#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-11
<\sh> JRE?
<\sh> jre: #ubuntu-meeting asap
<uniq> no need, he was approved after all :)
<\sh> yes yes :) 
<uniq> hey, i'm not in the members list in launchpad.. 
<Mez> Riddell, you do that dot.kde.org article yet
<Riddell> Mez: yes it's up
<Mez> ah
<Mez> no mention of me :(
<Riddell> Mez: you arn't Martin Meredith?
<Mez> link?
<Mez> people in real life call me Mez 
<Mez> which is why was confused
<Riddell> http://dot.kde.org/1120585462/
<Riddell> the daily build is quite broken
<Mez> of?
<Riddell> kubuntu install CD
<uniq> where can those be downloaded? 
<Riddell> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> they've just been made in the last few days
<Riddell> uniq: download them, they you can rsync in future for quick updates
<uniq> ok. thanks. 
<uniq> the rsync trick is nice.
<uniq> however, i'm on a 64k ISDN dialup line at the moment. :|
<Riddell> uniq: that's why you want to download overnight and rsync as required
<uniq> i'll download at the office tomorrow.
<uniq> this connection is just for late ngiht irc and mail.
<Riddell> Mez, uniq: should we offer seth_k ops on #kubuntu?
<Mez> yes
<uniq> sure, my grep -c on my kubuntu.log says 876 lines. more than most others.
<KaiL_> what does this want to tell me?
<KaiL_> run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal exited with return code 2
<KaiL_> (sometimes also returns 1)
<KaiL_> a _present_ op on #kubuntu would be great, for example for the warez kiddie last night 
<uniq> riddell: we should also make some guidelines for the channel. i've noticed my view is a little more 'on topic' than others.
<Mez> Kail when was that?
<seth_k> I was there
<Riddell> seth_k: want ops?
<seth_k> godsmoke told him off
<seth_k> Riddell, I'd be honored :)
<Mez> Seth was I online?
<seth_k> not sure, Mez
<Mez> ah - well if I was you shoulda poked me :d
<Mez> btw - Riddell - I put kde-systemsettings in backports-extras
<seth_k> mmm systemsettings
* seth_k yoinks it
<Mez> It's on breezy normal :d
<Mez> and when i aske dyou earlier you said you preferred kcontrol :D
<Riddell> nobody can prefer kcontrol surly
<seth_k> no, I said I used kcontrol
<Riddell> 00:49 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [seth_k]  has been added to the access list for #kubuntu with level [20] 
<seth_k> thanks Riddell
<KaiL_> wow, that starts fast
<Riddell> use it wisely
<seth_k> indeed
<seth_k> $temperature['kubuntu'] --;
<karthik085> Riddell: I tested KCall on Hoary. It aksed me tons of packages to install, which i did. There were lot of dependencies problem, I had to resolve, in order to get it running. When running KCall, I am getting lot of warnings and errors too. Overall, I think it is a good package. It got contacts from the addressbook. But, its still in its early stages of development and deployment. It is not...
<karthik085> ...stable. I get warnings and errors when running it. Server connection errors is highly likely to occur. Looks can be improved. Also, it lacks documentation. So, what do you think? 
<KaiL_> what on earth is KCall?
<Riddell> internet phone stuff
<karthik085> KaiL_: telephony application of Kontact
<KaiL_> ah
<seth_k> I have to run to work, but I'll be back. Thanks all
<uniq> enjoy work.
<seth_k> indeed I do
<Riddell> karthik085: what needed to be installed?
<uniq> i'm on my way to bed. almost 0200 here.
<seth_k> night uniq
<\sh> hmmm..what about shtoom as backend to VOIP stuff?
<KaiL_> systemsettings looks realy good!
<KaiL_> +l
<uniq> gah.. i'm close to the point where i disable pictures and colors to be able to surf. isdn rocks.
<KaiL_> lol
<KaiL_> It Still Does Nothing (don't ask me, where I found that)
<karthik085> Riddell: Qt 3.3 above, few libraries that had dependencies problem such as libfontconfig1-dev, libpng1.0.12, etc during ./configure. During make, some x11 libraries
<Riddell> \sh: shtoom qt wasn't working last I tried (which was ages ago)
<uniq> that's just for building it.. probably not much for running.
<KaiL_> time for a reboot now - let's hope, that brings hal back to work
<Riddell> karthik085: did you get it working?  could you make phone calls and stuff?
<\sh> Riddell: yeah for me too..but it looks like it has to do with nonworking python-qt crap
<karthik085> Riddell: qt-mt was needed
<karthik085_> Riddell: There were few updates I had to do. That messed my Ubuntu. Sound and eth0 interface was not loaded properly. I think I made some mistake during upgradtion. I will have to try it again
<karthik_r085> Riddell: There were few updates I had to do. That messed my Ubuntu. Sound and eth0 interface was not loaded properly. I think I made some mistake during upgradtion. I will have to try it again
<karthik_r085> Riddell: Sorry, my router was restarted. So, I was kicked out.
<KaiL> hmm, media:/ still dead in breezy?
<uniq> gnite.
<Mez> actually Ping: Riddell here
<KaiL> nice, new openOffice, but why does that free >30MB? ;)
<karthik_r085> KaiL: OpenOffice 2.0 in breezy?
<KaiL> 1.9.113
<Riddell> Mez: not sure, bugzilla permissions have always been a mystery to me
<Mez> lol fair enough
<KaiL> Riddell: media:/ is still dead in breezy?
<Riddell> Mez: are you able to close it?
<Mez> er..
<Mez> no idea
<Mez> i dont see the option too
<Riddell> well there's lots of controls at the bottom if you can
<Mez>  You tried to change the Status field from NEW to RESOLVED, but only the owner or submitter of the bug, or a sufficiently empowered user, may change that field.
<KaiL> which bug #?
<Mez> 12099
<Mez> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/k3b/
<Mez> o-O
<Riddell> KaiL: I've just done a fresh upgrade to breezy and not X is broken so I can't test media today but mind and poke me to do so tomorrow
<Riddell> s/not/now/
<karthik_r085> Riddell: was qt working for you on hoary?
<Riddell> karthik_r085: on hoary yes
<KaiL> Mez: that bug sould be resolved fixed?
<KaiL> Riddell: X is missing /usr/bin/X11/X?
<karthik_r085> Riddell: I think I need to reinstall Ubuntu. My updates caused major problems. I will try KCall again and let you know.
<Mez> KaiL, yeah it should... but I cant set it like that
<Mez>  You tried to change the Status field from NEW to RESOLVED, but only the owner or submitter of the bug, or a sufficiently empowered user, may change that field.
<Riddell> karthik_r085: ok, thanks
<Mez> grr
<Mez> KaiL, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12099
<KaiL> Mez: as now? :=)
<Mez> karthik - you missed your member thing
<Mez> good
<Mez> Kail - do you have access to allow me to own k3b bugs/
<KaiL> for that I need your email
<Mez> martin@sourceguru.net
<karthik_r085> Mez: I wanted to fix bugs and develop few packages, before I join MOTU.
<Mez> you cnat join MOtu eithout being a ammebr
<Mez> KaiL.... will you be able to assign me all future bugs?
<KaiL> 7877 too? That's to chris.halls@..
<Mez> ywah, mark as resolved..
<KaiL> funture bugs not, for that beg ogra (same for own permissions)
<Mez> cause like.. would have marked as duplicate
<KaiL> dup of the 12099?
<Mez> yeah ... basically
<KaiL> also done.
<KaiL> something else?
<Mez> not atm
<KaiL> somebody else without a ticked - eh without bugzilla permissions? ;)
<Mez> ... ?
<Mez> without a ticked - eh ?
<Mez> huh
<KaiL> old joke from my math teacher
* Mez confused
<Mez> I maintain k3b now for kubunut
<Mez> but... dont get any damn bug reports
<Mez> I just resolved most of them as fixed in the latest packages
<KaiL> he always asked "somebody else without a ticket?" after he catched the first, who didn't do the homework (which was normally one of the first 3 he asked)
<KaiL> "If you have unexpectedly lost editbugs privileges, talk to mdz/ogra/kiko"
<KaiL> those 3 should also be able to assign k3b bugs automatically to you
<Mez> lol
<KaiL> kde-i18n-fy and -lt look "nice"
<KaiL> 6 files in the packages - that's not, as it should be
<KaiL> Mez: that might also be something for you: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10237
<Mez> weird error
<KaiL> indeed
<Mez> if it's not mounting though... that isn't k3b.
<Mez> it's mount 
<KaiL> meybe we should send it to mount?
<KaiL> maybe..
* Mez has editbugs :D
<KaiL> k3b should suggest/recommend k3b-mp3 imho
<KaiL> what to do, if a bug is fixed in breezy, but still exists in hoary? is that called "fixed"?
<Mez> KaiL, I dont think it should, seeing as really... we dont want to endorse MP3 stff...
<Mez> Kail - wait for backports :D
<Mez> #:P
<KaiL> at least we should find a way to install all that mp3-support in an easy way in breezy, maybe some "kubuntu-mpeg" meta package in universe?
<Mez> kubuntu-mp3
<Mez> thats a good idea :D pseudo packages are fun
<Mez> Riddell what do you think?
<Mez> hehe :D KaiL - wanna just make it anyways
<KaiL> at least better than an endless list of packages
<Mez> cause I cant remember which packages :D
<KaiL> akode-mpeg, k3b-mp3 for the first
<Mez> KaiL, what about
<Mez> kubuntu-media-restricted ;)
<Mez> libdvdcss ;)
<Mez> etc etc
<KaiL> w32codecs
<Mez> is w32codecs in the real repositories?
<KaiL> but we need one for the files in universe and one for the ones from -extras
<KaiL> no, as libdvdcss2
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> those'd come from extras then
<Mez> from backports ;)
<Mez> I can always do a backports pseuod-package :D
<KaiL> kubuntu-media-restricted goes to backports and depends on kubuntu-mp3 (universe), libdvdcss2 and w32codecs.
<KaiL> kubuntu-mp3 goes to universe and depends on akode-mpeg and k3b-mp3 (and maybe others)
<KaiL> Riddell: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11346 ?
* seth_k is away: sleepytime
<froud> African Greetings
<KaiL> before you open too many apps, could you check, if this still exists? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12031 :)
<KaiL> eh, sorry, this: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10175
<KaiL> Riddell: some easy (?) file-moving-fun: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8136
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11845 another easy fix
<KaiL> \sh_away: what about this https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11076 ? fixed?
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8596 next easy one
<\sh> argk
<\sh> shitty xorg stuff
<Mez> E: gaim-assistant: changelog-file-not-compressed CHANGELOG
<Mez> can anyone explain that to em
<\sh> man dh_installchangelog ;)
<Mez> No manual entry for dh_installchangelog
<Mez> :P
<\sh> Riddell: ping 
<Riddell> \sh: hi
<\sh> Riddell: do we miss the libxi-dev somewhere? 
<Riddell> \sh: it's been recently separated out
<\sh> yeah..so we have to put it into build-deps right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> if a package needs it
<\sh> k
<froud> *cough* mart, Mez anyone able to upgrade a hoary kubuntu to breezy yet?
<Riddell> froud: the daily CD is indeed broken
<froud> Riddell: :-(
<Riddell> froud: I upgraded hoary to breezy but had to --formve-overwrite on a package and fix the fonts line in xorg.conf
<froud> Riddell: when do you think I can get an ISO that will at least install and do the setup of xorg
<froud> eager to work but no tools
<froud> and kde-systemsettings will only keep me busy for a short while
<Riddell> froud: well upgrading from hoary works with some hackrey
<Riddell> hackery
<froud> Riddell: I am in co.za, we have cap limits on our international downloads
<froud> Riddell: can you email me instructions for the hackery
<froud> I can then document them and put them up for others
<Riddell> froud: isn't there a .za ubuntu mirror?
<froud> yes but IS throttles the download per connection to 14KBit/s
<Riddell> froud: when it says "can't install package because it includes file foo that already exists in another package" you can sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/foo.deb
<froud> k
<Riddell> then if X complains about broken fonts edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change /usr/share/X11/foo to /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/foo in the fonts section
<froud> k
<froud> will try it again later, now must work :-(
<Riddell> froud: thanks for your patience
<froud> np shit 'appens. Just want to get up and running and be able to get books for release:-)
<froud> lost patience yesterday. went to see Mr. and Mrs. Smith. Boy Angela Jolie is hot :-)
<froud> feel much better
<Riddell> KaiL: media:/ and HAL support works for me in breezy
* tvo teaches himself arch/baz
<KaiL> Riddell: without patching anything?
<Riddell> KaiL: yes
<KaiL> that's strange
<Riddell> KaiL: what's your problem?
<KaiL> I don't even get Icons for USB-Sticks in media:/ :/
<Riddell> KaiL: does gnome-volume-manager work?
<KaiL> let's see, if I can use that somehow from kde
<KaiL> btw. hal-device-manager sees the changes
<KaiL> hmm, that tool tries to mount sda, not sda1 - lol?
<Riddell> gnome-volume-manager?
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scsi/host6/bus0/target0/lun0/disc,
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> hal doesn't see partitions at all?!?
<KaiL> manager.c/1423: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5dc_300_302AC2091004521_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0
<KaiL> manager.c/1423: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_GEYSER_JUMPDRIVE
<KaiL> shouldn't there be a line about part1?
<KaiL> [4342173.309000]   /dev/scsi/host7/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<KaiL> dmesg isn't that blind
<Riddell> sounds like a broken HAL.  it's stopped picking up my internal CD-ROM drive (external one picked up fine)
<KaiL> rotfl
<KaiL> guess, what happenes, if I insert a disk into the internal cdrom? :)
<KaiL> it get's automounted!
<KaiL> so I don't know, how you broke your hal, but to mine it has EXACTLY the opposite result...
<KaiL> hunger: how about you? a third result?
<hunger> KaiL: My internal cd gets mounted.
<hunger> KaiL: It is a laptop and the device is hotplugable, so it might count as an external drive though.
<KaiL> is it hd** or sd**?
<hunger> KaiL: sc*
<hunger> KaiL: The icon even vanishes on eject now!
<KaiL> what about USB-Sticks?
<KaiL> and WTF is going on here?
<hunger> KaiL: usb stick works for me (TM)
<KaiL> grr
<Riddell> KaiL: kl@3dots.de is you?
<KaiL> yes
<Riddell> ah hah :)
<froud> Riddell: on that upgrade, did you say do an upgrade or a dist-upgrade?
<Riddell> I just did an upgrade
<froud> OK
<froud> here goes
<Riddell> good luck
<hunger> I set a keyboard shortcut for some programm... how do I remove it again once it is no longer listed in kmenuedit?
<hunger> The shortcut is still bound...
<Riddell> anyone going to stop me removing juk from the seed?
<hunger> Nope...
<hunger> I never used it anyway;-)
<Riddell> hunger: what do you use?
<hunger> Riddell: I do not listen to music.
<mart> er Riddell ....
<mart> what's going to replace it? not amarok?
<Riddell> mart: amarok was the idea
<mart> it doesn't crash for you?
<Riddell> nope, not using the gstreamer engine
<mart> oh, it crashes for me with all engines after a couple of tracks
<mart> or just hangs
<Riddell> mart: get a backtrace?
<mart> it used to send them every now and again when I built from source
<mart> it had this "copy the backtrace into an email " thing
<mart> but it didn't always make at bt - sometimes it just crashed completely, no dr konqi
<mart> and they were from all over the code base too
<mart> Riddell: you don't run artsd at all?
<mart> or rather...
<Riddell> mart: still needs artsd for KDE sounds unfortunatly
<hunger> Riddell: Let's all hope for kdemm:-)
<mart> what does Control Centre->Sound System->Hardware->audio device say?
<Riddell> mart: autodetect
<mart> hmm
<Riddell> why?
<mart> just wondered what else could cause it to be so unreliable
<mart> Riddell: what does configure amarok->engine->output plugin say for you?
<Riddell> osssink
<mart> this relies on oss emulation in the kernel I guess?
<mart> ah, just hung with that
<mart> oh well, if it's just me, then...
* mart only got one track with those settings
<uniq> amarok is stable as long as i don't try to stream radio or something like that.. then it dies.
<uniq> dies in the "I need all available CPU-time + some more"-fashion.
<mart> ok, I just want to play some mp3s...
<uniq> hmm.. is breezy useable by now? 
<hunger> uniq: Sometimes;-)
<uniq> what about right now? :)
<mart> uniq: once you get past the upgrade it seems fine
<hunger> uniq: if you fix X yourself it works ok at the moment.
<uniq> X, like the fontpaths?
<mart> X in breezy kills my vt's too
<hunger> uniq: The path to Xorg itself at the moment.
<mart> don't know what that's about
<uniq> ok, i'll go for a upgrade then.
<hunger> uniq: It is manageable... but not really fun.
<mart> oh, I think you have to force some packages too, with --force-overwrites
<uniq> that's no problem.
<hunger> mart: Don't remember having done that...
<hunger> mart: But then I am on breezy since it came out.
<uniq> i had a computer on breezy too. but i replaced it when breezy was totaly broken.
<uniq> breezy here i come.
<pef> hello
<uniq> hi pef.
<pef> does an ubuntu package needs a desktop file for kde and gnome ?
<uniq> yes, it's a good idea to include one. but i don't think it's needed as in policy needed.
<uniq> you're packaging datakiosk? 
<pef> yes, and it's a comment I had
<pef> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=57
<uniq> don't know if a application like that needs a .desktop file.
<uniq> I wouldn't focus too much on the .desktop file.
<uniq> It might be a good idea to include. but it's not like everyone should run this program anyway. it's a admin tool.
<pef> uniq, no ;)
<Riddell> it does include a .desktop file, maybe it doesn't work in gnome for some reason
<pef> it's not a database manager
<uniq> is it advisable to ship it with a .desktop at all? - i would consider this a 'doesn't need to appear in the menu'-type application. much like /sbin stuff on the commandline.
<Riddell> uniq: it's not /sbin, it's a graphical user program
<uniq> it's not a admintool? 
<Riddell> no
<uniq> ah.. then i'm just stupid.
<uniq> i was thinking in the lines of kiosktool.
<uniq> then i take back everything i said and say: yes, you need a .desktop file :)
<Riddell> which it already has
<pef> for gnome _and_ kde so ?
<Riddell> pef: no, one .desktop file should work for all
<pef> Riddell, I have put it in /usr/share/applications/kde/, is it right ?
<pef> (I've found that in another package)
<pef> bb
<pef> so :)
<pef> my desktop file is ok ?
<Riddell> pef: works in KDE great, just checking gnome now
<Riddell> 5mins to download gnome
<Riddell> pef: did you make any changes to the upstream?  wondering about the patch comments
<pef> Riddell, not yet, I'm currently correct all the defaults before uploading
<Riddell> pef: what was corrected?
<pef> Riddell, nothing, it's in my notebook now
<pef> I just have the desktop file problem
<Riddell> pef: it's just a comment says "please put patches in debian/patches" but I don't see any
<pef> Riddell, yes, I don't have made any patch, don't know does he found that 
<pef> maybe inverted a comment with another package
<uniq> there are a lot of changes in the .diff 
<Riddell> mostly evil autotools stuff, which is hard to avoid
<pef> uniq, I haven't made any changes to the source :|
<uniq> can't you make the source before running the auto-stuff? 
<pef> I think no
<uniq> I can't see any non-auto-stuff changes either.
<pef> I just ran dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot, am I wrong ?
<uniq> try debuild -S -us -uc
<Riddell> pef: you're not wrong at all (although debuild has some extra checks before running dpkg-buildpackage)
<uniq> does dpkg-buildpackage run clean first? 
<Riddell> uniq: yes
<uniq> ok.
<Riddell> uniq: but it doesn't always clean up everything, autotools is like that
<uniq> you -can- clean it up manually.
<uniq> just to make the diff cleaner :)
<uniq> 3616    datakiosk_0.7-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<uniq> :)
<Riddell> pef: .desktop file works fine for gnome
<pef> Riddell, so why the comment ?
<pef> (not you)
<Riddell> he must be mad
<uniq> there are no patches to use dpatch for.. the manpage doesn't need it's own patch.
<pef> the comment says "remove config.sub and config.guess from diff", must it be done manually after dpkg-buildpackage ? it is not very clean no ?
<uniq> you can add it to clean:: in debian/rules
<uniq> rm -f config.sub config.guess
<Riddell> pef: are you going to make the other changes requested?
<pef> Riddell, the really needed (not patch ?) of course ;)
<pef> Now i clean rules
<Riddell> pef: copyright year and mention manpage in changelog
<pef> Riddell, year is ok, the mention I added is "*added manpage"
<Riddell> good enough for me :)
<pef> Riddell, so I upload
<Riddell> pef: where to?
<pef> Riddell, I will mention when it's ok
<tvo> Riddell: already looked at kio_locate? ;-)
<Riddell> tvo: what's the URL again?
<tvo> http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/kio-locate-alpha-050705.tar.gz
<tvo> need scons to install
<tvo> "scons configure && scons && sudo scons install" should do
<pef> (scons rocks)
<tvo> Riddell: I was wondering, how many things should be configurable, and how?
<tvo> currently it's via typing locater:config in konqueror
<tvo> though I haven't modified the config dlg, none of the options of the first tab have any effect
<Riddell> tvo: I think we should have metabar have a button launching locater:config
<pef> mm I always have config.(guess|sub) in my diff
<Riddell> pef: even if clean removes them?
<tvo> yeah that would do, could also add a hyperlink to about:konqueror
<uniq> pef: did you check with 'fakeroot debian/rules clean'  that clean actually remove the files? 
<pef> uniq, you were right
<pef> I think I must delete libtool, config.h, config.log, config.status, Makefile and stamp-h1 from the diff ?
<tvo> Riddell: btw, which has higher "priority", kfind or inotify locate?
<tvo> inotify locate seems cooler
<Riddell> whichever you think the most useful
<Riddell> inotify locate would be cool it's true
<pef> Riddell, should I remove all the stuff in diff which is like Makefile.diff and config.* ?
<Riddell> pef: yeah I guess so
<tvo> Riddell: and some question about baz: what is preferable, one summer-of-code archive with kio-locate and inotifylocate/kfind projects, or different archive with only a single project for each?
<pef> Riddell, If I have Makefile.diff in subdirectory, how can I delete them cleanly ? using rm in clean:: ?
<pef> in multiple subdirectories
<uniq> pef: the easiest way to make a clean diff is to move the source directory out of the way, (don't delete it). unpack the orig.tar.gz, copy the debian/ dir from the source directory with everything included. now make the package from the new directory.
<Riddell> pef: find . -name Makefile.diff | xargs rm -f
<uniq> poor explanation.. 
<Riddell> tvo: ideally everything goes in the origional archives, so kio-locate archive for that etc
<Riddell> tvo: but if you can't do that just put it in a baz archive (assuming you've worked out baz)
<tvo> Riddell: I've worked through a quite large tutorial today (took me almost entire day....)
<Riddell> tvo: where is that?
<tvo> Riddell: http://regexps.srparish.net/tutorial-tla/arch.html
<tvo> it's tla but it's almost the same I noticed
<Riddell> baz is a fork of arch which is ment to be easier to use
<Riddell> (and is sponsored by canonical)
<tvo> yeah, I asked about that earlier today on #ubuntu-devel
<tvo> there was only one difference in first half of this tutorial
<tvo> lemme check
<tvo> tla archive-setup if I recall correctly wasn't needed in baz
<pef> uniq, nice and clean method :)
<tvo> Riddell: any specific version numbering scheme I should follow?
<Riddell> tvo: for which?
<tvo> Riddell: currently kio_locate, but later also inotifylocate/kfind
<pef> Riddell, http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/datakiosk/ I think it's ok
<Riddell> tvo: what's the current kio-locate version?
<uniq> 0.4.2 isn't it? 
<tvo> yes that's right
<Riddell> I would call it 0.4.2tvo0.1 or something
* tvo created a "2005-kio-locate" local archive and
<uniq> any idea how i can change the favicon for apt:/ ? i tried to add Icon= in the .desktop files but it didn't change anything. 
<Riddell> uniq: where is it set at the moment?
<uniq> riddell: can't find it anywhere. that's why i'm asking.
<uniq> if i make Icon=something, like in regular .desktop files it doesn't change anything,.
<uniq> looks like the antenna favicon is something default.. 
* tvo adds a project "kio-locate--0.4.2tvo--0.1" to it (project--branch--version)
<uniq> and it changes to a regular "html-favicon" when something is added to the URI. like apt:/search?bash
<pef> http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/datakiosk/ I've corrected what the comments mentionned
<allee> pef: hi
<allee> pef: looks like the manpage is almost umodified kdemangen.pl output.
<pef> allee, yes, there is no others command lines options
<allee> pef: debian removed almost all skeleton manpages because users kept complaining
<pef> allee, but a package needs a manpage no ?
<pef> (lintian complains if not)
<allee> pef: yes.  without manpage one can submit a but.  But users expect that man <app> gives more info than <app> --help-all
<allee> s/but/bug/
<allee> IMHO better a bug than a disapointing manpage (manpages have a bad enough reputation already)
<pef> ok, so I remove the currently manpage ?
* allee feels a bit ashamed that his manpages only add a mininal extra info compared to --help-all
<pef> I only do that to be compliant, since this apps hasn't command line parameters, I don't know what I can add
<allee> pef: Of course it's better to add some extra info than removing, but if you don't have time, I suggest it's removal
<allee> pef: Some extra docs what it is (copy long description) how it works.  Enviroment vars used, standard location of files, references to other useful manpages docs, ...
<pef> allee, I can add it later, into next package revision ?
<allee> pef: I would say yes.  Release it when ready.  Just don't forget about it ;)
<pef> allee, for sure ;)
<pef> allee, and the rest of the package is ok ?
<allee> pef: I only wondered that it links against all libqt*sql pkgs.  Aren't they loaded on demand (I only had a look at the diff not the code)
<pef> allee, If you want to access to an sqlite database, you must have libqt-mt-sqlite, for mysql libqt-mt-mysql, etc
<pef> should I put them in recommends ?
<pef> I afraid that personns don't read this fields, and complains about buggy apps
<pef> I'm
<allee> pef: An I can hear complains I only need *sql my I'm forced to have xsql ysql too? ;)
<pef> allee, erf :)
<pef> so recommends is a good idea, no ?
<allee> pef: seriously your on the save side
<pef> at the beginning I had this problem, don't know why I can't open any database
<allee> pef: I'm only brainstorming:  Depend: sqlite | xsql | ysql  and Recommend all xyz sqls
<allee> pef: would make sure that at least one is installed and you can remove all but one.  aptitude/synaptics still installs all by default
<allee> pef: hmm, I give revu a try ..
<pef> :/
<allee> pef: so one more here: control misses final newline ;)
<allee> pef: grep -h -r -i copyright  src | sort | uniq
<allee> pef: you upload a .tar.gz not an .orig.tar.gz
<pef> allee, http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/datakiosk/ newline corrected
<allee> pef: dpkg-source -x *.dsc complains :(
<allee> pef: ah, fixed thanks
<pef> I've just made a new upload
<allee> pef: yes and I jumped in in the middle of the upload.  After a reload of the dir I found the orig.tar.  Sorry
<pef> no problem
<pef> I hope it's ok now ;)
* tvo imports his first serious project into arch/baz :)
<allee> pef: build and install her ;)
<allee> tvo: hope you manage to like arch/baz.  I failed ;)
<tvo> allee: I think I like it better than CVS already
<tvo> but I never bothered to read the manual thorougly
<allee> pef complain upstream.  Having handbook menuitem but no doc is careless
<pef> allee,  dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${misc:Depends}
<pef>  should I remove the variable from the rules file ?
<allee> I keep it. One never knows when dh_ tools add to it
<allee> pef: libqt*sql use 1.3MB. So I keep you depend and forget my brainstorming suggestion
<pef> allee, setting them all as Depends ?
<allee> pef: yes.  1.3 is not that much.  and if people start complaining.  think about it again if you like
<Riddell> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/  qt4 packages
<uniq> nice.
<Riddell> pef: no .orig at http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/datakiosk/
<uniq> riddell: do you want the kio-apt without the nice kubuntu favicon before the freeze? 
<Riddell> uniq: when is freeze?
<uniq> very soon.. a few hours or 24+a few hours.
<uniq> tomorrow is said.
<uniq> i don't have X right now.. so i can't check the mailinglists.
* uniq is upgrading to breezy.
<uniq> universe won't freeze though.. 
<uniq> but kio-apt is one of those nice-to-have-in-main things.. imho.
<allee> Riddell: reload? I see the orig
* Riddell quite tempted just to upload everything
<Riddell> allee: yes it's there now, spooky
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-12
<allee> pef: do you know why the h*ll datakiosk using .pro extention?  so no datakiosk mimetype or *.pro (due to ambiguity) :(
<pef> allee, pro like project
<pef> I will contact the author about that
<allee> pef: I know but .pro is not uniq to datakiosk :(
<pef> allee, yes, I have already seen them
<pef> but where ?
<allee> pef: suggest kdk Kde DataKiosk or dkk for DataKiosK,  aka kwd ksp ... ;)
<pef> kdevelop ?
<allee> pef qmake
<allee> + AFAIK
<Riddell> pef: no man page?
<allee> Riddell: my fault.  read backlog
<pef> erf :
<allee> Riddell: [22:29]  <allee> IMHO better a bug than a disapointing manpage (manpages have a bad enough reputation already)
<Riddell> fair enough
<Riddell> pef: looks like a work of perfection to me, want me to upload it to REVU?
<pef> Riddell, yes, please
<allee> pef: ah, idl uses .pro files for their.  Quite popular and expenstive pdl like (or was it vice versa ;) tool
<allee> s/their/their scripts/
<Riddell> pef: hmm, it doesn't seem to clean at all now
<Riddell> lots of dpkg-source: cannot represent change to src/src/datakiosk: binary file contents changed
<pef> Riddell, If I "make clean" into the source this not happens again
<allee> Riddell,pef: app icons in hicolor, actins icons in crystalsvg.  maybe works, I'm confused,
<Riddell> allee: why are you confused?
<allee> Riddell: why not all png's in hicolor (that the f.d.o fallback right).
* allee should install gnome to check how kde apps look/work there :(
<Riddell> allee: that is the correct thing to do for applications outwith KDE such as this one, but generally programmes using KDE put icons in crystal because that's what official KDE does
<allee> pef: yeap. clean: target misses a make clean
<allee> Riddell: and they find them in gnome environment?  Well it's late, better not dive into this water now.
<allee> thx
<Riddell> shouldn't dh_clean do that?
<Riddell> allee: find what in gnome environment?
<pef> dh_clean -k I suppose
<Riddell> don't think so
<pef> It's very interesting to make packages, there is a _lot_ of things to learn :)
<Riddell> yes, certainly is
<Riddell> you removed  -$(MAKE) distclean
<Riddell> from the clean target
<Riddell> allee: do you know what the - does infront of that?
<pef> Riddell, because I had a "error2: cannot build the distclean target"
<allee> Riddell: ignore status code != 0 afair
<Riddell> pef: I don't get that error
<Riddell> allee: suspected so, thanks.  makefiles are strange
<allee> pef: debuild, then: make clean work
<allee> Riddell: yes.  I try to always c&p examples.
<allee> pef: config.gues  +s?
<pef> yep, typo, I don't understand why this file isn't deleted :)
<allee> lol
<pef> do you know the "libre software meeting" at dijon, france ?
<allee> After debuild, I could not find config.gue* at all.  That confusing
<allee> pef: me? no
<pef> I'm currently there, meeting with very interesting people
<allee> pef: lucky guy.  I had to miss Linuxtag because too busy :(
<pef> rm -f build-stamp
<pef> # Add here commands to clean up after the build process.
<pef> rm -f config.guess config.sub
<pef> /usr/bin/make distclean
<pef> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/loic/dev/kubuntu/datakiosk/datakiosk-0.7'
<pef> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<pef> allee, too bad :/ I'm student with a lot of free time, I try to use it as best
<pef> $(MAKE$ doesn't invoke the right Makefile no ? the right Makefile is into the src subdirectory
<allee> pef: enjoy this time.  I wasted too much time in pubs at university ;)
<allee> pef: Makefile in top dir calls src/Makefile
<pef> allee, but the top Makefile has no distclean target
<allee> pef: I wonder myself why Riddel suggested distclean.
<Riddell> it does have a distclean target for me
<allee> distclean here too
<pef> I don't understand the error2
<allee> Riddell: distclean is the right choice, sorry for the stupid question
<Riddell> pef: are you calling it before doing a build?
<pef> Riddell, I have it during the debuild process
<allee> make clean; make distclean; give -2 too.  Rebuilding amd only make distclean works here
<allee> pef: that's fine. if src is already distclean you get error code 2.  But clean target should ignore such errors
<pef> allee, isn't it error 1 if ignorable ?
* allee remebers now why he loves cdbs and does not miss dh_* makefiles
<allee> pef: error is error.  If it can be ignored depends on context.
<allee> pef: here src is already distclean and we can ignore when make distclean fails ;)
<pef> allee, it's a ditry behavior
<pef> :p
<pef> dirty
<allee> he, he
<allee> bbl
<pef> so
<pef> I have to leave, the connection will be cut to get out all the geeks :)
<pef> good night !
<pef> bye
<allee> pef: bye
<froud> morn ppl changes to http://lnix.net/~froud were successfull uploaded yesterday night
<froud> Riddell: please see http://lnix.net/~froud/ for summary of our chat
<froud> Riddell: then see http://lnix.net/~froud/status/kqg-report.html to see how these comments apply to the kquickguide
<froud> if anyone else notes stuff that will change or wishes to give us notice of changes please let me know so I can add then to these outline remarks
<froud> this way when we document we can see problem areas and react acordingly
<allee> fround: would be nice if kpg-report.html has links to docs so one can directly review
<allee> Riddell: wasn't there a plan to include digikam* kipi* in default install?  There are still in universe
<uniq> hmm.. interessting. after installing breezy i can't change to the vt's with ctrl+alt+fX.
<uniq> and my nice norwegian characters doesn't work in X.
<uniq> riddell: where did the knetworkconf you uploaded to hoary-updates go? it's still ubuntu4 in hoary-updates, the renaming of icons were introduced in ubuntu5. (which is in breezy)
<uniq> actually, ubuntu6 which is the latest version is in breezy.
* Riddell been slightly distracted by london being blown up
<uniq> hum.. udev in breezy doesn't make /dev/dsp for me..
<Soneras> froud: are you there?
<froud> Hello Soneras 
<Soneras> hi
<froud> waz up
<Soneras> I'm still looking around the docs. Can you tell me what would be the best place to start (translating locally, I'll later up into rosetta). 
<froud> Whew!! at present it is not a good time for translations because we are at the start of writing for Kubuntu
<froud> I think the first place you will be able to start is the kubuntu quick guide
<froud> because it is a quick guide it will be finished first
<froud> but there are bound to be many changes between now and the end
<froud> that would render translations out-dated
<froud> could be very frustrating for you
<froud> you sure you want to start now
<Soneras> no, not so sure anymore ;)
<froud> If you want I will prepare a POT file for Kubuntu Quick Guide
<Soneras> I was under the impression there were parts that are completely done already.
<froud> no not for kubuntu
<froud> but I will ping you as things happen
<froud> have you worked with POT/PO files before
<Soneras> no, unfortunately not
<froud> OK it's simple really
<froud> I will explain near the time, but all you do is translated strings
<Soneras> ok, that's fine
<Soneras> I'll just fool around with the docs a bit in the meantime (can't promise to produce anything usefull though). Oh and I'll be generally annoying here on IRC :D
<froud> :-) no worries
<froud> patches welcome I'l fix the English
<Soneras> the screenshots should be translated too? Did you find anything about the tool to autmatically create screenshots for docs ?
<froud> there is no magic tool
<froud> we just use imagemagic
<froud> but yes, we would have screen captures for each language
<Soneras> will the default layout change for breezy? like iconset, windeco, fonts, colours... has there been a decision on this? cause it would affect the screenshots we make.
<froud> can you join #ubuntu-doc?
<Riddell> iconset no, windeco only if I find something suitable, fonts no, colours no
<froud> Soneras: in general we dont care to much about these issues. Taking screenshots is a time consuming task
<Soneras> ah ok, cause I'd have liked to see a change in colour and font size ^^ I will join ubuntu-docs, something special there?
<froud> so unless the screen in wrong, we dont care about the fonts, colors etc
<froud> No just thought it may be better to discuss these things there
<Soneras> ah that's nice. It's been a long long topic on the kde doc list - not beeing able to change the default style because of doc screenshots
<Riddell> Soneras: what would you like changed about colour and fonts?
<Soneras> well, font's are a bit big imo and colours could be brighter / "nicer"
<Soneras> I see this is a pretty subjective topic though. 
<froud> Soneras: so long as the screens all use the default (current) theme
<Soneras> actuall started a thread at kubuntu-devel list, but not many replies yet.
<Riddell> Soneras: could you give us a screenshot so I can see what your fonts are like?
<Soneras> one sec
<Soneras> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=2916
<Soneras> the one in the background
<Soneras> that was the way kubuntu looket out of the box on my setup and the others I've seen.
<Riddell> my fonts are the size of the one in the forground
<Riddell> I wonder what makes the difference
<Soneras> thats the way they are in gnome for me - that' ok. has it to do with different dpi settings?
<mart> hey, that's nice.  my brother sent me a text saying he hasn't been blown up. :)
<Riddell> very thoughtful
<Riddell> Soneras: different dpi's are quite possible but I don't know enough about it to say so
<Soneras> riddel, ah ok... actually I filed a bug report about the font size (maybe not a good ide though :-/), cause I wasn't sure if it's right to have that big fonts. (no 12450)
<Riddell> yeah that's fine
<pef> hello
<Soneras> hello pef
<pef> how can I avoid a Makefile target failure when there is nothing to do ? (a distclean target)
<Riddell> pef: what do you have?
<pef> Riddell: the error2 of yesterday :)
<Riddell> pef: what do you have in debian/rules?
<pef> Riddell: http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/rules
<Riddell> pef: try putting a - infront of it
<Riddell> -$(MAKE) distclean
<pef> Riddell: yeah :) where did you find that ? I tried -i option of make without success
<Riddell> makefiles are weird
* Riddell goes out
<Soneras> froud? kinda doc-unrelated question; yo state "may be replaced by gstreamer." at the amaroK doc. will another player using gstreamer replace amarok, or will there jsut be the gstreamer engine for amarok?
<froud> Soneras: not sure yet, I think the developers have not yet made a decision on that and other stuff
<pef> could someone have a look at my package ? :) http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/datakiosk/
<froud> what is it?
* Soneras likes amaroK and would shed a tear if it where gone :'(
<froud> pef: will it install on hoary
<froud> what is datakiosk
<Soneras> doesn't seem like it (just tried)
<froud> hmm what was the incantation to rebuild
<froud> Hmm database interface tool
<froud> nice
<pef> froud: no, breezy
<froud> no. it only installs on breezy? or no, it cannot install on breezy
<froud> only installs on breezy I guess
<Soneras> yeb:  datakiosk hngt ab von* kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.1); aber: *depends on
<pef> froud: only on breezy
<froud> pef: sorry I still dont have breezy system
<pef> is see packages in universe need fixes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages "Suggested Packages that are being worked on", what's the work to do ?
<froud> anyone got suggestions for the section "Contributing to Kubuntu" in the User Guide
<froud> How does one go about contributing?
<froud> Do we just follow all that stuff on Ubuntu or do we have a different method
<loic> why, when I want sysv-rc sources, I get sysvinit sources ? I use apt-get source
* tvo updated my wiki page
<tvo> s/my/his/
<tvo> someone who knows QRegExp's here?
<Mez> lol, Riddell, Phil finally got round to signing my key!
<froud> night
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-13
<froud> in breezy network installation is supported.
<froud> in sources.list does anyone know how this line will look
<froud> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
* hunger sighs.
<hunger> Computer is unusable again:-(
<hunger> kded eats up all cpu-cycles and when I kill it my wallets are gone and my keybindings, too.
<Mez> Riddell ping agin - just worked out that konv 0.18 needs a rebuild to make ti depend on libxi-dev
<Riddell> ok I'll do that, thanks
<Mez> (I built konv 0.18)
<Mez> (sorry build-Depends
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> but I can do that once I've finished re-backporting if you want
<Riddell> do what?
<Mez> redo konv 0.18
<Riddell> but you can't upload?
<Mez> with the libxi-dev depends
<Mez> I can forward to you as i normally do ;) as i did for the last version of konv I built (which is the one I'd be editing)
<Riddell> any other changes?
<Mez> I don't know yet
<Mez> I was backporting it... and I forgot to change from my breezy to my hoary pbuild ;)
<Mez> and stumbled across that error :D
<Mez> so I'll see when I build
<Mez> Riddell: want that konv update?
<Riddell> Mez: what changes?
<Mez> just the libxi-dev addition
<Riddell> already done that th
<Riddell> already done that thanks :)
<Mez> k
<Riddell> if you see any more of those pesky xi jobs, do give us a poke
<Mez> k3b's already done :D :P
<uniq> riddell: FYI, i'm fixing this now: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2005-July/001212.html
<Riddell> uniq: cool
<uniq> both for kubuntu.org and breezy, i'll upload and give you urls once they are ready.
<Riddell> uniq: what's the status of kio-apt packages?
<Riddell> froud-work: "gstreamer may replace amorok"  amarok will use gstreamer
<froud-work> kk
<Riddell> but the end user shouldn't notice
<froud-work> Riddell: fixed in svn will be uploaded on tonights build
<froud-work> Thanks ;-)
<Riddell> froud-work: what's the difference between Kubuntu User Guide and Kynaptic User Manual?
* froud-work goes to check if there is no problem
<Riddell> aaah
<Riddell> I misread Kynaptic as Kubuntu for some reason, just me going blind
<froud-work> Ah ha, ok
<froud-work> though for a minute there was a bug in the build
<froud-work> The faqguides are rough
<froud-work> they contain much gnome stuff presently
<froud-work> but ppl are working on that
<froud-work> the faqguide is six books in one
<froud-work> one xml instance
<Riddell> gosh
<froud-work> Ubuntu (i386, AMD64, PPC) and Kubuntu (i386, AMD64, PPC)
<froud-work> the delta between these books is large so it makes sense to just create profiles for each of those target books
<Riddell> what sort of things are different?
<froud-work> small changes
<froud-work> somewhere between 6 and a dozen in all
<froud-work> maybe a bit more
<froud-work> and of course with kubuntu the name changes
<froud-work> but essentially when I person sees the i386 book they will not see info relative to AMD or PPC
<froud-work> and the other way around
<Riddell> yep
<froud-work> I am not following it much yet, the guys who wrote the variants of the ubuntuguide.org are doing it
<froud-work> and in doing so, ensuring that the eveil stuff in ubuntuguide.org is made holy or uninstalled
<froud-work> otherwise we can't release as official
<tvo> Riddell: kio-locate is now in supermirror
<Riddell> tvo: ooh, excellent
<Riddell> tvo: can you add to your wiki page how to get it out of supermirror :)
<tvo> Riddell: you mean, for others if they want to mirror it locally and possibly fork a new implementation?
<tvo> or look at it whatever
<Riddell> tvo: well I mean for people like me who want to look at it
<Riddell> froud-work: who needs to do the reviewing in the Needs Review sections?
<froud-work> Anyone can
<tvo> Riddell: ok, that's what I meant :) going to investigate now
<tvo> and find out how
<froud-work> Riddell: its a way for us to know in what state a node is, ad development progresses you will see more status = complete
<froud-work> Riddell: the status's are described here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamWork?highlight=%28CategoryDocteam%29
<Riddell> froud-work: so if it says "Awaiting Review" who's doing the reviews?
<froud-work> Riddell: you or anyone, mostly the members of the docteam take a look at these points. We check each others work. But anone can do the review. From the developers perspective you shoul dbe looking for technical wrongs. Lik ethe amarok/gstreamer example
<froud-work> does that make sense?
<Riddell> yep, think so 
<froud-work> The report is just all the headings with a status attributed to them
<froud-work> when the book is new it is full of help wanted
<froud-work> as the book develops you will see writing and reviewing
<froud-work>  and Awaiting Review then finally complete
<Riddell> is the .deb package good enough to be uploaded so we can get it past NEW and into the daily CDs?  (gets the visibility up and people may help more)
<froud-work> yes it is, but we were discussing the naming convention
<froud-work> could we change it
<Riddell> change from kubuntu-docs?
<froud-work> we were thinking kubuntu-doc-5.10-1.1 kubuntu-doc-5.10-1.2 kubuntu-doc-5.10-1.3 etc
<froud-work> this file never goes up to debian
<froud-work> or any upstream for that matter
<uniq> riddell: kio-apt ready except the favicon which i have no idea how to solve.
<froud-work> uniq: ello
<uniq> hi froud.
<froud-work> Riddell: what do you think?
<Riddell> froud-work: so changing the version number?
<froud-work> at present it is kubuntu-docs-0.1ubuntu1
<froud-work> that makes no sense
<froud-work> uniq suggested perhaps we should do kubuntu-doc-5.10-0.1 then at release do kubuntu-doc-5.10-1.1
<Riddell> sounds like a good idea
<froud-work> ok so I will change it for tonights build
<froud-work> you should be able to download it and put it up
<froud-work> tomorrow
<Riddell> I'm away tomorrow, but I'll mind and look at it on Sunday
<froud-work> do you just need the deb?
<froud-work> sure no rush
<froud-work> how often do you want to upload it?
<froud-work> I would say once a week should be enough
<Riddell> sounds about right
<froud-work> OK, just so you know it only builds if there are changes in the srcs
<froud-work> so if no work was done then no build and no update
<froud-work> generally there have been daily changes so updates have been done
<uniq> riddell: i'll upload kio-apt, should i put it on REVU, or the regular place? 
<Riddell> froud-work: is it possible/easy to get funky things like kubuntu themed headers on the HTML?
<Riddell> uniq: depends if you think it should be reviewed or just quietly uploaded hoping nobody notices :)
<uniq> riddell: it is pretty good imho. only one linda error, which is on purpose.
<froud-work> Riddell: it should be, though I am not totally sure how. KDE uses a custom layer on top of docbook dtd and the use the file extension .docbook
<uniq> riddell: i'll put it on revu anyway, i like the feedback.
<froud-work> Riddell: I think if you do use the extension, then you get the kde header for free
<Riddell> uniq: got a URL for me to look over it quickly first
<froud-work> Riddell: but I am not sure if you must also use the kde dtd
<uniq> riddell: sure. it'll take some time, ISDN power.
<froud-work> Riddell: but we are also not building using the KDE Documentation Project Stylesheets or meinproc
<froud-work> so I guess it wont work
<froud-work> Riddell: I will look into building a Kubuntu customization of the header so we can use kde look or our own
<Riddell> froud-work: yeah, if the package contains HTML then surly it's a case of add thing pretty style when that HTML is generated
<froud-work> yes, but we do transformations to HTML from the XML using XSL
<froud-work> we use xsltproc
<Riddell> so it's the job of xsltproc
<Riddell> or the XSL stylesheet I guess
<froud-work> so I will have to add a custom.header template to over-ride the default provided by docbook-xsl
<froud-work> Riddell: in short, yes
<Riddell> uniq: you should work on a remote server with NX, saves all that upload stuff
<uniq> riddell: is NX useable with ISDN? 
<Riddell> tvo: have you had a look at Kat?  I'm wondering if it's worth bothering with kfind at all and just make Kat good and replace
<Riddell> uniq: should be, want access to my server?
<tvo> Riddell: not yet, maybe I'll do that later today
<uniq> riddell: would be cool to test.
<tvo> Riddell: but you're right, too much searching programs would be overkill, so I'd better take the best one and improve
<Riddell> uniq: e-mail your name, phone number and declaration that you won't abuse it written in blood to jriddell@ubuntu.com
<uniq> OK.
<Riddell> tvo: what would you say to sending me weekly Friday status reports saying what you've done for the last week and plans for the next week?
<uniq> riddell: http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/breezy/kio-apt/ - source package
<tvo> Riddell: that's ok for me
<tvo> Riddell: what kind of document format do you prefer?
<Riddell> tvo: just an e-mail I guess
<tvo> Riddell: ok is fine, I'll start tonight, first one will contain what I've done until now (as opposed to only this week)
<uniq> riddell: you have mail, short but i hope it will  do it :)
<Riddell> uniq: excellent :)  preferred username?
<uniq> 'frode'
<Riddell> uniq: s/remote/kio-apt/ in src/apt.protocol
<uniq> ok. 
<tvo> Riddell: updated the wiki ;)
<uniq> riddell: damn, it was that easy, and i was too focused on the .desktop files.. 
<Riddell> uniq: kubuntu logo might look better just on a white background
<guinsel> is apt-indicator already available?
<uniq> yes, i've been thinking about it. remove all teh blue.. and make the text blue/black instead.
<uniq> that's one of the remaining things.
<uniq> I'll look into it.
<uniq> will have to change to color/placemnet of hte "info-text" too.. 
<uniq> if the blue header is removed.
<uniq> bbl, food.
<uniq> riddell: new source package uploading.
<uniq> with the favicon fix.. 
<pef> hello
<uniq> hi pef.
<pef> is it a well formed bug report ? https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1292
<uniq> is this hoary or breezy? what repositories do you have activated? 
<uniq> that's the two first questions i would ask.
<pef> malone is only for breezy no ?
<uniq> i think it's for all universe things.
<uniq> and breezy..
<pef> ok, I supposed not
<pef> corrected :)
<pef> hum
<pef> now I can upload
<pef> but I'm afraid to made a mistake
<uniq> upload to where? 
<pef> uniq: to revu
<Soneras> hello
<Soneras> froud: you're working on kquickguide?
<uniq> don't be afraid, revu is just a review tool, nothing can break seriously.
<pef> Soneras: hi
<pef> uniq: jridell has already upload my package, if I upload a new package, will it be added to the existent or it will be considered as new ?
<uniq> pef: new i thnk.
<uniq> *think.
<pef> mmm so the old must be deleted no ? 
<uniq> you should talk to siretart in #ubuntu-motu
<uniq> he'll delete teh old one uploaded by riddell.
<pef> thanks ;)
<froud> Riddell: if default folders are implimented I take it that Settings > User Account, Paths will include ability to change these paths?
<froud> Soneras: kquickguide patch applied. Thanks
<Soneras> no problem froud, I'll look around for missing manual links now
<froud> cool
<Soneras> froud, for kaffeine it says <!-- No Upstream Manual Available --><!--<para>For more information see the <ulink url="help:/kaffeine">Kaffeine manual</ulink>.</para>-->#
<Soneras> <!-- No Upstream Manual Available --><!--<para>For more information see the <ulink url="help:/kaffeine">Kaffeine manual</ulink>.</para>-->
<Soneras> no manual available, but there is
<froud> could be
<Soneras> atleast for me
<froud> if there is then just remove the comment
<Soneras> ok :)
<froud> there where a couple of those
<Soneras> riddell? a question; will there be bootsplash / grub menu artwork in breezy? so a) will it be in ubuntu and b) if there will be is there already artwork for kubuntu? I did some of those for SimplyMepis before, so maybe if that's still to be done I could help out a bit - no original artwork though I'd only alter whatever is there (for mepis there was a wallpaper I could work with - and didn't do the packaging for them. so, basically I'm jus
<tvo> Riddell: mail sent, wiki updated
<froud> updated http://www.lnix.net/~froud/
<pef> bye !
<froud> night
<Soneras> bye
<tvo> night
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-14
<tvo> morning
<hunger> hello.
<Gandalfar> hello :)
<Gandalfar> can anyone hint me how to build kubuntu cdimage? :)
<froud> anyone tested last nights image, does it work?
<pef> hello
<tvo> hi
<pef> bye !
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-15
<pef> hello
<pef> does kmail has a kde menu entry ?
<pef> It doesn't appears on my k menu
<Riddell> pef: kontact
<pef> ohh ok :)
<uniq> hi froud.
<froud> hi uniq 
<froud> uniq: what's up dude?
<uniq> not much, repackaging kdesdk with fixed cervisia pacakge.. and updating pbbuttonsd to the brand new 0.7.0 version.
<uniq> ..and trying to get nxviewer running on powerpc.
<uniq> and what about you? 
<froud> you are busy, busy
<froud> me writing
<froud> working on customer stuff
<froud> packaging of docs is working well
<uniq> great :)
<pef> in the section "Suggested Packages which are already in universe" of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages, what kind of work there is to do on theses packages ?
<uniq> usually nothing.
<pef> uniq: just changing version to foo-xxubuntu1 I presume ?
<uniq> pef: not needed, they are already in universe. and most of them will stay there.
<pef> uniq: so why this section ?
<uniq> it could be removed. 
<uniq> but it's to tell the ones suggesting the packages that they are already available.
<pef> ok thanks
<pef> bye !
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-16
<tvo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> tvo: pong
<tvo> Riddell: just updated wiki, quite a lot of kio-locate is finished by now
<Riddell> tvo: groovy, going to make debian packages?
<tvo> also I talked to ita today, and added kio-clucene to my list of "search-programs-still-to-look-at"
<tvo> Riddell: hm I could try that too later this week
<Riddell> good idea
<Riddell> tvo: there's already a kio-locate package by uniq, so it would just be updating it with your version
<tvo> ok, though I don't know a thing about packaging yet
<Riddell> tvo: you should!  add that to your todo list :)
<tvo> Riddell: ok. btw, you think it's a good idea to release beta this week like I said in mail
<tvo> ?
<tvo> oh and btw, I sent a patch to kde-core-devel list
<Riddell> tvo: sounds good to me
<Riddell> tvo: what for?
<tvo> it modifies kdelibs to also hide files which contain "/."
<tvo> ie. /home/tobi/.trash/blah
<tvo> Riddell: do you think it has any chance to get through?
<Riddell> tvo: well if nobody complains then get me to commit it :)
<tvo> Riddell: I already talked in kde-devel with hermier about it
<tvo> he thought it would be a good idea to send it to the mailing list first
<tvo> because although a small patch it's quite "major" change
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> actually I've always hated the way Konqueror does hidden files.  the io slave should have a flag it can mark for hidden files
<Riddell> since some systems use different conventions
<tvo> that would certainly be better yes
* tvo wonders if it works with fat hidden files...
* tvo checks that now
<tvo> dmn that's quite stupid indeed
<tvo> Riddell: any chance they're going to change that if a patch is written?
<Riddell> tvo: don't see why not
<tvo> Riddell: what do you think, shall I add this patch to my todo list?
<tvo> oh and last thing: if you don't mind I'll at least do the inotify locate
<tvo> i've been thinking about it and it makes locate and as such kio-locate much more powerful
<tvo> actually, I needed it today to find my way through the kde sources :)
<Riddell> tvo: both sound good
<tvo> Riddell: seems I've got enough things to do then coming week and the week after I'll get back:)
<tvo> Riddell: another last thing: if I want to add a different icon for this collapsed directories, is there anyplace with artists or a database with icons or whatever?
<Riddell>  kdelibs/pics/crystalsvg
<Riddell> try folder_green maybe (I made that)
<tvo> ok thanks, i'll update the wiki one last time and go to bed ... already 0:40 here
<tvo> done. also cancelled the email to kde-core-devel, was still in queue
<tvo> bye
<JRe> Riddell, allee: okay it's done, medianotifier (aka Kay) is now in kdebase
<allee> JRe: hey great!
<JRe> allee: :)
<Riddell> JRe: so I hear :)
<JRe> Riddell: no i am going to finish polishing my package
<JRe> s
<JRe> Riddell: BTW a Kat 0.6.0 is near to be out
<Riddell> JRe: does this mean we don't need ivman?
<JRe> Riddell: No ivman is a still necessary for automouting
<Riddell> I thought medianotifier watched media:/ for new things appearing
<JRe> Riddell: yeah that's the behaviour
<JRe> Riddell: but it does not mount the media
<Riddell> what does it do?
<JRe> it propose a set of services
<JRe> to launch
<JRe> like launch digiKam if it's a camera
<JRe> so it ehances a lot the usability for newbies
<JRe> also play CD for an audiocd
<Riddell> but if it's a usb pen drive then presumably one of the options is open it in media:/ which will mount the drive
<JRe> Riddell: oh in this case it's good
<JRe> right
<JRe> IVman is not obliged so ;) ;) ;)
<Riddell> JRe: can it be backported to KDE 3.4?
<JRe> Riddell: yes
<JRe> Riddell: of course if you have any idea or suggestion
<JRe> Riddell: i'll be glad to add or enhance a feature
<Riddell> is there a way to detect other stuff that's hotplugged but not picked up by media:/ ?
<JRe> nop
<Riddell> like printers and scanners (dunno what you'd do with them though)
<JRe> Riddell: ATM it only listen media:/ URL
<Riddell> yep
* Riddell high fives spierrel 
<Riddell> hi sebas 
<sebas> Hi Riddell :)
<Riddell> \sh: oy, nuff of that
<\sh> sorry...just trying to setup my nickserv :(
<Riddell> sebas: could you put your xorg.conf and xorg.0.log on a webserver somewhere?
<sebas> Sure.
<sebas> http://vizzzion.org/~sebas/tmp/kubuntu/xorg.conf
<sebas> http://vizzzion.org/~sebas/tmp/kubuntu/Xorg.0.log
<Riddell> hmm, it all looks like it should work to me
<sebas> At least I'm not looking too stupid now then ;-)
<sebas> Hm, unpacking a bunch of my fonts from another machine makes X start.
<sebas> Strange, but I don't care too much now.
<Riddell> unpacking to where?
<sebas> The font pathes mentioned in xorg.conf.
<Riddell> X is evil
<sebas> It is.
<sebas> \sh is the packager of pykde, right?
<\sh> hmm...something happened? then no ;)
<sebas> Hehe :)
<sebas> Not yet, but be prepared :)
<\sh> i'm not responsible for exploding gnomes or those things..please bug upstream *eg*
<sebas> *g*
<sebas> I had a strange bugs using your package on hoary, running hand compiled pykde now.
<\sh> aehm...which one? my port or the orig one?
<sebas> But let's focus on getting the stuff running on breezy, if I get confident enough to upgrade my workstation.
<\sh> the only working package is in breezy
<sebas> In your package while the hand baken pykde worked.
<sebas> Ah, good then :)
<\sh> sebas: from my repos? 
<sebas> Jep.
<\sh> yeah...looks like screwed..so forget it...
<sebas> I can dig through my mails if you want to know the details.
<sebas> Ok :)
<\sh> sebas: upstream pykde is more broken then working ,-)
<sebas> I know
<sebas> I have some patches pending in Phil's snapshots also.
<\sh> even the new snapshot is not fixing even the important stuff
<\sh> that reminds me...
<\sh> i have to setup a cron
<sebas> Ok, kdecore imports cleanly so it seems to work.
<sebas> I'll dig into the problems you've had with guidance now, Riddell.
<Riddell> sebas: excellent, tell me if I can be of any help
<sebas> Sure. Thx.
<sebas> Riddell: Did you get an error installing pykdeextensions "can't find python2.4/Config/Makefile or something like that?
<sebas> That is _really_ strange :>
<Riddell> sebas: don't think so no
<sebas> Hm, then that's another strange error.
<sebas> I might aswell work around the pykdeextension mess until Simon can dig into that and get guidance running in the meantime.
<fromoze> Hi, I'm testing breezy  amd64 and I find a big trouble: I can't write accents over the vowels. I ask on #kubuntu but I don't get any answer. I would repport a bug but I don't know if it's a circunstantial for the actual package of Qt. Becuase It's a qt problem.
<Riddell> fromoze: what do you get instead?
<fromoze> look: camion
<fromoze> I'll try to paste from a non-qt app...
<fromoze> It must be that:  camin
<fromoze> it's something about input on qt, that's what I localize.
<fromoze> I try to find about XIM, I see it on qtconfig, but I couldn't arrive to a conclusion.
<Riddell> froud: where are the sources to  kubuntu-docs deb?
<pef> hello
<Riddell> hi pef 
<pef> Riddell: could you have a look at datakiosk package ?
<Riddell> pef: where is it?
<pef> Riddell: on revu waiting :)
<Riddell> ah hah 
<Riddell> datakiosk's packaging is slightly nuts, the datakiosk-0.7/src/datakiosk directory has its own Makefile foo which doesn't want to distclean
<pef> Riddell: I had to add this target ?
<Riddell> dunno, it doesn't want to clean whatever you do
<pef> :[
<Riddell> find . -name Makefile | xargs rm 
<froud> Riddell: hi, does kubuntu-doc have a footprint in nightly builds?
<Riddell> find . -name .deps | xargs rm -rf
<Riddell> froud: what do you mean?
<froud> last week we discussed getting kubuntu-doc uploaded
<Riddell> froud: which is why I'm looking for the source packages now :)
<froud> Riddell: ah, ok
<Riddell> pef: could you add those two to the clean target after the distclean.  also in the control file add spaces after the >= sign e.g. "kdelibs4-dev (>=3.4.1)"
<Riddell> dunno why but that's what every other package does
<Riddell> froud: so where are the sources?
<pef> Riddell: for the extra space, it may be interesting to add this test to lintian no ?
<Riddell> pef: well I guess it doesn't actually make a difference but it's what everything else does so seems tidy to do the same
<Riddell> e-mail the lintian dudes to suggest it
<pef> ok :)
<pef> Riddell: I think now I can remove the - in front of -$(make) since no errors will ocurr now ?
<Riddell> pef: errors will still occur if you run debuild -S without having made the package first, so keep it in
<KaiL> hmm, no amu
<pef> Riddell: do you often have to make hacks like this on packages ?
<KaiL> who knows, hot to get an old iMac to boot from the kubuntu install CD? ;)
<Riddell> pef: fortunatly not often
<froud> Riddell: what revision do you have 0.2 is the current version
<Riddell> froud: I have the 0.2 .deb yes
<froud> k
<froud> just uploading tar
<froud> Riddell:  complete see http://www.lnix.net/~froud/deb/
<froud> Riddell: ok?
<Riddell> froud: downloading now
<froud> cool I will upload the src once a week but deb each day (if there are changes)
<Riddell> froud: what dose the C stand for?  there's lots of directories just called C
<Riddell> ah, the language C I guess, meaning non-localised
* Riddell gets lots of "No localization exists for "c" or "". Using default "en"."
<Riddell> froud: what's the difference between xsltproc and meinproc?
<pef> Riddell: upload done ;)
<tvo> Riddell: kio locate help is up to date, locater:help works and you can choose one of 7 colors folder icons in config dlg
<tvo> Riddell: if you've got some time, could you proof-read the help?
<tvo> hmm dunno if that's the right word in english, maybe "test-read"
<tvo> see wiki for details
<froud> Riddell: C/ is English US
* tvo is hungry... going to eat something
<froud> Riddell: C/ is not actually used in KDE
<froud> It's a carry over form GNOME
<froud> Riddell: we can change it, but will need to decide on how to manage i18n
<Riddell> froud: it's fine, I was just wondering
<froud> xsltproc and meinproc
<froud> no idea of diff
<froud> we just use xsltproc
<Riddell> ah, there are limits to your knowledge
<froud> absolutely :-)
<froud> actually I don't know why KDE Docs uses it
<froud> it must be a hangover from when they used SGML
<froud> Riddell: why
<froud> Riddell: do you think we need to change any thing
<froud> [18:34]  * Riddell gets lots of "No localization exists for "c" or "". Using default "en"."
<froud> A wanted error :-)
<Riddell> don't think we need to change anything, looks good to me
<Riddell> froud: how will the version number be updated?  
<Riddell> currently 0.2
<froud> 0.3 0.4 0.5 .....0.10 0.11 0.12 @ release 1.0
<Riddell> sounds good
<froud> k
<Riddell> updated weekly or daily?
<froud> daily if changes
<froud> tar once a week
<froud> but deb each day
<froud> not worth doing a version bump if no changes
<froud> and not worth uploading in this case
<froud> for src what I can do is each Saturday upload the src
<froud> so for you the upload is just once a week
* fromoze is back
<Riddell> froud: well it all looks good, happy for me to upload?
<froud> Riddell: I'm happy if you are happy :-)
<Riddell> uploaded, froud did you get a NEW e-mail?
<froud> no why?
<froud> I still have the same address
<Riddell> normally I upload by chaning the e-mail address in the changelog to mine and then I get an e-mail saying "you uploaded a NEW package"
<Riddell> but with this one I kept your e-mail address and did some debuild trickery to make it signed by me
<Riddell> so I don't know where the NEW e-mail goes or if the whole thing has gone into /dev/null
<froud> hmm I forgot to change the email address in the changelog
<froud> sean@localhost.localdomain :-)
<Riddell> no it's sean@inwords.co.za
<froud> that should be correct
<Riddell> hmm, elmo isn't online
<Mez> mdz and elmo havent been online for a few days
<Riddell> spooky
<froud> spoke to mdz yesterday and elmo is moving house :-)
<Mez> ah ok, maybe bot :P
<dato> mdz and elmo are here in .fi (DebConf) now
* tvo is back
<jb_> ..still no amu
<pef> Riddell: i've made a new datakiosk upload following your corrections
<kl> imac - cooked data...
<froud> later dudes
<Riddell> uniq: what to do with kio-apt?
<uniq> riddell: well, i don't have time to fix the graphics stuff right now. its there anything else you've noticed? 
<Riddell> uniq: nope.  so either it's uploaded to REVU or we do a sneaky upload to ubuntu
<uniq> that's up to you really. i can upload it to revu.. but both will conflict with the 'sneaky' bit :)
<uniq> both as in upload to both.
<uniq> however, it's possible to get 3 MOTUS to review it pretty fast i guess.
<uniq> as a pro for the proper way.
<Riddell> uniq: ok, try the REVU way then
<uniq> will upload rtight away.
<uniq> hmm.. it doesn't showup on the page.. 
<Riddell> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=114
<pef_aw> bye !
<uniq> i'll have to get my ass going and meet mithrandir soon, get my key signed and become a motu.
<uniq> correction, try to become a motu.
<uniq> riddell: /var/lib/apt/lists/download.kde.org_stable_3.4.1_kubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-powerpc_Packages
<uniq> is that something you could fix? 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-17
<uniq> riddell: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=117 if you want to advocate the upload.
<Riddell> \sh_away: could you review kio-apt and datakiosk please
<pef> hi
<karthik085> Riddell: Hey
<karthik085> Riddell: I tested KCall. There are problems such as the stability and the UI. Connecting to the servers is another problem. A new release(0.5.2) came out 3- 4 days back. I tried that too. For some reasons, when I dialed a phone number, it did not ring. This app is still in his early stages. I tried on breezy. But, I had lot ofproblems with qt. I guess qt is not working in Breezy, I have contacted the author regarding the pr
<karthik085> oblems currently I am facing, furutre plans, etc. I will keep in touch with you and let you know my progress.
<karthik085> Riddell: I tested KCall. There are problems such as the stability and the UI. Connecting to the servers is another problem. A new release(0.5.2) came out 3- 4 days back. I tried that too. For some reasons, when I dialed a phone number, it did not ring. This app is still in his early stages. I tried on breezy. But, I had lot ofproblems with qt. I guess qt is not working in Breezy, I have contacted the author regarding the pr
<karthik085> oblems currently I am facing, furutre plans, etc. I will keep in touch with you and let you know my progress.
<paines> hi
<paines> when setting up a printer via kcontrol you cannot print at all
<paines> browsing localhost:631 shows the configured drivers but you cannot change anything at all
<paines> there is a message, but which is still related to gnome / ubuntu
<paines> the message says to configure printer via system -> etc .... gnome way
<OculusAquilae> hi
<sebas> Is there a good reason why gcc can't find certain X headers in breezy?
<sebas> error: X11/extensions/Xrandr.h: No such file or director
<sebas> If I add it with -I/usr/X11R6/include, then it compiles
<sebas> The same in hoary doesn't have that problem, though.
<paines> could be that in hoary the Xrandr.h is in /usr/include which is default include
<sebas> paines: Nope, the location of Xrandr.h hasn't changed since then
<OculusAquilae> hi
<paines> hmm
<OculusAquilae> ?
<sebas> I've sent a more detailed description of my weirdness to the devel list
<JRe> Riddell: for kat 0.6.0 we will need better inotify support
<JRe> than the one of hoary
<sebas> Would be cool if it got merged, finally.
<Riddell> JRe: hoary's inotify is broken completely :)
<Riddell> JRe: but I believe breezy's is better
<JRe> Riddell: okay good ;)
<Riddell> JRe: so kat is getting updates on file changes?
<JRe> Riddell: i'm wainting (and helping) for the 0.6.0 version to fix the package
<JRe> Riddell: 0.6.0 has a KDED module, KCM, client and slave
<JRe> Riddell: and a lib which cab be used by Krusader for instance
<Riddell> krusader?
<JRe> Riddell: yeah Krusader devs want to add a "search file with this word" features
<JRe> Riddell: and they likely use katlib to do that
<Riddell> ooh
<sebas>   +
<sebas> ~4~
<Riddell> JRe: how about the user interface, my main problem with it currently is that firstly by default you have to create and save catalogues which I think should be done automatically
<JRe> Riddell: this version is very different from the last one! it even has a wizard to configure it ;)
<Riddell> and secondly it defaults to a file management interface not a search interface
<Riddell> hmm.  startup wizard.  oh joy.
<JRe> Riddell: now there is a katslave!
<JRe> Riddell: and a kdedmodule which index files on idle time
<Riddell> all sounding rather good
<Riddell> tvo: you getting this?
<tvo> Riddell: reading it now...
<tvo> k got it
<Riddell> sebas: the X include issue will be a removed symlink
<Riddell> new X packages have removed various symlinks for some (presumably perfectly sensible) reason
<sebas> Riddell: Ah, but am I right that I should expect to have Xrandr.h in some standard include path?
<sebas> Or will I have to specify the include path in my gcc command in the long run? (Hope not)
<Riddell> sebas: don't you normally have to give a -I line for X11 includes?
<OculusAquilae> hi
<Riddell> hello OculusAquilae 
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: going to become a crack kubuntu hacker?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: hm, hope so
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: any thoughts on what to work on?
<sebas> Riddell: Hm, not sure. It works in hoary without that
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: Hm, I've thought about that, but I don't really know where people are needed. OK kynaptic must be better and so on.
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: the trouble with kynaptic is that we're wanting to use kapture instread which should one day be a better program for the job.  but it's in the middle of heavy refactoring and doesn't all work
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: I've heard about kapture, but I couldn't find anything about it
<OculusAquilae> i'll be back soon
<OculusAquilae> cu
<Riddell> anyone want to take a look at ksystemlog?  pef?
<pef> Riddell: for packaging ?
<Riddell> pef: it already comes with packaging, so making sure it works, making sure the packaging is good and upload to revu
<pef> Riddell: ok, let's go :)
<Riddell> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23761
<Riddell> pef: also there's a post on the mailing list about it which mentions a couple of issues
<Riddell> froud: any sign of the NEW e-mail for kubuntu-docs?
<froud> no:-)
<pef> Riddell: 4 lintian warnings
<pef> Riddell: I don't find the source package, I have to start a new one from the sources I think ?
<Riddell> pef: don't do that, poke the author instead
<pef> ok
<Riddell> pef: have you checked if the sources contain a debian/ directory?
<pef> Riddell: that's what i'm doing 
<pef> Riddell: i've sent the mail to the author 
<Riddell> cool
<pef> Riddell: is it difficult to build packages for jam or ant based sources ?
<Riddell> pef: never heard of jam, don't know about ant
<Riddell> i'd imagine gcj fun is the difficult bit
<pef> Riddell: where is the mail about ksystemlog ? I can't find find in my archives and on the online ml archive
<froud> Anyone tested the last nightly build?
<froud> Does the installer work :-)
<pef> bye !
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-10
<linuxmonkey> anyone here?
<bddebian> No one that knows anything about the commercial repo :-)
<linuxmonkey> lol
<linuxmonkey> yeah no one seams to know
<jsgotangco> there was a bug about opera not being available for PPC
<jsgotangco> glatzor said its the fault of g-a-i not knowing
<jsgotangco> i dunno how to translate that in adept terms though
<jsgotangco> probably the binaries are not yet in the archive
<linuxmonkey> could be
<linuxmonkey> oh well ill leave the wiki page as i edited for now
<jsgotangco> it looks great
<linuxmonkey> did you see it?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal :)
<nixternal> konversation .20 nightly has issues
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what issues?
* Hobbsee made it crash last night :D
<nixternal> it keeps bootin' me from the network..plus the timers don't work
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm suspecting what you had before was a config files issue - if you removed all config files for konversatoin, does it still happen?
<nixternal> yup
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that's weird.  havent seen that.
<nixternal> i watched teh lag count to 180s which is dcc timeout...30 seconds is my regular timeout
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> nixternal: tell them in #konversation if sho_'s around
<nixternal> cool Hobbsee..appreciate that
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Hobbsee> hi linuxmonkey 
* Hobbsee wonders what she had to do todya.
<Hobbsee> oh yes, merge kvdr, install edgy, and work a bit with *powersave, if lure didnt touch it.
<linuxmonkey> hi
<nixternal> nalioth is telling me to use kvirc
* linuxmonkey has to install vmware
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> i had to make sure that it wasn't a dcc attack Hobbsee, because i am on port 8001, but it was a dcc timeout
<Hobbsee> nixternal: true
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hello :)
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
* Hobbsee is building :)
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: hi
<DaSkreech> Legos!!!
<imbrandon> heya DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> whee!  chroots are fun :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah 
<DaSkreech> I'm still trying to figure out why though
<DaSkreech> They have this strange giddy feeling about them
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee pokes DaSkreech into doing some merging.
<Hobbsee> MOM's wokring agian, which is good.
<Hobbsee> This module contains unreleased software.
<Hobbsee> The software may compile and work, but it may just
<Hobbsee> as well neither compile nor work.
<Hobbsee> interesting....
<DaSkreech> Is that MOM the organization or MOM the hovering parental figure?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: merge-o-matic
<DaSkreech> Ah :-)
* DaSkreech runs sudo updateacronymdb
<bddebian> hehe
<freeflying> moin all
<bddebian> Hello freeflying
<freeflying> bddebian: hey
<robotgeek> hello freeflying bddebian 
<Hobbsee> hi robotgeek, freeflying 
<freeflying> robotgeek: hi, so long haven't seen you  :)
* Hobbsee points bddebian to -motu :P
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hi
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee 
<robotgeek> yes. long time, been busy
<robotgeek> hoping to be back to linux by time we need edgy documentation :)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: we need documentation now - a lot is so old :P
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: you're with windows or something?  eek
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: no windows yet
<robotgeek> tried os x for about a week. i'm going back to kde
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: hehe
<DaSkreech> Why is that linked to !mount?
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Did you try quicksilver?
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: i used quicksilver about 1.5 years ago, it is very nice
<robotgeek> i stuck to spotlight this time
<freeflying> robotgeek: maybe you can try kde4 under osx now
<DaSkreech> You can?
<robotgeek> freeflying: hmm, cool thought
<robotgeek> amarok totally owns itunes :)
<freeflying> the d-bus stuff seems solved now, so kdelibs can be built now
<robotgeek> freeflying: is this native or under x11?
<freeflying> robotgeek: native
<bddebian> Hi robotgeek
<freeflying> so it's worth trying
<robotgeek> oh, that is cool
<DaSkreech> is dcop still going to be around or is everything d-bus now?
<freeflying> DaSkreech: all d-bus now
<DaSkreech> Cool :-)
<DaSkreech> More power for linux :)
* DaSkreech 's theory still holds true
<Hobbsee> so we wont have to do removal foo when copying over /home to make sure that kde still will login.  nice.
<robotgeek> kubuntu fresh install served up :)
* Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211960
<Hobbsee> i'm glad *someone* has figured it out.
<robotgeek> lol
<imbrandon> heh yea, the few bright ones ;)
<bddebian> heh
<imbrandon> i should really visit the forums more, i havent even read a post  ( other than those Hobbsee pokes me about ) in month
<imbrandon> s
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> i just feel so "dirty" after reaading them becosue there is so much misinformation
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreech> Speaking of that
<DaSkreech> http://blog.madduck.net/debian/2006.05.24-ubuntu-and-debian
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, there is a long thread on the ml about that post
<DaSkreech> Did you see the tech republic one?
<DaSkreech> I'd rather not bandy that around but I've lost all interest in that site
<imbrandon> yea i "try" to keep up with the news becouse of buntudot ;)
<DaSkreech> Ah yeah I should listen to the podcast again :)
<imbrandon> podcast 2 was posted a few days ago
<DaSkreech> It sould be nice if we had an official (k)ubuntu radio station
<DaSkreech> I know I should listen to it again :)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, /me is working twords that
* Hobbsee sets her signature on the forums to include "kubuntu developer"
<imbrandon> hehe Hobbsee
<imbrandon> i just include my @kubuntu.org email and let them think what they wish 
<DaSkreech> Course would be nice if someone would donate a decent microphone
<DaSkreech> As long as it's not to that "other" podcast
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, to whom ? heh
<Hobbsee> and then there's more blatant misinformation.  what fun.
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, ubuntuos ? yea they have major sound issues
<DaSkreech> No they have major presentation issues
<DaSkreech> If they got MJ's studio I'd still not listen to them
<imbrandon> true but this isnt the place ;) feel free to stop by #buntudot and lets leave this chan for the "dev stuff"
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> Well.. a radio station would be developing the world of kubuntu :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> speaking of which
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ping?
<bddebian> Yes
* Hobbsee uploads kvdr.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: want to upload kvdr for me please?
<imbrandon> any canonical employees in here alive ?
<imbrandon> got just a quick stupid question really
<DaSkreech> You mean Riddell?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: try u-devel.  what's the question?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, about the commercial repos , yea u-d might be better
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, any one not just Ridd*ell
<Hobbsee> Riddell: certainly wont be awake yet
<DaSkreech> Isn't he the only employee?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: from kubuntu side, yeah
<DaSkreech> right
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Where is it?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2657
<DaSkreech> Oh I wanted to ask. What's the policy of people who are helping in the main chan then get idiotic/abusize/mean/ towards people?
<bddebian> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> abusive whoops
<bddebian> Who is abusive/mean, etc?  The channel folks?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: where in particular are you meaning?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> #kubunut
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu
<bddebian> Oh, I thought you meant #u-devel ;-P
<DaSkreech> Oh right that's a main channel :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's always better to actually ask your question, you know - not ask to ask.
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> Hmm wonder where I've heard that before
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Uploaded
<DaSkreech> So is there a policy on that?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i think the idea is "just poke an op about it, and they deal with it as they see fit" currently
<DaSkreech> Hmm OK. That kind of bugs me
<DaSkreech> Right now I just step in and steal away the person looking for help
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: well, anyone has the power to tell them to stop, ec
<Hobbsee> etc
<DaSkreech> If the "helper" is just being ignorant I'll thwap them or if they are being mean I'll tell them to stop
<DaSkreech> but I've seen at least two people chain "helping"
<bddebian> Damnit, I want to respond to madducks comments
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: chain helping?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: --> #ubuntu-ops
<DaSkreech> No chain "helping"
<DaSkreech> as soon as someone comes in and asks for help they jump in and start guiding the person
<Hobbsee> ah right
<DaSkreech> If in a) 15 minutes or b) two tries the person doesn't get the problem fixed they start telling them they are too dumb to use Linux or they can go stuff themselves
<DaSkreech> so they are trying to help but not trying to get the problem fixed
<DaSkreech> so it seems a bit harsh to call ops on them but then they are very much not helping matters
<DaSkreech> more or less the kind of folks who think that cause they are using Linux they are 2_31337 and that the more people they help the more they dilute how cool they can be
<DaSkreech> (arm chair pysch diagnosis)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: that is true.  there arent a lot of people watching that channel, i'm afraid
<DaSkreech> I picked that up
<DaSkreech> Since she brought up artwork ... Why was the degenerating usplash taken out?
<DaSkreech> I liked it
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's not there?
<DaSkreech> No It builds up 
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> no idea
<DaSkreech> Oh wait :) When you boot up the progress bar on the usplash goes up 
<DaSkreech> During the beta when you shout down it would run backwards from 100% to 0% then shutdown I loved it
<DaSkreech> now when you shutdown it runs from 0% up to 100% and shutsdown :-( Much less qute :-(
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes, but does it work all the time now?
<DaSkreech> Oh you mean running up?
<DaSkreech> I don't know I hardly ever shut down properly
<Hobbsee> yea
<DaSkreech> it does work when I see it though :)
<Hobbsee> i suspect that's why it swiched directions...
<DaSkreech> alright I'll live with that.. as long as there is still an attempt to get it to reverse. That's just really cool :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: Riddell stopped working on that, and did ubiquity.  
<DaSkreech> Oh it was Riddell working on it? remind me to ping him to see if he needed help on that
<DaSkreech> Wonder why it was stopped in Ubuntu as well. Maybe I can track the usplash person there as well
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes.  and he likely does.  i'm assuming it's untouched for the moment
<DaSkreech> I'll do the same
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, uspash is al changed for edgy, its full screen now and soem thoer things
<DaSkreech> does it roll backwards?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, its a test screen atm
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh is it?  nice!
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, look at the vmware in the middle http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/edgy1.png
<DaSkreech> ok 12:00 time to test out the new bed
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> heh, nice
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> i really should install edgy.
<Hobbsee> good, this will sync too.
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow at raphink 
<Hobbsee> raphink: just approve the thing?
* DaSkreech sees Hobbsee's eyebrow and raises his expectations
<Hobbsee> heh
* raphink updates edgy-pbuilder
<Hobbsee> raphink: debian stole ubuntu's patch for a bug, therefore it's a straight sync :)
<raphink> I'm not sure "stole" is a proper word in open-source
<raphink> "merged" might be better 
<Hobbsee> raphink: it was in debian's changelog :P   i know
<DaSkreech> stole was in the change log?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yep
<raphink> oh right
<raphink>   * Start cnid_metad when requested by user. (Patch stolen from Ubuntu.)
<raphink>     + debian/netatalk.init: Run cnid_metad.
<raphink>     + Closes: #308828 "cnid_metad doesn't run on startup"
<Hobbsee> raphink: yeah
<raphink> ffunny word in this context ;s
<Hobbsee> true
<DaSkreech> ok 12:30 really should find out about that new bed
<Hobbsee> hi Lure_ 
<Lure_> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> how are you doing?
<Lure_> busy at work - three days before vacation, so lots of last-minute things to do... ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure_: ah fun :)
<Hobbsee> !info powersave edgy
<ubotu> Package powersave does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> !info kpowersave edgy
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 3199 kB, installed size 4924 kB
<Hobbsee> right
<Lure> !info powersaved
<ubotu> powersaved: power management daemon. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.12.15-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 376 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<Hobbsee> good, so they wont be affected by UVF
<Lure> Hobbsee: yes, it looks like
* Hobbsee can just not think about them for a long time then.
* Lure hopes somebody will work on network manager (0.6.2-0ubuntu7 vs 0.6.3-2)
<Hobbsee> Lure: it's assigned to you?
<Lure> Hobbsee: no, to Keybuk, but I am sure he is busy man these days...
<Hobbsee> Lure: that's true.
<Hobbsee> Lure: now that looks very scary.
<Lure> Hobbsee: I can imagine 
<Hobbsee> Lure: i just checked the .patch files created by MoM from it.  although a lot looks duplicated
<Hobbsee> oh dear, i think this is going to bail.
<Hobbsee> 20mb orig.tar.gz....
<Hobbsee> oh wow!  it went through!
* Hobbsee applies for MOTU.
* imbrandon cheers Hobbsee on
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is off to work.
<mornfall> there's something in your eyes, flowing them over, stealing all the harmony which lives in me, your hands are covering my tears
<mornfall> there's a sort of inner dance, trying to seduce me, feeling this anomaly which takes me
<mornfall> Lacuna Coil -- Aeon
<glatzor> Hi mornfall
<mornfall> hi :-)
<mornfall> waza
<glatzor> The German upstream KDE translation team pointed my to this bug:
<glatzor> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ept/+bug/47181
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47181 in ept "localisation support in adept tools conpletly broken" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<mornfall> what a great bugreport
<glatzor> Is this an issue of adept or rosetta?
<mornfall> i have no idea, really
<glatzor> Do you use gettext for all strings?
<mornfall> i do
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> kde locale thingy
<glatzor> I am not familiar with this.
<Riddell> it's just gettext. mostly.
<mornfall> forked gettext, too
<glatzor> The German translation is at 100% in Rosetta, but there are still a lot of untranslated strings
<mornfall> probably doesn't like to load libept mo
<mornfall> since it's statically linked now
<mornfall> that could be the problem, actually
<glatzor> Fixable?
<glatzor> Or to invasive for dapper-updates?
<glatzor> i am off.
<glatzor> bye
<mornfall> Riddell: hi, too :)
<mornfall> Riddell: what's up with freetype in 6.06? :\
<Riddell> hi mornfall, nice holiday?
<mornfall> yeah, quite :)
<Riddell> I don't know, should work
<mornfall> the fonts totally blow after a livecd install on an lcd
<mornfall> no amount of fiddling with AA settings in fonts kcm helps
<Riddell> I've not heard of any other complaints about it
<omeow> worked for me
<omeow> (After spending a few days trying to get both my TFTs to work. Kguidance just seems to screw up my xorg.conf file with all sorts of crap that I don't think it needs.)
<mornfall> well, together with no libsdl on the cd, that thing caused kubunutu to lose against windows on my father's desktop (which is lame)
<mornfall> it *could* be evil dpi setting, but i doubt it
<omeow> I wonder why it can't say "option twinview 1" when it sees I have an nvidia card.
<omeow> Instead it goes on defining multiple monitors and screens.
<imbrandon> Riddell, got time to look at and advocate a revu upload so i can get my required 2 people ? ( 0 linda and lithan error excpt it dosent like the distro "edgy" but thats normal )
<Riddell> imbrandon: sure
<imbrandon> cool , http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2661
<imbrandon> moins kwwii 
<kwwii> howdy imbrandon
<glatzor> so mornfall, it would be nice if you could post a small comment on launchpad about the state and if it will be fixable for dapper
<mornfall> fixable probably, fixed, well, i am tight on schedules for edgy already
<pygi> kwwii, because the backend is done, I would be grateful if you could send me what have you done by now ^_^ Or at least the shoots, so I could make a GTK one 
<Riddell> imbrandon: see comments http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2661
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> thanks
<Riddell> mornfall: your specs got approved while you were away
<Riddell> mornfall: which means you need to decide if you want to do adept as a bounty or not
<Riddell> seaLne: how are you getting to lugradio?
<Lure> Riddell: seen my mail?
<Riddell> Lure: yep, it's next on my todo to look at
<Riddell> after reading all my other e-mails
<Riddell> seaLne: do you have xinerama?
<Lure> Riddell: ok, no hurry - I will not be able to response at least for next 3 hours... ;-)
<kwwii> pygi: i can send you something soon
<pygi> kwwii, k, thanks
<pygi> I'll be unavailable by wednesday, so take your time ^_^
<kwwii> cool
<mornfall> Riddell: right...
<pygi> kwwii, and thanks ^_^
<kwwii> no prob
<pygi> imbrandon, how's nfs doing? :)
<imbrandon> pygi, great , i have my /home dir on it for all my boxes and i can now work at any of my workstations without jugling files ;)
<seaLne> Riddell: in someone's (full) car, no xinerama
<pygi> imbrandon, :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, i got everthing changed but the debhelper , should i not change that even though it complains on build that anything before 4 is deprecated and lithan complains also ? ( just wondering before i reupload )
<Riddell> imbrandon: in my opinion it's not worth the hassle of getting out of sync with upstream, but if you'd rather improve the packaging that's up to you but please send improvements back upstream 
<imbrandon> ok, and yea i plan to send all changes back to upstream
<imbrandon> ( the reason i changed it to 5 to begin with is crimsun sugested it on my first upload ) heh
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> however you wish then
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
* Hobbsee wasnt expecting you to say hello.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: uh oh, what's with komba2?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it didn't compile because kde didn't install, I'm using it as a test to see if kde will install now :)
<Riddell> which it should
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah right, yes.
* Hobbsee can cope with hearing error messages like that.
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
* Hobbsee looks at these strange emails.
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, right, they're just saying that stuff i requested syncs for which are new made it into the archive.  excellent.
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<Riddell> morning jjesse 
<jjesse> morning Riddell
<Hobbsee> i thought that having packages waiting in dep-wait was annoying and bad.  odd.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's the protocol for going for MOTU?  do you have to have an update wiki page and all that?
* Hobbsee hasnt found a guide on it yet.
<imbrandon> Riddell, all fixed up ;) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2663
<imbrandon> heya jjesse 
<Hobbsee> (three merges to go!  yay!
<Hobbsee> )
* Hobbsee wonders who's to steal next.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you can help me figure out the ftbs on helix-player ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: got no idea about that :P
* Hobbsee thinks the makefile is failing, although it doesnt explicitly error out, stopping the pbuilder.
<imbrandon> me either i'm gonna ping crim*sun or someone about it later
<imbrandon> yea its some py voodoo i think
<imbrandon> dunno
<imbrandon> lol
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, up to date wiki page and bring along supporters who have reviewed/uploaded your stuff and can say how good your packages are
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, okay.
<Hobbsee> hehe - there are plenty of those around :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you want to testify?
<Riddell> sure
* Hobbsee will ask people like Riddell, zakame, raphink, bddebian, dholbach...who else have i bugged recently?
<Riddell> when is the meeting?
<Hobbsee> oh, stevenk and ajmitch, of course
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 19th or so?
<Riddell> our 18th, ok
<Hobbsee> it's 6am, which means i'll likely be veyr very zoned out, unfortunately - please tell them that that's normal for that hour of the day, adn that i really can hold a conversation :P
<imbrandon> heh pre type everything ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'll have to check the logs to see what they ask (eek!)
<imbrandon> btw gl Hobbsee i'm sure you'll do well
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> ;)
* Hobbsee keeps getting told she should be a MOTU
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, and glo...something.
<imbrandon> hrm , time for food, Riddell  please ping me if you see any other errors in that new upload , i am 99% sure i took care of all the comments bbiab
* Hobbsee looks for interesting merges.
<Hobbsee> [23:09]  <Gloubiboulga_> Hobbsee, have you ever seen KDE apps installing documentation in /usr/share/doc/HTML (I guess not but I want to be sure)?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: by default KDE will do that but in Debian/Ubuntu it should be /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: out of curiousity, and i know this should probably wait till a meeting, but what would the effect of getting rid of most of the kubuntu changes to konqueror be?
<Hobbsee> oh no!  i shouldnt have updated my pbuilder again.
* mornfall must have missed something
<mornfall> what kubuntu changes to konq?
<Hobbsee> no, wait, it's okay
<Hobbsee> mornfall: the ones about multiple profiles, etc.  remove the konquerorrc stuff, and it's heaps different!
<Hobbsee> mornfall: and a lot of users complain about it
<mornfall> what multiple profiles
<mornfall> the stripped-down toolbar is fine
<mornfall> any other intrusive changes?
* Hobbsee wonders which imbrandon__ is trying to be here.
* imbrandon__ does know the anwser either
* imbrandon__ has inet problems atm
<jsgotangco> imbrandon__: do you sleep :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: for adding back profiles you should argue with tonio.  what other changes do you want reverted?
<imbrandon__> jsgotangco, yea its almost my bedtime now ;)
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: he lives in my timezone, and he's on the other side of the world
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fair enough.  i'm only starting to play around with it now.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm more wondering if it's a "this is set in stone kubuntu change" or "this could be changed, if we had good rationale for it"
<jsgotangco> heh
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nothing is set in stone
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay.  even a startup wizard for konv?
<imbrandon__> heh Hobbsee i forgot about those questions till i got the notice
<imbrandon__> ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon__: heh
<Riddell> startup wizards are evil
<Hobbsee> Riddell: unless they're actually necessary, yes.
<imbrandon__> Riddell, yea what about a "first run wizzard" for konv, Sho_ and company are wanting to make it manditory and honestly looks like for good reason ( no sane defaults )
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for stuff like kopete/konvi, you kinda have to have them - because as much as you can configure an app, or a desktop, you cant configure someone's networks they want to connect to at startup, you cant configure their instant messenger accounts, etc
<imbrandon__> unless we can change some of the defaults for konv ( that would be better imho )
* Hobbsee sighs.
<imbrandon__> becouse of user/pass and other personal account info needed to realy be usefull , unlike something like amarok that can run and never care whom you are
* Hobbsee definetly shouldnt have updated her pbuilder.
<imbrandon__> heh Hobbsee i've been saything that for two days now
<Riddell> imbrandon__: what's wrong with the current first run konversation dialogue?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon__: it was working properly a couple of days ago.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's being rewritten.
<imbrandon__> Riddell, it wont be there much longer
<Riddell> so long as the replacement is easier to use that's all good
<imbrandon__> ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you do something evil with kdelibs4c2a in edgy?
* Hobbsee is getting a weird pbuilder error.
<imbrandon__> Hobbsee, is that pbuilder tar still on the server?
<imbrandon__> erm nm it dosent have the base.tgz
<Hobbsee> imbrandon__: no, the tar was never on the server
<imbrandon__> Hobbsee, i meant my server ( but yea it dident have the tgz in it , just the configs )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon__: yeah
<imbrandon__> i was thinking you might be able to restore from htat but oh well, anyhow its bed time for bonzo err imbrandon , gnight all
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon__ 
<imbrandon__> hahah there go my clones 
<imbrandon__> and now here i go 
<Hobbsee> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Hobbsee>   kdelibs-bin: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Hobbsee> root@sarah:/# apt-get install kdelibs4c2a
<Hobbsee> kdelibs4c2a is already the newest version.
* Hobbsee wonders why.
* Hobbsee crosses fingers and hopes that the au mirrors are not updated yet.
<Hobbsee> and it's less updated than i need it to be.  damn.
<Riddell> remember you hvae access to the chroot on my machine if that helps
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that is true :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's very useful
* Hobbsee wonders why this is breaking.
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<bddebian> Hi *
<Hobbsee> okay, ignore what i said w.r.t pbuilder.  kdelibs-bin is still required as a b-d for this page, for some warped reason.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: page?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: s/page/package
* Hobbsee cant spell tonight.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kdelibs-bin doesn't exist any more
* Hobbsee can still do maths :D
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so i discovered :)  it's a part of kdelibs4c2a now
* Hobbsee scared the people at work tonight.
<Riddell> what's the package?
<Hobbsee> ah, klogic, i'm about to merge it
<Riddell> looks like there's a few packages that need their kdelibs-bin dependency removed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, so i noticed.
* Hobbsee might do that next.
* Hobbsee will need an uploader though
* bddebian runs away
<Hobbsee> bddebian: heh.  i finally put my name up for MOTU.
<Riddell> I can upload
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true, but i have to build it first, which means i have to get my pbuilder updated again - looks like the au mirrors are a few days old.
<imbrandon> sed -i s/au.//g sources.list ;)
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Awesome
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm using two lots of mirrors
<Hobbsee> bddebian: want to cheer for me?
<bddebian> Of course, when is the next meeting?
<imbrandon> run it twice once for the uk. too ;)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: 18th or so
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hah
<imbrandon> gah Riddell whom do i poke about there not being a ppc deb of realplay 10 on the dapper-commercial repo buth there is a linux ppc realplay 10 intsaller on the real site ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: real Inc I'd guess
<Riddell> mdy will probably be the Canonical contact
<imbrandon> the maintain their own packages on dapper-commercial ?
<imbrandon> kk thanks
* imbrandon loves the version -0.0.0.5ubuntu0.1 on dapper-commercial LOL
<imbrandon> is mdy ever in ubuntu-devel or should i email him ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: he's not, e-mail him
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you prefer debdiffs, rather than source, right?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: depends what for?
<Riddell> updates to existing packages yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fixes for kdelibs-bin files
<Hobbsee> so yeah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you upload a package for me please?  and is it advisable to fix "W: klogic source: package-uses-deprecated-debhelper-compat-version 3" before upload?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not if it's not fixed upstream
<Riddell> no point diverging from debian needlessly
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's what i thought.  good.
<Riddell> I can upload yes
* Hobbsee uploads
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
* Hobbsee cant poke stevenk into uploading for her tonight - he's not around!
<linuxmonkey> wassup Hobbsee, Riddell, imbrandon
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/klogic/klogic_1.62.orig.tar.gz and when revu processes it, i'll grab you the other link :)
<Hobbsee> hi linuxmonkey!  merging is up!  it's also down and sideways.
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how would you like this debdiff?  pastebin?
<Riddell> sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/232ElK14.html :)  for knemo
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you need to depend on kdelibs4c2a instead
<Riddell> Hobbsee: and I'd say "merged into" rather than replaced by
<Hobbsee> Riddell: isnt kdelibs4c2a covered by the shlibs depends of kdelibs4-dev?
<Riddell> oh I see, yes
* Hobbsee expects that's the case.
<Riddell> sorted, uploading..
<Riddell> I thought it was a build-dep
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, so did i, till i couldnt find it in the build-deps :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: uploaded, thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> allee: able to get that patch into debian?
<Hobbsee> bleh.  ditto for wlassistant, allee's the maintainer of both.  then we could sync it.
<Hobbsee> well, merge it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2664 for klogic
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's worth fixing in kubuntu though, getting it into debian and back could take some time
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true
<Hobbsee> (eek!  scons!)
<Hobbsee> and if i do them in the next two days, then i wont have to write reports for the changes!  yay!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/aqhG6L52.html for uploading
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if your'e not already looking at klogic, i can ask bddebi*an or another MOTU to look at it, without a problem.
<Riddell> I am
<bddebian> Hobbsee: What's the * for? :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: to not ping you accidently :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah cool :)  didnt want to drown you in work :P
<Riddell> oh it's far too late for that
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Hobbsee: It's good for him.  Builds character ;-P
<Hobbsee> bddebian: heh
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to put bddebian to work again.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: wlassistant and klogic uploaded
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/8yyhbD78.html as well :)
<Hobbsee> hehe nice thankyou :)
<Riddell> go go Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> hard decisions, hard decisions :\
* Hobbsee is. 
<seaLne> we just found a 19" TFT at the bottom of our cardboard recycling pile :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell:   libcvsservice0 has a recommendation of kdelibs-bin, yet it doesnt seem to be in the control file.
<Hobbsee> seaLne: now that is crazy :P
<seaLne> well it was in its cardboard box... :)
<mornfall> the sad thing about 19" TFTs is that they are usually 1280x1024
<seaLne> yeah but only 10 more that 17"
<seaLne> need to go to 20" to get more than 1280x1024
<mornfall> you could get a 1600x1200 19" CRT just fine
<mornfall> and it would still have vastly superior colour fidelity ;-)
<allee> Hobbsee, Riddell: about knemo: is kded now in kdelibs4c2a?  because ...
* Hobbsee changed nothing with kded.
<Riddell> allee: because there was a circular dependency between kdelibs4c2a and kdelibs-bin
<mornfall> only slight problem that it takes huge amount of space...
<allee>   * Add to depends: kdelibs-bin (contains kded), kicker
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, as i found to my annoyance in my pbuilder.  grumble grumble.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: qtparted uploaded too, thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)
<allee> Hobbsee: you removed kdelibs-bin from depends: * Remove depends kdelibs-bin (replaced by kdelibs4c2a)
<Hobbsee> allee: yes.
<Riddell> allee: kdelibs-bin doesn't exist any more
<allee> Riddell: oh, time install edgy here!  Is kded now in kdelibs4c2a?
<Riddell> allee: yes it is, in Kubuntu and Debian
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdelibs4c2a should not have a dependancy on kdelibs-bin, should it?
<allee> ah, okay.  I'll add it to kde-extra knemo repo
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'd say not
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, good
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it has a Provides instead
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for some warped reason, it's still listed in the depends.  go figure :P
* Hobbsee fixes that too.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not for me in kdelibs4c2a 4:3.5.3-1ubuntu3
<Hobbsee> Riddell: then why's it showing in rdepends?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: probably the provides does that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're right.  and replaces.
<Hobbsee> which takes me back to the very interesting question of why libcvsservice0 shows it as a recommends, yet i cant find it in control.
* Hobbsee declares it a weird heisenburg error, and ignores it.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kdesdk isn't built yet for 3.5.3
<Riddell> needs kdepim to be sorted first
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah right.  i thought i saw an upload of that
* Hobbsee wonders.  should i fix rsibreak, or should i make toma do it?
<Riddell> I think you're on a roll with kdelibs-bin fixes :)
<bddebian> heh
* bddebian does nothing worthwhile
* jjesse does nothing worthwile as wel :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what, like i was with the dh_iconcaches, where i was pretty much regarded as the queen of them?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you write the documentation - now get writing :P
<jjesse> Hobbsee: grin just got done wth an hour long discussion in regards to our Switching From Windows to *ubuntu we are writing for edgy ;)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: hehe nice :)
<Riddell> jjesse: discussion where?
<mornfall> is edgy supposed to be for normal users?
<jjesse> Riddell: over private message via irc, working on getting an email out to ubuntu-doc mailing list about what we discussed
<jjesse> so we can have further discussion
<seaLne> mornfall: only where normal == us :)
<mornfall> well, normal users as in outside the community
<seaLne> wouldn't have thought so
<mornfall> so much for the half-year release cycle :] 
<seaLne> its that crappy package manager thats the problem :P
<mornfall> where, what/
<mornfall> ?
* seaLne was joking
<Riddell> mornfall: it will be when it's released ye
<Riddell> s
<seaLne> oh you didn't mean just now?
<mornfall> i obviously mean the release
<mornfall> the stuff between doesn't exist for people outside :)
<seaLne> well your question didn't appear obvious to me
<Riddell> nuff squabbling children
<jjesse> but its fun to squabble :)
<seaLne> anyone that wasn't in #ubuntu-motu when i asked earlier seen "I have no package to build" when building a package? http://pastebin.ca/84083
<Riddell> seaLne: does debian/control exist?
<seaLne> yes
<seaLne> that was the only suggestion i saw from googleing
<seaLne> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2665
* Hobbsee squables for the sake of it.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/tL0Zwf94.html  :)  toma will get that into debian
* Hobbsee growls
<Hobbsee> let it be payday!!!!!
<Hobbsee> let me be paid NOW!!!!
* DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> Oh I probably shouldn't bring this up
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech!
<Hobbsee> bring what up?
<DaSkreech> http://bash.org/?368808
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: grr.
<DaSkreech> :-D
<Hobbsee> but true.
* Hobbsee hisses at DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> actually, that is a pretty funny typo - the first time around :P
<DaSkreech> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grrr#Sexual_arousal
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know :) I cracked up when I saw it
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* DaSkreech laughs. Sorry I don't know why but everytime I start typing in wikipedia that is the autocomplete URL
<DaSkreech> So it was on the top of my head :)
<Hobbsee> pft.
<Hobbsee> @lart DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> hmmm...must be disabled in here
<Hobbsee> probably a good thing
<DaSkreech> Wahts that?
<Hobbsee> dont worry
<DaSkreech> >_>
<Riddell> seaLne: removing the binary-indep: lines seems to fix it
<DaSkreech> Shouildn't payday be Friday?
<DaSkreech> Hi Riddell
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no, payday is tonight.
* DaSkreech works in a LInux Startup so payday iswhen we have money
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee works in a shop and scares people.
* Hobbsee also makes her manager hate her, but that's beside the point.
<Hobbsee> and it looks like the supermarket is going to go out of business.  yay?
<DaSkreech> Gather as much info on the POS as you can 
<toma> ola
<Riddell> Hobbsee: rsibreak uploaded
<Hobbsee> hey toma 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i have more info than i want - they run windows NT server.
<seaLne> Riddell: still does the same for me when i buid it, you were talking about the Depends: line in the binary section yeah?
<Hobbsee> and they often crash.
<DaSkreech> I know we had this convo already :)
<Riddell> seaLne: in debian/rules the binary-arch: rule
<DaSkreech> I'm interested in building a killer linux POS
<DaSkreech> There are three I've found so far
<Hobbsee> we did? my brain must be dying.
<seaLne> Riddell: ah
<toma> Hobbsee: ah, you changed rsibreak in ubuntu already?
<Hobbsee> toma: yeah
<Hobbsee> toma: although we could have synced it i guess.  oh well
<toma> Hobbsee: ok, i will do the same for debian and request a sync for the next version
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's got all of the kdelibs-bin stuff fixed, as far as i can see
<Hobbsee> toma: yeah, may as well, in edgy+1
* Hobbsee will deal with it then.
* Hobbsee will be a MOTU by then :)
<Riddell> we will sync it if Debian gets it updated at a time we can sync
<Riddell> Hobbsee: top job, well done
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)
<toma> Riddell: did you look at digikam/kscope
<toma> ?
<Riddell> toma: kscope uploaded
<Riddell> toma: digikam I need to look at what's not compiled yet on amd64
<Hobbsee> toma: kscope?
* allee prepares digikam 0.8.2 tonight
<Riddell> the buildds seems to be running slowly today though
* Hobbsee wonders what was wrong with that, but remembers something about it
<seaLne> Riddell: nope still not making any difference, removed binary-arch and its mention in binary
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dont tell me i've been giving them too much of a workout :P
<toma> allee: great, i'll do the kipi-plugins then
<Riddell> seaLne: hmm, it's broken for me again here
<allee> toma: good.  (there was something about flickr needs depends konqueror afair)
<toma> allee: ah, ok, suggests i presume?
<Riddell> toma: somebody updated digikamimageplugins to 0.8.1-2ubuntu1 so I guess we'll just see how that works
<toma> Riddell: grrr.
<Riddell> toma: flickr plugins will need to depend on konqueror
<jjesse> ok why can't i get the @SIG@ to work on the kubuntu/meeting page?
<jjesse> grumble grumble
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i never have been able to either.
<Riddell> it needs konqueror to authenticate
<jjesse> ah
* Hobbsee thinks it's a conspiracy.
* Hobbsee thinks it doesnt work, they just pretend it does.
<toma> Riddell: with a depend on libgamin
<Riddell> seaLne: it seems to be running all the dh_ stuff twice
<allee> toma: do you remember why rsibreak did depend on kdelibs-bin?
<toma> Riddell: that is because of libfam.la
<Hobbsee> allee: an icon thing in there
<Riddell> toma: tsk
<toma> Riddell: so that is wrong
<toma> allee: yes, the general icon in the settings
<toma> allee: i guess i should simply copy that icon in the tarball so we can lose that dep?
<seaLne> Riddell: hmm you're right weird
<toma> allee: friendlier for the gnomies as well
<allee> toma: depends where the icons is now.  If it's a 'usually' installed/needed.  Depends.  Otherwise copy it (in your next upstream release)
<allee> toma: as flickr depends on it I would say let kipi-plugin recommend it (as we do for other plugins already)
<Riddell> seaLne: where do you actually run make?
<Riddell> build-arch doesn't have it
<toma> allee: hmm.. two discussions are mixing up here
* allee needed time to check how we did in kipi-plugins usually ;)
<toma> (wow, a flying doctors replay, is that were i pay money for?)
<seaLne> Riddell: i thought one of the dh_ things did that but i'm guessing now thats a no?
<allee> Hobbsee: I thing you need an alioth account.  To get rid of save some pkg-kde-extras merging ;)
<toma> i agree
<Riddell> seaLne: in build-arch-stamp you should uncomment the make line
<Hobbsee> allee: argh!  i'm not even a MOTU yet!
<Riddell> seaLne: however I don't see why that would be causing the problem we're seeing
<seaLne> but would cause i slightly more serious problem :)
<allee> Hobbsee: no excuse. Me too. Nevertheless I've an alioth account ;)
* Hobbsee has never been able to get alioth to work.
<Hobbsee> allee: i'm sure i could find you plenty of excuses :P
<toma> allee: kipi plugins currently only depends on shlibs:depend, for flickr we would need konqueror there
<allee> Hobbsee: all you need is ssh and svn client ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: that's probably why i had a probelm then
* Hobbsee beds.
<Hobbsee> it's 2am.
<toma> nite Hobbsee
<allee> toma: add konqueror to recommends plus a changelog why it was added.  My brain needs this support info :(
<allee> Hobbsee: nite
<toma> allee: oki
<toma> allee: k3b is added as recommend, isn't that the same situation?
<seaLne> Riddell: uncomenting that make causes more errors, i'm pretty certain it was building it before as it did run gcc
* Hobbsee builds one last package before bed.
<Hobbsee> and the orig.tar.gz is huge - bet it'll want to upload it.
<allee> toma: yes, konqueror -> recommends
<toma> Riddell: do you agree?
<toma> ah, i was pretty much finished.
<DaSkreech> apt-get purge *
* Hobbsee tells nip2 to die.  she's going to bed.
<nixternal> nite Hobbsee
<Riddell> seaLne: it'll have been buliding from the "make install" run
<Riddell> toma: depends how well the flickr plugin handles not having konqueror installed
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah seen that now, it was -indep and -arch that was causing the second time running
<seaLne> Riddell: sorting it now
<toma> Riddell: iirc it asks to login to the flickr site and press ok when done.
<Riddell> toma: that's right, to approve the plugin
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Were you working on the reverse usplash for shutdown?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: all I do it make kdm call usplash
<DaSkreech> So I need to be asking #u-devel for why it was abandoned?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: what's the problem?
<DaSkreech> It's not a problem
<Riddell> the issue then
<DaSkreech> Just that through the dapper testing when you shut down teh usplash ran backwards from 100% to 0% and it was very cool
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure it still does
<DaSkreech> I was perturbed that they put it to run up on shutdown for the release
<DaSkreech> I see you shut down as often as I do :)
<DaSkreech> it runs up from 0% to 100% like on startup
<DaSkreech> in the testing phase it ran down. Much more expressive and nicer
<Riddell> look at the changelog, see if you can spot who made the change
<toma> Riddell: are you subscribed to kde-i18n-doc?
<Riddell> toma: yes
<Riddell> I just replied
<toma> Riddell: okidoki
<toma> !seen tonio
<ubotu> tonio is on IRC right now!
<toma> !seen tonio_
<ubotu> I last saw Tonio_ (n=tonio@tonio.planetemu.net) 1d 4h 7m 58s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<mornfall> Riddell: i think i'll relax the schedule and won't hunt for bounty this time -- i have lots of other stuff to do and guess i need a break...
<mornfall> Riddell: well, for now i keep 2.2 as a target before edgy freeze, i can even try to have a 2.3 in time, but 2.3 without commercial software or dist upgrade stuff (unless someone else is able to implement those)
<mornfall> it would be also of great help if someone could take care of launchpad bugs on adept, because i would be much happier to only deal with b.k.o
<mornfall> don't volunteer everyone at once :p
<kwwii> re
<DaSkreech> hi 
<kwwii> hi DaSkreech
* DaSkreech bows
<toma> raphink: twinkle is updated to 0.8 now, it took debian a bit longer because the new version contained the iLBC codec, which isn't DFSG or GPL compatible, so that had to be stripped.
<mornfall> --> pistacchio
<DaSkreech> Hi mornfall
<Riddell> mornfall: fair enough
<Riddell> mornfall: I may have to look at doing the commercial stuff, I think the powers at Canonical will expect it
<Riddell> mornfall: I can try and sort out the launchpad bugs
<raphink> toma_|_: nice
<mornfall> Riddell: i was more hoping someone less overloaded than you :-)
<mornfall> Riddell: you have lots of work already
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> toma_|_: raphink told me you were searching for me...
<Tonio_> I'm back in 10 minutes, time to take a shower and I'm ok
<mornfall> --> home
<mornfall> laters
<imbrandon> 
<DaSkreech> 
<Riddell> speak up
<DaSkreech> up
<mornfall> re
<mornfall> is there a way to put the kubuntu side of things for adept up for adoption?
<mornfall> anyone got tips on possibly interested people?
<mornfall> i want to keep good relationships with kubuntu and everything... i just need to offload some work
<DaSkreech> Maybe ask on forums or wiki?
<DaSkreech>  whats the kubuntu side of adept?
<Riddell> forums.. most amusing :)
<mornfall> r-right :-)
<mornfall> DaSkreech: launchpad, kubuntu-specific issues
<DaSkreech> Yeah there must be at least one person on the forums willing to do some work on it
<DaSkreech>  I'll wager his name is mornfall though
<jjesse> what is exactly involved in the kubuntu side of things? moving bugs filed in launchpad to bugs.kde.org/
<jjesse> ?
<DaSkreech> lol
<mornfall> jjesse: well, after they are sorted out and junk is filtered, that too :)
<jjesse> mornfall: i can attempt to filter  some of that junk oout
<mornfall> well, the idea is that i can unsubscribe from launchpad without losing useful data
<mornfall> keeping up with malone is a nuisance
<jjesse> sorry for the stupid question, but is it more then just receivng emails?
<mornfall> yeah, reading them, triaging the reports, responding, closing up junk
<mornfall> possibly trivial task for someone else, but burdensome and annoying for me
<mornfall> ah, and figuring when things are not actually adept bugs (at least for the more obvious cases)
<mornfall> the idea is that i can completely forget about all that... it would already be a big help
<mornfall> another part where someone could do lots of useful work would be testing development versions from time to time
<mornfall> since when one has to do all testing himself, well, not all that nice either
<Lure_> jjesse: will you have time to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes with your laptop (I am really interested as you have standby/hibernate/lock/battery keys)
<jjesse> Lure_: on schedule for tonight
<Lure_> jjesse: great - I will update the page with additional info how to collect stuff
<toma> Tonio_: received my mail?
<Tonio_> I didn't check my mails at this time
<Tonio_> let me look
* mornfall makes a sad face
<Tonio_> toma: great
<Tonio_> did you find the solution to the problem ?
<Lure_> Tonio_: you have Sony laptop, right?
<toma> Tonio_: the build system does not cope with srcdir != builddir 
<Tonio_> Lure_: yes
<toma> Tonio_: tried to fix the build system, but choose the easy way out later on
<Lure_> Tonio_: any special laptop keys? Can you add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes?
<Tonio_> toma: yes but where is that progress.h file ? ;)
<toma> Tonio_: that gets created automatically from progress.ui
<toma> Tonio_: that's how .ui files work
<Tonio_> ah ! I didn't knew this
<DaSkreech> mornfall: I'll thinka about it
<Tonio_> Lure_: I'm already in contact with sladen concerning this
<DaSkreech> mornfall: No commits yet though :)
<Tonio_> Lure_: there is a special trick to perform with the fs and fj series of vaio
<mornfall> well, sure, but it needs a commited person :-)
<mornfall> anyhow, the easy way
<mornfall> i drop all that stuff and someone picks up or it is left undone :-)
<mornfall> i will think about that... it's sort of nasty, but usually works
<Lure_> Tonio_: so you do not get xev/hal events yet?
<toma> Tonio_: they named the orig tarball *-2*, not sure what you do with that, but you might need to adjust the changelog to it
<Tonio_> we looked at this and he has the solution to add the keys to the laptop-buttons package
<Tonio_> Lure_: I do get them but installing a package
<Tonio_> he will extract the events from the code
<Tonio_> toma: yes I don't know what to do with it....
<Tonio_> toma: I will probably include the latest beta instead of latest stable version anyway
<Tonio_> so that's not an issue
<toma> Tonio_: send a message to upstream about that, they might be tempted to do it again 
<Tonio_> Lure_: there are no xev events but the keys work
<Tonio_> Lure_: this is due to sonypi kernel extension using a different output for keys
<Tonio_> and according to sladen there are about no chances that upstream will change this since he probably did this for a good reason
<Lure_> Tonio_: ok, then nothing to do about it
<Tonio_> toma: yes, but in a certain way, I don't know if they will change their tarball versioning "just for debian" ;
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Lure_: just wait for sladen to include the required things to the package and edgy will have sony hotkeys out of the box
<toma> Tonio_: true
<Tonio_> toma: many thanks for the explanation
<toma> Tonio_: np
<Tonio_> I will know how this works... hard to figure out if nobody explains it the first time :)
<toma> Tonio_: yeah, took me a couple of hours to figure out how debian builds the package, so i learned as well
<Tonio_> toma: hehe
<Lure_> Riddell: any idea where this regression might come out - bug 37341 - this is also causing problems on my desktop with Genius MM keyboard where XF86WWW is assigned to multiple keycodes, and then none of them works correctly :(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37341 in kubuntu-meta "XF86AudioRaiseVolume key/action not working in kde" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37341
<Riddell> Lure_: how do you know it's the duplicate entry that's causing problems?
<Lure_> Riddell: three users reporting it (I will now boot my desktop and confirm is possible)
<Riddell> Lure_: does the problem get solved if you remove one of the entries from the X mapping?
<Lure_> Riddell: that is what they reported it fixes the problem for them
<Lure_> Riddell: but having multiple keys (keycodes) having same keysym is valid config
<Lure_> Riddell: I suspect that KDE hotkey handler somewhere just picks up the first keycode and does the map instead of getting all keycodes
<Riddell> hmm, that's quite a pain, I'm not sure where to look for that
<Riddell> it's probably part of Qt
<Lure_> Riddell: since they claim it worked at least on 5.04, it may be Qt/KDE regression or xkb change (no duplicates in 5.04?)
<Lure_> I am concerned that this kind of issue may limit usefullness of our KubuntuLaptopButtons implementation...
<mornfall> goodnight folks
<Riddell> night mornfall 
* verwilst_ pets his macbook running kubuntu 6.06 :d
<Riddell> verwilst_: cool!
<Riddell> verwilst_: how's it done?
<verwilst_> sure is :d
<verwilst_> what do you mean?
<verwilst_> Riddell?
<Riddell> verwilst_: do you need top use that dual boot loader from Apple?
<verwilst_> well
<verwilst_> in mac os, you start bootcamp
<verwilst_> and repartition your windows partition
<Riddell> that's the one
<verwilst_> then you boot with the kubuntu cd
<verwilst_> and use the windows partition as ext3 or something :)
<verwilst_> pretty easy :)
<verwilst_> only my @ and # aren't working yet :(
<verwilst_> and backlight controls and stuffs
<verwilst_> the bottom is pretty hot though
<verwilst_> i can't keep my hand on it for a few seconds
<verwilst_> Riddell: knetworkmanager doesn't support wpa?
<Riddell> not yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm on universe apps actually...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have an issue with kio-locate....
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's up?
<Tonio_> Riddell: a strange issue that fails the build with scons......
<Tonio_> lots of people have seens this one on the net, but nobody seems to have the key :)
<Tonio_> but I will find....
<Tonio_> I still have my 30 universe apps to merge, and a few new apps to package, like kwlan, since it'll be a good replacement for wlassistant eventually....
<Tonio_> I also found better than knemo ;)
<allee> Tonio_: ^^ which is better?
<Lure_> verwilst_: knetworkmanager supports wpa, but not will all wifi drivers
<Tonio_> allee: let me show you
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=41938
<Tonio_> that would be very interesting to provide a kind of "real time initiation video for kubuntu" ;)
<Tonio_> users generally appreciate video "howtos" :)
<allee> Tonio_: that's cool, but I don't get the relation to knemo 
<Tonio_> there is no
<Tonio_> just wait for me to find out the link
<allee> 	1 ccd 600x600
<allee> 	64x 64 ccds insgesamt
<allee> 	kuerzerster job 30 sec bei 600x600
<allee> 	ein client arbeitet 20 x 600x600 pixels ab --> 10 min rechenzeit
<allee> 	jeder client liest 3 files
<allee> 		20 x 600x600 x 4 byte -> 29 MB
<allee> 		3 files -> 90 MB
<allee> 		bei 10 MB durchsatz 9 sec
<allee> 		30 sec processing       60 %
<allee> 		10 sec IO		20 %
<allee> 		10 sec setup/cleanup	20 %
<allee> 		==> 175 Tage CPU  ~ 1.5 x 175 = 260 reale Tage
<allee> 	Ein Bild verarbeiten heisst:
<allee> 		600x600x64x64x4  x 3 files =  16875 MB     / 200  ~ 85 MB pro node
<allee> 	In 10 min mussen 90MBx200 = 18000 MB uebertragen werden -> 30 MB
<verwilst_> Lure_: aaaah it works
<allee> 	Bei 10 MB thoughput -> 3 IO server + 1 spare
<verwilst_> i just seemed to try and connect to a wep AP :)
<verwilst_> you can't see wether it's wep or wpa in the interface :(
<allee> f*ck.  sorry!
* allee hides
<Riddell> allee: we forgive you
<Tonio_> Riddell, mornfall: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=24579
<Tonio_> any opinion ?
<Tonio_> quite nice in my opinion
<Riddell> is that a tree widget on the left hand side?
<Riddell> I'm not much of a fan of tree widgets with 10,000 items
<Tonio_> allee: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=16264
<Tonio_> this one's kool
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't you like amarok ?
<Riddell> amarok isn't a tree item
<Riddell> oh, the stuff on the left of amarok is
<Riddell> and I hate that :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah.... that's very clear in my opinion
<Tonio_> this frontend really ressembles to amarok's structure
<Riddell> this is why we don't have KControl in kubuntu
<Tonio_> well it depends on the application
<Tonio_> in that case, that sounds clear because of the tabs on the left (like amarok also)
* allee wish network monitor apple devels would work together
<Tonio_> well there is a little bunch of packages I have to do after I finish the universe merging of kde applications....
<Tonio_> hard month coming ::)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-11
<Tonio_> allee: the good point is that it autodetects the cards...
<Tonio_> no need to add them manually
<allee> Tonio_: that's really nice
<kwwii> howdy Tonio_, allee
<kwwii> evening
<allee> kwwii: hi
<kwwii> everyone
<Riddell> hi kwwii 
<kwwii> Riddell: just so you know, I have posted the ideas I made for kubuntu on the ubuntu-art list...asking for discussion, etc.
<Riddell> wow, brave
<ajmitch> heh
<kwwii> here is a current screenshot of my desktop with new colors, a new window decoration gradient, desktop background and icon set.  http://bootsplash.org/snapshot3.png (which, among others, I sent to the list)
<ajmitch> kwwii: anything new & revolutionary?
<Tonio_> hey kwwii
<Lure_> kwwii: brave colors... but the contract of new colors and K blue is a bit strange...
<Lure_> s/contract/contrast/ 
* Lure_ has to get some sleep soon ;-)
<kwwii> Lure_: yepp, you are right
<kwwii> Lure_: it would have to be different
<Riddell> like the purple
<Lure_> Riddell: what is your opinion about powersave discussions (powersave-devel, spec comment, your blog comment)?
<imbrandon> whoa  , nice kwwii , i like everthing but the min / max / close decorations them selfs ( i'm more a polyester kwin deco fan but thats personal pref ) all in all looks great
<Riddell> powersave is a big complex thing that needs to be scaled down into a simple HAL frontend.  I'm pretty sure it'll be easier to start fresh and just make a HAL frontend
<kwwii> imbrandon: yeah, the buttons suck and need to be replaced
<kwwii> I know, I made them :p
<imbrandon> kwwii, check out the polyester buttons they are simple and nice ( and i think might fit into the rest of that very nicely )
<imbrandon> but gj though
<Lure_> Riddell: somebody should respond (you or sebas) and explain your concerns
<kwwii> imbrandon: will do
* Lure_ likes kpowersave (not so much powersaved bloat) and thinks that hal + gui is not enough - we need daemon (like powersaved)
<Lure_> Riddell: I think some process needs to take care about suspend/resume when user is not logged in (= no gui) - this is the idea of powersaved
<Lure_> anyhow, I have to get some sleep now - good nite all!
<Riddell> I can't see much use for suspending without being logged in
<imbrandon> hrm if you take the time to log out its not much harder to suspend
<imbrandon> at the same time ;)
<Lure_> Riddell: if you run out of batteries if not logged on - it should at least graefully shutdown (or hibernate or whatever)
<Lure_> Riddell: but powersaved is just too bloated for just these purpose...
<Lure_> Riddell: and hal on the other hand does not do any policy/action...
<Riddell> I don't have a problem with having suspend when not logged in either of course
<Riddell> my main concern is that I don't think kpowersave will be ready for edgy, and also that it's user interface has three levels of tabs on one dialogue
<abattoir> Riddell: hello :) 
<Riddell> hi abattoir 
<abattoir> Riddell: It seems like Kamion has started working on oem-config frantically :P
<abattoir> Riddell: Initially, i'll create a Qt UI which is a clone of the GTK one...
<Riddell> abattoir: great!
<abattoir> once i get everything to work w/ the backend, i'll work on improving the UI...
<abattoir> Just finished the .ui file...
<Riddell> rocking
<abattoir> so only comboboxes now, instead of listviews...
<abattoir> for languages, timezones, keyboard layouts etc.
<abattoir> I'll also discuss w/ Kamion tomorrow about where he intends to take the GTK UI
<abattoir> just an update... ;) 
<Riddell> thanks, useful to be kept up to date :)
<abattoir> i should work on the wiki though :(
<abattoir> i've neglected it...
<abattoir> ok, thanks, i'll keep you posted :)
<imbrandon> moins omeow 
<omeow> Hello. :)
<kwwii> time for sleep
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<linuxmonkey> GIMP 2.2.12 Released ...lol now get cracking...lol
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: it's already fixed in 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1
<linuxmonkey> hehehe ok
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee sends Riddell to bed!
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon and Riddell :)(
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are you still doing up???
<Riddell> got to package koffice sometime :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe - which version now?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gotta fix kdebase, too :P
<Riddell> 1.5.2
<Hobbsee> oh nice, that's out now
<Riddell> what's up with kdebase?
<Riddell> it's not out yet no
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the screensaver thing - how it doesnt work.
<Hobbsee> hehe, right.  it's only unofficially out
<Hobbsee> what concerns me with that screensaver bug is that people are downloading a random file off the forums to fix it
<Riddell> yes, that is somewhat worrying
<Hobbsee> and that's going to bring more bug reports, due to fubar'd systems, due to installing random files
<Hobbsee> which is the reason i've been bugging about it :P
<imbrandon_> forums == bane of developers, blind leading the blind ;)
<omeow> Curious how that one slipped past "testing".
<Hobbsee> omeow: kde 3.5.3 wasnt well tested, iirc - we just checked for the basics.
<omeow> (I dunno if 3.5.3 actually received testing, as it's not really stable yet is it?)
<Hobbsee> omeow: it's stable, has been for ages
<Hobbsee> omeow: and it got tested yes.  a bit.
<Riddell> the 3.5.3 packages were 
<Riddell> the 3.5.3 packages were quickly made
<omeow> Oh ok. I thought 3.5.2 was stable.
<Hobbsee> heh, true
<Riddell> and I certainly didn't test the screensaver, I've not used a screensaver since about 1993
<Hobbsee> weird
<Hobbsee> i did, but with lock screen
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee & Riddell
<Riddell> nothing beat the flying toasters is why
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> oh lord, i stepped in on that conversation at the wrong time, because according to Riddell, "nothing beat the flying toasters"
<nixternal> ;)
<omeow> qt4 aren't added to the menu after i've installed them. =/
* Hobbsee throws a toaster at nixternal 
<omeow> +packages
<nixternal> lol
* omeow adds shortcuts himself.
<Hobbsee> omeow: --> malone.  which apps?
<imbrandon_> yea Riddell i noticed that too, the qt4 designer doesnt create a kmenu entry
<omeow> Everything that gets installed with qt4 designer.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: dad says he still doenst have the parcel yet, btw
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, ouch ok lemme check on it
<Hobbsee> 431 universe merges to go!  yay!
<Hobbsee> and dad's connection is very flaky.  yuck.
<imbrandon_> hrm Hobbsee says sceduled for delivery for today but dosent say if it has been delivered yet, so um i dunno i'll go down to the usps first thing when they open in the morning and try to get it streight, if nothing else i'll just ship them to .au ( just not overnight that would be alot of $$ )
<imbrandon_> but standard shipping is cheap
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: that would be highly horrifying, and probably pretty stupid :P
* Riddell wonders what's being shipped
<Hobbsee> Riddell: wifi card :)
<imbrandon_> Riddell, wifi card
<Hobbsee> Riddell: one that i dont have to use ndiswrapper for
<Riddell> nice
<Hobbsee> Riddell: imbrandon_ stole your computer, and its' being shipped :P
<imbrandon_> hahaha
<Hobbsee> actually, wouldnt be that much difference, seeing as i've got ssh access into it anyway
<Hobbsee> just a bit faster :P
<imbrandon_> Riddell, since i got my iBook and have a airport card in it i dident need my other atheros that dosent need ndiswrapper so i'm ssending ti to Hobbsee ;)_
<imbrandon_> hrm brb
<Hobbsee> hey wow - windows live messenger thing looks nice!
<Hobbsee> apart from the fact that it's built off windows messenger, which makes it terrible, but ignoring that fact, it actually looks pretty good
<Riddell> what is it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: new version of msn messenger, which they went and renamed
* Hobbsee was setting up mum on the study computer, so she could talk to dad.
<Hobbsee> and the study computer runs XP.  sometimes.  at other times, it just doesnt run.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Ubuntu - Let's you use the computer, not the other way around
<Hobbsee> although, it runs pretty nicely with kubuntu hoary live cd, as long as you dont run out of space on /tmp
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> nixternal: unless you're stupid enough to use a development release early on, yes :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i was working on the Ubuntu Poster Campaign earlier and we had some good ones
<Riddell> where?
<nixternal> Ubuntu - Linux for everyone   <- since aliens might get mad if we keep using Humans ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: -marketing
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you mean my fish can use linux now???  COOL!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> nixternal: they stole that off kubuntu.org
<nixternal> seems as if Canonical might be interested in a Poster Campaign and are interested in gathering slogans
<nixternal> stole what?
<Riddell> I knew I should have patented it
<Riddell> that slogan
<nixternal> lol...i said it being funny
<nixternal> hahaha
<Riddell> "Kubuntu is the GNU/Linux distribution for everyone."
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> hurry and grab it Riddell, it was me saying it being e.tarded...cuz people on earth believe there are 400million+ aliens here too
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<nixternal> hiya bddebian
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you've been watching too much dr who.
<nixternal> nasa tv ;)
* imbrandon_ loves dr who
<nixternal> Riddell: where is it posted at on Kubuntu.org?
<nixternal> because that is a hot one, and you have dibs ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: first paragraph, first page
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee, nixternal
<nixternal> gah..right smack dab in front of me
<imbrandon_> nixternal, big bold first paragraph
* nixternal point imbrandon to #kubuntu-timeout
<Riddell> nah, doctor who's on topic here.  I like it too :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> the definition of on topic varies :P
* Hobbsee had to learn to work the tv to watch dr who!
<Riddell> best episode ever just happened, cybermen and daleks and killing Rose, all good stuff
<Hobbsee> nooo!  rose cant die!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we must be a series behind you or something
<nixternal> rofl
<nixternal> Riddell just ruined it for ya
<Riddell> not really
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, after ruining dr who for me, would you like to upload something?
<nixternal> lol
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> actually, i could force bddebian to do it, cos this one's not in main
<bddebian> Nah, I quit
<Hobbsee> bddebian: no you dont.
<Riddell> I didn't give it away, it's a backwards episode where they entice you in by saying they're going to kill Rose
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah yes, one of those types of ones.  those movies always confused me as a kid :(
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's for uploading?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2673
<bddebian> Hobbsee: No I don't, I did :0)
* Hobbsee smacks bddebian.  you cant quit till sometime next week.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://merges.ubuntu.com/n/nip2/nip2_7.10.20.orig.tar.gz is the other link you want
<Hobbsee> *crosses fingers*
<Hobbsee> please let me have been paid
<Hobbsee> nooooo!!!
* Hobbsee wants to be paid now, not tonight!
<imbrandon_> Riddell, i just seen the last ep of season 1 the other day, the new season dosent start for a few here
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, tue == payday? heh i'll have to rember that ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon_: there's two special editions inbetween
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: tues night, yeah.  about 6pm, but i need the money now.
<Hobbsee> and it's only midday.
<imbrandon_> Riddell, really ? whoa, last i seen dr who transformed to another person
* imbrandon_ looks on torrentspy 
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> uknova.com is your friend
<imbrandon_> ahhh ;)
* Hobbsee looks
<Riddell> they have a limited signup though
<imbrandon_> got any invites ? hehe
* Hobbsee shakes her head.
* Hobbsee had better wait for that on tv :P
<Hobbsee> it'd take forever to download
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Why next week?
<Riddell> yyou just have to wait until someones membership expires
<Hobbsee> bddebian: i finally applied for MOTU.
<imbrandon_> it might be on torrentspy too, /me looks
<imbrandon_> Riddell, what is the name of the specials ?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Well I'll still vouch for you
<Hobbsee> bddebian: oh good
<Riddell> imbrandon_: children in need and the christmas invasion
<imbrandon_> cool thanks ;)
* Hobbsee just saw the christmas invasion.
* imbrandon_ kicks the scifi network in the US for not having them
<Hobbsee> so does that mean we're up to date?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, it not being christmas :)
<Riddell> you're a series behind
* Hobbsee frowns.
<Hobbsee> this means i should come visit and watch it or something.
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, torrentspy has them, i'm getting them now ;)
<imbrandon_> Riddell, so these are like in-between season 1 and 2 ?
* imbrandon_ cant beleave i dident know about them
<Riddell> ibetween series 27 and 28 yes
<imbrandon_> cool
* imbrandon_ hugs azureus
<imbrandon_> hrm Riddell you know of a place to get shell access to a compile farm for debian"ish" ( ubuntu ) systems like sf.net has, i would realy like to build my ppc debs etc alot faster than on my 800mhz lappy ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: find someone with a good ppc machine, and ask for ssh access?
<imbrandon_> ;)
<imbrandon_> heh
* Hobbsee wonders about tiber.
<Riddell> what are you building?
<Riddell> wait for personal package archives I guess
<imbrandon_> Riddell, i'm doing nightly builds for the konv team
<Riddell> nip2 uploaded Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
* Riddell sets koffice uploading and goes to bed
<imbrandon_> Riddell, http://www.buntudot.org/packages/pool-dapper/konversation/  <-- and i'm adding amd64 and ppc to it, i have all three arches but my ppc box is slow ;(
<imbrandon_> Riddell, gnight and thanks for the drwho info ;)
<bddebian> Gnight Riddell
<Hobbsee> night Riddell 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: it'd be cool if those nightly links could go up on kubuntu.org, i suspect
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: with big labels saying FOR TESTING ONLY!
<imbrandon_> yea they are linked on konversation.kde.org too ( with that big label )
<imbrandon_> hehe
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, infact the new nightlys are uploading now
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: nice
<Hobbsee> they probably fixed the bug i found :P
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, is your edgy partition working ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: havent got one at the moment
<imbrandon_> ahh ok
* seaLne wonders if red flag removed their downloads after a dot dotting or if they were always broken
<freeflying|away> seaLne: you are interested in Red Flag?
<seaLne> just to see what it was like
<freeflying|away> seaLne: so so
<freeflying|away> seaLne: just support chinese well, but still use kde-3.2 now
<verwilst> euh
<verwilst> anybody has the url for kopete packages plz? :)
<verwilst> 0.12
<verwilst> could it maybe be added to kubuntu.org or kopete.kde.org? ;)
<imbrandon_> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<imbrandon_> verwilst, this isnt the place for that next time ask in #kubuntu
<verwilst> yeah sorry, just found it :)
<verwilst> well, the request to add it to the site is correct here eh ;)
<imbrandon_> most likely but Ridd*ell is asleep and he is busy with edgy atm
<imbrandon_> but i'll forward the request for ya when he is alive
<imbrandon_> if you like
<verwilst> thanks :)
<verwilst> i'll catch him here otherwise too, no prob
<verwilst> man, macbooks rule :$
<imbrandon_> ;) /me likes his iBook
<verwilst> imbrandon_: just got my macbook yesterday :)
<verwilst> it's running kubuntu now ;)
<imbrandon_> ;)
<imbrandon_> verwilst, there are quite a few of us apple people in #kubuntu-offtopic
<imbrandon_> that run kubuntu ;)
<imbrandon_> 4 or 5 that i konw of personaly
<seaLne> Riddell: no general net access at LRL btw
<Hobbsee> hi again all
<Riddell> seaLne: yeah :(
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<Hobbsee> well, evening
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Riddell> hi mikix, how's the formatter?
<seaLne> try right clicking on the chevron menu links at the top of launcpad, anyone else getting the link followed rather than browser right click menu?
* Riddell tires
<Riddell> spooky
<seaLne> i think Bug #52585 should be wishlist
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52585 in kde-guidance "Cant configure samba sharing" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52585
<Riddell> seaLne: does it fix itself when you install samba?
<seaLne> yes
<Riddell> I'd say the bug should be changed to notifynig the user that samba needs to be installed then
<seaLne> strangely i couldn't find a bug for it as i'm sure its been discussed before
<Riddell> and reassigned to kcontrol
<Hobbsee> seaLne: you're very brave
* Hobbsee was goign to ignore those bugs.
<seaLne> yeah and it took a lot of effort to not be rude :)
<Hobbsee> and some of those bugs are dupes of kubuntu-meta and kdebase
<seaLne> and not even assigned to sensible packages
<Hobbsee> yep
<insanekane> Hobbsee: are you the author of the HOWTO mentioned in your quit message ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: no
<Hobbsee> i'm not
<insanekane> k
<Hobbsee> insanekane: why do you ask?
<insanekane> uh well ... i'll tell you later, when things materialize
<insanekane> i'm kind of superstituous about it
<Hobbsee> insanekane: writing documenation or something?
<Hobbsee> how so?
* Hobbsee is curious now.  pm me if you want.
<seaLne> Bug #52585 better now?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52585 in kcontrol "File Sharing dosen't prompt you to install samba which it requires" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52585
<Riddell> seaLne: perfect :)
<seaLne> the worse thing is that samba is required to configure nfs
<Riddell> now that's strange
* Hobbsee waves
* Hobbsee did not drive into a boulder by accident
<Riddell> phew
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it's very dark out there
<Hobbsee> and the thought did go thru my mind of "i wonder what it would be like to drive into one of these" but i decided not to try it out :P
<Hobbsee> oh gosh, this bug report is terrible.  52570
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where do bugs about unconfigured drives in fstab go?
<Hobbsee> ditto about non-working eject buttons?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 52570 should be kdelibs I'd say
<Riddell> could be HAL's fault too I suppose
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i thought the installer dealt with creating /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> not kubuntu specific stuff
<Riddell> it does
<jjesse> morning :)
<Riddell> so debian-installer for broken default fstab
<Riddell> kdelibs for not ejecting
<Riddell> hi jjesse 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah right, i'm just confusing myself, yeah.
<jjesse> so a Knot1 wiki page would be good, but lots of warnings that the system is VERY VERY unstable?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're not going to like this.
<Riddell> jjesse: yes please :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bug 43065
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43065 in kopete "kdesktop freezes often during RMB actions (dapper)" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43065
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we need to patch kdenetwork, 3.5.3 packages.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so that's now two great lots of metapackage that need recompiling.
<Hobbsee> and stick it in our kopete 0.12 packages, too, it looks like.  i'll poke someone else for that
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Riddell> fun
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's probably kinda important to fix that.
* Hobbsee shakes her head.  i think we need to train this bug writer.
<jjesse> slap him around Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> if it's a bug about unrar/unrar-nonfree, then it does *not* belong under kubuntu-meta!
<Hobbsee> jjesse: he's not on irc
<Hobbsee> he's actually filing bug reports, which is good at all though
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?  there's a message on kubuntu-devel that relates to you, and looks sane
<Riddell> Hobbsee: subject?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's the only one that's come thru in the past couple of weeks
* Hobbsee looks again
<Hobbsee> Better explanation of how to burn CD from ISO CD image
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> hmm, that help page doesn't mention kubuntu
<Riddell> jjesse, robotgeek: recon we could get some kubuntu content on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto ?
<jjesse> sure can
<jjesse> i'll sick nixternal
<jjesse> on it
<linuxmonkey> lol
<jjesse> he's always looking for stuff to do
<linuxmonkey> jjesse: we'll probably sick it on me
<linuxmonkey> lol
<jjesse> linuxmonkey: that's cool if you want to take care of it
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee wonders what just happened to that email
<Hobbsee> hope thunderbird didnt eat it.
<linuxmonkey> burning iso's...that be using the default app in kde right
<linuxmonkey> Riddell: that would be using k3b right?
<Riddell> linuxmonkey: yep
<linuxmonkey> i'll take care of that now
<linuxmonkey> :)
<omeow> I can write the burning iso howto for kubuntu. 
<linuxmonkey> im trhying to do more and more for kubuntu/ubuntu so i can apply for membership again later
<linuxmonkey> omeow: i got it, im bored
<omeow> Ok.
<Hobbsee> please tell me that we install the dep of k3b now, otherwise k3b is worthless.s
* omeow goes to his previous state of boredness.
<omeow> linuxmonkey: Can you code? :)
* Hobbsee points omeow to writing documentation too :P
<Hobbsee> that'll stop you being bored
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Hobbsee> patches start at 00 or 01?
<linuxmonkey> a bit not very much omeow, i havent done it in a while
<Hobbsee> it looks like we do, good.
<omeow> Tell you what, if you fix ark, i'll write the howto. =P
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Hobbsee> omeow: what's wrong with ark?
<omeow> I don't know where to start.
<Hobbsee> omeow: yeah, true.  well what's bugging you most about it?
<Hobbsee> apart from the fact that it crashes often.
<omeow> Well, ark is very old.
<omeow> But I'll find you some links.
<omeow> http://bugs.kde.org/votes.cgi?action=show_bug&bug_id=91556
<omeow> http://bugs.kde.org/votes.cgi?action=show_bug&bug_id=89238
<omeow> I made a mockup for the progress bar.
<Hobbsee> ah yes
* Hobbsee remembers seeing that yesterday
<Hobbsee> omeow: do you code at all, btw?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember asking before
<omeow> Another thing that bugs me is that if I select multiple files and one of the files finishes early, all processes stop. So you're left with one fully unzipped file and the rest partially unzipped.
<omeow> I don't code, but I'm trying to learn it.
<omeow> So far I've only made a few mockups in qtdesigner. 
<Hobbsee> ah right
* Hobbsee thinks ark upstream would be very happy to hear from you.
<Hobbsee> s/thinks/suspects
<omeow> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91158
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 91158 in general "unpacking multiple archives at the same time via context menu stops after first archive is extracted" [Normal,New]  
<omeow> someone should modify Ubugtu to support the links I posted above. :)
<omeow> Hobbsee: What's the ark upstream?
<Hobbsee> omeow: the people who actually write ark
<Hobbsee> upstream = kde, in this case
<omeow> people still code for ark? :)
<Hobbsee> hey cool! i patched this right!
<Hobbsee> omeow: probably.  if not, take it over :P
<omeow> But I'm not a coder.
<abattoir> well, another thing w/ ark that i have noticed is that it doesnt do passwords well... :(
<Hobbsee> omeow: what code are you trying to learn?
* Hobbsee has nothing to do with ark, really
<omeow> C++ and QT obviously.
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> ark might be fun to play around with ;P
<omeow> I doubt it.
* Hobbsee is only learning to code c++ too
<linuxmonkey> done...now im bored again..lol
<linuxmonkey> hehehe i love K3b auto checking the md5sum..lol
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: you're really looking for stuff to do?
<linuxmonkey> im gonna try to learn packaging tonnight
<linuxmonkey> but yeah
* Hobbsee considers looking at teaching linuxmonkey about the merge-o-matic
<linuxmonkey> hehehe
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: what are you running - i386?
<Hobbsee> and do you run kopete at all?
<linuxmonkey> 686 and i do have the latest kopete running
<linuxmonkey> i do have vmware too :)
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: nice, want to test this when it finishes building then?
<linuxmonkey> yeah you want a fresh environment?
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: not really
<linuxmonkey> ok
<Hobbsee> the crash is not forcable, so it's hard to test out a fix :P
<omeow> I'm not a coder, but something tells me that it might be best to rewrite ark from scratch.
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Hobbsee> omeow: ditto a lot of kde apps, i suspect
<omeow> Yeah, but how old is ark, really? 
<linuxmonkey> old
<Hobbsee> omeow: check ark.kde.org :P
<omeow> Didn't it come with KDE 2.0 or something?
<Hobbsee> omeow: actually, i think it got some fixes with kde 3.5.3
<abattoir> omeow: in pykde ;)
* Hobbsee vaguelly remembers reading something about that
<Hobbsee> abattoir: how's your SOC stuff going?
<abattoir> !seen pygi
<ubotu> I last saw pygi (n=pygi@83-131-241-166.adsl.net.t-com.hr) 1d 1m 10s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: going along well...
<omeow> Hobbsee: what kind of fixes? I'm using 3.5.3 and the program is still crap. =/
<Hobbsee> (argh!  i cleared my cache!  no more links!)
<Hobbsee> omeow: check the fix page
<Hobbsee> abattoir: cool :)
<omeow> (and ark.kde.org is a blank page)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: Kamion has started working on the backend... and i'm working on integrating the UI w/ it
<Hobbsee> omeow: ah, it was a guess
<Hobbsee> abattoir: nice :)
<omeow> Hobbsee: I see the fixes. None of my pet peeve ones are fixed though. ;)
* omeow goes and have a look to see what's happening on the svn.
<Hobbsee> omeow: where are the fixes?  i seem to have lost them
<omeow> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_2to3_5_3.php
<Hobbsee> ahhhh....that's it
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
* Hobbsee looks at the next lot of changes.
<Hobbsee> hey cool!  they've fixed some of our bugs!
<linuxmonkey> lol cool
<omeow> I hate this icon; http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/branches/KDE/3.5/kdeutils/ark/pics/cr32-action-ark_view.png?rev=438982
* linuxmonkey has to redo one of his chroots...lol
<omeow> hehe
<linuxmonkey> chroots come as second nature now...lol
<Hobbsee> omeow: oxygen icons in edgy, it looks like
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: why a chroot?
<Hobbsee> ie, why not a pbuilder?
<Hobbsee> and which chroot are you redoign?
<linuxmonkey> hehehe
<linuxmonkey> i was told to create chroots by imbrandon cause he was gonna teach me packaging but he never did
<Hobbsee> hehe - you think this is requested in enough bugs?
<Hobbsee> Make media:/ mount devices over HAL.  As requested in bug 50185.   As requested in bug 105482.   As requested in bug 108823.   As requested in bug 114854.   As requested in bug 120619.   As requested in bug 121833.   As requested in bug 127788.  See SVN commit 550578.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50185 in linux-source-2.6.15 "irda0 disappear after upgrade from 2.6.15-23" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50185
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b %Ubugtu!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> shoulda muted Ubugtu *before* i did that
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b %Ubugtu!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<linuxmonkey> brb
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: there is a packaging guide, and the debian maintainers guide.  both are quite good.
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: it's not like you can "teach" packaging per se
<insanekane> Hobbsee: welcome back
<Hobbsee> hi insanekane :)
<Hobbsee> insanekane: you're the one talking about the glyphs bug, arent you?
<insanekane> yep
* Hobbsee just read: KPF: "Fix the rendering of incorrect glyphs on some documents with Type 3 fonts."
* Hobbsee stomps Seveas 
<insanekane> Hobbsee: KPF ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: would that be a fix to your bug?
<Hobbsee> er, KPDF
<insanekane> Hobbsee: not at first sight ...
<Hobbsee> insanekane: ah okay
<insanekane> Hobbsee: ah no, if that is a KPDF bug ..
<verwilst> knetworkmanager isn't too stable right? :d
<insanekane> Hobbsee: my bug is most probably in ghostscript
<verwilst> when i try to connect to a wpa network, my whole desktop hangs
<Hobbsee> verwilst: heh...well....it's not *that* bad
<Hobbsee> verwilst: ouch?  that's not supposed to happen
<verwilst> :)
<Hobbsee> verwilst: does that happen for any other networks, or just that one?
<verwilst> let me try for another one
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
* linuxmonkey becomes Hobbsee's something something
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<linuxmonkey> wassup bddebian
* Hobbsee hugs bddebian 
* linuxmonkey hides
<bddebian> Hi linuxmonkey
<omeow> I 'm having trouble navigating launchpad. 
<Hobbsee> omeow: what were you looking for?
<omeow> I can only find recent specifications. Where can I find a list of all specifications?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<linuxmonkey> lol i got 95 karma .lol
<verwilst_> happened again
<verwilst_> 28%: configuring connection or device or something
<verwilst_> and everything hangs
<verwilst_> only my time keeps updating and i can move my mouse
<Hobbsee> verwilst_: what sort of wireless card is this, ie what chipset, and do you use ndiswrapper for it?
* Hobbsee wonders what she missed
<Riddell> nothing
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Hobbsee> say what? can someone else deny this?  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52634
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52634 in kdebase "User authentication for SMB and ftp does not work through dialogbox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
* Hobbsee notes that that works here.
<linuxmonkey> except the Hobbsee hot or not question that we asked Riddell
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> well, according to some of the customers at work last night...
<Hobbsee> so what did Riddell say, if you asked him that :P
<linuxmonkey> he said due to his role here that he had to stay unbias
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Hobbsee> hahahaha!
<linuxmonkey> just messing with ya Hobbsee
<verwilst_> Hobbsee: Atheros
<Hobbsee> verwilst_: hmmm okay
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: i knew you were - i just wanted to see how well you'd dig yourself out of your hole :P
<linuxmonkey> i dig quite well...lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> so i see
* Hobbsee is unpleasantly reminded of how long kopete takes to build.
<linuxmonkey> lol
<omeow> http://www.longhornblogs.com/robert/archive/2006/07/05/Windows_Vista_Bug_Analysis.aspx
<linuxmonkey> see how many they closed cause MS calls em Features...lol
<omeow> Maybe their testers don't know what a bug is.
<omeow> And closing is not resolving.
<Hobbsee> omeow: have you never seen how stupid some bugs are?
<omeow> All the time.
<linuxmonkey> i found a bug were an icon would show up 3 times in the control panel and was verified by alot of other testers and msg just closed it instead of marking it resolved when they fixed it
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: well, both work, the end result, ie, the bugs not shown in the buglist, is the same
<linuxmonkey> its called MS covering up their programmers work
<linuxmonkey> but anyways ennought about ms...hows that compile going Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: it's still going.  and a merge is still downloading.
<linuxmonkey> so whats this you wanted to teach me?
* linuxmonkey learns very fast..lol
* Hobbsee points linuxmonkey to have a readthru of http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html to get an idea of how things work
<Hobbsee> good - quick learners are useful :P
<linuxmonkey> lol ok cool
<linuxmonkey> ive read part of it before
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: read most/all of it - even if you dont understand it all, you'll get a fairly good idea
<Hobbsee> the syncs and merges stuff is what we're doing at the moment
<linuxmonkey> ok cool im gonna go take a shower real quick and ill read it front to back twice to make sure i know it
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: heh - like i say, you dont have to memorise all of it - just get the idea of what's happening
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, and ask about any bits you dont
<linuxmonkey> be right back in 10 minutes...lol omg cops are out side a house near by and the newscrews are there too
<Hobbsee> oh yeah...who were our doco people looking to help us out?
<Hobbsee> the java/restricted page needs work - it's not obvious enough that multiverse is needed, and it needs an explanation about how multiverse backports are not the same as multiveres
<Riddell> omeow: we don't need a new burning CD howto, just a kubuntu section in the existing one
<Riddell> Hobbsee: jjesse said nixternal 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<jjesse> yeah, i wasg oing to ask nixternal when he comes online :)
<linuxmonkey> Riddell: i added a section on the iso burning how-to as was requested
<jjesse> oh then we don't need nixternal
<omeow> Riddell: I know.
<Riddell> great, thanks linuxmonkey 
<jjesse> linuxmonkey: it looks great, nice job
* Hobbsee has that kopete deb ready
<Riddell> linuxmonkey: able to do that java/restricted changes Hobbsee was suggesting?
<linuxmonkey> omg police raided a house nearby and it was over drugs/stolen cars, prostitution
<Hobbsee> eek
<jjesse> hopefully none involved you :P
<Hobbsee> yeah
<linuxmonkey> nope
<linuxmonkey> but camera crews are on my front lawn
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: www.buntudot.org/~hobbsee/ should give you the link to the new kopete .deb for testing
<linuxmonkey> nope
<linuxmonkey> just see the buntu homepage
<verwilst> Hobbsee: did you code knetworkmanager?
<Hobbsee> verwilst: no
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/ sorry
<linuxmonkey> yeah i figured that out
<verwilst> too bad wlassistant doesn't support wpa
<Hobbsee> verwilst: you can run wpa manually thru wpa_ thingo
<Hobbsee> (argh, forgotten it's name)
<linuxmonkey> do i need to remove my kopete .12 before installing your deb
<Hobbsee> wpa_assistant
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: no
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: it'll install over the top
<linuxmonkey> k
<linuxmonkey> brb talking to my friend in afganistan
<linuxmonkey> ok
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: installing
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: works to my knowledge
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: okay, so it hasnt seemed to break anything major
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<linuxmonkey> nah i dont think it broke anything
* Hobbsee might ask for wider testing for that patch - i've already asked imbrandon, and it looked like they had more people on bugs.kde.org testing it
<linuxmonkey> what ya patch?
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: kopete auto away - kde fixed it, i just committed it to our packages
<linuxmonkey> adept lately been acting up, sticking at 99% then finishing after a bit
<Hobbsee> it'll have to go into kdenetwork packages eventually as well
<linuxmonkey> yeah
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm  looking for a sponsor for egoboo, and advising you of a patch that will need to go against the kopete 0.12 packages, which i think imbrandon can take my debdiff, then build the packages, unless you want to
<Hobbsee> (darn my slow upload speed!  it's PAINFUL!)
<Riddell> egboo on revu?
<Riddell> kopete seems to be stuck in NEW, can't do much to it until it gets through
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2675
<nixternal> mornin'
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, so it did get uploaded.  what's happening with that and kde 3.5.4 - do they distribute kopete 0.12?
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: KDE 3.5.4 will have the old kopete, so I'll disable it from our packages
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah right, okay
<Riddell> Hobbsee: uploaded egoboo
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
<linuxmonkey> lol
<linuxmonkey> brb got stuff to dom wont be long
<linuxmonkey> dom=do,
* Hobbsee wonders what on earth she was looking for.
<Hobbsee> oh yes
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Hobbsee> argh - it looks like they're turning down *a lot* of people applying for core-dev or MOTU.
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Riddell> Hobbsee: given you've done more kubuntu universe merges than anyone else I'd be very disapointed if they turned you down
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i have?
<Riddell> well can't be far off
<Hobbsee> Riddell: actually, i'd be second to you, i expect.  i'd win the kde universe challenge.
<Hobbsee> wow, that list grew!  https://launchpad.net/people/hobbsee/+packages
<bddebian> Nah, turn her down! :-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: only 29 for edgy so far.  not that many :P
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised i could find uploaders for that many
<bddebian> heh
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Hobbsee> and that's not counting all the syncs.
* Hobbsee thinks people know that if they dont do what she asks, she'll bug them till they give in.  or scream at them.
<Hobbsee> and 49 for dapper.  still not that many :P
* Hobbsee cheers at the search function in firefox.
* Hobbsee only had to count the semi slow way, instead fo the really slow way
<allee> Hobbsee for President!
<Hobbsee> allee: president?   of what???
<bddebian> Hmm scary:  https://launchpad.net/people/bddebian/+packages
<allee> Pick your favorite ;)  you are underrated as a plain MOTU
<Hobbsee> allee: of kubuntu?  that'd be cool.  i could boss everyone around, and coordinate everything.
* Hobbsee was eyeing off that community job thing a while ago, actually.
<Hobbsee> just as a pipe dream
<Hobbsee> if there were a kubuntu version of it, in a few years, when i'm not at uni.  
<Hobbsee> or if i could do it while studying?   hmm.
<Hobbsee> [/dream] 
* Riddell imagines Hobbsee as the next jdub
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how so?
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Riddell> him being the current community outreach person for Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i dont ever think i'd have hair like him though :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhhh...i'm more interested in coordinating kubuntu from the inside, as i think you might have noticed
<allee> pictures please
* Hobbsee really does try not to...but...but!
<Riddell> that Wolverine style might suit you
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<bddebian> ha
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm not sure that that would work too well - me being the community outreach person - i'm actually kinda shy with large groups of people i dotn know :P
<Hobbsee> allee: you want pictures of jdub?
<Hobbsee> someone posted one a while ago - it was so close
* Hobbsee didnt take the camera when she went and visited
<allee> Hobbsee: :(
<verwilst> when i put in an external HD with an ext3 partition, i get access denied when trying to write to it
<verwilst> pretty sucky :(
<Hobbsee> allee: maybe next time.
<verwilst> ( as normal user )
<allee> Hobbsee: Looking forward to it :)
<Hobbsee> allee: heh.  well, i'm going back there on the 28th, so maybe :P
<Hobbsee> if i dont get lost, and end up in bondi again (ouch!)
<Hobbsee> allee: only pictures i have are of another meetup we had  - http://wedontsleep.org/~steven/photos/hobbsee_ajmitch-030706/
<Hobbsee> allee: and no, i dotn have red eyes in real life, and no, they cant be posted outside this room, etc.
* Hobbsee needs to doctor those images.
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee:  lol so allee cant post em,.../me is thinking of buntudot :) lol j/k
<Hobbsee> heh
* linuxmonkey goes to hospital to see grand parents.bbiab
<allee> Hobbsee: and yes digikam fix your left eye perfectly and no the right is too red for the alghorightm ;)
<allee> Hobbsee: and thx
<Hobbsee> allee: hehe, thought so :P
<Hobbsee> and the fact that i look crosseyed in that shot :(
<Hobbsee> or maybe it was the shots on the other camera that i looked crosseyed.
<allee> Hobbsee: yeah. No this shot is fine
<allee> Hobbsee: what meeting was it?
<Hobbsee> allee: just meeting up with ubuntu type people while ajmitch was here
<Riddell> allee: do you always have to add your camera explicity in digikam?
<allee> Hobbsee: nice.  Maybe I should check how to invite German (k)ubuntu in bavaria to our meetings
<Hobbsee> hehe sounds like fun
<allee> Riddell: Yes in debian/kubuntu. But I diabled the media-feature for 0.8.2.  To many cornercases that do not work
* Hobbsee just got teased by them.
<allee> Riddell: 0.9 will be much more solid (0.9-beta1 tommorrow when I've time for it)
<allee> Hobbsee: ah, ajmitch is suddenly very sympathic :)
<Hobbsee> allee: huh?  how so?
<allee> Hobbsee: didn't he tease you?
<Hobbsee> allee: yeah.  and tickled my feet.  grumble grumble.
<linuxmonkey> hey is there a way to place a large order for cd's but have different ones like ubuntu/kubuntu in the same order 
* allee likes ajmitch
* Hobbsee does too.
* Hobbsee was just amused that they all got together to tease her.
<Riddell> linuxmonkey: just place two orders, they'll be put together
<linuxmonkey> kk
<Hobbsee> night all
<Hobbsee> somehow it's got to be 2.16am.
<Riddell> sleep well Hobbsee 
<linuxmonkey> night? its only 1:17pm here
<Hobbsee> Riddell: will do.
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: heh, you have a nice timezone.
<linuxmonkey> lol
* Hobbsee falls asleep on Riddell :P
* linuxmonkey tells Riddell to nudge Hobbsee off
* Riddell sits very still for the next 8 hours
<Hobbsee> haha
* linuxmonkey laughtsd
<linuxmonkey> id say something but it be against the CoC so I wont
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: you'd be very wise, but i'm kinda curious tohear what it is now.
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Hobbsee> allee: hehe!!!  now i get PURPLE EYES!!!!  AWESOME!!!
<Hobbsee> well, one purple eye!
* Hobbsee wanted purple fingers.  she got dark brown ones.  no fun.  purple eyes might be a good enough substitute though.
<Hobbsee> then the potassium permanganate wore off.  how sad :P
* linuxmonkey asks who the evil scientist is
<allee> Hobbsee: yeah, the right eye needs some love with gimp
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: not me - i dont do chem anymore.  and i only ever ordered around my lab partners to get the pracs done quicker :P
<linuxmonkey> chemistry is fun, especially when it goes BOOM!!!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<allee> Hobbsee: send me a picture of your fingers and I fix it too ;)
<Hobbsee> we never made stuff go boom :(
<Hobbsee> allee: heh, they're back to normal now
<linuxmonkey> i almost blew up our high schools chem lab..lol thank god i graduated..lol
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee was a good girl.  she never did any of that.
* Hobbsee hates lighting matches :P
* linuxmonkey was good student always wrote what was written on the board,
<Hobbsee> which is a bit odd, seeing as people get this weird idea that i'm a pyromaniac
<Hobbsee> (hey!  i only set the kitchen on fire once!)
* linuxmonkey wrote down the recipy for LSD before he knew what is was and then teacher erased it and said it was for lsd
<linuxmonkey> our chem teacher was a licenced pyro
<Hobbsee> hehe
<linuxmonkey> lol so ya.....he made his own c4 and stuff like that at home
<Hobbsee> someone at my uni was building a ball and stick molecule thingo of the main ingredient of pot - why not? :P
<linuxmonkey> lol
<linuxmonkey> didnt u say you were going to bed..lol
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i said i was going to bed, didnt i?
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: ima read up on that link u sent me and get back to ya when im done
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: okay.  did you see my doco request earlier too?
<linuxmonkey> about java?
<Hobbsee> the one about java/restricted making it explicit that you have to have mutliverse enabled first, and that multiveres backports != mutliverse
<linuxmonkey> yeah i'll do that, its writtent on my to-do board
<Hobbsee> *uses one hand as ice for the other wrist.  nice.
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: cool :)
* Hobbsee noted that it needed fixing a copule of months ago
* Hobbsee just forgot about it a bit
<linuxmonkey> lol
* seaLne thinks wtf after reading the last line of the comment on Bug 52634
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52634 in kdebase "User authentication for SMB and ftp does not work through dialogbox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52634
<allee> Riddel: saw your kipi-plugins status change.  FWIW: new 0.1.2 released and -1 uploaded to debian
<Riddell> allee: is it in the archives yet?
<allee> uhm, only check the build status ...
<slomo> hi, is anybody here interested in merging xine-lib 1.1.2? there's a bzr branch for it and in general the most work is needed for splitting it into xine-lib (libxine-main1 and -dev) and xine-extracodecs again
<Riddell> allee: any plans to update libkexif?
<allee> Riddell: no still in http://incoming.debian.org/
<allee> ^^ kipi-plugins
<Riddell> slomo: I guess I'll take it, where's the bzr branch?
<allee> Riddell: I've lost track what has to be done.  Too busy lately 
<slomo> Riddell: many thanks :) all branches are at http://siretart.tauware.de/xine.repo/ and on launchpad but if you need help with the branches better ask siretart
* allee is bored and has a look at libkipi
<Riddell> allee: libkipi is up to date, it's libkexif that has a new release
<allee> Riddell: oh, afair this include only a fix and kubuntu/debina pkgs has it.   checking ...
<slomo> Riddell: if you need help with the splitting feel free to ask me. i've done that for dapper
<allee> Riddell: I was right: 0.2.4-1 is identical to 0.2.3-2 from code side of view.  So it can be directly synced or stay with 0.2.3-2
<Riddell> allee: I'll not loose any sleep over it then :)
<allee> Riddell: heh ;)
<allee> grmbl.  new motherboard. after that eth0 ethernet was eth2. Rebooted now eth1 (wireless) and eth2 are exchanged and networkmanger refused to connect :(  Is there a file that keeps track of mac -> ethX mapping?
<uniq>  /etc/iftab
<uniq> should work.
<uniq> 'man iftab'
<allee> uniq: oh, 'old-fashioned' iftab still supported? not replaced by udev.  cute
<uniq> udev supports iftab as far as i can tell.
<uniq> i actually use it. and it works.
<allee> thx
<Tonio_> hey !
<uniq> you're welcome.
<uniq> hi tonio_.
<Tonio_> I'm a bit lost with those new commercial repos in canonical
<Tonio_> heard about the news ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: Opera is in them yes
<Tonio_> isn't that going to duplicate "restricted" branch ?
<Riddell> restricted can be copied
<Tonio_> opera is no more commercial than nvidia drivers
<Tonio_> the point is I don't understand why not simply had them in restricted....
<Riddell> because you have to agree to the licence for opera (and the other company's software that canonical is trying to get)
<Riddell> and because commercial can't be mirrored
<Tonio_> ah okay
<linuxmonkey> you go Riddell
<Tonio_> so technically java should go in the same repo ?
<uniq> does commercial inculde the opera ppc version yet? 
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can mirror java, their licence change allows for that
<uniq> i must say, opera is fast.
<Tonio_> ah ok the mirroring restriction is in the licence !
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> that's the good response, thanks
<Tonio_> linux extremists will get hill reading this, but that's a good news, it'll make people's life easier
<Tonio_> ho Riddell toma shown me a very nice hidden setting in konqueror ;)
<Tonio_> I will probably had it in edgy
<uniq> what hidden setting?
<Tonio_> it changes the tab icon to close button while hovering it
<Tonio_> that's something pissing me off sometimes with konq
<Riddell> hmm, that was very badly done when tabs were first added to konqueror
<Riddell> does it have a delay still?
<uniq> I don't linke things that change on hover. :] 
<Tonio_> unfortunately yes
<Riddell> I always found that very confusing
<Tonio_> but the delay is not more than half a second
<Tonio_> maybe that can be patched...
<Tonio_> I still have to patch kicker for the size, so I will have a look at all of this when universe merge is done...
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you be okay for kds inclusion if we can patch to avoid the delay ?
<uniq> tonio_: what is the setting? how to enable this? 
<Tonio_> uniq: in konquerorrc 
<Tonio_> [FMSettings] 
<Tonio_> HoverCloseButton=true
<uniq> thanks.
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, I'd have to try it and see, I've not had that option on for some years now :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we schedule a new kubuntu meeting to discuss the statement of merging, new aps it would be interesting to get in universe etc.... ?
<Tonio_> there are lots of things to be done and since most things in kde will not change since we may release with the same kde version, we should focus on this maybe...
<uniq> hmm.. at first glance the close button now is at the left side of the tab.. 
<Tonio_> uniq: yes it replaces the website's icon
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and a good news, I may have find a coder for oskar's gui :)
<uniq> firefox and opera got the close button on the right side of the tab.
<Tonio_> uniq: yes, because they are fixed buttons....
<Tonio_> uniq: there is an extension (very popular) that does the same than the konq setting
<Tonio_> and I must say neither firefox nore opera are kde apps...
<Tonio_> they have different usability, and having something different doesn't meen better
<Tonio_> I am not a fan o opera usability for example....
<Riddell> Tonio_: meeting is scheduled for next week
<Tonio_> Riddell: oups, I missed this.... shame on me
<Riddell> monday, 13:00UTC
<Tonio_> hard for me actually, since I'm living my job, appartment etc...
<Tonio_> argh !!!! I may not be there (working)
<Tonio_> why that early time ?
<allee> Tonio_: there are kubunteros on the other side of the world
<Tonio_> allee: true, but I am not, and since I'm a big egotist, I cannot accept this !!! ^^
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's an experiment to be nice to jjesse and hobbsee
<uniq> tonio_: does other tabbed KDE apps have this option or feature for their tabs? 
<Tonio_> okay, I will install an ssh tunnel and hope the firewall will not find the trick before the end of the meeting :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, and seriously, I approve
<Riddell> we probably won't repeat it for a while
<allee> phew
<Tonio_> Riddell: they generally wake up in the night to be there, so I wouldn't mind 30% of the meetings beeing during the day
<Tonio_> that's perfectly understabdable
<Tonio_> uniq: dunno
<Tonio_> but since most tabed aps don't have icons on them, probably not
<Tonio_> allee: are you a motu now ? I am not sure, and since I may have a few reviewto asks for next week....
<uniq> Atleast we should try to have the close button on the same side of the tab for  most apps. I would find it strange and confusing if not.
<Tonio_> uniq: hum....kopete and konversation optionnal close button is on the left by default afaik
<allee> Tonio_: no.  And I've had sadly almost no time for kubuntu/OS in the last weeks. 
<Tonio_> uniq: am I wrong (can be since I'm not using them)
<toma> uniq: that would mean moving the favicon to the right as well....
<Tonio_> toma: good point ;)
<toma> kscope does hover/close the same way by the way.
<toma> you need to patch that as well
<toma> i really dont see a need to do that
<Tonio_> toma: is there an easy way to reduce the delay ??? or do we have to patch kdebase
<toma> which delay?
<Tonio_> allee: okay.... will you try motu soon ? you really should now
<uniq> toma: or drop the setting by default :)
<Tonio_> toma: the close button  isn't immediately clickable
<Tonio_> you have to wait for just less than a second
<allee> Tonio_: compromise: I'll try as soon as you have an alioth account ;)
<toma> Tonio_: never noticed that to be honest
<Tonio_> allee: hahaha
<Tonio_> allee: I know it is not nice to say, but I may never get it
<Tonio_> probably because I (sadly) do not want to contribute to debian
<toma> allee: why dont we set alioth on the agenda for the next meeting. it really saves time when kde-extra's is maintained in one place
<Tonio_> I had bad experience with debian DDs and debian gurus in my life, although I know it is not the average
<toma> Tonio_: for kde-extra's i only have good experiences
<allee> Tonio_: I'm lazy.  I don't use debian anymore but adding to debian pkgs usually get it straight into kubuntu without merge whatever
<Tonio_> so my actual feeling is to contribute to ubuntu
<Tonio_> if debian is interested in my work, they can take it, ask for help to port it to debian or anything
<Tonio_> but they generally don't give a shit on ubuntu's work...
<Tonio_> I sent recently a bunch of patches to debian maintainers, I didn't even got an answer....
<allee> Tonio_: they accept all my patches! :)
<Tonio_> I may not have a lot of chance on that point...
<allee> Tonio_: oh, shame.  Which pkgs?
<Tonio_> allee: honnestly I don't remember.... 2 of my universe packages.... probably klibido and I'm not sure the other one
<Tonio_> and well, I prefer to get my patches upstream than in debian
<Tonio_> it is usefull for everyone
<Tonio_> so contributing, maintaing relationship with debian, upstreams etc....
<Tonio_> that make the work very heavy... I have to make shortcuts :)
<Tonio_> upstream generally accept patches, so they get in debian one day ;)
<Tonio_> it is almost the same except I'm doing the thing once and for all :)
<toma> Tonio_: i believe in maintanance in one spot. and for the alioth packages that is possible
<Tonio_> allee: I'm not certain of this, but with certain DDs, and @ubuntu.com email address means "I will not answer this"
<Tonio_> toma: yes, that would be nice, but I would have to force myself for this...
<toma> the change made to rsibreak yesterday in ubuntu means: me making the same change in debian and requesting a sync for the next version, which a motu has to approve and a archiver to actuallty sync. All could have preventing by making the initial change in alioth.
<Tonio_> I don't flame debian, but I'm not fine with their spirit sometimes
<allee> Tonio_: I have almos only experience with pkg-kde-extras.  And there the relation is very good.  Sponsored usually betwen 0-1 days  delay
<Tonio_> toma: we currently take most of what we can from debian
<Tonio_> if debian wants the work done on ubuntu, they can
<Tonio_> we had a knetworkmanager package way before debian for example
<Tonio_> did they took it ? no, they did it from scratch...
<Riddell> testers needed for   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-152/ dapper main
<toma> tonio, fine, then we need debian to sync from ubuntu. In any case, i dont want to do the same work twice.
<Tonio_> Riddell: no time for this today, but I will test soon
<Tonio_> toma: I agree on that point
<Tonio_> toma: don't get me wrong, my feeling is just because I had unfortunately bad experience on that point
<Tonio_> but I perfectly understand my arguments can sound stupid to those who are used to work that way with a good experience
<toma> and since allee and i do kde-extra's in debian we need to discuss this sooner or later
<uniq> riddell: ppc packages? 
<uniq> nevermind,  downloading.
<Tonio_> toma: the idea of a common base for debian folders is, I admit, the best
<Tonio_> but I'm not sure debian is ready to open the door to work together
<allee> Tonio_: right. If an DD is an idiot -> Ignore him/her.  If not, we'll working/corrdinating together saves time.
<Tonio_> so maybe bi-directionnal syncing is the most reasonable thing to do
<Tonio_> allee: that's true ;)
<Tonio_> allee: in one month I will be without any job for at least 6 month
<Tonio_> allee: I will have more time, maybe, to think about this
<toma> ah, i messed up with kscope and the kipi-plugins on one day?
<toma> gosh. time to get back to hacking for a while
<Tonio_> at the moment my time is limited, so I'm focussing on my second wife -> kubuntu
<allee> Tonio_: that's fair and appreciateed :)
<Tonio_> allee: but as long as I can, I use debian's work to avoid duplicate stuff, it would be stupid to do in another way, I agree
<toma> Riddell: did you fix kscope for me?
<allee> toma: btw. I've not see your  4 digikam* 0.8.2 tarballs on digikam-devel.  What blocks it?
<toma> allee: you writing a mail ? ;-)
<Tonio_> hum.... kmenu drives me nuts sometimes
<Tonio_> should we patch apt in a way to, while using kde, perform a kbuildsyscoca
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> how can I explain to someone that he has to reload kde to get the kmenu shortcuts in it ?
<allee> ah, oh.  I missed that (as usual in last time).  Well I've to run.  I ping you when I'm back (maybe) later
<toma> press ctrl-alt-backspace and try again
<Tonio_> toma: or maybe we can run a kbuidsyscoca every 5 minutes in the background I don't know
<Tonio_> but the actual result look very static....
<Tonio_> sometimes it works, sometimes not
<allee> Tonio_: dh_kde and postinst ;)
<allee> bbl
<Tonio_> allee: well, should we do that for every application ?
<Tonio_> that should be managed by the package manager in my view
<Tonio_> I don't know if gnome has the same issue
<Riddell> toma: nope
<toma> Riddell: ok, I'll make a new set
<linuxmonkey> Riddell:  was it you that was speaking to hobbsee about the java page?
<linuxmonkey> if it was I added a blurp on the top of the page with the Prerequisites
<toma> Riddell: kubuntu.omat.nl - docbooc2x dep added
<toma> why is amarok launched when i want to listen to a voicemail... grumble.
<toma> allee: ping
<Tonio_> toma: pfiuuuuu, k9copy gave me hard time, but it might get upload in a few minutes
<Tonio_> toma: thanks for the help once again
<toma> Tonio_: np
<Tonio_> I will not forget that trick soon ;)
<Tonio_> toma: but I just have a little question
<Tonio_> has the patch to go upstream ?
<Tonio_> it work while locally copmpiling...
<toma> no, no need. 
<Tonio_> so is it really a bug in the code or a pbuilder/debuild trick ?
<toma> they should fix compilation srcdir!=builddir in general
<Tonio_> okay, that was my feeling but I prefer someone to confirm
<toma> with this patch srcdir=builddir is broken
<Tonio_> toma: so I probably should send a comment to upstream
<toma> true
<Tonio_> will do
<toma> but please let them remove k9pot.pot or whatever from their makefile target. that is weird
<Tonio_> yes I patched this....
<Tonio_> I was just about to send the patch to upstream
<Tonio_> so I may also tell him to be carefull with srcdir and builddir
<Riddell> toma: thanks, uploaded
<toma> np
<Riddell> \sh_away: ktorrent failed on extracting the .po files, you'll need to rm -f that file 
<pygi> kwwii, :)
<kwwii> howdy pygi
<pygi> how is it going? :)
<kwwii> good
<kwwii> dude, this interface is pretty complicated
<pygi> kwwii, tell me about it ^_^
<kwwii> I will send you some first ideas probably tomorrow, and then I can try to explain to you what I did :p
<pygi> :p K, very nice :)
<toma> Riddell: is it easy to split a orig.tar to multiple language dpkgs?
<Riddell> toma: I don't follow
<Riddell> toma: what needs split?
<toma> i'm thinking of the doc packages of digikam
<toma> they are > 35mb 
<toma> i'm tempted to split them per language
<toma> but not sure of the consequences
<Riddell> toma: that wouldn't get past the ftpmasters
<Riddell> toma: splitting languages for each app into different packages would result in tens of thousands of more packages which would slow apt to a crawl
<Riddell> toma: you can split off a digikam-doc of course, but that doesn't really solve your problem
<Riddell> toma: what we need is some way to extract docs into language packs
<toma> Riddell: there is already a separate doc package
<Riddell> right
<toma> okido. I was just thinking about the poor users, downloading a lot of stuff unneeded
<Riddell> toma: yeah, that's why we have language packs.  I don't see any sensible short term solution and the correct long term solution is to have a language-pack-kde-docs
<Riddell> for each language
<toma> Riddell: ok, that langpack will also have extragear docs?
<Riddell> toma: yes
<Riddell> just like the current language pack has all the relevant .mo files
<toma> Riddell: ok, that can become pretty large as well
<toma> ah well, it will always be much
<toma> however we pack it
<Riddell> toma: it wouldn't be on the CD, you'd download the relevent one with language-selector or during install
<toma> ah, right
* toma mumles somehing about shortsighted translators
<Riddell> thanks for sticking up for me :)
<bddebian> heh
<toma> Riddell: hehe, just tried to bring another angle in the discussion, but that failed ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: are there any plans for beagle inclusion in ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<toma> Riddell: i recall similar reactions to linspires system couple of years back
<toma> Riddell: i think they would like such a system under kde's control
<Riddell> toma: having a web frontend to the kde translations would be interesting, but it wouldn't make rosetta redundant.  for that to happen there would need to be a global free software translation project that all software could use
* DaSkreech wanders over to #freespire
<toma> hmm, yes
<Lure> Tonio_: beagle/kerry is in universe, but is a big bloat - have used it for some time, but is disk and cpu hungry - I hope kat/kitten/stringi or tracker can replace it soon
<Tonio_> Lure: is the issue with beagle or kerry ?
<Lure> Tonio_: beagle/mono - kerry is just simple GUI
<Tonio_> I assume beagle, but maybe that's the kerry's usage of beagle that is not optimised....
<Lure> Tonio_: SuSE uses it by default in 10.1 and lots of users are complaining (but it get good review feedbacks)
<Tonio_> Lure: lots of users are simply complaining about latest suse :)
<Tonio_> knetworkmanager by default is causing lots of trouble too
<Tonio_> people that are testing distros should use it at least a month, because a simple 2 hours test doesn't reveal (except bugs) big concept issues
<Lure> Tonio_: exactly, this is why we should be careful even for edgy - I am not so much concerned about breaking something as it will be harder to switch later if we decide 
<Tonio_> Lure: we will be able to start discussing knetworkmanager only when it'll allow ip settings
<Tonio_> and that's not for tomorrow
<Tonio_> I'm following kwlan very closelly
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, I'm not very keen on having mono on the kubuntu CD though
<Tonio_> that's probably the default wireless manger for edgy if upstream continues the good improvements on it
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay it was just to know ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: feel free to package strigi.  seems jpatrick is being slow :)
<Tonio_> and btw, if we include such a tool, I think a pure kde app is better
<uniq> i've found beagle slow, atleast on my machine..
<Tonio_> since afaik, the beagle package still depends gtk libs
<Tonio_> unless it has (finally) been splitted
<Riddell> Tonio_: actually isn't there a 0.2 version of kerry out we should package?
<pygi> Riddell, poke, I wanna bug you again :)
<Riddell> pygi: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a beta
<Tonio_> depends on the stability....
<pygi> hi Riddell, you have a bit of time?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was looking at kbeaglebar which looks nice too :)
<erov> the search, tonio?
<Tonio_> erov: you mean ?
<erov> the desktop search bar, i read about it briefly.. trying to refresh my own mind
<Tonio_> Riddell: kbeaglebar is a kicker applet, which is a nice approach for this kind of tools
<Tonio_> erov: yes that's it
<Riddell> Tonio_: well we have kerry 0.1 packaged, we should update it to 0.2
<Riddell> pygi: a bit yes
<pygi> Riddell, it's regarding the KDE frontend to Smart thingy
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you fine with beta versions ?
<Tonio_> if yes, I'll do it...
<Tonio_> I'm just working on klamav.... it is not the easiest to merge....
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think kerry has a low enough number we can take whatever version is there
<Riddell> pygi: yes please
<pygi> Riddell, what's the priority of that? 
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, let's go then !
<Riddell> pygi: not high, but would be handy to have
<Tonio_> still 10 merges, and I'll attack the new packages....
<Riddell> Tonio_: you rock :)
<pygi> Riddell, ah, edgy+1 timeframe?
<Riddell> pygi: I've no plans to work on it
<Riddell> pygi: but python-qt4 is in the archive now so if someone else wants to start that would be cool
<pygi> well, I am just wondering ^_^ I thought there was plans to replace Adept with Smart-KDE
<pygi> Riddell, I am wrong obviously?
<Riddell> there's not been any such plan
<pygi> ok, so I am wrong as usual
<Riddell> there was an idea to start using smart in ubuntu, at which point we'd then look at how to use it in kubuntu
<Riddell> but it seems not to be ready for much use in ubuntu so no rush on our part
<pygi> Riddell, hm,ok, thanks for your time ^_^
<Riddell> s/start/smart/
<Riddell> or not
<pygi> :P
<seaLne> smart and apt can work at the same time afaik?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<Tonio_> seaLne: on the paper yes :)
<seaLne> heh
<pygi> smart doesnt play nicely with sources.list :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's theory, but I'd like to see if it doesn't really cause any issue
<DaSkreech> We are testing out smart?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: it is in project and will probably come in ubuntu one day
<Tonio_> but I don't think in edgy
<DaSkreech> ok 
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-12
<Riddell> congratulations nixternal 
<jpatrick> err, yeah I think I missed it... congrats nixternal
<Riddell> oh, hi jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> good night Riddell (as in greeting)
<Riddell> that would be buenes notches
<jpatrick> well you're half right
<jpatrick> it is the night
<Riddell> jpatrick: you're still down for a good 5 merges on merge-o-matic, are you going to get to those this week?
<jpatrick> I'll try
<jpatrick> I'll do them today
<Riddell> yay
<jpatrick> Riddell: will have to be extra careful, just got turned down by a girl, so whoa
<Riddell> :(
<jpatrick> I guess that ain't an excuse :)
<kwwii> quick, I need a name for the kubuntu theme
<kwwii> as of now, it is called O2, since that is the only way you find oxygen in nature
<kwwii> in the future, perhaps "Ozone"
<kwwii> Riddell: what do you think?
<Riddell> kwwii: ozone sounds cool to me
<Riddell> oxygen++
<Riddell> might have bad connotations I suppose, people might associate it with a hole in the layer
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> yeah, good point
<kwwii> I am trying to write an wiki page about the kubuntu artwork philosophy
<kwwii> s/an/a
<kwwii> something like: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Philosophy
<kwwii> kinda hard to do something unique after they made that
<kwwii> any ideas, anyone?
<Riddell> bridging kde 3 and kde 4
<kwwii> yeah, I know....that is kinda the problem
<Riddell> how do you embody Freedom in desktop artwork?
<kwwii> hehe
<Riddell> wow, reading on it does expand on that
<kwwii> well, it is very ambiguous, almost sounds like it comes from a text book
<kwwii> and how does one change that for another theme?
<kwwii> with that definition, you have the ubuntu theme and the fascist-asshole theme
<Riddell> :)
<kwwii> oh well, nobody ever said that artwork was easy :p
<kwwii> oh, wait, yes they have 
<kwwii> anyway
<kwwii> back to work
<Riddell> good morning asia :)
<freeflying> Riddell: morning
<kwwii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/KubuntuPhilosophy
<kwwii> that is what I have so far
<kwwii> 2 am here
<kwwii> about time for bed
<kwwii> any last comments for today?
<allee> kwwii: yeah! nite ;)
<kwwii> ;-)
<Riddell> seems like a copy of the ubuntu stuff
<Riddell> which is fine
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> there are important, subtle changes
<kwwii> at least, I hope there are
<kwwii> anyway
<kwwii> good enough for now, I guess
<Riddell> "no matter which desktop they use" nice
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> I was happy that the smiley came out in my browser
<kwwii> ok, time for sleep, be back tomorrow
<kwwii> bye
<bddebian> Hello
<nixternal> ty Riddell
<bddebian> nixternal: Did you get in?
<Riddell> almost
<bddebian> almost?
<imbrandon> moins Riddell and others awake ;)
<Hobbsee> morning all
<nixternal> almost..ya.lol...waiting for mako
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what's up?
<nixternal> same ol' same ol'
<nixternal> my neice and nephew finally left
<nixternal> im wore out
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe.  go to bed?
<nixternal> 8:30pm...way to early for me
<Hobbsee> heh
* nixternal pets his internet connection
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you use ICQ at all?  Kopete won't connect and tells me that the ICQ server thinks my client is to old.
<Riddell> nixternal: known bug, if you want to supply a debdiff against kopete for with this patch http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130630 both ICQ users would be very happy
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 130630 in general ""ICQ server thinks the client you are using is too old"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
* nixternal looks it over
<Hobbsee> nixternal: same
<Hobbsee> right, i'll do that  next
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
<Hobbsee> i might add that patch in with my current revision
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how do i actually get that patch?   do i go into the svn and grab it, or copy it off the webpage, and modify it?
<Riddell> you'd need to get it from websvn
<Riddell> or real svn
<nixternal> it is in svn
<nixternal> it seems it is to the oscartype.h file where the changes are
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any way of telling what revision it is?  
<Hobbsee> that's probably had a fair few revisions
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: my dear
* Hobbsee hisses
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: what?
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: check the java page and let me know what you think
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<linuxmonkey> i added the prerequisites section :)
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: nice :)
<linuxmonkey> well thats 1 thing i got done other than rush to the hospital
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm stuck.
<RadiantFire> stuck is bad :-(
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: i told you not to eat all thos jelly donnuts....that will teach ya.
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Is it a large patch?
* linuxmonkey is afk ,,,possibly for a few days,,,if thats the case nixternal will fill you in
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's up?
<Hobbsee> Riddell:  i see the patch from the bug, i've found where it is, but i cant find the revision where it was actually applied.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there some easy way to do that?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: no
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: heh.  i dont eat donuts anyway.
* Hobbsee was on the phone to dad, with him telling her that her package is lost somewhere.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: #561015:561016 
<Riddell> from the bug report
<bddebian> Hobbsee: So do it the old fashioned way :-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, i got that far, but how do you actually get that revision from svn?
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee:  can i pm ya for a sec
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there doesnt seem to be a "search for revision" button
<Riddell> Hobbsee: go to http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols/oscar/liboscar/oscartypes.h
<Riddell> click diff to previous on Revision 561016 
* Hobbsee couldnt find that revision
<nixternal> there is less then 10 lines of changes...changing the ICQ info to icqbasic and a few 0x0a4 type addressing
<Hobbsee> ah..
<Hobbsee> it seems like it works this way.  good.
<Hobbsee> found it :)  almost
<Hobbsee> GOT IT :D
<Hobbsee> okay, i'm going to have to build that when i get home - i dont have time now.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks for the hlep :)
<Riddell> no problem, now I can go to bed :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh...i was in the wrong branch anyway...
<Hobbsee> no *wonder* I couldnt find the revision!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, go for it :)
* Hobbsee contemplates what might be good for lunch
<Hobbsee> svn confuses me :(
<Hobbsee> it's getting better, but it's still confusing.
* Hobbsee considers setting an /ignore bluefoxicy.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: :-)
<RadiantFire> yay :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: either that, or slap the hell out of him sometime.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: You have my vote :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hehe.  i suspect that doing what i'd like to do might just violate the COC.
* nixternal agrees
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> but Hobbsee, it would still be pretty sweet to witness ;)
<bddebian> Well I probably violate it every day, so WTF :-)
<Hobbsee> although, throwing people out of the window was deemed to possibly be acceptable.  i'd have to bring it up with the CC to ask
<bddebian> Is he a dev/MOTU/anything?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: i hope not @ coc comment.  i dont think he's even a MOTU
* Hobbsee knows he's interested in kernels and security, but i've yet to see him actually do much
<Hobbsee> mind you, i dont know everything, and he may well have done stuff
<RadiantFire> i've decided I will do something useful tomorrow, since I'm actually off work for a change...
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: oh good! :)
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: what will you do?
* Hobbsee looks at the clock - uh oh!
<RadiantFire> remember how riddell told me to add a quit button to adept_batch like a week ago...
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: yep
<RadiantFire> i have 3 whole days off...
<Hobbsee> nice
<RadiantFire> 3 days off not having to deal with silly people and even sillier salesmen...
<RadiantFire> like the salesman that told some guy he needed the 64-bit OS to run on his intel core duo...
<RadiantFire> </rant>
<Hobbsee> hehe
<RadiantFire> and they didn't believe me cuz I'm just a cashier...
<bddebian> heh
<RadiantFire> I will laugh when the computer spews terminal error messages when he tries to boot
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hi bddebian :)
<Hobbsee> bye all - work time!
<DaSkreech> hi *takes breath*
<DaSkreech> hobbsee, imbrandon, nixternal, Riddell, mornfall
<imbrandon> ?
<nixternal> what
<DaSkreech> Drat Hobbsee left :)
<nixternal> ?
<imbrandon> oh Hi
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> hi
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i like that one DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> OK time to start planning my great format
<RadiantFire> format of what?
<DaSkreech> Dapper
<RadiantFire> oh
<RadiantFire> lol
<DaSkreech> I think i've screwed it up to a point where I'm going to have a Dev install and an actual install
<RadiantFire> thats fun
<DaSkreech> Half of the things that I install no uninstall a whole slew of other things
<RadiantFire> I need the "alternate" cd to install grub somewhere else than the mbr right?
<imbrandon> yea ( grumbles about #kubuntu and support )
<RadiantFire> lol
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> j/k
<RadiantFire> I am gonna make a tiny partition for edgy
<RadiantFire> and install its grub into that partition
<RadiantFire> and have fun testing
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> vmware ;)
<RadiantFire> or I could do that...
<RadiantFire> but chainloading grubs is fun :-)
<imbrandon> as broken as edgy is atm i would use vmware easy to backup / restore 
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> k
<RadiantFire> never used vmware, though I am familiar with qemu
<DaSkreech> How much churn is in edgy right now?
<bddebian> It's killed two of my machines on dist-upgrade so far :-)
* DaSkreech grins. Define Killed
<DaSkreech> Hard drives sent in a letter of resignation?
<bddebian> No, just choked
<bddebian> 1 won't load the hardware drivers so I have no eth0
<bddebian> The other has eth0 but I can't set a default route and can't even apt-get update by IP
<DaSkreech> So the network card sent in a resignation?
<bddebian> Aye :-)
<fabo> nobody look to revu before uploading a package ?
<crimsun> ?
<DaSkreech> Night all
<imbrandon> night
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, 
<imbrandon> fabo, ?
<fabo> i've done some month ago a pckage, uploaded to revu
<fabo> not reviewed. and yesterday, i saw duplicate work.
<crimsun> which packages?
<fabo> klibido
<fabo> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2269
<fabo> it's not important, but it's not an efficient work
<fabo> out of scope, but some package on revu can be removed as they are uploaded out of advocating scheme
<fabo> maybe ubuntu-motu is more appropriate ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<imbrandon> pongs
<imbrandon> err pong
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh
<imbrandon> brb afk one moment, ask away
<Hobbsee> you know, it occurs to me that our kopete 0.12 packages must not have tranlsations.
<\sh> moins
<Hobbsee> hey \sh!
<imbrandon> heya \sh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, hrm i never thought to check since i just use en_US
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: well, seeing as i'm not including a patch about .po files
<imbrandon> heh true
<imbrandon> does the one on ~riddell/kopete have a .po patch >
<imbrandon> or ALL the versions we're working on as of late not have it
* imbrandon pokes Hobbsee
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no, just the 0.12 versions of kopete, i expect
<imbrandon> hrm 
<imbrandon> that bites
<imbrandon> lol
<andred> hi all
<andred> are you guys aware of the kopete icq problem? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130630
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 130630 in general ""ICQ server thinks the client you are using is too old"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<andred> people are asking for kubuntu packages all the time :)
<Hobbsee> andred: yep
<Hobbsee> andred: trying to patch it now, actually
<Hobbsee> andred: this fix will be in the kopete 0.12 packages first, then we'll look at sticking it in the kdenetwork 3.5.3 ones
<andred> Hobbsee: ok, cool
<andred> thanks
<Hobbsee> andred: and it'd help if i put my password in properly.  grr.
<andred> hehe, indeed
* Hobbsee crosses her fingers
<Hobbsee> please work
<Hobbsee> grr.  and it didnt.
<allee> morning
<Hobbsee> hey allee!
<mornfall> hola
<allee> hey (allee tries to remember what he wanted to typ) Hobbsee (puh, I could remember, can't be that bad this morning)
<raphink> hi allee && mornfall
<allee> mornfall: hi
<Hobbsee> hehe
<allee> hey raphink morning
<raphink> :)
<mornfall> i'm somewhat chronically underslept
<Hobbsee> anyone good with patches here?
<raphink> Hobbsee: do you need to stop smoking?
<Hobbsee> raphink: no, kubuntu patches.
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: i want to apply http://rafb.net/paste/results/nTOP8I11.html to http://rafb.net/paste/results/MwN7vr33.html but it keeps failing on me
<Hobbsee> raphink: i dont think the line numbers are right, but dont know where it starts counting,e tc
<raphink> ah
<raphink> what does it say when you try to apply the patches manually?
<Hobbsee> not sure, didnt try that
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> do you know how to use patch?
<Hobbsee> i got the other patch to work, for some reason
<raphink> cd to the kdenetwork dir and run patch -p 2 < debian/patches/yourpatch.diff
<raphink> see what you get
<Hobbsee> Trying patch debian/patches/02_icq_version_too_old.diff at level 0...1...2...failure. is the errror i get when trying that way
<raphink> Hobbsee: did you try what I just said?
<Hobbsee> not yet, i'm doign that now
<raphink> ok
<raphink> you need to be in the kdenetwork directory
<Hobbsee> patching file kopete/protocols/oscar/liboscar/oscartypes.h
<Hobbsee> Hunk #1 FAILED at 234.
<Hobbsee> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file kopete/protocols/oscar/liboscar/oscartypes.h.rej
<raphink> heh
<raphink> there you get the error ;)
<Hobbsee> ah
<raphink> I'd say the easiest way in that case may be to rewrite the patch
<raphink> you just need to understand what it does
<raphink> and use cdbs-edit-patch to make a new one that does the same
<raphink> it would be longer to find out why the patch doesn't work
<raphink> most probably the line numbers do not match
<Hobbsee> raphink: http://rafb.net/paste/results/XxuUCZ82.html was what it came back with
<raphink> that's a very easy patch Hobbsee, you can make a new one from that easily
<raphink> you know how to read patches, right?
<Hobbsee> should do, yeah
<Hobbsee> add this line, take this line out, etc
<andred> Hobbsee: could it be that you are trying to patch kopete 0.12 with a patch for 0.11?
<Hobbsee> andred: shouldnt be - i thought i took this from kopete 0.12 3.5 directories...
* Hobbsee checks
<Hobbsee> andred: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols/oscar/liboscar/oscartypes.h?rev=561015&view=log is where it's from
<Hobbsee> no, wait
<Hobbsee> hi mdz_ 
<andred> Hobbsee: you should probably take it from branches/kopete/0.12
<mdz> hi
<andred> hi
<raphink> hi mdz & andred
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, mind emailing me what you package up for kopete when your done ?
* imbrandon is gone afk
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sure
<omeow> Hobbsee: Have you ever used ktorrent?
<Hobbsee> omeow: i patched it once. never used it - no point.
<omeow> Cool, perfect guinea pig then.
<omeow> Mind if I /query you a few questions?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> omeow: go for it
<robotgeek> Riddell: looks like it was added
<Riddell> robotgeek: what was?
<robotgeek> Riddell: the kubuntu burning steps. sorry, was a bit delayed
<Hobbsee> andred: you were right, by the way.
<andred> Hobbsee: ok. is the package finished already?
<Hobbsee> andred: no, i just started lookign at it again
<andred> alright
<Hobbsee> sigh.  i cant do this.
<Riddell> hugs to Hobbsee 
<Riddell> what's up?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, apart from the idiocy of taking kopete 0.11 patches and applying them to 0.12, i cant figure out how to patch this thing so it works.
<Hobbsee> it's cdbs, and using simple patch thingo, iirc.
<Riddell> have you got the 0.12 patch?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i do now
<Riddell> does it apply?
<Riddell> you may have to edit the headers of the patch to make it at -p1
<Hobbsee> and now i lost what i did with the patch.  grr.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/kopete/0.12/kopete/protocols/oscar/liboscar/oscartypes.h?rev=560990&r1=520033&r2=560990&makepatch=1&diff_format=h is what i'm trying to add, i dont know how to modify it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the first two lines are relative to svn, they need to be made relative to the kopete package so s,branches/kopete/0.12,kopete,
<Riddell> check if it applies with  patch -p1 < mypatch
<Riddell> if it does reverse it and put it in debian/patches
<Riddell> ah, there is no debian/patches, so you'll need to make that and add the simple-patch include line to debian/rules
<Hobbsee> i did get that much :)
<Hobbsee> i'm not totally stupid :P
<Hobbsee> even though i feel like it right now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, i need to do that from the source dir, or inside debian/patches?
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~/Desktop/kopete-3.5.3+kopete0.12.0$ patch -p1 < debian/patches/01_kopete_kdesktop_freeze.diff
<Hobbsee> patching file kopete/libkopete/kopeteaway.cpp
<Hobbsee> Hunk #1 FAILED at 198.
<Hobbsee> Hunk #2 FAILED at 326.
<Hobbsee> 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file kopete/libkopete/kopeteaway.cpp.rej
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  the second one patched.
<Riddell> that desktop freeze one must not be the right patch
<Riddell> where is it from?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/kopete/0.12/kopete/libkopete/kopeteaway.cpp?rev=549156&r1=535908&r2=549156&makepatch=1&diff_format=h
* Hobbsee has a slight suspicion
<Hobbsee> i wonder if that patch is already in there or something.
* Hobbsee regrabs the source.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that applies for me
* Hobbsee has another suspicion.
<Hobbsee> i applied that patch yesterday, and i'm now trying to reapply it.  idiot.
<Riddell> I'd start again with a fresh package source
<Hobbsee> just did
<Hobbsee> trying now
<Hobbsee> bingo
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> thanks for doing kopete :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does pbuilder automatically try to reverse patches, if they've been applied?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> you can do it by hand
<Riddell> or you can do  touch debian/stamp-patched; make -f debian/rules reverse-patches
<Hobbsee> right, so i can really only rebuild a package once
* Hobbsee thought that simple patch thingo did that.
<Riddell> oh it'll reverse them during debuild -S if they've all been successfully applied during building
<Riddell> or during pbuilding
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Riddell> but if you've applied them by hand you have to unapply them by hand too
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> and i unapply by hand how?
* Hobbsee applied them by building, then cancelled the build.
<Riddell> patch -p1 -R < debian/patches/foo
<Hobbsee> ah
<Riddell> or the command I gave above
<Hobbsee> yep, ok
<Hobbsee> hey cool!  it's actually working.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are you up to today?
<Riddell> kubuntu-launchpad-integration!
<Hobbsee> ooh fun!  what exactly does that entail?
<Riddell> adding some menu items to the help menu
<Riddell> which proving more difficult that it should
<Hobbsee> heh, great
<omeow> Hobbsee: Want to see my research results? :)
<Hobbsee> omeow: yep
<omeow> (DCC)
* Hobbsee looks
<omeow> It's just 15 people, but hopefully it's enough.
<Riddell> omeow: are you a ktorrent developer?
<omeow> No, just some lowly user.
<Hobbsee> omeow: haha - i got save totally wrong :P
<Tm_Konvi> phuoh
<Tm_Konvi> I'm back
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_Konvi 
<Riddell> hi Tm_Konvi 
* Hobbsee wonders if Tm_Konvi is Tm_T or something.
<Riddell> welcome back
<Tm_Konvi> same yes :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey you :)
<Tm_Konvi> noticed couple minutes ago that adsl has gone alive
<Tm_Konvi> sort of freaked me
<Hobbsee> Tm_Konvi: we've got nightly konvi builds, fyi
<Tm_Konvi> oh
<Hobbsee> if you're interested
<Tm_Konvi> hmm, I might be
<Hobbsee> Tm_Konvi: http://www.buntudot.org/2006/07/07/buntudotorg-repositories/
<Tm_Konvi> hum, how's business these days?
<Hobbsee> Tm_Konvi: fun, i'm applying for MOTU next week.
<Tm_Konvi> :)
<Tm_Konvi> weird to use keyboard for irc after so long mobile phone season
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_Konvi> heh, only 3 600 mails
<Hobbsee> *ouch*
<Hobbsee> send them to /dev/null
<Tm_Konvi> I bet my mailboxes just didn't take more
<Riddell> anyone running gnome?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: most of the people in #ubuntu-motu, yes
<Tm_Konvi> anyway, I think I come hang around after upgrades so see you hopefully soon :) ->
<Hobbsee> Tm_Konvi: okay
<hunger> Why wasn't qt4 updated to 4.1.4 while you were updating it anyway? Did too much in the packaging change.
<Riddell> hunger: good question.  I just synced with debian
<Hobbsee> and it built.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: stevenk's trying to grab you a picture
<Hobbsee> oh you *IDIOT*
* Hobbsee smashes her head against the table.
* Hobbsee mutters about moronic idiots.
* Hobbsee has an edgy deb now, not a dapper deb.
<hunger> Riddell: Oh, so I should go and blame debian:-)
<Riddell> hunger: you should offer to package 4.1.4 yourself :)
<hunger> Riddell: Yes, I know... but I suck at packaging and I have too little time to learn:-(
<Riddell> fair enough
<Riddell> I might have time for it today
<hunger> Riddell: no need to hurry.
<hunger> Riddell: qt4.1 is not really intersting anymore anyway now that you need 4.2 to build kde4.
* Hobbsee dies of shock.
<Riddell> hunger: I also need to fix qt4-x11-kdecopy
<Riddell> Hobbsee: good shock or bad shock?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good shock.  my wifi card is working with a later version of ndiswrapper.
<hunger> Riddell: Wow... that one will require some work to keep useful.
<hunger> Riddell: I would not want to do that...
<Riddell> hunger: it's a straight svn checkout with a debian directory, not too hard
<hunger> Riddell: Yeap, but it is a frequently changing svn checkout.
<hunger> Any idea why I need to /etc/init.d/powersaved restart once to get frequency scaling to work?
<Riddell> did anyone test koffice 1.5.2?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nope
<Hobbsee> not that i know of
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you ask anyone to?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: It's broken in edgy now
<Riddell> 19:32 < Riddell> testers needed for   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-152/ dapper main
<Riddell> freeflying|away: what's broken about it?
* Hobbsee likely wanst here.
<freeflying|away> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<freeflying|away> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<freeflying|away> that package should be filed.
<freeflying|away> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<freeflying|away> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<freeflying|away>   koffice: Depends: karbon (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>            Depends: kchart (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>            Depends: kexi (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>            Depends: kformula (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<nixternal> moins everyone
<freeflying|away>            Depends: kivio (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>            Depends: koshell (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>            Depends: kpresenter (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>            Depends: krita (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>            Depends: kspread (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>            Depends: kugar (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>            Depends: kword (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>            Depends: kthesaurus (>= 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2) but 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<freeflying|away> E: Broken packages
<freeflying|away> sorry for flood
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> freeflying|away: you're running edgy ok otherwise?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: ya
<Riddell> well that's not doing too bad :)
<freeflying|away> Riddell: would you mind upload scim-chewing for me?
<Riddell> freeflying|away: what happens if you try and install kword?
<Riddell> freeflying|away: sure, where do I get it?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: I'd mail you soon
<freeflying|away> Riddell: 
<freeflying|away>   kword: Depends: koffice-libs (>= 1:1.5.0) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>          Depends: kspread (>= 1:1.5.0) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>          Depends: kword-data (< 1:1.5.1) but 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<freeflying|away> Riddell: sent you the debdiff
<Riddell> freeflying|away: checking
* Hobbsee considers just installing edgy for the sake of it
<freeflying|away> Riddell: thanks
<seaLne> Hobbsee: edgy is fine for me on my work desktop
<seaLne> strangely i actually miss adept notifier thingy
<Riddell> there's no adept notifier?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<seaLne> depends on something
<freeflying|away> adept seems not avaliable in edgy now
<seaLne> ah actually its installable now
<Riddell> it was rebuilt yesterday
<seaLne> a few days ago adept was complaining about the version of lib-apt-something
<seaLne> ah ok
<seaLne> yeah seems fine now
<Riddell> but great to hear that edgy is generally working
<Hobbsee> as long as you dont want to use evolutoin or something :P
* Hobbsee wants to try out the new wpa_supplicant.
<Riddell> freeflying|away: why the change from pinyin to chewing for zh_TW and does that mean scim-pinyin needs changed too?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: whyever would you want to use that :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: to keep dad happy
<freeflying|away> Riddell: guys using zh_TW locales needn'd scim-pinyin
<Hobbsee> (yes, it's my router)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: your dad is your router? :] 
<freeflying|away> Riddell: and the conffile for im-switch of scim-pinyin need change too
<seaLne> Riddell: spoke to soon: www2.duffus.org/tmp/adept.png
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe
<seaLne> apt-get is happy enough
<Riddell> fun fun
<Riddell> freeflying|away: scim-chewing uploaded
<mornfall> seaLne: dpkg -l adept?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: I'd mail you scim-pinyin's soon
<seaLne> 2.1
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i own the router, but he owns the internet connectoin, and he throws a hissy fit with an unencrypted network, as then people might login and see all the files on the study computer.
<hunger> Wow, kubuntu-desktop is broken because of x-window-system-core only at the moment. Great work guys, yesterday there were dozends of missing packages!
<mornfall> Hobbsee: if the only protection of your systems on a wireless is encryption, good luck ;p
<Hobbsee> mornfall: well, i'ts an XP machine under a firewall, etc.  but dad's paranoid :P
<Hobbsee> my computer's safe enough - it's running kubuntu :P
<mornfall> my computer's safe -- famous last words :] 
<hunger> mornfall: She said safe *enough*:-)
<mornfall> same thing applies :)
<mornfall> so what now
<hunger> mornfall: My wireless is WEP protected only, but that is safe enough for me as there are several unencrypted networks in the area:-)
<mornfall> on that side of things, i am very safe, having no wireless at all :] 
<seaLne> hunger: and offer plausible deniability if something dodgy was downloaded :)
<mornfall> although there is ethernet wiring all over the place
<hunger> seaLne: I got a deniability router for that:-)
<mornfall> seaLne: unless your neighbours delight in wiretapping :)
<seaLne> heh
<mornfall> i suppose i'll just set up openvpn for a wireless if i ever get one
<hunger> seaLne: Unencrypted WLAN that is connected to my internet directly and with the same access to the rest of my network as the rest of the net.
<mornfall> and put it into the external zone on my firewall ;)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: heh, yeah.   nothing much of importance on here.
<hunger> Hobbsee: I usually hear that from people to lazy to do backups:-)
<mornfall> hmm, backups
<Hobbsee> hunger: hehe, true.  i only backup when i'm about to reformat my system.
<hunger> Hobbsee: ... before their HD crashes ...
<mornfall> my last backup is somewhat aged now
* hunger does nightly backups (when at home that is).
<mornfall> although most of the actual important data is mirrored out on the internet
<mornfall> like source code :)
<mornfall> hrm, 1.1G    txt/irclog
<Hobbsee> i'm getting asked to work on a couple of packages in main.  interesting.
<mornfall> well, you could adopt adept ;-))
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why by?  what packages?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why by?  do you mean who by?
<Hobbsee> see u-devel
<raphink> hunger: why only when at home?
<raphink> Hobbsee: at first I had read "see u-devil" and I was like "who is she talking to?"
<hunger> raphink: Because I tend to have really sucky connectivity when abroad:-(
<Hobbsee> raphink: hehe #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> Hobbsee: tell him you'll only do the merges if he puts a good word in for you at the tech board :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe!
<raphink> hunger: ?
<Hobbsee> or if i didnt have to do the meeting
<hunger> raphink: What were you refering to with: hunger: why only when at home?
<raphink> hunger: where you talking about backing a server/desktop or a laptop?
<hunger> raphink: No, backing up my laptop to my server.
<raphink> oooh ok
<raphink> :)
<hunger> raphink: The laptop is my only "real" computer...
<raphink> hehe
<hunger> raphink: servers and infrastructure do not count:-)
<raphink> yes I backup my mail to my server, too
<raphink> once in a while
<raphink> and I should backup more
<raphink> actually right now I only sync ~/Mail
<raphink> I've got a small script in my ~
<raphink> $ ./sync-mail to raphink.net
<raphink> :)
<raphink> which does what's it's supposed to do :)
<raphink> I have to buy a second HD for my server though :s
<Hobbsee> whee!  that was fun
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what was that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: modifying a package in main.
* Hobbsee has no clue what the hell it does though.
<Riddell> that's reassuring :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey now - i dont really have to understand what the application does to be able to modify and fix it, do i?
<mornfall> heh
<Hobbsee> right, dpkg works again
<Hobbsee> and the patch fixed the bug.  yay.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yo
<Riddell> hi \sh, going to fix ktorrent?
<nixternal> hiya \sh, Riddell, and Hobbsee, if i missed ya i apologize
<Hobbsee> ack, sorry
<Hobbsee> what did i miss?
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<nixternal> not a whole lot ;)
<Riddell> just my pong
<\sh> Riddell: need a rebuild I think
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, great.  well, i just tested, both my patches solve the issues they're supposed to.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how do you want my fix?  debdiff, and then you rebuild it on your machines, or should imbrandon build, and you copy?  my ftp access here is quite slow, so i try to avoid it if possible
<Riddell> Hobbsee: debdiff is nice
<Riddell> \sh: it needs the empty .po file rm -f
* imbrandon looks up *
<imbrandon> huh?
<\sh> checking
<\sh> only a couple of hours to product launch
<Riddell> \sh: what are you launching?
<\sh> Riddell: www.combots.com
<imbrandon> all on ubuntu ? ;)
<\sh> the master FAI server is running ubuntu dapper server
<imbrandon> nice ;)
<Riddell> hello fre1 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/L7BCxb85.html  thanks :)
* seaLne mutters about toadstool uploading synce-kde to revu when considering i had uploaded the same version of the package a month ago it was fairly obvious i was working on it
<DaSkreech> Morning all!!
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yeah, gotta love that. 
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee :)
<seaLne> revu uploads get ignored for months then someone else does it grrr
<Riddell> seaLne: you need to poke people to review stuff on revu
<seaLne> Riddell: at the time i did, i gave up after asking 4 or 5 times
<Riddell> really?  did I ignore it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you were probably crazily busy, or asleep, at the time.
<seaLne> i was just asking on #ubuntu-motu
<seaLne> probably
<Riddell> there's often not KDE people on #ubuntu-motu
<Hobbsee> most non-kde people wont upload kde sutff, either
<\sh> it shouldn't matter...
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes, it shouldnt, but...
<Hobbsee> \sh: then again, we've got you back now :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: well...this week it's really hard with time
<\sh> next week it will be better
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, fair enough
<nixternal> i know im not much help now, but i am picking up the packaging, so when edgy+1 comes around, I will be ready...i feel it is better to take the time and learn it, then try to jump in right now and mess stuff up
<mornfall> btw, i have unsubscribed from malone so if there are adept bugs, they will need to be forwarded to bugs.kde.org for me to notice...
<fre1> Riddell: hi, just watching :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do you have bug numbers for those patches?  good for the changelog
<Riddell> fre1: oh you'll get sucked in soon enough
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, upstream ones, i would, yeah
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that's what i said too - that i was going ot watch dapper, and wasnt going to do any developing in it, and start with edgy.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: and now look what's happened
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/43065
<nixternal> but you know what you are doing, so that helps ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43065 in kopete "kdesktop freezes often during RMB actions (dapper)" [Unknown,Fix released]  
<nixternal> i haven't done packaging of any sort for probably 6 to 8 years
<nixternal> and when i did, it was rpm cuz i was a SuSe guy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you gave me the link tothe other earlier this morning
<Riddell> mornfall: ok
<Hobbsee> night all, night Riddell 
<Hobbsee> 2.30am = bedtime
<Riddell> night Hobbsee, kopete is compiling fine, I'll upload in a bit
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Night
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yay :)  thanks
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech 
* Hobbsee wonders what her task for tomorrow is.
<\sh> Riddell: which empty po in ktorrent? in the .deb there is nothing
<\sh> ./translations/nb/messages/ktorrent.po
<\sh> grmpf
<Riddell> \sh: see the build log, pkgstriptranslations didn't like it
<Riddell> difficult one to test since generally only the buildds have it installed
<\sh> yeah...just found it ;)
<\sh> Riddell: buildd is just fetching the po files right? so I can remove then after the clean rule
<Riddell> \sh: yes
* Hobbsee wonders again what happens to  those kopete 0.12 packages w.r.t translations.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: toma was investigating that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good, okay
* Hobbsee wasnt aware of that
<\sh> ok...new server rollout :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> google nowhere claims to have copyright on google earth ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: you don't have to
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok :)
<toma> yoyo
<Riddell> toma: did you discover anything about kopete translations?
<toma> Riddell: hmm. that's long ago
<Riddell> but did anything come of it
<Riddell> or are they really not going to do translations
<toma> Riddell: no, they are not doing them
<Riddell> crazy
<toma> Riddell: yes. 
<toma> Riddell: i'll look at it again this evening 
<Riddell> it should go into /branches/stable/ and translations would sort themselves out
<toma> no, its not keg or playground
<toma> so it would require some additional hacking to scrtipy
<Riddell> good thing we have rosetta :)
<toma> lol
* apachelogger thinks lintian doesn't like opt a lot
<Riddell> apachelogger: debian policy doesn't use opt
<Riddell> it's for third party packages
* apachelogger wonders what for FHS exists
<apachelogger> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#OPTADDONAPPLICATIONSOFTWAREPACKAGES
<Riddell> debian-policy agrees with FHS
<Riddell> why are you using /opt?
<apachelogger> because google earth is static linked
<apachelogger> so it should go to opt
<apachelogger> unlike suse which just drops anything bigger 50mb in there
<Riddell> if you're packaging google earth you'll need a licence from them
<apachelogger> haven't cared about that yet - basically I just want to get a binary software packaged (XP) .. plus I hate google earth lying around in my home ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: so even if it is static software debian policy wants it to be in /usr?
<Riddell> nah, it can go into /opt
<apachelogger> ah, awesome :)
<Riddell> debian-policy isn't intended for proprietry stuff in that respect
<apachelogger> sounds meaningful 
<Riddell> I wonder how opera is packaged
<toma> Riddell: ok, the discussion on the i18n list resulted in unwilling developers to do something about it, after that the discussion went to k-c-d, they have requested to merge the branch back to trunk, which was not denied there. I'm not sure id that is merge is done yet. Will Stephenson was working on that. Maybe you can ping him when he is online, i seem to be out-of-sync online with him.
* apachelogger bets 50 bucks for opera to be put into /usr ;-)
<Riddell> toma: ok, thanks
<mornfall> debian-policy doesn't apply to proprietary stuff by definition -- since proprietary stuff is excluded from debian :)
<mornfall> although you can still try to meet other points of the policy
<mornfall> but:
<mornfall> fhs, i think, says that /opt is for site-installed software out of scope of package manager
<mornfall> the difference between /opt and /usr/local is only in how the software is organized
<mornfall> under /usr/local, it is traditional unix way
<mornfall> under /opt, it is directory-per-package
<apachelogger> mornfall: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#OPTADDONAPPLICATIONSOFTWAREPACKAGES
<apachelogger> has to be static linked as well
<Tonio_> yo
<Tonio_> little question
<Tonio_> if an app exists in debian, but misses in ubuntu
<Tonio_> can I pport the package and upload directly, or does it requires revuing ?
<mornfall> apachelogger: it probably changed since i last read it
<apachelogger> afaik it always has been that static stuff, though this would explain why suse keeps kde, gnome and moz in there
* apachelogger wonders who to bug for licensing issues
<apachelogger> Tonio_: have you already bugged anyone for a license to redistribute google earth?
<mornfall> i don't think it has to be static
<mornfall> in the linking sense
<mornfall> only in the /var vs /usr sense
<Tonio_> apachelogger: nope, but that would be a good idea
<mornfall> (so it must be possible that /opt is read-only and everything should work)
<Tonio_> having it in multiverse would be nice
<apachelogger> well
<Tonio_> the problem is the ap is crappy
<apachelogger> it is?
<Tonio_> it requires to be launched as root, and doesn't respect the standard folders
<apachelogger> Oo
<Tonio_> so the only way to install it is to put everything in /top
<Tonio_> top
<Tonio_> rahhhhhhh
<apachelogger> well
<Tonio_> opt
<apachelogger> I built a package - gonna test
<apachelogger> ..now ;-)
<imbrandon> gnight all , bed time for imbrandon
<apachelogger> imbrandon: knite
<bddebian> Heya
<toma> Riddell: are the rosetta developers able /willing to make changes when they are reasonable?
<Riddell> toma: should do yes
<toma> Riddell: is it an idea to start a wiki page on kde.org and try to shape it with the translators  to a final document to the rosetta devels?
<Riddell> toma: good idea yes
<apachelogger> god I'm so unbelivable good :P
<apachelogger> Tonio_: got a working package
<Riddell> seaLne: synce-kde uploaded
<toma> Riddell: ok, will set it up in the weekend. let them cool down for a couple of days...
<DaSkreech> Nap away imbrandon
<Riddell> imbrandon: I approved apt-mirror
<Tonio_> apachelogger: for googleearth ?
<apachelogger> yep
<Tonio_> cool :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: nice thanks, i'll get the 2nd approval after i wake, thanks alot ;)
<jjesse> ooo a nap sounds really good :)
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon has been awake 20hrs
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> seaLne: kmobiletools failed to compile on my amd64, not sure why
<toma> allee: did you mail digikam-devel?
<allee> toma: yes. You're nolonger subscribed?
<toma> allee: no and archive is broken
<allee> toma: Oliver found that german doc translation are not included
<allee> toma: i18n fun not only with kipi-plugins
<allee> +:)
<toma> allee: digikam or plugins?
<allee> allee: both
<DaSkreech> whats' the apt option to list what's installed?
<DaSkreech> apt-cache --get-selections?
<allee> dpkg -l | grep ^i   # or dpkg --get-selections
<DaSkreech> dpkg.. dun
<DaSkreech> Duh
<Riddell> seaLne: I've advocated afflib, but see comment http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2687
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> what's the difference between suggests and recommends?
<Riddell> seaLne: seem comments on libewf http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2672
<Riddell> apachelogger: recommends is stronger
<apachelogger> k, thx
<Riddell> apachelogger: see debian-policy, but recommends is for stuff you'd expect to have installed but isn't 100% necessary
<toma> allee: svnroot    = "#{svnbase}/trunk"
<apachelogger> I should do a google shortcut for in policy search ;-)
<allee> toma: typo?  At least german docs were updated in stable branch
<toma> allee: the release script pulls it from trunk
<toma> allee: so throw that tarball in the chredder
<allee> toma: maybe #digikam is right channel?
<toma> allee: hmm. ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about recommends, I would like your idea
<Tonio_> Riddell: with adept for example, except for very acknoledged people, it is not very easy to find out there are recommendations on the package
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't it be nice to have a graphical prompt like "the package xxx is recommanded when installing yyy, do you want to lso install it ?"
<Tonio_> that would be pretty nice I think...
<uniq> .. and a option to turn it off :)
<Tonio_> uniq: of course ;)
<uniq> it's a good idea.
<Tonio_> but for the average people, which is the average kubuntu user, that could be interesting
<Tonio_> mornfall: any opinion on this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: there was some discussion about recommends in Paris, mornfall will know more
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, so we maybe can discuss this with him during the meeting
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the merges, can I as motu upload a debian package that doesn't exist in ubuntu without going to revu ?
<Riddell> if he's at the meeting
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course ;)
<Tonio_> I went on kde-apps today and I took a list of.... 45 packages to merge, update of create.... hard time in perspective ;)
<jjesse> which meeting?
<Tonio_> jjesse: next week's
<jjesse> kubuntu?
* jjesse has way to many meetings to attend
<Riddell> how the heck do I use my ipod with amarok 1.4.1?
<apachelogger> plug it in - follow the dialogs ;-)
<Riddell> what dialogues?
* apachelogger notes: not good
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is a vfat one?
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> settings -> configure -> media devices
<apachelogger> if it isn't listed click autodetect
<Riddell> I still have to mount it manually?
<apachelogger> not if your hal is working properly
<apachelogger> it's using KDE mount thingy in that case
<Riddell> doesn't seem to
<apachelogger> hm, might be a problem with HAL as I haven't seen a "why-the-hell-isnt-it-mounting" request for a while :S
<Riddell> media:/ i working fine
<apachelogger> ok, then something is kinda not working properly
<apachelogger> Riddell: you should talk to aumuell - he's the ipod guy
<apachelogger> Riddell: he got some extra time right now, so please join #amarok
<pygi> apachelogger, is sebr there?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> kind like 3 or 4 am for him I think
<pygi> ah,oki
<pygi> I've been hunting him for a long time :P
<apachelogger> you should mail him, or stay up very long ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ipod ioslave should be shipped by default :)
<Tonio_> because amarok and ipod has a long history of working -> not working -> working etc.....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: he's sleeping now :P
<Tonio_> it works very nicelly, and you can play the files in amarok of kaffeine with ipod:/ urls
<apachelogger> actually the code of ipod kioslave is very limited
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's not an issue, the package for ipod ioslave is on my list and I was thinking about asking for default shipping ;)
<Tonio_> that can wait a bit
<apachelogger> only supporting some versions of ipod with specific firmware versions
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it allows read/write
<pygi> apachelogger, eh :)
<Tonio_> that not big, but that's enought for an ioslave
<Tonio_> I don't need more :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum.... comments seems to prove it has been recently improved on that point
* Tonio_ going to lunch, back in 30 minutes
<apachelogger> well, as Amarok 1.4 is using lib->G<-pod, it just can't work properly :P
<uniq> tonio_: i'm working on packaging ipodslave 0.8-pre1, don't know if that should be included as it's a -pre, but i'm still doing it.
<Tonio_> uniq: I would say do it :)
<Tonio_> uniq: it is not a *major* app, so we can take the risk
<uniq> it's major for the ones who need it.
<uniq> I'm not a risk taker. :)
<uniq> And I don't have a Ipod anymore, as it tasted sea water some months ago.
<apacheLAGger> Tonio_: you'll care about a license for google earth redistribution?
<Tonio_> apacheLAGger: we must have one ;)
<apacheLAGger> you're responsible for get one :P
* seaLne gets home and notices lots of yellow :)
<seaLne> Riddell: i'd thought about afflib-dev but wasn't sure how to do it
<seaLne> Riddell: which header files for libewf?
<pygi> kwwii, poke:)
<kwwii> hey man
<kwwii> I was just working on your stuff
<pygi> kwwii, o really nice :)
<pygi> I just wanted to ask you for shoots ^_^
<kwwii> here is a question for you:
<kwwii> I am defining everything in the toolbar
<kwwii> so, what it important...I have Update, Info, Log, Diff,, and Commit
<kwwii> each of those will be a button which can be pulled down to do the action on "selected" or "all in same dir", etc.
<kwwii> I am starting with one view of a current repo
<kwwii> and including an "add view" button
<pygi> kwwii, "Update" should be "Pull"
<kwwii> hrm, guess I meant "update status"
<pygi> and if the toolbar wont look too crowded, then "Push" as well
<kwwii> but that is a good button to have :p
<kwwii> I like the idea of pull and push
<kwwii> I have icons in mind for all of this
<kwwii> but until now, I have been playing around with qtdesigner
<kwwii> trying to get a feeling for interface first
<kwwii> then I will remove the text I have now for icons in the toolbar
<kwwii> I'll send you a screenshot in a bit
<kwwii> how long will you be up for?
<pygi> I don't know ^_^
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> well, if you fall asleep, I'll send you an email :-)
<pygi> I'll be here until I drop on the keyboard :P
<pygi> oki ^_^
<pygi> just poke first =P
<kwwii> I guess, we need a "status local" and a "status upstream" ?
<kwwii> me biggest problem is that I have never used bzr
<kwwii> I know cvs and svn
<kwwii> but this is something a bit different
<kwwii>  :-)
<kwwii> I know the concepts, but not the implementation
<pygi> what would you like to put in "status local" and what in "status upstream"?
<kwwii> well, you would see, graphically (not sure how) whether things have been changed locally (probably by changing the color of the file name) and whether they have been changed upstream
<pygi> hm, that's "diff", but right, that's a good idea ^_^
<kwwii> well, diff is for the developer (and I included that as a button too)
<nixternal> hiya kwwii
<kwwii> one question: is there a commit command for local files as well?
<pygi> kwwii, yup
<pygi> commit is for local files
<pygi> push "pushes" files to repository
<kwwii> ie, I have a repo from somewhere (a branch, as I understand it) and I have to use "commit" to add those files to my local repo....adding them to the upstream repo is a "push"
<kwwii> yeah, gotcha
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-13
<pygi> kwwii, you still alive? :P
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> just about to send you an emai
<pygi> oki, thanks kwwii :)
<kwwii> erm, my wavelan has left me
<kwwii> and with that, it is time for bed
<kwwii> see you tomorrow
<imbrandon>  m,oOOoooo.    mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMM"""""""
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Hobbsee> cool, i see kopete got uploaded :)
* crimsun throws http://rafb.net/paste/results/vOo8HI63.txt at someone =)
* Hobbsee gets hit with it, and feels suitably like an idiot.  thanks crimsun 
<crimsun> np at all.
<Hobbsee> heh
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Now you know how I feel 24/7 :-)
* Hobbsee hugs bddebian 
<Hobbsee> but you dont do idiotic things like that all the time.
* Hobbsee couldnt even work out a simple patch last night.
<bddebian> Bah
<Hobbsee> bddebian: are you still touching your updated merges, or are they being done by someone else now?
<bddebian> I haven't touched the updated ones no.  imview and hydrogen should be straight syncs now
<Hobbsee> bddebian: okay
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yeah, hydrogen's a sync.  you're not touching any of these packages anymore, right?
<bddebian> Nope
<bddebian> Not until I get my first merges done anyway :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: you still going to approve syncs?
<Hobbsee> yeah, you'd better do them
<bddebian> I'd better do what?
<Hobbsee> you'd better get your first merges done, if you had them sitting on your hard drive
<bddebian> Oh, I have nothing sitting on my hard drive :-)
<Hobbsee> oh dear...then where are they?
<bddebian> Well some of them can't be done yet
<Hobbsee> true
<bddebian> stupid hamlib :-)
<Hobbsee> ah, yes...so that's still dead.  excellent
<bddebian> Are you looking for something to do? :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: i'm building your hydrogen and about to hit yes to the sync, why do you ask?
<Hobbsee> and doing a lot of updates
<bddebian> Because you keep asking me about my packages :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: well, yeah, i'm otherwise sitting here adn doing nothing, and looking at the merges list.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Grab xcircuit.  I think it should be a sync now
<Hobbsee> and because i know you're quitting, and wondering what's going to happen to the ones that are assigned to you.
<bddebian> Oh poo, you can't get rid of me that easily :-)
<bddebian> I was just whining
<Hobbsee> bddebian: so you're not quiting?  oh good!
* Hobbsee gets yelled at re breakfast
<Hobbsee> back soon
* Hobbsee hugs bddebian 
<bddebian> :-)
<Hobbsee> and back :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: want to approve https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hydrogen/+bug/52828 please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52828 in hydrogen "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync hydrogen 0.9.3-2 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> (antoher week, and i wont have to get approval! yay)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Awfully sure of yourself aren't you? ;-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: well, i've had keybuk say yes, even though he hadnt been at the meeting, and i keep getting told that i should be a MOTU.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<bddebian> I'm only kidding, I think you should be a shoe-in
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bddebian: nasty. i'm clearly naieve today
<nixternal> hiya bddebian
* Hobbsee just wishes she didnt have to go to the meeting to get upload rights.
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
<bddebian> Bah, you'll be fine
<bddebian> Heya nixternal
<Hobbsee> bddebian: sure sure
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ping?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/52670 - see my comment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52670 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird uses konqueror as web browser" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misc/yakuake.jpg   <- hawt
<bddebian> That is pretty cool
<nixternal> that is my eyecandy ;)
<erov> yeah i like nix
<nixternal> i don't need no stinkin' compiz ;)
<nixternal> ty
<Hobbsee> bddebian: approve https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/imview/+bug/52832 too please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52832 in imview "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync imview 1.1.8-6 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Already done
<Hobbsee> bddebian: oh, okay then.
<Hobbsee> oops
<bddebian> :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: it's not on edgy changes yet, FYI
<bddebian> Hobbsee: No, I meant already ack'd your bug :-)
<Hobbsee> ah :P
<Hobbsee> i just filed that one though
<bddebian> I know, I saw it while filing a sync request for xmotd :-)
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ack, dont know what happened to my brain there.  that'll sync
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you changed your chroots on your system - which one can i use?
<Hobbsee> *** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.60.
<Hobbsee> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.52, 2.53 or 2.54
* Hobbsee thinks that spells trouble.  how many other packages will that effect?
<bddebian> Probably a few
<Hobbsee> bddebian: checking poly thingo now, which should be a sync
<bddebian> OK
<Hobbsee> do crimsu*n's thing in the meantime
<crimsun> don't worry, unless you preface the line with my nick, the highlight doesn't go off
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> how annoying
<nixternal> good stuff
<seaLne> Hobbsee: yeah i probably shouldn't have
<seaLne> but he did improve after that
<Hobbsee> seaLne: true.  oh, that's the guy that's been filing everything under kubuntu-meta?
<freeflying|away> do we have firefox-themes-kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: we've got a few packages listed on the suggested packages page about it, but i'm not aware of any in the archives 
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: where is the list
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates/Kubuntu?action=show&redirect=KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: thx
<Hobbsee> :)
<seaLne> i'd never noticed ksynaptics didn't do anything in dapper, oops
<Hobbsee> seaLne: just speaking to the maintainer of that now :)
<seaLne> i really must fix my desktop so i can stop using this work laptop
<Hobbsee> hehe
<seaLne> i hate dieing hardware
<seaLne> i once managed to break a replacement motherboard cpu and ram before discovering it was a faulty psu that killed everything, expensive learning experience
<kwwii> moin
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks for the warning
<Riddell> morning kwwii 
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii, Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where did that autoconf error happen?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks for that commit yesterday.  in k...something....
<pygi> kwwii, mornin' :)
<kwwii> moin all
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ksensors
<pygi> kwwii, care to send me mail?^_^
<kwwii> pygi: did you see the stuff I posted last night?
<pygi> kwwii, I haven't got nothing ? :P
<pygi> you sure you sent to right mail?
<kwwii> what was your address again?
<pygi> mario (dot) danic (at) gmail (dot) com
<pygi> kwwii, shoots also please cause I am not on KDE machine right now? ^_^
<kwwii> ok, give me a while and I will make them
<pygi> k, thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/tuzY1k28.html is the full error for automake
* Hobbsee runs off to work - bye al!
<\sh> grmpf
<imbrandon_> moins \sh
<\sh> I really need to patch ktorrent
<imbrandon_> heh merge ?
<\sh>         rm -f translations/nb/messages/*.po in clean is not good enough...
<Riddell> \sh: hmm, if it's in clean it'll probably get recreated when the .orig is unzipped
<Riddell> \sh: try putting it into install
<\sh> Riddell: well, it breaks, because clean is executed during the first run, then build rule comes and tries to build this...and failes
<\sh> Riddell: I put it now at the end of install rule
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> good luck :)
<\sh> we are awaiting our product launch....in 6 minutes we are starting our show :)
<Riddell> just time for a quick ktorrent upload then :)
<Riddell> autoconf 2.6 look like being a whole lot of fun
<fabo> is there a kubuntu net install iso ?
<Riddell> fabo: same as ubuntu one
<fabo> Riddell: ok, thks
<Riddell> fabo: secret ruins near bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFiles
<fabo> Riddell: nice, successfully installed with a 7.4M iso
<Riddell> that was fast
<fabo> finished only the base install system
<fabo> Riddell: have you received my mail about strigi ?
<Riddell> not that I've noticed
<Riddell> I see Subject: rev 4105 - in kde-extras/strigi: tags tags/0.3.2-2/debian though, which is excellent :)
<fabo> accepted yesterday in debian, i'll upload it today on revu
<Riddell> fabo: any first impressions of strigi?
<Riddell> beagle killer?
<fabo> Riddell: nice tool, working (remember kat story...)
<fabo> the ratio data index size / data size is ok
<fabo> my index size is ~500 Mb for 5Go of data
<fabo> really fast with clucene
<Riddell> sounds promising
<Riddell> user interface sane?
<fabo> qt4 client don't have many features, but kde3 applet is really nice
<fabo> and there's some other cool feature in svn :)
<fabo> added to kde3 applet ;)
<fabo> configurable tabs to the html gui
<fabo> ~/.strigi/tabqueries can contain predefined queries, that are appended to the given query
<fabo> e.g. adding a line 'Ogg\tmimetype:audio/ogg' adds a tab with ogg files
<seaLne> could someone try building http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2696 on amd64?
<Riddell> seaLne: doing
<Riddell> seaLne: same problem
<Riddell> seaLne: if I run  find . -name *moc.o | xargs rm  it all works
<seaLne> oops i was deleting 1 dir down
<Riddell> seaLne: those .moc.o files need to be removed from the .orig
<seaLne> Riddell: apparently upstream don't care, there is also .svn everywhere
<Tm_Konvi> moin
<Riddell> seaLne: have you been in contact with them?
<seaLne> i asked on irc awhile ago
<Riddell> seaLne: lovely.  I'd delete the files and remake the .orig and note it in the changelog
<Riddell> you can also delete them in the configure rule of debian/rules
<seaLne> dleting in clean not good enough?
<Riddell> seaLne: no, they'll get recreated on uncompressing the .orig in the buildds
<seaLne> ah :)
<seaLne> what does "dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file...." mean?
<Riddell> seaLne: exactly that
<seaLne> that was in configure
<Riddell> the files are still in the .orig so they'll be recreated when that gets unzipped
<Riddell> if they're then deleted in the configure rule all should be well
<seaLne> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2698
* Riddell tries
<Riddell> seaLne: that fails to compile, it doesn't run configure
<Riddell> looks like the .orig has Makefile's in it
<seaLne> ok, i'll look more closely at it
<Riddell> needs make distclean run or something
<kwwii> re
<imbrandon> Riddell, if your not to busy mind poking http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2695 so i grab crimsun or someone to upload 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: done
<imbrandon> Riddell, thanks ;)
<fabo> a pbuilder create gives me dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format ... Cannot understand package version/source , any idea ?
<Riddell> fabo: for edgy?
<fabo> Riddell: i have dapper, i tried to create pbuilder dapper and also edgy, same result
<Riddell> dapper always worked for me
<fabo> Riddell: right after a fresh install of dapper, i installed pbuilder, then sudo pbuilder create and my error
<fabo> ah no something changed my .pbuilderrc
<fabo> removing .pbuilderrc works ...
<Riddell> phew
<fabo> next step upgrade to edgy ...
<Riddell> fabo: how come guidance is only build for threearches in experimental?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the autoconf 2.60 issue looks like it'll be lots of fun
<Riddell> you'll need a variant of this patch http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/autoconf2.60.diff
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm back to torment everyone again :D
<Hobbsee> ah.....
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> fun that i didnt want to have, yes.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what do we do?  rename that, and use it as a patch?
* Hobbsee wonders if it can be added as a patch to cdbs or something, like the dh_iconcache stuff.
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu_00_autoconf2.60.diff
<Riddell> put it in debian/patches
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<Hobbsee> got that much :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: this is going to need to be done for every single package, right?
<Hobbsee> for all kde ones
<Riddell> can't put it in cdbs, it's not a debian build system fix
<Hobbsee> whenever we want to rebuild them, or a user builds from source
<Hobbsee> ah right, so you cant have an automagic patch thing called from kde.mk
<mornfall> you could, if there was a way to detect it's needed
<Hobbsee> mornfall: all kde apps use kde.mk
<Riddell> Hobbsee: packages don't always need autoconf run, only when the Makefile.am changes, and it'll be in kde 3.5.4
<Hobbsee> dont they?
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> which is...in a week or two.
<Riddell> but yes it'll probably randomly crop up quite a bit
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee contemplates making all her bug fixes after the 25th or so
<Riddell> it'll still be a potential issue for all the packages not part of main KDE
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can that patch be applied against kde 3.5.3?  would that be an easier solution?
<Hobbsee> or does it require a patch on all kde packages, or just one?
* Hobbsee is just trying to think of easier ways to do this, rather than having to add a patch, then take it out next release
<Riddell> it needs done to all kde packages that need to run autoconf
<Riddell> so I'll try and not run autoconf on anything between now and 3.5.4 :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh bleh.  so how does kde 3.5.4 handle it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it includes that patch
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but that patch against what?  i think i'm missing something here
<Riddell> the patch is again current KDE svn which is fixed for autoconf 2.60 support.  KDE 3.5.3 isn't and neither are any external KDE applications
<Hobbsee> as in, kde 3.5.4 fixes it in such a way that it will be fixed for just the kde packages, but the kde universe will still need it?  or kde 3.5.4 fixes it so that all packages are fine, and that patch is never needed
<Riddell> the fix is only per package
<Hobbsee> right, okay then
<fabo> Riddell: guidance is only on 3 arch because experimental builds have a low priority
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and when dont we need the patch again?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you don't need it if autoconf isn't run, so if the package has no patches against Makefile.am or configure.in.in files you should be fine
* linuxmonkey hi-fives Hobbsee and says you go girl!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, yeah.
<Hobbsee> hey linuxmonkey 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry - not really meaning to boss you around here - but i've just come from work, where i have been bossing people around, and i'm still trying to understand :P
<linuxmonkey> came home to sleep, just woke up and back to hospital in a few hours
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ksensors has this line in the debian/rules file "$(MAKE) -f admin/Makefile.common" which is what runs autoconf, so that'll need the patch
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep, true, kcemirror too, i think
<Riddell> fun
* Hobbsee is really tempted to wait till wednesday, to not need a sponsor still...
<Riddell> fabo: right
* Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> i wonder how you patch with debhelper.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hang on..
* Hobbsee pictures herself holding onto a fragmenting piece of rope, untangling as she holds, about to fall off the edge of the cliff
<linuxmonkey> lol
* linuxmonkey says to Hobbsee too bad the cliff is only 6 feet from the ground ill catch ya
<Hobbsee> Riddell: take your time, i'm still eating dinner at the moment anyway, and reading the meeting logs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee:  what you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu or something else
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: kubuntu. of course.
<Hobbsee> dapper
<jjesse> anything good in the meeting logs?
<linuxmonkey> yeah, you got fired... Hobbsee got yer job and I wont 1000000$
<linuxmonkey> won*
<Hobbsee> i'm reading the CC first, then the dev meeting
<Hobbsee> hehe
<linuxmonkey> lol
<jjesse> oh that sounds like a busy meeting :0
* linuxmonkey head back to the hospital to go see how his grand mother is doing now that they moved her into intensif care
* linuxmonkey says she may only have a few days to live but hopefully not. hopefully she will live longer
<Riddell> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/patch-rules  copy and paste the chunk from configure-stamp and clean
* Hobbsee tries
* Hobbsee suspects she shouldnt have two "build stamps"
<Riddell> I mean just copy the 8 lines below # Apply Debian specific patches
<Riddell> and # Remove Debian specific patches
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where in the rules does the first block need to go?  i dont seem to have a configure stamp thing
<Riddell> Hobbsee: put it in build-stamp: then below dh_testdir
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> oh good!  it built!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that ended up working fine
<Riddell> barry
<Hobbsee> barry?
<Riddell> aye
* Hobbsee wonders about Riddell's sanity
<Hobbsee> Riddell: would you like to do an upload for me?  please?
<Hobbsee> or should i wait a week?  :p
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure
<imbrandon> dpkg-source -x smart_0.41+svn727-1.dsc
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/fOXp2r63.html
<imbrandon> doh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe
<imbrandon> ;) 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ksensors uploaded
<Riddell> that pastebin is annoying, it changes to windows lineendings
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, i'll go back to using pastebin.ca
<mornfall> never happened to me (althuogh i don't usually use pastebins to exchange files)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how would i go about getting a package to be rebuilt in the dapper archives?  is it worth doing, to fix an "unable to uninstall" bug?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's the package?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kcemirror/+bug/51484
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51484 in kcemirror "uninstall fails in dapper and edgy" [Untriaged,Fix released]  
<Hobbsee> i'm not positive it is just fixed with a rebuild, and i havent checked it yet, but it is fixed with a rebuild in edgy, and i remember seeing that as the fix for some other ones of these
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you went for ubuntu membership.  we dont get to ack you then :(
<Riddell> Hobbsee: make a minimal patch against the dapper version and I'll propose it for dapper-updates
<jjesse> is there a deadline for dapperupdates?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gotcha.  which means adding build1 to the changelog, i presume
<Hobbsee> jjesse: dapper EOL.
<Hobbsee> :P
<jjesse> grin thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<jjesse> Riddell: i just got the final textfor the chapter 7 Official Ubuntu book so i'm going to be sending it to mdke to see if he can get a html complete with the correct images created
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, changes to code mean ubuntuX change
<Riddell> Hobbsee: and probably ubuntu0.1 for an update
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but it's just a rebuild, like you did for your libsomething transition at the beginning of dapper
* Hobbsee saw a lot of ubuntu1build1's for that, or maybe just 1build1's
<Hobbsee> hang on, isnt 1ubuntu1 > 1ubuntu0.1?
<Hobbsee> or are you meaning bump it to 1ubuntu1.1?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do you know why a rebuild fixes it?
<jjesse> ooo 544 packages need updated on my move from dapper to edgy :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: because they borked the dh_iconcache stuff, and so the first block of packages to go thru required a rebuild, so the uninstall would work - #ICONDIR# didnt get expanded in the dh_iconcache code, so anything that hasnt been rebuilt since putting it in, for those packages that were affected, still has that bug
<Hobbsee> there was a bug in malone for it, but my malone searching foo isnt up to scratch.
* Hobbsee suspects that didnt make sense.
* Hobbsee knew more about dh_iconcache a long while ago.
<jjesse> any bug found in malone for adept should be moved to bugs.kde.org correct? and if so how do you do that/
<Hobbsee> jjesse: report it upstream, link it with the "upstream" button in malone
* Hobbsee just copy pasted a malone bug into b.k.o earlier...
<jjesse> confirm it first :)
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
* Hobbsee wonders if she did that.
* Hobbsee cant remember.
* Hobbsee pokes her brain to see if it still exists.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: right, wait until mdz is awake then ask him if it's ok then you can upload it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: in fact, i remember kcemirror being on that list, i'm not sure why it never got redone.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: mdz is in...europe somewhere?
<jjesse> hmm just tried to update to edgy through the command line and got an error.  working on pastebining it
<Hobbsee> jjesse: working on pastebinning it?  if you can reproduce the error, pipe the entire command to a file, then pastebin the file?
<jjesse> will do
<Hobbsee> er, pipe the output from the command to a file?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: east cost US, should be awake in an hour or so
<jjesse> Riddell: its 10:52 am in the east cost usa :)
<jjesse> west coast USA is 3 more hours behind so should be just waking up
<Riddell> shouldn't be long then :)
<Riddell> oh, I mean west
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, right.  US is easier to coordinate with timezone-wise anyway - UK/Europe is the real problem one, iirc
<jjesse> hmm my upgrade couldn't find adept but now it is working
<mornfall> jjesse: not any, only valid and useful ones
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i'm more worried if it cant find apt.  you used adept for the upgrade?
<jjesse> no used apt
<Hobbsee> ah
<jjesse> mornfall: how bout a bug on a missing translation of adept, do i move that to b.k.o or leave it on malone
<jjesse> bug #51609
<mornfall> missing translations are not my concern
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51609 in adept "Broken translation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51609
<mornfall> if there's an i18n missing, that's a problem
<mornfall> if libept.mo is not loaded, that's a problem too
<jjesse> how would i know?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yes, which chroot are we building on, if we're using your machine?  edgy, or edgy new?
<mornfall> well, that's the idea -- someone who knows sorts out those malone bugs so i don't have to
<Riddell> Hobbsee: edgy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)   i was going to use it earlier, with the main stuff i was doing last night, but couldnt find where i'd been, and didnt want to guess wrong about what to use
* Hobbsee thougth that building kopete and wvstreams at the same time was a dodgy idea.
<mornfall> jjesse: basically, that's job of maintainer in debian -- sort out bugs they get and file relevant ones upstream
<nixternal> moins everyone!!!
<Riddell> "There is %n updates available" if the %n is showing to the user that seems like adept's fault
<Riddell> although I can't think why it would show to the user, it works in English
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you just might get to ack me cuz i haven't heard anything about the membership ;(
<Hobbsee> nixternal: didnt they vote on you?
<nixternal> partially i guess ;)
<nixternal> waiting on mako
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> i hate that - when they dont actually have quorum
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'd probably ask about that, when you see mako
<nixternal> mako is online, just ever around
<nixternal> s/ever/never
<Hobbsee> ah
<nixternal> fill me in, why don't you get to ack me?
<mornfall>     QToolTip::add(this, n == 0 ? i18n( "No updates needed." )
<mornfall>                   : i18n( "There is %n updated package available",
<mornfall>                           "There are %n updated packages available", n ) );
<mornfall> Riddell: that should work, no?
<mornfall> unless someone mucked with i18n
<Hobbsee> nixternal: because there's no specific point in being a kubuntu member, if you're already a ubuntu one.  iirc.  except an email address
<nixternal> ahhh yes true
<nixternal> hmmm...i like the Kubuntu one though ;(  its all about the K + the Ubuntu ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<Riddell> mornfall: I'd say so, works in English
<Riddell> mornfall: but I also can't see anything wrong with the way it's been translated
<Riddell> quite a mystery
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?  feel like an upload?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'd love to
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :D http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2699
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you only get to be poked by me for uploads for another 5 or so days :)
<Hobbsee> well, simple ones to universe, anyway.
* Hobbsee hums under her breath "one less kde bug on our buglist"
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you need to get mdz's permission first (although I confirm it fixes the problem)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: keybuk said kamion's was just as good.
<Hobbsee> want the log of it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh I see it, excellent
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
* Hobbsee does try to do the right thing
<Riddell> hello Blv3Watyr 
<\sh> UVF exceptions are coming from Mithrandir nowadays, as written in his last mail
<\sh> for main
<Hobbsee> hey \sh 
<\sh> for universe we have more time for uploads without approval, or?
<Blv3Watyr> hello
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, uni freeze is in a couple of months, iirc
<Hobbsee> Riddell: who did the latest amarok packages?  the build-dep libexcallibar* can be removed now, as they axed the moodbar
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I did the ones in edgy, which don't use libexcallibar
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, so it's just the dapper ones which can have that removed.
<Hobbsee> who did them?  imbrandon?
<Riddell> dunno, which ones are you looking at?
* Hobbsee is listening to a user in #kubuntu
* nixternal is wondering why Hobbsee would be on the phone with a person in #kubuntu, cuz the last time i checked there isn't VOIP in IRC :)  you can't hear the text, but you can see it
* nixternal runs and hides
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> :P
<jpatrick> I think that can be classified as pwnage
<Hobbsee> heheheh
<Riddell> as what?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: there's a reason for the topic in #ubuntu-offtopic you know :P
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I don't go there
<Hobbsee> bah.  it changed.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :P
<nixternal> oh no, the big pointy stick
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<nixternal> if it isn't mr. Seveas himself ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: just watch out for Ubugtu chasing you with the big pointy stick - now that's scary
<Hobbsee> ooh, i can kick seveas from this channel too!  :D
<nixternal> lol..i remember..and that was quite funny
* Hobbsee would like to do that.
<Hobbsee> he'd be powerless, for once :D
<nixternal> i tried to get Ubugtu to attack his master and it didn't work
<Hobbsee> yeah, it doesnt.
<Seveas> nixternal, no, I'm just his 2nd personality
<Hobbsee> we exploited it enough for Seveas to wokr all the bugs out :P
<nixternal> haha Seveas, no doubt..or vice versa ;)
<Hobbsee> @lart 22 nixternal 
<nixternal> here we go
<Hobbsee> bah.  no fun
* nixternal hugs Ubugtu
* Ubugtu gives nixternal a sloppy wet kiss
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> wth
<Seveas> Hobbsee, only in #(k)ubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yeah, i figured
<jpatrick> Seveas: oh, that's no fun
<nixternal> ya, most of the devs are in offtopic, so they need to get chased with a big pointy stick as well...just to wake them up ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> arg... AREN'T in offtopic
<nixternal> kubuntu that is
<nixternal> ok..im done
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dont worry, $user was using the wrong repo.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: that's a nice thing to call them
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: generic name for user, seeing as i wasnt going to poitn them out by name.
<toma_|_> evening folks
<Hobbsee> hey toma 
<Hobbsee> night all
<toma> nite Hobbsee
<Tonio_> hey
<jpatrick> hey Tonio_
<freeflying|away> kdelibs4-dev broken now
<Riddell> toma: how come ellen.html isn't showing up on people.kde.nl?
<Riddell> freeflying|away: what's wrong with it?
<toma> Riddell: let me check
<toma> Riddell: because you did not commit it?
<Riddell> toma: did too
<Riddell> revision 1.1
<Riddell> date: 2006-07-13 16:14:18 +0000;  author: jriddell;  state: Exp;
<Riddell> Add ellen
<toma> Riddell: can you show me a svn info ?
<Riddell> it's in cvs remember
<toma> that one
<toma> hmm
<toma> hang on
<Riddell> toma: http://pastebin.ca/87082
<toma> Riddell: i triggered the update, should be there in a sec
<freeflying|away> Riddell: 
<freeflying|away> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<freeflying|away>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libarts1-dev (>= 1.5.0) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>                 Depends: libopenexr-dev (>= 1.2.2-3) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>                 Depends: libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.5) but it is not going to be installed
<freeflying|away>                 Depends: libavahi-qt3-dev (>= 0.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Ramunas> hello
<freeflying|away> Riddell: ping
<Ramunas> any ideas when new amarok will be added to repos?
<freeflying|away> Ramunas: you can add kubuntu's repo to your sources
<Ramunas> and won't new amarok be added to ubuntu's repos?
<Riddell> freeflying|away: hi
<freeflying|away> Riddell: can I upload new package tomorrow?  :)
<Riddell> freeflying|away: main is frozen until knot 1 is out, universe is fine
<Riddell> Ramunas: it's in edgy
<Riddell> freeflying|away: kdelibs4-dev installs for me on a fresh edgy chroot
<freeflying|away> Riddell: okey, then I needn;t work on them till morning
<Ramunas> ah, so what repo do i need to add to get myself new amarok?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: I just update, and still can not install kdelibs4-dev
<Riddell> Ramunas: see kubuntu.org/announements and ask in #kubuntu
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/
<Ramunas> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> Tonio_: heya, already got a license? :P
<toma> alleeHol: pings
<alleeHol> alleeHol: pongs back
<toma> alleeHol: http://rafb.net/paste/results/tdXEUW55.html
<alleeHol> toma: whao. Cool!!!!!!!!  No we only need a -q options to create shorter text ready for cut & paste to NEWS ;)
<toma> -q ?
<toma> what should it do
<alleeHol> -q == quiet   strip everything that not needed for an announcement.
<alleeHol> Nice would be   $appname contains $totnum translastion: @list
<toma> which is?
<toma> only that outpur?
<alleeHol> Since last release the @listupdates  translations are greatly enhanced
<alleeHol> Thanks to all translators:  @list of people last changed the po
* alleeHol checks kde-i18n-docs list ..
<toma> k
<toma> give me an hour
<alleeHol> toma: My example above is just what I think is the right info to honour translators.  If translators want more/less fine with me.
<toma> alleeHol: comparing with the old tarball is a bit tricky
<toma> alleeHol: but i'll see what i can do
<alleeHol> toma: great!
* alleeHol drives home
<toma> get back here allee
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-14
<Riddell> jdong!
<abattoir> Riddell: free?
<Riddell> abattoir: sure
<abattoir> Riddell: i have some doubts...
<Riddell> what about?
<abattoir> for ubiquity, you split the UI into two files, liveinstaller and kde-ui
<Riddell> yes
<abattoir> liveinstaller seems to be the file converted from the UI
<abattoir> while kde-ui is invoked by wizard.py
<Riddell> liveinstaller.ui is the designer file
<abattoir> and creates an instance of the class from liveinstaller
<Riddell> and liveinstaller.py is the file automatically generated from it
<Riddell> yep
<abattoir> sorry, should have been more clear, i meant liveinstaller.py
<abattoir> Riddell: just wondering, how did you test ubiquity...
<abattoir> i mean, w/o installing it
<Riddell> from a live CD
<abattoir> Riddell: ugh, i need to explain myself better
<Riddell> I have a minimac that I used for the installs
<Riddell> which doesn't have anything important on the hard disk
<abattoir> Riddell: i mean, while coding... didnt you run the ui, for eg. to see if the signals/slots worked?
<Riddell> sure
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, i'm again being vague...
<abattoir> when you were testing the kde-ui....
<Riddell> liveinstaller.py is made from liveinstaller.ui
<Riddell> with kdepyuic
<abattoir> Riddell: yup, i got that
<abattoir> but doesnt kde-ui control, the order of steps, change in pages etc...?
<abattoir> change in pages, in the widget stack
<Riddell> it does yes
<abattoir> how did you test it? to see if it was working properly? while coding?
<Riddell> by running it
<abattoir> Riddell: that would create two KApplications right?
<Riddell> no, there's only one, in kde-ui.py
<abattoir> Riddell: i guess you added 'if __name__=="__main__":' in the kde-ui.py file...
<abattoir> and then executed it... am i right?
<Riddell> ubiquity is run from a file called "installer" if I remember rightly.  it gets renamed to "ubiquity" in when the package is made
<Riddell> yes, I do remember right
<Riddell> so  ./installer kde-ui  to test
<Riddell> and installer loads kde-ui.py which loads liveinstaller.py and make the KApplication and voila
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, so you didnt directly load kde-ui.py...
<Riddell> no
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, thanks :)
<abattoir> Riddell: sorry for being a bit vague...
<abattoir> also, do you have a clue about how to make qlabels selectable?
<Riddell> so you can copy the text from them?
<abattoir> i couldnt seem to find anything on those...  yes, right
<Riddell> are you using qt3 or 4?
<abattoir> 3.3
<Riddell> hmm, good question
<abattoir> Riddell: because Kamion has made a note in gtk-ui.py about a bug in ubiquity
<abattoir>  # We generally want labels to be selectable so that people can
<abattoir>             # easily report problems in them
<abattoir>             # (https://launchpad.net/bugs/41618), but GTK+ likes to put
<abattoir>             # selectable labels in the focus chain, and I can't seem to turn
<abattoir>             # this off in glade and have it stick. Accordingly, make sure
<abattoir>             # labels are unfocusable here.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41618 in ubiquity "Installer dialogue boxes have no cut and paste" [Medium,Fix released]  
<abattoir> sorry for the flood
<abattoir> :P
<Riddell> abattoir: I think the way to do it is to have a lineedit that has readonly set to True and frameShape set to NoFrame
<abattoir> Riddell: oh ok... its funny because i see lots of KDE apps which have that, but then i cant find anything in qt docs
<abattoir> Konv ^^^^^ for eg. :P
<abattoir> the title is selectable
<abattoir> ugh, i mean the topic, channel topic
<Riddell> so all we need to do it grab the konversation source and find out :)
<abattoir> Riddell: lol, i'll look into it and get back to you...
<abattoir> Riddell: there must be an example somewhere online
<abattoir> thanks again :)
<Riddell> abattoir: #kde-devel points me to http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKActiveLabel.html
<abattoir> Riddell: excellent,  thanks a lot :)
<Riddell> which is indeed what konversation uses
<abattoir> ok, i'll ask Kamion where it is needed specifically (if not everywhere), and then put it in.
<abattoir> btw, when is Knot 1 expected :P ?
<Riddell> yesterday :)
<abattoir> Riddell: oh i saw the date, but no announcement, thought it was delayed... i'll check again...
<abattoir> bye
<Riddell> it's the first once, nobody's even tested if the installer works yet
<Riddell> I'll be surprised if it's out this week
<abattoir> Riddell: oh ok, then i guess its better to install dapper and then upgrade it to edgy :)
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and hope
<abattoir> lol :D 
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuMarketing     I will be doing a "Chicago Days" within the next couple of months, and I am planning on information handouts inside of each CD pack, as well as demos and what not.  I will be creating some Kubuntu specific marketing stuff if you are interested
<nixternal> i am the team lead for Ubuntu Chicago...so i can do the Kubuntu stuff in there, as I am the Kubuntu guy also on the team..if you need help with that spec..let me know
<nixternal> i appologize for posting that in here...as after the fact i realized i should have probably emailed you on it..sorry ;)
<Riddell> I'm better at irc than e-mail
<Riddell> nixternal: sounds cool
<nixternal> hehe..cool
<Riddell> the spec was mostly informational
<nixternal> i will link you to documentation and what not that i create
<Riddell> talks to kwwii too, see what he already has
<nixternal> well..i am working with the Ubuntu Marketing team as well, so I can always get Kubuntu in there so it isn't all one sided as well
<nixternal> i can do that...kwwii, it is thursday night, boat races at the lake, you know where i will be ;)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> actually, the kubuntu team put together text for a flyer already...you might be interested in looking at that
<nixternal> that i would
<kwwii> also, I could help with any graphics needed
<nixternal> oooh..you know you just messed up ;)
<kwwii> :-)
<nixternal> i will keep that away from jenda at the marketing team, otherwise you will never hear the end of it
<kwwii> hehe, jenda was in the artwork channel earlier, asking for help :p
<nixternal> lol...figures
<nixternal> #ubuntu-artwork right?
<kwwii> yepp
<toma> Riddell: the translators are not very friendly, not sure if my wiki idea is still a good plan.
<Riddell> I am getting especially negative vibes from Jannick Kuhr
<toma> yes, he was very unfriendly
<Riddell> "Are there any open source projects which ask you to create an account and login to see source codes?"  that's an interesting question
<toma> yes, i though about that one as well
<toma> could not think of any to be honest
<Riddell> totally invalid of course, you can download the language pack source, and launchpad does need a login for a reason
<toma> ah, true
<toma> yannick has mail
<Hobbsee> morning all
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: morning
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying|away 
<Hobbsee> gah.  they updated kid3 again.
* Hobbsee puts that on her to-do list
<DaSkreech> Hi All
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ping?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bad news about kopete.  http://librarian.launchpad.net/3396140/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.kopete_4%3A3.5.3%2Bkopete0.12.0-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: unping
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jdong> Riddell: needed something?
<Hobbsee> jdong: bit early for Riddell yet.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's not even 5am there yet
* Hobbsee rebuilds kopete.  again.
<Hobbsee> i think i'll have working msn webcam support too.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping?
<nixternal> hmm..gotta get that fixed..my doorbell is broke
<nixternal> how can i help you?
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: have you modified your keyboard shortcuts at all?
<nixternal> it blinks, but it doesn't ding-dong like it should
<nixternal> i think so
* Hobbsee watches kopete build in the background, seeing as it was rude enough to FTBFS
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah okay.  what's your alt+space assigned to?
<nixternal> oh ya i have..my volume keys work..awesome!!!
<nixternal> katapult
<Hobbsee> 40MB of ram free - heh.  out of 1gb
<nixternal> that is good stuff
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, right, thought it might be.  grumble grumble.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you know what...you can't bind just the win key w/o some hacking can you?
* Hobbsee remembers that something else used to be assigned to alt+space - no idea if it is or isnt anymore.  that should be checked.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: lure's going to
<nixternal> ergood..i can't wait for that
<nixternal> ergood?
<nixternal> ok, whatever that means...
<Hobbsee> well, i listed the shortcut, and he was addign them all in.
<nixternal> i miss my winkey
<nixternal> win key
<Hobbsee> yeah, same.  it's kinda useful
<nixternal> you can bind it with another key, but not on it's own
<nixternal> for me, win+e opens konqi, and win+r is the same as alt+f2
<Hobbsee> excellent, i dont think kopete will ftbfs this time.  yet the same package works in dapper.  weird.
<nixternal> you try out vid cam with kopete at all yet?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: only trying to view someone else's msn - doesnt work
<nixternal> someone asked me to get a cam so i can vid conference with them..i can't remember who..maybe my x..
* Hobbsee will test that again
<nixternal> great..and she uses msn
<Hobbsee> nixternal: which protocol?
* Hobbsee nods
<nixternal> she also uses skype
* Hobbsee happened to discover the B-D needed for that.
* nixternal is also trying to get out of buying a webcam
* Hobbsee knows nothing about skype, apart from the fact that Riddell sometimes calls me with it.
<nixternal> i had a sweet logitech, but i have no clue where it ended up at
<nixternal> skype is awesome Hobbsee
<nixternal> free phone calls, and it is chat..but it isn't OSS or Free
<Hobbsee> true
<nixternal> you can get the free as in beer aspect, about ti
<nixternal> it
* Hobbsee prefers logs of things - like mental to do lists - so you can go back and find out what you were supposed to do
<nixternal> lol
* nixternal pets kontact
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to go back and get the p/w for buntudot before it goes out of her history
<nixternal> i use the journal and to-do list for everything
<nixternal> and i subscribe to everyones iCal's
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: hey, can i run a chroot on here, or something?
* Hobbsee always likes more machines to build on
* Hobbsee should ask raphink for ssh access again - now that i actually know how to use ssh
<crimsun> 0_o
<crimsun> you learned ssh /after/ pbuilder?
<Hobbsee> hi crimsun, what's up
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah.
<crimsun> that's impressive.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well, i am in au, so...
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i never found pbuilder that hard...
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ssh connection to Riddell's machine is very slow - 3-4 sec lag.  to imbrandon_'s in the US, it's not so bad - about 1 second lag...
<crimsun> ah
<Hobbsee> so i dont tend to use it that much, unless my pbuilder's borked
<crimsun> you're using screen, I hope?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: er, nope?
* Hobbsee was just using ordinary console, logging in and out each time
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: what connection are you on?
<crimsun> that's a lifesaver over lagged connections
* Lathiat only gets around 300ms lag to the US
<Lathiat> it just starts to get noticable
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: telstra bigpond cable unlimmited (shaped at 10GB)
<Lathiat> hehe unlimited
<Lathiat> hrm wouldnt have thought thatd be anywhere that bda
<Lathiat> as much as telstra sucks :)
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: where are you?
<Lathiat> maybe if you were shaped...
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: perth
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: do tell if you're ever in sydney sometime - you can meet up with some of us crazy devs mabye
<Lathiat> yeh well i'll probably come to lca next
<Lathiat> you coming?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Lathiat> its worth it :)
<Lathiat> http://www.linux.conf.au/
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: i suspect pia will eat me if i dont :P
<Hobbsee> and she knows where my uni is, so that's quite likely.
<Lathiat> haha
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kopete got fixed, uploaded, and hopefully even has msn webcam support now :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kopete/ has the files (except the .orig.tar.gz - due to my patheticly slow upload bandwitdth)
<Hobbsee> hmmm...guess you cant use that for the dapper packages.
<nixternal> xserver-xorg-core???
<nixternal> i don't feel safe with that one
<Hobbsee> nixternal: in dapper?  they wouldnt have killed it
<nixternal> it just popped up as an update
* nixternal is scared
* Hobbsee hasnt tried to reboot yet
<nixternal> you already installed it?
<nixternal> see, this is with an ATI card..and lord knows what happens with those
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> hehe
<RichJ> interesting
<RichJ> it seems to highlight nixternal, but not me
* nixternal tests it on the other machine first
<nixternal> ya it broke it
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Hobbsee> how?
* Hobbsee hasnt rebooted yet
* Hobbsee just knows they'd be shot if they broke X in the middle of a stable release
<kwwii> oh, this will work well on all my macs 
<kwwii> now I am afraid to update :p
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kwwii> moin Hobbsee
* Hobbsee thinks distastefully about work.
<kwwii> it is too early for me to think about work yet :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubug2> Current time in Australia/Sydney: July 14 2006, 16:24:09
<kwwii> @time munich
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> @time berlin
<Ubug2> Current time in Europe/Berlin: July 14 2006, 08:25:04
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, fun
* kwwii is not usually up this early
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee doesnt know that time normally either.
<freeflying|away> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> freeflying|away: pong ?
<freeflying|away> Tonio_: will upgrade ktranslator
<Tonio_> freeflying: your gonna do it ? good :)
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<freeflying> Tonio_: haven't yet, heh
<Hobbsee> get going freeflying - make sure you update your pbuilder first 
<Hobbsee> if you get hit with the autoconf bug, Riddell has patches to fix it
<freeflying> Hobbsee: you mean ktranslator? I'm not using pbuilder now, just upgrade my notebook to edgy 
<Hobbsee> yeah
<\sh> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/45791 should be fixed in edgy, right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45791 in ktorrent "KTorrent doesn't install its Language-Files" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> \sh: did you do something to change it?
<\sh> Riddell: the translations should be in the kde langpacks from rosetta...so I hope that they are installed by default 
<pygi> imbrandon, poke
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> sup ?
<pygi> imbrandon, I found iBook (the lower edition)
<pygi> sec
<imbrandon> k
<pygi> http://www.kupiprodaj.net/index.php?a=2&b=33881
<pygi> 800Euro
<imbrandon> ahh very nice, looks like a good deal, might wanna add a bit o ram
<imbrandon> but other than that looks good
<pygi> Apple uses usual RAM modules?
<imbrandon> yea normal notebook DDR
<imbrandon> you can get it on crucial.com
<pygi> imbrandon, interesting ^_^ It's even unused
<kwwii> wassup with the "+" ?
<pygi> with guarantee
<pygi> kwwii, ? :)
<imbrandon> kwwii, + ?
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> + :-)
<imbrandon> heh
<pygi> imbrandon, mind to tell me what's he talking about ? :)
<pygi> imbrandon, otherwise it seems nice, just it's not the same as yours !!! :P
* imbrandon hugs his iBook ;) yea that one is nice too and should work greatr
<imbrandon> great*
<imbrandon> brb breakfast time
* verwilst doesn't hug his macbook or he'll burn himself
<verwilst> macbook uses DDR2 i think eh
<imbrandon> yea the older iBooks like that one just use plain DDR though ;)
<kwwii> and be carefull not to simply buy the cheapest
<verwilst> pygi: for 300 eur. more you have a new macbook :p
<kwwii> I have seen macs which refuse certain modules
<pygi> verwilst, in which state? :P
<verwilst> what do you mean?
<verwilst> i looove minee
<verwilst> mine
<pygi> well, in Croatia simple iBook is 1900Euro
<verwilst> except that it gets pretty hot, but nothin a cooling pad can solve
<verwilst> state?
<verwilst> i'm not an american :p
<pygi> verwilst, ok, country :P
<fre1> what is the point of bying mac hardware to run linux ?
<verwilst> pygi: belgium
<pygi> fre1, Mac's better :)
<verwilst> non-apple laptops are ugly
<pygi> verwilst, buy me one, I send you money, you send it here :)
<rob> with osx you have to keep paying to get cool things, with foss its free :)
<verwilst> pygi: you send me the money, i buy one and send it to you
<imbrandon> fre1, becosue ppc's run so smooth and the notbooks "look good" ;)
<Tonio_> hey girls
<verwilst> i am trustworthy, but it's a big risk ofcourse
<verwilst> Tonio_: waddup chick
<verwilst> :p
<fre1> ok :) me i go for cheap/fast/reliable but not look :)
<pygi> verwilst, or rather, I come to Belgium :P
* fre1 imagine a defilee with geek and their ibook :)
<imbrandon> cheap != fast/reliable ;)
<verwilst> 1100 eur for a macbook 13" isn't too much
<imbrandon> that and my iBook can run on battery for hours when my dell lappy is measured in minutes ;)
<imbrandon> doing the same things with the same os and basicly the same spped proc etc
<imbrandon> s/spped/speed/g
<pygi> imbrandon, also found this: http://www.kupiprodaj.net/index.php?a=2&b=32297
<pygi> verwilst, it isn't, but I have to pay for trip to Belgium as well =P
<verwilst> pygi: i'm willing to send it to you :)
<pygi> verwilst, right, right :P
<verwilst> but i wouldn't do it too if i were in your place
<verwilst> can't you just order through the apple store online?
<imbrandon> not an ibook only macbook
<verwilst> that's what we're talking about, macbooks ;)
<imbrandon> verwilst, no me and pygi were talking ibooks ;)
<rob> Riddell, package just finished uploading to revu
<verwilst> your conversation has been obsoleted ;)
<pygi> imbrandon, right, but I was talking with verwilst about macbook :)
<imbrandon> hhe okie, anyhow food time
<pygi> bon appetit
<imbrandon> btw moins rob
* pygi goes to apple online store
<pygi> verwilst, link? :P
<rob> hi imbrandon 
<verwilst> http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?family=MacBook
<rob> mac hardware is nice, but I'd only buy it for my wife (except laptops)
<verwilst> pygi: what's your tld?
<pygi> verwilst, .hr
<verwilst> http://www.apple.hr/scr/apple/hardware/macbook/macbook.html
<verwilst> and here a buy now link?
<verwilst> can't read it :)
<pygi> verwilst, lemme look then
<pygi> verwilst, o yes, forgot you have to add a lot to the price
<pygi> taxes and stuff
<verwilst> also when it's in the same country?
<verwilst> here it's 1100 eur, taxes included
<pygi> 9.479,00 kn
<pygi> http://store.apple.hr/IMC-Apple-Store/WebObjects/Asto.woa/1/wo/0raARJVyEt0bm3X0oIOIEw/2.7.1.6.0.0.1.0.1.0.1.7.1.0.1.1.0.1.1.1.0.1.7.1.3.1
<pygi> that would be..1361 eur, verwilst 
<pygi> doesnt this Mac has rechargable battery???
<pygi> I don't even get a power cable?
<verwilst> yes you do :p
<abattoir__> pygi: of course you do, :P i think those are extra :P
<pygi> verwilst, oh, lucky me :P
<verwilst> the power cable and battery are seperate
<verwilst> they cost 3500 eur
<verwilst> hehe
<pygi> ergh !!!
<pygi> battery is 200eur
<verwilst> there is a battery included eh :p
<pygi> power cable is 100eur
<verwilst> and a cable too :p
<verwilst> power cable is 80 eur here
<pygi> yes, yes, I know =P
<pygi> imbrandon, new iBook is like 25 eur cheaper then the Macbook
<Hobbsee> hi all
<kwwii> for some reason, everything everyone says to me, in all channels is proceeded by a +
<rob> hehe
<rob> some script?
<Riddell> kwwii: like this?
<kwwii> Riddell: actually, everything everyone says
<kwwii> and /me looks funny too
* kwwii thinks this is funky
<kwwii> but everything I say, comes out right
<Riddell> kwwii: using which irc app?
<kwwii> it is the gaim lib
<kwwii> one second, I will try something else
<Hobbsee> gaim's dodgy for irc.  ditto kopete
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell, kwwii 
* Hobbsee curses the fact that she has to be at work again in less than 10 hours.
* Hobbsee left work, having to be back there in just over 10 hours.  grr.
<kwwii> ok, someone say something :p
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* Hobbsee throws a few icecubes at kwwii 
<Riddell> something
<kwwii> damn
<Hobbsee> hehe
<abattoir> +hello kwwii :P
* kwwii throws a few icecubes at kwwii 
<kwwii> "+"
<kwwii> is what I saw
<rob> your getting almost the raw output
<abattoir> kwwii: using adium?
<rob> your client isn't formatting it properly;
<kwwii> yeah, looks like it
<kwwii> it is not the client I think, but my bouncer 
<kwwii> which is a bsd machine sitting in a uni server room 6 hours away and forgotten since a friend left college 6 years ago
<kwwii> guess I can't call anyone to fix it :p
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you see my earlier thing, that i uploaded kopete to edgy with some changes?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I didn't, how did you manage that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: asked someone to upload it for me :)
<Riddell> edgy i386  Successfully built  groovy
<Hobbsee> yay!
* Hobbsee didnt check - work got in the way
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what about the other architectures?  not yet built?
<Riddell> Added build-dep libglib2.0-dev, evil
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/kopete/4:3.5.3+kopete0.12.0-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> amd64 build, powerpc not yet built
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how's that evil?
<Riddell> well glib, it's like gnome and stuff
<Riddell> but if that's what it takes, fair enough
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, it's evil anyway, in that it should be used for msn webcam support
<Riddell> good point :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i suspect wi
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i suspect we'll end up having libs from all over the place, just to get the protocols supported properly
<Riddell> seems to be the case
<Hobbsee> Riddell: because at the end of the day, $user will care more about having proper webcam support on all protocols, than having a few gnome-ish libs installed on their kde system.
<Hobbsee> most people arent that picky
<Riddell> of course
<Hobbsee> Riddell: mind you, i have seen a couple of users have dual boot ubuntu/kubuntu, so they have only gnome stuff on one system, and only kde stuff on the other.
<Riddell> now that really is madness
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i know!  i couldnt believe it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: mind you, i also find it hard to believe when someone goes and comments out every line in their sources list, and then wonders why nothing will install.
<abattoir> Hobbsee: didnt you patch kopete(w/ the fix for the ICQ bug)? was it for dapper or edgy?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: edgy.  Riddell never rebuilt those dapper debs.  although if he's going to, he probably doesnt need to add the autoconf1.9
<abattoir> Hobbsee: aah, ok, someone @ #kubuntu was asking for something similar... thanks
<Hobbsee> abattoir: give me a sec
* Hobbsee looks at her desktop
<abattoir> nvm, 0.12.1 is out, so better to package that
<Riddell> it is?
<abattoir> http://kopete.kde.org/releases.php
* Hobbsee mutters and grumbles.  people dont tell me this because?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: seen the changelog, at all?
<abattoir> >>Kopete 0.12.1 has been released. This release has a fix for the ICQ protocol change. Plenty of other fixes abound in this release as well.<<
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i'll check for a detailed one
<Hobbsee> abattoir: cool, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if i found a patch for an issue in kde svn, then the new version gets released, does that mean that the new version must contain the fix?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i guess its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17990 
<Hobbsee> abattoir: thanks :)
* Hobbsee takes out her other patch too then.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> cool
<Riddell> but it'l need an UVF exception
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's not in main
<Riddell> kopete is
<Riddell> thought that was what you were talking about
<Hobbsee> Riddell: grr.  someone uploaded it to main while i wasnt looking.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when i looked a couple of days ago, it was still universe.
<Hobbsee> why'd they do that?
* Hobbsee would have thought it logical to say "lets play with this in universe till universe freeze, then promote the thing to main.
<Riddell> kopete's always been in main
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not when it first got accepted - kopete-3.5.3+kopete-0.12.0 was in universe.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which was how i got the last upload done, incidently.
* Hobbsee half wants to say "demote the damn thing while we get it right, then promote to to main"
<Hobbsee> in fact, scrap half, that's really what i'd like to happen, then bump it up to main again after uni freeze.
<Riddell> that's kindae cheeting :)
* Hobbsee can imagine the main inclusion reports.  still testing more build deps.  still testing.  including these bits to allow those to work.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not really...
<Hobbsee> ah, right, it's not every single fix, it's just new upstream versions.
<Riddell> oh yes, would be bad if every uploaded needed approved until release
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if it were like that, id' be starting to think that it was like the beaurocracy of work - eek!
<Hobbsee> idiotic and annoying work
* Hobbsee gives one of the guys a death stare again.
<Riddell> 0.12.1 will need approval but if it's only bugfixes it won't be a problem at all
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you want to write the report?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we need abattoir to get us the changelog first :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: he got it.  stay in the loop :P
<Riddell> oh? where?
<abattoir> Riddell: [19:03:23]  <abattoir> Hobbsee: i guess its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17990  :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: [23:33]  <abattoir> Hobbsee: i guess its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17990
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: building the new version now
* imbrandon kicks python
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
* Hobbsee kicks kopete for taking so long to compile
<imbrandon> kinda had me head in a hole last night working on some cool stuff
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell, is everyting new that is gonna come from unstable alread over in edgy or are we still waiting on stuff ?
<imbrandon> !info python2.4-pycurl edgy
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: should all be there, what in particular were you after?
<imbrandon> ^^ that ;)
<imbrandon> actualy 2.3
<imbrandon> but 2.4 would work
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: this one?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/python/python2.4-pycurl
<imbrandon> ahhh ;) /me missed it
<imbrandon> yup that one ;) thanks
<Hobbsee> no 2.3 one
<imbrandon> i can just change the debian/control to 2.4 
<imbrandon> it should work the same
<imbrandon> *hopes*
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> dodgy connectoin Riddell_?
<Hobbsee> looks like mine the last couple of days...
<Riddell_> seem so, except this server is on a very expensive 8MB leased line
<Riddell_> silly BT
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> ouch
<imbrandon> oh man this is a pita
<pygi> imbrandon, !!!
<Hobbsee> Riddell_: an untested version of kopete is on revu, for edgy.  i'm assuming it works, but, like i say, it's untested
<Riddell_> keyne: kopete 0.12.1?
<Hobbsee> keyne: ?
<Riddell_> err
<Riddell_> Hobbsee: kopete 0.12.1?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell_: yes.
<Hobbsee> be gone with the tail!
* Hobbsee contemplates work.  7 hours.
<Riddell> still working at the supermarket?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: havent had any other interesting job offers.
<Hobbsee> nor enough sexual harrassment to make me leave.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we got really annoying slow customers that meant we all left half an hour late - so it meant i had 10 hours between shifts.  and parts of work were kinda bad and stressful
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kopete 0.12.1 is installable, the version that's on revu
<Hobbsee> night all
<Hobbsee> s/other//
<Hobbsee> in fact, s/other interesting//
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, should apply for _K_ubuntu community manager at canonical ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: do you know if they ever found a ubuntu one?
<imbrandon> dont think so
<imbrandon> its still posted
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
* Hobbsee goes off into dreamland again.
<Hobbsee> i'm guessing it'd be full time - and i'm still studying, so...that'd be a bit hard.  
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> one of these moons it will happen ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, maybe
<imbrandon> Riddell, how long do packages normaly sit in NEW ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's so nice to be able to look and go "hey, i've seen this section of the release cycle before, when i was doing dev stuff for it last time.  cool :) "
* Hobbsee really beds this time.
<imbrandon> hahahah exactly
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> me and you picked up packin about the same day
<imbrandon> i think
<Riddell> imbrandon: varies considerably
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there any way to get a listing of *all* kde packages on launchpad?  like k*?
<Riddell> not really
<imbrandon> Riddell, ahh ok was just wondering cuz apt-mirror is still in the NEW que ;)
* Hobbsee is fixing bugs for packages that she's uploaded, but that's not all of the kde ones.
* Hobbsee keeps assigning herself to the packages bug lists as she goes :P
<Hobbsee> gotta love non-restricted email :)
<imbrandon> kubuntu-bugs covers them all dosent it ?
<Hobbsee> anyway, bedtime.
<Hobbsee> really, this time
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nope
<Riddell> imbrandon: still there https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=apt
<Hobbsee> ubuntu bugs would, i guess
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: but i really dont want *that* much email  - most of which would be bug reports i wouldnt have a clue of fixing
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i just browser all the lp bugs till i find ones i can fix, or fix ones in packages i USE ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee doesnt really use that many packages, so just does the former :P
<imbrandon> Riddell, hehe yea i knew it was still there, i just dident know how long it would sit there
<nixternal> pygi: you needed somthing in the -nun?
<pygi> nixternal, wanted to help with "Multimedia" stuff (Instructor), but nobody seems alive =P
<nixternal> ya, that channel isn't hoppin' quite yet...if you are interested, just add yourself to the wiki page
<pygi> nixternal, done
<nixternal> good deal, welcome aboard, and thanks for the help ;)
<pygi> no, thank you :)
<nixternal> hehe
<pygi> I just hope I'll have time that day =P
<pygi> two days*
<nixternal> nice thing, will be that you can probably make the time you want
<nixternal> we will have to see with the other guys first
<pygi> nixternal, joy ^_^
<pygi> I could also pick the KDE part of Multimedia if you want, or you people have someone else in mind for that?
<nixternal> KDE would be fine
<nixternal> as that is what i have been doing
<pygi> oh,oki, then I leave it to you :)
<nixternal> no no..you do the kde multimedia, not me..i am just saying, the classes that i am helping with, i am doing the kde side of it
<pygi> ah !!! (I wrote the Gnome, that's why I am asking)
<nixternal> you can instruct really whatever you want..if you want to do both KDE and Gnome go ahead..if you want to do Xubuntu as well feel free ;)
<abattoir> sorry to butt in, what 'classes' are these? :P
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<abattoir> the KDE university thing?
<nixternal> put on by the NewUserNetwork
<pygi> nixternal, eh ^_^
<abattoir> nixternal: thanks :)
<nixternal> no problem
<abattoir> nixternal: so can i point new users interested in learning to the wiki?
<nixternal> yes sir
<nixternal> please do, that would be awesome of you
<abattoir> nixternal: it'd also be nice if info about it makes it into the #kubuntu topic, i'll request for the addition of a ubotu entry(if there isnt one already).
<nixternal> i was just htinking the same thing
<nixternal> however i don't have the powah ;)
<abattoir> well, we can certainly request, someone like imbrandon, im sure would help :)
<abattoir> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<nixternal> that i shall do
<abattoir> nixternal: >>'The Classroom' is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions @ #ubuntu-classroom . For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom<<
<abattoir> that's ok for a factoid entry?
<nixternal> sure..looks awesome!!!
<abattoir> !classroom is <reply> 'The Classroom' is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions @ #ubuntu-classroom . For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<abattoir> now, to wait for them to approve it ;)
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> ok..they have to approve it first..was wondering why it wasn't working yet ;)
<abattoir> well, imbrandon could help us if he were here :)
<Seveas> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<abattoir> Seveas: thanks a lot :)
<nixternal> Seveas is the mastah
<nixternal> ty Seveas ;)
* imbrandon looks up ?
<imbrandon> ahh sorry abattoir ;) Seveas got it ;)
<Seveas> Beat ya :
<imbrandon> btw you can type %editors and ping anyone of those names to edit factoids ;)
<imbrandon> hahahah ;)
<Seveas> but *please* use %editors only in pm
<Seveas> otherwise it'll ping them all 
<imbrandon> yea so it dont ping the whole room ;)
<imbrandon> Seveas, maybe make %editors pm the person that types it ? unless its like %+editors ?
* imbrandon thinks Seveas is gonna beat me one day for all the sugestions
<Seveas> yes
<imbrandon> hahah
<Seveas> I'm still working on your last suggestion
<imbrandon> hehehe /me go's back to compiling
<seaLne> could me removing things from my konq location toolbar so i could put the "main" toolbar on the same line really have caused me to loose ^L and alt+arrowkey navigation?
<Riddell> I don't see how
<Tonio_> argh !!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> that's a HUDGE bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: is #ubuntu-deve the good place to discuss proftpd issues ?
<Tonio_> +l
<Riddell> Tonio_: depends if someone who knows the topic happens to be around
<Riddell> ubuntu-devel list might be better
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't know since it is very specific
<Tonio_> but for a specific usage, the problem is very important...
<Riddell> Tonio_: is it an ubuntu issue?  if not going upstream might be better
<Tonio_> I don't know, but I think so... in fact I'm migrating a server from debian to ubuntu
<Tonio_> I use proftpd-mysql and it always worked correctly with debian, except that now, with ubuntu, I get this :
<seaLne> weird i have back those key chords after restarting, but annoyingly now location toolbar is full width and won't let me add main to the right of it, ohwell
<Tonio_> Riddell: 
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ proftpd -l | grep sql
<Tonio_>   mod_sql.c
<Tonio_>   mod_sql_mysql.c
<Tonio_>   mod_quotatab_sql.c
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ proftpd
<Tonio_>  - Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'SQLBackend' on line 109 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'.
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$
<Tonio_> sorry but pastebin fails here....
<Tonio_> that's quite a big issue for people who want to migrate :) the problem is the maintainer is debian DD but the package works on debian....
<Tonio_> so I'm quite a bit embarrassed ;)
<seaLne> build-deps broken in ubuntu maybe?
<seaLne> does seem strange
<Tonio_> seaLne: no that's not an issue with deps....
<Tonio_> the module is compiled IN the binary
<Tonio_> and proftpd -vv claims the module is there
<seaLne> ah ok
<Tonio_> but the binary doesn't- recognise any sql parameter........;
<Tonio_> the point is I tested on 3 dapper machines, same result
<Tonio_> I'm temporary backporting debian's package
<Tonio_> because I really need to perform this migration correctly :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: the goodpoint is that merging the current debian package works :)
<Tonio_> I'l report that on the devel ml th get a backport eventually
<Tonio_> the dependancies are compatible with dapper actually
<Riddell> someone just made https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuGTKTheme
<abattoir> Riddell: doesnt the gtk-qt engine do the same?
<Riddell> that's what I thought
<Riddell> maybe it's not working for him for some reason
<apachelogger> I think firefox just uses gtk in a very odd way
<apachelogger> because it will look odd
<apachelogger> even did for me
<apachelogger> though this might also be related with a download from mozilla.com
<apachelogger> so precompiled installer
<Riddell> seaLne: could you bring me 3 kubuntu t-shirts to lugradio live?  I've got the go ahead from canonical for them (and more as we need them)
<pygi> Riddell, poke? :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-15
<toma> Tonio__: fyi, new gwenview is out
<Tonio__> toma: argh ! I performed the merge 3 days ago ;)
<Tonio__> I'll do it again then...
<toma> Tonio__: the good news is that it should be streightforward now ;-)
<Tonio__> toma: ping ?
<toma> Tonio__: pongg
<Tonio__> just a little question cause I'm a bit embarrassed actually
<Tonio__> toma: I just discovered there is no /etc/init.d/inetd script in ubuntu....
<Tonio__> how it inet.d launch managed ?
<Tonio__> I have one on debian
<Tonio__> sounds strange........
<toma> hmm, i dont know actually
<toma> i seem to have a /etc/init.d/inetd
<Tonio__> tomahu ?
<Tonio__> tonio@kubuntu:~$ find /etc/init.d/ | grep inet
<Tonio__> tonio@kubuntu:~$                 
<Tonio__> toma: ubuntu dapper too ?
<toma> yep
<toma> it is available in netkit-inetd
<Tonio__> is it normal that isn't installed by default ?
<Tonio__> on the desktop I can understand, but on the server............. that's a bit weird
<toma> yes
<Tonio__> imagin you want to install uw-imap for example.......... it will never start
<toma> for server you would expect it installed
<Tonio__> of course........
<Tonio__> I will post a mail on the server ml concerning this
<toma> yes
<Tonio__> or if you don't, you need to make sure that inetd based apps depend on that package.... at least
<toma> hmm 
<toma> you can use uw-imap as a daemon
<toma> so a depend is a bit harsh
<toma> but if it is  the  default.....
<Tonio__> toma: you always can,  but that means you will write the init.d script..........
<Tonio__> which isn't provided by default
<Tonio__> and there is a postinst script that configures inetd to use it
<Tonio__> that's why I feel stupid not to have a dependance on it
<toma> yes
<toma> tehe current amount of packages depending on that packages is very low though
<toma> lsb-base will install it though
<toma> uw-imap should depend on that i think
<toma> hmm no
<toma> i'm tired
<Tonio__> night toma
<toma> night
<Tonio__> thanks for the help
<toma> yw
<seaLne> Riddell: what sizes?
<Riddell> seaLne: me size
<Riddell> and a couple of other sizes
<Riddell> and bring one that's Mark Shuttleworth size, we'll see if we can get him to buy one :)
<seaLne> cool :)
<seaLne> would i be able to prise an ubuntu tshirt out of him? :)
<Riddell> don't think so, they've only had a couple of batches made and they were both for distro summits
<seaLne> large which is the biggest i have is 44" which should be fine for you, i'm medium
<Riddell> whit?  yous saying I'm fat likes?
<seaLne> :)
<seaLne> i was thinking on bringing about 20 tshirts down with me
<seaLne> s,m and l
<Riddell> sounds good
<seaLne> i think asuming i sell all of the current run, i will do some XL
<seaLne> people ae bigger than i thought :)
<seaLne> but then i thought small would have fit me, more dieting i suppose
<Riddell> dannya should be on the KDE/kubuntu stand too
<seaLne> cool :)
<Riddell> and maybe my Krissy will come along for a bit
<seaLne> should i bring a laptop?, i personally probably don't have much use for one
<seaLne> laxk of interweb etc
<Riddell> yeah, hadn't thought
<Riddell> I'll ask Ben Lamb what he's thinking of brining
<seaLne> just getting home from the pub may be a bit obvious from my typing :)
<seaLne> nn
<Riddell>  /msg
<DaSkreech> Is there a qt interface to Smart?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> Ok didn't think so
<abattoir> DaSkreech: only the GTK+ one, heard it might be in the works though :)
<DaSkreech> By Whom?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i'm not sure, just hearsay knowledge :P
<DaSkreech> The best kind :)
<abattoir> lol
<abattoir> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartPackageManager
<abattoir> See Outstanding issues :)
<DaSkreech> It's used by many other distros?
<abattoir> not that i'm aware of :P
<DaSkreech> Heh 
<abattoir> afaik, Canonical is it's main 'sponsor'
<DaSkreech>  I like the Riddell comment
<abattoir> indeed :)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<abattoir> hello uncle :P
<abattoir> we haven't been naughty while you  were away ;)
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Welcome!
<DaSkreech> damn you nixternal!
<Hobbsee> hi all
<nixternal> hahaha
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal and DaSkreech!
<Hobbsee> did kopete 0.12.1 get built for dapper?
<DaSkreech> I downgraded to 0.11 and it works now
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what works now?
<DaSkreech> Oscar
<nixternal> icq
<nixternal> yup
<DaSkreech> You went ot 0.11 as well?
<nixternal> on my other system since i use icq
<DaSkreech> I'm getting the Yahoo beta now
<nixternal> actually..im getting ready to setup bitlbee and get rid of kopete all together
<DaSkreech> Man I hate webinstalls
<Hobbsee> nixternal: fix for that is in my kopete edgy packages, or 0.12.1
<nixternal> good deal Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: want them built for i386 dapper, i take it?
<nixternal> they need to be built for all platforms right?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, eyah
<nixternal> hehe
* Hobbsee isnt sure what chroots are on imbrandon's machine.
<nixternal> im a k7/i386 kinda guy...but i am in no hurry either
<Hobbsee> oh good - the alias does work!
<imbrandon> dchroot -c dapper -d and s/dapper/edgy
<imbrandon> brb on the phone
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heya
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> heh, thanks
<nixternal> woohoo...cabo san lucas here i come!!!
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> nixternal, do you have
<nixternal> nope
<imbrandon> vfat partition mounted ?
<nixternal> heh, i was actually right on that one ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no idea, havent looked yet
<nixternal> i don't use no stinkin' fat anything
* Hobbsee fishes around imbrandon's hard drive.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: where'd you put the config files for pbuilder?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee <3
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T 
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> abattoir: hi to you too
<abattoir> Tm_T: :D
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i dont have it setup on that box, they are just plain chroots
<imbrandon> set em up if you want
<imbrandon> ( pbuilder )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you've got pbuilder stuff in your home dir, it looks like
* Hobbsee might just rm -rf them, and start again.
<imbrandon> yea thats a nfs homedir for all my boxes ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah...right....so i probably shouldnt delete it?
<imbrandon> yea ;)/home is a nfs share ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee wonders which config file will try to use it
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<imbrandon> it wont use one from my /home/brandon thats for sure
<Hobbsee> maybe
<nixternal> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<Hobbsee> guess it's not named right
<nixternal> that ownz
<DaSkreech> Yeah I just saw it
<Hobbsee> okay, nothing pbuilder related in /usr/local/bin, so i should be able to write to it
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates   the "karamba" on the list that builds agains gamin, that is superkaramba i am guessing?
<Hobbsee> yeah it would be
<nixternal> k
<Hobbsee> man that's a lot of packages to update
<nixternal> so i take it none of those are going to be in knot 1 then
<Hobbsee> nixternal: they will be, but they'll still have a dep on libgamin0
<nixternal> or they are, just build agains libgamin0
* Hobbsee think she'll wait for wednesday for that stuff.
<nixternal> ahhh ya
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> i wanted to play with some simple packaging here for some more exercises..
* Hobbsee looks.
* Hobbsee looks again
<nixternal> one more look and you might have it ;0
<Hobbsee> nixternal: go for it - there's plenty of packages to do - just  make sure you're running an up to date edgy pbuilder.
<abattoir> would karamba be superkaramba or just plain old karamba?
<nixternal> pbuilder -update
<nixternal> right?
<Hobbsee> hobbsee@voyager:~$ uname -a
<Hobbsee> Linux voyager 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 7 19:48:22 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hobbsee> no -
<nixternal> i already have an edgy pbuilder done
<nixternal> doh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: thought you said you were on amd64?
<Hobbsee> makes it easier if you're on i386 though
<imbrandon> nah voyager is i386
<imbrandon> birdofprey ( the nfs server ) is amd64
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh nice!  and that's the good building machine?
<Hobbsee> ahhhh..
<imbrandon> yea your on the good building machine and its i386
<Hobbsee> excellent
* Hobbsee tries to copy over some settings.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i didn't even see the - up there...so i was like wth is no -
<Hobbsee> hhe
<DaSkreech> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<nixternal> waste of cpu
<Hobbsee> does anything kde based give you graphical ssh?
<chavo> Hobbsee, konsole :)
<Hobbsee> chavo: note "graphical" :P
<Hobbsee> that's hwat i had been using
<nixternal> kssh
<chavo> you can use fish://username@server in konqueror
<nixternal> oh ya, forgot about that
<DaSkreech> Isn't that waste of CPU basically going to be built into KDE4?
<nixternal> there is so much stuff in konvo
<Hobbsee> ah, is it fish?  i only tried ssh/
<nixternal> is that what they are going to use for widgets?
<chavo> yeah fish rocks, you can put shortcuts in the open/save dialog and use it anywhere
<Hobbsee> excellent :)
* nixternal loves the cli ssh'n
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i do, but copying specific files graphically is easier
* Hobbsee needs to learn to use screen next.
<nixternal> screen rox
<DaSkreech> Ohhh screen rocks!
<nixternal> it is as easy as
<nixternal> screen
* Hobbsee doesnt usually get to play on other people's machines :P
<nixternal> screen -r
<nixternal> heh, every time i did that, little men in black suits show up ;)
* Hobbsee will modify these files locally, then upload them, she thinks.
<Hobbsee> shit.
<Hobbsee> that wasnt quite the plan :P
<Hobbsee> okay, tha'ts killed off the graphical ssh session.
<Hobbsee> and now we're back to running at normal speed.
<Hobbsee> good.
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Night
<DaSkreech> Going to try and get better
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech 
<abattoir> DaSkreech: your partition is free of errors? :)
<DaSkreech> Oh No still screwed
<abattoir> oh :(
<DaSkreech> It works :)
<DaSkreech> Still worrying though
* Hobbsee attacks pbuilder with a large pointy stick.
* rob runs from Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> rob: it's being annoying, and i've forgotten how i got it to work before.
<rob> hehe I know the pain :(
* Hobbsee is sure she didnt have to blatantly hard code things last time.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: if you want to do some of those merges, you're welcome - just tell me where you're starting from
<Hobbsee> although i may delay till i have upload privs.
<Hobbsee> depends how long it takes me to get this delightful thing working.
* nixternal will hold off on that since i am still refreshing my packaging skillz..unless merging is a heck of a lot simpler..but i don't ever remembering it being easier ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: removing a build dep/dep?  should be very simple :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: easier than the dh_iconcache stuff, although i guess you never did that
<nixternal> messed with it briefly is all i can say with the iconcache
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, did someone ever do kvpnc?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: which merges were you referring to??? so i can give them a quick lookover
<Hobbsee> nixternal: not merging, gamin rebuild stuff.
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> hmm..the first sentence says "After Knot 1"
<nixternal> which is like now isn't it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that's true.  i'm not sure when it is
<nixternal> this week
<nixternal> i thought the 14th for some reason
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i would assume on monday/tues/wed or so
<Hobbsee> yeah, it was supposed to be this week
<Hobbsee> i think we might just have success...
<Hobbsee> sorta
<Hobbsee> you.  are.  kidding.
<Hobbsee> this better not be the problem.
<Hobbsee> no,it isnt.  grr.
<nixternal> lol
* nixternal documents Hobbsee's passion
<Hobbsee> nixternal: unfortunately, i cant defenstrate this machine.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: it is time to take a break when you start using IRC to express your feeling, your anger, or your passion ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hah.
<nixternal> although, i detected sarcasm from crimsun tonight on irc..
<nixternal> maybe i need a break
<nixternal> i actually have the feeling that i am not doing enough to help out, i feel like i have a lot of free time to spare
<nixternal> maybe i am just a big looser
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i get that too :P
<Hobbsee> no you're nto
<nixternal> whew
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you're new at this.  
<nixternal> new..i did this with SuSe for a good 5 years b4 i about jumped from a bridge ;)
<nixternal> but that was back when i was into programming...that was also the time i totally switched fields in IT
<Hobbsee> nixternal: give that gamin stuff a go - no one around to upload it (yet), but
<nixternal> i will at least grab a package and source and take a look
<Hobbsee> nixternal: make sure you grab it from the right distro - iv'e screwed that before :P
<nixternal> apt-get source kflickr
<nixternal> that is how i am grabbing it from us
<nixternal> then i am getting the 0.6 from sourceforge
<nixternal> that came out last week
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i got it!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, but which distro are you running?  dapper?
<Hobbsee> you need the edgy sources to build for edgy (mutter mutter grumble grumble at trying to patch 0.12 with a 0.11 patch!)
<nixternal> ya Hobbsee
<nixternal> running dapper
<nixternal> hrmm...
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you need to either login to a edgy pbuilder, or grab the source from packages.ubuntu.com - again, make sure it's edgy, then run dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<nixternal> got it
<nixternal> ahhh haaaa
<Hobbsee> :D
<nixternal> i was wondering where all the libgamin was ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> okay, it's kopete building time!
<nixternal> hrmm
<Hobbsee> nixternal: wha't sup?
<nixternal> i get a 'File to Patch:' entry after running        cd kflickr-0.5/ && uupdate ../kflickr-0.6.tar.gz
<nixternal> never seen this one b4
<Hobbsee> bleck, uupdate hey?
<nixternal> following crims
<Hobbsee> you need to check for current patches, and see if they still apply first
<Hobbsee> yeah yeah.
* Hobbsee doenst trust uupdate.
<Hobbsee> it fubar'd my package once.
<Hobbsee> but it was a nice tool :)
<nixternal> current patches from upstream?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, see if ubuntu added anything
<Hobbsee> use dch to view the changelog
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> everything is 0.5
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
* Hobbsee just does upgrades manually.  less easy to fubar that way.
* ajmitch has never used uupdate
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hello
<Hobbsee> okay, this is working, i'm happy now.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: fill me in on the manual if it is quick and easy?
* Hobbsee had to hardcode the edgy directory to make it read the apt-cache.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18057
<Hobbsee> Riddell gave me excellent directions :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: s/apt-get source/ directions from above w.r.t packages.ubuntu.com and dpkg-source -x
<nixternal> k
* nixternal gives that a try
<Hobbsee> aye, i think i'm in trouble now.
* Hobbsee inadvertantly killed apachelogger's changes to kopete, as he didnt speak to me, and i'd been doing the last few upgrades.
* Hobbsee suspects he wont like that.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Hobbsee: for kflickr there is already a debian directory
<nixternal> should that get wiped out, and cp over the old...or keep this one
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ouch?
<nixternal> hehe
* Hobbsee checks the packaging guide.
* nixternal has it open on puter and in lap
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: check the section on common mistakes
<nixternal> does it have my picture next to it?
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> Do not repackage it. You can ask the author(s) to delete the debian/ dir and provide a diff.gz instead. This makes it easier to review their work, and it separates packaging from program source.
<Hobbsee> hah - no, we all make them
<Hobbsee> it's taken  me a few hours to get a simple pbuilder working, cos i didnt make the configuration file quite correct.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, copy ubuntu's debian dir over.  and whinge at the people who make kflickr
<nixternal> roger that
<Hobbsee> man, kopete builds much quicker on imbrandon's machine!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> use and abuse it
<Hobbsee> hah
* Hobbsee has been.
* Hobbsee has been fighting with pbuilder on it.
<nixternal> i fight with everythign..so im used to that
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee went around removing all the config files for it, then watched it whinge.
* Hobbsee then hardcoded bits, until it whinged about what she wanted to whinge about.
<nixternal> lol
* Hobbsee then put those files back, and it works :)
<Hobbsee> it's clearly not a good idea to comment out the line about result
<nixternal> good when it just happens to work like that
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> debsign doesn't work for me
<Hobbsee> nixternal: do you have a key?
<nixternal> yes ma'am
<Hobbsee> hwo are you using the debsign?
<nixternal> well..pbuilder -S
<nixternal> and i get the debsign error
* Hobbsee wonders what -S does.
* nixternal too
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> where are you getting pbuilder -S from?
<nixternal> packaging guide
<nixternal> im on another tangent there
* Hobbsee thought it had to be "dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot --autosign -kxxxxxxxx" to build the source of a package.  or something
<Hobbsee> you can just debsign it afterwards, it doesnt matter
<nixternal> ahh..ok
<nixternal> what is that dch -i bit
<Hobbsee> dch -i = increment changelog
<Hobbsee> do "dch", then exit, then "dch -i" - fairly easy to see
<nixternal> ya..all i had to do was run it to see ;)
<Hobbsee> and say "New upstream version" and update the version number appropriately
<nixternal> done with all that..man that is whicked easy
<nixternal> time to build
<nixternal> should i build it the way you posted a few lines back?
<nixternal> dpkg-buildpackage?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: use dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -k98B2D4F0 <-- but with your key, instead of mine
<nixternal> issue that in         kflickr-0.6/
<nixternal> cd ../ from teh debian dir
<pygi> Riddell, poke ^_^
<Hobbsee> pygi: too early
<Hobbsee> pygi: hmm...maybe not.  most likely too early
<pygi> Hobbsee, oki, thanks ^_^ Do you know if we have pykde4?
<Hobbsee> pygi: in edgy?  no, but p.u.c should
<pygi> Hobbsee, please translate the "p" part to me ^_^
<Hobbsee> pygi: ah, sorry.  packages.ubuntu.com
<abattoir> pygi: good morning :)
<Hobbsee> like p.d.o - packages.debian.org
<Hobbsee> planet.ubuntu.com is usually referred to as planet
<pygi> Hobbsee, well, I haven't found it there, but oh well ^_^
<pygi> morning abattoir, how are you?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> wo0t Hobbsee it completed
<nixternal> next step please ;)
<abattoir> !info pykdeextensions
<ubotu> pykdeextensions: Python packages to support KDE applications (scripts). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 110 kB, installed size 792 kB
<Hobbsee> nixternal: got somewhere to upload?
<pygi> abattoir, I saw that already !!!
<nixternal> Hobbsee: buntudot
<abattoir> pygi: sleepy, bye, btw remember, ^^^ is not pykde4 ;)
<pygi> abattoir, you havent slept?
<pygi> beh
<abattoir> no :(
<pygi> night night
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice, upload it, and i'll take alook
<abattoir> its worse than my computer's uptime :(
<nixternal> upload =>   .dsc, source.changes, ubuntu1.tar.gz, orig.tar.gz, and tar.gz?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: is there a .diff.gz?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> hrrmm
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what's the name of the .orig.tar.gz?
<nixternal> kflickr-0.6.orig.tar.gz
<nixternal> that is the one i created prior
<Hobbsee> nixternal: change the - to a _ and run teh dpkg-buildpackage again.
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> should i rm anything prior?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah, shouldnt need to
<nixternal> i should have freakin' known that too
<nixternal> im an idiot there ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: not really.  i got caught with that a fair few times
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you're not an idiot at all.
<nixternal> i do it every time though ;)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> where is that big pointy stick?
* Hobbsee hands nixternal the big pointy stick
<nixternal> booyah
<nixternal> there is the diff ;)
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Hobbsee> okay, upload the .orig.tar.gz, the .diff.gz, and the .dsc
<nixternal> so now..copy up the .diff, .dsc, and the .orig.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> and give me the link to them
<Hobbsee> upe
<nixternal> yay
<Hobbsee> *yep
<nixternal> roger that
* Hobbsee will check it out
<nixternal> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/packages/kflickr-0.6/
<nixternal> there you go
<nixternal> thanks Hobbsee for the help
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: were the ubuntu changes anything important?
<nixternal> ubuntu changes were all 0.5 history..the 0.6 just came out and there were a few changes yes
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you only modified stuff in the debian/ dir?
<nixternal> yes
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nixternal@CaboWabo isnt a proper email address
<nixternal> i am sure i did something wrong..as that seemed to easy
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> i dont' know why it did that
<nixternal> dch -i might have taken my localhost info??
<Hobbsee> nixternal: run dch, and add it again
<Hobbsee> yeah, it does
<Hobbsee> unless you set what email to use
<nixternal> ahh..ok
<nixternal> is that even remotely correct though Hobbsee beside the email issue?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm still looking thru it, and i've yet to build it, but it looks good
<nixternal> should i rebuild it after changing the email and post it up?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, just the dpkg-buildpackage command again
<Hobbsee> you dont need to reupload the .orig.tar.gz, just the other
* Hobbsee wonders what version of kflickr is in sid.
<nixternal> probably was .5 until this week
<nixternal> unless they were grabbing cvs
<Hobbsee> ah, it was in debian, nice
<Hobbsee> er, wasnt
<nixternal> k Hobbsee done
<Hobbsee> nixternal: cool :)
<nixternal> that way is to easy
* Hobbsee builds the other copy
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe :)
<nixternal> it seems like i did something wrong ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: doesnt look like it to me
<nixternal> your way needs to be int he packaging guide as long as i did it correct
<Hobbsee> yeah, i should make you write it :P
<nixternal> gahah
<Hobbsee> explain what each step does, etc
<nixternal> i could make a quick .diff for laserjock
<Hobbsee> and of course, if it breaks, then you have to fix it, but...
<Hobbsee> usually just fixing the control file or whatever
<nixternal> ya
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> im interested in seeing if that worked
<Hobbsee> nixternal: did you test build and install it?
<nixternal> nope, cuz it is edgy
<nixternal> should i have run lintian on it?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, always useful. 
<Hobbsee> nixternal: tells you if you've screwed anything major up
* Hobbsee should have run lintian on this, actually.
* Hobbsee did it the hard way, and debdiff'd it
<nixternal> 2 W's and 1 E
<nixternal> the rest N
<Hobbsee> what are they?
<nixternal> E = kflickr source: debian-files-list-in-source
<Hobbsee> yeah i wondered what that was....
<nixternal> W = kflickr source: changelog-should-mention-nmu
<Hobbsee> yeah, ignore that.  that's debian specific
<nixternal> W = kflickr source: source-nmu-has-incorrect-version-number 0.6-0ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> shoulda given you a headache about unknown distribution edgy, too
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, again, debian specific
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> nothign about edgy at all
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what release does it say in the changelog?
<nixternal> 0.6-0ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> nixternal: and what distrobution?
<nixternal> edgy
* Hobbsee copies the deb from imbrandon's building machine to his webserver, all from here :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm, interesting
<nixternal> is that a good or bad interesting?
<Hobbsee> it's slow
<Hobbsee> but it's still very cool :)
<nixternal> if that works, then i want a dapper upgrade to be made ;)
<nixternal> cuz i use kflickr all the time
<nixternal> thanks to Riddell
<Hobbsee> nixternal: then you have to request a backport
<Hobbsee> nixternal: but you'll still need an uploader for it
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> it isn't possible to build that on a dapper setup is it?
<Hobbsee> ah, it should be.  it'll need to be for a backport
<Hobbsee> nixternal: run it thru a dapper pbuilder, then try to install it, to see.
<nixternal> i only have an edgy pbuilder
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's not that painful to make 2, unless you scrwe up the config files like i did earlier
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i could always place the dapper pbuilder on this system
<nixternal> build from 2 different locals
<Hobbsee> nixternal: in the documentation, there's a section on multiple pbuilders.  they're not that evil.
<nixternal> although both on 1 would be ideal...how would you go about switching between the builds though?
<nixternal> i seen the -base.tgz stuff
<Hobbsee> have a couple of scripts.
<nixternal> i think i have them on this machine as a matter of fact
<nixternal> the pbuilderrc
<Hobbsee> nixternal: do edgy stuff first, then look at dapper's :P
<nixternal> i have an edgy and dapper one that you gave me a while back
<Hobbsee> dont get too complicated
<Hobbsee> what, pbuilder-edgy, or edgybuild?
<nixternal> pbuilder-edgy
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> you probably dont want my script of that
<Hobbsee> you probably want the one on !pbuilder
<nixternal> !pbuilder
<nixternal> that one
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Hobbsee> nixternal: think i should build the kde 3.5.3 debs with kscreensaver fix?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: and http://www.buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/ for kopete debs
<nixternal> go for it
<nixternal> something tells me the kde 3.5.3 will take a bit
<nixternal> kopetes are up to date?
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's what i built on imbrandon's machine, after fixing the pbuilders
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> hey, i should set my 'default_host_main = revu' for my dput.cf file correct?
<nixternal> since im not a dev
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah
<nixternal> k
* Hobbsee always uses dput revu *.changes anyway
<nixternal> k
* Hobbsee is getting into a bad habit of doing sudo -s.
<nixternal> am i ready for a revu upload?
<Hobbsee> !search libham edgy
<ubotu> Found nothing
<Hobbsee> stupid libham
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yep
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ty Hobbsee
<nixternal> here we go
<Hobbsee> !search ham edgy
<ubotu> Found nothing
* nixternal crosses fingers
<Hobbsee> did you sign it first?
<Hobbsee> debsign -kyourkeyidhere *.changes
<nixternal> i will now
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> revu rejects unsigned uploads, iirc
<nixternal> i added the 'allow_unsigned_uploads = 0' to the config..so it would have told me if i didn't
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice
* Hobbsee hasnt modified dput in a while.
<nixternal> it was already signed
<Hobbsee> but my revubuild auto debsigns, so i dont usually manually remember to, unless i'm merging
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> dput revu *.changes then
<nixternal> fromt he dpkg-buildpackage
<Hobbsee> yep, cool
<nixternal> Successfully uploaded packages
<nixternal> Not running dinstall.
<nixternal> guess that means i did my first one
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<Hobbsee> revu updates every 5 mins, starting on the hour,i think
<nixternal> you own Hobbsee, i appreciate the patience
<nixternal> imbrandon always throws things at me ;)
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee usually doesnt know where they are in her head.  or just hasnt read the doco in a while.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> so, on the kubuntu membership stuff, what do you suggest i do?  i have yet to hear anything back on ubuntu membership, but i am fairly confident mako isn't going to deny it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, if mako approves you, then, you're fine
<Hobbsee> otherwise, we can do it
<Hobbsee> i think
<Hobbsee> i expect
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> just chop down your intro - the old rules were "give us your three liner" - which was three paragraphs, pretty much.  not the entire wiki page!
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> 2 days until kubuntu, something tells me i won't hear anything by then
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to update her wiki page before wednesday
* nixternal will point to the meeting log from the CC
<nixternal> although, i still have my introduction saved ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you post that long an intro again, and i'll -1 you :P
<nixternal> rofl
<nixternal> mine wasn't long at all
<nixternal> joey stanford's was long
<nixternal> him and the other guys keep messaging me, have you heard anything yet?
<Hobbsee> not at all
<nixternal> lol...so i emailed mako on behalf of us all yesterday
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> did you get a response?
<nixternal> mako is way to busy to get a 1 day response
<nixternal> im guessing a good week plus
<nixternal> the big thing i want is the Chicago Team to be official
<nixternal> i will be happy with that
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> true - emailing devs is often risky
<nixternal> and usually impossible
<Hobbsee> no, not impossible.  just that they dont read all mail
* Hobbsee deletes a lot of mailing list stuff
* Hobbsee is subscribed to a lot of bug packages too
<nixternal> im not going through the mailing list...cuz i do the same..unless it is related to my teams
<Hobbsee> it's useful for people who dont seem to like writing bugs on malone
<nixternal> i need to work on more bug triage too
<nixternal> i have been slacking in the bug department
<Hobbsee> oh yay!  a sync!
<nixternal> they took pretty much all the privs away so not everyone can wishlist a bug and what not
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i wouldnt bother much with bugs, not while we're still merging everything
<Hobbsee> nixternal: true
<nixternal> now all i can do is respond like yup..looks good ;)
<Hobbsee> you can still move
<Hobbsee> and a lot of them are filed wrongly
<Hobbsee> oh, and mark as dupes, and test and confirm
* Hobbsee does very little changing importance
* Hobbsee has a brainwave
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> [18:27]  <Hobbsee> hi all.  i know we've changed the level of people who can set the status for a bug, but can we have a checkbox of "this is a wishlist", just like for security, and that changes the importance of the bug?  
<nixternal> good deal
<nixternal> if not, have them add us the ubuntu-qa team ;)
<seaLne> yeah thats about the only importance change i ever made
* Hobbsee is in the ubuntu-qa team
* Hobbsee poked dholbach and got approved immediately :)
* Hobbsee ssh's into imbrandon's machine again
<seaLne> yeah but not many people will get into ubuntu-qa
<Hobbsee> true
<nixternal> very true
<nixternal> until you get known
<seaLne> even then i think it is intended to be very small
<Hobbsee> also true
<Hobbsee> like i say - i end up setting that flag very very rarely
<nixternal> which is a problem if you ask me..then you get people complaining people are moving to slow and what not
<Hobbsee> but i just requested that we get a "this is a wishlist" box on #launchpad, which would make sense.
<nixternal> it would make a lot of sense
<Hobbsee> so hopefully it'll happen
<seaLne> bug submitters used to set it aswell
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yeah, but they always used to mess with the priorities of it.
<Hobbsee> seaLne: which was a darned nuisance
* Hobbsee plays with the status and whatever for stuff she's about to fix - and usually assigns it to herself as well, so no one touches it
<nixternal> although truthfully...i think the only thing you should be able to do is create a bug unless you are on the bug team or the ubuntu-qa, as to many people still change the priority or move it upstream, or they subscribe the bug to themselves and get mad when no one fixes it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<nixternal> if that revu goes good, tomorrow i am going to do a 'dapper' version of that
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you know the policy on backporting?
<nixternal> not a 100% no
<Hobbsee> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<nixternal> i know i have requested them in the past for breezy
<nixternal> ok..bed time
<nixternal> g'nite all...thanks again Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> night nixternal 
<Hobbsee> seaLne: your'e right, 9 people, + all motus and core devs.  not that many
<Riddell> pygi_: hi
<pygi_> hi Riddell 
<pygi_> just wanted to ask if we have pykde4 ^_^
<pygi_> but I already got an answe
<pygi_> answer*
<Riddell> pygi_: pykde4 would require kde 4
<Riddell> but do go with pyqt 4
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nixternal did a package today, did you want to review and upload it?
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> URL?
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dont know what happened to them w.r.t launchpad, but http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/packages/kflickr-0.6/ is where they are
* Hobbsee wonders what to di
<Hobbsee> *do
<Hobbsee> hi allee 
<Riddell> "RichJohnson <nixternal@gmail.com>" do I detect someone overusing wikification?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i think he may have gone to bed..
<Hobbsee> also, shouldnt that be a real name there?
<Riddell> that's what I was pointing to
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: tell me what i should do tonight :P
* Hobbsee is bored.
<omeow> Fix ark ;)
<Hobbsee> omeow: ho hum.  how dull.
* Hobbsee is vaguely tempted to fix that screensaver bug on kde 3.5.3 packages, if she thought Riddell would upload it.
<Riddell> if you make it on my machines in fresh chroots on all three architectures I'd probably upload it if I ever get access to kubuntu.org again
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you've lost access?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i got ssh access and set up pbuilder on imbrandon's machine this afternoon :D
* Hobbsee likes.
<Hobbsee> does that count?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: does he have all three architectures?
<Riddell> nixternal: kflickr uploaded, thanks
<imbrandon> Riddell, i have all three but i dident give her access to them
<imbrandon> actualy my ppc is dead atm
<imbrandon> nvm
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, but i've only got access to one
<imbrandon> ( not dead just no os on it )
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee / Riddell if you want ( and riddell has time to setup me accounts ) i'll upload what you changed and build it on his machines, since its slow for you
<Hobbsee> yeah, that'd work
* Hobbsee will probably end up buildign the i386 versions to test, anyway.
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: can do
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, your bulding in my machine right ? just tell me the dir its in when you have it done
<imbrandon> brb gonna get some milk
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: not right this second, but yeah.  the final debs will be in /var/cache/pbuilder/dapper/result, until i move them somewhere, and the debdiff will likely be in ~
* Hobbsee notes that Riddell is subscribed to her wiki page.  weird.
<imbrandon> Riddell, subscribes to all of them i think ;)
<Riddell> I do yes
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> umm and i mean the *.dsc / *.diff.gz / and orig.tar.gz but i'm sure its in your ~/deve right ? ( when ready obviously not right this minute )
<imbrandon> s/deve/devel
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah.  finals of them are also in result, too, you know
* Hobbsee tends to revubuild.sh them.
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> oh thats right you put me some new script / commnda on there
* imbrandon macke mental note to try them later
<imbrandon> s/macke/makes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, all in /usr/local/bin - go ahead and use them
<Hobbsee> people gave them to me when i started packaging mostly anyway :)
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon kils pid 6666 ( jk, but it is funny irssi is running on 6666 )
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/pool-dapper/kdebase/kdebase_3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2.dsc etc that i want, isnt it?
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool :)
* imbrandon gets to do some l33t php on a.u.c ;)
<Riddell> a.u.c?
<imbrandon> art.u.c
<Riddell> you run that?
<imbrandon> now
<imbrandon> JUST now ;)
<Riddell> doesn't it use thos's stuff?
<imbrandon> mark and mathew nzum ( sp? )  just handed it off to me
<imbrandon> dunno havent looked at it yet
<imbrandon> its blank atm
<imbrandon> somone took the old down
<imbrandon> but i'm gonna lookup the archive
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure it did use thos' setup from art.gnome.org
<Riddell> which always seems to me to require too much manual work compared to kde-look.org
<toma> moguh
<Riddell> morning toma 
<imbrandon> ahh yea probably, thus why i'm re hacking it to make it more automated
<imbrandon> and add LP auth etc
<imbrandon> auto thumnails etc
<Hobbsee> hi toma 
<imbrandon> heya toma
<Hobbsee> dinner time - and dr who!
<imbrandon> mark mentioned something about the gnome-look.org codebase ( all the *-look.org codebases arent the same ? )
<imbrandon> speaking of i watched chrismas invasion , it was rockin Riddell thanks ;)
<Riddell> it definately doesn't use the *-look.org codebase
<imbrandon> err art.gome.org ( mis read ) yea mark was talkin g about *-look.org but more simple and (k)ubuntu"ized"
<toma> kmail already crashed twice on me, just reading mail. gosh
<imbrandon> ;(
<imbrandon> anyone on i386 with kernel 2.6.15-26-686 on dapper wanna test the installability of a package from universe before i file a bug
<imbrandon> s/universe/multiverse
<toma> Riddell: i'll not try to bring kde-rosetta closer together. I don't see more then one or two translators which would be interested.
<toma> Riddell: i'm a bit dissapointed in them
<Riddell> yeah, fair enough
<Riddell> thanks for trying so far
<toma> ok
* imbrandon needs to learn spanish better then i would translate more ;)
<mornfall> toma: disappointed in whom?
<toma> mornfall: a couple of kde translators
<imbrandon> moins mornfall
<mornfall> toma: they don't like rosetta?
<mornfall> hi imbrandon 
<toma> mornfall: no, not at all. Look at the list archives of kde-i18n-doc for detaills, but they are almost agressive against it.
<toma> mornfall: very protective of their own shop in any case.
<mornfall> i am not surprized :)
<mornfall> i know at least one person who uses kde specifically because of kbabel
<toma> mornfall: well, i'm not surprised about that fact, i am surprised that they do not want to try to fix rosetta's issues and be happy
<mornfall> isn't rosetta like closed-source? how they can fix rosett's issues?
<mornfall> +a
<Riddell> by making suggestions to the rosetta kdevelopers
<Riddell> s/k//
<toma> mornfall: and it is also about the content... the way of filling it and getting it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you could start testing stuff for backports if you're looking for something to do
<omeow> testing?
<omeow> How is that done? Can I just install new packages? Or do I have to compile them from source?
<Riddell> compile them from edgy source on dapper and see if they work
<omeow> Hm, is there a potential to get a screwed up system? And is there a list of stuff that needs to be tested?
<mornfall> makes me wonder where ubuntu is getting this everybody needs to love us attitude
<Riddell> mornfall: I'd rather people didn't hate us
<Riddell> omeow: none if you do it in a pbuilder
<omeow> Riddell, I'll have to look up what exactly pbuilder is. Currently doing some tests in Opera's new weekly build. 
<imbrandon> omeow, a chroot that cleans itself each run
<imbrandon> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<mornfall> Riddell: all the "you should like us more" whining doesn't help with that :p -- like aaron says, people are emotional beings... and as i say, there is no reason in emotion
<mornfall> Riddell: so there is no point reasoning with someone that they should like ubuntu more, it only makes them unhappy
<omeow> Thanks imbrandon. :)
<toma> mornfall: that is a pretty negative look at the world
<mornfall> toma: not really -- just trying to convince people to change their emotions by reasoning is IMO pointless
<mornfall> just don't give them reasons to hate you and they probably won't
<toma> mornfall: i dont agree. by explaining something and trying to let people understand the other ones position, could lead to more insight and understanding..
<omeow> ok, pbuilder installed, where's the list of stuff to be tested?
<mornfall> toma: sure, but that doesn't include "you hate us and you shouldn't" type of whining
<toma> right
<Riddell> omeow: kaffeine, kopete, dbus
<omeow> And I should just build those from source?
<Riddell> yes
<omeow> Ok, i'll give kaffeine a try.
<Riddell> from edgy source, on dapper
<imbrandon> Riddell, is the a chance python-* will be backported ?
<mornfall> ha, i rule
<mornfall> (patch to vncviewer works)
<mornfall> no matter
<Riddell> imbrandon: whatever for?
<imbrandon> nice mornfall
<toma> mornfall: issue 47181 was reaised btw
<toma> mornfall: bug 47181 was reaised btw
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47181 in ept "broken localisation support" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47181
<imbrandon> Riddell, mostly the pykde4 stuff is what i'm interested in
<Riddell> imbrandon: pykde4 doesn't exist yet, what with kde 4 not existing and aa
<mornfall> toma: the general attitude is one of the reasons that pushed me away from (k)ubuntu again, sort of
<mornfall> toma: see, adept localisation is currently half-pointless anyway, considering how package descriptions are all in english anyway
<toma> mornfall: most of my mails are in english, but i still like a dutch kmail
<mornfall> toma: you are not the primary target group of localisation
<imbrandon> mornfall, thats not to say the package desc wont be localize SOMEDAY though
<mornfall> imbrandon: and that's not to say that adept won't be able to be properly localised, hmm?
<mornfall> i am just saying that *right now* it doesn't work and i won't go and fix it for old versions
<mornfall> it's actually trivial to
<mornfall> and anyone could fix it
<imbrandon> ;)
<mornfall> but, well, they would have to think :)
<mornfall> i don't need nor use localisation, so maybe someone who wants it could fix the (slight) problem
<mornfall> i already went to the length of making sure all user-visible strings are i18n-wrapped
<omeow> Riddell, /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/ does not exist, yet I'm expected to rename all instances of dapper from that directory to edgy. I did find one occurence of dapper in /etc/pbuilderrc and changed that.
<toma> mornfall: i really find it insulting when people over and over tell me that i'm not a target group. It is a lame argument.
<imbrandon> omeow, we want to know if they work in dapper not edgy ;)
<omeow> Oh darn, I thought I had to get the edgy source that way. 
<Riddell> omeow: you want a dapper chroot
<Riddell> pbuilder
<mornfall> toma: you are not, that's it... noone stops you from fixing issues that affect you though
<mornfall> toma: it's not a lame argument either
<toma> yes it is.
<Riddell> omeow: get the edgy source with wget from archive.ubuntu.com
<mornfall> toma: so you are suggesting that you know better which problems are more important than the person fixing them?
<toma> mornfall: not at all. I'm saying that people telling me that i'm not the target group are wrong.
<mornfall> toma: they aren't, they can't be wrong by definition, if they are the authors of the program in question
<mornfall> toma: how can you know better what is my target group than i?
<toma> ok, so i'm in my third fight for this day. I'll give up and watch some tele for the rest of the day ;-)
<mornfall> yeah, maybe it's a reason to think about your stance
<toma> yep
<Hobbsee> Unpacking bdftopcf (from .../bdftopcf_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/bdftopcf_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Hobbsee>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/bdftopcf', which is also in package xfonts-util
<Hobbsee> darn.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the error when trying to build...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh shoot, i'm an idiot.
<Hobbsee> its' still valid, but it wasnt what i was intending to do anyway.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where's that dunce cap?  that's twice i've built for edgy what should be for dapper in two days.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've got kopete debs, and source.  source is on revu, dapper deb is on buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i'm gonna be out till 3pm local time , do what ever you need to the system just not my /home/brandon ;) if ya need something leave me a message on jabber ( if i get internet where i'm going i'll have jabber on )
<imbrandon> see yall in a few hours
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, okay, cool.  i'm just building - on the correct architecture this time.  sheesh.
<imbrandon> lol
<omeow> Ok Riddell. I'm building the latest kaffeine now.
<omeow> Should I save any compiler errors I'm getting?
<Hobbsee> omeow: yeah, and pastebin them
<omeow> Hm, pbuilder doesn't save the log to a file?
<Hobbsee> ah, i dont think so
<omeow> Ok, so pbuilder just finished, where do the .deb files end up? 
<Riddell>  /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<omeow> If I ls -l the directory that I downloaded the files to, just the files I downloaded are there.
<Hobbsee> yay!  it patched correctly :D
* Hobbsee will be back in a bit
<Hobbsee> kdebase is doing ./configure
<omeow> (sorry for asking so many questions, I'm obviously new to this.)
<Hobbsee> omeow: not a problem, i'll help you more when i get back, if you like
<omeow> Ok, seems to build and work so far.
<Riddell> omeow: kaffeine?
<Riddell> jdong: what's the status of backports?
<omeow> Riddell, yeah, it just finished building. 
<Riddell> omeow: did you install and run it?
<omeow> Yes, I think i'll re-build it though. I didn't get a logfile by default.
* pygi_ wonders why Kmail isn't in menus
* Hobbsee is baaaaaaaaaack!
<Hobbsee> pygi_: because it's part of kontact?
<Hobbsee> whee...still compiling
<Riddell> omeow: logfile should be in  /var/cache/pbuilder/result as *build
<abattoir> pygi_: welcome to KDE land! We hope you enjoy your stay!
<abattoir> :P
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir 
<pygi_> abattoir: lol :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yeah, that's right.  i forgot about that :P
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee :)
<pygi_> abattoir: wish me luck with dist-upgrade, I'll need it :)
* Hobbsee tries to make sure that the cable doesnt fall out the back of her laptop
<omeow> Riddell, yes, I'll use --pkgname-logfile this time.
<Hobbsee> pygi_: good luck!  tell me how it goes please :)
<abattoir> pygi_: so many people here have done it.
* Hobbsee wants to upgrade this machine at some time.
<abattoir> (or havent they?) ;)
<Hobbsee> i should have chucked this build in a screen or however that works...so i wouldnt have to leave my computer on all night
<Hobbsee> abattoir: well, i havent, but i've been busy merging, etc, so have just been using edgy in my pbuilder extensively
<pygi_> abattoir: joys of bad Konquerer :)
<abattoir> pygi_: Konq rocks, you are just used to firefox :P
<pygi_> abattoir: no, I cant open gmail
<abattoir> Hobbsee: oh ok :)
<Hobbsee> ick.   you take away my firefox, and i will stab you with my long pointy stick.
<abattoir> pygi_: change browser ID
<Hobbsee> konqi is good for some things though :)
<abattoir> pygi_: Tools->Change Browser...->Firefox/Mozilla
<abattoir> someone told me dapper shipped w/ default change in ID for google pages...
<abattoir> i guess that's not true then.
<pygi_> lemme just make Kmail work with gmail
<Hobbsee> pygi_: it does actually work - download teh pop3 :P
<mornfall> pop3 sort of defeats the purpose of gmail
<mornfall> and they don't give imap because that would make it actually useful without the lame web ui :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: well....depends what the purpose of gmail is, doesnt it?
* Hobbsee downloads all her gmail - it's what the ubuntu/kubuntu addresses link to
<mornfall> what's the point of webmail when you delete all mail from it anyway? :)
<mornfall> or of gigabyte quota
<pygi_> Hobbsee: just using pop
<pygi_> mornfall: you mean 3GB quota? :)
<Hobbsee> pygi_: yeah
<mornfall> pygi_: whatever-quota-is-in-effect-today
<Hobbsee> mornfall: well, that is true, and that's why i also have another imap email account - but it does have a bandwidth limit on it, and it is slower.
<pygi_> I won't delete mail
<mornfall> ahw, 976M    mail
<mornfall> pop3 is hilariously inefficient for large mailboxes
<pygi> nice, I forgot to backup my irc pass :P
<omeow> Riddell, Hobbsee if you're interested, here's the log for my kaffeine 0.8.1-3ubuntul build; http://pastebin.ca/88864
<mornfall> i'm wondering if gmail is increasing quota faster than my mailbox grows :-))
<omeow> I think i've done it properly.
<mornfall> (let's note that i *do* delete spam)
<Hobbsee> omeow: cool, that worked :)
<pygi> this download will take a while =P
<Riddell> omeow: cool
<Riddell> omeow: please report a bug on https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/ asking for a backport of kaffine with the exact version number
<Riddell> omeow: I'll confirm and subscribe it to ubuntu-archive
<pygi> Riddell: do we have any serious stability bugs in edgy?
<Hobbsee> pygi: Riddell likely doesnt know, does he?
* Hobbsee isnt sure if Riddell sees bug reports
<Hobbsee> oh hang on, we talk about it here too
<Riddell> I do see bug reports
<Riddell> I'm not on edgy myself though
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh, we need you to fix it, not be on it when it breaks :P
<Hobbsee> or is that my job now?
<Hobbsee> no, no, my job is to break it, i'm sure.
<Hobbsee> that's the most fun job.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when are we doing those libgamin fixes, and where's kvpnc and anythign else that was listed on edgypackageupdates, but isnt anymore?  were they removed for a reason?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: gamin fixes after Knot 1
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which is when?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's the status of kvpnc?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, it fell off the merge list, but apparently there's a newer version somewhere. toma_ mentioned it a while ago
<Riddell> Hobbsee: last thursday (or as soon as we can after that)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe...yeah, that's what i thought.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any current ETA on it though?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: none that I know of
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, i hadnt heard of any either.
* Hobbsee thinks that might be a relatively safe time to upgrade.
<Hobbsee> anyone know what time i have to be at work tomorrow?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...12...much more reasonable.
<pygi> o joy, kmail doesnt download all my mail
<abattoir> pygi: that's good in a way, do you want to download the 100s of MBs of mail? ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sheesh!  binaries of kdebase are 61mb total, it looks like!
<Riddell> -dbg will be a fair chunk of that
<pygi> abattoir: I have 1000MB, and yes, I want to download all
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where should i copy it to?  i havent tested if it's installable yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: copy it to buntudot, and you can grab it off there?  or you want me to scp it to your hard drive?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: also, source or binaries?
<Hobbsee> guess it'll need to be hosted somewhere till you get ftp back for kubuntu.org.
<mornfall> pygi: pop3 -- need i say more? :] 
<pygi> mornfall: ofcourse not :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: this is a rebuild of kdebase with the screensaver patch?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> Hobbsee: copy it to my hard disk somewhere
<pygi> mornfall: make a new format =P
<mornfall> pygi: no need, it's called imap ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any preferences where?
<mornfall> and it's a protocol not format
<Riddell> Hobbsee: in /home/hobbsee
<pygi> mornfall: ofcourse, wrong typing, sorry about that :P 
<pygi> well, gmail doesnt have imap :)
<mornfall> that's right
<mornfall> that's also a good reason not to use it :)
<pygi> heh, get me a better mail :)
* mornfall got gmail address (back in the invitation craze) and promptly set it to redirect to his normal smtp :)
<pygi> mornfall: bleh :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i forgot to sign it.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: guess you'll resign it anyway.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you'll want the binaries as well, i assume?
<omeow> Riddell, ok.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<omeow> (asking for backport, version number, etc)
<Hobbsee> cool
<omeow> Riddell, before I file a report for that to be ported to backports, however, is this all that needs to be done? Shouldn't I check if the program works properly, etc?
<omeow> Or is that done later?
<Hobbsee> omeow: yes, you should have done that right after you tested it built
<omeow> Right. And what happens if a newer version of kaffeine becomes available? Should I build that and ask for a backport? 
<Hobbsee> omeow: oh, kaffeine.  good, that should fix a lot of the kaffeine bugs!
<Riddell> omeow: I did say 12:50 < Riddell> omeow: did you install and run it?
<Hobbsee> omeow: you can if you want
<omeow> Yes, I'm just asking. :)
<omeow> I did a quick test to see if it worked. But I can be more extensive to see if everything works.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do i want to know what happened with kubuntu.org, and why you cant access it?  it'd be cool if we could chuck those kopete debs up for dapper - saves people going to the forum and grabbing crappy ones.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: same thing as happened to *.debian.org, it's being worked on
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh.  right, didnt make the connection.
<omeow> That's probably in connection with the recently hacked debian server.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<toma> sf.net was down for that reason yesterday as well
<toma> +probably
<omeow> Riddell; https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bug/53054
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53054 in dapper-backports "Requesting backport for kaffeine_0.8.1-3ubuntu1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
* Hobbsee snorts
<omeow> What? Did I do it wrong? =/
<Hobbsee> a screensaver not working issue is a critical issue in dapper?  right.
<omeow> Oh...
<omeow> It's not a critical issue, but it does make things look silly.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> worried about security?  lock your screen - dont even wait the 1min that you set it to.
<omeow> That's probably them trying to come up with reasons to get the issue fixed as soon as possible.
<Hobbsee> omeow: yeah, they did it on the forums too, so they ranted and raved...
<Hobbsee> omeow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1258847
<pygi> 9 more minutes
<Hobbsee> pygi: until?
<pygi> Hobbsee: until I can reboot, and see what happens :P
<Hobbsee> pygi: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> pygi: what'd you do?  oh, edgy
<pygi> Hobbsee: indeed
<pygi_> poke all
<Hobbsee> poke pygi_!
<pygi_> Riddell: 
<pygi_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pygi_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/adept-common_2.1_all.deb
<pygi_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/adept-installer_2.1_i386.deb
<pygi_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/adept-updater_2.1_i386.deb
<pygi_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/adept-notifier_2.1_i386.deb
<pygi_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pygi_> what's happeninng around here?
<Hobbsee> pygi_: want to pastebin the entire error?
<mornfall> may be missing Replaces: on adept-common
<Hobbsee> ah
<pygi_> ergh, I am afraid to reboot
<mornfall> which i can't be bothered to fix, because it means shitload of work
<pygi_> mornfall: eh, thats bad attitude
<mornfall> right, well, maybe you could fix and build it then, then catch my sponsor to upload it to debian? :)
<mornfall> there are other rc-bugs as well
<mornfall> which need fixing
<Hobbsee> mornfall: does the lack of fix mean it's permanently uninstallable, or what?
<mornfall> no, it's just not upgradable
<mornfall> have to remove adept and then install it again
<Hobbsee> ah right
<pygi_> Hobsee, just do apt-get -f install
<pygi_> mornfall: I can't fix all your mistakes :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, that's all uploaded now
<mornfall> right
<mornfall> i can't either
<pygi_> bleh =P
<mornfall> however, there is a bug i can't seem to be able to fix for some reason
<pygi_> which one?
<Hobbsee> the java one?
<mornfall> that it crashes as soon as you hit preview changes
<mornfall> no, a new one in 2.1
<Hobbsee> ah
<mornfall> well, i could fix it
<mornfall> but i would have to find some motivation first
<pygi_> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pygi_> mornfall: com'on, what kind of attitude is this!!!
<Hobbsee> mornfall: one question - if you hate it so much, why are you doing this?
* pygi_ nods
<mornfall> i can't even build it
<mornfall> *** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.60.
<mornfall> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<mornfall> because the build tools SUCK
<Hobbsee> mornfall: we've got a patch for that, btw.
<pygi_> mornfall: no, they dont really
<pygi_> just relay, and fix your attitude
<mornfall> you didn't spend last 20 minutes trying to fix cmake
<mornfall> can i have the fix for the build? because without that, there will be no further 2.1 fixes anyway
<Hobbsee> mornfall: isnt that kde 4 based, which wasnt really stable enough to build on yet?  that's what konvi people said
<Hobbsee> mornfall: sure, i'll grab you the link to it
<Hobbsee> mornfall: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu_00_autoconf2.60.diff
<mornfall> no, kde3 with cmake
<pygi_> I wonder how would I do anything if I had yours attitude :-/
<Hobbsee> mornfall: ahh...
<mornfall> it's a wee bit less broken than autotools
<mornfall> well, most of the time, anyway
<mornfall> right now, it's trying to drive me nuts
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> mornfall: and is it succeeding?
<mornfall> apparently, yes
* Hobbsee hands mornfall some chocolate, and a coffee.  drink up.
* mornfall wins
<mornfall> hmm, or no
<pygi_> damn , so much errors
<mornfall> \o/ it builds
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yay!
* mornfall grabs the autoconf fix
<Hobbsee> :)
<mornfall> that one works too
<mornfall> after some mucking with the build script
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<mornfall> so after something like 40 minutes, i can do some actual work, instead of fixing the damn build system
<mornfall> make that 30
<mornfall> more than enough to forget half the things i wanted
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> write them down?
<mornfall> In Flames -- Come Clarity
<mornfall> ha, i love when things work as i wanted them to
<omeow> Where can I opt to remove my account from launchpad and everything associated to it?
<Hobbsee> omeow: um, why?  no idea, to answer the question
<omeow> It's not in the FAQ and it's not in the options.
<mornfall> i have downloaded first package ever with adept 2.2 branch
<pygi_> omeow: perhaps #launchpad , but...
<mornfall> it didn't install correctly, but who cares
<mornfall> woho, zsh: segmentation fault  sudo sh -c
<mornfall> lovely
<mornfall> it also took down gdb
<pygi_> damn, why cant I locate qtdesigner
<mornfall> hmm, divide by zero
<mornfall> great one :)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> mornfall: please dont tell me you coded that.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: well, how often it happens that you perform more operations than you actually schedule (when scheduling nothing) :-))
<Hobbsee> mornfall: this is true
<pygi> Okay, so everyone, I suggest you don't upgrade your system
<Hobbsee> um, what the heck was that?
<pygi> Hobbsee: what??
* Hobbsee thinks a possum just fell onto the roof or something
* Hobbsee just heard a large thump thump thud outside.
<Hobbsee> pygi: why not?
<pygi> Hobbsee: because it's heavily broken
<mornfall> so it works, i can remove package
<mornfall> it then crashes, but that's expected :-)
<mornfall> thhe part that's not completely expected is that gdb freaks out
<mornfall> but knowing gdb.............
<Hobbsee> pygi: well, yeah, i knew that, what in particular?  the short version?
<Hobbsee> pygi: do we have X today?
<pygi> Hobbsee: nop :)
<mornfall> X? who needs X? :-))
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe!  i do!
* Hobbsee hugs X
<mornfall> but pygi, watch your attitude!
* mornfall hides
<Hobbsee> pygi: oh good!
* Hobbsee thwaps pygi 
* Hobbsee sends mornfall back to coding adept.
<Hobbsee> :P
<pygi> mornfall: my attitude is just fine :)
<mornfall> oh but you say it's broken
<mornfall> that's a bad attitude :p
<pygi> well, it is
<pygi> well, if I was its developer, it would be fixed in few minutes :)
<mornfall> when i say it's broken, it's broken too, yet my attitude is bad and yours ok? :P
<pygi> mornfall: no, you got it all wrong :P
<mornfall> damn :-)
<pygi> anyway, gotta reinstall some stable system :)
<pygi> bye mornfall :P
<mornfall> bye bye
<OculusAquilae> is somebody working on KubuntuDialupSupport? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDialupSupport
<OculusAquilae> first hi :)
<Hobbsee> hey OculusAquilae!
* Hobbsee isnt.
* Hobbsee doesnt know about anyone else.
* Hobbsee actually looks at the link.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that.  and the kppp stuff.  yes.
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: were you offering?
<OculusAquilae> hm, i think so :)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: no, but the fix to kppp should be trivial, the alternative to use knet is less trivial
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: what would you like to see done?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: I think kppp doesn't have support for PPPoE and PPPoA etc. right? So knet would be nice (but it has a bad ui, right)
<mornfall> this is so screwed, why is gdb segfaulting on me
<mornfall> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: have you tried knet?
<OculusAquilae> don't have a modem here at the moment
<mornfall> zsh: segmentation fault  KDE_DEBUG=1 DISPLAY=:0 gdb --args ./_build/default/adept/manager/adept_manage
<mornfall> so is there some *useful* debugger on linux?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: but it's running here and has to my mind a very bad ui 
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: I agree
* Hobbsee beds.   night all
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: you have a LP account?
<OculusAquilae> Hobbsee: yes, let me see
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: i'll try to remember to forward any of the dialup stuff bugs to you
<OculusAquilae> https://launchpad.net/people/bastianholst -- that's me
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: okay, cool.  ooh, you're a katapult dev :)
<OculusAquilae> right
* Hobbsee kills off some of the very old bug reports.
<Hobbsee> night all
<nixternal> nite
<nixternal> mornin' all ;)
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: see Riddell's comments about your package earlier
<nixternal> hehe...my name is WikiFied i know..that is how i did it on the puter when i set it up, so that is what happens when i dch -i
<nixternal> i will fix that from now on ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: then you need to change it :P
* Hobbsee notes that you can set the name, she thinks.
<nixternal> you can
<nixternal> i gotta find it in /etc somewhere
<mornfall> hmm, is someone else than me ever going to need non-threaded version of adept?
<mornfall> (i could go the extra bits to make an --nothreads commandline option)
<mornfall> right now it's compile-time switch
<mornfall> ohwell, YAGNi
<mornfall> I
<nixternal> hehe
<mornfall> anyone with an idea how long gdb build takes? :\
<mornfall> although, it's running tests already
<mornfall> WOW gdb doesn't crash with NOTHREADS version of adept \o/
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/packages/kflickr-0.6/        <- fixed the name issue so it isn't wikified anymore ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: I've upready uploaded that package
<nixternal> roger that...in the future then it will be good ;)
<nixternal> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/packages/lyx-1.4.2/
<nixternal> ^^how does that look?
<Riddell> nixternal: bad e-mail in changelog
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> i know..the freakin' @CaboWabo again
<Riddell> nixternal: is this in debian?  
<nixternal> i believe so as the older version was previously merged
* nixternal double checks
<Riddell> but this version isn't, so version number should be -0ubuntu1
<nixternal> k
* nixternal fixes that now
<nixternal> i have to make a note on changing the email issue..is there a way to set it when i do 'dch -i' that is grabs my email address and now the localhost?
<nixternal> s/now/not
<toma> nixternal: you can set a env var iirc, see the man page
<nixternal> ty toma
<nixternal> Riddell: i updated the page with the corrected info in it and the <version>
<Riddell> nixternal: seems all good, I'll upload if it compiles
<nixternal> cool Riddell..thanks...Hobbsee got me hooked now after showing me her way
<Riddell> what's her way?
<nixternal> actually your way...as whe pasted the conversation between you two last year in pastebin
<nixternal> s/whe/she
<Riddell> nixternal: applying patch 02.htlatex_documentation to ./ ... failed
<nixternal> hmm
<nixternal> is that the only issue, or did it fail totally upon that error?
<nixternal> LyX-Dokumente knen nach HTML konvertiert werden, indem sie zunhst nach
<nixternal> ^^the special characters...would they be a reason for failure?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> presumably the file that patch touches has changed
<Riddell> you'll need to apply the patch by hand and make a diff
<nixternal> heh, that one is probably a little bit beyond my no0b packaging skills ;)
<Riddell> it's not hard
<Riddell> copy the file to a backup place
<Riddell> emacs 02.htlatex_documentation file/to/edit
<Riddell> apply changes
<Riddell> diff -u backup file/to/edit
* nixternal gives it a try
<nixternal> file/to/edit refers to the de_Extended.lyx file?
<nixternal> emacs 02.htlatex_documentation ../../../lyx-1.4.1/lib/doc/de_Extended.lyx
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> im glad the file is huge ;)
<nixternal> now with that info, cp/paste it into 02.?
<nixternal> those patches won't work anyways, as they are referring to lyx-1.4.1 and the package is 1.4.2
<Riddell> nixternal: that's not a problem
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> E: lyx_1.4.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-chages-file edgy
<nixternal> ^^ that is ignorable since im on a dapper setup
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> Riddell: in order to create the .orig.tar.gz and the lyx-1.4.2 dir..i did =>    cd lyx-1.4.1/ && uupdate ../lyx-1.4.2.tar.gz
<nixternal> then i edited changelog...then did the dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -k<mykey>
<nixternal> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/packages/kxstitch-0.8/
<nixternal> ^^ ready to check out
<Riddell> 0.8-1-0ubuntu1 version number is wrong
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> 0.8-0ubuntu1?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> fixed
<nixternal> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/packages/kvpnc-0.8.5.1/
<nixternal> ^^ another one 
<jjesse> nixternal: did you get my email ?
* nixternal checks
<nixternal> Appendix D?
<nixternal> got it 
<jjesse> yeah i totally forgot about it :)
<fred>  nixternal, the last char after your 'another one' and 'got it'
<fred> what is it ?
<fred> it appears very strange on my screen, like a " merged with a very large coma
<nixternal> fred, i copied it from everyone else..and i made a "auto replace"
<nixternal> it is supposed to be a smiley face
<fred> ok :) so my client doesnt support this :)
* fred is surprised to see smiley in non ascii :)
<fred> jsut wanted to knwo
<nixternal> no fred, look at the image..it looks like a smiley face
<nixternal> the way you described it is correct
<Riddell> hello fred 
<fred> so *this* is a face :)
<nixternal> hehe ya
<fred> Riddell: hello
<nixternal> Riddell: im not annoying you with the uploads am i??  i know you are busy and i definately understand if im "in the way"...im just trying to learn the packaging during "busy as all heck" times
<Riddell> nixternal: if you were annoying me I'd ignore you :)
<nixternal> probably not the best time to learn 
<nixternal> gahahah Riddell
<Riddell> nixternal: looking now
<nixternal> and tonight when hobbsee gets on, i will annoy her..actually she is the one that started all of this
<Riddell> nixternal: kvpnc fails to compile on edgy, are you testing these packages first?
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> im testing them with lintian -i
<nixternal> i don't have an edgy machine setup just yet to test. as the last time i tried it, it killed everything 
<Riddell> nixternal: make a chroot
<Riddell> mkdir edgy; sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd edgy edgy/
<nixternal> heh, got the packaging guide right here in my lap
<nixternal> will create that now
<nixternal> thx
<nixternal> ok Riddell, i will stop bugging ya for the time being..i appreciate everything big time..imbrandon is gonna put me through chroot bootcamp tonight.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-16
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!!!
<nixternal> ;p
<omeow> How do I downgrade libxine-main1 version 1.1.2 to 1.1.1?
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<Hobbsee> do i want my uni results?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i have no clue how to downgrade
<omeow> This updated package isn't working out at all for me. =/
<nixternal> beside removing and installing the older version
<omeow> Guess something went wrong at compile time.
<nixternal> then creating a holdfile in the ~/ telling adept and apt-get to no install the upgrade
<Hobbsee> omeow: go to /var/cache/apt/archives and dpkg -i the deb you want
<omeow> aha
<Hobbsee> screensaver works
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> good job Hobbsee
* Hobbsee kicks her uni site
<Hobbsee> Exam Results available 18 July
<Hobbsee> oh they suck.  i hope they fix estudent before that.
* Hobbsee goes off to breakfast, and work.
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: ping
<robotgeek> hey freeflying|away 
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: hi
<robotgeek> i need to start work on Edgy docs
<freeflying> robotgeek: have you a dapper pbuilder on you ibook now?
<robotgeek> nope. 
<robotgeek> i am sitting on a weak wireless connection from a neighbor
<freeflying> robotgeek: cool, I wanna help, but I'm not good at English  :)
<robotgeek> freeflying: no issues. i just moved to a new city (this week)
<freeflying> robotgeek: heh, I was too about 3 weeks ago
<robotgeek> nice freeflying 
<freeflying> Now I'm living in Beijing now, have you ever heard of BeiJing, China?  :)
<robotgeek> freeflying: i am from India. of course, i've heard of beijeing
<robotgeek> beijing
<robotgeek> i also have couple of chinese friends
<freeflying> cool
<robotgeek> you probably have not heard of Huntsville, Alabama :)
<freeflying> heh  :)
<freeflying> just know Alabama
<robotgeek> :)
<freeflying> I knew a song about Alanbama, I can sing it :)
<robotgeek> lemme guess. lynryd skynard?
* robotgeek knows that one song about alabama too :)
<freeflying> (but I forgot the name)
<crimsun> "sweet home alabama"?
<robotgeek> yup
<freeflying> " I came from Alanbama with my benju on my knee"
<abattoir> "Oh Susana...." ;)
<freeflying> yep
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> ty freeflying for that laugh, i needed it bigtime
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> greetings!
<Hobbsee> hi raphink :)
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<uniq> dekorator should have a better package description in edgy. It isn't much of a 'KDE Theme manager', it's more like a 'Window decoration theme manager'.
<Hobbsee> uniq: want to give us the better description?
<Hobbsee> uniq: i have to go out, but if you do, email it to hobbsee@kubuntu.org 
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: know how to get on the backports team?  wonder what it involves
<Hobbsee> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, dunno but i would be very interested
<imbrandon> maybe poke crimsun
<imbrandon> and ask
<toma_> or jdong
<Hobbsee> hey toma_ 
<toma_> hey Hobbsee
<imbrandon> heya toma_
<toma_> hey imbrandon
<toma_> (i'm only here on commercial breaks of the formula 1)
<Hobbsee> toma_: hehe!  who's winning?
<toma_> it starts in 12 minutes
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> besides Hobbsee me/you/freeflying? do psudeo backports on kubuntu.org hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: well that's true.  hope you've got plenty of bandwidth.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, hehe why is that ?
* Hobbsee runs "space" on voyager.
<imbrandon> ahh 
<imbrandon> space?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i copied the kdebase binaries and source from yoru machine to Ridd*ell's last night :)
<Hobbsee> the fix works :)
<imbrandon> nice 
<Hobbsee> space = alias for df -h -T iirc
<imbrandon> i setup Seveas amd64 build machine 
<Hobbsee> hehe ncie :)
* Seveas is already using it for building 
<imbrandon> ahh if you need more space , there should be 100~ GB on there
<imbrandon> i can give ya more
<imbrandon> same for you Seveas ther is 10gb in your atm but i can add more at any time ( has plenty of hdd space )
<imbrandon> plus i stole Seveas's smile 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe.  i see you havent tested out my pbuilder stuff yet :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, not yes been busy setting up a ppc box and edgy on a amd64 box
<imbrandon> s/yes/yet
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe nice :)
<imbrandon> soon i'm gonna need a data center heheh , Seveas you me and freeflying all building on boxes here 
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you can use that fix for kdebase, if you want.  it's working here (i copied it ot my harddrive too last night)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, btw if you just temp need to store large files /media/vm-storage is my "scratch box" 
<imbrandon> put what ever there
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's in /var/cache/pbuilder/dapper/result
<imbrandon> ok cool i'll install it now
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: does that have web access?
<imbrandon> is it getting pushed to kubuntu.org sometime ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, once the ftp of that gets fixed, etc
<imbrandon> does what have webaccess ?
<imbrandon> yea /media/vm-storage is a mount on voyager
<imbrandon> if thats what you mean
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: wherever i can copy big files to.
<Hobbsee> wasnt what i was meaning, let me think on that.
<imbrandon> hehe ok
<imbrandon>  /dev/sda4     ext3     48G  4.7G   41G  11% /media/vm-storage
<imbrandon> ^ thats on voyager
<imbrandon> seveas is on birdofprey but i can give him access to other mounts too if  needed
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: which is birdofprey?  amd64, i take it
<imbrandon> yea voyage is i386 birdoypry is amd64 and shuttlepod is ppc
<Hobbsee> right
<imbrandon> omg do i need all those debs installed ?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> are they all safe ?
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: actually, only kdesktop*.deb got updated with a fix, the rest just got rebuilt.
<imbrandon> ahh ok
* Hobbsee installed all of them
* imbrandon will still test them out
<imbrandon> yea
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the fix works, i end up constantly wondering why my screen goes blank every once in a while.
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> brb installed, gonna restart kde
* imbrandon waits for kwin to crash
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> btw Seveas i forgot to mention you can reboot that box at anytime if needed ( not like reboots are nessesary in linux ) like if you install new kernel etc and all should come up smooth
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: does that apply to voyager too?  i expect it would
<imbrandon> NOOO
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> i use voyager, too i put seveas on his own box with nothing else on it
* Seveas installs spamscripts on that box
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> haha
<Hobbsee> good idea, Seveas!
<Hobbsee> Seveas: mind sending them to me, so i can stick them on voyager?
<imbrandon> seveas64 ( vm on birdofprey ) i dont even have access to 
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> Seveas: how secure would it be for me to dump my entire ~/.gnupg onto voyager, so i can sign from there?  is there anyway to make it safe enough to be viable?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i can move you to a vm too if you want total control 
<Hobbsee> heh, no thanks :P
<Seveas> Hobbsee, if your private key is encrypted it's safe enough
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ah, is it encrypted by default?
<imbrandon> 128 at leaste should be
<Seveas> if you have to type your password to use the key, it's encrypted
<Hobbsee> okay, cool, yep
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, think of it like this, i have __MY__ key in ~/ on voyager 
<Hobbsee> of course i do :P
<Hobbsee> [22:17]  <Ubugtu> Okay, so ten out of ten for style, but minus several millions for good thinking, yeah?
<fred> then it is all in the entropy of your passphrase or in the ability of the cracker to read the 'keyboard'
<Hobbsee> true
* imbrandon hugs vmware and xen
* Hobbsee_ pokes Seveas 
<Seveas> oh noes
<Seveas> 2 hobbsees!
* imbrandon runs ... then trips over cat5 cables
<Hobbsee_> Seveas:  Yes, double trouble!
* Seveas runs and is happy he uses wifi
* Hobbsee_ points imbrandon to his wifi card.  have you got it back yet, btw?
<imbrandon> heh yea actualy i got it today
* Hobbsee_ drops a large gong on Seveas' head.
<Hobbsee_> nice :)
* Hobbsee_ wonders why nickcolour.pl doesnt work.
<imbrandon> becouse its perl  nvm 
<imbrandon> darn irssi users
<Hobbsee_> imbrandon: i've seen it work on ajmitch's machine, it just doesnt work here..
<imbrandon> i konw i was just teasin
<imbrandon> if its on voyager might make sure that perl is installed at all LOL
<imbrandon> '/me tries not to use perl when he can get away with php or python
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's local
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ack, how do i reattach a session?
<imbrandon> screen -R
<Hobbsee_> ah, nice :
<Hobbsee_> )
<Hobbsee_> ah :)
<Hobbsee_> how clever :)
<Hobbsee_> i just switched the screen session from a virtual terminal to a console
<Hobbsee_> pity that nickcolour.pl script doesnt work
<imbrandon> heh
<omeow> You know that not everybody will be able to see that smiley, imbrandon? 
<Hobbsee> omeow: works in both windows here...
<imbrandon> omeow, like ? but thats ok, its just a smile 
<omeow> If someone has a font that doesn't have that character you're screwed. 
<Hobbsee_> isnt it utf8 or something?
<omeow> It is. But it also relies on the font.
<imbrandon> ah well no biggie, but yea its utf8 i think
<omeow> In any case, doesn't matter much, just saying.
<imbrandon> heh yea thanks omeow , i figured as much but i'm not really that worried as i said its only a smile 
<Hobbsee_> this is screwy.  i dont think the scripts are loading properly.
<freeflying> Hi all
<imbrandon> moins
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> hey Hobbsee imbrandon 
<freeflying> imbrandon: would u like build a package for ppc for me? :)
<imbrandon> sure
* Hobbsee_ tests now
* Hobbsee pokes Hobbsee_ 
<imbrandon> freeflying, what pkg ?
<Hobbsee> hi Hobbsee_ 
<Hobbsee> ooh!
* imbrandon pokes Hobbsee_ too
<freeflying> imbrandon: zhcon, hope you can backport it from edgy to dpper
<imbrandon> zhcon ok you want me to just grab the packge from edgy and buld it for dapper ppc ?
<freeflying> yep
<imbrandon> kk will do, i'll ping ya when i finish it 
<freeflying> thx
<Hobbsee_> /part
<imbrandon> hrm afk a few
<Hobbsee> er
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<toma_> bbq, bye all
<Hobbsee> Hobbsee_: where are you?
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Tm_T> :p
<Hobbsee> :P at Tm_T 
<Tm_T> sorry folks, but I leave this channel until I'm ready to do my part ;/ ->
<Hobbsee> Hobbsee_: boo!
<Hobbsee> Hobbsee_: boo!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ping?
<imbrandon_> pongy
<imbrandon_> err pong
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: sup ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: see PM
<imbrandon_> heh you probbly pmd my other box
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: i PM'd imbrandon_ 
<nixternal> moins
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: RUN
<imbrandon_> lol
* Hobbsee runs quickly
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ugirl: okay then...
<ugirl> Hobbsee: hey
<Hobbsee> heya :P
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: it's an AI bot for #ubuntu-cn
<Hobbsee> ah right..
<freeflying|away> so, if you have any questions, plz ask ugirl  :)
<Hobbsee> hi apachelogger 
<apachelogger> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ohhh...you're the apachelogger that did the kopete debs.  hope i didnt thrash your changes by accident.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: nah, you were faster than I was ;-)
<apachelogger> didn't even had a package when you already had it in revu ^^
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: heh.  mind emailing me when you're going to change something?  i seem to get stuff quicker into the repos.
<Hobbsee> friends in high places, and all
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i live in this channel - i find out many interesitn ghtings :P
<apachelogger> aye ;-)
<Hobbsee> actually, add whatever debdiff's you do in there too, so we can keep track of it, rather than goign "oops, i wonder what changes apachelogger made, because i think i just thrashed them.  oh well"
* Hobbsee taps her fingers on the keyboard
<Hobbsee> wish imbrandon's machine was up.
<Hobbsee> i should ask him to do his maintenence stuff later or something :P
<Hobbsee> or maybe go to bed earlier.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: FYI, kopete's in main now, in edgy, so you need to poke core devs to upload, not just motus.
<Hobbsee> (grumble grumble.  just when i'd be able to upload whenever i liked)
<apachelogger> ahhh, more work :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee will clearly have to go for core dev at some point.
<Hobbsee> yay.  camorama compiled.
<nixternal> ok dev's, here you go
<nixternal> glutInit  <- im trying to compile a package and it says i don't have it..i have installed the libglut3 and libglut3-dev packages and still..says no glutInit..where is it hiding?
<nixternal> package im trying to compile is 'screenKast'
<crimsun> are you sure it actually needs v3.x?
<crimsun> note the difference between freeglut3-dev and libglut3-dev
<nixternal> well...i have both installed
<nixternal> checking for glutInit in -lglut... no
<nixternal> configure: error: *** glut missing - please install glut development package ***
<nixternal> that is the issue there
<crimsun> normally you don't want both.
<crimsun> can you stash the config.log somewhere public?
<nixternal> i can paste it, or i can host it on buntudot if you want to look at it
<nixternal> pastebin it
<nixternal> 
<crimsun> either way
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> one sec
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nixternal> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/tmp
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/
<nixternal> there  sorry
<crimsun> nixternal: 
<nixternal> yes
<crimsun> nixternal: what is this?  /usr/local/lib/libinstrudeo.so: undefined reference to `av_dbl2int'
<nixternal> instrudeo, it was the package that had to be compiled and installed prior to screenkast
<nixternal> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libinstrudeo
<nixternal> that is where that comes from
<crimsun> but why is it looking in /usr/local/lib/ ?
<nixternal> hrmm..don't know
<crimsun> did you install it on your system?
<crimsun> having it installed as such as causing configure to bomb because ld is bailing
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> ahhh
<crimsun> is causing^
<nixternal> so libinstrudeo needs to be installed with ./configure --path=/usr/lib/ ?
<nixternal> or...ln -s it to /usr/lib
<crimsun> --prefix=/usr
<nixternal> prefix yes
<imbrandon> build in clean chroots or pbuilder  and /usr
<crimsun> I hope you're doing this in a chroot?
<nixternal> no no..im instlaling it on my system
<nixternal> not packaging or even trying until i play around with it
<crimsun> well, if I had to walk back up the stack, I'd say you need to fix libinstrudeo
<nixternal> it installed fine on my suse box
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> i can do that really quick
<crimsun> it's bailing on those symbols stated in the config.log
<nixternal>  /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/../../../../lib/libinstrudeo.so: undefined reference to `av_dbl2int'
<crimsun> right, so you need to fix libinstrudeo
<nixternal> what is the propper way of fixing it?
<crimsun> that depends how it's configured and compiled
<nixternal> originally just done with ./configure
<nixternal> which was a bad move on my part for not offering up the --path
<nixternal> --prefix
<Riddell> hmm.  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=42637
<Riddell> maybe we should contact that guy and see if we can channel his energies for good
<nixternal> Riddell: i seen that earlier
<nixternal> he is in the bug reports on it
<nixternal> that is hobbsee's fix i believe
<jjesse> what about the guy that has been posting on his blog about "fixing printing on Kubuntu" we should channel that's guys energy as well :)
<nixternal> darwin bautista is his name
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> im going to channel my energy on some bbq...back in a few 
<Riddell> jjesse: the trouble with Kurt is he's a great deal better at complaining than he is at coding
<Riddell> and i mean that in the nicest possible way
<abattoir> nice, he has a kopete package w/ Jingle support :)
<jjesse> Riddell: grin i know lots of people that way :)
<jjesse> mmm bbq sounds good can you send some my way nixternal?
<nixternal> it was good 
<jjesse> is the h in khelpcenter capitalized?
<jjesse> so is it KHelpCenter or KHelpcenter or what is the spelling
* jjesse not currenlty on kubuntu box
<nixternal> KHelpCenter
<nixternal> had to look hard for that
<nixternal> it is actually labeled everywhere as 'KDE Help Center', and if you look at the about>license agreement, then you will see the 'KHelpCenter'
<apachelogger> needs to be renamed for 4.0
<apachelogger> KDE Help Center is lot more meanful
<toma_> Riddell: Jannick has Seen The Light now
<jjesse> apachelogger: i refer to it as KDE Help Center but name the actual application name
<omeow> bad help center! mean!
<Riddell> toma_: oh?
<toma_> Riddell: see last paragraph mof his last mail from 16.15
<toma_> 16.25
<Riddell> looking promising :)
<omeow> What is considered the most annoying thing for new users when they've installed, Kubuntu?
<omeow> (I already think I know the answer, just curious to what other people think.)
<Riddell> networking?
<Riddell> mp3?
<Riddell> dvds?
<omeow> Perhaps I should poll the questions in #kubuntu a bit. But I think that the biggest thing that is annoying people is the fact that it doesn't play mp3 and other proprietary formats on a fresh install.
<Riddell> not much we can do about that I'm afraid
<Riddell> although universe by default will be nicer
<omeow> It doesn't necesarily have to be shipping with these format supports. But I do think that it would help if the information about this is very clearly presented. 
<omeow> I think users are quick to label these things as bugs. 
<Riddell> oh and amarok's "would you like to install the mp3 encoder" will help too
<Riddell> could do with some testing though
<Riddell> s/en/de/
<omeow> You could for example create a helpfile on the desktop or something similar that runs on first boot.
<jjesse> gack nothing should run on first boot :)
<jjesse> omeow: those are documentated a lot in the official docs, the official ubuntu book and the wiki pages 
<omeow> Why not?
<omeow> What do you suggest using then?
<jjesse> the documentation :)
<omeow> That's not good enough if you ask me. Just watch at how many people come into #kubuntu asking for help on mp3 support.
<omeow> Sure it's described in the documentation, but for some reason it's not being read.
<omeow> If everybody is against the "first run" thing, would it be a bad idea to create a text-file/html file named something like "missing-multimedia-support" which explains to the user why kubuntu ships without support for proprietary formats and how they can enable this?
<jjesse> then how would that be different then the exisiting documentation?
<omeow> It would be on the desktop, something the users see instantly.
<jjesse> the help documetnation is available as soon as you start up konqi
<kwwii> evening
<omeow> That's true, but it does take a few clicks before you get to the section about mp3 support, etc.
<kwwii> Riddell: is the crystal in kubuntu the same as in KDE SVN?
<omeow> And the next button only talks of konqueror.
<omeow> I just think that that bit of information should be displayed even more clearly to the user. 
<omeow> Furthermore, installing xine-extracodecs doesn't quite make your machine fully support mp3, it makes it support playback, but libtunepimp still needs to be recompiled or downloaded from a secondary source in order to make amarok support idv3 for mp3 tag writing.
<Riddell> kwwii: yes
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, thakns
<kwwii> thanks
<Riddell> omeow: libtunepimp in edgy has an mp3 package, I should make the amarok install script install that
<Riddell> omeow: maybe we should make our release note have some "common initial tasks" in them
<omeow> You could do that. But I don't think many new linux users read release notes. 
<nixternal> arg crimsun, i am still getting the same error..removed all instances of libinstrudeo, reinstalled it --prefix=/usr and i still get the same exact error
<h3sp4wn> Hi has anyone packaged or is attempting to package libinstrudeo ?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> arg crimsun, i am still getting the same error..removed all instances of libinstrudeo, reinstalled it --prefix=/usr and i still get the same exact error
<nixternal> sorry for the doubling up there
<nixternal> h3sp4wn: i had asked that question right b4 you joined
<crimsun> nixternal: if you're getting that error, then its compilation structure is broken
<h3sp4wn> It builds fine
<h3sp4wn> I just need to find out what is needed to be installed
<nixternal> heh, at least it isn't /usr/local/lib anymore
<crimsun> no, it doesn't build fine
<crimsun> it's /broken/
<nixternal> h3sp4wn: it is the reason that screenkast will not install
<crimsun> i.e., just because it creates a library doesn't mean that library links correctly, and if it doesn't, then it's broken
<nixternal> undefined reference to `av_dbl2int'  <- there are 6 of those, av_ errors in the log
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: I am using dh_make and I don't get compilation errors
<crimsun> those are ffmpeg symbols, nixternal 
<nixternal> k
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: please read what I typed above.
<nixternal> crimsun: it shows that it compiles fine and installs fine
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> sorry crimsun...that was for h3sp4wn
<crimsun> no, it actually shows that it's broken.
<nixternal> crimsun: the log i posted was the 'screenkast' log and not the libinstrudeo log..you want to see that as well?
<crimsun> nixternal: not necessary. Are you building against libavformat-dev, libavcodec-dev, and libpostproc-dev?
<nixternal> im not no
<crimsun> to do things properly for Ubuntu, libinstrudeo needs to contain those symbols from libavcodec-dev and libavformat-de
<crimsun> v
<nixternal> ahhh
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-09
<mhb> good night (a greeting)
<ryanakca> ScottK: hmm... Upstream released 1.0.3 ... and aoeui now builds aoeui, and asdfg (the QWERTY equivalent)
<ryanakca> ScottK: I guess that means I have to restart the package, since it's so different?
<nixternal> hrmm, in c++ is it possible to instantiate a class object in a switch statement, and within the same switch statement, test to see if the object instantiated was created and print data as requested?
<manchicken> nixternal: That does sound possible.
<jjesse> nixternal: did you get my email?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> jjesse: just replied...stupid google had you in the spam box
<nixternal> and adding addresses to your contacts list with gmail, doesn't stop them from getting marked as spam either
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ping
<_marseillais> hi
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, my patch bug 124047 is not done as it should ?
<Hobbsee> bug 124047
<_marseillais> #124047
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: if that's the k-r-e, it's just that i havent gotten around to it yet
<_marseillais> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-extras/+bug/124047
<_marseillais> ah oki
<Hobbsee> yeah.  havent gotten around to it
<Hobbsee> worked for part of the weekend, etc
* Hobbsee wants to get this apt breakage fixed first
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, no problem just to know if it was due to my patch
<Hobbsee> nah
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, if you have time
<_marseillais> i got a question
<Hobbsee> i'm going out, but if you're quick...
<_marseillais> i installed gutsy in virtual box
<_marseillais> and now networkmanager depends on several libgnome
<_marseillais> is it something normal?
<_marseillais> or should i make a bug?
<Hobbsee> it's a bug, already reported.  well, known anyway
<_marseillais> oki
<siretart> manchicken: any chance we get ept-cache soon? from the changelog I see that adept is blocking the new libept version, and Hobbsee told me to bug you! ;)
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> if tribe2 somewhat functional on a laptop yet?
<_StefanS_> if/is
<_StefanS_> considering upgrading to be on track with development
<gnomefreak> _StefanS_: functional-for most part will it break?-YES
<_StefanS_> gnomefreak: well I know that part, but I ran feisty at beta2 and on to the final, just wanted to know if there were any current breakers
<_StefanS_> maybe I will upgrade then
<gnomefreak> _StefanS_: if i were you i would wait til after sprint to upgrade
<_StefanS_> when is the tribe3 supposed to be out?
<gnomefreak> 17th
<gnomefreak> iirc
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<xerosis> _StefanS_: it's a bit tricky to upgrade right now
<xerosis> _StefanS_: do-able but you have to be careful
<_StefanS_> xerosis: alot of stuff kept back?
<xerosis> _StefanS_: yeah
<_StefanS_> xerosis: ok
<xerosis> _StefanS_: i did a fresh install a few days back and you have to remove kubuntu-desktop to get most of the stuff installed
<xerosis> then install stuff manually
<_StefanS_> xerosis: ah ok, I tried that in the past as well; not too tricky if you have a feisty installation around for reference ;)
<_StefanS_> (or any previous installations..)
<xerosis> _StefanS_: if you're installing off a cd it'll be fine
<xerosis> just i upgraded from feisty so it was a bit trickier
<_StefanS_> xerosis: yep I was actually thinking about that, but I wont get my new harddrive(s) until next week, and I cant really wait :)
<gnomefreak> _StefanS_: comparing this to feisty isnt a good comparison as there are different things that are heldback different things are borked so on and so forth
<_StefanS_> gnomefreak: I was thinking about package names, I guess they havent changed much
<Riddell> hi all, coming to you live from Canonical towers here in the centre of london
* apokryphos feels like Riddell is an arm's length away ;)
<Riddell> can you see milbank tower?
<Riddell> I'm waving out the 27th floor
<apokryphos> not really, in south london atm 8)
<Riddell> I can see much of south london from here too :)
<Riddell> hi kwwii
<kwwii> howdy Riddell
<kwwii> it is hard to concentrate on working with such a nice view ;-)
<ScottK> LongPointyStick: I will upgrade to Gutsy as promised, once apt and ooo are sorted.
<Riddell> ooo is broken?
<ScottK> Riddell: Still not rebuilt successfully after last weeks libcurl thing.
<ScottK> Last attempt was FTBFS.
<calc> hmm no scrollback of course since i just joined :)
<Riddell> ScottK: here you are, you can poke calc directly :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I know he knows about it already.
<calc> Hobbsee: hello
<ScottK> calc: I was just telling Riddell I was waiting for the OOO situation to get sorted before I upgraded my development machine to Gutsy.
<Hobbsee> hi calc :)
<ScottK> Good morning Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hi ScottK
<calc> ScottK: ah ok, i am about to look at the build log right now
* ScottK was just blaming calc for not having dist-upgraded yet.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ScottK> ;-)
<Riddell> it's also waiting on me or someone to merge adept I presume
<ScottK> That and a working apt would be nice too.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no, making apt work, actually
<Riddell> or actually I thought I saw Hobbsee upload a new adept for the new apt
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how's london?
<Riddell> big
<ScottK> Actually I almost never use Adept.  I just use apt.
<Riddell> it just goes on forever
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is that a problem?  :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you should see australia one day, then.
<Riddell> I've seen australia too, but london has the more impressive population density :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, true that
<Hobbsee> but au wins for hugeness factor
<calc> Hobbsee: i think US wins for hugeness over au ;)
<Hobbsee> calc: point..
<calc> one of the lowest density countries so everyone has to drive their huge SUVs with < $3/gal gas
<calc> gas here in london is ~ $8/gal
<Hobbsee> wow
<Riddell> it's a pound a litre in real money
<calc> best way to get rid of SUVs in the US would be to have gas go up to cost what it does in London
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> makes it way expensive, compared to us
* ScottK recalls back in the good (bad) old days when a leader of the USSR mentioned that the USA is a relatively small country spanning (in it's main part) 4 time zones while the USSR spanned 11.  I've never looked to see how many Russia ended up with.
<calc> US price when i left was roughly equal to 0.35 pound per litre
<ScottK> Very high for the US historically, but still much lower than Europe.
<calc> yea it was < 1.50 USD/gal about 2 years ago
* ScottK does note that the used SUV market has kind of tanked in the last couple of years so the higher prices are having an effect.
<calc> so nearly doubled in the past 2 years
* calc screwed up part of his gum while eating lunch :\
<RadiantFire> how many of those russian time zones were actually heavily populated
<calc> RadiantFire: they sent lots of people to siberia so probably all of them ;)
* ScottK saw mention of Australia, so figured concerns about population density were out.
<calc> some parts of the US are probably as densely populated as London, like NYC, maybe Boston
<Hobbsee> Riddell: holy hell, that's huge!
<calc> Houston has way too many trees to be comparable though
<Riddell> Hobbsee: petrol price?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no.  milbank tower
<Riddell> ah, yes
<calc> Hobbsee: yea its cool :)
<Hobbsee> calc: rub it in, why dont you?
<Riddell> it's the only 30 story tower block in central london, they much have paid off the planning regulators with something hugh
<Hobbsee> i'm already jealous as it is :P
<calc> Riddell: iirc wikipedia mentioned it used to be the home of one of the political parties
<Riddell> the london eye is somewhere down there
<calc> millenium wheel (london eye) is 135m
<calc> millbank is 118m
* xerosis moans about dentists
<nixternal> morning!
<Riddell> good morning richard
<ScottK> Goor morning nixternal
<ScottK> err Goor/Good...
<nixternal> Goor!
<nixternal> Riddell: how was LRL?
<Riddell> nixternal: good enough
<nixternal> cool, can't wait to see the video of it. my buddy Joe Born from Neuros went and gave a talk I guess
<Arby> morning/afternoon all
<Ash-Fox> This is really getting annoying. Troubleshooting many people's wireless issues on different cards on Kubuntu. The biggest cause so far of knetworkmanager not working properly is the fact the adapter in /etc/network/interfaces contains a iface <addapter> inet dhcp.. removing that line just solves the conflicts all together.
<nixternal> Ash-Fox: ya, knm is annoying at times....right now, if I boot up with ethernet plugged in, it does't get seen my knm/nm and starts up my wireless instead...so I have to unplug and plug back in the cable for eth0 to activate/enable
<manchicken> nixternal: Joe Born is alright.  He donated an iPod Mini to me when I was working on this podcast player in Perl with some custom Perl drivers I'd done.
<nixternal> he donated me a neuros :)
<nixternal> Joe is a cool dude
<manchicken> I actually got quite far with that podcast program until I hit the limit of the Perl-Qt bindings.
<manchicken> :(
<manchicken> I want an OSD!
<nixternal> dude, he will sell you one for $100, or if you are slick enough and are interested in the OSD development, he might give you one
<manchicken> Actually, I want a personal media computer thing.  You know, one of those ugly-as-hell black music players that hold 80GB?
<manchicken> I don't think they make them anymore though.
<nixternal> who made it?
<nixternal> ebay will have it
<manchicken> Neuros
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> I just know the OSD really
<manchicken> This was like their first real product.
<manchicken> It supports FLAC and everything.
<nixternal> was it a closed source product? it wasn't even a year ago that they made the switch to embedded Linux
<manchicken> Dunno.
<manchicken> I think it was one of the devices that allowed you to directly mount its filesystem.
<nixternal> it is cool, I can watch youtube directly from my tv
<manchicken> Unlike my Creative Zen which you have to use MTP for.
<nixternal> ahh
<manchicken> nixternal: I can do that, too, on Wii :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> wii == $$, neuros == free for me
<manchicken> And don't fool yourself, the OSD is still using quite a bit of proprietary and NDA stuff.
<nixternal> I got an OSD, a "Hack the Duck" t-shirt that would fit either Freddy or Eddie, and a "Hack The Duck" coffee cup from him...super cool dude
<nixternal> they are going to switch over to gnash here pretty soon...they have been testing the latest release now
<nixternal> there is a ton of proprietary stuff on it
<nixternal> nothing more than the typical Linux user has now though :)
<nixternal> libdvdcss, mp3, wmv, flash, and the list goes on
<manchicken> True, but I still wish he would fight a little harder to get it freed.
<manchicken> If he's making money with these, and they're actually selling, then he would have some traction in that stuff.
* calc rebuilding ooo on my laptop right now
<nixternal> oooh
<calc> apparently my laptop is "fast" since it can build it in ~ 2hr with cold ccache
<nixternal> last time I built it, NASA had 2 trips to space and back :)
<calc> heh
<nixternal> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> that's us
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ is that cool for the kde packages
<Riddell> groovy
<nixternal> alrighty, I will get the tapioca-qt, telepathy-qt, and decibel switched over from dholbach then
<nixternal> that will make things nicer :)
<nixternal> hey, for KDE 4, I would like to start biweekly snapshots here eventually, and was thinking if we should just get Soprano in universe and update the current QCA to QCA 2.0
<nixternal> I think libstreamanalyzer (strigi) is fairly recent w/o having to do an svn snapshot
<calc> so will kde 4 look leet like gnome? ;)
<nixternal> bah, gnome hasn't looked leet in a decade
<calc> the only shots i've seen were from the first alpha release
<nixternal> actually, have they even hit a decade now?
<calc> nixternal: probably, or its close
<nixternal> it is getting better, kde 4 that is
<manchicken> nixternal: Do you have amd64 KDE4 packages?
<nixternal> manchicken: ummmmmmmmm
* nixternal runs
<manchicken> Doh!
<manchicken> Qt4 packages got updated.
<manchicken> No kde4 though.
<nixternal> the current packages might be having a dbus issue, but that is an easy fix by adding libdbus-1-dev to libs and base
<nixternal> http://flickr.com/photos/theloudmouthman/755882695/
<nixternal> tell me he wasn't up to something
<nixternal> HAHAHAH! Hobbsee, Riddell stole your "Long Not-so Pointy Stick"
<Hobbsee> nixternal: where's this?
<nixternal> look at that pic 3 lines up
<manchicken> What's that "thing" he's carrying around?
<nixternal> manchicken: the long pointy stick :)
<nixternal> his yoga mat ;p
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> I still wish I could go to all those things.
<Hobbsee> haha
<manchicken> Riddell: You're one lucky Scotsman.
<nixternal> I definitely have to get out to a LRL event, hell as well as a UDS and aKademy
<nixternal> next year's aKademy has my name written all over it
<manchicken> UDS was great.  I'd love to go to aKademy.
<manchicken> I just don't have the kind of money to be flying around to these things.
<Riddell> manchicken: I'm working on kde 4
<calc> gnome was around prior to jan 1998 in any case
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nixternal has some form of i386 packages, if you havent already seen
<calc> not sure where the original posting is
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I have not
<Riddell> nixternal: where would these be?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's documented on the mailing list, which it might be helpful if you read.
<nixternal> well the .debs are at http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/7.10/kde4
<Arby> nixternal: there's going to be an LRL-US next year
<manchicken> Riddell: I know.  I kinda tried to work on KDE4.  I just don't have the time to, as I'm not being paid to work on KDE4 :)
<nixternal> I have the debian/ directories in a +junk on bzr...let me grab that link
<calc> ah it started aug 1997
<nixternal> https://code.launchpad.net/~nixternal/+junk/kde4
<calc> so it will be 10 next month
<nixternal> cool!
<nixternal> Arby: are you kidding me?
<Arby> nope
<nixternal> omg you just made my day!
<nixternal> manchicken: road trip!
<Riddell> it'll be in san francisco area
<nixternal> I will grab the Ferrari and come pick you up
<Arby> next to no chance of me making that
<Arby> even if I start saving now
<Arby> nixternal: sometime around March
<manchicken> nixternal: What now?
<nixternal> I put in to get personal time for UDS Boston...last time Mark and I tried the Feds said "nice try"
<nixternal> manchicken: LRL in San Fran next year
<manchicken> LRL?
<nixternal> LUG Radio Live :)
<manchicken> Ah.
<nixternal> I would like to know why people don't do Chicago. don't they realize it is the greatest city in the US?
<nixternal> NYC is even envious of us :)
<Arby> possibly due to the funding concerns involved
<nixternal> anyone doing a libqtjambi yet?
<Arby> the name DiBona was mentioned
<nixternal> Chicago has 2 airports to choose from, millions of hotels, Google if we really need them, UIC would oblige I am sure...heck we are finally getting a big OSS event next year, PyCon
<calc> google is in chicago?
<nixternal> hopefully Flourish will take off....we had 200 people in one day, which just happened to fall on the easter weekend for everyone
<nixternal> calc: ya, they have a fairly decent size gig here now
<calc> nixternal: ah ok
<nixternal> same with IBM, who wined and dined us at flourish this year
<calc> nixternal: a data center or regular office too?
<nixternal> both
<calc> cool
<nixternal> all of the Ad Sense revenue goes through Chicago, so the office is the sales and marketing for ad sense, the DC is a typical DC, but also we have Ben Sussman of SVN fame who runs the Google Chicago Engineers
<calc> i've been to their SGI Mountain View campus a few years ago for an interview, it was pretty nice
<nixternal> he is a little stuck up, but very cool nonetheless
<nixternal> calc: I was there last year for an interview
<nixternal> but they filled it internally
<nixternal> bastages
<calc> :\
<manchicken> I don't like the proprietary focus of flourish.
<manchicken> It kinda defeats the purpose.
<Riddell> what's flourish?
<nixternal> it is an open source conference that is now being put on yearly by the University of Illinois at Chicago ACM group
<nixternal> there was quite a large proprietary following for the first one only due to IBM really
<nixternal> this last one had Chris DiBona and Peter Brown give talks, Peter Brown of course rocked :)
<DaSkreech> Did he smash the Guitar at the end?
<nixternal> nope, just Windows and Chris DiBona :)
<DaSkreech> Pffft
<DaSkreech> Any Groupie can smash windows
<nixternal> but Chris DiBona? He is a big boy
<nixternal> alrighty, Kubuntu Developers now have 3 new packages. 1) telepathy-qt, 2) tapioca-qt, and 3) decibel
<DaSkreech> \o/
<nixternal> next is nixternal-dev and nixternal-dbg :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: please tell me that they'r eall licenced correctly
<nixternal> Hobbsee: they better be, they have been in universe for a while :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nixternal> we just changed the Maintainer: to Kubuntu Developers per dholbach
<nixternal> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<DaSkreech> nixternal: So the meta package for those is point-klicky ?
<nixternal> so, I guess for Kubuntu packages we just may end up moving them from -MOTU to K-D as the desktop team does this with some packages
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sounds sane
<nixternal> first thing I have said in a while that sounded sane :)
<calc> it appears my laptop takes 3hr to build current gutsy ooo while using it for other things
<calc> might be better if i had more than 1gb ram
<calc> it finished, time to shutdown, eat and take a nap
<calc> +6 tz in a day made me very tired
<Riddell> "Kubuntu - easily the best operating system from the Linux stable" Times of India http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Cities/City_Supplements/Bombay_Times/Time_for_a_switch_/articleshow/2162152.cms
<Riddell> cool
<DaSkreech> I like how they highlight what Ubuntu has brought to the Kubuntu core tehn go on to proclaim Kubuntu the greetest!
<seele> were the high res versions of the ubuntu logos taken off the website?
<seele> (or.. does anyone have a high resolution version of the kubuntu logo, svg or png)
<Disablez> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4c/Kubuntu_Logo.svg for ex?
<seele> ah.. that helps. i just went diretly to the ubuntu site where i last saw it
<acidBURN> konqueror anyone?
<manchicken_> What about konqueror?
<acidBURN> need some help on importing a html file that contains bookmarks, that konqueror will not import it
<manchicken_> acidBURN: You may want to try #kde or #kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> Konquistador?
<nixternal> manchicken: Perl??  I want to execute a URL and have it open a (default) web browser...is there an easy/efficient way to do this?
<fdoving> nixternal: in kde?
<nixternal> in general
<nixternal> writing another irssi script to parse a url with <flag> <search term>
<fdoving> on debian systems you can use x-www-browser
<fdoving> it's one of the alternative things.
<fdoving> managed in /etc/alternatives/
<manchicken> nixternal: Sure.
<manchicken> nixternal: Are you on a debian system?
<nixternal> yup
<fdoving> nixternal: on debian systems there are www-browser, for console. and x-www-browser for x.
<manchicken> The question would be whether www-browser would take HTML via stdin.
<manchicken> Why not just have something load the URL, or do you have to execute it?
<fdoving> that depends on the browser, can't you write it to a temp file?
<manchicken> You could, but I'm wondering if it would be better just to point the browser to the URL itself.
<manchicken> LWP can't do anything more than a web browser can.
<nixternal> WWWBrowser::start_browser("$URL" . "$FLAGS" . "$SEARCH");
<manchicken> Is WWWBrowser a CPAN module?
<fdoving> what's this for anyway?
<nixternal> a top secret irssi script
<nixternal> I can tell you, but I would have to kill you then, and I don't want to do that :)
<fdoving> ok. make it work remotely :)
<fdoving> via some ssh tunnel magic or something :)
<nixternal> i.e.
<nixternal> /foo <flag> <search term>
<nixternal> in irssi, that would open up my browser and go to where I wanted it to
<fdoving> like /foo google kde hacking ?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> well, the foo would replace google with the foo url, but you are along the right lines
<fdoving> foo url?
<fdoving> search some url for the term?
<nixternal> yup, but the flags cause it to search different sites
<fdoving> sites as in search engines or?
<fdoving> the question is, do you download the data and search the data locally, or do you use some search feature on the site?
<nixternal> search feature on the website
<nixternal> YubNub to be exact
<fdoving> then you can just make urls, right?
<fdoving> and open them in a webbrowser.
<fdoving> like konquerors webshortcuts.
<fdoving> but for irssi.
<nixternal> well, I would like it to open my browser and not post anything into the channel
<fdoving> sure.
<fdoving> sounds cool, i'd suggest a /set for the browser command.
<_StefanS_> evening
* _StefanS_ is upgrading to gutsy 
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I don't really care that much about life. Tell me :)
<_StefanS_> nixternal: hey, in the past where you were reviewing hardware, do you know a good low profile northbridge cooler (for mini-itx, low profile case)
<nixternal> _StefanS_: I think Zalman has a couple
<nixternal> I was looking at Mini-ITX.com/org yesterday and noticed a Zalman, or a Zalman look alike on the northbridge
<_StefanS_> nixternal: you dont happen to have that link, do you?
<nixternal> can't say that I do..i was searching around the website looking at pics when I seen it
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<_StefanS_> nixternal: I'm not comfortable with 58 degrees celcius on my northbridge ;)
<manchicken> nixternal: So are amd64 KDE4 binaries even in the work?
<nixternal> wow, for an itx that sounds high
<_StefanS_> nixternal: yes, I know :)
<nixternal> manchicken: Riddell is working on something I believe...at least he said earlier...and the last time he did that they were amd64 :)
<nixternal> hell, for a northbridge on any chipset that sounds high
<nixternal> I have machines w/o a cooler and they aren't that high
<manchicken> Ah.
<_StefanS_> nixternal: its a compact environment ;)
<manchicken> nixternal: Okay.  Sorry to be an annoyance, I just thought you had them :)
<manchicken> nixternal: Are these in a bzr branch somewhere/
<nixternal> manchicken: nevah an annoyance!
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~nixternal/+junk/kde4/changes
<nixternal> the debian files are right there
<nixternal> libs needs some libdbus love though
* nixternal heads off to school
<nixternal> later!
<_StefanS_> is adept borked in gutsy atm ?
<Arby> in what way?
<_StefanS_> Arby: "bad image index", The generated cache was invalid.
<_StefanS_> dont know exactly what to do about that error..
<Arby> not seeing that here and my system is up to date
<Arby> what did you do to induce it?
<_StefanS_> Arby: great.. must be some dependency stuff going on
<_StefanS_> Arby: well I just updated to gutsy; didn't have any issues on another computer
<Arby> hmm, not sure then, sounds a bit odd
<_StefanS_> Arby: do you remember off hand what kind of dependencies adept needs ? I know there's some python in there..
<Arby> I don't but I could find out if you give me a minute
<_StefanS_> sweet
<Arby> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arby> _StefanS_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29291/
<Arby> that's the dependencies for adept-manager
<_StefanS_> Arby: is it possible to see what needs to be set up if adept bails out on the normal run ?
<Arby> I'm not sure what you mean
<Arby> are you saying that when upgrading to gutsy that the upgrade failed with that message above?
<_StefanS_> Arby: well maybe the dependencies are actually in the (unfinished) apt queue, but couldn't be set up due these probs with adept
<_StefanS_> Arby: yes.
<Arby> ah right, that's a bit evil
<Arby> try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Arby> that should force the configuration of any pending packages
<_StefanS_> uhm it seems like adept ones are the only packages waiting to be set up
<_StefanS_> funny thing is that adept-common installed fine
<Arby> so which package specifically is it complaining about?
<_StefanS_>  adept-installer
<_StefanS_>  adept-manager
<_StefanS_>  adept-updater
<_StefanS_> in that order
<Arby> hmm, not sure really have you tried looking in the logs for clues?
<Arby> maybe it's a real bug
<fdoving> do they fail during setup? as in the maintainer scripts?
<_StefanS_> well now it specificially complains about broken packages
<_StefanS_> fdoving: yes , post-removal, post-inst scripts
<fdoving> _StefanS_: try to sh -x the scripts, see what fails.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: hate to ask stupid questions, but where should the scripts be at ? /var/cache/apt/* or inside the specific source packages for adept-* ?
<fdoving> _StefanS_: /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.postinst
<fdoving> or .postrm .prerm .preinst and so on.
<fdoving> sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.postinst configure
<fdoving> will give you some info.
<_StefanS_> its a gtk-update-icon-cache that gives me that image errors
<_StefanS_> uhm great..
<fdoving> you can comment that line out from the script, if you don't care about it and just want it to install.
<_StefanS_> ok
<fdoving> i need to go, good luck :)
<_StefanS_> thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-10
<nixternal> yay
<DaSkreech> Split?
<nixternal> guess so
<nixternal> heh, gcj causes me to get wrong answers correct in Java class
<nixternal> I used gcj to compile a booged app and it worked, it ran, but didn't output, so he gave me the question :)
<DaSkreech> I like teachers like that
<DaSkreech> We used to have a teacher where you could hand in stuff all year that never ran but could still get a good grade as long as you could explain what it took to run and why yours wasn't running
<DaSkreech> Wow that's cerepy
<DaSkreech> I'm listening to the akademy Make-no-noise videos
<DaSkreech> So I turn my headphones up to hear them and it sounds like there is muted screaming being put through an electrical filter in the background
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> sebas_: did you guys ever get the shirts for aKademy at all? or did you get them after aKademy?
<nixternal> I seen  your swag made it to some other place and just sat there :)
<nixternal> sounds like when DHL attempted to deliver me half of shipment because they lost the other half...Ubuntu CDs
* DaSkreech still wants a Konquessie T-Shirt
* DaSkreech nearly left out that r
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> would have had a dirty shirt
<jjesse> ev ening
<nixternal> that it is, a stormy one at that
<jjesse> yeah storming in chi town?
<nixternal> just a little :)
<jjesse> bad news my chicago trip got canceled
<nixternal> I am sitting in this dungeoun called a classroom and can still hear the thunder
<jjesse> irc in the class?  shouldn't you be working?
<nixternal> jjesse: that is actually good news, for you of course :)
<nixternal> plus I think at that time will be our family gathering because half of my family celebrates their birthday this month
<jjesse> cool then i won't miss much then
<nixternal> it is Java GUI class, way to easy
<jjesse> missing the home run derby
<nixternal> actually, I taught GridLayout, FlowLayout, and BoxLayout (deprecated) the first hour
<nixternal> now I am on IRC talking to silly people :p
<jjesse> silly people like me
<nixternal> ooh, is Konerko in it?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you said it
<jjesse> i don't thinks so
<nixternal> so what are your plans/ideas for Gutsy docs?
<jjesse> adept guide, keep documentation, speed crunch documentation
<nixternal> the only thing i really want to do is tweak what we have, changve the main index page, and maybe add a couple of other docs
<nixternal> well those are all KDE docs :)
<jjesse> yeah i know those are all kde docs
<jjesse> i haven't thought too much about gutsy docs
<nixternal> man I hate the fact we use CC-by-SA for our docs
<nixternal> it cramps my style
<jjesse> we do that because the ubuntu book is cc-by-sa
<jjesse> if i recall correctly
<nixternal> umm, the Ubuntu book has 1 chapter of Kubuntu...so for Ubuntu maybe that is a good idea
<nixternal> for us it kills us, we can't take bits and pieces from the KDE docs, no we have to link to them, causing the user to lose his/her spot in the previous doc they were reading
<jjesse> i know there is only one chapter, i keep tryig to make it bigger
* nixternal thinks there should be a Kubuntu book!
<nixternal> you know how many times I have been tempted to start such a project
<jjesse> it is really hard
* DaSkreech will proof read
<jjesse> ooo magglio is up
<nixternal> it is, but if we open it up to the community it wouldn't be so bad..when I say book, I don't need amazon and book stores selling it really
* jjesse hates barry bonds
<nixternal> I bet the Sox hate the fact they got rid of Magglio
<jjesse> i bet they do
<jjesse> hmmm my windows xp vm is curropted or something
<nixternal> good ;)
<jjesse> not good need it for work
<nixternal> hey everyone, jjesse loves Windows more than I could ever do :)
<nixternal> how did I get dubbed the pointy-clicky guy?
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<jjesse> awesome
<nixternal> you alright there kwwii_travel?
<nixternal> openbios.org?? nice!
<nixternal> tell them I need one for my Biostar M8K800-M7 or whatever it is
<DaSkreech> I have a whatever as well!!
<nixternal> it was the cheap socket 754 mobo from newegg
<nixternal> I think I am going to build an itx box
<nixternal> hell, $140 gives me everything but the ram, hard drive, and case/power supply
<DaSkreech> I want a barcelona Mobo
<DaSkreech> true quad core :- ) In a Dual Proc Mobo :)
<nixternal> I do too, but I can only afford very little
<cynics> nixternal: you buy mobo from newegg?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> heh, did you see my comment or something?
<nixternal> it seems I am famous from newegg...I catch people all of the time saying "i bought that because you said how good it was, or I didn't buy it cuz you said it sucked"
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ha ha You have mplayer?
<jjesse> spdier pig spider pig does whatever a spider pig does
<DaSkreech> that's not fair
<DaSkreech> you have to choose one or the other for the last one
<manchicken> I really wish I had some KDE4 packages to play with :(
<DaSkreech> svn up?
* nixternal goes home!
<DaSkreech> Bye
<DaSkreech> nixternal: In windows huh?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: never, I use my laptop for all classes, but 1 (asp.net)
<DaSkreech> have Mplayer?
<nixternal> vlc
<nixternal> actually, ya I do have mplayer
<DaSkreech> Yay play something it then hit printscreen
<DaSkreech> You get a little Ksnapshot window
<DaSkreech> with a playing mplayer in it
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ScottK> nixternal: Good evening.
<nixternal> it is good now that the storms are gone
<ScottK> Ah.  I saw you mention you might be moving out this way the other day.
* ScottK is curiuos if and how close?
* ScottK also can't spell after Scoth.
<nixternal> either DC or south of DC
<nixternal> south of DC == 45 minutes from DC
<nixternal> 30-45 to be exact
<ScottK> VA or MD?
<nixternal> MD
<nixternal> you couldn't give me VA
<ScottK> Me neither.
<ScottK> Waldorf?
<nixternal> one county over
<nixternal> St. Mary's county again, maybe
<nixternal> maybe the Waldorf area
<ScottK> Ah.  Very close to the X.
<nixternal> Prince Georges
<ScottK> Ah.
<nixternal> yes, could be to close :)
* ScottK used to live there until last year.
<ScottK> Got work?
<nixternal> not yet, but more than likely working for some part of the government again
<ScottK> OK.  Let me know if you want me to pass your resume around.
<nixternal> ya, I will need to update that thing again...I appreciate the offer
<maniacmusician> nixternal: I'm asking this because I'm curious, not interested, but...what does it take to get on the Kubuntu development team? I mean, if someone is contemplating starting another distro but they feel their efforts might be better served by joining the existing dev team, how would they go about doing that?
<ScottK> maniacmusician: My experience was show up and start working works pretty well.
<maniacmusician> haha really? there's no restrictions or procedural things?
<ScottK> Well you can't just upload stuff unsupervised, but they are open to contributions.
<maniacmusician> okay. thank you
<ScottK> maniacmusician: Was is it you are interested in doing?
<maniacmusician> I wasn't asking for myself. I can't do much development at all :) I just see a lot of people that want to go off and start their own distros just because they want to be recognized. I want to steer them instead to join existing projects where their efforts are more needed. Usually, their distro is not going to have any specific extraordinary goals that couldn't be covered by an existing distro, so I think it would be
<maniacmusician> cool if some of them redirected their efforts. So I was wondering about what it would take for them to contribute.
<ScottK> Most of what distributions do is package stuff.
<maniacmusician> yes, that's a big part of it
<maniacmusician> ubuntu based ones mostly leech off of the ubuntu repos :)
<ScottK> Ubuntu is roughly divided into Main and Universe.  Main is commerically supported and pretty tightly controlled.  Universe is pretty wide open.
<ScottK> Which is fine.  We leech off of Debian (but work hard to give stuff back).
<maniacmusician> oh yeah, I try to direct people to become MOTU as well, but most of them don't want to do that
<ScottK> Even if they don't want to become a MOTU, they can still have stuff sponsored.
<ScottK> I just became a MOTU last month, but got a pretty large number of packages sponsored for upload before I was.
<ScottK> !REVU
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<ScottK> We have a process, tools, and everything for non-MOTUs to contribute.
<maniacmusician> well what I meant was that most of them aren't interested in packaging; they're interested in starting a spinoff distro with a little of this and a little of that
<maniacmusician> yeah, REVU is great
<ScottK> I guess I don't see why.  If they do their own niche distro, who will benifit.  If they get there stuff into Ubuntu, then lots of people use their stuff.
<maniacmusician> that's what I think as well
<ScottK> If they want to focus on something, it's actually better to work within the Ubuntu system.
<maniacmusician> yup; that's why I was asking.
<ScottK> As an example, Mythbuntu was started as a separate project to focus on Myth TV and they are working hard on getting their stuff into Ubuntu now because they see it's better.
<ScottK> Same thing with Ubuntustudio.
<maniacmusician> I mean, I can see the justifications for some of the spinoffs. At least the ones that have more specific goals than Ubuntu is willing to commit to. But a lot of them are fairly useless
<ScottK> In those cases, they are effectively spinoff distros that you can spinoff (shortly, they are still working on it) straight out of the Ubuntu repositories.
<maniacmusician> yeah. for the ones that deserve spinoffs, I think it's beneficial for them to fork out, stabilize it, and then contribute it back to whatever they spun off of
<ScottK> Don't want to do packaging, but want to make their own entire distro seems like putting the cart before the horse to me.
<maniacmusician> what I meant was, they don't want to do *just* packaging. They're more interested in the distro part of it. packaging is just a necessary requirement to them, not something they particularly are focused on
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Ubuntu actually encourages that sort of thing in their trademark policy.
<maniacmusician> yeah, I saw that
<ScottK> Well good luck convincing people.  There are at least a few volunteer developers who are deeply involved in the distro end of things.  One of the milestone release managers for the Gutsy Tribe series of milestones is a volunteer developer.
<ScottK> It's well past time I should be in bed, so good night.
<maniacmusician> 'night
<maniacmusician> hi Hobbsee
<maniacmusician> Hobbsee: do you know if Henrik is still at Sprint or...? have you been able to get in touch with him at all
<Hobbsee> hey maniacmusician.  he's at the sprint, i'm told
<Hobbsee> maniacmusician: oh, i don tthink i'll be able t maek the meeting tomorrow - prior commitment
<maniacmusician> okay. he hasn't replied to my email, and he's usually pretty quick about that kind of stuff. Or so I thought.
<Hobbsee> which i'd forgotten about, and had been delayed a day
<Hobbsee> well, he has been travelling and such
<maniacmusician> Hobbsee: it's okay. You can check the agenda page again, I've added a link covering all the CD testing stuff. If that's satisfactory, we should be okay for the meeting tomorrow
<Hobbsee> right
<maniacmusician> Hobbsee: oh, damn. I forgot to send the email to him! I saved it as a draft and never sent it. damnit.
<Hobbsee> maniacmusician: hahaha, that'd do it
<maniacmusician> Hobbsee: yeah. damn. I'll kick myself if he's unable to make it now just because I was so late in sending the email
<Hobbsee> he should be
<maniacmusician> he should be unable to?
<Hobbsee> should be able to come
<maniacmusician> oh
<maniacmusician> okay
<maniacmusician> good
<Hobbsee> well, what time is it then in london?
<maniacmusician> ...no idea...isn't the UK in UTC time as well?
<Hobbsee> er, 1 hour later
<Hobbsee> so 10pm.  maybe
<maniacmusician> hmm yeah I se
<maniacmusician> e
<Lure> interesting: media:/ is going away for kde4: http://dot.kde.org/1184023148/
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i probably wouldnt upgrade yet, btw
<_marseillais> hi
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, do you have a gutsy running ?
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: yes
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, could you test something for me? Could you test if after being install normalize-audio is well detect by k3b as a module ?
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, for this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/45026 i've made a patch here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/44524 it was in k3b 1.0.1 but it has been remove in 1.0.1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45026 in k3b "K3b dont find emovix-2 and normalize" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<_marseillais> so now it doesn't work for normalize but it should
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: why's it marked as fix released?
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: and poke pygi over k3b stuff
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, because it has been release in 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 release
<_marseillais> oki
<Hobbsee> ah right
<_marseillais> i'll wait tonio
<_marseillais> should i make a new debdiff
<_marseillais> ?
<Hobbsee> not sure.  a whole lot of it is changing, so you'd really have to go and ask those guys
<Riddell> http://www.klikit.org/  yet another kubuntu derived distro
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Riddell> seems to be inspired on linspire click and run
<Hobbsee> and klik
<Riddell> allee: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/p2kmoto/0.1~rc1-0ubuntu1/  p2kmoto failed to compile because buildprep patch didn't apply.  Are you able to do your autofoo magic on it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: poke
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/47455 and fix it?  upstream have found the cause of that bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47455 in kdebase "KDM detected memory corruption" [High,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I can add to me TODO
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i could just milestone it, then hound you over it.  *g*.  do we even need that patch at all?
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ :)
<_StefanS_> g'day
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we don't seem to have that patch in gutsy
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:/devel/kde3.5.7/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.7/debian/patches$ ls *sudo*
<Hobbsee> kubuntu_28_fix_sudo.diff
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we do, it's in kdelibs.
<Riddell> oh, libs, right
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee loves having most of the kde sources on her laptop
<Riddell> hmm, meh, that stuff is evil complex
<Riddell> we /shouldn't/ need it
<Riddell> but it might cause files to be chowned to root in your home directory if we lack it
<Riddell> but it should be fixed in ice itself now so I guess we could remove it
<Hobbsee> tha'ts exactly why i *didnt* just pull it, and fix it that way :)
<Hobbsee> then again, we already seem to find some people somehow have files chowned to root in their directories
* Hobbsee grumbles over the fact that that's probably a SRU candidate.
<Riddell> does it cause user problems?
<Hobbsee> seems so
<Riddell> I'd say we remove the patch and see what breaks
<Hobbsee> crashes and whatnot
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> actually, i may have some patches to libs anyway
<Hobbsee> so i might upload it here, if that's OK with you
<Riddell> go ahead
<Riddell> but ask on kubuntu-devel if people notice any problems after running stuff as root
<Hobbsee> will do
<Riddell> morning kwwii, didn't notice you coming  in
<kwwii> Riddell: been talking to ogra about working on the classmatepc ;-)
<kwwii> so what kind of desktop wallpaper do we want for Gutsy?
<kwwii> color ideas? (do NOT say green)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> grey?  :P
<kwwii> I think that after this version I will leave it up to the community artists ;-)
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: that flower picture is gorgeous, if you were going to use that
<kwwii> I do not think that everyone else would like it ;-(
<kwwii> perhaps we should put it in just to see how people react
<Hobbsee> this is the nature of artwork
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me
<kwwii> then at least we would have something new right away for the test systems
<Hobbsee> yep
<_StefanS_> kwwii: is the bootsplash going to change for gutsy?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I will probably work some more on the logo but I doubt it will change that much unless someone has some good ideas of things to change
<kwwii> I really want to redo kdm
<kwwii> the logo in kdm and the ksplash
<Riddell> I'm not a fan of photos for default backgrounds myself, they're usually too distracting
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've realised...it looks like it might be possible for me to go to UDS boston.
<Riddell> but I'm not entirely against them of course
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, but you're boring, and you work from a terminal all the time :P
<Riddell> true that :)
<Hobbsee> boring in terms of desktops, anyway
<_StefanS_> agreed. :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ah, interesting, what changed?
<Riddell> oh and do you have the location and dates?  I can't seem to find them
<_StefanS_> I would like to see a more sharp appearance
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it ended up that i'd get back about 1 day before the exam period started, rather than th econference finishing 1 day before exams starting, and i'm told that the jetlag coming back from the US isnt so bad
<Hobbsee> Riddell: launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, and the last lot said in -release
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have the current logo?  I need to update the master files
<_StefanS_> like the ui being more sharp edged, I think it has all gotten too soft.. imho
<_StefanS_> kwwii: maybe you could put the ubuntu version number in the bootsplash ?
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, let me put it on my server, one second
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I have been told to not put any version numbers on anything
<_StefanS_> kwwii ah ok, didn't know that
<Lure> kwwii: we should have kubuntu logo on default wallpaper
<Lure> kwwii: screenshots have no indication of kubuntu and we should have some
<kwwii> Lure: that is another "no-no"
<kwwii> I do agree that for screenshots it would be better to use a version with a logo though
<kwwii> but for the normal desktop i was told not to use the logo
<Lure> kwwii: then we need to persuade Riddell to replace K with Kubuntu icon ;-)
<kwwii> although perhaps I could somehow use it without just putting a logo on the artwork
<kwwii> lol, good luck
<Lure> kwwii: otherwise I will change powermanager icon to kubuntu icon
<Lure> kwwii: Riddell hates tray icons even more ;-)
<Riddell> you could edit the desktop icon on the panel to have a wee kubuntu logo on it
<Riddell> well, actually the system icon has one already
<Riddell> so that would look tacky
<kwwii> right
<Riddell> anyone tried knash recently?
<kwwii> I think we are doing the right thing by using the kde logo - it shows how much we rely on the kde community and helps us draw contributors from other, less kde-supportive distros
<kwwii> Riddell: http://sinecera.de/KubuntuLogo_newColorsRGB.svg
<Riddell> kwwii: groovy.  do you have the shiny one too?
<kwwii> Riddell: which shiny version do you mean?
<kwwii> the one from the usplash, the new (somewhat uglier one) from KDM/Ksplash or the edgy version?
<Riddell> kwwii: the one from kdm
<Riddell> kwwii: or whichever in your mind should go at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork for the second version
<kwwii> sure, let me find it
<Riddell> ScottK: how is s/mime stuff getting on?
<kwwii> I think that leaving the version that is there is fine for now as I will make another better version for Gutsy anyway
<Riddell> but we want to be complete!
<kwwii> ;-)
<ScottK> Riddell: Very well.  Hobbsee uploaded the kdepim changes last week and I have bugmail from keescook that he uploaded the gnupg changes today.  All that's left is documentation.
<Riddell> ScottK: wasn't something needing promoted to main?
<ScottK> All done.
<ScottK> pinentry.
<ScottK> The sournce package for gpg-agent was already in main, so it turned out all that was needed for that was to be be a dep of a main package.
<Riddell> it needs someone to move it too, did that happen?
<Riddell> actually, today is my archive admin day come to think of it
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Well I filed a bug as you suggested and seb128 said it wasn't necessary.
<Riddell> it will get moved when someone noticed it in anastacia anyway
<ScottK> OK.  In any case the new gnupg is uploaded so we should be good except for docs.
<Riddell> groovy
<ScottK> Riddell: One thing that needs coordination for the long term is that we have a pinentry-qt, but no pinentry-qt4.  I put in a wishlist item with upstream, but porting pinentry to qt4 is something the distros moving to KDE4 might want to work together on.
<Riddell> sounds like the sort of thing kdepim people could work on
<Riddell> I wonder if they have any plans
* ScottK has no idea,
<ScottK> Perhaps there is someone here who could look into it?
* ScottK looks around for someone who knows the kdepim people ....  ;-)
<manchicken> Riddell: I hear that you're working on amd64 packages for KDE4 alpha2?
<Riddell> manchicken: I'm working on KDE 4 alpha 2 packages generally
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<Riddell> infact I have them done up to kdebase but then my laptop got stolen for testing compiz so I'm waiting to test them
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> I've been building them from the tarballs on kde.org and sticking them in /usr/local/kde4 on my machine, but I don't know how to package.
<Riddell> and compiz works on my laptop, which is a first
<manchicken> Riddell: The same laptop I saw?
<Riddell> the one with duct tape on it :)
<manchicken> Does it work _well_?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you tape on a non-ati card then ? :)
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Having seen it, I'm surprised to find out the insides are more than mere cardboard :)
<Riddell> cardboard doesn't make worrying clicking noises like my laptop can
<manchicken> So true.  Good trustworthy cardboard.
<ScottK> nixternal: I updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KMailGPGAgent (I'm pinging you here since I don't know how closely you read your wiki subscription mail) with the changes for Gutsy that should go in the Tribe 3 release notes.  Let me know if you need anything else.
<_marseillais> ScottK, is it usefull for people allready using feisty, kmail and pinentry and for whom it works fine ?
<ScottK> _marseillais: If you've already got it working, then no need to mess with anything.  We've just made some of the hoops you had to jump through more automagic for Gutsy.
<_marseillais> oki thanks ScottK
<ScottK> Riddell: If you are archive admining today, I'd appreciate it if you would accept python-scientific 2.4.11-1build1.1 to feisty-proposed.
<claydoh> wow sabdfl made a comment on my ever-growing bug report ( bug #85488 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85488 in sane-backends "some usb_devices fault if usb_suspend enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85488
<nixternal> who has some money for me?
<Riddell> what for?
<nixternal> for whatever I guess :)
* ScottK recalls nixternal was giving money away?
<ScottK> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<ScottK> nixternal: BTW, I've improved the gpg documentation about as much as I can stand.
<manchicken_> I don't really think that bug 124986 is really a bug... looks like a very likely case of misunderstanding.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124986 in adept "adept manager needs sudo to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124986
<ScottK> manchicken_: At the very least I'd say wontfix because it's not a supported configuration.
<Riddell> woo, KDE 4 alpha is surprisingly stable
<Riddell> hellish slow though
<Lure> Riddell: running it in xnest or on own X server?
* Lure is building svn version now
<Riddell> Lure: own x server, xephyr crashes for me
<Lure> Riddell: yep, that was my experience too
<manchicken_> Riddell: Does that mean you have amd64 packages?
<Riddell> manchicken_: I've uploaded libs and base to gutsy
<Riddell> it needs soprano to get past NEW though
<manchicken_> So then it's not really ready to install yet?
<rbrunhuber> Hi Riddell: Will there be kde 4 alpha 2 packages on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: hopefully they'll be in backports
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : Backports to gutsy?
<Riddell> backports to feisty
<Riddell> gutsy normal
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: How much RAM do the buildds have (real and swap)?  I'm looking at pypy being FTBFS in Ubuntu and Debian Bug #431197 and wondering if the buildds have enough resources to build it perhaps.
<ubotu> Debian bug 431197 in pypy "pypy - FTBFS: OSError: [Errno 12]  Cannot allocate memory" [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/431197
<Lure> Riddell: did you manage to add kde4 session to kdm?
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you think that there is any chance of getting a version of the updated KDE packages you've already done for dapper published in dapper-backports?
<ScottK> I'm working (with some other volunteers) on what would have to be done to get the current clamav backported to Dapper.
<ScottK> For that, I need to update klamav and the current klamav wants at least KDE 3.5.2.
<ScottK> Thus my question?
<fritsch_> ScottK: I fetched the current clamav packages from debian-volatile and recompiled them on dapper, there were only some lines to fix, which dpkg-dev in dapper is not aware of
<fritsch_> ScottK: though not knowing, if i did anything right ;-) i have working clamav packages on a dapper server with LTS and outdated virus scanner
<ScottK> fritsch_: Yes.  Those are the changes you have to make.
<fritsch_> ScottK: a ubuntu-volatile project would be very great, btw.
<ScottK> It's been proposed.
<fritsch_> ScottK: we installed this dapper server in order to "not having to do something" for 5 years, despite of apt-get upgrade and reboot
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> fritsch_: I've started a team to work on getting clamav current in dapper-backports (so you don't have to do it yourself).
<ScottK> fritsch_: Are you interested in helping out?
<ScottK> fritsch_: You can join at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav.
<ScottK> fritsch_: Status of the project is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Clamav.
<fritsch_> ScottK: I`ll have a look (or two) - i am really not a good packager - just changed so long, till it was working
<ScottK> fritsch_: Mostly what we need is testing help right now.
<fritsch_> ScottK: yes, i like to test - starting with the next release they bring out (because of the recompiled volatiles on the server)
<fritsch_> ScottK: they <=> clamav upstream
<ScottK> Right.  I'm waiting for them to go final for 0.91 before I do it, but if you have a working package to test that with, that'd be great.  We'll have 0.91 before Gutsy is out.
<fritsch_> ScottK: sorry, not working package yet, just have: 0.90.2  0.90.3
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> The package I did (that's mentioned on the wiki above) is 0.90.3.
<fritsch_> ScottK: you also took debian-volatile as a basis?
<ScottK> No.  Ubuntu Gutsy which came from Debian Unstable with one (very important) Ubuntu specific change.
<fritsch_> ScottK: mmh, what was this change?
<ScottK> To specify a pidfile when starting freshclam.
<fritsch_> hehe
<fritsch_> i solved this otherways
<ScottK> OK.
<fritsch_> PidFile /var/run/clamav/clamd.pid <- this one in the /etc config files?
<ScottK> The change is in the freshclam init.
<fritsch_> ScottK: yes, i remember, my packages did not start up
<fritsch_> ScottK: i manually created directories in my init.d script which is not a good solution
<fritsch_> ScottK: but in future i`ll take your packages for testing, etc.
<fritsch_> ScottK: and of course report back
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> fritsch_: What architecture do you run?
<fritsch_> ScottK: only i386
<ScottK> OK.
<fritsch_> and it`s in a vmware
* ScottK could use someone to build for the other archs.
<fritsch_> we chose the vmware approach because of very easy backups
<fritsch_> while loosing less uptime
<ScottK> fritsch_: This is the freshclam init change you have to do http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7095161/clamav_0.90.1-freshclam-init.patch
<ScottK> It's easy enough once you find the right spot.
<fritsch_> ScottK: thx very much, for this time, i copy it in manually
<jjesse> evening
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-11
<nixternal> oi oi
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> everfyone leave?
<jjesse> i think they saw me comming
<nixternal> shh
<nixternal> asp.net class was actually kind of interesting tonight....I have created a Yahoo like web portal, where you can drag and move stuff around anywhere you would like
<nixternal> I thought that was an Ajax only type deal
<jjesse> that's cool
<jjesse> i'm bored tonight
<jjesse> did you see the vidoe of the guy blending an iphone?
<nixternal> hahahahahah, I just seen that about 4 hours ago on youtube
<jjesse> looks like a release of speedcrunch is july 25th
<jjesse> for whoever tracks that package
<nixternal> whoever gets to it first :)
<jjesse> nixternal: have you taken the LPI-C exam yet?
<nixternal> ryanakca: you just had to ask about C++ on a "Gnome majority" planet didn' you? :)
<Tonio_> hello
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Lure> Tonio_: will you fix n-m again (gnome depends)?
<Tonio_> Lure: yep, probably today
<Lure> Tonio_: great!
<Tonio_> mhb: ping ? ;)
<Riddell> ScottK: no idea about buildds and memory
<Riddell> try #canonical-sysadmin
<Riddell> ScottK: not sure if there's any restriction on dapper-backports, you'd have to ask jdong, but in principle if you compile and test it I can do the archive admin bits to put it in
<Tonio_> Riddell: just fixing network-manager so that we'll get rid of gnome deps
<Riddell> yay
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's on bzr atm, just waiting for asac to review and add he's own changes
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<kwwii> if anyone is interested (or even here), I put an idea for a desktop wallpaper at http://sinecera.de/test.png
<_StefanS_> kwwii: seems nice
<kwwii> and a screenshot with window decoration changes at http://sinecera.de/screen1.png
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have that in 1920 x 1440?  or SVG
<_StefanS_> kwwii: nicer cooler than the current wallpaper
<_StefanS_> cooler/color
<_StefanS_> argh :D
<Riddell> colour? :)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> whatever :D
<Riddell> _StefanS_: fancy integrating it into kubuntu-default-settings?
<kwwii> the SVG is at http://sinecera.de/gutsy_kubuntu.svg
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sounds like work ? :)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: seems like kde doesn't like the svg
<kwwii> _StefanS_: yeah, kde sucks at rendering SVGs - I made it with inkscape
<_StefanS_> kwwii: so how should it be put into the kubuntu-default-settings?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: resolution wise
<kwwii> we should render it bigger, give me a while and I will take care of it
<Riddell> current one is 1920 x 1440
<Riddell> pretty easy to export it from inkscape
<_StefanS_> yep I know, but it was the resolution that I didn't know
<_StefanS_> maybe the new one is too SuSE like ... .
<_StefanS_> looks like SuSe blue :)
<kwwii> lol, suse blue
<kwwii> I have no worries about anyone saying that my artwork looks like the suse artwork
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> actually, this background uses only colors from the kubuntu logo
<Tonio_> allee: I've done a few fixes to the alioth kbluetooth packaging, ping when arround, I'd like to merge the changes
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/GutsyColor.kcsrc is the new colors to match the wallpaper btw
<kwwii> I'll post new gradients for the window deco after lunch ;-)
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the answers.
<Tonio_> kwwii: hey :) 404 error on your link
<kwwii> hehe, permission problems, fixed now
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<kwwii> the window decoration gradients are at http://sinecera.de/window-decoration-gradient1.png and http://sinecera.de/window-decoration-gradient_inactive.png
<Tonio_> kwwii want the new artwork to be included in kds ? I can do that toonight if needed
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes please
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: YES!!! thanks :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii need me to create the png wallpapers or will you do it ?
<Tonio_> wow, that's very......... blue !
<Tonio_> kwwii I promiss not to bug you with green this time ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii where is the inactive gradient supposed to be used ?
<Tonio_> kwwii can't find he file in the kds source package
<Riddell> it's in kwin-crystal
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: strange as the standard decoration gradient is in kds.... looking at this
<kwwii> a good smoke break helps me to avoid answering questions :-)
<kwwii> the gradients are in kds afaik
<Tonio_> kwwii no "inactive" gradient there, probably just need to add and install it
<kwwii> right, in the older version we used the same gradient for both
<kwwii> Tonio_: forgot to mention that, sorry
<Tonio_> kwwii hum just to be sure, the same png is used if there there is no inactive specified ?
<Tonio_> kwwii the point is that i can't see where that is defined
<kwwii> Tonio_: no, I think that they are both set to the same file now
<Tonio_> kwwii looking
<kwwii> if you look in the systemSettings-->windowDecoration-->overlay
<kwwii> it is the one on the right ;-)
<Tonio_> yeah okay I have to change the rc file
<kwwii> right
<Tonio_> kwwii kds is ready, do you plan to adapt all other themes to the new background ? aka amarok for example
<Tonio_> kwwii: afaics there is only amarok and metabar to do
<kwwii> Tonio_: yes, both of those as well as KDM and Ksplash
<Tonio_> kwwii concerning the ksplash preview, I'd do the screenshot once the new artwork reaches the repo
<Tonio_> kwwii reworking the full theme ? cool ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, because we are starting so early there should be plenty of time to work everything out
<kwwii> let's just not scream too loudly that we are changing all the artwork
<Tonio_> kwwii should I commit now then ?
<Tonio_> kwwii I can just push the changes on bzr and wait for the all stuff to be in there :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: yes, feel free to - it might be a week or more before I get the other stuff done
<Tonio_> kwwii then we can wait, I don't have any major change to upload for kds
<kwwii> or we could do it like that - makes little difference to me ;-)
<kwwii> right
<kwwii> what do we think about using a list-enabled KDM as default?
<Riddell> I like it
<Riddell> we should ship an alternate theme which is the same but with it disabled
<Tonio_> kwwii I don't dislike it
<Tonio_> kwwii but the face is just ugly
<Riddell> now there's a complement :)
<Tonio_> kwwii can that be changed ?
<kwwii> cool, then I will update the theme I have already and we can work on it
<kwwii> Tonio_: yes, I think so
<kwwii> I need to look into how it picks the icons
<mhb> Tonio_: hi, what's up?
<Tonio_> kwwii then it would be nice too, cause the human face is just like a old afterstep ugly thing
<Tonio_> mhb: hey ;)
<Tonio_> mhb: just wanted to take news of kdesudo
<Tonio_> mhb: I was planning to post for help on the kubuntu-devel list in fact
<Tonio_> mhb: so unless you are about to finish, that's what we should do I guess
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm working on that last feature
<Tonio_> mhb: you are so wonderfull :-)
<mhb> Tonio_: it's not hard
<Tonio_> mhb: ho really ?
<mhb> Tonio_: although not easy either
<Tonio_> btw way to complicated for me
<mhb> Tonio_: the bad news is that I'm offline for most of the week
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm going to build daily builds of kbluetooth to help testing
<mhb> Tonio_: I'll try to work on it today, and commit tomorrow
<mhb> Tonio_: okay?
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I post on the devel ML even if the packages are not in it yet ?
<Tonio_> mhb: would be super perfect
<Tonio_> mhb: if that can be done, then I'll release a tarball, and package + write a MIR
<kwwii> Tonio_: apparently it just uses an icon from Crystal
<Tonio_> mhb: I can take all the administrative work in charge
<Tonio_> kwwiiho ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: but we could find that icon and change it as well
<Tonio_> kwwii I suspect that's a patch to be done in kdm sources....
<kwwii> or so :-)
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Tonio_> mhb: hope you succeed ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> mhb: I'd say "may the force be wirth you"
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to say if everything can be fixed at time for gutsy..... lots of bugs, but maybe not that hard to fix them, I know that gollum expects a well debugged version soon, so....
<mhb> Tonio_: thanks :o)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should ping on -devel to get https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportKioUmountWrapper reviewed
<Tonio_> Riddell: as that native kubuntu development, I'm not sure the MIR is complete, your opinion ?
<Riddell> that looks quite incomplete
<Tonio_> Riddell: what would miss in there ?
<Riddell> everything else from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportTemplate
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree, but it's hard to talk about maintainance in debian of secunia history as there is nothing about that, that's more a native package
<Riddell> then best to say so
<Tonio_> fdoving: pitti will review the umountwrapper next week
<ryanakca> Nightrose: hehe
<Nightrose> ?
<ryanakca> Nightrose: oops, sorry
<ryanakca> nixternal: hehe
<Nightrose> ;-) k
* ryanakca pokes autotab
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I can do kubuntu-default-settings later, if Tonio_ hasn't done so already
<ryanakca> nixternal: hmm.. half of the comments are that C++ sucks, and you should stick to python and maybe pick up PyGTK. The other half seems to worship C++.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: done, check bzr :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok thought so ;) - its was the new wallpaper, right?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and and kwin gradiants
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet
<ScottK> Good morning Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: those kwin gradients, do you have an examplet?
<mhb> ryanakca: oh, and by the way, c++ sucks
<mhb> :o)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope, it is just a matter of file replacement in kds :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I believe in kwwii, I didn't test them
<ryanakca> mhb: meh, I've already invested money into a book, and I have 2 months to kill, so why not learn it
<mhb> ryanakca: sure, that was a joke :o)
<ryanakca> mhb: *nods*
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm ok
<mhb> ryanakca: C++ is not that bad, although I don't like the access control stuff much
<kwwii> _StefanS_: http://sinecera.de/screen1.png shows the active window deco
<kwwii> just be sure to use the new color scheme if you use those overlays
<ryanakca> mhb: Who knows, in 20 years, I might be like one of those old bearded guys who still know and use Pascal, COBOL and the other neolithic languages
<ryanakca> mhb: yeah. First impression of it is: Why? Why brackets when python's indentation works just as well.. etc
<mhb> ryanakca: you know cobol? cool.
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ok looks nice... is anyone up for more sharp edges on the windows?
* ScottK knows (knew) COBOL too.  
* ScottK has also had to pick up and sort a dropped COBOL punch card deck.
<mhb> ryanakca: well, the silly university where I'll be studying still seems to worship Microsoft Windows and Pascal.
<ryanakca> mhb: no, I'm saying all the C++ people will probably end up in the same place they are, they'll know an extinct language...
<_StefanS_> kwwii: what about liberation font ? are we going to use that?
* ryanakca doesn't know COBOL... Python was my first, C++ my second
<ryanakca> umm, has the libcurl problem been fixed?
* ryanakca wonders on updrading to gutsy
<ryanakca> or should I wait untill Tribe 3?
<ScottK> ryanakca: libcurl is done.  Apt is fixed.  They just pushed a new kernel last night.  OOO is still dead.  Your call.
<Hobbsee> hey ScottK!
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: where are you, btw?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: me? I'm in Kingston, Ontario, Canada.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: if you want more specific, whois my domain :)
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: I just did yesterday on my thinkpad.. works fine
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: ok
<ryanakca> mhb: when is tribe 3 due out?
<ryanakca> I'll wait to test it if it's in the next couple days, otherwise, I'll go for a Daily
<Riddell> not this week
<mhb> ryanakca: why do you ask me?
<mhb> ryanakca: 19th, but I am not the bot pointing to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<kwwii> _StefanS_: to be honest I have not seen a good reason to use that font - it does not look that much better to me
<kwwii> _StefanS_: but if someone can convince me, yes ;-)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: right
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: nah, that's closer than i was expecting :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: the 19th
<mhb> hi Hobbsee, long time no chat :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: indeed!  been at a friend's place
<_StefanS_> kwwii: well.. its probably a matter of taste, but its more like tahoma which I like
<ryanakca> mhb: I asked you because you're the testing person who seems to know these things :)
<mhb> ryanakca: yup, that'll be me :o)
<manchicken_> Is something up with security.ubuntu.com?
<manchicken_> I've got about 35% packet loss to security.ubuntu.com (which resolves to leningradskaya.canonical.com 91.189.88.31)
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: mind if I borrow your long pointy stick for a minute? ;-)
<manchicken_> I'll try reconnecting to the wireless...
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: sure, go ahead
<Nightrose> ;-) thx
<manchicken_> I think the problem may lie with security.ubuntu.com this time... does anybody else have a problem with an aptitude update sticking at security.ubuntu.com?
* Nightrose needs it for rokymotion
<ryanakca> manchicken_: It might something to do with the datacenter trouble (*points to the topic in #canonical-sysadmin*) dunno. I'm getting 50% packet loss.
<ryanakca> manchicken_: or no
<apachelogger> kwwii: O.o somehow your oxygen looks kinda ...old...
<manchicken> Well, KDE4 still crashes on me.
<manchicken> From the binaries.
<Riddell> which?
<manchicken> I'm running the latest kde4 binaries from the repos, and X still tanks when I try to log into KDE4 from KDM.
<Riddell> try http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/3.91.0/
<manchicken> Are those amd64?
<manchicken> Naw, they're i386
<manchicken> Thus my pain.
<manchicken> I think nixternal had KDE4 packages that ran under i386, too... but I'm not on i386.
<manchicken> Do you have packages I could build?
<manchicken> Or src-debs?
<Riddell> it should be compiling now in gutsy
<manchicken> I'm building the 3.91 from their website.
<manchicken> The only thing I don't have is soprano.
<manchicken> I was hoping you were gonna let me off the hook with some nice amd64 packages :)
<manchicken> I've been wanting to run KDE4 for some time now.
<manchicken> In great anticipation of kate improvements.
<Riddell> manchicken: soprano may well be compiled now in gutsy
<manchicken> I can't find it on the repos.
<Riddell> gutsy amd64  Successfully built https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soprano/0.9.0~snapshot~2007-07-09-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> it might still be in binary new
<manchicken> Is there any way to install from binary new?
<Riddell> yes, it is
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue/gutsy/new/
<Riddell> voila
<Hobbsee> just a mostly secret link
<manchicken> Waaaah... the package is named but if you click it you get a file not found.
<Riddell> click where?
<kwwii> apachelogger: hehe, you noticed :-)
<manchicken> Riddell: Argh, it's gone now.
<manchicken> Does that mean it's now in the repo?
<manchicken> Ooh, it also looks like emacs22 is in the queue :)
<jhutchins_lt> !ops ubotu is missing in action on #kubuntu.  Thanks.
<jhutchins_lt> fdoving: Ping?
<fdoving> ack.
<jhutchins_lt> ubotu is dead, missing from both #ubuntu and #kubuntu.
<fdoving> yep, i know.
<fdoving> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi does work.
<fdoving> the system is so vulnerable one person is needed to fix the bot.
<fdoving> and he's not around.
<jhutchins_lt> k.  Thanks for that at least.  Should I look for a certain person, or just assume that he'll know when he shows up?
<DaSkreech> Sebas
<DaSkreech> I thnk
<jhutchins_lt> DaSkreech: Tnx, seveas, got it from the bot page.
<DaSkreech> Damn tab :)
<DaSkreech> Seveas :)
<DaSkreech> Wow
<DaSkreech> My X has been crashing like crazy since yesterday
<manchicken> Is there an OCR program that'll work with PDF?
<DaSkreech> How many people does canconical employ?
<DaSkreech> Hi ubotu
* manchicken hears crickets chirping....
* ScottK is quietly contemplating a KDE 3.5.5 backport to Dapper.
<manchicken> What's dapper running?
<ScottK> 3.5.1
<ScottK> But there are the unofficial kubuntu.org debs that go through 3.5.5 and work fine.
<DaSkreech> Can I do an ls in a way that will only show me non directories?
<xerosis> DaSkreech: ls -I */ ?
<xerosis> wait, that doesn't quite work
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<DaSkreech> Unless I can ! that :)
<xerosis> that should ignore all dirs
<xerosis> but it goes into subdirs
<xerosis> that's a capital i btw, not an l
<DaSkreech> Aaaah :)
<_StefanS_> hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I want to download the new kdelibs source in gutsy that (apparently) is maintained in bzr..
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: you wont happen to know that ? ^
<DaSkreech> That you wanted to download KDElibs?
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> I just want the source code like normally using apt-get source <package>
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: ? ^
<DaSkreech> Hold on Drooling at GT5
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> Gran Turismo HD?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> SOny is debuting it at E3 now
<_StefanS_> sweeet
<_StefanS_> I already have the free download on my PS3, kinda amazing
<DaSkreech> Well if you turn it on now you they have the trailer for the new one for download
<_StefanS_> oh nice
<_StefanS_> Will do later
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: so what about that apt-get source thingy?
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: dont worry.. I figured it out
<manchicken> Do we have a way to sort bookmarks in konqueror still?
<manchicken> I'm having a hard time finding it in gutsy.
<manchicken> It would be nice if kate didn't show a dialog box every time you tried to save using fish.'
<ScottK> manchicken: Why are you using fish?
<manchicken> Because I'm editing files on a machine over ssh :)
<ScottK> manchicken: Use sftp instead of fish.
<manchicken> SFTP isn't running on that box.
<ScottK> Ah.
<manchicken> I stand corrected.
<manchicken> Does it not show the dialog with SFTP?
<ScottK> Dunno, but fish drops a little perl script on the distant end and can have unfortunate concequences.  Particularly if you try to copy a lot of files.
<ScottK> I've fork bombed a server by accident that way before.
<ScottK> You're better off to use fish only when you must.
<manchicken> Does it?
<manchicken> Where and what is it called?
<ScottK> Dunno the details.  I just recall the fork bomb and staying away from it since.
<manchicken> Ah.  I've been using it for a while without issue.
<ScottK> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ScottK> Just because it usually works ...
<manchicken> I'm not sure if that supported moving away from or towards what works.  heh
<ScottK> SFTP is a safer protocol if it's available.   That's all.
<ScottK> Your box, your choice.
<manchicken> Dunno about that.
<manchicken> Fish is just SCP, right?
<manchicken> And it terminates after it's done, right?
<ScottK> Yes it does terminate after it's done.
<manchicken> Whereas SFTP maintains a session.  I would think that would be less "secure"
<ScottK> It's as secure as ssh.
<ScottK> With SSH the weak point in the security model is establishing the connection.  I'd argue breaking and making connections is less secure than maintaining one.
<ScottK> I was thinking more about operational risk.
<ScottK> The thing that got me was that since it's a bunch of single operations, fish clients will try to execute mutiple file transfers in parallel.  I was copying ~ 20,000 very small files.  Fork bomb.
<ScottK> SFTP won't do that.  It'll do them sequentially on the single connection.
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I'm doing edits :)
<manchicken> And KDE won't let you set up a "network folder" with sftp, will it?
<ScottK> Dunno.  I just sftp to the site and leave the konq window open.
<manchicken> I like using the remote folder thing so then I don't have to re-enter stuff in save dialogs all over the place.
<ScottK> It may work.  I've just never tried it.
<manchicken> It seems that we have some serious dependency issues with libgif4.
<manchicken> You're right.  ~/.fishsrv.pl
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> Riddell: hi, do we now have to get upstream to include a complete LGPL for the admin directory?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> if there is lgpl code in it
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixed tarball isn't enough?
<Riddell> meaning what?
<apachelogger> I put a file into, until upstream releases a fixed tarball
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-12
<apachelogger> Riddell: still here?
<Nightrose> Riddell: he is skyping with me and a little tired - so if you don't understand what he want's ask me ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> d'oh
<apachelogger> slows things down a bit :(
<apachelogger> may it be
<jjesse> evening
<DaSkreech> Hey
<jjesse> how are you DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Bouncy :)
<jjesse> yeah? why bouncy?
<DaSkreech> Gran Tourismo trailers :)
<jjesse> ah
* jjesse is watching season 1 of transformers 
<DaSkreech> Yeah My friend has all of them on DVD
<jjesse> how many seasons are there?
<DaSkreech> 4 I think
<DaSkreech> Might be 5
<DaSkreech> Not counting numerous American revival/remakes
<nixternal> jjesse: should I start working on something that will fix bug 125325?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125325 in kubuntu-meta "Live CD should provide information for Windows/Mac users after boot" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125325
<jjesse> nixternal: i guess it might be nice to have a possible proof of concept to present to the devs?
<jjesse> i think it is a nice idea
<nixternal> we should having something, there is supposed to be an ubiquity slideshow for 2 releases now and I haven't seen anything
<jjesse> i think it would be easier to say "yes do that" if we have something to show off
<jjesse> know what i mean?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I had something..but nobody ever commented so I gave up on it
<jjesse> i'll comment this time :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ok, I will plan on that then
<DaSkreech> Anyone knows how to do Service menus?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I just use the ones that are in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/*
<DaSkreech> I want to add a new template
<nixternal> imbrandon: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153062  .... any thoughts on that thing?
<nixternal> Riddell: any update on the Ubiquity Slideshow? I am going to recreate the Release Notes so we can get them in the LiveCDs...they were removed because the slideshow was supposed to be rocking
<jjesse> so is kubuntu-desktop still not able to be installed in gutsy?
<jjesse> never mind looks like it can be
<ryanakca> nixternal: ubiquity slideshow, something like the fedora & mandriva installer with distro advertisement, links to wiki, join development, etc images?
<jjesse> ryanakca: that was the orginial thought
<ryanakca> jjesse: hmm.. what's ubiquity written in, C++ or python?
<jjesse> ryanakca: i'm not quite sure, if i recall there was a blueprint for it or something like that
<ryanakca> jjesse: Depends: python-central (>= 0.5.8), ubiquity, python-qt4
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> like i said i think there was a blueprint someplace in regards to the sldieshow
<jjesse> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/tutorial-during-installation
<ryanakca> jjesse: hmm.. would the implementation have to change depending on the frontend?
<jjesse> ryanakca: i have no clue to be honest
<ryanakca> jjesse: ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> greetings
<jjesse> hello
<Hobbsee> :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Any thoughts about doing a dapper-backports (vice kubuntu.org) backport of KDE 3.5.5?  I need 3.5.2 or better for the current klamav and I need the current klamav to backport clamav 0.9x.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'd prefer 3.5.7 backported
<Hobbsee> not sure if it *does* backport - debhelper dependancy needs to be loosened, for a start.
<Hobbsee> as in, there will be a heck of a lot of stuff to backport - newer libs, etc, i guess, apart from kde*
<ScottK> I think a newer debhelper would be a bridge to far.
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Hobbsee> no, as in, you can loosen the dep
<Hobbsee> dont remember what all the changes are, though
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.  I'll work on that.  Thanks.
<imbrandon> nixternal, looks ok for the money, personaly i would spend a bit more and get a pico-itx vs the mini-itx but still a good deal
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Tonio_> bonjour :)
<_marseillais> bonjour
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_
<Hobbsee> hiya _marseillais
<Riddell> nixternal: not sure, I'll ask when evan gets in
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell
<Riddell> morning it is
<Riddell> and much haar around this city too, good thing I'm above it all
<Hobbsee> oh?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey the fade works for kdesudo :D
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: have it running right now!
<_StefanS_> and hi all..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you send me the code so that I can commit to bzr ?
<Tonio_> by email please, I may not have the time right now ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just gotta sync with the latest kdesudo in bzr. mine is kinda old
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure
<Riddell> or _StefanS_ could be fancy and branch and push to launchpad then tonio could merge from that
<_StefanS_> yes if Stefan could understand how it worked.
<_StefanS_> :D
* _StefanS_ is going to be father again in 3-4 weeks... even less time to code :(
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: is there a place where kdesudo could keep its settings?
<Riddell> kconfig surely?
<Riddell> ooh, compiz-kde uploaded
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep it was sorta the config file I meant :)
<Hobbsee> ooo :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: and how does that branching business work? It tells me to use sftp to create the branch instead of providing that url manually
<_StefanS_> Riddell: argh.. I think I get it now
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: kdesudo is supposed to deal with sudo, nothing else
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I cant get it work..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: stupid launchpad
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well is there a general configuration file, where I could put those settings? (fade on/off) and so on
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: feel free to add this if you want :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm ok
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do you know how to branch in launchpad?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: why branching ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: wiki.ubuntu.com/bzr ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Riddell said it would be smart.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: to branch on kdesudo ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we already have 2 branches, that's enought I guess
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: lets just forget it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I can just us bzr to update the code in launchpad I guess (like cvs commit or something)
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just ask for membership there, I'll give you upload permissions
<Tonio_> and then http://launchpad.net/kdesudo
<Tonio_> here is the project page
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm already member
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just do a bzr checkout sftp://<your-login>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: then apply the changes and bzr commit -m "commit message"
<_StefanS_> okay..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ho true, I already added tou
<Tonio_> you
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Riddell: that patch for kdesudo and the fade involved me adding a new kdialog method in kdelibs/kdeui/kdialogbase. I haven't seen any problems beside some very generic fix in a call from the addressbook
<_StefanS_> Without that kdeui patch, the fade is impossible.
<Riddell> I assume that's binary compatible?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I just added to the api, so all the old kdialog methods are still there
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I don't see any problem with it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm fine with it as long as it doesn't break with sudo :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: shouldn't be any problems. The only thing i saw was that if you called kdialog too generic, it didn't know which one of the methods it should use, and thus gives you a compile errors
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll build a test package once you have published
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will update bzr in a moment
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and you'll get a diff for kdelibs aswell.
<_StefanS_> in mail :D
<Tonio_> mhb: should I wait for your commit or may I build it now since you haven't finished the nonewdcop thing ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you rock :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thanks :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: let's just hope we can use this in gutsy to replace kdesu :)
<_StefanS_> yeah
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the nonewdcop thing is very important, as kdesudo currently doesn't work in kcontrol because of this specific thing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: mhb is working on it but his time is limited at the moment
<Tonio_> I just hope that's not too complicated to do :)
<_StefanS_> hmm ok, maybe I could look at that later on
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the config file stuff is not in the current one I'm uploading now, but it would be good to just test what I currently have
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its committed to bzr now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: i will diff kdelibs now
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no need of this, I have a script to build from bzr :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: eh?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you need the patches to kdelibs for it to build :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: didn't knew you had to patch kdelibs for this :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: right, I'll upload kdelibs then, and build kdesudo toonight :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: can you give me a diff, and i'll add it to my upload?
<Hobbsee> i need to put in a couple of bits too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I commited a little update to kdelibs on bzr this morning, so please to an update before :)
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> cool
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you forward the mail to Hobbsee ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the diff?
* _StefanS_ is confused.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: for kdelibs
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok I will..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: adding to the api can be binary incompatible if it's a virtual method or something
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm.. its just an interface to an already established QDialog call (which has been around for long time.) Its just not inherited into the kdeui by default
<_StefanS_> (support for WType_Popup on kdialog)
<mhb> Tonio_: do whatever you wish
<Tonio_> mhb: well, just to know if it'll be done today or if I may wait, that's all :)
<Tonio_> mhb: btw are you going on vacation ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: but it's not virtual?
<Riddell> "You cannot change the order of virtual functions in the class declaration."  I wonder if that includes new members in the middle of the class
<Riddell> http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++  it's all a bit mad these rules
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I just checked those techbase docs, and it does not involve the simple addition I made
<_StefanS_> Riddell: (its not a virtual)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_, Hobbsee: sent you the kdelibs patch by mail
<Hobbsee> cool
<Riddell> kdepim 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu5 produces uninstallable binaries: * kmail (amd64 i386)
<Riddell> anyone experienced that?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope
<_StefanS_> Riddell: can those kde4* be installed when the build process is finished on the buildserver?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: (I'm on gutsy)
* _StefanS_ likes the volume up/down on gutsy - much nicer than default kmilo
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> goody.
<_StefanS_> cant wait.
<Riddell> fixes kdepimlibs uploaded, hopefully kde4base will just work, then you can start trying them
<_StefanS_> perfect, good job :)
<_StefanS_> cant wait to have the new konsole.. the scrolling is just amazing
<Riddell> nixternal: unsure on slideshow, it's not a priority so probably won't happen
<kwwii> slideshow?
<Riddell> kwwii: ubiquity slideshow
<kwwii> ahhh, right
<nixternal> man, that t-shirt from spreadshirt on kdedevelopers.org is gorgeous...only wish they had it here in the us :(
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: did the patch make any sense ?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: havent looked, was at dinner
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<hunger> Riddell: Do you happen to know where I can send the slides of my akademy presentation to have them uploaded to the akademy site?
<Riddell> hunger: physos
<Riddell> rainer@kde .org I think
<hunger> Riddell: THanks!
<mhb> Tonio_: today or tomorrow, I am (sort of) on vacation. I'll be online tomorrow afternoon.
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm working on it, but it started segfaulting after  I tried adding mkstemp()... probably forgot something (a -lib or such)
<Tonio_> mhb: don't think I want to guve you presure ;)
<Tonio_> mhb: I just can't wait to see it working in kcontrol :)
<Tonio_> mhb: but I should definately stop to ping you everyday, that must be boring :)
<mhb> Tonio_: nah, it's cool
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm in a public library now, I'll try to figure this out while I'm here, if I won't, then you have to wait till tomorrow at least
<mhb> Tonio_: would you care to perhaps look at the code?
<mhb> Riddell: good afternoon
<mhb> Riddell: two questions:
<mhb> Riddell: 1. I've made some comments on the website design from kwwii. Should I send it to the same people that talked about it the last time or are there any new people interested in the website?
<Riddell> mhb: probably just send to kubuntu-devel
<mhb> Riddell: okay
<kwwii> what kind of comments?
<kwwii> if it is purely art stuff you can send it to only a few people
<mhb> kwwii: yes, artly stuff
<kwwii> if it is more organizational -devel would be better
<mhb> mostly
<kwwii> well, unless someone else wants to work on the artwork, I will end up fixing things I guess
<mhb> Riddell: 2. can't we use the widget that displays files in Dolphin to display the preferences in systemsettings4 ?
<Riddell> mhb: yes, but it's non trivial to convert to that
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm affraid I may not be able to understand that code :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm quite limited on that point compared to you :-)
<Riddell> mhb: it needs changing to qt model-view foo and it needs a whole new model to be written
<nixternal> mornin' ladies and gents
<mhb> hi
<nixternal> now that I know how spreadshirt works, it is time to make me a few t-shirts :)
<Hobbsee> evening nixternal
<nixternal> evening to you as well :)
<mhb> kwwii: I sent you the comments
<kwwii> mhb: cool, thnx
<kwwii> I'll answer a few of the questions in an email in one second...good points so far
<mhb> kwwii: I'll try to play with it some more today, inkscape is a bit unstable for me here in gutsy
<kwwii> hehe, I know that feeling ;-)
<mhb> kwwii: that's wonderful, thanks
<kwwii> mhb: mail sent
<Riddell> mhb: tried out gdebi installing ubuntu-desktop and it crashed when I ran out of space on my hard disk
<Riddell> adept does the same thing
<mhb> Riddell: did you try the gnome one as well?
<Riddell> mhb: nope
<Riddell> I suspect it'll do the same
<Riddell> I get lots of apport "package foo failed to install" warnings too
<mhb> hmm
<Riddell> I've no idea if it's possible for gdebi to work out the size its packages will take
<Riddell> certainly not if you have say /usr on a different partition
<Riddell> who's Mario Danic?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: pygi
<Riddell> oh yes, so it is :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<glatzor> hi Riddell, could you point me to your kde-guidance packaging repository? I would like to help to prepare a new release.
<Riddell> glatzor: apt-get source kde-guidance
<glatzor> Riddell: you don't maintain the debian directory in a public source code repository?
<Riddell> glatzor: nope
<Riddell> glatzor: although debian do
<Riddell> but I think we differ from them now
<Riddell> it's fabo_ who does that
<Riddell> so ping him too with any changes
<glatzor> Riddell: fine. thanks
<glatzor> Riddell: which time zone does fabo live in?
<Riddell> glatzor: something european
<Riddell> raphink: http://ichthux.com go boom
<raphink> hi Riddell
<raphink> I saw that some time ago but I didn't have the time to see about it
<raphink> seems like a provider issue with the DB
<raphink> I should get my own server some time
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> I don't trust 1&1 anymore
<Riddell> I've never heard anything good about 1&1
<manchicken_> Okay, so I'm having trouble installing these openoffice.org updates.  openoffice.org-common is complaining about a missing theme index.
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: just wait...next upload fixes it
<manchicken_> Righto.
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: and if you file a bug,  i'll shoot you, like the other 34 dupe filers, when i last checked.
<manchicken_> Just wanted to make sure it wasn't me:)
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: You know I always complain before filing a bug report :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken_> And there's no need to post a report for something that is already about to be fixed.
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: there's even a bug there, with the exact same headline as all the others, and the body says "this is a dupe of bug x, y, z, a, b, and c"
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Whic makes me wonder why they posted it in the first place :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: exactly
<manchicken> Sorry, just spent the last hour talking to city council members.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: multiple people have done it.  there are now 43 dupes.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> and this si supposed to be decent pepole running gutsy...
<manchicken> Goodness.
<Hobbsee> yeah.  impressive
<manchicken> Hobbsee: You should send a message out to devel.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i dont think they're the ones who are doing it
<Hobbsee> it's clueless people
<manchicken> 84 spam messages...
<nixternal> hey, I just filed an open office bug for the issue, anyone want to confirm it?
* nixternal runs and hides
* Hobbsee boots nixternal into the middle of next week
<nixternal> hahaha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: your karma - go to the update-manager bug reports, and grab all the failed upgrades, and mark them as dupes of 125400. thankyou.
<nixternal> hurry up and fix it, I want to get rid of the "adept notifier"
<nixternal> haha, I should go to that bug and say "I cannot confirm this" :)
<Hobbsee> it failed to build.
<nixternal> I woke up after 3.5 hours of sleep at the most..so I am sure I will FTBS today in class
<nixternal> FTSW actually...failed to stay awake
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> i stayed awake during work.  you'll be all right
<Hobbsee> and i got about that much sleep myself
<nixternal> my stupid dog was going nuts running around the bed attacking me everytime I moved
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> fun
* ScottK generally associates not moving with sleeping.  What's the problem?
<DaSkreech> _StefanS_: Did You get the Bzr thing done?
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: nope.. just uploaded directly to kdesudo bzr tree
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Grats on Daddydom
<DaSkreech> .. umm
<DaSkreech>  again
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: thanks :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<manchicken> kpilot sucks these days.
<manchicken> Rabid dolphin has consistently taken way too much effort to sync...
<manchicken> Did the weird dependency issue get sorted out with oo.o yet?
<ScottK> It turned out to be debhelpers fault.
<manchicken> So what do we do?  I'm still stuck with the broken dependencies..
<ScottK> They uploaded OOO to rebuild it earlier today, but I doubt it's done yet.
<manchicken> righto.
<manchicken> I got some new versions earlier.
<ScottK> If you have libgtk2.0-bin, removing that might help.
<ScottK> Not sure what it'll take whith it.
<manchicken> Let's see...
<manchicken> Pretty much all gnome stuff.
<manchicken> evince-gtk evolution evolution-plugins gnome-games gnome-icon-theme gtkhtml3.14 gtkhtml3.8 gxine librsvg2-common
<ScottK> Yeah.  You shouldn't be sorry to see that go.
<ScottK> The reason it wasn't caught by the Ubuntu OOO maintainer is he uses KDE ;-)
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> I have all three installed.
<manchicken> I actually use some gnome programs.
<manchicken> gnumeric is an incredibly useful program.
<manchicken> I used to use evolution when I worked for a company that ran on an exchange server.
<manchicken> Not too sad to see that go.
<manchicken> That seems to have done it sure enough.
<manchicken> I can't install kde4 stuff either, because doing so would remove libungif4
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-13
<ScottK> Well that'll have to be fixed then.  We want them KDE3/4 to both be installable.
<jjesse> evening
<ryanakca> hey jjesse
<jjesse> hello ryanakca
<jjesse> i'm sooo bored
<nixternal> me too
<nosrednaekim> ok, not to be a nag or anything. but are there package for KDE4 alpha two yet?
<nixternal> !info kde4base gutsy
<ubotu> kde4base: core applications for KDE 4 testing. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.80.3-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 61924 kB, installed size 178776 kB
<nixternal> hrmm, they haven't been fully built out yet, but they are there
<nixternal> 3.91.0-0ubuntu1 are the alpha 2 packages
<nixternal> I just deleted my kde4 package from my server
<jjesse> on purpose?
<crimsun> only kde4artwork is in NEW.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> crimsun: the rest should be updates
<crimsun> the others are available
<nosrednaekim> so they are on the mirrors, but not officially released?
<nixternal> 3.80.3 is KDE 4 Alpha 1
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: correct
<nixternal> Riddell is working on them
<nosrednaekim> ok, great.
<nosrednaekim> so its in the same KDe4 mirror?
<nosrednaekim> *repository
<nixternal> the KDE4 packages are/will be in the Ubuntu Universe repositories
<nixternal> for Gutsy
<jjesse> just the libraries or actual kde4?
<nosrednaekim> I mean in fiesty.
<nixternal> actual KDE 4
<jjesse> but kde3 will still be default
<jjesse> ?
<nixternal> you will have to wait a long time for that one..would be quicker to anon svn checkout the branches and build it locally
<nixternal> jjesse: yes, for 2 more releases
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<nixternal> Gutsy and Gutsy+1 will be KDE 3.5.x
<jjesse> oooo tigers winning :)
<jjesse> now the indians just have to loose
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: actually, it would be best to check with Riddell when he is around
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: AND gutsy+1? wow...
<nixternal> he could very well be working on them now and I just don't know about it
<nixternal> Gutsy+1 == next LTS
<nixternal> that doesn't mean we aren't going to have KDE 4 images though
<nosrednaekim> right.... and they can't have anything the least bit unstable in that.
<nixternal> we will have the main LTS support images, and more than likely a KDE 4 image as well
<jjesse> nixternal: are you going to uds boston?
<nixternal> jjesse: I put in for my off time, so as of right now, very likely
<jjesse> me as well
<nixternal> but, the tough thing is...it falls right before my thesis is due, and right before finals
<jjesse> ouch
<nixternal> so if anything, I just might fly up with a buddy for a day or two and fly back
<jjesse> make it for the doc day :)
<nixternal> he has his own personal jet :)
<jjesse> wow
<nixternal> well, he flies it for people
<nixternal> hehe
<crimsun> rich is big time.
<nixternal> so actually, I have my own personal jet
<nosrednaekim> hey, I see here on the Kubuntu future ideas an idea for making a grub recoverer.
<nosrednaekim> anyone working on that?
<jjesse> would you like to start :)
<nixternal> www.kde-apps.org
<nixternal> there is already a Grub GUI
<nosrednaekim> yeah.i'm looking around for a little project.
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: that would be a good project to work on...at least make it easier for a new user if the trouble ever arises
<nosrednaekim> ever? haha, i'd make it just to spare myself the trouble of helping people do it every day.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> those are the same people who just started using LInux and the first thing they want to do is change their splash :)
<nosrednaekim> or load windows again.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nixternal> I think new users need to learn the hard way...I think a majority of us did.
<nosrednaekim> rm -rf / ? yeah.... that was SOOOO hard.
<nixternal> like right now, I am in sitting in ASP.NET class trying to stay awake...this teacher is killing me
<nosrednaekim> actually never did that.
<nosrednaekim> WINDOWS! YA!
<nixternal> rm -rf will at least allow you to boot on most systems
<nixternal> it is the deadly * * that will hurt you
<jjesse> can you do most of your stuff in mono?
<nosrednaekim> if you stop it soon enough
<nixternal> jjesse: mono is absolutely horrible
<nosrednaekim> I don't see a grub gui on kde-apps
<nixternal> I have tried, and the simple answer is, not quiet yet
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: it is there somehwere, it has received high ratings as well
<nixternal> it is recent, like in the past month and has been updated with new features a few times
<nosrednaekim> hmm.. any clue at all to the name?
<nixternal> grubalicious
<nixternal> haha, no I can't remember
<jjesse> mmmm
<nixternal> just search grub
<nixternal> err, just search for grub
<nosrednaekim> I did.... nothing good.
<nixternal> ayeayaye! US education providers are the worst I have ever seen
<crimsun> eh, I resemble that comment!
<nixternal> http://www.qt-apps.org/content/show.php/QGRUBEditor?content=60391&PHPSESSID=f24de8d23df6517b95f876a20e83126c
<nixternal> crimsun: well it is true
<crimsun> in many instances but certainly not all.  I don't suck _that_ bad.
<nixternal> I am sure however you don't fall into that opinion :)
<nixternal> hahaha, that bad?
<nosrednaekim> ah.... thanks.
<nixternal> man your students told me all about you :)
<crimsun> heh
<nixternal> I will say, the Linux/UNIX, C/C++, and Java instructors at this campus are actually pretty good
<nosrednaekim> where do you go?
<nixternal> College of Dummies just outside of Chicago
<nixternal> but University of Maryland was just as bad in the 90s
<nosrednaekim> my dad went there... albeit in the 70's
<nixternal> Northwestern is a good school, well at least the Kellogg Business school is
<nixternal> Maryland?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nixternal> that is where I got my BA....GO TERPS!!!!
<nixternal> heh, the only one in my family that went to college, and it wasn't University of Michigan
<nixternal> everyone else got to graduate as a Wolverine, the greatest college evah!
<jjesse> hurrah
<nixternal> I wish I hadn't been so hard headed and just did the Naval Academy when I had the chance..but I was so gung ho on blowing stuff up, that I started to not like officers :)
<nosrednaekim> hmmph... its written in C++.
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: ya, seeing it is a Qt app...ya, I said kde-apps, I forgot about Qt-apps
<nixternal> actually, pyqt, java jambi, ruby with korundrum or whatever it is called
<nixternal> Qt is binding everything! FTW!
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I do the pyton stuff.
<nosrednaekim> never bothered to learn C++
<crimsun> interestingly enough, UMD-CP is pretty good nowadays
<crimsun> I'm only about 15 minutes away from there
<nixternal> I am learning the Python now...thanks to crimsun and his little project for asoundconf I have a great understanding on just how messed up it really is :)
<nixternal> but it is kind of fun
<crimsun> what is "it"?
<nixternal> crimsun: that is where I was...College Park!
<nixternal> god that place is horrible
<nixternal> Python
<crimsun> oh
<crimsun> I love Python
<crimsun> I love C and C++, too
<nixternal> Python is a very nice scripting language w/o a doubt
<nixternal> I like it better than Perl!
<nosrednaekim> hey... that was a great little app crimsun made!
* nixternal waits for manchicken|away to flip out
<nosrednaekim> oh this gruub editor is sweet
<nixternal> never date a girl that is in the same class as you...it really makes trying to learn awkward
<nosrednaekim> we ought to integrate it into guidance
<nixternal> oh hell, it really makes trying to chat on IRC difficult
<nosrednaekim> oh thanks for the colleg wisdom, i'll try to remember that
<nixternal> hehe
<crimsun> pfft.  Just query her on IRC.
<nixternal> she is sitting next to me now
<nixternal> she follows me around
<jjesse> just dump her after the class is over
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> dude, it is the first time someone has cheated off of me for a test!
<jjesse> haha
<nixternal> it makes me feel good :)
<nosrednaekim> wow... she must be dumb.
<jjesse> the only way i passed my basic biology class is from my wife's notes
* nosrednaekim hopes she saw that
<nixternal> the teacher is so clueless, we are both getting 28/30 on every exam and half the time we ditch the class to go out for drinks
<jjesse> we ere dating then
<crimsun> nixternal: you are SO not setting a good example ;-] 
<nixternal> and the worst thing, she is a White Sox fan
<jjesse> d'oh that wrecks the whole relationship
<nixternal> crimsun: that is a great example
<nosrednaekim> only problem with this app is it doesn't do what I originally wanted.
<nixternal> she is older than me, so she isn't setting a good example
<jjesse> wow older then nixternal? she must be really old
<nixternal> hah
<crimsun> yeah, like 98.
<nixternal> gahahaha
<nixternal> crimsun: just my speed
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> didn't mean to say that one out loud, but...
<nosrednaekim> this program can't actually reinstall the grub....
<nosrednaekim> which makes it useless for my task.
<nixternal> I need food bad
<jjesse> i need sleep bad
<nosrednaekim> which means *YAY* I get to write it!
<nixternal> OK, it is time to go home! I gotta get out to my truck before she wants to go out...I need laptop time tonight
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> I have to go, bye all!
<nixternal> these people are trying to smtp mail from one machine to another w/o having an smtp server...using the IIS crap...my lord I need a bullet and a beer
<nixternal> later nosrednaekim
* nixternal leaves
<jjesse> out for drinks?
<nixternal> no way...I am running home
<Riddell> too many early mornings
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: live in au, then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: or somewhere like that
<Riddell> too many late nights?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, well.
<Tonio_> yop
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell, Hobbsee: is it just me or is guidance-power-manager broken since yesterday afternoon
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: define broken?
<Riddell> dunno, but the mouse cursor theme works from kdm now, I wonder how that fixed itself
<Riddell> and katapult shows up at startup too
<Riddell> however guidance is working fine
<Riddell> power manager that is
<Hobbsee> yes, i note that katapult is starting on startup now, too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: doesn't see the battery level
<Riddell> starting is fine, showing itself is a bit random
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup noticed that too
<Riddell> Tonio_: probably a linux issue rather than guidance specifically
<Tonio_> Riddell: can be a macbook specific issue
<Riddell> no macbooks here to test I'm afraid
<Tonio_> oki
<Hobbsee> seems OK here, but i'll have to awit for my battery to drop
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping cjwatson, he uses a macbook pro afaik
<Riddell> he uses a powerpc
<Riddell> he's also still at breakfast
<Hobbsee> bah, breakfast.
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, I'll investigate this we then :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll publish kdelibs toonight, I may not have time today on that point
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right.  i'm awake nwo, so can look soonish
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well did you commit your changes ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: not yet :)
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<maniacmusician> nixternal: no more Biostar boards for you, then? :)
<arun> Hello people
<arun> I was wondering.. would it be possible to obtain high res vector files of the standard icons that come with kubuntu? crystalsvg, if i'm not mistaken
<Hobbsee> arun: er...you'd have to contact everaldo who made the icons for that, i assume
<Hobbsee> arun: unless they're in the sources currently, which i doubt
<arun> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> no problem
<kwwii> arun: no, he will not give you any vector sources, trust me
<arun> kwwii: you have asked?
<kwwii> arun: I used to be his boss :-)
<kwwii> he might do it if he thinks he can get something out of it, but otherwise not
<arun> aren't they licensed under GPL?
<Riddell> LGPL
* Hobbsee wonders if the kde4 packages are any good to try and use, at the moment
<arun> apparently, gentoo has the SVGs of the CrystalSVG set
<arun> not just pngs
<Riddell> Hobbsee: good enough, although slow (presumably due to debugging)
<arunkale> thanks Hobbsee, kwwii, and Riddell
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<Riddell> arunkale: apt-get source kdelibs  has the SVGs for the ones which we have
<Riddell> there's some more in kdebase
<arunkale> thanks
<arunkale> i saw this other set called crystal clear.. they are really good as well. everaldo is clearly very gifted
<Riddell> yes, he is that
<arunkale> i dont know if this is off topic, but would one be allowed to use GPL/LGPL icons on a web site?
<Riddell> of course
<Riddell> just mention somewhere the licence and link to the author
<arunkale> alright
<arunkale> is it imperative to put up the link to the author? i'm not going to be using the icons, just curious :)
<arunkale> Riddell: are you jonathan riddell?
<Riddell> it's not imperative, but it's polite, and you would need to include the copyright notice (so a quick link will probably keep everyone happy and be less onerous)
<Riddell> I am
<arunkale> wow, very pleased to meet you
<Riddell> I'm even mentioned in wikipaedia I notice, I must be famous
<arunkale> haha
<arunkale> i was just downloading inkscape through adept
<arunkale> and i saw your name
<Riddell> ScottK: worked out why kmail wasn't installing on the CDs, it needed gnupg-agent which of course needed promoted to main.  done that now
<Riddell> moi?  have I touched inkscape?
<arunkale> i think there was some problem with adept
<arunkale> or some problem with the inkscape definitions
<Hobbsee> Riddell: clearly while you were asleep
<arunkale> in the description, it gave the description for kaudiocreator, and you were mentioned as the author
<Riddell> yeah, I do packaging in my sleep :)
<arunkale> of inkscape
<Riddell> that sounds messed up
<arunkale> yup
<arunkale> i can show you a screenshot :)
<Riddell> sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is actually an imposter of the real jonathan riddell
<arunkale> Riddell: it's back to normal now
<arunkale> Now it lists the maintainer as 'ubuntu core developers'
<Riddell> quite right
<arunkale> damn, i shoulda taken a screenshot when i could :)
<arunkale> Riddell: I just ran 'apt-get source kdelibs'
<arunkale> where will everything get stored to?
<arunkale> ?
<Riddell> arunkale: current directory
<arunkale> got it
<kwwii> when I try to open a password protected website it always asks for the username and login even though I select "keep password" every time...anyone know what is wrong?
<manchicken> nixternal: You should be ashamed for your Perl comment.
<manchicken> nixternal: Let the shame begin.
<Riddell> whee, compiz-kde working
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you know what's up with this weird libungif4g dependency in all of the KDE4 packages?
<Riddell> manchicken: should go away with the kde4libs I uploaded this morning
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> Is that still in new, or do you expect that it's in the repo already?
<Riddell> "Currently building"
<Riddell> can everything please stop failing to compile
<ScottK> Riddell: Good (I'm glad you got it fixed).  Sorry about that.  My understanding was it was automatic once it was a depends of a Main package.  Sounds like it was "automatic" from my perspective because only you had to do something.
<manchicken> So when are we going to get apport bulit into the KDE crash handler for gutsy?
<Riddell> manchicken: why would we want to?
<manchicken> Because things keep crashing mysteriously, and apport is so sweet in how it automatically collects information and puts it on LP.
<manchicken> Whoops the hell out of manually posting bug reports.
<Riddell> but most crashes are upstream bugs, filing bugs on launchpad won't help
<manchicken> No?  Aren't most of the bugs I've fixed in Adept this time around been upstream?
<manchicken> I think two out of four have been
<manchicken> (which in all fairness is half)
<Riddell> well adept is rare in that it's as much our app as any upstreams
<manchicken> Too true.
<Riddell> but the rest of KDE is 99% upstream
<Riddell> if we could somehow have apport for adept only that might make sense
<manchicken> We could modify apport to know if it's a KDE upstream program, and if it is then send the bug report to bugs.kde.org :)
<manchicken> I bet the KDE folks would LOVE that :)
<Riddell> and it might make sense if apport could report KDE crashes to bugs.kde.org
<manchicken> Beat you to it.
<Riddell> but really the problem of where to report bugs doesn't have an answer because only developers know what's upstream and what's us
<manchicken> Yeah, I have a reproducible crash in konqueror.
<manchicken> Do you know the g++ version that was used to compile gutsy's kdenetwork?
<manchicken> I'm guessing it'd be the same as gutsy itself.
<manchicken> But since that's version has recently changed, I suppose I will be off.
<manchicken> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147842
<ubotu> KDE bug 147842 in general "Reproducible konqueror crash on bestbuy.com's store locator" [Crash,Unconfirmed] 
<manchicken> There ya go.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: compiz-kde is actually testable now?  neat!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if you manually install compiz-plugins
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.
<Hobbsee> as in, it doesnt kill the system, or something?
<Hobbsee> neat
<Riddell> doesn't seem to
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there more plugins than that, or just them?
<LongPointyStick> Riddell: i thought you said this *wasnt* supposed to kill my system
<Riddell> what happened?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: my window decorations are gone, i lost keyboard input, you cant unroll the kicker with compiz, you cant seem to move things onto other workplaces
<Hobbsee> no configuration thing
<Hobbsee> grrrr...who really needs keyboard input anyway?
<Hobbsee> ah.  i forgot about the not being able to kill compiz with ctrl+c
<manchicken> Did 3.5.7 get officially backported to feisty, or is 3.5.6 still the default KDE for feisty?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: the default wont be changed by the backport, anyway
<Riddell> both?
<manchicken> I'm troubleshooting a kpilot problem with the folks over there and I need the versions of kpilot and pilot link that we were using in the KDE 3.5.6 on feisty.
<manchicken> Where might I find this information?
<ScottK> manchicken: Launchpad info on the package?
<manchicken> That's a good idea.
<manchicken> Except that I think those would be in kdepim
<manchicken> That doesn't seem to be as helpful...
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> apt-cache or dpkg should be able to help.
<manchicken> I'm trying to find the version that is on the feisty ISO
<Riddell> fabo: strigi can drop the wv dependency, it has native OLE parsing now
* Hobbsee seriously ponders trying kde4
<fabo> Riddell: ah, thanks.
<fabo> Hobbsee: too much "alpha", i don't think it will be ready for next release ...
<Hobbsee> fabo: darn
<fabo> you can use kde four live cd to see it in action
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the packages should install fine
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<fabo> strigi 0.5.3 must be released tuesday
<Riddell> really?  I'm using strigi from svn and it seems quite unstable
<Riddell> what happened to 0.5.2?
<fabo> 0.5.2 was tagged but no tarballs created.
<ryanakca> Any KDE apps that need to be packaged, or shall I just browse kde-apps?
<Riddell> kde4sdk ?
<ryanakca> Riddell: update it?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<Riddell> ryanakca: use debian/cdbs from kde4base
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> and change debian/rules to use debian/cdbs/kde.mk
<Riddell> as the only include
<ryanakca> use debian/cdbs from kde4base as debian/cdbs for kde4sdk or debian/rules?
<Riddell> as debian/cdbs
<Riddell> it's a directory
<ryanakca> ah, ok
<ryanakca> Riddell: umm. And I presume I'm supposed to pull from SVN?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no
<Riddell> ryanakca: kde 4 alpha 2
<ryanakca> ah, ok, thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: do we still need to comment out 'add_subdirectory(kioslave)' in CMakeLists.txt, as well as 'if(HAVE_FLEXLEXER_H)' 'add_subdirectory(kbabel)' 'endif(HAVE_FLEXLEXER_H)' ?
<Riddell> I've no idea, try not doing so and seeing if it compiled
<Riddell> compiles
<ryanakca> ok
* ryanakca just thought there was a reason for it :)
<Riddell> it didn't compile last time round
<Riddell> oh, you'll need to build-dep on quilt too
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> standards version 3.7.2.2 this time?
<ryanakca> Riddell: in build-deps, should I stick in kdepimlibs4 3.80.3 or 3.91.0 (I don't think 3.91.0 has been built yet)
<Riddell> 3.91.0
<Riddell> kdepimlibs seems to be getting on ok https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/3.91.0-0ubuntu4
<ryanakca> ah, good, I guess packages.ubuntu.com just hasn't had time to update :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm. Has James Troup talked to you at all about RT 27573 ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no, what is it?
<ryanakca> Riddell: a month and a half ago, elmo said he'd try to get groupware.kubuntu.org for the groupware server, and that he'd have to check various canonical people & you before getting the permission to create it...
* ryanakca hasn't heard back from him yet
<Riddell> oh, no idea
<Riddell> I'd use another domain
<Riddell> although I'm not entirely convinced we need a groupware server
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> ah?
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> should I mail kubuntu-devel see if there's still interest?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> ryanakca: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdepimlibs/ has fixed kdepimlibs
<Riddell> I've uploaded that as ubuntu5 so build-dep on that before uploading kdesdk
<ryanakca> ok
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: are there kde4 aplpha2 packages yet? not to be a nag or anything.
<ryanakca> Riddell: pbuilder can't seem to find kdelibs5 or kdelibs5-dev
<ryanakca>  -> Considering  kdelibs5 (>= 3.91.0-0ubuntu3)
<ryanakca> W: Unable to locate package kdelibs5
* ryanakca has tried both
<nosrednaekim> oh, thats what you guys are working on :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: gusty with universe enabled?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: yes, in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> ok, great.
<nosrednaekim> how about fiesty, or are you not bothering with that?
<ryanakca> Riddell: should be, after running `pbuilder-gutsy update --override-config --othermirror "deb http://archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe"`
<Riddell> I don't know enough about pbuilder to confirm that
<Riddell> but it's definately there
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> should it be kdelibs5 or kdelibs5-dev?
<Riddell> kdelibs5-dev for a build-dep
<ryanakca> ok
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: why arent you using a .pbuilderrc file?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ca/617923 , except it doesn't update with universe/multiverse/etc
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: unless I should just rm the base .tgz and run pbuilder-gutsy create again...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: shouldnt need to
<Hobbsee> oh okay, so you're not running an aptconfigdir
<Hobbsee> but the components should do it
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: oh.  where is this file?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: $HOME/pbuilder/gutsy/pbuilderrc
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I'm using the pbuilder-distribution.sh (pbuilder-gutsy , etc ) that used to be "taught" on the old pbuilder howto on the wiki
<Hobbsee> erk
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: did you get the location before your connection went?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i missed everything after what i last said
<Hobbsee>  it appears that the mute button on my old laptop is now the standby button.  which doesnt work, on this laptop
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: $HOME/pbuilder/gutsy/pbuilderrc
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I'm using the pbuilder-distribution.sh (pbuilder-gutsy , etc ) that used to be "taught" on the old pbuilder howto on the wiki
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ah yes, i know what hte problem likely is
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: run "locate pbuilderrc" and remove all those that arent the one you want
<Hobbsee> although, i'm surprised that it'd be using another one, if you've hardcoded the pbuilderrc in the p-d.sh
<ryanakca> updating...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: my guess is on it using one of those other files, instead of the one you want
<Hobbsee> that's what i find sometimes happens
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hmmm
<nosrednaekim> I asked last night when no devs were really around, so i'll ask again now. Would you guys like a automated gui grub fixer?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: what would that do?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: mhb and xercies are working on a grub gui config
<nosrednaekim> ah... ok. what I was thinking of was a something to recover grub from the liveCD after you install windows or something like that.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: it should be part of the same thing (if it isn't already)
<Riddell> talk to mhb
<nosrednaekim> ok. thanks.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you guys are all leaving london in the next day or so, right?
<nosrednaekim> mhb is really busy!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Riddell> we're opening the beer right now
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> enjoy it ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: just remember....no glass around the pool :P
* Hobbsee grumbles at bzr
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:/devel/kde3.5.7/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.7/debian$ bzr-buildpackage -S
<Hobbsee> Building branch from revision hobbsee@kubuntu.org-20070713170311-t226irv521xxwzva
<Hobbsee> bzr: ERROR: Unprintable exception DebianError: dict={'_preformatted_string': None}, fmt='A Debian packaging error occurred: %(message)s', error=KeyError('message',)
<Hobbsee> uh...what?
<jdong> DebianError?
<jdong> fascinating
<Hobbsee> lovely, non-descript error
<Hobbsee> works fine with debuild, after doign an export...
<gnomefreak> i always get that :(
<gnomefreak> its a typo iirc
<Hobbsee> well, debuild didnt pick it up
<gnomefreak> bzr bd is been failing where dpkg-buildpackage isnt failing its kind of sickening so i stoped using bzr bd
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee ponders the evils of uploading this, not test built.
<mhb> hi folks
<Hobbsee> hi mhb!
<mhb> Hobbsee: shouldn't you be fast asleep at this hour?
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes.  i'm waiting on kdelibs to build.
<Hobbsee> and avoiding updating my resume, which is foolish.
* Hobbsee cans the build, figures that its' gotten a fair way thru, so should be OK
<ryanakca> hehe
<Hobbsee> ahem.  of course, i'd never do that.
<Hobbsee> *shifty look*
<Hobbsee> and i'd never say that with any archive admins around and watching :P
* Hobbsee --> bed.
<Hobbsee> night all
<mhb> good
<mhb> nighty
<mhb> ryanakca: how much time did you spend setting that server up already?
<mhb> ryanakca: (kolab)
<mhb> ryanakca: In other news, Ryan A. Kavanagh (75) recieved an Order of the British Empire for setting a Kolab server for the Kubuntu development.
<ryanakca> mhb: too much
<ryanakca> mhb: I'm guessing a couple days worth in total :)
<ryanakca> mhb: but... that's spread out over a month or so :)
<mhb> ryanakca: please, please, set it up!
<mhb> ryanakca: once and for all
<ryanakca> hehe
<ryanakca> mhb: well, reply saying that you vote for it :)
* ryanakca debates on upgrading to gutsy with daily or dist-upgrade
<mhb> dist-upgrade went fine for me
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> but I don't think I can setup an LVM with dist-upgrade... I'd have to repartition
<manchicken_> Is there any reason why /usr/src/linux is still pointing at 2.6.17in gutsy?
<manchicken_> Hmm... lirc-modules-source won't actually build under 2.6.22...
<manchicken_> This would probably all be a lot easier if I actually had a proper source tree :)
<manchicken_> why don't we try to have the lirc_mceusb and lirc_mceusb2 modules installed by default, or in some binary form to install?  I think that folks with MCE remotes are more and more common.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Isn't there stuff in the Ubuntu repositories that would do the groupware functions.
<manchicken_> Isn't egroupware in the repos?
<ScottK> Dunno, just as I read his message he had to compile stuff.
<manchicken_> I cannot get these directions to work...
<manchicken_> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_lirc_install
<manchicken_> Holy crap
<manchicken_> It works if you use the m-a scripts one at  time rather than cut&pasting the lot of them.
<hunger> Hmmm... somebody fix network manager? Thanks whoever did it!
<ryanakca> ScottK: yes, egroupware is in the repos
<ryanakca> ScottK: we were compiling kolab on his gentoo server :)
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ryanakca> but this time around, I'm either compiling the new kolab (I don't think our packages have been updated yet) or using the egroupware packages on a feisty server
<ScottK> When it comes to setting something like this up, I really think we ought to eat our own dogfood and use stuff out of the repos.
* ryanakca nods
<ScottK> What about packaging the update for kolab then?
<ryanakca> ScottK: I could do that
<ScottK> You could probably get help from the ubuntu-server team if you needed it.
<ScottK> I'd be glad to help with the packaging too.
<ryanakca> the first time around it was because it was his vmware session (he wanted to set it up) on his dedicated server, but since then, he's just transfered it to me
<ryanakca> Paleo: hey!
* ScottK reads ubuntu-devel and decides to join the server team.
<ryanakca> hmmm
* ryanakca wonders if he should subscribe to ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> Actually it turns out the message went to ubuntu-devel-announce.
<ryanakca> ah
<mhb> ScottK: eh? it didn't
<ScottK> The message I was referring to was about joining the server team.
<ScottK> It said To: ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com, ubuntu-server@lists.ubuntu.com
<mhb> ah
<mhb> ScottK: right, then
* ryanakca tries to figure out the address he used to sign up to the ML and his password...
<manchicken_> HOLY CRAP LIRC RULES.  kdelirc has got to be the coolest thing ever.
<manchicken_> I'm getting more functionality out of this remote under kdelirc than I was under windows.  Super sweet.
<ryanakca> lirc?
<manchicken_> IRC remote control stuff.
<ryanakca> ah
<manchicken_> What program is the one that handles the volume up and volume down OSD and the mute OSD?  Is that khotkeys or something?
<manchicken_> I'm trying to figure out how to get the remote to work with the OSD.  I can send a DCOP signal to anything I want, I just have to know what I want :)
<ryanakca> manchicken_: isn't that kmilo?
<ryanakca> And, did we ever get compact kmilo setup for gutsy?
<manchicken_> It looks pretty small, but I don't think that's what you're talking about.
<ryanakca> just a second, I'll get the link
<manchicken_> I'm trying to figure out how to use dcop to simulate the event that the hotkey for volume up triggers.
<ryanakca> manchicken_: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KMilo+-+Customizable+DefaultSkin?content=56287
<manchicken_> Yeah, but that doesn't help me get the OSD to show up when I tell kmix to volume up and down.
* ryanakca shrugs in unhelpfulness
<ryanakca> maybe look at the kmix source?
<manchicken_> It's not that important :)
<ScottK> maybe tsmithe on #ubuntu-motu would help you.  He's a Gnomish person, but know a fair amount about sound.
<fdoving> manchicken_: you can use xsendkeycode to send the XF86AudioRaiseVolume and XF86AudioLowerVolume events.
<fdoving> xsendkeycode comes with lineakd.
<_StefanS_> evening
<mhb> hi _StefanS_
<manchicken_> fdoving: That's not something you can do with a normal dcop call?
<ryanakca> manchicken_: looked at http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdemultimedia/kmix/dcop-examples.html ?
<manchicken_> Yeah, I know that part :)
<ryanakca> :)
<manchicken_> This is sweet.  I finally have both my kubuntu laptop and the vista machine working together with audio.
<manchicken_> I'm running the vista machine through kubuntu so that I can use the better audio controls in kde.
<manchicken_> Wow, don't point konqueror at /usr/share and try to search :)
<ryanakca> hehe
* ryanakca wonders on getting universe to work in pbuilder
<ScottK> ryanakca: The easiest way is to just use laserjock's pbuilder scripts.  Let me get you a link.
<manchicken_> aptitude is teasing me.
<manchicken_> It lets me auto-complete for emacs22, but when I try to install it it says there's no candidate version.
<ScottK> That's because it's in NEW.
<ScottK> Package exists, but doesn't have anythin in it yet.
<manchicken_> Evil.
<ScottK> ryanakca: http://revu.tauware.de/~laserjock/
<ryanakca> ScottK: ah, I guess I still need the pbuilderrc required for the original pbuilder-distribution.sh script?
<ScottK> Do you?  I've never tried to use that with a pbuilder built another way.  It just gives a warning for me if there's no pbuilderrc.
<manchicken_> ryanakca: You're Ryan K, right?
<manchicken_> The one talking about kolab and all that?
<ryanakca> manchicken_: yes
<manchicken_> ryanakca: I just replied.  I think that's a great idea for more than just our own organization.
<manchicken_> I think a lot of business folks use groupware, and that a lot of the programs that support that functionality are more obtuse and bug-prone than some of our more popular apps.
<manchicken_> I think this will help that.
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> It'll also permit us to bug test Kontact to see how good it's groupware support really is...
<manchicken_> kolab integrates with kontact, right?
<ryanakca> yes
<manchicken_> Groovy.
<ryanakca> and eGroupware does too, iirc
<manchicken_> kontact is one of my favorite programs.
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> same here
<ryanakca> If you're good with server administration, feel free to help out :)
<manchicken_> And now that I've got this speaker setup working, Amarok will get more use :)
<manchicken_> I don't know if I'd say I was good at server administration.
<manchicken_> heh
* ryanakca picked up 'Introduction to Computer Security' by Matt Bishop a couple of weeks ago...
<manchicken_> You see, I don't read books like that :)
<manchicken_> I read Tom Clancy :)
<ryanakca> but, still doesn't make me close to knowledgeable in server security
<ryanakca> hehe
<ryanakca> Terry Brooks and Robert Jordan here
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-14
<nixternal> how goes it my fellow kde'rz
<ScottK> nixternal: It turns out that manchicken_ is the real Vista lover.  He confessed and everything.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> man, I had to fork out $125 for new mobo, cpu, and heatsinc/fan
<nixternal> going to RMA this current board, get it back, and then have my 64bit build system I have always wanted...just struck at a very hard time
<nixternal> I hadn't realised this next week is my 8 week finals, and I need Visual Studio for one of them
<ryanakca> ouch
<nixternal> ya, but after this week, I will be able to work a little more on some things...especially that thing you and I talked about ScottK :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: umm... since classroom has kindof 'branched' off from NUN, would you be interested in reconsidering joining it, after your finals?
<ScottK> Cool.  I was wondering.
<nixternal> never take 15 credits in 8 weeks...it is pretty difficult
<nixternal> ryanakca: sure
<nixternal> the other problem and I have resolved our issues, so I have no problems
* ryanakca 's going to contact jono, see if he has any ideas, since he's the Community Manager
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> umm... why do I get the following when building kde4skd in pbuilder-gutsy?
<ryanakca>  -> Considering  kdepimlibs4-dev (>= 3.91.0-0ubuntu5)
<ryanakca>       Tried versions: 3.80.3-0ubuntu2
<ryanakca> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/3.91.0-0ubuntu5
<ryanakca> oh, oops. nevermind, my bad, *blames the early time of night*
<DaSkreech> When was the last time someone saw Jucato?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: in here, or on planet? I think he had a blog entry yesterday...
<DaSkreech> Here
<ryanakca> hmm. dunno
<ryanakca> Riddell: looks like kde4sdk builds fine... so far
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: hi again
<ryanakca> kde4sdk build fine, lintian whines a lot, but, it built, and I think the whining is known
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<ryanakca> can someone test my kde4sdk package(s)? http://packages.ryanak.ca/dists/ryan-gutsy/kde/
<Hobbsee> mmm...good....bouncing :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: bouncy chair?
<Hobbsee> nah
<DaSkreech> Poofy cushion?
<ryanakca> standard old wooden chair?
* ryanakca yawns and figures he should go to bed
<ScottK> So, did anyone else notice that Linspire is touting one of their advantages over Ubuntu is that they provide KDE?
<Hobbsee> right, back
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no....but that's odd
<DaSkreech> Whoot! :)
<ScottK> http://www.linspire.com/products_linspire_whatis.php
<DaSkreech> KDE is an advantage :)
* DaSkreech does the happy dance
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: so go triage some of it's bugs :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
* DaSkreech moves the LongPointyStick
<ScottK> KDE, not linspire, in case you were confused.
<DaSkreech> Since you are bouncy you may hurt yourself :)
<ScottK> Interesting rationalization of a self defense mechanism.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hah.
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah :) I'm a Guru Zen Technobabble fiend
<DaSkreech> hi manchicken
<Hobbsee> hi manchicken
<Hobbsee> ***anyone who is bored, please fix stuff on http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/gutsy_probs.html - there are various main people around who can sponsor changes ***
<Hobbsee> nixternal: are you release-noting for tribe 3?
<nixternal> I will be yes
<nixternal> when is it due out?
<Hobbsee> thursday
<nixternal> oh, ya, I will have something once again :)
<Hobbsee> cool, tahnks :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Do you have it in your notes to mention the crypto changes for Kmail?
<nixternal> yup
<ScottK> Excellent.
<nixternal> well, 4 hours later and Windows XP still needs more software, updates, and I have to actually install Realtek audio drivers...a shame...the Kubuntu install of course went its usual 15 minutes and everything worked out of the box...why is Microsoft considered #1 again?
<nixternal> heck in 1 hour, Kubuntu 64 is ready to build Gutsy package, test them in a chroot if needbe, and my development environment is ready to go
<mhb> nixternal: it's not about "considering", it's just a fact
<nixternal> a fact that is #1 in terms of users, yes...but not #1 in any other comparisons, except for maybe games
<mhb> nixternal: how often are you going to be updating the KDE4 packages?
<nixternal> well I need to talk to Riddell about that, I would like to do either weekly or biweekly snapshots of SVN
<mhb> also, I think we (someone) should start making KDE4 live CDs
<nixternal> I believe that is the plan...I think JR even said something in his talk at aKademy about that
<mhb> ya, I believe so
<Hobbsee> nixternal: why are you installing XP again?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that'd be cool
<nixternal> my motherboard took a dump, so I went out and bought a new motherboard and cpu today
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what are your plans for doign them?
<nixternal> and hard drive
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I am open to start doing them, I really don't have any plans as of yet, but I don't want to step on Riddell's toes if he has plans already in the making
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you're doing the svn snapshots?
<nixternal> I can if needbe
<nixternal> I update my svn here weekly, unless something new comes out, then it could be twice a week
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, if you're doing svn, and Riddell is doing the actual releases, then there should be no toe-stepping-on
<Hobbsee> nixternal: of course, he probably wont say no if you help him out with the releases too
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I would rather help him out then duplicate the process really
<mhb> Hobbsee: we're one release behind
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm not sure that you would be duplicating them, if you were taking his debian/ each time, etc
<Hobbsee> mhb: of?
<mhb> kde4
<Hobbsee> mhb: kde alphas?
<nixternal> not anyore
<nixternal> anymore
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> i thought Riddell was uploading them during the week
<nixternal> 3.91.0 has been uploaded
<nixternal> they are there
<mhb> was it?
<nixternal> kdepimlibs5 (3.91.0) is broken though for amd64, so I wouldn't try it just yet unless you use something other than 64
<mhb> why are we labeling it kde*5 ?
<nixternal> so it doesn't interfere with kdepimlibs4 which is KDE3 ;)
<mhb> yes, but it interferes with common sense, doesn't it?
<nixternal> don't know the whole reasoning behind that though..I think because it is what debian does
<mhb> == confusing for users
<nixternal> I would figure kde4pimlibs
<nixternal> oh well, time for sleep
<nixternal> g'nite
<mhb> see you
<mhb> Hobbsee: are the kde4 debian/ dirs also on bzr?
<Hobbsee> mhb: i doubt it
<mhb> Hobbsee: if there are several people that do packages, shouldn't they be?
<Hobbsee> mhb: probably
* Hobbsee --> dinner
<Hobbsee> mhb: there's probably a sane way of doing them.  i plan to speak to tonio_ about it, sometime
<mhb> Hobbsee: of doing the bzr branches?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I thought you did them before, for KDE3
<BentJ> Question: I'm upgrading a virtual machine from feisty to gutsy by: removing korganizer, editing sources.list, update, distupgrade, but I keep winding up with that udev and volumeid do not get updated because it states udev break another package - Am I doing something wrong ?
<hunger> Strigi is now part of gutsy (at least as a recommendation). Is that a good idea? It eats HDD space like something that eats *VERY* much.
<mhb> hunger: isn't strigi an important part of KDE4?
<hunger> mhb: It is.
<hunger> mhb: No reason to recommend it in kubuntu-desktop at this time.
<mhb> hunger: what does it do for KDE3? (sorry for me not knowing)
<hunger> mhb: The daemon is pretty independent of kde4 and there is a kde3 applet.
<mhb> ah
<hunger> It is just that so far strigi does not care at all about index sizes (the developers have not even started to look at this problem yet).
<hunger> So I usually run out of HDD while indexing when strigi's index gets bigger than about 1.2x the size of the original files.
<hunger> strigi currently copies the indexed contents into the indexes... which causes it to get HUGE, especially when indexing compressed archives.
<mhb> hunger: so this "bug" is what's bothering you
<hunger> mhb: I consider it not ready for wide deployment, yes.
<hunger> mhb: And the debs do not seem to work anyway:-(
<mhb> hunger: I'm not sure who made the decision (I don't remember anyone talking about it, but I have been away for a few days)
<mhb> hunger: but you should talk to the person that decided it
<hunger> I think riddel mentioned doing at the aKademy already.
<mhb> hunger: could be, I wasn't there :o)
<mhb> hunger: it may be that he believes that this particular bug will be fixed soon enough
<hunger> Anyway: Can't start the strigi daemon anyway.
<hunger> mhb: vandenoeder said he won't get round to reducing the index sizes soon.
<hunger> maybe it is just me with my tiny laptop HDD that is bothered by storage space requirements.
<fdoving> oh, i could nebver imagine my strigi index to eat 5G, but it does.
<sebas> mhb, hunger: It was decided in Sevilla
<sebas> Some desktop search is needed
<sebas> Using strigi seemed like a good upgrade path to kde4
<hunger> sebas: I agree that desktop search is nice.
<mhb> sebas: was it? Was there some information about it in the specs?
<sebas> I guess so
<sebas> Didn't write it myself, only attended the session
<mhb> sebas: I just read KubuntuGutsyPlan which had no info about it
<hunger> sebas: But then strigi currently eats up all my HDD space and then I can not work anymore. That is *really* bad.
<sebas> Yeah, I read the backlog :)
<hunger> sebas: I dunno whether the other desktop search engines are better (actually I doubt it, jos seems to know what he is doing;-)
* mhb dislikes discussions which are not documented well :o)
<mhb> it's like the 4th time I've heard "we discussed this at akademy" but there's no info about it on the net
* mhb shuts up :o)
<hunger> mhb: It was not discussed at aKademy. Riddel mentioned that it was decided somewhere at aKademy IIRC.
<mhb> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/StrigiIntegration
* hunger should check out that mandriva usb stick he was handed at aKademy.
<sebas> I suggest to email kubuntu-devel, preferably with some figures
<hunger> sebas: 5Gig of free space.... indexing of a 1.2G directory stopped since it ran out of HDD. So the index got to about 4x the original size.
<sebas> Nice ;-)
<hunger> Any index size which is bigger than the original filesize is unacceptable IIRC. Only got 100GB and that is the biggest I can get for this laptop:-(
<mhb> sebas: now that I see you here, could I ask you a stupid question about KDE ev? Why do you keep your mailing lists closed (to read) ?
<sebas> Yeah, I agree. It's better discussed on the ML, I doubt that it's a known problem
<Hobbsee> mhb: i did.  but i'm not convinced it's the sanest way to do them
<Hobbsee> haha, ScottK-confused today, are you?
<Riddell> ryanakca: kde4sdk uploaded thanks, you hadn't included the debian/cdbs directory and there were some files missing from being installed
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell
<Riddell> morning
<sebas> mhb: Because there's confidential things being discussed
<mhb> sebas: such as?
<mhb> hello Riddell
<sebas> mhb: Well, that's confidential :-)
<sebas> Licensing strategies, marketing strategies and such.
<mhb> sebas: the kde-true-core-devel, eh? :o)
<sebas> No technical issues, no.
<mhb> sebas: how can I know? It's confidential :o)
<mhb> sebas: that was a joke, my point is that discussions behind closed doors disturb me, when it comes to a free project
<sebas> So you argue that *everything* has to be public?
<mhb> sebas: in my personal opinion, it actually creates a gap between "the people in" and "the people out"
<sebas> mhb: It's topics for those heavily involved, and the organisation is open.
<sebas> You only have to go through some checks first.
<sebas> http://ev.kde.org/getinvolved/members.php Here's how you can become a member.
<mhb> sebas: I read most of the stuff there
<sebas> Ok
<mhb> sebas: an open source project should be open, yes
<sebas> There are also the Quarterly Reports, if you want to know what's going on in the e.V.
<sebas> The KDE e.V. is a foundation, not an Open Source project
<sebas> It's supporting KDE's development process
<sebas> The source and technical discussions and decision-making is open as it is.
<mhb> sebas: decisions are public, the decision-making is not
<sebas> There's some stuff you want to keep out of the press until discussion between core people has happened, that's what the closed ev list is for.
<sebas> The technical decision making *is* public.
<sebas> The e.V. has no influence on technical things.
<sebas> That's in fact offtopic on that list, it's purely organisational stuff.
<mhb> sebas: how many core developers are outside the e.v?
<mhb> sebas: the important folks, I mean
<sebas> I am not aware of one core-dev not being e.V. member.
<sebas> We are in fact trying hard to get people into the e.V. that are around for a longer period of time, or are important for KDE
<sebas> And I don't know one case where we failed
<mhb> sebas: and by that, you create a gap between the people outside and the core developers
<sebas> How so?
<mhb> sebas: because we don't know what you discussed there
<sebas> That doesn't matter, it's not technical discussions, for those that are involved enough, they do know.
<sebas> Those that are interested what's discussed should read the reports
<sebas> They're actually very interesting
<sebas> I don't see a gap that's been created by the KDE e.V.'s existance, maybe you can point me at one.
<sebas> And maybe you can also point me at a comparable Free Software project that has a foundation that does not have private discussions.
<mhb> sebas: "comparable" is the word
<sebas> You simply can't force anything to be open, and if you do, you loose a forum where people can speak out openly.
<mhb> sebas: Kubuntu as a distribution has no such discussion
<sebas> Kubuntu is not this kind of foundation.
<sebas> And strategical discussion is being held at Canonical
<mhb> sebas: like I said, "comparable" is the word
<sebas> Think about the difference between "speak openly" and "open for curious people"
<sebas> I understand that you'd like to know everything, but in this case, we'd harm the community be removing a way to discuss things interenally, before they get into the press, for example.
<sebas> Or in the hands of Microsoft, or whoever.
<sebas> Some issues also touch privacy, some issues simply can't be on public lists.
<mhb> sebas: I've heard stories about "Akademy" vs. "aKademy"
<sebas> And  your point is?
<mhb> sebas: is that really a kind of discussion that deserves to be kept private?
<Hobbsee> mhb: btw - ubuntu does have, and use, a private list, for a similar purpose of the eV list.
<sebas> You can't interpolate from one topic you've heard of.
<sebas> And you can't blame people sending emails that are offtopic.
<mhb> sebas: I don't interpolate, I feel distrubed by it
<mhb> sebas: I feel disturbed by a lot of things, though :o)
<sebas> I think you shouldn't.
<mhb> sebas: probably. I just wanted to ask you about it.
<mhb> sebas: thanks for your time
<sebas> Well, you can.
<sebas> Who told you about such a discussion, btw?
<mhb> sebas: heard gossip on IRC
<mhb> sebas: not sure now
<sebas> By *who*?
<mhb> sebas: and you'd punish them, right? :o)
<sebas> How can I?
<Hobbsee> sebas: throw them out of the eV?
<Hobbsee> :P
<sebas> Why don't you tell me, when you think it should be open?
<mhb> sebas: shouldn't I be supposed to undermine the organisation instead? :o)
<sebas> mhb: Why should you?
<sebas> What good does that do?
<mhb> sebas: I still want the people who spread the info to remain unpunished
<mhb> sebas: they didn't do it on purpose
<sebas> What if people want to tell other KDE people this kind of information (information that can get them or others into problems when made public)? Should they be able to do so?
<Hobbsee> then they'd just use private email, if that list was public, i expect
<sebas> That's not the point, Hobbsee.
<sebas> If I understand mhb correctly, also private email should be "open"
<sebas> (it's an open source thing, after all)
<Hobbsee> sebas: oh true, i'm merely saying that's what people would do, if that were the case.
<mhb> sebas: no, you don't understand me in this point
<Hobbsee> yeah
<sebas> mhb: What's your point then?
<sebas> I don't think there's a non-technical difference between private email and a private list.
<sebas> After all, I could just email all e.V. members, or all the people I think should be aware of something.
<mhb> sebas: decision making should be open, when it comes to a free project
<sebas> What kind of decisions?
<mhb> sebas: any non-marketing related one
<sebas> What is 'making deciions open'?
<sebas> Is that "everyone should be able to vote" for example?
<Hobbsee> mhb: say, if i get harassed by....oh i dont know, jucato, or someone, who is a member of the ubuntu project.  Now, if i take that to the CC, i'm not really going to want to take that to a public list, and expose them, with all the chatlogs, in public, right?  there are legit uses for private lists
<mhb> sebas: I'm so sorry I interrupt, but I need to go away for a while
<Hobbsee> mhb: in fact, if i went publically with that, i'd probably be breaking the COC.
<sebas> For the case Hobbsee mentions, we have an even more private list (closed to non-board ev-members)
<sebas> That's the list of the KDE e.V. board.
<Hobbsee> as in, he'd need to be punished for it, but tehre's no need to splash it to the entire world, which could influence his future prospects, etc
<sebas> mhb: think also about legal issues while under way
<Hobbsee> <and that's all hypothetical>
<sebas> Hobbsee: Well, it's still a very valid example
<sebas> (unfortunately)
<Hobbsee> oh true, i didnt want to accuse jucato or something, though :)
* sebas takes a shower and another coffee
<ryanakca> Riddell: oops, sorry
<ryanakca> hmmm... I guess since I haven't had any negative replies to the proposition yet, and it's a stormy day, I might as well work on the server
<ryanakca> Try Kolab first, or go for straight eGroupware?
<ryanakca> And... is there anybody with a kubuntu style domain (thinks loco, etc) that is willing to donate a subdomain?
<fdoving> ryanakca: i have kde.no you can have something under that if you want.
<mhb> sebas: a Hobbsee's example is a valid one
<mhb> sebas: (still, if she was harassed by a core-dev, he would read the ML, too)
<mhb> sebas: but having a mailing list which is closed, but all "important" folks are in it is rather disturbing for me
<mhb> sebas: I can understand that a foundation can have marketing-related discussions that should be closed
<sebas> How about legal issues?
<mhb> sebas: same as a company like Canonical
<mhb> sebas: but there should be only people that are really needed to know it, like the e.v. council and some marketing-related folks
<sebas> So it disturbs you that there's a list you can't read, but you understand it's needed?
<ryanakca> sebas: is e.V. to KDE as Canonical is to Ubuntu?
<mhb> sebas: no, what distrubs me that there's a list where all the core developers are in, but which the public is unable to read
<sebas> mhb: But you said you'd understand private lists for marketing and legal stuff?
<mhb> sebas: why should a "kopete" maintainer read the news about "Akademy" vs. "aKademy" and the public should not?
<mhb> that was an example, I don't know the person
<sebas> mhb: There is no news.
<mhb> sebas: oh, really? :o)
<sebas> It's just an offtopic discussion.
<mhb> sebas: I understand the point about private discussions
<sebas> Good then :)
<mhb> sebas: I also say not everyone is able to vote
<ryanakca> fdoving: hmm. That would be nice, please and thank you... except, might be hard to distinguish that it's -for-kubuntu-, but oh well :)
<sebas> You've only caught a bad example.
<mhb> sebas: but why should a "kopete" maintainer be there?
<mhb> sebas: what does he need to know that I cannot?
<sebas> Legal issues, trademark crap, have input on those questions?
<mhb> sebas: you cannot solve this in a private mail?
<ryanakca> sebas: KDE is a meritocracy, correct? (like Debian?)
<sebas> Often, being in the e.V. is a sanity check for people and if they're really KDE people and would act in the advantage of the project.
<sebas> ryanakca: yes
<sebas> mhb: right, private email doesn't scale (and it's really only a technical difference)
<mhb> sebas: heh, they wouldn't act against their employer in the first place
<fdoving> ryanakca: you can of ourse try to find something better, then if you don't ping me .
<ryanakca> fdoving: ok, will do :)
<sebas> mhb: Yes, that's part of the sanity check. It's taken with a grain of salt though.
<mhb> sebas: they actually do. Even if you try to avoid it, it creates an aura of the "kde-real-core-devel" channel
<mhb> sebas: because *all* the important folks are there
<sebas> It doesn't mean that KDE is their highest priority though. But we *do* check that KDE contribution is not merely due to employment (read questionnaire on ev.kde.org)
<ryanakca> Riddell: did we/are we going to include the compact kmilo patch?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: it's already in.  looks very pretty
<Hobbsee> else i'm confused about what it is
<sebas> ryanakca: if you refer to smaller kmilo notifications, it's in
<mhb> sebas: I can live with a "e.v. board" channel because I'm sure you cannot influence all the devs directly through that
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: oooh goodies :D
<sebas> mhb: Well, I'm afraid you have to live with a private ev list as well.
<arun> Has anyone offered to redesign kubuntu.com?
<mhb> arun: yes
<arun> mhb: cool, who is doing it?
<mhb> arun: kwwii mainly
<arun> cool
<mhb> sebas: but I'm afraid you have to live with me criticising it everywhere because of the "kde-real-core-devel" aura
<sebas> mhb: Is that some threat? "I will tell people it sucks"
<sebas> I think that won't put you into a good light either.
<mhb> sebas: oh, I thought we're talking threats
<sebas> And it's not a productive way as well.
<mhb> sebas: because your last response was one as well
<sebas> Honestly, just try to live with it.
<sebas> That's a misunderstanding then.
<sebas> You just didn't convince me it's a bad thing.
<mhb> sebas: well, "you cannot do anything about it." sounds very unproductive to me
<sebas> That's untrue, you're right.
<sebas> Get more involved with KDE, propose to open this list. That's what you can do.
<mhb> sebas: yes, that's the point.
<mhb> sebas: again restricting people from the outside of the e.v.
<sebas> Repeating myself: this list has totally absolutely nothing to do with core-devel, it's *not* about technical decisions.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Network was confused.  I was sleeping.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: heh
<sebas> it's not restricted, there's a clearly defined way of getting in.
<sebas> http://ev.kde.org/
<sebas> We only have to secure ourselves against poisonous people taking important decisions (trademark, legal, marketing, for example)
<sebas> mhb: If you're really concerned about it, by the way, you can send an email to kde-ev-membership@kde.org and complain.
<mhb> I have a bad experience with kde teams, to be honest. I know teams that are poisoned from the inside (no public discussions at all - everything gets decided in Novell private chats). That is why I'd like to see proof that this one is really restricted to the non-tech decisions.
<mhb> It's my bad experience that is influencing my opinions, I know.
<sebas> That's not come to my attention yet. I can't really comment on that.
<mhb> and I'd really like to see proof especially because I've heard gossip.
<mhb> again my personal experience
<sebas> Not more than: "I've not seen anything like this happening (a company taking too much influence in KDE)
<sebas> And then, you're probably talking about technical decisions, which is *not* e.V. material.
<sebas> I get the impression that you're oversimplifying things a lot.
* sebas goes for a shower and ends this discussion now.
<mhb> sebas: I mean - I'd like to see a clear policy on what is discussed at e.v.
<Hobbsee> sebas: that's what you said before, and failed
<mhb> yes
* mhb shuts up
<sebas> Hobbsee: Now I won't :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<mhb> sebas: you get a bad mark from me for ignoring people. Not that it matters to you, though.
<mhb> :o)
<sebas> mhb: So get involved with the KDE e.V. and propose such  thing.
<sebas> mhb: And stop accusing people of being ignorant, please.
<mhb> sebas: no, you're not ignorant.
<sebas> Then don't say so. I've killed more than an hour of my free time trying to explain things to you. I'm actually pretty pissed you accuse me of ignoring you.
<mhb> sebas: I'd do the same if somebody argued with me for that long.
<sebas> So there you got me angry as well, thanks a lot for that.
<fdoving> it's offtopic anyway, stfu :)
<mhb> good point.
<fdoving> grr.. konqueror doesn't like all java applets..
<sebas> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4216011961522818645 half-related, but very interesting.
<mhb> sebas: sorry for making you angry.
<mhb> sebas: I didn't want to "kill" one our of your time either. I'm sorry to hear you consider discussions like this a waste of time.
<ryanakca> hmmm... methinks kubuntu.org should get a user map like http://www.kubuntu-fr.org/carte/ :D well, I think it's interesting at least, it let's you see who uses Kubuntu near you, and gives you the possibility of forming a LUG...
<ryanakca> just an idea thrown into the wind, if kwwii is interested
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8481683/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.kde4sdk_3.91.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
* ryanakca is going to upgrade to gutsy, bbl
<nixternal> mornin'
<ScottK> Good morning.
<Hobbsee> hiya nixternal, ScottK
<nixternal> howdy
<mhb> good morning everyone
* Hobbsee can now go to bed
<mhb> and good night, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> $%^^^%$^&&
<Hobbsee> not quite
<nixternal> wo, when are we going to get Kobuntu :)
<nixternal> wo? so*
* Hobbsee resends teh mail to u-devel-announce.  *grumble*
* ScottK imagines gobuntu + apt-get install kubuntu-desktop would do it nixternal
<Hobbsee> helps if the URL's work
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Tribe 3 coming! - please fix any of http://tinyurl.com/2krybt
<nixternal> yes, but it would be nice to have a Kobuntu LiveCD to install instead of that pesky gnome desktop ;p
<Hobbsee> yeah, but i really dont like the thought of testing another cd...
<Hobbsee> sorry, batch of
<nixternal> I will do it all! :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> just do the amd64's
<nixternal> I got them covered
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<mhb> nixternal: err, sorry for the question, but is there anything restricted other than drivers?
<nixternal> I think just the drivers..the best people to ask would be someone like ompaul who worked on gNewSense
<mhb> okay, thanks
<Hobbsee> right, now that post is thru, and correct, i really can go to bed.
<jjesse> afternoon
<jjesse> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<jjesse> man i love that
<Tonio_> jjesse: hehe :)
<jjesse> i think sometimes i do it because i know it bothers him :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you uploaded k-d-s with the new artwork?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, it's just commited bzr
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was waiting for ken to upload all the artwork
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdelibs ftbfs on i386, still the icon issue, so I'm fixing the package once and for all
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the last part of the artwork ready somewhere ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, it's not
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-15
<ryanakca> hmmm... possibly a bug, according to #kubuntu:
<ryanakca> In an LVM on a SATA drive, I can only create one ReiserFS partition before the rest of the space becomes "Unusable". I don't think it has anything to do with primary/secondary, because if I delete ReiserFS, I can create 3 more ext3/swap primary partitions, still in the LVM. The ReiserFS partition is the First and Only primary partition at the start of the LVM.
<ryanakca> daily gutsy alternate CD
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: great, you saw the kdelibs thing.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i was meaning to ask you about that
<ScottK> ryanakca: Don't forget that Reiser is essentially unmaintained, so oddities shouldn't suprise you.
<hunger> Hmmm... stupid idea: would it be possible to switch the KMenu around so that the logout and stuff which is rarely used is furthest away from the mousepoiter when opening the menu?
<hunger> Same would be nice for the taskbar stuff... dunno how often I hit "quit" in their context menu already by accident.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: what brings you back?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: the holidays
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> they always help
<jpatrick> might get back to work on kubuntu if there's anything to do
<Hobbsee> heh, there's still lots
<Hobbsee> bugs, patches, new stuff to code.  kde 4.  take your pick
<Hobbsee> you out of school now, i take it?    like, permanently?
<jpatrick> No, not yet, still the bad part to get passed
<jpatrick> Spanish ALevel
<Hobbsee> erk
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: thanks
<Hobbsee> @ kdelibs
* Hobbsee is trying to remember when jpatrick left....
<Hobbsee> was either breezy or dapper.
<jpatrick> dapper I think
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<jpatrick> rofl @ flying spag. monster
<Hobbsee> :D
* Hobbsee --> dinner
<jpatrick> that explains it
<Hobbsee> does this mean that you want me to find stuff to do, or point you in the right direction, or you'll find something?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jpatrick> I'll see what I can find while you're away
<Hobbsee> okay :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: thanks for what ? fixing kdelibs4 ? :)
* jpatrick lunch
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: kdelibs (3)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the ftbfs over the icons
<ryanakca> ScottK: oh, really? ext3 then :)
* Hobbsee trouts ryanakca 
<ScottK> ryanakca: Yes.  Suse switched from Reiser to ext3 for their default in opensuse/SLES 10
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i presume you already know this - but beware kmos, codewise
<Hobbsee> if you're doing sponsorships and such
<Hobbsee> ScottK: particularly acking any syncs & merges
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I don't think I've done any of his, so thanks for the heads up.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: commiting svn now
<Tonio_> bzr sorry :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: great :)
<ryanakca> oops
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hey, you own kubuntu.co.uk, right?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: what did one have to do when the src was .bz2? Untar and retar?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: bunzip2 foo && gzip -9 foo
<ryanakca> ScottK: I'm guessing it's the installer, because it randomly picks between a) Letting me get as far as creating '/', 'swap', '/home', and the rest free space, but then not being able to mount swap, so crashing, or b) Only letting me create one partition, no matter the format in the LVM before the rest is 'unusable'
<jpatrick> right
* ryanakca waves to jpatrick 
* jpatrick waves back
<jpatrick> now... to remember how all this works..
<Hobbsee> lol
<ryanakca> :)
<jpatrick> has compat changed?
<Hobbsee> it's 5
<Hobbsee> as is  aversioned dep on debhelper of (>5)
<jpatrick> right /lets pbuilder burn once again
<Hobbsee> :)
<jpatrick> ouch, concert or techboard meeting :>
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: email the tech board a signed email
<jpatrick> the mailing list?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> technical-board@lists.ubuntu.com
<jpatrick> ok
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: keyring is resynced now, btw
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> no problem
<jpatrick> "warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field"
<jpatrick> ?
<Hobbsee> ohhhh....
<Hobbsee> welcome to maintainer mangling
<jpatrick> Never seen that before
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<Hobbsee> no, it's new
<Hobbsee> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-February/000249.html is clearer
<jpatrick> oh, so I just add "XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Me"
<Hobbsee> ther'es a script that does the maintainer mangling for you
<jpatrick> I'm the orig and current
<Hobbsee> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/annotate/themuso%40ubuntu.com-20070712063956-zcyodco1z53tdkly?file_id=updatemaintainer-20070401103153-xkj4cxf8k2379los-1
<Hobbsee> just use your @ubuntu.com address, or @kubuntu.org?
<Hobbsee> oh, you lost membership, i take it.
<jpatrick> Nop, only MOYU
<jpatrick> -TU*
<Hobbsee> oh, neat
<Hobbsee> they're emphasising gropu maintainership now
<jpatrick> "Not an ubuntu package or already maintained by the ubuntu team"
<Hobbsee> there you go.
<Hobbsee> oh, it's the warning.  you can ignore that.
<Hobbsee> iirc, it fails if it's got the debian maintainer still listed in the Maintainer field
<jpatrick> uploading...
<jpatrick> ok, done
<jpatrick> and so I start again: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6017
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: +Standards-Version: 3.6.2 should be 3.7.2
<jpatrick> ...
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: last i checked, anyway.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I'll see if revu-report builds it then reupload fixed
<Hobbsee> apart from taht, looks fine
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: you wouldn't be able to update revu-report thingys? (404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.8 80]  everywhere)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: unlikely, no.  i'm not an "admin"
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: ah, ok, thought you were cos you did the key thing
<Hobbsee> no - that got moved back so anyone in teh revu group could
<Hobbsee> it's confusing
<jpatrick> hmmm, I can " sudo pbuilder update"
<jpatrick> ah, there's the pbuilder group
<Hobbsee> *** Main will freeze on Tuesday for Tribe 3 preparations, cd preparations will commence in a couple of days ***
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you here?
<ScottK> nixternal: Just got back from the O's/White Sox game.  Assuming you're a Cubs fan, the news is good.
<jjesse> i thought he was a sox fan
<jjesse> never remember
<nixternal> Cubs FTW :)
<nixternal> man, I miss Camden
<ryanakca> Riddell: Would it be possible to create groupware.kubuntu.co.uk, please?
<jjesse> is that for groupware server you are creating?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Why not .org?
<ryanakca> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> coolio
<ryanakca> ScottK: James Troup said he'd try a month and a half ago (I filed the RT in april, but he only saw it in mayish) to create it for me, but he'd to ask about it beforehand, but I haven't heard back from him yet, and he doesn't seem to be responding in #canonical-sysadmin , despite memoserv and him popping in several times a week
<ryanakca> ScottK: so I assume it's a no-go
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Makes sense.
<Riddell> ryanakca: groupware.kubuntu.co.uk. 86400  IN      A       89.16.161.77
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :D
<ryanakca> Riddell: feel free to delete kolab.kubuntu.co.uk
<ryanakca> jjesse: I /do/ wish Kolab would release it's sources in something other than .src.rpm... http://ftp.belnet.be/packages/kolab/server/release/kolab-server-2.1.0/ :(
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-07
 * JontheEchidna is having fun with KMessageBox
<JontheEchidna> Quite a bit different than QMessageBox
<Hobbsee> ScottK: perhaps so, but there was no one around yesterday.
<JontheEchidna> Grah!
 * JontheEchidna is having frustrations getting the confirmation dialog in Jockey to work right with PyKDE
<JontheEchidna> At least it looks sexier even if it doesn't actually do what it's supposed to.
 * JontheEchidna digs into the ui backend
<JontheEchidna> old: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/jockeypyqt4.png
<JontheEchidna> new, with semi-broken logic: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/jockeypykde4.png
<JontheEchidna> Yay for ugly hax
<papabean> What was your ugly hax?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, it turned out I thought jockey was doing something different than it was
<JontheEchidna> So I only had to do something a little hacky
<JontheEchidna> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/jockey/jockey-kde/revision/181
<JontheEchidna> The new logic at 195 replaces the old pyqt way of doing things (logic at 197-202 in the old file)
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed
<papabean> g'night Jon
<freeflying> Riddell: apachelogger do u have any plan upgrade to 4.0.84 in intrepid?
<akonadi> freeflying:   haha..
<freeflying> akonadi: you're here? :P
<apachelogger> freeflying: isn't .85 available already?
<freeflying> apachelogger: maybe tomorrow
<freeflying> apachelogger: 4.0.86 maybe available soon :)
<apachelogger> well, I just need the tarballs and a main sponsor ;-)
<jeroen--> how to get a bug listed in the Kubuntu Hug Day list: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080708 ?
<Hobbsee> add it?
<jjesse> edit the wiki
<jeroen--> oh yes :-)
<jeroen--> done
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd appreciate it if you'd have a look at what I did to guidance-power-manager on Saturday and make sure that's on the right track.
<ScottK> Riddell: When a binary goes from arch any to arch all do the old binaries have to manually be removed?
<nixternal> good mornin'
<Jucato> moin nixternal
<nixternal> how was everybodies weekend?
<Jucato> mine was tiring but great :)
<Jucato> how about yours
<Jucato> jjesse_: congratulations again btw :)
<Jucato> cute kid :P
<Jucato> (all babies are cute.. sometimes I wish they don't grow up and remain cute forever!
<nixternal> Jucato: mine was good....had a little 4th of july getaway, did a 100 mile charity ride
<Jucato> wow!
<Jucato> did you lose weight in the process? :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato & nixternal
<Jucato> hiya Hobbsee!
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<nixternal> Jucato: just a bit :)
<Jucato> heheh
 * ScottK-laptop is merging scribus, just in case someone else was about to jump on it.
<jjesse_> Jucato: thanks
<mouz> apachelogger: I just uploaded stjerm (bug 216603) to revu. Would you like to review it for me? Also: see my comment in revu.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216603 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] stjerm" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216603
<DRebellion> Would somebody mind reviewing my package (a Qt IDE)? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monkeystudio Thanks ;)
<Xand3r> hey ho!
<Arby> Riddell: around?
<Arby> Riddell: where are we up to with merges?
<Arby> did extragear get finished or not?
<ScottK> smarter: IIRC you helped out before on Eric.  Would you take a look at Bug 246344?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246344 in eric "eric error when closing last file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246344
<ScottK> mhb: I have a new klamav upstream release I need to upload, so I'm really wanting that patch now ...
<nixternal> hola
<DaskReecH> West Side!!
<Xand3r> nixternal: i had taken your mailody package and changed some things for extragear intrepid, can you please review it? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mailody-kde4
<Xand3r> and if everything is fine, you could advocate it, thx a lot
<Xand3r> Riddell: may be you could upload http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal it is already adocated from apachelogger, pleas in the univers section, thx a lot
<Riddell> Arby: I don't know, you'd need to check each of the packages
<Riddell> Xand3r: ok, will get to that in a bit
<Arby> ok
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx, your the best
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my request about guidance-power-manager ~10 hours ago?
<Riddell> ScottK: nope
<nixternal> Xand3r: won't be able to do any reviewing until possibly tonight
<txwikinger> hey nixternal
<nixternal> Riddell: do you really need me to do the release stuff or were you just joking?
<nixternal> howdy txwikinger
<txwikinger> Did you see my cmake patch?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd appreciate it if you'd have a look at what I did to guidance-power-manager on Saturday and make sure that's on the right track.
<ScottK> Riddell: When a binary goes from arch any to arch all do the old binaries have to manually be removed?
<ScottK> That's the repeat.
<nixternal> I haven't seen a thing, just got back from vacation in a super remote area that has no idea what the internet even is :P
<Xand3r> nixternal: ok noproblem, then the other have to do that :P
<txwikinger> nixternal: cool.. good for you :)
<ScottK> You are behind already then nixternal.
 * txwikinger thinks that must have been redneck Arkansas
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm not really here this week so it would be most useful
<Riddell> ScottK: no, it's just a new version like any other
<ScottK> Riddell: When I removed the ix86misc stuff from guidance-power-manager, I switched it to arch all, so it should be a lot more manageable now.
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ich mach heute mal nüchts, wir sehn uns morgen gn8
<_StefanS_> hi there
<smarter> ScottK: I'll try to take a look at the Eric bug
<smarter> ScottK: and yes, I did a patch to Eric some time ago(which should probably be removed in intrepid)
<DaskReecH> nixternal: http://metasploit.com/users/hdm/tools/debian-openssl/pmeo9hcjp7aw9.jpg
<ScottK> smarter: IIRC I removed it already based on your previous advice.  This bug is still on Hardy.
<smarter> ok
<ScottK> smarter: Thanks for looking.
<smarter> Is someone already working on making jockey guidance-backends free?
<DaskReecH> nixternal: still hate Evolution?
<ScottK> smarter: I think Tseliot is doing something for envy-ng.  I believe that he and pitti have been talking, but I'm not sure.
<ScottK> mythbuntu is also a guidance-backends user.
<smarter> yep, i saw that
 * smarter is going to quickly finish his PyQt book and take a pick from Kubuntu/Todo
<jtechidna> If someone is looking for something to do I would appreciate it if someone could review my work in the jockey-kde branch to see if the chagnes I made were sane: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/jockey/jockey-kde
 * JontheEchidna goes to dinner
<JontheEchidna> Does PyKDE have its own method of on-the-fly .ui file importing, or does it just use PyQt's?
<JontheEchidna> The comments in jockey seem to say that it does.
<JontheEchidna> But I don't think there is.
<Riddell> if it's only using qt widgets then the qt way is fine
<JontheEchidna> It's saying that we need to use a PyKDE replacement for PyQt's uic moduel
<smarter> pykdeuic4?
<JontheEchidna> That's the binary for compiling iirc
<JontheEchidna> Not the module you can use for on-the-fly importing
<smarter> Riddell: I've some suggestions for debian/cdbs/kde.mk
<smarter> 1) drop DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR = debian/tmp and force DH_COMPAT to >= 7 because: "From debhelper compatibility level 7 on, if --sourcedir is not specified, dh_install will install files from debian/tmp if the directory contains the files. Otherwise, it will install files from the current directory."
<smarter> this should cause less problems with debian/install files
<smarter> and 2)switch from /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk to /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-simple.mk, quilt doesn't seem to provide more feature(cdbs has cdbs-edit-patch and I don't think there's a quilt equivalent) and using quilt means a build-deps to add to kde4 apps
<smarter> what do you think? :)
<Riddell> smarter: I'd rather keep kde.mk as close to what Debian uses as possible
<smarter> oh, it comes from Debian?
<Riddell> sure, we steal as much as possible from Debian
<smarter> ^_^
<DaskReecH> .o0(Then pay for it later)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-08
<yuriy> hmm dist-upgrading isn't quite feasible yet is it
<nixternal> OK, what needs to be done like right now?
<nixternal> gimme a list
<nixternal> it is way to hot and humid to ride tonight, so I shall stay in, do laundry and hack on Kubuntu and KDE stuff
<vorian> nixternal: do we really want dfsg for ktorrent?
<vorian> and hello :)
<nixternal> yes, ktorrent should be dfsg, cuz if it isn't, then it means it isn't free
<vorian> roger
<nixternal> unless you want to put it in multiverse and have me stop using it :)
<vorian> haha
<vorian> i don't know about that ...
<nixternal> and don't plan on shipping it on our isos
<vorian> really?
<vorian> oh
<nixternal> ya, we don't ship multiverse stuff in our isos
 * vorian needs to read more closely
<nixternal> only main, the free stuff, except for our bogus kernel :P
<vorian> right, i thought you typed "we won't be shipping it on our isos"
<nixternal> or not our kernel, but the restricted-modules I should say
<vorian> my mistake
<vorian> werd
<yuriy> nixternal: you could fix replaces and such in intrepid packages to make upgrades possible :D
<vorian> yuriy: is there a bug-tag for those?
 * vorian looks
<yuriy> vorian: I'm just referring to my current upgrading attempt
<yuriy> though a lot of problems were solved by removing all hardy kde4 packages that I missed
<vorian> the kdebase-runtime package
<vorian> ah, i see
<yuriy> and there are a lot of dependency problems with Xorg
<vorian> yeah
<JontheEchidna> Be back tomorrow
<maltedik> oh man. i finally find out why my kopete didnt compile with jabber-support
<maltedik> i can die now (after adding the info to the kde techbase ;))
<yuriy> intrepid and my laptop aren't very good friends
<DaskReecH> I'm strangely un tempted by intrepid this cycle
 * yuriy watches intrepid/kde 4.1 restore his ancient kde3 session
<yuriy> now if only xserver-xorg-input-mouse was installed
<DaskReecH> Ha ha that's sweet
<yuriy> or -kbd for that matter
<apachelogger> mouz: yakuake > stjerm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the red is too red
<apachelogger> compile something with cmake and you'll almost get blinded by the redness of red
<Nightrose> apachelogger: the read is perfect as it shows new queries here ;-)
<Nightrose> -a
 * apachelogger honelsty doesn'ty like it
<apachelogger> the green is also a bit too bright
<apachelogger> but the red can kill
<Nightrose> hehe
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<mouz> apachelogger: does that mean you do not want to review my packaging of stjerm?
<apachelogger> mouz: it has lower priority
<apachelogger> mouz: revued
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
 * smarter waves
<smarter> could someone please upload my updated kde4-style-bespin package? http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/bespin/
<smarter> I was wondering if I should rename it to kde-style-bespin
<gnomefreak> everything else is being moved from kde4 to kde including the profiles and friends
<Riddell> smarter: kde 3 widget styles are mostly still installable I think, so probably best to keep them as kde- and kde 4 ones as kde4- for now
<smarter> ok
<smarter> (also available at: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/bespin/ubuntu)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i know now the problem, in hardy qt4.4 is in the backports of hardy
<Xand3r> if i build on a build server are there the backports included?
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  i set in the build-depends libqt4-dev (>=4.4)
<Xand3r> s that declared right?
<Xand3r> smarter: maybe you could help me?
<Xand3r> ScottK: hi, the only problem there is ,screenie-qt depends on libqt4-dev from qt4.4
<Xand3r> so it needs the backport qt
<Xand3r> no one here -.-
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about the plan to write a xrandr gui ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: a collegue of mine would eventually be interested
<Riddell> mostly I was hoping the one in KDE would fix itself for 4.1
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that the krandrtray and randr kpart are still being worked on by kde guys...
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so you would wait for 4.1 and then decide what to do ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: in any case I might have a resource available in case we have to code something
<Riddell> well, it would be nice to know what the chances are of it working
<Tonio_> Riddell: and on the other hand, I'm going for several contrib days tomorrow
<Tonio_> Riddell: lot of work recently, but for all the week, I'll be there for packaging stuff
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the kcm module guy is currently a nightmare :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so as sad a few days ago, this time I'm back :) tomorrow morning 9 am...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll need to make a point on the intrepid status to write a hudge todo for the next weeks
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, will you be there at the oscon ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will
<Riddell> nope
<Xand3r> i need some help, i whant to include hardy backport in my pbuilder-dist, so i added the line in ~/pbuilder/etc/hardy/apt.conf/sources.list
<Xand3r> but if i use the command pbuilder-dist hardy update , the new line is ignored, what i have done wrong?
 * Riddell has never got that to work
<smarter> Xand3r: I think you have to edit /etc/pbuilderrc
<Hobbsee> Xand3r: you need to use --override-config
<Hobbsee> when running your udpate, after config changes.
<Xand3r> Hobbsee: so i edit the source.list in that dir above nd than i run "pbuilder-dist hardy update --override-config"?
<Hobbsee> Xand3r: yes, assuming that it's actually using those configuration files
<Xand3r> cool now it runs thx
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's not that hard, really.
<Riddell> I've not tried hard
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Xand3r> Riddell: if a package need a nother package from the backports, does that makes problems?
<Riddell> Xand3r: problems for what?
<Xand3r> for the building
<Hobbsee> Xand3r: no, it'll pull it from the repository
<Xand3r> i want to get screenie-qt backported, it needs the libqt4-dev, but the 4.4 from the backport
<Riddell> qt 4.4 is in backports, so there's no problem
<Riddell> why does it need libqt4-dev anyway?
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> the intrepid package needed it
<nixternal> mornin'
 * nixternal notes to Riddell that he is still awaiting the "how-to" email :)
<nixternal> are there any current show stoppers?
<yuriy> morning!
 * yuriy hugs txwikinger and JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> Good morning
<txwikinger> hi yuriy
<yuriy> yay X actually installs now
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> *upgrades*
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, I'll be back in half an hour
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> bug 235171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235171 in kdegames "solitaire: spider is too hard!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235171
<apachelogger> what to do with that?
<JontheEchidna> Confucious say, noobs must die
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: good point
<JontheEchidna> :p
<JontheEchidna> I doubt anyone would do anything about it anyway
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, what about bug 38887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38887 in gdm "Login managers should list "Ubuntu"/"Kubuntu" as options instead of "GNOME"/"KDE"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38887
<JontheEchidna> Because I don't think they should
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no, they shouldn't
<apachelogger> that is like dont use sdofi use swo
<apachelogger> it's as likely that someone doesn't know what the difference between Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, it looks like somebody rejected it but forgot to actually close it.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: give it a final kick then ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you think about bug 89348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89348 in kdegames "some installed games have bad command string" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89348
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, shouldn't he file separate bugs for each package that does that, or at the least assign that bug to the different packages that still have the problem?
<JontheEchidna> It doesn't seem to be a KDE problem either way.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it effects all kdegames
<apachelogger> though I think it is pretty won't fix
<apachelogger> usr/games is in the default PATH
<apachelogger> if someone changes it, it's really his own fault
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, he should put usr/games in his path if he wants it to work
<apachelogger> otherwise I could just remove usr/bin and say I want all other desktop files with absolute path
<JontheEchidna> True
<apachelogger> +
<apachelogger> quoting the spec:
<apachelogger> Exec   Program to execute, possibly with arguments.
<apachelogger> not path to an executable
<apachelogger> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> By default Dolphin has an entry for network:/ on the sidebar, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> Ok, I removed some entries so I wasn't sure
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't kdewebdev-kde4 be moved to kdewebdev?
<JontheEchidna> So about bug 63287, should I mark it fixed since currently Intrepid's kdm theme uses normal button widgets, or should we wait to see what sort of kdm theme intrepid will get?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 63287 in kdebase "Login screen menu button doesn't look like a menu button" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63287
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> schweet
<apachelogger> vorian: congrats!
 * apachelogger hands everyone a glass of beer
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wouldn't say so
<apachelogger> theming is coming back
<JontheEchidna> So then we should wait until we get a theme?
<apachelogger> I'd say so
<JontheEchidna> Btw, is Kubuntu going to place the trashcan plasmoid in the panel by default for Intrepid?
<apachelogger> in case we are able to
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm unsure about kdewebdev, the kde4 version doesn't include quanta yet which is the main application
<txwikinger> what's wrong with lp?
<Riddell> wrong shade of green?
<Riddell> dunno, I'd need a clue
<txwikinger> I can't login anymore
<Riddell> works for me
<txwikinger> well. I have sent me the reset password thingy.. maybe that works
<yuriy> hmm.. can't install nvidia, can't boot .26 kernel, can't use an external monitor with nv, and nv+krfb+vncviewer is really really slow
<yuriy> with my broken backlight, I think that leaves me with ssh -X for testing
<Riddell> ScottK: where's your guidance stuff?
<Czessi__> Riddell: you received my email from sunday?
<Riddell> Czessi__: about sending the poster stand?
<Czessi__> yes
<Riddell> Czessi__: that's the right address, I'll pick it up there for lugradio live then take it to akademy
<Czessi__> Riddell: ok, thanks. i'll try to send it tomorrow
<Xand3r> hey!
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 245339?  Surely guidance-power-manager now needs to depend on guidance-backends
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245339 in guidance-power-manager "[intrepid] package guidance-power-manager 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245339
<Riddell> hi Xand3r, I uploaded kwin-style-crystal
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx a lot
 * Riddell out
<jjesse> afternoon
<apachelogger> Xand3r: wanna package digikam-kde4?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: it would be much or?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> digikam is about the same amoutn of work as amarok I guess
<apachelogger> and it's using the same release script :D
 * apachelogger is pretty proud
<Xand3r> apachelogger: that says nothin to me
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, take a look at it
<apachelogger> you can mostly root your work in the kde3 package
<Xand3r> ah
<Xand3r> ok i will have a look at it
<Xand3r> apachelogger: where is the bug i have to assingn?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: create one
<Xand3r> ok
<txwikinger> b0rked KDE :D
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> how could you
<txwikinger> why does konq lose intermittently the ability to store cookies?
<apachelogger> works for me
<txwikinger> I had to re-login
<txwikinger> Now it works again too
<apachelogger> maybe kded crashed
<txwikinger> yeah maybe
<apachelogger> I think the cookiejar is running as kded module
<txwikinger> shouldn't use this old KDE3 stuff :D
<txwikinger> yes it is
<txwikinger> at least in KDE3
<txwikinger> not sure about KDE4
<Xand3r> apachelogger: is libkipi already build?
<apachelogger> don't think so
<apachelogger> oh actually
<apachelogger> kipi is part of kdegraphics nowadays
<apachelogger> Xand3r: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/4:4.0.83-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+package/libkipi-dev
<Xand3r> but i dont have to build it ^^
<apachelogger> righty right
<apachelogger> smarter: btw, kvpm revued
<Xand3r> omg i download the files right now, it seams to be the wrong, but i see how much files theire are in, with my 6 kb/s upload i will have fun
<smarter> apachelogger: thanks
<smarter> apachelogger: what's the X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true for?
<Xand3r> the pictures take much place
<apachelogger> smarter: kdesu
<smarter> ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  i am checking out svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/extragear/graphics/digikam
<Xand3r> is that the right digikam version?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> Xand3r: digikam.org
<Xand3r> -.-
<Xand3r> it is from the hp
<Xand3r> i will download a tar
<Xand3r> apachelogger: version 0.10 right?
<apachelogger> yes
<Xand3r> ok have i to name the package digikam-kde4?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> Xand3r: aye
<Xand3r> ok
<dAskreeCh> is 0.10 stable?
<apachelogger> dAskreeCh: no
<dAskreeCh> Expected to be stable by 10 ?
<yuriy> really? so intrepid will still have the KDE3 version?
<txwikinger> yuriy: really?
<txwikinger> I thought only the the apps that will not be ported will be available in the KDE3 form under KDE4
<yuriy> txwikinger: talking about digikam. i'm surprised that apachelogger said 0.10 should be digikam-kde4
<dAskreeCh> It should
<apachelogger> yuriy: it is alpha
<yuriy> definitely won't be stable or RC by october?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> unlike ubuntu
<apachelogger> I don't rely on other's schedules
<apachelogger> though, we could ship digikam beta and then release 8.10.1 once digikam 0.10 final is out :P
<dAskreeCh> I thought .1 were a LTS thing
<apachelogger> so? KDE 4.1 is stable enough to go LTS and we still are one LTS release behind ;-)
<dAskreeCh> apachelogger: That's a good point :)
<dAskreeCh> Just need to convince canonical to keep the repos open a few months longer than normal :)
<txwikinger> KDE4 will not be stable enough for LTS for another year
<apachelogger> I guess then we could also ship some alpha/beta of Amarok which would be make Nightrose happy :D
<dAskreeCh> * happy
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> not really
<Nightrose> well
<Nightrose> maybe
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> <- easy to make her happy
<txwikinger> well.. you have another 2 weeks to go from alpha/beta to release
<txwikinger> Should be enough since you guys have nothing else to do :p
 * Nightrose kicks txwikinger 
<apachelogger> honey
<apachelogger> you have unused workforce
<apachelogger> that is waste of developer's lifetime IMO
<txwikinger> ah thank you... my back is stiff and needs that
<apachelogger> hm
<dAskreeCh> Nightrose: I was going to say it's easy to make you happy but decided to hold my tongue umm fingers.
<apachelogger> when was 3.5.9 released?
<Nightrose> dAskreeCh: ;-)
<apachelogger> sick
<Nightrose> apachelogger: honey I know - just that all of the folks i had to do work suddenly went MIA
<apachelogger> February 19th, 2008 (The INTERNET)
<Nightrose> txwikinger: you're welcome ;-)
<txwikinger> The INTERNET is no authority to quote from
<apachelogger> Nightrose: MIAmi?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: KDE e.V. is
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :P maybe
<apachelogger> I would certainly go to MIAmi
<txwikinger> apachelogger: well you did not say that
<txwikinger> MIAmi.. around this time?
<txwikinger> No thank you
<apachelogger> txwikinger: well
<apachelogger> look at it
<txwikinger> Gators and mosquitos
<apachelogger> where did I indicate a quote?
<txwikinger> <apachelogger> February 19th, 2008 (The INTERNET)
<apachelogger> that was a random alignment of chars and digits
<Nightrose> oO
<txwikinger> well.. next time just give the Gödelnummer
<txwikinger> that will save bandwidth
<txwikinger> Gödelnumber eveb
<txwikinger> even
<txwikinger> somehow I don't get to my EU - Anti-competition law stuff today
<apachelogger> txwikinger: that leaves more time for beer
<apachelogger> where is vorian anyway
<Xand3r> apachelogger: do i need any stuff from digikam-kde3?
 * apachelogger suspects he is already drunk and lying somewhere under some table in some channel starting with ubu or kubu
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the descriptions?
<apachelogger> some deps?
<apachelogger> the binary package deps?
<apachelogger> the copyright?
<txwikinger> beer? You want to kill me with engl. beer?
<apachelogger> and stUff and stuff
<apachelogger> txwikinger: you don't get imported beer on the island?
<txwikinger> yes .. corona
<apachelogger> <3 corona
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> sometimes
<apachelogger> <3 captain ;-)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: -.- ok
<txwikinger> Viva Mejico!
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> by times I find bug reports very strange
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<apachelogger> bug 48146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 48146 in kdegraphics "Poor font rendering in kpdf" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48146
<apachelogger> 2nd comment has some examples
<apachelogger> and IMO the kpdf rendering looks more readable than the xpdf one
<apachelogger> in fact I get dizzy from the latter
<JontheEchidna> I must agree
<txwikinger> KDE3 does not work.. KDE4 does not work... what is this?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: you b0rked it all
<apachelogger> time for reinstall
<txwikinger> yes.... I am good in that
<txwikinger> no .. already fixed it
<dAskreeCh> twm ftw!
<txwikinger> need to switch desktops effect on and off that I have a decorator running
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you know, I think what they call poor font rendering is just a different font ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Heh
<yuriy> apachelogger: looks to me like it's using a different font
<yuriy> I wouldn't really say one is more readable than the other
<apachelogger> xpdf - look at the first 2 words for 3 seconds
<apachelogger> if you don't feel dizzy then you must be a pirate or something... at least used to boats
<yuriy> I can very slightly see what you mean
<apachelogger> :D
<yuriy> I say [ask him to] check in okular
<apachelogger> or just claim it works in okular
<apachelogger> and not mention that I don't see the problem in the screenshot :P
<JontheEchidna> Didn't ktip get offed for KDE4?
<dAskreeCh> I think by default
<JontheEchidna> I seem to remember a gleefully written entry in commit-digest about it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> <-- got an idea
<dAskreeCh> By Riddell as I recall
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I think it was Riddell
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please look at http://www.proxc.com/kpdf/kubuntu6.10-kpdf.png http://www.proxc.com/kpdf/kubuntu6.10-xpdf.png http://www.proxc.com/kpdf/fc6-kpdf.png and tell me whether you think the rendering in the kubuntu kpdf one is worse than in the others
 * JontheEchidna looks in adept for ktip-kde4
<Nightrose> apachelogger: k
<JontheEchidna> Yes! KTip really is dead! :o
<JontheEchidna> Too bad this bug isn't KTip's fault...
<JontheEchidna> Else I could close it :(
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: what is / was ktip?
<JontheEchidna> At startup you'd get a tip of the day thing
<JontheEchidna> Nobody used it and it was annoying
<jussi01> oh...
<jussi01> yeah
<dAskreeCh> AFAIR when you start up a program and it says Did you Know??
<jussi01> I just wish I knoew how to change those litle pop ups from the tray
<apachelogger> that question is stupid in itself IMHO
<jussi01> hehe
<apachelogger> if I know it - why would I want to read it
<apachelogger> if I don't know it - why would I want to be confronted with my stupidity in not knowing it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmmm it is different - but worse.... not really IMHO
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> merci beaucoup Nightrose
<Nightrose> :)
<dAskreeCh> apachelogger: Ignorance is not really stupidity
<apachelogger> well, it gives some kind of uncool feeling
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  can i use the old copyright? cause it maybe changed some things
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you can use the old one and update it ;-)
<apachelogger> but I think doing it from scratch is faster
<Xand3r> so make a totaly new on?
<dAskreeCh> apachelogger: I think the largest problem was that it was maintained somewhat like fortune with random people putting in info
<Xand3r> ok thx apachelogger
<apachelogger> dAskreeCh: what is the problem with random people?
<dAskreeCh> apachelogger: one app would have the same "tip" written in 3 different ways. Some tips were things like Smile and the world Smiles with you. And most of all none of them had anythin to do with KDE4
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: you're not doing 5-a-day?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<apachelogger> dAskreeCh: that can happen with one guy as well
<dAskreeCh> apachelogger: Except the 3 different ways one
<apachelogger> dAskreeCh: of course
<apachelogger> imagine
<apachelogger> you are doing these tips in a 2 years time frame
<txwikinger> dAskreeCh: well.. we had a new software on an exhibition once and an error message that was quite X-rated popped up in the middle of a demo for a customer
<apachelogger> let's say ever 6 months you add a bunch
<apachelogger> there is no way you will remember all the added tips after 2 years
<txwikinger> The developer that checked that stuff in had a lot of explaining to do
<dAskreeCh> txwikinger: I'll assume this wasn't a customer who was peddling xrated stuff?
<txwikinger> No.. a customer that was supposed to give us a very large contract
<smarter> apachelogger: new upload of kvpm at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kvpm ;)
<txwikinger> and a customer that was not amused about it
<dAskreeCh> apachelogger: I think the developer would clean up things from KDE2 at least
<apachelogger> I can't remember stuff from KDE2
<apachelogger> that said, KDE 3 was much like KDE 2 in the beginning :P
<apachelogger> and not anything like KDE 3.5
<apachelogger> smarter: did you testbuild with the manpage?
<smarter> apachelogger: yep
 * apachelogger advocates
<smarter> \o/
<Xand3r> apachelogger: there are so much copyright holders of so much files -.-
<apachelogger> Xand3r: did you ever look at kdelibs/kdebase ;-)
<Xand3r> never
<Xand3r> i i dont want to
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> Xand3r: come on :P
 * apachelogger felt quite funny when seeing that 
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> bug 210171 kicks a**
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210171 in kdegraphics "[hardy] Memory leak in kpdf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210171
<Xand3r> i watch tv may be in some minutes i am strong enough for the copyright
<apachelogger> does anyone want to fix bug 159495
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159495 in kdegraphics "kdvi doesn't want to play with tetex anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159495
<ScottK> Riddell: Does guidance-power-manager actually use xf86misc?  AFAIK that's for setting display properties.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, for idle time detection
<ScottK> Ouch.
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> Can we teach it a different way to to that?
<ScottK> Then yes, I guess it does need to depend on guidance-backends.
<ScottK> So much for getting rid of that.
<Riddell> ScottK: well if guidance-backends goes away it's easy enough to remove your patch and bring xf86misc back to g-power-manager
<ScottK> True.
<yuriy> is there a kwin-style-crystal for KDE4?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal
<yuriy> Xand3r was working on that? Xand3r: can you check for bug 107595 with the new package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107595 in kdebase "Windows icons (icon on titlebar) get resized on maximizing/restoring windows on Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107595
<apachelogger> yuriy: I can't reproduce that one
<vorian> wooo hoo!
<vorian> thanks guys ^.^
<Riddell> vorian: hmm?
<vorian> Riddell: I'm a motu now
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  this is the copyright part http://paste.ubuntu.com/26006/
<yuriy> congrats vorian
<vorian> danke
<Riddell> vorian: oh fooey, I've been meaning to comment on that
<Xand3r> and i cant see an end
<vorian> Riddell: no worries :)
<vorian> it all happened much faster than I thought it would
<apachelogger> still too slow IMO ;-)
<apachelogger> ah well
<vorian> lol
<apachelogger> vorian: get working http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=stjerm ;-)
<vorian> roger
<vorian> oh, I need the button
<Xand3r> apachelogger: there have to be another way or?
<Riddell> Xand3r: in my humble opinion debian/copyright should be a summary of hte major copyright holders, it doesn't need to list every file and it's authors
<Xand3r> ah ok
 * apachelogger agrees with Riddell
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you only have a couple of copyright holders anyway
<Riddell> as an archive admin I'm more interested in the licence(s)
<Nightrose> congratulations vorian :)
 * Nightrose hands vorian a cookie
<vorian> :)
<vorian> thanks :)
<Riddell> stdin: did you talk to upstream about that kdepim cmake issue?
<Xand3r> Riddell: the licences were no prob
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> stdin: did you create a list of motu-like contriubtions yet? :P
<Riddell> Xand3r: so just list Gilles and the two other major copyright holders and sorted
<Xand3r> Riddell: hmm i will see
<Riddell> ScottK: I added a comment to bug 236996
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236996 in hardy-backports "PyQt 4.4.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236996
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Looking.
<apachelogger> vorian: btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Kubuntu
<vorian> apachelogger: roger
<Xand3r> Riddell: there are more than 2 other
<apachelogger> Xand3r: main copyright holders he meant
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> manpage error
<vorian> apachelogger: the package looks good
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  i guess it is Renchi Raju, Gilles Caulier, Marcel Wiesweg
<Xand3r> but i am not sure
<apachelogger> schweet
<vorian> there was a small issue with the upstream manpage
<apachelogger> vorian: small == ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: sounds good to me
<vorian> I: stjerm: hyphen-used-as-minus-sign usr/share/man/man8/stjerm.8.gz:109
<Xand3r> apachelogger: kk
<vorian> did not excape a hyphen correctly
<vorian> escape*
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> vorian: easy enough to patch it yourself I guess ;-)
<apachelogger> vorian: leave a note about that and advocate
<vorian> got it
<apachelogger> cool
<vorian> done!
<apachelogger> vorian: up to uploading then :)
<vorian> erm
<vorian> ok
<apachelogger> hm
<Xand3r> apachelogger: upstream autors are the same like the copyright holders?
<apachelogger> vorian: ultimately you dch -a a changelog entry and note that you introduced that fix
<apachelogger> then just debuild -S -sa and dput ubuntu DSCFILE
<vorian> gotcha
 * apachelogger also notes that without change it would be - debuild -S -sa -k"YourKeyName" :)
<vorian> ja, i have that all set in devscripts
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, if there is an AUTHORS file you would use the people listed there
<apachelogger> otherwise just use the copyright holders
<Xand3r> oh kk
<Xand3r> apachelogger: all or only the mainß
<vorian> ah, i see it now
<vorian> i couldn't see the illegal hyphens
<apachelogger> Xand3r: hm?
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  the hole AUTHORS file http://paste.ubuntu.com/26018/
<apachelogger> vorian: archived the revu upload
<apachelogger> smarter: you could give vorian a cookie and ask him for a revu of kvpm later on ;-)
<vorian> lol
<apachelogger> Xand3r: just reuse the copyright holders
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I am not sure this file is 100% up-to-date
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  Copyright http://paste.ubuntu.com/26024/ ; changelog http://paste.ubuntu.com/26025/ ; control http://paste.ubuntu.com/26026/
<Xand3r> apachelogger: please review the pastes cause my upload is so weak it would take hours with the changes on revu
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you can do debuild -S ... then it would only upload the diff and dsc
<apachelogger> in theory at least ;-)
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> i dont trust in the theory
<Xand3r> apachelogger: have you found something?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: please make the description reflect it is for KDE 4
<Xand3r> hmm ok
<apachelogger> Xand3r: It was downloaded from http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/digikam/digikam-0.10.0-beta1.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> no complete paths!
<apachelogger> Xand3r: digikam.org or something
<Xand3r> hmm ok
<Xand3r> done both
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> upload
<Xand3r> first of all i will build it here and look at the logs
<Xand3r> upload would take hours
<Xand3r> it sems you dont belief me, i realy have an 6kb/s upload
<dAskreeCh> apachelogger: They are discussing compiling it on #digikam now if you want to sit in
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ^
<Riddell> apachelogger: who's the amarok dude(s) at last.fm?
<Nightrose> Riddell: mxcl
<apachelogger> Riddell: muesli and mxcl
<Xand3r> apachelogger: something i going wrong here, pbuilder compiles it with the libkipi but it normaly would need the dev
<Xand3r> but with dev i get an error
<apachelogger> which error
<Xand3r> with the dev files it could not find libkipi
<Xand3r> maybeit was not installed
<Xand3r> i have now 38% without any error massage
<Riddell> apachelogger: I uploaded your kdebase-workspace diff, sorry for the delay, maybe we should look at putting a kde4.mk in cdbs since that change might be needed everywhere else too
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, workspace should be the only one, but I really think we should move kde4.mk to cdbs
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm just mindful it's diverging from debian (but then it is anyway) and also that cdbs has broken whenever I've touched it
<apachelogger> Riddell: having own cdbs copies for every package is just awful for maintaining IMHO
<apachelogger> we probably should also remove DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR = debian/tmp
<apachelogger> it makes installing stuff from debian/ impossible
<apachelogger> through debian/install that is of course :)
<Riddell> you can use ..
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger tries
<Riddell> toma: adding GFDL to mailody
<dAskreeCh> GFDL?
<toma> o, do i get rich now?
<Riddell> dAskreeCh: docs licence
<Riddell> toma: seems unlikely
<toma> Riddell: ok, do you mean in kubuntu or upstream?
<Riddell> toma: upstream
<toma> Riddell: okido!
<Riddell> Xand3r: are you still working on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mailody-kde4 ?
<dAskreeCh> ah right
<Xand3r> emm ok i will do the changes
<Xand3r> sorry
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering why .. in debian/install didn't work earlier
<apachelogger> ah well
 * apachelogger hands Riddell a cookie
<Riddell> Xand3r: you can ignore the lack of GFDL, I just added it upstream
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx
<Xand3r> Riddell: do i select akonadi-kde?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: akonadi-kde, akonadi-server
 * apachelogger is wondering why -kde doesn't depend -server
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thx
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> toma: does mailody require the akonadi stuff from kdepim?
<toma> apachelogger: hmm, the user would like the resources at runtime, not needed at build time
<apachelogger> ok
<toma> apachelogger: but i think kdepimlibs/akonadi should pull them in
<apachelogger> toma: the kdepimlibs package doesn't
 * apachelogger adds an investigation to his todo
<Xand3r> apachelogger: where i can get the right synopsis?
<toma> apachelogger: yeah, not sure what would be best to do here
<apachelogger> Xand3r: mailody --help
<apachelogger> toma: trial and error ;-)
<toma> no, i mean package wise
<Xand3r> ok for it i have to install it
<Xand3r> but i have no intrepid
<Xand3r> apachelogger: so what is to do?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26045/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: oh, btw, about the question you had earlier
<apachelogger> sudo pbuilder login --save-after login
<apachelogger> then you can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<apachelogger> then run apt-get update
<apachelogger> upon exit this will be your new pbuilder
<Xand3r> ah another way
<apachelogger> and to install software
<apachelogger> just run sudo pbuilder login
<apachelogger> it will tell you the path your chroot is extracted to
<apachelogger> copy the deb to tmp/ or something
<apachelogger> and then install it in the pbuilder
<apachelogger> toma: I'll try to find out tomorrow
<Xand3r> apachelogger: how can i build such a gigant man with docbook?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: manually
<apachelogger> or you lazy and ask me to do it with motu magic ;-)
<Xand3r> moto magic
<Xand3r> is good
<Xand3r> apachelogger: so show me
<vorian> na, Xand3r should do it old school
<apachelogger> vorian: do you really want him to do that?
<vorian> well, i suppose not
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, you can't do it, because you don't have it installed ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26049/
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thx alot
 * apachelogger is wondering whether Xand3r is wondering why apachelogger was that fast :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: no, you are the master, you have to be so fast
<apachelogger> hm, that sounds like an almost reasonable explanaition ;-)
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> vorian: how does it feel to be a MOTU?
<Xand3r> new source is up, redy to find new stupid mistakes
<vorian> apachelogger: weird
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger> hehe
<vorian> haha
 * vorian is looking at kvpm
<Xand3r> vorian: if you have time could you review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mailody-kde4
<vorian> Xand3r: sure thing, might be later in the evening.
<Xand3r> kk
<apachelogger> hm
<Xand3r> my watch says 00:00
<apachelogger> that is later in the night for Xand3r anyway :P
<vorian> it's 6pm here
<Xand3r> emm no 00:04
<vorian> ok, earlier in the morning then?
<vorian> :P
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> has digikam-kde4 conflicts with digikam?
<apachelogger> vorian: morning is a matter of definiton really ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: yes
<vorian> right-o
<Xand3r> apachelogger: kk
<apachelogger> Xand3r: and digikam-doc I guess
<vorian> i'll switch my irssi shell to utc
<apachelogger> Xand3r: considering digikam comes with documentation
<Xand3r> hmmm
<apachelogger> vorian: I am running my whole life according to UTC from time to time
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you actually think about that once?
 * apachelogger only started with that to get better organized with his amarok release schedules
<Xand3r> apachelogger: no -doc only -dbb
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, you should have a -dbg in your debian/control which conflicts the digikam-dbg
<apachelogger> digikam-kde4-dbg vs. digikam-dbg
<Xand3r> kk
<Nightrose> apachelogger: uhmm it seems i am as well
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: conercning mailody - please add a copyright statement to the manpage itself
<apachelogger> *concerning
<Xand3r> -.-
<Xand3r> i am tired
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> Xand3r: and add a debian/watch file
<apachelogger> to learn something new ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: see man uscan for information about that
<Xand3r> gnaaaaaaa
<Xand3r> digikam stands, only details are to do
<Xand3r> and i why i can compile it with libkipi, i normaly need the dev
<Xand3r> may be something is not rigth there
<Xand3r> so i go sleeping folks
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i go sleeping, nini
<Nightrose> night Xand3r
<apachelogger> nini Xand3r
<Xand3r> night Nightrose
<Nightrose> heh apachelogger... - and there is my "your signed key" mail as well :P
<Nightrose> that was like a year ago - jeeez
<apachelogger> ^^
<smarter> 'night everyone
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-09
<dAskreeCh> Jucato: Grats on 100
<Tonio_> hi there
<maltedik> hi. i compiled kopete from trunk but it doesnt allow connecting to jabber via ssl because qca-tls is missing. isnt that part of qt-copy?
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> does an german-english english-german dictionary for python, ruby or c++ exist?
<Xand3r> if where i can find it and is it licensed under GPL or comparabel licens?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: maybe you know something about it ^
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install ding
<apachelogger> !info ding
<ubottu> ding (source: ding): Graphical dictionary lookup program for Unix (Tk). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 90 kB, installed size 412 kB
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thx a lot
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hmm i dont need the things arround i only need a db wich i can use
<apachelogger> Xand3r: then only install the db
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> to much in there not what i want
<Xand3r> i am searching
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i could cry, why i could not compile gtk-qt-engine?!
<vorian> morning
<Xand3r> hi vorian
<vorian> heya Xand3r :)
<vorian> sorry i havent had time to revu your package yet
<Xand3r> nevermind
<vorian> nevermina?
<vorian> grr
<vorian> nevermind, rather?
<Xand3r> mom
<Xand3r> i wanted to say: "Never mind"
<Xand3r> so what did you get wrong?
<vorian> do you not want the package reviewed?
<vorian> or do you mean, "no problem" or "i can wait as long as it takes" :)
<Xand3r> yea
<vorian> oh! OK!
<vorian> :)
<Xand3r> you see my english is not the best
<vorian> mine english is terrible, don't worry about it
<vorian> the sad thing is, I only speak english :o
<Xand3r> vorian i want to create an shell emulator like yakuake only as plasmoid, what knowleg i need for it
<sebas> Xand3r: Why a plasmoid?
<Xand3r> then i have it on the desktop or dashboard
<Xand3r> or later i only have the button for it on the panel and than it comes from the left or so
<Xand3r> sebas: is plasmoid not a good idea?
<sebas> Depends on what you actually want :)
<sebas> That's why I asked
<sebas> Usually, you go "I want something that does this", then you decide how it's implemented
<sebas> Not "I want to do a plasmoid, dunno what it should do" :)
<sebas> (The latter can be useful for learning, of course)
<Xand3r> i know that i want a shell emulator as plasmoid
<Xand3r> so how i do that
<Xand3r> easyest way
<sebas> You drop konsole into the window plasmoid :)
<Xand3r> sebas: i have to say that i never programmed
<sebas> You can also put a KPart from konsole into a plasma applet of course, and then do the interaction bits
<sebas> Then you want to learn programming first I guess
<Xand3r> but i have theproblem everytime i started i stoped cause it began to be boring
<Xand3r> i need somthing where i cann see what i learnd
<Xand3r> so i want to learn with the project
<sebas> C++ is probably not a good language to start with though
<Xand3r> i have started with python
<sebas> Good call :)
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> but i have forgotten the most^^
 * Jucato hugs C++... the underdog :)
<vorian> haha
 * sebas likes C++, too
<Xand3r> i love plasmoids, for me one of the best things in kde4, so i want to practice my knowleg, programming an plasmoid
<Xand3r> some times i have good ideas what is needed but no clue how to do it
<Jucato> yeah... I know the feeling... :/
<Xand3r> sebas: may be you can teache me how to implement the konsole to a plasmoid
<Xand3r> with python
 * Jucato was about to say "wasn't there something like that already".. but then saw the "with python" :P
<Xand3r> Jucato: using something what is already there is quit useles if you whant to know how it works
<Xand3r> i have to go, was nice to talk to you folks, c ya
<vorian> smarter: i'm getting a failed build with kvpm
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26211/
<nixternal> hola
<nixternal> como estas
 * vorian runs
<nixternal> you better run!
<vorian> ITS NIXTERNAL!!!
* nixternal changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | 8.04.1 released | Hug Day Tuesday! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080708 | Congratulations vorian! our newest MOTU member!!!
<nixternal> ;)
<vorian> haha
<vorian> thanks :)
<Xand3r> hi
<vorian> howdy Xand3r
<Xand3r> howdy vorian
<Xand3r> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> howdy Nightrose
<apachelogger> hey vorian
<apachelogger> yo Xand3r
<apachelogger> hi nixternal
<vorian> aloha apachelogger
<Xand3r> hi Nightrose
<vorian> haha
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
 * apachelogger is listening to Rocko Schamoni & Jogging Mystique - Der Mond
<Xand3r> apachelogger: please look in the querry
 * apachelogger takes Nightrose for a dance
<Nightrose> yay
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you know that song, right?
<nixternal> howdy apachelogger and Nightrose and Xand3r and Jucato and Hobbsee and Riddell and vorian and anyone else who is trolling right now :P
<Xand3r> hi nixternal
 * Hobbsee beats nixternal
 * apachelogger hands Hobbsee a cookie
<nixternal> hahhaa, why?
<nixternal> no love
<Hobbsee> evil highlights
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: thanks!
<nixternal> hob b see
<vorian> hahaha
<Nightrose> apachelogger: don't think so :(
<Nightrose> heya nixternal :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you shoudl check it out
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> <3 rocko schamoni
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Hobbsee is pondering changing phone carrier.
<Hobbsee> which is...not fun.
<Jucato> lol hi Nightrose!
<Jucato> er.. hi nixternal!
<vorian> Hobbsee: it's like going to the dentist!
<jjesse> morning
<Hobbsee> vorian: a bit.  and i should do that next week.
 * Hobbsee also has to get stabbed today :(
<Hobbsee> for more not fun things.
<apachelogger> bonjour jjesse
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did tagging work, btw?
<jjesse> bonjour apachelogger
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes and no - tagged it as beta1 first... doh!
<Nightrose> fixing now
<Nightrose> alpha is tagged
<apachelogger> Oo
<vorian> no stabbing :/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: that 2.0-beta3 in the dialog is evil ;-)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you should have used 1.85 anyway :P
<Hobbsee> vorian: damn injections.
<apachelogger> status tags as part of the release version is pretty stupid IMO
<Nightrose> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: a package manager doesn't care whether it is alpha or beta or rc, it cares whether the version is higher than the installed one ;-)
<apachelogger> humans always think everything has to think like them :S
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> but well
<vorian> Xand3r: what's your package again?
<apachelogger> you are the release manager :P
 * vorian is blind today
<apachelogger> vorian: mailody-kde4
<vorian> ah, there it is
<vorian> ta
<vorian> any reason it's -kde4?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: anything else i need to do besides delete the folder in /tags/amarok/?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: nope
<Nightrose> *deleting
<Nightrose> ok thx
<apachelogger> vorian: it's alpha
<apachelogger> therefore shouldn't replace the KDE 3 version yet
<vorian> groovie
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> who deleted the amarok2 package from the -kde4 ppa?
<Hobbsee> me!  muhahahaha!
<jjesse> i did cause i don't like you
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> that looks like I have to redo the packging a 3rd time
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> bah
<Hobbsee> you can access the old ones
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> on +archive - there's a filter that you can show all statuses, not just published
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :D
<Xand3r> i start to hate my system, i can bet, if i overwrite the hole system nothing changed
<Xand3r> why ervertime me?
<vorian> Xand3r: manpage problem
<vorian> this line
<Xand3r> vorian: what is with the man?
<vorian> sets the client geometry of the main widget - see man X for the argument format
<vorian> sets the client geometry of the main widget \- see man X for the argument format
<Xand3r> aha
<Xand3r> ok
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you could update the AUTHORS file :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i did
<Nightrose> yesterday night
<Xand3r> vorian: that you see such litle mistakes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Alexandre Oliveira <aleprj@gmail.com>
<apachelogger> alex is not around for >1 year now
<vorian> Xand3r: hmm?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ye i was asked to leave him in
<apachelogger> why?!
<Nightrose> substantial contributions to amarok
<apachelogger> yeah
<Nightrose> don't ask me...
<apachelogger> like a life time ago
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> he is certainly not coming back because his name is in the authors file :P
<Nightrose> true true
<Nightrose> will kick him after 2.0
<Xand3r> vorian: thx for review
<apachelogger> Nightrose: libvisual still didn't get dropped?
<Nightrose> don't think so no
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Nightrose: appears strange to me
<apachelogger> d'oh
<apachelogger> amarok crashed
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I would suggest you activate some kind of crash manager
 * apachelogger doesn't have a bt now
<Nightrose> apachelogger: how?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: use the KDE crash thingy
<apachelogger> having an alpha without simple way to obtain a bt seems rather useless IMHO
<Nightrose> apachelogger: that doesn't really answer the "how?" ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: exactly the other way round how you guys created an overrride for it back in the years :P
<apachelogger> markey probably did it
 * apachelogger recalls that everything that somehow was overriding a KDE default was developed by markey :P
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> no suprise...
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> vorian: do you have time for a sanity review of the new quassel packaging?
<vorian> sure
<apachelogger> vorian: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/quassel/ubuntu
<vorian> grabbing
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> amarok packaging is mind raping
<vorian> :o
<vorian> note to self: stay away from that
<apachelogger> good idea :S
<vorian> hehe
<Xand3r> apachelogger: you said packaging digikam is like packaging amarok
<vorian> apachelogger: you have no pod2man rule for quasselcore-makecert.pod
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, mindraping ;-)
<apachelogger> vorian: thx
<vorian> np
 * apachelogger should do a for loop
<apachelogger> though, I doubt a loop in a make file doesn't look good either ;-)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: do something useful and say me what the problem is betwen the gtk-qt-engine and my system
<Xand3r> _P
<Xand3r> :P
<apachelogger> Xand3r: we could change problems
<apachelogger> you ssh on my machine and package amarok and I ssh on your machine and fix our gtk-qt :P
<Xand3r> ?
<vorian> apachelogger: watchfile no workie
<apachelogger> vorian: because we are in prerelease state
<vorian> well, there you go :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hmm
<apachelogger> that said, I would be happy if quassel was settling on a version schema some time ;-)
<vorian> :)
<vorian> looks great though
<apachelogger> ok, thank you very much
<vorian> :)
<vorian> bbl
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- 1 me me 4.3M 2008-07-09 17:51 amarok-kde4_1.83-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- 1 me me  31M 2008-07-09 17:52 amarok-kde4-dbg_1.83-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<apachelogger> yay!
<vorian> ^5
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I am faster with stupid amarok than you with lovely digikam :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: yea, now, but you will become old and than .... :P
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> what do you people think
<apachelogger> amarok-kde4 OR amarok2?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ?
<apachelogger> everyone: ?
<Nightrose> amarok2
<Nightrose> hmmm otoh
<Nightrose> you might want to go for amarok at one point
<Nightrose> intepid+1 likely
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> that's why I think -kde4 is more appropriate
<Nightrose> yea
<apachelogger> because we will have to provide a transitional package
<Nightrose> yea
<apachelogger> which means that amarok2 package is gonna stick around for some time
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i upload digikam right now on revu, maybe in 40 min you can review it
<apachelogger> :D
<Xand3r> apachelogger: 1/3 of the orig.tar.gz is up
<daSkreech> hi Xand3r
<Xand3r> hi daSkreech
<smarter> [16:14:01] <vorian> smarter: i'm getting a failed build with kvpm
<smarter> strange, I just pbuilt it and no problem
<apachelogger> maybe it is the include error that occurs on my system as well?
 * apachelogger notes that some things in intrepid are very strange
<smarter> [16:14:17] <vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26211/
<smarter> I don't understand the error, it looks like some parts of libqt4-dev are missing
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> black magic
<\sh> there is an include statement missing
<apachelogger> \#include <KProcess>
<apachelogger> \sh: ^
<\sh> it wants qprocess
<\sh> not kprocess
<apachelogger> kprocess probably inherts from qprocess
<\sh> therefore you need to include qprocess as well
<Xand3r> apachelogger: now it is up
<\sh> apachelogger: sure...but I don't trust it ;)
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKProcess.html
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> it build some days ago for me and smarter
<apachelogger> *built even
<smarter> and it stills build for me
<smarter> (I update my pbuilder #two hours ago)
 * apachelogger doesn't even wanna try
<smarter> s/#/~/
<\sh> hae=
<\sh> is there any full build log?
<smarter> working build or failed build?
<\sh> pbuilder --logfile <foo> ?
<\sh> failed build
<\sh> the other one makes no sense ;)
 * smarter uploads the package to his PPA to see what happens
<smarter> Maybe the universe will collapse on itself
<apachelogger> my universe ain't gonna collapse!
<smarter> multiverse then? ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> that thing could easily collapse with all the dangerous software in
<smarter> Estimated build start:
<smarter> in 22 minutes
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger gets beer and popcorn for tonight's build show
<smarter> that's approximately one South Park episode
 * smarter /away for 20 minutes
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *strike* I finally deleted the tag
<Nightrose> release notes and upload next
<Xand3r> apachelogger: here the damn digikam package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
<Xand3r> please review it
<Xand3r> i need the knowleg building it in the right way
<apachelogger> Xand3r: first, dinner
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ok thx, your the best
<smarter> hmm, it FTBFS on Launchpad with the same error than vorian
 * smarter is confused
<Xand3r> i whant to compile a plasmoid but i could not find plasma/widgets/widget.h
<Xand3r> has the place moved or what?
<Xand3r> cause i have the dev package
<smarter> do you have libplasmaX-dev?
<Xand3r> smarter: aptitude cant find it, i have hrady btw
<apachelogger> smarter: well include process
 * apachelogger suspects that the cmake thingy is just b0rked somehow
<apachelogger> s/process/qprocess
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smarter: go write your motu-contribution-wiki-page-thingy
<daSkreech> the cmake is a lie!
<apachelogger> Xand3r: does showfoto really depend digikam?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: yea i asket in the digikam channel
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> Xand3r: COPYING.LIB is missing
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> a complete copy of the LGPL
<apachelogger> Xand3r: please tell upstream to add such a thingy
<Xand3r> why i could not copy one in the debian?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> because the upstream stuff contains lgpl licensed stuff
<apachelogger> not the debian dir
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger: is that the only mistake :D
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dunno
<Xand3r> -.-
<apachelogger> we don't need a new tarball I guess
<apachelogger> but the file should be in SVN
<Xand3r> look in #digikam
<apachelogger> Xand3r: poke someone
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the manpage copyright is wrong
<Xand3r> ?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> look at the manpage
<apachelogger> you also forgot to add the showfoto.manpage to debian/copyright
<apachelogger> only digikam.manpage listed
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the xpm icons for the debian/*.menu files are missing
<Xand3r> urg
<Xand3r> working
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you should work together with digikam
<apachelogger> analyze pictures and assign them a certain mood
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ?
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> anazlye tracks and assign them a certain mood
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> sounds good
<apachelogger> create slideshows with music fitting the pictures
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i have two digikam pics, the 16x16 i have to name digikam-16.png how i make that via *.install?
<apachelogger> huh?!
<apachelogger> for debian/menu files you need xpm icons
<apachelogger> see debian policy about that
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> apachelogger: xpm added, copyright for the manpages setted
<vorian> jpds: did you get irssi-plugin-otr uploaded?
<JontheEchidna> Here are some quick stats for yesterday's bug efforts:
<JontheEchidna> 13% Confirmed bugs closed/changed
<JontheEchidna> 4% New bugs closed/changed
<JontheEchidna> 3% more Incomplete bugs
<JontheEchidna> 21% more triaged bugs
<vorian> \o/
<vorian> triage ftw
<JontheEchidna> The graphs look nice though, lawl: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080708#head-da542d40dfa39fd2edcce72d674b3c8bd5da2ed9
<JontheEchidna> probably because they only show the top portion of the graph <.<
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, good job everyone!
<Xand3r> apachelogger: are there more mistakes?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> busy with helping NickNak
<apachelogger> Nightrose even
<apachelogger> NickNak: can help you as well, if you want, though ;-)
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: are kdesu and kdesudo not linked like gtksu and gtksudo?
<vorian> haha
<Xand3r> NickNak: ? what is he doing?
<vorian> he's comming over for the party
<vorian> Xand3r: did you get that lgpl doc yet?
<Xand3r> vorian: nop
<vorian> :/
<Xand3r> i ask again
<smarter> gnomefreak: kdesudo links to kdesu
<gnomefreak> smarter: why am i hearing one doesnt work
<Xand3r> vorian: apachelogger loded it in the svn
<smarter> KDE's stock kdesu has been renamed to /usr/bin/kdesu.distrib
<smarter> and it caused some problem in the paste, but nobody use it anymore on kubuntu
<vorian> excellent
<gnomefreak> double checking
<gnomefreak> smarter: user is stating neither kdesu or kdesudo works for him (command not found)
<smarter> gnomefreak: if he has kubuntu-desktop, kdesudo is installed
<smarter> if not, sudo aptitude install kdesudo
<gnomefreak> hes on kde4 so im assuming its kubuntukde4-desktop
<apachelogger> sebas: Nightrose needs a quicky
<apachelogger> ....news
<gnomefreak> s/gnomefreak/smarter 16:12 <            jb__ > gnomefreak: GENIUS!
 * gnomefreak though smarter deserved that instead of the messenger ;)
<smarter> glad I could helped ;)
<apachelogger> question is - why don't we build kdesu with sudo support as well
<gnomefreak> smarter: what to gparted on the kubuntu disk :( j/k he asked not me
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: linking it was good enough (atleast for gk*
<apachelogger> well
<smarter> apachelogger: asks Tonio_ ;)
<apachelogger> but since only kubuntu-desktop depends on kdesudo
<apachelogger> either we make kdelibs depend kdesudo
<apachelogger> or build kdesu with sudo support
<smarter> kdesu sudo support sucks
 * gnomefreak gone, them people are crazy in #kubuntu
<smarter> (hey, that looks like a poem or something)
<apachelogger> smarter: suckish support > no support
<smarter> I think it's a config option, not a build option
<apachelogger> smarter: in kde4 it's build
<smarter> oh, ok
<ScottK> mhb: Is there any hope of getting that klamav change from you soon?  I'm otherwise ready to upload to Debian ....
<Xand3r> apachelogger: btw you have loaded the lpg doc in the svn, what have i to fo with it?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: and i had done a mistkae in screenie-qt
<Xand3r> it is libqt4-dev (>=4.4) needed, i only said libqt4-dev
<Xand3r> how i can repair that mistake?
<Xand3r> ScottK: is it possible the the change is mad only in the backport version
<ScottK> Xand3r: It is, but it's equally needed in the Intrepid version.  We strongly prefer to do no change backports, so it would strongly be preferred to fix it in Intrepid first and then backport that package unchanged.
<Xand3r> ScottK: i am new in the stuff, but is qt4 in íntrepid only 4.4?
<ScottK> True, but the idea is to get the versioned dependencies correct in the main package (in intrepid) so it will not try to build on something that doesn't have 4.4.
<ScottK> You should have the versioned depends until 4.3 is no longer in any supported release.
<Xand3r> hmm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: create an ubuntu2
<apachelogger> make the change
<apachelogger> upload to revu
<apachelogger> find a sponsor
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> i mail the upstream asking for an icon of screenie, so i can do both together tomorrow
<Xand3r> if i dont get tomorrow an email with the icon i do it without
<Xand3r> apachelogger: btw what i have to do with the LGPL doc?
<Xand3r> have i build a new orig.tar?
<apachelogger> you can
<apachelogger> but note in the changelog that you did so and that the copying.lib was added in upstream svn
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> apachelogger: end of the week i get the new upstream cversion of rubberband
<Xand3r> apachelogger: where is get the nice LGPL doc?
 * ScottK notes  KDE 3.5.10 in August and wonders about hardy-updates ...
<JontheEchidna> http://digg.com/software/First_alpha_release_of_Amarok_2_0_Malina
<apachelogger> Xand3r: websvn.kde.org
<apachelogger> trunk
<apachelogger> extragear
<apachelogger> graphics
<apachelogger> digikam
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> danke
<apachelogger> de rien
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: who is gonna package that?! :O
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> I already did :S
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Xand3r> apachelogger: have i any where to refer to the COPYING.LIB ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: no, just state that it was added to SVN
<Xand3r> no i mean in the copyright
<apachelogger> stdin: the kde4 ppa doesn't have taglib 1.5, so I can't package amarok2 :(
<apachelogger> Xand3r: no
<Xand3r> apachelogger: alright
<Xand3r> so the thing is done
 * gnomefreak buys apachelogger a drink
<apachelogger> uh thank you :)
 * gnomefreak can yell at him now for amarok2+taglibs ;)
 * apachelogger is fine with that
<gnomefreak> is that all it needs is taglib 1.5?
<apachelogger> well, it breaks at taglib dep
<gnomefreak> with the rest of kde4
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> taglib is going to need everything else respun on it if changed (or atleast most of kde4)
<apachelogger> I think we could throw taglib into usr/lib/kde4
<apachelogger> thus avoid abi breakage
<gnomefreak> but we dont use kde4 anymomre?
<gnomefreak> its /usr/lib/kde now isnt it?
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: not in hardy
<apachelogger> and hardy is the problem
<gnomefreak> true
<apachelogger> intrepid already got 1.5
<gnomefreak> ;)
 * gnomefreak off to bed for tonight
<dasKREech> NIght
<Xand3r> night
<gnomefreak> night
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-10
<vorian> evening o/
<dasKREech> Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> dasKREech:
<dasKREech> how are you?
<Hobbsee> doing OK
<dasKREech> Enjoying no school?
<Hobbsee> somewhat
<Hobbsee> these holidays are long, though
<dasKREech> \o/ long holidays
<Hobbsee> they get boring :P
<Hobbsee> i should do some coding :P
<Hobbsee> but i'm attempting to sort out my resume, and my mobile phone, first.
<dasKREech> whats the deal with the Phone?
<Hobbsee> the credit keeps expiring unless i remember to use a hell of a lot of it
<Hobbsee> (like, calling a mobile for a couple of hours)
<dasKREech> Or call Cuba :)
<dasKREech> for like 10 minutes
<Hobbsee> hehe
<dasKREech> Having an excess of credit doesn't sound like too bad a thing
 * JontheEchinda is out for the night
<dasKREech> NIght
<papabean> Is the python-kde4-docs package supposed to include examples?
<papabean> I am using the package from the Kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa.
<Hobbsee> dasKREech: you are correct there
<dasKREech> Hobbsee: :) Call me sometime :)
<dasKREech> As long as you don't drunk dial
<Hobbsee> hah
 * Hobbsee doesn't get drunk, so no problems there
<dasKREech> I thought I had heard you say that before :)
 * dasKREech has also heard reports of Drunk dialling here :)
<jpds> vorian: Yeah.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: bug 46036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46036 in kdebase-workspace "AmaroK does not gain focus when it is dragged and dropped to " [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46036
<Nightrose> morning honey ;-)
<Nightrose> let me have a look
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok - what should i do about it?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: poke someone
<Nightrose> k
<\sh> Nightrose: hardy packages for amarok already available?
<Nightrose> \sh: nope - but neon is currently = alpha
<\sh> Nightrose: hmmm...apachelogger does not his work ,)
<Nightrose> he does ;-) he helped me with the release announcement and stuff yesterday
<nixternal> mornin'
<txwikinger> Mornin nixternal
<nixternal> does hot swapping in linux work even though I am not using raid?
<nixternal> the hardware supports it, but if I pull out a mounted drive, the system about dies
<Xand3r> hi i have changed the colorsheme, but qt apps dont use it full, what i have done wrong?
<nixternal> where is ScottK when you need him...this hot swapping stuff is probably right up his alley
<sebas> Qt apps don't necessarily adhere to KDE's colorscheme
<nixternal> yo yo sebas!
<sebas> hi nixternal  :)
<Xand3r> sebas: ?
<sebas> Xand3r: ??
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I knew that was comin'
<sebas> Yeah, I don't really like people just pointing question marks at me.
<Xand3r> sebas: i dont got what you said about the qt aps
<sebas> When I take the time to reply, they'd better take at least some seconds to pose real questions
<sebas> Xand3r: What exactly is unclear?
<smarter> Xand3r: there's a checkbox "apply the look to non-KDE apps"(or something like that) in systemsettings' appearence module, try that
<Xand3r> sebas: sorry i ask my dictionary befor, if it is unclear after i ask again
<smarter> or try qtconfig-qt4
<Xand3r> ah ok
<sebas> Xand3r: It's got little to do with dictionaries, more with "i can't possibly guess what you need to know to understand"
<nixternal> or my new favorite, "go take a cruise" :P
<sebas> So the trick is to let me know that, so I can fill you in where you have those black spots
<sebas> Yeah, that's awesome
<jjesse> monring
<nixternal> ya, thanks for making me spit soda on that one yesterday
<nixternal> mornin' jonny boy
<Xand3r> i will know it the next time sorry
<jjesse> morning richie
<sebas> Xand3r: No problem, just a bandwith problem of IRC
<sebas> nixternal: Cool :)
<nixternal> ooh, you know you are from michigan when you spell richie correctly (not ritchie)
<jjesse> lol
<nixternal> for real, people in chicago add the silly 't'
<sebas> You mean Tchicago?
<nixternal> no, I mean riTchie :)
<nixternal> and it is chiKago by the way now, I made them convert
<sebas> Job well done.
 * sebas does some writing now
<nixternal> hehe
 * nixternal does some work before the boss flips out
<sebas> Just to leave in about an hour for dinner with $gf
<nixternal> oh wait, the boss isn't here today :)
<sebas> happy hacking then ;)
<jjesse> yay for no boss
<jjesse> how about working at home all week
<jjesse> for soem reason i hven't gotten much done
<jjesse> <shrug>
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am planning on working from home tomorrow
<nixternal> it will be to hot to train it in to the city or ride a bike to the city
<Xand3r> smarter:
<Xand3r> smarter: where is that option i cant find it
<Xand3r> smarter: or i have found it
<Xand3r> wait
<smarter> huzzah
<Xand3r> crazy thing
<Xand3r> but now it works
<Xand3r> thx smarter
<smarter> yw ;)
<Xand3r> smarter vorian baybe you could review my package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
 * smarter takes a quick look
<Xand3r> smarter: thx
<Xand3r> maybe you could also review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mailody-kde4
<smarter> looks ok to me, but maybe you should find a solution to avoid conflicting on digikam from kde3?
<smarter> " * I added COPYING.LIB to the orig source like the upstream it in svn did" << doesn't mean anything
<Xand3r> sorry i have to go, smarter it mean something ask apachelogger, c ya
<papabean> Were the example files excluded from the python-kde4-doc package in the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa?
<ScottK> nixternal: Dunno about hot swapping.  I tend to go with the use commodity hardware and redundancy approach.
<sebas> In Hardy's KDE4 packages, is there the option to switch to the classic menu?
<cadoo> I don't think so but you should be able to add Application Launcher menu which is classic menu.
<sebas> Hmm hmm.
<sebas> Any idea why it's not in there?
<sebas> I know how it works, just getting complaints that my hints "right click, choose classic" aren't working in Kubuntu
<cadoo> might not have been added in that release
<sebas> It's kind of hard to address those issues, if it's indeed not there.
<cadoo> it's working in 4.1
<sebas> Yeah, sure.
<cadoo> I noticed that when I installed the remix cd
<nixternal> sebas: if they aren't working, tell them to use the ~kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA and use the Beta 2 packages, because it is there
<nixternal> Hardy non-PPA uses 4.0.4 I think, and 4.0.5 has either been backported or is in a PPA as well
<DasKreeCh> RC! :) Almost there :)
<nixternal> is somebody building out RC yet?
<nixternal> I have been so damn busy here at work, I can't even keep up
<Nightrose> sebas: i can switch to classic
<nixternal> and now I have the "Hot Swapping w/o RAID" and all kinds of crap to get working
<Nightrose> only when applets are unlogged though
<Nightrose> sebas: maybe that is the problem? ^
<yuriy> 4.0.5 is in backports
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-11
<vorian> evening
<vorian> anyone else have keyboard failure in kdm?
<Mythor_> version? what failure?
<vorian> my keyboard works fine w/out X
<vorian> intrepid
<Mythor_> works fine here
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> the odd thing is my touchpad works, and trackpoint
<vorian> (laptop)
<Mythor_> worked before?
<vorian> yes
<vorian> well, friday night it did
<Mythor_> sorry, dont have an idea
<vorian> roger
<vorian> brb
<nixternal> The following packages have been kept back: libkdcraw-dev libkexiv2-dev
<nixternal> what's the story with that? been a couple of weeks now and I still have that....need to fixy fixy
<Hobbsee> install them manually
<papabean> Will there be another KubuntuTutorialsDay?
<kduser> papabean: Ah Yeah I think so
<emma> :)
<supert0nes> kubuntuTutorialsDay must inclue plasma
<kduser> for?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: you're the man I should poke if new kubuntu.org doesn't render perfectly in Konqueror?
<davmor2> Riddelll: Why the big window around the install icon on intrepid?
<davmor2> Riddelll: The install button doesn't seem to do anything either
<allee> How do others debug/explore pykde4/qt4 scripts?  It would help a bit if at least app.exec_() could be convinced to do it's work in bg and immediately return and give a python prompt when python -i debugme.py is used
<Riddelll> davmor2: that'll just be plasma doing its thing
<Riddelll> allee: well it's a main loop, wouldn't be much use if it returned
<Riddelll> you can use kApplication.processEvents()
<davmor2> Riddelll: But still why so big it takes up a third of the screen for 2 icons
<Riddelll> I've not looked at it, but 1/3rd of the screen is 2/3rds less than most icon views take up on the desktop
<nixternal> Riddelll: I never got that email from ya, so I am guessing you didn't need me to help out
<gnomefreak> has anyone done amarok2 for intrepid?
<allee> Riddelll: well the mainloop could, poll, wait for readline input too ;)
<allee> Riddelll: that how it was done in the perl/tk shell
<allee> Riddelll: I'll try processEvents() ...
<Nightrose> gnomefreak: apachelogger was working on it
<Nightrose> afaik
<gnomefreak> Nightrose: i know he was working on it for Hardy but libtools(or whatever it was) was too low a version to do it in Hardy at this time it needs 1.5
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> is just me or is bug 45843 == bug 45846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45843 in kdelibs "Right-click context menu disactivates the very hotkeys (keyboard shortcuts) it shows" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45846 in kdebase "When a menu is opened, KDE & Konqueror shortcuts stop working" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45846
<Xand3r> hi @ all
<jtechidna> apachelogger: I'd say so
<Xand3r> apachelogger: please look in the querry
<apachelogger> there is no query
<Xand3r> apachelogger: never mind
 * apachelogger never minds
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> i start to hate qt apps
<Xand3r> some times they use the colore sheme sometimes not
<allee> sed -ie 's/QApplicatin/KApplication/'
 * apachelogger blames KDE
<Xand3r> allee: dont understand waht you mean
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what has allee said?
<allee> Xand3r: sorry, this wasn't meant serious:  is qt (app) sucks make ist a kde (app)
<JontheEchidna> Don't forget the KCmdLineArgs!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> +1
<allee> JontheEchidna: pimp my qtapp :)
<Xand3r> allee: do you think it would work?
<JontheEchidna> Xand3r: you mean porting the app to KDE?
<Xand3r> jea
<JontheEchidna> That would probably get it to respect the color scheme
<Xand3r> hey that i will do later on, thx
<Xand3r> cya, i am going to do some sports
 * freeflying 
<JontheEchidna> Bug 216408 <-wtf?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216408 in kdebase "KDE splash screen logos after password execute have reverted to text mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216408
<freeflying> sorry, type wrong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: rofl
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> his splash is b0rked
<apachelogger> "there used to be a set of widgets that appeared as the login completed booting showing system tools , internet, multimedia etc."
<apachelogger> that appears to be the normal splash content as represented by the appropriate icons
<apachelogger> now there is a small box approximatly 2000%^%2000 pixels that has a line prompt for these actions
<apachelogger> that is the b0rkage
<apachelogger> though I can't really imagine how that would look like
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ask him to provide a photo or something
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> thinking about it
<apachelogger> it might well be that we are facing an broken compability
<apachelogger> anyway, I can't imagine how that line prompt looks ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ah
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I probably need hardy+ppa4 testers for amarok some time soon
<Nightrose> ai
<daskreecH> hi manchicken
<apachelogger> Riddelll: is someone on 4.0.98 yet?
<manchicken> hiya
<Riddelll> apachelogger: nope
<yuriy> would that be RC?
<apachelogger> Riddelll: I could start with kde4libs
<apachelogger> yuriy: pretty much so
<yuriy> do y'all think bug 243683 needs to be fixed in Hardy?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243683 in kde4libs "paste function inserts double text" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243683
<Nightrose> yuriy: pusling fied it upstream afaik
<Nightrose> *fixed
<yuriy> yes, in trunk
<Nightrose> jep
<apachelogger> yuriy: +1
<Riddelll> apachelogger: that would be most excellent.  do you have access to ktown?
<apachelogger> Riddelll: ... I used to be the amarok release dude ;-)
<apachelogger> kdelibs building
<Riddelll> nixternal: Ii  dde--mail  butI guess  itwent to your spam folder or something
<Riddelll> gosh, what happened to that line
<nixternal> alcohol? :)
<nixternal> I will check my spam folder
<Riddelll> nixternal: I did e-mail but I guess it went to your spam folder or something
<yuriy> apachelogger: to fix this in 4.0.5, do I put hardy-backports in the changelog?
<Riddelll> nixternal: I don't know what the current state of alpha 2 is, maybe davmor2 knows
<apachelogger> yuriy: hardy-proposed
<Riddelll> I heard they were all horribly oversized
<yuriy> apachelogger: but this is not for updates, the bug isn't in 4.0.3 iirc
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> then, yes hardy-backports
<apachelogger> Riddelll: bug 244293
<nixternal> Riddelll: I have on spam message from you:
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244293 in amarok "Apparently no need to ship mp3 installer" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244293
<nixternal> Riddell to ubuntu-motu-ow.
<nixternal> show details Jul 3 (8 days ago)
<nixternal> Reply
<nixternal> Erase all doubts about your masculinity with your brand new pecker
<nixternal> http://www.qualitystand.com/
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
<apachelogger> there were times kubuntu didn't ship libmad :S
<nixternal> Riddelll: found it....interesting that I didn't get it at home, but it is in gmail
<yuriy> Riddelll: or should I put hardy and upload to kubuntu-updates-testing?
<yuriy> I could also backport the fix to bug 205517 from upstream, but I'm not sure about that one since I haven't run into that problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205517 in kde4libs "[hardy] Problem launching Kate by choosing a textfile from Dolphin" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205517
<yuriy> If the upstream fix included changes to tests, and adding a test, is it OK to not include that if the patch doesn't apply?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do we have some testers?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i have a list of people for tarball testing
<Nightrose> a few of them use kubuntu
<Nightrose> i can mail them
<Nightrose> or ask in #amarok
<Nightrose> depending on how fast you need it
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you do :P
<Nightrose> which of the two? ;-)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> both
<apachelogger> Nightrose: KDE 4 PPA + deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ubuntu hardy main
<apachelogger> install amarok-kde4
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> which folder does it use for settings?
<Nightrose> .kde4?
<Riddelll> apachelogger: commented on bug 244293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244293 in amarok "Apparently no need to ship mp3 installer" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244293
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just like the rest of kde4 ppa :P
<Nightrose> k
<Riddelll> yuriy: I don't know what the question is but updates go to hardy-proposed
<Nightrose> just making sure
<apachelogger> Riddelll: thanks
<yuriy> Riddelll: bug 243683, it's in 4.0.5 but I don't think it's in 4.0.3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243683 in kdelibs "paste function inserts double text" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243683
<Riddelll> yuriy: ah, then not -proposed
<yuriy> Riddelll: If the upstream fix included changes to tests, and adding a test, is it OK to not include that if the patch doesn't apply?
<Riddelll> yuriy: yes
 * Mez slaps Riddell
<Nightrose> apachelogger: mail send and asked/added to topic in #amarok
<daskreecH> hey Mez
<Mez> hi
<daskreecH> how are you?
<daskreecH> Busy I know :)
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: hi , you hade the great idea with porting an qt app to kde, can you help me with taht?
<yuriy> aw the fix doesn't apply cleanly :(
 * yuriy thought that was gonna be easy
<daskreecH> yuriy: Always think it's going to be ridiculously hard. That way at worst you are satatied and at best very pleasently surprised :)
<JontheEchidna> Xand3r: Actually it wasn't my idea <.<
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=screenie-qt done the change please upload it, thx a lot
<JontheEchidna> and unless it's written in python I couldn't help anyway
<Xand3r> where could be a problem that the color sheme s not used in qt apps everytime?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: debhelper (>= 5), libqt4-dev (>=4.4)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> please either use (>=1.1) or (>= 1.1)
<apachelogger> either whitespace or no whitespace
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> *uploading*
<Xand3r> ah ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thx
<apachelogger> hum
 * apachelogger is top contributor today, this week and this month at 5-a-day
<apachelogger> Nightrose: any test results yet?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Myriam is testing right now and some guy in #amarok
<apachelogger> cool
<klerfayt> apachelogger: how do you "forward a bug"? bug 243820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243820 in kde4libs "konqueror crashes while configuring file associations for plain text" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243820
<apachelogger> klerfayt: copy the original description and add the launchpad bug URL
<apachelogger> then attach the backtrace
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what could be the reason that qt apps not use the colorcheme fully?
<apachelogger> qt bug
<apachelogger> kdelibs bug
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> ok, than i have to live wit it
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what do you define as 'fully' anyway?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: myriam's error: http://pastebin.com/d7444a66a
<Xand3r> apachelogger: the text uses the colorsheme the background not
<apachelogger> uah
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you guys should add a note to the cmake output
<apachelogger> "libplasma not found, going to install necessary plasma files blah blah"
<apachelogger> Xand3r: sounds funky ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: k - telling the guys
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but if i use the standart sheme, everything is fine
<klerfayt> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166315
<ubottu> KDE bug 166315 in general "konqueror crashes while configuring file associations for plain text" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<klerfayt> wow. smart bot ;-)
<klerfayt> Xand3r: using kate?
<Xand3r> yes
<klerfayt> Xand3r: which kde? 3?
<Xand3r> 4
<Xand3r> nightly build
<Xand3r> hardy
<klerfayt> Xand3r: you probably saved the color scheme setting in kate, that is why it won't use the background of overall kde color scheme
<klerfayt> Xand3r: I could be wrong though ;-) (haven't used kde4 for some days)
<Xand3r> klerfayt: what do you mean with sved in kate? i changed the settings with in "systemsettings" -> "apperance"
<klerfayt> Xand3r: from my own experience with kde3 - whenever you save whatever settings in kate, the color scheme won't be applied fully next time
<apachelogger> klerfayt: thank you very much
<klerfayt> no problem
<apachelogger> Nightrose: uploading new package
<Nightrose> ok :)
<yuriy> apachelogger: oh, is 5-a-day fixed now?
<apachelogger> yuriy: fixed?
<daskreecH> There are less than 5 bugs to triage?
<daskreecH> :)
<yuriy> apachelogger: it wasn't working for me last I tried it, and a couple people in #ubuntu-bugs confirmed it ( Nightrose?)
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> b0rked for me
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Nightrose> doesn't submit
<apachelogger> what's the error
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ~15 minutes until the new package is available
<Nightrose> ok :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: available
<Nightrose> k will tell them
<ScottK> yuriy: For guidance-power-manager, we need to go through the existing bugs and see which ones still apply to the KDE4 version and then move the bugs there.  Wishlist stuff should just move and stuff that's not SRU worthy should get won'tfixed in kde-guidance.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: installs fine here now - trying to get a collection now
<Nightrose> songs play fine
<Xand3r> btw Nightrose my amarok nightlydoesnt creat the collection
<Xand3r> it scans my data but after nothing hapens
<Nightrose> delete your collection.db
<Nightrose> there were changes to the db scheme that might screw it up
<Xand3r> Nightrose: found where?
<Nightrose> ~/.amarok-nightly/share/apps/amarok
<Xand3r> Nightrose: thx
<Nightrose> yw
<Xand3r> Nightrose: when will the lyric widget complete available
<Nightrose> when Liw finishes it ;-)
<Nightrose> really I have no idea
<Xand3r> hmm
<yuriy> ScottK: already working on that for other kde packages, I'll add power manager to the list of bugs for next hug day if we're not done with that by tuesday
<ScottK> OK.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: package works fine I'd say
<Xand3r> ScottK: screenie-qt is now ready for backportm could you do this?
<ScottK> Sure.  What's the bug?
<Xand3r> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/244959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244959 in hardy-backports "Please backport screenie-qt from Intrepid to hardy" [Undecided,New]
<Xand3r> thx a lot
<Xand3r> hi if a package depends on an other package from backports, have i to include the backport to my ppa depends that it works?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ^
<Xand3r> vorian: hi
<Nightrose> apachelogger: 2 other successful tests
<Nightrose> works fine for them
<ScottK> Xand3r: I need a statement in the bug that the new revision builds, installs, and runs on Hardy.
<davmor2> Riddell: you rang me lord?
<Xand3r> ScottK: i gave the statment
<Xand3r> ScottK: have i to include the backports in my ppa if i want to build something with the backport qt?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Xand3r: Approved.  Generally you should set it to confirmed after you test it.
<ScottK> Not needed in this case though.
 * ScottK notes gnomefreak is conviently absent after nixternal complained about is Flash backport.
<nixternal> ScottK: :)
<kyleprager> can someone help my trouble shoot my Hardy 8.04 install freezing up on me during normal use?
<kyleprager> my search through system logs hasnt turned up anything
<ScottK> kyleprager: You probably want #kubuntu for that.
<kyleprager> i just tried in there but no one responded for about 15 minutes... its pretty dead in there.  just thought i'd check in here too
<JontheEchidna> By the way, good job guys, only 399 bugs left in kdebase!
<yuriy> gj JontheEchidna
<yuriy> btw, dholbach's harvest is being pretty useful
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: Plus apachelogger and maybe a few others
<yuriy> geez though, 399 is still a lot. hope most of those are upstream
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: That's +wishlists too
<JontheEchidna> Which guidance modules are dying in Intrepid?
<yuriy> powermanager is in its own package now
<ScottK> Everything else dies.
<yuriy> userconfig i believe is being ported
<ScottK> OK.  Not that.
<ScottK> How about mountconfig?
<JontheEchidna> mountconfig was what I was wondering about
<JontheEchidna> afaik there isn't a kcm module for hard disk management
<yuriy> userconfig and mountconfig are supposed to be ported but there isn't anybody doing that according to the wiki
<yuriy> though I thought someone had volunteered
 * JontheEchidna should have checked the todo
<yuriy> debdiff attached to bug 243683 please test
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243683 in kdelibs "paste function inserts double text" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243683
<yuriy> Riddelll: would bug 241916 go for SRU? there is a patch attached
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241916 in kdebase "Kde help index creation fails due to dash incompatability" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241916
<Riddelll> yuriy: seems a sensible one yes
<ScottK> nixternal: If you force remove liflashsupport, does the Flash backport magically improve?
<nixternal> ScottK: libflashsupport has been gone
<nixternal> doesn't help
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> Still no gnomefreak either.
<nixternal> I am not the only one with this issue, every poor sap that I told to update is hating me right now in this office :)
<nixternal> suckahs!
<ScottK> You know backports is crack.  Every now and then we need to prove it.
 * ScottK is open to suggestions on how to fix it.
<nixternal> backports has been good to me, but we backported a package that adobe labs said to not use until it got fixed
<nixternal> ScottK: remove it and wait for the next update if possible
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> Riddelll: Can you do a removal from hardy-backports?
 * nixternal gets ready to head home and enjoy the weekend....I am totally free this weekend so if you need some Kubuntu work done, message me or highlight me :P
<nixternal> later!
<ScottK> Riddelll: If you get a moment and you can, I'd appreciate removal of the packages that were backported in Bug 235135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in hardy-backports "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<ryanakca> Tm_T: yes, I just got back from a week long vacation, can you poke me on Sunday? I'll be gone again tomorrow :/
<vorian> howdy
<apachelogger> re
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I just copied the packages over to the kde4 ppa
<Nightrose> nice :)
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger and snoozes
<Nightrose> nini :)
<apachelogger> nini Nightrose
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nice flood :S
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Bug report wise?
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-12
<yuriy> oh crap I wasn't supposed to upgrade that
<yuriy> oh well, it just breaks flash, right?
<luis> hello?
<luis> I need help to install the drivers for a genius webcam
<ryanakca> Has any ``announcement'' been made about the new website?
 * JontheEchidna hasn't heard any announcement about the new website
<yuriy> ryanakca: ooh new website!
<yuriy> ryanakca: "download kubuntu and copy it to a blank CD" could that be changed to say something other than copy it to because it sounds like it tells you to copy the .iso file to the CD the wrong way
<JontheEchidna> Oh hey, nice website.
<yuriy> also alpha announcements probably shouldn't be so huge
<vorian> THAT IS AWESOME
<yuriy> actaully, I think this website has most of the same problems the old one did, it just looks a lot nicer :-\
<yuriy> oooh didn't know about discover.kde.org, looks sweet
<yuriy> why does package management link to MOTU?
<Jucato> yuriy: I think that space up there is actually for any current announcement/news. it just so happens that it's Alpha 1 this time :)
<JontheEchidna> http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_kubuntu_org_website_gets_a_makeover
<yuriy> Jucato: yeah that's what I figured, but it shouldn't be used for that
<yuriy> the only announcement that should be that big is a new stable release
<yuriy> also, d'oh I can't test my patch because I built the packages on i386 and my desktop is amd64
<yuriy> looking for testers for bug 243683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243683 in kdelibs "paste function inserts double text" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243683
<vorian> bug #246682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246682 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] digikam-kde4" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246682
<vorian> can has libsolidcontrol?
<papabean> Could someone point me in the right direction to figure out how to integrate something into system-settings?
<Jucato> papabean: the only thing I can find is an old KDE 3(?) one: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/other/kcm_howto.html
<Jucato> you might have better luck than me searching in techbase
<papabean> Thanks Jucato.  I'm looking at techbase right now.
<papabean> I like how the techbase documentation links back to kubuntu.org.   :)
<Jucato> O.o
<papabean> And much of that documentation is either a spec or discussion about the design.
 * papabean slaps his forehead in disgust.
<papabean> I'll get the source package for systemsettings-kde4 and see what I can glean from that.
<Jucato> papabean: you might want to look at the source for actually kcm's :)
<Jucato> er.. "for actual"*
<papabean> You're referring the .desktop files that kcmshell4 activates.  Correct?
<yuriy> your program needs to be a kcm, and you need a .desktop file
<papabean> Ahhh...ok.
<papabean> That gives me a good nudge to start looking for documentation.
<yuriy> look at the code for an existing kcm, and look at the kcm apidox
<papabean> If I performed an apt-get source and an apt-get build-dep for a package I have installed, theoretically, it should build without issue.  Is that correct?
<papabean> For a package that's either in one of the Ubuntu repo's or the ubuntu members kde4 ppa.
<mugginz> yuriy: Are you there?
<mugginz> Anyone able to help me with a question regarding sending in a patch for kdebase?
<Nightrose> mugginz: just ask :)
<Nightrose> it is weekend and people might not be around
<Nightrose> so wait a bit for an answer
<mugginz> Re: Bug number #241916 - I've been asked to post a debdiff but as the file I've updated is also patched by /kdebase-3.5.9/debian/patches/25_khelp_htdig.diff I asume I should build a new 25_khelp_htdig.diff and send the diff in with that?
<Nightrose> do those two patches do different things?
<Nightrose> if so you should probably keep them seperate so one can be removed if it is no longer needed
<Nightrose> which would be hard if you merge them
<mugginz> The patch I've made requires that the old patch be applied first.  So I dont know how to build a deb diff that takes this into acount
<Nightrose> ah ok - the patch system should take care of that
<mugginz> The file I'm patching is patched by 25_khelp_htdigg.diff
<Nightrose> no idea how that works though
<Nightrose> maybe someone else can help you
<mugginz> I dont think the patch system deals with this
<mugginz> The debdiff I built left 25_khelp_htdigg.diff as it was and then also specifies the changes I made to /kdebase-3.5.9/khelpcenter/khc_searchhandlers/khc_htdocbookdig.pl.in
<apachelogger> mugginz: does this package use quilt as patchsystem?
<apachelogger> because then it's no problem, even though patch dependencies aren't a nice thing in general :S
<mugginz> I'n not sure which patch system is used.  I was directed to use the info here -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-b1654e82d4e54cbb4e3807d7ac328cd744934403
<mugginz> I'm not sure if the 25_khelp_htdig.diff would get applied before my patch or not but I guess  can do some testing to see if this is the case.
<apachelogger> mugginz: please paste debin/rules
<mugginz> Its a faily big file.  Is it ok to spam this thread?
<apachelogger> mugginz: paste.ubuntu.com
<mugginz> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26863/
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> it's using simple-aptch
<apachelogger> mugginz: you could either try to migrate to quilt, or recreate 25 as kubuntu_25
 * apachelogger is lunching
<mugginz> Cool, will try to do that.  I'm gunna make tea and then give it a go.  Thanks for the info.
<Xand3r> hi ho
<Xand3r> vorian: why you got an ftbfs from my digikam package?
<gnomefreak> whats a cool kde app? i need to test instalation of a package
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: plasma :P
<gnomefreak> i have it i think doesnt it come with kubuntu-desktop in Intreepid
<gnomefreak> and its not a package
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package plasma
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: are you running intrepid or just a chroot?
<apachelogger> I am running intrepid and I am runng a (hardy) chroot
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: when you update or install a package do you hear login sound play?
<apachelogger> nope
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: im guessing kde and you dont have nvidia ?
<apachelogger> actually I have nvidia
<gnomefreak> what package?
<apachelogger> but how does the graphics relate to that?
<mugginz> apachelogger: found the solution - In the kdebase (4:3.5.9-0ubuntu2) update, the following was changed.  Update 25_khelp_htdig.diff with correct $kdekdehtmldir location
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx-xxx?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> <-- floss dude :P
<mugginz> from this I guess its legal for me to use the same tequnique
<gnomefreak> free 3d drivers?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> but who needs 3d?
<gnomefreak> ayh
<gnomefreak> i like to have it but you are right not really needed unless  you are using kde4 or compiz
<gnomefreak> im guessing kde4 effects need 3d
<gnomefreak> effects as it compiz type effects as i recall kde4 implemented its own
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> you don't necessarily need hardware acceleration for that
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> you do for compiz i just figured you did for kde4 effcts
<apachelogger> one can use that... eh xrandr thingy
<apachelogger> that is not as shiny as real 3d and stuff
<apachelogger> but if that is the price of freedom... ;-)
<gnomefreak> is xrandr the package name?
 * gnomefreak would like to see this maybe its less cpu/mem intesive than cmopiz
<gnomefreak> compiz*
<apachelogger> *shrug* it's some basic X11 feature actually
<apachelogger> oh, nice, kdebase-runtime finished
 * apachelogger continues with kdeadmin
<vorian> morning yo
<apachelogger> hey vorian
<vorian> heya apachelogger
<vorian> whoa!
<vorian> launchpad is all in one column!
<Tonio_> hi there
<apachelogger> bonjour Tonio_
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> I just finished my migration to intrepid....
<Tonio_> pretty much of a hard work
<Tonio_> but now I'm ready to package and test kde4 apps, which is a good thing
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: xrender?
<Tonio__> apachelogger: I have lots of apps with icons missing on kde4/intrepid....
<Tonio__> apachelogger: is that known issue ?
<Tonio__> for example, no icon or kmix in the systray
<Xand3r> how i can change kde3 settings while i am using kde4?
<apachelogger> Tonio__: with a clean profle?
<apachelogger> *profile
<apachelogger> Xand3r: open kcontrol
<Tonio__> apachelogger: with a new user, I can't even login
<Tonio__> seems to hang at ksplash
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> that should be fixed by now
<Tonio__> apachelogger: no problem with my standard user, but when I create a new user, I have the issue, no way to login
<Tonio__> apachelogger: I'll wait for the next update then
<apachelogger> well, that should be fixed since wednesday or something
<Tonio__> apachelogger: ah :/
<apachelogger> Tonio__: does it just hang or show such a stupid xmessage window?
<Tonio__> apachelogger: the login screen goes away and then nothing happens
<apachelogger> that does sound like work :S
 * apachelogger install kuser
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> now that is abug
<apachelogger> new user -> uid = 0
<apachelogger> hooray :S
<Tonio__> :/
<Tonio__> apachelogger: my testing user has uid 1001, but cannot connect
<Tonio__> and the profile is clean, since I never connected with this user at all
<Tonio__> apachelogger: also I saw a battery monitoring app that doesn't appear anymore (not the applet, it was in the tray)
<Tonio__> apachelogger: any idea of the binary app name ?
<Tonio__> apachelogger: it looked like a port of guidance-power-manager in fact
<apachelogger> so that is the name ;-)
<apachelogger> it is a port actually
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ok
<Tonio__> same binary ?
<apachelogger> that issue looks pretty bad
<Tonio__> I can't find it
<Tonio__> apachelogger: hum right, it was removed ;)
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guidance-power-manager
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> for some reason I had no wallpaper
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Tonio__: login works for me
<Tonio__> apachelogger: http://toniox.org/temp/capture88.png
<Tonio__> here is the problem with some icons
<apachelogger> so it should work at least after we published rc1
<Tonio__> hard to figure out what happens
<apachelogger> I think \sh had that issue as well, but for the complete menu
<apachelogger> and it should be fixed by now
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Tonio__: change your iconset
<Tonio__> apachelogger: done already ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> nuke your kdeglobals config
 * apachelogger thinks we should add a postinst to kdelibs ditching that file if previous version was KDE 3 
<Tonio__> apachelogger: that's what I'm affraid of, since I can't seem to login when no .kde :)
<apachelogger> well, not .kde
<apachelogger> .kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<Tonio__> yeah I know.... but I wonder if I'll be able to login after that ;)
<Tonio__> since I have that issue
<apachelogger> yes
<Tonio__> let's come back....
<apachelogger> wb Tonio_ ;-)
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: i found more depnds issue
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: if you want it let me know
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: just file bug reports and assign them to me
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: ok
<Tonio_> re.... still problems with madwifi.... I really consider going back to ndiswrapper....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: do the icons work now?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: they do, thanks :)
 * apachelogger is now quite sure that we should remove the kdeglobals file upon upgrades :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: pling
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think my padawan is broken :S
<Nightrose> :P did you break it?
<emma> hehe :)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think I need a new one
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> edu is building
<Nightrose> apachelogger: getting you new padawans all the time is getting hard for me ;-)
<apachelogger> games, pim, network still to go
<Nightrose> not like they grow on trees around the corner
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> they don't
<Nightrose> nope :(
<apachelogger> that seriously hurt my feeling :(
<Nightrose> :/
<apachelogger> I thought everyone wants to be a minion of allmighty me
<Nightrose> hihi
<gnomefreak> ok thats one i filedd
<apachelogger> but really, someone could do the l10n packages
<Arby> apachelogger: I might be able to do them, how much are we talking about here?
<apachelogger> all KDE languages :P
<gnomefreak> little over 30
<gnomefreak> lol
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> ~50
<Arby> OK so point out the list and lets see where we get to
<gnomefreak> if they are in .xpi its fairly simple just move them into folder and respin
<gnomefreak> atleast thats who we do it in mozilla
<Arby> with the caveat that I've never done them before
 * apachelogger wonders how to publish them
<gnomefreak> well out of 15 kde4 packages only 1 was not installable
<gnomefreak> not too bad
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: you have the new ones?
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: i would have figured to get them right from kde and replace old ones with new ones
<nixternal> ooh, well look who it is :P
<nixternal> ScottK: come on, lets corner him before he gets away!
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> nixternal: remove libflashsupport
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: uh?
<nixternal> it has been removed
 * apachelogger rsyncs
<nixternal> actually, I don't even think I had it installed to begin with
<Xand3r> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> sometimes I am surprised by my own magic
<apachelogger> Xand3r: wanna join the kde-l10n fun?
<Arby> apachelogger: so where do I start then?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: apachelogger what do you exactly mean?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: update the l10n packages for rc1
<Xand3r> apachelogger: all?
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> ah
<Xand3r> arent that many?
<gnomefreak> sorry nixternal i had phone call. When i said did you remove it i meant the .so from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<gnomefreak> its not likely removeing the package itself will remove the .so from the dir above. just like removing flashplugin-nonfree it doesnt remove that .so
<gnomefreak> i will be gone the rest of today doing the weekend thing but i should be back tomorrow and monday, if you need me thats when ill be back
<nixternal> gnomefreak: ya, it isn't there at all
<nixternal> have a good weekend!
<gnomefreak> nixternal: is it all flash sites or just one
<nixternal> a majority of the sites I use on a daily basis
<gnomefreak> nixternal: ok we can talk tomorrow or monday by than i should have some things you can try
<gnomefreak> have a good weekend
<vorian> nixternal: you chicago folks are gonna take over the world!
<nixternal> you know it :)
<jjesse_> morning all :)
<Arby> morning
<Artemis_Fowl> hey seele
<Artemis_Fowl> are you back from holidays?
<papabean> If I ran apt-get source <package> and apt-get build-dep <package>, theoretically, that package should build, correct?
<papabean> Or only if I build with .dsc?
<papabean> Am I not phrasing that question correctly?
<papabean> Or is it just slow in here on the weekends?  :)
 * JontheEchidna waves hi to everyone
<papabean> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> what question did you have, btw?
<papabean> If I ran apt-get source <package> and apt-get build-dep <package>, that package should, theoretically, build.  Correct?
<JontheEchidna> apt-get build-dep should grab the dependencies for the package
<JontheEchidna> debuild would build the package
<papabean> debuild.  Difference between that and say, a cmake?
<JontheEchidna> debuild builds an ubuntu package
<JontheEchidna> with debuild you'd get a nice .deb whereas cmake would make the binaries.
<papabean> Ok.  That should get me started.  Trying to build a debug version of an existing package.
<seele> ah, missed artemix
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wanna join the rc1 package fun?
<JontheEchidna> Sure
<Tonio_> apachelogger: one thing about kde4....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm trying to build some extragears components to test (konq-plugins)
<Tonio_> I have issue with cmake since there is no cmake folder and it fails finding functions...
<Tonio_> I don't know much about cmake yet and am a bit lost to be honnest
<ScottK> Tonio_: Are you familiar with Augeas?
<Tonio_> ScottK: not at all :)
<ScottK> I think it may be the answer to some of your complaints about configuration management for large scale deployments.
 * ScottK gets a reference.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I heard about it, know what it does but that's all :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: isn't that the read hat lib to deal with config files ?
<etoile> nixternal: ping
<Tonio_> a "standard" and unified way ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Yes.  We have it in Ubuntu now.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: install kdelibs5-dev
<Tonio_> ScottK: great :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> it includes the necessary cmake modules
<apachelogger> then create a build directory and run cmake
<apachelogger> e.g.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm not that stupid :)
<apachelogger> mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<ScottK> Tonio_: It is leading to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCentralizedServiceAdministrator
<ScottK> Is the idea anyway.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I know, I just like to write a lot ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: lemme show you the problem
<apachelogger> aye
<Tonio_> apachelogger: forget about it, I was just doing cmake in a subfolder..... stupid of me :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's in the archive, so now we need data for it: http://nvalcarcel.aureal.com.pe/?p=199
<ScottK> Thought you might be interested.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'd like to have the searchbar in konq
<Tonio_> apachelogger: in fact I'm stupid :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I am, but what's needed is coders writing frontend or backend that use it :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: nothing that I can do unfortunatelly :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_:  oh, righto, we should take of that before intrepid
<apachelogger> the searchbar not the stupidness :P
<ScottK> Tonio_: We'll get at least a basic front end with UCSA spec, so that'll be something.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the code is there, I'm trying to make it to work
<apachelogger> *thumbs up*
 * apachelogger watches kdepim compile
<Tonio_> ScottK: very interesting and promissing for the future I must say :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: nxvl is the guy pushing for it and he's looking for help if you think of something you might contribute ...
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'd like to but what for ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know that the server team is loking closelly to it
<Tonio_> I discussed with nick barcet (canonical) last week about that
<ScottK> The server team is thinking about centralized server administration.
<ScottK> That could also leverage into centralized desktop deployment administration.
<Tonio_> which would be nice :)
<ScottK> That's why I thought you'd be interested.
<ScottK> It's actually something we could be ahead of Ubuntu desktop on, because they aren't thinking in those terms.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: plugins do work :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I have to package it cleanly now
<Tonio_> apachelogger: would you revu that one ?
<apachelogger> sure
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also, there is no more kdeaddons tree now so how to deal with this ?
<Tonio_> I thought about a separate konq-plugins package
<Tonio_> but that means same binary with a new source package
<Tonio_> I suspect we'll have to write a MIR
<apachelogger> well, maybe Riddell can sneak it in ;-)
<apachelogger> and considering only the source package changed, I doub the MIR is going to be a problem
<Tonio_> yeah
<Tonio_> http://toniox.org/temp/konq-plugins.png
<Tonio_> there it is :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: or we can name the source package kdeaddons too.... I don't know
<Tonio_> the current tree i simply "extragears/base"
<Tonio_> I don't know what to think about that...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: one source konqueror-plugins
<apachelogger> kdeaddons is history, we should treat it like that ... forget about it as soon as possible ;-)
<Tonio_> so then konqueror-plugins
<Tonio_> with a metapackage konq-plugins that depends on konqueror-plugins
<Tonio_> is that right for you ?
<Tonio_> but then new mir :)
<apachelogger> I think the metapackage should be called konqueror-plugins as well
<apachelogger> more structured
<apachelogger> individual plugins are konqueror-plugin-foobar
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah but for transition it would be nice to eventually push a konq-plugins empty package
<Tonio_> that would depend on konqueror-plugins
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> sounds good to me
<Tonio_> okay let's go that way then and separate the plugins :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll ping you once the package is done
<apachelogger> k
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and this time I'm back :)
<apachelogger> hehe
<Tonio_> apachelogger: cause I didn't do much till now :)
 * apachelogger hands Tonio_ a cookie
 * Tonio_ hands apachelogger a beer
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> cheers :D
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it looks like debian already has something http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/konq-plugins/trunk/debian/changelog?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<Tonio_> apachelogger: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/konq-plugins
<Tonio_> there it is
<Tonio_> so no need to repackage everything I guess
<Tonio_> also I'd like to split up the package a bit
<apachelogger> hm, cool
<apachelogger> Tonio_: less work for you :)
<Tonio_> yup :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I should ask debian before splitting the package, since I don't want to fully maintain it in the future
<apachelogger> Tonio_: good point, give it a try
<apachelogger> kdepim officially hates me
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: In ~45 minutes or when it gets to your mirror you ought to be able to upgrade out of the flash backport disaster.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I didn't reallize there was that many plugins :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: splitting everything will end up a complicated package to maintain....
<apachelogger> hm
<Tonio_> apachelogger: btw I'm doing it, since some plugins should never be installed for the average user (dom inspector for example)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: maybe split those out which should come by default
<apachelogger> and leave all others in konqueror-plugins itself
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's a matter of personal choice, debian will not agree with us :)
<apachelogger> making it a wanna-be-metapackage ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: splitting everything has more chances to be accepted
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> doesn't make sense for me
<Tonio_> what doesn't make sense ?
<apachelogger> splitting everything at that amount of plugins
<apachelogger> we don't split kdebase-bin either
 * apachelogger needs to take a look at the plugins
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> autorefresh, crashes, dirfilter, domtree, fsview, microformat, minitools, rellinks, sidebar, smbmount, uachanger, vlaidators, webarchiver
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well splitting makes sense, really
<Tonio_> not all of them are built btw
<apachelogger> well, I am really not sure whether splitting all is worth the maintenance
<apachelogger> but, up to you, Tonio_ :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: bah....dh_install --list-missing is your friend :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I am working on kdepim for 5 hours now
<JontheEchidna> Is it not building?
<Tonio_> ouch.... kdepim is a complicated package, true that :)
<apachelogger> don't even think I reached the state where list-missing is possible :P
<JontheEchidna> ouch
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: s/not/totally slow
<JontheEchidna> aah
<JontheEchidna> It probably would take literally forever on my computer
 * apachelogger should have done kdebindings before pim
<apachelogger> I am used to the crap going on in bindings ;-)
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * apachelogger also fixed 300 lintian warnings about Tonio_'s broken email address :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: tonio@kubuntu ? ;)
<apachelogger> aye
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah, I usually use /etc/mailname for completion, and when I reinstalled my computer I completly forgot about that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and since I only use dch (aka I never open a changelog file) I never noticed :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: lots of packages have that issue :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sorry for this :)
<apachelogger> very true :D
 * apachelogger hopes that we can nuke these warnings until intrepid+4
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that also mean I tend not to use lintian, which is VERY bad ;)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> debuild is super sweet nowadays
<apachelogger> running lintian on the source and binaries
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> plasma starts again
 * apachelogger can finally do something short-term-todo-listed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: add "help with kde 4 rc1 packaging" or similar to your package activity list
<apachelogger> and why did apachelogger not revu plasma-wifi -.-
<JontheEchidna> oh man, forgot about plasmoid-am4rok...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<apachelogger> what naming scheme to use
<apachelogger> plasmoid-foobar
<apachelogger> or plasma-foobar
<JontheEchidna> I named those two plasma-foobar because that's what they were called at kde-look
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but how should we name it
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<apachelogger> upstreams always do what they want anyway :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> and that reminds me
<apachelogger> Tonio_: kdesudo-kde4 nees to be merged with kdesudo
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I know that :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: still have to write the code btw
<JontheEchidna> Once downloading new plasmoids via the Add Widget dialog becomes good enough I don't think that there needs to be as much as an emphasis on packaging plasmoids
<apachelogger> and that reminds me, that I should change kdebase to use sudo for that kdesu thingy
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is getting creative here
<Tonio_> apachelogger: once done it'll replace kdesudo and I'll had a dummy package for transition
<Tonio_> hopefully tomorrow
<apachelogger> hooray
<Tonio_> apachelogger: building kdesu with sudo support ?
<JontheEchidna> brb, need to reset router
<apachelogger> aye
<Tonio_> apachelogger: why for ? it doesn't work and we are diverting kdesu btw
<apachelogger> well, it works better than kdesu with su
<apachelogger> some mentioned that without kubuntu-desktop kdesudo doesn't get pulled in
<apachelogger> which means installing a clean kde on a server or ubuntu-desktop will come with broken kdesu
<apachelogger> and from my point of view - bad sudo support > no sudo support
<Tonio_> apachelogger: my package is technically done, all I have to do now is writting the packages description :)
<Tonio_> most boring thing ever ;)
 * jtechidna curses metrocast cablevision
<Tonio_> apachelogger: is there any package depending on kdesu ?
<Tonio_> I don't think so
<apachelogger> isn't kdesu itself part of kdebase?
<apachelogger> me@apoc:~/src/deb/kdepim/kdepim-4.0.98/debian/tmp/usr$ apt-cache search kdesu
<apachelogger> kdesudo-kde4 - sudo frontend for KDE4
<apachelogger> kdesudo - sudo frontend for KDE
<Tonio_> kdebase-runtime: /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu
<Tonio_> there it is
<apachelogger> so you can't get a KDE desktop without kdesu
<apachelogger> of course, instead of compiling kdesu with sudo support - we could as well add kdesudo as dependency for kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> that said, I am actually wondering why it isn't already
<Tonio_> apachelogger: cause that's something diverging from debian ? :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so something that will be forgotten some day durig a merge....
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> why does debian not use kdesudo?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-13
<Tonio_> apachelogger: they do but most debian people prefer not to install sudo in the first place
<Tonio_> they are used to su
<Tonio_> apachelogger: they have a kdesudo package, but not that well maintained
<Tonio_> apachelogger: other distros are sing it (gentoo, archlinux...)
<Tonio_> but not really debian
<Tonio_> apachelogger: although that's really stupid, sysadmins don't really use sudo in fact...
<Tonio_> I hate to write packages descriptions....
<Tonio_> especially when there is none written
 * apachelogger is pretty freaked because he almost had a car accident due to a deer Oo
<papabean> Does anyone have an example of a Python KCM?
<papabean> And if not, is there some other way I could be lending a helping hand to Kubuntu?
<toma> papabean: checkout the guidance kcms
<JontheEchidna> Have the guidance kcms been ported to KDE4 yet?
<toma> no idea
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> because that's about where I am with jockey
<JontheEchidna> otherwise kde4 integration is pretty tight
<toma> you lost me
<papabean> Language Selector seems ready to go...someone else should check that.
<papabean> except for turning it into a kcm.
<JontheEchidna> The KDE4 spec said that jockey-kde needed porting to pykde4, and also systemsettings integration if possible
<JontheEchidna> Jockey pretty much just needs review at this point + a kcm module
<papabean> JontheEchidna: Just read the spec.  Looks like there needs to be a wrapper to load python kcontrol modules.
<nixternal> oi oi who pingy pingy
 * apachelogger pokes nixternal with the broken kdepim
 * nixternal steps on kdepim
<nixternal> evolution ftw!
 * nixternal pukes then dies
<nixternal> apachelogger: what's wrong with kdepim?
<apachelogger> nixternal: everything possible is wrong
 * apachelogger finally managed to get it build in proper shape after 6 hours of work
<nixternal> kdepim4?
<apachelogger> nixternal: aye
<apachelogger> I am actually wondering if kdebindings can actually still be worse than that
<claydoh> will there be kde3 packages in intrepid, for 'compatibility'?
<claydoh> or for those still wanting that version?
<ScottK-laptop> claydoh: No.
<ScottK-laptop> Those wanting KDE3 should stick with Hardy.
<ScottK-laptop> There will be KDE3 bits where needed, but no more than needed for stuff that hasn't been ported yet.
<ScottK-laptop> No KDE3 desktop.
<claydoh> cool, answers a forum question thanks
<ScottK-laptop> claydoh: My Kubuntu Intrepid slogan is, "The Intrepid Ibex, adventuring through the jungles of KDE4.  In the jungle, some days you eat the tiger and some days the tiger eats you.  Which will it be?  Upgrade and find out."
<crimsun> heh.
<JontheEchidna> It should be pretty exciting either way.
<ScottK-laptop> Heya crimsun.
<crimsun> 'lo ScottK-
<ScottK-laptop> So, we had some fun this weekend with our Flash 10 backport attempt.
<claydoh> ya,
<ScottK-laptop> Should be all back like it was now though.
<claydoh> I just rebuilt my dead system and installed 8.04.1 and just got bit by that
<claydoh> a week with a 233 mmx thinpad is no fun for some things :(
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<claydoh> but puppy linux is now my 2nd fave OS  now :)
<ScottK-laptop> One is about all I can handle.
<claydoh> I only have 2 now
<ScottK-laptop> It's getting so I have trouble helping people with Windows now because it's been so long since I've used it.
<crimsun> ScottK-laptop: eh?  what broke?
<ScottK-laptop> crimsun: For 64 bit, non-PA systems, very bad.
<ScottK-laptop> Not sure which of those factors was more important.
<claydoh> I stopped helping w/windows problems for the same reason
<crimsun> ScottK-laptop: huh.  I just walked someone through it yesterday.
<ScottK-laptop> crimsun: As much as I know about it is in Bug 235125 - It was enough trouble I reverted it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235125 in perlpanel "Please merge perlpanel 1:0.9.1+cvs20051225-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235125
<ScottK-laptop> Bah.
<ScottK-laptop> Not that one
<ScottK-laptop> Bug 235135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<ScottK-laptop> That one.
<crimsun> (looking)
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal probably has some choice words on the subject too.
<crimsun> what does libflashsupport have to do with 525 (intrepid's latest flashplugin-nonfree)?
<crimsun> it's not even a recommends anymore
<crimsun> people don't get libflashsupport installed unless they explicitly did so by hand
<crimsun> part of the problem here is that different reporters experience conflicting symptoms
<crimsun> some people don't get sigsegvs with libflashsupport installed on 32-bit or 64-bit, some do
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.  I decided it'd be better to troubleshoot without breaking some fraction of the installed base.
<crimsun> they shouldn't even have that lib installed, so we could forcibly Conflicts with that in flashplugin-nonfree
<ScottK-laptop> I don't pretend to understand at this point what went wrong, just that it wasn't good.
<mits> hi... was there some change that had something to do with font sizes in intrepid?
<ScottK-laptop> I couldn't make it sigsev on my Kubuntu i386.
<crimsun> Flash requires a crapload to be backported.  I tried to make that clear.  You'd have to backport alsa-lib and alsa-plugins, too
 * ScottK-laptop should have waited and asked you.
 * ScottK-laptop should have seen that gnomefreak didn't have a solid handle on the requirements.
<crimsun> well, to be fair, it's also because no one else seems to have a solid grasp of how deep the issue is
<crimsun> I'm trying to bring a couple other people up to speed so that stuff doesn't fall apart
<ScottK-laptop> Yes, please do.
<ScottK-laptop> Please let me NOT be one of the ones you bring up to speed.
<crimsun> nixternal: aw come on, it's an Adobe beta.  I know the known issues portion of the release notes is lacking (http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes.html#known), but still - it's beta.  It's going to blow more than usual.
<crimsun> now the interesting bit is figuring out how these folks got libflashsupport installed...
<ScottK-laptop> Although removing that didn't help nixternal any.
<ScottK-laptop> It was my impression that those of us on Kubuntu and not using PA by default still wanted it?
<ScottK-laptop> Although the impression was very vague.  My laptop was Flash free until I had to test upgrading out of the problematic packages today.
<crimsun> it'd be more worthwhile to backport swfdec0.6.
<crimsun> no, definitely don't want libflashsupport
<ScottK-laptop> I don't think anyone has asked for that.
<yuriy> mugginz__: did you get it figured out?
<mugginz__> yuriy: Yep
<mugginz__> I've uploaded the debdiff
<vorian> what bug?
 * vorian is awake atm
 * yuriy isn't, is exhausted
<vorian> hehe
<mugginz> so many bugs, so little time
<yuriy> mugginz: thanks for working on this
<mugginz> no wories, now I'm onto a kmix/kmilo bug
<yuriy> vorian: bug 241916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241916 in kdebase "Kde help index creation fails due to dash incompatability" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241916
<vorian> :o
<mugginz> kmilo only works with Mixer0, so if ya have multiple sound cards it only will control the first one.
<yuriy> vorian: I'm also still looking for someone to test the patch in bug 243683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243683 in kdelibs "paste function inserts double text" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243683
 * yuriy passes out
<vorian> oh no!
<vorian> hail
<mugginz> It doesn't seem to double paste for me
<yuriy> hmm not doing it right now either o_O. but just to make sure, KDE 4.0.5, and only in ktextedits (such as when editing the wiki)
<yuriy> oh woops that was firefox. umm yeah I should be sleeping
<mugginz> what time is it ova your neck of the woods?
<yuriy> 1am, but I was hiking today and have been up since 4:30am
<mugginz> My god.  Your keen!
<flaccid> in the KubuntuIntrepidDefaults it has "In System Settings, move the Advanced items to the bottom of the main page, and remove the tabs. Use smaller text and enable word wrap. " <-- what is the benefit/point of this?
<andrew_sayers> Could someone try disabling the "allow uninvited connections to control the desktop" setting in krfb, and see whether it actually does anything?  It doesn't work for me, but I'm running it from a script rather than kinetd.
<|gunni|> Does somebody know howto enable the filter box in konqueror KDE4? I miss this feature a lot.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: halp! http://paste.ubuntu.com/27078/ can't build it in pbuilder :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: remove the configure from config.status
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> thankfully I don't have to download 50 MB of oxygen icons again >.>
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27079/
<apachelogger> uah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your tree isn't clean
<apachelogger> there is cmakecache present from the non-pbuild environment
<JontheEchidna> oh hey, there is...
<JontheEchidna> That appears to be the only non-cleanness
<nixternal> ScottK2: the new updated flash in backports fixes every issue that I saw...thanks!
<ScottK2> nixternal: Great.  That just gets us back to square one, but progress.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: CMake Error: The source directory "/tmp/buildd" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<JontheEchidna> Why is it looking for CMakeLists.txt there?
<apachelogger> probably some fallback feature
<apachelogger> like from cmake's pov you are currentl in a subdirectory of the build directory
<apachelogger> as the direcory above contains the cache
<apachelogger> assuming the build directory is a sub directory of the source directory that would be another level above
<apachelogger> that's just a guess though ;-)
 * apachelogger writes a script to update the l10n packages
<JontheEchidna> Maybe I should just use cbds...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: won't help since your source tree still is poluted with cmakecache files :P
<JontheEchidna> no it isn't
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27082/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: check the tarball
<apachelogger> CMake Error: The current CMakeCache.txt directory /tmp/buildd/plasmoid-am4rok-0.5/CMakeCache.txt is different than the directory /home/jonathan/Documents/sauce/plasma-am4rok/plasmoid-am4rok-0.5 where CMackeCache.txt was created. This may result in binaries being created in the wrong place. If you are not sure, reedit the CMakeCache.txt
<apachelogger> cmake usually ain't lying ;-)
<JontheEchidna> maybe I forgot to rebuild the source package...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27084/
<apachelogger> some debhelper is missing
<apachelogger> or maybe the semicolon at the line ends scrus something up
 * apachelogger doesn't see anything else that could cause these troubles
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: remove 'em and try again
<JontheEchidna> building now
<JontheEchidna> er, well, pbuilder is doing it's stuff
<JontheEchidna> don't know if it'll actually build now
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> ./testimonial.rb:75:in `exe': undefined method `origFile' for #<Object:0xb7c29950 @upDir="/home/me/src/deb/l10nuploads"> (NoMethodError)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: lack of semicolons doesn't help :(
<apachelogger> I can't say why
 * JontheEchidna tries cbds
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: merge the cd and the cmake lines
<apachelogger> I think the path restored for every line
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
 * JontheEchidna pbuilds again
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: We got farther! http://paste.ubuntu.com/27087/
<JontheEchidna> oops, forgot to merge the cd and make on the build target
<ryanakca> Hmmm... Riddell on holidays?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: The binary builds now, but it does some funky crap afterwards: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27089/
<JontheEchidna> is build.stamp supposed to try to build it again?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: adding touch config.status to the end of the config.status target should prevent this
<apachelogger> then again
<apachelogger> I forgot all of that magic from all the cdbs stuff :P
<apachelogger> cdbs is evil
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that fixes that problem
<JontheEchidna> forgot to merge the cd and make install lines though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: It builds!
<apachelogger> hooray
<JontheEchidna> uploading to revu
<JontheEchidna> I'll make the same changes to plasmoid-wifi and re-up it too.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, but since the package name changed I guess they'll both show up as different packages
<JontheEchidna> Guess the old ones should be archived?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: archived
<JontheEchidna> I'll run plasmoid-wifi through pbuilder and then upload it
<hunger> Anything I need to watch out for when upgrading to intrepid at this time? Besides the normal "may break your system" stuff that is...
<JontheEchidna> you may have problems getting a usable X environment with proprietary nvidia drivers
<hunger> JontheEchidna: Thanks. I am using free ati drivers, so I should be save there.
<hunger> Great. Aptitude wants to deinstall kubuntu-desktop:-(
<hunger> Hmmm... looks like a upgrade from hardy to intrepid is not really straight forward at this time:-|
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: uploaded plasmoid-wifi, please archive plasma-wifi
<vorian> afternoon
<JontheEchidna> I think the lack of tabs in nautilus has fried the gnomies' brains.
<JontheEchidna> Now they're adding tabs everywhere
 * JontheEchidna will be afk for 15 mins
 * hunger grumbles that updating anything x-related with aptitude will result in kubuntu-desktop getting deinstalled:-(
<jpds> afternoond vorian
<vorian> afternoond to you too jpds :)
<vorian> i think ktorrent-kde4 needs an sru
<ScottK-laptop> Torrent stuff always seems to need an SRU.
<vorian> :)
<yuriy> morning
<ScottK2> Good afternoon.
<ScottK2> Isn't it afternoon for you too yuriy?
<ScottK2> yuriy: Did you like my mail on Guidance triage?
<yuriy> ScottK2: it is afternoon, but I had a long day yesterday
<ScottK2> Fair enough.
<yuriy> ScottK2: yeah, that sounds good
<ScottK2> Anyone here have a moment to help with with a simple (for someone who knows kde/qt) patch?
<ScottK2> mhb did it for me a Prague, but then didn't send me the patch and I've given up.
<yuriy> I could give it a try
<ScottK2> Great.
<ScottK2> The package is klamav.
<ScottK2> If you install it/run it, I'll show you what needs changed.
<yuriy> ok running it, there's a wizard
<ScottK2> Just take the defaults on that.
<ScottK2> On the right, near the top, you'll see a box for 'options'.
<ScottK2> Click on that.
<yuriy> k
<ScottK2> There is a section called auto scan.
<ScottK2> It needs to go away as upstream removed the auto scan functionality without removing the U/I for it.
<yuriy> ah, OK
<ScottK2> It doesn't hurt if it's still there invisible, just needs to not appear in that list to click on.
<ScottK2> I managed to get rid of the rest of the auto scan u/i, but got stuck on that.
<yuriy> ScottK2: I think you just need to comment out the addPage line
<yuriy> line 64 in configdialog.cpp
<ScottK2> yuriy: Thanks.  I'll have a look.
<ScottK-laptop> yuriy: Building now.  If it works, how do you want to be credited in debian/changelog?
<yuriy> don't terribly care, it's one '#' :P
<yuriy> err '//'
<yuriy> too much python
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * JontheEchidna packages more plasmoids
<JontheEchidna> 3rd party plasmoids are getting more common now
<ScottK-laptop> yuriy: Looks like that did it.  Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno why I didn't find that before.
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: What do you think about Bug #239451?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239451 in cmake "ccmake missing?" [Unknown,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239451
<JontheEchidna> If anyone's available, revus please: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=plasmoid-previewer
<JontheEchidna>  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=plasmoid-weather
<ScottK-laptop> yuriy: Uploaded to Debian.  Thanks again.
 * vorian takes a peek at plasmoid-previewer
<JontheEchidna> They're both nice plasmoids
<vorian> JontheEchidna: in copyright
<vorian> /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
<JontheEchidna> rather than /usr/share/common-lecenses/GPL ?
<vorian> it's gpl 2, and it's missing the full text of the copyright :(
<vorian> (in the source package)
<JontheEchidna> Ah, right.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I forgot the author email, didn't I?
<vorian> I don't know :P
<ScottK-laptop> You must have a full copy of $LICENSE in the source package or you'll get rejected by the archive admins.
<vorian> yes, please email upstream
<JontheEchidna> Oh, it needs a copy of GPL itself.
<vorian> I usually attatch the correct COPYING file
<JontheEchidna> gotcha
<vorian> copy of GPL-2, actually
<ScottK-laptop> Is KDE4 GPL v3 or GPL V2 and later?
<vorian> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/COPYING?revision=760422&view=markup
<apachelogger> ScottK: KDE 4 is going to evolve to 'GPL 2 + 3 or any later approved by the e.V.'
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  As long as it's 2+, then it's OK, but if it goes to just 3, then I expect GPK v2 plasmoids will be problematic
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, it really depends on parts anyway
<apachelogger> like all of kdelibs is LGPL IIRC
<ScottK-laptop> yuriy: I gave you credit anyway: http://incoming.debian.org/klamav_0.44-1_i386.changes
<ScottK-laptop> If it's LGPL, then it should be fine.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> gnome3
<apachelogger> lovely
<ScottK-laptop> It's just a young project trying to play version number catch up.
<JontheEchidna> [12:31:28] <JontheEchidna> I think the lack of tabs in nautilus has fried the gnomies' brains.
<JontheEchidna> [12:31:37] <JontheEchidna> Now they're adding tabs everywhere
 * vorian tabs JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> D:
 * apachelogger doesn't like tabs for most usecases
<JontheEchidna> Well that's what Gnome3 is
<JontheEchidna> according to planet.gnome.org
<yuriy> I think it's mostly a joke
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, if you push out super annoying promotion for amarok 2.0.0 and deliver windows and mac binaries you can take down the internet
<vorian> i want composite back please
<yuriy> "KDE has clocks, Gnome 3 has tabs"
 * apachelogger just made himself some new composite
<apachelogger> intel++
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ;-)
<vorian> which card?
<apachelogger> yuriy: at least clocks are useful :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: btw are you going to blog about kubuntu packages for amarok?
<apachelogger> vorian: none at all, that is the point of intel ;-)
<apachelogger> 965 or something
<vorian> erm
<vorian> that's mine too
<apachelogger> haha
 * apachelogger starts dancing to his vis in amarok
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> there is no :P
 * apachelogger pokes NickNak
<JontheEchidna> By the way, has any considering been done for default plasmoids in Intrepid?
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose and well and goes over to kill some quassel devs
<apachelogger> that autocompletion is ripping my mind out
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * JontheEchidna cowers behind Konversation/KDE3
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I honestly don't want to touch plasma-appletsrc anymore
<apachelogger> the kioskibility of plasma
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> is
<apachelogger> not existing
<apachelogger> oh
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: why not set it on the agenda for the next meeting?
<apachelogger> actually kiosk + plasma is worse then kdepim packaging
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: Where do I do that?
<apachelogger> in the wiki
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you kubuntu member yet?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: sec
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Nope
<apachelogger> apply for that as well then
<JontheEchidna> Ok!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and get vorian to review the plasmoids
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: thx
<Nightrose> yw
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, doesn't seem updated since the last meeting, \o/
<apachelogger> go ahead then
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I wanted to request a meeting for something anyway
<apachelogger> but since I forgot about it...
<apachelogger> checkout my latest invention: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/testimonial.rb
<JontheEchidna> ooh, what's it do?
<apachelogger> updating l10n packages
<JontheEchidna> nice
<vorian> JontheEchidna: plasmoid-weather is GPL v3
<apachelogger> Nightrose: amarok is b0rked
<Nightrose> how?
<apachelogger> doesn't start
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> svn?
<Nightrose> neon?
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: When's the next meeting going to be?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> now it does
<apachelogger> Nightrose: apparently my sycoca was just too old
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: whenever the Riddell comes back ... usually they happen on wed or sat
<JontheEchidna> k
<apachelogger> Nightrose: nice current track thingy
<apachelogger> reminds me on something
<Nightrose> :)
<apachelogger> looks like my taskbar
<apachelogger> ahhh
<Nightrose> done by a friend of Liw
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> amarok stole my taskbar :P
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that thingy should adapt to the color scheme really
<Nightrose> jep jep - nhn has got it on his todo according to his last blog entry
<Nightrose> sebr also did another applet
<JontheEchidna> vorian: reuploading
<Nightrose> showing albums by the current artist
<apachelogger> well
<vorian> roger
<apachelogger> does not
<JontheEchidna> man, that svg is huge
<apachelogger> Nightrose: and they don't scale enough
<Nightrose> ?
<Nightrose> when you make the cv bigger?
<Nightrose> that is on purpose
<Nightrose> Liw is working on colums
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot048.png
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yes, but not at this size
<apachelogger> that is almost 1:1:1
<vorian> JontheEchidna: these plasmoids are not werking :/
<JontheEchidna> vorian: did you run kbuildsycoca4 after install?
<JontheEchidna> Currently you have to do that or log out/back in
 * JontheEchidna is assuming that the plasmoids aren't showing up in the add widgets thingy
<JontheEchidna> or did it switch back to kbuildsycoca in Intrepid?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: nada
<JontheEchidna> :/
<JontheEchidna> Wonder what's wrong...
<vorian> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kde renamed it to kdebuildsycoca, so there ain't any switching back
<apachelogger> *kbuildsycoca4
<JontheEchidna> Oh. I had it set to /usr
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it is /usr in intrepid?!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I guess?
<apachelogger> so what is the "Oh" about? :P
<JontheEchidna> vorain said it was cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<apachelogger> well that is going to end up in /usr as well
<vorian> :o
<JontheEchidna> Then I wonder what's wrong...
 * apachelogger hates bash quite the much
 * JontheEchidna reuploaded with the kde4-config bit
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did markey already suggest to exchange bash with irb? ... if not you might suggest him to suggest it to someone
<JontheEchidna> should be available in a bit I guess
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I have an awesome idea
<apachelogger> I guess
<Nightrose> don't you always ;-)
<Nightrose> ?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> true
 * apachelogger hands Nightrose a cookie
 * Nightrose munches the cookie
<JontheEchidna> vorian: Ok, latest try should be available now
<vorian> oi oi oi
<JontheEchidna> Is oi oi oi good or bad? :P
<vorian> just trying a few things here
<papabean> Is there no #kubuntu+1?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: Could you check to see if plasma_applet_weather.so is in /usr/lib/kde4/?
<vorian> it's not
<vorian> the .desktop is not in usr/share/kde4/services/ either
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> The package built ok in pbuilder, so I don't know what's wrong
<vorian> did it install fine?
<JontheEchidna> lemme paste the pbuilder build log in pastebin quickly
<vorian> i got it to build fine as well
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27120/
<vorian> sometimes those blasted packages dont' .install like you want them to
<JontheEchidna> I know this did work in Hardy with a slightly different rules file
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27122/ <- old one
<JontheEchidna> !!!
<JontheEchidna> I forgot to change the DESTDIR to the new package name...
 * JontheEchidna facepalms
<JontheEchidna> vorian: ^
<vorian> :)
<vorian> i was going to wait another few minutes to show you http://paste.ubuntu.com/27126/
<vorian> JontheEchidna: let me know when it's on revu
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> vorian: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2830
<JontheEchidna> huh, the debdiff is blank
<JontheEchidna> oops, was in the wrong directory when I built the package
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<vorian> alrighty
<JontheEchidna> plasmoid-wifi and plasmoid-weather look the same :(
<vorian> if you fix one, you fix them all
<JontheEchidna> wtf: http://revu.tauware.de/diff.py?upid1=2833&upid2=2830
<JontheEchidna> I deliberately did the oposite of what this debdiff says
<vorian> hmmm
<vorian> it's still not shipping with /usr/lib/kde4
<JontheEchidna> does the latest upload have plasmoid-weather as the destdir?
<vorian> no
<JontheEchidna> wtf
<JontheEchidna> why isn't it...
<vorian> plasmoid-weather /usr/lib/kde4
<JontheEchidna> Line 30 of rules should read 	cd $(BUILDDIR) $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/plasmoid-weather
<JontheEchidna> but according to the debdiff it isn't
<vorian> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/plasmoid-weather-0807132300/plasmoid-weather-0.4/debian/rules
<JontheEchidna> ok, so it's still not installing?
 * JontheEchidna is confusing self
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so with the latest upload it's not installing correctly?
<vorian> sorry
<vorian> lemme see
<vorian> nope
<JontheEchidna> so that wasn't the problem then...
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> Would everything work if I used cbds?
<ScottK> With CDBS it'll either just work or you end up reading the CDBS source to understand why.  No telling which in advance.
<JontheEchidna> Any magic encantations I need to utter?
<vorian> abra-kadabra
<JontheEchidna> Do I have to have a certain version of cbds as a build-dep?
<jussi01> ScottK: cdbs is black magic... if it doesnt work, leave it alone!
<jussi01> :P
<vorian> woo hoo
<vorian> man that was a bee-otch
<JontheEchidna> you fixed it?
<vorian> yeah
<JontheEchidna> What was wrong?
<vorian> hold on a min
<JontheEchidna> k
<vorian> i'm playig with the widget
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> nifty isn't it?
<vorian> yeah :)
<JontheEchidna> Partly cloudy here
<vorian> they really are changing things up on lp
<vorian> something is changing every time i look there
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> yeah, they did change some stuff around recently
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<vorian> JontheEchidna: ping me when you've updated the plasmoids
 * JontheEchidna is back for a bit
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-06
<maco> guys, i'm trying to debug a crash...and well, now i cant get it to crash properly.  it just whines that drkonqi can't be found then hangs instead of spitting out a core dump (and yes, I did run ulimit -c 0 already)
<ryanakca> maco: Can you use gdb to get the backtrace? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Backtrace iirc.
<maco> ryanakca, i'm trying to run "gdb krecipes" and then type "run" and it just gives me the same Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.
<maco> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<ryanakca> maco: ah, jaunty or karmic?
<maco> ryanakca, i'm on karmic, but this app crashes on execute in intrepid & jaunty as well
<ryanakca> maco: do you have kdebase-runtime and kdebase-runtime-dbg installed?
<maco> ryanakca, aye
<ryanakca> maco: Hmm... dunno. can which find it?
<maco> ryanakca, no
<maco> drkonqi you mean, right?
<ryanakca> yes
<maco> yeah, which doesnt find it
<ryanakca> maybe: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi /usr/bin/
<ryanakca> then try again
<maco> yay drkonqi works again
<ryanakca> maco: Can you get a backtrace now?
<maco> ryanakca, yep, drkonqi's showing it. thanks
<ryanakca> Enjoy :)
<maco> ryanakca, how does one become a ~kubuntu-member?
<ryanakca> maco: Make a "significant" contribution (really, just help out with Kubuntu stuff for a few months), then apply, get asked a few questions at a meeting, and then hopefully you get voted in. It's all up on the wiki somewheres, just a sec
<ryanakca> maco: https://wiki.kubuntu.org
<maco> ok
<ryanakca> oops, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Membership
<maco> that makes more sense ;)
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: [offtopic] What do you think of http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/advance ?
<maco> ryanakca, thats the ~ubuntu-member page...
<maco> and i had no idea about that SixXS thing
<nhandler> maco: For Kubuntu Membership, take a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<ryanakca> maco: On the page it says that the Kubuntu Council takes care of our membership
<nhandler> That is correct. However, elections are currently going on for the Kubuntu Council. We also don't have a data for the next meeting, so it might be a while before your request gets processed
<maco> it also says the MOTU Council can do it
<nhandler> maco: Where does it say the MC grants Kubuntu membershpi?
<nhandler> * membership
<maco> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<maco> The regular way to apply for membership is to provide your information on the Kubuntu Meetings page. Alternatively some Ubuntu teams can grant membership directly through their governance council. Examples are the Regional Boards, the Edubuntu Council, and the MOTU Council.
<ryanakca> maco: Probably poorly formulated to mean that the MOTU Council can grant membership to MOTU
<maco> i thought MOTU automatically became Ubuntu Members?
<nhandler> That is correct
<ryanakca> Ah
<nhandler> But the MC can make people Ubuntu Contributing Developers as well
<nhandler> Those are pretty much the same as normal ubuntumembers
<nhandler> However, the MC can't make someone a Kubuntu Member
<maco> well then that page is rather misleading
<nhandler> maco: Not really, because that quote is really on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Membership
<maco> right....copy pasta that wasn't fully editted?
<nhandler> Wait, nm
<nhandler> That Kubuntu Membership page probably shouldn't exist at all
<maco> but there is a separate ~kubuntu-members group from ~ubuntu-members
<nhandler> Correct maco
<maco> so that means you have to apply to them individually, doesnt it?
<maco> wiki.kubuntu.org and wiki.ubuntu.com are the same content with a different theme...thats why i was looking at Kubuntu/Membership
<nhandler> Kubuntu/Membership should probably redirect to the Ubuntu membership wiki
<nhandler> And ~kubuntu-members is part of ~ubuntumembers
<maco> ah
<ryanakca> maco: imho, Kubuntu members is to make the Kubuntu people feel special. It also help for those who stick exclusively to KDE stuff... if they went to apply on the Ubuntu side, they might not get recognized...
<nhandler> Riddell: Do you should it would make sense to have https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Membership redirect to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Membership, and then update the second page to mention how to gain Kubuntu Membership?
<nhandler> ryanakca: Kubuntu Membership also grants certain additional benefits
<ryanakca> nhandler: iirc, he's on vacation for a week and a bit, might as well
<maco> i thought that was jon
<ryanakca> nhandler: such as pretty kubuntu.org aliases instead of icky ubuntu.com ones :)
<nhandler> ryanakca: You also get access to the Kubuntu bzr branches and PPAs
<nhandler> (or at least some of them)
<ryanakca> maco: Ah, I just saw that a jon was away earlier... Jonathan, Johnathan, I get confused :)
<ryanakca> or no, both are Jonathan. *sigh*
<maco> oh! haha jontheechidna
<maco> i forgot riddell's first name :P
<nhandler> Any more questions about Kubuntu Membership?
<vorian> don't forget jjesse too
<vorian> 3 jon's
 * maco resists urge to whip out Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets at the mention of Riddell
 * ryanakca wonders why the Debian Python Apps people can have packaging in their SVN more recent than what upstream has on their site... makes it difficult for others to update that package.
<maco> vorian, oh dear
<ryanakca> Heh :)
<maco> ok my dis-knowledge of C++ is shooting me in the foot
<vorian> dis-knowledge;
<maco> is "result = db->executeQuery( query );" like "result = db.executeQuery(query)" in Java?
<maco> (in other news, i would really really really like to know how upstream released a version that *doesn't launch*)
<nhandler> vorian: Do you think that wiki redirect would be fine?
<vorian> which one?
<ryanakca> maco: Try downloading upstream's tarball, compiling yourself and seeing if it'll launch, probably a packaging bug
<nhandler> vorian: Scroll up a little
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> i think it's fine
<vorian> what app is bugging?
<nhandler> I'll talk to Riddell, and if he ACK's it, I will go ahead and make the change
<ryanakca> vorian: krecipes I think...
<vorian> there is a new upstream release
<vorian> and the package needs a watch file
<vorian> maco: ^
<maco> oh, lemme look
<vorian> http://krecipes.sourceforge.net/?p=down
<ryanakca> vorian: It needs a merge/sync from Debian
<vorian> ah, indeed
<vorian> although we should see about porting it or getting rid of it
<nixternal> ryanakca: Gary Fisher is da Man! They are made by Trek now, so you are getting a really good bike. I wouldn't mind a Gary Fisher 29er MTB, single speed, with disc brakes
<txwikinger> Do we have Qt 4.5.2 for jaunty?
<maco> vorian, updating it doesnt help the fact that it doesnt work at all on jaunty...
<maco> i wonder if it works in hardy
<vorian> it should, seeing as it has mucho 3.5 libs and stuff
<vorian> it prolly just needs to be removed from the archives
<e-jat> bug 394975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394975 in kopete-facebook "signal: Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394975
<e-jat> anyone looking into it ?
<smarter> yay, no more exams :)
 * smarter might be able to finally do some Kubuntu stuff
<jussi01> smarter: ooh, that must feel good
<smarter> yay
<smarter> now, how am I going to do KDE integration for Arora using qmake? :p
<Riddell> ~twitter update running between three rooms controlling three videos. GNOMEs need to volunteer if they don't want badly cut videos
<kubotu> status updated
<maco> i figured out why i thought knotify was broken.  all notifications show up *only* on workspace 9
<DaskreeCH> 9?
<maco> DaskreeCH, yes
<maco> i have 9 workspaces, and knotify popups only show on #9
<DaskreeCH> how do you switch through them?
<maco> hold down super and press 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8, or 9
<maco> or click on them on the panel's workspace switcher
<rgreening> ryanakca: want to test and package this? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Facebook?content=106752
<rgreening> Riddell: this may be good for social networking for Karmic... ^
<ryanakca> rgreening: I'm currently at work, send me an email and I'll take a look at it when I get back :)
<Riddell> rgreening: nice, packages please :)
<rgreening> Riddell: I asked ryanakca to package, and I'll review it
<Riddell> groovy
<kubu> HI, pals. I came to read a post about kubuntu tutorials. I wonder if some one could tell me how is the process done and when will be the next schedule. Thakyou for all.
<Riddell> kubu: we do a tutorials day every 6 months or year, last one was last week logs are here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<hsitter> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi hsitter
<hsitter> hola!
<hsitter> Riddell: can you please introduce rickspencer3 to kevin krammer?
<hsitter> or vice versa, doesn't really matter ;)
<Riddell> oh that's who it is
<Riddell> sure
<hsitter> Riddell: thanks a lot :)
<kubu> thakyou Riddell, i think i am not lucky to participate the passed tutorial. Hope will join you around December or so. Thakyou again.
<rickspencer3> hi hsitter
<rickspencer3> I thought you were "apachelogger"
<hsitter> rickspencer3: hola!
 * hsitter did a nick change :D
<e-jat> did someone know how to disable facebook plugin in kopete? since this bug 394975 hasnt fix yet :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394975 in kopete-facebook "signal: Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394975
<e-jat> or just remove the kopete profile?
 * hsitter needs to flash his magic with hero
<nixternal> raphink: you planning on watching any of the tour in person?
 * rickspencer3 sends hsitter a stack of 'change of address' cards
<hsitter> Sput: quassel should allow me to be online with different nicks in exactly the same channels ;-)
<neversfelde> hsitter: this is the download url for bilbo http://mirror.umoss.org/download.ospdev.net/bilbo/bilbo/0.9.951.0Beta1/bilbo-0.9.95.tar.gz
<neversfelde> I really do not know how to make it watchable
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> neversfelde: if you flash my magic, then I will make that url watchable
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> cookies must be enough
<hsitter> no go
<hsitter> I want a fancier interface than plain android
<neversfelde> Ene mene miste, es rappelt in der Kiste…
<nixternal> NINJAS!
<hsitter> where?
<nixternal> in your pocket
<nixternal> see, you didn't even know they were there
<nixternal> I am in love with Kubuntu on the mini 10v
<nixternal> my big ol' mits aren't having any problems on the keyboard either, but that damn touchpad can get in the way
<hsitter> so I suppose we need touchfreeze for netbooks?
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Maybe as an option?
<nixternal> most definitely
<nixternal> hsitter: you work with marco martin at all? seems he may be the one leading the plasma-mid dev stuff
<hsitter> nixternal: not yet
<nixternal> maybe we should work a bit upstream and see what we can get going
<hsitter> nixternal: that was my plan
<nixternal> though it seems dev on it is a bit slow, but i have to remember that gcds is going on right now
<nixternal> hsitter: groovy
<nixternal> hsitter: #kubuntu-netbook silly
<nixternal> rickspencer3: if you are following/interested in kubuntu netbook edition dev stuff, #kubuntu-netbook :)
<nixternal> ok, gonna chill and have some lunch and let this little bugger charge back up...bbiab
<hsitter> nixternal: yet another channel :P
<rickspencer3> cool
<hsitter> oh dear
<hsitter> the hero rom is 85 MiB in size :S
<dpm> hsitter: thanks (yet again) for the introductory e-mail to kde-i18n-doc
<dpm> and sorry that you've had to take the first flames already
<dpm> I definitely owe you a beer
<dpm> or two :-)
<dpm> the important thing is that Kubuntu translations are going to rock in Karmic
<ScottK> dpm: That is.  It will be a very welcome change.  No one has ever asked what they could do to help before (that I recall).
<dpm> ScottK: yes, I'm very excited about the outcome.
<ScottK> dpm: I think if we can execute well in Karmic, the chances are good we can convince people to come back to translating Kubuntu for Karmic +1.
<dpm> ScottK: yes, that's a good point, if we do that well, this will only be the start
<dpm> and a good aim as well
<ScottK> dpm: Agreed, but we need to show some actual improvments in a release before people will be open to giving it another try.  I think it's also important not to push people to come back before it's a credible suggestion.
<dpm> Yes of course, I do keep that in mind, and I do think that's an important point you already made on our UDS session
<ScottK> OK.  I'd hate to see good work spoiled by trying to push to fast.
<maco> should i start studying spanish/japanese again?
<dpm> maco: oh yes, please :)
<dpm> ScottK: I agree with you, we need some results first
<rgreening> and I, w/ my bad portuguese (filtered through my fluent wife first though)
<dpm> I've recently come across https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo Do you guys think it would make sense to add the work we're currently doing on sorting out the translation templates there?
<ScottK> dpm: I think so.  Please feel free to add it.
<dpm> ok, I'll do
<Mamarok> hm, I got a dependency problem agaoin with 4.2.95:
<Mamarok> kde-devel: Depends: kde-core (>= 5:50ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) but 5:48ubuntu2~jaunty1~ppa1 is installed.
<jussi01> mrgh, stupid kde upgrade restarting my x... forgot that happened
<Riddell> nixternal: this one's for you baby http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4010
<nixternal> yay hot tubs!!!
<nhandler> Riddell: Do you should it would make sense to have https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Membership redirect tohttps://wiki.kubuntu.org/Membership, and then update the second page to mention how to gain Kubuntu Membership?
<nixternal> we seriously need to add "Not affraid of hot tubs at conferences" as a prerequisite for contributing to Kubuntu
<nixternal> nhandler: what did you say? do you, should it, would make
<Riddell> nixternal: yeah can do
<nixternal> you lost me :p
<nixternal> nhandler: no redirecting (yet?)
<nixternal> we (I and all of you) need to come up with a solid wiki presence
<nhandler> nixternal: Yeah, that copy/paste from yesterday got messed up
<nixternal> I would like all of our stuff under /Kubuntu/
<nixternal> but people keep doing /KubuntuFooBarIsBah and not /Kubuntu/FooBarIsBah/
<nhandler> But does it make sense to have a Membership page for Kubuntu that for the most part is identical to the Ubuntu one?
<nixternal> ya, it needs to be changed...it was thrown in there as filler iirc
<nhandler> I think it would make the most sense to have one Membership wiki page, and then have Kubuntu/Membership redirect to it
<nixternal> there are a lot of pages that borrow from the ubuntu ones for filler
<neversfelde> can we publish and improve this somewhere: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ChristianMangold/UsingKubuntuPPAs
<neversfelde> many useres are very confused about the short news on kubuntu.org and need help with adding e.g. the backport ppa
<nixternal> hrmm, ya we should have it documented somewhere it seems
<nixternal> I would like to have /Kubuntu as the root wiki page with stuff like: Development, Contribute, and what not under neath
<nixternal> my head isn't in it right now and I am drawing blanks
<maco> my brother just called because update manager gave him an error (really a warning, it says "w:") he starts reading it to me, gets halfway through the archive.ubuntu.com/... URL and goes "wait, do i have to be online to get updates?"
<nixternal> I am watching the tour de france, and looking forward to a really long and fast paced ride in 2 hours :)
<nixternal> maco: hahaha, classic!
<nixternal> OH!!!
<nixternal> My dad is going to use Ubuntu!
<nixternal> well, Kubuntu
<nixternal> he is going to get a Dell Mini 10v for the craft shows he does
<nixternal> though he says Koolbuntu and not Kubuntu, but this is a first
<nixternal> he is a windows lover, big time...you diss it, it is like you just slapped his mother
<nixternal> it has taken me 15 years to make him look at Linux, and finally I have succeeded!
<neversfelde> congratulations
<maco> did you pull the "daddy, aren't you proud of what i work on? don't you want to see what i've been doing?"
<neversfelde> my mother uses vista, because she likes the firefox
<neversfelde> :/
<maco> neversfelde, the big back button?
<nixternal> my mom on the other hand, I have to break her of her love of AOL...she uses the cheap stuff now but has had AOL for about 13 years and doesn't get the idea of switching email is easier than she thinks
<nixternal> I had her on Kubuntu for about 15 minutes...once she found out no AOL she cussed me out :D
<neversfelde> maco: my mother does not use any other things than her 3 favourite bookmarks
<nixternal> neversfelde: same with my mom, aol and yahoo games, aol for email
<nixternal> that's it
<neversfelde> HEHE
<neversfelde> sorry
<nixternal> ya, you didn't have to yell that little chuckle :p
<neversfelde> the perfect Linux user
<nixternal> ya, aol is the only killer
 * a|wen waves
<nixternal> stop waving and start working :)
<neversfelde> wb a|wen
<a|wen> trying to catch up on things first of all, he ... hi nixternal and neversfelde :)
<nixternal> howdy a|wen
<a|wen> is karmic usable enough to consider upgrading soon ... or still a lot of flux?
<neversfelde> I think it is very stable atm
<nixternal> I have been using Karmic on all of my machines...on Ubuntu their new GDM is straight garbage, on Kubuntu everything is great
<nixternal> with the mini 10v I have to add 'nomodeset' to the kernel line in grub
<neversfelde> I had some problems with grub 1.96, but nothing which you can't repair
<a|wen> cool... i have my eee that i need to get into the testing play as well soon
<neversfelde> a super grub disk is not so bad to have :)
<a|wen> and as it is summer holiday now it is okay to have your machine break for a day or two
<neversfelde> :)
<maco> havent had any major issues
<maco> watch out during gdm/kdm upgrades since they'll restart X... and um, if you use openvpn, use karmic's 2.6.30 not 2.6.31
<a|wen> wasn't it only gdm that had the restarting issue?
<neversfelde> yay, ksshaskpass in jaunty backports
<maco> a|wen, kdm did it to me twice
<maco> i was very confused
<maco> well, it didnt really restart...just stop
<maco> dtchen says that with gdm it restarted but the new instance was on a different VT so it'd *look* stopped...im not sure if it was the same thing
<nixternal> oh man, I am watching this show on Versus that just made me about throw up
<a|wen> doesn't sound nice i'd say ... oh well; upgrade from a vt and save your work before doing it :)
<nixternal> holy shite
 * nixternal changes channel
 * a|wen doesn't really watch tv even though it is turned on
<nixternal> i just happened to look up, this young skateboarder breaks his wrist and it is nasty, then a month or so later he breaks his ankle and his foot was twisted 180 degrees
<neversfelde> I can't find the page with the standard answers for bug triage. Does someone know whre I can find it?
<a|wen> neversfelde: two secs
<neversfelde> you get 4 if you want :)
<nixternal> neversfelde: that's where greasemonkey and firefox is a proven winner :)
<a|wen> neversfelde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<neversfelde> thank you
<a|wen> even though it was 36 secs ;)
<neversfelde> mhhh :)
<a|wen> time to update some pbuilder-chroots...
 * ScottK waves to a|wen
<a|wen> hi ScottK!
 * ScottK was starting to wonder maybe you weren't coming back ...
<a|wen> no no ... just started directly on a three week intensive course at university 24 hours after arriving back in DK, so not much time for other stuff
<ScottK> Ah.  Well welcome home then.
<a|wen> thx :)
<ScottK> a|wen: One question I've been holding for you: Do you know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/339313 is fixed in the NM Plasmoid upload SRU that's (still) pending?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339313 in ubuntu-release-notes "Kubuntu Jaunty: Cannot Connect To Wireless Network with WEP shared key" [Undecided,Fix released]
<a|wen> looks like it got through to updates ... or do we have yet another update pending?
<ScottK> Then I guess it got out.
<a|wen> afaik there was some fixes for wep as well, so it most likely is fixed as well
<a|wen> reading thorugh the bug it looks like it was fixed (but deleting the wireless network might be needed, as with hidden networks)
<a|wen> how are the specs coming along? do we have any summary page to have an idea of what we are supposed to be doing?
<ScottK> a|wen: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> We still need people to work on stuff.
<a|wen> looks pretty good, we are starting to get some green on the page... but we are in serious need of some artwork gurus it looks
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-07
<jjesse> what packages do i need installed to get usb-creator to run, also is there a port for kubuntu?
<neversfelde> Riddell: there is something wrong with the photos on http://dot.kde.org/2009/07/06/akademy-awards-2009
<neversfelde> jjesse: a karmic package is in rgreenings ppa https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa
<jjesse> neversfelde: bummer not running karmic, trying to create a karmic kubuntu install usb drive
<jjesse> ok figured it out, python-gnome was the package, there is a bug about this on launchpad about adding  a depedency w/ no love in over 4 months ;(
<NCommander> rofl, we have ia64 CDs :-)
<Ke> why not?
<Ke> once tukwila comes out, no one is going to buy x86 anymore!
<Riddell>  /join #funroom
<Riddell> doh
<glatzor> hello Riddell and Tonio_. What is the state of the kde support of policykit-1? the latest 0.5 series of packagekit depends on it.
<glatzor> in the 0.5 series it is possible to request confirmation for installing not trusted packages
<ScottK> This is important then.
<NCommander> so ... we have ia64 Kubuntu Live and alternate CDs
<NCommander> bahahahahah ;-)
<ScottK> NCommander: Now get debug stuff on armel working .....
<NCommander> ScottK, I hope to soon (the ia64 stuff been fixed for awhile, it just landed recently though)
<ScottK> I see.  Well that's cool.
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah. I'll be at debconf so hopefully I can talk w/ the pkg-kde guys in person on this
<ScottK> NCommander: Debug building on armel is a problem in Debian too?
<NCommander> ScottK, no idea, but they're having their fair share of armel issues last I checked
<Lure> seele: congrats on award - great to see usability gets positive feedback and it was hard to not see the energy you add into various KDE projects
<rgreening> Riddell: are results of council voting published or are we waiting for next meeting?
<maco> what's this guy talking about with ham & spam icons in kontact? i see options for adding "not spam" (green checkmark) and "spam" (recycling bin) buttons to toolbar, but that's it http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/6789/1/
<rgreening> kwwii_: ping... got an icon 4 me :P
<Lure> maco: I think this was some plugin in kde3 - I think kubuntu had it configured even by default
<maco> Lure, he's using kde4 though
<neversfelde> probably the bogofilter plugin
<Lure> maco: I think Tonio_ was configuring this, so he might know the name (it is not spamassassin, but something else...)
<Lure> neversfelde: correct, that is it
<neversfelde> are there known plasma problems in karmic? I can't use the folderview widget.
<maco> i have bogofilter setup in kmail though...and the icons i get are a green checkmark and a recycling bin, not ham and spam
<claydoh> maco: the green checkmark is the 'ham' and the 'spam' button looks too much like the trash icon, it haqs a green recyle design on it, while the trash is mostly silver
<maco> claydoh, i assumed that, but i'm wondering why the person in the article claims that kontact uses icons of ham and of spam
<maco> he says normal folks wont know that a picture of ham means wanted mail and that a pic of spam means unwanted mail
<maco> but those icons dont appear to be anywhere in it
<claydoh> because the text lables are spam and ham I would think
<claydoh> which iirc aren't text labels supposed to be on by default for us?
<claydoh> maco: could i get a link to the article? I arrived too late as usual
<maco> ah ok didnt see that youd just joined
<maco> http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/6789/1/
<claydoh> maco: thnks :)
<maco> i disagree on the "email" section.... kmail can sort with newest thread on top and newest method within thread at bottom. evolution cannot and confuses the heck out of me for it. also, evo doesnt do dimap.
<maco> i dont understand how he claims that evolution has better sorting
<claydoh> I haven't looked at evolution in quite some time
<maco> unless it had a massive overhaul in the last 6 months....
<claydoh> but all the comments on the article's original location are pro Kontact more or less :)
<claydoh> I think the last time i actually tried out evolution for more than a day was back in the KDE 2.2 timeframe :)
<maco> claydoh, yeah, i know his conclusion is yay-kontact, but i'm just confused by the ham/spam thing and think he didnt look around kmail enough
<asac> how can i checkout http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager/ ?
<asac> e.g. what would be the url to use with svn?
<rgreening> asac: 1 sec... I'll get it...
<rgreening> asac: try this... svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager/
<rgreening> asac: or this if you are behind a fw which has restricted ports...: svn co svn://websvn.kde.org:443/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager/
<rgreening> Riddell: did shtylman get update-notifier-kde updated? We need to push this as the icons are still broken in current published version.
<asac> thx
<rgreening> asac: np :)
<maco> wait that reminds me
<maco> asac, that bug that was in the release notes for jaunty where wpa2 didnt work with kde's network manager ....is that fixed?
<maco> (i'm still using /etc/network/interfaces)
<asac> any clue where knmdbus might be hidden?
<asac> e.g. the sources?
<asac> maco: well. thats the point
<asac> seems its not
<asac> well. even regressed
<asac> someone is reporting that plasma worked in jaunty, but now not anymore
<maco> asac, lovely :(
<asac> Tonio__: could you check whether latest svn for plasma network manager works?
<asac> Tonio__: i cant seem to find knmdbus
<maco> plasma works in karmic for wired internet, but that's all i got
<maco> oh hey while you're here
<maco> is it intentional that when i comment out my wlan0 stanza in /etc/network/interfaces, i have to reboot to get NM to pick it up again?
<maco> i thought restarting NM should be sufficient for it to start managing the device again, but it seems not
<asac> maco: yes. you can also sudo killall nm-system-settings
<asac> maco: in 0.8 this will move into main daemon again so NM restart will reload it
<maco> ah, alright. thanks
<asac> so knmdbus is in networkmanager tree itself
<asac> now wonder how to teach cmake to add proper -L for the link command that couldnt find it ;)
<seele> Lure: thanks
<Ramblurr> is the firefox-3.5 package supposed to pull in gnome packages?
<maco> maybe firefox's gtk theming stuff?
<cbr> why is firefox 3.5 still named Shiretoko?
<maco> i think we still have the beta
<maco> ummm....or not. help -> about doesnt say beta
<cbr> yup, it's final imo
<Riddell> rgreening: he made the change in a branch
<Riddell> rgreening: the council vote is on the ~kubuntu-members page on launchpad, I guess I should announce it
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> Riddell: want to publish the update-notifier change too
<Riddell> glatzor: there's libpolkit-qt0 will that be policykit-1?
<rgreening> Riddell: was 3 positions, correct?
<glatzor> Riddell, I don't think so. I talked with dantti and he hasn't yet worked on the kde library
<Riddell> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> whee...
<glatzor> Riddell, but I was confused by the poilicykit-kde version number, which is 0.9.2
<rgreening> I'll take bronze
<Riddell> so, what should I talk about tomorrow in my session?
<maco> session?
<maco> gran canaria, you mean
<maco> ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> why is the Kubuntu community so cool?
<asac> anyone can help me geting this one built: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa/+files/plasma-widget-network-manager_0.0+svn992686~asac-0ubuntu1~nm1.dsc
<asac> i managed to build it using cmake and build, but the package fails apparently because it doesnt build the knmdbus lib
<Riddell> asac: you took a new svn snapshot?
<asac> yeah
<asac> there is no get-orig-source or something
<asac> Riddell: i added ~asac to the upstream version
<asac> in case the tarball was done wrong ;)
<asac> i just tarred the dir  up
<Riddell> let me try building
<asac> Riddell: the knmdbus lib gets build from lib/dbus
<asac> but in the package the make file seems to be not produced for that dir
<Riddell> asac: there's nothing in libs/dbus
<Riddell> except the CMakeLists.txt file
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager/libs/dbus/?view=log  "Move the classes for monitoring NMSystemSettings' connections to the new
<Riddell> backend."
<Riddell> I wonder where that is then
<asac> wow
<asac> what did i do ;)
<asac> Riddell: most likely backends/dbus
<asac> err backends/NetworkManager
<asac> too bad. so the build is broken
<asac> i wonder why it built here
<Riddell> do you have knmdbus from a previous plasma-widget-network-manager version maybe?
<Riddell> asac: is there a reason for needing a new version?
<asac> Riddell: yes. wpa is broken
<asac> i wanted to give that some users to test it
<asac> also i hoped to understand how the plasma nm can be build/packaged
<asac> so i can keep my eyes on it a bit more in future
<asac> NM changed how they handle passphrases a bit
<asac> in latest 0.7.1
<Riddell> asac: I can ask the author tomorrow when I see him what the status is with that
<asac> ok thanks. tell him that it would be great to have a tree that builds ;)
<asac> jk
<asac> let me know
<Riddell> rgreening: update-notifier-kde uploaded
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> seele: do you want to say a few words about papercuts at the BoF tomorrow?
<Riddell> davidbarth: if you see aurelien tell him he should say something about what he's working on at the Kubuntu session tomorrow
<neversfelde> in which package is the weather wallpaper plugin in karmic?
<Riddell> neversfelde: kdeplasma-addons I suspect
<Riddell> oh actually the plasma-addons-wallpapers one
<Riddell> which brings in lots of depds
<neversfelde> Riddell: thx
 * DaskreeCH knows there will be al ot of interest in having the starfield wallpaper for Koala
<DaskreeCH> seele: What is the touchstone for a dialog having an Apply button vs it Only having Ok Cancel?
<Riddell> DaskreeCH: seele knows
<DaskreeCH> Riddell: erm?
<DaskreeCH> About the starfield or the button choice?
<Riddell> buttons
<seele> sebas: ping
<Riddell> 18:55 < Riddell> seele: do you want to say a few words about papercuts at the BoF tomorrow?
<hsitter> Riddell: did you find kevin?
<Riddell> hsitter: yes, the goods are delivered
<hsitter> awesome
 * hsitter hands Riddell a cookie
<Riddell> kwwii_: alive?
 * hsitter thinks rgreening is biased on bug 396698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396698 in plasma-widget-weather "Bad weather bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396698
<DaskreeCH> >_>
<DaskreeCH> Is that a bug against bad weather or a bad bug about the weather ?
<hsitter> depends on the POV I suppose
 * hsitter needs to dent that bug
<DaskreeCH> gah. I'm hating the english
<Riddell> you'd fit right in to Scotland
<hsitter> lol
<hsitter> that reminds me of my ultimate plan of getting a kilt though ... which I need to archive sometime soon, otherwise I can't drown peacefully
<DaskreeCH> hsitter: does that mean you are going to hit the bug or µ-blog it?
<hsitter> the latter I suppose
<hsitter> uhm
<hsitter> arora only speaks english?
<hsitter> http://img.ffffound.com/static-data/assets/6/8babdc266adefaa577f400b06ee05f53e559f348_m.jpg
<hsitter> it is somehow distrubing to read that at the google read login page
<hsitter> *google reader even
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> arora speaks whatever it has been translated into
<Riddell> hi Monika|K
<Monika|K> hi Jon
<hsitter> Riddell: yeah, but bug 396309 comment #2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396309 in rekonq "Use Rekonq in place of Arora as Kubuntu default web browser. [wishlist]" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396309
<hsitter> also arora on jaunty does not do german, so unless it got a lot of translation recently, I think that is the ultimate reason for not using it as web browser
<hsitter> since it is kind of a shot in the back of our head
<DaskreeCH> goes against the main principle of Ubuntu?
<hsitter> first we fight and moarn about how launchpad makes our l10n fall apart and then we introduce a default web browser that is not even translated into the most essential languages
<hsitter> + got no launchpad integration due to Qt-onlyness
<hsitter> that really needs to be evaluated
<hsitter> but now I gotta go to bed :)
<hsitter> nini
<DaskreeCH> nini
 * DaskreeCH is switching from arora to Konqui as default in his Koala install as it simply doesn't work with his websites
<Monika|K> it doesn't really matter what the default browser on Kubuntu is, first thing people do is install Firefox anyway
<DaskreeCH> Monika|K: in that case it does matter what the default is eh?
<Monika|K> hm? why?
<DaskreeCH> if of all our packages one instantly provokes a replace this reaction then the default needs to be looked at
<Monika|K> yeah, a really good default browser in KDE would be nice
<Monika|K> but what can be as good as Firefox anyway ... import the profile that was used on Windows already ... all the extensions ...
<DaskreeCH> Well that's a problem that we have to attack :) But it still means that our default matters
<DaskreeCH> Hmm just got hsitter's dent
<Monika|K> his dent?
 * DaskreeCH nods
<DaskreeCH> http://identi.ca/apachelogger
<Monika|K> dent: http://www.sosdent.com/images/estimate/dentCrease-lg.jpg
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-08
<ryanakca> Could an italophone please look over http://paste.ubuntu.com/212325/ ?
<vorian> ramalama
<skreech> \o/
<skreech> kdm broke on Jaunty
<skreech> Bah nevr mind it's probably the kernel
<skreech> Yup the kernel
<skreech> Second question though. Why does KDM insist on logging out users logged in on the tty even if none exist?
<hsitter> skreech: some weird bug, I never came to understand that one though
<hsitter> it might be related to the graphics driver ... which would be weird, but still I have only heard of this on ATI chipsets
 * hsitter goes to dentist
<Riddell> ~twitter update buenos dias from the new GCDS location
<kubotu> status updated
<asac> Riddell: hey. remember to talk to our plasma widget-nm upstream ;)
<Riddell> mm, havn't seen him this morning
<rgreening> Riddell: arora is getting more annoying by the day... 1) no open with context menu for links 2) no support for embedding or opening external programs (always wants to save). I believe both of these are mime releated issues.. grr..
<Riddell> rgreening: we should start filing bugs for the most important issues
<Riddell> rgreening: although in the first instance maybe ask icefox on #arora about stuff like that
<rgreening> Riddell: do we have a ninja owning arora :)
<Riddell> how do you mean?  smarter works on it
<rgreening> i.e. the plan to make it default
<Riddell> it already is :)
<Riddell> we'll decide around beta whether to keep that
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> I'll chat with icefox.. see where the next release stands and if any of those issues are bieng addressed
 * smarter waves
<smarter> I started playing with kwallet dbus api(as we're trying to avoid linking with KDE)
<smarter> the goal would be to have a fd.o standard for keyring
<smarter> and a single lib/tool to query the current keyring app
<Riddell> that's been talked about several times, nobody has gone and done it yet though
<smarter> yup
<rgreening> smarter: color me impressed :P
<smarter> rgreening: I can't seem to parse that sentence :]
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> its a saying... I am impressed basically, just more colorfully so :P
<smarter> oh, ok ;)
<rgreening> I think its a great idea
<rgreening> the more we can have common specs underneath, the better.
<sebas>   Riddell: I'm in the hacklab, second floor now, catch me there
<Riddell> sebas: I disagree, you're not in any of the rooms (and davidbarth moved so hard to meet you up with him anyway)
<sebas> Riddell: eeh, I'm upstairs, but anyway, I don't *need* to meet
<sebas> Sorry if it's hard to catch me though, I was in a board meeting with the GNOMEs
<sebas> It's not like I prefer meeting to hacking or something
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<maco> have any of you seen weirdness in Akregator where if you sort ascending by date, articles are single spaced, but if you sort descending, they're double spaced?
<a|wen> maco: i've experienced that some enties with line-break in the title will make all the entries double-space ... this only happens if the entry is part of the first page of visible entries
<maco> oooooh that's interesting, thanks!
<maco> that's what it is!
<a|wen> that was a lucky hit :) ... probably a bug in any case i suspect
<maco> probably tries to make them uniform in height
<maco> i'd just strip the \n
<maco> or only include the first line
<a|wen> yeah ... though it works fine when it moves down the list; the line-break is transformed to a long space, so why not do that always
 * ScottK hands a|wen bugs.kde.org
<a|wen> was pulling myself together for it ... but i'm still mildly stated not friends with their search-function
<maco> its bugzilla. what more to say?
<a|wen> exactly
<Riddell> Sput, EgS: either of you at GCDS?
<ScottK> Riddell: I know Sput is in .au right now.
<a|wen> maco: which version of KDE did you experience it in?
<a|wen> maco: kde bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199441 ... if you have experienced it in a newer version of KDE than me, please add a comment
<ubottu> KDE bug 199441 in general "Inconsistent line-height of posts/entries in Akregator" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<EgS> Riddell: none of us
<Riddell> EgS: that's fine, it was just someone who wanted to find you and report bugs in person :)
<ScottK> Safer at a distance anyway.
<nixternal> ScottK: took a look at minirok...not gonna do it, relies on gstreamer for one and it is a bit buggy on the kde side...not much of a smaller foot print imho
<ScottK> OK.  Good to know.
<nixternal> i did see something interesting that gave me an idea
<ScottK> Uh oh.
<nixternal> there is a video player plasmoid written with phonon, and that might be a pretty cool thing to look into...a plasmoid video and audio player...shouldn't be all that difficult, and it just needs to support the common methods
<ScottK> Sounds like worth looking into.
<ScottK> Having that embedded in the 'desktop' would be cool.
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> the video part is done, minus some minor bug fixes
<nixternal> the audio portion would be really easy I think
<nixternal> hell, with 5 lines of code you have an audio player
<nixternal> add some last.fm support, podcast support, and the simple stuff like that
<nixternal> daap
<nixternal> all of the code is already out there too, which is nice
<maco> a|wen, karmic's 4.2.95. comment added
<a|wen> thx maco
<Riddell> yuriy: you got a round of applause during my session for the openoffice KDE work
<yuriy> Riddell: :) and shtylman i hope
<Riddell> yes indeed
<nixternal> I want a round of applause :(
<nixternal> someone clap, do it now!!
<nixternal> whistle loudly too
<nixternal> I still want to know why you guys were talking bad about me at gcds during the ev meeting :p
<Riddell> huh?  we were?
<Riddell> nixternal: no round of applause yet but the openbossa guys (who are doing the plasma netbook stuff) are very excited about kubuntu netbook and are feeling the kubuntu love that you and ScottK have been working on it and interested in it
<ScottK> Riddell: Please invite them to come hang out with us in #kubuntu-netbook.
<Riddell> good idea, I'll do that when I bump into them
<ScottK> On a related note, the carrying case for my mini 10v arrived today.  Still no actual netbook though.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I need a carrying case
<nixternal> exit
<nixternal> err, that was weird
<nixternal> http://www.rei.com/product/748541
<nixternal> that is the one I want
<ScottK> It's almost got a Debian swirl on it.
<nixternal> ya it does, they make really nice bags
<nixternal> I have one of their larger bags that I used during my commute on a bik
<nixternal> you can't beat messenger bags
<nixternal> OK, lunch time..I am starving...lots of rice today, mmmmmmm chinese food
<maco> ScottK, cool!
<Riddell> asac: wstephenson says networkmanager widget is going through rewrite and has been broken for last month or so, not a good time to package it
<Riddell> asac: he says he isn't aware of the passphrase changes in 0.7.1 and could you please forward him the relevant NM commits
<Riddell> wstephenson@kde.org
<asac> Riddell: thanks. i think i know him from #nm channel ... thought he was only working on knetworkmanager (at least last time he said he had no business in it)
<Riddell> he's doing the plasma-widget-nm, someone else did knetworkmanager which is pretty unmaintained now
<Riddell> hsitter: we should update the kde-l10n-xx packages
<hsitter> Riddell: aye, grab the pagkes and run batl10n :)
<hsitter> Riddell: that said, does KDE only release l10n packages after they are done removing/moving/renaming... the translation domains?
<Riddell> well it's RC time, nothing should be changing locatio now
<hsitter> ok
<Riddell> what does batl10n do?
<hsitter> Riddell: recompress the new tars, get old package, move old debian to new source, runs dch, debuilds, moves to seperate directory for upload
<hsitter> I suppose there is a manpage
<Tm_T> do we (Kubuntu) have any UbuntuOne development going on?
<ScottK> Tm_T: We (Kubuntu) don't, AFAIK, but we did have a session with the UbuntuOne people at UDS and I know they have some interest.
<ScottK> They also recently advertised for an Akonadi developer.
<Tm_T> ScottK: sounds good, I get more and more questions "when UBuntuOne will run in Kubuntu?"
<ScottK> I'd ask them.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I'll try ask it again, haven't got any proper answer yet (or I have missed them)
<Nightrose> Tm_T: there is a bug report on launchpad with the current status
<Tm_T> Nightrose: hmm, thanks (:
<Riddell> actually they just demoed akonadi talking to couchDB (used by ubuntu one)
<hsitter> uhm
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, did jono dent it?
<kwwii_> Riddell: just got your sms, I am back at home already
<Tm_T> (what a word, dent)
<kwwii_> Riddell: I did not take the photo, I just yelled at everyone to get in place :p
<hsitter> Riddell: arora got no translation in place
<hsitter> nothing at all
<Tm_T> hsitter: well, current git is broken and I don't know how I go back in revisions using git
 * hsitter doesn't know how to do that in any VCS :P
<Tm_T> hsitter: in svn it's easy, just -r <revisionnumber>
<hsitter> so, rather than going back, you should probably fix it :P
<Tm_T> broke after some merge so no idea about it myself (:)
<hsitter> Tm_T: well, ask the google
<Tm_T> hsitter: nah, I rather struggle with broken svn trunk builds
<hsitter> that can be fixed at least :P
 * Tm_T is using his gsm as net connection
<hsitter> Tm_T: do you know some arora dev?
<Tm_T> hsitter: not yet (;
<Tm_T> or, atleast I don't know I know
<hsitter> go find one and ask whether they will have translations by end of september
<hsitter> cause if not, I will kick it off the seed and free up space :P
<hsitter> space ftw!
<Riddell> kwwii_: any idea who did take it then?
<Riddell> hsitter: dpkg -L arora | grep local
<Riddell> that includes  /usr/share/arora/locale/de_DE.qm
<Riddell> so it has translations in theory
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> I am wondering where it is in the source
<hsitter> anyway
<hsitter> I am downloading current live
<hsitter> gotta give it a real live test
<Tm_T> hsitter: I used my old charm in #arora
<hsitter> Riddell: also got the qm files on jaunty, but arora is not willing to speak german to me
<hsitter> OH
<hsitter> OHHHHHH
<hsitter> Help -> Switch language
<Tm_T> hsitter: should follow system settings, right?
<hsitter> Tm_T: screw that question ... new question is: will arora be able to actually use the system language
<ScottK> It'd be handy if Rosetta would speak .qm too
<Tm_T> hsitter: well, I twisted it to distros and package maintaining
<hsitter> so we can reduce the quality huh? :P
<ScottK> hsitter: Yes.
<ScottK> Actually so that all the languages didn't take up CD space.
<hsitter> that being said
<hsitter> please make the arora package use LZMA
<hsitter> hail lzma for decreased update time \o/
<Tm_T> hsitter: http://code.google.com/p/arora/wiki/Translating
<Tm_T> there you go son
<hsitter> -(~/ISOs:$)-> env|grep LANG
<hsitter> LANG=de_AT.UTF-8
<hsitter> LANGUAGE=de_AT:de
<hsitter> Tm_T: ^
<Tm_T> hsitter: yes?
<hsitter> why did my arora speak english
<Tm_T> hsitter: you're saying it doesn't follow?
<hsitter> live cd will tell
<hsitter> that is, if it works in virtualbox
<hsitter> which is doubtable
<Tm_T> hsitter: hummm
<Tm_T> 2057.10 < icefox> We have a Language class in Arora that is suppose to  correctly detect it, if it isn't working properly it should  be pretty easy to open up and see what is wrong
<hsitter> Riddell: kdm autologin is broken on current live
<hsitter> oh
<hsitter> actually X is crashing
<hsitter> \o/
<ScottK> hsitter: You can't haz kernel mode setting no doubt.
<hsitter> yeps
<hsitter> so, karmic is broken beyond repair
<ScottK> No, just disable kms when you boot.
<hsitter> ScottK: how to
<ScottK> See the response to jjesse's latest on kubuntu-deve
<ScottK> l
<hsitter> IMHO one of those students who do analysis of floss should probably take a look at the pattern in which ubuntu foundations break :P
 * ScottK notices he forgot to eat today.  See you all a bit later.
<hsitter> meh, now the mouse is not working
<hsitter> -.-
<hsitter> Tm_T: I have found the issue
<hsitter> Tm_T: it doesn't work if lang != local file
<hsitter> so
<hsitter> if I was using de_DE it would work
<Tm_T> aww
<hsitter> but since I am on de_AT it doesn't
<hsitter> so, I suppose the language class should have some fallback system
<Riddell> does Qt really not handle this?
<kwwii_> Riddell: not sure who she was, but the (I think malaysian) girl took several fotos with her camera...I could have swore I saw her today at the airport
<kwwii_> the race thing is just a total guess though, so nobody take it personaly
<kb9vqf> Hey, anyone here remember how the old KDE3.5 l10n packages were generated?
<kb9vqf> Is there a master source package somewhere that I can download?
 * kb9vqf doesn't want to maintain several hundred l10n packages
<hsitter> well, not several hundred :P
<hsitter> kb9vqf: there is no master source package
<hsitter> though, debian AFAIK maintained it in that way
<kb9vqf> bummer
<kb9vqf> maybe I'll import from Debian then
<hsitter> so you could take a look at that and adopt it for your ppa
 * kb9vqf was joking about the several hundred...it just looks that way at first glance
<kb9vqf> thanks!
<ryanakca> nhandler: http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/ , look at You are here: :)
<nhandler> Where am I?
<nhandler> Oh, lol
<nhandler> ryanakca: Is it working? It says Ryanak wiki and links to wiki.kubuntu.org. Would it work properly when live and correctly determine when to use wiki.ubuntu.com and wiki.kubuntu.org?
<ryanakca> nhandler: No, the link will always go to wiki.kubuntu.org, but the name will say "Ubuntu" or "Kubuntu" ... If you *really* want me to, I can try to figure out how to use javascript inside of href="" tags though, just reopen the bug and assign me :)
<beda_> I was trying to install kubuntu-daily build (karmic) but got this message. "Udevd [1974]: Worker 2120 unexpectedly returned with 0" You know why?
<beda_> there was some I/O error on device sr0 as well
<nhandler> ryanakca: Yeah, I think that would be nice ;) Sorry for the extra work
<ryanakca> nhandler: no worries :)
<nhandler> ryanakca: Done
<beda_> kinda quiet here...
<a|wen> beda_: many of the regulars are at the desktop summit ... so very quiet atm.
<beda_> ahh...
<a|wen> beda_: haven't heard about that error ... you might try in #ubuntu+1 or the like (udev is lower-level stuff, so not something we can do anything about)
<beda_> ok
<beda_> thanks
<a|wen> at least I don't know anything about udev...
<hsitter> seriously
<hsitter> triaging kdepim is a big PITA
<hsitter> I can't even reproduce half the crap due to lack of equipment
<nixternal> hsitter: what do you need to triage? I might have the equip to help, unless you say a palm or some crap
<hsitter> palm
<hsitter> kolab servers
<nixternal> haha, I figured as much
<hsitter> that kind of stuff
<nixternal> you can probably confirm every palm issue and send it upstream to be honest
<nixternal> last I tried, which was within in the past 6 months, it was a mess
<nixternal> and I am sure it still is
 * nixternal notes you don't have those problems with Irssi :p
<hsitter> irssi vs. palm?
<nixternal> no, smarter an ELITE_x
<nixternal> s/an/and
<ELITE_x> ^^
 * a|wen actually has an old palm in the basement
<hsitter> go fix kpilot then :P
<hsitter> nixternal: and you go triage bugs :P
<a|wen> well all my current computers lack a serial port :P
<smarter> nixternal: I won't have those problems either if I had a quasselcore running on a distant server :p
<nixternal> hsitter: what should I triage?
<nixternal> give me a list and I will do it
<hsitter> bug 370526 is eww
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370526 in kdepim "blank windows: X Error: BadWindow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370526
<nixternal> right now, I would rather write code to be honest than deal with the slow ass Launchpad
<beda_> Anyone working on kpackagekit (GUI mainly) I know Tonio_ is but he is not here?
<hsitter> nixternal: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status:list=NEW&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY
<nixternal> jesus
<nixternal> can you tinyurl that please
<hsitter> with chrome launchpad is actually quite fast :P
<hsitter> nixternal: poor irssi, huh? :P
<ELITE_x> ahaha
<ELITE_x> good one
<ELITE_x> :P
<hsitter> nixternal: http://tinyurl.com/kr3yc2
<nixternal> that was a good one
<nixternal> but it is IRC ettiquette to actually shorten a URL instead of filling the screen
<hsitter> yeah, because irssi users have problems opening it otherwise :P
<Monika|K> there are clients where you can click on URLs ;)
<nixternal> gui clients get in the way
<hsitter> besides
 * hsitter blames launchpad
<hsitter> why does it add empty query fields
<nixternal> that means I have to use kdepim to triage this stuff
<hsitter> well, I don't use it either :P
<hsitter> though it is highly depressing
<Monika|K> You could triage Bug 397155
<nixternal> haha
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397155 in kdebase "Plasma doesn't start after restart of X server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397155
 * hsitter leaves nixternal alone with kdepim and changes his urly to kde4libs
<nixternal> dude, X doesn't even restart after restart of X server :p
<hsitter> poor X
<Monika|K> what?
<hsitter> though
<hsitter> hold on!
<hsitter> didn't we like turn restart off by default?
<nixternal> well, he doesn't use ctrl+alt+backspace according to the report
<nixternal> he does it through ctrl+alt+del
<nixternal> which made me chuckle
<Monika|K> I have activated Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Monika|K> and it happens after reboot, too
<nixternal> err, that is Monika|K so she
<nixternal> ;p
 * nixternal tries ctrl+alt+del
 * hsitter notes that sometimes X restarts can cause quite awful issues, when not the whole session's apps quit
<hsitter> which happens at times
<hsitter> in general
<nixternal> whew, that scared me
<hsitter> IMHO such stuff is to be expected
<nixternal> the screen went black for a second, before anything popped up
<Monika|K> but then it shouldn't happen after a normal reboot, harald, should it?
<nixternal> Monika|K: no it shouldn't
<hsitter> no
<hsitter> blame nvidia
<Monika|K> it's an ATI card
<hsitter> blame ATI then
<Monika|K> I do
<nixternal> In /var/log/Xorg.0.log there are no lines with (EE). Should I attach it anyway? Which other log files are relevant?
<Monika|K> didn't solve the problem
<hsitter> cookies for intel I say
<nixternal> Monika|K: ^^ yes, attach it, and also ~/.xsession-errors
<Monika|K> no Cookies for Intel
<Monika|K> lots of pixely errors on my Netbook with Intel card
 * nixternal is guessing it is related to the dual screen config, though I do not have that issue at the moment (GO INTEL!)
<hsitter> I don't get bug 276239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276239 in kde4libs "ctrl-c (copy) not work in kde4" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276239
<hsitter> copy always works for me
<hsitter> always worked for me
<hsitter> even in the crazy times I used fluxbox and gnome
<hsitter> even when I was on brokensuse and uglyredhat :P
<Monika|K> hm, I am on Kubuntu 8.04 ... I can't access my ext4 file system for the 9.04 from here, can I?
<smarter> hsitter: does ctrl+maj+z (undo) works for you?
<smarter> it stopped working here after I upgraded to 4.3(beta1 iirc)
<hsitter> work where?
<nixternal> "Hey we are in version 4.2.4 and this problem is not solved yet, why so?"   <- hsitter I hate when people do this....
<smarter> hsitter: try kate
<nixternal> response should be: "BECAUSE YOU HAVEN'T PAID YOUR BILL!"
<maco> smarter, whats maj?
<hsitter> nixternal: +1
<smarter> oh
<smarter> shift
<hsitter> lemme use that response and invalidfy :P
<smarter> It's majuscule in French, sorry ;)
<maco> ah
 * hsitter is wondering if maco doesn't speak french
<hsitter> smarter: so where is that supposed to work, because it is really depending on the application
<maco> hsitter,  i decided spanish was easy and switched to a totally different language family for a challenge
<hsitter> some apps doen't even support ctrl+shift+z but just ctrl+z
<maco> i thought ctrl+z was the norm
<hsitter> maco: I see :)
<hsitter> well
<hsitter> what is norm anyway :P
<smarter> hmm, I meant redo
<smarter> so, launch Kate, type stuff, ctrl+z, ctrl+shift+z
<nixternal> thought redo was ctrl+y
<hsitter> smarter: get your shortcut setup right :P
<smarter> ctrl+maj+z, is for KDE, ctrl+y is for $restoftheworld
<hsitter> oh
<nixternal> right
<hsitter> xmas songs \o/
<hsitter> only 6 months till xmas
<hsitter> hrrrhrr
<maco> why is there kde v. restoftheworld?
<smarter> no idea
<smarter> so, does it work for you or not? :p
<hsitter> well, I am not on 4.3
<hsitter> though, it is pretty much the same as with klipper
<hsitter> working + always worked
<smarter> anyone on 4.3?
<smarter> ctrl+c is a bit of a black magic here, sometimes it copies, sometimes it doesn't, sometimes you get random stuff
<nixternal> smarter: I have witnessed that in the past actually
<nixternal> haven't tried recently, or don't remember trying recently at least
<smarter> the redo thing?
<smarter> well, just open kate :p
<nixternal> no, ctrl+c pasting weird things at times
<heHATEme> yizidy
<hsitter> why would I care about bug 381447 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381447 in kde4libs "kded can't find "kded/networkstatus.desktop"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381447
<Monika|K> attached the files
<ryanakca> nhandler: Try again :)
<ScottK-desktop> Monika|K: (It didn't appear anyone answered this): No you can't access an ext4 partition from 8.04.  If you could you wouldn't want to ask ext4 a year and a half ago was pretty buggy.
<Monika|K> thanks for the answer, Scott
<Monika|K> it's not unstable anymore in 9.04, is it?
<ScottK-desktop> It's not perfect, but it's a supported file system.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-09
<sebas> http://www.gnome.org/~behdad/survey/index.php
<sebas> please fill in, all if possible
<sebas> http://www.gnome.org/~behdad/survey/index.php?sid=94926&lang=en this one actually
<ryanakca> yuriy: Please see my comments on bug 389245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389245 in kubuntu-website "[wiki] top title doesn't have separators and is redundant" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389245
 * Aranel I'm back =)
<tsimpson> eww, amsg is evil
<ryanakca> Hmmm... only got spammed to 16 channels ;)
<Aranel> oops :)
<tsimpson> I see you have been berated in several channels, so I'll forgive you ;)
<Aranel> yeah, surely i had enough punishment :)
<DaskreeCH> Bad Aranel! Bad!!
<Aranel> just ignore it =P
<DaskreeCH> I would but I have quassel so it's a long banner on the bottom of the screen
<Aranel> :( sorry about it.
<Aranel> anyway, i got rid of it :)
<ScottK> Do we have the Akonadi/CouchDB agent packaged yet?  http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/pim/akonadi/desktop-couch/
<ScottK> If someone packages it, feel free to ping me for reviews.
<maco> did kmail get faster?
<maco> that imap sync seemed to take about half the usual time
<DaskreeCH> Why are we shipping with Highlight window?
<DaskreeCH> Oh has Kopete been backported yet?
<EagleScreen> Hello
<EagleScreen> I have seen that Arora is the new web browser by default in Kubuntu. I have a question: why is used Arora and not Konqueror with Webkit engine?
<ScottK> There is no Konqueror with Webkit yet.
<EagleScreen> then what is 'webkitkde' package?
<EagleScreen> "webkit KPart for Konqueror"
<ScottK> I don't think it's well integrated yet.
<ScottK> It's a work in progress.
<EagleScreen> any news about Qt version of Firefox?
<ScottK> Dead
<DaskreeCH> Alive
<EagleScreen> Is not Nokia interested in it yet?
 * ScottK isn't aware of anyone working on it.
<DaskreeCH> It's been moved to the core Mozila repos
<DaskreeCH> it's had commits to it 3 days ago last I checked
<DaskreeCH> Which was three days ago
<EagleScreen> many users think that Qt version of Firefox whould be the best solution for Kubuntu
<ScottK> DaskreeCH: Interesting.
<DaskreeCH> EagleScreen: Tell them to mail Mozilla
<DaskreeCH> I think the best solution would be solid choices
<ScottK> So far we've got none great to pick from.
<EagleScreen> okay, I understand that Mozilla upstream must work in it, but Kubuntu developpers should pay much atention to Firefox-Qt development
<EagleScreen> by the momment, good luck with Arora
 * hsitter notes that webkit is currently in the much better support position due to the amount of corporate backup
<hsitter> apple, google, OHA, nokia
<hsitter> if chromium was any more mature we could port it to Qt and use that as browser :D
<hsitter> certainly would give our reliability in these things quite a boost
<Ke> and you wouldn't have to implement independent spyware for KDE
<hsitter> Ke: well, patched-chromium then
<Ke> =o)
<hsitter> besides, firefox is spying as much I have been told :P
<hsitter> spyware all over \o/
<Ke> yes
<Ke> would be nice to even know, what are they spying on
<hsitter> Ke: general user interaction I suppose
<hsitter> which, anonymized properly, makes a lot of sense IMHO
<Ke> well still user should have right to decide
<hsitter> agreed
<hsitter> it's not easy though: a) you can't ask the user, because you will confuse the average user b) you can't turn it on by default, otherwise people like the ones in kubuntu-devel will bitch about you c) you have to turn it on by default to make sense
<Ke> yes
<hsitter> these kind of data are only useful if you have exposure from both, the average user as well as users with advanced background
<hsitter> if you turn off by default, some of the latter "might" turn it on to help, but then you are missing out on the average user again
<Ke> still I guess I care more about protecting personal files than my browsing profile
<Ke> even security point of view, I would like to know anything outside the browser path is protected
<hsitter> well, the talkhome data should never contain any important information
<hsitter> general usage is much more important anyway ... like how often does the search bar get used, or another specific feature
<hsitter> what is the most popular search engine, and how often does a user do a web search
 * hsitter is wondering if clamwin is any good
<hsitter> Oo
<hsitter> no google * beta :|
<hsitter> Riddell: community stuff on the todo are all done I suppse?
<Riddell> hsitter: yes
 * hsitter is wondering why plasma-mid always crashes on kde-nightly
<hsitter> did I ever metion that moinmoin is quite the PITA for editing?
<hsitter> way too much scrolling
<hsitter> Riddell: did we hear back from quassel and arora devs?
<Riddell> hsitter: quassel yes, see mailing list
<Riddell> arora a general agreement from them on irc
<hsitter> Riddell: I suppose it can be marked done?
<hsitter> any notes for them?
<Riddell> read the e-mails and decide I guess
<hsitter> btw, kde4libs holds a fix that helps with getting filesharing in shape again :P
<hsitter> Tm_T: did you tell icefox about the l10n issue in arora?
<hsitter> Riddell: well, do we stick with quassel or not
 * hsitter notes that we shouldn't switch software that often, especially since we have no migrations in place
<hsitter> konqueror => arora means loss of all cookies and need of manual bookmark import
<hsitter> not to mention passwords
<hsitter> ryanakca: I really think kubuntu-website needs a wiki page linking to the launchpad code, explain how the general process works (implementation => testing => submit for review by sysadmins...)
<Riddell> hsitter: stick with quassel for now and make a decision around beta time
<hsitter> pretty late :P
 * hsitter updates todo
<hsitter> Riddell: I think kde-icons-oxygen should be renamed
<hsitter> to reflect it's live in kdesupport and general implementation of the xdg icon naming spec rather than KDE
<hsitter> oxygen-icon-theme
<hsitter> which is in line with tango-icon-theme and human-icon-theme and hicolor-icon-theme
<kwwii> I agree
<dpm> hsitter: after talking to ScottK, I thought it might be a good idea to put the current work on improving translations to the Kubuntu/Todo/Karmic page. I'm going to put yourself, arne and I as 'Assigned to', are you ok with that?
<hsitter> dpm: sure :)
<dpm> hsitter: ok, cool. Done -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Karmic#Translations
<rgreening> I'm an uncle.. my sister had a baby boy... 11lb 13 oz... :)
<neversfelde> rgreening: congratulations
<rgreening> ty
 * rgreening hands cigars to everyone
<vorian> holy crap! that's a huge baby
<rgreening> hehe.. yep. the baby is very tall...
<rgreening> my sister is 6' and her husband is 6'6"
<vorian> that makes sense
<rgreening> I expect the baby to be a basketball player :)
<vorian> we can only hope :)
<rgreening> or extremely uncoordinated... one or the other
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> Football lineman then
<rgreening> lol
<vorian> ha
<vorian_> dfasg
<ScottK> Riddell: When you updated https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph it appears you just uploaded the image and not the revised txt file.  Without the source it's a bit hard for the rest of us to maintain it ....
<vorian> ScottK: are you adding pim-runtime?
<ScottK> vorian: I was hoping to.
<ScottK> Lacking the current source, I'm not.
<vorian> ya, silly Riddell :P
<vorian> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, a|wen and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<ScottK> vorian: Someone needs to update that for hsitter's new nick
<vorian> i think only hsitter can uplate it
<hsitter> script add -f ninjas m.reply "{apachelogger OR hsitter}, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, a|wen and vorian ... to the Batcave!"
<hsitter> kubotu: script add -f ninjas m.reply "{apachelogger OR hsitter}, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, a|wen and vorian ... to the Batcave!"
<kubotu> okay
<hsitter> ninjas
<hsitter> kubotu: ninjas
<kubotu> {apachelogger OR hsitter}, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, a|wen and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<vorian> fancy
 * hsitter notes that firefox disables one's command emitter
 * ScottK marks down sparc as another arch with KDE fully built.
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Tm_T> got any sparK from it?
<ScottK> Not me.  No hardware.
<rgreening> Can anyone verify if quassel causes high CPU usage for plasma after a couple of hours running?
<rgreening> My plasma goes to 99-100%... kill quassel goes back to normal.
<ScottK> rgreening: Which release?
<rgreening> using KDE 4.3 RC1 under karmic quassel 0.4.2
<neversfelde> rgreening: no problems here
<ScottK> On Jaunty nspluginviewer is generally the culprit for high CPU.  No Karmic here, sorry.
<neversfelde> and same setup
<maco> rgreening, lots of notifications in the meantime?
<rgreening> nope maco
<maco> oh
<maco> ScottK, im getting the ns thing too
<rgreening> neversfelde: hmm... do you use Kmain/Kontack... maybe that was the issue. I shut it down before quassel.. but it didn't seem to help.
<ScottK> That's Firefox related.
 * ScottK hands rgreening an 'l'
<rgreening> and a t
<rgreening> cause I kant spel
<neversfelde> rgreening: yes, I use it :)
<rgreening> hmm... what could be causing my CPU for plasma-desktop to shoot up then...
<rgreening> Im going to try and not run kmail and see if it happens or not
<maco> oh! that was mail?
<neversfelde> I had some problems with playwolf and the official kde plasmoid for amarok, had a slow desktop while using them
<neversfelde> I killed the config files for plasma and the problem is gone
<rgreening> there's something definately running amuck
<rgreening> ScottK: I have 3 HP DL380G6's arrive... gonna make a vmware ESX cluster and run ubuntu server vm's... :)
<rgreening> yum
<ScottK> Sounds fun.
<rgreening> its all new to me... so lots of learning
<ScottK> rgreening: You could work on Kolab integration and we could have Kubuntu Server Edition for Karmic +1.
 * ScottK is not entirely kidding, btw.
<rgreening> heh
<ScottK> I think there's some potential market utility in a Kubuntu* groupware solution.
<rgreening> ScottK: if you want to help direct me... I can look at it. I'll have vm's to play with...
<ScottK> rgreening: Install Kolab, notice Debian's Kolab packages are out of date and suck and then work from there.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> bwahahah
<ScottK> It's been some time since I looked, but that's how it looked last time I checked.
<ScottK> rgreening: How are we doing about getting USB creator uploaded?
<rgreening> one good thing about setting up the cluster, is I'll be able to have vm's for various ubuntu release to test/playwith...
<rgreening> ScottK: waiting on evand to finish the devicekit-disks back-end (porting from HAL). The HAL back-end is very tempermental and buggy as sin.
<ScottK> rgreening: It'd be really good to have this before Alpha 3 ....
<rgreening> evand has some stuff in a seperate branch... once he finishes, he'll merge it (maybe later this week or early next week... hopefully.
<rgreening> when is a3
<ScottK> Two weeks I think.
<ScottK> So that works
<ScottK> rgreening: That's also when we need your "Here's how you install Kubuntu Netbook Edition" stuff.
<rgreening> ok.. I'll push him :)
<ScottK> We need it for the ISO QA tracker procedures.
<rgreening> ScottK: hmm... I'll try and make some time...
<ScottK> rgreening: Take a look at the tests in the ISO tracker now and try to mimic the level of detail there (although since USB stuff is different you may need a little extra detail).
<rgreening> ScottK, neversfelde: yeah, had my CPU skyrocket again... plasma-desktop showed it as the culprit, but I killed the nsplugin viewer. it returned to normal. that's not good!
<rgreening> ScottK: whats thew link for that again (so I have it for ref).
 * ScottK looks around for it.
<ScottK> rgreening: I found http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/CaseAndPlanGuidelines and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Kubuntu/Introduction - due to not testing Kubuntu stuff right now, I couldn't find the link to the exact Kubuntu install procedure.
<ScottK> rgreening: Maybe davmor2 knows.
<harolddong> is this the place to ask about issues related to the 4.3 rc or is that in #kubuntu?
<davmor2> ScottK: that's cause I'm only on short term contracts and by the time I've done the re-rights I run out of time for the other desktops
<ScottK> davmor2: No issue, just looking for the link to the current Kubuntu test procedures so rgreening can write the USB stick install bits.
<harolddong> is akonadi broken in the rc?
<neversfelde> no
<neversfelde> not that I know, because it works here. Install kubuntu-desktop
<dajomu> Got one papercut (maybe it is one already existing) Ability to change shortcut on krunner. instead of alt+F2 I would prefer alt+space
<harolddong> kubuntu-desktop is already installed.  since installing the rc kaddressbook is blank, there is no akonadi app in the menu and mailody says its not wotking correctly
<maco> harolddong, is akonadi installed?
<harolddong> all of the akonadi packages are installed except the debug one
<harolddong> also in koete the metacontacts arent metacontacts anymore..I guess because they are connected to the addressbook
 * maco moves her akonadi further away from harolddong
<maco> dont touch!
<harolddong> at first I th9ought that kaddressbook just got wiped out somehow which would have sucked but now I think its just that the akonadi install in tweaked somehow?
<harolddong> where is the addressbook data actually saved?
<ScottK> In akonadi
<ScottK> Or rather it's mysql database
 * ScottK notes KDE is now fully built on ia64.  Thanks to the overdue death of hppa that just leaves armel.
<harolddong> where is the database?
<harolddong> I'm going to try just backing up settings and deleting the .kde folder
<davmor2> ScottK: rgreening: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install   I've added usb install to the bottom.  Just click on the link and add the page :)  hope that helps
<ScottK> davmor2: Cool.  Thanks.
<vorian> is kalternatives going default?
<vorian> or main, rather
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<ScottK> vorian: I don't think it's been discussed.
<Riddell> _Groo_!
<ScottK> Riddell: Hey there.
<Riddell> _Groo_: the Amarok people were comlaining about needing liblastfm so I finished it off
<Nightrose> Riddell: is sebr or markey or leo anywhere near you?
 * Nightrose hugs Riddell for packaging it
<Riddell> Nightrose: not currently, they're probably applying liberal after-sun just now
<Nightrose> haha
<Riddell> _Groo_: although there's a new KDE release candidate should you be in a packaging mood
<Nightrose> Riddell: if you don't mind tell seb or leo to ping me tomorrow please
<Riddell> ScottK: sparc goodness is your doing?
<Nightrose> need to talk about gsoc with them
<_Groo_> Riddell: but didnt rc1 out yet in experimental?
<Riddell> _Groo_: they just released RC 2
<ScottK> Riddell: ia64 too.
<Riddell> ScottK: super, congratulations
<Riddell> hmm, I seem to have gained ops here too
<_Groo_> Riddell: thanks for finishing it.. i didnt had the time the last weeks, im sorry :( my company just finished a contract for 250 000 users and im running to complete the architecture
<_Groo_> Riddell: nice :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: well im sucessfully running builds for amarok 2.2... smooth out the bugs
<_Groo_> Riddell: packaging  bugs i mean
<Riddell> _Groo_: good luck with that
<_Groo_> Riddell: is kdebindings building yet?
<_Groo_> Riddell: well amarok 2.2 svn is building and working just fine :)
<Riddell> _Groo_: yes, except for pesky arm https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdebindings/4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1
<_Groo_> Riddell: who cares about arm? ;) just kidding
<ScottK> Riddell: NCommander has a proposal to infinity to fix armel.
<_Groo_> ho btw ppl, bug radeon ppl! they break kwin3d with latest dri2/kms (which im testing, packaging and doing bug report) and they dont care enough!!! :D
<Tm_T> _Groo_: I care, thus it's highly important to us all (;)
<ScottK> The problem was that lzma compression was timing out on the buildds
<Riddell> Monika|K: new KDE RC release if you're in a packaging mood :)
<Monika|K> hm, no time for today and the next two days, got to read/correct a friend's magister thesis ... and I haven't packaged anything, yet
<ScottK> nomodeset FTW.
<Zorael> So it'll be a while before rc2 hits the kubuntu ppa?
<vorian> Zorael: when it's ready
<Riddell> they didn't give any advance notice to packagers
<ScottK> If anyone sees Tonio around, please give hiim a smack for me.  He's late on his netbook default settings and not that I have one, it's really annoying me...
<Riddell> claydoh: do you know this guy?  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199611
<ubottu> KDE bug 199611 in feeds "Information about http://hanswchen wordpress com" [Normal,New]
<claydoh> Riddell: no, he looks to be from the KDE forums, his nick sounds familiar. odd bug report tho :)
<claydoh> Riddell : I  haven't visited KDE's forums too much lately
<Riddell> claydoh: I'm trying just asking him directly
<claydoh> Riddell: ask him what?
<ScottK> Install in the Dell mini 10v went swimmingly after I disabled KMS.  No wifi though.  I'll work on that later.  Suggestions welcome.
<neversfelde> Monika|K: pbuider can run besides :)
<Riddell> claydoh: to prove his credentials
<claydoh> Riddell: ahh, should have seen that, my work is distractng me ;)
<Monika|K> neversfelde if I had already packaged something before
<neversfelde> Monika|K: I am sure you would not have a problem with this process :)
<_Groo_> ppl could anyone confirm if brasero/k3b 2.0 is borken with latest policykit 0.9.2 and policykit-kde 0.9.2? it only allows to use the burner when using root
<_Groo_> is anyone habing this problem?
 * Riddell at GCDS and not able to test
<hsitter> hum
<hsitter> I need to make the rosetta templates list parser a library :D
<hsitter> and I need to make it calculate an average age of template to get an appropriate removability
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-10
<Quintasan> good to have my comp back
<a|wen> Quintasan: yay, just in time for rc2 packaging ;)
<Quintasan> D:
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> I just downloaded tarballs
<Quintasan> :3
<a|wen> :D
<Quintasan> I won't push to bzr since I'm too tired and I will screw it up for sure
<a|wen> he, same here ... though ended up taking a small one tonight, to get started
<Quintasan> Do what you want cuz' a pirate is free! You are a pirate!
 * Quintasan is singing
<Quintasan> g'night
<DaskreeCH> Does anyone ever clean out the refuse from the repos?
<maco> DaskreeCH, what, you mean remove unmaintained-upstream packages? yeah
<DaskreeCH> maco: I mean remove packages like virtual packages that have had the meaning changed and just don't do anything anymore
<maco> DaskreeCH, oh, no idea
<DaskreeCH> Its getting annoying that I have to try three times to install a program cause the first two are packages which have descriptions and exist on the system but cannot be installed
<ScottK> Anyone having luck with WPA wireless with current Karmic?
<maco> ScottK, been broken since jaunty and current svn is in heavy flux
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Well I found an ethernet cable so I'm on the netbook with a wired connection.
<maco> interfaces still works
<ScottK> I think I was on Edgy the last time I messed with command line wireless.
<txwikinger> ScottK :)
<txwikinger> I do it all the time
<maco> its what ive been doing since we switched to wpa2 last month
<nixternal> ScottK: dapper or edgy, yes
<nixternal> why use wpa in the first place?
<nixternal> leave your shit open, people aren't driving around stealing your wifi
<nixternal> or, get a cisco pix501 and setup authentication and then control the bandwidth...if they aren't logged in, they get a whole 10k, otherwise if they are logged in, it is wide open
<maco> ....so he says until he gets a RIAA notice
<nixternal> you know how many RIAA notices I have gotten?
<nixternal> and I have replied to everyone with a single sheet of paper that said "F*CK YOU!"
<nixternal> and signed it
<nixternal> Comcast was horrible with it, never had a problem since I switched to ATT
<rgreening> bwhahahahahahahahahha
 * DaskreeCH watches the dual spoken word of nixternal
<nixternal> know what I download? KUBUNTU!
<nixternal> Kubuntu over torrent
<nixternal> Comcast will shite themselves
<nixternal> oh, and when I downloaded all of the Metallica stuff, they about died...I replied with "I would never purchase Metallica music, only steal it, so go f yourself"
<nixternal> download all of the child porn you want, they don't say anything, but download some music or movies and the world comes to a stop
<nixternal> RIAA has a special spot on my ass just for their lips
<DaskreeCH> ha ha ha
<rgreening> just make sure you have a great big burrito before they kiss it
<nixternal> I torrented the hell out of Kubuntu, and Comcast sent me all kinds of take down/shut down notices...I stopped calling and went directly to their headquarters, only cuz I used to work in that building, I knew where to go and who to call utter retards
<nixternal> rgreening: man, all I eat are burritos
<nixternal> I eat free at Chipotle
<rgreening> lol
<nixternal> after every bike ride, straight to chipotle :)
<nixternal> fajita burritos are the yummy
<rgreening> fa-gee-tas
<txwikinger> nixternal: After the latest judgment by own of those useless judges you can claim someone else drove your ip address
<nixternal> judges don't scare me either, one of the illinois supreme court judges is a neighbor, and he knows how much I hate them all
 * txwikinger boycotts anything in th realm of the RIAA for more than 5 years
<nixternal> while you are at it, boycott all of this jacko crap on tv
<nixternal> whatever happened to RIP?
<txwikinger> well.. judges are not scary.. you need to use them
<nixternal> you need to kill them
<nixternal> man, not smoking has turned me into an asshole this week
<txwikinger> nixternal: The King is dead, long live the King
<nixternal> king of pedos!
<txwikinger> any king
<txwikinger> yep.. you sound quite irritated
<nixternal> pop music, so easy to be the king when all you have to go against is britney spears, nsync, backstreet boys, and crap like that
<txwikinger> Make it at least count and keep it up ;)
<nixternal> of course :)
<nixternal> man, I want another burrito now, damn you roedric!!!
<txwikinger> I am tired
<nixternal> man, I want another burrito now, damn you roedric!!!   <- rgreening
<nixternal> right after you left :)
<txwikinger> worked the whole day and then drove around in a Rental truck getting furniture my wife wanted
<nixternal> I just rode hard core today, to the point where I saw dots and felt like puking...I love climbing hills on my bike!
<txwikinger> Simulating Tour de France ;)
<txwikinger> Tomorrow is the first mountain stage.. good luck
<nixternal> ya, keep up with the tdf challenge
<nixternal> which someone I am in 5000 currently
<rgreening> sry nixternal :) didnt mean to make you hungry. haha
<txwikinger> I once did my own Tour de Luxembourg
<nixternal> don't know how that is happening, think I am getting jipped
<txwikinger> 10 days, everyday 200km
<nixternal> nice
<txwikinger> well.. after 15 years not riding a bicycle, I got mine going again.. go about twice a week to work and back
<txwikinger> I love passing all those commuters in cars sitting in a jam :D
<nixternal> I don't commute as much, as I only leave the house to do training and group rides :)
<nixternal> ok you vegetarians, what is a good veggie food that will give power? as of right now, everything I have tried sucks....my favorite right now is sushi rice, egg, a lil olive oil, i cook it up, mix it up, mash it in a pan to make like rice crispie treats, let it dry out and take that on my rides
<nixternal> but w/o some turkey, or espeically bacon, there is 0 energy from it
<ScottK> Skittles
<nixternal> i would figure the rice and egg would do something
<nixternal> mmmm skittles
<nixternal> always have a bag of skittles and a payday when I ride :)
<nixternal> skittles remove the taste of about a 100 or so bugs that collect in my mouth while riding
<nixternal> and trail mix for the win
<maco> here's an idea: close your mouth while riding
<maco> so you need some fat in it?
<maco> fat = energy
<nixternal> fat = bad
<nixternal> while riding
<nixternal> complex carbs ftw
<nixternal> sushi rice is the best for complex carbs, but damnit it didn't work
<maco> ah...well then, was it white or brown rice?
<nixternal> I hit the 100 mile mark and felt like death this weekend
<nixternal> white
<maco> use brown!
<nixternal> brown rice is nothing more than a myth
<nixternal> learned that while body building
<maco> white rice is stripped like white flour
<nixternal> you get like 2% more with brown on a good day
<nixternal> a real dietician will tell you that, but not the fake ones that help market the more expensive brown rice
<nixternal> i have to admit, some canadian bacon with this bad boys, and you have one hell of a tasty little rice cake
<maco> perhaps nuts?
<nixternal> oh man, I am a trail mix junky :)
<maco> maybe use peanut butter as your binder?
<nixternal> that helps a bit actually
<nixternal> ya, maybe I should stop giving the dog peanut butter and eat more of it :p
<nixternal> paydays are a great source of good energy as well
<nixternal> one of the ladies on our cycling team taught me that one recently
<nixternal> and I just found out tonight, she invented this whicked cool towlette thing that is sun protectant and insect repellant in one, and it stretches, so you can use it like a bath towel on your back...it is damn groovy
<nixternal> smells a little girlish, but that was ok, I still used it on tonights ride, and 0 skeeters attacked me while everyone else was crying
<nixternal> one thing I learned, don't wipe it on your forehead though, sweat will run into your eyes and burn you like mace :p
<ScottK> OK.  dontzap is seeded again.  It'll need to get repromoted back to Main before it's back on CD.
<nixternal> groovy dude :)
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> are you going to publish rc2 packages for kde 4.3 or will you go strait to 4.3.0?
<nixternal> bobesponja: ScottK and I were trying to figure that out earlier...need to find out what the ninjas are up to
<bobesponja> nixternal: ok, cause plasma crashes a lot on jaunty, switching virtual desktops
<nixternal> ya, it crashes a lot just looking at it in karmic I have noticed
<nixternal> half the time I don't even realize the crash until plasma-desktop restarts
<nixternal> and it looks like layers on teh bottom for just a second
<ScottK> We are doing rc2 for karmic
<bobesponja> ok, cool
<bobesponja> I'm on karmic =)
<bobesponja> ScottK: karmic only?
<ScottK> That's all that's started.  We usually do the backport after.
<bobesponja> ok, thanks for the info
<Lure> nixternal_: would you run for CC?
 * Lure would like to see kubuntu person in CC  ;-)
<ryanakca> Could I get some suggestions for bug 389245 please so that I can get it fixed and start prodding sysadmins?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389245 in kubuntu-website "[wiki] top title doesn't have separators and is redundant" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389245
<Riddell> dddddddddddddd
<neversfelde> Bielefeld?
<ryanakca> hsitter: Started on it, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Website/HowtoHelp ... I'll finish it when I get back from work.
<Riddell> agateau: back home?
<agateau> Riddell: yup
<agateau> Riddell: still at GCDS?
<Riddell> yes, but it's very quiet today
<Riddell> agateau: if ever you want more notifications work to do, the updatedb cron could really do with a GUI notification, I always wonder why my system grinds to a halt and have to run top to spot it
<agateau> Riddell: nice idea :)
<agateau> I am also always wondering about this
<Riddell> ~twitter update the amount of sand I have in my hair is scary
<kubotu> status updated
<ScottK> Riddell: dontzap somehow fell out of our seed.  I put it back, but it'd been dropped to Universe in the meantime.  Would you please promote it?
<Riddell> I thought that came in through a Recommends
<Riddell> launchpad seems to think it's in main
<Riddell> although the archive doesn't, maybe someone else just put it back?
<ScottK> Riddell: Perhaps.  I reseeded it last night.  I put it back as a desktop/netbook recommends
<james_w> ScottK: has it been fixed to do the right thing in the new X world?
<ScottK> james_w: I'll test it and see.
<james_w> doesn't look like it from the changelog
<ScottK> Apparently not since I'm still here.
<ScottK> james_w: Thanks for pointing that out.
<james_w> ScottK: might also be worth checking the KDE thing for configuring keyboard layouts
<james_w> there's a chance it's an option in there now
<ScottK> Good point.  Thanks.
<ScottK> It appears not.
<ScottK> james_w: Thanks again for hunting that down.
<james_w> np
<ScottK> vorian: We can drop dontzap and tseliot's patch from kdebase as there is (well hidden) upstream support for re-enabling ctrl-alt-backspace now.
<ScottK> vorian: For you please take care of that in the RC2 packaging.
<ScottK> I think we'll want a release note on that too.
<ScottK> Gotta run.  Back in an hour
<rgreening> ScottK: how hidden?
<ScottK> It's a bit twisty, but it's there.  I can give specifics when I get back.
<rgreening> kk
<maco> rgreening, in the language -> keyboard settings, go to the advanced tab and scroll down
<maco> (in systemsettings)
<vorian> it's all in one patch
<maco> just wondering: did any of you go to Keyboard to set your layout and then discover it doesnt have keyboard layout, just shortcuts and get confused?
<hsitter> ryanakca++
<Mamarok> hi all
<Mamarok> is there a chance to get the folowing fixed?
<Mamarok>  kde-devel: Depends: kde-core (>= 5:50ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) but 5:48ubuntu2~jaunty1~ppa1 is installed
<JontheEchidna> sup dudes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Packaging RC2.  Got time to help?
 * JontheEchidna is 1k miles away from his dev computer
<JontheEchidna> nice of them to give us some warning, though
<hsitter> uh
<hsitter> JontheEchidna \o/
 * hsitter hugs JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hsitter: btw, that bug I assigned to you yesterday should be fixed in RC2, so you probably don't have to worry about it
<hsitter> you assigned me to a bug? Oo
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You still in VA?
 * hsitter notes that JontheEchidna should fix the weather bug though
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: KY
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Ah.  Even more backward.
<JontheEchidna> we were in VA until the 4th
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: the plasma one?
<JontheEchidna> hsitter: yus
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: When are you back?
<hsitter> ok
<JontheEchidna> let's see, we leave sunday
<JontheEchidna> so monday we'll get back, I think
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * hsitter thinks that the oxygen firefox theme is ported to 3.5 somewhat
<JontheEchidna> hsitter: the weather bug is where the BBC changed their service URL, right?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: o/
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: bug 396698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396698 in plasma-widget-weather "Bad weather bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396698
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: oh hi
<JontheEchidna> hsitter: ok, yeah. the weather dataengine probably cached the old weather condition, but can't get the new one since the url changed
<Quintasan> oh well, that reminds me I picked up the t-clock plasmoid
<Quintasan> RC2 comes first
<hsitter> so, should I sue bbc for drowning the city of st. pölten?
<JontheEchidna> lex79, Quintasan; o/
<JontheEchidna> hsitter: lol
<Quintasan> hsitter: plz do so :D
<ScottK> hsitter: Was it a nice place?
<hsitter> nah, never liked it, was just worth a cigarette break when going from upper austria to vienna
<ScottK> Then probably not.
<hsitter> too bad
<ScottK> Not enough in damages to justify the pain of the paperwork
<ScottK> Tonio_: I could REALLY use those default settings.  Even if they aren't perfect ....
<hsitter> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/oxyfox-3.5.ogv
<nixternal_> Lure: I would run, yes
<Quintasan> oxyfox?
<hsitter> oxygen theme for firefox
<Quintasan> do want
<Quintasan> :>
<Lure> nielsslot: great! I think you are perfect candidate! If you need cheerleaders for nomination, let me know ;-)
<Lure> nixternal_: ^^^
<maco> that would be @ nixternal_?
<Lure> maco: yes
<nixternal_> am I being nominated?
<maco> i wonder how many nominations there are so far. i nominated pleia2.
<Lure> nixternal_: I would nominate you, if you are fine to run for it
<nixternal_> sure, go for it
<Lure> nixternal_: ok, will write e-mail tonight
<hsitter> Quintasan: http://aplg.kollide.net/install.html
<Quintasan> if it counts nixternal_ has my vote :P
<nixternal_> he has my vote too :)
<Lure> Quintasan: it will, when we get to voting
<maco> how does the voting work?
<maco> each pick one? put them in the order of preference then instant run off?
<Lure> maco: I think sabdfl confirms nominees and then they get voted by all members
<Lure> maco: afair
<maco> right, but how does the voting by all members part work
<Lure> maco: launchpad
<maco> so we each pick one and the 4 with the most votes get it?
<Lure> maco: like kubuntu-council vote recently
<Lure> maco: right
<hsitter> polls in launchpad are the suck
<maco> im not a kubuntu member so i didnt vote in kubuntu council thingy
<maco> just a normal ubuntu member
<Lure> maco: you are not? then add topic to next kubuntu meeting... ;-)
<maco> or wait til my ubuntu membership expires in a few months then do the kubuntu meeting and get 'em both covered in one go
<Lure> hsitter: is nick change to be permanent?
<ScottK> Lure: I'm pretty sure with hsitter, nothing is permenant.
<Lure> maco: you can prolong membership expiration on your own - no need to reapply
<Quintasan> wait, being a kubuntu member !== ubuntu member?
<maco> kubuntu members are a subset of ubuntu members
<Lure> maco: and I think getting ubuntu members become kubuntu members should not be that hard process
<Quintasan> :<
<maco> if you get kubuntu membership, you get automatic ubuntu membership, but not vice versa
<Lure> maco: even though kubuntu council is know to be though when it gets to memberships ;-)
<Lure> known
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Quintasan.
 * hsitter tends to agree with ScottK
<maco> and thorough?
<Quintasan> kubotu: order Council Seat for nixternal_
 * kubotu slides council seat down the bar to nixternal_
<maco> haha
<Quintasan> :P
 * Lure has sometimes hard time to map nick -> person
<hsitter> Lure: you know, I can quite the bitch when grilling people :P
<hsitter> +be
<Lure> hsitter: I am glad I was accepted before you getting into council ;-)
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> :D
<nixternal> silly lil tail
<maco> hey so if i wanted to apply to motu at the last MC meeting of the year (i assume thats in december?), what should i do between now and then to make sure i know how things work well?
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> tail => pony => nixternal == ninja pony
<hsitter> ponies++
<Quintasan> LOL :D
<maco> shirts at a hackercon last year: i <3 pwnies
<nixternal> muhahaha
 * Lure notices that today's alternate image is no good for my karmic reinstall - will have to wait another day.. :-(
<nixternal> watch out for my back kick
<hsitter> oh my
 * Quintasan pokes nixternal with a stick
<Quintasan> :3
<hsitter> maco: become a ninja
<maco> hsitter, im not in good enough shape :(
<nixternal> lol
 * Quintasan puts on his nin4 suit
<hsitter> maco: in that case package some stuff from kde-apps/gnome-apps
<hsitter> or plasmoids
<hsitter> everyone likes packaging plasmoids since it includes no work whatsoever
<nixternal> why do I keep getting these emails from OLF for speakers? maco are you getting them too?
<Quintasan> :D
 * Quintasan has packaged over 9000 plasmoids
<hsitter> and spent over 5 minutes on them
<hsitter> like, all of them
<hsitter> :P
<ScottK> And it shows ....
<ScottK> ;-)
<Quintasan> you got me there :P
<hsitter> kubotu: np
<kubotu> hsitter doesn't exist on last.fm, perhaps they need to: lastfm user <username>
<hsitter> pff
<hsitter> kubotu: np apachelogger
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Poor Leno (Istanbul Forever Take)" by Röyksopp [Röyksopp's Night Out (Live EP), 2006]; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<Quintasan> kubotu: np Quintasan
<kubotu> Quintasan listened to "The Picard Song" by DarkMateria [[non-album tracks]] 18 hours ago; see http://www.last.fm/user/Quintasan for more
<Quintasan> oh
<hsitter> *nod*
<Quintasan> It's alive!
<hsitter> Huma after all, huh? :P
<hsitter> *Human even
<hsitter> Firefox theming causes quite the brain demage alright
<Quintasan> sup, where's my AmaroK?
 * ScottK notes that the smb thing on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Karmic is very lonely.  
 * hsitter thinks it should be redone from scratch through, the original concept was not really including upgrading it for new firefox versions, but oxygen versions, while indeed the former is much more important and also more work than the latter
<ScottK> That'd be a really great thing to get done if someone could take that one.
<hsitter> sftp ftw :P
<hsitter> sftp + avahi ftw!
<hsitter> that said, did anyone look into making the new network kio slave use sftp instead of fish?
 * nixternal updates patches for apport-kde in kubuntu lp integration in kdelibs
 * hsitter shudders
<maco> nixternal, i got one. it showed up 24 hours after the cfp closed. *shrug*
<maco> by the way, anyone wanna sponsor umm... 6 debdiffs?
<Quintasan> :D
<hsitter> so
<hsitter> who is doing kubufox?
<hsitter> that name, btw, totally doesn't fit in with any naming semi-policy we apply
<hsitter> s/kubufox/firefox-kubuntu
<Quintasan> my question is, how we will know when to pull kubufox instead of ubufox?
<maco> kubuntu-desktop?
<maco> if its installed, ...umm...hrm...
<maco> is it possible to have conditional dependencies?
<hsitter> no
<maco> oh!
<maco> do kubufox|ubufox
<hsitter> you can do ubufox | firefox-kubuntu
<hsitter> that would still prefer ubufox over firefox-kubuntu though
<maco> if they have ubuntu-desktop theyll already have ubufox
<Quintasan> meta-package?
<maco> if its a kde only system, itll grab kubufox
<hsitter> of course if apt was at least the tiniest bit intelligent it would choose whatever is suggested by most other packages
 * Quintasan suggests metapackage for firefox-kubuntu
<hsitter> Quintasan: what use would that have?
<hsitter> maco: apt is not that good
<Quintasan> hsitter: well, pull firefox and kubufox?
<maco> but in | situations, it takes the first one unless the second is already there
<hsitter> Quintasan: that is what kubuntu-desktop would do
<nixternal> hsitter: has kdelibs 4.3 RC2 been pushed to builds yet? is it safe for me to make a quick change in bzr?
<hsitter> maco: righto
<ScottK> nixternal: It has not.
<maco> so if kubufox is first, itll be installed only on systems that dont alrady have ubufox. that is, in kde-only systems
<maco> but itll prevent kde-only systems from preferring ubufox
<hsitter> nixternal: I am not doing release work for now
<nixternal> k, I am going to make a quick change in bzr, so vorian/hsitter/ScottK remember to bzr up before pushing it
<ScottK> nixternal: What is it?
<maco> (does my logic work?)
<hsitter> well
<hsitter> TBH
<hsitter> firefox-kubuntu and ubufox should be suggests
<ScottK> maco: I think so.
<hsitter> so they shouldn't be pulled in, but recommended by the appropriate -desktop packages
<Quintasan> +1 hsitter
<maco> but if firefox isnt a by default on kubuntu,why pull its extension in k-d?
<nixternal> ScottK: changed kubuntu_51_launchpad_integration.diff to use my new apport-kde application instead of apport-qt
<ScottK> hsitter: We can't recommend anything firefox in kubuntu-desktop because it'll pull all the gtk stuff onto the CD.
<Quintasan> maco: firefox reccomends ubufox and apt pulls recommends by default
<hsitter> ScottK: don't make firefox-kubuntu depend on firefox :P
<nixternal> Riddell: kdelibs/khelpmenu will now use apport-kde...that job is done :)
<maco> Quintasan, im saying change firefox to recommends kubufox | ubufox
<hsitter> maco: then anyone will get kubuntu integration over ubuntu's
<ScottK> maco: I don't think it recommends either right now.  Also you need to consider Xubuntu too.
<hsitter> e.g. someone workign his way up from a minimal installation etc.
<ScottK> hsitter: Not everyone, ubufox is part of ubuntu-desktop
<maco> xubuntu doesnt have firefox by default?
<ScottK> maco: They do, but do they have ubufox?
<maco> what's it use? epiphany?
<maco> hm dunno
<hsitter> ScottK: well, everyone who does not have ubufox yet anyway
<Quintasan> I think another problem is - we don't have a frontend to apturl
<ScottK> Quintasan: Get cracking.
<maco> i was thinking if the others have ubufox pre-installed by default, then only kubuntu ever looks at that recommends: line and does something with it
<hsitter> apturl is a load of workaround
<Quintasan> I have no coding skills :P
<hsitter> that stuff should be implemented into kpackagekit in generic matter :P
<hsitter> maco: there are cases where you don't have it installed in either case
<hsitter> maco: + you need to consider derivates I suppose
<hsitter> those might not ship with firefox nor ubufox but user can still install if they choose to
<maco> :(
<hsitter> weird grammar I have today :D
<hsitter> maco: the ultimate solution is that apt scores alternative options by the amount of suggestions
<hsitter> so kubuntu-desktop would suggest firefox-kubuntu and ubuntu-desktop would suggest ubufox
<nixternal> OK, gonna go watch some of the TDF, back in a bit
<hsitter> if former is installed firefox-kubuntu gets pulled in due to higher score
<hsitter> if both are installed: whatever gets listed first gets installed
<maco> or if apt could have if (kubuntu-desktop.installed == true) recommends: kubufox ; else recommends: ubufox
<hsitter> if say xubuntu-desktop also suggests ubufox, and all three -desktop packages are installed
<hsitter> ubufox gets higher score than firefox-kubuntu
<ScottK> Perhaps firefox can recommend firefox-enhancements | ubufox | kubuntu-firefox where firefox-enhancements is a virtual package that both provide.  If some derivative wants some different (or even empty) enhancements package they can provide it.
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> ScottK: wouldn't that still install ubufox?
<ScottK> Put them in a different order or we could seed an empty kubuntu-no-firefox package than provides it.
<ScottK> It's what we're doing with default-mta currently.
<ScottK> In Debian default-mta is provided by exim4, in Ubuntu it's provided by postfix.
<hsitter> well, that is not much different from actually putting kubuntu-firefox on the CD without depends on firefox :P
<hsitter> actually
<hsitter> s/kubuntu-firefox/firefox-kubuntu
<Quintasan> guys, is it a good sign that I'm not satisied with packaging three kde thingies?
<hsitter> you might be addicted
<Quintasan> s/satisied/satisfied
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> addiction to packaging
<ScottK> Wahoo!  Kubuntu Netbook images failed to build.
<hsitter> \o/
<ScottK> This is exciting because we are now trying to build images and it was upstart's fault, not ours.
<Quintasan> kubotu: order fixed Netbook images for ScottK
 * kubotu slides fixed netbook images down the bar to ScottK
<hsitter> just wait till I get my netbook
<ScottK> Tonio_: ^^^ I say again, netbook-default-settings please.
<hsitter> will beat up all of kde :P
<Quintasan> also
<hsitter> ScottK: do we actually have stuff that needs to be changed?
<hsitter> supposedly that should be brain stormed first :P
<ScottK> hsitter: Yes.  Mostly making stuff smaller.
<hsitter> stuff being ...
<ScottK> hsitter: Stuff being stuff Tonio_ has figured out, but hasn't shared.
<hsitter> fonts should be smaller anyway, shouldn't they?
 * ScottK is not worrying about it right now since Tonio_ has it covered.
<hsitter> bad idea aggregation process I must say :P
<hsitter> ScottK: minds>mind :P
<Quintasan> ARGH
<ScottK> More interestingly we worked out a sketch of a plan for plasma-netbook (not plasma-mid anymore) integration for Karmic with upstream yesterday.
<Quintasan> LP is so slooow
<ScottK> Plasma-netbook is being developed for KDE 4.4 due to some stuff needed that isn't in 4.3.
<hsitter> ScottK: is it going to be usable by karmic release?
<ScottK> Yes
<Quintasan> yay \o/
<hsitter> Quintasan: use chromium :P
<Quintasan> it isnt going to help, is it? :P
<ScottK> What we worked out is to get some patches to kde4libs/kdebase* we can backport before feature freeze.  Then we get FFe to land plasma-netbook crack up to the very end.
<hsitter> Quintasan: plasma-netbook?
<Quintasan> hsitter: chromium :P
<hsitter> Quintasan: sure it will
<hsitter> way faster
<ScottK> hsitter: So we have some bleeding edge super cool netbook crack to demo, but don't do anything to put the stability of the regular Kubuntu desktop at risk with late changes.
<maco> "crack" is an incredibly popular word in the *buntu world, isn't it?
<hsitter> well, judging from earlier backports I would think that the patches could risk stability :P
<ScottK> That's why they are done by feature freeze so if there are problems we have time to work it out.
<hsitter> we had most of the other backports also by feature freeze :P
<ScottK> What really bit us on the backports before was doing them at the last moment.
<ScottK> hsitter: Not the python plasma one.
<ScottK> Which gave us the lovely circular build-dep in KDE 4.1/Intrepid
<hsitter> well, I told you that this one would cause problems
<ScottK> You were right.  We shouldn't have done that one.
<ScottK> I think the rest were OK.
 * hsitter reverted a lot of backports
<hsitter> e.g. the kwin cube stuff
<hsitter> anyway
<ScottK> OK.  Right, so we ended up OK.
<hsitter> the thing is: what do we do if there appears some problem we can't work around?
<hsitter> pull off plasma-netbook, or go ahead anyway?
<ScottK> Then we dump it and push to Karmic +1
<hsitter> hm
 * Quintasan is getting more confident with bzr and ppa's :P
<hsitter> ScottK: maybe we could get it into backports along with the necessary deps?
<ScottK> We've said from the beginning that our minimal objective for Kubuntu Netbook in this cycle was to provide a traditional Kubuntu, but scaled for netbooks.
<hsitter> Quintasan: if I had time and motivation to finish the dev-tool porting to server based system it would be even more comfortable ;-)
<Quintasan> hmm should I bump libqt4-phonon-dev to 4.5.2?
<ScottK> hsitter: Maybe.  We might also push some stuff to a PPA, but then we'd have to be Kubuntu Netbook Remix and I really want to avoid that.
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.  4.5.1/4.5.2 should be binary compatible.
<Quintasan> okay
<hsitter> ScottK: ok, I think we should make it clear that regular 4.3 pimped for netbook is the main focus
 * hsitter notes that the public advertisement that happened for the kwin cube backport was quite unproducitve
<hsitter> so we should avoid that kind of stuff :)
<ScottK> That should be done soon. (If Tonio_ would deliver his setting changes - did I mention that).
<ScottK> hsitter: As a matter of strategy, we should proof the kde4libs/kdebase* changes in a PPA and be comfortable with them before they go into the archive.
<Quintasan> yarr, moar packaing
<Quintasan> packaging*
<hsitter> insane he is
<hsitter> a new minion we need
<hsitter> ScottK: well, they shouldn't stay too long there
<ScottK> Agreed.
<hsitter> the most critical issues aren't within the range of expected ones, and might not be related
<hsitter> so larger test coverage makes a lot of sense
<Quintasan> ScottK: please check my question in da bunk3r
<_Groo_> anyone here testing dri2/kms for radeon?
<Quintasan> rgreening_: ping
<rgreening> hey Quintasan
<Quintasan> rgreening: need help with anything?
<Quintasan> I'm going out for whole weekend and I think I can do something in advance :P
<hsitter> major pot move with KDE 4.3 coming in
<rgreening> Quintasan: hmm... nothing at the moment...
<Quintasan> pot == translation?
<Quintasan> +s
 * Quintasan found work on LP
<hsitter> po == translation
<hsitter> pot == translation template
<_Groo_> can anyone confirm if policykit is broken in jaunty? i cant make k3b/brasero show the dvd device when running as normal user.. only as root :(
<Lure> _Groo_: works for me with k3b
<_Groo_> Lure: k3b 2.0 i might add... not old k3b for kde3
<Lure> _Groo_: yes, k3b 1.65.0~alpha1+svn962070-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Lure> _Groo_: ups, it is from ppa
<Lure> _Groo_: I think it is from Tonio_'s ppa
<Quintasan> hmm, should I REVU train-clock plasmoid? from SVN ofc
<Quintasan> I hate writing description for clock plasmoids
<Quintasan> ARGH
<hsitter> well
<hsitter> eh
<hsitter> srsly
<hsitter> don't we have enough clocks?
<maco> bored core devs? anyone?
<Quintasan> hsitter: Bug #383478
<Riddell> nixternal: what's this about kdelibs and apport?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383478 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Train clock plasmoid from kde-playground" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383478
<Quintasan> :D
<nixternal> Riddell: fixed it to use the new apport-kde instead of apport-qt, and fixed it so apport works with kde apps under Help -> File bug report...
<smarter> Card addCard(Card card = Card());
<Riddell> nixternal: ahh clever
<smarter> sometimes, it feels like C++ is a little bit too verbose :P
<Riddell> nixternal: I also fixed some bugs in apport-kde in a branch in ~jr and put in a merge request
<nixternal> groovy
<Quintasan> lol @ launchpad
<Quintasan> loading time : 22 minutes and 20 seconds
<_Groo_> Lure: do you have brasero installed also? can you check if he shows the devices?
<Lure> _Groo_: no, and I cannot check, as my burner is USB and @work, so no way to try again until Monday
<Lure> _Groo_: but I have burned some CDs today, that is why I know it worked for me ;-)
<_Groo_> Lure: usbs are diferent... i need someone with an internal dvd drive
<_Groo_> or cd for that matter
<_Groo_> two more bugs :)
<_Groo_> ops, wrong window
<hsitter> Quintasan: I really do not think we should package stuff that is in playground and not released
<hsitter> might very well be that the original creator has no interest in maintaining it but wanted to publish it for reference et all
<Quintasan> well it's borked hsitter, borked beyond my motivation to fix it
<hsitter> see :P
<Quintasan> also skills I think
<hsitter> reject reject reject!
<hsitter> we ought to add less and polish more :P
<hsitter> oh
<hsitter> perfect project
<hsitter> Quintasan: kde-icons-oxygen needs to be renamed
<hsitter> oxygen-icon-theme
<Quintasan> if you wont accept it the I will push it to my PPA :P
<hsitter> since it is not KDE-specific but following xdg spec for the better part
<Quintasan> hsitter: sure thing :P
<_Groo_> anyone else with policykit 0.9.2 and a dvd/cd burner?
<hsitter> so the package name should be aligned with other xdg following themes like tango or human
<hsitter> Quintasan: this also needs to be discussed with the debian kde team, though I suppose they will agree
<Quintasan> hsitter: I should do it in bzr?
<hsitter> well, first talk to debian (mailing list eg)
<hsitter> if they agree change it in debian and in bzr
<Quintasan> I prefer irc
<hsitter> Quintasan: whatever, but make sure a mail gets sent
<Quintasan> k
<hsitter> decision making needs to be better documented :P
<hsitter> next on the agenda:
<hsitter> apachelogger or hsitter?
<hsitter> no nick change or nick change?
<Quintasan> no nick change
<maco> bzr revert
 * hsitter thinks that apachelogger is almost a trademark so he likes that better
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> well, my dear friends
<apachelogger> time for the bed it is again
<apachelogger> see you tomorrow :)
<maco> hehe yoda
<Quintasan> debian irc - responsive as usual xD
<Quintasan> apparently, #debian-kde is wrong channel xD
<Sime> Hi all, I'm having a bad time updating karmic. It seems to be crashing during pkg upgrade/install.
<maco> what crashed? did it just log you out to a teminal?
<maco> if so, it restarted kdm because it updated kdm. current version of that package wont do that from now on, its just a remnant of the old package
<maco> (at least, i hope it was fixed in kdm when fixed in gdm....)\
<Sime> well, it wouldn't boot.
<Sime> I've kind of fixed it by rescuing it.
<maco> crash usually invovles having it run to begin with
<Sime> "dpkg --configure -a" also crashed/rebooted the machine.
<Sime> I'm running dpkg again now.
<Sime> it is still running.
<maco> less /var/log/apt/term.log will let you see where the crash happened
<ScottK> Sime: If it didn't boot: Do you have Kernel Mode Setting disabled?
<Sime> ScottK: it looks like it didn't boot because dpkg wasn't finished properly.
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<Sime> ScottK: I haven't seen or done anything with KMS. (virtual box BTW)
<ScottK> My new netbook wouldn't boot until I disabled KMS.
<Sime> it looks a lot better now.
<Sime> KDE 4.3 with air and X working ok.
<ScottK> We're about to start uploading RC2.
<ScottK> Sime: I showed my netbook with Kubuntu last night to a guy who's a very pro-Windows IT person and it took him less than I minute to decide he wanted one.
<ScottK> He's had a Windows XP netbook and sent it back because it was complete crap.
<Sime> hehe.
<Sime> I showed my KDE 4 to my brother in law.
<Sime> The "zoom out and show all virtual desktops" sold him. ;-)
<ScottK> shtylman: You did the installer map and other improvements, right?
<Quintasan> I will kill him, I swear
<ScottK> Quintasan: Who, so we can give them a fair running start?
<Quintasan> apachelogger
<ScottK> Fortunately he doesn't exist anymore, so it should help on your dry cleaning bill.
<Quintasan> he asked me to discuss with debian changing oxygen-icons to oxygen-icon-theme
<Quintasan> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/oxygen-icons_4:4.2.95-1.html
<Sime> ScottK: just a heads up. There will be a new PyQt bug fix release soon, maybe this weekend. You'll need it for plasma.
<Quintasan> and I lol'd
<_Groo_> Sime: well radeon guys broken our beloved kwin3d :P i cant use it anymore with latest dri2/kms :(
<_Groo_> Sime: only compiz ¬¬
<ScottK> Sime: So do I need it before I upload RC2 and if so is there a patch I can use in the meantime?
<Sime> _Groo_: you would expect these drivers to settle down and just work one day.
<Sime> ScottK: it is not super-critical. Without it Python plasmoids which use data engines will fail.
<ScottK> Intel + KMS is promised to start working in the next release.
<maco> works here..
<ScottK> Sime: OK, so there's no build time issue?  It's just broken at run time until we get the fix?
<Sime> ScottK: run time, yes.
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.  We can live with the for the moment.
<_Groo_> Sime: it worked till last month.. i already opened a bug and bugged the hell out of the radeon devs.. airlied and agd5f both want my skull... (two more to go ::)
<Sime> _Groo_: keep on them...
 * Quintasan will make sure apachelogger spill all the details before giving him work
<_Groo_> Sime: quote from airlied lol... some time ago in a galaxy very very close... i care little for your card (my evil rs485), i care even less for kwin 3d lol lol
<_Groo_> Quintasan: cant you make apachelogger bleed a little too? eheheheh
<Quintasan> oh, he ain't going to bleed a little, I think he needs to spill at least 3 liters of blood :>
<Quintasan> om nom nom
<ScottK> Quintasan: Who charged off to talk to Debian without enough facts?  Consider it learning a 'life lesson' and be glad the cost was so low.
<Quintasan> ScottK: be sure to eat apachelogger for this
<Quintasan> :3
<ScottK> Make sure to take pictures for the blog post.
<Quintasan> also I think we won't rename it but create a transitional package like Debian did
<Quintasan> ScottK: Pictures of what?
<ScottK> The killing and eating.
 * Quintasan looks around for his camera
 * Quintasan looks for memory card
<Quintasan> Done
<Quintasan> :3
<shtylman> ScottK: for this release cycle?
<shtylman> or last?
<ScottK> shtylman: Last.
<ScottK> I don't think much has been done this time.
<shtylman> yea...I did the installer map, patition bars, and other minor things
<shtylman> ScottK: not yet ... but hopefull the new look will happen :)
<ScottK> shtylman: OK.  Well did my first from scratch install since that work yesterday and it is absolutely lovely.  Fits nicely on 576 pixel tall screen too.
<ScottK> shtylman: Good work.
<shtylman> I just finishing moving, so I can pick up on my work again
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> shtylman: What have you got on your plate to work on?
<shtylman> ScottK: installer improvements and OO touchup
<ScottK> Cool.  Both important.
<shtylman> installer being the primary thing I need to tackle now
 * ScottK is looking for someone who can code and has time to do the smb config U/I.
<maco> code what?
<shtylman> start bringing in all these changes into the actual codebase and whatnot so they can be merged in and get out for testing
<maco> does java count?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It needs to be something we already have on CD.
<ScottK> That's pretty much Python, Perl, or C++ I think.
<ScottK> maco: What we want is a U/I for Samba configuration.  We had one in KDE3, but none in KDE4.
<ScottK> Quintasan: So do we need more oxygen-icons changes before I upload it?
<ScottK> kde4libs for RC2 is uploaded, so we've started.
<maco> oh. ill go back to hiding then as i sorta kinda know how to use each of those languages, but not much more advanced than print "hello_world" if (1==1)
<maco> oh wait...nope, cant even do that in c++. they have that cout thing i dont know how to use
<ScottK> maco: The good news on this project is we have nothing now, so there's no downside risk in trying.  My recommenation would be Python.
<nixternal> ScottK: quilt applied it smoothly
<nixternal> did I copy the wrong patch over I wonder
<ScottK> Dunno.  I force it and refreshed it and I think it's fine now.
<ScottK> Just doing a test build before I upload.
<ScottK> Like I should have the first time.
<nixternal> ya, I didn't test build as quilt applied it cleanly, I may have copied the wrong patch over though
<nixternal> copied the wrong patch to bzr that is
<ScottK> nixternal: Would you please check.
<nixternal> lol, I can't, as I rm -rf'd it :)
<nixternal> I can redo it quickly though
<nixternal> it is only changing 2 lines in the patch
<ScottK> It applied this time.  Just look at what's in bzr and make sure it's the right change.
<nixternal> it should just rmeove a comment, and change apport-qt to apport-kde, and change the -P to -p
<nixternal> that's all it should do
<nixternal> did you push to bzr? i just did a pull and didn't grab anything
<ScottK> I didn't.
<ScottK> I'll do it now.
<nixternal> the patch looks correct in bzr
<ScottK> quilt refresh seems to have mangled things.
<ScottK> nixternal: Pushed
<nixternal> umm, that patch is way different
<ScottK> That's just push -f and refresh
<ScottK> nixternal: Did you push all the previous patches before you applied yours?
<nixternal> wth, kubuntu_07 is wrong as well
<ScottK> nixternal: OK.  My push didn't change that one.
<nixternal> that wasn't the same patch that was in bzr originally though
<nixternal> there are about a hundred or so lines missing from it
<ScottK> Not good.
<ScottK> nixternal: Can you fix it quickly or perhaps I should drop them both for now and we can add them later?
<nixternal> I will revert our last couple of changes, use quilt to re-edit, then test build before committing...can I have a few minutes?
<ScottK> nixternal: How about you just upload when you're ready?
<nixternal> I can do that
<ScottK> OK.  We've pretty well got the whole stack done, so no point in waiting.
<ScottK> Quintasan: oxygen-icons looks good.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I haven't done anything with em yet
<ScottK> OK.  Who did that one?
<ScottK> Was it lex79?
<ScottK> Looks fine in any case
<Quintasan> + trasitional package?
<ScottK> We didn't rename anything yet
<nixternal> kdelibs is looking good thus far
<nixternal> laptop is getting hot to touch :p
<ScottK> Excellent
<ScottK> When I migrated all my old mail from Outlook pst to maildir I needed to set my laptop on a bag of ice to keep it going
<nixternal> I bet
<nixternal> pst files were ridiculous back in the day
<nixternal> I had to do that in like 1998 with my first job out the military
<ScottK> Of course if you leave it on too long then it gets cold and you get condensation.  Also not good.
<nixternal> they stuck me on a windows machine which was painful in the first place...eventually I wrote our software to work on Linux, took like a year but I got it, and that was it for my windows career :)
<ScottK> a|wen: Feel like writing some code?
<a|wen> in a language i know about?
<ScottK> a|wen: New app, so you pick.  We need a Samba config U/I.
<ScottK> It looks like the only big item on the TODO that I'm pretty sure no one is doing.
<nixternal> that would be a fairly easy task
<nixternal> just Qt'ize SWAT :p
<ScottK> nixternal: It mostly needs someone to sit down and do it.
<nixternal> if nobody does it, I am game
<a|wen> i'm leaving for summer holiday in a few days ... so it will in any case be an august project for me
<ScottK> nixternal: I'd say go for it then as feature freeze hits in August
<nixternal> i have nothing else to do than ride my bike and look for a job :p
 * a|wen "rides" his job and looks for a new bike instead
 * Quintasan is glad apachelogger is not here :3
<ScottK> nixternal: How's libs going?
<nixternal> almost done
<nixternal> laptop fan just kicked into high gear
<nixternal> that means it is getting close
<nixternal> 75%
<nixternal> I fixed kubuntu_07 patch as well
<nixternal> I think the reason the old patch didn't work is I may have broke it by manually editing it and copying the wrong one
<nixternal> kdelibs uploaded, bzr branch updated
<nixternal> time to go ride
<nixternal> later!
<ScottK> nixternal: Great.  See you later.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-11
<ScottK> KNE exists: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<ScottK> \o/
<a|wen> cool :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: ^^^
<DreadKnight> is rc2 being packaged for karmic or something?
<ScottK> DreadKnight: Yes.  We've just started uploading.
<DreadKnight> yey ^^ cheers
<ScottK> We usually get several days before a release to work on packages.
<ScottK> For RC2 we got less than one.
<DreadKnight> i wonder if wireless will be working now..
<ScottK> So we weren't ready for it to magically appear at release.
<ScottK> DreadKnight: No.
<DreadKnight> >_<
<ScottK> That needs a plasma-widget-networkmanager update (not part of a KDE release).  They are working on it, but it's in a bit a flux at the moment.
<DreadKnight> i understand
<DreadKnight> some people switched to wicd.. but that would remove some current stuff
<ScottK> I just configured it to work with ifup
<DreadKnight> never heard of it
<ScottK> That's the thing everyone used before there were GUI's to manage networking
<DreadKnight> xD
<DreadKnight> hope the good networkmanager plasmoid will be pushed into repositories asap
<ScottK> It will, but remember what that means.
<DreadKnight> mhm
<DreadKnight> that sabayon distro has a neat step for live cd installation where you can customize your packages..
<DreadKnight> (the kde one at least)..
<DreadKnight> hope kubuntu will have that as well at some point
<DreadKnight> i don't care that much about it actually, nvm
<ScottK> DreadKnight: shtylman is doing our installer work this cycle.  You might chat with him about it if you're interested in it.
<ScottK> OK.  nvm.
<DreadKnight> :D
<DreadKnight> thanks, i'll keep that in mind ScottK
<ScottK> pimlibs and libs-experimental are reviewed and ready for upload after libs gets published.
 * ScottK considers reorganizing the Kubuntu sees while he waits.
<lex79> ScottK: take packages from bzr, now ppa and bzr are synced
<lex79> ;)
<ScottK> lex79: That's where I've been taking from.  Were any of your not synced before?
<lex79> not mine, neversfelde's packages weren't
<lex79> now they are
<ScottK> lex79: Excellent.  You are a saint.  That will be a big help.  Thanks.
<lex79> don't worry, I hadn't much kubuntu time in this release
<ScottK> So if I want to test the webcam on this mini 10v, what's the easiest way to do that?
<lex79> you can install cheese for example
 * ScottK tries
 * ScottK never had a webcam before
<lex79> :)
<DreadKnight> linux sucks with webcams
<DreadKnight> but soon.. empathy ftw... and google's video/audio cross platform stuff into gmail and wave
<ScottK> Well cheese no works.
<ScottK> crashes or freezes
<ScottK> Webcam works in Kopete
 * shtylman has crappy webcam experience...but that could just be my microsuck cam :)
<DreadKnight> shtylman: nah, it's linux :P
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> I cannot boot any of the .31 kernels...I get an error: "device-mapper: table: 252:0 sda too small for target"
<ScottK> Need a bigger /boot?
<ScottK> How much RAM in the system?
<shtylman> 6 GB
<shtylman> 64GB on / with 37GB free
<shtylman> this only happens on the .31 kernels not the .30
<shtylman> (two disks in raid0 each 32GB)
<ScottK> How big is /boot?  Maybe .31 needs more
<shtylman> it is on the same part as /
<shtylman> in my mind it is a pretty serious regression...
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> OTOH, I installed the system I'm typing in from yesterday's dailies and there hasn't been a new kernel since.
<freeflying> ScottK: I think it will better to generate raw img, but not iso
<ScottK> freeflying: Why is that?  USB creator works with iso.
<ScottK> freeflying: My understanding (which may well be incorrect) is that UNR started with img for reasons that are not currently relevant (and that I don't remember what they were).
<freeflying> ScottK: usually netbook won't have a cdrom driver
<freeflying> ScottK: and you can't expect everyone would have exist ubuntu(or linux) installed machine
<ScottK> freeflying: Yes and people can use USB creator to make a USB installer image from iso.  There will be a windows version of USB creator too.
<ScottK> So I think it's OK.
<freeflying> ScottK: at least a raw img shall be alternative option
<ScottK> freeflying: OK.  Let me look into how hard that would be to do.
<freeflying> ScottK: ok, thanks
<ScottK> shtylman: What architecture are you running?  I just rebooted my i386 Karmic machine and it went fine.
<jwelsh> I have some questions about building KDE from SVN (on gentoo), #kde-devel is silent... would that be ontopic here?
<ScottK> Not really.
<apachelogger> hello, my beloved kubuntu friends
<Nightrose> hello beloved apachelogger :)
 * Nightrose bribes apachelogger into making neon work again
<Nightrose> Riddell said he packaged liblastfm
<apachelogger> where?
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> I need someone to monitor a SRU
<Nightrose> i have no idea
<Nightrose> Riddell: where did you package liblastfm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you know, at the akademy group photo it seems as if fregl and ruphy were about to hold hands
<apachelogger> you better watch out :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i know...
 * Nightrose is slightly worried
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> you know, those oxygen dudes are about the only ones who might eventually be more attractive than kubuntu developers...
<Nightrose> i have to say they already are i fear
<apachelogger> which of course ensures that even if I would get kicked out of kubuntu for the package change I am working on right now, I still would be pretty hot :P
<Nightrose> no offense to anyone here ;-)
<Nightrose> haha
<apachelogger> in that case I am hotter than any other kubuntu dev
<apachelogger> that is an advantage I suppose
<Nightrose> *g*
<shtylman_> ScottK: 64bit, are you also on a dmraid setup wtih raid 0?
<ScottK> shtylman_: No.
<ScottK> So the experiences probably aren't very comparable
<shtylman_> well, that is my setup... so reproducing my bug would probly require that :)
<ScottK> Yep
<apachelogger> whre are our minions? -.-
<ScottK> They seem to have packaged up rc2 just fine and then run off and left me to upload it.
<apachelogger> hehe :)
<apachelogger> still I need one to oversee a SRU
<ScottK> You can't have shtylman_.  He's got actual software to write.
<shtylman_> :)
<apachelogger> we should SRU shtylman_ at some point :P
<shtylman_> apachelogger: is that painful?
<apachelogger> well, if you don't qualify for SRU, then it probably will be painful :P
<ScottK> Depends on what you're in to, I guess.
<apachelogger> I have seen soyuz process uploads faster than today -.-
 * ScottK just uploaded bindings, so that won't help
<ScottK> neversfelde: Where did /usr/lib/libmbox.so and friends go?
<neversfelde> ScottK: seems that I forgot to mention that in the changelog
<ScottK> Well you mentioned updating the install file, but nothing about why or where it went.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could I trouble you to form an opinion about the correctness of the disappearance of libmbox from kdepim-runtime between RC1 and RC2?
<neversfelde> ScottK: I tried to grep libmbox and it is gone
<ScottK> neversfelde: I agree it's gone.  The question is where did it go?
<ScottK> If it's just been moved somewhere else, then we need to make sure we have appropriate replaces.
<ScottK> If it's been deleted, I suspect that's not intentiona.
<ScottK> ./l.
<apachelogger> where is it coming from anyway?
<neversfelde> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdepim/akonadi/resources/mbox/libmbox/
<apachelogger> ah
<neversfelde> probably it is part og akonadi
<apachelogger> akonadi == runtime?
<neversfelde> s/og/of
<neversfelde> apachelogger: it was in kdebindings for rc1
<apachelogger> kdepim/akonadi was supposed to be part of runtime
<apachelogger> so I would suppose runtime == akonadi
<ScottK> neversfelde meant part of kdepim-runtime
<apachelogger> svn 989200
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=989200&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 989200 | Make it compile with gold
<apachelogger> gold \o/
<apachelogger> ScottK: svn 989201
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=989201&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 989201
<apachelogger> remove the mbox source code since it isn't ready and makes things easier for the translators.
<ScottK> Weird.
 * neversfelde is a little bit confused at the moment
<neversfelde> sorry, I should not be at the phone and in irc at the same time^^
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> since you are here
<apachelogger> neversfelde: bug 221531 needs SRU
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<ScottK> apachelogger: So you think OK then?
<apachelogger> just backport my patch and fire off the SRU process
<apachelogger> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK moved on to -workspace.
<ScottK> will come back to it in a bit.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: k, I have never done a SRU before, so I will need some time to get in touch with it
<apachelogger> I am sure some other minion can help with that
<ScottK> It's all documented in incredibly painful detail at w.u.c/SRU
<apachelogger> neversfelde: first just get latest _jaunty_ package, backport the fix and create a debdiff
<apachelogger> attach that to the bug report and triage the jaunty ask
<apachelogger> s/ask/task
<apachelogger> @ary[parts[0]] += [{parts[1]=>[parts[2],parts[3]]}]
<apachelogger> that is so incredibly horrible it makes me shiver
<ScottK> apachelogger: When you fixed -workspace in bzr a week ago, how much did you test the revised patch?
<apachelogger> not at all
<apachelogger> what did I fix anyway?
<apachelogger> ScottK: does it fail to apply for .96?
<ScottK> kubuntu_11_fix_root_only_kcms.diff
 * apachelogger notes that for the better part the patch just became more lightweight codewise
<apachelogger> nothing really changed in the inner workings
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't know yet, but you helpfully failed to provide a debian/changelog entry, so I'm trying to understand.
<ScottK> Actually even better it looks like vorian clobbered it.
<ScottK> And your change for that matter.
<apachelogger> way to go vorian :P
 * apachelogger notes that somehow is data array is weird
 * ScottK goes back to pim-runtime for a while
<apachelogger> ah, unnecessary grouping
 * apachelogger drops additional subarray
<ScottK> Managed to type my gpg passphrase in only two tries.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> <= uberleet haxx0r
<apachelogger> that even spit something out
<ScottK> Modest too
<apachelogger> that is actually pretty nifty, now that I have sorted the array structure I really just need to make the template-list-processor-script to take rosetta-name and last-upload-date into account and then arne should be all happy :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any idea why your bzr commit also has changes to kubuntu_10_turn_on_kwin_compositing?
<apachelogger> ScottK: quilt refresh I suppose?
 * ScottK sighs
<ScottK> Yeah.  Looks like
<ScottK> OK.  I think I restored your changes.
<ScottK> OK.  That's an hour of my life I'll never get back.
<Ke> otherwise your backups are flawless!
<ScottK> apachelogger: Your kubuntu_11 'improvements' appear to have caused FTBFS.  Would you please have a look at it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: If my test build with it disabled builds, I'm going to upload that and you can sort it out later.
<neversfelde> changelog from kdelibs says that /usr/bin preparetips is in not-installed, but it isn't and it is listed as missing file. Should that be changed?
<ScottK> neversfelde: Yes.  Just change it in bzr (add it to not-installed) and we'll get it on the next upload.
<neversfelde> done
<dajomu> hello folks. anyway to correct kpackagekit when I get the errer "the backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!"
<Riddell> Nightrose: liblastfm is in karmic and jaunty-backports
<ScottK> dajomu: What did they tell you in #kde?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<Nightrose> Riddell: thx
<ScottK> Riddell: Getting close on RC2.
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> who keeps opping me?
<Nightrose> chanserv
<Nightrose> [09:07:14] *** Mode #kubuntu-devel +o Riddell by ChanServ
<Nightrose> that was 8h ago
<Riddell> but why?
<ScottK> Had a little problem with -workspace, but we're about to get back on track.
<Nightrose> no idea
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd ask vorian.  He seems to know about such things.
<dajomu> ScottK: they told me to talk to the kubuntu guys :)
<ScottK> dajomu: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<dajomu> I was experiencing this with Kubuntu 9.04, but now I have the same problem running linuxmint kde 4.3
<ScottK> dajomu: So you were upgrading to KDE 4.3 from our PPA when you got this error?
<dajomu> In kubuntu 9.04 i had the problem with kde 4.2.x
<dajomu> scottK: yes
<ScottK> dajomu: So kpackagekit is 'not very good'.  I suspect there is just too much going on for it's tiny little mind to comprehend.
<ScottK> dajomu: My recommendation is just do it in konsole with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<dajomu> seems there are several experiencing the same problem since there is filed a bug 272410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272410 in packagekit "packagekit says: The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272410
<dajomu> Scottk: I have don that
<ScottK> We released a 'fix' that improved the situation significantly.
<ScottK> Yours in is the first complaint I've heard of it since then.
<ScottK> If your system is fully up to date, just use apt-get and file a new bug.
<dajomu> Somebody wrote as a comment to that bug that this will be fixed in karmic, but not in jaunty since it is to big a problem. could that really be?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I just uploaded -workspace with your patch turned off, so over to you to clean it up when you can.
<dajomu> ScottK. I wont file a bug right now since I am using a kubuntu/mint hybrid. I just wanted to ask since a pure kubuntu install gave me problems as well
<ScottK> dajomu: My recollection is there was an update for Jaunty too
<dajomu> scottK: OK, I'm gonna test a bit more. thanks for your attention
<james_w> the jaunty update just increased the timeout
<james_w> so some will still hit it
<ScottK> james_w: Thanks.
<james_w> it's fixed in Karmic, but that's due to port from being a DBus backend to being a spawned backend, which is too intrusive a change for an update to Jaunty
<dajomu> anyone in charge of the kubuntu web-site here?
<james_w> perhaps the timeout could be increased further, I've not seen the code
<ScottK> dajomu: Talk to ryanakca about web site stuff.
<james_w> I imagine it's to prevent the GUI from freezing, and so the warning could just be disabled
<james_w> it's not useful to users, and if we can't fix the code then the GUI would freeze anyway, so warning about it too seems silly
<ScottK> Riddell: Dunno if you noticed, but we also have an image for Kubuntu Netbook now.
<ScottK> NCommander: If you're around it would be handy if you'd move kdebase-workspace to the front of the queue.
<dajomu> I have a question I have been wondering about for some time. Why is Kubuntu such a vanilla-distribution? Seems to me that it is just ubuntu with KDE. What about creating some identity and add some customizations to it. At least change the kickoff button
<Ke> vanilla is good, customiations are bad
<Ke> +z
<dajomu> ?
<ScottK> dajomu: It's being discussed (and I believe worked on) for Karmic, but being close to a 'pure' KDE is something we aim for.
<ScottK> It's actually a bit of a feature that if you want a binary distro, but a very upstream like KDE experience, Kubuntu is the best one for that
 * ScottK waves at sebas.
<ScottK> Did anyone do RC2 for Jaunty?
<dajomu> ScottK: hmm... so it is not a neglected area... ok. so now when ubuntu is going to enhance its visual and going away from a default gnome install/visual kubuntu will still keep going as before
<ScottK> If not, I think it's safe to get started.
<ScottK> dajomu: Not at all.  We just do it differently.
<neversfelde> ScottK: I started with kdelibs for jaunty
<ScottK> dajomu: The user experience team that is working on Ubuntu will also do stuff for Kubuntu this cycle, but it will arrive differently.
<dajomu> ScottK: So whats the difference between kubuntu and debian kde?
<dajomu> I see
<ScottK> dajomu: Between Deban and Kubuntu about two years.
<dajomu> hehehe
<dajomu> alrighty then
<ScottK> dajomu: While the ux work is default in Ubuntu and done as an alternative to upstream stuff, for Kubuntu the ux stuff will generally be optional and we are working with KDE to get things upstream.
<ScottK> So Kubuntu will stil be a pretty upstream KDE, but KDE will take this work and all will benifit.
<dajomu> ScottK: ok. good deal
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, excellent news
<ScottK> dajomu: If you look at the Akademy group photo you'll find the head of Canonical's user experience project in it.
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know what makes it larger than the CDs?
<ScottK> Riddell: I tossed all the language packs back in since we aren't limited to 700MB.
<Riddell> good plan
<ScottK> Riddell: kubuntu-netbook has a 1gig limit just like UNR.
<ScottK> And that's totally artificial ...
<dajomu> Now one last thing which is a paperKut. In firefox, konqueror, kate, etc. you use the shortcuts ctrl+c/v for copy/paste, but in konsole you have to use shift+ctrl+c/v for the same. that is inconsistency
<dajomu> same goes for gnoe
<dajomu> gnome
<Ke> dajomu: ctrl+c is for sigint
<ScottK> dajomu: I always just use shift-insert anyway.
<Ke> I guess there would be riots if someone gave alternative function to ctrl+c on konsole
<dajomu> ScottK: even in konqueror?
<ScottK> dajomu: No.  Whenever I'm working in a shell.
<ScottK> Doesn't matter which one, that seems to work.
<dajomu> ScottK: forgot that ctrl+c is for sigint.
<Ke> iirc copy paste is inconsistent also on windows command line
<dajomu> it is? how so?
<Ke> no idea
<a|wen> copy-paste is not inconsistent, it's hell on windows command line
<dajomu> meaning?
<a|wen> it involves multiple clicks, and there is no real shortcuts for it
<dajomu> ajwen: I believe you can change the default to accept ctrl+c/v or do I remember wrong?
<a|wen> copy: right-click; choose mark; mark it; enter ... paste: right-click; paste
<dajomu> anyway. this is not the place to discuss windows
<a|wen> no shortcuts what-so-ever :/
 * a|wen has to work with it multiple times a week ... so i know that is a real pain
<a|wen> though ctrl+c is break in a windows terminal as well ... so that is at least consistent :)
<ScottK> That goes back to at least CP/M on pc's.
<ScottK> IBM 360 too, IIRC.
<a|wen> goes back all my life... though i joined the wagon with MSDOS 5.0 so probably later than many of the rest
<dajomu> ScottK: I have asked this before but nobody could answer me, maybe you can. I tried to install kubuntu karmic but I got an error "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block" and som more too. is karmic installable?
<ScottK> dajomu: I've heard of that.
<ScottK> dajomu: Are you doing 64 bit or 32 bit?
<dajomu> 32
<ScottK> I installed from a daily ISO on Thursday with no problems.
<dajomu> I have an old computer though
<a|wen> dajomu: it's an "error reading from CD" ... so might be a bad CD or optical drive that needs cleaning
<dajomu> hmm... but I was able to run the live-cd on my slightly newer laptop
<dajomu> had an error involving udevd as well
<ScottK> That's less suprising since there was a major upstart upgrade on Friday.
<dajomu> ScottK: so I should try todays build then
<ScottK> dajomu: Your odds are better.
<ScottK> Thursdays would be even better if it's still on cdimages.u.c.
<dajomu> ScottK: why is that better. Friday got the latest fixes right?
<ScottK> Thursday has the old upstart, so no transitional breakage.
<dajomu> ok. I am going to download right away if I can find it. I'm downloading both versions. thanks guys.
 * dajomu is leaving for a while
<ScottK> OK.  Done uploading 4.3 RC2 until after -workspace gets built.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, maybe it became incompatible again
<apachelogger> should have worked just fine since fedora uses it as well
<apachelogger> ScottK: got a build log of the fail?
<ScottK> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.2.96-0ubuntu1/+build/1114227/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.kdebase-workspace_4:4.2.96-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> ScottK: -D  debian/patches/kubuntu_55_add_dontzap_option.diff
<apachelogger> ?
<ScottK> apachelogger: We don't need it anymore as the regular keyboard controls have the option.
<apachelogger> cool
<ScottK> Didn't work with the current xserver either, so as an added bonus the upstream way also works.
<apachelogger> ohhhh
 * apachelogger used the wrong revision of the patch :D
<apachelogger> easy fix
<ScottK> apachelogger: How about if we hold off on uploading until after I get done with RC2.
<ScottK> I can upload the last 4 packages starting in ~30 minutes.
<apachelogger> fine with me
<apachelogger> maybe I can testbuild :D
<ScottK> Even better.
<ScottK> Someone ought to look at ubuntu-devel and write MAX a nice reply.
<apachelogger> listy?
<CIA-76> kubuntu: apachelogger * r119 kdebase-workspace/debian/ (changelog patches/kubuntu_11_fix_root_only_kcms.diff):
<CIA-76> kubuntu: Fix kubuntu_11_fix_root_only_kcms.diff (missed a mItem => menuItem
<CIA-76> kubuntu: conversion)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  ubuntu-devel ML.
<apachelogger> incredibly long mail
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Terribly misinformed, but the terribly misinformed feedback of brand new users is a gold mine for ideas.
<apachelogger>  I even had the case to delete the Main Start Menu Kick Off. Which right click had to be found, to get it back without a fresh installation?
<apachelogger> very valid IMHO
<apachelogger> plasma should at least warn the user when removing important stuff
<apachelogger> ultimately it would allow distros to prevent the removal at all, unless there is a second widget of that type active
<smarter> A warning box("Are you sur you want to remove applet "X"?\n [ ] STFU") could work
<ScottK> smarter: I think that's a good idea.
 * apachelogger thinks smarter is going to implement that :P
<smarter> heh, why not
<apachelogger> neversfelde: is the thinklight SRU on a roll yet?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, backported the fix, but can't testbuild at the moment because of kdelibs for jaunty
<apachelogger> what is up with kdelibs for jaunty?
<neversfelde> rc2 backport
<apachelogger> neversfelde: pbuilder
<neversfelde> yes?
<apachelogger> you need to testbuild against clean jaunty
<neversfelde> sure. My machine is testbuilding kdelibs 4.2.96 and it is too slow for a second build
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> now I get it :D
 * apachelogger is slow today
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> and icecc is borked again
<apachelogger> my icecc never breaks
<neversfelde> mine never worked :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> you just need to follow my pbuilder guide :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> ScottK: no libgps for workspace?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Aparrently not.  Someone should look into that.
<apachelogger> gpsd needs MIR
<ScottK> It seems particularly to go with the social networking and the small form factor stuff we're doing.
<neversfelde> I do, but atleast icemon shows only the scheduler and the other client not the pbuilder icecc instance. It did last week...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Find a minion to wrtie it.
<apachelogger> where are the other 2 minions?
<apachelogger> neversfelde is already scheduled for learning how to do a SRU
<neversfelde> apachelogger: do I have to edit the existing bug or create a new one for the SRU?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: ftbfs on soprano here
<apachelogger> my pbuilder might be out-of-date :|
<ScottK> apachelogger: I suspect it is.  It built on the buildd's without your patch.
<ScottK> neversfelde: Edit the existing bug.
<neversfelde> k
<apachelogger> neversfelde: existing bug, you'll see a jaunty task in the heading bug status bar
<apachelogger> that can be used to track the status of the jaunty fix
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe the patch is still borked
 * apachelogger takes Nightrose for a dance
<Nightrose> weeee
<Nightrose> dancing :)
<CIA-76> kubuntu: apachelogger * r120 kdebase-workspace/debian/patches/ (kubuntu_11_fix_root_only_kcms.diff series): "This time I really fixed the root_only_kcm patch"-commit...
<apachelogger> ScottK: all good and builds now
<ScottK> Great.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how is it going?
<Nightrose> so so
<ScottK> 8 minutes until I flood the buildd's again.  Then it's your turn.
<apachelogger> ScottK: IMHO that patch can wait for final as well
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> Nightrose: tune in some bob marley... makes all better :)
<apachelogger> good ol' bob
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmm nope - another men would make everything better :D
<apachelogger> clearly you must miss me a lot :|
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> *hug*
 * apachelogger rehugs Nightrose
<neversfelde> mhh, W: kde4libs source: patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff kdeui/widgets/:wq
<neversfelde> that is not normal, isn't it?
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> no it is not
<apachelogger> even if it was, it should be fixed :P
<neversfelde> the diff between my jaunty package in the karmic version does not show any changes there, so I suppose it is a problem with the karmic package
<apachelogger> hm, blame someone else, always a good thing :D
<neversfelde> :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: opinion request: I enhanced the parser for Arne's template lists so that it first checks if a template is in the expected place in KDE SVN, otherwise it will check if it was moved, if that doesn't apply either and the last template import was > 180 ago it will suggest to kill it, if the script can't find the file in KDE SVN, but there was an import within the last 180 days it will suggest killing
<apachelogger> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/215612/
<ScottK> Last of RC2 is uploaded.
<apachelogger> hey Ramblurr
<ScottK> apachelogger: Have they really moved a lot of stuff around lately or is this mostly KDE3 -> 4 cruft we're still sorting.
<Ramblurr> apachelogger: heya
<Ramblurr> apachelogger: hows things goin?
<apachelogger> ScottK: latter
<apachelogger> ScottK: ultimately the main script (based on KDE's orphans list) will ensure ongoing sync
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  If it's KDE3/4 stuff mostly I might go with a longer age.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, we should catch everything this time
<apachelogger> every result seems to be valid, because really, if the script can't find the pot file it either was renamed or removed
<ScottK> apachelogger: Mostly what I  think about translations is they are really important, but I don't want to know anything about it.
<ScottK> Sounds reasonable.
<apachelogger> hehe
<ScottK> neversfelde: You still working on backports?
<neversfelde> ScottK: yes, just uploaded kdelibs to the staging ppa
<ScottK> neversfelde: Karmic is uploaded so there shouldn't be any more changes for you.
<apachelogger> hey glatzor__
<ScottK> apachelogger: Where are we on switching to graphicssystem raster?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> no clue about that stuff
<apachelogger> and since no one cares to write mails it probably will stay that way until next year :P
 * ScottK writes a mail ....
<smarter> hmm, that's the sort of thing which would require extensive QA
<ScottK> Agreed.  So sooner rather than later.
<smarter> extensive and constant too, as even a small bugfix change could introduce a problem, and we would be the only ones to hit it
 * ScottK has other plans for breaking the system later in the cycle.
<smarter> :)
<ScottK> Not kidding, BTW.
 * apachelogger schedules trip to graz for tuesday and sushi afternoon for wednesday
<apachelogger> there goes my kubuntu time :P
<smarter> I think if we really switch to raster, it should at least be announced on some KDE mailing-list
<ScottK> smarter: I think that is sensible.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Are you around to put an RC2 announcment on the web site?
<ScottK> neversfelde: How goes backports?
<neversfelde> ScottK: kdelibs and kdelibs-experimental ready, currently doing kdepimlibs
<ScottK> For i386 at least we are fully built in Karmic.  In an hour after the next publisher run finishes, I'll do an upgrade test and if it goes well, declare victory.
<neversfelde> :)
<glatzor__> hello apachelogger
<apachelogger> glatzor__: how is it going?
<smarter> okay, I haz a patch for applet remove confirmation :)
<smarter> just need to test it :p
<ScottK> smarter: All applets or just key ones?
<smarter> All, nobody said it should be restricted to some applets (:
<smarter> but I can extend it
<smarter> how would you know which applet is a "key one"? :)
<smarter> config option?
<smarter> hidden config option then I guess, because it'd be a bit confusing for the user
<ScottK> Well the idea was driven by someone removing their application launcher and couldn't get it back.
<ScottK> I think that's sensible.
<smarter> hidden config option(to be set by the distributor) then?
<ScottK> smarter: Sure.  How about application launcher and panel by default?
<smarter> we'll just have to add something like "askBeforeRemoval=true" in kubuntu-default-settings on the relevant applets
<ScottK> smarter: OK.
<smarter> There's already a confirmation dialog when you try to remove a panel
<smarter> in fact, there's one when you try to remove any type of containment(which isn't an applet), panel included
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> Makes sense.
<neversfelde> my pbuilder is broken "umount: /var/cache/pbuilder/build/18761/proc: device is busy.
<neversfelde> anyone who know a solution for that?
<smarter> you have a pbuilder dir opened in a shell/dolphin?
<neversfelde> mhh no, I killed all pbuilder and umount /proc manually, hope that works
<neversfelde> no, did not help
<kb9vqf> neversfelde: You might be able to do a "lazy" unmount...pass the -l flag to umount
<kb9vqf> Failing that you have to reboot :-(
<neversfelde> kb9vqf: mhh, I rebooted twice and reinstalled pbuilder
<neversfelde> strange
 * kb9vqf finds that very odd
<vorian> Riddell: you need to set yourself as -O /msg chanserv fflags #kubuntu-devel Riddell -O
<vorian> you are set to auto-op upon entering this channel
<Riddell> 20:42 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<vorian> now do it
<Riddell> flags, not fflags
<vorian> ah, my bad
<Riddell> sorted, thanks.  I do wonder why it changed though
<vorian> someone prolly set up Riddell +*
<vorian> apachelogger: your patch caused build failures, so i removed it since it was never released
<apachelogger> instead of doing a name conversion? :P
<apachelogger> vorian: anyway, the way to go there would be to just take it out of the series rather than reverting the change, since the old version wouldn't have worked at all, while the new one was almost successfully ported
<vorian> ok, i'll just leave it up to the new guys
<apachelogger> minions you mean :)
<apachelogger> vorian: in general it makes sense to delegate work to minions, it always leaves you with the option of blaming the minion ;-)
<vorian> sorry for nuking your patch
<apachelogger> vorian: no problema, that is what we have version control for, right? :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I can nominate the bug #221531 for release for Dapper and Intrepid but not for Jaunty, why?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<apachelogger> neversfelde: becasue it already is nominated
<apachelogger> that is what where the task is coming from
<apachelogger> workflow: someone nominates for release => developer either accepts or declines nomination => if accepted a task for that version gets created
<vorian> raster
<vorian> raster == faster
<apachelogger> neversfelde: so just go ahead, I suppose the next step is to get clearance from motu-sru and then find a motu to sponsor the upload
<apachelogger> vorian: lol
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> => bed
<apachelogger> cya
<vorian> nn
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ah ok, I updated the descrition and uploaded a debdiff. Next step is uploading to proposed?
<vorian> 07/11/09|16:01 [!] apachelogger [n=quassel@amarok/rokymotion/apachelogger] has quit
<ScottK> vorian: Also it would have been nice to mention you reverted it on purpose in your bzr commit message.
 * ScottK takes the plunge and updates.
<ScottK> BTW, if I don't come back, NM widget seems to work fine with unencrypted wireless.
<ScottK> Actually, I'm not going anywhere for a while (sorry to disappoint you).  ~30 minutes of package downloading on public wifi.
<ScottK> X killing upgrade bug is still present.
<ScottK> no other upgrade issues.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we can announce we have RC2 packages for karmic.
<vorian> yay
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^
<ScottK> Whoever else has web access ....
<ScottK> neversfelde: How's Jaunty going?
<neversfelde> ScottK: making progress, but still needs some time
<ScottK> neversfelde: OK.  Somewhere here I have the password for the web site.  If I find it, I'll put out an annonement about Karmic, but says Jaunty isn't ready.
<ScottK> Let me know when it is ....
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Found it.
<ScottK> OK.  4.3 RC2 announced.
<neversfelde> meeh, I need a faster machine
<ELITE_x> me too
<ScottK> shtylman_: New kernel today, so maybe your booting problem will be better with tomorrow's iso.
<ScottK> NCommander: Any chance you could make sure gcc snapshot builds after the KDE stuff on powerpc and ia64?
<ScottK> neversfelde: I have some kdegames changes coming soon.  We failed to package one of the games ....
<neversfelde> ScottK: ha, was my last upload :)
<neversfelde> ScottK: why is there no kdebindings package for jaunty?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-12
<ScottK> neversfelde: Not sure what you mean?
 * ScottK hasn't looked at Jaunty at all.
<txwikinger> where does konqui save the information which sites to restore for restart?
<neversfelde> ah, I see
<txwikinger> thanks I found something else that helped
<ScottK> Sime: Is there still a PyQt4 release happening this weekend?
<ScottK> neversfelde: kdegames changes updated in bzr.
<neversfelde> k
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sure
<ScottK> ryanakca: I actually found my password in the meantime.
<ryanakca> ScottK: ok, doesn't need to be done?
<ScottK> neversfelde: How's Jaunty?
<ryanakca> Guess not :)
<neversfelde> ScottK: slow progress, I nneded nearly 2,5 h for a kdebase-workspace testbuild
<ScottK> neversfelde: I can imagine.  Mine took about that long too.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Did you want me to add the sources line along with the GPG key blurb or will we have a seperate announcement for when the Jaunty packages are available?
<neversfelde> it is ready for uploading, so the core packages are nearly complete now
<ScottK> ryanakca: I left it out because jaunty wasn't ready.  Instead of a separate announcement, I'd just add an "Updated:" section at the bottom of the current one when it is.
<ryanakca> OK
<ScottK> neversfelde: Please give ryanakca a ping when it's up and ready.
<neversfelde> will do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ryanakca> neversfelde: I'm off to go have supper, but I'll be back in half an hour or so
<ScottK> Riddell: Will you please look at kdegames in binary New when you have a moment.
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I will need much more time :)
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Tomorrow?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: it is 3 am here, so it is tomorrow :)
<ryanakca> neversfelde: ah :)
<neversfelde> ryanakca: if you are not available, I will write an Update for the news and search for someone who can publish it
<ScottK> I should be around tomorrow afternoon (-0400).
<ScottK> So if we want ark to be able to pry open our shiny new lzma debs we need to build kde4libs against xv-utils.
<ScottK> This is currently in Debian New.
<ScottK> Anyone for asking the guy that packaged it for a copy of the packaging so we can get it in here?
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<coreymon77> its been a while
<ScottK> Hello coreymon77.
<coreymon77> ScottK: been a while, hasnt it?
<ScottK> yes it has.  What's up?
<coreymon77> not much
<coreymon77> school was crazy this year
<coreymon77> but now i am done high school
<ScottK> What's next?
<coreymon77> university
<ScottK> Where?
<coreymon77> waterloo
<coreymon77> in staying in my province
<coreymon77> unfortunately, i havent been able to do as much as i used to when it comes to kubuntu development and support as my old dell box (the one i run kubuntu on) has gotten to the point where it can no longer reliably run any newer versions of kubuntu
<coreymon77> its just not powerful enough
<ScottK> What's it got in it?
<coreymon77> its a dell box from back when xp was released
<coreymon77> already doubled to ram and upgraded the hd to keep it going
<coreymon77> windows is slow as heck and kubuntu is beginning to bog down
<ScottK> How much RAM?
<coreymon77> dont remember
<coreymon77> i tried kde4 on it and, sadly, no matter what i did, it does not seem to be able to run it reliably, so, ya
<coreymon77> only so much i can do now
<ScottK> Did you try Jaunty?  I think it's a bit faster/lighter than Intrepid was.
<coreymon77> to be honest, i havent done much on that computer lately
<coreymon77> its been acting up
<ScottK> mkay
<Sime> ScottK: I've heard "probably".
<neversfelde> can someone help me to copy the packages from staging to backports? I have never done it and we need more space to finish
<neversfelde> kdepim is still needed and I have a fix for kdegames
<a|wen> neversfelde: go to the staging PPA, click copy, choose packages and backports as target PPA, click done
<a|wen> and ask away while you are at it if in doubt about anything
<neversfelde> a|wen: copy binaries and no rebuild?
<a|wen> neversfelde: yeah
<neversfelde> Upgrade test went ok, but I can't copy, because Launchpad gives a timeout error
<ScottK> neversfelde: Don't do so many at once then.
<neversfelde> ScottK: yeah, everything is copied  only kdepim is missing. I am currently testbuilding because lex is not around to upload his version
<ScottK> neversfelde: I'd just upload it, but up to you.
<neversfelde> ScottK: I will upload it to staging, deleted some packages there. Only the build can fail ..
<ryanakca> Morning neversfelde :)
<neversfelde> hi ryanakca
 * ryanakca wonders if neversfelde is human and ever sleeps
<neversfelde> ryanakca: power napping in front of my displays :)
<Blizzz> ryanakca: i met him. he behaves humanly, moves humanly and drinks beer hu... well he drinks it.  he even talks humanly. but i have no proof for his sleep demeanor.
<neversfelde> hehe
 * ryanakca grins
<ryanakca> Riddell, ScottK, whoever else that has access to the website: In the future, if you're announcing something new in the PPAs, I created a content type, PPA Release, that has pretty templates that include the sources.list line and how to add the GPG key... just copy paste the template for the appropriate PPA and describe what's new.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<ScottK> ryanakca: It looks like neversfelde is getting close. I suspect I'll be out and you will get the honor of updating the rc 2 announcement.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK, have fun :)
<ryanakca> ScottK: Do you think I could add a <!--break--> tag under the "Users of our stable 9.04 release can install it from the Kubuntu Backports PPA." line in the RC1 announcement, and all similar announcements? The front page will get rather long with all the "Add this line, install this key, etc." blurbs...
<ryanakca> (<!--break--> creates a "More..." link)
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I think it i s a good idea to break the text somewhere
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'd say go for it.  It takes just a moment to revert it if it doesn't work out.
<ryanakca> Also, looking at bug 397829 , should we be adding a blurb saying that these backports are unsupported? People are using LP's answer tracker to ask questions about them...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397829 in kubuntu-website "Please show how to add ppa keys in the announcements" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397829
<ryanakca> Well, linked to them.
<ScottK> ryanakca: I think we need to decide how we are going to support them and tell people how to get support.
<ScottK> apachelogger wrote a mail to the ML a while ago about that.
<neversfelde> mhh, now kdepim is building in backports and staging
<neversfelde> lex79: :)
<lex79> neversfelde:  :(  sorry I didn't see ppa backports before my upload, I saw only batcave
<neversfelde> no problem, it will last a little bit longer, but should be no difference
<lex79> and I was just awake :)
<Blizzz> you should take the advantages of drinking lot coffee ;)
<neversfelde> I think I should go to bed or at least power napping again :)
<neversfelde> lex79, ryanakca: I think the backports are ready and we can announce them?
<smarter> ScottK: my ask-before-removing-applets patch is ready :)
<smarter> though I haven't tested it against RC2, but hopefully it should apply cleanly
<smarter> should I upload it to some bzr branch?
<smarter> also, it only works with applet in a panel, because when using it against applets on the desktop it triggered a bizarre crash in the applet handle(the thing used to move the applet around :))
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Yep
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Done
<Blizzz> lol, ksnapshot won't let me select a region on my other screen
<ScottK> smarter: I think on the panel is fine.
<smarter> yep
<ScottK> smarter: Some bzr branch or just mail the patch to Kubuntu Devel
<ScottK> smarter: If this works, we should see about getting it upstream.
<smarter> sure
<shtylman> ScottK: tried new kernel...no luck
<ScottK> seele: We had a new user send in a very long and rambling feedback to ubuntu-devel yesterday.  The one (I think) actionable point in his mail was he'd accidentally removed his kicker widget from his panel and could not figure out how to get it back short of reinstalling.  smarter has come up with a patch to ask the user to confirm removal of selected widgets from the panel.  Any thoughts from a usability perpsective?
 * ScottK has to run for a bit, so smarter and seele, please discuss ....
<kxmas> ScottK: a confirmation on removing widgets would be nice.  I suppose a program that could restore the default settings (just delete config/plasma*rc?) would be helpful too
<smarter> deleting plasma-desktop-appletsrc should be enough to get back to Kubuntu defaults(assuming kubuntu-default-settings is installed)
<smarter> but I'm not sure where a "restore default" button would be placed
<Blizzz> smarter: maybe in the cashew menu
<smarter> there's going to be too much stuff there :)
<smarter> waiting for the new "add/remove widgets" dialog might be better
<smarter> (but that means KDE 4.4)
<apachelogger> ScottK: how about publishing a raster using Qt build in some PPA?
<smarter> hey apachelogger
<smarter> just pushed to kdelibs bzr my patch for ask-before-removing-applet-dialog :)
<smarter> this require changes to the settings of the plasmoids to "protect", but plasma-desktop-appletsrc in kds seems to be almost empty,
<apachelogger> smarter: http://reviewboard.kde.org
<smarter> yep, I'll post it there, once I'm more confident about it :p
<apachelogger> just don't forget about it
<smarter> sure
<apachelogger> btw, about the settings
<apachelogger> maybe it makes more sense to use desktop file information indeed
<kxmas> smarter: something on restore the defaults the plasma "add / remove widgets" woud be perfect I think
<apachelogger> or possible both... use desktop file unless setting available
<apachelogger> *possibly
<smarter> no idea :p
<smarter> Is [AppletGlobals][plasma_applet_launcher] the correct place for the kickoff plasmoid settings?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<smarter> this is confusing :p
<kxmas> when you don't have any plasma applets, what else is left?
<apachelogger> last I looked at the config was in 4.0 times
<apachelogger> kxmas: don't remove all applets :P
 * apachelogger is sorting the mail stack on his desk
<Nightrose> apachelogger: did you see that Riddell said he uploaded liblastfm to jaunty backports
<Nightrose> ?
<apachelogger> yes I did
<kxmas> apachelogger: that message needs to get out to all the KDE newbies If I delete all the applets, I'm just proving how configurable KDE is :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that doesn't help any more than it being in karmic because neon cant depend on backports
<Nightrose> so what to do?
<apachelogger> either you get someone to create a neon package or you get some patience :P
<Nightrose> i think i am quite patient ;-)
<Nightrose> last build was june 12th
<apachelogger> well, I told you what the most sensible and easiest fix is :P
<Nightrose> yes but that is not going to happen anytime soon either
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> I found chocolate!!!
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> is there anyone who can package liblastfm in a neon-compatible way?
<Nightrose> users are asking for for new neon packages since a month now
<Nightrose> :(
<kxmas> I thought neon was a nightly refresh?
<Nightrose> yes but it doesn't build right now
<Nightrose> because there is no liblastfm package
<Nightrose> right now being 1 month now
<smarter> hmm, the settings in plasma-desktop-appletsrc don't appear to work at all
<smarter> at least for SwitchTabsOnHover=false
<apachelogger> maybe kiosk is broken
<apachelogger> technically it should work
<apachelogger> Riddell, ryanakca: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/89 << urly is ugly
<Quintasan> hiho
<apachelogger> neversfelde: how is the SRU coming along?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how was the party?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: oh well, my grandma is supposed to be 80, but I don't belive it :D
<apachelogger> Does anyone need the printed manuals of suse 9.0 to 10.0?
<Quintasan> not after what she took out from fridge
<apachelogger> haha
 * Quintasan is full of cake
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am out of vodka
<apachelogger> good thing I am not at home tue-wed
<smarter> okay, after a little modification to my patch, it works with global applets settings
<smarter> but the settings from kds still seem to be ignored
 * smarter commits anyway
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger removes his KDE 3 => 4 migration diagrams from the wall
<apachelogger> now my room looks kinda empty Oo
<smarter> okay, the kds setting actually work, it was just a PBCAK
<smarter> cool :)
<smarter> *works
<kxmas> I just upgraded from RC1 to RC2, Akonadi was working, but now, control isn't registered with D-BUS
<kxmas> Akonadi should be more helpful with diagnosing these errors.  I'm hunting for log files now, no idea where they are
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] InnoDB: the directory.
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] InnoDB: File name ./ib_logfile0
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] InnoDB: File operation call: 'create'.
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] InnoDB: Cannot continue operation.
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] "
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] exit code: 1
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] process error: "Unknown error"
<kxmas> not sure why that would crop up now, and not in 4.3RC1
 * apachelogger recommends reboot
<e-jat> apachelogger: any temporary fix for bug 334122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334122 in plasma-widget-network-manager "kubuntu jaunty plasmoid-network-manager can't use mobile broadband" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334122
<apachelogger> no?
<e-jat> im in karmic right now
<apachelogger> update to latest svn
<apachelogger> maybe it helps
<e-jat> owh ..
<e-jat> svn976478 <-- is it the latest?
<e-jat> have u try using usb 3g modem ?
<DaskreeCH_> Riddell: Pretty sure that 27 and 29 in your group picture are the Pardus guys
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I wrote it, attached a debdiff and MOTU SRU is already subscribed, what is the next step?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: poke someone from MOTU SRU
<apachelogger> to speed it up a bit ;-)
<neversfelde> ok
 * ScottK waves to agateau.
 * agateau waves back
<ScottK> agateau: How is your DX work coming?  I haven't heard much from you recently.
<agateau> ScottK: Things are going fine: we agreed on an extension of the fd.o notification spec to meet KDE needs
<agateau> and I have patches ready to commit for KDE4.4
 * ScottK also wonders if perhaps agateau can go across town to Tonio's aparement and extract from him the not yet delivered and overdue Kubuntu Netbook default settings.
<DaskreeCH_> agateau: Go.
<agateau> I will probably come back to you with KDE4.3 version of the patches for backports
<DaskreeCH_> KDE 4.4 is pen for commits
<DaskreeCH_> open
 * agateau leavs 70km from Paris
<agateau> *lives
<ScottK> agateau: Compared to here, that's VERY close.
<agateau> ScottK: true :)
<ScottK> agateau: So is there a final decision in the spec on actions?
<agateau> DaskreeCH_: yes, my patches will probably be applied this week to KDE trunk
<ScottK> agateau: What do the patches do then?
<DaskreeCH_> Hopefulyl KDE goes Git during the KDE 4.4 dev cycle
<DaskreeCH_>  then maybe by 4.6 we can have summer in trunk
<agateau> implement the new spec and make KDE uses org.freedesktop.Notifications instead of org.kde.VisualNotifications
<agateau> means => KDE and GNOME notifications are unified
<ScottK> agateau: So how much different will it be to KDE users?
<agateau> ScottK: GNOME notifications will show in Plasma
<ScottK> NCommander: Any thoughts on armel?  100% of KDE FTBFS this time around.
<DaskreeCH_> usingwhich system?
<ScottK> DaskreeCH_: If I understand it, there's only Plasma needed to display.  Application talks on the bus and KNotification listens on the bus.
<DaskreeCH_> Right so what ever system is listening triggers a response
<agateau> That's it
<DaskreeCH_> and how the system shows the notices is up to implementation?
<DaskreeCH_> I remember there being some back and forth on that
<agateau> DaskreeCH_: it's up to which implementation of the spec server is running
<DaskreeCH_> So the server can dictate what the end notifications are capable of doing?
<DaskreeCH_> Well I know that obviously it can. But it does that by design ?
<ScottK> agateau: This is good news as this is one of the goals we said we wanted to achieve at UDS.
<agateau> ScottK: yes
<agateau> DaskreeCH_: a "server" in the fd.o spec is the process responsible for displaying notifications
<agateau> Plasma is such a server
<agateau> notify-osd is another one
<agateau> the original one was notification-daemon
<ScottK> agateau: Does this mean that notifications from KDE apps will display in Gnome for Karmic?
<agateau> ScottK: yes, using notify-osd
<ScottK> agateau: OK.  What happens if a user has both Ubuntu and Kubuntu desktops installed and they are in a KDE session.  Does plasma get to display the notifications?
<DaskreeCH_> ah it serves the notification.. that's mind bending :)
<agateau> ScottK: yes
<agateau> Plasma register itself as an implementation of the fd.o spec notification
<DaskreeCH_> So the layer 8 is the client ?
<ScottK> agateau: And then the reverse if in a Gnome session.
<ScottK> Sounds just about right.
<agateau> ScottK: that's it
<DaskreeCH_> ScottK: or both if the users starts them manually! \o/
<ScottK> User does that gets what they deserve.
<agateau> DaskreeCH_: no, only one server can bind itself to the dbus path at a time
<DaskreeCH_> Layer 8 :)
<DaskreeCH_> agateau: boo
<agateau> :)
<DaskreeCH_> agateau: A proxy server that reserves it? :)
<DaskreeCH_> re-serves
<agateau> DaskreeCH_: feel free to implement this :)
<DaskreeCH_> would be great for testing
<DaskreeCH_> also would be good if someone wants to use KDE notifications that Gnome doesn't supply
<DaskreeCH_> like sound
<ScottK> DaskreeCH_: Such users should run KDE.
<ScottK> agateau: Were you at GCDS?
<DaskreeCH_> ScottK: Unless they like epheral visual notifications
<agateau> ScottK: yes I was
<ScottK> I saw dbarth in the Akademy group photo, but I missed you.
<ScottK> DaskreeCH_: Our notifications are ephemeral unless the user disables that.
<DaskreeCH_> bah ethereal
<DaskreeCH_> not ephemeral :)
<ScottK> No, that's called wireshark now.
<DaskreeCH_> Ha ha :)
<DaskreeCH_> !info ethereal
<ubottu> Package ethereal does not exist in jaunty
<ScottK> IIRC only Dapper still.
<DaskreeCH_> wow someone actually removed an old package
<DaskreeCH_> granted I do like being able to click through Ubuntu's notifications if my mouse happens to be in that area
<DaskreeCH_> I really should submit a patch that has a few seconds of ghost like qualities if the mouse is in that area when it pops up
<ScottK> DaskreeCH_: I really like being able to click 'view' in Quassel's notification and get right to the channel where someone has just pinged me.
<DaskreeCH_> ScottK: Of course but I think it's useful that if you are clicking and a notification jumps in front of your mouse you don't open Kmail acidentally
<ScottK> DaskreeCH_: True.  I think it could stand with some refinement.
<DaskreeCH_> 1.5 seconds of not being there if the mouse is already there is about right I think
<ScottK> I suspect that's about 3 times longer than needed.
<DaskreeCH_> if there is no mouse then presumably the time taken for travesal should be slower than the brain which can rethink clicking there
<DaskreeCH_> ScottK: Yeah I'm not good at estimating peoplle's reaction time
<ScottK> This being KDE, the delay should have a setting ....
<DaskreeCH_> and I'm guessing if you were looking there and clicking at something behind it then the time taken to shift and read the notice would probably take that time
<DaskreeCH_> ScottK: Wellll of course :)
<DaskreeCH_> Off/on Time to delay if on
<DaskreeCH_> done in ms
<DaskreeCH_> well also always and mouse detection I would guess
<smarter> DaskreeCH_: you want clicks to go "through" the notifications?
<DaskreeCH_> smarter: If the mouse is already there
<smarter> I'd consider that a bug :p
<DaskreeCH_> so that if I'm already clicking in the area and a notification pops up then I don't click the notification and trigger something like a system upgrade
<smarter> It's not like you usually have buttons or stuff in that area
<DaskreeCH_> which is 12 seconds of damn it *wait for it to start* close Go back to what you were doing
<smarter> and stuff like system upgrade should ask for a second confirmation
<DaskreeCH_> smarter: Which area?
<smarter> bottom right
<DaskreeCH_> I have my notification about 3/4 way up from the bottom on the left
<DaskreeCH_> Having choice in KDE is grand aint it?
<smarter> :p
<DaskreeCH_> smarter: Yes but with my system it's  1 second of delay time instead fo12
<smarter> and the button is really small, you'd be really unlucky if you clicked on it
<DaskreeCH_> I normally use alt+ctrl+a so I just use the notifications as a stream of what's happening
<smarter> what's ctrl+alt+a?
<DaskreeCH_> So effectively Ubuntu's current system would be great as long as it's not in Gnome
<DaskreeCH_> It pops up the last thing in the queue that asked for attention
<DaskreeCH_> fan-frikking-tastic
<DaskreeCH_> I'm wholly unable to use anything else just cause of that key combo. If something is asking for my attention why can't I pay attention to it?
<DaskreeCH_> My brain keeps mashing alt+ctrl+a in every other De and OS wondering why I can't pop up whatever just said Oy!
<smarter> I usually use alt+tab for that
<DaskreeCH_> alt+ctrl+a is faster since it jumps directly to the window/desktop and normally the tab of whatever needs it and it's a queue so you can do it multiple times
<DaskreeCH_> It's really fast
<smarter> interesting ;)
<smarter> I shall try that
<DaskreeCH_> also you don't have to burn too much brain power you just need a light idea of what app is doing the call (hence the notification) Kopete? Not right now I dont really care who it is. Choqok? I'll check it later Dolphin doing my server transfer Woah bring that baby up what's going on
<DaskreeCH_> I find it drastically reduces my brain load when I'm concentrating on something instead of processing if it's worth the effort of switching to the app to stop it blinking
<DaskreeCH_> also great for leaving the computer and coming back and seeing what was coming in in what order :)
<DaskreeCH_> but back to the notifications. I think a 1/2 second to 1 second delay of tangibilty if you are already clicking in the area is useful
<DaskreeCH_> and of course as ScottK said it wouldnt' be KDE if you couldn't say screw it that's not how *I* Roll
<ScottK> DaskreeCH_: That's very interesting.  I didn't know about it.
<DaskreeCH_> smarter: I guess you know ctrl+shift+i already ?
<smarter> no?
<ScottK> It is very fast, but still inferior to Quassel's notification since it just brings me back to Quassel and not to the right channel.
<DaskreeCH_> ScottK: Yeah Quassel is almost as close ot kde as firefox
 * ScottK boggles.
<ScottK> It's at least in Qt and does actually integrate with KDE.
<DaskreeCH_> smarter: Kopete's method for popping up people speaking ot you
<DaskreeCH_> ScottK: Yeah but it's still foriegn enough to justbe a window asking for attention
<DaskreeCH_> in this respect
<smarter> nice
<ScottK> DaskreeCH_: Somehow it manages with it's notifications to work it through KNotification to get there.  Not sure how.
<DaskreeCH_> Hmm
<DaskreeCH_> agateau: Can the call to the bus specify things like tabs ?
<agateau> DaskreeCH_: no :/
<agateau> DaskreeCH_: but if you add an action to your notification then you can do whatever you want
<DaskreeCH_> Hmm so how does the notification server switch tabs when it calls the app?
<agateau> DaskreeCH_: no, when you click an action button, the server tells the app about the button
<DaskreeCH_> ah hmm ok I'll have to poke the kwin guys to find out if that can be integrated with alt+ctrl+a
<agateau> the app decides what to do, which can be switch to the appropriate tab
<DaskreeCH_> ah ok
<ScottK> DaskreeCH_: I guess we'll have to talk to Sput about that for Quassel then.
<DaskreeCH_> so it's basically the apps shouting I need attention and then the system saying someone has responded what's this about?
<DaskreeCH_> the app can then roll over and groan or point to the spot that hurts as it sees fit?
<neversfelde> bug #398516 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398516 in plasma-widget-fancytasks "new upstream version available (0.9)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398516
<maco> so does bug 389751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389751 in kdesdk "Change "abort" to "close" or "cancel" in default KDE apps" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389751
<neversfelde> Riddell: apachelogger told me that you know of this kind of license http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/216458/
<neversfelde> does the tarball have to contain GPLv2 and v3 or is v2 enough?
<Riddell> neversfelde: v2 is fine
<neversfelde> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> although i guess i should put v3 liberally around kde sometime
<realo> hello
<Riddell> k bed, i'm knackered and not home yet, canoeing for next two days
<Riddell> hi realo
<realo> hiho
<realo> we develop http://dooble.sf.net currently making the linux release
<neversfelde> Riddell: hf
<realo> the idea is, to maybe later add an linux kernel, so to have the browser as the gui
<realo> anyone insterested to join or help to create a deb. file for the linux release?
<Riddell> realo: its a qt app?
<realo> yes
<Riddell> groovy, file a bug at launchpad.net/ubuntu asking for a package and add tag needs-packaging
<neversfelde> realo: when do you release it?
<neversfelde> or is it, yet?
<Riddell> and keep poking here until someone does it
 * Riddell beds
<realo> for linux not yet, though from svsmake it compiles, but it it is hard to make a deb installer
<kxmas> Riddell: I'm getting akonadi start errors after upgrading from 4.3RC1 to 4.3RC2.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/216433/
<kxmas> google hasn't been that useful in finding a fix either
<neversfelde> realo: tell me the bug number, I will have a look at it once it is released
<realo> bug number? there is no bug, we have a tracker and entered some issues, but no crashes so far
<neversfelde> realo: <Riddell> groovy, file a bug at launchpad.net/ubuntu asking for a package and add tag needs-packaging
<realo> it is too complex to write it all down
<realo> we need a team member who can talk
<realo> because we have added p2p websearch and messenger like old netscape suite
<realo> that makes it a little bit more complex
<neversfelde> realo: a [needs packaging] bug contains usualy a link to the source and a short description of the application
<neversfelde> search for it at launchpad.net, should not be too much work
<realo> http://dooble.sf.net and http://dooble.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/dooble/trunk/browser/
<neversfelde> realo: you should report it after you released in http://launchpad.net
<realo> i created the project in launchpad
<realo> but why there a second one?
<realo> sf.net is the home
<neversfelde> realo: only a bug, not a project
<realo> now the bug is always related to the project
<neversfelde> e.g. bug 396206, probably a longer description
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396206 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] plasma-widget-bkodama" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396206
<realo> does launchpad allow to delete a project or account?
<neversfelde> mhh, don't know, the people in #launchpad should know more
<realo> ok found it
<realo> anyway..
<realo> bug created: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/398575
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398575 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Dooble Web Browser" [Undecided,New]
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I think sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <KEYID>  is a more simple method to import the key for the ppas
<ryanakca> neversfelde: *nod*, is one as user friendly as the other, or are these packages targetted to developpers only?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I am not sure, if I understand what you mean
<ryanakca> neversfelde: If targetted to devs only, the sudo apt-key is fine... but if we want the users to test, I think we should leave them with the GUI... I'm poking around in #drupal-support at the moment, trying to figure out why the <!--break--> tag in Drupal cuts off the text but doesn't give the "More..." style link like it should...
<neversfelde> ryanakca: sorry, I missed that it is a method for kpackagekit
<ryanakca> Ah, ok :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-12
<lex79> apachelogger:  kdepimlibs is finally building \o/
<shadeslayer> someone stop apachelogger from triaging bugs :S
<lex79> apachelogger: tomorrow you should retry a ton of packages...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: on kmail bug triage spree?
<jcgs> hi, does anyone know when ldconfig creates symlinks and when it doesn't, because i just ran it on a private directory, expecting it to create a link libtest.so.1 to libtest.so.1.0.0 and it didn't. is that what it's supposed to do?
<shadeslayer> anyone around?
<apachelogger> dang is lex gone already?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> rendering that konqueror about picture takes noticable long
<apachelogger> as if it was super sized and needs to be scaled down :S
<apachelogger> impending news everyone!
<apachelogger> qt FTBFS on armel
<apachelogger> NCommander: are you already onto that?
 * apachelogger abandons all hope for the armel package chain and continues looking at issues
<Trouble> [08:30] [Notice] -NickServ- You are now identified for Trouble.
<Trouble> Hehe :-p
<Trouble> You can say that again
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> launchpad hates me \o/
<apachelogger> lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized
<apachelogger> launchpad--
<apachelogger> kdebase ia64, ppc retried
<apachelogger> on general note: armel FTBFS qt4-x11 and sparc FTBFS kde4libs
<apachelogger> kdebase-runtime retried on i & p too
<apachelogger> kdeaccessibility retried on i & p
<jussi> Dear Kubuntu Update. please dont kill my PC when I restart. Sincerely. Jussi. 
<apachelogger> kdegames retried on i386, amd64, ia64, ppc
<apachelogger> kdemm retried on ia64, ppc
<apachelogger> first level of tree retried
<apachelogger> kdebase-workspace retired on ia64, ppc
<apachelogger> kdebindings retried on ia64, ppc
<apachelogger> kdewebdev retired on i386, amd64, ia64, ppc
<apachelogger> kdesdk retried on i386, amd64, ia64, ppc
<apachelogger> kdenetwork retired on i386, amd64, ia64, ppc
<apachelogger> second level of tree retried
<apachelogger> kdetoys i386, amd64 scheduled for build, others cannot be retried because kdebase-workspace is condition to them and only i386 and amd64 are built for workspace
<apachelogger> same for kdeartwork
<apachelogger> same for kdeutils
<apachelogger> kdeedu retried on i386, amd64, others pending builds from kdebindings
<apachelogger> kdeadmin i386, amd64 scheduled for build, others cannot be retried because kdebindings is condition to them and only i386 and amd64 are built for workspace
<apachelogger> third level of tree retried
<apachelogger> kdeplasma-addons pending builds from kdeedu
<apachelogger> ---tree retried---
<Trouble> Pffft, what's happened to Sun Java in Maverick :-s
<Quintasan> yeah!
 * Trouble re-installs kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Trouble> Let's give this new-fangled openjdk another go
<apachelogger> is it just me or does krunner not support protocols anymore?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it is not just you
<bilalakhtar> Someone, please help me with http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51744908/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.krename_4.0.4-2ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> halp!
<apachelogger> in #ubuntuone you need to honk to get help
<apachelogger> most strange :P
<apachelogger> tells you who is controlling u1 though :P
<yofel> Trouble: tell me if it works for you, I don't have luck with java, maverick and the web, sun-java6 made firefox segfault, so I installed openjdk which doesn't segfault firefox but gives me an error message, chromium can't find it, arora tells me to download java and rekonq doesn't even want to start...
<apachelogger> bilalakhtar: retry
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are always so mean :'(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plasma's locationrunner.cpp contains similar code to what rekonq should be doing
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose for being awesome
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger because he's apachelogger
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> I am all apachelogger today ^^
<Nightrose> ^^
 * Nightrose is listening to Ice Dance by Chris Babson
<Nightrose> ^ awesome song
 * Nightrose wonders what made apachelogger think she's awesome atm
<Nightrose> (not that i disagree... :P)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that thought just poped up ^^
<Nightrose> hehe ok
<Quintasan> apachelogger: :<
<Quintasan> good news
<Quintasan> project-neon-qt.deb now takes 142mb instead of 1,5 kb
<apachelogger> kubotu: script add news m.reply "Good news everyone!"
<kubotu> okay then :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: news
<kubotu> Good news everyone!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: supersizeme
<apachelogger> is that with lzma?
 * apachelogger is wondering why that beastie is soooo large
<Quintasan> yeah
<apachelogger> scary
<Quintasan> apachelogger: everything packed into a one, large file?
<apachelogger> yeah, but that large
<apachelogger> isnt the source like about the same size?
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> ohhh
<Quintasan> source is ~300mb
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ok then
<Quintasan> tar gzipped
<apachelogger> do you have debug symbols stripped btw?
<apachelogger> since when is qt source so large/
<apachelogger> last time I uploaded qt it was < 150 fo rsure
<apachelogger>         if (KProtocolInfo::isHelperProtocol(url.protocol())) {
<apachelogger>             //kDebug() << "helper protocol" << url.protocol() <<"call external application" ;
<apachelogger>             match.setText(i18n("Launch with %1", KProtocolInfo::exec(url.protocol())));
<apachelogger>         } else {
<Quintasan> I belive my rules do not mention stripping
<apachelogger>             //kDebug() << "protocol managed by browser" << url.protocol();
<apachelogger>             match.setText(i18n("Go to %1", url.prettyUrl()));
<apachelogger>         }
<apachelogger> now that code is mad
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ppas will strip to /dev/null unless you either tell it to not strip at all or strip to a dbg package yourself
<apachelogger> now back to the beauty of code
<Quintasan> soo
<apachelogger> actually, the code is pretty beautiful, well except for not using i18nc
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> there is some rather annoying assumption made
<apachelogger> see, kde protocols can either be helpers or not, helpers would be protocols that start an own application to handle the argument
<apachelogger> whereas non-helpers are such that can be handled by a kio slave (for example)
<apachelogger> thing is, I am not sure the assumption that one can always launch the executable string of a helper is true
<apachelogger> especially not considering KProtocolInfo::exec will return the whole stupid string with placeholders not replaced
<Quintasan> soo
<apachelogger> so what you get for apt:firefox is -> "Launch with apturl %u"
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/sCn8SExV <-- should I add override_dh_strip?
<apachelogger> despite that bogus %u, it is still od
<apachelogger> you enter apt:firefox in this case indicating that you want to install firefox using apt
<apachelogger> and krunner tells you to "Launch with apturl"
<Quintasan> apachelogger: besides, do we need stripping to another dbg package?
<apachelogger> that is not perfect UX at all
<Quintasan> what the hell
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hello
<Quintasan> no times for monologues
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, not everyone will want to have dbg symbols?
<apachelogger> everytime I start talking I end up in a monolog bcause my supremacy prevents you from following me
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> no
<apachelogger> it is the lonely life of a genius :(
<Quintasan> dh_strip --dbg-package=project-neon-qt-dbg
<Quintasan> is that enough?
 * apachelogger starts crying and runs to Nightrose
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ought too be
<Nightrose> awwww
 * Nightrose holds apachelogger
 * apachelogger feels better already
<Quintasan> apachelogger: configure mentions -no-separate-debug-info
<apachelogger> qt will build .debug symbols files by default IIRC
<Quintasan> awesome
<apachelogger> with that configure tag you prevent that so stripping can take place
<apachelogger> you could also remove that configure setting and use other means to get the .debug files packaged
<Quintasan> no thanks
<Quintasan> strip is better
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do I have to create an install file for dbg package?
<Quintasan> well, I have to but I wonder how do I know where are the dbg files
<apachelogger> with stripping you do not need to
<apachelogger> there is nothing for dh_install to do
<apachelogger> debug symbols will be added to the package by dh_strip
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so I should just add an entry in control, right?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> and the other package should have an appropriate install file
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, project-neon-qt.install -> debian/tmp/opt/project-neon/*
<Quintasan> that's all
<apachelogger> oki
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> testbuilding once again
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, I think the rest will go just fine
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I was wondering if it is possible to build packages in LP using repos other than main
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sure, you just need to configure other deps
<apachelogger> you should however carefully consider 
<apachelogger> in most cases you should not do this, but instead copy packages you need
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> copying would be better
<Quintasan> that way we can use a version known to work
<Quintasan> and provide all bleeding edge features
<Quintasan> so users can crash their systems in various ways
<Quintasan> :)
 * Quintasan would never expect that many people like running unstable builds of everything
<Quintasan> the thrill of that something may break any second without any reason
<Quintasan> :O
 * Trouble kills plasma-desktop again and runs without it because it keeps running like a dog
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where else would we get our rush from?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> dalek
<apachelogger> Quintasan: !!!!!!
<Quintasan> what?
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> this is epic
<Quintasan> how can something be this epic that u take away my attention form Heroes of Newerth?
<Quintasan> It'd better be epic or I just lost my seriall killer streak for nothing
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You are asking for Trouble 
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/tfa.ogv
<apachelogger> Trouble: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/tfa.ogv :P
<Trouble> Why is apachelogger asking after me??
<Trouble> :-p
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/tfa.ogv http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/tfa.ogv http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/tfa.ogv http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/tfa.ogv
<Trouble> Beat me to the joke!!
<apachelogger> weeeeeh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^^^
<apachelogger> look what I did to your product
<apachelogger> muhahahahahahaah
<Trouble> lol
<Quintasan> oh god
<Trouble> Awesoe
 * Nightrose is too afraid to watch
<Quintasan> so much win
<apachelogger> told ya
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger 
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<Quintasan> <trollface.jpg>
<apachelogger> if only quassel were using plasma for the chatview :D :D :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: make it so it leaks mem
<Quintasan> that would be trollface-worth
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> cannot
<apachelogger> stupid javascript does not give me a heap
<apachelogger> maybe plasma takes care of the leaking
<Quintasan> hey guys, I have and awesome plasmoid for you
<Quintasan> after few seconds channel is full of FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
 * apachelogger never got disappointed by plasma regarding memleaks :P
<apachelogger> srsly though, this is awesome
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/amarokNplaydget.ogv
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what are thos icons in the upper right corner?
<apachelogger> likeback or whats it called
<apachelogger> feedback feature thingy for pre-releases & git
<apachelogger> kmess also uses it IIRC
<apachelogger> Quintasan, shadeslayer: I think I will do a hello world intro and then do a poll whether to continue with trollface of playdget
<apachelogger> intro will be at least 15 minutes I estimate, and if a lot of people have no idea of programming going for trollface and playdget will not work out timewise I am afraid
<Trouble> Why didn't someone warn me Maverick would be buggy before I upgraded! :-D
<Trouble> I feel cheated!
 * Trouble demands a refund!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: stripping (:O) works fine
<Quintasan> I think it's ready to upload
<Riddell>  /win 21
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> how are we all doing?
<Quintasan> Riddell: hiho
<jjesse-droid> bored in airport
<Quintasan> jjesse-droid: do you own a motorola droid or it's just android's generic suffix? :P
<Riddell> enjoy it while it lasts jjesse, won't be too long before we're all reminising about how nice it was to be able to fly around the world
<jjesse-droid> Quintasan yes I have a devoid the Nick is how I seperate where I'm chatting from
<jjesse-droid> ion my netbook I'm jjesse-netbook
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> jjesse-droid: I wish Milestones didn't have signed bootloaders
<Quintasan> lucky Droid users
<jjesse-droid> its easier for me plus don't get Nick collisions 
<Quintasan> I just ssh to my irc machine and that's it :P
<jjesse-droid> I'm not that smart
<Quintasan> but hey, doing ctrl+a-d is impossible on droid I think
<jjesse-droid> I think it is
<jjesse-droid> though I do haves
<jjesse-droid>  though I do have a nice SSH client on the phone
<Quintasan> sheytan: \o
<sheytan> Quintasan hi, what's up? :)
<sheytan> i'm only for a while here :)
<Quintasan> sheytan: well, I will need testers for Project Neon soon
<Quintasan> :P
<sheytan> what is it? :D
<Quintasan> nightly builds of KDE and Amarok
<sheytan> Sorry, i can't today :(
<Quintasan> sheytan: well, it's not today
<Quintasan> I don't think we will get it working this week :P
<sheytan> tomorrow afternoon sure ;)
<sheytan> Oh :D
<sheytan> so this 'soon' is not so soon :D
<sheytan> ok, have to go :)
<sheytan> bye :)
<ScottK> 4.4.92 is fully built on i386.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: on amd 64  too i think
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kdeplasma-addons is still building
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/VubmsyxZ
<shadeslayer> ScottK: all the major stuff is done ;)
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:4.4.92-0ubuntu1/+build/1863656
<shadeslayer> my you boon too shirt arrived :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you help me with rbot?
<ScottK> No
<shadeslayer> its FTBFS :P
 * ScottK tries to avoid things having to do with languages that start with R.
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<ScottK> In any case, if it's not Kubuntu/KDE, you should ask on #ubuntu-motu
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1149045 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Add clear() functions to the Depends and Technical Details tabs to prevent stale pointers after cache reloads. Fixes a crash encounterable after installing something and then pressing upgrade
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok,but on a side note,it seems that the package builds in pbuilder but not in the archiv builders :S
<shadeslayer> *archive
<shadeslayer> which.. i have never encountered :S
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Ask me on #ubuntu-motu and give me a link to the build log.
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: Based on my testing and my discussions with agateau, I'm pretty confident plasma-widget-menubar should go in to the netbook default as we discussed.  There's a pending MIR that's going to need to get approved.
<steveire> I got a build failure report which seemed to be a reuslt of cmake not being available on a SPARC chroot. Is that known?
<steveire> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51710129/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-sparc.grantlee_0.1.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> ScottK: looks like we need to override /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-netbook/init/00-defaultLayout.js in k-n-d-s
<JontheEchidna> steveire: sparc is busted. It will most likely be removed as a platform for this release. (It was only a community supported port before)
<ScottK> Riddell: Sounds right.
<ScottK> steveire: I'd not waste any time on sparc.  It's just waiting for feature freeze (and it's still broken) to die.
<Riddell> steveire: maybe cmake didn't compile on sparc, we don't want to spend time on obscure architectures though, i386 amd64 and arm keep us busy enough
<ScottK> Riddell: It didn't.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: around? need to report a bug with muon :D
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: shoot
<steveire> Ok. Is there some way I can not get build failures like that then?
<ScottK> steveire: Not really.  You just have to ignore them.
<ScottK> You could probably come up with a mail filter regex involving build failure mails for sparc ...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: when you upgrade tons of packages,like about 150,and muon starts downloading them,when the connection drops midway muon displays a error for each package,so that totals about 150 errors :P
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I was afraid that might happen
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah,so my suggestion is,make it not display more than 5 warnings at a time,if that can be done :)
<JontheEchidna> I'll have to compress the warnings/errors, and display all of them in one dialog at the end
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: kbackup is sitting in source New.  I can't believe it didn't get packaged before.  I'd appreciate it if you'd put it on the list for your archive day tomorrow.
<Riddell> source new /is/ the list for my archive day :)
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: welcome back :D
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer, good to be back
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what happened?
<Riddell> the sun didn't set and lots of people had hair in primary colours 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: to your internet connection :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh dunno, they like to change the IP address occationally
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh your on a static ip? 
<Riddell> no I'm not, that's the problem.  today it's host-84-9-233-104.dslgb.com
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> btw the quality of the shirts on shop.ubuntu need to be improved :S
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1149067 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp SVN_SILENT: Style fix
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1149070 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h) We can forward-declare this include
<txwikinger> Just FYI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100712
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: finally :D
<maco> shadeslayer: very thin fabric, isnt it?
<maco> yeah def dont want my kubuntu shirt getting wet while it's on me
<shadeslayer> maco: apart from that the quality of the print feels cheap :(
<shadeslayer> seeing from the fact that i paid 18 pounds for it
<maco> heh youdont want to know what shipping to .us is
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1149073 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp The worker timeout was a bit too high. Lowering it should help avoid potential problems with non-responsiveness on the worker's part
<shadeslayer> i fear itll wash off after 5-6 cleaning cycles
<shadeslayer> maco: you definitely dont want to know the shipping rates to india than
<maco> Riddell ordered one delivered to his place for lower shipping and then brought it with him when he visited the US to hand to me cuz it was cheaper that way round
<shadeslayer> *then
<maco> oy... yeah....
<shadeslayer> i shipped mine to UK.. and then someone got it for me from there
<shadeslayer> maco: hehe :D
<maco> when i tried doing that to have it go to Riddell's house, it told me it could only ship to billing address :(
<maco> so i had to get him to order it
<maco> i paid him back by buying him lunch as he wouldnt take cash
<shadeslayer> maco: well... it has a option to change billing addresses now
<maco> oh well thats handy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: allergic to money? :P
<shadeslayer> maco: but its my first FOSS $DISTRO shirt... so,looks pretty cool
<maco> i have an ubuntu shirt, but its a freebie, not actually my size
<maco> plus, its gnome
<maco> oh hm wait. duhhh forgot to count the UDS shirts
<maco> those fit :)
<maco> i have one of those "ask me about ubuntu" shirts you get in conference packs, and its like a men's large, and i'm a women's small....
<shadeslayer> maco: i have a ubuntu shirt.. not a kubuntu one.. :P
 * shadeslayer ducks
<shadeslayer> ill get the kubuntu logo printed on the back :P
<shadeslayer> ill get it printed so big the ubuntu logo looks teeny tiny :P
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: hehe.. the last link ( the bigger picture ) points to compiz :P
<ScottK> txwikinger: You might mention to triagers that the current k3b is available in lucid backports so people can test.
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: also,can you set the row color of the bug i touched to green? i cant seem to do it correctly :D
<txwikinger> ScottK: Yes will do
<txwikinger> ScottK: done.. \
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: done.. I also changed the instruction.. somehow they were wrong
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: thanks :D
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1149083 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp Hide knotify progress notifications. They were shown to be confusing, since KIO says that the job is "completed" regardless or not of whether it was completed successfully.
<Quintasan> launchpad
<Quintasan> must
<Quintasan> die
<Quintasan> in
<Quintasan> a
<Quintasan> fire
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hehe.. why?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you have to ask, you'll never understand.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you set bug 596926 to some importance level? ( i think medium is good )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596926 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b crashes on clicking Settings > Configure k3b" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596926
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hehe :D
<rbelem> agateau, ping
<agateau> rbelem: pong, sorry for the inactivity on reviewboard
<rbelem> agateau, np :-)
<agateau> rbelem: akademy usually turns me into an offline human being
<rbelem> eheheh
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> agateau, do you have time to take a look at the patch? :-)
<agateau> rbelem: probably tomorrow
<agateau> rbelem: i am catching up with email right now
<rbelem> agateau, i think we are almost there \o/
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1149093 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) When we receive fetch errors or commit errors, save them in a queue that is presented to the user in a messagebox after the operation is finished. <- shadeslayer
<agateau> rbelem: good
<JontheEchidna> oh, and apachelogger ^
<shadeslayer> good
<rbelem> agateau, tomorrow i will be offline, but wednesday i will be back :-)
<agateau> rbelem: ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: me likes ++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<ScottK> agateau: I see plasma-netbook fell off your autojoin list again.
<agateau> ScottK: true
<agateau> it's not in my trunk setup
 * agateau connects
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you know if the maverick package chain still broken?
<apachelogger> should be good now
<apachelogger> rbelem: are you going to testbuild?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yep :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm updating my pbuilder now
<apachelogger> cool
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> hey ScottK 
<ScottK> Hey rbelem
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, i will test today if kdm-plasma is working
<ScottK> rbelem: Excellent.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw bug 472888 doesnt look like a k3b,right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472888 in k3b (Ubuntu) "kubuntu karmic can't read data DVDs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472888
<shadeslayer> more of a util-linux bug
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm probably not the best person to ask.
<shadeslayer> hmm .. ok
<shadeslayer> anyone else?
 * agateau pulls the maverick trigger on his laptop
<rbelem> ScottK, and i will make the changes to the build system to it build out of kde-base-workspace
 * ScottK looks at txwikinger (since he's mr bug day)
 * ScottK nods
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: https://launchpad.net/bugs/472888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472888 in k3b (Ubuntu) "kubuntu karmic can't read data DVDs" [Undecided,New]
 * shadeslayer loves the ubuntu font and autohinting
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: yes .. change it back to util-linux and ask the reporter to test it with lucid
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: ok
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: done
<Tm_T> uh, is there yet any release of new ubuntu font?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: apart from the PPA?
<Tm_T> what ppa?
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: one sec
<txwikinger> private ppa
<txwikinger> all ubuntu members have access to that ppa 
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: that ppa :D
<txwikinger> it appears in the list of private ppas if you are an Ubuntu member
<txwikinger> (All Kubuntu members are automatically also Ubuntu members!)
<yofel> hm, k3b in lucid-backports is broken: bug 603913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603913 in k3b (Ubuntu) "package k3b-data 1.91.0~rc2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, »/usr/share/locale/bg/LC_MESSAGES/k3bsetup.mo« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket k3b-i18n 0:1.0.5-1ubuntu1~hardy1 ist" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603913
<Tscheesy> http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<txwikinger> yofel: is this bug reproducible?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<yofel> txwikinger: yes, sec
<JontheEchidna> Looks like it was broken before lucid-backports
<yofel> txwikinger: here's my full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/462589/
<oxymoron> http://www.spotify.com/uk/blog/archives/2010/07/12/linux/ - Someone exciting to hack it so it works for Free users and not only Premium? :P
<JontheEchidna> Though shouldn't update-manager have automagially removed k3b-i18n when it became orphaned on distribution upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> like, back in jaunty days
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Nope.
<yofel> odd thing is, k3b-data 2.0.0-0ubuntu1 from maverick upgrades fine, 2.0.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1 fails
<ScottK> Backports don't have translations stripped.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You have to ask mvo to add specfic removals to update-manager.
<JontheEchidna> oh
<yofel> ah
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: so, should I upload a ~lucid2 that conflicts/replaces k3b-i18n?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.  Please.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Uploaded, should be in queue in a few minutes. I'm off to lunch now
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.
<ScottK> yofel: Fix is on the way.
<yofel> :)
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: will there be a new kubuntu wiki theme soonish?
<apachelogger> oxymoron: go premium :P
<apachelogger> hack done
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger likes how it is built using Qt
<nixternal> ahh, shedding my councils...feels like a gian weight has been lifted
<nixternal> giant weight, not weight gain :p
<apachelogger> nixternal: you are not making sense :P
<nixternal> what's new
 * apachelogger hugs nixternal
<nixternal> just put in my resignation for both the CC and the DMB
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> nixternal: CC,DMB?
<nixternal> community council and the developer membership board
<shadeslayer> ohh
<apachelogger> nixternal: are you short of time?
<apachelogger> I mean, more than usual :)
<nixternal> no, just need to move on and find new adventures
<nixternal> I have nothing but time
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nixternal: you could do something useful :P
<apachelogger> like rewrite khc
<nixternal> it is on my todo list honestly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: +1
 * apachelogger just heared thunder when he hit send Oo
<apachelogger> nixternal: mine too
<nixternal> we should find some time and brainstorm
 * apachelogger is all available as long as google pays him money to make the you bun too one come to the kay dee eee
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> tell google to pay me too...i need money
<apachelogger> kubotu: google plz send them money @ nixternal
<kubotu> Results for plz send them money @ nixternal: 1. Funny spam email :: Richard A. Johnson: http://blog.nixternal.com/2009.01.27/funny-spam-email/ | 2. Richard A. Johnson - Consulting: http://www.nixternal.com/consulting | 3. MS Bing the default search engine in Firefox of Ubuntu? | Risto H ...: http://risto.kurppa.fi/blog/2010/02/ms-bing-the-default-search-engine-in-firefox-of-ubuntu/
<apachelogger> you ae all over the intartubs!
<apachelogger> s/ae/are
<nixternal> for the past week I have been doing carpentry type work and it has been fun
 * apachelogger is afraid his widgetcraft talk is not done ^^
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> and it is insanely hot
<nixternal> tis why i was offline...i ripped out the power and started fresh :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: oh dear oh dear ^^
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> no fires yet
<apachelogger> *yet*
<Mamarok> hey nixternal :)
<nixternal> this weekend all i did was have my b-day party and drink to much...dunno why my party was this weekend since i still have a bit over 2 weeks until my b-day
<nixternal> howday Mamarok 
<Mamarok> I have a question about the Kubuntu feedback widget: since Lucid is LTS, shouldn't the feedback possibility be maintained?
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Going premium isnt a solution and goes against what Spotify was meant for in the beginning. A free music streaming library with advertisement ;)
<apachelogger> go apply for job and fix their client then
<nixternal> Mamarok: it should be, but i was afk for a bit...something i need to add to my todo list?
<nixternal> oxymoron: slacker radio > *
<apachelogger> nixternal: you had bday? congrats
<nixternal> my bday is a couple of weeks away
<apachelogger> is that so?
<apachelogger> did I know about it?
<nixternal> my family gets together and celebrates both of my sisters and my b-day the same time
<Mamarok> well, currently it says there is no survey available
<nixternal> my sister had her 40th b-day last week, so it was more for her than anyone else
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Maybe I will :P
<oxymoron> nixternal: Slacker radio?
<apachelogger> well, we are getting constantly older, so who cares ;)
 * apachelogger needs to get planning a party 
<apachelogger> I forgot all about my own bday ^^
<nixternal> yeah...i love slacker and last.fm....they are both web based as their is no freely available api (anymore) and they have rockin' android clients/widgets
<nixternal> yeah, gonna be 14 this year
<nixternal> :p
<apachelogger> 14 \o/
<Mamarok> nixternal: currently it says there is no survey available
<oxymoron> 21 myself, I feel like I am going old soon when 20+ :D
<Mamarok> oxymoron: wait till you are my age, you will see that with totally different eyes :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: did you see my plasmoid madness?
<Mamarok> but that will be way in the future
<nixternal> Mamarok: hrmm, ok..i will add that to my todo list....today i need to work on trying to make some money :)
<nixternal> apachelogger: no i didn't
<Mamarok> nixternal: no problem, take your time
<apachelogger> you are missing out :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: you should attend my widgetcraft talk :O
<nixternal> when and where?
<apachelogger> #ubuntu-classroom in 1.5
<nixternal> make sure you ping me so I know to watch :)
<apachelogger> I shall do so
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Hehe :P I guess so :P But I feel quite young anyway and looks younger than I am :P Then I am in good health so I dont mind :P
<yofel> *sigh* s/launchpad/timeout_page/
<yofel> launchpad--
<oxymoron> Mamarok: May I ask, do you have any tips to combine job/studies, family/girlfriend and hobbies? :) For the moment its hard to find an apartment, making my mind for continue my studies and then I need to be more with my gf (Distance relationship)
<Mamarok> oy, that is sometimes hard to work out, but keep in mind that studies are important, the more you wait the less likely you will actually do it
<Mamarok> and what distance?
<Mamarok> a few km or thousands?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I have studies 2 years already, but missed some last term because of a depression last autumn. Now its hard to get back to studies again. Sometimes it feels like I just want to skip it and take my girls hand and travel to utopia :P
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Uhm 342 kilometres :P
<Mamarok> OK, let's take that to -offtopic :)
 * shadeslayer follows Mamarok to ot
<rbelem> apachelogger, the build finished
<rbelem> apachelogger, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462603/
<plan_rich> hey! what about the README.kde-at in the qt-kde git repo? i cant find it any more 
<plan_rich> README.kde-qt*
<Riddell> plan_rich: we have nothing to do with the qt-kde git repo
<plan_rich> y but i use kubuntu and have to compile it to compile kdelibs and kdebase...
<Riddell> you don't have to compile it, you could just use packaged Qt, we are involved in Qt packages, but we aren't involved in Qt git branches
<plan_rich> well my specific problem is: 'Could NOT find QtCore.'
<Riddell> got libqt4-dev installed ?
<plan_rich> what packet contains QtCore?
<Riddell> libqt4-dev
<plan_rich> y
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies for markey
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to markey.
<apachelogger> rbelem: uploading then
<nixternal> mmm, just had gumo and jumilaya for lunch
<nixternal> gumbo
<rbelem> cool! thanks apachelogger :-)
<apachelogger> is that a space craft?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: found this http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/757-KDE-4.1.0-+-Kubuntu-Ninjas.html
<shadeslayer> the original ninja team \o/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: rbot fixed :)
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kSSXnjhs
 * Mamarok drags markey out of the kitchen so he can grab his cookies
<markey> apachelogger: awww thanks *nomnom*
<markey> now I have melon and cookies
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> markey: I bet you did not get no cookies from them chakra people :P
<markey> that's actually correct :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I have been baking shortbread yesterday :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: as far as I can tell we're unlikely to get a stable kdepim 4.5 for maverick so I'm going to branch your bzr commit of kdepim-runtime 4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1 and revert our main bzr branch to 4.4.5
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok.. np
<shadeslayer> that reminds me.. have to backport to lucid :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: backport which?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim and kdepim-runtime
<shadeslayer> Riddell: they are in the ninja ppa for maverick
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you didn't put kdepim packaging in bzr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because i was fixing it :)
<Riddell> I branched kdepim-runtime into ~kubuntu-members/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu4.5
<Riddell> so when you're done with kdepim do a    bzr push lp:~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu4.5
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> now the tricky part, getting kde-l10n to use kdepim 4.4 translations
<shadeslayer> that would be apachelogger :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw kdepim is usable here.. dunno why the devs think it isnt
<Riddell> I think it's the upgrade from existing users which is problematic
<apachelogger> about to talk about widgeting in #ubuntu-classroom
 * apachelogger pokes nixternal
<nixternal> yo yo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: go go
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: he has only trollface lined up :S
<shadeslayer> no playwidget :(
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1149145 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp TODO: Comment cleanup
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1149146 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/FilterWidget.cpp Sort our categories before inserting them in to the model, rather than relying on the model to sort them. In some languages "All" may not be on the top, alphabetically
<Quintasan> no, seriously
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: wtf is going on with ISP this week? first you, then Riddell and now me
<Quintasan> ffs
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> why the hell they had to do maitnance in the middle of the damn day?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i got flooded out :P
<ScottK> It's always the middle of the day somewhere.
<shadeslayer> not maintainence :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: but hell, 16-20 is the middle of the day in poland
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got to sleep .. bye :D
<shadeslayer> awesome session tho
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hey, ur plasmoid leaks mem
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are not telling the truth!!!!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there, too much content for one hour
<Quintasan> apachelogger: trollface.jpg
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> next time I shall do a motivational talk only
<Quintasan> apachelogger: >implying that making people go to work motivates them
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> it is just to difficult to communicate real guidance in one hour esepcially with people with different existing knowledge 
<JontheEchidna> http://all-thats-interesting.tumblr.com/post/453798400/what-my-spring-vacation-looks-like
<apachelogger> time to continue watching the midnight episode
<nixternal> apachelogger: good talk!
<jussi> can we have power button by default on large screens?
<jussi> please?
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1149166 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Port MainTab to straight C++. Good-bye .ui!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how do I make trollface to work in amarok?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: bsides, how do you record ur movies? when I record them they are soooooooo slow
<Quintasan> kubotu: !package recorditnow maverick
<Quintasan> !package recorditnow maverick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> !package recorditnow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package recorditnow
<Quintasan> ffff
<Blizzz> apachelogger: is it possible to fire up ajax requests within js plasmoids?
<apachelogger> no clue how ajax works :P
<apachelogger> but in general you can do just about anything javascripty
<apachelogger> and if that is not enough you can stack the qtscriptbindings (as for example used by amarok) and expose almost all of Qt API for your use
<arch0njw> Cheers, everyone!  I find myself with some spare time on my hands and I would love to get into the code of KDE a la Kubuntu.  What is the best place to start (other than here)?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: install it using plasmapkg
<Blizzz> basically it  is an asynchronous http request 
<apachelogger> then in .kde/share/kde4/services there should be an appropriate desktop file
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it doesnt show up in the menu
<apachelogger> rename that to amarok-context-applet-trollface.desktop
<apachelogger> then you need to add two entries to the bottom of it
<Quintasan> oh
<apachelogger> X-KDE-ParentApp=amarok
<apachelogger> X-KDE-PluginInfo-Category=Current
<apachelogger> then restart
<apachelogger> and it should be there
<apachelogger> maybe run kbuildsycoca4 before that
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1149176 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/ (ChangelogTab.cpp MainTab.cpp) Don't leak our KTemporaryFiles for package changelogs and screenshots.
<apachelogger> arch0njw: well, do  you want to do application development in general?
<apachelogger> if so you should ask in #kde-devel since we try to do as much in KDE as possible
<arch0njw> apachelogger: ok. I can hop over there. I've been reading here (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development) and it looks like there are some starting points. But I work best with a real issue to resolve -- which means getting into the real code. I'll pester kde-devel as you suggest.
<apachelogger> arch0njw: well, KDE tries to maintain a junior job list in their bugzilla, maybe ask for that
<apachelogger> arch0njw: but in my experience it is best if you get started with something you are interested in
<apachelogger> something that annoys you, something that you want fixed/implemented/improved...
<arch0njw> apachelogger: that is good advice.  Heh... so dive straight into Akonadi and make it work properly? ;)  I think I need to find the wading end of the pool first.
<arch0njw> apachelogger: the tutorials and junior jobs sounds like a good place for me to get my bearings and reckon the water temperature.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the akonadi people are always looking for new contributors
<apachelogger> in fact they are sort of urging for more people ^^
<Quintasan> damn, he makes me feel lazy
 * Quintasan goes to update recorditnow and bring Qt to order
<apachelogger> so although akonadi is a very large beast of code you can learn a lot and have a lot of people who are willing to teach you
<arch0njw> Quintasan: who, me?  If so, don't worry.  I recently got axed -- so I have some spare time
<apachelogger> Quintasan: better rewrite it in a sensible language first :P
<apachelogger> that python wrapping is nothing but horrible IMHO
<arch0njw> apachelogger: Quintasan:  oh, snap!
<Quintasan> arch0njw: well, I'm still a student, being a student == holidays == being lazy all the time
<apachelogger> in fact, last I used the Qt thingy it was rather unresponsive
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how the hell Qt can be rewritten is more sensible language?
<apachelogger> it is in pyqt
<arch0njw> apachelogger: I think an easy starting point to get my bearings would be good.  You know... like a bug fix.  Once I have that bearing I'll gladly tackle Akonadi.  I do not fear the deep end of the pool... only drowning others as I learn.  ;)
<Quintasan> Qt is not in PyQt
<apachelogger> arch0njw: akonadi probably also has easy bug fixes ;)
<apachelogger> arch0njw: or you could try yourself on kdepim 4.5
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it's pythons fault for being crap
<apachelogger> there are surely a lot of things to fix :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hence I said rewrite in a more sensible language not using a more sensible toolkit :P
<arch0njw> apachelogger: actually, that's where I'm wondering if the problem really is.  The annoyance I'd love to see fixed is the failure of Akonadi to start properly when Kontact is started.
<apachelogger> arch0njw: that is akonadi, or rather mysql most of the time
<arch0njw> apachelogger: I have tried what feels like a gagillion steps to hack it back into shape with configuration, but it is starting to smell like something isn't right with the synchronization of when things start.
<apachelogger> there are a lot of reasons why akonadi would fail to start
<apachelogger> 90% of them are related to mysql
<apachelogger> unfortunately
<Quintasan> WHAT THE HELL?
<Quintasan> Joschy(joschy-snapshot-23-02-10 attached)
<arch0njw> apachelogger: indeed, I, have, noticed... {pain}
<Quintasan> lol @ adding svn code as a dependency
<Quintasan> more lulz at adding it to source tree
<apachelogger> arch0njw: one could always switch to postgresql ... also last I was poking them with my sonic screwdriver they were claiming support for sqlite was being consider
<apachelogger> Quintasan: this is sweet
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what?
<arch0njw> apachelogger: interesting.  But the killer thing is that I start Kontact, Akonadi barks, I close contact and then restart it... and then I get access to my address book, etc.
<arch0njw> apachelogger: it is like Akonadi isn't starting fast enough and Kontact isn't waiting long enough.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how the hell I'm supposed to package that?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are not
<apachelogger> Quintasan: write mail to upstream
<apachelogger> go all sadly and tragic ;)
<apachelogger> and a bit of whining will help too
<apachelogger> arch0njw: that should be fixed in an update?
<apachelogger> are you on lucid?
<Quintasan> it's stupid, adding svn code as a build dependency just because he needs more uploading services
<apachelogger> I raised the error timeout to 5 minutes or so
<arch0njw> apachelogger: Indeed I are on the Lucid Lynx.  It is mostly lucid.
<apachelogger> then it is not timing
<apachelogger> what I could imagine is that at logout your akonadi does not terminate properly and leaves the database in dirty state which apparently causes problems at next startup
<Tm_T> apachelogger: is it intended that ubuone crashes with segfault when exiting?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: of course it is, it is upstream ;)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not exactly
<apachelogger> something in Qt 4.7 or KDE 4.5 is causing it
<apachelogger> and since I do not have appropriate builds to precisely debug either I cannot exactly tell who is at fault
<apachelogger> but I am quite confident that it is not ubuntuone but something in the destructors underneath it, where apparently one dtor tries to access stuff that was already nuked by another one
<apachelogger> very ugly situation
<arch0njw> apachelogger: interesting.  Sounds like I have some mining in the troubleshooting wiki to do... assuming that issue is documented.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: Qt 4.6
<Tm_T> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462682/
<apachelogger> arch0njw: you need to read your error logs ;)
<apachelogger> arch0njw: I doubt searching will help much, because people constantly get the cause wrong, which is probably the fault of the dialog though
<arch0njw> apachelogger: heh.  I'll finish that "read your error logs" with a "more thoroughly".  Most of it is senseless to me since I don't know alot about the various parts.
<apachelogger> for example we have a bug report that is about "resource agents not found" while indeed in all but one case presented there this error is caused by something failing prior to the resource agent stuff
<arch0njw> apachelogger: which is not to say that the Rosetta Stone decoding will not happen ;)
<apachelogger> arch0njw: I recommend you get yourself a user where you can break akonadi and look for yourself ;)
<apachelogger> I myself like to explore things by trial and error :)
<arch0njw> apachelogger: definitely tried that.  feel like i'm running a bit in circles.  But, hey, if at first you don't succeed...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: few Sirs here and there and I will get my small package back :P
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> Qt build
<Quintasan> uploaded to PPA
<apachelogger> arch0njw: in a bash terminal -> akonadi[tab] -> a whole lot of binaries to try do things with ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are the evil
<Quintasan> I am the mastah!
<apachelogger> so you can hear the drums?
<steveire_> Please don't play with random akonadi resources or agents. The server will start those.
<apachelogger> steveire_: in a testing account :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: drums?
<steveire_> All you should need is akonadictl and akonadiconsole
<apachelogger> steveire_: that said, I would find it appropriate to not have them in the standard bin location
<apachelogger> like kde got libexec for the special stuff
<steveire_> Interesting idea
<Quintasan> Riddell: who do I poke for more space in PPA? The Qt itself is taking 50% :O
<Riddell> Quintasan: you have to ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad I thik
<Quintasan> okay
<yofel> any chance to get k3b 2 in karmic? (To answer #2 of bug 599061)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599061 in k3b (Ubuntu) "cannot see/select hidden directories/files" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599061
<rbelem> hey guys, do you know why kdebase-workspace-dev is not installing /usr/include/kephal/screens.h anymore?
<rbelem> ScottK, ^
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-13
<Quintasan> apachelogger: argh
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+build/1865815
<Quintasan> how come debug libs are only 1,2 kbyte?
<Quintasan> wut
<Quintasan> Why did LP disable stripping on PPA Build?
<yofel> only dbgsym creation is disabled, you can build a -dbg package with manual dh_strip ...
<yofel> I mean auto-generation of debug symbols
<Quintasan> dh_strip --dbg-package=project-neon-qt-dbg
<yofel> *auto generation of debug symbol packages
<Quintasan> I'm doing it like this
<yofel> then it should work, at least it works for me
<Quintasan> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: disabling for PPA build
<Quintasan> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: not doing anything since NO_PKG_MANGLE is given
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> I *think* that comes from the pkg-create-dbgsym package that usually takes care of building -dbgsym packages in the buildds but is disabled on PPA buildds
<yofel> let me check one of my build logs
<yofel> yep (I build filezilla svn snapshots here):
<yofel> dh_strip --dbg-package=filezilla-dbg
<yofel> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: disabling for PPA build
<yofel> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: not doing anything since NO_PKG_MANGLE is given
<yofel> the filezilla-dbg package is built fine
<Quintasan> yeah, but it contains nothing
<yofel> not here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ppa/+build/1811325
<Quintasan> haaa?!
<Quintasan> it generates nothing here
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+build/1865815
<yofel> indeed, the .deb is empty...
<ScottK> rbelem: I think lex79 packaged it.  I'd ask him when he's around.
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> yofel: I'll try using dh_strip.pkg-create-dbgsym
<rbelem> ScottK, ok, thanks :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, i need that to build kdm outside kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> And it's still in the source then?
<ScottK> It may be inadvertent.
<ScottK> I'd rather ask him to make sure.
<rbelem> ScottK, yep! it still in the source
<rbelem> ScottK, and i think that it would be nice to have kdebase-workspace-4.4.92/libs/ files being installed by kdebase-workspace-dev or by a new dev package
<jjesse> everyone having fun today?
<ScottK> jjesse: Did you see my answer to your blog post question?
<jjesse> ScottK yes i did
<jjesse> thanks
<jjesse> just need to make the change :)
<ScottK> jjesse: I had to figure out that same question last week ...
<ScottK> jjesse: Want me to make it for you?
<jjesse> i think jcastro told me once
<jjesse> actually could you
<ScottK> (it's easy enough)
<ScottK> Sure.
<jjesse> my ubuntu vm isn't running right now
<ScottK> jjesse: Done.
<jjesse> thank you ser
<jjesse> sir
<ScottK> AFAIK it's not retroactive though.
<jjesse> i don't think it is
<jjesse> no worries
<jjesse> thanks for making the change
<ScottK> No problem.  You're welcome.
<MrDarkUser> Hi, is anybody working on project neon?
<MrDarkUser> or have best practices for setting up a build enviornment?
<ScottK> MrDarkUser: I think Quintasan is your man.
<valorie> quoting from bash: [13:30] <Quintasan> [07:51:29] sheytan: well, I will need testers for Project Neon soon
<valorie> :-)
<MrDarkUser> Quintasan, I'm willing to be a fresh dumb new user of neon on 10.04 if I can help
<MrDarkUser> hola
<bilalakhtar> dholbach: I have a help request. Could you please examine why https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krename/4.0.4-2ubuntu1/+build/1864396 is repeatedly failing?
<bilalakhtar> ^^ is for everyone
<bilalakhtar> I have a help request. Could someone please examine why https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krename/4.0.4-2ubuntu1/+build/1864396 is repeatedly failing?
<valorie> bilalakhtar: have you filed a bug?
<bilalakhtar> valorie: where?
<bilalakhtar> valorie: I was the one who got the package uploaded
<valorie> ah
<valorie> sorry
<bilalakhtar> I have a help request. Could someone please examine why https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krename/4.0.4-2ubuntu1/+build/1864396 is repeatedly failing?
<valorie> bilalakhtar: it will not help to repeat yourself
<valorie> if they are asleep, they are asleep
<jussi> bilalakhtar: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jussi>   kdelibs5-dev: Depends: kdoctools (= 4:4.4.90-0ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<jussi> sounds like somethings not built/something else has failed to build to me.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: wrong override?
<yofel> apachelogger: why is it wrong?
<apachelogger> just a guess
 * apachelogger is having a KDE day, so he will not look at the log :P
<Riddell> yo, apachelogger 
<Riddell> I think half term evaluations are this week
<apachelogger> always these evaluations
<Riddell> are you able to send me a summary of what you've done and what you're going to do and how I should test it and evaluate progress?
<apachelogger> sure
<Riddell> preferably today :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be in by 14 UTC
 * apachelogger is sort of tied up in his own ruby madness right now :S
<Riddell> hi muesli 
<muesli> hey :)
<apachelogger> muesli \o/
 * apachelogger hugs muesli and while he is at it the whole channel
<Riddell> that's a big hug!
<apachelogger> ^^
<muesli> apachelogger: that's a warm fuzzy welcome :-)
 * davmor2 feels sorry for the ones in the middle getting squished
<apachelogger> muesli: then I did something wrong, it was meant to be fluffy ;)
<apachelogger> http://fluffy.jussi01.com/ 
<muesli> apachelogger: jeez, i tried to find an iso latel
<muesli> but i've been told there isn't really one yet
<apachelogger> well there is
<apachelogger> alpha1
<muesli> poor konqui looks like on lsd on that page ;)
<apachelogger> http://tiny.cc/fa1
<muesli> apachelogger: got a link? :)
<muesli> thanks
<muesli> nice, 4mb/s
<apachelogger> sandsmark is running a nice swarm ;)
<apachelogger> OH MY GOD!!!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I got an A on the knowledge management course
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> congratulations
<Riddell> where did you put all you knowledge to keep it managed?
<apachelogger> a semantic wiki ^^
<Riddell> qt-assistant-compat passed new, someone needs to get the rdepends built against it
<Riddell> fabo: why do you say "Qt Multimedia is now shipped from Qt Mobility API instead of Qt." when the multimedia bits are all commented out in your qtmobility packaging?
<Mamarok> Riddell: because it's not ready?
<Riddell> Mamarok: well that didn't stop them shipping it with qt 4.6 :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: there still is not much more available in 4.7 AFAICS
<Riddell> fabo: why the change of binary name?  libqt4-webkit -> libqtwebkit4 ?
<Riddell> fabo: hmm, you just made qtmobility build-dep on qtwebkit?  what's that for?   qtwebkit will need to build-dep on qtmobility for multimedia in HTML5 support
<fabo> Riddell: it is commented because I don't have Qt 4.7 without multimedia at that time
<fabo> Riddell: next upload, multimediakit is shipped
<Riddell> yeah, just saw that commit you did
<fabo> if you build Qt + multimedia -> Qt Mobility don't want to build mmkit
<fabo> Qt - multimedia -> Qt Mobility builds with mmkit
<fabo> Riddell: for the binary name, Qt doesn't follow library package name
<fabo> it's a long standing issue
<fabo> with qtwebkit, I could smoothly split that way
<fabo>  libqt4-webkit is now a dummy package
<fabo> Riddell: now, we should resolve the latest issue
<Riddell> fabo: what's the latest issue?
<fabo> misread then -> qtwebkit will need to build-dep on qtmobility 
<Riddell> fabo: looking at current qtwebkit it has gone back to using phonon
<Riddell> "# We require phonon. QtMultimedia support is disabled currently."  says WebCore/WebCore.pro
<Riddell> but that might change at some point
<fabo> yes, simon tells me some weeks ago they aren't ready to use Qt multimedia
<Riddell> fabo: why does qtmobility need qtwebkit?
<fabo> Riddell: only for fetchgooglemaps example ;)
<Riddell>   * Fix FTBFS with Ubuntu's Qt 4.7 packages:
<Riddell>     - Drop usr/bin/fetchgooglemaps from debian/qtmobility-examples.install
<Riddell> that's in our qtmobility ^^
<Riddell> probably that's because our qtwebkit is already separated
<fabo> because of the missing b-d on qtwebkit dev
<fabo> that's a choice
<Riddell> silly upstream and their circular dependencies
<fabo> I guess dropping the example + b-d is the preferred way
<Riddell> so main problem for ubuntu is how to sync qtwebkit when we already have a larger version number.  don't fancy raising your epoch to 5 do you fabo? :)
<fabo> haha
<fabo> let me take a look at current Ubuntu packages and try to find a smooth way to resync
<apachelogger> Riddell: mail sent
<eMyller> heys guys
<Riddell> we're on 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1, I don't think there's any very elegant way to resync
<Riddell> hi eMyller 
<eMyller> speaking of qtwebkit, does anyone know why it's doesn't support quite well some css3 stuff?
<eMyller> like border-radius, etc. i wanted to know if it's up to webkit itself or the qt version only
<fabo> eMyller: report bug 
<Riddell> not I, you'd need to ask upstream
<fabo> eMyller: try to use another webkit implementation to check if it is qtwebkit specific
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, since our binary name differs from a deb POV we should be able to sync current debian package ;)
<fabo> ie chrome
<Riddell> apachelogger: but the source is the same
<apachelogger> aight
<eMyller> fabo: chrome's and qt's webkit version are the same
<apachelogger> rename the source ;)
<eMyller> but chrome shows everything smoothly
<fabo> eMyller: no ;)
<fabo> so it could be a Qt WebKit bug
<eMyller> fabo: no @ implementation?
<fabo> eMyller: yeah, they differ
<eMyller> i see; but well, qtwebkit always had problems *here*. will report a bug. thanks :)
<fabo> eMyller: http://webkit.org/new-qtwebkit-bug
<eMyller> fabo: isn't it specific to qt's implementation?
<fabo> eMyller: you talk about the link ? yes
<fabo> eMyller: is your css3 available ?
<eMyller> fabo: will post a screenshot showing a -webkit-border-radius
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 443210 did you tell mvo?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443210 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "bomber 48px PNG image is actually a Krita document" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443210
<fabo> eMyller: if you need guideline and advice, you're welcome on webkit-qt@lists.webkit.org
<fabo> eMyller: the mailing list is active
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: forgot there was a downstream bug :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: wohoooo
<Nightrose> grats
<eMyller> fabo: thank you :) here's my report: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42156 -- please check the screenshot
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 42156 in WebKit Qt "Qt WebKit doesn't play nice with some CSS3 rendering" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<eMyller> brb
 * Riddell does the empty new queue dance
<jussi> Riddell: nice work!
<fabo> Riddell: wanna help ftp-masters ? ;)
 * Riddell ponders this for a nanosecond
<Riddell> fabo: sorry, no :)
<rgreening> morning peeps
<fabo> morning rgreening
<rgreening> hey fabo
<shadeslayer> Can anyone tell me what SixXS is?
 * shadeslayer has no idea :S
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Hi, are syncs on your todo list today?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes indeed, any requests?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 602388 and bug 602383, please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602388 in kvirc (Ubuntu) "Sync kvirc 4:4.0.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602383 in komparator (Ubuntu) "Sync komparator 1:0.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602383
<JontheEchidna> one is a kde3 -> kde4 bump :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: if you are around need some assit with getting your ubuntuone client working... I cant seem to connect.
<apachelogger> rgreening: logged out and back in again?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, also kdenlive could use syncing. Should I file a bug for that?
<rgreening> I restarted the client, if thats what you mean
<rgreening> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> no, I mean logout and back in again :P
<rgreening> out of the ubuntuone service or the desktop
<rgreening> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> desktop
<apachelogger> there is all sorts of junk running that will not be terminated when you restart the client ;)
<rgreening> ok. Illl try. why should that happen?
<apachelogger> client == the software :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, it is like kdelibs changed ;)
<rgreening> hehe
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Archive.rb  TarArchive.rb  XZArchive.rb
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the address for ktown>
<apachelogger> Nightrose: any guesses as to what those 3 files could become? 
<shadeslayer> for ssh access
<apachelogger> kubotu: lookup ktown.kde.org
<apachelogger> kubotu: nslookup ktown.kde.org
<apachelogger> kubotu: didn you have a lookup at some point?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ssh login is not permitted
<apachelogger> IIC
<apachelogger> IIRC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then? 
<apachelogger> only sftp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 0_o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Permission denied (publickey).
<apachelogger> wrong user?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<rgreening> apachelogger: so, logout and login and still no go. Could be a firewall issue. What ports do I need open?
<shadeslayer> well.... ill just use kde ftp then
<apachelogger> rgreening: I have no idea
<apachelogger> rgreening: you can run ubuntuone-statusnotifier from a terminal to get more status output
<JontheEchidna> wow, install-package never was able to let you cancel during download :s
<apachelogger> it could very well be that something is wrong with authentication
<JontheEchidna> qapt-batch will be a nice step up :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it sure was at some point, it just was not instant
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopqf1978-jpg.jpg
<apachelogger> it stuffed the cancel in the eventqueue and since that was filled up with redrawing and text adding and whatnot...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ohm, therw as a button, wasnt there?
<apachelogger> in either case you can close :P
 * apachelogger hates cancel buttons anyway
<JontheEchidna> I think that apt will still run in the background if you close...
<apachelogger> in the case of install-package use they only make sense if a rollback gets executed!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happened to all the pinkiness?
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe not, w/e
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whut?
<shadeslayer> oh
<jefferai> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> thats JontheEchidna's desktop :D
<apachelogger> jefferai: pong
<jefferai> do you build amarok from git?
<jefferai> or, can you?
<apachelogger> I can
<apachelogger> wel, in tehroy I can
<shadeslayer> jefferai: oh oh .. problem with /query in quassel fixed
<jefferai> shadeslayer: yeah?
<apachelogger> s/tehroy/theory
<shadeslayer> jefferai: yeah i had a outdated client.. running latest git build now
<jefferai> outdated client shouldn't crash the core
<jefferai> I say shouldn't in the software engineering sense
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think we should use qapt-batch, at least for kubuntu-debug-installer. The kpackagekit dependency causes kdebase-runtime to effectively depend on it in most normal usecases
<shadeslayer> jefferai: seems it does
<jefferai> not in the specifically-this-sense
<jefferai> :-)
<shadeslayer> jefferai: http://imagebin.ca/view/7AxD6s9.html
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that was my plan
<shadeslayer> see the 2nd last line
<apachelogger> in fact I was wondering about just using libqapt directly :P
<jefferai> shadeslayer: I believe you
<jefferai> I'm just larting Sput is all
<shadeslayer> :P
 * shadeslayer is done with ninja notes in 3 lines :S
<apachelogger> knote
<shadeslayer> right :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Well, using the backend class would mean using ~20 MB of heap for storing the internal package cache, so one would most likely want to use the dbus interface to the worker, straight to avoid that.
<rgreening> apachelogger: The name com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon was not provided by any .service
<al> shadeslayer: sixxs is an ipv6 tunnel broker
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: silly backend :P
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> rgreening: probably a fooey dep 
<apachelogger> sec
<shadeslayer> al: so i can use IPv6?
<al> gets ipv6 connectivity to your ipv4 endpoint
<al> yep
<rgreening> brb
<shadeslayer> al: kewl.. i have to make a new tunnel tho,right?
<al> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> rgreening: install ubuntuone-client
<shadeslayer> al: well... it doesnt work :P
<al> shadeslayer: what doesn't?
<shadeslayer> so i opened a ticket
<shadeslayer> al: making a new tunnel
<apachelogger> OH
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhh
<al> shadeslayer: "No PoPs are available at the moment" that one?
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> makes all sorts of sense
<apachelogger> rgreening: install libubuntuone-qt-api0
<shadeslayer> al: yes :S
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I did decrease backend mem usage by 4.5 MiB by making QApt::Package not a QObject. (Heap cost for all the packages went down from 5 MiB to 0.5 MiB)
<shadeslayer> al: https://www.sixxs.net/tickets/?msg=tickets-2315985
<al> shadeslayer: "handle" means your login
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<JontheEchidna> it seems that even an overhead of 120 KiB per QObject is a lot at 30,000 objects :P
<jefferai> apachelogger: anyways -- I made a change in Amarok's cmake files to use the output of mysql_config instead of randomly searching for libraries
<jefferai> which in theory is a much, much better thing to do
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: one would think so
<jefferai> in practice, however, it's causing build failures for *buntu folks
<apachelogger> kubuntu does not ship mysql_config
<apachelogger> jefferai: I would check if that beasty is around and if not try randomly searching
<shadeslayer> al: done :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: most of the RAM requirements comes from apt MMap'ing /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin, which is like 14 MiB itself
<jefferai> apachelogger: um
<jefferai> apachelogger: that's exactly what we do
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: neon poke
<jefferai> except for those users that *do* have mysql_config
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Oh? Oo
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<jefferai> say, because they're building things against it
<jefferai> then it has problems
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1899780
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: seems the stuff i pointed out about those error messages is in akonadi too :S
<shadeslayer> when imap gets disconnected i get .. 10 error dialogs :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should write an akonadi resource and store that stuff in akonadi :D
<jefferai> apachelogger: yeah, something is going wrong
<jefferai> which I believe may be due to the lack of -fPIC in --cflags
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: qaptworker logging to akonadi? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also seems that you cannot launch akonadi with krunner :P
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> s/akonadi/kontact
<shadeslayer> only through desktop launcher
<apachelogger> jefferai: I believe we have a seperate package for fpic enabled embedded server
<apachelogger> !info libmysqld-pic
<ubottu> libmysqld-pic (source: mysql-dfsg-5.1): MySQL database development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3 (lucid), package size 4151 kB, installed size 12864 kB
<jefferai> apachelogger: ok, so here's what I think is going on
<jefferai> you guys have this separate fpic enabled server
<jefferai> but mysql_config doesn't have -fPIC in its CFLAGS
<jefferai> so there's a mismatch
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I spcifically try to get muon to sort by name in a search
<apachelogger> #ultimatefail
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: around?
<jefferai> debian appears to not have a separate fpic package
<jefferai> this appears to be a uniquely *buntu problem
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and that threshold is also cracking me up
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: libc6-pic gets shown for a "pic" search but libmysqld-pic is not
<al> shadeslayer: alternatively you could try a different tunnel broker (maybe http://ipv6.he.net) or check if your ISP supports 6to4 / teredo
<apachelogger> if stuff tries to be smarter than me then it actually should be smarter 99% of the time
<apachelogger> muon did not manage once!
<shadeslayer> al: im quite confident my ISP doesnt have ipv6 :D
<jefferai> shadeslayer: that's what a tunnel broker is for
<apachelogger> jefferai: you should throw stones at people in #ubuntu-server
<al> shadeslayer: can you ping 192.0.2.42?
<yofel> libmysqld-pic is in debian..
<shadeslayer> al: nope...
<jefferai> yofel: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libmysqld-pic&searchon=names&suite=stable&section=all
<apachelogger> that is stable!
<shadeslayer> al: 17 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 16035ms
<apachelogger> stable is 15 years old :P
<yofel> jefferai: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libmysqld-pic&searchon=names&suite=testing&section=all
<jefferai> ah
<Mamarok> hee I am
<apachelogger> jefferai: http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=sid&searchon=names&keywords=libmysqld-pic
<jefferai> yeah, got it
<jefferai> so
<jefferai> oh, debian
<jefferai> making things difficult yet again
<al> shadeslayer: you're right then ;)
<Mamarok> jefferai: told you, it was Debian and Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> al: :P
<txwikinger> Is there a way I can control on which desktop apps that are started from commandline or a script are appearing? 
<jefferai> Mamarok: their package search has bad defaults  :-(
<jefferai> and their packages are demonstrably broken
<apachelogger> jefferai: well, I would poke zul in #ubuntu-server for starters, he sure can get stuff resolved in debian and ubuntu
<apachelogger> latter for sure
<jefferai> ok, I'll try
<Mamarok> jefferai: do you need me there, too?
<jefferai> not for now
<jefferai> will let you know if I do
<Mamarok> OK, just ping, I need to get my laundry out of the machine
<Mamarok> back in a few
<jefferai> Mamarok: ok -- and, did turning off the embedded libs fix things for you?
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713133146-td85hy34dqizytzj * debian/ (changelog control) Make ubuntuone-kde depend on libubuntuone-qt-api0
 * shadeslayer fights with lintian
<shadeslayer> E: kdepim source: weak-library-dev-dependency kdepim-dev on libeventviews4 (>= ${source:Version})
<shadeslayer> E: kdepim source: weak-library-dev-dependency kdepim-dev on libkdepim4 (>= ${binary:Version})
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/1cNWfmQG
<shadeslayer> now.. what to do :P
<shadeslayer> nvm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so I seem to remember you having scripts to do extragear-ish release-type thingies. I'm thinking of doing a second alpha for libqapt/muon, would these tools be of use to me?
<apachelogger> emit yawn();
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: fortunately for you I am hacking on those very scripts right now ;)
<JontheEchidna> :D
<apachelogger> in fact I am rewriting using proper OOP ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: need libqapt too?
<JontheEchidna> I was planning on doing a prerelease of both, yeah
<JontheEchidna> Also, what is a polite amount of time to give l10n dudes to translate before release? (e.g. length between string freeze and release)
<apachelogger> one month
<JontheEchidna> kk, that means I need to do it soon if I want to get something out for maverick, since FF is going to be more strict for 10.10
<JontheEchidna> and also feature freeze, for that matter
<JontheEchidna> but I am fairly happy with the feature set of both muon and synaptic at the moment. It can do most everything synaptic does except version pinning
<rgreening> apachelogger: it's using the ubuntuone-client 1.2.2 from archive. which may be different from the PPA one. is that a problem?
<apachelogger> yes, will not work
<apachelogger> since when do they have 1.2.2 in the archive?
<apachelogger> rgreening: are you on maverick?
<jussi> muon?
<rgreening> no. lucid
<apachelogger> where is that 1.2.2 coming from?
<apachelogger> I only see      1.2.1-0ubuntu3
<rgreening> apachelogger: login to your PPA and it says.. newer available
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so the 15th is one month away from ubuntu feature freeze. I'll do a release today, with uber-quick string review and will announce feature/string freeze on the 15th. I'll do beta on the 29th, RC on the 5th, final release on the 12th
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sound sane?
<apachelogger> think so
<JontheEchidna> oh, crap. I forgot about my dentist's appointment this morning :s
<apachelogger> rgreening: oh, proposed!
<JontheEchidna> gotta go, my ride is waiting
<apachelogger> o/ JontheEchidna
<rgreening> apachelogger: also.. Unpacking libubuntuone-qt-api0 (from .../libubuntuone-qt-api0_0.0.0~alpha1+1-0ubuntu0~lucid0~ppa1_amd64.deb) ...
<rgreening> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libubuntuone-qt-api0_0.0.0~alpha1+1-0ubuntu0~lucid0~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<rgreening>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libubuntuone-qt-api.so.0.0.0', which is also in package ubuntuone-kde 0:0.0.0~alpha1+1-0ubuntu0~lucid0~ppa1
<rgreening> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rgreening>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libubuntuone-qt-api0_0.0.0~alpha1+1-0ubuntu0~lucid0~ppa1_amd64.deb
<rgreening> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<apachelogger> oh
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713135017-ayfh68hiqy9wznby * debian/ (changelog ubuntuone-kde.install) Only install lib*kde*.so.*.* into ubuntuone-kde
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can you help me out a bit?
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/zMARwfx8 << does that control file look ok? ( specifically kdepim-dev )
<apachelogger> libeventviews4 (= ${binary:Version} not good
<apachelogger> neither is libkdepim4 (= ${binary:Version})
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but lintian compaints
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the error is weak-library-dev-dependency
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> on either of those two files
<apachelogger> and now it would complain about strong-library-dev-dependency
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: leave it then?
<apachelogger> of course lintian is not sane enough to do that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it doesnt :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, use appropriate dependency
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok..
<apachelogger> what differs the other dependencies listed for kdepim-dev from those two?
<apachelogger> if you can answer that you will know what it should look like
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok.. im looking :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: you building these updates in your PPA so I can test? Also the newer ubuntuone-client? Seems the old 1.2.1 will not work as I have pythin 2.6 and it balks at "as" reserved keyword.
<apachelogger> rgreening: uninstall python2.5
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<apachelogger> rgreening: yeah, building the updates
<ScottK> apachelogger: Your package shouldn't do anything with 2.5 even if it's installed.
 * apachelogger also wants to note that ruby can map exceptions to variables since like forever and not just some recent version :P
<rgreening> Its a ubuntuone-client issue in 1.2.1
<apachelogger> ScottK: tell that to ubuntuone-client :P
<rgreening> (so it seems ot me)
<apachelogger> rgreening: from my patch
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> oh well then.. fix it :)
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> I am catching an exception using "catch Exception as e"
<apachelogger> rgreening: it is valid for 2.6 :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Someone who cares about ubuntuone should fix it.
<apachelogger> not my fault that python is python--
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: all other libs dont have (>= ${binary:Version}) ?
<rgreening> apachelogger: no, I remove python 2.5 and it complains
<rgreening> still
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you do not have (>= ${binary:Version})?!
<apachelogger> you have (= ${binary:Version})
<rgreening> hmm.. let me purge
<apachelogger> which is by no means the same thing
<apachelogger> rgreening: when I removed python it installed fine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no,i changed it to (>= ${binary:Version}) and it complains aboutweak-library-dev-dependency
 * apachelogger probably should make his u1-client branch replace&conflict python2.5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whut?
<apachelogger> is this thing mad or something :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you have permission to ignore those 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/5yBf631f << new control file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lintian complains : http://pastebin.com/cfxxvf0b
<apachelogger> although
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: altho.. ?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: use =
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :S
<rgreening> apachelogger: are you uploading a newer ubuntuone-client for the kwallet3 stuff? or is that necessary?
<shadeslayer> ok.. then
<apachelogger> rgreening: not planning on doing that now ... did you purge python 2.5?
<apachelogger> also libpython2.5 or what it is called
<rgreening> so, does it require the 1.2.1 or will 1.2.2 from archive break it?
<apachelogger> it requires 1.2.1
<apachelogger> 1.2.2 does not support kwallet
<shadeslayer> omgwtf
<rgreening> apachelogger: ok. will test... 1 sec
<shadeslayer> lp moves login stuff to  left? http://imagebin.ca/view/2XZNK0.html
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: muon is currently translated in 10 languages
<apachelogger> average completion 46%
<apachelogger> only uk and pt are 100%
<apachelogger> :)
 * apachelogger loves his release script
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/release-script-refactor/revision/84
<shadeslayer> sheytan: hey :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer hi there ;)
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> ';
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: watch for ut internetz
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hey 
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> ur*
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its good .. wont get flooded .. no rains :P
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather Gurgaon,India
<kubotu> Weather info for New Delhi, India (updated on 7:00 PM IST on July 13, 2010); Temperature: 90 F / 32 C; Humidity: 62%; Dew Point: 75 F / 24 C; Wind: North at 0 mph / 0 km/h; Pressure: 29.56 in / 1001 hPa (Steady); Conditions: Haze; Visibility: 1.4 miles / 2.2 kilometers; UV: 0 out of 16; Clouds: (FEW) : 4000 ft / 1219 m  Scattered Clouds (SCT) : 10000 ft / 3048 m; Yesterday's Cooling Degree Days: 21 approx.; Sunrise:
<kubotu> 5:33 AM IST; Sunset: 7:21 PM IST; Moon Rise: 7:02 AM IST; Moon Set: 8:36 PM IST; Moon Phase: Waxing Crescent
<jefferai> apachelogger: Riddell: any idea how to work around this PIC problem in the meantime?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hows neon going?
<shadeslayer> need help?
<yofel> shadeslayer: -dbg package is empty
<Riddell> jefferai: I haven't been following the issue and I'm probably too busy to do so immediately
<yofel> Quintasan: or did you get that fixed?
<shadeslayer> yofel: in?
<shadeslayer> neon?
<jefferai> Riddell: how dare you not follow it
<shadeslayer> ohh
<apachelogger> jefferai: no idea really
<jefferai> apachelogger: only thing I can think of is to check for 64-bit environment, and if so, force -fPIC in MYSQL_CFLAGS
<jefferai> um, but only for the embedded side of things
<jefferai> of course, this would be easier if cmake had a way to tell this
<shadeslayer> kdepim for lucid away
<Riddell> shadeslayer: away where?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in ninja ppa
<shadeslayer> dont worry i remember :D
<shadeslayer> kdepim runtime uploaded as well 
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ^^
<shadeslayer> itll build and will copy into experimental
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: hm, I guess it should go to beta ultimately, right? since it is a beta version...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope,experimental
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: they are highly unstable atm
<Mamarok> why?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: kdepim dev say so themselves :P
<Mamarok> well, beta belongs into beta, why in experimental? Then it should be labeled alpha, no?
<shadeslayer> maybe the next release will be good to go
<rgreening> apachelogger: works if I uninstall python2.5 and python2.5-minimal and then log out and relogin.
<Mamarok> well, then I will not test, I need kdepim
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: :p
 * shadeslayer is testing.. doesnt need kdepim
<Riddell> Mamarok: kde pim guys say it's more unstable than they expected
<Riddell> so yes it should be called alpha
<Mamarok> well, then labelling it beta is a bit bold...
<ScottK> apachelogger and rgreening: If it's packaged properly, it shouldn't care about 2.5 being installed since it's not a supported version.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: poke
<Mamarok> beta is for testing and is more or less stable, or at least doesn't break your workfolw too badly
<Mamarok> but they already managed to break it anyway with what they did to kdepim in general and knotes and the addressbook in particular
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you realise we need a bigger ppa? :D
<shadeslayer> just the qt packages take up 60 pc :P
<yofel> be glad they raised the default value, or you would already be over the limit :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: where does all the qt stuff get imported?
<shadeslayer> like the url...
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'm not sure what you mean...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got a reliable internet connection for your talk this time?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: neat :D
<JontheEchidna> (no cavities for me, either!)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes :D
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i was thinking about something for the talk 2 mins ago and now ive forgotten :S
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: is the release script readme still accurate?
<rbelem> hey Riddell 
<shadeslayer> oho
<shadeslayer> digikam is FTBFS
 * shadeslayer goes to fix
<rbelem> Riddell, do you know about some changes to kdebase-workspace-dev, that removes some .h files
<shadeslayer> seems to be already fixed :S
<Riddell> rbelem: which one are you missing?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Where?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<ScottK> (Note: It's not fixed in the archive)
<rbelem> Riddell, screens.h and others
<shadeslayer> yes.. seems so
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Try to rebuild it yourself.
<rbelem> Riddell, and some .so too
<shadeslayer> ScottK: but why does it show up there?
<ScottK> Because it doesn't build.
<rbelem> Riddell, so i do not manage to link to libs such as plasmagenericshell 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/2:1.3.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1806969/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-ia64.digikam_2:1.3.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ScottK: its a rebuild error? and is not yet fixed?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Something changed after the last upload and ia64 hadn't built yet.  So all archs will get that error now.
<shadeslayer> aah
<rbelem> Riddell, and i would like to add some more .h to kdebase-workspace-dev :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: it's an upstream change, screens.h isn't installed by upstream any more
<rbelem> Riddell, :-(
<rbelem> Riddell, and how about the missing libplasmagenericshell.so?
<Riddell> rbelem: you can include a copy of screens.h yourself though
<Riddell> ScottK removed plasmagenericshell.so from kdebase-workspace-dev
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that's the solution, copy all missing files :-(
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think its due to Export .pot name and copy to plugins in debian/rules <<
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: at the least, I assume that for at least the moment the svn external thing won't be correct, since your refactor is in bzr
<shadeslayer> which was introduced by lex
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that's a bug. What do you think about report a bug for that?
<Riddell> rbelem: I think we need to wait until ScottK shows up to say why he did it
<rbelem> Riddell, ok :-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: also, libqapt has qapt-batch in its utils dir, which has translations. Will the release scripts fall over that?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: readme should be accurate, didnt look at it for ages though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: basically just muon.rb --help
<apachelogger> then you can create an rc file with common settings you want always
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: libqapt is not yet done, but no, it will not fall over that ;)
<JontheEchidna> kewl
<apachelogger> indeed I only today noticed that apparently I made it super dynamic some time in the past by walking through the whole source tree and building a list of pot files from the Messages.sh scripts ;)
<JontheEchidna> probably in a drunken stupor after lying awake at the keyboard for 3 hours mumbling about bannakaffalatta :D
<JontheEchidna> That was my favorite of the Christmas specials
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: supposedly dantti needs a script for the debconf stuff?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im all set up.. even if theres a power outage ill be able to respond :D
<JontheEchidna> the lib needs a bit of work, too
<JontheEchidna> It doesn't install soversioned libs
<JontheEchidna> so dh_shlibdeps can't get a depencency on the lib, and it has to be added manually
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you discovered the secret to running computers without electricity?
<JontheEchidna> to the dependencies of muon
<apachelogger> scary
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no.. i just plugged it to my backup power supply :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, in def custom you can do custom haxx0ry to for example set the version
<apachelogger> or if you tell me where it is declared I can haxx0r that up for you
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: src/main.cpp
<apachelogger> OTOH it seems common practise to set it via CMake these days
<apachelogger> see what digikam does
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> that's for muon, nvm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're on in 10 minutes?
<shadeslayer> on now :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: libqapt gets its version set in cmakelists.txt, toplevel
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> shadeslayer: aren't you 10 minutes early?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah :P
<Riddell> ** packaging with the ninjas on shortly in #ubuntu-classroom with elite kubuntu ninja shadeslayer 
<ScottK> rbelem and Riddell: I removed it because Debian did.  If we need it for mobile, I think putting it back is fine.
<rbelem> ScottK, cool!
<apachelogger> ["l10n/qaptbatch.po"]
<apachelogger> Copying pt_BR's .po(s) over ...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: l10n seems to be working alright
<JontheEchidna> neato
<apachelogger> oh ninja work in #ubuntu-classroom
<rbelem> ScottK, i will continue working to get kdm-plasma ready, and i will figure out what other changes are needed
<ScottK> OK
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, it is almost ready, but i will not have time to finish it today.
 * ScottK nods
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: libqapt is translated into 12 languages 66 % on average 
<apachelogger> complete are uk, fr, pt_BR, sv and pt
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> not too bad I must say
<rbelem> brazilian translation team rockz!
<rbelem> :-D
<JontheEchidna> I gots to go to lunch nao
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.4.92 fully built on i386, amd64, powerpc, and ia64.  Need doko to fix the qt4-x11 ICE on armel before we get anywhere there.
<Riddell> ScottK: you think it's a job for doko, not NCommander?
<CIA-33> [release-script-refactor] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713161200-bcasfbmi5yc55fn9 * libqapt.rb libqapt++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
 * apachelogger is wondering where that is coming from
<NCommander> Riddell: yes.
<apachelogger> ah, we have a filter on libqapt ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: muon now also sets the version you specfiy in main.cpp
<apachelogger> Nightrose: our family just grew quite a bit ;)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sorry - at work - our family grew? :D
<Nightrose> details please
<apachelogger> Nightrose: now also releasing kdevelop, kdevplatform, muon and libqapt ;)
<Nightrose> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> dantti: lp:~apachelogger/%2Bjunk/release-script-refactor/ has a nice release script for libdebconf-kde if you want ;)
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713162535-3f72oor55z62fnul * (.bzr-builddeb .bzr-builddeb/default.conf) add bzr-builddeb
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  NCommander is FTBFS, ICE is doko.
<ScottK> I mentioned it at the last release team meeting too.
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713163246-yq2aae9c8jp1hxru * (bin/batpaste debian/changelog debian/control) * Depend on kdebase-runtime not kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 (latter got dropped) * Fix batpaste
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713163448-4zmdi9xk9i2t20in * (bin/astyle-kubuntu debian/changelog debian/control) * Add astyle script to format code according to Kubuntu C++ coding style + Recommend astyle
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713163907-phn0cppyp225e3rk * debian/ (source source/format changelog control) * Silence lintian + Raise standards version + Add debian/source + Depend on ${misc:Depends}
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713164431-639d3ejpgrzx5jfv * (bin/kde-sc-build-status debian/changelog debian/control) * Add kde-sc-build-status by Jonathan Riddell + Depend on python-launchpadlib
<rgreening> apachelogger: ubuntuone syncd eats my system
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> rgreening: any hints as to why?
<rgreening> dunno. I set some mp3s to upload and the load average has been 2 constantly since then
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> qdbus com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon /
<apachelogger> does that return anything?
<apachelogger> or time out?
<rgreening> it returns but takes a while
<rgreening> apachelogger: gonna reboot... brb
<apachelogger> then it is not my fault I suppose :D
<apachelogger> the issues I had with kwallet were of the kind that the daemon would lock completely
<NCommander> ScottK: Riddell: I raised a flag to Linaro on the ICE with qt4, and they're having me do a rebuild with a toolchain snapshot. 
<Riddell> thanks NCommander, good luck
<NCommander> Riddell: yeah. I'll fix KDE once we get Qt sorted. No need to put the cart before the horse so to speak.
<nigelb> shadeslayer, Quintasan: good session folks :)
<nigelb> made it sound like realy awesome (it is btw)
<yofel> +1
<apachelogger> Quintasan, shadeslayer: supposedly I can nuke all of bat*?
<dantti> apachelogger: you mean for the export stuff?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no one uses it :D
<apachelogger> dantti: export?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: my point exactly :P
<dantti> apachelogger: the findDebconf stuff
<apachelogger> they are mostly obsolete anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure :)
<apachelogger> dantti: no, it builds a source tarball for release
<apachelogger> a proper source tarball one might say
<dantti> apachelogger: the findDebconf is obsolete right? so i should use export, no?
<dantti> apachelogger: what is a propert source tarball?
<dantti> *proper
<apachelogger> dantti: no, they do not do exactly the same
<apachelogger> findFoo allows looking for a dependency (required and non-required) and failing gracefully or not at all
<oxymoron> In KDE 4.5 RC2, QT 4.7 Beta2 and Kubuntu 10.04 Lucid, why do I get an extra window marked with X logotype when starting Wine and VLC?
<apachelogger> the export junk just helps cmake find libraries
<apachelogger> from what I have seen this does have not the same advantages as findFoo though
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/piR0XWZd << 404 on main archives :D
<apachelogger> dantti: proper tarball being one with exactly the stuff that is needed (included translations) ;)
<dantti> apachelogger: so i should keep the find foo?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: btw did you fix the find foo? cause I saw your commit there
<oxymoron> Is that a known bug?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get update  ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 4.4.92 packages should be in now
<oxymoron> 4.4.92a :P
<Riddell> oxymoron: not known to me, but then I don't use wither Wine or VLC
<apachelogger> dantti: definitely, but you should talk this over with JontheEchidna since he is one of your library users ;)
<apachelogger> I am just a user and I do not find it good when stuff falls over because it could not find a file 
<oxymoron> Riddell: Alright, wll of course if you dont use them so :P It seems strange and its quite annoying getting an extra window all the time :P
<dantti> apachelogger: k...
<Riddell> oxymoron: mgraesslin might care, being a kwin upstream (or he might not)
<oxymoron> http://imagebin.ca/view/7cZlP78O.html
<oxymoron> mgraesslin: Do you care? :D
<mgraesslin> oxymoron: can you switch to the windows or is it just in the tasks applet?
<oxymoron> Hopefully I will se only one soon when using the Linux native Spotify client xD
<apachelogger> mhhhh, batl10n* ... the mother of the superior l10n foo we have now :D
<oxymoron> mgraesslin: I can switch to them yes? Its nothing in them though, just an empty window.
<mgraesslin> could be related to systray
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713170423-txbzdld4pb0nhryg * (11 files in 2 dirs) * Remove revupull in favor of pull-revu-source from ubuntu-dev-tools * Remove now obosolete batedit, batget, batgetorig, batl10n, batl10n-upload, batorig, batpush, batsend, battarexchange
<JontheEchidna> dantti: yeah, I renamed it to DebconfConfig or whatever, and now find_package(debconf) works
<oxymoron> mgraesslin: Yeah I got ugly icons with VLC and SPotify xD Black bakcground behind them as well :P
<dantti> JontheEchidna: thanks, does it install everithing to the right place too?
<dantti> what's the name of qt xt or something that has some free classes?
<mgraesslin> I don't get those windows with VLC, but my VLC does not use a systray icon
<JontheEchidna> dantti: yeah, but there is one more thing that needs fixed. It doesn't install .so versioned libraries (e.g. libdebconf.so.0.1.0 or whatever), but only the straight .so
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same problem
<dantti> hmm..
<oxymoron> mgraesslin: Hmm, maybe you use an old version of VLC or somethings strange going on with mydesktop as usual :P Seems like I am unique with my desktop that nobody can reproduce same things as I do xD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/5SVSrq1J
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<mgraesslin> oxymoron: VLC-Version 1.0.6 Goldeneye
<oxymoron> mgraesslin: Always get trouble with X, sessions, systray and windows/Kwin/OpenGL/QT
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713170727-oawn8dd6ynqt926p * (bin/batbuild bin/batpull debian/changelog) batorig, batpush, batsend, battarexchange, batpull, batbuild
<oxymoron> mgraesslin: Architecture: amd64 - Version: 1.0.6-1ubuntu1
<oxymoron> mgraesslin: As far as I can remember it havent worked properly since KDE 3.5 with window manager and handling :P
<oxymoron> Theres conflicts between OpenGL, QT and Xserver I think. Thats one reasons why nouveau doesnt get properly native support for nvidia :P
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713172639-pmzur6luf3vwf4xz * (bin/gypsy debian/changelog lib/bat.rb) Cleanup bat library to only support what batpaste needs
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713172806-n0sh6pd2wpslpyao * (15 files in 4 dirs) Remove kioclient and kreadwriteconfig libraries
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713173219-3zd2mlj1htferwfp * (conf conf/batrc) remove old config
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100713173319-xb6eiczldv0vwn1x * debian/changelog releasing version 10.10ubuntu1
<MrDarkUser> hi, I am trying to set up a development enviornment, and have gotten most of a kdesrc-build system up, does anybody use project Neon for kde development?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> MrDarkUser: Welkome
<shadeslayer> MrDarkUser: join #project-neon
<apachelogger> seele, JontheEchidna: what do we do about bug 390226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390226 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Make KDE Get Hot New Stuff button labels consistent" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390226
<JontheEchidna> bug upstream I guess
<JontheEchidna> I don't think we have enough l10n manpower on the ubuntu side of things to make changing the strings ourselves worth it
<JontheEchidna> but since string freeze has been on in 4.5 since forever ago, it'll have to wait for 4.6
<shadeslayer> ScottK: poke
<shadeslayer> seems the file has since been lost
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: its gone :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's gone?
<shadeslayer> po/desktop_extragear-graphics_digikam.pot
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Right.  So what happened to it?
<shadeslayer> the digikam file .. i cant find it the po folder
<oxymoron> poo xD
<shadeslayer> ScottK: #kde-i18n isnt saying :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Note that it was there before.  It was probably generated and is no longer thanks to apachelogger's new magic.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm.. lemme download clean sources and check
<apachelogger> pot files do not get built for non archive builds
<apachelogger> !
<ScottK> apachelogger: This is an archive build though
<apachelogger> digikam got a completely stupid rules file that assumes the presence of the file though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: someone put it there in the 1.2.0 release
<ScottK> For in archive stuff that should be OK, right?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> real archie
<apachelogger> *archive
<apachelogger> not PPA
<ScottK> But it's not.
<apachelogger> log
<apachelogger> plz
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/2:1.3.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1806969/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-ia64.digikam_2:1.3.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> double hooray
<apachelogger> chrome eats my mem
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm starting to get a little nervous about rekonq stability.
<apachelogger> swtich to firefox already
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: just read the ninja session, you can add EXTRAPACKAGES="ccache nano apt-transport-https"
<neversfelde> to your pbuilderrc
 * apachelogger recommens adding that to the wiki?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: we dont give out ninja ppa :D
<apachelogger> nano?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> :O
<neversfelde> if you need nano, ofcourse without ccache apt-transport-https
<apachelogger> neversfelde--
<shadeslayer> [23:34:47] <elchevive1968__> shadeslayer: this russian kformula docbook doesnt exist anymore since 2 months ago
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: not you
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: the terminal hook will install an editor
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^ apachelogger
<shadeslayer> so im removing it from rules
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: context?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: digikam FTBFS
<shadeslayer> [23:34:47] <elchevive1968__> shadeslayer: this russian kformula docbook doesnt exist anymore since 2 months ago << from #kde-i18n
<neversfelde> apachelogger: not for pbuilder login?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it does not ftbfs because of a docbook file?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats what #kde-i18n says :S
<apachelogger> neversfelde: why would you login into pbuilder?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Note that it built on other archs.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: fails on amd64 here
<apachelogger> OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> that changes everything
<apachelogger> well, not really
<neversfelde> apachelogger: in the session a ppa was added to the sources.list
<apachelogger> just partially
<apachelogger> ScottK: the ia64 build probably does not get built with the essential properties to let our l10n magic kick in
<ScottK> apachelogger: Why not?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> doesnt matter anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger: Every other KDE package built on ia64.
<ScottK> Why not?
<apachelogger> pot&po surely do not get drawn from ia64 builds
<apachelogger> also
<ScottK> I think it'll fail on all archs now anyway.
<apachelogger> the packages built on ia64 because they did not have bogus rules
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes,it fails on pbuilder here
<apachelogger> ScottK: how so?
<ScottK> So I think the other archs got built before the new magic was in place.
<ScottK> ia64 was just late.
<ScottK> So it was out of sync.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It also shows up on lucas rebuild test results.
<apachelogger> sigh
<apachelogger> of course it does
<apachelogger> THE RULES FILE IS COMPLETE AND UTTER CRAP!
<shadeslayer> heh...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can fix it.. 
<apachelogger> it will fail for every build that does not trigger pot creation
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please do so
<shadeslayer> make that,i can try to fix it
<apachelogger> ScottK: looks very likely that the other arches got built before the new pkg-kde-tools hit
<apachelogger> ScottK: what worries me is that maybe the improved l10n foo is not working properly for dh7-only builds then
<ScottK> OK.  Please help shadeslayer figure out the new magic.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you just need to if condition the copy
<apachelogger> if file exists -> copy
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> we will see if l10n is broken with that new upload
<apachelogger> or if it is just ia64
<shadeslayer> if(find -name *.po) cp
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is not what the command is doing :P
<shadeslayer> something like that..
<apachelogger> it is trying to copy one specific file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: replace * with name of file?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> brr...
<apachelogger> check for the explicit file
<shadeslayer> then?
<apachelogger> without find
<apachelogger> sh can do that ;)
<shadeslayer> how?
<ScottK> Riddell: On the off chance you're still up for doing archive stuff: Bug #605125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605125 in lucid-backports "Please backport kbackup 0.7-0ubuntu1 to Lucid" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605125
<apachelogger> [ ! -f FILE ] || do_something
<apachelogger> if I am not mistaken
 * shadeslayer doesnt understand why we cant use find
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw that file *has* been removed according to kde-i18n
<shadeslayer> so why even check?
 * apachelogger is sadened by that question
<neversfelde> mhh, must be something wrong with KDE in Maverick, it is too fast :)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: whut? it keeps freezing up here
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> i need to format i guess.. too much of cruft on my /
<jussi>  is it intentional that we are showing the home folder not the desktop in th folderview pasmoid on maverick?
<jussi> if so, should we not move the install icon to the home folder?
 * shadeslayer always thought the plasmoid folder showed the desktop folder
<shadeslayer> jussi: btw did maverick install?
<jussi> not yet
<shadeslayer> jussi: does it detect your HD? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke...
<shadeslayer> what happened?
<shadeslayer> omfg
<jussi> shadeslayer: no
 * shadeslayer 's mail is full of apachelogger
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/view/xr62KTb.html
<jussi> oh lol.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no more no more..
<jussi> specifying nodmraid at boot didnt work, but sudo apt-get remove dmraid 
<jussi> LOL
<jussi> hrm, Ive a / and /home, if I just replace / with maverick, will there be issues?
<shadeslayer> jussi: dont think so.. but you might want to remove unncessary config files
<jussi> and if I dont format it it wont eat my pix etc?
<shadeslayer> jussi: it wont :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: its just the config files :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is a bug in the dh7 support indeed
<jussi> so, are we showing the home folder for a reason?
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  I guess we can retry that build to verify the fix once it's uploaded.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no need for me to do anything? :D
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger to find out.
<apachelogger> ScottK: the rules file is still wrong
<apachelogger> you cannot build it for PPA
<apachelogger> also I am thinking about limiting l10n altogether for i386
<apachelogger> no use to have all arches build translation templates even though only those from i386 will be imported into launchpad
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> while I am it, I could also limit l10n stuff to universe for now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna would surely love this
<JontheEchidna> I sure would
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1149587 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/detailswidget.cpp KUIT context tag fix
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1149589 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (qaptbatch.cpp qaptbatch.h) Queue fetch warnings and commit errors for qapt-batch too, to be shown after the operation is complete
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1149590 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Fix capitalization for this window title string
<shadeslayer> brr... now fixing kdiff3
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1149591 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Const correctness fix
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1149592 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Const correctness fix
<JontheEchidna> yay, muon is krazy-issue-free, and libqapt complies to all non-KDE standards for its Qt-only parts
<JontheEchidna> I think it's time for another alpha
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: go go!
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no pitti :(
 * apachelogger doesnt wanna restrict to i386 unless pitti tells him it is save to do so
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1149597 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Bump version for new release
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: restricting l10n to main|restricted now
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<nixternal> heh, JontheEchidna is like me when it comes to commits...fix something, commit...gets on my nerves when people do huge commits
<nixternal> change one letter...commit!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> it's a good sign when the commit is longer than the diff
<JontheEchidna> er, commit message
<nixternal> :commit
<apachelogger>   Uploading pkg-kde-tools_0.9.2ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ScottK, shadeslayer ^
<JontheEchidna> yay
<ScottK> apachelogger: Excellent.
<shadeslayer> LD
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> btw.. kdiff3 is broken due to docbook issues
<shadeslayer> we it has forma 4.1.2 :S
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Fix it please.  You can fix kdesudo after.
<shadeslayer> s/we/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah its going through pdebuild
<shadeslayer> had to add a patch
<nixternal> shadeslayer: what are the docbook issues?
<shadeslayer> nixternal: want build log?
<nixternal> sure
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50965857/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kdiff3_0.9.95-6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> the de docbook uses version 4.1.2 whereas it should use 4.2
<shadeslayer> dunno if its a issue with other doc books too :S
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill look at kdesudo tmmrw.. need $SLEEP :P
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Same issue on kdesudo
<nixternal> wonder why that hasn't been fixed upstream...though what I don't get is why the issue is there anyways....nothing changed from 4.1.x to 4.2 that we use in our docs anyways
<nixternal> or from 4.x to 5.x
<shadeslayer> nixternal: there was something on a ML about this
<shadeslayer> kdelibs doesnt support 4.1.x anymore
<shadeslayer> ( thats what was written i think )
<ScottK> Sounds right.
<ScottK> nixternal: I pinged Tonio about kdesudo and he said he'd fix it, but he's been about as active as you recently.
<shadeslayer> infact they gave everyone somedays to transition
<shadeslayer> but i guess some projects didnt look :P
 * shadeslayer will forward patch to kde
<nixternal> but if i tell meinproc to use 4.1.x, i can build a doc...i wonder if someone changed something in kdoctools
<shadeslayer> nixternal: email address please
<shadeslayer> or wait.. ill pastebin
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: yeah, kdoctools dumped a bunch of internal stuff and is using external docbook shiz
<shadeslayer> nixternal: http://pastebin.com/ecHdHmhN << i think thats the mail
<JontheEchidna> neat, in 4.5 notifications don't go away if you're hovering over them
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Or if they pop in under your cursor.
<JontheEchidna> should they go away if that happens? I have not formed an opinion on that matter
 * apachelogger jus thopes he did not break anything in pkg-kde-tools ^^
<apachelogger> possibly we should add unit testing
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm not sure.  I first discovered the change when they were stuck and I couldn't figure out why.
<nixternal> ahh, i see where the issue is for de for kdiff3, there isn't any messages in svn for it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is message indicator still a patch  ... bug 545550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545550 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Implement the ability to hide kmail in the message indicator widget only" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545550
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no, upstreamed
<apachelogger> then lets poke someone with that bug :P
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: quite accidentally/coincidentally, I went to avail myself of the facilities and just so happened to have my mouse cursor over where the notifciation of you highlighting me showed up
<JontheEchidna> it was nice to be able to see what the highlight was about, but if the user doesn't get the clue that it didn't go away because the cursor was there, it might seem inconsistent
<ScottK> yes, but we have blinky tray stuff for that use case.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 128643 - maybe fix upstreamy?
 * ryanakca grumbles at usb-creator-* sigsegving on all of his computers and needing to have a LiveUSB to install linux on the librarian's netbook in 13 minutes.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128643 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Error when creating IMAP Folder for ressources" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128643
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ScottK: took me a couple of seconds to realize that it was not going away because of my mouse
<apachelogger> then again that might be because my cursor theme is pink and the notification was pink, so the contrast was not in favor of noticing ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: perhaps. I'd close as fix0rd
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you close upstream, I close downstream :P
<apachelogger> sometimes this afternoon my KDE day became a buntu day
<apachelogger> maybe I should do KDE weekends instead of u1 weekends
<apachelogger> surely would be more relaxing ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: closed upstream
<apachelogger> thx
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=127577687726704&w=2
<shadeslayer> uh.. ScottK http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=127577687726704&w=2
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: sorry :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  So fix it.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have a fix for digikam yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no :S
<shadeslayer> ScottK: pinotree says theres nothing to fix :/
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Who said it was broken?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: brr.. its FTBFS
<ScottK> kdiff3?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> all of the archs
<ScottK> OK, so there is something to fix ...
<shadeslayer> exactly :P
<ScottK> I guess the question is if apachelogger's translation magic fix was it.
<apachelogger> huh?
 * apachelogger lacks context again :S
<ScottK> Ironic since context is a key part of diffing.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 327908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327908 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Hebrew translation is asynced with source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327908
<apachelogger> :D <- joker grin
<JontheEchidna> lol
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what do you think should be done? :S
<shadeslayer> pinotree says there is no problem :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think you should make it build.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: with the patch?
<ScottK> BBIAB.
<ScottK> I'd need to study it more than I have to have an opinion.
<shadeslayer> ok
<jussi> curious, I have no tab complete...
<jussi> mind, it may be because I rm -rf .*
<shadeslayer> jussi: brrrrr
<shadeslayer> jussi: precisely because of that
<shadeslayer> you deleted bashrc
<jussi> right. how do I get it back?
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://pastebin.com/6wZRwTzQ
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> you will need to edit some stuff tho :P
<shadeslayer> the last 4 lines probably
<jussi> fis there not a package I can reinstall that will bring it back?
<yofel> jussi: it should be in /etc/skel
<shadeslayer> nope.. and the one in /etc/default wont help too
<yofel> the default one I mean
<shadeslayer> yofel: thats new to me
<shadeslayer> seems your right
<yofel> shadeslayer: the files in there get copied to the users home dir when you create a new user
<shadeslayer> yofel: i only knew about the /etc bashrc :P
<yofel> that's the system wide one :P
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<shadeslayer> thats the only one i knew apart from .bashrc
<shadeslayer> in your ~/home
<jussi> do I now have to do something to get them to work?
<shadeslayer> jussi: source .bashrc
<shadeslayer> from your ~
<jussi> yay! thanks
<shadeslayer> off to sleep now i am
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks (kbackup backport)
<ScottK> Riddell: Somewhat oddly, I don't see the actual backported package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kbackup/+publishinghistory
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-14
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1149663 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (Messages.sh utils/Messages.sh) Move Messages.sh to the utils dir, so that our po/ dir will show up there in the tarballs, and our KDE-having CMakeLists.txt there will be able to handle the KDE translation macros
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do you think you could make the release script move the po/ dir to the directory where the Messages.sh is?
<JontheEchidna> and also the gettext cmake stuff needs to go to the CMakeLists.txt to that directory
<JontheEchidna> currently it is failing because the toplevel CMakeLists.txt doesn't have KDE macros :(
 * DarkwingDuck drools
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am not sure about moving the po dir, but we can try something rather awesome ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh look, bug 550707 now also affects debian-installer, even though he says that the debian-installer does not do this ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550707 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu and Kubuntu installation include download of additional language-packages after install completed" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550707
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, actually me applying awesomeness would require yet another hack :S
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there is some logical problem anyway
<CIA-33> [libqapt] sitter * 1149759 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (CMakeLists.txt utils/CMakeLists.txt) Make build of utils as part of libqapt conditional to presence of KDE4 + add release script magic to enforce po dir inclusion at specific location
<apachelogger> works like a charm
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714081829-ymlwdu5lv1230hjw * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) Behold! The return of transferStarted and contentQueueChanged. Only for debugging as of now.
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> yo Quintasan
<Quintasan> apachelogger: \o
<apachelogger> can I has neon yet :P
<Quintasan> nope
<apachelogger> :'(
<Quintasan> working on bumping build numbers so I can upload same revision :s
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714091203-c3s8i873bifbfmmi * src/libs/ (3 files in 2 dirs) I have absolutely no idea why, but the introspection reported {Download,Upload}Started as variant, even though they are strings... it still does... VERY odd.
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sounds like fun
<Quintasan> I doubt it will work
 * apachelogger just invented a QStringHashList ^^
<apachelogger> does not look as cool as QStringHashHash though :/
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714093804-mu8ag35qd59bdxrx * src/libs/SyncDaemon.cpp also qdebug current_uploads
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714093824-88078fxo7opawerr * src/libs/Types.h - Boot QStringMap* types (we are using hashes - at least for now) - Add QStringHashList : DBus type aa{ss}
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714093918-7vitgbnv84mepuvh * src/libs/introspection/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.xml Annotate aa{ss} as QStringHashList. I am happy to announce that except for a conflicting delete command introspection is complete now \o/
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714101824-3lbuarrimrw11szk * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h Types.h) add super cool function to help with debugging raw qdbusmessages coming from signals
<fabo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi fabo 
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714104006-a309wnre1w126r9c * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) work on upload only for now
<fabo> Riddell: do you remember an issue with Qt WebKit no detected ?
<Riddell> fabo: noe
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> not detected by what?
<fabo> Riddell: if I build mobility with latest qtwebkit, webkit isn't detected
<fabo> like if QT_CONFIG doesn't have webkit
<Riddell> my qmake foo is poor, I guess it just expects qtwebkit to come from qt
<fabo> hmm I guess qtwebkit should ship something like QT_CONFIG += webkit 
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714104451-9ihnshxl72o9pome * src/libs/SyncDaemon.cpp cleanup private daemon
<Riddell> fabo: does HTML5 video and audio work for you in qtwebkit?
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/html5.html doesn't render in rekonq here
<fabo> I didn't tried, i'll try as soon as I have latest package working
<coz_> hey guys..a couple of things... how to get wallpaper to stretch or at least mirror on secondary monitor on dual monitor set up and  ..I use cairo dock at the top of the screen but icons continually move "under" the dock...any way to remedy this?
<Riddell> coz_: KDE user questions best on #kubuntu, gnome user questions best on #ubuntu
<coz_> Riddell,  ok this is kde beta   but i will go there
<falktx> hi guys
<falktx> i noticed that in kde 4.5.0 rc2, packages from backports, only pulseaudio is available as phonon output
<falktx> is this normal/expected?
<Riddell> falktx: if you have pulseaudio installed, yes
<falktx> then if I remove pulseaudio it will back to normal?
<falktx> i usually use jack output
<Riddell> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/KDE  may help
<Riddell> phonon doesn't normally output to jack as far as I know
<falktx> i know, but I like jack
<falktx> "his module (called module-device-manager) can be started manually by running the script "start-pulseaudio-kde" which should be shipped with PulseAudio  since 0.9.21"
<falktx> such thing is not available in lucid...
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> that could be an issue then
<Riddell> you want to run
<Riddell> /usr/bin/pactl load-module module-device-manager "do_routing=1" > /dev/null; /usr/bin/pactl load-module module-x11-bell "display=$DISPLAY" "sample=bell.ogg" > /dev/null
<falktx> heh...
<falktx> Failure: Module initalization failed
<Riddell> bother
<falktx> i think i'll stay on kde 4.4
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: neat, thanks :D
<falktx> i think pulseaudio should be backported from lucid into the kubuntu beta ppa
<Riddell> that's one option, the other is to remove the pulsaudio patches from lucid packages
<falktx> that could work too
<falktx> i would prefer that
 * falktx thinks about creating another testing ppa...
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1149798 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (Messages.sh utils/Messages.sh) Revert 1149663, I had misinterpreted the release scripties
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you're welcome :)
<falktx> hm, how should the pulseaudio be disable for this?
<falktx> removing pulseaudio from build depends?
<falktx> btw, ktorrent is outdated, v4.0.2 is out now
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/u1-upload.ogv
<apachelogger> improved upload indication \o/
<Riddell> falktx: yes
<Riddell> are file previews working for people in dolphin?
<falktx> they work for me
<falktx> videos too, with the new ffmpegthumbs lib
<apachelogger> I had the thumbnailer eat my system for videos btw
<apachelogger> was rather nice to see that stuff other than chrome can eat all my memory
<Riddell> I'd like to turn previews on in dolphin by default, anyone disagree?
<Riddell> as well as turning off the search toolbar (because I turned off nepomuk strigi too)
<Riddell> oh and turn the info side panel on too
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, we had that, I turned it off
<apachelogger> Riddell: dolphin is not able to differ between local and remote previews
<apachelogger> which essentially means that it will preview smb and ftp and webdav etc. etc.
<Riddell> that's very unintelligent of it
<apachelogger> I agree
<apachelogger> konqueror was able to do that
<apachelogger> oh also IIRC it did not have a threshold
<apachelogger> so if there was a super large tiff file on a remote slave it would download the whole file to create a preview of it
<Riddell> apachelogger: there does seem to be a threshold now
<Riddell> Dolphin Preferences -> general -> previews
<Riddell> "Do not create previews for local files above...MB remove files above... MB"
<Riddell> and remote files is 0MB
<apachelogger> oh, cool
<apachelogger> I suppose we should conduct a performance check though
<apachelogger> because now that dolphin is fast I would rather not have it become slow again because of previews ^^
<Riddell> there doesn't seem to be any way to turn on global previews except by patching kdebase
 * apachelogger is wondering why they are not on by default anyway
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714120836-ixulu5u3nrcytze8 * src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) The return of upload indication \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll e-mail Peter
<apachelogger> okidoki
<Riddell> since I don't think there's a dolphin mailing list
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1149831 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/main.cpp Bump version for 0.3 (1.0 alpha2) release
<Riddell> neversfelde: did you ever manage to look at koffice without openjpeg?
<debfx> what are we going to do about the qtwebkit package names? if Debian sticks with the current naming scheme we should rename our packages now
<Riddell> debfx: yes we need to decide
<Riddell> was hoping lex would turn up since he was thinking about it too
<Riddell> I think we should sync from debian but change the source package name
<Riddell> since our source package has a larger version number
<Riddell> it probably needs some version changes in the replaces/conflicts too
<debfx> we also need transitional packages for -dev and -dbg
<Riddell> right
<debfx> what's the advantage of renaming the source package if we need to diverge from Debian anyway?
<Riddell> debfx: we currently have a qtwebkit source package already and it has a larger version number
<Riddell> 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 compared to 2.0~week26
<Riddell> debfx: are you offering to prepare that? :)
<Riddell> contains(QT_CONFIG, phonon)
<Riddell> fabo: hmm, I think webkit not picking up phonon is the same issue as qtmobility not picking up separate webkit
<debfx> Riddell: yeah I can do that
<Riddell> debfx: lovely, thanks
<Riddell> debfx: in WebCore/WebCore.pro I think you should comment out the "!contains(DEFINES, ENABLE_VIDEO=.) {" block and just add in DEFINES += ENABLE_VIDEO=1
<Riddell> debfx: for source package name, qtwebkit-source sort of follows upstream
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/staging/+build/1871238
<JontheEchidna> ...
<JontheEchidna> :/
<Riddell> that may be related to me having finally processed the sync requests, quite a few of them
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> this does pose a problem, however... I really wanted to release today
<Riddell> although two days is extraordinary
<JontheEchidna> actually, it looks like most of the queue is due to PPAs
<JontheEchidna> 1976 i386 jobs in queue for PPAs
<Riddell> I see talk of new sbuild patches and whatnot in #soyuz
<Riddell> pulseaudio uploaded to PPA with KDE autostart file added
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think the backup in the official archive has a lot to do with 3 gcc-4.4 uploads in the last 12 hours.
<ScottK> NCommander: I see your rebuild test for qt4-x11 succeeded on armel.  What needs to happen before that will work in the archive?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Retrying digikam after your pkg-kde-tools fix worked.  Thanks again.
<JontheEchidna> Start in 12 minutes (12505) <3 P3A
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> I think I know why u1-kde crashes at exit
<apachelogger> AHA!
<apachelogger> oh this is beautiful
<JontheEchidna> bah, it'll misbuild in -ninjas though, due to higher-versioned kde4libs :(
<apachelogger> I haz found bug in the knotificationitem!
<apachelogger> muhahahahhahahahaha
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> maybe the bug is in Qt after all
<Riddell> hmm, kaffeine seems to be a smaller .deb than dragonplayer
<Riddell> I'm going to swap dragon for kaffeine on the seeds unless anyone objects
 * apachelogger objects and suggests vlc because kaffeine AND dragonplayer are complete and utter crap AND because amarok will beat us to use vlc once the backend is ready anyway
<jussi> Riddell: big +1 from me
<apachelogger> also vlc is more useful than both of them anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's crap about kaffeine AND dragonplayer?
<apachelogger> kaffeine got about the most horrible interface I personally can imagine, dragonplayer got about the most horrible lack of features I can imagine
<Riddell> vlcs UI isn't all that pretty either
<apachelogger> so we have vlc which is well maintained used by millions, does just about anything, libvlc will be forced upon us by upstream
<apachelogger> vs kaffeine which is not used by millions but at least maintained
<apachelogger> vs dragonplayer which is also not used by millions and sort of maintained
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714141151-7jwsxe6220rccdv7 * src/statusnotifier/Application.cpp Fix crash-on-exit \o/
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714141202-a0qdms0sfbkr0a5m * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp formatting++
<Riddell> vlc seems to have a load of gnome dependencies, I wonder why
<apachelogger> Riddell: gnome biased packagers I suppose
<ScottK> vlc also has a security history that might give the security team pause for bringing it in Main.
<ScottK> It may have gotten better though.
 * ScottK says what the heck and retries qt4-x11 (since it worked on the archvie rebuild test)
<rdieter> shadeslayer: I recall you mentioning a ftbfs kdiff3 problem recently (yesterday?), i've got a patch fixing the usual kde45/docbook problem, if you're interested.
<ScottK> rdieter: I'm pretty sure that's what it was and we are interested.
<rdieter> cool, http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/devel/kdiff3/kdiff3-0.9.95-docbook_fixes.patch
<ScottK> Thanks.
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1149901 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp Wow, I have no idea how this was compiling before this...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Adipose sighting! http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/walls-of-fat-removed-from-londons-sewers-2025528.html
<apachelogger> OMG!
<ulysses> Let's call the Doctor!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your software is broken :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: All software is broken.
<apachelogger> It is the fundamental rule of software :D
 * apachelogger is wondering when u1-kde gets an upload and a download at the same time
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> it just ignores the download ^^
<Quintasan> grr
<apachelogger> that was Ood
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100714151946-uc5x6lz20hxjon0l * src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) EXTERMINATE! - erm - DOWNLOAD! ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: package link is the invalid in your blog post
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, I will finish this tonight
<Riddell> neversfelde: great
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ooh, thanks
<ulysses> It's time to finish Muon's localization
<Riddell> what is muon?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/
<JontheEchidna> you missed it while frying in the sauna at akademy
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<apachelogger> like we did not babble about it for months :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> who wants to share stuff on you bun too one with me?
<jjesse-droid> jontheechinda you need someone to write docs for min?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-droid: for muon? It would be very much appreciated
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I would but statusnotifier says it can't connect to the cloud :'-(
<arch0njw> Hello, all.  I have been looking at the KDE development tutorials and the libs used in them look like they are from KDE3.  Am I imagining things?  http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials#Introduction_To_KDE_4_Programming
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the config module seems to connect fine though
<Riddell> arch0njw: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/First_program looks like KDE 4 to me
<jjesse-droid> cool I will work on it
<arch0njw> Riddell: the man himself!  :)  When I look at the source to some KDE projects I've grabbed the libs look different.  Q* instead of K*.  What level of my ignorance am I parading about?  ;)
<Riddell> arch0njw: classes starting in Q are from Qt, the toolkit used to make KDE Platform.  classes starting in K are from KDE Platform
<arch0njw> Riddell: ok.  Is there a best practice as to deciding which should be used versus the other?
<JontheEchidna> K ones integrate better with KDE, when a K alterative is available
<JontheEchidna> plus a lot of K ones have extended API with some nifty extra featurs
<JontheEchidna> For example, KLineEdit has a clear button that you can enable
<arch0njw> JontheEchidna: Thank you.  Okay.  Cool.  Thank you for explaining.  (KLineEdit -- sweet!)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you only can share via the web UI
<apachelogger> well, yet
<JontheEchidna> ah, ofc
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you maybe running lucid-proposed?
<apachelogger> hat one contains a new ubuntuone-client than the one in my ppa
<apachelogger> s/hat/that
<JontheEchidna> Installed: 1.3.3-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> maverick :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: with a patched syncdaemon?
<JontheEchidna> let me just filter by origin in muon, then downgrade ubuntuone-client :D
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> I doubt downgrading to 1.2.1 from 1.3.3 is much of a supported move though :S
<JontheEchidna> hrm, yeah. fails to install :D
<JontheEchidna> dependency issues
<JontheEchidna> oh wellz
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just patch your syncd :P
<apachelogger> as per instructions in my initial mail
<apachelogger> the patch should also apply to 1.3.3
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what email should I use to share this folder with you?
<apachelogger> apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> apparently it does work with any email, one just needs to be in possesion of the url
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: shared
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> now if only the syncd would notice :S
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bug
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> apparently once you accept a share you cannot get rid of it again
<JontheEchidna> it looks like I can unshare it
<apachelogger> but I cant ^^
<apachelogger> how cool is that
<apachelogger> bug fixed \o/
 * ScottK hopes people get a LOL out of his latest blog post.
<al> ScottK: your checking tool says my SPF record is valid
<al> is that a bug in the tool?
<ScottK> al: Probably not.
<ScottK> Usually I get mails from people that clearly are having trouble spelling DNS.
<al> :D
<al> i figured when i saw the NOTE: The domain is everything to the right of the '@' in the e-mail address.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<arch0njw> Another silly question.  I am setting up kdevelop (4.0) and the instructions here are definitely for kdevelop 3.x. http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development#KDevelop.  How do I get it to reconize the K* includes?
<arch0njw> (I have installed kde-devel)
<coz_> hey guys  kde 4.5 RC2   how to get image previews on the desktop   Folder view?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: seems the patch is the same thing i suggested.. convert docbook to 4.2 ... ( re kdiff3 )
<shadeslayer> ill look into this,if someone hasnt already
<shadeslayer> rdieter: you work with fedora as well? :D
<rdieter> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> rdieter: kewl :D
<shadeslayer> rdieter: thanks for the patch.. testing it out :)
<shadeslayer> rdieter: is line 11 of that patch correct?
<shadeslayer> seems like it doesnt really do anything
 * shadeslayer has 4 pages of unread mail... thanks to apachelogger
<rdieter> yeah, the en docbook didn't require patching, that can be left out
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> brrrr... i keep writing nano as babo :P
 * shadeslayer needs a crash course in vim tho
<shadeslayer> my kde svn request was denied :'(
<shadeslayer> ScottK: rejoice! kdiff3 builds with patch
<shadeslayer> rdieter: poke
<rdieter> shadeslayer: yes?
<shadeslayer> rdieter: how can i search fedora for more patches?
<shadeslayer> like the kdiff one....
<rdieter> shadeslayer: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Using_Fedora_CVS
<shadeslayer> thanks :D
<rdieter> you can either get a seed, an anonymous checkout, or web
 * shadeslayer doesnt see web
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> found it.. 
<shadeslayer> that should totaly be under a heading...
<shadeslayer> rdieter: fedora doesnt have a folder for kdesudo it seems :D
 * shadeslayer cant steal from fedora now :P
<apachelogger> isnt there a tool that does that?
<apachelogger> http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/ b0rked
<rdieter> shadeslayer: never bothered I guess, kdesu has been largely sufficient so far (and is getting deprecated more over time by polkit-izing everything)
<apachelogger> the name is seriously spooky though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres a tool to steal from fedora? :D
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> but the name!
<apachelogger> entirely reminds me on the torchwood episode "the harvest"
<apachelogger> and that was one scary episode IMHO
<rdieter> apachelogger: lol (I miss that show)
<apachelogger> rdieter: last I heared a 5th series was confirmed
<rdieter> apachelogger: rly? woo!
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp torchwood
<kubotu> Results for torchwood: 1. Torchwood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torchwood | 2. List of Torchwood episodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Torchwood_episodes | 3. Torchwood Institute - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torchwood_Institute
<kubotu> [1] From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<apachelogger> On 7 June 2010, it was confirmed that Torchwood will be returning as a co-production between BBC Cymru Wales, BBC Worldwide and US premium entertainment network Starz for a fourth series consisting of 10 episodes. John Barrowman and Eve Myles will be returning to the series which will feature locations from around the world.
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> dbusmenu does eat my widgets, doesnt it?
<NCommander> ScottK: I need to ping some people :-)
<ScottK> NCommander: I got impatient and mashed the retry button anyway (since the build from doko's armel rebuild test succeeded).  We'll know in ~10 hours or so how it went.
<NCommander> ScottK: that's bound to FTBFS again, as the toolchain hasn't been uploaded
<ScottK> NCommander: Was doko's rebuild test with the updated toolchain?
<NCommander> ScottK: yeah
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> It would have been nice if that was mentioned on the page about the rebuild.
<NCommander> ScottK: it was a custom linaro toolchain that they asked me to try building qt4-x11
<NCommander> ScottK: wait, waht rebuild?
 * NCommander might be having a thought shew
<NCommander> *skew
<ScottK> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20100707
<NCommander> ScottK: *shrug*, thats possibly with an older toolchain vs. newer one.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: poke
<shadeslayer> daily builds going on in classroom
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: omg... lp recipies are eazy :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, it's not like they covered anything new
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: im a n00b at lp recipies
<Quintasan> I'm busy with my second computer so I'll review the logs later
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: around?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Barely.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok.. seems kdesudo is ftbfs with 
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/G9ciGw7c
<shadeslayer> that patch ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You may have to actually update the docbook to match the new schema.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: with no EBN... thats going to be a PITA
<ScottK> Good luck.
<shadeslayer> yeah... :S
<shadeslayer> btw anyone know if which package has krazy?
<shadeslayer> ( the doc checking tool)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dont upload kdiff3 .. for now...
<shadeslayer> brrrr
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ^^
<shadeslayer> sorry for the highlight
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: something wrong with it?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: no.. pinotree is trying to explain why the patch is bad in #kde-devel
<shadeslayer> apparently the docs are outdated :S
<shadeslayer> so im going to request the maintainer to release a version with new docs
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw any idea on how to install krazy from packages?
<JontheEchidna> we don't have krazy packaged
<JontheEchidna> gotta get it from svn
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: shouldnt it be packaged?
<shadeslayer> or does it not have a release 
<JontheEchidna> it just hasn't been packaged (it also doesn't have a release, it's pretty much a rolling release type thing)
<JontheEchidna> it's just that nobody's ever packaged it
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: cant seem to get the deps right,it wants libxml 
<shadeslayer> which package for that?
<JontheEchidna> libxml-libxml-perl
<shadeslayer> installed libxml-perl and libxml++2.6-2 to no avail
<JontheEchidna> mind blowing, I know
 * shadeslayer will probably faint....
<JontheEchidna> dantti: oh, you're on. :D
<JontheEchidna> you have mail :)
<dantti> hehe :P
<dantti> JontheEchidna: oh, you are my hero :P
<JontheEchidna> :)
<dantti> I very witouthout time and the time that I got yestarday I started a kopete fork... stupid me
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: now how do i get to use tab complete with installed krazy stuff? :P
<dantti> at least now I have a "closed project"
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: iDunno
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ill have to add PATH= where?
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
 * shadeslayer doesnt know where
<JontheEchidna> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/Krazy2/bin
<JontheEchidna> in ~/.bashrc
<dantti> JontheEchidna: how do you think we "release" that lib? so that kubuntu and debian can package?
 * shadeslayer hugs JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> dantti: probably push it to kdereview, ask for API review on kubuntu-devel ml and debian's pkg-kde mailing list
<JontheEchidna> string freeze, give kde-l10n a month's notice before release
<JontheEchidna> then release a stable release
<JontheEchidna> I suppose
<dantti> right, kpackagekit is released in kde-apps :P but I don't think it's a good idea for debconf :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, a place to put the release.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<dantti> JontheEchidna: for that I think kde's ftp dunno
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: heh.. it checks everything but not docs :S
<JontheEchidna> I opened up a launchpad project to host libqapt: https://launchpad.net/qapt
<JontheEchidna> I didn't enable bug tracking or code hosting. I just throw the tarballs up there
<dantti> JontheEchidna: lauchpad uses git? or only bzr?
<dantti> hmm right
<JontheEchidna> it uses bzr exclusively, and offers import of all the major VCS's
<dantti> thanks, i guess I'll use gitorious for this kopete for then :P
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1150003 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.h SVN_SILENT: nevermind
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok quick question,where is muon kode?
<shadeslayer> kde svn?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> playground/sysadmin/muon
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: next question,i want to start working on muon,what should i know :D
<JontheEchidna> um
<JontheEchidna> hm
<JontheEchidna> how libqapt works I guess
<shadeslayer> and how does it work :P
<shadeslayer> ( again where is the kode ;) )
<JontheEchidna> well, you don't exactly need to know *how* it works, but how to use it
<JontheEchidna> playground/libs/libqapt
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: basically it provides functions to muon?
<shadeslayer> for installing stuff
<shadeslayer> and all the other features we use :D
<JontheEchidna> It has functions for marking things for install, installing them, and getting info about packages and the general state of the package system
<JontheEchidna> tomorrow is feature/string freeze, btw
<JontheEchidna> with a 1.0 release a month from tomorrow
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: no problem.. im just studying kode for now,and looking at learning something rather than forwarding patches :P
<shadeslayer> and fixing bugs if ican
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: also.. which files do i need to look at to get started?
<JontheEchidna> libdebconf-kde-dev from my ppa, then whatever cmake sez
<JontheEchidna> which I believe is xapian, polkit-qt-1, and kdelibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> in terms of the files you put in muon i mean.. not the libraries :D
<shadeslayer> like which file is launched first? ( main.cpp? ) and after that which file?
 * shadeslayer is currently looking at MainWindow.cpp
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> yeah, main starts the event loop and such and creates the main window object
<JontheEchidna> mainwindow loads all the various widgets
<JontheEchidna> and initializes all the backend bits and connects them all up
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok,and what feature is muon missing? :D
<ulysses> it's not telepathic
<JontheEchidna> lol
<shadeslayer> ulysses: hehe
<JontheEchidna> what feature do you think it is missing? that might be the best way to go about it
<shadeslayer> well... idk to be honest.. looks pretty good to me.. but the empty space when it installs stuff... that bothers me :D
<JontheEchidna> I honestly don't know what could be put there to make it more exciting :P
<shadeslayer> maybe we can create a new window after it downloads the stuff... and installs
<shadeslayer> and.. add a option to see detailed konsole output
<JontheEchidna> konsole output is going to be some pretty deep black magic
<JontheEchidna> not sure if I can implement that, even
<JontheEchidna> not trivial at all
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: and you mentioned a seprate updater app
<shadeslayer> maybe i can help there...
<JontheEchidna> yes, I want to do some refactoring to the main window class so that the updater and main window can share some code
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<JontheEchidna> basically make a subclassable MuonMainWindow class of sorts, that does all the connection to the QApt backend
 * shadeslayer would have to look at main window class then
<shadeslayer> hmm.. then we can subclass two classes,one for updater app and one for the whole of muon
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: you will have to explain some kode to me btw :D
<JontheEchidna> I'll try my besgt
<JontheEchidna> -g
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thanks.. 
<shadeslayer> mail to kdiff3 ML sent as well
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw that bzr branch will make kdiff3 build,but is not the proper way to fix the package
<shadeslayer> ( what i interpret from pinotree's statement )
<shadeslayer> so i sent a mail to kdiff3 to fix their docbooks ...
<JontheEchidna> if the kdiff3 team doesn't make a new release before we release, we will either have to upload that fix our patch out the docs entirely
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> lets see
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-15
<jjesse> JontheEchidna is moun hosted on lp as a project?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: just as a place to throw release tarballs
<jjesse> oh ok
<jjesse> is there a spot as i work on my documentation for moun?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: the source is all in kde svn. If you don't have commit access, just email it to me
<jjesse> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should poke the KDE sysadmins a bit, supposedly you could get into ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/{stabe,unstable}/apps/KDE4.x
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715050404-r7f330binln0q1w0 * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp ensure button visibility is right whenever setIdle gets called
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715051728-z4szccw6em8r36pq * src/libs/Types.h Say hello to QIntHash
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715051755-r9cm985tcdz6wbre * src/libs/introspection/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.xml introspect com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Config
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715051920-rvwzgdbrix33az4v * src/libs/SyncDaemon.cpp ComUbuntuoneSyncDaemonConfigInterface++
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715052208-ol2h874xpik6jas5 * src/libs/introspection/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.xml import introspection of com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Events while I am at it
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715052320-n2rxajsx1kbz14ey * src/libs/SyncDaemon.cpp ComUbuntuoneSyncDaemonEventsInterface++
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715055522-t5xmlzvw4du1rlqu * src/kcmodule/ (Module.ui CMakeLists.txt Module.cpp Module.h) Convert KCM to Qt Designer UI
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715060145-2bnyz22xc81dtuoh * src/kcmodule/Module.ui set accountbox defaults + translatable
<apachelogger> wow
<valorie> wow?
<apachelogger> if you try setting the bandwith limitof the u1 syncdaemon to 0 it will just ignore you
<apachelogger> that is so silly it almost deserves a bug report
 * valorie keeps trying to install the package, but no luck so far
<valorie> I found out ubuntuone does work though
<apachelogger> likely enough you are running into file conflicts by now ;)
<valorie> so I have high hopes for your -kde one
<valorie> yes
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> it seems u1 syncd makes 0 == no limit Oo
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463908/
<apachelogger> beautiful
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715083642-kc7ph6ver87nhcbz * src/libs/ (4 files) SyncDaemonConfig++ (wraps around config interface and provides cool naming + struct for limits transfer)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715083723-1xi91ytt6pxc1i8w * src/kcmodule/ (CMakeLists.txt Module.cpp Module.h Module.ui) Add bandwith management capabilities + appropriate ui stuff + saving + default values
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715092123-ct4mlvzurl081kr7 * src/libs/ (CMakeLists.txt SyncDaemon.cpp) Add u1 dir to the places list
<RedT0mt0m> hi all 
<RedT0mt0m> is there a bug with utf8 on kubuntu 10.04 ?
<RedT0mt0m> google is not so talkative on that topic
<Riddell> RedT0mt0m: not that I know of
<RedT0mt0m> but anyway, I can't find a way to toggle everything to utf8
<RedT0mt0m> in console, locale is saying I'm using the right encoding
<RedT0mt0m> but Kde answer POSIX
<Riddell> most locales will be utf8, and they'll all be unicode
<RedT0mt0m> maybe a silly question, but where can I set that setting ?
<RedT0mt0m> Riddell: any idea ?
<Riddell> system locale is set by qt-language-selector
<RedT0mt0m> and that's a tool modifying config files or only for a running session ?*
<emonkey> you know this is a developer channel and not a suppoert channel?
<emonkey> *support
<RedT0mt0m> emonkey: ok, but it looks like a bug ...
<Riddell> you haven't actually said what your problem is
<emonkey> your second question seemed like you just want to ask instead of reading a manual ... sorry but a developer isn't a manual.
<RedT0mt0m> the problem is that KDE start with POSIX encoding, even if the system is configured in utf8, and even if I chose to install and use other language
<Riddell> where do you get that idea?
<Riddell> does it not read utf8 files correctly?
<RedT0mt0m> for example, in a konsole :
<RedT0mt0m> locale ... answer POSIX
<RedT0mt0m> than
<RedT0mt0m> su -l kt
<RedT0mt0m> locale ... answer UTF8
<shadeslayer_> \o
<RedT0mt0m> (kt is the user logged on kde
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: around? and free to explain muon kode? :D
<shadeslayer_> RedT0mt0m: nick inspired from Star Wars? :D
<RedT0mt0m> shadeslayer_: not really
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_ that ol starwars fanboy :P
<apachelogger> RedT0mt0m: do you use kdm?
<RedT0mt0m> apachelogger: yes, kdm 
<apachelogger> RedT0mt0m: what does cat /etc/default/locale say?
<RedT0mt0m> apachelogger: I set it to LANG="fr_FR.utf8"
<apachelogger> then that should be the locale in KDE :O
<apachelogger> RedT0mt0m: ls -R /usr/lib/locale/fr_FR.utf8
<RedT0mt0m> apachelogger: directory exist, with everything inside
<apachelogger> then I do not know\
<RedT0mt0m> apachelogger: no prob, thanks anyway :-)
<Riddell> it does?  I have no directories in /usr/lib/locale/
<apachelogger> no directories at all?
<RedT0mt0m> Riddell: I guess yes, as that's populated by locales generator
<yofel> I have 'locale-archive' in /usr/lib/locale, and that's all
<yofel> then again, I use US english
<apachelogger> is maverick broken or does it dislike virtualbox?
<Riddell> RedT0mt0m: tried qt-language-selector?
<apachelogger> brrrrrr
<apachelogger> Riddell: maverick starts plasma-netbook when inside a vm
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/5OoP32.html
<apachelogger> and right after first start
<apachelogger> what a beauty ;)
 * apachelogger thinks that testing u1 on maverick was a bad idea :S
<Riddell> screen height < 700 pixels.  I'm going to add laptop-detect to that
<apachelogger> oki
<Riddell> and maybe also  lshal | grep storage.cdrom
<Riddell> apachelogger: what does the ubuntuone kioslave do?
<apachelogger> nothing
<apachelogger> do you have a kioslave?
 * apachelogger thought he deactivated that
<Riddell> just looking at the source
<apachelogger> it was just a try to see where I can get with slavery
<apachelogger> which is not far, since I need to manipulate overlays
<apachelogger> which is not possible in a slave
<apachelogger> same goes for the plasmoid btw
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, sync daemon isn't syncing
<apachelogger> Riddell: you have the syncdaemon from my ppa, right?
<Riddell> good question
<apachelogger> Riddell: python-ubuntuone-client should be 1.2.1-0ubuntu3+kwallet3
<Riddell> no I have 1.3.3-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> this needs some maverick love I guess
<apachelogger> maverick?
<Riddell> let me try on my netbook that still has lucid
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Riddell> apachelogger: it only launches if I already have a ~/Ubuntu One folder?
<apachelogger> Riddell: should start eitherway
<Riddell> how?
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-statusnotifer
<Riddell> /etc/xdg/autostart/ubuntuone-launch.desktop checks for ~/Ubuntu One
<Riddell> how does ubuntuone-statusnotifer start?
<apachelogger> kde autostart
<apachelogger> /usr/share/autostart/ubuntuone-kde.desktop
<Riddell> ls: cannot access /usr/share/autostart/ubuntuone-kde.desktop: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> hm, maybe I did not package that
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715105107-yo1u2w6jgte8801l * (3 files in 2 dirs) Add autostart desktop file to package ubuntuone-kde
<Riddell> apachelogger: ubuntuone-statusnotifier will launch the sync daemon?
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> things fhfhfhf
<Riddell> ahem
<Riddell> things seem to be syncing now but statusnotifier still says its having a cup of tea
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> possibly enough I did not upload my work from yesterday
<apachelogger> Riddell: it will only display connected/notconnect/error/incompability in that version
<apachelogger> I only implemented the UI bits for up&download tracking yesterday
<Riddell> so "sipping tea" means connected?
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715105722-fyjluuxv1ch4mykt * debian/changelog New snapshot
<Riddell> ooh got a sad face on new login
<Riddell> and connecting to network gets me back to sipping tea
<Riddell> amusing as they are you might want to make those strings more serious :)
<apachelogger> meh :P
<Riddell> do I still need to touch .ubuntuone ?
<apachelogger> for dolphin stuff, yes
<apachelogger> but nothing changed there IIRC
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> I am currently thinking about creating ubuntuone-share, which would hook up with akonadi to get a user's contacts so he can share stuff with them
<apachelogger> dolphin and the statusnotifier could then call ubuntuone-share "~/Ubuntu One/foobar" and -share would take care of the rest
<Riddell> that sound clever
<Riddell> you say dolphin 4.6 might be able to do more for ubuntu one with its plugins, does that mean Peter Penz is planning to make the necessary changes, or you does that need to be discussed with him?
<apachelogger> needs to be discussed with him
<apachelogger> also I need to repoke the owncloud people to get a complete picture of what we need to be able to do with that plugin api
<apachelogger> but I think what is there for VCS support is already pretty much all you need (you can set overlays, add context menu entries, can notify about changes...)
<apachelogger> it is just too much assuming that the plugin is a VCS plugin :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: where would you like to be at the end of the SoC period?
<apachelogger> reliable auth + reliable statusnotification + sensible configuration interface + detailed idea of what we need for dolphin
<apachelogger> though frankely I would like to get the akonadi stuff done too ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you think you'd be able to get the auth changes needed upstream into ubuntuone?
<apachelogger> I didn't talk to them about my patch yet, but I suppose so since the changes are non-intrusive to the gnome side of things
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you think the statusnotifier and the kcm would be good enough quality to put in the archive for 10.10?
<apachelogger> needs some decent testing, but generally I very much think so
<apachelogger> also, from what I have heared only a few people have gotten u1 to work sensibly on KDE in 10.04, so there is little to loose eitherway 
<Riddell> works for me :)
<Riddell> so I think that's what I'd like to see done, reliable auth + reliable statusnotification + sensible configuration interface + detailed idea of what we need for dolphin + auth upstream + statusnotifier and kcm in 10.10
<Riddell> akonadi integration is a good bonus of course
<apachelogger> oki
<Riddell> anyway, half term questionnaire passed, congratulations
<apachelogger> \o/
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715115430-xs6g6gvbx0lj2xc1 * data/ (3 files) add larger icon sizes (for dolphin information panel), now that a link gets add to the places list the u1 icon will show up in the information panel which is rather large...
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/LW_5X8CG.html <3
<apachelogger> omg bug!
<apachelogger> bah, now vbox lost my snapshot :O
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger is back to initial snapshot
<apachelogger> who needs producitvity anyway if you can have virtualbox :S
<al> apachelogger: right - http://i40.tinypic.com/v3ir84.png
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715122702-jqm536hgi0dp259o * src/auth/ (AuthHandler.cpp AuthHandler.h) possible fix for possible crash - AuthHandler MUST NOT accept anything from AccessToken by const reference because AccessToken will be dead before AuthHandler is dead, hence there is potential for segfault
<Quintasan> apachelogger: grr, can you help me stripping? Now even local build fails to strip dbg libs :/
<apachelogger> al: Oo is it serouis?
<al> apachelogger: no, just took a minute or so ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: in your age one should be able to undress :P
<apachelogger> al: well, I am not sure that makes it better though ;)
<al> apachelogger: it still worked
<apachelogger> well, but that kind of approximation...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mind handing me rules?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also how do they fail?
<Quintasan> they do not fail
<Quintasan> they just generate 1,2kb package
<Quintasan> no erros :S
<apachelogger> in that case rules + log
<apachelogger> just wondering ... do you actually build Qt with debug stuff?
<Quintasan> .configure says so
<Quintasan> apachelogger: log -> http://pastebin.com/32Fhrd2X
 * apachelogger is really wondering why the statusnotifier refuses to acknowledge connection the very very first start
<Quintasan> apachelogger: rules -> http://pastebin.com/VDPsLsYy
<Quintasan> OH MY GOD
<Quintasan> I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STUPID
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no cookies, no, no food for me for one week
<Quintasan> grrr
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wrong log
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have pasted you a log with override_dh_strip where I made a fkkn typo = --dgb-package
<Quintasan> apachelogger: rules are good tho
 * Quintasan hits himself with b&hammer
<Quintasan> omg boost in maverick is outdated?
<Quintasan> oh, point release only
 * apachelogger is all french
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what does the log look like? :P
<Quintasan> let me fisrt connect to lp somehow
<Quintasan> damned lp
<Quintasan> times oue
<Quintasan> out*
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the LP build ->
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+build/1865814/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.project-neon-qt_1.0+1200_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<apachelogger> that is not dh_verbose, is it?
<Quintasan> well, I have uncommented that in rules
<Quintasan> blame LP for not letting me upload a newer revision :P
<Quintasan> but I'm sure VERBOSE was enabled for that build
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and ffs, what should I use? override_dh_strip won't work in PPA for some unknown reason
<apachelogger> well
<Quintasan> I'm currently test-building Qt using override_dh_install or Riddel's computer
<apachelogger> for starters I would be wondering what pkgs_dbg does
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it would appear to me that you need to configure with -debug
<Quintasan> I have -no-separate-debug-info
<Quintasan> isn't that the same?
<apachelogger> if they were the same there would not be two switches, would there?
<apachelogger> Start in 13 hours (2505)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> what the dalek?!?!?!!??!
<Quintasan> You won't beat that
<Quintasan> Start in two weeks.
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and for dbg stripping, shall I override_dh_strip or dh $@ --dbg-package=project-neon-qt-dbg --parallel --with pkgkde_symbolshelper?
<apachelogger> ehehehe
<apachelogger> that dude on identi.ca whining
<apachelogger> classic
 * apachelogger wonders if he ever considered that maybe he is the problem and not kde ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: latter
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> former is ewwww
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> kubotu: np
<kubotu> Quintasan listened to "Emiya" by Haga Keita 9 minutes ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Quintasan for more
<Quintasan> fffff
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you know....
<Quintasan> hm?
<apachelogger> I rewrote the rules
<Quintasan> When?
<apachelogger> back when I started neon
<apachelogger> I did not use Kubuntu rules
<apachelogger> I wrote my own
<apachelogger> that said, I did try using Kubuntu rules
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> major PITA
<apachelogger> + you do not want to merge them all the time anyway
<Quintasan> So you are implying I should use your rules?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> i am implying that you should rwrite your own
<Quintasan> I wanted just to override config and use dh7
<apachelogger> instead of reusing useless crapz0r
<apachelogger> line 13-24 are completely worthless for neon
<apachelogger> so is 26-33
<apachelogger> so is 35-41
<apachelogger> so is 43-55
<apachelogger> --with pkgkde_symbolshelper is probably also usless
<Quintasan> wgrant told me to use that when stripping in PPA
<apachelogger> 90 percent of the switches to configure are useless
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the symbolshelper?
<Quintasan> y
<apachelogger> I wonder what for
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> so leave that in
<apachelogger> or rather
<apachelogger> rewrite the file with the symbolshelper :P
<apachelogger> all of clean is for bonkers because neon does not do build-clean-build
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> Quintasan: from that identica dude "yeah, !gentoo - with #kernel 2.6.34 and #xfs filesystem my system responsiveness seems much improved"
<apachelogger> I declare that rant settled 
<Quintasan> >xfs
<Quintasan> ewww
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> well that whole combo 
<apachelogger> gentoo + kernel 2.6.34 + xfs
<apachelogger> no wonder the files wind up empty
<Quintasan> hmm
<apachelogger> probably xfs is caching for too long
<apachelogger> resulting in empty file on disk
<Quintasan> .PHONY -> what was that doing?
<apachelogger> or xfs eats them altogether
<Quintasan> XFS is shit to begin with
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are not serious, are you?
<Quintasan> I'm not, just trolling
<apachelogger> not regarding XFS
<Quintasan> Do I really have to add <irony> ? :P
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> !
<Quintasan> So, let me rephrase that
<Quintasan> <troll>.PHONY -> what was that doing?</troll>
<yofel> btw, why do you need a custom qt build again?
<yofel> Julian wants to know that... https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/117762
<apachelogger> cause supremacy demands custom Qt
<Quintasan> yofel: because we do not want to mess with stable installation of Qt?
<apachelogger> yofel: even without Qt you cannot squeeze neon into a ppa
<apachelogger> rsibreak
<yofel> Quintasan: makes sense... 
 * yofel puts his head under cold water, too hot to think clearly here...
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> so...
<apachelogger> in the PPA default size you probably can squeeze kdelibs + debugging && kdesupport + debugging  and then you are all filled up
<JontheEchidna> stringies frozen for Muon and QApt Batch
<JontheEchidna> tiem for API review
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is the proper ester egg in yet?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Well, for .PHONY, it confuses me with current rules. .PHONY: override_dh_auto_test  ->> override_dh_auto_test is called everytime target is rebuild, right? the override is not declared anywhere so it does nothing? I can't get those damned overrides straight up
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope, but it's not l10n-able due to monospace cow
<jussi> grumblee
<jussi> maverick is evil! evil I tells you!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ehm, possibly the override is in the symbolshelper
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it will be done, though
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are you implying that there is a trollface somewhere within Muon?
 * apachelogger did not look at that code like ever
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no
<Quintasan> well, I'll leave it for now
<apachelogger> jussi: yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe
<apachelogger> oh, that was no question
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: indeed!
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<jussi> apachelogger: I cant even get it to boot currently
<jussi> its stopping at "checkin battery state" on a desktop...
<apachelogger> well, obviously it would stop...
<apachelogger> a desktop doesnt have no battery
<apachelogger> well, not the kind it is checking anyway
<Quintasan> hmm, anyone here tried connecting PC to a HD TV?
<jussi> yes, my point exactly
<Quintasan> I can't get X to start, serial console works fine though
<jussi> Quintasan: curious,
<jussi> .I hate you maverick :(
<apachelogger> jussi: so what is the problem? :P
<apachelogger> it is behaving exactly as we both expect it to behave
<jussi> apachelogger: i really dnt now. it doesnt boot. when it stops, the last thing is "checking battery state"
<apachelogger> yes, but we just agreed that stopping there is appropriate because desktops have no batter? :P
<apachelogger> s/batter/battery
<jussi> apachelogger: no. 
<jussi> apachelogger: it should heck that, then move on
<jussi> check*
<apachelogger> but there is no battery!
<apachelogger> that is a problem, is it not?
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> jussi: maybe you should boot into recovery and upgrade
<apachelogger> maybe it halps
<apachelogger> pendulum++
<jussi> apachelogger: I dont seem to have a grub... ie. it doesnt show me anything. is the sorme key I need to press?
<apachelogger> c++++
<apachelogger> jussi: any key
<yofel> jussi: hold left shift pressed (IIRC)
<apachelogger> or maybe shifty ^^
 * apachelogger rebuilds ubuntuone-kde locally because lp is so sluggish
<jussi> nope, left shift doesnt help
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/qt-ubuntu/annotate/head:/rules
<Quintasan> what do you think?
<yofel> jussi: odd... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot%20Display%20Behavior
 * jussi tries again
<al> try holding it all the way from the POST to either grub or the kernel appears
<al> grub evaluates the key press state two different times
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what is export QT_PLUGIN_PATH := $(QTDIR)/plugins for?
<apachelogger> $(extra_configure_opts) is missing for the configure switches
<jussi> nope, nthing. held from expressgate not installed message right through to spash
<apachelogger> looking good otherwise
<Quintasan> LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<al> jussi: just remove the "if keystatus" stuff from grub.cfg then and make sure you have a timeout >0 set?
<Quintasan> should I export that as well?
<jussi> al: I cant get into the os... guess Ill have to live cd in...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: maybe, cant hurt I suppose
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, I do not give a damn about extra options to configure
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> of course they could implicity define important stuff
<Quintasan> they could?
<apachelogger> and then your build will fail because those important things are missing
<Quintasan> so why the hell they are called EXTRA?
<Quintasan> :D
<jussi> oooh...
<jussi> one tty works... just one
 * jussi logs in and upgrades
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think presence of ~/Ubuntu One should be condition for autostarting?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Is there a configuration to switch it off?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: switch off what?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> autostart
<apachelogger> no
<txwikinger> I don't want it then
<Riddell> apachelogger: only if there's a way for a user to create that (e.g. through the kcontrol module)
 * txwikinger hates things he cannot switch off
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it will be created once the user manually started u1
<apachelogger> txwikinger: swtich off == sudo dpkg -r ubuntuone-kde :P
<txwikinger> What about a conf file inside the directory which has a status for autostart which can be configured by a Kcontrol module?
<Riddell> apachelogger: how doe the user tdoi that?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Not satisfactory
<apachelogger> Riddell: menu -> utils -> ubuntuone
<Riddell> apachelogger: that seems fine then
<Riddell> apachelogger: although an enable/disable option in system settings also seems good
<txwikinger> well.. I might want to run ubuntu one only when I am at home, but not when I am in a linuxcafe
<apachelogger> I am wondering how klipper does that
<jussi> soooo... uprade didnt help
<txwikinger> why would I remove and re-install it all the time
<Quintasan> hmm
<apachelogger> aha!
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> ./klipper.desktop:X-KDE-autostart-condition=klipperrc:General:AutoStart:true
<apachelogger> Riddell: I wonder if we can abuse that somehow ...
<apachelogger> uh uh
<apachelogger> X-KDE-autostart-condition=ubuntuonerc:General:AutoStart:false
<apachelogger> at first manual start set to true
<apachelogger> upon manual quit we could ask the user whether autostart should be disconntinued (as seen in klipper)
<apachelogger> in the KCM we can easily read the value and provide a checkbox
<apachelogger> (I might add that a checkbox of that kind in the KCM might seem a bit disconnected because everything else is either u1 cloud information or control of the syncdaemon :S)
<shadeslayer> seems im allergic to headphones :S
<shadeslayer> broke my second pair this week
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715141906-ajrih1c6e89ynwyx * src/statusnotifier/Main.cpp Change app name to ubuntuone ... not sure if I like this though...
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715142055-lfxeb2nk8hxe6whs * src/statusnotifier/Main.cpp warning++
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715142149-m5e2q2lbhz4a6l8t * src/statusnotifier/Application.cpp set autostart to true on startup ... do we want that only at first start?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ive found about 6 FTBFS rebuilds ... all docbook issues
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715142212-pbx76p1v0w665lky * src/statusnotifier/ubuntuone-kde.desktop Move autostart to stage + after plasma-desktop + make conditional to autostart being true in the config to make txwikinger a faithful u1 user
 * shadeslayer 's message is lost in long line of commits by apachelogger
<apachelogger> less talking more comitting!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
 * shadeslayer has started to read muon kode as well...
<apachelogger> kubotu: join #project-neon
<apachelogger> kubotu: say #project-neon Roran: hi
<kubotu> re, apachelogger
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: part #project-neon
<Quintasan> apachelogger: :PP
<apachelogger> I does not care
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
<shadeslayer> brrrr
<Quintasan> apachelogger and his dirty hacks
<Quintasan> brrrrrrr >_<
<apachelogger> huck huck
<Mamarok> Quintasan: you should see his clean hacks...
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> kdepim for lucid finally started building :S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 595173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595173 in linphone (Ubuntu) "[MIR] linphone" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595173
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/V1KLqb1.html
<apachelogger> -don't blink-
 * shadeslayer removes qtcreator and compiles from git
 * txwikinger wonders if he will be famous now since apachelogger uses him in CIA comments :) 
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715145227-bny6zbu30sqcj3sv * src/statusnotifier/ (StatusNotifier.cpp StatusNotifier.h) ask user on exit whether to autostart or not
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715145304-z2ih3eidr47m7p7n * (debian/changelog src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp) Snapshot
<apachelogger> I do hate bzr so very very much
<Quintasan> apachelogger: git++
<shadeslayer> definitely..
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: lol... muon in ninja ppa is fail
<JontheEchidna> yes, I knew that'd happen
<Quintasan> wtf, apachelogger ur protip about rules borked my build :S
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> yah sure :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> hehe
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1150277 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (CMakeLists.txt MainWindow.cpp moo.ogg) Moo!
<Quintasan> haha!
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna++
<yofel> oh nice :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<JontheEchidna> sigh
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/staging/+build/1871268
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/Ece6je.html
<apachelogger> isnt it a real beauty
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100715152015-5d0rmlpyg4ia3dqw * src/kcmodule/ (Module.cpp Module.ui) kcm support for autostart configuration
<steveire> I've finally updated from 9:04 to 10:04. My dual monitor setup doesn't work anymore. My second monitor is black
<Riddell> steveire: tried the Display module in system settings?
<steveire> It says something along the lines of that the module is only for configuring dual monitor setups, which I don't appear to have
<steveire> So I guess the message is wrong, but I don't know what should tell it that I have two monitors
<steveire> "This module is only for configuring systems with a single desktop spread across multiple monitors. You do not appear to have this configuration."
<steveire> It's a clean install, so I have only started installing stuff on it now
<steveire> I don't have the closed nvidia driver on it yet. Was hoping to try the free one, because I've had a lot of problems with the closed one.
<steveire> I seem to have some nouveau stuff installed.
<steveire> This page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia says that the nvidia driver supports dual head. Does that mean the nuoveau driver does not? Is 'dual-head' the jargon version of 'multiple monitors showing one workspace'?
<Riddell> steveire: I fear we know rather less about X than is useful to you, I just use intel with only one monitor
<Riddell> #ubuntu-x is where the X people hang out, or there's the usual user support channels of #kubuntu and #ubuntu
<steveire> I'll try #ubuntu-x
<steveire> Cheers.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: omg.. muon displays warning for un authenticated packages...
<shadeslayer> muon++
<ulysses> shadeslayer: same was here, I updated the software sources again, and the message disappeared
<shadeslayer> ulysses: i was praising muon.. i do have one not authenticated source repo :D
<shadeslayer> omg... examples are back in qtcreator :D
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> also.. lex79++
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around?
<shadeslayer> uh.. anyone else have access to kubuntu.org?
<shadeslayer> ( as in ability to create posts )
<shadeslayer> !info libgrantlee-dev lucid
<ubottu> Package libgrantlee-dev does not exist in lucid
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<JontheEchidna> !info libgrantlee-dev maverick
<ubottu> libgrantlee-dev (source: grantlee): plugin-based string template library for Qt - development headers. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 26 kB, installed size 224 kB
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: big problem
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: the ninja ppa does not depend on backports ( lucid ) which has grantlee
<shadeslayer> hence we cannot build kdepim for lucid :S
<JontheEchidna> so... backport grantlee to lucid?
<shadeslayer> its already bacported
<JontheEchidna> so, just upload it to ninjas?
<shadeslayer> the PPA doesnt depend on backports
<shadeslayer> also.. grantlee has 1.2 release.. which one do i upload? 1.1 or 1.2?
<JontheEchidna> which do you think you should?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: well.. kdepim for maverick builds with 1.2
<shadeslayer> havent tried 1.1 to build kdepim
<shadeslayer> might fail for all i know
<JontheEchidna> might as well go with the latest if it works
<shadeslayer> k.. backporting then
<shadeslayer> uploaded
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464154/ <--- rekonq or qtwebkit?
 * shadeslayer tries to se
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think webkit + thread weaver.. not entirely sure
<shadeslayer> also.. flash :D
<ScottK> OK.  That's rekonq dieing almost immediately.
<shadeslayer> yeah.. happens to me too :S
 * shadeslayer is wating on grantlee to be published
<shadeslayer> oh oh.. im going to reinstall kubuntu tonight.. anything need testing?
<shadeslayer> oh gawd......
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw ive started working on your open with request... studying code for that
<shadeslayer> lets see how far i get :D
<shadeslayer> brb
<JontheEchidna> yay, dr konqi works with the latest kernel
 * shadeslayer hasnt tested yet
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: damn.. i cant make muon krash :S
<JontheEchidna> killall muon --signal SEGV, if you really want to :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i mean actual crash
<JontheEchidna> found a bug: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopcq1487-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> those are editable, it seems
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: see http://imagebin.ca/view/PFXc0ADp.html
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah confirmed
<JontheEchidna> o.o
<JontheEchidna> kdepim4.5?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: you havent see half of it yet :S
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/KveFTeVp.html
<JontheEchidna> hum
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw you requested the Open With >  stuff right?
<JontheEchidna> for rekonq?
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1150347 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/FilterWidget.cpp Do not allow the text of our QStandardItems to be edited
<JontheEchidna> I seem to remember something like that
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You can thank kees for getting Dr. Konqi workin with the new security features.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok... im working on it...
<shadeslayer> kees++
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> brr.. how do i make a app krash :
<shadeslayer> uh.. ScottK when did kaffeine enter kubuntu-desktop ? : http://pastebin.com/80GTh5wD
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Riddell added it yesterday.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah.. default player for maverick?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: open up any page with flash in rekonq
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it does crash but Dr. Konki fails to pop up :D
<JontheEchidna> pops up here
<JontheEchidna> http://failblog.org/2010/07/15/epic-fail-photos-assault-fail/
<ScottK> Here too
<shadeslayer> 0.5 release?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<shadeslayer> im on git...
<JontheEchidna> also, does search not work with the regular python-apt packagekit backend for anyone else?
<JontheEchidna> in maverick
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah.. kpk is fail for searching
<JontheEchidna> I mean, does anything show up at all?
<shadeslayer> nope
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> aptcc backend works fine
<JontheEchidna> but it's not default
<shadeslayer> btw.. who retried kdepim?
<shadeslayer> for lucid
<Quintasan> Riddell: did it move again or it is just my connection acting up?
<Quintasan> by it I mean your computer
<dantti> JontheEchidna: it's fun is you search for KDE (uppercased) it gives you nothing :P
<JontheEchidna> python-apt backend gives me no results for anything
<dantti> lol
<Quintasan> dantti: what dares yielding nothing when searching for kde?
<JontheEchidna> we should just switch to aptcc already :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: >python
<Quintasan> What were you expecting sir?
<JontheEchidna> problems
<dantti> Quintasan: lots of packages
<Quintasan> dantti: python == shit == tons of problems
<dantti> same as aptitude search KDE
<Quintasan> + crappy unicode support
<dantti> Quintasan: sure
<dantti> that's why i wrote aptcc :P
<Quintasan> dantti: I get tons of results with aptitude search KDE
<dantti> yes but python apt is case sensitive
<Quintasan> Well, that's python for you
<Quintasan> :P
<dantti> in a few weeks I'll have time to add debconf to kpk then i hope they change the default backend to aptcc
<dantti> have to leave now.. cya
<neversfelde> Riddell: still waiting for koffice building in my ppa, sorry for the delay
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: there was a 48 hour queue on the PPA builders a day and a half ago, so I'm not surprised :(
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: yes, I read about the problems
<JontheEchidna> time to go home, bbl
<JontheEchidna> oh, before I forget. Anybody have time for a revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qapt
<shadeslayer> nixternal: poke
<shadeslayer> no ones around... :S
<shadeslayer> ok.. NEWS : KDE PIM Beta 1 packages being copied to kubuntu experimental PPA 
<shadeslayer> for lucid and maverick
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cool, can you e-mail kubuntu-devel to say they're there but should only be used if you don't care about your e-mail being lost
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> sure sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also.. it seems pretty usable atm for me ( TM )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mail sent
<nixternal> shadeslayer: yo yo
<shadeslayer> nixternal: can we make a announcement on kubuntu.org about kdepim packages?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> nixternal: refer my mail to kubuntu-devel
<nixternal> I don't have access..that is a Riddell thing
<nixternal> <- nobody
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> nixternal: also.. 6 other packages have docbook issues :S
<shadeslayer> rdieter: ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also.. im nuking arch ..
 * shadeslayer will secretly install a unspecified KDE distro on top of it
<sheytan> Cool
<sheytan> oh, not here :D
<sheytan> sorry :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ??
<sheytan> shadeslayer, not this channel :D
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'd say not on kubuntu.org for the KDEpim stuff.  Too experimental.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm.. i really thinkg theyre good,but i guess thats just my opinion
<shadeslayer> -g
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd rather not announce it on kubuntu.org, it means people will use it no matter what warnings we put
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok
 * shadeslayer remembers when qt 4.7 beta packages were announced
<steveire_> kdepim45 is far more experiemental than qt 47 beta :)
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: around?
<shadeslayer> omg.. i can actually understand all of the stuff on qt docs.. :D
<eMyller> shadeslayer: i'll be like that when i grow up :)
<shadeslayer> eMyller: how old are you?
 * eMyller is a web dev that sucked last time he tried cpp+qt
<eMyller> shadeslayer: heh, i'm not a kid. 'when i grow up' is just a way to say i'll be better :)
<shadeslayer> ah :P
<eMyller> brazil stuff.
<shadeslayer> i guess.. my mind cant really multitask at 4 AM
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: your mind needs training then
<eMyller> heh, i know exaclty how it feels... ×.×
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: multitask as in,i can take on 2 tasks,but not more
<eMyller> i'm used to work at dawn instead of daylight nowadays. it's great when you don't have people that wake you up to get on business at morning. ¬¬
<Quintasan> It is great to work at night because noone disturbs me
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah
<Quintasan> "Hey sweetie, wash the dishes after dinner"
<Quintasan> FFFFFUUUUU-
<shadeslayer> but the only issue is that i have to share rooms with my sister.. who is currently sleeping in this room...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have started to see the beauty of Qt
<shadeslayer> layouts can be nested and you can add all sorts of widgets to each  of the nested layouts... so elegant :D
<Quintasan> nested layout is nested
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you just started Qt?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah
<shadeslayer> just as in,i did the widget tutorial some days back
<Quintasan> well, I wrote QTrollface soon after tutorials
<shadeslayer> now doing the address book stuff
<shadeslayer> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-16
<shadeslayer> anyone who can upload to main?
<shadeslayer> also.. apachelogger http://pastebin.com/BHrXeiZF << digikam debdiff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Patches/digikam.debdiff << wget that
<Mamarok> wasn't kdepim beta supposed to be in experimental? It shows up in the beta PPA... very bad idea for alpha quality software :(
<jjesse> are we at alph2 stage?
<jjesse> Mamarok wasn't there an email to the -devel list about kdepim?
<jjesse> i meant alpha3 stage
<Mamarok> jjesse: read Rohan's mail to kubuntu-devel, it was also discussed here
<jjesse> oh yeah that email says experimental
<Mamarok> the kdepim devs should have labeled it alpha, not beta, that os the first error, but with the warning they gave it certainly does not belong to the beta PPA
<Mamarok> was*
<Mamarok> so whoever pushed that to the beta PPA should revert that ASAP
<Mamarok> it was discussed here to stay in experimental
<jjesse> sos someone messed up :)
<yofel> er... looking at the ppa page, beta backports has kdepim - 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa10 and experimental  	 4:4.5~beta1-0ubuntu1~ppa2     what's wrong?
<Mamarok> well, it shows up in the beta PPA, and that is definitely wrong
<Mamarok> unless I read tha wrong, let me check again
<Mamarok> that*
<Mamarok> silly me, I had the experimental ppa activated :( sorry for the noise
<maxwellian> Am I going crazy, or weren't there like four IRC sessions about Qt development?
<maxwellian> I can't find them now.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i copied them over to experimental
<shadeslayer> lemme triple check
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok,see beta backports has kdepim 4.4.5 but experimental has 4.5~beta1
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hey
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> hiho
<Quintasan> The Kadu mege was working, pkgbinarymangler was broken yesterday
<Quintasan> :S
<shadeslayer> ahh :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: brb
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> it still won't build
<Quintasan> something is wrong with rules
<Quintasan> or with my head
<jussi> good morning world
<Quintasan> jussi: \o
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<jussi> o/
<valorie> that failblog link froze rekonq
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<freinhard> hi!
<Quintasan> freinhard: \o
<freinhard> can someone confirm this behaviour of kate in 4.5rc2: saving a python file makes a messagebox appear stating that the filter python-encoding could not be found
<freinhard> my local trunk version of kate has a lib ktexteditor_python-encoding.so but the 4.5rc2 version does not ship this
<shadeslayer> valorie: hmm
<shadeslayer> seems to work on a brand new install of kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around?
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i have a debdiff for digikam
<shadeslayer> can you upload it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Patches/digikam.debdiff
<Riddell> not just now I'm afraid, I'm about to catch a train to Prague
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anyone else i can poke?
<shadeslayer> btrfs+kubuntu is good,but not good for apt :(
<shadeslayer> unpacks and installs stuff slowly
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pong
<shadeslayer> oh also..
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100716121134-hdz5vfbuyr1pltwp * src/ (3 files in 2 dirs) s/AutoStart/Autostart kthxbai
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> akonadi migrated to postgresql
<apachelogger> if only I could share it with the rest of the world :S
<ScottK> http://twitter.com/DBAHULK
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100716122414-ojh307i3akyzrpsn * src/ (kcmodule/Module.cpp statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp) Add a nice help menu
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pong
<CIA-33> [digikam] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100716123330-3uycljaq9bqam0i4 * debian/changelog mark as unreleased, no need to upload this immediately - also fix meaning of changelog entry
<Quintasan> gah too late
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I forgot what I wanted to ask >_<
<JontheEchidna> lol
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, most recent snapshot of u1-kde works a lot better in the UI section ;)
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/bJeLGB.html
<apachelogger> this is most weird
<apachelogger> why does it cause peaks
<apachelogger> and actuall peak beyond the set limit
<apachelogger> and then apparently at some point it will fall apart and loose the connection
<ScottK> TCP rate shaping?
<apachelogger> ScottK: is that common?
<apachelogger> ScottK: <verterok> apachelogger: the current implementaion of the throttling causes those peaks, we are not using tcp rate shaping
<apachelogger> ScottK: crash is coming from twisted's throttling implementation being broken it seems
<apachelogger> maybe I should rewrite the syncdaemon in Qt :P
<ScottK> Nice.
<JontheEchidna> yay for kde-l10n: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoplk1425 two days later: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopfa1425
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hehe.. silly fonts :D
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: oh, actually a great way to help muon is translation, if you were interested.
<shadeslayer> sorry.. i cant translate.. else i would have saved the Hi translations in the kde 4.5 release :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<shadeslayer> also.. LP--
<shadeslayer> why does it ask for passwords twice?
<shadeslayer> ~karma LP
<kubotu> karma for LP: -9
<shadeslayer> whoa :D
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4278 :D
<yofel> are you part of the beta testers?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ubuntu members
<shadeslayer> they get those fonts
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: lol
<yofel> no, I mean 'why does it ask for passwords twice?'
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> I can only think of 1) production 2) edge
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why can't you translate?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uh.. its pretty weird
<ScottK> Translating or why you can't?
<shadeslayer> hi translations have words ive never heard of :P
<ScottK> Oh.
<shadeslayer> id rather learn Qt 
<shadeslayer> my krunner krashed :\
<shadeslayer> gahh.. dbus daemon taking up 250 megs
<JontheEchidna> anybody up for a revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qapt
<yofel> yay, system-config-printer-kde doesn't work... again http://paste.ubuntu.com/464536/
<yofel> (maverick)
<shadeslayer> yofel: confirmed
<yofel> ah, found bug 602343 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602343 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "systemsettings crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602343
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: where can i find the messagefiles for muon?
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: It seems that there is not a messagefile yet, otherwise it would be here: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/de/messages/playground-sysadmin/
<JontheEchidna> there is a Messages.sh file in the source that you can use to create the template, though
<JontheEchidna> (run extract-messages Messages.sh)
<freinhard> lokalize needs some fancy "get message files for <kde-app>" function
<txwikinger> Any suggestions for a package for the next bug hug day?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: interested in a dbusmenu/global menu bar crash?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464548/ Generally happens while closing docs in kate
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: extract-messages.sh Messages.sh does nothing on muon
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> well, I'm not an expert myself, so I couldn't tell you what's wrong :(
<freinhard> /usr/bin/extract-messages.sh: line 17: :w: command not found
<freinhard> xgettext: cannot create output file "/home/freinhard/kde/src/muon/src/po/muon.pot": No such file or directory
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1150695 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/DependsTab.cpp Should in theory scroll to the top of the depends list after appending. Doesn't work though
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> Akonadi::EntityTreeView \o/
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: ah, mkdir po
<JontheEchidna> then it'll work
<freinhard> does
<agateau> JontheEchidna: looks tasty :)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: please report on LP
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: where do i post the pot file?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: against Qt or libdbusmenu-qt?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: libdbusmenu-qt
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: I think you'll have to talk with the kde l10n team about that. I'm not up on how things work with them
<freinhard> narf
<freinhard> barriers for that are defenitely too high. when translating the app takes less time than finding out how to publish your translations, something is wron.
<JontheEchidna> it's probably just a matter of sending the .po to the german team for review
<ScottK> Plasma-widget-menubar MIR is approved.  Would someone who has a moment and a checkout of the seeds please seed it on kubuntu-common?
<ScottK> Maybe JontheEchidna would do it?
<ScottK> agateau: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> FYI
<ScottK> Thanks.
<agateau> ScottK: great!
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: this looks useful: http://l10n.kde.org/docs/translation-howto/
<agateau> This FTBFS been forwarded to me by a colleague, does it ring a bell for someone? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtscriptgenerator/+bug/600943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600943 in qtscriptgenerator (Ubuntu Maverick) "qtscriptgenerator fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Confirmed]
<JontheEchidna> agateau: bug 606302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606302 in libdbusmenu-qt (Ubuntu) "Global menu related crash in Kate after closing documents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606302
<agateau> JontheEchidna: thanks
<ScottK> agateau: Does qtscriptgenerator build-depend on the qt webkit dev package?
 * ScottK doesn't recall the exact name.
<agateau> ScottK: that's what I am going to suggest
<agateau> since the split is quite recent
<ScottK> OK
<agateau> but the log also complains about phonon, which is a bit odd
<ScottK> JontheEchidna complains about phonon all the time, but I don't call him odd.
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * ScottK notes Bug #569879 has a proposed solution and encourages people to test.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569879 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) "Non-admin user logout fails on Lucid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569879
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: any idea what this from germinate means? "? Unknown kubuntu-common package: plasma-widget-menubar"
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It means it's not in Main yet, so it won't see the package.  If you've seeded it, it will now show up in component mismatches so someone knows to actually promote it.
<JontheEchidna> ok, so we just have to wait for the actual promotion now
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you're messing with kubuntu-meta, would you please turn kubuntu-netbook into a transitional package to upgrade people to kubuntu-desktop?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> can someone take over kdenetwork? it needs to be split so that google call support can be installed without getting libavcodecs on the CD
<shadeslayer> ScottK: poke bug 603731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603731 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "[MIR] plasma-widget-menubar" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603731
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What was the point of that?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: point of MIR?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No, the point of you poking me about it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: well.. just wanted to let you know its been approved
<shadeslayer> didnt see you were on the subscribers list
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We just discussed it here not 20 minutes ago.
 * shadeslayer checks
<ScottK> Riddell: I assume I'm doing the release team discussion today?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nope.. i cant find it in logs
<ScottK> sorry, ~45 minutes
<shadeslayer> ahh.. didnt check that much of backlog :D
<ScottK> No, not :D.  I find pointless poking just in case I didn't notice something an unpleasant distraction.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sorry...
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> it's 35 degrees Celsius here, feels like 40 (at least)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100716152716-ucvrit59345a9krr * src/ (8 files in 2 dirs) Welcome ubuntuone-share! I shall call this land MVP land! A headache is already approaching...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: tell me about it
<apachelogger> sauna feeling++
 * apachelogger is even appropriately dressed :P
 * ScottK hands Quintasan a nice warm blanket.
 * apachelogger places a model/view in the middle of the channel and sets it on fire
 * shadeslayer hands out mini air coolers to everyone,with a big fat K on top of each one
<Quintasan> oh god
 * Quintasan throws the blanket away
 * ScottK has another
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the sauna feeling is better
<Quintasan> cuz you are almost nekkid
<Quintasan> and this...hmm..this is fken hell on earth
<Quintasan> it's like....hmmm....land full of pythons
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you sure would like, wouldn't you?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: oh, and you don't have you C++ shield with you
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> a dream come true
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> who knows the name of the widgety that only displays directories?
<apachelogger> aahhhhh
<apachelogger> I needs to go
<apachelogger> aaaahhhh
<apachelogger> o/
<Quintasan> \o
<Stratford> can someone help me with this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464566/
<Stratford> anyone?
<txwikinger> what are you trying to do Stratford?
<Stratford> trying to practice on a floppy
<txwikinger> well.. support channels are #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<Stratford> i've tried many of them 
<Stratford> #ubuntu as well
<Stratford> that seems like a private club.. :)
<txwikinger> Well.. here you are offtopic.. This is for Kubuntu development
<Stratford> well i guess if anyone can understand it you guys should.. :)
<Stratford> i'm assuming a developper would know about hardware/software
<Stratford> and this is a simple ?
<Stratford> but i'm not getting any solutions
<txwikinger> come over to #kubuntu and I will talk to you there
<Stratford> ok
<jussi__> o/
<neversfelde> Riddell: koffice in bzr
<jussi__> is there a kde/text equivalent of update-manager-core? Installing half of gnome isnt really what I want to do...
<txwikinger> hi jussi__
<jussi__> heya txwikinger!
<jussi__> I found it
<jussi__> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jussi__> :)
<txwikinger> yep that would work
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1150764 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (5 files) Split off functionality that could be common to two GUIs (e.g. an update-centric GUI) into a MuonMainWindow class. After 1.0 I will work on an update GUI utilizing this class.
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1150774 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MuonMainWindow.cpp Re-hook up questionOccurred
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1150775 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MuonMainWindow.cpp If a user cancels opening a markings file, just silently return instead of going "omg! error!"
<maxwellian> Awww, that's a great error message though.
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1150777 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MuonMainWindow.cpp Initialize m_canExit to be on the safe side
<JontheEchidna> well, it's not quite that awesome of an error in actuality ;)
<JontheEchidna> and it still does give the error if you give an invalid file
<JontheEchidna> it just silently returns if you don't give it a file, instead of blindly trying to load markings from nothing :P
<maxwellian> Well I guess that's better then. :)
<maxwellian> I just love the "omg".
<sheytan_> Hi guys :)
<sheytan_> I'm looking for a grup photo of Kubuntu Ninjas :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<sheytan_> does anybody have one? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: they dont exsist 
<shadeslayer> :P
<sheytan_> Shadeslayer ? :D
<sheytan_> just few dev guys
<sheytan_> need for the home page :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> i think there was one on Riddell's blog
<shadeslayer> one sec
<sheytan_> ok :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-team-uds-maverick.jpg
<shadeslayer> you could use that
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw UDS happens once every year or twice?
<sheytan_> shadeslayer thanks :)
 * shadeslayer notices that jussi looks huge
<shadeslayer> same goes for rgreening
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: twice
<nixternal> rgreening is a beast of a man, and one hell of a snorer :p
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: and the second one happens when? November or December?
<JontheEchidna> one of those two
<JontheEchidna> probably november
<shadeslayer> omg..
<shadeslayer> then i can come,*if* i get selected :P
<shadeslayer> huge if there...
<shadeslayer> yeah.. will definitely apply :D
<neversfelde> is someone working on a new choqok package for Maverick?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: i can...
<shadeslayer> if no one else is...
<ari-tczew> is anybody going to merge konversation?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I already had a look at it, I only want to make sure, that no one else started with it
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: its up for merge? as in debdiff uploaded?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: oh,ok :D
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: MoM shows konversation as mergeable
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: ill take it up
<shadeslayer> im practically free
<ari-tczew> nice
 * shadeslayer cant stand any more docbook ftbfs
<shadeslayer> brr.. new install.. have to install pbuilder first :P
 * maxwellian is sad that his machine is too crappy to set up virtualization for developing.
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: could you take a look also on package rekonq from main ?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: sure, rekonq is my favourite package :D
<ari-tczew> oo, great
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> im with rekonq upstream ;) 
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49755201/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.binutils-z80_2.20.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz 
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: is that what i think it is? ( no source tarball )
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: any other packages on your radar?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: why you ask?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: as in,any other kde* packages that need merging? :P
<shadeslayer> that you know off
<shadeslayer> s/off/of
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: only kadu which is done, feel free to merging other kde-related packages.
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: any idea on the build log?
<shadeslayer> ( the one i just posted )
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: current version has got orig smaller than previously: now 175 bytes, previously 200 bytes
<ari-tczew> you should ask slangasek for this as he is a latest uploader
<shadeslayer> bhargav: ^^
<shadeslayer> k3b is up for merge too :D
<alvin> Since thos latest K3b updates, it claims it can burn at 700x :-) Go K3b!
<shadeslayer> alvin: :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: poke poke
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> why does time progress so quickly today
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
 * apachelogger recons jontheechidna is now friends with kde-l10n \\o/
<neversfelde> apachelogger: do you still use icecc?
<apachelogger> no, I only have 1 machine currently
<apachelogger> not going to change any time soon either :S
<neversfelde> ok, seems that there is a problem with the hook and I cannot figure out what happens
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-17
<TanEk> hi is there someone working on the packages chromium-browser?
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717071434-5uv6g1vv361v4hha * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) Add some (temporary share magic) - not sure if this really will stay - SyncDaemonShareManager is totally an option IMHO
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717071531-nw95x3ntyosecxxc * src/share/ (4 files) SharePropertiesWidget++ (allows setting a share name and access level)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717071559-k7djzaesuh0g7ulx * src/share/ (4 files) Derive from KAssistantDialog, build pages out of kdirselectdialog our contactselector and the sharepropertieswidget. Combined with the syncdaemon class enhancements this makes ubuntuone-share now sort of working \o/
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717071905-b8c0ngnm0653nsvd * src/libs/SyncDaemon.h warning++
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/u1-share.ogv
<jussi> yay for maverick evilness
<jussi> Ive got the nvidia binaries installed, but:
<jussi> jussi@Galaxy:~$ glxgears 
<jussi> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jussi> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
 * jussi runs nvidia-xconfig and restarts...
<ulysses> arghh, something eats all CPU again, the load is 7.81:(
<jussi> ahh, much better
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717105038-3qgu6ej9i7tt7y8c * src/share/ (ubuntuone-share.desktop CMakeLists.txt) Add ubuntuone-share desktop file
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717105059-p9k29mv5lt1i0jmr * src/statusnotifier/ (StatusNotifier.cpp StatusNotifier.h) hookup statusnotifier with ubuntuone-share
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> lo Quintasan
<apachelogger> does anyone know what KDE is lacking with regards to LTSP?
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> jussi: you didnt need to restart btw :)
<shadeslayer> just log out and alt+e 
<shadeslayer> or alt+x .. i dont exactly remember
<jussi> ahh yeah, takes same amount of time
<jussi> alt+e is correct
<shadeslayer> jussi: plymouth must be all screwy now
<jussi> shadeslayer: plymouth didnt work in any case - it gets killed by a kill signal (320)
<shadeslayer> heh
<jussi> no that I know what that means
<shadeslayer> 320 == pid of plymouth i guess
<jussi> its annoying - Id like to have plymouth
<shadeslayer> i have no idea to inner workings of plymouth :P
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i think rekonq doesnt need a merge
 * shadeslayer pokes apachelogger for not uploading digikam
<apachelogger> doesnt qualify for immediate upload
<shadeslayer> ok :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: need your opinion on rekonq
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://merges.ubuntu.com/r/rekonq/REPORT
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does apachelogger see there?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh.. the conflicting files?
<apachelogger> and how does that involve a opinion?
<shadeslayer> the part after genrated result
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because i want to be sure that rekonq doesnt need merging?
<shadeslayer> those 4 files are modified by 2 patches introduced by us
<apachelogger> take a look yourself?
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> ive already looked
<shadeslayer> just making sure
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, what do you conclude?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: imo it doesnt need merging,because those ubuntu changes cannot be dropped
<apachelogger> cannot drop changes -> merge
<apachelogger> what you said does not make sense :P
 * shadeslayer drinks more coffee to make sense
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok .. and btw should rekonq have its own branch in bzr now,since its in main?
<apachelogger> if you deem it necessary
<apachelogger> being in main is usually not reason enough for a branch
<shadeslayer> hmm ok..
<apachelogger> but if a packager feels it is good to have or if a lot of different people happen to work on the package
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464942/
<apachelogger> I agree with the need to merge
 * apachelogger ponders creating a model/view for authenticated u1 devices
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw any ideas on how to enable previews for all folders by default in dolphin?
<apachelogger> are we doing that? Oo
 * apachelogger thinks peter's reasoning for not having it default seems fairly reasonable
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh.. it was in the ML yes,but i want to enable it on my machine 
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> just turn it on in the settings :P
<apachelogger> somewhere there is a checkbox for apply setting globally
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not in settings, its in view > adjust view properties :P
<JontheEchidna> (I should note that user support is in #kubuntu)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw any idea if the search bug in kpk will get a fix?
<shadeslayer> currently kpk cant search for stuff.. returns a empty page
<JontheEchidna> if we switch to the aptcc backend, yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://imagebin.ca/view/caiIIY_O.html
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hmm
<JontheEchidna> did you have to ping to say "hmm"?
 * Quintasan votes for dropping kpk for Muon
<Quintasan> unstable in better that unusable
<shadeslayer> muon++
 * shadeslayer has nasty tab complete habit
 * apachelogger votes for Quintasan writing a flipping usable itnerface
<JontheEchidna> Muon is in string freeze and does not have an update UI, so...
<JontheEchidna> even if we made kubuntu-notification-helper do update notifications, we'd have no update gui to make it launch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/wb3UfDG.html
<Quintasan> apachelogger: flipping?
<yofel> shadeslayer: want to look at yet another docbook caused ftbs? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdiff3/0.9.95-6
<shadeslayer> yofel: i know about that :P
<yofel> ah, ok then, just tripped over it ^^
<shadeslayer> find me something equivalent to EBN and i can fix it
<shadeslayer> there are about 6-7 packages ftbfs due to docbooks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://imagebin.ca/view/Ar75iSe.html
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whuz that?
<apachelogger> blogilo
<shadeslayer> and.. why am i being showed that? :P
<apachelogger> dunno, I though we were sharing config dialogs
<shadeslayer> lol
 * apachelogger is not even done with the model/view intro and is feeling tired already
<JontheEchidna> are you blogging about u-1?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I can only produce one post at a time
<JontheEchidna> ah, just sharing config dialogs then :P
<apachelogger> and I am now working for a month or so on a blog post about how to build a ubuntu derivate from scratch proper
<apachelogger> now to move a bit off the topic of config dialog sharing
<apachelogger> u1-kde is 4.1k of bloated code
<kronos> shadeslayer, any good tutorials for learnin Qt ??
<shadeslayer> kronos: loads
<shadeslayer> kronos: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.7-snapshot/
<JontheEchidna> moo.ogg in muon is 25.4 kb :P
<shadeslayer> what does moo.ogg do :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe xv it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unittest
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: come to think of it, maybe you should make the ascii in a qgraphisscene or something
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, I highly recommend to base64 encode it and embeed in the binary ;)
<apachelogger> the audio that is
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/annotate/head:/src/share/ContactSelector.h it took me 3 approaches to write that as selector yesterday
<apachelogger> I always ended up with ContactSceletor
<apachelogger> if your coding style enforced at least one k per klass I would have made that ContactSkeletor for sure :D
<Quintasan> Anyone knows how can I dump LiveCD's xorg configuration? There is nothing in /etc/X11 and dunno why but I can't get it to work
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: because we dont use xorg.conf anymore?
<shadeslayer> nouveau doesnt need it
<Quintasan> a) I'm using ATI card b)my HDTV supplies incorret EDID information and ubuntu-minimal install fails to even display kdm
<Quintasan> while live cd does that without problem
<Quintasan> c) I want to use 1920x1080 no some funky 1360x768
<apachelogger> sudo Xorg -configure
<Quintasan> I hope that gives me a base to work on
<Quintasan> brbb
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that moo is supreme alright
<JontheEchidna> got it off teh wikipediaz
<JontheEchidna> it is GFDL
<JontheEchidna> do I need to distribute a copy of the GFDL for it?
<apachelogger> yus
 * JontheEchidna is now wondering how to denote that moo.ogg is GFDL'd
<apachelogger> AUTHORS file
<apachelogger> or README
<apachelogger> or a file next to the moo.ogg 
<apachelogger> named COPYING or something
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> any idea what pkg-config does?
<shadeslayer> debian introduced it as a dep in rekonq
<apachelogger> qlistview cannot have a custom delegate?
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1151005 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/ (COPYING.GFDL README) Fulfill licensing obligations
<shadeslayer> debfx: poke
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kubuntu_01_do_not_depend_on_gtk.diff
<debfx> shadeslayer: re-poke
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh it comes from that?
<apachelogger> -PKG_CHECK_MODULES(GTK2 REQUIRED gtk+-2.0>=2.8.0)
<apachelogger> +#PKG_CHECK_MODULES(GTK2 REQUIRED gtk+-2.0>=2.8.0)
<shadeslayer> debfx: debian ships rekonq with gtk :P
<apachelogger> pkg-config is a system to make getting lib infos easier
<debfx> shadeslayer: so what? everyone has gtk installed
<apachelogger> why does it have gtk2 anyway?
<JontheEchidna> isn't that the only thing stopping the flash crash? Why are we disabling the gtk?
<shadeslayer> then why do we ship a patch to not depend on gtk? because webkit was fixed?
<apachelogger> isnt rekonq crashing anyway?
<shadeslayer> or make that.. a new version of qt fixed the crash?
<apachelogger> looks like apachelogger will subclass qabstractitemview \o/
<JontheEchidna> gtk was required to work around the flash crash, which is not yet fixed in qtwebkit
<debfx> lex79 said it didn't crash with our qtwebkit
 * shadeslayer thought so too
<JontheEchidna> still crashes here :/
<shadeslayer> was rekonq uploaded before or after the new qtwebkit was uploaded? maybe that makes a difference?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: thanks
<Quintasan> but that stupid crap just won't show me the kdm or X or anything
<Quintasan> grrr
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: neon ppa empty 0_o
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> because I deleted it
<shadeslayer> oh ok.. 
<Quintasan> something was bugged with pkgbinarymangler
<shadeslayer> hmm
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717124145-g2gd85rz1mmdj0h2 * src/kcmodule/ (Module.cpp Module.h Module.ui) ugly device list :D
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717124359-6scuqw4iv9nc23c7 * src/kcmodule/ (Module.cpp Module.h) make the api a member, we will need it later on when messing with removing devices :S
<apachelogger> mhhhh
 * apachelogger got a simple model \\o/
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/oubc1s7n.html
<apachelogger> beautiful listivew ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nice
<Quintasan> Riddell: Heyho, can you do anything about your machine?
<Quintasan> I can't understand it, LiveCD gets output on my TV normally but with some stupid resolution, manually installed ubuntu-minimal fails to do that
<Quintasan> grr
<shadeslayer> btw any idea if qtcreator can display a small description of classes like kdevelop?
<shadeslayer> oh crap..
<debfx> apachelogger: could you please sponsor http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kcm-touchpad_0.3.1-0ubuntu6.debdiff
<apachelogger> I uploaded ubuntu6 earlier today
<apachelogger> or was it yesterday?
<apachelogger> debfx: fixing the install issue
<debfx> apachelogger: you uploaded ubuntu5 which ftbfs
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> how did that ftbfs
<apachelogger> ehm
<debfx> "*" installs the whole source dir
<apachelogger> the flick
 * apachelogger did not rebuild the source after testing Oo
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> kubotu: order lart for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides lart down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> debfx: 1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file kcm-touchpad-0.3.1/debian/control.rej
<apachelogger> there goes my mood
<debfx> that's odd, do you have the actual ubuntu5?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I applied that manually
 * apachelogger is again wondering how amarok manages to eat a good third of his memory and yet never play apporpiate music for apachelogger's current mood
<debfx> http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kcm-touchpad_0.3.1-0ubuntu6.dsc
<Quintasan> apachelogger: that's why I stopped using it at all
<Quintasan> this is a curse or something
<apachelogger> everything else is crap too
<Quintasan> it eats a fuckton of memory just being there
 * apachelogger ponders switching to bingOS
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you sponsor a rekonq upload :)
<apachelogger> suppose so
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh.. i cant seem to merge the changelog properly : http://pastebin.com/8gNdVKYF
<shadeslayer> debuild -S -sa complains
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> nvm
<jussi> is someone packaging this yet? http://flavio.castelli.name/fast-user-switch-plasmoid
<shadeslayer> jussi: tried packages.debian.org ?
<jussi> hrm, does the sun-java6-plugin not exist in maverick?
<shadeslayer> jussi: not yet
<shadeslayer> canonical partner repos are yet to get that
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> but it is coming?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> after partner upload deadline i would guess
<jussi> excellent. My bank doesnt work with out it
 * shadeslayer now hates people.ubuntu
<shadeslayer> jussi: can you connect to people.ubuntu through dolphin?
<shadeslayer> also,do i have to just copy my ssh keys to .ssh folder or am i required to go through a import process?
<jussi> shadeslayer: no idea, never used it before
<shadeslayer> hmm
<debfx> shadeslayer: you need to upload your ssh key to launchpad
<shadeslayer> debfx: i have my keys on lp
<shadeslayer> but.. this is a new system,i copied my keys over from my old system onto .ssh
<shadeslayer> + folder
<shadeslayer> i can do sftp rohangarg@people.ubuntu.com fine
<shadeslayer> but cant add a network folder through dolphin
<debfx> does it display an error message?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> one sec.. i closed it 2 mins before
<shadeslayer> debfx: unable to connect to server,please check your settings
<debfx> ha, that's a very specific error message ^^
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: im using http://imagebin.ca/view/sabkgPxo.html
<debfx> does it work if you directly use sftp://rohangarg@people.ubuntu.com/public_html ?
<shadeslayer> debfx: in the server part?
<shadeslayer> it still expects a folder
<debfx> in the location bar of dolphin
<shadeslayer> lets see
<shadeslayer> it opened but is currently empy 
<shadeslayer> maybe its trying to get the stuff from the server
<shadeslayer> still nothing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/7rqgnCBM
<shadeslayer> rekonq debdiff
<shadeslayer> debfx: it connects now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: direct wget link : http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Patches/rekonq.debdiff
<shadeslayer> does anyone know a desktop couch dev?
<Quintasan> GOD DAMN IT
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there are only 3 of them anyway :P
<Quintasan> even fucking windows could find the right resolution and show up the screen
<Quintasan> There goes my XMBC box connected to HD plasma screen
<Quintasan> damn
 * Quintasan raged so hard
<Quintasan> This is just ridiculous, hardware manufacturers can't implement EDID on TV screens and X developers can't make it working automagically
<Quintasan> I never fails to autodiscover my 23" LCD monitor
<Quintasan> It*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i need their consent to add gnome-keyring to depends of desktop couch
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dont do evil talk about X developers
<apachelogger> I imagine them to be superior to them python hackers even
<apachelogger> one must be quite the badass to willingly accept so much pain
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need the consent of a core developer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok... can i add that build dep? :D
<apachelogger> me being core developer -> I thereby shall consent that you add gnome-keyring as dependency because desktopcouch is essentially broken without it
<shadeslayer> whee
<apachelogger> also your rekonq merge seems of supreme quality
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: this dude, simer, that gave me the debdiff
<shadeslayer> uh huh
<Quintasan> he changed the source manually
<Quintasan> i.e. without a patch :S
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hes new
<apachelogger> mhhhh
<Quintasan> well, shadeslayer if you catch him somewhere, tell him that
<shadeslayer> sure
<Quintasan> I can't somehow find him now
<apachelogger> doctor who season 4 OST
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: he will be in mtu
<shadeslayer> *motu
<Quintasan> aaand, anyone knows if Riddell went somewhere?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: prague
<Quintasan> oh my
<shadeslayer> desktop sprint
<Quintasan> so, Qt stalled for now
<shadeslayer> you could/might poke lex
<Quintasan> unless someone provides me with fast upload connection
<nixternal> I didn't catch updates the past day or so, but one thing I have noticed is that my machine is logging in much faster all of a sudden...any ideas?
<Quintasan> nixternal: some RAM was plugged in incorretly and it just jumped on it's place :P
<nixternal> usually the system tray would lag starting up and get corrupt icons...now all of a sudden it is so damn fast I don't even realize it
<nixternal> hehe
<shadeslayer> lulz
<shadeslayer> nixternal: any updates?
<Quintasan> It's KDE's magic
<nixternal> hardware wise no, but software wise I am still on lucid with proposed, backports, updates, and the ppa-beta stuff...only major updates I saw were kdepim, openjdk, and apt
<shadeslayer> nixternal: kdepim.. kdepim beta 1?
<nixternal> s/saw/remembered/
<apachelogger> \o/
<nixternal> shadeslayer: I believe so
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/Z-h6xc2.html
<apachelogger> now if only I knew why that column sez two
<nixternal> yes, beta 1
<Quintasan> apawut
<shadeslayer> nixternal: was the upgrade smooth?
<nixternal> haha, Lord Unicorn
<shadeslayer> lol..
<nixternal> shadeslayer: I don't use kdepim
<nixternal> i use mutt
<Quintasan> mutt++
<shadeslayer> nixternal: no no.. did the upgrades install fine?
<Quintasan> though I'm too lazy to configure it
<shadeslayer> no broken updates
<nixternal> oh yeah, they installed without a hitch
<shadeslayer> good :D
<shadeslayer> i tested the maverick ones,couldnt test the lucid packages
<nixternal> good job on that, and let me know when they are good to start using...i have been wanting to use it again
<shadeslayer> nixternal: you can use them,but dont really leave important stuff on kdepim
<nixternal> I used it back in my POP3 days and loved it, but it suck(ed?)(s?) with IMAP
<nixternal> I will wait it out then
<shadeslayer> it has full akonadi support now
<nixternal> that's what I was waiting for to be honest, but your email said it eats children
<shadeslayer> nixternal: it might eat your kittens :P
<shadeslayer> *might*
<nixternal> though my daughter is almost 14 and a pita sometimes, I don't want her getting eaten by my mail client :)
<shadeslayer> nixternal: theres a mem issue .. but thats been fixed in trunk
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717154149-ul1wapfypnkf53p9 * src/share/ContactSelector.cpp Make the contacts Skeletor searchable \o/
<shadeslayer> apart from that.. i didnt really find anything that causes harm
<shadeslayer> but i dont really use kdepim fully :P
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717160035-f7vm63c9kn4hpqog * src/share/ (4 files) fix getaddress and make contact skeletor only progressable if a valid mail addy can be obtained
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Patches/desktopcouch.debdiff
<shadeslayer> desktop couch debdiff
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717160425-51v0xm0wziyp0l16 * src/share/ContactSelector.cpp allow ctrl for multiple selections ... fortunately enugh I already wrote getaddresses in a way that supports multiple selections :P
<apachelogger> lp bug #565376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565376 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "bughugger does not work in kubuntu lucid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565376
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> lp bug 561541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561541 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "desktopcouch doesn't work without a (running) gnome-keyring" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561541
<shadeslayer> oh..
<shadeslayer> didnt see that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can we close 2 bugs with that?
<apachelogger> seems so
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: this fix is inferior!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut?
<apachelogger> ./desktopcouch/replication_services/ubuntuone.py:import gnomekeyring
<apachelogger> ./desktopcouch/local_files.py:import gnomekeyring
<apachelogger> python-desktopcouch-records: /usr/share/pyshared/desktopcouch/replication_services/ubuntuone.py
<apachelogger> python-desktopcouch: /usr/share/pyshared/desktopcouch/local_files.py
<shadeslayer> whuz all that ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: first two lines are the files that use gnomekeyring
 * shadeslayer doesnt understand
<apachelogger> last two lines are the packages containing the files
<apachelogger> you only added the dep to one of those packages
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<apachelogger> meaning that one will still fail
 * shadeslayer goes back to fixing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can i do : text ( lp: #bug) some more text (lp: #bug) in changelog?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can also do Depends foo, <newline> bar
<shadeslayer> oh ..
<apachelogger> usually wors better than Depends foo <newline> bar :P
<apachelogger> s/wors/works
<shadeslayer> btw how did you find which files needed gnome-keyring?
<apachelogger> grep -r "import gnomekeyring" .
<shadeslayer> ah.. i used gnome-keyring :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same link
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Patches/desktopcouch.debdiff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you do not say why in your changelog
<shadeslayer> doesnt the bug number say it?
<shadeslayer> like.. someone looks at changelog,he can follow up on the bug
<apachelogger> like someone who looks at the changelog will want to grep and get an answer :P
<apachelogger> besides, the bug reports are utter crap and do not really say why, they just say what happens if not :P
<shadeslayer> hahah ... ok ill be more explicit 
<shadeslayer> Add gnome-keyring to depends of python-desktopcouch (LP: #565376) and desktop couch (LP: #561541) for proper authentication 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that just states the obvoius :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: + in KDE ? :D
<shadeslayer> brr.. my phone is dead
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: more like it
 * shadeslayer thinks apachelogger likes the changelog because now it has KDE in it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same link again
<shadeslayer> thanks for rekonq upload...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nvm, already worked around it ^^
<JontheEchidna> kk
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uploaded desktopcouch ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qa takes its time
<shadeslayer> just asking :D
<shadeslayer> i can go back to qt till then :P
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1151075 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/PackageModel/PackageDelegate.cpp Improve text drawing code for the 2nd and 3rd columns. Now it should be centered for all font sizes, not just mine. ;)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ is listening to "Dynamite" by Taio Cruz [Rokstarr, 2010] [http://open.spotify.com/track/0bg6otrW5gxNnlCqrCrXyd] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<shadeslayer> thanks
<DarkwingDuck> What's up guys?
<shadeslayer> fixing stuff in kdegames :P
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> I have to get ready to move yet again.
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: quick question,suppose i modify bzr branch,do i need a changelog right now? or when we release a new version 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: right now with UNRELEASED as series
<apachelogger> see digikam branch
<shadeslayer> ok.. thanks :D
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> whoa.. huge diff :P
<DarkwingDuck> Hey apachelogger... How does Python mesh with QT? 
 * shadeslayer can already envision the answer
<shadeslayer> 20 pages of explanation with 1K LOC
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
 * shadeslayer is wondering what he did to his partition table
<shadeslayer> everything is fsckd up :\
<DarkwingDuck> What *did* you do?
<shadeslayer> even i dont know -.-
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> python
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: just fine
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<apachelogger> well, as fine as it gets with python
<yofel> apachelogger: on war with python? :D
<DarkwingDuck> My reason for asking is the job I'm getting does web dev with python.
<DarkwingDuck> So, I have to learn it
<DarkwingDuck> Didn't know how well I could apply it with QT
<yofel> python isn't that bad, haven't used much PyQT4 though
<apachelogger> python has flipping broken unicode
<apachelogger> that makes it ultimate fail to begin with
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<DarkwingDuck> Got ya
<shadeslayer> does anyone else get long periods of gray in apps ?
<shadeslayer> like all i can see is a huge blob of gray
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you make of bug 488251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488251 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Korganizer: Reminder reminds every minute, whatever remind-settings are choosen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488251
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> weird
 * apachelogger thinks it is an opinion :P
<apachelogger> maybe hardware related
<apachelogger> pc clock jumping around wildly or something
 * apachelogger cant really imagine anything else
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717184840-rm681ygb1vozxopb * src/share/ShareDialog.cpp cleanup
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717184948-9qcyff9iuxjin8eg * debian/ubuntuone-kde.install update install file for u1-share
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer, Quintasan: if one of your is up for fun -> bug 481831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481831 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "KMail dependencies incomplete" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481831
<evilshadeslayer> ill poke
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what to do with bug 588003?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588003 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "KDE Menu Favourites Defaults can include uninstalled items" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588003
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: uh.. thats karmic..
<evilshadeslayer> doesnt even have dependencies.txt :S
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: up the stream, no need for tracking IMHO
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we could work around by adding TryExec
<apachelogger> of course that does only help with default default, if a user adds something there and uninstalls it will still be listed unless it got a TryExec line
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> OTOH
<apachelogger> that is foobar
<apachelogger> once installed there is no desktop file hence the broken entry
<apachelogger> *headdesk*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, upstream and forget about it
<evilshadeslayer> hehe
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: how the hell am i supposed to work on a karmic bug :S
<evilshadeslayer> ill ask to test on lucid/maverick
<apachelogger> chroot -> install kmail -> see what is missing
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> vm with you bun too -> install kmail -> see what is missing
<evilshadeslayer> :(
<evilshadeslayer> ok...
<evilshadeslayer> ill have to download the karmic cd... offf
<evilshadeslayer> Quintasan: do you have bandwidth?
 * evilshadeslayer has no bandwidth at all to do this
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: on maverick!
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: eh?
<apachelogger> I do not care about karmic :P
<evilshadeslayer> ohhhh
<apachelogger> I want to be sure that maverick comes with all deps sets properly
<evilshadeslayer> i do have maverick
<evilshadeslayer> and everything works fine 
<evilshadeslayer> but... i have pim beta 1
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: in ubuntu
<evilshadeslayer> ohhhh
<evilshadeslayer> you bun too
<evilshadeslayer> i can zsync that
<apachelogger> that I said, didnt I :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: order a bottle murauer maerzen
 * kubotu slides a bottle murauer maerzen down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose and goes to watch heman
<apachelogger> by the power of grayskull!
<evilshadeslayer> oohh
 * evilshadeslayer goes to ubuntu+1 to find more testers
<maxwellian> What's you bun too?
<evilshadeslayer> maxwellian: :S
 * maxwellian blushes, hoping he's not appearing too foolish
<evilshadeslayer> its ubuntu pronounced ... well.. differently :P
<maxwellian> I see that, but I thought it was a special vm technology or something... 0_o
<evilshadeslayer> hahaha :P
 * maxwellian shuffles away, dragging his feet in shame
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: btw when i start kmail from krunner it says KDEinit could not start /usr/bin/kmail :S
<evilshadeslayer> on maverick
<evilshadeslayer> and then it starts kmail \o/
 * evilshadeslayer fails to see what is eating his bandwidth again
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: if theres no ubuntu package and for source but debian has a package,can it be syncd? or do i need to test in pbuilder?
<evilshadeslayer> http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/qoauth <<
<evilshadeslayer> we can haz qoauth in you bun too : bug 606751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606751 in Ubuntu "Sync qoauth 1.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606751
<evilshadeslayer> make that : can we haz :P
<apachelogger> as long as it patches the bugs away :P
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100717202706-sx4dihyltwh9do5s * debian/control builddep on kdepimlibs5-dev \o/
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: we need it for choqok ;)
<evilshadeslayer> its a build dep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re bug 481831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481831 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "KMail dependencies incomplete" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481831
<shadeslayer> last comment
<shadeslayer> oohh kdevelop was released :D
<shadeslayer> brr.. not in ktown..
<Quintasan> grr
 * Quintasan drank too much
<shadeslayer> waht am i missing here : http://pastebin.ca/1902630
<shadeslayer> *what
 * shadeslayer hands Quintasan some coffee
<JontheEchidna> got libqt4-dev installed?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<JontheEchidna> :s
<shadeslayer> hehe
<JontheEchidna> something is broken in that applet then
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i know.. it looks like QWidget but.. it isnt :/
<shadeslayer> cant be
<shadeslayer> its being built for suse
<shadeslayer> which means im missing a dep
<shadeslayer> omg.. no kde-devel :S
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: your on bug closing spree :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=127462
<shadeslayer> have looksie
<JontheEchidna> saw that on planet kde
<JontheEchidna> supper time now
<shadeslayer> cya
 * shadeslayer fires up qtcreator to investigate
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> coffee? :D
 * shadeslayer needs some himself ... 
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan is engaged in a pretty nice conversation
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> plasmoids are platform indep right?
<JontheEchidna> as long as they are written in a scripting language
<shadeslayer> idk :P
<shadeslayer> ok http://software.opensuse.org/search?q=plasmoid-fastuserswitch&baseproject=ALL&lang=en&exclude_debug=true built it for both
<shadeslayer> so im going to follow that
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-18
<shadeslayer> do we use glibc or eglibc while building
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: eglibc is for embbed systems I belive
 * shadeslayer is getting pounded on debian mentors
<shadeslayer> i cant seem to be able to install a sid pbuilder on kubuntu :S
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<yofel> shadeslayer: keyring error?
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pbuilder/+bug/599394/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599394 in pbuilder (Ubuntu) "Release signed by unknown key (key id 40976EAF437D05B5)" [Medium,Fix released]
<shadeslayer> how is this fixed then?
<yofel> well, it failed to create ubuntu chroots
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> yeah.. so kill off making debian chroots
<yofel> haven't found more yet..
<shadeslayer> great..
<yofel> ok, the pbuilderrc from the package says:
<yofel> # Set the debootstrap variant to 'buildd' type.
<yofel> DEBOOTSTRAPOPTS=(
<yofel>     '--variant=buildd'
<yofel>     '--keyring' '/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg'
<yofel>     )
<yofel> should be possible to override
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> yep, works :D
<shadeslayer> w00t ... thanks yofel :D
<shadeslayer> will have to set it back tho :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: in ~/.pbuilderrc http://paste.ubuntu.com/465241/
<yofel> (line 60ff)
<shadeslayer> btw is it necessary to have .install files?
<yofel> I don't know too much about packaging, but I think you don't need them if you only create one binary package
<shadeslayer> ill poke this in a few hours then
<shadeslayer> ciao
<yofel> btw
<yofel> for my change make sure to have 'debian-archive-keyring' installed
<jjesse> question on the livecd, how does it know to display the netbook view instead of a normal view?  or is netbook default now?
<yofel_> jjesse: afaik IF SCREEN HIGHT < 700 THEN netbook ELSE desktop
<jjesse> thats pretty cool
<jjesse> im impressed
<DarkwingDuck> is there a ppa for KOffice 2.2?
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: 2.2.1 is in Maverick and in backports for Lucid
<DarkwingDuck> yeah, realized I forgot to check that little box lol
<DarkwingDuck> That is the signal for me to sleep
<apachelogger> \o/
 * maxwellian o/\o apachelogger 
 * nigelb waves to apachelogger 
<CIA-33> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100718080030-kly1xpc4g15ouumd * (4 files in 4 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-33> Copy branding.svgz from default plasma theme to oxygen theme too. Plasma has a
<CIA-33> default fallback of Theme > Oxygen > Air, rendering our branding unapplied
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100718080924-jhrgkkfrgaextn2g * src/share/ (ContactSelector.cpp ShareDialog.cpp) build++
<Riddell> morning
<jussi> is this normal? 
<jussi> jussi@Galaxy:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig 
<jussi> [sudo] password for jussi: 
<jussi> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<jussi> sh: pkg-config: not found
<jussi> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Hobbsee> jussi: yeah, since the new x server
<jussi> Hobbsee: ahh
<jussi> x is being evil for me at the moment
<shadeslayer> jussi: yep 
<shadeslayer> it cant find a xorg.conf since there is none
<shadeslayer> and has to make a new one :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, i was questioning the pkg-config part
<shadeslayer> ah
<jussi> but it comes up with problems every boot - have to reconfig x everytime
<jussi> I gett the lovely ubuntu has issues dialog
<Mamarok> oh, it doesn't say Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> hmm.. do i know a Jonathan Aquilina
<jussi> Mamarok: no
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that's eagles0513875
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: not sure you want to know him
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<shadeslayer> why? :P
<Mamarok> oh well, he is certainly a nice guy in RL, but he is a total moron pretending to learn
<shadeslayer> my blackberry storm got killed today :P
<shadeslayer> ah.. 
<Mamarok> and never ever learned something in two yearsa
<Mamarok> -a
<Mamarok> hopeless
 * shadeslayer has loads of friend requests.. doesnt know half the people
<shadeslayer> btw i just noticed something.. i dont see a single netsplit on OFTC ... and ive been there for the past 2-3 weeks
<shadeslayer> and freenode has had some major ones 
<jussi> shadeslayer: how many servers does oftc have?  and how many users? (and nasty people who want to do nasty things to it)
<shadeslayer> hehe.. dunno :P
<HobbseeLiveCD> nice work,  guys :)
<shadeslayer> HobbseeLiveCD: maverick?
<HobbseeLiveCD> nah, karmic
<HobbseeLiveCD> but, kubuntu
<shadeslayer> karmic! your using karmic! \o/
 * shadeslayer skreams out lucid
<HobbseeLiveCD> lucid and wine and WoW are not friendly
<shadeslayer> ah :P
<shadeslayer> there was a new release of wine tho
<shadeslayer> after some 5 years or something
<HobbseeLiveCD> true.  been using them, and they can be even more unfriendly
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think we need a MIR for libdvdread-dev
<shadeslayer> debian introduced it as a build dep
<shadeslayer> see http://pastebin.com/pzGHJMH3
<shadeslayer> hmm.. changelog says that we do not want to add that build dep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around??
<shadeslayer> can you add me as a contributor to https://www.ohloh.net/p/kubuntu ^_^
<mfraz74> any idea what is happening with the history function of krunner?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: works for me
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: so that if you use the up arrow to select a previous entry and then hit enter, it works?
<shadeslayer> uh...
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: nope
<shadeslayer> i thought it would.. but it just shows what i typed last
<mfraz74> that's how it used to work
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> im off for a few hours then... cya :)
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: bye
<Quintasan> \o
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: there already is a bug report AFAIK
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: in context of.....
<Mamarok> the history in krunner
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> KDE is really horrible sometimes
<Quintasan> http://mcv.jogger.pl/2010/07/17/wtf-kde4/
<Quintasan> rough translation
<Quintasan> Dolphin is 300 times slower that rm removoing 5000 small files
<Quintasan> with Shift-Delete
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> that dude miscalculated
<Quintasan> 30 times slower with shift-delete
<Quintasan> and 120 times slower when moving to trash
<Quintasan> I can understand it being slower when moving to trash because it is adding some metadata, right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, no idea if libdvdread would pass a MIR
<shadeslayer> yeah we manually removed the dep
<Riddell> silly me didn't put in a reason why but whatever it was I doubt it's changed
<Riddell> so just keep it removed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw i filed a bug to sync qoauth,it got noticed and fixed,but i still dont see it in the archives
<shadeslayer> bug 606751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606751 in Ubuntu "Sync qoauth 1.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606751
<debfx> shadeslayer: new packages need to get accepted by an archive admin
<Quintasan> GRRRRR
<Quintasan> stupid windows broke my dhcp
<Quintasan> dunno how is that possible
<Quintasan> uff
<Quintasan> fixed networkmanager
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, nvm just take a look if you can http://pastebin.com/YTFtj0XH
<Quintasan> rules -> http://pastebin.com/9gKk1kHG
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pong
<shadeslayer> only here for a wee bit
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you had a digikam upload?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah its in bzr
<shadeslayer> youll need to change the unreleased part to maverick
<shadeslayer> just thought you should know ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: question is why isn't desktop_extragear-graphics_digikam.pot in the package?
<shadeslayer> because it was removed by upstream
<shadeslayer> i told apachelogger about it
<Riddell> upstream never included it
<shadeslayer> uh.. i asked #digikam and they said they removed it a few months ago
<shadeslayer> ( not right now,but a few days earlier )
<Riddell> it should be generated by /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/debhelper/kubuntu-debhelper-langpack-generate.sh
<shadeslayer> but isnt
<shadeslayer> i think apachelogger changed the magic ... :P
<Riddell> no, it's a mystery, wonder if I can find a power outlet so I have battery enough to investigate
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also bug 606751 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606751 in Ubuntu "Sync qoauth 1.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606751
<shadeslayer> its not syncd yet.. any idea why
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what problem does your digikam change solve?  the latest build log has it being copied fine 
<Riddell> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44712688/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.digikam_2%3A1.2.0-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Riddell> "cp po/desktop_extragear-graphics_digikam.pot po/desktop_extragear-graphics_digikamimageplugins.pot
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there a PPA build that failed?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: archive rebuild failed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/digikam_2:1.3.0-0ubuntu1_lubuntu32.buildlog
<shadeslayer> huge build log -.-
<shadeslayer> and fails at the very end
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cp: cannot stat `po/desktop_extragear-graphics_digikam.pot': No such file or directory
<Riddell> hmm, well must be some reason why that rebuild failed the '^Purpose: PRIMARY' /CurrentlyBuilding test that apachelogger added
<Riddell> so your fix is valid but no point uploading for its own sake since the build in the main buildds won't fail that
<Riddell> 4 euro for an apple juice!  this hotel is not nice, I could go canoeing for a day on that kind of money here (and did)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: if you guys would do a UDS in india,itll be pretty cheap
<shadeslayer> apple juice ( a whole carton ) is about 2 euros
<shadeslayer> lesser if you buy in bulk ^_^
<Riddell> Prague in general is fine, it's just this hotel which is a rip off
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> and I'm so used to the luxury of all the nearby civilised counties using one currency I haven't had the practice to do mental currency exchange recently
<Riddell> right, qoauth, what's that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw general question,if i keep doing what im doing now,and apply for UDS in november,what are my chances? :P
<shadeslayer> ohh qoauth is the new authentication mechanism for twitter clients and such
<shadeslayer> twitter and identi.ca give out tokens to apps
<shadeslayer> much like LP
<shadeslayer> so instead of sending your password and username you get a token
<shadeslayer> Riddell: The OAuth protocol enables websites or applications (Consumers) to access Protected Resources from a web service (Service Provider) via an API, without requiring Users to disclose their Service Provider credentials to the Consumers.
<shadeslayer> from http://wiki.github.com/ayoy/qoauth/
<Riddell> what do we need it for?
<Riddell> licence file is wrong, it's LGPL 3 while code is LGPL 2.1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: choqok
<shadeslayer> well.. thats debian's fault for not looking then :P
<shadeslayer> mine too.. partly
<Riddell> I'll approve it since 2.1 can be upgraded and debian already let it in but that seems not to be ideal
<Riddell> could you e-mail upstream and ask if he can make his mind up on that
<shadeslayer> added to TODO
<shadeslayer> will ask him to fix tommorow :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd say your chances of UDS would be very good, although it's a bit of a random draw who goes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does qoauth need a MIR then?
<shadeslayer> choqok is in main?
<Riddell> yes it is
<shadeslayer> never realised it
<shadeslayer> yes then :P
<Riddell> only on the DVD
<shadeslayer> added in TODO as well then :D
<shadeslayer> but.. we need it only if choqok makes a release
<shadeslayer> ill ask mtux about it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks for the advice :D
<shadeslayer> i asked because fortunately im free from exams in Novemember ...
<shadeslayer> *november
<Riddell> probably a good idea ot have the MIR for the time we need it
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> neversfelde: koffice uploaded thanks
<neversfelde> Riddell: fine
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: so I guess I can stop workingon qoauth and choqok?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: :P
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: its your wish :D
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> you mean for now or for long term?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: for now
<shadeslayer> what were you working on?
<shadeslayer> as in .. packaging upstream?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: qoauth and choqok
<shadeslayer> this just went into a loop :P
<shadeslayer> lemme think what i want to ask :D
<neversfelde> mhh
<shadeslayer> ok so you were working on qoauth and choqok,but what was the exact work? syncing/merging the packages?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ^^
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I wanted to sync qoauth and probably merge choqok
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: and as far as I remember we already talked about it yesterday or the day before?
<shadeslayer> well.. i filed a sync bug for qoauth already :D
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: nope .. dont think so
<shadeslayer> i accidently came across qoauth in debian
<shadeslayer> was actually searching for some other stuff
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> yes yes..
<shadeslayer> neversfelde	is someone working on a new choqok package for Maverick?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: ok, no expicit about qoauth, but I asked, if someone is working on choqok. Probably I should have been more precise
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: also add your self to https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> theres a text field on the right
<shadeslayer> ( toally invisible i know )
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I am not sure, if we should sync choqok or better merge atm
<shadeslayer> add your name infront of choqok :D
<neversfelde> so if you did qoauth, do choqok as well
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ok,can you take over libdbusmenu-qt merge then?
<shadeslayer> i havent poked it
<shadeslayer> konversation and k3b are being worked upon
<neversfelde> no at the moment
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> ill have a look at it in the end then
<shadeslayer> ok gtg and sleep now
<shadeslayer> cya
<Riddell> night shadeslayer 
<Riddell> debfx: what's the status of the qtwebkit merge?
<Riddell> I wonder where lex79 is, he hasn't been around for a while
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm also worried about rekonq stability, I had expected to wait until 0.5 release before looking into it and now I want to wait until we get the qtwebkit merge and transition done before sensibly looking into it, but it seems we're not alone in having issues http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/rekonq/2010-July/001528.html
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm not saying we should dump it now, but we definitely need to keep an eye on it and consider what's plan B.
<Riddell> yes indeed
<neversfelde> rekonq was not very usable the last few weeks and it missed a lot of testing time because of that
<Riddell> for sure
<neversfelde> how is Konqueror working with webkit, and can we ship 10.10 with old khtml and webkit as a plan B
<Riddell> with old khtml we can, disappointing but easily doable
<Riddell> webkit I don't know, not tried
<Riddell> I suspect the settings dialogue wouldn't match half the stuff it does, but I could be wrong
<neversfelde> yes disappointing, but probably the best way to deal with it, we could offer the option to switch to webkit for users, who are not satisfied with khtml
<crimsun_> Riddell: hmm, xine's audio backend is already pulse-aware. Are you saying that you have to manually configure something to use your usb headphones? It should be trivial, meaning that inserting/plugging your usb headphones should automatically migrate the current sink to your usb audio device.
<Riddell> crimsun_: I think when I first got USB headphones I had to tell phonon to make them a higher priority than the internal sound card
<Riddell> now phonon works fine with them, but kaffine still outputs to the internal speakers
<crimsun_> Riddell: that reads as if your phonon profiles are configured to use alsa and not pulse
<crimsun_> I wonder if (also) xine is (mis)configured to use alsa and not pulse?
<Riddell> phonon is certainly using pulse, when I killall pulesaudio dragon stops audio
<crimsun_> ok, can you install pavucontrol and see which sink dragon is configured to use?
<crimsun_> i.e., your symptom now looks to be a pulseaudio issue
<crimsun_> namely, the default sink isn't (re)set for all apps once a usb audio device is inserted
<crimsun_> there are pros and cons for doing so
<Riddell> pavucontrol is installing very slowly
<Riddell> crimsun_: dragon audio stream on clear chat USB Headset
<Riddell> kaffeine audio stream on Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: maybe you need to use those seperate .debug files after all
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how does the kubuntu package do it?
<apachelogger> kubotu: google there's no such month as rocktober
<kubotu> Results for there's no such month as rocktober: 1. The life of Mb: "There is no such month as Rocktober": http://the-life-of-mb.blogspot.com/2008/10/there-is-no-such-month-as-rocktober.html | 2. Double, Double, Boy in Trouble - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double,_Double,_Boy_in_Trouble
<kubotu> 3. The Simpsons Archive: Blackboard Openings: http://www.snpp.com/guides/chalkboard.openings.html
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^ ;)
<Riddell> crimsun_: but surely the default sink should change for newly started apps?
<crimsun_> Riddell: right, that's missing code right now
<Riddell> fooey
<crimsun_> it's actually being discussed on the pulse list currently
<crimsun_> there is existing code to do similarly, but it needs to be updated for current HEAD
<Riddell> still, it's one more reason to use phonon for now
<crimsun_> absolutely
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it seems to me that it is done via override_dh_strip
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, no route to host on that ddns :(
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think that app can be set to auto update over a period
<eMyller> so python 2.7 will really be on maverick?
<ScottK> eMyller: It won't be default.
<eMyller> meh :\
<ScottK> It's not exactly clear how far we'll get.  The rest rebuild with 2.7 enabled did not go well.
<eMyller> did someone get any 'incompatibility rate' related to the current packages?
<ScottK> I'm not sure.  I'd ask barry on #ubuntu-devel.
<eMyller> ty
 * ScottK got emailed for every build failure and it seemed like a lot to me.
<eMyller> well, 2.7 just came up; maybe we get enough package updates until october.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-11
<ScottK> apachelogger: kolourpaint4 breaks/replaces kolourpain isn't needed.
<ScottK> apachelogger and debfx: all the existing plunder is in.  Please send more.
<ScottK> Looks like we could use some MIR work https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2011-July/000249.html
<LaserJock> ScottK: do you really want to MIR those?
<ScottK> Not sure.
<LaserJock> or could you move to Suggests or something
<ScottK> I didn't actually look into it.
<LaserJock> everything but blinken and edict are font packages
<LaserJock> blinken might make sense since it is part of KDE Edu
<LaserJock> ScottK: if you move them to Main would that imply that they would go on the CD?
<ScottK> LaserJock: Or on the dvd.
<ScottK> Most of those are from kdeedu.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I don't remember why blinken was demoted but it hasn't been in Main for as long as I worked with Edubuntu
<LaserJock> it could be just a historical thing
<ScottK> ttf-sjfonts would have to be promoted too, but that's trivial.
<yofel> yay, armle build of marble worked, the symbols don't match though :S
<yofel> *armel
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/libmarblewidget12.symbols symbol updates
<yofel> meh, amd64 symbols refreshed, stupid toolchain
 * yofel rebuilds armel
<yofel> bbl
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/libmarblewidget12.symbols update with armel symbols
<ScottK> yofel: http://websvn.kde.org/?revision=1240908&view=revision needs to get added to our 4.6.5 packages.  It's 3am here, so I'm off to bed.  Please fix/find someone to fix.
<shadeslayer> i can do that if you want
<yofel> re
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you adding it?
<shadeslayer> yus
<yofel> hm, how was that gpg agent supposed to launch at login again?
<yofel> it's not running in O here :/
<shadeslayer> ubottu: botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shadeslayer> yofel: is your server down or sth?
<yofel> it's not
<shadeslayer> weird, can't ssh
<shadeslayer> yofel.dyndns.org: Name or service not known ...
<yofel> shadeslayer: blame your DNS I would say
<yofel> does 93.231.158.173 work?
<shadeslayer> yup
<shadeslayer> works now, looks like a temporary issue
<shadeslayer> yofel: what happens if my pbuilder runs out of space when using tmpfs?
<shadeslayer> does it start swapping?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> kewl
<bambee> morning
<yofel> make sure you've got enough swap :P
<yofel> no space left on device is better than oom-kill 
<shadeslayer> hah :D
<yofel> good morning bambee
<shadeslayer> morning bambee
<bambee> hi :)
<yofel> heh, kross-interpreters changelog:
<yofel>   2   * "Bye bye to you, ugly monolithic kdebindings" release.
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> couldn't have said it better :P
<bambee> lol
<bambee> Can someone change the topic to put kde "4.6.95" ?
<shadeslayer> bambee: you can do it too
<Quintasan> Good morning
<bambee> shadeslayer: really? I did not know xD
* bambee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.6.95 and 4.6.5 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html 
<Quintasan> Are we done with uploading to main yet?
<yofel> uh, no?
<Quintasan> yofel: What is that you wanted me to review?
<yofel> marble
<yofel> it's a globe full of fun copyrights
<Quintasan> Oh snap.
<Quintasan> Gotta make tea then
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I guess you are done with the Ark 4.6.5 fix which was posted on kde-packagers
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its building here, will upload in a couple of minutes
<Quintasan> Awesome.
<yofel> btw. can someone with superpowers take care of bug 808650 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 808650 in Ubuntu "Sync kross-interpreters 4:4.6.90-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808650
<yofel> and make ScottK promote that to main
<Quintasan> I do not think I can do that
<shadeslayer> only a archive admin can do that
<Quintasan> ScottK: Did you get cjwatson to run that magical packageset script?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: iirc he did
<Quintasan> yofel: I recommend that you use warp-and-sort
<Quintasan> Making stuff look like that by hand is fine but warp-and-sort is just wra<tab> :P
<yofel> ah
 * Quintasan goes off to make some tea
<shadeslayer> warp-and-sort?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: go to some directory with debian/ and issue it and look at debian/control
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> that is one fancy script
<yofel> bbl
<Quintasan> yofel: Marble looks fine to me, unless I missed some licensing foo it should be good to upload
<debfx> shadeslayer: in the libkipi copyright file you don't really say that most files are GPLv2
<Quintasan> debfx: Would you mind re-reviewing parley in a minute?
<Quintasan> debfx: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/parley_4.6.90+repack.orig.tar.bz2 <-- new tarball and I pushed updated copyright magic to bzr
<Quintasan> yofel: ping
<debfx> Quintasan: can do
<Quintasan> debfx: Thanks
<Quintasan> debfx: Please leave comments on wiki https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: looks like cjwatson did not run the script
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> debfx: How do I check in which packageset a package is?
<debfx> Quintasan: no, but presumably there is some lpapi method to do that
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/94267/ <-- I asked cjwatson to add these to packageset so far
<Quintasan> debfx: In case you wanted to know edit_acl.py can do this stuff -> lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<debfx> ah, I only used edit_acl to dump all packages in a packageset
<Quintasan> debfx: I grepped the output :P
<apachelogger> debfx: I hardly think that lintian warning is sufficient reason for multiple binaries
<apachelogger> debfx: at best I'd go for suggests okular
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you bzr push kdemm yet?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I did not
<apachelogger> ScottK: about "apachelogger: kolourpaint4 breaks/replaces kolourpain isn't needed." ... that is from the old packaging, supposedly we can drop it, kolourpaint was last in hardy IIRC
<apachelogger> Quintasan: plz do
<debfx> apachelogger: it's not about the lintian warning itself but the reason why it's emitted
<apachelogger> debfx: which is?
<debfx> the package installs a desktop file with MimeType=... so you'll get an error when you try to open those and okular isn't installed
<apachelogger> debfx: tryexec is the fix to that
<debfx> apachelogger: ok. also I think the package name is too generic as it's hardly the only software that deals with mobipocket
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> kdegraphics-mobipocket?
<apachelogger> perhaps we can get upstream to change it too
<CIA-52> [kiten] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110711100001-fm7gqv5g9vaawcoz * debian/ (kiten.docs copyright) document license for dict files and install it to kiten docs
<CIA-52> [kiten] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110711100050-e36dh324pdxh08qa * releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> debfx: Did you upload Parley?
<Quintasan> debfx: If so then thanks, if no then why the hell did it upload? :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: kiten in new again
<debfx> Quintasan: yep. the copyright file was incomplete but I've fixed that (see bzr branch)
<apachelogger> that dictionary situation really ought to be discussed with upstream
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is kate fixed yet?
<CIA-52> [kdewebdev] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110711100800-ss2yegxe8nt669wn * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [kdewebdev] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110711100819-yzdrs0iv10al9i5u * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Apparently it is, wiki states it needs upload
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kdemm?
<apachelogger> anyone got time to test a natty-proposed package real quick?
<apachelogger> bambee: did you merge propose kdeutils?
<apachelogger> meh, no sd cards today :(
<yofel> Quintasan: pong
<CIA-52> [kdetoys] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110711102950-2ypfdv0xz9qyonfn * debian/control don't introduce pointless dependency precision handled by kde-sc-dev-latest
<CIA-52> [kdetoys] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110711103108-3usnau9vljbvxwm9 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<bambee> apachelogger: no
<bambee> I will propose a merge now
<apachelogger> kthx
<bambee> yofel: I don't understand your changes in kdeutils-4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa2, why a ~ppa2?
<bambee> where is the ~ppa1?
<yofel> ah, I probably synced that with bzr and didn't add a new changelog for that
<bambee> it's not in bzr yet
<yofel> or wait, I think that was just a rebuild
<bambee> that's why I don't understand...
<yofel> for fixed kde-workspace
<CIA-52> [kdesdk] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110711103820-x6f5jqw0sreev4my * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-1ubuntu1
<bambee> mhhh
<apachelogger> yofel: can you plz confirm bug 708508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708508 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu Natty) "Debug Setting Broken in C++" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708508
<apachelogger> well, verify really
<yofel> once I get home to my natty system, sure, will take ~1h
<apachelogger> kthx
<CIA-52> [rocs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110711104531-bsktsnd1j6w9fz98 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> yofel: nvm I tried uploading kde-baseapps but I had no access
<Quintasan> yofel: Shouldn't ~ppa2 contain the regression patch?
<Quintasan> of kdeutils
<yofel> 4.6.5? I didn't touch it
<Quintasan> 4.6.90 had that as well
<yofel> ah, I didn't add it
<Quintasan> 4.6.95 should be fixed so don't sweat it
<Quintasan> yofel: Shall I upload kde-baseapps -ubuntu2
<Quintasan> ?
<yofel> feel free to, has a fixed copyright file, not that important though
<Quintasan> Copyright magic is important!
 * Quintasan wants a excuse to try uploading
<yofel> lol
<bambee> https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kdeutils/+merge/67523 :)
<Quintasan> yofel: Accepted :D
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> hmm, nouveau actually works ...
<yofel> as long as you don't have my noteboot it does
<yofel> *notebook
<shadeslayer> hahahah
<shadeslayer> well, a couple of my windows are freezing, except for that, works well
<bambee> shadeslayer: what videocard have you?
<shadeslayer> nvidia 8600 MGT
<shadeslayer> for some reason i can't install nvidia-current, and nouveau was the next best thing
<bambee> nouveau should just work with this card
<shadeslayer> it is :)
<bambee> :)
<bambee> which kernel? :D
<shadeslayer> 2.6.38-10-generic
<shadeslayer> oh btw : http://paste.ubuntu.com/641809/
<bambee> for some reason linux-3.0 is unsable with nouveau and gallium here :\
<shadeslayer> oh ...
<bambee> I've to switch to 2.6.38 and everything works fine
<shadeslayer> my entire interwebz is *crawling* for some reason
 * shadeslayer fixes DNS's
 * nigelb waves
<nigelb> this is one channel I forgot from my autojoin :/
<yofel> heh, wb :)
<Quintasan> nigelb: How could you :<
 * Quintasan waves to nigelb
<nigelb> Quintasan: :( No excuses
<Quintasan> nigelb: Well, now that you are here you are forgiven ;)
<nigelb> hehe
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Is kate fixxxx0rd?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes, but hold on just one sec
<Quintasan> Fix what you have to fix and I will upload
<shadeslayer> lemme run that sort script
<Quintasan> review and upload*
<Quintasan> wrap-and-sort
<shadeslayer> yep, thats the one
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Rohan Garg * 17 * debian/ (control copyright kate-data.install kate-dev.install) Minor clean up using wrap-and-sort
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: done, get packaging from bzr, tarball from ninjas
<apachelogger> Quintasan: are you continuing uploads of new stuff?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Ah, what's up with the stuff marked as NEW on Wiki?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is in source new
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/step] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (control copyright) wrap-and-sort cleanup
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I wanted to upload kate since it is marked as needs upload
<yofel> fun script, bbiab
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: And nothing
<apachelogger> k :P
<Quintasan> reviewing and uploading kate
 * apachelogger is doing phonon stuff for the rest of the day
<debfx> bambee: is the libkexiv2 package ready?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kross-interpreters <-- find someone to sync that
<apachelogger> file sync request and find an archive admin employed by canonical
<apachelogger> not high priority though IIR the dep graph correctly
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> kdevelop introduced libqtwebkit-dev as a dep in a minor release
<shadeslayer> someone should spank them
<shadeslayer> or not ...
<shadeslayer> one of our packages misses a depends on libqtwebkit-dev
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Be more specific
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: previously libqtwebkit-dev was pulled in automagically when building kdevelop
<shadeslayer> now its not
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Maybe it was dropped in that package?
<shadeslayer> probably, looking at the build deps
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kdelibs5-dev needs to depend on libqtwebkit-dev it seems
<bambee> debfx: it is
<bambee> debfx: it has been merged two days ago
<debfx> shadeslayer: I've dropped that dependency while merging kdelibs
<shadeslayer> oneiric : http://paste.kde.org/94309 , natty : http://paste.kde.org/94315
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> debfx: ok, adding deps to kdevelop then
<Quintasan> I was about to write that if it had to depend on webkit then it would have failed
<Quintasan> it being kdelibs
 * Quintasan goes on a break
 * jussi breaks Quintasan
<debfx> bambee: ok, I'll upload it
 * Quintasan throws bricks at jussi
<jussi> hehe
 * shadeslayer gives jussi a dual portal gun
<jussi> what the heck is a dual portal gun?
 * Quintasan sets the portals so bricks fall at shadeslayer endlessly
<shadeslayer> jussi: :O
<Quintasan> jussi: It's a gun that opens portals
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A88YiZdXugA
<shadeslayer> its a flipping awesome game
<shadeslayer> iirc its 25 USD on steam these days
<ScottK> yofel: Why does kross-interpreters need to be in Main?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I saw the discussion about packagset changes on #ubuntu-devel.  Great (you're in a better TZ for such discussions with him anyway).
<yofel> re
<yofel> ScottK: seems like it in fact doesn't need to be in main. parley used to recommend it but Quintasan dropped that it seems for 4.6.90
<yofel> Quintasan: any specific reason for that?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, but it was carried forward into the new packaging and should be dropped (kolourpaint)
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> that is what I said :P
<ScottK> I'll have a look at kiten in a bit.
<ScottK> Please keep the plunder coming.
 * nigelb blinks and reads channel name again
 * apachelogger is doing phonon and looks at Quintasan and debfx
 * apachelogger wonders whatever happend to JT
<shadeslayer> job?
<apachelogger> 24/7?
<shadeslayer> job+minecraft+tf2 then :P
<apachelogger> that sounds more like it
<nigelb> shadeslayer: you have a job now?
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> lazy children
<shadeslayer> nigelb: not me, JT
<nigelb> ah
<apachelogger> nigelb: dont be ridiculous :P
<shadeslayer> oh any ideas if DarkwingDuck got into canonical?
<apachelogger> since he has not said anything in here for like weeks I presume so
<rbelem> apachelogger, i got plasma-active running from neon packages, but built from different branches
<apachelogger> rbelem: I got it with oneiric :P
<apachelogger> actually straight forward
<apachelogger> we only need to package kdelibs experimental
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-D
 * apachelogger tries to fix his X right now though :P
<apachelogger> somehow broke it with gles stuff
<rbelem> apachelogger, it needs some other branch of kde-runtime
<apachelogger> rly?
<rbelem> yup
<apachelogger> well, I did not start it yet
<apachelogger> surely it is well documented
<apachelogger> ...
<rbelem> i tried with master and i got lots of errors
<rbelem> then i checkout to active-development/4.7
<rbelem> and it worked
<apachelogger> oh, that is entirely possible
<apachelogger> well, depending on their changes we might be able to package that easily
<rbelem> apachelogger, but i'm stille getting this error "Error loading QML file. 24: module "org.kde.plasma.slccomponents" is not installed"
<apachelogger> rbelem: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/share-like-connect
<apachelogger> that should contain slc IIRC
<rbelem> apachelogger, we need to freeze a version before they start making changes for kde 4.8
<rbelem> apachelogger, nice :-) thanks
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I think they will have to work against 4.8
<apachelogger> sebas wants a stable release by september or something
<apachelogger> wouldnt be much stable if it ran on 4.8
<rbelem> apachelogger, awesome
<apachelogger> at any rate we could in theory build special versions of libs and stuff
<Quintasan> yofel: I did drop that?
<Quintasan> It must have been by accident
<apachelogger> but then we'd have kdelibs twice in memory
<apachelogger> that surely would not be nice
<rbelem> apachelogger, and find the specific revision would be painful
<apachelogger> rbelem: well, if they work against 4.8 we can just take latest master, as that is bound to be working ;)
<yofel> apachelogger: what gst package do I need to install? all of them?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> when?
<apachelogger> for what?
<apachelogger> why?
<yofel> gst SRU?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> whatever phonon-gstreamer depends on
<apachelogger> then export PHONON_GST_GST_DEBUG=5
<apachelogger> almost no output should be generated
<apachelogger> then upgrade libgstreamer0.10
<apachelogger> try again
<apachelogger> your system should almost die now from the amount of debug
<apachelogger> if you want to die it for realz try with 9 instead of 5 :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, do we have packages for share-like-connect?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: kdevelop ftbfs
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sawn, working on it
<shadeslayer> i think its because i removed quilt
<yofel> bah
 * yofel exported the wrong var
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you upload kate?
<yofel> GAAAH
<yofel> apachelogger: works
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Not yet
<apachelogger> yofel: please comment and set tag verification-done or something
<apachelogger> yofel: thanks :)
<yofel> doing already
 * yofel tries to get a oneiric VM and check what happens if you run kdepim 4.4 with kde 4.7
<ScottK> yofel: I think it's not supported.
<yofel> apachelogger: since I agree with ScottK there, are you sure we should put that into experimental?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> and for the reason please have a look at irclogs
 * apachelogger reasoned like 3 times why it is supremely dangerous to go directly to oneiric with 4.7
 * apachelogger broke his X
<apachelogger> rbelem: how much faster is class10?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same here
 * apachelogger did not receive his cards today so he is a bit sad
<ScottK> pykde source accepted.
<ScottK>  libkexiv2 source accepted.
<ScottK> Why does libkipi-dbg both Depends libkipi8 (= ${binary:Version}) and Suggests libkipi8 (= ${source:Version})
<ScottK> Should be fixed.
<ScottK> Otherwise I think it's OK.  Accepting.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: actually thats fixed in bzr
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Rohan Garg * 10 * debian/ (control copyright) Wrap and sort
<shadeslayer> wth kdevelop is ftbfs
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> parley source accepted.
<shadeslayer> wtf, kdevelop builds just fine on my laptop
<shadeslayer> and in the PPA it fails :S
<ScottK> libkexiv2 binaries accepted.
<debfx> PSA: please disable dh_auto_test only if it's really necessary
<ScottK> libkipi binaries accepted.
<ScottK> You ought to be able to upload things that use those binaries in an hour.
<shadeslayer> oh good god, kded4 is at 100%
<ScottK> kiten source accepted.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should implement detection for ran away modules :P
<shadeslayer> i would, if i had any idea how it is supposed to be done
<ScottK> Good timing with marble.
<ScottK> I'd just finished the rest of the stuff.
<debfx> so what packages are missing to get a ~working kde again?
<apachelogger> workspace should be up again
<apachelogger> actually I built plasma-mobile earlier today so I doubt there is much breakage left in the workspace area ^^
<ScottK> Why isn't the binary for pykde4 not python-kde4?
<ScottK> marble source is in.
<yofel> bambee: ^
<debfx> ScottK: I don't understand, too many negations ;)
<ScottK> The binary in pykde4 is pykde4.
<ScottK> I would have expected it to be python-kde4.
<ScottK> Why not that?
<yofel> It's python-kde4 in bzr
<debfx> ScottK: the binary is python-kde4
<ScottK> Sorry
<ScottK> LP U/I confused me.
<ScottK> Nevermind
<yofel> bambee: unping ^^
<apachelogger> stupid lp
<bambee> yofel: ?
<bambee> ah
<bambee> ok
<yofel> sry
<bambee> np :)
<debfx> shadeslayer: why does kate-dbg depend on libc6-dbg [amd64]?
<shadeslayer> debfx: it shouldn't , i forgot to remove that
<apachelogger> where is the sheytan :
<apachelogger> S
<shadeslayer> i saw him a couple of hours ago iirc
<shadeslayer> debfx: fixed
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Rohan Garg * 18 * debian/control Remove libc6-dbg from kate-dbg depends
<yofel> ~seen sheytan
<kubotu> sheytan was last seen 19 hours, 1 minute and 28 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Ping timeout: 258 seconds)
<ScottK> pykde4 binaries accepted.
<debfx> shadeslayer: thanks. why is -DKDE_DISTRIBUTION_TEXT="Kubuntu packages" necessary?
<yofel> leftover from kdelibs I would say
<shadeslayer> debfx: it was being used in kdelibs, which is why i kept it
<debfx> afaik it's only needed for kdelibs
<shadeslayer> ok, fixing
<shadeslayer> debfx: i'm going to hold off commiting this right now, let me know if you find any other issues, i'll fix all of them in one go
<shadeslayer> i'll also enable tests since they did build the last time i checked
<debfx> ok
<debfx> shadeslayer: libkatepartinterfaces4.symbols has version 4.7.0
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes, should that have been 4.7 ?
<yofel> rather 4.6.90
<debfx> 4:4.6.90
<yofel> right
<debfx> hrm, half the kate tests segfault
<debfx> and the other half requires X ^^
<shadeslayer> ok, should i just replace all those with 4:4.6.90 or go through the entire process of generating them again?
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah
<shadeslayer> will keep them disabled
<debfx> you can just replace the version
<debfx> you can drop the breaks/replaces of kate-dev and libkatepartinterfaces4
 * debfx wonders why lintian doesn't have a warning for packages that break or replace themselves
<shadeslayer> fixed all of these issues
<shadeslayer> question, does the 4.7.0 version at the end of the symbols file mean/do anything?
<shadeslayer> or does it just represent the version against which the symbols were generated
<apachelogger> yofel will know
<debfx> shadeslayer: kate-dbg recommends kdelibs-bin (= ${binary:Version}). you can't do that because it's in a different source package
<debfx> why does it recommend that anyway?
<shadeslayer> right, thats wrong
<shadeslayer> leftover from kdelibs i think
<yofel> IIRC it's the version you generated them at, so the next check knows when the symbols are from. Or rather you as maintainer know when those symbols were added so you can decide what to do with them
<shadeslayer> debfx: i don't think i need the Recommends field at all
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes, imo depending on kdebase-runtime-dbg (like kdesdk-dbg) would be best
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> i guess thats kde-runtime-dbg now
<debfx> yofel: how does the symbols version affect packages that link against the library? :)
<yofel> apachelogger: that's as much as I know, iirc they also affect the versioned dependencies, but I'm not sure how
<debfx> shadeslayer: ah, right
 * yofel makes a note to read the dpkg-gensymbols manpage again later
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> ^^
<yofel> debfx: although, guessing from what I said, you can set a minimal version dependency on a library for other packages that depend on it?
<yofel> or rather dpkg will do that from the symbols file
<debfx> shadeslayer: W: kate-data: copyright-refers-to-deprecated-bsd-license-file
<debfx> and I: kate: arch-dep-package-has-big-usr-share 3254kB 51%
<shadeslayer> never seen that lintian error
 * shadeslayer looks
<debfx> i.e. all the arch independent stuff should be moved to kate-data
<shadeslayer> hmm .. lets see
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Rohan Garg * 19 * debian/ (control libkatepartinterfaces4.symbols rules) * kate-dev, libkatepartinterfaces4 : Don't Break/Replaces self
<debfx> ./usr/lib/libkateinterfaces.so.4 should be in kate-dev instead of kate
<debfx> ah no, it should be in libkatepartinterfaces4
<shadeslayer> uh, but we have earlier shipped that file with kate
<yofel> debfx: only libkatepartinterfaces4 has a seperate package as it was from kdelibs before, libkateinferfaces.so.4 was always in kate
<yofel> should that get it's own package?
<shadeslayer> so, should i move everything in /usr/share/ in kate to kate-data?
<yofel> well, everything arch-indep, so yes
<debfx> yofel: re your earlier question: you can but symbol files may override that
<debfx> ah now I'm confused with all those similar named kate libs
<yofel> happened to everyone here ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<debfx> what packages build-depend on kate-dev?
<shadeslayer> wasn't there a script in kate that detects dupes
<shadeslayer> can't find it anymore
<yofel> debfx: don't think there are any. IIRC that package was created since a user complained he couldn't build kate plugins due to missing headers
<debfx> yofel: every library that is covered by a -dev packages should be in an own package
<yofel> ok, agreed
<shadeslayer> so split out libkateinterfaces?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> it's not in /usr/lib/kde4/ either
<shadeslayer> so public lib, needs new symbols
<shadeslayer> anything else?
<debfx> there is also libktexteditor_codesnippets_core.so
<shadeslayer> so ... libktexteditor0 ?
<yofel> rather the full name, at least it's versioned
<yofel> as in libktexteditor-codesnippets-core0 I think
<shadeslayer> ok, i'm off to dinner for now, will cya in a bit
<ScottK> rocs binaries acceptes.
<ScottK> s/d
<ScottK> marble binaries accepted.
<ScottK> apachelogger: All the plunder is in.  Send more.
<apachelogger> debfx: All the plunder is in. Send more.
<yofel> debfx: with libkexiv2 and marble up kdeplasma-addons should be uploadable
 * apachelogger is phonon overlord master supreme general king emperor minion today
<ScottK> NCommander: I never heard back from anyone in #linaro about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkdcraw/4:4.6.90+repack1-0ubuntu1/+build/2616014/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.libkdcraw_4%3A4.6.90%2Brepack1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - plese help.
<debfx> apachelogger: I've already reviewed too many packages today, I'll leave the rest for you tomorrow (since apparently we are the only kubuntu-devs that upload packages these days)
 * apachelogger throws broken pornon code at Quintasan
 * yofel wanted to redirect that to johnthetaco but he's not here...
<debfx> another PSA: when you rename a package you need to conflict,replace,provide the old one
 * apachelogger waves fist a bit
<debfx> versioned breaks,replaces confuse apt in that case
<apachelogger> debfx: in what case?
<apachelogger> ah, provides
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> debfx: IIRC the policy suggests breaks these days
<debfx> apachelogger: when you don't have a transitional package
<apachelogger> perhaps it will work then
<apachelogger> at any rate transitional package is the safest bet and should be used whenever possible
<apachelogger> IMHO
 * apachelogger rolls a dice to find out how to fix what he broke in phonon
<debfx> apachelogger: afaik the policy only recommends breaks if it's versioned
<apachelogger> debfx: well yes, randomly guessing, a versioned breaks, replaces might work in combination with provides
<apachelogger> as conflicts replaces provides is implementation-wise a special case 
<apachelogger> breaks and conflicts act on different states in the package state machine, so it is entirely possible that a versioned conflicts could mess things up whereas a breaks results in right behaviour
<apachelogger> Quintasan: when do I get meego keyboard packages btw?
<debfx> versioned breaks/conflicts/... don't make sense when you rename the package
<debfx> since there won't be a new version of the old package
<apachelogger> debfx: yeah, unless it gets renamed again
<apachelogger> or another package takes the place for that matter
<apachelogger> which is the more concerning case
<apachelogger> cause in that case you'd need to create the new package and change the other package to use a versioned death relation
 * yofel notes he had to fix some unversioned breaks replaces against some okular package somewhere
<yofel> so this *does* happen
<debfx> in that case you also need to drop the provides and it's all messy anyway
<debfx> oh, kubuntu-desktop is broken, it depends on kdebase-workspace-bin
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aw crap, i just saw the Mid term eval mail 
 * yofel totally forgot that it's dev week this week :/
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<yofel> python packaging sounds interesting
<shadeslayer> that and Desktop Q&A
<shadeslayer> won't be able to attend either
<nigelb> Also, if you folks want to do a lighting talk about something, please find me.
<nigelb> We have plenty of slots for lightning talks
<debfx> we now have a package called kdewallpapers and another one called kde-wallpapers ^^
<yofel> was wondering if we should rename kdewallpapers into kde-extra-wallpapers or so
<yofel> or kde-wallpapers-extra, but that sounds like it's from kde-wallpapers, not kdeartwork
<debfx> hm yes, though we'd have to keep kdewallpapers as a transitional package
<yofel> yep
<debfx> which makes 3 kde wallpaper packages :D
<shadeslayer> more wallpapers for everyone \o/
<yofel> well, it makes it look like we have more :P
<debfx> I hope muon has some logic to hide transitional packages
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is that crap?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats crap?
<apachelogger> nigelb: can I lightning talk about fluffy?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you said aw crap
<nigelb> apachelogger: yeah, sure!
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> nigelb: I'll poke you later about that then ^^
<apachelogger> or tomorrow
<apachelogger> more likely tomorrow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah, because now i'm in a state of panick since i missed that announcement
 * apachelogger is rather deep in fancy code right now
<nigelb> apachelogger: cool!
<shadeslayer> s/panick/panic/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "apachelogger: ah, because now i'm in a state of panic since i missed that announcement"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah, well, I just hold on to eean telling me what to do and when ^^
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> which might fail as he is rather busy with other things :S
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> now I am in a state of panic too
<apachelogger> great job there
<shadeslayer> wohoo :P
 * apachelogger wonders how he managed to degrade drawing performance by 300%
<shadeslayer> whoa
<davmor2> apachelogger: did you look at something?  If so I'd start there and work back to things you touched and then changed and so on ;)
<apachelogger> I was making sweet love to the code
<apachelogger> so I was all over it
<apachelogger> :S
 * nigelb blinks seeing davmor2 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> no wond0r
<apachelogger> QRectF(400.889,240.5 -1.77778x-1) 
<apachelogger> that looks rather kaput
 * apachelogger blames shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer blames exams
<davmor2> nigelb: Why?  I still test kubuntu and its browsers from time to time
<nigelb> davmor2: Yah, the blink wwas seeing you everywhere
<davmor2> muhahahaha
<bambee> artifacts with nouveau ftw! 
<bambee> play to urbanterror is just impossible, arrff :'(
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: not yet...
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: so the interviews are still going on?
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: they are concerned about my lack of QA but, Jono said I'm still the guy to beat.. I'll for 100% by the end of the month.
<shadeslayer> ah, best of luck in that case :D
 * ScottK notes a depressing lack of new plunder in New.
<DarkwingDuck> We'll see how it goes.
<debfx> ScottK: that leaves more time for you to review packages
<ScottK> debfx: Well, I need to get some actual $WORK done today too, unfortunately.
<debfx> sure, just saying that there is enough stuff to review even when NEW is empty ;)
<ScottK> Yeah, understood.
<ScottK> $WORK is really busy right now, so I'm trying to make sure I save most of my Kubuntu time for New since I'm the only one around who can do it.
<ScottK> debfx: If you have a moment, kdesdk fails on powerpc.  That's the only arch where the new cmake got used.  Is there any chance this is due to a cmake bug? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74989491/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-powerpc.kdesdk_4%3A4.6.90-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<debfx> bambee: there are some uninstalled files in kdeutils like /usr/lib/kde4/kremotecontrol_lirc.so
<bambee> debfx: fixing
<debfx> /usr/share/kde4/services/kremotecontrolbackends/kremotecontrol_lirc.desktop and /usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/kremotecontrolmanager.desktop are the other ones
<debfx> ScottK: I've built several packages using the new cmake without problems
<debfx> there isn't an error message or am I missing something?
<ScottK> I don't see one.
<yofel> bambee: can you take another look at kdeplasma-addons too? There are themes in list-missing
<bambee> yofel: sure
<ScottK> Tm_T: Can you do a test build of kdesdk from oneiric on powerpc?
<yofel> ScottK, debfx: error:
<yofel> [ 84%] Building CXX object okteta/program/CMakeFiles/okteta.dir/mainwindow.o
<yofel> cd okteta/program && /usr/bin/c++   -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -D_REENTRANT -DKDE_DEPRECATED_WARNINGS -DKDE4_CMAKE_TOPLEVEL_DIR_LENGTH=13 -DQT_USE_FAST_CONCATENATION -DQT_USE_FAST_OPERATOR_PLUS -DQT_USE_FAST_CONCATENATION -DQT_USE_FAST_OPERATOR_PLUS -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DNO_STRUCTURES_TOOL -g -O2  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -ansi -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-
<yofel> subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEBUG -I. -I../../../okteta/program -I../../.. -I../.. -I../kasten/controllers -I../../../okteta/program/../kasten/controllers -I../../../okteta/program/../kasten/controllers/document -I../../..
<yofel> /okteta/program/../kasten/controllers/view -I../../../okteta/program/../kasten/controllers/view/libfinddialog -I../../../okteta/program/../kasten/gui -I../../../okteta/program/../kasten/gui/io -I../../../okteta/program/../kasten/gui/view -I../../../okteta/program/../kasten/core -I../../../okteta/program/../kasten/core/io -I../../../okteta/program/../kasten/core/document -I../../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/controllers -I../../..
<yofel> /okteta/program/../libs/kasten/gui -I../../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/gui/view -I../../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/gui/io -I../../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/gui/system -I../../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/gui/shell -I../../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/gui/controller -I../../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/core -I../../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/core/document -I../../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/core/entity -I..
<yofel> /../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/core/io -I../../../okteta/program/../libs/kasten/core/system -I../../../okteta/program/../gui -I../../../okteta/program/../core -I/usr/include/KDE -I/usr/include/qt4/phonon -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXmlPatterns -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtUiTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtTest -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSvg -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSql -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScriptTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -
<yofel> I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtHelp -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDeclarative -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDBus -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt3Support -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/default -I/usr/include/qt4    -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -o CMakeFiles/okteta.dir/mainwindow.o -c ../../../okteta/program/mainwindow.cpp
<yofel> In file included from ../../../okteta/program/mainwindow.cpp:47:0:
<yofel> ../../../okteta/program/../kasten/controllers/view/structures/structtool.h:30:35: fatal error: structviewpreferences.h: No such file or directory
<yofel> compilation terminated.
<yofel> make[4]: *** [okteta/program/CMakeFiles/okteta.dir/mainwindow.o] Error 1
<ScottK> yofel: pastbin.
<yofel> bah, sry
<yofel> didn't seem that large at first glance
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/94495
<bambee> o_O
<debfx> it took the build system quite a while to realize that something failed ;)
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> New plunder, ahoy!
<ScottK> ksnapshot source accepted.
<yofel> ScottK: response on kde bug 277370
<ubottu> KDE bug 277370 in libkdcraw "Unclear licensing for profiles/prophoto icm and profiles/srgb-d65 icm" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277370
<ScottK> yofel: I see. "for free redistribution" is not suitable for Main.
<ScottK> It seems it is, indeed, an issue that needs investigation.
<ScottK> If only Riddell were around.  Making KDE people care about licensing stuff seems to be one of his specialities.
<debfx> yofel: there are a bunch of new symbols in kdesdk
<rbelem> apachelogger, iirc class10 maximum speed is 12MB/s
<Tm_T> ScottK: hmm, I suppose, will try make it happen tonight
<bambee> ping: who did destroy my xorg session ? everything is dead here o_O
<bambee> my keyboard is blocked randomly, my mouse too
<bambee> I've unplug it to get it work 
<bambee> (nice... isn't it ?)
<yofel_> debfx: I'll blame the toolchain, are you updating them or should I?
<debfx> yofel: I'll update them
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642125/ <--- WTF?
<yofel> you did funny things to your X ^^
<bambee> yofel: I just upgraded my system
<apachelogger> rbelem: well, does the reader even support it ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<rbelem> apachelogger, if it supports sd hc
<bambee> no sound... yeahh!!! xD
<bambee> :'(
<apachelogger> rbelem: does the n900? :P
<bambee> Did someone upgrade his system today ? especially these packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/642167/
<bambee> or does someone get this wtf .xsession-errors ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/642168/
<yofel> bambee: you obviously don't follow #ubuntu+1 - there's bug 807306 being discussed all day. Seems to cause X issues, maybe yours too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<yofel> check if downgrading udev helps
<bambee> it's already downgraded
<bambee> same thing
<yofel> hm
<bambee> the big problem is not really the keyboard and the mouse => nothing works
<yofel> I didn't reboot here yet today, so dunno, sorry ^^
<bambee> yofel: eveything works again :)
<yofel> :)
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think it does
<NCommander> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.6/+bug/807573 - the libkdraw was reported over teh weekend, I'll track it for you
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 807573 in Linaro GCC "[armel / 4.6 regression] could not find a spill register" [High,Triaged]
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks.
<NCommander> ScottK: NP, sorry that I didn't get around to looking at this stuff until now (today been busy)
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^ Yon bug report has a potential work around for the libkdcraw FTBFS on armel.  Might be worth trying.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-12
<LaserJock> does anybody know what font is used for the panel in plasma-netbook?
<LaserJock> rather, how can I change that font
<yofel> ScottK: I'll try an armel build here using that
<yofel> ScottK: still building bug I need to go, dcraw_common.o was built successfully with mfloat-abi=soft
<yofel> s/bug/but
<bambee> morning
<bambee> yofel: Does gpg-agent start when you open your kde session?
<bambee> (it should be started by kdm and it's not apparently)
<yofel> he's gone, but I don't have a gpg-agent running either
<yofel> (not the only issue with kdm though as it seems)
<yofel> and I managed to trash my next btrfs :S
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (changelog rules) Build with CXXFLAGS += -mfloat-abi=soft to work around launchpad bug #807573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807573 in Linaro GCC "[armel / 4.6 regression] could not find a spill register" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807573
<yofel> can someone upload that please?
<shadeslayer> so, there seems to be  list for kde licensing, kde-licensing AT kde DOT org
<yofel> when was the last mail to the list?
<yofel> ah, bambee's back
<yofel> bambee: no, I have no gpg-agent either
<bambee> yes :)
<bambee> mhh
<bambee> have you a "[: 239: =: unexpected operator" in your .xsession-errors ?
<yofel> it also seems to ignore other generic xsession stuff
<bambee> exact !
<yofel> like our neon xsession profile :(
<bambee> arf
<yofel> bambee: can't test, I just trashed the btrfs my oneiric installation was on
<yofel> I'm on natty right now
<bambee> without this gpg-agent I cannot sign any dsc ... arrff
<bambee> however I can use debsign by hand...
<yofel> bambee: run 'eval $(gpg-agent --daemon)' in your shell, you can use the agent in that shell then
 * bambee checks
<bambee> yofel: already tested
<bambee> pinentry crashes :D
<yofel> huh? not here o.O
<yofel> then again, I'm using pinentry-curses
<bambee> "Enter passphrase: gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use"
<yofel> bah
<yofel> uh, wait, that usually means GPG_AGENT_INFO isn't set
<bambee> it's set :)
<yofel> :(
<yofel> anyway, since you did workspace I'll blame you for breaking kdm :P
<bambee> what's the problem with kdm?
<bambee> :p
<yofel> bambee: kdm is responsible for loading the xsession stuff I beliee
 * yofel needs to fix his v button -.-
<bambee> are you sure, it's kdm?
<bambee> it could be a syntax error in a script loaded by kdm :)
<yofel> from /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsession:
<yofel> # invoke global X session script
<yofel> . /etc/X11/Xsession
<yofel> (natty)
<bambee> right
<yofel> that's in oneiric too?
<yofel> I don' think /etc/X11/Xsession was renamed
<yofel> anyway, time up, will debug this once I get home and resotred O from backup
<yofel> *restored
<bambee> there is no . /etc/X11/Xsession :D
<yofel> see bug found. now re-read your bzr diff
<yofel> probably a dropped patch or so (I hope)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is there a page which states the exact requirements for a package to enter the ubuntu archives?
<shadeslayer> the best i could find was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#Copyright
<bambee> yofel: could you paste your /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsession ?
<bambee> please
<bambee> (from natty)
 * yofel goes ignoring the prof
<yofel> bambee: found it, please revert http://paste.kde.org/94765
<debfx> I'm working on a kubuntu build status page: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm
<bambee> yofel: whet did you get this patch?
<bambee> (I am not talking about genkdmconfig.diff but about the patch pasted via paste.kde.org)
<yofel> bambee: *that* is from  kde-workspace $ bzr diff -r 506..510
<bambee> ok
<debfx> bambee: are you working on kdeutils?
<bambee> debfx: it's done, but I cannot sign my packages (gpg-agent does not work)
<bambee> :(
<debfx> why do you need to sign the package?
<bambee> to push it into kubuntu-ninjas/ppa ?
<yofel> if you didn't change the source just put it in bzr 
<debfx> ah, no need to do that, i'll just upload it to the archive
<bambee> oh
<bambee> ok
<bambee> pushed into bzr
<yofel> debfx: incredibly useful page, more useful than kde-sc-build-status from kubuntu-dev-tools :D
<bambee> debfx: see https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kdeutils/+merge/67523
<debfx> bambee: thanks
<bambee> sorry for the delay, but I try to solve some stranges behaviours on my system :)
<debfx> yofel: I think I need to implement some kind of caching as I have to download and grep all build logs to identify symbol issues ^^
<yofel> well, you could check if there's a new version published, if not -> don't fetch log
<yofel> don't remember if there are publish timestamps or if you need to cache the versions you fetched
<yofel> I need to figure out how to cronjob the updating of the neon wiki page too, I think hugday has some example code how to update moinmoin page from scripts
<debfx> yes, but currently I don't have a database at all
 * yofel looks at lplib api docs
<debfx> also we need a tool that fetches the build logs for all archs and pipes them to pkgkde-symbolshelper
<shadeslayer> uhm, why not have a look at how http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs was made?
<shadeslayer> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/source/
<shadeslayer> we could probably mod that to suit our needs
<yofel> debfx: we have a fetch_buildlogs script in neon, but for the PPA. You can reuse some code maybe
<debfx> shadeslayer: it doesn't use a database either
<shadeslayer> any particular reason we need that?
<yofel> debfx: since you need to upload the package yourself anyway I don't believe there's a point in auto-updating symbolfiles. If we have a script to fetch buildlogs running pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch is easy
<yofel> or well, you could script that
<debfx> shadeslayer: need what?
<shadeslayer> debfx: need a database
<shadeslayer> why not just script the entire page using lplib and python?
<debfx> yofel: you still need to run symbolshelper four times and select the build log
<debfx> shadeslayer: for caching
<shadeslayer> oh ... 
<shadeslayer> -> web dev n00b
<yofel> debfx: for fetching from launchpad you could check source_package.date_published, which goes into milliseconds if you remember the last time you updated the page
<yofel> or rather binary_package.date_published
 * yofel curses his connection
<debfx> using the version should be enough
<yofel> sure, but like this you don't have to cache the last version you fetched
<yofel> hm, you have that probably anyway
<debfx> shadeslayer: kdegames has missing files: /usr/share/kde4/apps/kajongg/player.py and /usr/share/kde4/apps/kajongg/tree.py
<debfx> I'll add them to the install file
<shadeslayer> please do, i'm a bit busy this week owing to GSoC 
<shadeslayer> will finish up kate today tho
<bambee> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/+merge/67683
<bambee> it's not UNRELEASED because this fix must be pushed into archives :)
<bambee> (see the patch itself to be sure, the diff is not really explicit)
<yofel> hm, kdemultimedia is marked as 'not in bzr' but it does seem to be in bzr
<yofel> bambee: you misunderstood that, it's UNRELEASED. The person that *uploads* it changes that
<yofel> if it's not unreleased people will think it's already uploaded
<yofel> bambee: and the patch builds fine like that?
 * yofel does a testbuild anyway
<yofel> k, seems fine to me
<yofel> hm, whoever uploaded workspace didn't fix the changelog
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 511 * debian/ (changelog patches/genkdmconf.diff) * Merge branch lp:~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace
<debfx> bambee: what's the status of kdeplasma-addons?
<bambee> yofel: thanks
<bambee> debfx: there are missing files , right?
<bambee> debfx: fixing
<debfx> I haven't looked at it
<yofel> there are 3 themes in list-missing
<shadeslayer> feel free to jump in : http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-licensing&m=131047220826396&w=2
<yofel> shadeslayer: tell him we want some thanks for fixing most of that :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: i did mention that in the second email 
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-doc-english&m=131046472217373&w=2
<shadeslayer> <3 the new qtcreator
<yofel> ah true, that threaded behaviour is odd :/
<shadeslayer> \o/ http://i.imgur.com/Qra5F.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: new?
<apachelogger> also your colors are broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: qtcreator-2.2.81
<shadeslayer> nah, they were broken earlier, i fixed the
<shadeslayer> s/the/them/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "nah, themy were broken earlier, i fixed the"
<yofel> nice, does it haz vi input mode? :P
<shadeslayer> . . .
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes
<yofel> oh, cool :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so what is the newness?
 * apachelogger is on 2.3 for like ages
<shadeslayer> i was on whatever is in the archives for a couple of weeks
<shadeslayer> the last time i tried 2.2.x it kept crashing in neon
<apachelogger> probably a neon bug
<apachelogger> the only thing that does not work for me is qmldump
<apachelogger> well, it works technically, but only sometimes and it complains eitherway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, what is that anyway?
<apachelogger> dumps qml type info from cpp
<apachelogger> to use in the code model for autocompletion and in the qml designer
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> sounds funky
<apachelogger> it requires private headers ^^
<shadeslayer> i need to figure out whats the best way to access dbus interfaces using QML
<apachelogger> all fun
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you sees my meego video player?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yus
<apachelogger> also I broke me panda and I am not quite sure how
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can it play 720p ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already? :O
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> perhaps the image is put
<shadeslayer> you could probably RMA i
<shadeslayer> *it
<apachelogger> perhaps
 * apachelogger wonders how to turn on verbose booting
<yofel> apachelogger: where? kernel or upstart? (or panda?)
<apachelogger> all of it
<apachelogger> actually verbose kernel would help
<shadeslayer> remove silent from boot args?
<apachelogger> it uncompresses and then boots the kernel
<shadeslayer> but i guess you already dud that
<apachelogger> from there on I see nothing on rs232
<shadeslayer> *did
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no such bootarg
<apachelogger> also adding verbose to what seemed to be the bootargs did not do bonkers
<apachelogger> perhaps the cmdline is compiled in *shrug*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: from what i can see on the ML, you can set bootargs
<apachelogger> url?
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: boot args are in /proc/cmdline
<shadeslayer> can you edit that?
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> dude
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://groups.google.com/group/pandaboard/browse_thread/thread/b87aa302a38b8678/1fd4949a44315096?lnk=gst&q=heat+sink
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> stop doing that to me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does you haz ubuntu monospace font?
<shadeslayer> um ... dunno
<shadeslayer> unless the package was automatically updated, no
<shadeslayer> heh : http://i.imgur.com/PmhDO.png
<shadeslayer> talk about geometry in systemsettings
<apachelogger> geometry?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: don't have monospace you-boon-too fonts
<apachelogger> it happens
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://groups.google.com/group/pandaboard/browse_thread/thread/553aa56ee1692b3e << this one talks about bootargs as well
<apachelogger> good thing they are very open
<apachelogger> I really do not get this
<apachelogger> also I have too many cards
<apachelogger> G
<apachelogger> G+
<apachelogger> I get the feeling it fails to bring up me display
<apachelogger> no idea why that could be
<ScottK> yofel: If that works, then I'd say we should get it in as a work around.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: AFAIK there is not.  What's the question?
<yofel> right, give me a moment to add a comment
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://lists.kde.org/?t=131046146600007&r=1&w=2
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Without a license, they aren't distributable, so without a copy of the FDL, the FDL bits aren't distributable.  There's nothing uncertain about it.  External pointers that may change don't count.
<ScottK> If they want relicense all the docs as GPL (with permission from the authors) then they don't need it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: right, but i just wanted to add some docs which state our policy
<ScottK> It's not a question of policy, but legality.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/rules document what the workaround is for
<shadeslayer> ok, either way, this has caught their attention, and the thread might move to kde-core-devel
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the status of kate?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: still WIP, needs more splitting
<shadeslayer> and then symbols etc for the new libs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: a bit busy with GSoC for the next few days, so its going to take a bit
<shadeslayer> my code is ugly/dirty
<apachelogger> ah, make up for lazyness
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> might be a suspicious right before midterm :P
<shadeslayer> actually, its just dirty, it works (TM)
<shadeslayer> need to fix var naming and other minor things
<ScottK> shadeslayer: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.html
<ScottK> "You should also include a copy of the license itself somewhere in the distribution of your program. "
<apachelogger> well, should
<apachelogger> FDL actually is more explicit about this IIRC
<apachelogger> for FDL you really must
<shadeslayer> heh, in that case we need to discuss this on kde-core-devel
<apachelogger> what is there to discuss? 
<apachelogger> either it is properly licensed or it is not
 * yofel wonders why nobody except us cares about this...
<apachelogger> yofel: cuz it is a flipping pita
<yofel> it sure is...
<Riddell> adding licences isn't hard to fix for those who have kde commit access though
<yofel> true, but if that wouldn't include most of us here it would be HELL
<ScottK> This reminds me ....
<ScottK> I wasn't very good about checking for Messages.sh in the split tarballs.
<ScottK> We should watch for that in rc2 and fix them if it's missing.
<yofel> ScottK: can you upload libkdcraw? so it's off the list for now
<ScottK> yofel: It's in bzr?
<yofel> yes
<ScottK> I'll have a look.
<ScottK> yofel: We only want that flag on armel.
 * ScottK will fix
<yofel> oops, right, thanks
<Tm_T> yofel: if you have time and interest herding the support channel for some time, please do
<ScottK> yofel: Done.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<dantti> does someone knows how I can force an installation to pick the or depends? like I don't want apache and I have another http server but I thought it would pick automatically but seems it doesn't..
<ScottK> If there is an or depends and it's already installed, it shouldn't pull in apache.
<dantti> hmm weird... then
<dantti> it's the mantis package on lucid and I already have nginx installed
<Riddell> ngnix doesn't provide httpd
<dantti> but httpd provide ngingx
<tsimpson> nginx Provides: httpd in lucid
<bambee> debfx: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons/+merge/67711
<bambee> ;)
<yofel> that looks about right if there were no symbol updates
<bambee> kubuntu-devs:  Can someone push lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace (the last fix) into archives ?
<bambee> it fixes an important (and STUPID) bug :)
<yofel> bambee: already in
<bambee> yofel: lovely
<yofel> thank debfx ;)
<bambee> :D
<ScottK> yofel: Win: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkdcraw/4:4.6.90+repack1-0ubuntu2/+build/2622041
<yofel> :D
<ScottK> Riddell: With your upstream KDE licensing police hat on, I'd like to bring http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277370 to your attention.  Seems a bit dodgy.
<ubottu> KDE bug 277370 in libkdcraw "Unclear licensing for profiles/prophoto icm and profiles/srgb-d65 icm" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> ICM stuff is always evil for licencing
<Riddell> I think it's what stops java being properly free
<ScottK> The files have been there since ~2007 so I didn't block it from New here, but it ought to get a proper resolution upstream.
<Riddell> krita/data/profiles/README seems OK
<ScottK> profiles/srgb-d65.icm seems to be likely problematic.
<ScottK> Copyright (c) 1998 Hewlett-Packard Company, no license, and the upstream comment is that one can download copies that are 'similar'
<Riddell> that file is shipped with Windows
<ScottK> Lovely.
<Riddell> add the README from krita and remove that file should do it
<Riddell> I'll comment on the bug
<apachelogger> my oxygen is leaking memory
<ScottK> apachelogger: Better than the reverse
<apachelogger> perhaps
<apachelogger> haha 
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> kmix with pulse is rather awful
<apachelogger> on amarok track changes it recreates the complete slider
<apachelogger> whats more... it does that even when minimized to try
<apachelogger> and people wonder where their battery goes
<debfx> yofel: do you have an idea how I can get the build log of a package that has been copied over from the last release?
<debfx> archive.getPublishedSources(...)[0].getBuilds() doesn't have any entries in that case
<yofel> debfx: no idea :/
<mfraz74> Are there any plans to put Amarok 2.4.2 in one of the Natty PPAs?
<apachelogger> anyone around?
<apachelogger> hello hello
<apachelogger> omg
 * charlie-tca is here, for what it is worth
 * micahg waves to apachelogger 
<apachelogger> charlie-tca, micahg: are you by any chance running amarok and kmix?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<charlie-tca> no
<debfx> yofel: kdebase-bin needs to be transitional package as it has quite a few rdepends
<CIA-52> [kmix] sitter * 1241346 * trunk/KDE/kdemultimedia/kmix/backends/mixer_pulse.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-52> Do not emit signals directly but queue invokeMethod them to resolve a memleak in
<CIA-52> KMix/Oxygen caused by PA callbacks. Oxygen internally uses deleteLater to remove
<apachelogger> debfx, yofel, ScottK: ^ please get that backported to at least natty
<ScottK-droid> apachelogger: Need a lp bug with test case.
<CIA-52> [kmix] sitter * 1241347 * branches/KDE/4.7/kdemultimedia/kmix/backends/mixer_pulse.cpp backport r1241346 Resolving a memleak in KMix/Oxygen caused by PA callbacks.
<apachelogger> ScottK-droid: amarok + kmix -> swtich tracks -> watch ksysguard report increasing memusage
<apachelogger> stopping/playing also works
<apachelogger> also one sees the leak after like 5 tracks already
<ScottK-droid> Someone files the bug, I'll do the sru.
<Quintasan> yofel: ping
<Quintasan> brr
<yofel_> debfx: k, I'll add it back
<Quintasan> yofel_: brb shopping, libkdcraw still needs uploading?
<yofel_> Quintasan: pong
<yofel_> nope, done
 * Quintasan marks as done
<yofel> someone could upload cantor, doesn't look like it's going to be fixed anytime soon
<yofel> so upload with the backends that are built
 * Quintasan leaves kdemultimedia testbuilds and goes to shop
<yofel> Quintasan: I did a testbuild of multimedia earlier, fine except some new symbols which I put into bzr
<Quintasan> yofel: Good. One more testbuild before upload won't hurt :P
<yofel> .9
<yofel> bah
<yofel> :)
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm getting missing symbols on i386...
<yofel> fun
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/95143
<yofel> IIRC there was a package that had symbols on i386 that weren't on amd64 too
<yofel> Quintasan: is that pbuilder up-to-date? meaning: really synced with archive toolchain
 * Quintasan updates
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> gcc updates
<yofel> the *D0Ev@Base etc. symbols seem to be a recent addition
<Quintasan> K, gotta run to shop if I want to buy something
<yofel> sure
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<_Groo_> apachelogger: are you there m8?
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<yofel> he made the emprie of phonon so large that he's now lost in the hallways
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah its about phonon, more precisely the gstreamer backend i want to talk with him about
<_Groo_> does he mantains the dragon player too?
<_Groo_> or thats kde multimedia guys?
<yofel> well, he should get back eventually
<_Groo_> he prolly went out to get booze
<yofel> no idea, although I think he occupied kdemultimedia in rhonda
<yofel> so he should own that too now
<_Groo_> yofel: k
<debfx> ScottK-droid: kdegraphics-thumbnailers is NEW
<ScottK-droid> K. Will look when I get home.
<debfx> thanks
<debfx> why do we install kdegraphics-strigi-plugins by default? the pdf support for strigi?
<debfx> hm I think it doesn't even provide that
<debfx> Riddell: do you remember why kdegraphics-strigi-plugins is in the desktop seed?
<Quintasan> yofel: K, no missing symbols now
<Quintasan> yofel: reviewing and uploading
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> why review
<Quintasan> that did not change at all
<yofel> you did that, I just added some symbols
<Quintasan> I know
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> is there a specific term for "understanding what are you reading" in English?
<yofel> a) I believe that should be "understanding what you are reading" b) no idea
<Quintasan> Maybe ScottK knows ^
<Quintasan> reading comprehension?
<ScottK> reading comprehension is good
<yofel> hm, sounds about right indeed
<Quintasan> So, I read the changelog proactively trying to understand what it says instead of just looking at it
<Quintasan> kdemultimedia uploaded
<ScottK> debfx: Is kdegraphics-thumbnailers new for 4.7?
<ScottK> I'm trying to figure out if the source was previously in Main or not.
<debfx> ScottK: the files were in kdegraphics-strigi-plugins
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<debfx> ScottK: imho we should just drop kdegraphics-strigi-plugins from the seeds and move it to universe
<ScottK> debfx: I'll accept it into Main and then we can decide that later.  That way if we want it, it's easier to keep.
<debfx> libkipi_4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu2_source.changes rejected *sigh*
<debfx> ScottK: could you sponsor that?
<ScottK> SUre.
<ScottK> thumbnailers source accepted.
<ScottK> debfx: All the libkipi changes aren't in debian/changelog.  I'm not going to fix it, but I think that it's better to be more verbose.
<ScottK> debfx: Uploaded.
<yofel> debfx: we need to drop that anyway since it's a transitional package for kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer and kdegraphics-thumbnailers
<yofel> put both of them in universe? (if yes, meta-kde needs an update)
<yofel> I'm not sure if we should really drop the strigi-analyzer
<debfx> yofel: it only provides support for dvi and tiff
<yofel> well, ok then
<yofel> we need a better plugin system :/
<debfx> plugin system for what?
<yofel> how are people supposed to know that you can install the packages?
<_Groo_> join #calligra
 * yofel hands _Groo_ a slash
 * _Groo_ cuts himself :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: talked to upstream re gwenview docs?
<yofel> if not I'll file a bug
<_Groo_> my personal calligra packages are starting to achieve stable status :D
<_Groo_> i build calligra for natty once a week, waiting for the next beta/rc
<_Groo_> so ill just have to upload them staging for your guys pleasure and amusement
<yofel> _Groo_: good, then make the alpha3 into something that can be considered for some PPA ;)
<_Groo_> yofel: well i didnt upload it yet, cause quitte frankly there are not quitte there yet
<_Groo_> crashes are rare now
<_Groo_> but is still has a lot of missing stuff
<_Groo_> like flow is missing the connect shapes engine... or at least the funcionality
<_Groo_> but its getting there
<_Groo_> and it will rock when it goes gold.. i love it already
<_Groo_> very fast, very feature rich... really good indeed
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 179 * debian/ (changelog control) Add transitional package for kdebase-bin since many packages still depend on it
<yofel> debfx: ^
<Riddell> debfx: why shouldn't kdegraphics-strigi-plugins be in the desktop seed?
<yofel> Riddell: for one it's a transitional package, and I'm not sure we need the 2 packages that replace it in there either
<debfx> Riddell: it might be unneeded functionality for the default installation
<debfx> yofel: thanks
<yofel> debfx: I'll do a ppa upload first to check if something else has unverioned breaks against it
<yofel> *unversioned
<Riddell> if it's a transitional package then it should be replaced with whatever the new packages are
<Riddell> and indeed you could argue it's not needed at all since we don't have strigi on by default
<Riddell> although I've had strigi on by default for a while and it doesn't get in my way
 * yofel checks what's up with kdevelop
<debfx> Riddell: it's not about strigi in general, that package only provides plugins for dvi, tiff and mobipocket
<Riddell> debfx: yep.  I wonder what mobipocket is
<Riddell> well remove it from the seed if you don't like it
<ScottK> kdegraphics-thumbnailers binaries accepted.
<yofel> shadeslayer: no idea how you got kdevelop to build, either your pbuilder is fooey or I'll blame new cmake. Fails on both i386 and amd64 for me
<debfx> apachelogger: any progress with the mobipocket package?
<apachelogger> debfx: yesterday also was phonon day, so will be today
<apachelogger> most likely, except that I'll probably do linaro sd card image for freescale QSB so that jussi gets happier
<yofel> debfx: kdebase-bin installs fine, so feel free to upload
<yofel> shadeslayer: see my change to kevelop, and ask upstream about some proper 4.7 support
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-13
<dtchen> does anyone have any opinions about the k3b + normalize-audio issue raised on kubuntu-devel?
<Snowhog> k3b continues to have a coding 'error' with regard to the recognition of the installed package normalize-audio. Bug reports that go back four years still exist, and current reports still complain about the problem. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/45026 and comment #32 by 
<Snowhog> Vanessa Ezekowits who posted a simple shell script to overcome the programming 'error' in k3b, and which identifies the underlying problem. Any k3b maintainers care to take this on?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 45026 in k3b (Ubuntu) "K3b dont find emovix-2 and normalize" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dtchen> Snowhog: well, we don't have k3b maintainers per se
<dtchen> not to mention I just asked that question about an hour ago ;)
<Snowhog> dtchen: Understand, I think, but someone/somebodies must be maintaining k3b, yes?
<dtchen> Snowhog: as a practical matter, probably only in a passing manner
<Snowhog> dtchen: I did attempt to send and email with the details to kubu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com but got a reply that the list isn't open to non-members. Then claydoh replied and I provided him with what I tried to send. The work-around is to run a shell script that addresses the internal program error in k3b, but it would be nice if k3b it self was fixed/patched to fix this rather simple problem.
<dtchen> Snowhog: yes, I've been looking at it. I'm surprised that upstream k3b maintainers haven't fixed it.
<claydoh> simple, but more of a hack, right?
<dtchen> it's a terribly hack IMO
<claydoh> hai Snowhog my fine snowy friend :)
<dtchen> terrible hack*
<Snowhog> dtchen: Maybe so, but it does work. But yes, it would be much better if k3b were itself patched/fixed.
<dtchen> what I haven't investigated tonight is whether Debian is carrying a specific customisation for normalize-audio such that we would need to do something ourselves, i.e., it becomes our problem and not upstream k3b's
<Snowhog> dtchen: From what I gather, it's simply that k3b is version testing for normalize-audio instead of just checking for it's existance. I have no idea whether a specific version is required, but I'd think not, since this has been an issue for over four years now.
<Snowhog> hey claydoh. Yeah, decided to raise the topic here. Be careful what you suggest! :)
 * claydoh goes to bed
<dtchen> huh. In Oneiric that script seems to do the wrong thing.
<Snowhog> dtchen: http://machine-cycle.blogspot.com/2011/04/fixing-normalize-audio-feature-in-k3b.html contains the documentation/script I'm using to fix the k3b issue. Still a hack, but...
<Snowhog> dtchen: I'm using the above script in Natty 64-bit.
<dtchen> i.e.,
<dtchen> 127|crimsun@errno:~$ normalize --version | sed -e 's/normalize /normalize-audio/g'
<dtchen> No command 'normalize' found, did you mean: Command 'vnormalize' from package 'lipsia' (universe)
<dtchen> normalize: command not found
<valorie> Quintasan: also, "grok"
<dtchen> which isn't surprising, since the normalize-audio package doesn't ship a normalize executable
<dtchen> I guess the package's original normalize-audio is renamed to normalize?
<valorie> oops, scroll error
<Snowhog> dtchen: That's what I read in one of the bug comments.
<dtchen> ok, well, I just answered my own question above. It looks like the upstream normalize is actually normalize-audio in Debian, and as a result, rgreening applied a patch way back in Sept '09 to use that executable name
<dtchen> eek, Vcs entries are outdated
<Snowhog> dtchen: When I installed normalize-audio in Kubuntu 11.04, k3b reported it, but without a path, so was showing as 'not found'. When I created/ran the script in http://machine-cycle.blogspot.com/2011/04/fixing-normalize-audio-feature-in-k3b.html, k3b then properly reported it with it's path.
<dtchen> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/k3b
<dtchen> ...and it looks like we?someone? needs to check in jr's latest changes
<dtchen> crimsun@errno:~/Code/Kubuntu-packagers/k3b$ bzr push                                                                                
<dtchen> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/k3b/
<dtchen> Pushed up to revision 28.                                                                                                          
<dtchen> ok, now to look at this normalize-audio mess...
<dtchen> ok, so the problem is, of course, the binary being 'normalize-audio', but the version string being 'normalize 0.7.7'
<Snowhog> dtchen: Yes, that is correct.
<dtchen> it's rather daft that externalBinManager()->foundBin() assumes the string will always match the executable name
<Snowhog> dtchen: Looking at normalize-audio with apt-cache show indicates that normalize-audio replaces normalize. So the problem, as you indicate, is that the coding that originally worked for the 'normalize' package, doesn't for the replaced package normalize-audio.
<dtchen> Snowhog: right, and the gist of the issue is that externalBinManager() needs to grow to accept an actual executable name, not just assume the executable name is identical to the "program name" string preceding the version string
<dtchen> the more I look at it, the more it seems it will be a Debian- /Ubuntu-specific delta. :-(
<Snowhog> dtchen: So, is this a 'fixable' issue? It's been way to long - four+ years - that the problem has existed without resolution.
<dtchen> Snowhog: well, it's able to be worked around
<dtchen> "fixed" is rather imprecise, I'm afraid
<Snowhog> dtchen: That is true, but 'normal' users won't figure it out.
<dtchen> AFAIK upstream k3b would likely be concerned, this is a Debian- /Ubuntu-specific corner case
<Snowhog> dtchen: And getting that group to address it is doable??
<dtchen> Snowhog: you're in that group's midst
<dtchen> and however (un)fortunate it may seem, I don't know if anyone else is going to take up the mantle
<Snowhog> dtchen: hehe
<Snowhog> dtchen: From a July 2010 reply to the bug: Downloading the normalize code, and making the fix to src/normalize.c fixes the issue.
<Snowhog> dtchen: That is, if you want to fix the source and recompile. Again, normal users should not have to do that.
<dtchen> Snowhog: yeah, but we also don't know who else is relying on that precise string
<Snowhog> dtchen: Isn't the basic problem that the comparison criteria is to strict? Can the check be made looser?
<dtchen> if we change the source to print out argv[0] (which arguably is the right thing to do), we might break some other user
<dtchen> IMO the check isn't too strict, it's plain inflexible
<Snowhog> dtchen: hehehe
<Snowhog> dtchen: Am I correct in assuming/believing, that k3b is a mainstream KDE application, and as such, should be coded to be complient with any KDE Linux distro?
<dtchen> Snowhog: I don't think that's particularly revelant in this context
<dtchen> relevant*
<dtchen> sheesh, 1 AM and everything goes to shot
<Snowhog> dtchen: Well, I'm happy at least, that someone 'in the know' (you) has looked at it and seen where the problem lies. One can hope that a viable solution can be arrived at and included in a future release of k3b. As said, four+ years of this issue is a bit 'long in the tooth'.
<Snowhog> dtchen: Thank you for looking at this, and the discourse. I'm off for the evening, but I'll check back in tomorrow.
<jussi> apachelogger: <3 :)
<bambee> morning
<dpm> Hi Kubuntu devs. A KDE translator asked me why he couldn't see the latest KDE translations in Launchpad, and it turns out that there hasn't been an upload of the kde-l10n-* packages for a while. When you've got a minute, may I ask you to upload these packages for Oneiric?
<debfx> apachelogger: ^
 * apachelogger waves fist because of work
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> more like DarkwingDuck
 * apachelogger waves fist more and more
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> yofel: i have no idea, it built fine here, twice
<debfx> apachelogger: want to review my pkg-kde-tools l10n changes before I upload? https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pkg-kde-tools/pkg-kde-tools/revision/322
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'm a bit busy this week, will be back to work on monday
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I just got a comment on the most original neon post
<apachelogger> wtf
<shadeslayer> what
<apachelogger> debfx: why merge findfiles from stable?
<debfx> apachelogger: that is what's used once the development version is branched
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rules also grabs stable
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> debfx: looks good to me, I think we shoudl do something about the wget though
<apachelogger> plz report a bug and assign it to me and add it to the packaging blueprint
<debfx> how do you want to change that?
<debfx> (without cloning the whole repository)
<apachelogger> shallow clone
<apachelogger> or perhaps I get a better idea
<debfx> we have quite some QA issues regarding patches
<debfx> I've just removed 3 patches from kde-workspace that were either refreshed wrongly or upstream reverted the commit
<apachelogger> debfx: who uploaded it?
<debfx> apachelogger: I haven't tracked down when those patches were refreshed
<apachelogger> debfx: probably bambee did not revert all changes or someone uploaded the wrong workspace
<apachelogger> I know that the first proposed workspace merge was bogus WRT patches
<bambee> apachelogger: I've reverted all patches
<bambee> I have just refreshed the broken ones
<bambee> debfx: what was the problem?
<debfx> apachelogger: they were broken even before this cycle
<apachelogger> all kaput
<apachelogger> win win win
<debfx> bambee: nothing with your changes, just our patches being broken in general
<bambee> oh :)
 * apachelogger is overengineering the l10n rules
<apachelogger> \o/
<debfx> your time would be better spent reviewing patches ;)
 * apachelogger should be doing phonon things
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110713123336-tnpv7b2ek3cji489 * debian/ (README.source build-l10n.sh changelog control rules) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-52> * Introduce new targets: - get-l10n: called by the build script and -
<CIA-52> get-desktop: prerequisites all targets to get desktop file translations -
<Quintasan> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1791
<Quintasan> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<Quintasan> >http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1791
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> >The lack of performance and the amount of resources needed by the Kubuntu base were identified as an issue
<Quintasan> so they will be switching to Debian KDE packages
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol
<shadeslayer> good luck having a rolling release with Debian ^_^
<cdbs> I'm running Ubuntu Oneiric. Have all the KDE 4.6.90 packages landed? Is it okay to install and test kubuntu-desktop right now or should I wait more?
<shadeslayer> cdbs: please see the topic\
<cdbs> *ahem* okay
 * cdbs decides to wait
<debfx> everything you get with kubuntu-desktop should be uploaded
<debfx> you might want to test it in a VM first though :)
<cdbs> thanks
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: more like, how can our packages really differ performance-wise from Debian's?
<Quintasan> We are using the same base and we don't build some stuff
<shadeslayer> well that too
<Quintasan> Unless we are doing something horribly wrong performace-wise they should be the same
<shadeslayer> but Debian more or less focusses on stability
<Quintasan> the blog post mentions use of resources
<shadeslayer> ( thats the impression i get anyways )
<Quintasan> That's very ambiguous term
<Quintasan> Whatever
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * Quintasan goes for a beer
<cdbs> Is Debian also moving to 4.7?
<cdbs> The last time I checked, they were on 4.4
<Quintasan> They will someday
<debfx> Quintasan: do you know which packages are missing in the package set?
<debfx> at least libkexiv2 and libkipi
<Quintasan> debfx: kdegraphics-thumbnailers
<Quintasan> marble
<Quintasan> parley
<Quintasan> rocs
<Quintasan> ksnapshot
<Quintasan> debfx: nothing else comes to mind nor is not returned by grep
<debfx> ok, thanks
<yofel> o/
<yofel> apachelogger: pong?
<debfx> ScottK: do you know what happened to the live images?
<ScottK> They've been failing recently, I think due to /run stuff, but I'm not sure.
<yofel> cdbs: Debian has 4.6 in unstable, not sure how much of 4.7 they did yet. I only know they did some of the language bindings
<debfx> too bad, would be interesting to know if everything is installable
<apachelogger> yofel: how is the blog post?
<yofel> debfx: I'll do a check in a chroot, but I believe there was something that didn't work yet
<yofel> apachelogger: []
<yofel> ah good, kross is in
<yofel> debfx: in fact now, kubuntu-desktop has no dependency issues in O
<apachelogger> my google exploded
<yofel> again o.O?
<debfx> yofel: ah good, there are still a some upgrade issues
<debfx> hopefully the kdegraphics-libs-data transitional package will fix that
<yofel> I'll install the packages as a test
<yofel> went fine, so I believe the only breakage in oneiric should be the /run business
<yofel> hm, wasn't gwenview in the default install?
<yofel> (which isn't uploaded yet thanks to broken licensing)
<yofel> I'll file a bug about that
<debfx> oh how I love file overwrite errors
<debfx> (thanks to missing epochs)
<yofel> I found the overwrite errors that come from 4.6.4/5 -> 4.6.90 uprades thans to << 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu1 replaces more fun
<apachelogger> yofel: what is with gwenview licensing?
<apachelogger> just fix it already
<yofel> apachelogger: the docs have the license comment out, thus no license
<yofel> *commented
<apachelogger> oh yeah
<apachelogger> I told agateau already
<yofel> well, not fixed
<apachelogger> someone simply fix it :P
 * yofel thinks apachelogger would be the ideal person to do that
<apachelogger> bug 794513 is going to get beatin for removing quanta
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 794513 in kdewebdev-kde3 (Ubuntu) "Please remove kdelibs and kdewebdev-kde3 from the archive" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794513
<apachelogger> yofel: no time
<yofel> ...
<apachelogger> I got you commit access
<apachelogger> so use it :P
<yofel> I don't mind adding license copies, but I'll try to get some gwenview dev first before changing the licensing
<agateau> yofel: apachelogger can you refresh my memory regarding this issue?
<apachelogger> agateau: you comment out the FDL license markup in your documentation as to work around missing FDL copy problems
<apachelogger> which in turn is a problem as now your documentation is not licensed at all
<apachelogger> which makes it non-free content
<debfx> ScottK: I've put 2 packages into NEW for you
<agateau> apachelogger: what would be the best solution in your opinion? license it as GPL or FDL?
<yofel> every other package uses FDL, so I would say keep that
<yofel> you've got the FDL statement already in there, just commented out
<apachelogger> IMHO the question should be FDL or CC, GPL is a terribly unsuitable license for documentation IMHO
<apachelogger> agateau: I'd go with FDL, all other KDE documentation is
<yofel> + a full copy of the GFDL-1.2 is missing as COPYING.DOC
<agateau> apachelogger: sounds good, but I need to contact the doc authors before doing this change
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> so, I think our new l10n rules are ready
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110713142833-pr4xwf6rk0781duj * debian/config add config, all should be good now
<ScottK> debfx: Looking
<ScottK> yofel or debfx: Did patches/step_needs_-lcln.diff go upstream?
<ScottK> step accepted.
<agateau> yofel: apachelogger: just sent a mail to ask doc authors their agreement on licensing Gwenview doc under FDL
<apachelogger> debfx, dpm: we have a good chance at breaking all of KDE l10n this cycle
<apachelogger> preparing packages right now
<dpm> apachelogger, oh, why's that?
<yofel> agateau: thanks
<yofel> ScottK: looking at it again
<apachelogger> dpm: all sorts of upstream changes
<apachelogger> naming, architectural etc.
<debfx> ScottK: no, it's an undocumented patch from Debian
<apachelogger> we really need some better implementation for all this
<apachelogger> too much possibility of failure
<apachelogger> s/of/for/g
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "too much possibility for failure"
<ScottK> debfx: Looks like something ~straightforward to go upstream.
<yofel> ScottK: actually, I believe we can drop that
<yofel> from cmake:
<yofel> -- qalculate found and cln is:-lcln
<ScottK> It's not worth having more diff from Debian over.
<dpm> apachelogger, ok, let me ask you more about this tomorrow (finishing off my UDW talk right now)
<ScottK> See if they'll drop it.
<yofel> svuorela added that in 4.6.96 "* Add patch to also build with -lcln when building step with qalculate"
<yofel> step seems to build prefectly fine without that though
<yofel> errr... 4.2.96
<ScottK> step binaries accepted.
<yofel> I'll drop it from bzr, it builds with -lcln even without the patch
<ScottK> Talk to Debian too.
<apachelogger> yofel: is rc2 wip already?
<yofel> apachelogger: not yet, although I wanted to start with kdelibs in the evening
<yofel> we were still fixing broken packages
<debfx> could we please finish rc1 before that?
<apachelogger> debfx: define finish
<yofel> well, I would like to get gwenview, cantor and kate in at least before doing RC2
<yofel> forget the other bindings
<apachelogger> why is that?
<yofel> I'll take a look at ksaneplugin
<apachelogger> +gwenview is postponed anyway
<debfx> upload kate, kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer, mobipocket and svgpart
<yofel> well, kate is currently unfunctional in oneiric, cantor should be fine to upload, rc2 won't be different, and ok, forget gwenview
<apachelogger> yofel: blog post?
<yofel> apachelogger: do you want me fixing packages or spending hours on wondering what to write about our work?
<debfx> and make sure upgrades work
<apachelogger> yofel: I think I answered that question at least once
<yofel> you did indeed -.-
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger starts writing a post then, if yofel doesnt have itme
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/step] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) drop step_needs_-lcln.diff since it's not needed anymore
<yofel> I need to write a kubuntu.org post about RC1 (kde and kdepim) or users are going to kill us for not communicating.
<debfx> is there a generic kde project on launchpad? we need one to link the packages to
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/kde ?
<debfx> yofel: I've tried that but it doesn't work
<debfx> apparently you can't link them to project groups
<yofel> :/
<debfx> I'll just use the old projects like kdebindings
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/copyright That's LGPL, not GPL
<apachelogger> "we need one to link the packages to" why?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/copyright use the version of the BSD-3-clause license that's shipped with the package
<yofel> apachelogger: upstream bug report links I believe
<apachelogger> we do not track upstream reports
<yofel> *shrug* then
<ScottK> Upstream branches (which we also don't care about)
<ScottK> Translation links (I don't think we care)
<yofel> most of those are under project-neon/ anyway
<ScottK> UDD branches (I don't think we care anyway)
<yofel> we certainly don't
<yofel> ksaneplugin should be fine to upload
<debfx> I think it's useful to be able to add upstream bugs
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/control Fix Vcs links and control file layout
<apachelogger> debfx: you can use any random kde project for that
<apachelogger> for that reason it is a bug that the kde project cannot be used for that
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (control copyright libsvgpart.install) wrap-and-sort cleanups
<debfx> apachelogger: right, file a bug against launchpad then
<yofel> svgpart should be ready too
<yofel> debfx: how's your build status page progressing btw.?
<debfx> yofel: haven't worked on it any further
<yofel> k
<yofel> shadeslayer: *are* you going to fix kate soon? If not I'll do it
<Quintasan> blargh
<Quintasan> yofel: If you are looking for someone to upload then ping me
<Quintasan> I will be reading a book
<yofel> Quintasan: see wiki
<Quintasan> yofel: cantor?
<Quintasan> not in damn packageset
<yofel> well, it's not up AT ALL
 * Quintasan looks at it and uploads
<yofel> ksaneplugin and svgpart aren't either. Recheck those though before upload
<Quintasan> Why is r stuff commented out?
<yofel> universe
<Quintasan> and kalgebra is not in tarball?
<ScottK> If cantor won't hit new I can upload it.
<yofel> no, cmake detection broken upstream
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you upload cantor? I don't really feel like uploading this and then getting to know it's rejected
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: WRAP-AND-SORT FFS
<yofel> ffs?
<Quintasan> for !@#@#% sake
<yofel> which package?
<Quintasan> ksaneplugin
<ScottK> Quintasan: Sure.
<Quintasan> cantor too
<yofel> cantor would be me, and I didn't know about w-a-s back then
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks.
<yofel> I did run wrap-and-sort on svgpart though
<Quintasan> yofel: I see, but shadeslayer knew about that
<yofel> not when he did ksaneplugin I believe ^^
<ScottK> Quintasan: I don't see it got uploaded before.  Isn't it New source?
<ScottK> That'll need me to acceptit.
<Quintasan> ScottK: It is
<ScottK> It is which?
<Quintasan> It is entirely new package
<ScottK> Which you can't upload because you aren't MOTU?
<ScottK> debfx: Can you upload cantor so I can New it ^^^
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> ...
 * Quintasan uploads
<ScottK> debfx: Nevermind
 * Quintasan turn on his brain
<Quintasan> grrrrr
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping ping ping
<Quintasan> ScottK: Please disregard ksaneplugin for now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Fix ksaneplugin tarball and changelog
<Quintasan> since they both suck
<Quintasan> ScottK: cantor uploaded
<yofel> Quintasan: what's wrong with the tarball? I can redo the changelog
<Quintasan> yofel: let shadeslayer do
<Quintasan> it
<yofel> Quintasan: if he seriously wants to get back to work on monday then I'll rather fix it
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> the changelog doesnt mention the repack
<yofel> hm, then only the changelog should need fixing, what's wrong with the tar?
<ScottK> cantor source accepted.
<ScottK> or not.  lp fails
<ScottK> Second try worked
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/control fix hadling of versions in breaks/replaces
<ScottK> Quintasan: Should I reject ksaneplugin?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Please do
<yofel> ScottK: yes please
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/copyright remove trailing spaces
<ScottK> Done
<yofel> oh, akonadi 1.6.0 is out
<yofel> I'll do that later
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) Add a proper changelog entry and description
<Quintasan> yofel: tarball unpacks to ./
<Quintasan> not ./ksaneplugin-4.6.90
<yofel> well, description is still lacking, but I can't find anything more
<yofel> didn't here...
<Quintasan> Didn't?
<yofel> oh wait, you're right...
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> dpkg-source unpacked it in ksaneplugin-4.6.90+repack/, but the tar indeed has ./
<yofel> repack1 is in order...
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/changelog repack again
<yofel> Quintasan: new tar uploaded to ninjas
<Quintasan> yofel: Thanks
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110713172406-seaeazgdrgpeb3q7 * debian/ (build-l10n.sh changelog) releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/akonadi] Philip Muškovac * 31 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<yofel> cool, kstars has missing license copies again
 * yofel fixes
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kstars] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (not-installed changelog control copyright) fix up packaging
<yofel> ok, this should be right now except that libindi in the archive is too old (but it's optional)
<Quintasan> yofel: Thanks for fixing ksaneplugin, uploading
<Quintasan> ScottK: Are seriously considering moving to alioth or it's just a suggestion?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Also, ksaneplugin uploaded, this time it is working
<ScottK> Quintasan: I think it's worth discussing.
<ScottK> For our packaging branches it doesn't matter if they are in LP or not.
<Quintasan> It certainly doesn't
<Quintasan> I can do git-buildpackage -S as well
<Quintasan> Are there any benefits?
<yofel> uh, you'll have a sane VCS?
<Quintasan> Is bzr THAT insane?
<ScottK> bzr is fine.
<yofel> well, not really, but it would make working with debian easier
<Quintasan> That's a benefit.
<yofel> bah, cantor failed on armel :/
<yofel> yay, rosetta spam again...
<yofel> ScottK: do you get what's wrong on https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75126316/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.cantor_4%3A4.6.90%2Brepack1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<yofel> according to launchpad libspectre was built on armel...
<ScottK> Looking
<ovidius> hi, i don't know where to ask my question. please just say if i am wrong here. i want to make a small patch to kmail in the experimental ppa. I installed the build-deps and the source from the ppa. Fine so far.  dpkg-buildpackage takes some time (some hours to be exact on my rather slow laptop) is there something like a build service? or how do you test patches for such a big package? any help/hint/link appreciated.
<ScottK> ovidius: If you have an LP account you can have your own PPA for this
<ScottK> yofel: What happens if you try to install libspectre1 on your armel box in a oneiric chroot?
<yofel> ScottK: checking
<ScottK> ksaneplugin source accepted.
<yofel_> this totally doesn't make sense: http://paste.kde.org/95779
<yofel> ScottK: aptitude:   libgs9: Depends: libgs9-common (= 9.02~dfsg-2ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed.
<yofel> archive inconsistency I guess
 * yofel makes an attempt of building kdelibs 4.6.95 on armel..
<debfx> yofel: https://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm
<debfx> ping me if a package is missing
<yofel> kubotu: order cookies for debfx
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to debfx.
<yofel> debfx++
<ScottK> yofel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/9.02~dfsg-3ubuntu1/+build/2623476 is the reason
<yofel> :/
<yofel> debfx: kde4libs is missing on your page. kdelibs is kde3
 * debfx blames the wiki
<ScottK> ksaneplugins binaries accepted.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 363 * debian/ (14 files) those symbols aren't i386 specific
<Quintasan_> ScottK: Thanks
<apachelogger> build failz
<apachelogger> noooooooooooooooo
<apachelogger> archive is kaput
<apachelogger> bummer
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> apachelogger: didn't you overtake kdemultimedia recently?
<Quintasan> yofel: What was the patch that broke Wacom foo in Qt?
<yofel> no idea, I didn't look at qt at all this cycle
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: >Missing symbols >armel
<Quintasan> sounds like fun
<yofel> where?
<Quintasan> https://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm
<yofel> yeah, but for kde4libs that's one symbol if I didn't see wrong
<yofel> I'll do an armel build myself here over the night for 4.6.95, so let's see tomorrow
<Quintasan> ehh
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> Good night
<yofel> gn
<ScottK> Quintasan: What was the question?
<Quintasan> debfx: Did you ask cjwatson to add missing packages to packageset
<ScottK> Quintasan: He did once today, but we've uploaded more since.
<Quintasan> ScottK: What patch did break Wacom magic in Qt?
<yofel> now, let's see if icecc over 2 qemu VMs works...
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> hey, it's worth a try :P
<Quintasan> yofel: [Neon] [recipe build #60630] of ~neon project-neon-phonon-vlc in oneiric: Chroot problem
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> fun, ping lp folks
 * yofel wonders when someone will bother to fix the java error for project-neon-kdesdk
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> yofel: I am lord president of kdemm
<apachelogger> why be you asking?
<yofel> <PovAddict> it just means there isn't enough people caring; I see no plans about kdenetwork either, and I poked kdemultimedia guys more than twice asking for feedback on how to split, no answer
<yofel> <svuorela> which kdenetwork guys are there?
<yofel> <svuorela> and which kdemultimedia guys are there ?
<yofel> <PovAddict> yea, I'll admit both are kinda dead
<yofel> about git splitting
<apachelogger> the split was decided in randa, announced on the list and brought to direction of eean
<apachelogger> I fail to see what else should have been done
<yofel> well, povaddict seems to have slept through that ^^
<apachelogger> perhaps write letters to everyone in kde and put cookies inside :P
<yofel> hahaha
<ScottK> Quintasan: kubuntu_28_xi2.1.patch
<apachelogger> yofel: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-multimedia&m=130711637126292&w=2
<ScottK> Quintasan: cnd still owes us a fix for oneiric.  natty is fixed.
<apachelogger> the thread also contains some follow up discussion on why and problems and solutions and stuff
<apachelogger> but the decision stands
<yofel> ok
<apachelogger> or at least no one bothered enough to challange it to the extent that we'd have to revert
<Quintasan> >Lord President of KDE Multimedia
<Quintasan> AHAHAHAHAHA
<apachelogger> someone might want to retry l10n stuff once the chroot is fixed
 * yofel was wondering why icecc failed and digged up debian bug 630504 :(
<ubottu> Debian bug 630504 in icecc "icecc: Remote compilation fails with missing g++ plugin" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/630504
<yofel> well, at least the workaround seems to work
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-14
<valorie>  apachelogger: I love Austria! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14135523
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> o/
<shadeslayer> yofel: i have everything worked out except for the description :P
<shadeslayer> symbols are here http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yy1VWeee and http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=NzvNgxV2
<yofel> morning
<yofel> fun, kdelibs building for 9h now, 72%
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: amarok (newest git) has problems building under current 11.10
<HorusHorrendus> http://paste.kde.org/96205/
<HorusHorrendus> I think it could have to do with libgcrypt.so moving to /lib from /usr/lib
<HorusHorrendus> cmake seems to find libgcrypt correctly but the -lgcrypt doesn't find it
<Quintasan> yofel: Do we have kdelibs-mobile?
<yofel> not that I know of
 * yofel tries to get ccache and icecc working again in pbuilder
<yofel> it's like the initial run of dpkg-buildpackage sets it's own PATH
<yofel> once you drop to shell they work fine
<apachelogger> yofel: it might just b executed from the wrong envrionment
<yofel> could be, what irritates me is that an A99env hook prints PATH=/usr/lib/ccache:/usr/lib/icecc/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<yofel> while cmake sees PATH: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<yofel> which doesn't even have the pbuilder base path
<apachelogger> report a bug
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> yofel: how do you export the path?
<apachelogger> or where
<apachelogger> or when
<apachelogger> actually all of them :P
<yofel> I export it in pbuilderrc
<yofel> just reading pbuilder scripts
<apachelogger> grep them for PATH ^^
<yofel> good idea
<yofel> only gives pbuilder-checkparams:    export PATH="/usr/lib/ccache:$PATH" :/
<yofel> which obviously works 
 * yofel adds some debugging output
<yofel> I think it fails in the way pbuilder calls the build:
<yofel> echo "cd tmp/buildd/*/ && dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc  -j6 -rfakeroot" | chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build//4560 env LOGNAME=pbuilder su -p pbuilder
<yofel> or not o.O
<yofel> helps to search the debian BTS - debian bug 606687
<ubottu> Debian bug 606687 in pbuilder "ccache support fails in the face of su PATH mangling" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/606687
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel need descriptions for libkateineterfaces4 and libktexteditorcodesnippetscore0.
<apachelogger> lolwut?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: public libs, need to split out of kate
<yofel> like I know what those do
<shadeslayer> i have no idea myself
<apachelogger> so read?
<yofel> want me to put patched pbuilder and icecc into ninjas? This is pretty much unfunctional otherwise
<apachelogger> sure whatever why not
<shadeslayer> The Kate application interfaces provide a better integration into the app like tool views. 
<shadeslayer> doxygen++
<shadeslayer> This library contains the code used by kate plugins that provide a better  integration into the app like tool views
<shadeslayer> good?
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: did you see my libgcrypt problem?
<yofel> shadeslayer: sounds like it does something, so good ^^
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> libktexteditorcodesnippetscore0 is actually under kate/plugins
<shadeslayer> should i move it to kate-plugins?
<yofel> what do you mean? /usr/lib/libktexteditor_codesnippets_core.so.0
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: rm -rf build 
<shadeslayer> well yes, but in the source tarball its kate-4.6.90/kate/plugins/snippets_tng/lib/
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: trust me ... I tried that
<HorusHorrendus> and many other things
<HorusHorrendus> checked if libgcrypt is installed
<HorusHorrendus> we also checked out a new FindLibgrcrpyt.cmake
<yofel> shadeslayer: then ask them why the hell they install that in /usr/lib
<shadeslayer> yeah, emailing the author
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: report a bug I guess
<HorusHorrendus> for libgcrypt?
<apachelogger> whatever linker you are using
<HorusHorrendus> gold I think ...
<apachelogger> bug 662433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 662433 in kcm-touchpad (Ubuntu) "Add "disable while typing" option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662433
<apachelogger> didnt we like have that feature?
<apachelogger> y u loose my features
<apachelogger> yofel: y u no blog?
<yofel> I'll spend most of today studying after wasting time on pbuilder, I'll think about it
<apachelogger> yofel: ok, then I'll do it :P
<dpm> hey apachelogger, there are quite a lot of kde templates in the imports queue, and I'm wondering what to do with them. You said upstream had changed quite a lot of things wrt the l10n packages. Could you give me an overview of some of the changes so I know how I should approve or move around the templates in LP?
<debfx> shadeslayer: what's the ETA for the kate package?
<shadeslayer> debfx: i've asked upstream if libktexteditorcodesnippetscore0 is indeed a public lib and whether or not to ship it in its own package
<shadeslayer> because libktexteditorcodesnippetscore0 is actually a part of kate plugins
<shadeslayer> apart from that i have everything ready ( well except for a description for libktexteditorcodesnippetscore0 )
<debfx> shadeslayer: maybe an external plugin also uses that library
<debfx> if not we could just remove the header files from kate-dev and move the lib to kate-plugins
<shadeslayer> debfx: i leave it to your discretion, if you want, i have everything ready to go
<debfx> shadeslayer: ok, I'll do that. could you push your changes?
<shadeslayer> debfx: sure, the only thing left is a description, lemme finish that up and then i'll push it :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: i have a question about shlibs
<debfx> shadeslayer: don't worry about libktexteditorcodesnippetscore0, I'll move it to kate-plugins for now
<shadeslayer> alright
<apachelogger> dpm: if only I knew
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> dpm: kdebase is now kde-baseapps, kdebase-runtime is now kde-runtime, kdebase-workspace is now kde-workspace
<apachelogger> templates that formerly all came out of the kdegraphics source are now distributed across multiple source packages, though the template name should likely ahve changed the same
<apachelogger> those include libksane, libkexiv2, libkdcraw, libkipi, ksaneplugin, kolourpaint, ksnapshot, gwenview, kruler, kcolorchoose, kgamma, kamera and okular
<apachelogger> kate ealier was part of the kdesdk source, is now an independent source
<apachelogger> konsole ealier was part of the kdebase source, is now an independent source too
<apachelogger> kdeedu, like degraphics was split into multiple sources
<apachelogger> blinken, cantor, kalgebra, kalzium, kanagram, kbruch, kgeography, khangman, kig, kiten, klettres, kmplot, kstars, ktouch, kturtle kwordquiz, libkdeedu, marble, parley, rocs and step
<apachelogger> dpm: any new templates that are not covered by those changes need specific investigation I suppose
<dpm> apachelogger, ok, that's really helpful already, so I've got something to start with. Thanks! :)
<apachelogger> yw
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Rohan Garg * 20 * debian/ (6 files) * Move arch indep files from kate to kate-data
<shadeslayer> debfx: ^^
<shadeslayer> please review and kick me for my mistakes :)
<apachelogger> who is in 4.7?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean the packaged 4.7?
<shadeslayer> or does Neon count? :P
<apachelogger> anything that looks like 4.7
<apachelogger> I need a snazzy screenshot
<shadeslayer> anything in particular?
<apachelogger> something snazzy
<shadeslayer> sheytan is probably your guy in that case
<apachelogger> why?
<shadeslayer> i have a very boring desktop http://i.imgur.com/zO5Tc.jpg
<apachelogger> he is not running 4.7
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: iirc he has neon as well
<apachelogger> oh good lord
 * apachelogger reports a bug
<shadeslayer> ??
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz fix
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> that is no fun business at all
<karmo> Hi, do somebody know when the Kate will be updated to 3.7 RC1? At the moment it just crashes if I try to run it because KDE is 4.7 RC1 and Kate is still old version.
<apachelogger> karmo: give shadeslayer a beating
<apachelogger> he is holding it back
<shadeslayer> hey i pushed it to bzr, debfx is (hopefully) reviewing it
 * yofel needs a break
<karmo> ok:) i really miss my favorite editor
<shadeslayer> use emacs :P
<yofel> nah, vim in yakuake
<yofel> sooo... when are we wrapping up rc1? gwenview is stuck, I'm not sure how to split mobipocket, neither is it important, and smoke still has no sane copyright upstream
<yofel> upload kate and kstars and move to rc2?
<shadeslayer> perlkde
<shadeslayer> thats left too iirc
<karmo> what about networkmanager-kde? it doesn't work for wireless networks and i'm using gnome applet to connect wifi :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: I can do perl in rc2 too...
<shadeslayer> karmo: broken due to new networkmanager backend iirc
<yofel> if we postpone this any longer we might as well skip rc2 and wait for final to come out
<yofel> karmo: the plasma widget? works fine for me in oneiric
<yofel> (it's from the nm-0.9 branch)
<shadeslayer> i'm a bit busy for the next couple of days
<shadeslayer> won't be able to help until next week
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you bring your N900 to DS?
<shadeslayer> i want to test a PIM sync over a local network
<yofel> hm, if mobipocket is too generic, how about okular-plugin-mobipocket and strigi-plugin-mobipocket then?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: any other phones I should bring?
<apachelogger> yofel: kdegraphics-plugin-mobipocket
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> kdegraphics-mobipocket
<yofel> hm, if that's enought for scott then perfect
<yofel> -t
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/mobipocket] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/control rename into kdegraphics-mobipocket and run wrap-and-sort
<yofel> I made it enhance okular too
<yofel> apachelogger: can you look at it later? (but today if possible)
<yofel> and someone please look at kstars
<shadeslayer> i'll look at kstars
<yofel> I fixed some things, so should be ready for upload (except for indi being too old)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 810529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810529 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[regression] Kubuntu contributors using broken editors" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810529
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think those random bug triagers get all smartass on me
<yofel> LOL
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> stop mis-using launchpad for personal differences :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you have libindi 0.7.2 in your PPA
<shadeslayer> yofel: tell that to apachelogger
<tsimpson> QML session starting in #ubuntu-classroom now (btw)
<shadeslayer> ^^ i need that
 * shadeslayer joins
<yofel> shadeslayer: we need indi 0.8.0
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, packaging that
<yofel> k
<Riddell> indi is a mess to package
<Riddell> be careful with the plugins, they don't all have source or get released
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> i just need the lib itself i think
<shadeslayer> weird how debian does not have the package
<Riddell> well you might just need the lib to compile against, but the lib won't do anything unless it has working plugins
<apachelogger> akonadi
<apachelogger> yofel
<apachelogger> ppa/bzr
<apachelogger> NEEDS UPLOAD
<apachelogger> yofel: didnt I upload akonadi?
<apachelogger> !info akonadi oneiric
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in oneiric
<apachelogger> fun :D
<apachelogger> !info akonadi-server oneiric
<ubottu> akonadi-server (source: akonadi): Akonadi PIM storage service. In component main, is extra. Version 1.5.80-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 524 kB, installed size 1996 kB
<yofel> you uploaded 1.5.80, ppa has 1.6.0
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bzr had .80
<yofel> uh...
 * apachelogger does not release from ppa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah, are the plugins from your ppa any good?
<yofel> apachelogger: refresh bzr?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> dont have time
 * apachelogger is writing blog post
<yofel> well, not that important either
<yofel> write the post
<karmo> yofel: where did you get working networkmanager for kde in oneiric?
<yofel> archive?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hard to tell, I'll forward you the discussion I had with upstream last I looked
<shadeslayer> sure
<yofel> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement | karmo
<ubottu> karmo: plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE4 Plasma. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svngit20110408-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 62 kB, installed size 296 kB
<yofel> bah
<yofel> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement oneiric | karmo
<ubottu> karmo: plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE Plasma workspaces. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svngit.nm09.20110610.0c83d8-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 839 kB, installed size 3588 kB
<yofel> as you see from the version, that's for nm09
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://sourceforge.net/projects/indi/files/indilib/0.8/ just has the lib
<Riddell> shadeslayer: right, upstream isn't very good at releasing plugins
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 364 * debian/ (6 files) * New upstream release candidate
<shadeslayer> so we just use the older ones you packaged?
<yofel> then you'll have to patch the cmake check, which I doubt is the right thing
<shadeslayer> does sound nasty
<shadeslayer> but i managed to build libindi 
 * yofel trys to get perlqt done
<yofel> *tries
 * debfx wonders if we should put katepart into an own package since it was part of kdelibs5-plugins
<shadeslayer> wasn't katepart in its own package?
<shadeslayer> iirc it was in libkatepartinterfaces4
<yofel> nope, it's in kate
<debfx> shadeslayer: that's just the library katepart uses
<shadeslayer> oh derp
<apachelogger> I need saxy screenshot of the 4.7 or I will start waving my fist again!
<apachelogger> also I need someone to read blog post
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey :) :) :)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> the lazy ol' yofel :P
<apachelogger> yofel: you haz mail
 * apachelogger leaves to play some golf
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/qp6kz.png << \o/
<shadeslayer> i can finally haz memo sync 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can you take a look at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235020 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 235020 in kdeui "crash while using character selector widget" [Crash,New]
 * apachelogger beats shadeslayer to make a proper screenshot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats a proper screenshot? 
 * Quintasan can't reproduce that while user in #ubuntu-pl gets this very often
<apachelogger> one that does not contain unintersting plunder and uses a proper wallpaper
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why dont you investigate?
<shadeslayer> ^^ yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Since I don't get a shit what's going on in those backtraces nor I have coding skillz?
<shadeslayer> debug info is pretty good
<apachelogger> Quintasan: but wouldnt it be because of that a perfect learning opportunity?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no it is not
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Learning what?
<apachelogger> whoever wrote kcharselect did not know about the use of asserts clearly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut
<apachelogger> Quintasan: codingz, debugginz, shitz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the debug info is crapz or the bug would be fixed already
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how is that? you can clearly see where its crashing, you get the line number and everything
<apachelogger> that does not make it good debug info as you dunno why shit goes wrong there
 * Quintasan has no idea how to read that magic and even less ideas how to fix that
<apachelogger> FWIW I cannot reproduce it either
<shadeslayer> ahh
<Quintasan> Nor can I
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol @ comment 10
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the model index is out of range which is why it crashes?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does that knowledge help?
<shadeslayer> i'm just speculating
<apachelogger> well, usually it is that kind of thing with models
<apachelogger> which is why one should be using plenty of asserts
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I find the code there a bit weird
<shadeslayer> i haven't read the code, thats all i could infer from the backtrace
<apachelogger> what type is htat anyway
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger hates reading code in a webz browsa
<shadeslayer> it crashes at a ...brace ? 0.o
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> silly shadeslayer
<apachelogger>     QChar c = m_chars[pos];
<apachelogger> at least the most recent bracktrace
<shadeslayer> i was looking at the original report
<shadeslayer> ah yes, 
<apachelogger> chances are they are different issues
<apachelogger> in my experience any bug that was thought to be fixed once but was reopened is representing at least 2 different issues
<apachelogger> more likely >2
<apachelogger> phonon xine is a good example for that :P
<apachelogger> then again it is shitty code and crashes all the time and everywhere, even without solar flares
<apachelogger> now what is interesting about that most recent crash in kcharselect is that m_chars is a qlist
<apachelogger> now as usual accessing a qlist with the [] operator is a bit of a dangerous thing because the index *must* be valid
<apachelogger> to help comes line 680
<apachelogger>     if (pos >= m_chars.size() || index.row() < 0 || index.column() < 0) {
<apachelogger> inside only returns can happen
<apachelogger> now the constraint for a valid index is 0 <= i < size IIRC
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> sup?
<apachelogger> anyhow, that pos >= m_chars.size() should ensure valid index
<apachelogger> which leaves 2 options
<apachelogger> a) pos exceeds int range and goes int -int which would of course then result in pos < size BUT pos < 0, which doesnt meet the requirement for valid index
<apachelogger> looking at the calcuation for pos
<apachelogger>     int pos = m_columns * (index.row()) + index.column();
<apachelogger> I'd say that is a possibility as result from brekage elsewhere
<Quintasan> Elsewhere being?
<apachelogger> b) the qchar at m_chars[pos] is kaput, but since it is not a list of qchar* I find it unlikely
<apachelogger>     QChar c = m_chars[pos];
<apachelogger> that would at least result in a call to the assignment operator
<apachelogger> and there it would crash
<apachelogger> so, putting the evidance together....
<apachelogger> we have an if that checks half the valid index constraint
<apachelogger> we have an index operator access on qlist
<apachelogger> and we have a crash in ::data() even though the offending line should result in a deeper stack in terms of QChar copy/assignment
<apachelogger> but oh, we are not there yet it seems
<apachelogger> inline T &QList<T>::operator[](int i)
<apachelogger> { Q_ASSERT_X(i >= 0 && i < p.size(), "QList<T>::operator[]", "index out of range");
<apachelogger>   detach(); return reinterpret_cast<Node *>(p.at(i))->t(); 
<apachelogger> that is the [] operator of qlist
<apachelogger> and looking at it I wonder
<apachelogger> if it were scenario a) as presented earlier
<apachelogger> why does the stack not contain the assert call?
<apachelogger> usually if you assert in a kapp the stack from assert position to what happens as part of an assert (qwarning and whatnot) should appear in the stack trace
<apachelogger> but it is not in this case
<apachelogger> however, perhaps their distros are built without debug in Qt
<apachelogger> in which case the assert would not be fatal
<apachelogger> and here comes Quintasan in
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you said ubuntu users have seen that crash?
<apachelogger> did they show you a backtrace? did they report a bug?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Indeed
<Quintasan> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235020
<Quintasan> Comment 44
<ubottu> KDE bug 235020 in kdeui "crash while using character selector widget" [Crash,New]
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what do we conclude?
<shadeslayer> users suck
<apachelogger> and?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is that guy online by any chance?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Yes
<shadeslayer> asserts rule ? :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ok, ask him to start kcharselect form a terminal and try to trigger the crash
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and?
<shadeslayer> dunno what else
<apachelogger> ...and the code is crap and we dunno what the cause is because apachelogger eliminated a) and b) :P
<apachelogger> unless!!!!!....!!!!#@12!
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> here is the thing
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<apachelogger> iff I do not remember correctly and asserts do not show up as part of the stack trace in drkonqi, then it could still be a)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 
<Quintasan> http://wklej.to/Rrl9P
<apachelogger> what we can say almost definitely is that it is not case b) 
<Quintasan> nothing interesting here
<apachelogger> it would be crashing elsewhere if it were in the assignment
<apachelogger> Quintasan: indeed
<apachelogger> Quintasan: gdb kcharselect
<apachelogger> r
<apachelogger> ...trigger crash...
<apachelogger> thread apply all bt
<Quintasan> thread apply all bt <-- is that gdb command?
<apachelogger> yuz
<apachelogger> applies the bt (backtrace) command to all threads ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://wklej.to/hNrnH
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Is that something more interesting?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> p pos
 * apachelogger wonders if that works when the segfault already appeared ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Fanfares
<Quintasan> $1 = -469761976
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I win
<apachelogger> a) right there
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is he knowlegable enough to write a comment on the bug?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ I get 50 bucks from you
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Not at all, just your typical user
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure, 50 INR
<Quintasan> :DDDDD
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ok, I'll write the findings down, tell him the thanks for helping
<shadeslayer> thats like 1 USD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: more like 0.1 USD
<apachelogger> and you call that moniez!!!!
<shadeslayer> your math skillz are screwed up
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I no
<apachelogger> I am software engineer
<shadeslayer> google says its 1 USD :P
<shadeslayer> 1.1 rather
<Quintasan> apachelogger: btw. do they sell Dr. Pepper somewhere near your dwelling?
<bambee> sweet baby jesus
<bambee> [40146.009081] Out of memory: Kill process 28238 (knotify4) score 889 or sacrifice child
<shadeslayer> hahah
<bambee> swap: 700MB
<bambee> o_O
<bambee> WTF?
<shadeslayer> lol .. i'm using QMap::count incorrectly it seems
<bambee> kernel oops inside "oom" killer itself... well... I will reboot with the 2.6.38 :D
<Quintasan> bambee: Magic
<bambee> hehe
<Quintasan> Out Of Magic
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ohoh
<bambee> a good point for linux 3.0-rc7 => nouveau
<bambee> it's very fast !
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if at all possible it would be cool to get the output of
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: LOL
<apachelogger> p m_columns
<apachelogger> p index.row()
<apachelogger> and p index.column()
<apachelogger> supposedly they are optimized out though at that point in the code
<Quintasan> p m_columns - $2 = 18
<Quintasan> p index.row() - Cannot evaluate function -- may be inlined
<Quintasan> p index.column() - See above
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> ah yeah, thx
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I told him not to kill it yet
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah, I have everything worth having :)
 * Quintasan goes packing stuff for tomorrow's raid on the capital of Poland
<apachelogger> Quintasan: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235020#c46
<apachelogger> there
<ubottu> KDE bug 235020 in kdeui "crash while using character selector widget" [Crash,New]
<apachelogger> now you can learnz something
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh you are going on a raid?
<apachelogger> how jolly fun
<yofel> apachelogger: lovin' the post
<yofel> now it would be good for me to write up a post for kubuntu.org...
<apachelogger> must be rubbish then ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, do that, so I have something to link to :*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y u no send me screenshotz?
<yofel> right, that's what I was implying :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i did
<shadeslayer> you filed a bug :P
<yofel> hm, what to do re kdepim? kopy to experimental?
<apachelogger> coz the shot is crap
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> one that does not contain unintersting plunder and uses a proper wallpaper
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> no time for that, have to figure out QMap shitz
<apachelogger> question
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger beats shadeslayer with a long pornon stick
<apachelogger> what is wrong with you people :@
 * shadeslayer gets a syncevo stick and battles it out
<apachelogger> anyone knows why the big 11.04 banner on kubuntu.org links to download?
<apachelogger> that seems rather odd
<apachelogger> no one goes somewhere and simply buys stuff without first knowing what they are getting
<bjsnider_> is anyone here using kde4/i386?
<yofel> ... because he's writing a flash installer and wants to test whether the installer works right for kde4/i386
<yofel> apachelogger_: and where else should a banner with 'download now' on it is supposed to link to?
<yofel> though it's far too huge IMO
<yofel> s/should/is/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Quintasan> apachelogger_: lol @ comment #47 "D
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: flash installer? 0.o
<yofel> shadeslayer: ask him
<Quintasan> bjsnider_: Does a VirtualBox machine count?
<apachelogger_> yofel: my point being that it should not be download now
<shadeslayer> i'm off to bed, cya tomorrow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do I haz to do everything
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Erm, I'm not following on that one
<apachelogger> it is magic
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> CAN I PRTYPLZ GET A FLIPPING SCREENSHOT OF FLIPPING 4.7 ALREADY
<apachelogger> G
<bjsnider_> Quintasan, absolutely
 * yofel thinks of http://emilsedgh.info/blog/index.php?/archives/13-The-sad-state-of-our-websites..html when looking at our webpage
<bjsnider_> Quintasan, it has web access?
<yofel> apachelogger: give me a minute to create a new user, changing this into something snapshottable would take hours :P
<Quintasan> bjsnider_: Sorry, it's amd64 apparently
<Quintasan> stupid VirtualBox
<bjsnider_> dammit
<Quintasan> I can do a quick install now
<bjsnider_> don't any linux users use i386 anymore? does everybody have over 4gb of ram now?
<Quintasan_> bjsnider_: installing i386 on VM
<yofel> apachelogger: what do you want screenshots of?
<yofel> wow, haven't seen the default session in a while ^^
<Quintasan> bjsnider_: Should be ready soon
<apachelogger> yofel: anything that looks good
<apachelogger> and use the stripes wallpaper if it isnt default anyway
<apachelogger> dolphin or something
<yofel> apachelogger: here's some of the default http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/screens/
<yofel> ah no, it wasn't
<yofel> give me a minute
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are on 64bit? the other dude is on 32bit?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that would explain why we cannot reproduce the issue, though our int should also be 32bit, unless ubuntu gcc is all sorts of fancy
<apachelogger> yofel: lol, they still did not fix the date thing?
<apachelogger> funfunfun
<apachelogger> someone deserves a whipping I guess :P
<yofel> date?
<yofel> oh, didn't even notice that ^^
<yofel> odd, after logging in again the date is gone o.O
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> funfunfun
<yofel> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/screens/snapshot6.png
<yofel> stripes looks somewhat plain...
<yofel> apachelogger: snap 7 and 8 with dolphin
<apachelogger> cheers
<yofel> something else?
 * yofel switches sessions again
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/07/14/kubuntu-and-kde-sc-4-7-a-love-story/
<apachelogger> and now for some http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
<bambee> does knotify4 contain a swap bomb? (Memory: 91%)
<bambee> o_O
<yofel> I would call that a pretty nice memleak :P
<bambee> I used it during a week... no problem... and this evening my system is just unusable
<Quintasan> http://identi.ca/notice/78777602
<Quintasan> REDENT!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nvm, this will have to wait until tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-15
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: since 4.7 SC rc is available: where can I find it?
<karmo> Mamarok: Muon package manager?
<Mamarok> karmo: not really more usefull than apt-get, what I need is the PPA
<karmo> Mamarok: in oneiric you don't need ppa. unfortunately i don't know if there is ppa for stable kubuntu versions...
<Mamarok> ah, so not available for 11.04 then
 * Mamarok is a sad panda :(
<apachelogger> Mamarok: we are barely done with oneiric, so I doubt there will be 11.04 packages before final release
<Mamarok> apachelogger: OK, thanks anyway, I can survive another 2 weeks :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4 
<apachelogger> and should that not help with making the time pass by fast.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AOfbnGkuGc this one will
<apachelogger> could someone fix phonon to include the flipping qt designer plugin
<debfx> ScottK: in case you have some time, could you investigate why python-kde4 depends on libpython2.6? we can't afford having 3 python versions on the cd
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> debfx: how much oversize do we have right now?
<apachelogger> I noticed last week that all images were too fat
<apachelogger> or was it this week
<debfx> apachelogger: 21 MB
<apachelogger> some week anyway ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: eek, that is rather a lot
<debfx> yep
<debfx> kde-workspace-data +2871 kB
<debfx> kdm +1226 kB
<debfx> those should be investigated as well
<apachelogger> wallpapers perhaps?
<apachelogger> jr made everything use one wallpaper file
<apachelogger> at one resolution
<apachelogger> which is brr anyway IMHO :S
<debfx> we probably need to drop libreoffice-help-en-us
<debfx> libreoffice opens the online documentation in a web browser when it's not there locally so it's not that bad
<debfx> have we already decided which wallpaper to ship by default?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> debfx: what kde ships by default
<apachelogger> appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk
<apachelogger> why do we need those?
<apachelogger> and why do we need both?
<debfx> to make the global menu work with gtk2 and gtk3 apps
<apachelogger> Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbusmenu-glib3 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk3 (>= 0.4.2), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.21.2-0ubuntu6), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0
<debfx> both are on the cd anyway so appmenu only adds a few kb
<apachelogger> debfx: why do we have gtk3 on the cd?
<apachelogger> we could ditch ksystemlog ^^
<debfx> gconf2 recommends it
 * apachelogger finds the application horrible in anyways anyway
<apachelogger> debfx: why do we have gconf2
<debfx> iirc gstreamer depends on it
<apachelogger> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<apachelogger> oh and jon the taco of course needed to use qtgstreamer in qapt
<apachelogger> 1 mib
<apachelogger> ah, nvm, more like 100kb
<apachelogger> virtuoso is 3 though
<apachelogger> zeitgeist-core 1.1
<apachelogger> debfx: I suppose we also have some random growth due to docs in app packages
<debfx> apachelogger: https://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-oneiric-cd-amd64-diff.htm
<apachelogger> everything is getting fater all the time
<apachelogger> debfx: how did you make that handy page?
 * apachelogger wonders why plasma-widget-networkmanagement grew
<debfx> apachelogger: I parse the .manifest files of the images and get the package size with python-apt
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> debfx: you should totally put that in kubuntu-dev-tools ^^
<debfx> apachelogger: all the networkmangement packages collapsed into plasma-widget-n
<apachelogger> or ubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> debfx: what other packages were there
<persia> Or ubuntu-qa-tools, as those are the folk most likely to be looking at this sort of thing.
<apachelogger> knm-runtime	was only 535kb the page sez
<persia> Or create a branch that automatically does this for all the flavours, and have ubuntuwire host it as a regular report.
 * apachelogger likes that last option
<apachelogger> also it reminds me of automated package QA for some reason
<apachelogger> for which I have a blog post lingering I noticed yesterday
<debfx> apachelogger: it contains a copy of the nm solid plugin which works with nm0.9
<apachelogger> and that is fater than 0.8 or whatever we had before?
<debfx> the ugly part of the script is a manual mapping of packages that have been renamed
<apachelogger> make it a config
<debfx> the nm0.8 solid plugin is in kde-workspace
 * apachelogger also made kde-l10n-common config driven :D
<apachelogger> debfx: *is* it still there?
<apachelogger> if so we should like shoot it dead
<debfx> probably
<apachelogger> it builddeps network-manager-dev (>= 0.7.0)
<debfx> a config would be an improvement but it should automatically detect library and kernel abi bumps
<apachelogger> oh right, we need to do kwingles
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> debfx: well, that should be a simple enough regex
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> even though the good ol kde-workspace builddeps on nm-dev, cmake does not detect it ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: no nm plugin in workspace anymore
<apachelogger> just fake and wicd
<apachelogger> which makes me wonder why fake is installed actually
<debfx> right, it would have failed the build since nm 0.8 isn't in the archive anymore
<apachelogger> is that plunder not api compatible?
<debfx> not at all
<debfx> in fact we can't migrate nm0.8 connections at the moment
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> fun software
<apachelogger> debfx: so, I do not see why workspace-data grew
<apachelogger> of course diffing two files with different name in different revisions is not all easy to do with bzr
<apachelogger> perhaps there is a recursive match rule in the install though
 * apachelogger compares debs
<apachelogger> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644703/
<apachelogger> just as I suspected
<shadeslayer> \o
<debfx> yeah we need to get rid of those
<apachelogger> Nokia N950	1	Device Sent to Customer
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should consider yourself lucky that you do not have to mess with video drawing and opengl
 * apachelogger is twisting his brain dry
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: el neato, whatcha going to do with the phone?
<apachelogger> tennis
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i still have to mess with the dbus server which has all sorts of weird shit in it
<shadeslayer> right now i just have one last problem to take care of and everything should be good to go
<shadeslayer> debfx: was the kate packaging any good?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, I'd picky a shitty dbus server over gl anyway
<apachelogger> anytime
<apachelogger> as long as it has stable API
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<shadeslayer> the API is stable, the part where you have figure out key value pairs to set a proper config, not so much
<apachelogger> debfx: you could debdiff stuff you list on the diff page 
<apachelogger> would make investigation easier I supose :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: free for a while?
<debfx> shadeslayer: I had to change a few things (see bzr branch)
<debfx> katepart still needs to be split into an own package but I'm busy fighting with qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that question will be answered with no until september 2018
<apachelogger> I guess waiting for that to happen would be inefficient
<shadeslayer> whats so special about September 2018
<shadeslayer> debfx: thanks :)
<debfx> apachelogger: debdiff doesn't show file size changes though, right?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> debfx: but you get the file size changes, if they are noticably different that they would show up in the tables, you get the old deb and the new and run debdiff on it, then link the resulting diff from the table
<apachelogger> that way one can easily find out why the size changes
<apachelogger> if there were file changes
<apachelogger> if no files were changed but the size is different something grew, hard to get that checked
<apachelogger> well, you could dpkg-deb -c and parse the size, but IMHO that is a bit unreliable and complicated
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so whats up?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have a QComboBox that lists the friendly names of a akonadi resource
<shadeslayer> now i map that to the akonadi source name using a QMap, the config stores the source name, when i read the config i get the source name back and i was wondering if there was a method to set the index of the combobox to match the friendly name to the sourcename
<jussi> hrm, anyone know if I can get Kate on windows? 
<apachelogger> jussi: kde windows isntaller
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> why does gmail keep changing my inbox look
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ehm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i know, i worded it poorly
<jussi> apachelogger: I mean kate only, is that possible? 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why not use a model?
<shadeslayer> QComboBox and a model?
<apachelogger> sure
<afiestas> have you had any problem compiling soprano ?
<apachelogger> seems much more reliable
<shadeslayer> i didn't know that it was possib;e
<apachelogger> afiestas: nope
<afiestas> I'm having some issues with raptor1 raptor2 raptorXXXXXX xd
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure setModel()
<shadeslayer> *possible
<shadeslayer> i seriously need to devote time to MVC
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: setCurrentIndex
<apachelogger> (index)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats what i was using
<shadeslayer> but its not working the way its supposed to :P
<apachelogger> why not?
<shadeslayer> how do i map a index to friendly name or a source name?
<apachelogger> you iter over all items in the qcb and get the index of the item that matches
<apachelogger> then you set that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you cannot, point being that your approach is ugly as it needs to rely on strings
<shadeslayer> thats what i thought
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> which is why i want to avoid it
<apachelogger> you need to string compare all items and then set the index to the one that matches
<apachelogger> with a model you'd be able to find the index within the model
<shadeslayer> right, but i don't want to do that because thats very sub optimal
<shadeslayer> reading up on models then
<apachelogger> and inside the model you can ensure persitant indexes etc.
<apachelogger> also
<shadeslayer> oooh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can the friendly names be translated?
<yofel> afiestas: we have soprano 2.6.51 which carries a raptor2 patch
<yofel> you probably want that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like i18n calls?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if so you want to avoid string compares all and entirely
<afiestas> yofel: I do! I do
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for example
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dunno what a friendly name is :P
<apachelogger> nor where it comes from
<afiestas> though trueg told me that raptor2 support is not finished and fully working yet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like "Personal Contacts"
<afiestas> there is one bug left or something like that
<apachelogger> but since it is friendly and UI visible it supposedly should be translated
<apachelogger> so you cannot rely on strings
<shadeslayer> and the source name would be akonadi:?collection=41
<apachelogger> if the user changes his language all will fall apart
<yofel> afiestas: well, we can't really choose here either :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, thats something that hit me last night as well
<yofel> afiestas: you know where to get the patch from?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: collection number is unique I guess?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there surely is a way to uniquely identify an akonadi resource instance/collection
<apachelogger> and that is the value you want to look up/store
<afiestas> yofel: nope, but wait seems that trunk is compiling well against extra/soprano 2.6.50 which is the one ship with the distro I'm using righ now
<afiestas> if it compiles with the distro one, is good enough :p
<yofel> well, sounds new enough ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, collection number is unique
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats not the problem, i can easily make a QStringMap which maps everything easily during initial ui setup
<apachelogger> so you'd have a model of at least an internal index mapping to your uuid and the name of that item
<shadeslayer> the problem is when i need to read the config
<shadeslayer> and set appropriate values
<apachelogger> that is why you only store the uuid
<apachelogger> i.e. the collection number
<shadeslayer> oh, then i can read the index of the combobox
<shadeslayer> and use the appropriate source name to use in the config
<apachelogger> something like that, yes
<shadeslayer> sounds about right
 * shadeslayer goes implementing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you break kdevelop?
<apachelogger> is kdevelop broken because you broke kate?
<apachelogger> is kate fixed yet?
<yofel> what's broken with kdevelop?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kdevelop uses the katepart
<apachelogger> so if katepart is still kaput, kdevelop will be too
<yofel> well, if you're not using ninja kate it'll probably be broken
<yofel> shadeslayer: put katepart into seperate package?
<shadeslayer> sure can do
<shadeslayer> debfx: ^^ is that alright on your end?
<yofel> would be good IMO since a ton of apps seems to use it
<yofel> *seem
 * yofel checks if anything else was moved there from kdelibs5-plugins
<shadeslayer> i'll do in a bit, have some other things i need to take care of right now
<shadeslayer> *do it in a ...
<yofel> there's also a ton of katepart related stuff in -data
<yofel> which was in kdelibs5-data before
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> amarok++
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbTEVbQLC8s
<apachelogger> markey: remember that?
<apachelogger> wow, them good ol' times, how I miss them
<yofel> shadeslayer: usr/lib/kde4/ktexteditor_* was also in kdelibs5-plugins, so that probably belongs to katepart too (maybe...)
<yofel> LOL @ video ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah ^^ :P
<shadeslayer> thats more like the Qt 5 Dance xD
<apachelogger> whow so?
<apachelogger> *how
<markey> apachelogger: yeah, I always hated it :p
<apachelogger> awww, you have no taste whatsoever
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this is weird, mapping the QComboBox index to source name gives me : 0   "akonadi:?collection=16" 
<shadeslayer> 0   "akonadi:?collection=41"
<shadeslayer> i wonder why that value is not incremented
<apachelogger> I do not understand
<shadeslayer> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<yofel> hm, thinking about katepart, we'll have to make kdelibs5-plugins depend on that package for transitional reasons, or stuff like kdevelop or kile won't work since they don't depend on it
<yofel> can someone upload mobipocket so that get's reviewed?
<yofel> *gets
<debfx> yofel: have you fixed the problem that it installs a okular desktop file with mimetypes but doesn't depend on okular?
<debfx> apachelogger said adding TryExec=okular would fix it
<yofel> hm, nope, but pretty much everything in the package except the strigi plugin has something todo with okular so I would rather make it depend on okular
<yofel> for some reason I didn't get a lintian warning though
<apachelogger> yofel: depend is the wrong relationship
<apachelogger> if anything it should be recommends
<apachelogger> + tryexec is in order anyway
<apachelogger> (upstream)
<debfx> yofel: then you should fix your lintian :)
<yofel> I currently made it enhance okular
<debfx> it should emit W: mobipocket: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/kde4/okularApplication_mobi.desktop okular
<yofel> I'll make it recommend it and file a bug upstream
<yofel> and add a patch for tryexec
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you know if eean submitted the mid term eval yet? I cant seem to reach him
 * yofel goes reading desktop file spec
<yofel> apachelogger: if I understand this right you need both Exec and TryExec?
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, TryExec is nothing but a prerequisite
<yofel> ok
<apachelogger> if tryexec fails the desktop file will not be displayed
<apachelogger> sorta like conditional NoDisplay
<Nightrose> apachelogger: he did
<apachelogger> also TryExec does not have to be the same as Exec, essentially you could have an inline shell expression there
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kthx
<apachelogger> what should I be blogging about this weekend?
<apachelogger> automated package QA thoughts or more phonon qml stuff?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/mobipocket] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) recommend okular and use TryExec in okularApplication_mobi.desktop
<yofel> debfx: ^
<apachelogger> what do we do with plasma-widget-kubuntu-feedback?
<debfx> yofel: hm, you only renamed the binary package?
 * debfx doesn't like those generic names
<debfx> apachelogger: rm -rf
<yofel> feel free to change it again, but I don't see why we should split it up since most of that is for okular
<apachelogger> debfx: wanna do that now or I should make a work item?
<debfx> yofel: I mean renaming the source package to kdegraphics-mobipocket
<debfx> apachelogger: looks like it's already removed
<yofel> you'll need to rename the tarball then, which I wouldn't do without talking to upstream first, or that'll be quite error prone
<debfx> apachelogger: what do you think? ^
<apachelogger> debfx: from archive too?
<apachelogger> yofel: why is that error prone?
<apachelogger> yofel: FWIW IMHO upstream should also rename the tar to kdegraphics-mobipocket
<apachelogger> mobipocket is no good name for that tar
<debfx> yes, from the archive, where else do we need to remove it?
<yofel> hm, nvm that, I'll send a mail to one of the maintainers
<apachelogger> debfx: seed
<yofel> debfx: FWIW, I'm not against renaming it, so if you want to rename the source too go ahead
<debfx> yofel: ok, I'll upload it later today or tomorrow
<apachelogger> yofel, debfx: renaming the binary because of generic name but not the source seems like bougs application of pita policies :P
<yofel> true
<yofel> hm, who decided the tar names? the maintainers or dirk?
<apachelogger> tar == repo name
<apachelogger> usually
<apachelogger> but dirk should be able to override that
<apachelogger> yofel: just mail kde-release
<apachelogger> or whatever the list of the release team is
<apachelogger> I keep forgetting ^^
<yofel> release-team@kde.org I think
<yofel> I'll do that then
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) mobipocket was renamed to kdegraphics-mobipocket
<yofel> apachelogger: something like this? http://paste.kde.org/97123
<apachelogger> yeah
<yofel> sending
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> hold on
<yofel> ?
<apachelogger> yofel: perhaps make it more about how mobipocket is not reflecting the content at all
<apachelogger> as it would suggest it contains an app called mobipocket
<apachelogger> which is not the case
<yofel> ok, "... since it's not the only source that deals with mobipocket files and doesn't contain a "mobipocket" application either as you would think seeing how the other tarballs are named."
<yofel> better?
<apachelogger> yus
<yofel> k
 * apachelogger had too much coffee
<apachelogger> way too much
<yofel> heh
<yofel> sent
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: shouldn't the sekrit chan be retired
<shadeslayer> seeing how there are only a few of us
<yofel> which one?
<shadeslayer> the bunker
<yofel> wasn't that from pre-ktown-ssh-access times?
<shadeslayer> yus
<yofel> rm -f
<shadeslayer> and now there are just 3 of us in there, just close it down i say
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: doesn't the appu up event eat up into DS timings?
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: a bit yes
<shadeslayer> hmm ... better to attend the one on the 21st then
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: btw has Dinesh submitted my evaluation, he has a bad internet connection and i can't get to him
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: yes - all fine - he's not on my poking list
<shadeslayer> w00t
<yofel> oh you're done? fix kate then :P
<shadeslayer> i'm ~done
 * yofel makes some natty backports for kdevelop
<shadeslayer> just a small piece of code left that for some reason isn't working even tho it's supposed to work
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'll have a look at kate after dinner, my brain is kaput after looking at code all day
<yofel> harald has coffee to spare, get some from him :P
<shadeslayer> no coffee for me, i'll be up all night and then i'll be back to my old sleep schedule
<yofel> anyone an idea why we have no bzr branches for the kdevelop stuff?
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think we have branches for packages that involve alot of effort in maintaining
<yofel> ah, well, not important
<shadeslayer> kdevelop probably doesn't need alot of people working on it, pretty much the same reason rekonq doesn't have a branch
<yofel> you kdevplatfrom package uses boost 1.42 btw. I'll fix it
<yofel> *your
<shadeslayer> feel free to, i need to make a release by tuesday
<shadeslayer> or i'll get some whooping
<yofel> sure
<shadeslayer> weird how updating works but adding doesn't :/
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: here's something for you http://nyan.cat/
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: OMMG!
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> make someone listen to that for a day nonstop and he'll have a cat phobia ^^
<shadeslayer> or he'll see cats pooping rainbows everywhere
<shadeslayer> s/he'll/they'll/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "or they'll see cats pooping rainbows everywhere"
<shadeslayer> yofel: have you seen this? http://wiki.desktopsummit.org/Workshops_%26_BoFs/2011/KDE_Buildsystem_BoF
<yofel> nope
<shadeslayer> well, now you have 
<yofel> what's that supposed to be? some cmake-addon-like-thing so the build stuff is in one place instead of every component having to care about their own scripts?
<shadeslayer> super builds?
<yofel> uh, you mean it's supposed to create batched up release tars?
<shadeslayer> afaik its a CMakeLists.txt file that will pull in git repos and build them like the earlier KDE versions
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/superbuild
<yofel> didn't someone write that already?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> i didn't know CMake could init git repos and pull sources until i saw that project
<yofel> me neither, but I heard of that on -packagers already
<shadeslayer> ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<shadeslayer> i'm the lord of borkage
<shadeslayer> i just made one thing work, and broke 3 other things
<yofel> new person to blame when something wroks: GET
<shadeslayer> yay, now the server works
<shadeslayer> weird shit
<yofel> 3000s, if I hear this cat any longer I'll go crazy
<shadeslayer> yofel: lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: just mute it? :P
<yofel> closed it
<vikapi> my rkonq crashes quite frequently.i guess its after i installd flash-plugin.
<vikapi> how can i confirm?
<bambee> evening
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-16
<ScottK> debfx: I don't think it should.
<vikapi> any1 has issue with rekonq..for me it jus stops responding quite often..i ve to restart the app again..
<valorie> vikapi: this isn't a support channel
<valorie> I'll help you in #kubuntu
<vikapi> valorie,i understand.i did a post in #kubuntu but noone responded.. 
<valorie> fine, but this chan isn't for support
<shadeslayer> Morning :)
<debfx> ScottK: yes, question is how do we make it stop
<debfx> ScottK: is python 2.6 going to be dropped from the archive this cycle?
<bambee> morning
<yofel> moin o/
<apachelogger> emit yawn(LionYawn);
<shadeslayer> morning apachelogger
<apachelogger> aloha
<apachelogger> senior yofel!
<shadeslayer> CSMA/CD is better :P
<apachelogger> dunno what this is
<apachelogger> sounds naughty
<apachelogger> stop talking about it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seems everyone passed mid term
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj768KO7IoQ
<shadeslayer> yofel: i don't thinkusr/lib/kde4/ktexteditor_* belongs to katepart
<yofel> well, I'm not sure, they were in kdelibs5-plugin before, so I assume they are related at least (maybe used by katepart)
<yofel> *kdelibs5-plugins
<shadeslayer> i think katepart should suggest/recommend kate-plugins
<shadeslayer> the question is, does katepart need these libs or are they optional
<yofel> not sure either, it at least doesn't seem to be directly linked to them
<shadeslayer> well, i'm also not sure if we should split katepart
<apachelogger> random thought: ask upstream?
<yofel> uh, why should kile for example require kate being installed?
<yofel> it uses katepart, not kate
<yofel> also, I don't want to make kdelibs5-plugins depend on kate
<shadeslayer> won't katepart dep on kate?
<shadeslayer> or are kparts standalone?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<yofel> the kpart was in kdelibs before, so why would you start thinking it needs kate o.O?
<apachelogger> ask upstream
<apachelogger> you can implement it in all sorts of ways
<apachelogger> it certainly does not depend on a kapplication
<yofel> kate certainly needs the kpart, not the other way around
<bambee> knotify really needs fixing... 
<bambee> 23336 bambi     20   0 5296m 4.5g  17m R  100 77.2   6:37.29 knotify4 
<yofel> bambee: find out what's broken, no memleak here
<shadeslayer> alright that in case
<bambee> 77.2 => memory
<shadeslayer> uh
<apachelogger> bambee: what memory
<shadeslayer> *i'll split it
<yofel> apachelogger: %
<bambee> apachelogger: knotify uses 77.2% of the system memory here
<apachelogger> ah
<yofel> but 4.5 GB RES is...
<bambee> my system swaps all the time
<yofel> get yourself an SSD then you won't notice it that much at least ^^
<bambee> a SSD is faster but still slower than memory :)
<yofel> true, but at least the system stays usable
<bambee> it's also expensive :p
<shadeslayer> ok, from the katepart project page, usr/lib/kde4/ktexteditor_* should go into katepart
<shadeslayer> "KatePart is a fast and featurerich text editor component with many advanced features. It implements the KTextEditor interfaces, a common interface collection for text editor components in KDE, allowing it to be selected as the editor in applications that lets the user chose from different implementations, as well as it can use KTextEditor plug-ins.
<shadeslayer> "
<debfx> ScottK: kate, kdegraphics-mobipocket and svgpart are in New
<debfx> oh kubuntu_12_kubuntu_homepage.diff is basically empty
<debfx> patch quality++
<bambee> debfx: this patch is from kde-workspace, right?
<debfx> bambee: yes
<bambee> it's empty, really? 
 * bambee blames quilt
<debfx> I've fixed the patch now
<debfx> quilt is imho a horrible tool to use
<debfx> I usually just do quilt pop -a, edit the patches and let debuild apply them again
<yofel> quilt is fine IMO, but that dpkg-source auto-applies the patches is annoying indeed. Esp. since it breaks many other tools (m-o-m being the most annoying perhaps)
<karmo> is it feature or bug that i cannot go back in kmenu with that long "<" button on the right side (button doesn't exist anymore)?
<karmo> left side*
<debfx> karmo: seems to be a feature but I also miss that button
<apachelogger> karmo, debfx: breadcrumb nagivation
<debfx> apachelogger: which requires much more aiming and is less obvious
<mfraz74> what are the plans for Amarok in 11.10 and 11.04 PPAs?
<apachelogger> debfx: and usability experts have been asking for it for years
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/97651 Either he didn't get the problem or they don't care :/
<apachelogger> I am not sure, but I think what rdieter was trying to say is that it is mess in general
<apachelogger> rdieter: also, there are git repos which have a kdegraphics- prefix
<apachelogger> that said the modules as they were are still existing, so I personally do not see a reason why generic repos should be packed into a tar with module prefix
<valorie> brrrr, I just realized that updates broke my headphones jack again
<valorie> were scheduled updates this last week or so including a kernel update that I didn't notice?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-17
<bambee> morning
<bambee> what about kde-sc-dev-lastest ? meta-kde should not be upgraded?
<bambee> (I am not very familiar with this package... that's why I am asking)
<yofel> upgraded to?
<yofel> if you mean 95, we've still got 90 stuff pending in NEW, so I left it
<yofel> considering we're 3 days away from final tagging, I would skip RC2 anyway. I'll try to get the rest of the bindings done and we should get the rest of 90 except bindings into the archive
<bambee> yofel: ok
<bambee> I am upgrading kde-workspace actually
<rbelem> morning all
<rbelem> yofel, can we add a build for one specific branch for kdelibs, kde-runtime? Do I have rights to do that?
<yofel> neon?
<rbelem> rbelem, yup
<rbelem> ops
<rbelem> yofel, ^
<yofel> chan change ;)
<rbelem> oki
<bambee> merge proposal 1: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers/+merge/68175
<bambee> merge proposal 2: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/+merge/68176
<bambee> for kde-workspace, I've synced bzr with kubuntu-ninjas btw
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> agateau: dude, fix gwenview's copyrights!!!
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-09
<Riddell> morning friends
<tsdgeos> how does one fix the conflicting ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt and update-manager-kde ?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ↑
<Riddell> tsdgeos: dpkg --force-overwrite for now
<Riddell> needs a versioned conflicts/replaces/breaks/something on it
<jussi> darkwing: ping
<Riddell> afiestas: what's the state of akonadi-facebook
<Riddell> ?
<jussi> hello Riddell
<Riddell> hi jussi, we missed you at the rest of akademy
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, I missed you all, unfortunately other things conspired against me
<afiestas> Riddell: usable
<afiestas> at least for contacts
<Riddell> afiestas: worth having in kubuntu?
<Riddell> afiestas: and is it your branch we want?
<afiestas> Riddell: nope, pushed everything into upstream
<afiestas> and yes, worth having
<Riddell> afiestas: this one? https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/pim/akonadi-facebook/repository
<afiestas> Riddell: yes
<apol_> echidnaman: ping
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> hi
<echidnaman> apol_: pong
<genii-around> Is lightdm-kde-greeter some kdm replacement?
<Riddell> yep
<BluesKaj> Riddell, is it working ?
<Riddell> sure
<genii-around> Riddell: Is it recommended to go to that, or keep kdm if you already have it? I seem to be having some dependency issues ( 12.10 ) but not sure if it's related to this or plasmaactive/startactive instead ( wants to uninstall plasma-desktop and other stuff )
<Riddell> genii-around: either way, both work
<genii-around> Ok, thanks
<Mamarok> re, safely at home
<Mamarok> everybody made it home alright?
<Riddell> well done Mamarok, sorry I didn't see you before you left
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes, we missed each other, sadly.
<Mamarok> will see the doctor here tomorrow, first time to change the dressing
<Riddell> Mamarok: I hope the estonian hospital took good care of you
<Mamarok> yes, they did, the doctors are as competent as elsewhere, just the communication was a bit difficult sometimes
<Mamarok> I shouldn't have ditched Russian lessons when I was in college :)
 * Tm_T huggles Mamarok
<Mamarok> thanks Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: were you on russian part of the city or?
<Mamarok> no, just that apparently 50% of Tallinn still speaks Russian and the percentage is higher in the local hospital
<Tm_T> yeah well there's large minority that speaks only russian
<Mamarok> mind you, Estonian is even more exotic to me than Russian, at least in RUssian I can order tea and say thank you, etc.
<Tm_T> in the whole country, not just Tallinn
<Tm_T> Mamarok: "it's almost like finnish except different" (;
<Mamarok> it's not that high in the country over all, seems specific to Tallinn
<Mamarok> what is great in Estonia is that everywhere you have free WiFi
<Tm_T> hmm, only quarter per this, I thought it was close to third: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estonia
<Riddell> ScottK: libkolab and libkolabxml for your new perusal
<ScottK> OK.  Will try to get to it in a bit.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1020336] plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1020336 (by Simon Andric)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020336 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> markey: bloop
<shadeslayer> fwiw I won't be around for a couple of days, exhaustion + charging adapter broken
<shadeslayer> markey: those toenails look shiny
 * ScottK guesses exams too.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: get well soon and take care!
<Mamarok> was nice to meet you :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no exams :P
<shadeslayer> Just a bit of bad luck
<shadeslayer> anyone know JavaScript hackers?
<ScottK> Is the security issue mentioned on packagers only if you build without webkit?
<jtechidna> only if you build with webkit (if not defined KDEPIM_NO_WEBKIT) double negative -> positive, I think.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Which it looks like we do.
<ScottK> So it affects oneiric/precise/quantal.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I got the kdepim thing covered.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> Riddell: I did grep -ir copyright * on libkolabxml and wept.
<Riddell> oh dear, I do not like bringing sorrow to the channel, have a tissue
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> The XML schemas aren't GPL.
<ScottK> At least the iCal ones.
<ScottK> Also there's reference to public domain works in the source that needs to be mentioned in debian/copyright.
<Riddell> drat
<ScottK> Riddell: No COPYING file in libkolab.
<ScottK> Sorry.  zero for two.
<ScottK> Riddell: win on colord-kde though.
<ScottK> The copyright format header needs to be updated to format 1.0 and it's missing our Vcs-* foo, but those aren't blockers.
<jtechidna> I liked libkgapi's copyright situation. Only had one copyright holder across all the files
<ScottK> colord-kde binaries accepted too.
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> "Someone merged master to KDE/4.9, no clue if anyone is working on fixing it, but just thought you'd want to know KDE/4.9 is broken, you probably don't want to commit there untils it's fixed."
<darkwing> jussi: pong
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-10
<littlegirl> Hey there, what's the difference between https://help.ubuntu.com/community and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ ? They both seem to be created and maintained by the community.
<ScottK> littlegirl: The former is for end user documentation to help end users.  The later is supposed to be mostly for the development community.
<ScottK> You'll see some end user help stuff on w.u.c, but it really doesn't belong there.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Thanks! (:
<littlegirl> When I make any changes, I don't want to make anything inaccurate. (:
<ScottK> They're both wikis.  If you make a mistake, it's easy enough to fix later.
<ScottK> Don't let fear of mistakes stop you too much.
<littlegirl> Yeah, I'm trying to put as much stuff into the global.ent file as possible so that if there are changes that need to be made, most or much of them can be done in that one file instead of all over the place. (:
<apachelogger> any immediate business? otherwise I'll look into ktp testing today
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could use you to scrape up a minion to make https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo point at http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/group/topic-quantal-flavor-kubuntu.html since we're using work items now.
<apachelogger>  I think we are low on minions for some reason
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: make KTP testing happening & make todo wiki point to status page
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-postponeds continues to need approval
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: make KTP testing happening
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you still need calligra in the staging ppa?
<debfx> apachelogger: amarok needs liblastfm fixing
<apachelogger> in bzr
<debfx> what's blocking the upload?
<apachelogger> nothing, why upload though, we expect the final release anyway
<debfx> to finally finish that liblastfm transition
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> feel free to upload
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why does ktp hard dep on a point relaase version of qtgstreamer?
<apachelogger> what could possibly have changed that much
<apachelogger> 0.4 that is
<apachelogger> also I am currently staging ktp 0.4 in the staging ppa to be moved to backports
<Riddell> cool today's arm images work nicely on my pandaboard and monitor
<Riddell> a definate step up from the precise images
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you might not get an immediate response, he said yesterday:
<Mamarok> [19:30] <shadeslayer> fwiw I won't be around for a couple of days, exhaustion + charging adapter broken
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> better hunt down one of the ktp masters then
<apachelogger> cheers
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looks approved to me.
<apachelogger> ScottK: Proposed for quantal 
<apachelogger> Direction:Needs approval 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not anymore.
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> cheers
<ScottK> BTW, kdepim security fix debdiffs are with the security team for review/publishing.
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion digikam 2.7.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1022972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1022972 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Please update digikam to 2.7.0" [Undecided,New]
 * jussi waves
<jussi> SO I now have my pc set up in the new house... feeling like home :D
<jtechidna> "Home is where the desktop is"
<Riddell> jussi: ah hah, you can do kubuntu things 24 hours a day now?
<jussi> lol
<jussi> Riddell: even jussi's need to sleep occaisionally...
<jussi> SO no, not 24/7 sorry :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Speaking of ktp, is upstream going to support OTR anytime soon?
<Riddell> unknown
<Riddell> there's a spec for it and maybe someone at collabora will implement it, but nobody likes the design
<ScottK> The design of OTR?
<ScottK> It's working very nicely in Kopete.
<Riddell> integrating it with telepathy (or so I'm told)
<Riddell> it's known that it's a notable missing feature
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think telepathy needs to support that first
<apachelogger> if I am not completely mistaken
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> So where to they hang out?
<Riddell> telepathy people?  probably in #telepathy
<Riddell> but they're well aware of the issue
<ScottK> OK.
<littlegirl> Hey there, the web.xml Kubuntu system document recommends installing sun-java6-jre but that's outdated. Which package would someone install now?
<Riddell> hi littlegirl 
<Riddell> hmm does anyone still use java?
<Riddell> didn't that go out with the 90s?
<debfx> littlegirl: is it specifically about sun java or just java in general?
<littlegirl> Not me, but they might have to. For example, if you want to use DocBook5, you can validate your documents with a Windows program or some Java programs and that's about it. (:
<Riddell> openjdk-6-jre is the equivalent
<Riddell> but I don't know if that'll give you a java plugin for your browser
<Riddell> ooh maybe it's openjdk-7-jre
<littlegirl> It's basically about installing Java for use in the various browsers.
<littlegirl> There's also sun-javadb-client, but I don't know anything about Java, so I have no idea which of these is the equivalent.
<littlegirl> Riddell: Can I take it from the lack of complaints that nobody is unhappy with what I've been doing to the documentation? (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: you can safely assume we are all thrilled
<littlegirl> LOL
<debfx> littlegirl: icedtea-6-plugin is the openjdk browser plugin
<littlegirl> debfx: Thanks! I'm not 100% certain I should put that there. Can you take a look at the web.xml document?
<littlegirl> It's line 485 here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/quantal/view/head:/docs/web/C/web.xml
<Riddell> mm yes icedtea-6-plugin does the job
<littlegirl> Oh, while I've got your ear, Riddell, the copyright date on the legal notice is 2011. Should I change it to 2012 or add 2012 to it?
<Riddell> I'm still proud of this first year programming exercise of mine http://jriddell.org/programmes/java/Mandelbrot.html :)
<littlegirl> Okay, good, then that's what I'll put there. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: add 2012 to it
<Riddell> assuming you'll be keeping at least some of what's already there
<littlegirl> Heh, I can't look at it because it requires a plug-in I don't have. (:
<debfx> oh dear, that page is completely outdated
<littlegirl> Yep, I'll be keeping quite a bit. (:
<littlegirl> debfx: Not to worry - it's being updated. (:
<littlegirl> By the way, I'm going to need help from at least one other person when it comes to checking the accuracy of all the documents, because I don't have Windows networked to this computer, don't have wireless internet, etc., so some things will be impossible for me to verify.
<debfx> so firefox automatically detects which package you need to install
<littlegirl> I'd even be happy to make it easy for anyone to help with the verification in that all they need to do is make some notes about what's not correct and what it should say, and I'll do the writing.
 * littlegirl does not use Java.
<debfx> for rekonq icedtea-6-plugin would be the right packages though I'm not sure if anyone has even tested if it works in rekonq
<Riddell> I just did, works nicely
<littlegirl> Good to know. (:
<debfx> java works nicely in a browser? that's news to me ;)
<littlegirl> Riddell, on the https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-docs page there's a "Document Kubuntu Active " work item. What does that mean? Do you want a new document added to the Kubuntu system documentation with the ones that are there or a new, separate document? Also, is this something that someone without a tablet can do? And if not, will Canonical buy me a tablet, which I would take very good care of? (: (: (:
<littlegirl> Is IcedTea6 an application or an environment?
<Riddell> littlegirl: I haven't thought about it, I think just a part of the same documentation is fine but you're the top docs writer at the moment so you might know best
<Riddell> littlegirl: but kubuntu active hasn't yet been updated, it's waiting on Plasma active 3
<Riddell> so I don't know if it's worth starting to write until that appears
<Riddell> littlegirl: canonical won't but kubuntu might, although it'll take working out what a good tablet would be first
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, so I guess we'll wait on that, then. Will it be possible for me to try it out and write it up without having a tablet? Oh, and my son wants to know which tablet(s) it works on, because he's thinking of buying one. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: I was kidding, but it would be all kinds of cool. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: yes it works fine on a laptop/desktop it just doesn't have the touch goodness
<Riddell> but I don't know what it works on, I have no experience with tablets
<littlegirl> Riddell: Ah, okay, then I'll grab it and throw it into my VirtualBox to check it out. Is it currently available?
<Riddell> darkwing and rbelem have more experience but I guess they're both offline for a bit
<littlegirl> Hopefully there's a team of people working on it so we can find out. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: there's a 12.04 release of Kubuntu Active yes
<Riddell> the 12.10 images are complete untested (but it would be interesting to test them)
<littlegirl> Downloading as we speak... (:
<littlegirl> I'm grabbing the 12.04 ones. How do I get the 12.10 ones?
<Riddell> littlegirl: you might be overestimating how kubuntu works, a team of people for Kubuntu Active is optimistic!
<littlegirl> Riddell: Then we must gather one! (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: daily images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/20120608/  which are completely untested as I say
<littlegirl> How small is it?
<Riddell> littlegirl: Kubuntu Active?  it's mostly just rbelem who does it, but he's busy with real life just now
<littlegirl> I'm grabbing that one instead. May as well live dangerously. (:
<Riddell> I like your spirit :)
<littlegirl> Heh, I learned how to wrestle with software with my first copy of Kubuntu because I got a non-LTS when it first came out, and since that was doable, it's all just an adventure. (:
<littlegirl> How is your eye, by the way?
<Riddell> gets slowly better thanks, I still need to use a patch for close stuff like using a computer
<littlegirl> I'm glad to hear it's getting better. (:
<littlegirl> I think they've got my download capped. (:
<Riddell> oh? slowed down?
<Riddell> another way is to use an ec2 machine and vnc into it, works well enough for testing
<littlegirl> Yeah, I'm only at 17%. (:
<littlegirl> Hey, did you check out the script I added to the scripts directory of the Kubuntu system documentation?
<Riddell> scripts/display-unused-global-entities.sh ?
<littlegirl> Yep. I wanted to write something from scratch rather than editing other people's work. (:
<littlegirl> It works like a charm. I ran it through some hard-core tests. (:
<Riddell> yeah nice, prints out the languages which presumably aren't used anywhere
<littlegirl> I meant to ask about that. Should I get rid of those, or are they there for a reason?
<littlegirl> You can see that script really go to work if you run it on the Precise documents. (:
<Riddell> hmm that I'm not sure
<Riddell> they might be used for translations
<Riddell> dunno
<littlegirl> I'm figuring that if they're there as a reference, probably anyone who would want them for that is familiar with Bazaar and would know how to pull up an old copy of the global.ent file to see them, but I don't know anything about .pot files, and in the event that the translators need them, I figured I'd leave them until I find out for sure. (:
<littlegirl> 45% and counting... Have you tried Kubuntu Active?
<Riddell> yep, it's full of slidey swipey things
<littlegirl> That's really cool, but I hope they keep it separate and still leave the desktop as it is for us old-fashioned users. (:
<Riddell> yeah they won't merge, this isn't unity
<Riddell> they share 98% of code though so it's nicely implemented
<littlegirl> That's so good to know! Ubuntu is losing my son because he uses Ubuntu and refuses to use Unity, so he's looking around for a change. I'm working on convincing him to use Kubuntu because I've used it for years and love it. (:
<Riddell> get him into kubuntu, get him into this channel and we'll make a contributor of him :)
<Daskreech> littlegirl: Embrace the K
<littlegirl> LOL, I'm doing my best! It helps that I like to toy around with different distributions just to keep my eye on the competition, and I've found nothing as good out there, so I know he won't. (:
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is a family activity L(
<BluesKaj> err :)
<littlegirl> Heh, I'm starting to feel like the documents are my children. (:
<BluesKaj> dark in here
<micahg> in this case, it's good to be blue :)
<BluesKaj> micahg absolutely
<littlegirl> Download complete!
<littlegirl> Interesting and different. (:
<darkwing> Riddell: What am I doing?
<Riddell> ooh hi darkwing 
<Riddell> darkwing: what happened to the tablet you were going to get your hands on?
<darkwing> I have it... homeless at the moment.
<darkwing> Well, quasi homeless.
<Riddell> the tablet is?
<Riddell> or you?
<Darkwing> No, I am.
<Riddell> that sounds cumbersome to life
<Darkwing> I'm bouncing between mates places till I get to Indiana.
<Darkwing> Ehh, not to much to life but, to development it is.
<Darkwing> I have my flight for august 3.
<Darkwing> But, till then, I'm kinda floating.
<Darkwing> Had a mate who is letting me use his server for Quasselcore
<littlegirl> Hey there, Darkwing. (:
<Darkwing> hey littlegirl
<littlegirl> I can see that Kubuntu Active will be fun to play with once we get some tablets. (:
<Riddell> a Quasselcore isn't really as good as a home
<Riddell> Darkwing: it's a zareason tablet you got?
<Darkwing> Yes it is.
<Darkwing> No, but with quasselcore I can get in contact with people from my mobile.
<Darkwing> and yes, the zatablet is what me and rbelem got.
<Darkwing> And when I have some decent internet I'll get that flowing again.
<littlegirl> That Kubuntu Active ran smoothly just now - no hiccups. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: ooh thanks for testing that
<littlegirl> Riddell: Any time. It was in VirtualBox with 1 GB of RAM and it didn't mind that. I didn't experience any bugs, which is amazing, considering it's not a finished release. (:
<Darkwing> littlegirl: I have not ignored your email either... When i get on a laptop I'll shoot a reply. :D
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Not a problem. I'm just working my way through the documentation so that hopefully by the time you get back a good chunk of it will be in passable condition. (:
<Darkwing> Yay!
<littlegirl> LOL
<littlegirl> You're entirely to blame for this, Darkwing. It's because of you that I learned Bazaar and DocBook. (:
<littlegirl> Both of which I love, by the way. (:
<Darkwing> littlegirl: Good! because I'm going to prolly switch gears a bit in Kubuntu land in a bit and let you take lead in docs :D
<littlegirl> Darkwing: I'm not ready to do that yet, so keep as much of your hand in them as possible. (:
<Darkwing> I'll be around and trust me... You are lightyears further than I was when it was turned over to me by nixternal
<Darkwing> and I'm not going anywhere...
<Darkwing> Well, I'm not vanishing on a perm basis
<littlegirl> There's a lot I don't know. Like, for instance, how to view docs inside the KHelpCenter instead of in Yelp, which is what I'm using. And that's just for starters. (:
<Darkwing> :)
 * Darkwing wants to stab KHelpCenter
<littlegirl> LOL
<littlegirl> I read the manual and took all the examples they gave and tried to apply them, but nothing worked. (:
<littlegirl> Do you view them in Yelp, too?
<Darkwing> Nope....
<Darkwing> I validate the XML and I read straight from code.
<littlegirl> Oh! You don't even view them afterward to see how it all went together>
 * littlegirl misplaced her question mark
<Darkwing> :D That is what the validation does.
<Darkwing> Anywho... I have to duck out for a bit... I'll be back.
<littlegirl> Okay, good to see you. (:
<Darkwing> Good to see you too :D
<Darkwing> cheers!
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-11
<littlegirl> Hey there, I don't have the power to edit the http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Official_Ubuntu_Book page, and the link to the Official Ubuntu Book is wrong. Is there someone with editing power who can change it to http://www.informit.com/store/product.aspx?isbn=0132748509      ?
<littlegirl> Whoops, wrong channel - sorry!
<fregl> lol, can one crash the kubuntu 12.04 installer by putting spaces in the hostname?
<Riddell> fregl: hmm possible
<jtechidna> iirc harald fixed that one
<jtechidna> though after 12.04
<debfx> I hope that's SRUed
<debfx> apachelogger: ^
<fregl> it seems to crash on the current installer image, but then again, only silly colleagues would accidentally do this kind of thing :D
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<apachelogger> debfx: ?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> debfx, jtechidna: cjwatson is taking care of SRUing
<ScottK> Riddell: How is this new printer thing better than the one we have?
<apachelogger> ScottK: it does not crash for pointless reasons :P
<apachelogger> also it is maintained :P
<apachelogger> also it looks nice :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: I can't recall last time it crashed for me (and I fixed a number of crashers for 12.04).
<ScottK> The backend bits of the current one are well maintained since we benefit from all the work Til is doing on the common parts.
<ScottK> I'm a bit worried that if we go off on our own, even though we'll have a maintained GUI, all the tricky printery bits will get less maintained.
<apachelogger> who maintains the gui?
<ScottK> For the new one I guess danti.
<ScottK> For the old one, I'd been planning on doing the Python 3 port when the backend gets ported to Python 3.
<ScottK> The problems we've had relate a lot more to backend stuff than GUI failures.
<jtechidna> For one, the python printer applet uses 22 MB of RAM to show a tray icon.
<jtechidna> adding the equivalent print-manager plasmoid to the tray only increases plasma's mem usage by ~1 MB
<ScottK> jtechidna: Each of my bazillion akonadi processes takes at least the 22MB.
<ScottK> I agree it's a difference, but is it important?
<jtechidna> there's also the improved UI
<debfx> which new printer thing are you talking about?
<jtechidna> print-manager. jr sent a mail to k-d about it
<debfx> aha
<debfx> does it have any external dependencies?
<Riddell> debfx: only libcups
 * debfx sees some org.fedoraproject and com.redhat dbus stuff in there
<Riddell> ScottK: it's shinyer and probably it, but I some parts of the UI I'm unconvinced about and it doesn't recommend a print driver
<Riddell> but it probably doesn't have any random parts of broken gtk use that I failed to get round to porting in it
<debfx> Riddell: so what implements org.fedoraproject.Config.Printing?
<Riddell> good point, there is some system-config-printer-common dependency
<debfx> maybe it doesn't recommend a driver because nothing provides that dbus interface?
<debfx> there is a GetBestDrivers call
<debfx> ah indeed that's s-c-p-c
<Riddell> neither print-manager nor s-c-p-k set up my printer when I plug it in, some issue in the backend I guess
<debfx> nice, that dbus service needs gtk
<debfx> and one of the modules it needs is in system-config-printer-gnome
<apachelogger> Riddell: FWIW, driver recommendation is bogusy IMHO
<apachelogger> with plug'n'print you should get the right driver 99% of the time
<apachelogger> in cases were pnp does not work you likely do not have a driver altogether
<apachelogger> that's what I have been told anyway
<debfx> so system-config-printer needs some packaging changes for print-manager to work
<Riddell> debfx: what needs changed?
<debfx> Riddell: all python modules that scp-dbus-service.py requires need to be moved out of -gnome
<apachelogger> Riddell: print'n'plug is in CUPS btw (IIRC)
<apachelogger> not frontend related at any rate
<apachelogger> all ktp 0.4 should be built soonishy in staging, will do public call for testing tomorrow
<apachelogger> claydoh: SteveRiley: how about having a forum where people can share ktp experiences?
<apachelogger> just random thinking :)
<ScottK> For me, every printer I've got (they are on the network) they are automatically discovered and I just click through accepting the recommendations.
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: make KTP testing happening & upload amarok (finish lastfm transition) & SRU plymouth logo
<littlegirl> Hey there, is the official IRC network for Kubuntu irc.freenode.net or irc.ubuntu.com?
<Riddell> it's the same thing
<Riddell> but generally we'd point to irc.ubuntu.com
<littlegirl> Okay, then I'll change the references to irc.freenode.net. (:
<jjesse> littlegirl,  is that a entity?
<littlegirl> It will be. (:
<littlegirl> It will end up being more than one. irc.ubuntu.com will be an entity and then the separate channels will be entities, as needed.
<littlegirl> I figure the more things I turn into entities, the easier it will be for anyone else later to change something. (:
<littlegirl> We have until October to get this stuff done, right?
<jjesse> yes
<jjesse> string freeze or doc freeze don't remember what it is called
<littlegirl> Good, because this is a slow process with small changes that affect other changes. (:
<jjesse> littlegirl, i should have time starting in august to get started
<jjesse> sorry i've been un responsive :)
<littlegirl> Great!
<littlegirl> You've been very helpful. (:
<littlegirl> Listen, while I've got your ear, I found a link to copyright.html in the legal.xml file, and that file does not exist (it's a dead link in the existing KHelpCenter, too). Is that something that I need to write and put into the kubuntu-docs, or is that created and handled by someone else?
<littlegirl> It's a link to help:/kubuntu/copyright.html in the legalnotice.xml file.
<jjesse> i thought there was a copyright file
<jjesse> it should reference something like Copyright Ubuntu Documentaion Team or something
<jjesse> see if ubuntu-docs has it still?
<jjesse> littlegirl, not familiar enough w/ the new ubuntu-docs and mallard so not sure where the copyright file is in the current branch
<littlegirl> I did "locate copyright.html" and only turned up two files, both of which are for DocBook, the software.
<jjesse> yeah not quite sure
<jjesse>  but i think there needs to be a copyright doc but don't know for sure
<littlegirl> It
<jjesse> might want to ping Daskreech or ubuntu-doc list
<littlegirl> It's trying to reference the Creative Commons license, which is in ccbysa.xml, but I don't know how to link that, because it's not on the docs subdirectory, and it gets called inside of each file, so the ../../ structure could wreck the links depending on which file calls it. (:
<littlegirl> Okay, I'll try both. (:
<littlegirl> Hey there, Daskreech, can I bend your ear about a copyright.html file?
<littlegirl> jjesse: I'm also not sure how to handle these help:/kubuntu/_____ links in which _____ is replaced by a topic. Each of them points to an HTML file, none of which is maintained inside of the kubuntu-docs subdirectory, so their content is beyond my control and may or may not be up-to-date (and as seen in the case of the copyright one, missing entirely).
<jjesse> i would have to look into that
<jjesse> can you send me a direct email
<littlegirl> Will do. (:
<jjesse> i know you've been updating the blueprint but those get filtered
<littlegirl> I also put a few of the things that need to get done into the TODO file in the main kubuntu-docs directory. That way if anyone were to download and go offline, there would still be a list of work to do. (:
<littlegirl> I could slam it all into the TODO file if that would be better. I think the blueprint is just a politeness thing to let others know what needs to be done and who's working on it. (:
<jjesse> well i guess we can figure out our own workflow right :)
<littlegirl> I'm open to suggestion, and if you ever see me do anything I shouldn't, don't hesitate to let me know. (:
<jjesse> i think the TODO file is pretty cool idea
<littlegirl> Yeah, the nice thing about that is if you download and then go offline. You then still can see everything in one place and not be left in a lurch until you get internet service again. (:
<littlegirl> I still have a bunch of things I can do without any help, so there's plenty of time to get to the things I'm unsure of, but I'll fire off an email to you on the help:/kubuntu things and see if I can find out more about these HTML files in the ubuntu-doc channel, and then I'll be coming in here and all the other kubuntu and ubuntu channels begging people to please help me verify the accuracy of the content of all the topic docs. (
<littlegirl> :
<Daskreech> littlegirl: SUre what's up?
<littlegirl> The common/legalnotice.xml file has this <ulink url="help:/kubuntu/copyright.html">Creative Commons ShareAlike License</ulink> link which points to a nonexistent file. Do you know who maintains that file (and any other html files that are linked to in the Kubuntu system documentation) and where I can find a copy of it?
<littlegirl> Sorry, link to the document in question: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/quantal/view/head:/common/legalnotice.xml
<Daskreech> Well the creative commons is a common (ha haha ooooh) license. It has multiple versions so I would suspect they want a particular version
<Daskreech>  Unless they were upgrading versions and misplaced the file?
<Daskreech> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/legalcode is the current version
<Daskreech> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/ if you want a human to read it
<littlegirl> It pointed to 2.5. Should I update it to 3.0 in the Kubuntu system documentation?
<littlegirl> This is a link to a local copy in case there is no internet connection, and it's expecting to find an html file. Is that something I should create and put somewhere in the documentation, or is that handled by the Ubuntu team?
<littlegirl> Oh, I forgot to mention that I made an appropriate groan sound at your common reference. (:
<ScottK> You can't change it from 2.5 to 3.0 without permission of all the copyright holders.
<littlegirl> Okay, I won't touch it, then. (:
<Daskreech> ScottK: would the copyright holders be the doc team in this instance?
<ScottK> It would be whoever wrote the words.
<Daskreech> littlegirl: I would guess that you could put a copy there but ask the Ubuntu team who put it there in the first place. May as well find out if they wanted it updated in the meantime
<littlegirl> Thanks - I'll ask in the #ubuntu-doc channel. (:
<Daskreech> RC2 is out
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: claydoh: i'm not sure how many folks on KFN are using KTP (or its predecessor). i'll start a thread in the quantal forum asking for folks to chime in with feedback. can i point folks to sumski's existing KTP ppa so they can get the 0.4 bits now?
<littlegirl> Okay, my sleuthing efforts have resulted in finding html versions of almost all the documents in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/ but the copyright.html file is still missing. Does anybody know how and/or why those html documents are generated? They appear to be html versions of the Kubuntu system documentation xml files.
<ScottK> Darkwing: ^^^^ jjesse ^^^
<littlegirl> LOL
 * littlegirl heads into email
<ScottK> It's possible Riddell might know.
<ScottK> Personally, i have a life goal to avoid knowing about XML as much as possible.
<littlegirl> I just recently learned XML and DocBook and I'm loving them. You probably just need to get to know them better and you'll develop warm fuzzies for them. (:
<littlegirl> I've got a pretty big Linux blog and I'm contemplating converting all my content to DocBook just because it's a wonderful tool for converting content to a whole lot of other formats quickly. (:
<ScottK> I may be weird, but I find csv and counting rows more intuitive.
<Riddell> littlegirl: yes those are the xml docbook converted into html which is what the packageis
<littlegirl> Riddell: Thanks! How is that done? There's no script for it in the scripts subdirectory, and since at least one of the html files is missing, it looks like the script that does it should be updated.
<Riddell> littlegirl: it's in the packaging
<Riddell> actually it's in Makefile
<Riddell> see target under "All Kubuntu Documentation"
<Riddell> for doc in `ls docs/`;
 * Riddell snoozes
<littlegirl> Hmmm, I see that now, thanks! Then that file needs to be tweaked to include the contents of the common subdirectory. In the meantime I changed the links to point to the xml documents to get around the problem entirely. (:
<littlegirl> Is there any objection to doing that with all the html links?
 * littlegirl hands Riddell some coffee
<littlegirl> ScottK: That sounds fine to me. (:
<littlegirl> Worse and worse. That Makefile does address common, so it's over my head. Hopefully one of you can fix it. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: You're a genius! Problem solved! That file refers to license.html instead of copyright.html. When I change copyright to license, all is again well with the world. (:
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-12
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1020336] plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1020336 (by Simon Andric)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020336 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd appreciate it if you pretty please look at the stack trace in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kamera/+bug/1023231 and see if you can figure out what's going wrong.  It was a Galaxy S III phone that caused the crash and I can do it reliably, so I suspect we'll see more of it now that they're out.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023231 in kamera (Ubuntu) "kdeinit4 crashed with SIGSEGV in QListData::remove()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jussi> mrgh
<jussi> accidentally installed oneiric and muon crashes :/ cant upgrade like that...
<jussi> guess Ill have to install 12.04
<Riddell> yay today's images work a charm
<apachelogger> good morning kubuntu
<Riddell> hi apachelogger, did your fixes to usb-creator go anywhere?
<apachelogger> haven't seen it merged yet
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/usb-creator/kdefixes/+merge/113733
<apachelogger> still pending
<Riddell> I wonder if I'm in ~usb-creator-hackers
<Riddell> oh goody I am, I'll take a look
<apachelogger> ^^
<jussi> o/ apachelogger, Riddell
<apachelogger> lo jussi
<apachelogger> void KameraProtocol::statRoot(void)
<apachelogger> ScottK: it dawns upon me that kamera has crappy code
<jussi> !info kamera
<ubottu> kamera (source: kamera): digital camera support for KDE applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 51 kB, installed size 230 kB
 * jussi has a new system :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: kamera does shitty iterator usage
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> actually it does shitty api usage
<apachelogger> 		camera		= camarr.takeFirst();
<apachelogger> 		port		= camarr.takeLast();
<apachelogger> and shitty formatting, but that is another story
<apachelogger> take*() removes an item from camarr and expects there to be items
<apachelogger> so the takeFirst removes the one and only item from camarr thus making the takeLast fail as now camarr.size() == 0
<apachelogger> ScottK: kdebugdialog -> turn everything on, then simply run kdeinit4 in a terminal and make the crash happen
<apachelogger> it seems to have sufficient debug output to actually see why the algorithm fails
<apachelogger> seems to me it expects urls of the format "camera@port"
<apachelogger> SteveRiley, claydoh: I actually meant creating a thread or something where people can post their opinions, I'll do a public call for testing of 0.4 on quntal and precise  so people should be able to rant somewhere other than bug reports
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: kamera code could be better yes
<tsdgeos> had a look at it ages ago
<tsdgeos> ran off scared
<apachelogger> ^^
<tsdgeos> not sure it has improved since then
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: don't look at dragon :)
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: I guess not, you have 3 guesses what the variable camarr does ;)
<tsdgeos> can't even invent 1 :D
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> uhm uhm
<apachelogger> agateau, Riddell: who was supposed to make ktp message indicator integration happening?
<agateau> apachelogger: shadeslayer iirc
<apachelogger> good thing he is MIA now :S
<agateau> :)
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/12/plasma-desktopgd2304.png :(
<apachelogger> bambee: did you not work on userconfig?
<Riddell> vHanda takes on the estonian navy! http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/7554960428
<Riddell> apachelogger: you fix to usb-creator needed a little alteration to actually pick up the newly formatted partition
<apachelogger> Riddell: it does?
<apachelogger> that is: worked for me :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: when I click format it does the formatting, shows a new partition but does not update the free space colum when the formatting is finished
<Riddell> cos of this bit of cruft
<Riddell>      def format_ended(self):
<Riddell> -        self.__backend.formatting = None
<Riddell> which was breaking the backend code
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yeah, I was wondering why that happened
<apachelogger> FWIW you might want to check the GTK frontend, it has the same problem
<apachelogger> at least it had last I checked
<Riddell> doesn't seem to for me (it also doesn't set the mouse cursor so doesn't use that method at all)
 * apachelogger runs a quick bug fix for userconfig
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is non-busy
<apachelogger> i.e. it does not really care if stuff is in progress
<apachelogger> it yet fails to get the free space
<apachelogger> though it might have been my complicated partition table screwing with the backend
<Riddell> this whole application could do with an eye over by a usability person or design team
<apachelogger> +
<apachelogger> then again
<apachelogger> IMHO only advanced users would use it
<Riddell> uploaded!
<apachelogger> Riddell++
<Riddell> apachelogger: only advanced users?  how else would people make usb images?
<apachelogger> they would have someone do it for them
<Riddell> hmm that's a bit elitest
 * apachelogger thinks the actual target audience does not really install operatng systems ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't see my mom installing Kubuntu
<apachelogger> let alone create a usb stick for installation
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> userconfig is an unholy state mess
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/12/plasma-desktopvn2304.png
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/12/plasma-desktopeJ2304.png
<apachelogger> thoughts?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ?
<davmor2> apachelogger: not obvious enough for people who are colour blind, especially with red and green
<apachelogger> at some point we had color schemes for color blind people
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/12/plasma-desktopEb2304.png
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/12/plasma-desktoppk2304.png
<apachelogger> or background
<apachelogger> both looks a bit overkill IMHO
<Riddell> apachelogger: I prefer like ubiquity, a cross when it's bad
<apachelogger> where's the cross?
<Riddell> in ubiquity?
<apachelogger> yah
<Riddell> it appears if you put in non-matching passwords on the right of the boxes
<apachelogger> next to the lineedit or inside it?
 * apachelogger has no clue how to put stuff inside a lineedit
<Riddell> next
<apachelogger> doesn't that look all weird?
<apachelogger> ah, ubiquity doesn't have a filled form
<apachelogger> so there is space next to the lineedit
<apachelogger> which is not the case here
<ScottK> apachelogger: There was no port, so that might explain things.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yah, please paste output somewhere
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  After I take the youngest to her art camp.
<apachelogger> oh, groovy, art camp
 * apachelogger never went to an art camp :(
<apachelogger> that's prolly why I did not go into arts and instead became pyth0rn fixer -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: does userconfig crash for you on exit?
<apachelogger> ohoh
<apachelogger> maybe I am on the wrong repository ^^
 * apachelogger waits for forums people to go ahead with KTP ...
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope
<apol_> jtechidna: ping
<jtechidna> apol_: pong
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/516626/13421023/ - "kcmshell(30686)/kutils (KCMultiDialog) KCMultiDialog::addModule: "Digital Camera"" is the first line that appeared after I clicked on the open with file manager option in the device notifier.
<ScottK> On the good news front, since that didn't work, I can report that file transfer via bluetooth works great in 4.8.4.
<ScottK> afiestas: ^^^ in no small part due to your work.
<apol_> jtechidna: I'd like to solve this problem that sometimes we get an error that says something like "do you want to save/discard the changes"
<apol_> if I update and I don't have the password
<apol_> jtechidna: I was doing an "undo" but apparently it's not enough...
<jtechidna> apol_: which frontend is this?
<afiestas> ScottK: and what didn't work?
<apol_> jtechidna: well I'm talking about discover
<ScottK> afiestas: camera protocol and kamera (see my paste to apachelogger just above)
<apol_> but it happens with all of them, including muon-updater
<ScottK> kio_camera just dies.
<afiestas> :/
<apachelogger> cause it has crappy code
<apachelogger> ScottK: is that supposed to work at all?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've no idea.  I just know when I clicked on dolphin that's what happened.
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> afiestas: I wonder why the device notifier offers kamera slave launching 
<apachelogger> bogus udev?
<jtechidna> apol_: so to be clear, you have available updates, go to apply them, don't provide the password, and when you exit Muon you get the "unsaved changes" dialog?
<apachelogger> ah nvm
<apachelogger> apparently it is detected as PTP cam
<apachelogger> which makes sense I suppose
<apol_> jtechidna: yes
<apol_> jtechidna: with muon-updater if you open it, then close it you get this same behavior too
<apol_> you don't even get asked for the password
<apachelogger> kio_kamera(30710) KameraProtocol::stat: stat(" "/Samsung GT-P7510/Galaxy Tab 10.1/S2/GT-N7000/Galaxy Nexus@usb:002,040" ")
 * apachelogger wonders why that goes kaboom
<apachelogger> ScottK: will have a look at it after lunch
<ScottK> Thanks.
<jtechidna> apol_: yeah, it will ask that if changes to any packages are marked but not yet applied
<afiestas> galaxy's won't work because they use some kind of drm
<jtechidna> (see MuonMainWindow::queryExit())
<afiestas> and mtp doesn't know how to handle it, neither does ptp
<afiestas> (kio_kamera uses ptp)
<apachelogger> fun
<ScottK> Sigh.
<apachelogger> baby steps I say
<apachelogger> first it needs to not crash the slave :P
<ScottK> Agreed.
<apachelogger> afiestas: perhaps galaxy mootness should be explicitly blacklisted?
<apachelogger> even if we go like "wooohoo, this here device is not supported" it would seem rather silly to offer the user the possibility to open it with dolphin to begin with
<apol_> jtechidna: I know, that's annoying
<apol_> jtechidna: also in discover I don't want to leave a cache with all the changes marked because then if we install it will drag all these changes
<jtechidna> ah, I can see why "undo" isn't marking all the changes
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ScottK: trivial crash
<apachelogger> though I think the logic at large there is flawed
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> -> lunch
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Send me a patch and I'll try it.
<jtechidna> apol_: ApplicationUpdates::upgradeAll() iterates through all upgradeable packages and manually marks them for install. Calling undo will only undo the last one, and if there are more packages upgraded than the undo stack size you won't be able to undo everything
<apol_> jtechidna: ok, then how do I do that?
<jtechidna> apol_: better to just call Backend::markPackagesForUpgrade();
<apol_> ok
<jtechidna> apol_: something like this: http://paste.kde.org/516632/
<jtechidna> (that's what Muon Package Manager does)
<jtechidna> saveCacheState() will throw the current state on the undo/redo stack, so calling undo after marking the update will revert it to its pre-marking state
<apol_> jtechidna: it didn't work...
<apol_> and this method is supposed to be full upgrade...
<jtechidna> oh, markPackagesForDistUpgrade for a full upgrade
<apol_> jtechidna: maybe I can use distupgrade always?
<jtechidna> yeah
<jtechidna> but you'll want to confront the user if any packages will be removed by the upgrade
<apol_> ok
<jtechidna> because unfortunately dist-upgrades aren't always 100% safe and can remove important things if the Ubuntu package archive is in the wrong state
<apol_> ok
<jtechidna> The QWidget frontends of Muon use the ChangesDialog class from libmuonprivate for that
<jtechidna> a good usage example is in ApplicationBackend::confirmRemoval(Transaction *transaction)
<Jekyll> Hi, is there plan or progress for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+bug/1019765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019765 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Make newest plasma nm available for precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> Jekyll: let me see
<Riddell> Jekyll: you're requesting it or you're volunteering to help? :)
<Jekyll> I just want it to happen :) . BKO keeps receiving crash report due to #283105 from old versions used by ubuntu users
<Riddell> compiling now
<Riddell> Jekyll: are you able to test?
<Jekyll> Riddell: what do you want me to test? 
<Riddell> Jekyll: the compiled packages on kubuntu 12.04
<Jekyll> Riddell: I'm curreently not running kubuntu(although installed). But I have been using the latest plasma NM on my Gentoo for quite some time.
<Riddell> http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-12.04  The Perfect Desktop, that's us!
<Riddell> Jekyll: compiling in ~kubuntu-ppa updates ppa now
<Riddell> uh why is kdepim-runtime in main?
<ScottK> Riddell: rdepend on python-kde4.
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> ok bug 1023954 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023954 in libkgapi (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Please promote to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023954
<apachelogger_> bleh that code is fugly
<ScottK> So the phone will connect either as an MTP device or a PTP device.
<ScottK> With whichever that crash isn't, I get "Unknown error code 150 Could not find the requested device on the USB port Please send a full bug report at http://bugs.kde.org."
<apachelogger_> that'd be mtp I think
<apachelogger_> kamera slave only does ptp it seems
<apachelogger_> also it seems unmaintained
<apachelogger_> the only reasonable commit was by jtechidna in dec 2010!
<apachelogger_> and those were qt4/kde4 ports
<jtechidna> oh yeah, forgot about that
<jtechidna> yeah, it was messy stuff
<apachelogger_> needs a rewrite or something
<apachelogger_> the parsing code that crashes for ScottK is completely screwed up
<apachelogger_> http://paste.kde.org/516692/
<apachelogger_> I am not particularly certain how to rewrite it without potentialy breaking something
<ScottK> Where in there is the crash?
<apachelogger_> #15
<apachelogger_> I mean
<apachelogger_> I can make it not crash
<apachelogger_> that would however not resolve the issue that the spliting is completely insufficient
<apachelogger_> as in your case you have "foo/bar/foobar@usb0:"
<apachelogger_> i.e. a range of names or perhaps it is a path (I cannot tell) and then the @
<apachelogger_> so already the first assumption there is utterly wrong, splitting by / and then taking the first argument and assuming there is a @ in there...
<apachelogger_> then there is the assumption that since there is an at in there you can take an element from the front and one from the end, which is where it crashes (no @ == one argument == empty after first take())
<apachelogger_> goes on like that
<apachelogger_> so the *proper* solution is to turn the entire function into a regex
<apachelogger_> but since I have no clue why those assumptions were made in the first place I am not terribly confident it will not break for other url cases...
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: claydoh: done, KTP forum post up. http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59475-KDE-Telepathy-0-4-feedback-requested
<ScottK> Gwenview likes it even less.  Flat out refuses to deal with camera: paths.
<apachelogger_> SteveRiley: wrong PPAs
<apachelogger_> SteveRiley: quantal builds are in official archive
<apachelogger_> precise I still need to copy
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: ah okie i didn't look at that. will fix
<SteveRiley> apachaelogger: fixed.
<SteveRiley> er... s/apachaelogger/apachelogger/ :)
<ScottK> So how do I do batch file transfer via bluetooth?  The current 'send file' option is exactly that.  One file at a time.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: shouldn't you be able to mount the data partition of the device?
<ScottK> Via usb?
<apachelogger_> aye
<apachelogger_> it's running android, no?
<ScottK> Yes
<apachelogger_> should be mountable somehow then
<apachelogger_> or it used to be in older androids anyway
<ScottK> The newer one is all shiny, but there's some stuff that seems unfortunate.
 * apachelogger_ invokes regular expression magic
<ScottK> All I get is a window in Dolphin with the sendfile thing.
<ScottK> The URI is bluetooth://0c-71-5d-f6-f9-6d/
<apachelogger_> you'd have to turn on mounting on the device
<apachelogger_> mounting would be exclusive to either the device or the usb host
<ScottK> It doesn't have that option.
<ScottK> Meh.
<ScottK> I think I'm wanted to do this via wifi.
<apachelogger_> QRegExp ex("(.*)@((\\w|\\d)+:([\\d,]+))(.*)");
<apachelogger_> good lord
<ScottK> It's only showing media can call audio profiles.
 * apachelogger_ buys some sanity on ebay
<ScottK> camera:/USB PTP Class Camera@usb:002,078/store_00010001/ works once I enable file sharing on the phone.
<ScottK> Doesn't make Kamera any less crap.
<apachelogger_> oha
<apachelogger_> what is camera:/ and how is it different from kamera? :P
<BluesKaj> apachelogger_, Camera downloads files from your digital camera. It is based on GNUstep.
<apachelogger_> screw this fragmentation!
<BluesKaj> apachelogger_,
<BluesKaj> package allows any KDE application to access and manipulate pictures on a digital camera. This package is part of the KDE graphics module.
<BluesKaj> kamera that is 
 * apachelogger_ can regex that crap url but fails at a path regex -.-
<apachelogger_> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088422/
 * apachelogger_ likes how the function assumes that the path points to a file
 * apachelogger_ did not get nearly as much done as intended -.-
<apachelogger_> ScottK, Riddell, jtechidna: last chance to object ktp 0.4 move to backports ppa
<apachelogger_> precise users around?
* apachelogger_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: make KTP testing happening & upload amarok (finish lastfm transition) & SRU plymouth logo & calligra staging testing
<ScottK> apachelogger_: As long as someone tests it first, that should be fine for official Ubuntu backports too.
<apachelogger_> works fine, chatting with shadeslayer right now
* apachelogger_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & calligra staging testing
<apachelogger_> bambee: pingpingping
<apachelogger_> SteveRiley: http://www.kubuntu.org/ktp-0.4
<apachelogger_> bambee: if you get back, thoughts on userconfig cpp port would be nice
 * apachelogger_ actually has a simple port started and thinks we should use system-tools-backends
<apachelogger_> checking out for today
<apachelogger_> o/
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: very nice. let's do more of these with KFN.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sadness.  http://paste.kde.org/516770/13421201/
<ScottK> camera:/USB PTP Class Camera@usb:002,079/ now fails with unknown error/unknown model and it worked before.
<ScottK> Neat.  With kdebugdialog turned on full, I get to see the email I send in kmail scroll by on my terminal.
<bambee> apachelogger: there is already a simple port on lp :)
<bambee> well, I need to work on this port. Unfortunately I am changing of job and I am looking for a new apartment these days. (I leave bordeaux for toulouse) when I've time I will look at it
<bambee> what is system-tools-backends ?
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: hey, it looks like meta-kde-telepathy didn't make it into backports for precise.
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<Riddell> bambee: Toulose has quite an impressive KDE mafia
<bambee> Riddell: yeah, I know, and a lot of KDE workshops :D
<bambee> that's really cool!!
<bambee> :)
<bambee> kevin otens (ervin) and anne marie (annma) are living to toulouse ;D
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-13
<apachelogger> SteveRiley: metaing up
<apachelogger> thanks for catching it
<apachelogger> jussi: you tested calligra for precise from staging?
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think it is git master that exhibits the crashery, might be some change between 0.9.0 and HEAD
 * apachelogger thinks changes to authdb are to be blamed
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> or it simply does not like me...
<JontheEchidna> btw, I've been using the KTP in quantal quite a bit for GTalk with no problems
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: cool, i see it's building in launchpad now.
<apachelogger> just hope it installs :P
<SteveRiley> anybody wanna add me to their ktp so i don't feel lonely anymore? :)
<SteveRiley> steveriley @ jabber . org
 * apachelogger got side tracked with multimedia stuff and is behind schedule now
 * apachelogger has to scroll half an hour 
<SteveRiley> btw, quassel core + client is really cool. just discovered it the other day. android client, even.
<jussi> apachelogger: I did
<jussi> apachelogger: very briefly, but all seemed to work
<davmor2> Riddell: the netbook desktop isn't very happy with page 1 whole system locks up if you click on it :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> any ideas who used to develop ff kde support?
<shadeslayer> aha, novell ... I think
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes, it's maintained here: https://build.opensuse.org/package/files?package=MozillaFirefox&project=openSUSE%3AFactory
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I was looking at http://gitorious.org/firefox-kde-opensuse
<shadeslayer> which looks like a flaming pile of poo
<debfx> that's the other part of the kde integration
<shadeslayer> ok, and did I mention it's a flaming pile of poo?
<shadeslayer> debfx: what do the patches to firefox do?
<shadeslayer> call kmozhelper?
<debfx> yes and some other stuff
<debfx> like changing the button order in dialogs
<shadeslayer> hmm .. that makes sense
<jussi> "flaming pile of poo" :D :D
<shadeslayer> yes, if you read the kmozhelper code, that's exactly what it is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we should fix furry fox kde support
<BluesKaj> strange ,...added the telepathy launchpad ppa , https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa , or do I have to add the kubuntu backports ppa as well to install telepathy
<BluesKaj> ?^
<ScottK> BluesKaj: I think backports
<BluesKaj> ScottK, ok bummer , I'm on 12.10
<ScottK> Oh.  On 12.10 you don't need any PPAs, I don't think
<ScottK> I think it's all in the archive.
<BluesKaj> mybe next time ...I'm just curious about telepathy , I have no real need for it 
<BluesKaj> ok then my first install was ok , but it wouldn't run 
<ScottK> No idea.  Apparently I'm the one happy kopete user left.
<BluesKaj> if it's anything like kopete then it won't lasy long on my pc 
<ScottK> Apparently it's not.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, installed it from synaptic , but telepathy doesn't appear to be totally installed , a relogin  maybe ?
<BluesKaj> it won't launch either from krunner or the cli
<ScottK> Did you install kde-telepathy?
<ScottK> That's the metapackage.
<BluesKaj> doh!
<BluesKaj> weird still not found 
<ScottK> No idea.
<BluesKaj> so much for telepathy ..what a clunker 
<BluesKaj> well IMO anyway 
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: ktp ppa has for the better part the same packages
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, sorry I don't understand ... I'm talking about the app itself ...tries to do too much ...not configurable visually for a large screen 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have time tomorrow?
 * apachelogger forgot to go to bed and feels like :@
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh, nope, I have some time right now, then will be available on Monday
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you want to talk about?
<apachelogger> firewolf
<shadeslayer> ( Maybe tomorrow night, at around 1 AM UTC +0530 )
<apachelogger> eh, fox
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lets do a skype call on Monday
<apachelogger> my ktp skype integration is not working
<shadeslayer> GTalk call?
<shadeslayer> surely that works
<apachelogger> if that works :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on that note, you were to make message indicator integartion happen?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, Seems like a PITA to handle all usecases though :P
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have any guess why I get two message notification icon thingies in the tray?
<shadeslayer> two?
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> write something on gtalk
<shadeslayer> show screenshot :)
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/13/plasma-desktopwv2290.png
<shadeslayer> aha
<apachelogger> incidentially enough I also get 2 plasma notifications
 * shadeslayer is not sure
<shadeslayer> maybe 2 instances of the notifier running
 * shadeslayer is not familiar with the notification code, hence can't comment on it much
<apachelogger> but it appars to be dispatched by a kded
<apachelogger> :S
<ScottK> I just discovered that if you open an mbox file from a web page it opens in kmail as an email and then you can reply/forward/etc just like anything else.  Very nice.
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/13/plasma-desktopRV2290.png
<apachelogger> le crap
<ScottK> agateau is a notification expert and has scar tissue to prove it.
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's crap?
<shadeslayer> 2 notifications?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> right click a notification
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<Riddell> davmor2: mm really, netbook freezes?  that's the alternate page that is pre set up?
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> also maybe one of my two notifications is kaput but clicking them takes forever to bring up the window
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: file le bug
<shadeslayer> and I get just one notification
<davmor2> Riddell: it is the search page is fine if I click on page one whole system locks up
<ScottK> Locks up or gets really, really slow?
<Peace-> anyone knows why video call wth kde telepathy doesnp't work ?
<Peace-> org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Error.NotAvailable: Handler no longer available
<Peace-> i get this 
<ScottK> Riddell: We should probably try to get the fix for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296490 in to 12.04.1.
<ubottu> KDE bug 296490 in tables "text cursor blinks not in the current cell" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> Peace-: do you have ktp call ui installed?
<Riddell> ScottK: mm yes
<Peace-> shadeslayer: mm sudo apt-get install kde-telepathy isnt enough
<ScottK> Riddell: If you can upload the SRU, I can accept it.
<Riddell> Peace-: needs ktp-call-ui I think
<Peace-> mm ok 
<Peace-> Riddell: do you mean kde-telepathy-call-ui ?
<Peace-> or it's a package that is called ktp-call-ui
<Peace-> because i can't find in the repo 
<Peace-> mm
<tsdgeos> Riddell: you guys not updating to rc1 or rc2?
<Peace-> 12.04
<shadeslayer> Peace-: kde-telepathy-call-ui
<Riddell> bug 296490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296490 in Rhythmbox "Rhythmbox full freeze on pause, unpause of an internet radio station" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296490
<shadeslayer> uh
<Peace-> shadeslayer: mmm on 12.04 it sasys there is not
<Peace-> package not found
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> Peace-: where did you get the packages?
<Peace-> ppa ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wrong bug?
<shadeslayer> Peace-: which PPA?
<Peace-> let me check 
<Riddell> tsdgeos: no plans to, it takes ages to package a full release and upstream doesn't seem too interested in encouraging distro packages for release candidates which I think is fine to stop us getting overloaded
<tsdgeos> Riddell: joking no?
<Riddell> bug 1024402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024402 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Quantal) "Text cursor in wrong cell in calligrawords" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024402
<tsdgeos> Riddell: i didn't see us saying we don't want rc pakcages
<tsdgeos> Riddell: so stop the fud
<Peace-> shadeslayer: i guess kubuntu-ppa
<Riddell> tsdgeos: oh nothing saying it's not wanted, but there's no post to kde-packagers and no time between sources and announce, and as I say that's fine it means we can have some days to get on with other things
<shadeslayer> Peace-: don't guess ...
<Peace-> xD
<tsdgeos> Riddell: kde-packagers is for packager only stuff, i don't see why you need a post there when i *clearly* stated that the release-team is where you need to be to learn about releases
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you sure that's not a upstream bug / a bug in your touchpad ? :P
<tsdgeos> Riddell: and the schedule that has no time between sources and announce has been there for years, didn't see you complaining when we proposed it
<shadeslayer> because my cursor jumps all the time
<Peace-> shadeslayer: i am sure now i have just removed kubuntu-ppa and now i can't see kde-telepathy
<shadeslayer> okie
<Peace-> no
<tsdgeos> Riddell: so you are still making excuses out of thin air, which is fine, but don't say we don't want packages, since that is plainly a lie
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<Peace-> sorry
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nvm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes kde bug 296490
<ubottu> KDE bug 296490 in tables "text cursor blinks not in the current cell" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296490
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * Peace- you are an idio Peace-
<shadeslayer> saw the back log
<Peace-> idiot*
<Riddell> ScottK: won't be able to do that qt SRU for a few hours
<ScottK> OK.  Just ping me when you can.
<ScottK> Maybe apachelogger or someone else can do it.
<apachelogger> I really do not want to touch anything serious today
 * apachelogger had no sleep
<ScottK> OK.
<apol> jtechidna: I'm stabilizing the resources branch now, this way we'll be able to merge it back as soon as 1.4 is branched
<apol> do you know when the branching is going to happen?
<JontheEchidna> apol: either Saturday or Sunday
<JontheEchidna> (somehow the two nicks got switched :D)
<apol> :)
<apol> ok
<apol> great
<apol> awesome
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1024402] Text cursor in wrong cell in calligrawords @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024402 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024402 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Quantal) "Text cursor in wrong cell in calligrawords" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> afiestas: do you know where KSNI lives on bugs.kde.org?
<afiestas> i don't know what ksni is
<apachelogger> kstatusnotifieritem
<afiestas> kdelibs I guess
<Riddell> apachelogger: agateau might know?
<Riddell> but it's just part of kdelibs no?
<apachelogger> agateau: do you know?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually I think I need the plasma UI part of the impl
<agateau> the application-part of the code is in kdelibs
<agateau> the plasma ui is in the plasma "systemtray" applet
<agateau> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> merci
<agateau> jussi: I am bootstrapping my extra mile initiative with existing bugs. Have you filed a bug for the Lancelot hotkey bug you shown me at Akademy?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1024402] Text cursor in wrong cell in calligrawords @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024402 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024402 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Quantal) "Text cursor in wrong cell in calligrawords" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<shadeslayer> how come digikam doesn't have a needs packaging bug filed?
<shadeslayer> I'm pretty sure I saw Jonathan file on
<shadeslayer> *one
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion digikam 2.7
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024456 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Please update digikam to 2.7" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> *now* I see it :|
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> yofel: I: Someone else has lock over /var/cache/pbuilder/quantal-amd64-base.tgz.tmp, waiting
<shadeslayer> is that you?
<yofel> no, seems like a stale file without a user lock. I delted it
<shadeslayer> okie
<shadeslayer> \o/ http://paste.kde.org/517226/
<shadeslayer> well ... that's weird 
<shadeslayer>  libsane-dev : Depends: libtiff5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<shadeslayer> but both are installable separately
<shadeslayer> *facepalm*
<shadeslayer> libtiff5-dev will remove libtiff4-dev which is a build dep
<shadeslayer> not once, but twice :P
<alazare619_> who manages the package ubiquity-frontend-kde?
<alazare619_> and can they change the .desktop file to not have only show in kde
<alazare619_> as there are qt based de's that could use that installer
<shadeslayer> alazare619_: while I'm not sure of this, but there are probably KDE specific things the installer uses
<shadeslayer> which is why it uses KDE libraries
<alazare619_> no the .desktop file
<alazare619_> it only allows it to show a desktop icon if its in kde mode
<alazare619_> qt razor for instance is qt based  it could use that icon file
<shadeslayer> oh
<alazare619_> /usr/share/applications
<shadeslayer> alazare619_: just modify it to your requirements?
<alazare619_> has a line onlyshowin=kde
<alazare619_> yea i did
<alazare619_> but i really think they should omit that line from the installer
 * shadeslayer doesn't know why we have that line in there tbh
<alazare619_> gnome has it too...
<alazare619_> for frontend-gnome
<alazare619_> theres has onlyshowin=gnome
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ Know the story behind that?
<alazare619_> its really pointless and goes against the whole opensource principal if you wana install the dependencies allow it to show by default without having to "port it" for just one damn line
<alazare619_> the exact location of ubiquity-frontend-kde desktop file is
<alazare619_> usr/share/applications/kde4/ubiquity-frontend-kde.desktop
<alazare619_> its 4 lines from the bottom of the document
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1024464] rekonq 0.9.2 lost search with google right mouse button option @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024464 (by Marco Parillo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024464 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "rekonq 0.9.2 lost search with google right mouse button option" [Undecided,New]
<alazare619_> right now im working on building a razor-qt based distro
<shadeslayer> alazare619_: best to email the ML about this, I'm not sure why the line is there, but if someone knows they'll answer
<alazare619_> just was a little noosance atm that i noticed 
<alazare619_> for now i might just use debconf based ubiquity installer
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Ubiquity is in bzr, so you can look at the history and see who put that there.
<alazare619_> i have no knowledge of svn,bzr,git, etc
<alazare619_> i guess im old school back when people worked together just in 1 big ssh :P
<shadeslayer> a bit busy trying to figure out what's wrong with digikam
<ScottK> I'll see you in a year or two then.
<yofel> you know of the existence of bzr and git, that's already progress over one of our school sysadmins who answered on my question whether they could install SVN on the school computers with: "Hm... is that something like CVS?"
<ScottK> Answer: Yes.  Like CVS is something like RCS.
 * yofel needs to good that now...
<yofel> *google
<shadeslayer> :|
<littlegirl> Does somebody have a bzr question?
<shadeslayer> managed to narrow it down to this : http://paste.kde.org/517268/
<ScottK> yofel: All you need to know: http://changelog.complete.org/archives/698-if-version-control-systems-were-airlines
<yofel> heh :D
<littlegirl> LOL, very cute!
<alazare619_> anyone know of a qt based login manager?
<alazare619_> i was debating slim as its standalone more or less
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-14
<JontheEchidna> <3 C++11 http://paste.kde.org/517436/
<JontheEchidna> the new strongly-typed enums are nift too: http://www.cprogramming.com/c++11/c++11-nullptr-strongly-typed-enum-class.html
<ScottK> Just stay away from the standard library
<JontheEchidna> seen bug 1000508? I had fun
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000508 in gcc-4.7 (Ubuntu) "PendingMessages member variable of APT's GlobalError class initializes as "true" with -std=c++11" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000508
<JontheEchidna> luckily it seems gcc came to their senses and implemented the new features in stdlib in an abi-compatible way with c++03's stdlib
<JontheEchidna> otherwise nobody would use c++11 ever
<JontheEchidna> since a) libraries use the standard library and b) you want to actually use these libraries
<JontheEchidna> Libraries would never compile in c++11 since it would break all consumers using c++03, and consumers would never use c++11 since it would hose their apps
<JontheEchidna> ...or they do use c++11, only to find it hoses their apps after they've utilized quite a bit of c++11
<JontheEchidna> anyway, I'm glad the standard library upstream is taking abi compatibility seriously now
<alazare619> anyone have an idea why the newest version of livecd-rootfs and live-build isnt creating binary/isolinux during building?
<ScottK> Most of the people here focus on the KDE part of Kubuntu, so this probably isn't the best place to ask.
<ScottK> Mabye #ubuntu-installer, although this is not a good time of day to ask questions there.
<alazare619> well its kinda kde related in building an entirely qt based distro
<alazare619> (as far as i can go entirely qt) somethings had to sacrifice using qt libs for flexibility functionality
<alazare619> so there is some kde libs
<ScottK> Right, all I'm saying is this isn't the best channel to find people who know about livecd-rootfs.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Quintasan> wut wut wut wut
<Quintasan> Accepted to the university
<Quintasan> Gotta turn in the documents and I should be a student offically
<highvoltage> congrats Quintasan!
<Quintasan> highvoltage: Thanks :)
 * highvoltage often considers doing the university thing but doesn't have the balls
<Riddell> Quintasan: well done, four years of being able to help kubuntu :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: even 5 years :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: Still have some paperwork though :/
<littlegirl> Hey there, I don't know how many of you use - and love - bzr, but if you do, and you're bored of the single-color diff results, you can install colordiff and then do bzr diff | colordiff for full color results. Awesome! (:
<Daskreech> HI littlegirl
<littlegirl> Hey there, did you play with the diff thing? It's totally cool. (:
<Daskreech> you can even alias bzr diff to do that automagically
<littlegirl> Can I? I was wondering just that. (:
<littlegirl> I know I can alias something to something else entirely, but this would be something very close. (:
<Daskreech> littlegirl: indeedydo you can littlegirl
 * littlegirl is assaulting her bashrc file
 * Daskreech takes shocking pictures and posts to Time Magazine
 * littlegirl goes viral
<Riddell> ScottK: qt4-x11_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 in precise-proposed, sorry for the delay
<debfx> littlegirl: there is also a colordiff plugin in bzrtools ("bzr cdiff")
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1024402] Text cursor in wrong cell in calligrawords @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024402 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024402 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Precise) "Text cursor in wrong cell in calligrawords" [Undecided,New]
<littlegirl> debfx: Oooh, thanks! I'm all about color. (:
<littlegirl> Does anyone know how much time the translation team needs to comfortably translate the kubuntu-docs before the freeze? I've been asking for a couple of days in the #ubuntu-translators channel, but that's a ghost channel that doesn't seem to be inhabited by living creatures. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: I decided to leave references to irc.freenode.net in and just add references to irc.ubuntu.com. My reason is that my IRC program was set up to connect on irc.freenode.net by default, so I figure if that's the case in future, the user will know they can still get to the Kubuntu channels. (:
<v> whats up my blue blooded buddies?
<Riddell> hi vorian
<v> hey riddell!  hows things?
<yofel> evening
<Riddell> nice and sunny
<yofel> indeed it is :)
<Daskreech> v: !
<Daskreech> Ilove your mask line!
<v> werd
<sreich>  if i remove something from kde repos in 4.9, do i need to alert packagers? (it's a 2-liner to a cmakelists file and some dir removals)
<Riddell> sreich: not especially, we will work it out by going "oh those compiled files don't exist any more"
<sreich> ok, cool
<sreich> had to get this removal in before the release, since microsoft decided to shut their apis and make it closed-only
<sreich> so the bing image search runner, shortly after 4.9 gets released..wouldn't work at all
<sreich> never before did i realize that finding apis that you can use freely is so impossible
<Riddell> they don't get any friendlyer that lot
<sreich> hah, nope
<Daskreech> what's the new biing api terms?
<sreich> something like "pay, pay, pay"
<sreich> google has had the same policy for a while now
<sreich> it simply makes it impossible for free software to use their stuff
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you break qapt master?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: in what way?
<apachelogger> /build/buildd/qapt-1.3.50/utils/qapt-deb-installer/ChangesDialog.h:29:27: fatal error: LibQApt/Package: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> sec
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ok, fixed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<JontheEchidna> LibQApt/Package wouldn't exist on a clean chroot building qapt :P
<apachelogger> yah, same problem keept biting me with phonon demos ^^
<Darkwing> rbelem: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-15
<ScottK> Riddell: Having a look.
<ScottK> Accepted.
<Darkwing> Hey ScottK
<ScottK> Hello Darkwing.
<Darkwing> Hows life?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1024402] Text cursor in wrong cell in calligrawords @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024402 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024402 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Precise) "Text cursor in wrong cell in calligrawords" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<JontheEchidna> any python experts know what it means when I can't import a class from /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ ?
<JontheEchidna> e.g. ImportError: No module named UbuntuDrivers
<ScottK> Darkwing: Busy.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Let me look.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are you in Python or Python 3 when you have this problem?
<ScottK> Because that works fine in a local chroot here.
<ScottK> Also, I'm sure you have the ubuntu-drivers-common package installed, right?
<ramchandra> hello
<ramchandra> im a developer
<ramchandra> im leaving is there anybody alive?
<ramchandra> im leaving
<ramchandra> bye
<yurchor> bye
<Quintasan_> \o
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1024951] New Activity widget misplaced @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024951 (by Richard Sweeney)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024951 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "New Activity widget misplaced" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: how do I know if I'm in python vs python3?
<JontheEchidna> hrng, looks like /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so isn't python3 compatible
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll just make the KConfig module in C++ and port the modalias parsing code :(
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: which kconfig module is this?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: a new one for the ubuntu-drivers-common bits
<JontheEchidna> the modalias parsing code I was talking about came from software-properties-gtk
<Riddell> hmm that kpythonpluginfactory.so issue might be problematic for s-c-p-k
<JontheEchidna> it will be if the common s-c-p bits get ported to py3, I think
<Riddell> which might be a reason to just switch to print-manager
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * apachelogger is jetlagging from dragon player fixing -.-
<apachelogger> also ktp feedback is rather ... eh... absent
<apachelogger> anyone feels like blogging?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: am I doing something wrong here? http://paste.kde.org/517778/
<JontheEchidna> (lib/starter.rb does indeed exist)
<apachelogger> lolwut?
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=releaseme.git&a=blob&h=e7c2c50d7da814b1bbb984d43b551243325d7f0f&hb=ba6c12afa2e9ef3ab2f1e755d9a66d5e9f1038d8&f=lib%2Fstarter.rb
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: s/require 'lib/starter'/require './lib/starter'/
<JontheEchidna> ...that's rather confusing, lemme try again
<JontheEchidna> change: require 'lib/starter'
<JontheEchidna> to: require './lib/starter'
<JontheEchidna> new ruby in quantal doesn't appear to have ./ in the load path
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> we use ruby3 now?
<apachelogger> cuase that removed implicit loading
<apachelogger> kdevelop.rb has a line that makes it work eitherway by adding . to the search path
<JontheEchidna> ruby 1.9.3p194 (2012-04-20 revision 35410) [x86_64-linux]
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=35410&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 35410 | Make the config group for ItemArea a parameter.
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> weird
<Quintasan> Aargh
<Quintasan> Ok.
<shadeslayer> ohai Quintasan
<shadeslayer> how goes it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Looking for house in Wroclaw
<shadeslayer> any particular reason?
<shadeslayer> or just interested in real estate? :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Got accepted into university
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<shadeslayer> Quintasan++
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what course/uni?
<Quintasan> Technical University in Wrocław
<Quintasan> Department is IT and Management and course is IT
<shadeslayer> neato
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is apartment finding difficult?
<jussi> mrgh
<jussi> nvidia ------
<jussi> x10000000000
<shadeslayer> jussi: what happened? :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: random logouts, transparent text, tearing... etc etc
<shadeslayer> jussi: make sure vsync is on to prevent tearing?
<shadeslayer> and get better hardware next time ? xD
<jussi> shadeslayer: its an update thing...
<jussi> shadeslayer: unfortunately Ive had this hw for a long time
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> jussi: get a ultrabook next time ( one without a nVidia card )
<jussi> shadeslayer: this is the desktop
<jussi> ...
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> jussi: I assumed it was a laptop
<jussi> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-08
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> good morning Kubuntu!
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> cmollekopf: did the packages work?
<cmollekopf> Riddell: yes, thanks
<yofel> morning folks
<Riddell> hi tariq, how's the support website doing? anything I can do to help?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> ScottK: did you get a chance to look at the owncloud sru?
<shrini> good morning Riddell
<Riddell> hi shrini
<Riddell> shrini: did you get your install bug in or do I need to review it?
<Riddell> agateau: same question ⇈
<agateau> Riddell: I don't understand the question
<Riddell> agateau: you had a merge request for ubiquity? is that still needing review?
<agateau> Riddell: I haven't received any comment, so I guess it does. Note that I pick you out of habit for reviews, but feel free to point me to someone else if you are too busy :)
<Riddell> that's all good, I'll get onto them
<smartboyhw> Hello Riddell yofel 
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: using i-7ae84810 ec2?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how about lang packs?:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: onto them now
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploading
<smartboyhw> Riddell, plz review amarok in my main PPA plz
<smartboyhw> And don't give me packaging jobs for the coming two days plz, I'm soon off to London.
<Riddell> London?  big and smelly place, come up to Edinburgh!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: where's amarok?
<Riddell> ah found it thanks https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded, thanks for packaging, have fun in England (but if you hear anyone say that tennis chap is English, set them straight)
<markey> if anyone complains about Amarok crashing on startup with KDE 4.11, please point them to Amarok 2.8-beta
<markey> it's no longer crashing
<markey> technically it's sort of a Plasma regression, but anyway, we are now compatible with that
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> I wonder if we need to backport that to any PPA
<Riddell> markey: so amarok 2.7 crashes with plasma 4.11 ?
<yofel> it doesn't
 * apachelogger goes Oo
<markey> on a related note, apparently lots of KDE applications, including Amarok, are crashing on Ubuntu/Unity with latest updates. no idea why. with Kubuntu everything is fine
<yofel> we have the patch for that for 2 weeks already 
<markey> Riddell: yes. if you would like to backport a patch, I can point you to the commit
<apachelogger> xnox: pingy
<apachelogger> yofel: pingy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: pingy
<yofel> markey: right, what you're seeing is bug 1195007 - I think caused by fixing bug 1180067
<ubottu> bug 1195007 in kile (Ubuntu) "kile crashes when click on "file new + save"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195007
<ubottu> bug 1180067 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Raring) "No icons on buttons" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180067
<yofel> apachelogger: pong (more or less)
<apachelogger> yofel: did you confirm that the qt patch is what causes the crashery?
<yofel> I confirmed that upgrading *only* qt on raring makes it crash - that's as much as I had time for
<xnox> apachelogger: hi.
<markey> yofel: that could be it, yes. the backtraces are usually inconclusive. just some X error and then it's crash
<apachelogger> ScottK, xnox, Riddell: the SRU for bug 1180067 (in theory) makes all KDE software crash, it should get rolled back asap
<ubottu> bug 1180067 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Raring) "No icons on buttons" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180067
<Riddell> um, wow
<yofel> that patch registers gtk's x error handler for Qt/KDE apps it seems
<xnox> !regression-alert
<apachelogger> I am seeing some 20 upstream reports already
<ubottu> cjwatson, jdong, pitti, skaet, ScottK, kees, Daviey, pgraner: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<yofel> and gdk_x_error() is FATAL
<apachelogger> spread across all of kde
<markey> so it seems that Ubuntu devs don't give a shit about Qt apps working right?
<xnox> that list of people needs updating as well.
<apachelogger> ^^
<xnox> markey: please, use appropriate language. and Qt is cared about a lot, it's pushed as the default development toolkit for ubuntu.
<markey> heh
<ScottK> xnox: We'll need to revert that unless you have an immediate fix.
<ScottK> xnox: To be clear though, Canonical is pushing Qt5, not Qt4, so that's not quite true.
<ScottK> xnox: The regression alert ought to be on #ubuntu-devel since most of those people don't hang out here..
<xnox> ScottK: sure, but I have no idea how to start and properly record an incident report for SRU regression. And I only sponsored that SRU for mitya. I'm not expecting gdk to error out the way it is reported to be doing.
<xnox> ScottK: can you coordinate a revert on #ubuntu-devel? or what needs doing here?
<ScottK> xnox: No.  I have $work to do today.   
<ScottK> Since you sponsored it, please follow up on #ubuntu-devel.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<xnox> apachelogger: yofel: it seems like https://developer.gnome.org/gdk/unstable/gdk-General.html#gdk-error-trap-push could be used...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I know, it's British rather:P
<apachelogger> xnox: I think that has too limited scope... it would need to be ::QApplication -> trap_push; ::~QApplication -> trap_pop
<smartboyhw> (Well, you can't deny that Andy Murray is British right????)
<xnox> apachelogger: if I understand it right, callking gdk_error_trap_push() right after gtk_init, should be sufficient without ever doing a pop.
<xnox> apachelogger: that's the solution that libreoffice went for as well.
<apachelogger> xnox: I am all for giving it a try, but first I would really push a revert into -updates anthen have a possible fixed fix go through proposed again
<xnox> apachelogger: well Riddell wants to revert as well.
<xnox> apachelogger: do that.
<apachelogger> it has quite the sizable impact, so the longer we don't have a fix the more grumpy upstream KDE gets
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you handling the revert?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ftbfs of amarok in armhf
<Riddell> bah
<smartboyhw> Obviously, amd64 successfully built
<smartboyhw> So um
<apachelogger> qreal
<apachelogger> build log?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, not qreaal
<smartboyhw> Build dep at cmake
<Riddell> no, cmake
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.7.90-0ubuntu1/+build/4778138/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.amarok_2%3A2.7.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:108 (message): Could NOT find Qt4 (missing: QT_QTOPENGL_INCLUDE_DIR QT_QTOPENGL_LIBRARY)
<smartboyhw> Yeah.......
<apachelogger>   Could NOT find Qt4 (missing: QT_QTOPENGL_INCLUDE_DIR QT_QTOPENGL_LIBRARY)
<apachelogger> markey: ^
<smartboyhw> What the hell
<apachelogger> amarok is no longer compatible with ARM
<apachelogger> as there is no desktop opengl on ARM
<smartboyhw> :O
<markey> well, who wants to run Amarok on Arm at this point
<apachelogger> I do
<Riddell> don't think that's amarok fault
<Riddell> oh it needs opengl?
<ScottK> To be fair, not compatible with Ubuntu's Arm.
<apachelogger> markey: easy fix would probably be to simply make the opengl stuff optional
<apachelogger> if you care at all
<markey> I'm not sure I care that much, for the tiny amount of people trying to run it on ARM
<apachelogger> libqt4-opengl-dev [!armel !armhf]
<apachelogger> why is that in there at all
<markey> if it were a larger audience, then yes
<markey> it felt really good to be able to make OpenGL a hard dependency, in 2013
<Riddell> apachelogger: cos it doesn't work on arm and clashes with gles
<apachelogger> Riddell: qtopengl doesn't work on arm?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> oO
<yofel> it doesn't from what I've seen in build logs
<markey> related note: QGLWidget doesn't work right with EGL (it crashes). that's something I'm very interested in
<markey> (at least on Gentoo it crashes)
<smartboyhw> ...
<xnox> bug 707794
<ubottu> bug 707794 in clementine (Ubuntu) "libqt4-opengl on armel should be compiled with OpenGL ES 2.x support" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707794
<xnox> note a few packages are still not fixed / do not support GLES
<xnox> (or have dependencies which are GL only, without GLES ports)
<apachelogger> yofel: kf5 project-neon5-plasma-framework should be building soonishy....... if you want to give it a shot, something with the neon envrionment files is fishy as they alone do not allow me to run plasma-shell, adding the stuff form the wiki additionally makes it work
<apachelogger> didn't work in vbox though, so I suggest native tests
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/05/md4.png
<yofel> fun
<yofel> I'll check the list of env vars again, but I thought I added everything...
<markey> apachelogger: regarding ARM, I was just reconsidering. I think I can make OpenGL optional for 2.8-final. I'll look into it tonight
<markey> ok, bbl
<apachelogger> markey: would be very appreciated :)
<Riddell> agateau: on https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-rework-try-install-buttons/+merge/172988 ...
<Riddell> you add try-install.svg is that used anywhere?
<Riddell> or is it just the source?
<agateau> Riddell: it is the source for the new .png files
<agateau> no need to ship them in the deb
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> agateau: how did you test running ubiquity with the buttons?
 * xnox started to simply use .svg files directly instead of pngs.
<Riddell> I tried export UBIQUITY_GREETER=1 but that doesn't help
<agateau> Riddell: UBIQUITY_GREETER=1 ubiquity -d kde_ui
<agateau> oh, that works for me
<ScottK> shadeslayer_ and yofel: What did you tell afiestas_ we thought about KDE switching to a 3 month release cycle?
<Riddell> agateau: hmm it doesn't work, and it runs in oem mode, wonder why that is
<agateau> Riddell: haven't tried it with latest saucy, let me try
<ScottK> afiestas_: Do you have a sample release schedule?  Perhaps you could take the 4.11 schedule and overlay it with what you'd expect if there had been two three month releases instead of one 6 month one?
<afiestas_> ScottK: wiki page_
<afiestas_> ?
<yofel> ScottK: I don't think I explicitely talked to afiestas_, but my position is mostly "I don't care". The schedule I saw didn't really conflict with our 14.04 plans
<ScottK> afiestas_: Link?
<yofel> just different kde version number
<afiestas_> ScottK: it is in the email
<ScottK> yofel: No, I think that's wrong.
<afiestas_> dafuq, nobody has read the wiki or what?
<agateau> Riddell: indeed, doesn't work
<afiestas_> http://community.kde.org/KDE_Core/ReleasesProposal
<ScottK> Thanks.  Looking
<Riddell> it doesn't conflict but I'd like to look at it for cadance, each SC release takes a long time to package
<agateau> xnox: did anything change wrt the UBIQUITY_GREETER env variable?
<yofel> if anything the support duration for bugfixes would be an issue
<xnox> agateau: not that I know. I usually go to tty1, stop lightdm; stop ubiquity; pkill -9 X; update files in place; start ubiquity: to see the greeter again.
 * agateau investigates
<xnox> agateau: we now use pkexec, which clears environment better I think, instead of kdesu / gtksu /sudo
<yofel> afiestas_: any reason why you went with 2 point releases for .13 and 3 for .14? Because we won't care much about .14 from what I see
<agateau> xnox: ah, could be it
<ScottK> Looks like 4.13 would release ~a week or two before "T" feature freeze.
<ScottK> That's substantially later in the cycle.
<agateau> xnox: Riddell: there is a "-g" option for the command line, which works for me
<afiestas_> yofel: that image is a sample
<afiestas_> it will continue as long as it takes us to release kde5
<Riddell> agateau: oh nice
<yofel> afiestas_: sure, but as we don't push new features out as updates, if we release with .13 in april, and you then focus all your fixing attention to .14 until frameworks is done that's not really great for us
<afiestas_> yofel: right, I want us to develop a script or something you guys can use to keep branches alive, and do further releases
<afiestas_> if we had a site for example, listing bug fixes for example, you could easily backport those and we could do more releases
<afiestas_> pretty much like we have done with some 0.5 and 0.6 that were not shceduled
<ScottK> Which might work, except with more releases, different distros will target different releases and so you end up with double the work.
<afiestas_> accorcing to the release team (which I plan to join to help them) it won't be that much work
<afiestas_> since point releases are almost automagical
<afiestas_> as long as we have people caring about them
<afiestas_> we have an issue now, that is impacting you (distros) and it is that nobody testes stable branch
<ScottK> Agreed.
<afiestas_> so we need people that will take "maintainership" of these branches
<ScottK> What's why we put the point releases in a PPA for people to test before we put them into the regular updates cycle.
<afiestas_> and ofc we need to make life easy to these maintainers
<ScottK> Right.
<Riddell> agateau: getting icons back on the buttons would be a nice addition if you happen to be still in ubiquity mood :)
<yofel> afiestas_: on the stable branch topic: how can I list all commits done to 4.10 since it was branched? (that means including commits from all repositories that had commits to KDE/4.10 and including the svn branch)
<Riddell> agateau: 1 merge merged and 1 merge commented although I think a comment from a ubiquity gtk person on the splitting one would be needed before going ahead
<agateau> Riddell: thanks!
<agateau> Riddell: will look into the icon issue
<agateau> Riddell: it's new to saucy, isn't it?
<Riddell> agateau: I think those went away when I switching it to a QApplication a couple of cycles ago
<Riddell> had to get rid of KButton
<agateau> Riddell: there are icons on button here: http://agateau.com/2013/04/11/hacking-on-ubiquity/ubiquity2.png
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, but on when I run it on my installed saucy system, I wonder what's going on
<afiestas_> yofel: yes, even though the idea is to make it even nicer
<afiestas_> something like 
<agateau> that's why I think it's a regression in saucy
<afiestas_> a website or something
<afiestas_> or even with email alerts to kde-packagers
<afiestas_> right now that's done manually I think
<afiestas_> (with a CCMAIL)
<yofel> afiestas_: right. I would be even happy with a seperate ML for all stable commits. I gave up on trying to filter kde-commits.
<yofel> But yeah, if we could have some kind of notification that somebody fixed something in a stable release (esp. post-last-point-release) that would be incredibly helpful
<afiestas_> yofel: please, send that kind of feedback to kde-core-devel thread
<afiestas_> so we can add it to the proposal
<yofel> right, will do
<Riddell> agateau: just tried 13.04 on a virtual machine and the icons aren't there http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity.png
<agateau> Riddell: I wonder if this could be linked to running ubiquity from the live session versus running it from the dm
<agateau> Riddell: that is: do you get icons if you select "try kubuntu", then start ubiquity from the desktop icon?
<Riddell> agateau: let me try
<Quintasan> greaaaaaaat
<Quintasan> any ideas where to debug when pc suddenly shuts down by itself and I get no messages after reboot?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, :I
<smartboyhw> No.:P
<Quintasan> I'm praying it's the hdd but who the hell knows
<Riddell> agateau: yes exactly right
<Riddell> agateau: icons show when in live session then ubiquity but not standalone ubiquity
<agateau> Riddell: in raring, I changed code to use QIcon.fromTheme() instead of hardcoded full paths, that must be the reason why
<agateau> My guess is the theme is not set when ubiquity is running standalone
<Riddell> yeah, I wonder how that gets set
<Riddell> must be something in QIcon that does it
<agateau> mmm, maybe qapplication does not detect the environment it is running on and cannot pick a theme
<agateau> which would make sense because there is nothing kde running at this point
<agateau> anyway, I don't get icons at all on saucy :/
<tsdgeos> ScottK: "Either they do have to change and do releases every three months or elements
<tsdgeos> of the SC get skipped on some releases."
<tsdgeos> who is they?
<yofel> as I understood: e.g. kdepim
<ScottK> tsdgeos: In this case it's kdepim.
<tsdgeos> kdepim doesn't do any release 
<tsdgeos> the release team does
<tsdgeos> all they do is increase a version number when we send them an email
<ScottK> Right, but their repo has to be in a releasable state.
<yofel> they release features - aligned to the schedule the release team sets
<tsdgeos> ScottK: repos *always* have to be in a releaseable state
<ScottK> There are rules about when features can land, string changes, etc.
<ScottK> So I don't think it's right to suggest that changing the release cadence won't affect them.
<tsdgeos> you sound like a spanish politician :D
<tsdgeos> but it's on the constitution!
<tsdgeos> ScottK: is people suggesting it won't affect them?
<ScottK> That's how I read afiestas_' email.
<ScottK> "You don't have to change the way you work because of this."
<tsdgeos> and you don't
<tsdgeos> noone follows the damn freezes anyway
 * ScottK gives up.
<tsdgeos> ScottK: see how laurent says "i just commited a feature for 4.11"
<tsdgeos> what? why? how?
<tsdgeos> feature freeze was months ago
<ScottK> I agree.
<tsdgeos> he doesn't understand than a shorter release cycle will be better for him
<tsdgeos> because he won't need to "do it now or wait 6 months to get it released"
<tsdgeos> it'll be "do it now or wait 3 months to get it released"
<tsdgeos> so he'll wait and do it proprely
<tsdgeos> ScottK: giving up is what happens when someone proposes change, because people just say "it's not what we do" without even thinking about it
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Its' when someone says two things that can't both possibly be true and people continue to claim it is..
<ScottK> Either I don't understand or people are just pushing for change no matter the consequence.  I don't know which this is.
<tsdgeos> people are pushing?
<tsdgeos> i only see afiestas_ :D
<tsdgeos> ScottK: you didn't give much info on why kubuntu had problems either
<tsdgeos> "Let's not do it again"
<ScottK> Like I said, I don't see how it's possible to both not affect developers and release twice as often, but that may be just me.
<tsdgeos> seems like a "no because no"
<ScottK> I think the problems with kdepim were felt by many distros and we discussed it at the time.
<yofel> kdepim in 4.7 was buggy, really buggy, seriously. And looking back I regret uploading it back then
<ScottK> IIRC Fedora people like rdieter objected even more than we did.
<yofel> we lived through it, but I would very much like to not have something like that happen again
<tsdgeos> and that has to do what with this?
<tsdgeos> if 4.7 was buggy 
<tsdgeos> its code should not had been merged
<ScottK> yofel: Agreed, but I was talking about 4.5/4.6 where we had no pim.
<Quintasan> ARGH
<yofel> ah
<ScottK> It was always hard to figure out what pimlibs went with what.
<yofel> right, it was out-of-schedule back then
<yofel> tsdgeos: ^ and that's the thing we fear. If people start making changes thinking "they have until the next cycle", then things can either be better because they're better tested, but they can also get worse because we get an even larger untested code chunk
<yofel> no idea what the best way to prevent that is though
<tsdgeos> yofel: how there can be a larger untested code chunk if there's half the time?
<tsdgeos> people is going to chunk code faster magically?
<yofel> tsdgeos: I meant if they skip a release
<yofel> i.e. a feature is still developed for half a year, not in 3 months
<yofel> like kdepim did with their rewrite from 4.4 -> 4.6
<tsdgeos> yofel: you *can't* skip a release
<yofel> kdepim did
<tsdgeos> *did*
<tsdgeos> that's a good keyword
<ScottK> All I was saying is we tried skipping and it was painful.
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> you said "Let's not do it"
<yofel> I have a tendency to expect people to do something again if they do it once. If you plan to prevent it: *great*, but understand that I'm skeptical
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> OK, I said we tried skipping and it was painful, let's not do it again.
<tsdgeos> i don't unerstand what you mean by skipping
<tsdgeos> but if you mean a module not being released
<tsdgeos> that's not going to happen
<ScottK> That's what I mean.
<tsdgeos> if you mean kubuntu not releasing something
<tsdgeos> that's your issue
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> I mean a module not being released.
<afiestas_> ScottK: that won't happen
<yofel> note that I count "a module not merging any feature branches for a release", skipping a release too in that context
<afiestas_> it can happen that some developer decides to work on 6 month cycles, mergin features using that timeline, but the module will be released anyway
<afiestas_> using the example in kde-pim, 4.12 will contain my kde-accounts patches, but won't contain some laurent features because they won't be ready
<afiestas_> but in anyway 4.12/13/14/15 will be released
<tsdgeos> yofel: why?
<tsdgeos> you are going to force people to develop stuff?
<ScottK> yofel: I disagree with you there.
<yofel> tsdgeos: what would have prevented you from calling "kdepim 4.4.11" "kdepim 4.6"?
<tsdgeos> 42
<tsdgeos> what kind of question is that?
<yofel> nvm me, maybe my trauma from kdepim 4.6 was just too large so I'm unable to be properly objective here.
<yofel> tsdgeos: I'm just scared about a "feature" getting too large (e.g. kdepim rewrite) so it's not going to be properly stabilized in *one* kde release timeframe (including point releases).
<yofel> But I guess there's nothing one can do about that
<Quintasan> Are we going to push 4.10.5 to raring?
<yofel> Quintasan: yes
<ScottK> Quintasan: Are there positive test results from PPA users?
<yofel> Riddell: did you apply those kolab patches to the SRU packages too?
<Quintasan> ScottK: From me - it works
<smartboyhw> ScottK, soee did report that 4.10.5 was good here...
<Quintasan> I can get someone else to test
<ScottK> Any bugs on ~kubuntu-ppa that need review?
<Riddell> yofel: i should have done to all the PPA versions yes
<ScottK> If not, then I think it's fine to push it to -proposed.
<yofel> yay
<yofel> Quintasan: bug 1198754 needs looking at possibly
<ubottu> bug 1198754 in Kubuntu PPA "Please pull rev ec8e405c to fix memory leak in 4.10.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198754
<Riddell> e.g. 4.10.5 has them here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=kdepim&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<yofel> Riddell: ok, thanks!
<ScottK> yofel: We should definitely have that.
<yofel> right
<yofel> Quintasan: mind cherry-picking that? If you have no time I'll do it later
<ScottK> How hard would it be to have a PPA that did a recipe build on change for the stable branch?
<ScottK> People interested in the latest stable/testing could run that and it would be reasonably safe.
<Riddell> ScottK: on change of anything in stable branch?
<ScottK> yes
<Quintasan> Hmmm
<Riddell> a neon-stable
<ScottK> Except I don't think it would need to be separate packages like Neon is.
<Quintasan> Riddell, ScottK: Any ideas on why we have firefox-locale-en on the CD?
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.
<Quintasan> Or it's quite possible the installer pulled it with internet connection
<yofel> ScottK: I think I already explained that to d_ed on kde-quality or so a while ago. Essentially: imports of all stable branches + our SRU packaging in branches + recipes for that
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<yofel> not too much work, but still enough that I want to have a confirmed userbase before doing that
<ScottK> I'm thinking if we did that, maybe we could send a point release straight to proposed since we'd have tested it already.
<yofel> hm, good point
<ScottK> So it would ~replace the updates PPA.
<Quintasan> Hell, I could run taht
<ScottK> Yeah.
 * Quintasan was running neon
<Quintasan> so why not
<yofel> I have a recipe creation script in the neon tools, that would have to be extended to run on the whole KDE SC
<yofel> then we need a name pattern for the SRU branches
<yofel> import creation and recipe creation script that is
<ScottK> apachelogger is our namespace master, right?
<yofel> right, at least he's better at that than I am ^^
<ScottK> In any case, something like this could help with the "no one tests stable" problem, regardless of if the release schedule changes or not.
 * Quintasan whines
<Quintasan> This !@#!@%! PC
<Quintasan> When I want to debug this bastard - everything works
<Quintasan> When I was to do anything - shit hits the fan
<Quintasan> want*
<yofel> sounds familiar
<Quintasan> At least I have an SSD now
<Quintasan> I can finally kill the only PATA drive now
<yofel> bbl
<ScottK> Can someone test the qt4-x11 in raring-proposed?
<ScottK> Is I can get a positive test, I'll release it once it's built on all archs.
<Riddell> presumably testing with unity is what's needed
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> xnox: ^^^
 * ScottK will be away for awhile.
<xnox> ScottK: Riddell: I don't have access a raring instance. I would have thought the testing that needs to happen is that kile doesn't crash with empty config.
<ScottK> xnox: But not in Kubuntu.  In Unity.
<xnox> oh... wait, yeah under !kde 
<ScottK> Can you find someone to test?
<xnox> ScottK: there are many "me too" on bug #1195007
<ubottu> bug 1195007 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "kile crashes when click on "file new + save"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195007
<ScottK> xnox: I need to leave and I was hoping someone would get it tested so I can release it when I get back.
<xnox> ScottK: is there an "SRU accepted template" / call for -proposed testing that you can post there?
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel: namespace for what?
<ScottK> SRU branches for KDE SC packages.
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> yofel: I copied Win7 partition from my HDD to SSD, now I have two grub entries, doesn't matter which I press it still boots from the hdd xD
<ScottK> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/1195007/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1195007 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "kile crashes when click on "file new + save"" [High,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel: ~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/phonon-raring in case you mean the packaging
<yofel> Quintasan: doesn't seem like you migrated the win7 boot manager entries properly
<Quintasan> yofel: This retarded software overwrote my Kubuntu partition on SSD :D
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> Even though I specifically asked it to restore it to the second paritition
<Quintasan> The biggest problem with win7 is that the installer is so retarded it won't install unless your hdd is master on the first channel and you install it on the first partition
 * yofel never touches win7 unless he has to
<yofel> actual my notebook's win7 install is still on it's own HDD, I simply switch the disks out when I need it
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> well, that's a solution
<Quintasan> I actually need to do someting about my disks
<Quintasan> I have overlapping partitions somehow
<yofel> there was a grub2 bug where e.g. photoshop overwrote parts of the boot manager data (well, the win7 boot manager doesn't put data there so it's fine right?)
<yofel> since then I never dual boot linux and windows from one disk
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> links to that
<Quintasan> lol@adobe
<yofel> sec
 * genii ponders this mid-boggling possibility of photoshop boot loaders
<Quintasan> genii: wat
<Quintasan> WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT
<genii> Quintasan: I'm not sure why anyone at Adobe thought it might be a good idea. That's why I'm finding it mind-boggling they would store data in the mbr or so
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> yofel: btw, did I tell you about one core missing from my CPU?
<yofel> Quintasan: bug 441941 - fun read
<ubottu> bug 441941 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub fails after running Windows" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441941
<yofel> genii, Quintasan: obvious reason: Adobe OS
 * genii watches http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyR1MLI_6Ig for enlightenment
<shadeslayer_> genii: yofel Quintasan it's akin to shipping a SDK IMHO
<shadeslayer_> "Here's an env that will work everywhere (TM)"
<Quintasan> WOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<Quintasan> yofel: anyways, I noticed Linux and Win7 stopped showing 4 cores
<yofel> shadeslayer_: please don't say that, otherwise I'll start looking funny at ubuntu-sdk >.>
<Quintasan> I was like: well, fcks, okay can live with that but shouldn't the cpu die?
<shadeslayer_> yofel: hehe
<shadeslayer_> ubuntu-sdk-os
<Quintasan> Imagine my face today when I boot the damn machine and it has 4 cores
<yofel> Quintasan: wat?
<Quintasan> quite close, got an image to accomapny that?
<Quintasan> since I have one
<yofel> I think we're thinking of the same one ^^
<Quintasan> http://pwr.quintasan.pl/wat.jpg
<Quintasan> Exactly
<Quintasan> I sometimes seriously wonder if it's me having bad luck or emmiting some kind of aura that makes pc parts behave in a completeely retarded manner
<genii> yofel: Seems to be some firefox os offshoot
<Quintasan> yofel: btw, I can't unlock my screen in KDE now
<shadeslayer_> <3 that image
<Quintasan> It keeps saying wrong password every damn time :D
<yofel> Quintasan: official KDE?
<shadeslayer_> you were hax0red
 * yofel remembers that in neon with the old locker
<Quintasan> yofel: Yeah
<yofel> but I think the new one works differently
<Quintasan> As in our packages
<yofel> not good :S
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: coming to Akademy right?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: No.
<shadeslayer_> :S
<Quintasan> I'm going to be bothering you online
<Quintasan> yofel: No idea how to debug this, currently I'm logging in via tty and killing it with dbus
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> lol
<yofel> me neither, maybe ask in #kde-quality if someone's awake there
<Quintasan> shit, if my 2x1TB drives die then I'm in a world of suffering
 * Quintasan backsup his keys
<yofel> fun
<yofel>   xserver-xorg-input-all xserver-xorg-input-synaptics xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-cirrus xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-video-mach64
<yofel>   xserver-xorg-video-r128 xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<yofel> er, prepend "The following packages will be REMOVED:"
<yofel> thanks saucy for removing the video driver I'm using
<Quintasan> DO IT
<Quintasan> DO IT
<yofel> don't wanna ;P
<Quintasan> You have to
<shadeslayer_> 0.o
<shadeslayer_> yofel: wasn't there a thread about this on ubuntu  devel
<yofel> shadeslayer_: yeah, but this isn't that but self caused because I had a bit of an unsupported setup on raring here >.>
<shadeslayer_> ah
<Quintasan> This is getting worse
<Quintasan> It automagically turn off by itself
<Quintasan> CPU temp is not reaching high levels (30*C)
<Quintasan> 30-40 more likely
<Quintasan> GPU is not overheating too
<yofel> resetting or actually powering off?
 * Quintasan looks for screwdriver
<Quintasan> yofel: it powers off then boots after two seconds
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer_> whaaaa
<shadeslayer_> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/bin/akonadi_kolabproxy_resource': No such file or directory
<Quintasan> yeah, and it won't boot normally since I have to do a little trick to let it boot
<Quintasan> as in I turn off the switch on the power supply, press the power button so it tries starting with the remainder of electricity in the circuits and then immediately turn on the switch on the power supply
<Quintasan> sounds stupid but it works
<Quintasan> don't ask me why
<yofel> and what does it do if you start it in a normal way?
<Quintasan> everything gets powered on
<Quintasan> fans, disks etc
<Quintasan> but I get no video output
<Quintasan> as in,  I can't even see POST screen
<Quintasan> When I do the retarded power supply trick it works
<Quintasan> I think it's time I just reassemble it
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> This was the first and the last time I actually let someone else build a PC for me
<apachelogger> Quintasan: short circuit? :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: How do I go about determining whether that's the cause?
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> wouldn't that actually damage my hardware?
<Riddell> ScottK: xnox: qt update verified on my computer in bug 1195007
<ubottu> bug 1195007 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "kile crashes when click on "file new + save"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195007
<shadeslayer_> !find akonadi_googlecalendar_resource saucy
<apachelogger> Quintasan:  it would if it didn't shut down ^^
<ubottu> Package/file akonadi_googlecalendar_resource does not exist in saucy
<apachelogger> Quintasan: disassamble, reassmble
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Well, I'm going to do that with the exception of CPU
 * yofel once had a PSU short circuit on him - but you *smelled* that
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: make sure everything is slotted properly
<yofel> dunno why the hardware survived actually
<shadeslayer_> my RAM didn't go all the way in and the machine didn't even POST and left me puzzled for quite a while
<Quintasan> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/69524/IMG_20130708_205229.jpg
<Quintasan> how the flying fcks do you demonunt this?
<Quintasan> things on top are not screws
<yofel> see the black parts where it's connected to the mainboard. There's usually some trick to unlock the hooks
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I'm not sure if I will be able to assemble it again
 * Quintasan doesn't touch that for now
<ScottK> Riddell: was that in KDE or Unity?
<yofel> ScottK: I can verify that ubunt9.2 makes kile work in unity
<yofel> and someone else confirmed that just now
<ScottK> K.
<ScottK> I'll release it once it's built. 
<Quintasan> Well
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer_: It still doesn't boot normally
<Quintasan> I'm probably going to find someone with more powerful PSU to see what happens
<Quintasan> Since I have to provide additional power to it
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> it just restarted when sitting on login screen
<Quintasan> seriously
<yofel> memtest?
<Quintasan> I'll try it
<yofel> in case dmesg ever showed random segfaults
<Quintasan> It didn't
<Quintasan> That's the problem
<Quintasan> I can't even get a proper fucking failure message from the system before it goes down
<yofel> although I only recently removed a memory DIMM that was causing system crashes but was error-free in memtest
<yofel> it also crashed another system so it has to be broken in some way
<Quintasan> It's like
<Quintasan> "Sup bro nothing wro...fuck"
<Quintasan> Power gets cut for a second or two and then it tries to boot
<Quintasan> yofel: no errors so far
<Quintasan> and it didn't reboot
<Quintasan> What the flying fsck
<yofel> well, that's how I was feeling too. I left memtest running for a day, 0 errors. Run windows for an hour - BSOD in MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
<yofel> I'm still not totally sure whether the PC is fine now or not, but without that memory it hasn't crashed yet
<Quintasan> yofel: Thing is - it doesn't even BSOD or panic
<Quintasan> the power gets damn cut for some reason
<yofel> well, until I told windows to not damn reboot immediately, my BSOD experience was "oh hi, what can I do for you todaREBOOT"
<yofel> except that I didn't have a moment where it was off completely
<yofel> ScottK: I just remembered why I gave up daily builds of stable kde branches: http://paste.kde.org/791636
<yofel> I'm just triggering another build of https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/+recipe/kubuntu-kdelibs-stable. If it breaks again I'll talk to the launchpad people
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> (or I need hardcoded version strings in the recipe text :/ )
<Quintasan> herp
<Quintasan> 5 passes
<Quintasan> no errors
<ScottK> yofel: I'm told us recipe format 0.3 instead of format 0.4 may help.
<ScottK> s/us/use//
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-09
<yofel> worth a try indeed, lets see what happens
<yofel> kde4libs - 4:4.10.90+git20130709-0~519~saucy1
<yofel> yay
<yofel> apachelogger: I'll leave designing a sane version number to you https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+recipe/kubuntu-kdelibs-stable
<ScottK> yofel: What's the -0~519?
<yofel> -0~{revno:packaging}
<ScottK> For the stable builds, can we do release number instead of name?
<yofel> no, ~<release>1 is appende by launchpad
<yofel> I filed a bug for that like half a year ago
<yofel> it's 'Low'
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Low means send patches or wait for the heat death of the Universe.
<yofel> well, in this case patches or until we actually reach u-series
<yofel> not too far away
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<smartboyhw> Good night yofel 
<ScottK> Quintasan: Re the firefox-en thing, installing kubuntu-desktop in a clean chroot doesn't pull it in, so likely the language thing.
<ahoneybun> hey manchicken
<manchicken> ahoneybun: Hiya
<ahoneybun> did you get to test moindump?
<manchicken> ahoneybun: Sorry, for some silly reason I thought you were doing that :)
<manchicken> I'll try now
<ahoneybun> reason I don't is I was confused with the thing
<ahoneybun> sorry :)
<manchicken> No worries :)
<ahoneybun> yea I was just wondering
<ahoneybun> if Ubuntu is moving to qml and Qt what does that mean for all the GtK/GNOME apps?
<manchicken> I can't do this, I think it has to be done from the machine on which MoinMoin is installed.
<manchicken> ahoneybun: I've heard a lot of people ask that question.
<ahoneybun> I think that it will just be like how qt covers over gtk apps in KDE
<manchicken> Yeah
<manchicken> It'll finally be a reciprocal arrangement.
<manchicken> Could result in *shock!* standards.
<manchicken> Or at least conventions.
<ahoneybun> that is one of the reasons I did not like Ubuntu Unity, no standards mix of GTK, Qt, and Nix?
<shrini> hello all
<ScottK> Riddell: Released the qt4-x11 revert to raring-updates.
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> soee, hey. Again, how's 4.10.5 in raring?
<smartboyhw> ScottK, ^
<soee> smartboyhw, smooth :)
<ScottK> Quintasan or yofel have been working on that.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, ooh
<soee> smartboyhw, do you have expirience with multiple distros on one PC ?
<ScottK> I'll approve it once it's uploaded.
<smartboyhw> soee, no.
<apachelogger> yofel, ScottK: 4:$UPSTREAM+git$DATE+bzr$REV~$SERIES$PACKAGINGREV I'd say
<yofel> apachelogger: ~$SERIES$PACKAGINGREV isn't doable though (even if I very much like the idea)
<yofel> apachelogger: +pkg{rev} or +kubuntu{rev} ?
<apachelogger> why is it not doable?
<yofel> there is no template for SERIES
<yofel> the ~foo1 part isn't editable
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> so it is always 1?
<yofel> yes
<apachelogger> quite the letdown
<apachelogger> yofel: ~pkg{rev}+series1 then
<apachelogger> or is that always ~series1?
<yofel> ~series1
 * apachelogger should get more coffee before talking about weird launchpad stuff
<yofel> or +r{revno}+bzr{pkgrev} ?
<apachelogger> IMO using bzr for the bzr import identifier of the source makes more sense
<apachelogger> wellll
<yofel> er, really o.O?
<yofel> well, ok
<yofel> from a certain POV, yes it does
<apachelogger> if you tell me that version as upstream I will at least be able to deduce that bzr was involved :P
<apachelogger> 4:$UPSTREAM+git$DATE+bzr$REV+pkg$PKGREV~SERIES
<yofel> ack
<apachelogger> new upstream will trigger upgrade, new day will trigger upgrade, new import will trigger upgrade, new packaging will trigger update
<apachelogger> should be all fine
<apachelogger> exceedingling long but sufficient layers of version sizing ^^
<yofel> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version 4:{debupstream}+git{date}+bzr{revno}+pkg{revno:packaging}
<apachelogger>   Could NOT find JPEG (missing: JPEG_LIBRARY JPEG_INCLUDE_DIR)
<apachelogger> awww
<apachelogger> yofel: looks good
<yofel> neeext
<yofel> where to put the imports? (here I could actually be convinced that projects would be the sensible way  to go)
<apachelogger> same as with neon, roll a dice :P
<apachelogger> either many projects ~kubuntu-packager/kde-workspace/master (allowing for more than one branch to be imported)
<apachelogger> or one project with many branches ~kubuntu-packager/kde-git-imports/kde-workspace (forcing other branches of the same repo to have some suffix or something e.g. kde-workspace.master and kde-workspace.framework-scratch)
<yofel> then I would rather do the projects thing. And maybe me and shadeslayer_ can clean up neon next week if there's spare time
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there is one case that could be made for a single project
<apachelogger> you can easily iterate everything
<apachelogger> iff all imports are there
<apachelogger> which is probably hard to get done seeing as a lot of stuff is imported all over the place on lunchpad
<yofel> right
<yofel> (latter I mean)
<smartboyhw> yofel, how's 4.10.5 -> raring-proposed? ScottK said you or Quintasan are doing the work:)
<apachelogger> -- The following REQUIRED packages have not been found:
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> and of course it's a qt library :@
<yofel> smartboyhw: not done, somtime today
<smartboyhw> :@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<markey> apachelogger: should I check for OpenGL or QtOpenGL? 
<apachelogger> markey: that depends on whether you do native paintaing using opengl ... at the very least you'll need qtopengl though
<markey> apachelogger: well I reckon QtOpenGL depends on OpenGL
<markey> so that should suffice?
<apachelogger> markey: qtopengl can also use GLES
<markey> I think we're compatible with ES
<apachelogger> markey: do you have beginNativePainting in your code somewhere?
<markey> nope
<apachelogger> then it doesn't matter anyway most likely
<apachelogger> simply check for qtopengl
<markey> ok
<apachelogger> (either that or you are not telling Qt that you are about to do native gl painting :P)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yofel: you don't have qimageblitz in neon?
<yofel> we do, that's *still* in kdesupport
<yofel> you need that for the oxygen-icons anyway
<apachelogger> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<apachelogger> dunno why cmake talks about sourceforge then -.-
<apachelogger> 844.1 MiB (41.22%) of 2.0 GiB
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain oxygen will eat all of that :O
<yofel> no, that's like 250M source + some 30M binary
<apachelogger> we'll see :P
 * apachelogger is in a very vim mood
<yofel> considering we've got the namespacing worked out you can just move it to the main ppa if you run out of space
<apachelogger> we'll see
<apachelogger> or just request a size bump :O
<smartboyhw> ScottK, any time to approve an SRU for me?
<ScottK> Not now.  Need to get ready to leave for a $work meeting.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, :(
<afiestas_> ScottK: thanks for your email with some "let's do it" feedback
<afiestas_> made my morning :)
<ScottK> I think it was a bit less enthusiastic than that.
<ScottK> I think it was more of "we could live with it".
<smartboyhw> ScottK, finished $work meeting already? That quick?
<markey> this QtScript crash bug was fixed in Qt 4.8.3, IIRC?
<ScottK> No, still getting ready to go.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, that's long:P
<smartboyhw> ScottK, just to tell you: The bugs are Bug 1189083 and Bug 1189085. The patch (same) is attached to the two bugs
<ubottu> bug 1189083 in ibus-cangjie (Ubuntu Raring) "Make "Preferences" button work in "IBus Preferences"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189083
<ubottu> bug 1189085 in ibus-cangjie (Ubuntu Raring) "ibus-cangjie missing dependency gir1.2-ibus-1.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189085
<smartboyhw> It's rather simple to review actually:P
<yofel> TBH, some of the dependency update information for a new KDE SC release could be extracted from project-neon, as that was already updated there before beta1 is even tagged
<yofel> except stuff that has daily builds there as well. E.g. SDO or akonadi
<yofel>  kde4libs - 4:4.10.90+git20130709+bzr92221+pkg519~saucy1
<yofel> looks reasonable
<shadeslayer_> whats that
<yofel> shadeslayer_: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+recipe/kubuntu-kdelibs-stable
<shadeslayer_> and that's being done why?
<shadeslayer_> did anyone test 4.10.90 for quantal apart from me? should I move it?
<yofel> <ScottK> I'm thinking if we did that, maybe we could send a point release straight to proposed since we'd have tested it already.
<yofel> <ScottK> So it would ~replace the updates PPA.
<yofel> wrt. stable daily builds
<shadeslayer_> I see
<yofel> I just added https://trello.com/c/gj9wpF5W for that, still incomplete I think
<apachelogger> yofel: do you have a neon policy on strict linking requirements?
<apachelogger> e.g. linking against qtgui/qtcore requires libgl to be present, so anything builddeping qt needs to builddep libgl
<apachelogger> I was thinking about a pseudo dev package... qt5-dev { depends: qt5, libgl1; files: null }
<shadeslayer_> doubt it
<shadeslayer_> Packaging for Neon 4 is very minimal
<shadeslayer_> so unless shlibs:Depends or misc:Depends automagically add that, no
<yofel> apachelogger: there is project-neon-kdelibs-dev for that
<apachelogger> ah
<yofel> not sure what that wasn't qt
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yofel> *why
<apachelogger> well, in qt5 we need that for qt as well
<yofel> then just move it there and make project-neon5-kdelibs-dev depend on it (or junk it)
<apachelogger> yah
<yofel> apachelogger: and no, there's no strict linking policy in neon (we use the defaults mostly)
<yofel> if anything there might be a place or two where rpath is forced
 * apachelogger meows
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: did you actually look into the zic thing?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: nope, I did not commit to doing that
<apachelogger> good
<apachelogger> because I removed it from my todo after asking you
 * apachelogger sighs
<shadeslayer_> -.-
<apachelogger> taring the kdesupport takes forever
 * apachelogger surely forgot a dep again 
<apachelogger> :S
<yofel> can't you just fork what we have in neon4?
<apachelogger> that's what I did I think
<apachelogger> ECM is new though
<yofel> ah
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 500936 :P
<ubottu> bug 500936 in umbrello (Ubuntu) "umbrello: command "Align right" essentially aligns left" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500936
<Riddell> apachelogger: we like to keep our users on their toes :)
<apachelogger> I see :P
<apachelogger> support should be building now, going to attempt workspace again tomorrow
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer_: did anyone actually subscribe kubuntu-bugs to the new packages btw?
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> 'afternoon apachelogger
<apachelogger> yofel: kubotu's back
<apachelogger> -> dinner
<smartboyhw> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 57 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greed, greet, hangman, host, identica, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, map, markov, modes, newpackage, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo,
<kubotu> rot, rss, salut, script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube; 32 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 1 plugin failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why (help <topic> for more info)
<smartboyhw> Yes!
<smartboyhw> :P
<agateau> Riddell: I think I fixed the icon issue in Ubiquity. Can't find a bug report for it. Do you know if there is one?
<Riddell> agateau: no I don't think there is
<agateau> Riddell: ok. Committing and filing merge request then
<smartboyhw> ScottK, can you try to approve my SRUs a.s.a.p so I can test it tmr morning?
<smartboyhw> It's Bug 1189083 and Bug 1189085.
<ubottu> bug 1189083 in ibus-cangjie (Ubuntu Raring) "Make "Preferences" button work in "IBus Preferences"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189083
<ubottu> bug 1189085 in ibus-cangjie (Ubuntu Raring) "ibus-cangjie missing dependency gir1.2-ibus-1.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189085
<smartboyhw> I'm leaving for London soon
<smartboyhw> So...
<yofel> apachelogger: at least not me, will look in a bit
<Peace-> mm http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858978
<Peace-> that was a comment on my blog
<Peace-> :S
<yofel> :/
<Peace-> ah seen the paste :D
<Peace-> it's not readable
<yofel> rekonq at its best -.-
<Peace-> http://pastebin.com/hbZd15z1
<Peace-> well i personally did not get the point of this   Installing a second browser as you say is no option in my case. I run a double boot and I am very concerned about using non native softwares on my Linux boot.
<Peace-> i can't understand why he can not install the second browser 
<Peace-> mah
<Quintasan> Well, fuck this, I give up.
<soee> KDE 4.11 RC1 tomorrow :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1194501] [ 4.8 Linaro regression] ICE on gcc-4.8 building kde4libs @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194501 (by Scott Kitterman)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-10
<smartboyhw> Damn, my login screen doesn't load (in X without Mir)
<smartboyhw> The Ubuntu one.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, when can you approve my SRU?
<maco> smartboyhw: i doubt he's still awake at this time of night
<maco> also i really wanted to give a much more smart aleck answer to that
<smartboyhw> maco: aleck?
<smartboyhw> What's that word?
<maco> it's me not saying ass in the channel ;)
<smartboyhw> maco: LOL
<maco> "smart aleck" is what adults say around children instead of "smart ass" at least where i'm from
<ScottK> maco: It's not even midnight yet.
<ScottK> smartboyhw: I'll take a look, but I don't promise to be comfortable with accepting them.
<maco> ScottK: grownup jobs start eaaaaaarly and bed times seem to get earlier and earlier as the years go on
<maco> my bedtime used to be 4am. it is now midnight.
<ScottK> maco: sleep is for the weak.
<maco> or 1 at the latest
<ScottK> smartboyhw: What release where then uploaded for?
<ScottK> Admittedly, I was weak for about 3 1/2 hours last night.
<ScottK> s/then/they//
<kubotu> ScottK: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<smartboyhw> ScottK: Raring only
<smartboyhw> Since the package don't exist in Precise or Quantal
<smartboyhw> ScottK: Um, it's not uploaded yet, the .debdiff is attached to the relative bugs
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i am here
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Duh, now since my Ubuntu can't go into the login screen (a bug discussed in ubuntu-devel) now I've fallen back to my own Chromium OS build:P
<Noskcaj> I'll have to wait to tomorrow before a i get a VM of kubuntu, i'm looking at packaging guides now. What do you recommend i do to start off?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Um, let me find the link
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Wait, you mean what guides to look for, or which packages you want to start?
<Noskcaj> packages, probably. but anything
<Noskcaj> nevermind, i found a video tutorial
<ScottK> smartboyhw: You don't want me to upload it, you want me to accept it after someone else has uploaded it.
<smartboyhw> ScottK: oh great, let me get Riddell or yofel or shadeslayer_ or apachelogger to do it
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Well, try to work on package upgrades in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kubuntu-packaging
<smartboyhw> * new versions
<smartboyhw> That's a simplier start:)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, what the process for package updating? use bug 1196978 as an example
<ubottu> bug 1196978 in sflphone (Ubuntu) "Please update sflphone to 1.2.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196978
<soee> good morning
<Noskcaj> since smartboyhw seems to be busy, can someone show me how to start updating the packages?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: um look at the packaging guide
<smartboyhw> Normally Kubuntu people just copy the debian/ folder into the new version
<smartboyhw> But for me, I would want to use bzr merge-upstream or uupdate 
<Noskcaj> ok
<yofel> normally we use uupdate too, but when teaching people how to do it then it's good to show them at least once how it's done by hand
<yofel> good morning btw.
<Noskcaj> can someone take a look at bug 1179207, i've uploaded a fix branch
<ubottu> bug 1179207 in nootka (Ubuntu) "Please update nootka to 0.8.77~beta" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179207
<Noskcaj> for sflphone, i assume debian needs to update first
<smartboyhw> yofel: please upload .debdiff at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/ibus-cangjie/+bug/1189083 to raring
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1189083 in ibus-cangjie (Ubuntu Raring) "Make "Preferences" button work in "IBus Preferences"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smartboyhw> ScottK needs someone to upload so he can approve
<yofel> smartboyhw: I'm no MOTU, either do a regular sponsorship request or ask someone else
<smartboyhw> yofel: I did do one, no one cared it for me:(
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I think you are Core Dev , so help me plz:P
<yofel> true, it's in the sponship queue. I guess people are busy
<Noskcaj> can someone review  https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/sflphone/merge-1.2.3-2 and https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/nootka/upstream-merge 
<Noskcaj> i probably did something wrong on the first one
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Looking at your merge proposal, is the Ubuntu-specific changes in 1.2.0-3ubuntu1 not applicable to 1.2.3 anymore?
<Noskcaj> I hadn't found the how-to yet for that then, but i'm pretty sure it's good.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: here's the simple question: Does the Debian package 1.2.3-1 contain nepomuk-core-dev as build-dep?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's needed?
<Noskcaj> i have to go, bye
<smartboyhw> Riddell: upload an SRU for me
<smartboyhw> Bug 1189083 and Bug 1189085 (same .debdiff attached)
<ubottu> bug 1189083 in ibus-cangjie (Ubuntu Raring) "Make "Preferences" button work in "IBus Preferences"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189083
<ubottu> bug 1189085 in ibus-cangjie (Ubuntu Raring) "ibus-cangjie missing dependency gir1.2-ibus-1.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189085
<smartboyhw> Upload it to raring
<smartboyhw> raring-updates, you know...
<smartboyhw> ScottK will help to approve after I or people in the Linux HK Community tested it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: sure will look in a bit
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Many thanks!!!!
<agateau> xnox: ping
<agateau> xnox: hi, I have been looking at implementing a wireless page in the kde frontend for ubiquity
<agateau> xnox: it looks doable, but it would need moving the gtk specific bits of ubiquity/nm.py into a separate file, does it sound doable to you?
<agateau> well except for the model passed to the NetworkManager class, for this I would write a qt adapter
<xnox> agateau: sure, sounds good.
<xnox> agateau: there is a pending change to remove password field, and instead ask "NetworkManager connect to this SSID" such that then networkmanager can prompt for passwords as it sees fit / needed.
<agateau> xnox: so networkmanager would pop up a dialog to ask for the password?
<agateau> xnox: that sounds less integrated than the current solution, what is the reason for this change?
<agateau> oh, maybe password-less wifi
<xnox> agateau: current one doesn't know if/when password is needed, so there are cases where it demands one (when networkmanager doesn't need one) or doesn't ask for a password, but it is needed.
<xnox> for certain wifi configurations.
<agateau> xnox: ok. offloading more work to network manager is probably more robust anyway
<agateau> xnox: only worry is whether kde frontend of networkmanager supports this
<agateau> xnox: is the change in a proposed branch?
<apachelogger> surely one could hijack a possible nm password window and integrate it in ubiquity using weird X magic
<apachelogger> (not that I think that this would be a good idea ;))
<xnox> apachelogger: yeah, don't use Xsocket, that like will not work on.... Mir.
<xnox> and ubiquity kind of needs to work on Mir with default toolkits =)
<agateau> (shh, don't write the M* word here)
<apachelogger> surely one could hijack a possible nm password window and integrate it in ubiquity using weird Mir magic? :P
<apachelogger> OTOH, agateau, depending on which piece of software displays the dialog you possible could wire the kdeui to whatever nm-kde thing there is
<agateau> apachelogger: assuming this whatever nm-kde thing as a dbus api or python bindings
<apachelogger> i.e. nm-kde forwarding password request to ubiquity, kdeui goes "weeh" and animated a password field appearing or something, user enters password, password is sent to nm-kde
<apachelogger> agateau: well, in the mid-term adding simple api for that may not be a big problem
<agateau> apachelogger: agreed, but that's out of scope for 13.10 I think
<apachelogger> +
<apachelogger> just write a trello card for 14.04 :P
<agateau> heh :)
<agateau> let me first figure out if i can get a basic wireless page running
<apachelogger> kdesupport built \o/
<apachelogger> agateau: while you are poking in ubiquity, please have a look at the "Proper spell-checking support enabled by default" thread on kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> for some reason we don't get an update-notifier file setup if ubiquity did an incomplete l10n installation
<Riddell> not having a working plymouth after install is more important than spell checking
<apachelogger> oh that is true
<smartboyhw> Riddell: you uploaded the SRU yet?
<smartboyhw> Hello apachelogger 
<apachelogger> yo smartboyhw
<Riddell> smartboyhw: not yet sorry will get to it shortly
<apachelogger> 1 → 75 of 1211 results	
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> only 1211 reports
<apachelogger> grub2 seems well triaged :O
<agateau> mmm, I have zero plymouth knowledge
<agateau> and I am not sure i want to get some
<Riddell> agateau: it needs update-grub being called after install
<Riddell> at least that's /a/ fix for it, not sure why it's a problem at all for kubuntu when it wasn't before and isn't for ubuntu desktop
<Riddell> bug 1171099
<agateau> Riddell: is this a new requirement?
<ubottu> bug 1171099 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Saucy) "kubuntu - plymouth not shown" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171099
<agateau> I don't think I will have the time to look into this
<Riddell> agateau: fair enough
<apachelogger> Riddell: I know the cause of the bug
<apachelogger> well in grub I do
<apachelogger> in terms of ubiquity I actually think the problem is in d-i
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know why we have it an ubuntu desktop doesn't?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ibus-cangjie uploaded to raring-proposed
<smartboyhw> Riddell: awesome! MANY THANKS!
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: in terms of grub
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it's a cascaded issue
<apachelogger> ubiquity/d-i doesn't write the default_cmdline for some reason (though according to my research it should...)
<apachelogger> and grub's postinst also doesn't write it (or actually it tries to write a null one)
<apachelogger> Riddell: correction... ubiquity/d-i set the value but do not run update-grub afterwards such that the setting is not applied
<xnox> was update-grub not run at all, or run before the value got set?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that sounds like something which should be easy enough to fix
<apachelogger> dunno, I didn't find out why exactly it refused to run update-grub
<Riddell> d-i/source/grub-installer/grub-installer has some stuff about running update-grub
<apachelogger> xnox: I think it may have been run before setting the value, but I am not sure on the details to be honest
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah it does not get run
<apachelogger> IIRC there is an if very much towards the end of the file that would if evaluating to true run update-grub
<apachelogger> and that is the one that should be executed from a process flow POV
<Riddell> mm my installer log from this ubuntu desktop install mentions..
<Riddell> Jul  8 18:24:33 ubuntu ubiquity: run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.8.0-26-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-26-generic
<apachelogger> needs to be after that
<Riddell> but the log doesn't show that grub-installer script running update_grub
<Riddell> it shows grub-installer script doing other stuff
<apachelogger> grub-installer is very silent by default
<apachelogger> grub-installer actually correclty fixes the cmdline in default/grub
<apachelogger> that's why a manual update-grub run brings back plymouth, it's really just the update-grub invocation that is not executed :/
<smartboyhw> Eh:(
<smartboyhw> Riddell: hmm I still can't see the upload in LP
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it'll be in the raring unapproved queue
<Riddell> needs ~ubuntu-sru to approve it
<Riddell> apachelogger: my bash isn't great, update_grub () has a variable called $update_grub for the command, I wonder if that name clash gets confused
<smartboyhw> Riddell: oh yeah, ScottK to do the work
<Riddell> apachelogger: just testing with this it does get confused http://paste.kde.org/792890/
<smartboyhw> ScottK: and I think at the same time you can approve the kscreen and libkscreen SRUs:P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not looking at it right now :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you call update_grub() it should work btw
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll give it a test, a long shot but maybe that's the issue
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy/archive, raring/beta, quantal/staging WIP | 4.10.5 raring/ppa, quantal/ppa, precise/ninjas WIP | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy/archive, raring/beta, quantal/staging WIP | 4.10.5 raring/ppa, quantal/backports, precise/ninjas WIP | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<yofel> quantal 4.10.5 now in backports
<yofel> smartboyhw: btw. could you please fix up the calligra 2.6.3 backports please? They're in dep-wait: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=calligra
<smartboyhw> yofel: ha? I'm leaving for airport within 1 hour
<yofel> ah ok, nvm then
<smartboyhw> And I'm not in HK until 31st July
<yofel> have a nice trip!
<smartboyhw> yofel: it's a vc problem
<smartboyhw> vc doesn't exist in raring 
<smartboyhw> s/raring/quantal/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "vc doesn't exist in quantal"
<smartboyhw> ~kubuntu-ppa/ppa 14.8 GiB (92.40%) of 16.0 GiB 
<smartboyhw> I think we need a cleanup
<yofel> there's not much we can remove from the backports
<smartboyhw> yofel: Oops
<smartboyhw> Hopefully it won't be full one day
<smartboyhw> Good bye guys, see you after 3 weeks, best of luck:)
<apachelogger> yofel: with ever so far reaching backports I reckon a size bump is in order 
<apachelogger> workspace build triggered
<apachelogger> build in 6 hours Oo
<apachelogger> source build that is Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, it is the update_grub variable,  works fine if I fix that!
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMY5VGYh2Go
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> yofel: do you haz wiki for neon?
<yofel> apachelogger: there is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon and the techbase page
<apachelogger> yofel: I'll add kf5 documentation tomorrow
<apachelogger> and fiddle builder into autobuilding ^^
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: curious, can we import each qt git repo separately? or do all of them have submodules in their history?
<shadeslayer> qt5 that is
<yofel_> shadeslayer: there are imports I created ages ago
<yofel_> I think 2 have submodules
<yofel_> (qtbase and something else)
<shadeslayer> okay, and do you know why everything was grouped under p-n-qt ?
<shadeslayer> instead of having a separate source for each module
<yofel_> harald's personal preference IIRC
 * yofel_ off - bbl
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> because that is how one is supposed to build qt from git
<apachelogger> so that seems like the sanest thign to do considering there is creepy stuff like if .git; make stuff work;
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and building each submodule isn't supported?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is
<apachelogger> you are just not supposed to do it
<apachelogger> it only gives you a headache
<apachelogger> nothing more to it
<markey> apachelogger: cmake question: my test for QtOpenGL is like this: find_package( Qt4 4.8.2 COMPONENTS QtOpenGL )
<markey> how do I check if it's true or false?
<markey> i.e. I can't figure out how to access the component part
<shadeslayer> don't you usually check with something like : if (QTOPENGL_FOUND) blah blah blah ?
<markey> yes, but it doesn't work here as QtOpenGL is a component of Qt4
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> markey: there wil be variables set for every qt library
<markey> that's what I assumed, but what are these?
<Riddell> look in FindQt.cmake ?
<Riddell> (I've got a fresh install so not on my machine)
<markey> hehe ok, I was hoping to prevent that ;)
<markey> alright
<apachelogger> markey: I don't think you need to find_package at all
<Riddell> #  QT_QTOPENGL_FOUND        True if QtOpenGL was found.
<markey> ah :)
<markey> thanks Riddell 
<apachelogger> markey:     macro_log_feature(QT_QTOPENGL_FOUND "Qt OpenGL" "Qt OpenGL support is required for blah blah" "" TRUE)
<apachelogger> TRUE/FALSE being requiredness
<markey> works, Riddell :)
<markey> Riddell: remember this crash issue with QtScript? was it fixed in Qt 4.8.3?
<markey> cause we depend on 4.8.2 currently, and we should probably bump it then
<Riddell> mm I think I've lost track of qtscript issues I'm afraid
<markey> not a problem. I suppose it can't hurt to bump to 4.8.3 anyway
<Guest48668> markey: that's fixed in 4.8.4
<Guest48668> ...
<markey> I'm pretty sure it was 4.8.3, only with Kubuntu it was different due to some patch
<yofel> markey: ah right, it was fixed in 4.8.3, which introduced a regression that lead to it being reverted and that was fixed in 4.8.4
<markey> yup, slightly confusing
<markey> I never understood really how that happened :)
<apachelogger>     - Drop kubuntu_pate_find_python.diff, kubuntu_kate_initial_preference.patch,
<apachelogger>       kubuntu_find_python.diff from debian/patches , not required
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is initial-pref not required?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174713] systemsettings package contains random plunder @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174713 (by Harald Sitter)
 * ScottK knew who filed that one just from the title.
 * genii sips his coffee and ponders "random plunder"
<Guest395> ...
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<ScottK> Whoever is uploading 4.10.5, did you check that all those packages really have changes or are you just uploading them all?
<yofel> ScottK: I am - and the script already did the check
<yofel> you'll get 42 packages in total
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I saw a few that hadn't been touched since .2, so I was concerned.
<yofel> Riddell: please never add additional changelog entries to the SRU packages in the PPA or I end up with stuff like http://paste.kde.org/793262
<ScottK> You did fix that, right?
<yofel> ScottK: that's mostly pino fixing icon paths and stuff like that for debian I think :/
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> ScottK: thankfully the 3 packages that looked like that got auto-rejected because the tarball wasn't uploaded
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Noskcaj> can one of you guys have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/nootka/upstream-merge
<Noskcaj> To update terminus, should i try and get debian to update first or go straight to ubuntu/kubuntu?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy/archive, raring/beta, quantal/staging WIP | 4.10.5 raring/queue, quantal/backports, precise/backports | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<yofel> WTH, since when is this channel +t o.O
<yofel> [16:14:36] *** Mode #kubuntu-devel +t by orwell.freenode.net
<yofel> ...
<skellat> yofel: ChanServ hasn't been having a good day
<yofel> yeah, I noticed..
<Noskcaj> i've finally got sflphone done, https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/sflphone/merge-1.2.3-2/+merge/174061
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: IIRC applied upstream
* hubbard.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy/archive, raring/beta, quantal/staging WIP | 4.10.5 raring/ppa, quantal/backports, precise/ninjas WIP | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy/archive, raring/beta, quantal/staging WIP | 4.10.5 raring/queue, quantal/backports, precise/backports | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1195007] qt patch introduces fatal gdk_x_error handler @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195007 (by Patrick Oßmann)
<ScottK> yofel: I started accepting stuff.
<Noskcaj> for bug 812134 should i go straight through ubuntu or go debian then ubuntu?
<ubottu> bug 812134 in xfonts-terminus (Ubuntu) "Konsole + Terminus font, wrong line alignment (Update to terminus 4.38)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812134
<ScottK> Generally Debian first is better if you can manage it.
<Noskcaj> i'll try but they have little reason to upgrade
<ScottK> yofel: No nepomuk-widgets changes?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-11
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1194501] [ 4.8 Linaro regression] ICE on gcc-4.8 building kde4libs @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194501 (by Scott Kitterman)
<manchicken> Tonio: Howdy
<manchicken> Anybody know when I need to have kubuntu-debug-installer changes done?
<manchicken> I should probably know this.
<manchicken> I'm doing a little bit more work to make sure I'm error handling and all of that fun stuff.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Did you see my minor patch on the dup prevention?
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I'm kinda depending on that change in this, so let me know if you don't like it.
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: where'd the patch end up? I don't think I've seen it
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: It's on my github
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: https://github.com/manchicken/libqapt/commit/f534f1b8eec83b44af261ccd88a5975c782630e9
<ScottK> manchicken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule - feature freeze is the end of August.  So that's the deadline.  Sooner is better, of course.
<manchicken> ScottK: Sweet. I figured it was just around the corner :)
<ScottK> Having it in for Alpha 2 in two weeks would be nice, if you want some pressure.
<manchicken> Never hurts
<manchicken> heh
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: python-apt has a little sources library itself, and its add() function checks to see if a duplicate source entry is actually enabling a new component (e.g. multiverse), and then adds the component to the proper entry
<JontheEchidna> I was wanting that behavior too, but was too lazy to code it when I wrote that method :P
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Yeah, this is pretty basic, but I think it'll at least prevent duplicate sources.
<manchicken> Exact duplicates anyway
<JontheEchidna> right
<manchicken> For the purposes of this program... that's kinda good enough :)
<JontheEchidna> I can see a situation where addEntry could still produce duplicates, but this is better than nothing
<manchicken> Yeah, and we could spend more time on it later.
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll add the patch and update the comment as a reminder for a more sophisticated solution
<manchicken> I just thought that dup prevention kinda belonged there.
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: There's not a function which gives me a QString from a QApt::ErrorCode, is there?
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: nope. If you'd like strings to copy/paste, I have some here: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/muon/repository/revisions/master/entry/libmuonapt/MuonStrings.cpp
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Backend::initErrorMessage kinda seems like the extent of it.
<JontheEchidna> There really could be a use for a KDE QApt integration library
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Yeah, like at least a decorator pattern or something.
<JontheEchidna> some standard error strings, maybe a few simple transaction widgets
<manchicken> Makes me pine for Obj-C categories.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: That sounds like a good thing to work on after this, provided Dear Leader doesn't have other priorities.
<JontheEchidna> Dear Leader?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, me?
<manchicken> Riddell ;)
<JontheEchidna> ah :)
<manchicken> You're only Great Leader.
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu really is a do-ocracy though. There's not really a benevolent dictator for life.
<JontheEchidna> Back to technical stuff, I kinda wish you could use multiple inheritance with QObject-based base classes
<JontheEchidna> you could make an interface virtual class, and then make a class based on QWidget + the QObject interface class
<JontheEchidna> seems a bit cleaner to use multiple inheritance rather than writing a bunch of boilerplate for a decorator pattern, but I don't think the QObject system likes it when a QObject inherits two QObject-based classes
<ScottK> So except for not working, it's better, right?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> It's just a part of moc that could have been designed one way, but wasn't
<JontheEchidna> sadly
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I don't know, I think a decorator pattern  works pretty well. If this was Obj-C I'd just use categories.
<JontheEchidna> Categories look interesting, and perfect for this usecase
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: I pushed the patch with a few stylistic changes, thanks for the patch.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: No problem, I'm just glad to contribute again :)
<ahoneybun> valorie: 
<ahoneybun> hello all
<manchicken> Death to the typos...
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Well, the good news is that it's updating sources.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: The bad news is that I seem to be going blind :)
<ScottK> We don't need to know about why.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: That said, I am making pretty good progress with the QApt::Transaction interaction with the cache updates.
<manchicken> ScottK: Well, aren't we Catholic today? ;)
<ScottK> No, but that doesn't mean I want to know everything.  Still such thing as TMI.
<manchicken> ScottK: Mid-digital hair notwithstanding... my blindness seems to be resulting in hours wasted on chasing windmills.
<manchicken> Anyway, it's midnight, and I'm sleepy. I'm going to go to bed. Hopefully my sight returns tomorrow.
<ScottK> Good night.
<Noskcaj> can someone review https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/plasma-widget-quickaccess/upstream-merge/+merge/174104 
<Noskcaj> It's missing a changelog edit, is that an issue?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Noskcaj> ok, fixing now
<Noskcaj> there, pushed
<ScottK> Riddell: Please fix up the SRU bug for owncloud to be about updating again and not removing (1079150)
<ScottK> yofel: Bad news on kdenetwork.  Please check the rejection comment.
<Noskcaj> I've updated tomahawk too, now i have to go and burn a bee's nest. https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/tomahawk/merge0.7.0
<ScottK> yofel: kdeadmin too.
<ScottK> yofel: I think both those were migrated to git/split for 4.11, so it's probably something wrong with the script that stitched it all back together.
<ScottK> OK, except those two, 4.10.5 is all accepted.  I think I've done enough damage for one night, good night.
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> ryanakca: any idea what that robert s e-mail is on about?
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you manage to get any recording equipment?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> ScottK: thanks for reviewing, I'll check what I can do about kdenetwork and kdeadmin (yeah, they're kinda stitched together)
<yofel> brrrr
<yofel> kuser has no license copies at all :S
<yofel> (not even in master)
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'll be talking to the recording people at Akademy es today
<shadeslayer> we can get some for KDS atleast afaict
<yofel> that would be fine for us I think
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> yofel: when do you arrive?
<yofel> shadeslayer: my plane arrives tomorrow around 2 (not sure which time zone though). I'll try to find you guys after I dump my stuff at boxto
<shadeslayer> ack, we'll probably be at the Akademy ES venue
<yofel> wait, spain is gmt+1 too, so yeah, make that 2
<markey> is the merge window for Kubuntu 13.10 already closed?
<yofel> nope
<markey> cool :) I'm asking because it would be nice to get Amarok 2.8 in
<yofel> markey: open till august 29th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<markey> which should be ready in a few weeks
<markey> great :)
<markey> that's plenty of time, and even enough for a potential bugfix release
<yofel> markey: actually, it's already in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.7.90-0ubuntu1
<markey> right, but that's the beta
<yofel> markey: if the beta is in, we can get bugfixes in till final freeze, so 2.8.X is no issue at all
<markey> it feels good that we can provide a very stable, reliable and featureful Amarok to Kubuntu users again, even without updates
<markey> after the last release was plagued by Qt bugs and whatnot
<markey> this reminds me: Qt project is not responsive with bug reports at all
<markey> we reported the QtWebkit crash issue with the Audio tag a few months ago. no response so far :(
<markey> so we have to work around it. Rekonq for example still crashes due to this bug
<yofel> :S
<markey> Mamarok: what's the URL for the qt bug you reported?
<markey> I'm gonna put some pressure on them
<Mamarok> which Qt report? I filed several in the last few years, none was fixed AFAICT
<Mamarok> the webkit one?
<Mamarok> the webkit one is https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-31181
<markey> thx
<ryanakca> Riddell: I think he's alleging that amd64 Kubuntu 12.04.2 iso is actually a Xubuntu iso.
<ryanakca> The sums in MD5SUMS are clearly different, so either he's pulling our leg, he burned the wrong image, or the xubuntu iso actually did get copied to kubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso on the mirrors. Seeing that he's the first to say anything about it (and hopefully more than one person has tried downloading 12.04.2), I'm willing to bet it's the first option.
<markey> never attribute to malice what could be stupidity :)
<ryanakca> :)
<yofel> ScottK: I tried to explain what happened to kdeadmin and kdentwork on the bug (and fixed some missing license copies upstream while at it......)
<yofel> while the sources look totally different from before I'm reasonably sure that the binary packages are the same as before
<ScottK> yofel: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> yofel: Accepted kdeadmin.  I don't see kdenetwork though.
<yofel> ScottK: thanks! I'll upload kdenetwork in a minute (doing a last testbuild to make sure I didn't mess something up just now)
<ScottK> Great.
<yofel> ScottK: kdenetwork up
<ScottK> Accepted.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what's the status of bug 1195806>?
<ubottu> bug 1195806 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "libkscreen and kscreen SRU to raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195806
<shadeslayer> yofel: your dongle is now being useful for vHanda :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: lol, fine with me as long as we don't forget about it again :D
<markey> is Amarok 2.8-beta available as backport for 13.04?
<ScottK> 4.10.5 is fully built on all archs for raring-proposed.  Need testers.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The status is it's more invasive than would normally be allowed, so I need to ask for an extension of our KDE SC MRE to approve it.
<xnox> what is the package name of kubuntu default icons theme?
<yofel> !info oxygen-icon-theme saucy
<ubottu> oxygen-icon-theme (source: oxygen-icons): Oxygen icon theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.90-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 28181 kB, installed size 30395 kB
<yofel> xnox: ^
<xnox> yofel: thanks.
<yofel> apachelogger_: true, it seems like neon5 is missing parts of the environment settings, I'll try to fix
<yofel> though I only get as far as
<yofel> plasma-shell(22334)/default WallpaperInterface::syncWallpaperPackage: Error loading the wallpaper (file:///home/ubuntu/: File not found) 
<apachelogger_> yofel: try pulling in kde-workspace as well now
<apachelogger_> that may help
<yofel> I installed project-neon5-*
<Riddell> apachelogger_: you booked travel yet?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-12
<Darkwing> Akademy is next week right?
<yofel> Darkwing: already going, with the main part starting tomorrow
<yofel> http://akademy2013.kde.org/program
<Darkwing> Oh nice.
<Darkwing> What day is the Kubuntu stuff?
<yofel> monday
<Darkwing> There going to be some remote participation?
<Darkwing> via mumble or a hangout or something?
<yofel> well, we plan on a mumble hangout, shadeslayer was asking around for recording equipment
<yofel> can't say much more until I'm actually there tomorrow
<Darkwing> Yeah
 * yofel off to bed - good night
<ScottK> Up and running on 4.10.5.  So far so good.
<ScottK> Would someone please look at KDE bug 322264 and see if you think it's something new for 4.10.5.
<ubottu> KDE bug 322264 in general "Crash on startup" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322264
<soee> good morning
<shrini> soee: good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1200523] Some of the kubuntu patches break plasma @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200523 (by karaluh)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1200523] Some of the kubuntu patches break plasma @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200523 (by karaluh)
<shadeslayer> yofel: we have recording equipment for KDS
<shadeslayer> professional stuff
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what was the question?
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw we might go for a late lunch
<shadeslayer> since the AGM is still going on -.-
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1200523] Some of the kubuntu patches break plasma @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200523 (by karaluh)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174605] No unlock dialogue after locking @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174605 (by naught101)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> lol where is smartboyhw ? just heard in radio that 14 years old hacker was captured for hacking fb fanpages :) and hes 14 right ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: I just arrived at botxo, but the registration desk doesn't open for another half an hour so i'll just take a break till then. 
<yofel> it's too freaking hot here...
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think we're heading to some bar or sth
<shadeslayer> after the AGM
<yofel> K. I'm here till 15:45 probably. Leave a message if you leave earlier, then i,ll just catch you guys at the registration if you're there
 * yofel off
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> shadeslayer: still at the conference building?
<shadeslayer> yes 
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<shadeslayer> this agm keeps on going 
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, I'll come over shortly
<shadeslayer> awesome
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The question was is that something new (322264) or related to code that changed in 4.10.5.
 * Riddell posts http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/12/akademy-2013-starting
 * skellat passes to Riddell some interesting logs: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/xubuntu-devel/2013/xubuntu-devel.2013-07-11-15.00.html
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-13
<utusan> I replaced gst0 with gst1 and kde was removed.  Any reason why?
<utusan> I find it odd that kde should depend on gst, and if it's a kubuntu thing then might as well depend on the newer gst1.
<manchicken> Howdy all
<ScottK> Howdy manchicken.
<manchicken> This is fun... Activities switcher seems to think my Code activity is still paused, even though it isn't.
<manchicken> Rebooting
<manchicken> That's better.
<manchicken> This is fun...
<manchicken> Now I get to figure out why my program is mysteriously closign.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1194501] [ 4.8 Linaro regression] ICE on gcc-4.8 building kde4libs @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194501 (by Scott Kitterman)
<Noskcaj> Can someone take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/plasma-widget-quickaccess/upstream-merge/+merge/174529
<Riddell> skellat: so you're considering XMir?
<Riddell> but not thrilled by it
<dmitryK> hi! I need some help with backporting a package. I created a recipe based on lp:ubuntu/raring/vc. The build of the package starts but the uploading to my ppa fails ;( Could you tell me what do I do wrong? https://code.launchpad.net/~dimula73/+recipe/vc-daily
<Noskcaj> dmitryK, so you're just making another vlc ppa? I suggest you run lintian and test the installer locally first, if you've not already
<dmitryK> Noskcaj: no, this is 'vc' library for sse/avx optimizations. It is not present in quantal/precise. And I need this library for daily builds of Krita application
<Noskcaj> ok, i'm lost already. wait for one of the people with more than a day in packaging experience
<dmitryK> Noskcaj: previously, this library was present in project-neon, but they dropped the support of precise/quantal a couple of days ago ;(
<dmitryK> I guess this is some launchpad bug/feature, because I previously had a copy of a vc package there. Probably it is not deleted somehow.
<yofel> dmitryK: INFO 	File vc_0.7.0-0~4~precise1.debian.tar.gz already exists in Krita Lime, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<yofel> you need to put the import branch revision or the date into the version, so there's never 2 builds with the same filename
<dmitryK> yofel: but I don't have any src packages in the ppa
<yofel> dmitryK: did you have one recently? does https://code.launchpad.net/~dimula73/+archive/krita/+delete-packages still list one?
<dmitryK> yofel: yes, I had one, but the list doesn't show it anymore.
<dmitryK> yofel: ok, I'll try to add a date
<yofel> hm... maybe the janitor didn't yet clean it up :/
<dmitryK> probably
<dmitryK> yofel: where can I find the rules of the package naming? The format of the package in the recipe of project-neon is different form the default one... Or I can create any name I want?
<dmitryK> or at least some guidelines?
<Riddell> hmm, I was just sitting next to the guy who coded vc into krita
<Riddell> dmitryK: did you get it working?
<Riddell> (we're at akademy so going in and out of things)
<Noskcaj> can someone look at https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/sflphone/merge-1.2.3-2 and https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/midori/upstream0.5.2
<Noskcaj> I probably screwed up on those two, but there's hope
<Noskcaj> also, https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/plasma-widget-quickaccess/upstream-merge which is done right, i think (i don't have kubuntu) 
<Noskcaj> but is from some random rather than the original package maker
<Riddell> valorie: ingwa would like to know about busses
<Riddell> Noskcaj: cool!
<yofel> dmitryK: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Specifying_revisions
<dmitryK> yofel: thanks!
<dmitryK> Riddell: Sven? ;)
<Noskcaj> Riddell, I'll have a new version of nootka uploaded tomorrow morning. It's got 6 new dependencies though (4 upstream, 2 debian)
<dmitryK> Riddell: yep, I just added a date to the package name and it uploads now. Now i'm going to read the naming guidelines to make it somehow consistent
<dmitryK> yofel: thanks for the help, it builds and uploads now! :)
<Riddell> Noskcaj: where is plasma-widget-quickaccess 0.8.2 to download?
<shadeslayer> yofel: zing
<shadeslayer> yofel: zing
<shadeslayer> yofel: zing
<Noskcaj> Riddell, the original (0.8.2-2) is on kde-look. the -2 is from the guy who attempted to take over maintenance. i'll find the link now
<Riddell> Noskcaj:  http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QuickAccess+for+KDE+SC+4.5+?content=134442  ?
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=134442 is a nicer link though ;)
<Riddell> hmm, doesn't fill me with confidence "First of all: I have no - I repeat NO - skills in coding."
<Noskcaj> Riddell, no, but from what i understand, it was copying from another thing and it's came out stable. I recommend you check before merging though
<Riddell> Noskcaj: just on terminology it's an update not a merge, nothing being taken from debian
<Noskcaj> I was wondering what the definition was, thanks
<Noskcaj> now if only sbuild would take less than an hour to setup
<Riddell> Noskcaj: mm this quickaccess 0.8.2-2 is mostly just commenting out the dolphin sorting bits which we already have a patch to fix rather than comment out
<Riddell> Noskcaj: midori and sflphone are not really our area, have you asked in #ubuntu-desktop ?
<Noskcaj> no, i was going to sort that out either tomorrow or when the MOTUs get to it. although they were down as kubuntu
<Noskcaj> and for the quickaccess plugin, i'll have a look at getting the stock 0.8.2 sometime soon
<Riddell> thanks
<Noskcaj> Riddell, should bug 1152698 be invalid as no 0.8.2 seems to exist
<ubottu> bug 1152698 in plasma-widget-quickaccess (Ubuntu) "update to version 0.8.2" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152698
<Riddell> NickNak: mm yeah I guess so
<Riddell> oh he left
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> yofel: my net is broken, I can ping the network gateway but can't open a site 
<yofel> shadeslayer: o.O
<yofel> shadeslayer: dns?
<shadeslayer> Google public dns 
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you ping 10.227.70.241
<yofel> shadeslayer: 64 bytes from 10.227.70.241: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=39.7 ms
<shadeslayer> huh 
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.95 saucy/script |4.10.90 saucy/archive, raring/beta, quantal/staging WIP | 4.10.5 raring/queue | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<Riddell> yofel: topicdiff?
<yofel> 4.10.95
<Riddell> cor, I missed that entirely
<yofel> not quite, the tarballs are up, but no mail yet
<Riddell> been up since wednesday
<yofel> hm
<yofel> I'll continue stress testing the launchpad importers then instead
<gstnet>  Hello, kwin-style-qtcuve and kde-window-manager in kde 4.11 beta are removing each other.. is that just a case of package not being avaialable yet?
<Riddell> gstnet: on saucy?
<gstnet> on raring, from beta  ppa
<Riddell> gstnet: hmm yes
<gstnet> oh, so it is not only me. good..i thought i messed something up
<Riddell> gstnet: recompiling to see if that helps
<gstnet> Thank you
<BluesKaj> will the alternate install will be available for 13.10 when the release is official ?
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chan
<Riddell> yofel: ah I see albert's e-mail now Subject: [kde-packager] Delaying 4.11 RC1 a bit
<Riddell> gstnet: debian added the breaks http://paste.kde.org/p0a2def56/
<Riddell> hum, but not sure why
<gstnet> ok, so somoene did it on purpose, so eventally will be resolved
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you alive?
<shadeslayer> kinda
<shadeslayer> filesystem crapped out
<shadeslayer> was trying to get the computer back up again for the last 40 minutes
<Riddell> gstnet: kde-style-qtcurve_1.8.14-3ubuntu3~ubuntu13.04~ppa1 uploaded to kubuntu-ppa/beta should be compiled in a bit
<gstnet> did you just edit control to remove that "breaks"
<Riddell> gstnet: no I updated to that newer version which doesn't get caught in the breaks
<gstnet> ahh, sweet thank you.. 
<gstnet> i just faked it here.. edited control and installed both packages and it worked.. but it will be nice to have new, proper version
<Riddell> yofel, shadeslayer, anyone: food?
<yofel> Riddell: sure, where are you?
<Riddell> yofel: I'm at the front of the main lecture theatre
<yofel> Riddell: ok, we're still inside, coming out in a bit
<yofel> Riddell: where exactly are you again?
<Riddell> yofel: front of lecture theatre
<Riddell> the main one
<Riddell> yofel: I'm giving up on you and going away with others
<yofel> Riddell: we didn't find you so we're now following d_ed into town. See you at the party later
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Noskcaj> I've uploaded a new version of nootka, what branch should i request to merge into?
<Riddell> Noskcaj: uploaded to where?
<Noskcaj> My own branch
<Riddell> Noskcaj: I'd prefer a bug report with the diff -urN of the debian/ dir and the .orig .dsc and .debian.tar.gz
<Noskcaj> ok? i've just gor a bzr branch. What do i do?
<Noskcaj> And the branch is linked to a bug report
<Riddell> Noskcaj: ok that'll do, e-mail it to kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> I should get to it tomorrow
<Noskcaj> ok
 * Riddell publishes http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/14/akademy-2013-day-1-photos
<juancarlospaco> :)
<manchicken> Does anybody else know QApt well?
<manchicken> I'm having a hard time figuring out which signal to connect to for updateCache() calls.
<manchicken> I thought that the QApt::Transaction::statusChanged(QApt::TransactionStatus) was the one to use, but that one doesn't seem to do anything when it's done.
<manchicken> I've looked in the example and I'm not seeing what is being used for this.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-14
<Riddell> manchicken: jontheenchidna and apol but neither are here just now
<manchicken> Riddell: That doesn't help me :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm trying to figure out what dbus is doing with this, but I'm not familiar with dbus.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1194501] [ 4.8 Linaro regression] ICE on gcc-4.8 building kde4libs @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194501 (by Scott Kitterman)
<Riddell> good morning Kubuntu
<Noskcaj> Maybe you should setup kubotu so it says hello back. ;)
<kubotu> hi, Noskcaj!
<Noskcaj> lol
<Riddell> voila
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: regarding copy-package, a suite is the release name?
<shadeslayer> or the suite is 'main'
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<shadeslayer> yofel: copy-package -p kubuntu-ppa --ppa-name staging -d ubuntu -s quantal -c main --to-ppa kubuntu-ppa --to-ppa-name=beta -n doesn't seem to work :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: why that's a fun error code
<shadeslayer> for those who don't know, he's running XMir and the error code that copy-package spits out is "Cannot connect to X Server"
<shadeslayer> yofel: no way to specify all packages?
<yofel> didn't see one
<shadeslayer> where's kopy-package? was it removed?
<yofel> kopypackages is in kubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> yofel: is it just me or did libkipi 4.10.4 not get released?
<yofel> should be at 4.10.2
<yofel> 4.10.4 was saucy-only
<shadeslayer> hm?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I see kde4libs 4.10.4 in raring?
<yofel> what does kdelibs have to do with libkipi?
<shadeslayer> no, I'm saying that did not get uploaded with the rest of KDE SC?
<yofel> nope
<shadeslayer> yofel: why?
<yofel> 0 changes since .2
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yofel: just seemed a bit weird to me due to version mismatch
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's some magic in the backport script to check if anything actually got changed
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> just not sure if that's a good idea, you have to keep track of why that package wasn't uploaded
<yofel> really?
<yofel> kubuntu-initial-upload's --sru mode checks for diff, any code and translation changes automatically mark a package for update, for the rest the script stops and shows you the diff
<yofel> if there's no diff at all the package is skipped
<shadeslayer> roger
<moray33_> Can I make here some suggestions about packages I think should be includede in next versions of Kubuntu? And a couple of configurations.
<shadeslayer> yofel: your kdevelop fix is waiting on armjf
<yofel> brrrr
<shadeslayer> okteta even
<shadeslayer> moray33_: sure
<shadeslayer> moray33_: we'll take them into consideration depending on licensing, disk size, and if it's worthwhile to have them
 * apachelogger_ notes that the mailing list may be more appropriate
<moray33_> icedtea-plugin, p7zip-full, kdeplasma-addons, unrar-free, sweeper, kde-config-grub2. Also, it would be nice kdegraphics-thumbnailers, kffmpegthumbnailer, kde-thumbnailer-openoffice and having those previous enabled in Dolphin. having double click in dolphin, and the Kubuntu icon the app launcher (I know this is not important but it would make Kubuntu less generic). Last, but not least, having the UFW KControl Module at least 
<moray33_> available in the repositories...
<shadeslayer> icedtea-plugin : java? not sure 
<shadeslayer> kdeplasma-addons is too bug
<shadeslayer> *big
<shadeslayer> kffmpegthumbnailer uses ffmpeg probably, so can't be shipped afaik
<apachelogger_> more importantly we don't have thumbnailing on by default
<shadeslayer> true ^^
<shadeslayer> bbiab, need to switch rooms
<apachelogger_> moray33_: what's the rationale for sweeper?
<moray33_> I think it's handy to have a cleaner
<moray33_> it's not the most important thing, though
<apachelogger_> right
<moray33_> icedtea-plugin should be a dependency of open-jre at least. Some users can install java but when trying to use it in a browser they can't (it happened to me)
<apachelogger_> grub2 we actually had on the ISO for a while, not sure why it got dropped but I seem to recall it having issues and blasting the user's config into oblivion
<moray33_> buy maybe it's not up to you
<apachelogger_> or perhaps it was decided that messing with your grub config is not something we encourage people to do
<apachelogger_> yeah, icdetea-plugin may actually be a candidate for on-the-fly installation
<moray33_> can you do something about it?
<apachelogger_> in some capacity (that is to say: for rekonq we can)
<moray33_> it couldn't be masked as dependency of open-jre?
<moray33_> marked
<apachelogger_> terribly unlikley, we are not maintaining the openjdk  package though so I wouldn't really know
<moray33_> sould I file a bug asking for it then?
<moray33_> should
<apachelogger_> yeah
<moray33_> ok, I'll do it later
<apachelogger_> or try to find someone in #ubuntu-devel to discuss that with
<moray33_> what about the rest of the suggestions?
<shadeslayer> moray33_: we have Kubuntu Developer summit on Monday
<apachelogger_> double click and kubuntu icon are not going to happen. we have a pending task to investigate UFW UI options for 13.10. unrar/p7 IIRC have legal implications (again on-the-fly installation may be an option)
<shadeslayer> maybe you can join us and discuss?
<apachelogger_> thumbnailing in dolphin is also not going to happen (previously discusseD)
<moray33_> how does it goes (Kubuntu Developer summit)?
<moray33_> why not double click?
<moray33_> and Kubuntu icon?
<apachelogger_> double click: upstream design/experience decision (i.e. KDE) and many times over discussed there
<apachelogger_> kubuntu icon: many times discussed... result is that you use a KDE product so the KDE branding ought to be preserved
<moray33_> Ok, I don't agree with the decission about the double click, but I think I can't do anything about it
<moray33_> and the UFW KControl Module?
<apachelogger_> https://trello.com/c/OUuTZcud
<moray33_> is this from two years ago? why UFW KControl Module has shitty UI? I've always liked it. And it's better than having nothing...
<moray33_> of from past may?
<apachelogger_> what do I know, that's why there is a task for it....
<apachelogger_> there are no open ports by default, so a firewall actually has next to no value on a standard setup
<moray33_> yes, but it you want to install it, you don't have any Qt/KDE in the repositories. You have to install gufw or compile kcm-ufw.
<apachelogger_> ah, packaging, yeah I guess that would be an optionj
<apachelogger_> assuming it works and is maintained
<moray33_> works for me
<moray33_> so, will you take in consideration make it available in the repositories?
<apachelogger_> moray33_: yah
<moray33_> great! by the way, I just remembered something
<shadeslayer> yofel:  marble-plugins : Depends: libqextserialport1 (>= 1.2.0~beta2) but it is not installable
<shadeslayer> !info libqextserialport1
<ubottu> libqextserialport1 (source: qextserialport): interface to serial ports for Qt-based apps - development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0~rc1-2build1 (raring), package size 27 kB, installed size 96 kB
<shadeslayer> !info libqextserialport1 raring
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> uh
<yofel> it should be in backports
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> someone needs to do a release announcement btw
<shadeslayer> 4.10.90 for quantal
<shadeslayer> needs kubuntu-ppa/beta and kubuntu-ppa/backports
<moray33_> I filed a bug sometime ago about jockey-kde not showing number versions but they said jockey-kde is not maintained and you can handle privative drivers from software-properties... I think it's wrong, I know in software-properties-gtk you can, but I don't have that tab in the kde version...
<moray33_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/1078379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078379 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Jockey-KDE doesn't show drivers versions" [Undecided,Invalid]
<moray33_> hello?
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> *grumble*
<yofel> *yawn*
<yofel> shadeslayer: yay, kdevelop fixed at least
<shadeslayer> right :)
<Riddell> Kubuntu champagne at Akademy https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-xvFwDx8QDr0/UeFHDpVZf5I/AAAAAAAAOtg/X2tsUhpo4ho/w843-h562-no/IMG_6625_v1.JPG
<ScottK> Who's the angry guy on the right?
<Riddell> that is the awesome yofel!
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/14/akademy-2013-day-2-photos
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Then who's the one in the middle?
<Riddell> ah that's vHanda, not directly kubuntu then
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> But he hangs out here, so we'll take him.
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> especially since he's now the award winning vHanda 
<vHanda> heh. I did run Kubuntu for 2-3 years
<vHanda> well, maybe just 2
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-07
<SierraAR> Hey, asked in #kubuntu about recommended system specs for running kubuntu 64-bit in a virtual machine (VMWare Workstation 10, if the specifis matter). What I plan on using it for is running ubuntu-based applications on my desktop, and for developing/testing of programs for Ubuntu. Recommended specs for Kubuntu that I've found online say a dual core 1GHz processor and 1 GB RAM. I can 
<SierraAR> easily meet that with the VM, but I'm not sure if I should bump that up to, say, 2 GB RAM because it's a virtual machine. (The CPU I'm using is a 4 GHz, so I don't think that will have any issues)
<SierraAR> valorie in #kubuntu directed me here to see what hardware you guys would recommend for developing/testing
<valorie> SierraAR: you might need some patience; the europeans are just getting online now
<SierraAR> That's fine.
<SierraAR> Not my first time staying up past 1 AMX D
<Noskcaj> SierraAR, It depends on if you want to test in a VM or not
<Noskcaj> If you're willing to re-install whenever you break something, just about any pc that will run kubuntu works
<SierraAR> Noskcaj: I'd be testing in the VM, unless you guys would recommend I set up a dual boot on my desktop instead.
<SierraAR> I don't currently have a second computer available
<Noskcaj> If you want VMs for when stuff needs testing, 4gb RAM and at least a dual-core cpu is minimum
<Noskcaj> Vms are best for getting started
<Noskcaj> *VMs
<SierraAR> I'll be so glad when I can afford the 32GB set of ram on my wishlist.. I currently have 8GB of ram available, but I can spare 4GB for when I'm working on ubuntu
<Noskcaj> SierraAR, That's plenty
<SierraAR> 2 cores at 4 GHz is good, as well? (Assuming the VM provides the full 4 GHz to the OS)
 * Noskcaj leaves to get food
<Noskcaj> yeah
<valorie> SierraAR: are you thinking of helping out here?
<SierraAR> valorie: When I've learned everything and know what I'm doing, maybe
<valorie> "learned everything"
<valorie> I love it
<SierraAR> s/everything/enough to say I'm not a noob
<SierraAR> Something like that xD
<valorie> lol
<SierraAR> I should know better... Several years with PHP/MySQL and I still poke the php.net cheatsheets
<valorie> but that's what they are for
<valorie> I often make my own, for various things
<valorie> or just blog about stuff, so I can remember
<Noskcaj> SierraAR, If you can start a VM or know any language other than english (programming or spoken), you know enough to help
<SierraAR> Yay I know something useful then, although I'm not sure if visual basic or php will help with kubuntu XD
<Noskcaj> SierraAR, I'd assume php could be used for something, i just don't know personally
<SierraAR> sudo apt-get -y update ; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<SierraAR> And that was the wrong window
<valorie> SierraAR: probably on our website php will be useful
<Riddell> hola
<soee> hiho
<Riddell> ooh, do we want our own baseball team? http://paste.kde.org/pyfudkvzp
<Riddell> or whatever softball is
<valorie> softball is baseball with a bigger, softer ball
<valorie> bit slower play, easier for amateurs
<apachelogger> slower, sounds dreadful
<apachelogger> relevant video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxu248aD6PY
<Riddell> so we don't want to sponsor them?  we'll be missing out on all that advertising to "the guy/men demographic"
<apachelogger> forward to Mark, let him decide? :P
<Riddell> I think if he'd said canoe polo I'd be more likely to be sympathetic
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what's the status on the docs server?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: good question, the germans wanted some more confirmation from the guy who bought it and that guy said he'd phone and talk to them
<Riddell> I'll ask for an update
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> romanians have started bugging me about the Romanian site
<Riddell> ah yeah, sorry :(
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: Takó says "Yes. I need to copy and send by email it. Today is my Printer ready and i will do it."
<Riddell> anyone have suggestions for what to rename baloo-et-al to?
<Riddell> upstream (me) has just changed the tar for kf5 version to baloo so it'll clash in the archive with kdelibs4 version
<Riddell> currently I'm thinking renaming the kdelibs4 version would actually be nicer
<Riddell> but I don't have a great name for it
<soee> hi, there is widget for milou, but is it possible to replace krunner with it ?
<Riddell> soee: krunner is hidden so there's nothing to replace visually
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 23 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee> Riddell: yup but i wonder if this widget can work as a replacemtn for krunner
<Riddell> soee: we did consider adding it by default, one issue is that it overlaps with kickoff for search somewhat
<soee> Riddell: well the issue can be fixed ill give +1 for such change :)
<soee> *if
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://www.google.com/maps/place/Carrer+de+Rocafort,+75/@41.3786036,2.1542382,18z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x12a4a27cd36a79c5:0xe1ad30a5597b95bc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://www.google.com/maps/place/Caixabank/@41.3783888,2.1545842,20z/data=!4m7!1m4!3m3!1s0x12a4a27cd36a79c5:0xe1ad30a5597b95bc!2sCarrer+de+Rocafort,+75!3b1!3m1!1s0x0:0xc689e5e0b8de9c2c
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 16 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-February/004032.html
 * ScottK hearts debcommit.
<Riddell> mm yes sorry
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: success! I think
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ sweet!
<shadeslayer> oh yay
<Riddell> http://ro.kubuntu.org/  romania is back!
<Riddell> docs are back! http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_4.98.0_utopic.html ta da!
<soee> :)
<soee> now lets wait for meta files :)
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> so.. baloo-kdelibs4 ?  baloo-old ?  baloo-previous ?
<soee_> and whats the current name ? :)
<Riddell> well baloo
<Riddell> but that's also now the name of baloo using frameworks 5
<soee_> i think something like baloo-kdelibs4 tells all you need to know about the package 
<Riddell> mm
<shadeslayer> sourcenames are not user visible
<Riddell> it does seem the best
<shadeslayer> and baloo-kdelibs4 is way too loong
<shadeslayer> baloo4
<shadeslayer> ftw
<Riddell> okay dokay
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 24 updates, showing the latest 6
<ScottK> Riddell: Call it nepomuk. 
<Riddell> >:)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we want to copy over kxmlrpcclient as a separate repo ? or should I do a copy inside the plasma-workspace repo?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd just copy it into plasma-workspace
<Riddell> rename it to kxmlrpcclientprivate or similar
<shadeslayer> ok, still need to figure out how to make dr konqi pick up everything though
 * Riddell adds https://trello.com/c/bHts0dQn/71-consider-using-baloo-kf5-by-default
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://doodle.com/32izsxtd53thtfyk want to sprint?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: so what still needs done on http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/ ?
<apachelogger> random note of the day some wordpress plugin or the other had a CVE recently
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what needs done to make that plasma 5 iso happen?  just keep gently poking colin?
<shadeslayer> dunno, what happened on that release thread
<apachelogger> unicorns
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the only points of contention were if it would be released (well whatever, we can put it on our server if not) and name (I don't like the name remix anyway)
<Riddell> nobody disagrees it should happen
<Riddell> assuming I haven't put them off by being all grumpy
<Riddell> Mamarok: coming to kubuntu@akademy? https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-akademy
<Riddell> apachelogger: when do we declaire your policy list done?
<apachelogger> when the council reached a conclusion and removes the ((NEW)) tags in the titles I guess
<Etriaph> *phew*
<Etriaph> I apologize for my absence, that contract was a doozy.
<Mamarok> Riddell: hm, I seem not to have authorization to open that pad, but no, I will not go to Brno, too complicated to dash to Switzerland in emergency if there is something with my dad
<Mamarok> I wil go to Randa, so at least I am not that far from Fribourg
<Riddell> Mamarok: ah yes sensible enough, and always the munich sprint later http://doodle.com/32izsxtd53thtfyk
<Mamarok> hm, that looks mor in my grasp, indeed
<Riddell> Mamarok: throw in your likely available dates if you might be interested, no worry if you can't make it
<Mamarok> shouldn't that always be two days?
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes it's fri evening to sunday
<Mamarok> ah, OK, I guess yes, I can arrange any of these dates, with the reservation that I have to rush to Switzerland on short notice
<Riddell> hi Etriaph, going to become an elite kubuntu ninja now?
<Etriaph> I have the summer for it, this contract paid well; I only slept about 5 hours a night during it, but it's done.
<Etriaph> Just have to get oriented with what I was in the middle of, but yes I certainly have time :D
<Riddell> yay :)
<Riddell> Etriaph: what were you in the middle of?
<Etriaph> I was devising HTML5 + CSS3 for the team member page.
<Etriaph> And I'm trying my best not to use plugins for WP in the process, but that doesn't seem likely.
<Etriaph> WP wasn't necessarily intended as a CMS, it's a blogging platform.
<Etriaph> To get it CMS-like, you need plugins.
<Riddell> yeah it's always struck me as weird that it seems more popular than drupal for cms when it's drupal that is a cms for static pages by default
<Etriaph> In the open source CMS world, the only CMS that really does the job well is Joomla!, but the folks who develop it write code that is .. a little too interesting for me
<Etriaph> At any rate, WordPress is just fine, we just need PodsCMS with it.  Pods lets you create your own custom content types, and lets you create much more granular roles -- a service that you need to install Pods to get, WP won't let you touch the permissions in that kind of detail.
<Etriaph> When's the next mumble?
 * Etriaph finally bought a mic.
<Riddell> Etriaph: none planned although we maybe should have one to go over the policy stuff
<Riddell> and wasn't ovidiu-florin_ going for membership?
<Etriaph> I wasn't aware he wasn't a member, I figured since he was organizing the web stuff..
<Riddell> that's why we need to fix that
<Riddell> you'll be pleased to know the server test.kubuntu.co.uk is on is back up today, it was down for a couple weeks
<Etriaph> I was just in time
<Etriaph> :D
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 22 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> hi vgezer
<Riddell> vgezer: wanting to come to akademy or our munich sprint?
<Riddell> vgezer: have you seen that test.kubuntu.co.uk is back up?
<Riddell> god I wish someone would put kde.org in a CMS
<Riddell> playing with HTML inside inconsistent PHP functions is so 1990s...
<soee> :D
<soee> Riddell: i can do it :)
<soee> Riddell: check this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLHZbL3lSFM
<soee> this is CMS im using in latest project :)
<soee> thers no easier way to manage content than here i think
<Riddell> soee: the difficulty with kde.org is it's got loads of content from years ago that should be kept
<soee> yeh probably :/
<soee> what was the link to 4.4.98 build status ?
<Riddell> 4.4.98?
<Riddell> of what?
<Riddell> I don't recognise that
<Riddell> we have plasma http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_4.98.0_utopic.html
<soee> 4.98 :D
<soee> yup, thank you
<Riddell> which is turning green, yay
 * soee dreams ... i hope this version will for for me
<soee> *work
<Etriaph> Riddell: Does test.kubuntu.co.uk have a backup system in place?
<mcstr> guys... any idea how i can remove old mobile-device entries stored in kde-connect? 
<Riddell> Etriaph: it should have a simple rsync onto my arm server at home, this hasn't been working until I hope I fixed it this morning
<Etriaph> Riddell: OK.  What I'll likely end up doing is creating a small plan for the changes I plan to make in LibreOffice and just run them by ovidiu-florin for a sanity check (or anyone who is in a position to help make a final decision) and we'll go from there.  I'd ideally like to be able to walk back changes if necessary, but I can develop here and get things finalized prior to deployment.
<shadeslayer> mcstr: just unpair?
<Etriaph> Riddell: Or would you prefer another medium for documentation?
<Riddell> Etriaph: calligra :)
<Etriaph> Well, I'd produce a PDF
<Riddell> whatever works best for you
<mcstr> @shadeslayer  no i mean the devices are still listed there
<mcstr> even if i unpair them
<mcstr> i have now  a list of one sgs4 and 3(!) sgs3 there
<mcstr> with only the sgs3 being active
<Etriaph> But I can do it in a Google doc too and share it with others.
<shadeslayer> hm
<mcstr> i tried to remove it reinstall it did not solve this issue
<shadeslayer> mcstr: qdbus org.kde.kded /modules/kdeconnect org.kde.kded.kdeconnect.restart
<shadeslayer> try that
<mcstr> and i love to flash custom roms on my sgs3 and everytime i do, i get a new entry in the list :/
<mcstr> thx
<Etriaph> Riddell: I'd rather not use Calligra, tbh :D
<shadeslayer> if it doesn't work, them remove ~/.kde/share/config/kdeconnect*
<Riddell> Etriaph: whatever works best for you
<mcstr> @shadeslayer  that made more sense! everything is fine now thanks a lot :)
<shadeslayer> cheers
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Etriaph> Evening lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Etriaph, how are you?
<Riddell> lordievader: want to come to kubuntu @ akademy or the munich sprint?  lots you can get into once you know the people
<Riddell> Etriaph: likewise if you've on the right side of the planet ↑
<Etriaph> lordievader: I'm fantastic, and yourself?
<lordievader> Etriaph: Doing good, messing with my RPi again :D
<Etriaph> Riddell: I'd love to, but am kind of land-locked in Canada right now.  Diagnosed with diabetes and fibromyalgia last year, still recovering from it
<lordievader> Riddell: When is that?
<Riddell> lordievader: akademy is in september, kubuntu day on thursday, akademy.kde.org
<Riddell> still working out the date for munich meeting 
<Riddell> http://doodle.com/32izsxtd53thtfyk
<lordievader> Hmm, in September college has started again.
<Riddell> they'll realise an educating experience when they see one
<Riddell> soee, BluesKaj: meetings if you want to meet the team and get into helping out more ↑
<soee> Riddell: what do you do on such meetings ?
<Riddell> soee: drink beer?  
<soee> i do not drink hehe :) 
<Riddell> drink irn bru?
<soee> irn bru ?
<Riddell> we chat about plans, hack on things and make the world a better place
<soee> usually im online so as nothing import is do be done in my personal projects im always here to help :)
<lordievader> Riddell: I'm not sure yet. Could you let me know when there is a more definitive date for the meeting?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> Etriaph: sounds horrible, if it's anything like head trauma then free software is a good route to recovery
<Etriaph> Riddell: Fibromyalgia is chronic pain, neuropathic in nature
<Etriaph> Riddell: The diabetes kind of killed my muscles, I'm on the mend but there will be physio involved beforehand.
<soee> there is an issue when with restricted extras 
<Etriaph> Riddell: Never crushes my spirit though, always on the go doin' something to keep my mind off of it
<soee> i tried to install kubuntu-restricted-extras, almost all went fine, except: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7761240/
<soee> *utopic
<Riddell> soee: file a bug on ttf-mscorefonts-installer I guess
<soee> hhm might be related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1300920
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1300920 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer failed to install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee> woho Frameworks 5.0 is out :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-08
<soee> good morning
<allee> vhanda
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> valorie: have you spokes to sgclark about travel?
<soee> Riddell: this meta package for plasma-next you mentioned last week was missing is ready now ?
<Riddell> not yet I'm afraid, too many releases!
<Riddell> hey looking nice and green :) http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_4.98.0_utopic.html
<soee> Riddell: yeah thats why i asked about this package - to test this green stuff :)
<Riddell> you can install it all, you just need to look at each source package and work out what binary packages it makes to install
<Riddell> I'll install it in an hour or two once I fix a couple of compile issues I see, I'll let you know how that works
<soee> Riddell: ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey soee
<Riddell> shadeslayer: alive?
 * soee wonders why in plasma-next ppa some packages are with version 4:4.97.0 when we have already 4.98
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which ones?
<Riddell> soee: which ones?
<soee> Riddell: for example kde-baseapps 4:4.97.0~git20140627-0ubuntu1, konsole 4:4.97.0~git20140623-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa3 or baloo5 and baloo-widgets5
<Riddell> soee: konsole and kde-baseapps don't get released yet so we just take a snapshot
<Riddell> soee: baloo5 source has been renamed to baloo
<Riddell> and baloo-widgets5 is also a snapshot
<Riddell> so that's all good
<soee> Riddell: why do theu dont released /tehy arent part of the plasma5  ?
<Riddell> soee: they're not part of plasma5, they'll be part of applications which is still work in progress
<soee> ok to have it more clear: kf5 = frameworks for apps and other stuff, plasma5 = more or less GUI and apps = apps build on top of kf5 ?
<Riddell> soee: yep :)
<Riddell> which were all released together as KDE SC in the olden days but now are released separately
<soee> so in first plac we have kf5, than plasma5, than we can expect apps right ?
<Riddell> yep
<Corodius> just out of pure curiousity, will there (eventually) be packages for Kubuntu 14.04, in some form (I assume a different PPA) for KF5/Plasma 5 similar to Kubuntu-Next PPA? Or will it only be packages as project neon 5 is now? just curious as I said :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no, I died, this is my ethereal form
<Riddell> Corodius: I doubt we will package KF5 for 14.04, I don't think there will be much demand and it'll take a lot of time
 * yofel spots a slayer's ghost lingering about in the shade...
<shadeslayer> :>
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u got utopic plasma5?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I got the supreme neon one
<apachelogger> :@
 * apachelogger needs a dpkg -L of plasma-workspace-data
<Riddell> hi apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Riddell: yo, please be pasting dpkg -L plasma-workspace-data
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-workspace-data
<apachelogger>  /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/klipper
<apachelogger> hurr durr, I think khelpcenter won't find that
<Riddell> muchos translations
<apachelogger> ah it will
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have no plasma5 khelpcenter in neon
<apachelogger> what is this?
<apachelogger> Riddell: all goody, thanks for the paste
<Corodius> Riddell: No worries, Thank you for the reply!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope
<shadeslayer> not that I can tell
<soee> Riddell: tested the latets plasma in VB, plasma-desktop held back as usual, after installing it  and rebbot problem with dbus after login and back to login screen
<Riddell> soee: try installing qt5-default
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, should I make new snapshots of the apps, or is there another priority for me today
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma-workspace could do with some love
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh missed that, on it
<BluesKaj> hard to love something that has the word "work" in it :)
<BluesKaj> for me anyway
<soee> Riddell: worked with qt5-default ;)
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> I should work out how to make qt5-default not required
<Riddell> something needs qdbus, not sure what
 * soee wonders how this ll wil work on my laptop (not VB)
<Riddell> it'll work awesome
<Riddell> money back guarantee
<soee> after last try im not so optimistic
<Riddell> sgclark: ignore the KF5XmlRpcClient that plasma-workspace wants, shadeslayer is working on that but the others should be easy to add
<sgclark> ok
<soee> here wss a fresh installation in VB, while on laptop it will use current user folder/settings
<soee> and they might result with som problems
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sgclark http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2014-July/033409.html
<BluesKaj> i see a lot of qt5 libs in muon that aren't installed, why not ?
<Riddell> because you haven't installed them?
<BluesKaj> not ready for prime time I suppose
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: if they're not required they won't be installed
 * BluesKaj refrains from asking anymore dumb questions
<soee> Riddell: just wonder, if i now install plasma withoout meta files, and i miss some files, are they going to be installed when you add this meta info ?
<Riddell> soee: yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: override_dh_auto_configure:
<shadeslayer>         $(overridden_command) -- -DECM_MKSPECS_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/qt5/mkspecs/modules/
<shadeslayer> why the ECM_MKSPECS_INSTALL_DIR in karchive
<Riddell> shadeslayer: probably historical, you can get rid of it as we set that in ecm directly now
<shadeslayer> cheers
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll upload karchive to the archive after some changelog cleanup then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay :)
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: karchive has no VCS packaging entries
<Riddell> shadeslayer: many of them probably miss that
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: karchive uploaded to the archive
<shadeslayer> plz be reviewing
<shadeslayer> oh
<ScottK> I'll probably have not much time for that this week.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I'll work on ecm next
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it's not time sensitive
<shadeslayer> ScottK: as long as it gets in before FF
<Riddell> or I can review
<Riddell> but why upload karchive before ecm?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, I forgot about ecm
<shadeslayer> doing that right now
<shadeslayer> for some reason I thought ecm was already in the archive
 * soee second attempt to install plasma5 +.+
<Riddell> sgclark: your packaging is now entering the archive!
<sgclark> Riddell: ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there, ecm uploded
<shadeslayer> I need to acquire food now
<shadeslayer> brb
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> sgclark: shadeslayer is taking the kf5 packaging and putting it into the ubuntu archive for all to use, no PPA needed
<sgclark> oh wow
<Riddell> at last your chance for fame and glory :)
<sgclark> Riddell: shadeslayer: want me to update all of them to include VCS, actually been meaning to do that
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah that would be good
<sgclark> on it
<Riddell> and writing a blog post saying how great it is and how more people should come and help out would be nice too :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok lol, need to dust off my blog
<soee> back :O
<soee> Riddell: i had the same issue - plasme did not load after login
<soee> *plasma
<soee> so i emptied my user folder, reboot and now im on plasma-next :)
<Riddell> sgclark: oh breeze needs some love, it's putting everything into breeze-cursor-theme but it now installs icons and other bits
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, on it
<soee> some icons missing in system-settings
<soee> also, im not sure is system-seetings package is updated as some entries liek Compositor are missing
<soee> dolphin crashes :/
<Riddell> well, it's allowed to, it's unreleased :)
<soee> what about krunner its also  not available ?
<Riddell> soee: works for me
<Riddell> plasma-workspace: /usr/bin/krunner
<soee> ok so its probably the problme with not working shortcuts
<soee> i have krunner process but can activcate it with ALT + F2
<soee> then new icons theme is not available yet ?
<Riddell> it's not complete, you can install breeze-cursor-theme (sgclark will fix the packaging) and switch to it in system settings
<Riddell> soee: do you have /usr/bin/kglobalaccel5 running?
<Riddell> plasma-workspace: /usr/bin/kglobalaccel5
<shadeslayer> sgclark: go ahead
<soee> Riddell: this is some command: plasma-workspace: /usr/bin/kglobalaccel5 ?
<Riddell> command is /usr/bin/kglobalaccel5
<Riddell> package is plasma-workspace
<Riddell> although it should get started by dbus I think
<soee> Riddell: yes i can see it in system monitor
<Riddell> soee: those missing patches in system settings are nice easy bugs to fix if you want to get your hands dirty
<Riddell> missing icons I mean
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8002194
<soee> Riddell: probably but atm i would have to spend a lot of time working out how to create, send them etc :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bah, no mention of kubuntu :(
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> jmux: I'll sue!
<shadeslayer> heh
<soee> milou is not working here also ?
<shadeslayer> soee: huh?
<shadeslayer> does milou not work for you in trusty?
<soee> no idea :) im on 14.10
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you might also want to add the stable url in debian/watch
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok will do
<sgclark> Riddell: can you review breeze to see that I split them out correctly
 * Riddell in meeting for a few minutes..
<soee> workspaces dont work with new plasma
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 10 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> soee: what do you mean by workspaces?
<soee> sorry, *activities
<soee> switching activity leads to plasmashell crash
<Riddell> mm
<soee> at first 1-2 crashes it retsarts but than it dies for good
<soee> and after reebot  crashes after login, deleteing som dot folders in home dir helps 
<soee> disn't inspect what folder/folders exactly
<Riddell> how do you even add or change an activity?
<Riddell> ah needs the plasma applet on the panel
<Riddell> works good here
<Riddell> got kactivities installed?
<soee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> soee: best report a bug I guess
<jmux> Riddell: Hmm. Nobody I asked knew of it. I don't think there is a problem, but it would have been polite to ask for an Ok... and yes, we're using Kubuntu ;-)
<Riddell> hah, so canonical just being cheeky
<jmux> Those BSP and Hackfests are for a reason
<Riddell> jmux: I think we'll schedule ours for the end of november to space it out for akademy by the way
<shadeslayer> I am unsure if we want one tbh :p
<Riddell> you and your swanning off to switzerland
<shadeslayer> we could just crash the BSP and get frameworks into debian
<Riddell> crash our own BSP?
<shadeslayer> crash Debian's BSP
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the idea is to have it joint with debian (at least)
 * shadeslayer throws some tacos at kconfig
<Riddell> that's why I send them the same doodle poll
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> <Riddell> jmux: I think we'll schedule ours for the end of november to space it out for akademy by the way < made me think we were going to have a separate one
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the other people invited are libreoffice and kdepim
<jmux> Well - I guess LO won't be at a BSP, as theiy have their big konference in September and a Hackfest in Toulouse at November. Yesterday I finally got a reply from Debian.
<jmux> I'll send a writeup tomorrow
<soee> hmm
<Riddell> jmux: oh? what did they say?
<Riddell> jmux: anything from kdepim?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I keep forgetting, workspace is not meant to be co installable right?
<ScottK> It's not
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, except parts which overlap with kde-runtime
 * shadeslayer goes back to replying to email thread
<ScottK> apachelogger: You should see my latest mail to kubuntu-devel.  It involves somewhat fancy use of make and sed in combination.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ you too.
 * ScottK would like some feeeback on this.
<Riddell> wibble, control.in, they're quite fragile from anything I've seen using them
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I actually think it's a neat idea
<shadeslayer> less manual work
<shadeslayer> and everyone knows I'm all for less work :p
<ScottK> Riddell: One thing a non-prototype instantiation would do is have a big comment across the top that says something like "### DO NOT EDIT - CHANGES WILL BE LOST - EDIT CONTROL.IN INSTEAD ###"
<ScottK> That's really the only issue I've seen with it.
<ScottK> The thing that's really fragile (and IIRC forbidden) is to try to generate dependencies this way.
<ScottK> We use control.in on the python metapackages and it's fine as long as you remember to edit control.in and not control.
<jmux> Riddell: Well - you also got all the reply, I have. KDE PIM had their doodle poll linked in the initial mail. Basicalyy they just wait for my announcement, preferably in November,
<jmux> Riddell: Seem I misread a name - the wasn't Debian but the KDE PIM...
<jmux> BTW - anybody already tried to port an app to KDE5? I'll get 5 students in September for half a year and I had the idea to improve the LO KDE4 backend (I have a plan) and a port to KDE5 (I have no plan).
<Riddell> jmux: I've not yet but there are plenty of Kubuntu specific buts that need ported to Qt5/KF5
<Riddell> and surely LO KDE needs some Qt5 porting
<jmux> Well I just want to prevent major fights with KDE5 before assigning the students. I didn't try KDE5 yet. The students should focus on the KDE5 port and not struggling to much with the very new KDE5 desktop.
<jmux> We have other projects - the students are free to choose. I just thought it might be an interesting project.
<Riddell> jmux: yeah that's fine, no need to run Plasma 5 to port apps to KF5
<Riddell> interesting and useful
<jmux> So installing Kubuntu 14.04 with kde5 libs (from PPA?) should be fine.
<Riddell> jmux: 14.10
<Riddell> needs to be utopic to get kf5 bits
<Riddell> but it's perfectly stable
<shadeslayer> ^^
<soee> iv installed latest updates and now activiteis work oO
 * jmux fixes LO bugs since three months - deep inside low level LO code
<shadeslayer> :D
<soee> but the main issue is shortcuts now, kurunner etc
<soee> not usre why but i have baloo v. 4.13.2 installed
<soee> is it valid ?
<shadeslayer> soee: why not
<shadeslayer> or well, why would it be wrong?
<soee> shadeslayer: because in plasma-next ppa i see 4.98.0
<Riddell> soee: install baloo-kf5
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766350/
<soee> gwenview to be removed ?
<Riddell> soee: upgrade it to version 4:4.13.2-0ubuntu1build1
<soee> where can i find thi updated version ?
 * ScottK pokes at apachelogger again.
<soee> Riddell: all the issues i have might be related ot some missing packages, i have installed some now i can open krunner but it searches nothing :)
<soee> ha linkf5runner-data was missing i think
<soee> *libkf5runner-data
<lordievader> Good evening.
<shadeslayer> waaaaaaaaaaaaattttttt
<shadeslayer> I can't revert a rev in bzr?
<shadeslayer> what is this? the 90's?
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> uncommit?
<sgclark> ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's not the last commit
<shadeslayer> it's like HEAD~3
<shadeslayer> anyway, git bzr to the rescue
<yofel> oh yeah, that's applying the reverse diff svn-style :P
<shadeslayer> >.>
<shadeslayer> oh lol
<shadeslayer> Initial release 	20 October 2000
<shadeslayer> for subversion
<shadeslayer> thats my birthday
<shadeslayer> or well, not that year
 * yofel thought it was older...
<shadeslayer> kind of weird how alot of initial releases happened on 20th October
<shadeslayer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_4.10_.28Warty_Warthog.29
<shadeslayer> I should compile a list of these things :p
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> sgclark: minor note, you replaced unstable with stable, what I suggested was adding stable to the watch file
<shadeslayer> and having unstable there too
<shadeslayer> atleast thats what I did
<yofel> that is the better choice in general
<sgclark> shadeslayer: oh? oops ok, will do
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> sgclark: it's alright :)
 * sgclark fixes
<shadeslayer> so far it's only been minor issues, packaging looks quite alright
<shadeslayer> sgclark: don't do kcodecs, I'm doing it
<sgclark> adding VCS while I am at it
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> cheers :)
<shadeslayer> do we *need* to build-dep on Qt5 Default?
<shadeslayer> yofel: as regex master, do you have a way to add un/stable urls in one line?
<shadeslayer> I tried a couple of ways, but they didn't work
<soee> thers no polish translation atm for plasma-next ?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> lconvert: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> most interesting
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> I thought qtchooser automatically chose whichever binary is isntalled
<yofel> shadeslayer: something like this maybe:
<yofel> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/((un)?)stable/([\d\.]*)/src/kde-workspace-([\d\.]*).tar.xz
<yofel> need to try it on something that's actually in unstable though
<shadeslayer> seems to work
<shadeslayer> yofel: try karchive
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> exclusively in unstable?
<shadeslayer> plasma
<yofel> what kind of syntax is this -.-
<soee> *plasma-next -  if i open Muon, select some packages to be installes and want to apply changes i have error message: This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided. Usually i should be asked for password. Any idea wht can be wrong ?
 * ScottK sees that every now and then.
<ScottK> No idea why.
<ScottK> When I see it, I take it as a sign I should be using apt.
<yofel> shadeslayer: looking at the manpage the path part until the final slash needs to be an exact match for a single directory as I understand it
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 11 updates, showing the latest 6
<danikvsn> I have a question
<danikvsn> How long would it approximately take to adapt the plasma update to Ubuntu for stable use?
<ScottK> Probably about 10 months when 15.04 is released.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: soee sounds like polkit kde issues
<shadeslayer> is the polkit kde daemon running?
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> yofel: drat
<soee> shadeslayer: i see polkid proccess
<shadeslayer> what about the kde daemon
<soee> *polkitd
<soee> oh  is it normal i have running kded4 and kded5 ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> especially if you're using kde4 applications
<soee> yup
<soee> someone here runnign atm plasma5 ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> but from neon :p
<shadeslayer> I should nag apachelogger to bootstrap it for utopic
<soee> shadeslayer: would you be so kind and check one thing ?
<shadeslayer> sure
<soee> in System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<soee> on the list - do you have entry releated to activities ?
<soee> *components list
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> try plasmashell
<shadeslayer> if not there, file a bug
<soee> ok :( btw does th printscr button works for you - can you take screenshot ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ovidiu-florin_> yofel: can you please help me with the IRC commands to switch my nick again
<ovidiu-florin_> something with ghost
<ovidiu-florin_> I think
<BluesKaj> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit 
<BluesKaj> by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST «username» «password» 
<soee> shadeslayer: ok last thing :) you go desktop properties and want to change wallpaper do you see previews there ? also if you click to select different file do you have previes ?
<shadeslayer> I thought that was released
<shadeslayer> yes and yes
<shadeslayer> soee: ^^
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: how do I switch nick?
<soee> shadeslayer: i dont have them  (thumbs) :/
<shadeslayer> soee: none at all?
<soee> any idea what this can be related to
<soee> shadeslayer: nope
<newnick>  /nick newnick
<shadeslayer> make sure you have kio-extras installed
<ovidiu-florin_> newnick: doesn't work
<ovidiu-florin_> I have to ghost it showhow
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin_: try /msg nickser help release
<soee> shadeslayer: dependencies problem  kio-extras : Depends: libexiv2-13 but it is not installable
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> soee: what happens when you try to install that package
<shadeslayer> I need to run soon
<soee> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766929/
<Blueskaj_> ovidiu-florin_:  usw a different bick , newnick was just an example
<Blueskaj_> nick rather
<shadeslayer> stuck in proposed
<shadeslayer> soee: aha
<shadeslayer> exiv2 will cause breakage
<shadeslayer> so it's being held back
<soee> so atm it is impossible to install kio-extras right ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> ovidiu-florin_:  use the ghost command BluesKaj gave you, then you should be able to use /nick
<ovidiu-florin_> yofel: it replyes ovidiu-florin is not online.
<yofel> ovidiu-florin_: how does /nick fail then?
<ovidiu-florin_> doesn't do anything
<soee> shadeslayer: thank you for your help :)
<shadeslayer> soee: np
<shadeslayer> soee: you could download kio-extras and recompile it yourself
<yofel> ovidiu-florin_: that can't be... no server response at all?
<shadeslayer> heading home I am
<shadeslayer> night
<yofel> nini
<ovidiu-florin_> yofel: no
<yofel> ovidiu-florin_: if neither server nor nickserv respond I'm out of ideas, #freenode might help
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_:  is your nick registered?
<ovidiu-florin_> yofel: I ran /nick ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin_> is this command wrong?
<yofel> no..
<ovidiu-florin_> * 435 ovidiu-florin #gcc Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<ovidiu-florin_> WTF? again?
<ovidiu-florin> Done
<yofel> hehe
 * yofel wonders if he's still banned in #bash
<ovidiu-florin> ask the admins to fix that
<ovidiu-florin> it happened to me to
<yofel> ah, I'm not, so that's good :)
 * BluesKaj is still banned in #ubuntu, but can't be bothered to appeal an unjust decision
<BluesKaj> i don't know enough about unity etc anyway
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> hey Etriaph
<Etriaph> I trust everyone is well today?
<BluesKaj> fine here
<lordievader> Doing good here, what about you Etriaph?
<Etriaph> Pretty well, listening to Chopin and writing some code.
<Etriaph> Good way to spend the afternoon :D
<lordievader> :)
<BluesKaj> how many bits to the bar ?
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 10 updates, showing the latest 6
<Etriaph> Riddell: ping
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 12 updates, showing the latest 6
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 11 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee> someone knows if it is possible to make yakuake works in plasma5 ?
<soee> now i know why thers no shortcut for activities: http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2014/06/07/the-future-of-activity-switching/
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 12 updates, showing the latest 6
 * apachelogger has much tired eyes
<apachelogger> Riddell: u still up?
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<valorie> Riddell: I've replied to her last email, yes (and I got the money from Canonical finally)
<apachelogger> someday I should also ask for money from canonical
 * apachelogger always feels like he has to look at things into a kubuntu capacity then; limits the view :P
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-09
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please review and test libkubuntu master
<ScottK> If anyone cares about qbzr, they might look into the it fails adt with the new pyqt4.
<soee> good-morning
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you open eyes and look? :O
<Riddell> soee: meh I can't get breeze icons to work :(
<Riddell> and breeze kwin style makes everything crawl
 * mgraesslin points out for the millionst time that the breeze deco should not be used
<Riddell> now I see why!
<mgraesslin> ;-)
<mgraesslin> btw it depends on the system, on my system it works fine
<apachelogger> ohoho
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have intel graphics? if so do you get random paint artifacts at times when stuff isn't being updated properly in plasma?
<apachelogger> Riddell: also please review changes since last tag in http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fsitter%2Flibkubuntu.git
<apachelogger> I made your locale bug go away in the least shitty way possible which is still a very bloody workaround
<Riddell> yes I have intel
<Riddell> no I don't have any random paint artifacts
<Riddell> yay to fixing libkubuntu, review added to my todo
<soee> Riddell: the breeze icon them is unfinished a lot
<soee> Riddell: what kwin style ? the window decorations ?>
<Riddell> yes
<soee> Riddell: im using it
<apachelogger> you shouldn't
<soee> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/09/snapshot1.png
<Riddell> lucky you :)
<Riddell> I moved onto trying to get qtcurve to work, which it doesn't :(
<soee> Riddell: not so lucky :D i have no thumbs, previes etc :)
<soee> kio-extras could not be installed atm
<soee> due to dependency problems
<Riddell> works for me, what's the problems?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769599/
<soee> Riddell: i also cloned breeze them from git, but it also missing a lot of items
<Riddell> soee: what happens when you apt-get install libexiv2-13 ?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769640/
<soee> Riddell: shadeslayer said yesterday that thi spackage has been held or something
<Riddell> soee: oh it's in utopic-proposed
<Riddell> so aye, add -proposed in sources.list I guess
<shadeslayer> nooo
<shadeslayer> it'll break stuff
<soee> ;]
<shadeslayer> alot of it
<soee> and i dont want to break a lot ot things :D
<apachelogger> the correct solution is to fix it :P
<soee> i have some updates now and one package kept back:  fonts-thai-tlwg
<soee> no idea what it is for :)
 * shadeslayer is hungry
<soee> also, is it possible in plasma5 to fix the locale warnings http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769658/ ?
<Riddell> do you have polish locale installed?
<soee> how can i check this ? if i pick polish language from the list in system settings it is set bot nothing downloaded :_)
<Riddell> do you have language-pack-pt installed?
 * Riddell lunches
<apachelogger> soee: locale -a
<soee> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769676/
<apachelogger> soee: your LANG value is invalid
<apachelogger> needs a .UTF-8 or .utf8
<soee> :O
<soee> how/where i can fix it ?
<apachelogger> where ever you set that var
<soee> hmm no idea, maybe this Reginal Settings section in system settings does something wrong
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> it forces .UTF-8
<apachelogger> if .kde/env/setlocale.sh has no .utf then you broke it :P
<yofel> LANGUAGE=en_US:de:en
<yofel> how fun
<soee> thers no such file like .kde/env/setlocale.sh
<soee> thers no env/ in .kde :)
<apachelogger> then it's not the kcm :P
<apachelogger> yofel: hm?
<soee> let me check my backup
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> apachelogger: just looked at mine and found that
<apachelogger> yes, looks fine? :P
<yofel> ah, all good then ^^
<apachelogger> assuming you have en_US>de in the kcm (which is a bit silly tbh :P)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I think I just thought of an improvement to the locale fix
<soee> i havent such file after Utopic  fresh install
<apachelogger> the file is only created when you use the kcm
<apachelogger> soee: check /etc/default/locale or something like that
<soee> also i had to use english in installer because after language chanmge ubiquity fails 
<apachelogger> that's the one created by ubiquity
<soee> apachelogger: uqbiquity has problems with languages :)
<soee> basicly it works only with english i think :D
<apachelogger> even so it would be odd if it wrote an invalid locale in LANG but managed to set LC_ correctly
<soee> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769709/
<apachelogger> oh actually my idea was wrong :'<
<apachelogger> soee: well, something else is setting LANG then :P
<apachelogger> and it's not official
<soee> ;o
<apachelogger> grep for LANG in $HOME or something
<soee> btw thers an annoying bug in konsole in plasma5 where before the pointer there is like 20px black space covering text -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: why does the next ppa have konsole from git?
<Mamarok> Riddell: hm, there seems to be another doodle poll for a KDE Munich sprint, are you aware of that? See also the plasma-devel ML: http://doodle.com/w4d2hdfmxhyn3duq
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> https://plus.google.com/105109608651530723751/posts/2595gTuahYT :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: yeah that's the kde pim one, depending on how many people are interested we can have just 1 sprint all together, jmux is looking after it all
<Riddell> apachelogger: because it has no release yet
<Mamarok> well, then we should keep an eye on their doodle, if the choose another date...
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> would be much better to be together
<apachelogger> Riddell: it wouldn't be released any time soon
<apachelogger> so it's counterproductive to put it in the ppa
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, what qtcurve is it that you mention in your email?
<apachelogger> we need testing with konsole4 not 5
<Riddell> sgclark: https://github.com/QtCurve/qtcurve this one I think
<soee> apachelogger: /home/soee/.config/plasma-locale-settings.sh here i have 2 entries related to locale settings export LANG=pl_PL and export LANGUAGE=pl
<Riddell> I can't get it to work though
<apachelogger> soee: ah, upstream bug then
<apachelogger> please report in bugs.kde.org
<sgclark> Riddell: I will give it a try :)
<soee> apachelogger: for what product  https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?format=guided ?
<apachelogger> soee: systemsettings -> language kcm 
<apachelogger> (I think anyway)
<apachelogger> one really wouldn't believe just how much kde software we have
 * apachelogger is installing rubbish for like an hour now
<shadeslayer> jmux: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8004150
<Riddell> IBM? now that's just random
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where's neon khelpcenter?
<Riddell> shadeslayer seems to have collapsed on his desk
<Riddell> should I be worried?
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we want the plymouth-theme-breeze?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> doesn't have VDG approval etc.
<Riddell> apachelogger: going to submit it to them?
<apachelogger> already did, haven't gotten anything back yet
<apachelogger> I understand they are swamped a bit^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in my head
<shadeslayer> which is throbbing
<apachelogger> because you were up past bedtime
<shadeslayer> and?
<shadeslayer> tell me something new
 * apachelogger is already on drugs because of that
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> stupid late night hacking broke me alright
<apachelogger> getting too old for thi 
<apachelogger> s
<shadeslayer> I can't listen to the shins
<shadeslayer> because I left my headphones home
<shadeslayer> :(
 * apachelogger throws a keyboard
<apachelogger> go make some khelpcenter prettyplzses
<shadeslayer> I did
<apachelogger> all hail the hypnotoad in that case
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AOfbnGkuGc
<Riddell> apachelogger: any thoughts on why I can't tag oxygen-fonts  "Resolving the project oxygen-fonts failed. Going to try again in 5 seconds
<apachelogger> Riddell: same reason you cannot roll a tar from it
<apachelogger> cannot resolve kdereview projects right now
<shadeslayer> makes my head hurt
<Riddell> oh, yes
<Riddell> I knew that
<Riddell> now how do I tag svn again?
<Riddell> ug, svn copy, that's nuts
<apachelogger> oh yeah, I need to write support for that
 * apachelogger sighs
<Riddell> shrug, it's hardly a big use case
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> additional wallpapers are in svn
<apachelogger> so are pos
<Riddell> right but easier to write a few lines of bash for when it needs done
<Riddell> pos?
<apachelogger> translations
<apachelogger> I am so not sure what to do with them really
<apachelogger> back when everything was in svn it used to be simple as the same base revision could be used to identify the source and translation tags, nowadays it's all messed up
<Riddell> dfaure takes a copy of them into git and tags that
<Riddell> for kf5
<apachelogger> yeah, you mentioned
<apachelogger> that's also wrong and doesn't scale for apps though
<apachelogger> it certainly would be the simplest solution from a release pov
<apachelogger> why ever does powerdevil in next have a data package
<Riddell> for the data files?
<apachelogger> but why? what's the point of that?
<Riddell> well quite, saves some space on the archive same as any -data package, no clear threshold of when you should add one and when not
<apachelogger> when it makes sense for the user I'd say :P
<apachelogger> because they do blow up the cache
<apachelogger> which means the user needs to download more, which means all applications need to iter more, display more, sort more, do more
<apachelogger> so what excessive splitting like that does for the user is make things slower
<Riddell> when does it make sense for the user?
<apachelogger> Riddell: multiarch lib packages most prominently
<apachelogger> as a developer I can then easily xcompile and as a user I can install foreign arch software (e.g. a 32bit proprietary software)
<yofel> lintian even has a warning if /usr/share takes too much space in a package, going with that is usually sane
<Riddell> nah that doesn't need it if the files are bit-for-bit the same
<apachelogger> yep
<Riddell> fair enough
<sgclark> I am also seeing that users miss installing recommends and wonder why things are not working as expected, they missed data packages
<soee> owncloud-client does not cooperate with system tray in plasma5
<soee> sgclark: exaclty :) thats why i had problems making things work in plasma5 
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am reasonable certain if the files are the same dpkg will still report it as a conflict, because it is a conflict ^^
<soee> so i checked every libkf5* package and installed manually wht needed
<yofel> apachelogger: not for multiarch if they have the same md5sum
<apachelogger> I did not know that
<yofel> if the files are different it's a conflict, if same then not
<apachelogger> all the data packages should go away then :P
<Riddell>  -data packages should be Depends not Recommends surely?
<sgclark> yeah something needs to be done differently
<sgclark> I will fix to whatever you guys decide
<apachelogger> Riddell: depends on the files really
<apachelogger> I'd argue for reliability they should be depends in particular since I barely have seen a library that would actually handle missing data files correctly ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation#Multi-Arch:_foreign_support_packages
<shadeslayer> by those standards, libkcodecs needs to be multi-arch: foreign?
<apachelogger> yofel: oh actually, the reason would also be to save actual space on the target system for multiarch
<apachelogger> so there's a legit use case there
<apachelogger> for applications there is no point, I'll argue not even the lintian size warning makes all that much sense effectively
<yofel> how? If the files are in the same place they'll just get overwritten
<yofel> if dpkg even touches them
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, but the debs each are bigger
<apachelogger> ah, sorry, my brain failed half way through the sentence
<yofel> true....
<apachelogger> yofel: I meant to say that the size of the binary packages is bigger than it needs to be if you put data into multiarched lib packages ^^
<apachelogger> so, more download, more unpack IO etc.
<apachelogger> which data nicely solves
<apachelogger> powerdevil has libs :O
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> Riddell: powerdevil bzr has unreleased 4.98 is that correct?
<Riddell> apachelogger: for some value of unreleased, it's in PPA but not archive
<Riddell> we're not setting bzr to released until there's a new version
<apachelogger> confusing
<apachelogger> Riddell: do I dch -i or dch -a if I fix something?
<yofel> just dch
<apachelogger> that's -a then
<yofel> with the new behaviour, if you have UNRELEASED, -i will increase the number without adding a new entry
<yofel> totally useless IMO, so -a is what you want
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> we should just retire the changelog entirely and autogen from bzr :P
<shadeslayer> agateau: ping
<shadeslayer> agateau: kapidox is both Python2 and Python 3 compliant?
<agateau> shadeslayer: pong
<agateau> shadeslayer: it should be, though I always test with python2
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> sgclark: kapidox needs fixing, since you can have both python2 and python3 packages
<shadeslayer> sgclark: plus, you should use the cmake configure stuff instead of python setup.py install --root=debian/kapidox --install-layout=deb --install-data=/usr/share/kapidox --install-lib=/usr/share/kapidox --install-scripts=/usr/share/kapidox
<shadeslayer> oh gawd :3
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/pykde4/utopic/view/head:/debian/rules
<Riddell> random e-mail du jour, guy has sent patches for perlqt http://paste.kde.org/pdat4jwme 
<sgclark> shadeslayer: umm clear as mud, will look in a bit
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I'm going to pass this off to ScottK
<shadeslayer> since he knows alot more
<sgclark> shadeslayer, thanks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: mind fixing kapidox? I am not entirely sure of a good way to build for Python3 and Python2 and that pykde4 rule looks quite scary
<agateau> shadeslayer: the cmake lines are there for KDE developers because they are used to it, but kapidox is a Python package, I am not sure it makes sense for packagers to use CMake
<shadeslayer> agateau: ah ok, well, anyway, package was only being built for python2 afaict, so needs fixing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: The CEA is the French Alternative Energies and Atomic Energy Commission (Commissariat à l'énergie atomique et aux énergies alternatives) < neat :p
<ScottK> shadeslayer: File a bug and assign it to me. 
<Riddell> French nuclear power stations use Perl Qt?!
<shadeslayer> ScottK: against what? :p , kapidox isn't in the archive yet
<Riddell> agateau: get out of there quick!
<ScottK> Okay mail me. 
<agateau> Riddell: hu, I am missing context
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> agateau: 13:57 < Riddell> random e-mail du jour, guy has sent patches for perlqt http://paste.kde.org/pdat4jwme 
<Riddell> 14:01 < shadeslayer> Riddell: The CEA is the French Alternative Energies and Atomic Energy Commission (Commissariat à l'énergie atomique et aux énergies alternatives) < neat :p
<Riddell> 14:02 < Riddell> French nuclear power stations use Perl Qt?!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.cea.fr/english-portal/cea/identity/facts-and-figures
<agateau> Riddell: I see :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sent
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7770174/ < looks like duplicated descriptions
<shadeslayer> we can nuke the kconfiggui stuff from kconfigcore and vice versa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I agree
<shadeslayer> who's the resident expert on Multi Arch btw? :p
 * Riddell watches tumbleweed drift by
 * yofel sips on his coffee cup
<shadeslayer> mmm coffee
<Riddell> anyone able to tell me why this metapackage for kubuntu-plasma5-meta doesn't work? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-plasma5-meta_1.308.4.dsc
<Riddell> I run update and it says  ? Unknown desktop package: kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<Riddell> but kubuntu-plasma5-desktop does end up in metapackage-map
<soee> ;]
<soee> Riddell: on plasma5 atm ?
<Riddell> soee: yes
<soee> Riddell: do you have the same issue with task manager like: hover some item, click ... windows not showin, move a mouse 1px and window will shows up
<Riddell> how do you mean windows not showing?
<soee> Riddell: if window is minimized or not the active one, you click on its icon in task manager (without moving mouse after click) it wont activeate unless a mouse is moved a bit
<Riddell> soee:  yeah I see that
<Riddell> weird
<Riddell> file a beastie
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell fwiw I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec#Binary_package_control_fields
<shadeslayer> which explains this 
<shadeslayer> +magic
<yofel> yeah, the debian folks sure enjoy having the "official" docs for multiarch on the ubuntu wiki :P
<shadeslayer> :p
<Riddell> hi Squt, is there a kf5 quassel we should be caring about?
<shadeslayer> santa_: ping
<shadeslayer> santa_: in kcoreaddons is all of that extra harnessing required when running tests?
<shadeslayer> the tests still fail for me
<shadeslayer> mmm passes on buildd
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<santa_> shadeslayer: what I did was enoough to fix _my_ problem
<santa_> shadeslayer: do you have the failing build log?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7770346/
<soee> brb, logout :)
<soee> is it possible to make yakuake works with current Konsole version ?
<santa_> shadeslayer: the override_dh_auto_test wasn't taken into acount. do you have any idea why?
<BluesKaj> soee:  I'm using yakuake and it's mapped to the F12 key 
<soee> BluesKaj: yes but im on plasma5 now and yakuake doesnt work with current konsole version
<BluesKaj> uhm, launching it from the cli?
<soee> BluesKaj: it opens with F12 but thers no terninal visible but message: 
<soee> Yakuake was unable to load the Konsole component.
<soee> A Konsole installation is required to use Yakuake.
<BluesKaj> install the konsole with muon I guess
<shadeslayer> santa_: yes, because I was testing it by removing your modifications
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> it builds
<Riddell> BluesKaj, soee: if you have kf5 konsole then no qt4 yakuake won't work with it
<santa_> ok
<soee> Riddell: ok, thanks 
<Riddell> as apachelogger says, we should probably move the konsole package to kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<soee> Riddell: and the old one will be available by default ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  thanks for the tip, I was about to ask about the plasma 5 stability 
<soee> if so il give +10 for such change :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: FWIW if there's a kpart problem I think that needs to be reported somewhere
<apachelogger> and to that extent libraries that back a kpart *must* be coinstallable
<apachelogger> I suspect our packaging is at fault tough
<Riddell> soee: it's still in the archive but you'll have to do faffy apt commands to install it
 * BluesKaj passes on qt5 for the moment
<soee> Riddell: and if you move Konsole from next to experimental, tham simple reinstall wont work ?
<Riddell> soee: you can also  wget http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/konsole/konsole_4.13.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb; dpkg --install konsole_4.13.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> it's... Quintasan!
<Quintasan> It is I
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What did happen with sddm packaging?
<shadeslayer> being reviewed in debian
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<shadeslayer> I sent it off to lisandro
<Quintasan> Riddell: status of qa.kubuntu.co.uk?
<shadeslayer> it's back
<shadeslayer> life is good
<Riddell> Quintasan: the background picture isn't as wide as this new widescreen monitor I have
<Riddell> been some css fix
<Quintasan> Indeed.
<Riddell> needs some css fix
<Quintasan> Riddell: background-size: cover; I guess
<soee> Riddell: works perfect :) can i blacklist konsole from ppa next ?
<Riddell> Quintasan: genius!
<Riddell> soee: I'll move it out of next and into experimental so you won't get it again
<soee> Riddell: nice, thank you
<Riddell> I hope we have somewhere to canoe at akademy next year, it's should be a requirement
<soee> so there are only to annoying issues left: kio-extras package and dolphin crash all the time (wonder if this crash might be related to kio-extras)
<Riddell> I'll move dolphin to experimental too
<Riddell> probably just needs a recompile
<Riddell> but I guess it crashing shows why it's best not to have it in next ppa
<Riddell> soee: ta da! kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<Riddell> how does that install for you?
 * shadeslayer throws a few octopuses at kdbusaddons
<soee> Riddell: package ready to test ?
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lp5a-r3MJU
<Riddell> soee: yep
<soee> i should reinatll plasma-desktop or ?
<Riddell> soee: no, install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<soee> what was teh command to send cmd result into paste.ubuntu.com ?
<apachelogger> | pasteit
<soee> no such command :)
<apachelogger> maybe it was itpaste
<apachelogger> oh who knows
<apachelogger> pastebinit
<soee> apachelogger: thank you
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7770597/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: errors.ubuntu never gives me any data anymore btw, not sure what I am doing wrong
<apachelogger> maybe it hates me
<shadeslayer> same here
<shadeslayer> ask ev
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I am leaving
<Riddell> soee: ah, our old -proposed issue
<apachelogger> I'll leave you with this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o
<soee> Riddell: yes :)
<Riddell> maybe I should make the PPA not need -proposed
<apachelogger> feel free to figure out what this has to do with anything
<apachelogger> maybe I'll tell you tomorrow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do the kdbusaddon tests actually run for you?
<Riddell> but first working on the baloo/kdepim issue
<shadeslayer> they don't seem to run on launchpad and here
<Riddell> shadeslayer: um, dunno, the packages build, can't remember what the package says
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: don't forget to revu libkubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tomorrow
<apachelogger> and if you feel like it upload and SRU, otherwise I'll throw a utopic tomorrow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pk0eit2v9
<shadeslayer> sgclark: re SDDM : <lisandro> shadeslayer: the copyright file needs some love
<shadeslayer> missing copyright holders
<sgclark> thought you took that over?
<Riddell> shadeslayer did take it over but he's always been alergic to copyright files :)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I will take a look, but the only thing I recall with that is a ton of images I could not figure out copyright on
 * sgclark shrugs
<shadeslayer> mm ok
<shadeslayer> sgclark: poke upstream if licensing is confusing
<sgclark> poke upstream?
<shadeslayer> yeah, send sddm maintainers a email or open issue on github
<Riddell> sgclark: don't let shadeslayer bully you into doing it if you don't want to
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> My intention wasn't to bully anyone :p
<sgclark> They are quite clear on licensing here: https://github.com/sddm/sddm Licensing, which is what I fillowed, what is not clear is what debian wants
<sgclark> s/fillowed/followed/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "They are quite clear on licensing here: https://github.com/sddm/sddm Licensing, which is what I followed, what is not clear is what debian wants"
<sgclark> neat
<shadeslayer> sgclark: Debian says you've missed out some folks who are mentioned in the headers but not in debian/copyright
 * sgclark blames copyright-helper
<sgclark> alright I will take a look through every darn file, will be a few
<shadeslayer> heh yeah, it's not fun work, I know :(
 * genii sips his coffee and ponders "The Distro for Octopuses"
<shadeslayer> you need 8 keyboards to operate it!
<lordievader> Good evening.
<BluesKaj> libexiv2-13 , is there a ppa for this?
<BluesKaj> need a source
<BluesKaj> there's a debian source, is that usable ?
<soee> BluesKaj: shadeslayer says its broken, it is nn proposed
<BluesKaj> ok soee thanks ...should have waited i guess
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it's in -proposed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdnssd up as well
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I can only find one that I missed, but I seem to have my sddm... where is the one you are working on?
<shadeslayer> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sddm
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> shadeslayer: commited the missing copyright I found, I am very sorry but I have no idea how to extract copyright from individual images. Headers should be covered though
<shadeslayer> sgclark: cheers, and thanks! :)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: want to investigate why kdbusaddons tests don't run ? :p
<sgclark> shadeslayer: theey aren't disabled are they?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: no
<sgclark> shadeslayer: and depends, up  to Riddell as to my priority, that or qtqurve
<shadeslayer> sgclark: for some reason, after running dbus-launch, the tests simply don't run
<shadeslayer> up to you really :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  odd I can't find the -proposed repos, only one I can find that's relevant is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<Riddell> sgclark: qtcurve low priority I'd say, nothing uses it yet that is on by default
<Riddell> BluesKaj: not a PPA, normal ubuntu repo, see sources.list
<Riddell> or tick the box in software-properties
<sgclark> ok, investigating kdbusaddons
<BluesKaj> oh ok thanks Riddell
<shadeslayer> you really don't want to enable proposed btw
<Riddell> BluesKaj: but yes, beware that proposed is by nature likely to cause breakage
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  I must have deleted proposed from the sources.list, it's not there
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  i need it for a lib that's not available in my sources
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: right, and I'm saying that don't enable proposed because it will break things
<shadeslayer> assuming you're on utopic
<BluesKaj> correct , but things are already broken , ...no dolphin for example
<Riddell> sgclark: I moved kde-baseapps and konsole and baloo-widgets to kubuntu-ppa/experimental cos people were moaning, you know how people are
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah, makes sense. Thanks
<sgclark> shadeslayer: kdbusaddons fixed, should now actually run tests
<Riddell> and removing -proposed from kubuntu-ppa/next so reuploading kio-extras
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yay, I've slightly improved the variation
<shadeslayer> alrighty, I'm done for today
<Riddell> me too, let's play table tennis
<sgclark> Riddell: ok since you guys are done, I am going to take a bit of a rest, I will continue my qtcurve/breeze efforts when I get back
<Riddell> sgclark: great, thanks a lot for all your packaging
<soee> Riddell: thanks for kio-extras :) have my thumbnails visible :D
<Squt> Riddell: not yet, I was planning to look into quassel-kf5 in Randa
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<Etriaph> Riddell: ping
<Etriaph> Or perhaps any council members about?
<shadeslayer> Sput: you're coming to Randa? :D
<Sput> shadeslayer: jop
<shadeslayer> oh my :3
<shadeslayer> this is going to be awesome
<Sput> you mean we are going to be drunk for a week? :D
<Riddell> Etriaph: pong
<Etriaph> Hey there.
<Etriaph> I have this laid out https://notes.kde.org/p/8hvCI43aPH
<Etriaph> Just want to know who to discuss it with/how to move forward once I've solidified all of my dependencies (ie, making it all work)
<Etriaph> This is based on a previous Etherpad @ https://notes.kde.org/p/y4frUrFlrY
<Riddell> gosh lots in that
<Etriaph> It's based on all of the information I was given, but placed succinctly in one pad
<Riddell> sounds very cool
<Etriaph> This will allow someone with the team member role to manage just that, if desired.
<Riddell> main issue I can see is it'll have a lot of duplication with launchpad teams
<Riddell> launchpad.net/kubuntu-members will already have quite a lot of this information
<Riddell> and it would be good if it could sync to that to not have to keep it updated in two places
<Etriaph> Do you know if LP has an API?
<Quintasan> Etriaph: It does.
<Riddell> yeah it does
<Etriaph> Ooh.
<Quintasan> https://help.launchpad.net/API
<Riddell> use python-launchpad lib to get to it
<Riddell> or I guess you can use any progamming launguage but python has the supported library
<Riddell> I guess the main person to talk to should be ovidiu-florin_ as he's leading the new website
<Quintasan> I'm pretty sure it's JSON so you could even use hmm Haskell for it
<Riddell> no no, better use objective cobol
<Quintasan> >COBOL
<Quintasan> Uh no
<Etriaph> I don't even want to *think* about COBOL
<Quintasan> Haskell is fun actually.
<yofel> but haskell is create, but you could use ocaml just for the fun of it
<Etriaph> Been there, done that
<Etriaph> haha
<yofel> er, great
<Etriaph> If they have some kind of JSON-RPC service (hopefully 2.0) it'll be a cinch.
<Etriaph> But in order to sync it, I'd have to create a plugin.
<Riddell> Etriaph: members should have a wiki page on wiki.ubuntu.com, would be good to sync with that as the bio
<Etriaph> Let me dig into the LP API and see what gives.  I'll adjust the action plan accordingly and we can reconnect tomorrow sometime to discuss?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> I'll be out for a couple hours in the evening at about this time probably but otherwise good
 * Riddell wanders off
<ScottK> Riddell: re quassel, the trunk in git works with Qt5, but no KF5 yet.  Sput said he'd do a release when we needed it.  I'm inclined to wait for the next cycle to match when we go to Plasma 5.
<Quintasan> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad
<Quintasan> Just wow
<yofel> lolwhat
<Quintasan> Just what the hell internet.
<valorie> if only the Randa funding had part of that potato salad money
<sgclark> hi valorie any luck on tickets?
<sgclark> valorie I have to step out, we can continue the akadamy conversation via emails :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-10
<ovidiu-florin_> jose: hello
<jose> ovidiu-florin_: hey!
<ovidiu-florin_> long time no see
<ovidiu-florin_> how are you?
<jose> I'm good, I'm good, what about you?
<ovidiu-florin_> I have a new job and I quite enjoy it
<ovidiu-florin_> but since I'm just starting I don't have that much free time
<ovidiu-florin_> I have to study a lot
 * jose has to study for his final exams
<ovidiu-florin_> I'm getting started into embedded programming :D
<jose> woohoo!
<ovidiu-florin_> good luck on the exams
<ovidiu-florin_> ;)
<jose> thanks
<jose> about the website
<ovidiu-florin_> I've seen the server is up again
<ovidiu-florin_> :D
<jose> there are things I don't find
<jose> I don't see any duplicate images
<ovidiu-florin_> hmm
 * ovidiu-florin_ checks
<jose> also, we're waiting on the evolve guys
<ovidiu-florin_> so, someone is still working on that?
<ovidiu-florin_> good to know
<jose> I think yes
<ovidiu-florin_> jose: any news on the "Create a Team / Contributors / Sponsors page" task?
<jose> I'll open another thread since the last one didn't have a lot of reception
<jose> but that'll have to be tomorrow, or well, later today
 * jose has to run to bed
<jose> but just email me with an avalanche of tasks and they'll be done
<ovidiu-florin_> The day just started for me, and at the new job I can't work on anything else, So same for me. In the evening
<jose> awesome
<jose> see you in around 12h!
<ovidiu-florin_> jose: I'm adding them on trello
<ovidiu-florin_> subscribe to the card
<jose> cool :)
 * jose is subscribed
<ovidiu-florin_> this can be usefull
<ovidiu-florin_> http://wordpress.org/plugins/regenerate-thumbnails/
<jose> hmm, add it to trello and I'll investigate further on it
<ovidiu-florin_> I was thinking of trying it out now
<ovidiu-florin_> I'll do it
<jose> cool then :)
 * jose goes to bed
<jose> laters!
<ovidiu-florin_> jose: see ya
<Peace-> guys but on neon latest i see
<Peace-> vlc by default 
<Peace-> and of course again dolphin doesn't show the video preview correctly for videos 
<Riddell> hola chicos
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> soee: installing libkf5runner-data will help krunner et al, I just did away with the package
<Riddell> not sure what to do about libkf5runner-bin however
<Riddell> it needs to be installed but it's only a recommend (else circular dependency) and I don't want to put it in the main libkf5runner5 package as that would break updates to new soversions and make lintian unhappy
<Riddell> apachelogger: after tarme and tagme, any chance of a branchme ?
<Riddell> I suppose it's just tagme but running a different git command
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> or two
<apachelogger> still would be branchme though IMHO
<apachelogger> Riddell: the question is ... what would you prefer branching from the tag revision or the head revision (in case they diverge)
<Riddell> apachelogger: tag of course
<apachelogger> yeah, pretty much the same code then ^^
<soee> Riddell: what package is responsible to have any result in krunner search  (i assume not libkf5runner itself)
<apachelogger> then again
<apachelogger> Riddell: that requires version argument again :'<
<Riddell> soee: libkf5runner-data helps as I say, and the krunner
<Riddell> apachelogger: you really should save the version to release_data
<soee> uhm
<Riddell> apachelogger: it'll also require a branch name, e.g. I want to use Plasma/5.0
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's why version
<apachelogger> oh, yeah, branch name actually
<apachelogger> ah tagme needs a version :O
<apachelogger> seems silly 
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll refactor things to be more suitable for workspace in Randa I think
<apachelogger> there's fixmes all over the place ^^
<soee> some updates and list of packages kept back: baloo-kf5 fonts-thai-tlwg libmm-glib0 modemmanager
<Riddell> soee: what happens if you    apt-get install baloo-kf5 ?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7774222/
<Riddell> soee: that's all good, packaging changse
<soee> so i can apply this changes ?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> soee: do you use kmail?
<soee> Riddell: nope, i think it was uninstalled when installing plasma next and some packages related to it
<soee> same as kaggregagtor etc. 
<Riddell> soee: are you able to install it and try testing search in it? should install fine now
<soee> something related to nepomuk package ?
<Riddell> nepomuk is dead, it's all baloo now
<soee> Riddell: sur one second, yup but when nepomuk was removed some packages also wit it 
<soee> *apps
<apachelogger> Riddell: got some release_data for me?
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-4.98.0/4.98.0-release-data
<apachelogger> that last line lol xD
<apachelogger> it will fall over oxygen-fonts again :P
<soee> Riddell: kmial installs fine, what search i should test ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: branchme up, remember to remove oxygen-fonts and plasma-wallpapers or it'll fail 
<apachelogger> ./branchme.rb --name Plasma/5.0
<apachelogger> at the end of the file you can comment out the push if you just want to do a dry run
<soee> how can i check package version  that is going to be upgraded ?
<Riddell> soee: make sure it has some e-mail in it, and search it
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we not want to run  git push -u origin branchname ?
<Riddell> -u to make it track magically
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, the dir is thrown away afterwards
<soee> Riddell: i can search inbox, the search results are groupped by mail etc
<Riddell> apachelogger: what dir?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the clone is a temporary directory
<apachelogger> it is only used to create the branch and nothing else
<apachelogger> (git clones in releaseme are never reused for anything)
<soee> Riddell: i can replace Dolphin same way as konsole ?
<Riddell> soee: yep, uninstall and reinstall, it's gone away to experimental
<Riddell> apachelogger: gotcha
<Riddell> apachelogger: can I add a README for tagme and friends?
<apachelogger> Riddell: sure, don't spend to much time on it though
<apachelogger> next iteration probably can be final and move to master
<Riddell> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, would you have use for a version manipulation script? so it bumps versions in git and pushes?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes but very difficult to do that, there's no consistent format in CMakeLists.txt for what needs bumped, see comments at top of my plasma script
<apachelogger> we had that originally for amarok... although there it was a bit different as the version in git never was automaticaly changed but always was a running version, only the tar had the version adjusted (which quite frankly is a lot more reasonable than changing the version in git itself anyway IMO :P)
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be aligned
<apachelogger> Riddell: frameworks can do it, there's no reason workspace couldn't 
<apachelogger> ah the different versions across things
<apachelogger> FWIW, I find that a bit silly anyway
<apachelogger> regardless though... if all repos are adjusted to use a common var to set the version we can easily fiddle that into order through a script
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> apachelogger: our phonon-backend-gstreamer is a snapshot from 1.0-porting-for-merge branch, do we want to use the phonon-backend-gstreamer 4.7.2 release or stay on this?
<apachelogger> gst1 is still not merged...
<shadeslayer> Randa
<BluesKaj> well, at least I have krusader working, not a total fiasco with qt5-plasma/desktop, altho NM isn't available in sys tray for vpn 
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok so we'll stay on that snapshot from the branch for phonon and phonon4qt5
<shadeslayer> Randa will solve everything
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't think there were any qt5 changes
<apachelogger> oh actually there were
<apachelogger> Riddell: is our snapshot from after apr 8?
<apachelogger> if not then the snapshot needs updating, seems Dan actually merged 4.7 into the porting branch, so the qt5 fix is there
<Riddell>  -- Rohan Garg <rohangarg@kubuntu.org>  Thu, 03 Apr 2014 15:54:50 +0200
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok I'll take a new snapshot
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> it has the qt5 fix but not a syncx fix for 4.x
<apachelogger> worth taking a snapshot eitherway
<Riddell> apachelogger: if I change my backend setting in systemsettings for plasma 5 does that affect qt4 version?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how are you coming to Randa?
<apachelogger> dunno, I guess I should organize that at some point ^^
<apachelogger> train from zurich anyway
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> pft 200 eur by plane
<apachelogger> always with the drunken airlines
<Riddell> apachelogger: uh oh, kcmshell5 phonon crashes after I set it to use vlc http://paste.kde.org/pz5ezzpzv
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1328466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1328466 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc package should refresh plugins cache after installing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> good thing we're using gstreamer
<soee> how to recognise  when to use upgrade and when dist-upgrade ?
<Riddell> always use dist-upgrade
<apachelogger> upgrade = doesn't remove or install stuff; dist-upgrade removes and installs stuff... so one should always use upgrade unless upgrade blocks because it needs to remove/install stuff at which point one will use dist-upgrade and check that it doesn't screw up the system
<Riddell> or these days also   apt full-upgrade  is the same but shorter to type
<BluesKaj> soee,  how did you get the konsole back?
 * Riddell stares at apachelogger for giving contrary advice
<apachelogger> alternatively as Riddell says, if one is careful enough and/or knows how to recover a system from incorrectly removed/installed packages one can always use dist-upgrade
<apachelogger> Riddell: dist-upgrade is dangerous in a world with random PPAs floating around, heck, that's even dangerous with our PPAs :P
<soee> BluesKaj: Riddell moved new koncole to experimental, soe just remove and install it again
<soee> and you will get the old ona
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7774612/
<apachelogger> more than once has a broken dep chain caused removal of important bits
<BluesKaj> soee,  ok thanks
<Riddell> soee: all good I changed that today, dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5runner5_5.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa5_amd64.deb
<Riddell> although I suppose now it's 5.0 I should add in replaces etc
<Riddell> apachelogger: how to test phonon qt5? I don't have any applications to try it with
<apachelogger> sure you do, knotify :P
<apachelogger> (assuming MK fixed the kcm that is)
<shadeslayer> /usr/bin/ctest --force-new-ctest-process -j8
<shadeslayer> Test project /tmp/buildd/kidletime-5.0.0/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu
<shadeslayer> No tests were found!!!
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<Riddell> soee: any luck testing search in kmail?
<yofel> shadeslayer: frameworks don't really have many tests that we can actually run :/
<shadeslayer> my head still hurts
<soee> Riddell: searching using kmail search field right ?
 * yofel passes shadeslayer some coffee
<shadeslayer> I need food
<yofel> I can only offer coffee beans right now ^^
<BluesKaj> ok , getting a message after login :"Could not start D-Bus, Can you call qdbus? " 
<Riddell> soee: yes
<soee> BluesKaj: install qt5-default
<BluesKaj> ok soee 
<soee> Riddell: works here, i can seatch for messages inside inbox
<soee> Riddell: i have grouppedresults than
<BluesKaj> Nice desktop so far, I like the desktop effects and workspace integration in system settings for one
<soee> :)
<soee> the biggets issue / missing feature atm for me is not shortcut to switch activity :|
<soee> *no shortcut
<soee> brb
<BluesKaj> ok back to the laptop
<soee> atm th qtcurve style is not supported ?
<Riddell> soee: great
<Riddell> baloo kf5 for the win
<soee> Riddell: yup :) what about the qtcurve - it is not supported atm ?
<Riddell> sgclark just did some packaging last night
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/qtcurve  but no packages yet
<Riddell> and dunno if it works, didn't when I tried it
<soee> ah ok
<sgclark> right, stills needs review and testing, which I am about to test now
<Riddell> "The long awaited KDE Partition Manager 1.1.0 is now released" yay
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion partitionmanager 1.1.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1340180
<BluesKaj> soee, do you have yakuake working?
<soee> BluesKaj: sure
<BluesKaj> not here, tried reinstalling after removal, but still doesn't see the konsole
<Riddell> works great for me
<soee> also for me
<soee> BluesKaj: yakuake doesnt see ?
<Riddell> oh libmm-qt needs some packaging love
<BluesKaj> soee,  yakuake shows this message 
<BluesKaj> Yakuake was unable to load the Konsole component.A Konsole installation is required to use Yakuake.
<Riddell> apt-cache policy konsole  to confirm you have 4.13 installed
<Riddell> run kbuildsycoca4  (if in doubt always run that with kde)
<soee> BluesKaj: did you kill/run again yakuake or logout/login ?
<soee> also as Riddell suggested, be sure you have old konsole installed
<BluesKaj> Installed: 4:4.97.0~git20140623-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa3 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: uninstall that
<Riddell> it's your problem, you want 4.13
<BluesKaj> http://pastebin.com/ctpR4c1F, seems it's still there
<Riddell> well yes it's in experimental
<Riddell> if you will use experimental you will get experimental software :)
<Riddell> use only kubuntu-ppa/next if you just want to test released KF5 and Plasma 5 software
<BluesKaj> ok will remove experiumental
<sgclark> Riddell: I am rather confused, this qtcurve offers 2 themes, gtk-2 and mozilla. Enabling kde4 offers some more options , colors etc, but is this what we want for Plasma 5?
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess eventually we want them all but for now we're only interested in qt5
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mir/clientplatform/mesa/ld.so.conf utopic
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mir/clientplatform/mesa/ld.so.conf does not exist in utopic
<Riddell> sgclark: so set ENABLE_QT5=On and ENABLE_QT4 ENABLE_GTK2=off
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<sgclark> Riddell: so Mozilla is the theme to test?
<Riddell> sgclark: where do you see mozilla?
<sgclark> usr/share/themes/QtCurve/mozilla
<sgclark> seems wrong
<sgclark> ..building with new parameters
<shadeslayer> why?
<shadeslayer> could be a theme for firefox
<sgclark> I would think qtcurve would offer a qtcurve theme?
<Riddell> the gtk theme has some settings for mozilla
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> it offers qtcurve for qt4, for qt5 and for gtk
 * shadeslayer yawns
<Riddell> you can package it all if you want, but I'm only interested in qt5 for now to test it with plasma 5 as it'll be the plasma 5 default in some future release
<sgclark> I am only interested in qt5 myself, I want to be qt4 free in my test system..
<Riddell> I like your attitude :)
<sgclark> ok so disabling qt4/gtk rid of both themes
<Riddell> yep
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> why
<shadeslayer> won't that make it unavailable for Qt4 users
<sgclark> left just qtcurve. we will have themes with breeze, so that is ok
<shadeslayer> also would break stuff for people using Qt4 apps
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's the version in the archive for qt4 and gtk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you sure that works with frameworks et all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well no, it's qt 5
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well no, it's qt 4
<sgclark> shadeslayer, this is for kf5 breeze only, will not affect non kf5 at all
<apachelogger> yes no maybe
<apachelogger> there is a shared library that is used by all qtcurve themes
<apachelogger> if you throw a qtcurve with only the qt5 module built at the ppa it allows for visual divergence between gtk2, qt4 and qt5 as the former two would use a different version of that common lib should the qt5 version get a bump
<apachelogger> or long story short: all 3 themes need to come out of the same source or it opens up risk for problems with the theme continuity
<Riddell> hmm ok
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess we go want to package it all then (probably just in experimental now)
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there a reason against putting it in next?
<apachelogger> or well, putting it in the archive for that matter ^^
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: it hasn't been released
<apachelogger> huh
<Riddell> unless I've missed it
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think the plasma release dude should poke someone with a very pointy stick ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: still seems better suited for next
<apachelogger> since we need it only there
<shadeslayer> IIRC Eike mentioned something about a release soon
<apachelogger> soon is hopefully before 5.0 gets released
<soee> id liek to see this qtcureve for next :)
<Riddell> I wonder where the default gets set
 * Riddell finds widgetStyle=oxygen in kdeglobals
<Riddell> hmm, that's in kdelibs4support
<shadeslayer> sgclark: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179572597/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.kwindowsystem_5.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I don't see the tests being run at all there
<BluesKaj> ok , now krunner won't launch 
<shadeslayer> whops
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ was meant for you
<shadeslayer> y u no check if tests actually run :(
<shadeslayer> makes me feel less bad for not checking copyrights :p
<Riddell> :)
<soee> BluesKaj: probably some packages missing, had the same issue
<soee> BluesKaj: try to install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<soee> Riddell:  when installing kubuntu-plasma5-desktop this are going to be removed: khelpcenter4 kubuntu-docs ok ?
<BluesKaj> soee,  pretty sure I already installed it, but I'll check
<Riddell> soee: sure
<Riddell> BluesKaj: make sure you have libkf5runner5 5.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa5
<soee> i think iv fixed partialy my problem with locales, i had to add 2 entries in /etc/environment
<Riddell> sgclark, shadeslayer, apachelogger: new qtcurve in a few days the author hopes, best use git snapshot until then
<shadeslayer> cool
<soee> sddm is required by kubuntu-plasma5-desktop ?
<Riddell> soee: no but it'll be the default so we may as well get used to it
<soee> Riddell: im asking because i have info: kubuntu-plasma5-desktop : Wymaga: sddm ale nie jest zainstalowany
<soee> it requires sddm but is not installed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I haven't uploaded sddm to the PPA
<soee> it suggest to use -f to fix the problem, so the sddm is going to be installed
<shadeslayer> unless you did :p
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  yeah libkf5runner5 5.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa5 is installed , but i'm getting this now, http://pastebin.com/79t6kSA3
<BluesKaj> sddm won't install
<BluesKaj> o0
<soee> :)
<soee> force-overwrite, but im afraid it might break lightdm or smth ?
<BluesKaj> same as soee
<soee> BluesKaj: di you had kmix activated by default ?
<BluesKaj> yes I think so , but it's not showing up in the sys tray, soee
<soee> BluesKaj: yeah that what im asking about 
<soee> activated once shows up next time
<sgclark> Riddell: ok qtcurve as far as I can see is functioning as expected, can you review the packaging?
<Riddell> sgclark: in bzr?
<sgclark> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: * Rename solid-bin to libkf5solid-bin to conform to naming of similar
<shadeslayer>   framework packages
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are we adding Breaks/Preplaces
<shadeslayer> because this stuff is not in the archive
<Riddell> sgclark: got a source tar?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Riddell said not
<apachelogger> guess after final we should ^^
<Riddell> if it's all going into the archive we can consider the first upload to archive as version -0ubuntu1 and ignore any breaks/replaces before that I'd say
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, fwiw that's from you
<shadeslayer> so I'll drop it
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> solid probably needs udisks and stuff
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does kdelibs4 solid depend on that stuff?
<shadeslayer> well, solid-hw that comes from kde-runtime does
<shadeslayer> and we ship libkfsolid-bin
<shadeslayer> which should as well
<Riddell> kdelibs4 version Recommends: udisks2, upower
<Riddell> and then they get seeded as well
<sgclark> Riddell: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fl6m485uioyox0f/kde-style-qtcurve_1.8.18~git20140709.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> although still only recommend
<apachelogger> that wouldn't change the fact that the solid packaging is wrong then :P
<shadeslayer> reverse-depends udisks2 | grep -i runtime
<shadeslayer> * kde-runtime
<sgclark> so what was the verdict on -data packages? I am one of those silly users that did not install recommended and things are not working as expected =P
<shadeslayer> that's quite silly tbh
<shadeslayer> Ubuntu does not support users not installing recommends
<Riddell> sgclark: seems data packages are not needed unless they're so large that lintian complains about them
<shadeslayer> end of discussion
<Riddell> but if they exist the lib package should depend not recommend it
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so remove all data packages? 
<Riddell> yeah I guess so
<sgclark> lol @ shadeslayer
<Riddell> hang on...
<apachelogger> (depends is the relationship unless you can proof that the thing works without the data - which is almost just about never the case)
<shadeslayer> yofel: re multiarch, do different mtimes cause issues if localization is shipped in the lib?
<shadeslayer> I recall you mentioning something about that
<Riddell> sgclark: does qtcurve compile for you? I get an error in the qt4 plugin
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the sums must match
<sgclark> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh, the md5sums?
<shadeslayer> most interesting, can you point me to the docs?
<apachelogger> whatever sums dpkg uses these days
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I cannot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's the problem anyway?
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I wanted to read up on magic
<apachelogger> google is your friend
<sgclark> Riddell: hold up, did not run through pbuilder after adding qt4
<shadeslayer> can't find it, but ok
<shadeslayer> I'll take apachelogger's word for it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sgclark go for it, but plz test and make sure you add appropriate Breaks/Replaces for Tier 1 frameworks
<shadeslayer> since I've already uploaded/released those
<shadeslayer> are we building with aspell now? I thought we only built with hunspell
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> though changelog doesn't say why
<Riddell> um, dunno
<Riddell> should follow kdelibs no?
<sgclark> Riddell: ugh, do you know what the qt4 equivalent to qtbase5-dev is for the qt4 bits?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, but you did sonnet ( according to the copyright ) , and it builds with aspell
<Riddell> "no build-dep on libaspell-dev, aspell" says kde4libs
<Riddell> hmm guess I got that wrong
<Riddell> shadeslayer: please fix if you're on it
<Riddell> sgclark:  apt-cache showsrc kde-style-qtcurve   may tell you
<Riddell> sgclark: you should probably also have separate packages for the qt4 and qt5 styles
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7775810/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde4libs only Suggests: hspell
<Riddell> I think not everyone cares if they can spell in hebrew
<Riddell> that'll get brought in by language packs I think
<shadeslayer> hm
<sgclark> Riddell: qtcurve should compile now.
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm still getting a compile error, maybe I have something installed that confuses it, it worked for you in pbuilder?
<sgclark> Riddell: yep passed pbuilder
<Riddell> Plasma 5.0.0! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.0.0/
<Riddell> you heard it here first
<soee_> ;p
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
 * BluesKaj waits for sddm install error to be fixed..these colours are not my taste and desktop extra themes and colours fail to download. Guess thats all part of the plasma5 growing pains
 * sgclark also waits for sddm error to be fixed..
<sgclark> shadeslayer: are you looking at the sddm error? I can't test my packages till this is fixed :(
<Riddell> he's wandered of
<Riddell> off
<Riddell> what's the error?
<sgclark> Riddell: breeze is uploaded to bzr, can't test till sddm stops barfing
<sgclark> one sec
<sgclark> Riddell: also , notice how they put localization files in a -i18n package, is that something we want to do rather than -data?
<Riddell> sgclark: just use lightdm if sddm is an issue
<Riddell> sgclark: who does?
<sgclark> Riddell: I used debain package as starter for qtcurve
<sgclark> Riddell: kubuntu-plasma5-desktop has sddm as depend
<BluesKaj> here' the sddm error http://pastebin.com/1irRnwRA
<sgclark> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np sgclark
<Riddell> sgclark: on a linux terminal you can run  sudo stop sddm; sudo start lightdm
<BluesKaj> trying to overwrite /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.conf
<Riddell> BluesKaj: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/sddm_0.1.0~git20140624-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Riddell> and nudge shadeslayer to get that file renamed
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks ^^ that is what I need
<BluesKaj> Riddell, dpkg: error: need an action option
<Riddell> add a --install somewhere
<BluesKaj> -i 
<BluesKaj> ok -i added to the string worked
<sgclark> Riddell: ok breeze is ready and tested, looks good :)
<Riddell> magifico
<Riddell> hmm, SC 4.14 beta 1
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: Riddell upstream has been nudged
<shadeslayer> they'll fix it in the next release
<shadeslayer> expect a resolution tomorrow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw you mentioned that dh_libkdeinit needs fixing right?
<shadeslayer> something like that
<sgclark> Riddell: err those tars, those the ones we just packaged 4.98?
<yofel> shadeslayer: it doesn't handle the kf5 world
<shadeslayer> roger
<yofel> IIRC
<shadeslayer> I'll put it down on my todo
<Riddell> sgclark: 4.98 was the release candidate, now we have tars for 5.0, the final thing!
<sgclark> Riddell: ooh
<sgclark> Riddell: want me to package them? :)
<Riddell> sgclark: oh yes
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm running the initial upload script now
<Riddell> sgclark: but in the mean time there is libmm-qt and plasma-workspace-wallpapers that need packaged to make Plasma 5 complete
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  riddel gave me the overwrite command and that solved the problem
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  rather
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, on it
<BluesKaj> I had it in my cli text reference file 
<BluesKaj> but forgot about it
<sgclark> Riddell: booked my tickets for akadamy last night btw :)
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> sgclark: flying to vienna?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes, then we are going to take a train
<sgclark> I am traveling with valorie
<Riddell> guess you already have a room mate then
<Riddell> nobody is organised enough to want to be my room mate
<sgclark> :(
<sgclark> Riddell: libmm-qt is there a tar? Or grab git again?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah with plasma 5 bits
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> hang on..
<Riddell> sgclark: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.0.0/libmm-qt-5.0.91.tar.xz
<sgclark> found it
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> hmm, this script really needs to be fixed to take a list of packages and not just look for a version number http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<Riddell> now it lists both kf5 and plasma
<Riddell> sgclark: all yours, I'm out of energy for today http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<sgclark> ok
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 22 updates, showing the latest 6
 * Riddell snoozes
<Corodius> Oooh new Oxygen-Fonts :) I Love that Font, no idea why, I usually don't mind about fonts too much, but it is just so clear and readable in, well, every situation I have tried hehe
<allee> Riddell: https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Binary_Packages mentions canonical-qt5-edgers ppa  but this does not exist.  Which one instead?    qt5-daily  or is  qt5 in utopic recent enough for kf5 utopic?  
<sgclark> allee: Next has dependency set to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005 for Qt5
<allee> oh, cool team name
<allee> sgclark: thx
<allee> sgclark: for info: upgrading utopic with kf5 ppa and plasma-desktop was hold back because plasma-desktop-data is not installed
<sgclark> allee: umm, I did not have that problem. Not sure how I could reproduce
<allee> sgclark: needs to  Replace: kde-workspace-data as both pkgs have  fonts-package.png
<sgclark> allee: ok thanks
<allee> sgclark:  I assume on your sys kde-workspace-data was already deinstalled?
<sgclark> allee: yeah probably was not installed
<allee> sgclark: thx for your cool work!!
<allee> sgclark: Next ;-) plasma-workspace depends on libkf5baloocore5 which is no longer available
<sgclark> allee: yeah I am right in the middle of packaging 5.0.0
<allee> sgclark: okay, great thx!!  So I'll try tomorrow again (or ping me if there something to try/test)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-11
<soee> Riddell: the blue breeze window decoration is gone after latest updates, this is intended?
<Riddell> soee: I think sgclark repackaged it so it'll now be in a separate package
<soee> Riddell: ok, this package is not uploaded yet right ?
<Riddell> dunno, I can see a kde-style-breeze
<Riddell> soee: install that ↑
<soee> Riddell: nope, this one does not brink this decoration back :)
<Riddell> soee: ah hah, try kwin-style-theme
<Riddell> that name should be fixed
<soee> let me check :) so many changes -.-
<soee> Riddell: also doesn't help :D
<Riddell> soee: uploaded ~ppa2 with kwin style renamed to kwin-style-breeze
<Riddell> but same contents, can you not select it in window manager settings -> window decorations ?
<shadeslayer> I hate tests
<shadeslayer> I hate them
<soee> Riddell: i dont have it on the list, i have only oxygen and plastik
<Riddell> soee: do you have /usr/share/kwin/decorations/kwin4_decoration_qml_breeze/metadata.desktop ?
<soee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> and run kbuildcoca5 for good effect? :)
<Riddell> soee: ah, do you have /usr/share/kservices5/kwin/kwin4_decoration_qml_breeze.desktop ?
<soee> Riddell: nope, this one is missing
<Riddell> there's our problem
<soee> have only kwin4_decoration_qml_plastik.desktop
<Riddell> mgraesslin: random question, why the 4 in "kwin4_decoration_qml_breeze" ?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: no idea, they used to be called kwin3 in the kwin4 world
<mgraesslin> I don't think we test the name any more - I removed that restriction
<Riddell> off by one error
<Riddell> soee: install this see if it helps starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kwin-style-breeze_5.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2_amd64.deb
<mgraesslin> Riddell: well no, technically kwin5 is the 4th version
<mgraesslin> in KDE 1 there was no KWin
<apachelogger> technically kdelibs4 was kdelibs5, didn't stop anyone from calling it kdelibs4 all the same ^^
<mgraesslin> no that was only downstream, upstream it was 4
<Riddell> I'm sure I remember a window manager in KDE 1
<mgraesslin> it was called KWM
<Riddell> ah, a classic
<soee> Riddell: force overwrite http://paste.ubuntu.com/7779445/ ?
<Riddell> soee: yeah go ahead
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: no, if you look at the version of the lib you'll see a 5 and not a 4 :P
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: upstream? I thought that was all downstream due to BC changes very down in the stack
<soee> Riddell: got the decoration back on the list :)
<Riddell> yay, thanks for your testing efforts
<Riddell> soee: although as martin keeps saying, it's buggy and you may not want to use it
<soee> Riddell: thanks for the fix :)
<soee> buggy ? :o
<Riddell> tsdgeos: how are version numbers added to bugzilla for SC releases? is there a nice automated way?
<mgraesslin> buggy is an understatement
<soee> iv seen small artfacts left after window resize etc, but didn't think this might be related to window decoration
<mgraesslin> I told people since January that we cannot have an Aurorae window decoration in the release
<mgraesslin> but everybody ignored me :-(
<soee> :)
<soee> btw. thie forst release wont have decoration, qtcurve nor the icons right ?
<soee> *the first
<tsdgeos> Riddell: no idea
<mgraesslin> I'm a little bit pissed about it as I will have to handle the bug reports
<Riddell> soee: the only artwork that's changed by default is the wallpaper, everything else is oxygen I think
<Riddell> oh and the font
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: yeah that was upstream, way back when commit messages were in german I think ^^
<Riddell> (which is oxygen, but wasn't default before)
<soee> Riddell: nice, thank you
<Riddell> soee: and the plasma widget theme is updated
<soee> i think the performance is bit better when using oxygen decoration than with breeze
<mgraesslin> a bit is an understatement
<mgraesslin> that's actually the main issue
<soee> :)
<Riddell> probably depends on your graphics setup, it's slow as molasses for me
<mgraesslin> well it has to read memory back
<soee> im on propriety drivers here
<mgraesslin> which sucks badly
<mgraesslin> and that's kind of unfixable
<mgraesslin> but I'm working on a new breeze deco in C++
<mgraesslin> http://paste.opensuse.org/75160382
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> now that's awesome
<mgraesslin> of course it is, it's the magical unicorn Jos asked for
<mgraesslin> only the "donate now" sign is missing
<Riddell> :)
<mgraesslin> but I also have John's dollar button: http://paste.opensuse.org/83183328
<Riddell> genius
<soee> hmm, when using white theme, the loading screen or the screen locked theme is dark, and when using dark theme the both mentioned are white :)
<soee> this is how it should be ? :)
<Riddell> soee: white theme of what?
<soee> Riddell: plasma theme
<soee> we have breeze white and dark
<soee> when breeze white is set, try to lock your screen, than you will have dark theme used on that screen
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> soee: I think that's how it is supposed to be, on lock screen the widgets are dark on dark theme (background stripe is lighter)
<soee> so the same will be with lightdm/sddm ? dark login screen and white plasma theme ? :)
<Riddell> dunno, up to the artists
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> I hate copyright files
<shadeslayer> not sure if I've said that before
<apachelogger> only every other week
<shadeslayer> I should hire someone via amazon mechanical turk
<shadeslayer> to do this
<shadeslayer> I'd even go as far as saying that populating debian/copyright is better than alcohol at killing brain cells
<Riddell> oh that's an excellent idea for updating the bugzilla verion numbers for Plasma 5
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well, not really
<shadeslayer> because they'd have to have admin privilliges
<shadeslayer> could screw up bugzilla for all you know
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want to kill some brain cells?
<apachelogger> (they need limited admin privs)
<Riddell> well that's easy to automate, heck I can just give them my password
<Riddell> seems to be hard to automate adding a line to a database for the version number
<apachelogger> no?
<apachelogger> the page I linked to you even has example code
<Riddell> right but that's on a server which I have no access to
<Riddell> and it's in perl
<Riddell> which I learnt once and then I learnt cobol and then I got over my youthful sillyness
<apachelogger> not hard then
<apachelogger> oh, ktux is still running
<apachelogger> I totally don't get this app
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: someone should axe everything in the kdetoys module I am reasonable certain nothing is maintained there and nothing is worth maintaining either
<mgraesslin> but I want a little tux walking over my panel
<apachelogger> yeah, but, that's not what it does
 * mgraesslin is not sure whether it was a good idea to say that, I don't want to become the maintainer
<yofel> but, but, kteatime!
<apachelogger> it's a screensaver in a window, a very cheap screensaver I might add -.-
<mgraesslin> there's also kamor or something like that
<yofel> it's amor
<mgraesslin> yes and kteatime is important
<apachelogger> teamtime can be kdeutils
<mgraesslin> or just a plasmoid
<apachelogger> that plasmoid still could live in kdeutils though :P
<mgraesslin> or in plasma-workspace
<apachelogger> anywhere but kdetoys
<apachelogger> it could do it like oxygen-font and live in kdereview for half a year  xD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Conflicting tags:
<shadeslayer>     5.0.0-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> so yeah, bzr can't delete tags
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/beta/en/user-reference/tag-help.html "
<Riddell> Create, remove or modify a tag naming a revision."
<Riddell> can too
<apachelogger> everything can delete tags
<apachelogger> even svn
<apachelogger> for in svn tags are copies
<apachelogger> xD
<soee> Riddell: some parts of kde 4.14 are going to be included in unicorn ?
<Riddell> soee: all of it
<Riddell> assuming someone gets round to packaging it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you check kcoreaddons
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just uploaded it to the archive
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<allee> installed utopic, added ppa next-utopic, now lightdm an startkde complain: Could not start D-bus.  Can you call qdbus?   and  greeter is apprear again.
<allee> Which log to check to find the bug?
<soee> allee: install qt5-default
 * BluesKaj wonders why qt5-default isn't installed by default ... makes no sense
<Riddell> because it should be fixed properly
<Riddell> qt5-default is a developer tool
<allee> soee: thx. So question is where is the qt5-defaults dependency missing?
<Riddell> allee: it's not missing, it needs whatever calls qdbus to call /usr/lib/foo/qt5/qdbus directly
<Riddell> maybe startkde
<allee> Riddell: as lightdm's greeter also complains is must be somewhere deep in kde libs :-(
<allee> Riddell: maybe prepend  /usr/lib/foo/qt5 to the PATH of the greeter process?
 * allee search xsession scripts ...
<mgraesslin> the message sounds like startkde
<shadeslayer> whaa
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> that would be all wrong
<shadeslayer> would cause all sorts of madness
<shadeslayer> what needs to be done is startkde needs fixing
<shadeslayer> to use QT_SELECT=5
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> there should be some check to see which qdbus is installed
<shadeslayer> and use appropriate QT_SELECT
<yofel> that should be fixed in qtchoose really
<yofel> +r
<shadeslayer> until that happens ... QT_SELECT :P
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> I found out that lconvert has the same isse
<Riddell> qt should just add a version number to their binaries really
<Riddell> qtchooser is overengineering it
<shadeslayer> well, qtchooser isn't supported by Qt
<shadeslayer> or that's what I recall someone saying
<allee> startkde used QT_SELECT + shell alias, maybe the same for the whatever start plasma5 desktop?
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, so you were right, those files are there, drkonqi is a new package in plasma-workspace?
<apachelogger> maybe qtchooser should be fixed
<allee> how unity handling it?  AFAIR v8 is qt5 and before qt4  so they have the same problem
<allee> shadeslayer: How about in plasma.desktop    Exec=env QT_SELECT="qt5 qdbus" /usr/bin/startkde      and qt4 in  kde-plama.desktop
<apachelogger> that does not fix the bug
 * allee checks what qt5-default does to understand what the 'bug' is
 * BluesKaj thinks his move to install qt5-plasma etc is a mistake...too many basic operations aren't working, like copy and paste using the mouse and associated dialogs...at least ctrl+c and ctrl+v work ...new themes fail to download etc, but I guess it's early days
<soee> BluesKaj: :O
<soee> copy/paste works for me
<soee> what new themes >
<soee> BluesKaj: do you have the old Dolphin ?
<allee> BluesKaj: I try qt5-plasma to find and help fix the packaging problems/bugs
<BluesKaj> yes I have the old dolphin allee
<BluesKaj> yeah , I just checked in kdelool , there no new themes :)
<BluesKaj> kdelook
<BluesKaj> there's
<Riddell> sgclark: I wouldn't make it a separate package
<Riddell> just keep it in plasma-workspace
<shadeslayer> allee: that would still screw up everything that executes under plasmashell
<allee> shadeslayer: ?  Why?   Now I have the feeling I still dont I understand the problem :-(
<shadeslayer> allee: because then everything in plasmashell would be using Qt5 , and if you wanted to compile a Qt4 app, you'd be screwed
<shadeslayer> not much different than qt5-default
<BluesKaj> soee,  I tried setting up the dropbox startup script in system settings, but pasting the path fails , the dialog is totally greyed out 
<soee> BluesKaj: oh im not using dropbox, i have my own owncloud server
<BluesKaj> nice
<allee> shadeslayer: well,   env var are per process (+children), qt5-default is system wide and for all proc (also already running).     So  env var QT_SELECT in  session desktop affect only the started session,  so KDE4 and plasma5 in parallel are possible.
<allee> if QT has such a stupid devel environment we just have to life with it, that during compile one has to explicitely choose with qt 4/5 one wants :-(
 * allee nevertheless considers ENV var as fragile and they should never be the final solution
<apachelogger> allee: the problem is that qtchooser doesn't have appropriate fallback tech and that priority is all screwed because the default is always qt4 unless qt5-default is installed at which point default.conf becomes available
<allee> apachelogger: isn't the first goal to find a way run  a KDE SC 4 seesion and a plasma5 session on the same system?   Build environment can always be controled in debian/rules. 
<allee> it's a dirty quickfix but at least a fix until upstream can be convinced to implement something sane.
<apachelogger> there is a workaround which is exactly the same I made for 4.x
<Riddell> can someasdfssdfasdfjklsdrgjkl
<Riddell> bh
<Riddell> can someone with the login issue test this patch to startkde? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/DIFF
<shadeslayer> looks wrong
<sgclark> Riddell: libmm-qt is in bzr ready for your review
<Riddell> awooga
<sgclark> Riddell: so I see there are some new tars, did you already replace the uploaded?
<Peace-> Riddell: btw why on neon 5 latest dolphin have not shell integrated ?
<Peace-> has*
<Peace-> => http://i.imgur.com/o1wV8NP.png
<Riddell> sgclark: nope I've not replaced any which are new today
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I will get that out of the way
<Riddell> Peace-: dunno I don't make neon 5 but I saw in the announcement they went back to using kdelibs4 kde-baseapps (dolphin)
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> tx for info Riddell
<Riddell> meh, barcelona internet is being flakey
<Riddell> sgclark: but hold off on baloo, that tar is broken
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh ok
<ScottK> agateau: ping.  I have kapidox issues/questions.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ working on it.
<agateau> ScottK: pong
<allee> Riddell: I've applied your patch, deinstalled  qt5-default and rebooted.  Autologin was successful
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> however it's specific to amd64
<allee> Riddell: yes :-)
<Riddell> I wonder how to get that path for any platform
<allee> how about qtpaths -qt 5...  instead of full path?
<ScottK> agateau: It looks like gv is not available for python3 (at least not in Debian/Ubuntu), so one can't do all of kapidox with python, but you use urllib.parse in src/kapidox/generator.p
<ScottK> err .py
<ScottK> urllib.parse is python3 only
<agateau> mmm
<allee> err does nnot work
<ScottK> It's urlparse in python2.7.
<agateau> ScottK: there is a try for the import
<agateau> try:                                                                                
<agateau>     from urllib.parse import urljoin                                                
<agateau> except ImportError:                                                                 
<agateau>     from urlparse import urljoin
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Better I read the code and not just grep.
<agateau> :)
<allee> Riddell:   qtpaths -qt=5 --binaries-dir
<ScottK> agateau: The python is all just backed to the /usr/bin tools, so it doesn't matter for users if it's python or python3, right?
<agateau> ScottK: yes, it's an "app", not a module for other Python programs
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'll go ahead and do this as python, not python3, so we can include the gv support.
<ScottK> THanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yay
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thanks
<allee> Riddell: but qtpaths give this way the same result for KDE4 session and plasma5 session.  Is that wanted?
<ScottK> agateau: For a future release, the pythonic way to indicate modules are only intended for private use is to lead the name with an underscore, i.e. kapidox/_argparserutils.py or something like that.
<Riddell> allee: if you have Plasma 5 installed you have no KDE 4 session
<agateau> ScottK: really? I have never seen this before
<agateau> or maybe, never noticed it
<allee> Riddell: having both available is not a goal?
<Riddell> no
<ScottK> agateau: Yes.  To pick one example that's related, the graphviz bindings have gv.py and _gv.so.  The gv.py is the public wrapper to the "private" C extension.
<allee> so only qt4 and qt5 environment on same system but only plasma  desktop or plasma5 desktop
<ScottK> The csv module does the same trick.
<agateau> ScottK: I thought the _* notation was only for .so files
<ScottK> Some people even use it in individual function names within a module.
<agateau> I sometimes do prefix individual functions in a module
<agateau> but only if the module is supposed to be "public"
<ScottK> I could stash the kapidox module in a private space, but then I'd have to do something special for the /usr/bin scripts to find it.
<ScottK> So, so kapidox is a public module, despite it's intended use.
<ScottK> Just something to think about.
<agateau> ScottK: indeed. But one would have to do a "from kapidox import something" to access it, so it's not polluting the public namespace, right?
<ScottK> Not beyond taking the namespace kapidox
<ScottK> You certainly wouldn't get anything accidentally.
<agateau> ScottK: I have always wondered what was the best way to distribute a Python app made of multiple .py files
<ScottK> Me too.
<agateau> the Python doc is all about installing modules, there is very little about applications
<agateau> Which is why I decided to go with installing my app as a module, with a script to start it
<ScottK> agateau: it's a reasonable way to proceed.
<ScottK> Riddell: Your changelog entry for kapidox says something about a lintian override being added, but it's not there.  Did you forget to bzr add?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> ScottK: dunno so, if I did it's gone
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll take care of it.
<Riddell> sgclark: new baloo
<Riddell> baloo;frameworks;2c4042b3cb98e2e0d68a57164faa81ad805fff38;baloo-5.0.0.tar.xz;1f2f0049e70cc207de581de7ee4b99d86d4ad8417901d558722905cf0b0c9594
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.0.0/baloo-5.0.0.tar.xz
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: warning: cannot find binary, udeb or source package -pedantic in lab (skipping)
<shadeslayer> Riddell:  lintian -pedantic ~/Downloads/libkf5itemviews5_5.0.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Riddell> shadeslayer: only libkf5itemmodels5_5.0.0-0ubuntu1_arm64.deb libkf5itemmodels5_5.0.0-0ubuntu1_powerpc.deb libkf5itemmodels5_5.0.0-0ubuntu1_ppc64el.deb
<Riddell> sgclark, shadeslayer: tier 1 is in the archive!
<shadeslayer> \o/
<ScottK> agateau: Could we have man pages for depdiagram-generate-all, kgenframeworksapidox, depdiagram-generate, kgenapidox, and depdiagram-prepare in the next release?
<agateau> ScottK: mmm, I never wrote a manpage, I guess I could use help2man or something
<ScottK> There are plenty of ...2man tools, so whatever works for you.
<ScottK> agateau: You can look at my pypolicyd-spf package to see an example of how to install man pages using setup.py too.
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<sgclark> Riddell: mmm locales were removed from baloo?
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> well spotted
<Riddell> sgclark: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.0.0/baloo-5.0.0.tar.xz
<Riddell> baloo;frameworks;2c4042b3cb98e2e0d68a57164faa81ad805fff38;baloo-5.0.0.tar.xz;92b5de11db66fe6037606ef34687f78ca626afbee1dea27c3ceb842782dc3af8
<Riddell> ok I'm making too many mistakes, time to leave the computer
<Riddell> ciao
<Corodius> I know that feeling well ^_^ Have a good break Riddell :)
<ScottK> agateau: one last thing ...  kapidox: privacy-breach-generic usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/kapidox/data/templates/base.html www.kde.org/labels.rdf - See http://lintian.debian.org/tags/privacy-breach-generic.html for an explanation.  It might be nice to consider this for a future release (not that I worry about kde.org too much).
<agateau> ScottK: not sure what I can do there
<ScottK> As a packager the thing I'd do is wget the labels.rdf file and then patch base.html to use it.
<ScottK> I wasn't sure that made any sense in this case, so I decided just to mention it and leave it to you.
<ScottK> shadeslayer, sgclark, agateau: kapidox is uploaded to the archive now.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Probably worth looking at my changes to see how packaging a python app is different.
<shadeslayer> when my brain is not all burnt out, sure :P
<ScottK> What year does that happen in?
<sgclark> Riddell: when your done resting plasma-workspace-wallpapers is in bzr ready for your review. I have to step out for a bit, will be back.
<ScottK> sgclark: If you want to learn about python packaging, please have a look at what I did to kapidox.  I'll be glad to answer questions.
<sgclark> ScottK: yep! I will take a look when I get back, thanks :)
<ScottK> Great.
<soee> some updates and libkf5dbusaddons-data kept back
<ScottK> sgclark: Do you mind if I make /debian stuff in kapidox BSD two clause to match the rest of the package?
<sgclark> ScottK: nope, not at all
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK, sgclark: debian have requested we make the packaging licencing match the upstream licencing for packages, so I guess it would be polite if we changed them all to match the code in the .tar
<ScottK> Yes.  I'm doing that for kapidox
<Riddell> gosh 4.13.3 as well as 4.14 beta as well as plasma 5
<sgclark> Riddell: ok no problem, I can do that while I remove the -data packages
<Riddell> sgclark: magnifico :)
 * Riddell looks at plasma-workspace-wallpapers
<sgclark> Riddell: so I go with Copying file or ?
<Riddell> sgclark: how do you mean?
<sgclark> Riddell: many have many licenses, how do I determine correct one?
<Riddell> oh go for the most liberal
<Riddell> usually LGPL2+
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> (I think it's unnecessary but I like to keep Debian happy so they can use our packaging)
<sgclark> right, that is what I wan too
<sgclark> s/wan/want/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "right, that is what I want too"
<Riddell> hmm, seems upstream (me) is quite inconsistent with plasma-workspace-wallpapers licencing
<sgclark> Riddell: shadeslayer: with frameworks in archive, is there anything I do differently? I still use same bzr ?
<Riddell> I'll have to send myself a polite e-mail to ask me to fix it
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> sgclark: still use knextbzr for now I think
<sgclark> ok ty
<sgclark> Riddell: I thought I was suppose to get an email address with membership :( 
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the Debian request is reasonable because it avoids unfortunate questions like "what's the license of this patch".
<Riddell> sgclark: should just work I think
<Riddell> launchpadusername @ ubuntu.com and @kubuntu.org
<Riddell> assuming you have a primary e-mail set in launchpad
<sgclark> Riddell: hah! it works, thank you
 * sgclark changes her email everywhere
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma-workspace-wallpapers all good except.. we're on 5.0.0 now, use the 4: epoch we're using in all packages for consistency, no need for debian/install file
<Riddell> and I'll try to sort out the licencing and copyright holders upstream
<Riddell> sgclark: don't change your primary e-mail in launchpad, bad things happen then I expect :)
<sgclark> Riddell: lol yeah, meant in all the packaging stuff. Also, what about the IRC ghost? thought that was in the package too
<sgclark> Riddell: is LiMux something I want to try for?
<Riddell> sgclark: I suspect that a two day sprint isn't practical to come across the atlantic for
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> as a far out idea if might be an idea to organise a US based sprint, depends who would be interested in it
<Riddell> or re-launch camp KDE
<Riddell> that would be cool
<Riddell> trouble with camp KDE is I guess most of the people who were keen enough to organise it already went to akademy anyway, and without a team focus it died a bit
<sgclark> I am not a "social butterfly" :( don't think I would be very good at organizing events lol
<sgclark> I am trying to start going though, I will be helping LibreOffice at OSCON in a weekish
<Riddell> oh cool
 * Riddell snoozes
<MintyNinja41> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew exactly when KDE Plasma 5 would be available for Kubuntu 14.04 (besides from experimental PPA or similar)?
<ScottK> MintyNinja41: Never.
<ScottK> The first non-PPA release for us will be fore 15.04.
<MintyNinja41> Oh- because 14.04 is LTS?
<MintyNinja41> Right, I've finished downloading the Neon image, I'd like to test it.  Thanks ScottK.
<ScottK> Because 14.04 is already released and we don't do major updates like that post-release.  14.10 won't have it officially either.
<ScottK> It's not co-installable with KDE4 plasma.
<mcstr> is bugs.kde.org down?
<lordievader> mcstr: Chromium tells me my connection is rejected.
<mcstr> hmm yeh firefox fails to load it here, but kde.org works
<mcstr> also cant ping bugs.kde.org it says unknown host
<lordievader> mcstr: Port 80 (and 443) is closed on bugs.kde.org
<soee> the dark breeze decoration looks nice :)
<yofel> mcstr, lordievader: b.k.o is down for a server move
<mcstr> ahh thx 4 the info yofel
<lordievader> yofel: Check. Good to know.
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-12
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest98446> Hi!
<Guest98446> Thanks for Kubuntu!
<Guest98446> The best IMHO!
<lordievader> \o/
<Guest98446> Thanks! God bless you, good bye!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee> BluesKaj: are you on plasma5 ?
<BluesKaj> soee,  yes
<soee> BluesKaj: do you have qtcurve available ?
<BluesKaj> soee, no
<Zero_Angel> Is anyone here using 12.04 backports? I'm trying to see if I can repro a problem on someone else's machine.
<soee> thanks, to its rpbably not available yet
<soee> Zero_Angel: doubt it as most of teh people here are devs i think and they work with latest verstions
<Zero_Angel> kate's project management stopped working for me around the time I updated to 4:4.13.2-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1
<Zero_Angel> hmm, makes sense
<BluesKaj> soee, I see qtcurve in /usr/share, but it's not available in system settings, unfortunately
<Zero_Angel> Riddell does a lot of backporting work. Maybe he has a 12.04 machine to test it on?
<soee> BluesKaj: ok lets wait for 5.0 maybe its added there
<BluesKaj> soee,  yup, I don't care much for the choices atm, but I guess patience is in order for now
<ScottK> Would someone with KDE git access please commit this for kapidox: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/python-apps/packages/kapidox/trunk/debian/patches/add-jquery-license?revision=11051&view=markup
<valorie> ScottK: can't you just put it on reviewboard?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-13
<ScottK> I could, but it's kind of a pain if you don't have a git checkout. 
<ScottK> I will if no one grabs it.
<valorie> k
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> ScottK: licence pushed to kapidix
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<23LAA1HV9> any idea about compatibility between libvisual-projectm and latest amarok? i have it installed but cant find it in amarok :(
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-06
<parzzix> so where can I be useful?
<parzzix> :)
<parzzix> I can do testing from VM..this is my only machine, can't risk buggering it up.
<parzzix> packaging? Who wants to teach me
<mparillo_> parzzix: If you ask tomorrow, late morning European time, somebody might be able to help on packaging. The usual mentor, Riddell, is taking next week off.
<parzzix> thanks mparillo_, I'm open to helping to helping elsewhere...I just have learning to do.
<parzzix> I put the message out on the mailing list also.
<mparillo_> The way I started to help was to ask questions. Depending on the answers I got, I raised bug reports or worked to improve documentation.
<mparillo_> I also got into ISO testing for releases (Alpha 2 is coming up) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<mparillo_> If you have a favorite application, especially if it is a KDE app, then deep-dive testing is always appreciated. And you can get started packaging it maybe.
<parzzix> Testing in a VM good enough? Or does it need to be on hardware?
<parzzix> thanks for the input by the way mparillo_
<mparillo_> Testing in a VM is helpful. Many of the testers here use a VM. That said, you will sometimes get the 'works for me on real HW', and your bug will sit unless somebody confirms it on real HW. 
<mparillo_> But, if you are serious about helping in a big way and can dedicate many hours to it, I believe the thing we are most short of is packagers. Be patient and ask here on Monday in eight days.
<parzzix> okay thanks
<valorie> nice to see you chipping in, parzzix
<parzzix> i'll do my best valorie, I have a lot to learn
<valorie> we all start somewhere
<parzzix> well goodnight people...thanks again for all those who gave input.
<valorie> see you soon, parzzix
<fewcha_> Can somebody tell me how to install Qt 5.4 in Kubuntu 14.04.2 LTS ?
<valorie> please don't cross-post
<fewcha_> sorry
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: pablomangustin is my brother, and he'll come to Akademy with me
<valorie> oh very cool
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: he's still learning the inner workings of these communities (KDE and Kubuntu)
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: me too
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> people are complicated
<valorie> I'll bet even Riddell gets surprised sometimes
<ovidiu-florin> even though, because of Nvidia he has been using fedora for a  couple of weeks now :(
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ^
<ovidiu-florin> he's not happy
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vip> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343448#c16 oh that looks promising :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 343448 in Panel "Mouse proximity doesn't show panel when "Windows can cover" option is set" [Normal,Confirmed]
<sitter> one of my fans is spinning incredibly loud and I am not quite sure why or which one :(
<sitter> and we have no plasmoid to help me find out, oh this cruel world
<lordievader> lm-sensors?
<clivejo> sitter, maybe you are compiling calligra in the background ;)
<sitter> if only :P
<sitter> there is no cpu load to speak of
<clivejo> that tends to make my fans go crazy
<sitter> perhaps I should give the fans a good cleaning
<sitter> or well, I think it's broken. time to buy a new computer xD
<lordievader> :P
<lordievader> "Yayy, I have an excuse for a new one"
<sitter> well, for tax purposes my present one is worthless anyway. so it's not like I don't already have an excuse 
<lordievader> What kind of machine are you running now?
<sitter> Sysinfo for 'smith': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.3.90 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-17-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz at 1618-3676/3900 MHz, RAM: 7619/7871 MB, Storage: 553/830 GB, 284 procs, 4.5h up
<sitter> konversation sure is magic
<lordievader> Decent machine, I'd say.
<sitter> yes, but the fan!
<lordievader> :P
<lordievader> Can't you replace that?
<sitter> opening up the case seems like a bother
<lordievader> Haha, so rather than opening a case you simply order a new PC XD
<sitter> and not doing anything about it is a health hazard what with causing headaches
<sitter> so clearly my only option is a new workstation
<lordievader> Clearly... ;)
<soee> sitter: ping
<sitter> soee: pong
<soee> sitter: what kind of machine are you using, is it Dell laptop by any chance ?
<sitter> nope alienware x51
<soee> hmm, one fan gone crazy on my laptop last week to
<soee> everything was fine till i extended it with ssd disk
<lordievader> Alienware is Dell nowadays, ain't it?
<sitter> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Check
<soee> there is i8kutils package that might help you
<sitter> soee: I suppose laptops in general are very heat balanced so changes like that could well screw up heat flow
<soee> sadly on my 7720 it makes lags everytime it calles fan
<soee> same with fancontrol, when interval ends its calling fan or sensor and makes 0.5-1s lag :/
<sitter> soee: lag as in system freeze?
<soee> yes
<soee> i tried also various BIOS version for Dell, from A12 - A17
<soee> on A13 fan works a bit better but after some time starts to be annoying like on other versions
<soee> so i ended up with lates A17
<soee> if not that lag i could use fancontrol to set speed for min and max temps defined 
<clivejo> anyone know where the kde-connect source code is?
<sitter> clivejo: search quickgit.kde.org
<clivejo> cant find the plasma5 
<sitter> master branch
<sitter> kde4libs is kde4 branch
<sitter> AFAIK anyway
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> so iv seen some article about windows 10, and it is going to have VD and some volume etc. controls similar to Plasma 5 -.-
<BluesKaj> and a cli shell, which I believe W8.1 already has
<soee> i never used 8.x 
<soee> have 7 on my laptop, oh and it starts in ~ 8 secons on ssd :)
<soee> my kbuutnu is slower but this might be related to my partitions: system in on ssd while /home is on old disk
<soee> so probably reading files with configuration from old disk slows whole booting process
<soee> Riddell: someone is working on Apps 15.04.3 ?
 * soee or Plasma 5.3.2 backport might be more important :)
<lordievader> Hasn't 5.3.2 landed yet?
<Haudegen> soee: I'd very much appreciate getting Plasma 5.3.2 on Kubuntu 15.04.  Plasma 5.3.1 keeps crashing and freezing.
<soee> lordievader: in Vivid ?
<lordievader> I've tested it somewhere last week.
<lordievader> soee: Wily.
<soee> in Wily yes
<soee> but not in VIvid and i think a lot of users would liek to have it in VIvid :)
<Haudegen> ACK.
<sgclark> soee: Haudegen:: I am working on 5.3.2 for vivid, was a holiday weekend here.
<Haudegen> sgclark: Thank you very much!  Is there anything a mere mortal can do to help?
<sgclark> when I am done you can test :) I will ask in here.
<Haudegen> sgclark: I have about 15 Kubuntu desktops, 6 are on Vivid and we have a lot of problems.
<sgclark> yeah alot of fixes in this batch.
<Haudegen> sgclark: I'll be happy to help.
<lordievader> Perhaps Haudegen should be added to the testers list? :P
<vip> sgclark: will the update be available via ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<sgclark> vip: after testing, yes
<Haudegen> lordievader: What kind of result do you expect from a tester?  Bugreports in Bugzilla?  Do I have to have an account there or on Github?
<lordievader> Testers usually test iso's to see if they install correctly, or things like new plasma versions. Seeing if they install correctly, see if there are regressions. If we find bug we report them.
<lordievader> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<ari-tczew> sitter: hi, do you have any plans to merge pkg-kde-tools ?
<sitter> no
<Haudegen> lordievader: OK.  I use aptitude for package management (not muon or other KDE tools).  That's not a problem I suppose.
<lordievader> I use apt ;)
<lordievader> sgclark: Can you add testers to the factoid?
<Haudegen> lordievader: OK, cool.
<sgclark> lordievader: no sorry
<lordievader> Hmm, who should I bug about it then?
<lordievader> Riddel?
<sgclark> lordievader: he is on vacation
<sitter> he's on vacation
<sitter> no bugging allowed
<lordievader> I know...
<lordievader> I'll look in the log who he normally asks..
<lordievader> Ah, Tm_T could you add Haudegen to the testers factoid?
<sitter> I think people can actually propose changes to the factoids
<sitter> alas, I do not know the syntax :P
<santa_> hey, I have uploaded a new version of kde-config-systemd to my ppa
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-kf5-experiments
<santa_> please test and review if you can
<clivejo> santa_: what are your changes for kde-config-systemd?
<santa_> clivejo: right now it doesn't even show up in the systemsettings, with my changes at least shows up, but I haven't tested that it actually works; the changes https://paste.kde.org/paktumfkn
<clivejo> I found the change file, was wondering what changed upstream
<clivejo> santa_: well it seems to be working
<yofel> that's lp #1452408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452408 in kde-config-systemd (Ubuntu) "kde-config-systemd doesn't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452408
<clivejo> thanks yofel
<yofel> I don't think you need to use debian-qt-kde.mk, just adding --with=kde with a build-dep on pkg-kde-tools does the trick
<yofel> either way works though
<santa_> clivejo: that's great
<santa_> yofel: would you upload it?
<clivejo> is powerdevil fixed yet?
<yofel> santa_: can't, not part of our packageset. One of the MOTU's needs to do that.
<yofel> alternatively, attach a debdiff to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<santa_> yofel: ok, thanks for the hint
<valorie> shadeslayer became MOTU, right?
<valorie> I think he returns tomorrow
<ScottK> valorie: He did, IIRC.
<ahoneybun> MOTU?
<valorie> MOTU=Masters of the Universe
<valorie> aka those who can upload to Universe
<valorie> obviously named by males of a certain age....
<valorie> I remember my boys and their friends watching He-Man
<valorie> :-)
<ScottK> Actually, it was named by mdz (Matt Zimmerman)
<ScottK> IIRC he later came to regret the name, but it was too late.
<valorie> he's totally the same age as my oldest son
<valorie> met him at the Orlando UDS
<valorie> it makes me smile every time it comes up
<valorie> "I have the power!"
<valorie> ok, time to face the heat (literally) and water the flowers
<shadeslayer> valorie: yes
<shadeslayer> I'm MOTU
<shadeslayer> whats up
 * shadeslayer tries to whip DCI back into shape
<soee> is it normal that if i try to install kdenlive it wants to remove: kde-l10n-engb language-pack-kde-en ?
<valorie> sounds strange
<shadeslayer> soee: sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install foobar
<shadeslayer> and pastebin output
<shadeslayer> I've used that command so many times that I actually remember the option by heart now >.>
<yofel> join the club ^^
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<shadeslayer> I'm in a club
<shadeslayer> Hurray for that feeling of belonging somewhere
<soee> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832995/
<shadeslayer> wat why
<valorie> shadeslayer: read up to the santa<>yofel conversation
<valorie> re: changes for kde-config-systemd
<shadeslayer> ok
<soee> shadeslayer: i shuld mention its Wily
<shadeslayer> soee: aha
<shadeslayer> kdenlive be stuck in proposed
<shadeslayer> forever
<shadeslayer> with Riddell, me and sitter busy with CI efforts no one really looks at these things >.
<shadeslayer> >.>
<soee> -.-
<shadeslayer> much fun
<shadeslayer> needs automating away I say
<clivejo> what is CI ?
<valorie> I'm trying to recruit more packagers
<valorie> we need moar
<shadeslayer> fails to build on armhf
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<shadeslayer> soee: http://kci.pangea.pub/
<shadeslayer> opengl issues, *ofcourse*
<valorie> how was your vacation, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> valorie: most amazing
<shadeslayer> I must visit again
<shadeslayer> so much green
<valorie> awesome, what did you do/go?
<shadeslayer> Scotland
<valorie> oooo
<valorie> so jealous
<shadeslayer> or as I shall refer it to now, Riddellland
<soee> :(
<valorie> I would go again in a heartbeat
<shadeslayer> valorie: it was amazing
<valorie> which parts/cities/
<shadeslayer> valorie: Loch Lomond
<shadeslayer> near Glasgow
<valorie> ah, I was there as well
<shadeslayer> also went to Glasgow and Edinburugh
<valorie> we spent an hour walking around the village
<shadeslayer> though only saw the castle in Edinburugh
<shadeslayer> valorie: yeah, it was amazing
<shadeslayer> pictures can't describe it
<valorie> stayed at the base of the loch in a B&B
<shadeslayer> valorie: likewise
<valorie> we spent a week in Edinburgh and a few days in the Borders where my ggggrandfather came from
<shadeslayer> I went to Fort William, Inverness ( accidentally managed to get there on the way to Fort William ) and a whole bunch of places
<valorie> that was complete magick
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Scotland is magic
<valorie> ggggrandmother's people were from near Inverness
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<valorie> but we didn't get to the north
<shadeslayer> yeah, we lost our way xD
<shadeslayer> easy to do 
<valorie> his people originally came from Stirling
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> that's where we were staying
<valorie> I went across the Forth Bridge that way!
<shadeslayer> that was the village I think
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<shadeslayer> near Luss
<valorie> Cowane street is named for his family
<ahoneybun> hey valorie shadeslayer and soee
<soee> hiho ahoneybun
<valorie> Luss is where we walked around
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: pong
<soee> oh what is it https://rthomsen6.wordpress.com/2015/07/06/systemd-kcm-1-2-0-released/ :)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: can you start a video hangout now?
<ahoneybun> (I'm home)
<ovidiu-florin> I was about to go to bed
<ahoneybun> ok nvm then
<soee> will it land in Plasma 5.4 ?
<valorie> oh good, finally moved to KDE infra
<ahoneybun> so we still are on KDE 4 or is it not numbered anymore
<clivejo> could someone tell me what CI efforts are?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: Kubuntu CI to package master on a daily basis
<shadeslayer> yofel: someone needs to add libgl1-mesa-dev to the build-deps of kdenlive
<yofel> ahoneybun: we're on plasma 5.3, frameworks 5.something and applications 15.04.1
<shadeslayer> but I'm not sure where that lives
<shadeslayer> is that CI'd
<shadeslayer> ah yes it is
<shadeslayer> ah already fixed 
<ahoneybun> yofel: so the KDE is just KDE
<shadeslayer> apparently I fixed
<valorie> kde is the community
<yofel> ahoneybun: "KDE" is the community, not the software now
<shadeslayer> way back in March
<clivejo> what does CI mean?
<soee> uh one more nie news http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1507.0/02156.html
<shadeslayer> clivejo: Continuous integration
<shadeslayer> hurray for past me
<ahoneybun> yofel: valorie something to add to the Manual
<clivejo> ahhh
<clivejo> automated packaging?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: kind of
<shadeslayer> so why did the build dep libgl1-mesa-dev not get pulled in
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ^ mind looking into this?
<soee> what kernel verion will Wily use ?
<shadeslayer> soee: dunno, best ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> yes, that might be a good idea to add to documentation, however it is a packager/devel thing, not a user thing
<yofel> is opengl even a thing on armhf?
<shadeslayer> no, lets make it build first though :P
<shadeslayer> right fix might be to install libgles1-mesa-dev on armhf
<soee> brb, need to change bios
 * valorie goes off to give blood
<ahoneybun> damn lots of update in the LTS
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you have a working local armhf build setup? I never managed to figure something out that works
<yofel> closes was sbuild, but that doesn't properly resolve dependencies
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://cloud.scaleway.com/
<yofel> *closest
<shadeslayer> on demand arm servers 
<shadeslayer> locally, I use sbuild + qemu
<yofel> oh, sweet
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, decently cheap, 2 cents an hour
<yofel> and I guess I'll try sbuild again, maybe I'll figure out what's broken for me this time
<shadeslayer> oh noes, kdenlive fails on DCI too
<shadeslayer> 22:04:40 ../../src/monitor/videoglwidget.cpp:74:18: error: ‘GL_FLAT’ was not declared in this scope
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> god I really need a way to mark optional build deps somehow
<shadeslayer> apparently the dep resolver solves : libnm-dev | network-manager-dev , network-manager-dev as network-manager-dev
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> ecm should totally depend on qmake
<shadeslayer> http://dci.pangea.pub/job/plasma/job/oxygen-fonts_binary_unstable/arch=amd64/53/consoleFull
<shadeslayer> k sleep
<shadeslayer> night
<soee> is there any chance to get this messages about FIFO etc. fixed when booting ?
<ScottK> yofel: if you add the package to supported in the Kubuntu seeds, it'll end up in the packageset the next time the update script is run.
<yofel> thanks for the reminder, I'll do that
<soee> is it safe to use powertop ?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-07
<vip> hi ho
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> i see kernel 4 landed in Wily :)
<soee> one error with latest updates while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kwin-x11_4%3a5.3.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.de
<lordievader> Nice, 4.1?
<soee> nope
<soee> brb reboot
<lordievader> 4.0?
<lordievader> soee: Is it 4.0?
<soee> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> ... 4.1.1 is already marked stable.
<soee> lordievader: isint it RC ?
<lordievader> No, that is 4.2.
<soee> abyway, one more interesting thing:
<soee> before i had some messages when booting like FIFO something etc. etc.
<soee> not system boots without aby message :)
<soee> just plymouth -> sddm
<soee> *now
<soee> lordievader: but i asked about this (waht version will be shipped with Wily) yesterday on #ubuntu-devel
<soee> [wtorek, 7 lipca 2015] [00:39:26 CEST] <infinity> soee: I think 4.2 was the plan, actually.
<soee> so maybe step by step they will release 4.2
<lordievader> Ah, will that be LTS? Or will Ubuntu again ship an EOL kernel?
<soee> no idea :)
<lordievader> Both Trusty and Vivid have EOL kernels...
<soee> what we have now in Wily: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/07/07/snapshot8.png
<soee> oh another good news https://plus.google.com/+MartinGr%C3%A4%C3%9Flin/posts/9hmSJPsNWiP :)
<lordievader> Faster startup is allways good :D
<soee> someone with intel + nvidia machine ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> Riddell: what QT version will Wilu use - 5.5 maybe ?
<soee> *Wily
<lordievader> soee: Riddell is on vacation ;)
<soee> aaaaahh :D
<BluesKaj> he needs one
<lordievader> I bet.
<soee> sitter: there is one trick for fans but im not sure what it does exactly:
<soee> run: sudo powertop and in Tunables try setting various items from Bad to Good
<sitter> soee: it would reduce power consumption thus reduce heat thus reduce fan activity xD
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: sitter someone needs to fix kdenlive 
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/4:15.04.2-0ubuntu1
<soee> +1
 * clivejo giggles at the page title of http://kci.pangea.pub/
<shadeslayer> clivejo: fix your wily!
<clivejo> I didnt know it was broken!
<clivejo> maybe its just an Irish thing, but a willy is a totally different thing!
<clivejo> how do I save the default Master Channel in wily?
<clivejo> it keeps defaulting to the capture volume, so my hardware voloume keys dont work
<shadeslayer> clivejo: kmix -> set master channel
<clivejo> shadeslayer: yes, but it wont remember that selection, next time I reboot it goes back to capture device 
<shadeslayer> dunno, works for me here
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: maybe delete things in ~/.kde ?
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<clivejo> do you know where it saves its settings?
<shadeslayer> ~/.kde/config/kmixrc ?
<shadeslayer> or just search for kmixrc
<clivejo> weird DefaultCardOnStart=PulseAudio.Capture_Devices.1.default
<clivejo> hopefully it will not change on next reboot
<shadeslayer> anyone know of a dummy package in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> that's harmless
<shadeslayer> I reckon hello would work
<shadeslayer> kwin takes way too long to build
<shadeslayer> srsly
 * mgraesslin agrees
<mgraesslin> I'm trying to compile on the old exopc currently
<mgraesslin> and it's annoyingly slow
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> http://dci.pangea.pub/job/plasma/job/kwin_binary_unstable/arch=armhf/86/console
<shadeslayer> waiterooing
<mgraesslin> I now aborted and started again with icecc
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> atleast you have icecc
<mgraesslin> yeah
<shadeslayer> all of this shit needs to be faster
<shadeslayer> all of it I say
<mgraesslin> at least we no longer compile KWin twice ;-)
<shadeslayer> this is true :P
<shadeslayer> Jenkins's scheduling algorithm also does not take into account that you'll have 2 jobs with large CPU usage
<shadeslayer> so I have khtml and kwin on the same slave
<shadeslayer> which is fun
<mgraesslin> eheh
<mgraesslin> oh which one is larger?
<shadeslayer> larger?
<mgraesslin> in sloc
<shadeslayer> ah, no clue
<mgraesslin> kwin is 113597
<shadeslayer> surely you have the khtml source checked out :P
<mgraesslin> khtml is 232047
<mgraesslin> now I am disappointed
<mgraesslin> kwin is still not larger than an outdated web rendering engine
<sitter> shadeslayer: there's a scheduler plugin that changes the behavior to use the node with least load
<sitter> which generally should be more suitable
<sitter> default scheduler attempts to use same node as last time which is nice when you recycle from a build cache but pretty shitty when you want load spread
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Least+Load+Plugin ?
<sitter> yep
<sitter> no wait
<sitter> yes
<sitter> that one ^^
<mgraesslin> but kwin now is on an all-time high with sloc
<shadeslayer> xD
<mgraesslin> although we dropped oxygen
<mgraesslin> and kwayland
<mgraesslin> and this year (since Jan) we increased by ~10 ksloc according to openhub
<shadeslayer> sitter: I have to enable it on every job?
<sitter> shadeslayer: I think so
<shadeslayer> good god @_@
<sitter> just change your template?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I guess
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> The plugin requires no global configuration it will just replace the default load balancer at startup. Jobs can be configured to utilize the default Jenkins load balancer if required.
<shadeslayer> so nothing required
<sitter> there you go then
<sitter> reading saved the day :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836427/
<shadeslayer> sitter: thoughts?
<sitter> different symbosl
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> would result in different symbols?
<shadeslayer> I don't track symbols on DCI
<shadeslayer> bug 1472320 is wat
<ubottu> bug 1472320 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "package kpackagekit 0.5.4-0ubuntu4.3 failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1): backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/kde4/kcm_kpk_addrm.so'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472320
<shadeslayer> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 10.04
<sgclark> shadeslayer: not sure how I uploaded to wily with not working on wily. I also don't know how to fix arm without arm.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I hear CI helps :P
<shadeslayer> assuming kdenlive is CI'd on armhf
<sgclark> not for KDE
<shadeslayer> I meant the Kubuntu CI :)
<sgclark> ahh 
<sgclark> I am still curious how I did a wily upload in my sleep
<shadeslayer> it's not
<shadeslayer> sgclark: lol
<shadeslayer> sgclark: it's probably part of applications
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> let me look into it
<shadeslayer> sitter: so, what about that diff now
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fwiw I think you need to make kdenlive build dep on libgles2-mesa-dev on armhf
<sgclark> shadeslayer: oh ty, hope that works, dunno anything bout arm
<shadeslayer> sgclark: and DCI has CI for kdenlive via kubuntu_unstable
<shadeslayer> http://dci.pangea.pub/job/plasma/job/kdenlive_binary_unstable/
<sgclark> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> it's working I think
<shadeslayer> upto 93%
<shadeslayer> somehow pulls in libgles2-mesa-de
<shadeslayer> *libgles2-mesa-dev
<sgclark> wonderful
<shadeslayer> apt should get a award for being magic
<shadeslayer> sgclark: might be useful to explicitly specify this still though
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> assuming it builds
<shadeslayer> do you know how to do it?
<shadeslayer> god this seat is shite, no shoulder support at all
<sgclark> sort of not really
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you can say libgl1-mesa-dev [!armhf] , libgles1-mesa-dev [armhf] in Build-Depends
<shadeslayer> or just replace gl1 by gles
<shadeslayer> not sure if that'll work on x86
<sgclark> ok ty
<shadeslayer> ah no
<shadeslayer> failed
<shadeslayer> perhaps it won't work afterall
<shadeslayer> not sure
<sgclark> I really know nothing about arm, no clue how I can fix this
<shadeslayer> 16:37:51 ../../src/monitor/videoglwidget.cpp:74:18: error: ‘GL_FLAT’ was not declared in this scope
<shadeslayer> that's the error
<shadeslayer> GL_FLAT comes from opengl, I do wonder if it's defined in GLES
<shadeslayer> sitter: is bluedevil athing?
<shadeslayer> cuz my jobs be failing, and I don't see nothing in KCI
<sgclark> shadeslayer: looking through the git history there once was a patch to make opengl optional on arm because cmake never finds it, but it vanished . Is this something of interest? Otherwise I really have no idea how to fix this.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: possibly it vanished because it was made a hard dep?
<sgclark> git history does not show the actual vanishing act that I can find, it patched the cmake file required to optional.
<sgclark> though your error would show that cmake did find it?
<sgclark> show again I am clueless
<sgclark> er so
<shadeslayer> sgclark: it does find it
<shadeslayer> however, the fact that it finds it and the fact it works are mutually exclusive ;)
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> anyway, don't worry about kdenlive :P
<sgclark> whew ok
<shadeslayer> opengl + arm isn't something easy to figure out
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> someone broke ECM
<shadeslayer> wat
<ovidiu-florin> if I install a package from CLI, how do I suppress it from asking for input? so I can script the install?
<sgclark> -y
<yofel> you can pre-answer debconf questions, give me a sec
<ovidiu-florin> -y only accepts
<ovidiu-florin> for example: mysql-server asks for a root password. How do I skip it? or provide one to it?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: e.g. you can do something like:
<yofel> echo "mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server/root_password password <db_admin_pwd>" | debconf-set-selections
<yofel> to prevent mysql-server for asking for the admin password
<yofel> heh
<sgclark> lol nice
<yofel> actually, needs another line for the PW confirmation:
<yofel> echo "mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server/root_password_again password <db_admin_pwd>" | debconf-set-selections
<yofel> debconf-get-selections on an installed system will show you all options that you can set
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: and I suppose I do that before installing mysql-server, right?
<yofel> right
<soee> sgclark: ping me if be able to fix kdenlive, i will test it and install :)
<sgclark> soee: sorry that is beyond my abilities
<soee> oh, who should i talk about it ? :)
<BluesKaj> having more crashes in system settimngs than usual after the latest upgrades on 15.10 alpha1. Usually one crash per session , but now it's eveytime i launch it
<soee> BluesKaj: ow, it works pretty good to me now, i had also a lot of crashes but last days it seems to be much better
<soee> are you on lastest upgrades ?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: what problems are you having with it?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: with ?
<ovidiu-florin> kdenlive
<soee> ovidiu-florin: in Wily there are some conflicts i think and it wants to remove translations files etc.
<soee> shadeslayer: am i right ^
<shadeslayer> install kdenlive from proposed
<shadeslayer> and then install the locales
<shadeslayer> should work then
<shadeslayer> I'm going to look at kdenlive in a few days
<soee> ok, thank you
<BluesKaj> just crashes when I make changes to themes mostly ...looking for a dewsktop/icon/apllication theme that I can live with, but most the choices aren't to my taste
<BluesKaj> mostly
<soee> :)
<ovidiu-florin> why aren't all the widgets from kde-apps.org shown in the install new widgets dialog?
<soee> someone on Wily ?
<clivejo> soee: Im on wily
<soee> can you confrm that setting "Suspend compositor for fullscreen windows" in Compositor does not saves the set value ? its always false ?
<clivejo> I would confirm if I knew what on earth you just said!
<ovidiu-florin> :)))
<clivejo> where is that setting?
<clivejo> soee: where is that setting?
<soee> System Settings -> Display & Monitor -> Compositor
<clivejo> shoot, I was looking in kwin
<soee> seems like kwin is some kind of broken i think
<clivejo> its unchecked
<soee> try to check it save, exit system settings or Display & Monior sectin
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> crashed
<soee> and go back here to see it if is checked
<clivejo> its still checked, but crashed
<clivejo> Ill try a reboot
<clivejo> and konsole is crashing again on exit :(
<soee> hmm
<clivejo> soee: still checked after reboot
<soee> oO
<soee> clivejo: do you have latest updates in Wily ?
<clivejo> as of about 6 hours ago
<clivejo> yippeee kmix is using the right settings!
<clivejo> soee: also using staging-plasma ppa
<clivejo> and panfaust/kubuntu-kf5-experiments/ubuntu
<clivejo> for that ark and systemd fixes
<soee> i do not have any extra ppas
<clivejo> is OpenGL 3 not stable?
<soee> not sure, im using it
<soee> clivejo: if you have that optin we were talking about set
<clivejo> oh, that seems to have fixed my fuzzy fonts issue
<soee> can you paste .config/kwinrc [Compositing] section ?
<clivejo> I changed scale method to crisp and using opengl3.1
<clivejo> gimme a sec
<clivejo> soee: https://paste.kde.org/pxrmraap0
<soee> erkhm, System Settings was unable to find any views, and hence has nothing to display.
<soee> after i manually chcnged that setting in kwinrc it seems it sees it as it shoudl
<clivejo> Im using plasma 5.3.2 from the staging ppa
<clivejo> maybe its fixed there?
<clivejo> powerdevil seems to be fixed too
<soee> clivejo: staging-pp has teh same Plasma as in archive
<soee> so no difference
<soee> oh lord seems liek chromium-browser witg gpu acceleration enabled is so buggy :/
<clivejo> soee: are we using wayland yet?
<soee> nope
<clivejo> are you involved in it at all?
<soee> clivejo: hehe no :)
<clivejo> Id like to learn and maybe do some testing
<soee> clivejo: the only person i know more or less you should ask about weyland etc. is Martin
<soee> clivejo: worth following https://plus.google.com/+MartinGr%C3%A4%C3%9Flin/posts
<clivejo> thanks :)
<clivejo> oh hes blue systems?
<ahoneybun> sitter was posting on G+ about Wayland this morning clivejo and soee
<soee> yup iv seen it
<clivejo> ahoneybun: are widgets individually packaged?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: plasma widgets?
<clivejo> yeah
<ahoneybun> I belive so
<clivejo> I see them on kde apps
<clivejo> was wondering about getting them packaged
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=vivid&section=all&arch=any&keywords=plasma-widget&searchon=names
 * ahoneybun needs plasma-scriptengine-python built
<clivejo> is it binary?
<ahoneybun> no clue
<ahoneybun> the project might be dead anyway
<ahoneybun> last upload was in lucid
<ahoneybun> 10.04
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/plasma-scriptengine-python
<clivejo> in utopic
<ahoneybun> yea that
<ahoneybun> but the python end is needed for http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/plasma-widget-googlecalendar
<ahoneybun> and the widget is from lucid
<ahoneybun> good old Plasma 4
<ahoneybun> so confusing
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> I thought plasma was only 5
<ahoneybun> well I mean KDE 4
<clivejo> I know, but the package name is plasma
<ahoneybun> yea
<clivejo> kinda assumed it means 5
<yofel> right, it is confusing. Back in kde4 we had plasma 2, it was just called kde workspace 4 back then
<ahoneybun> the widget is not in debian
<ahoneybun> so might be from kde-apps.org
<clivejo> https://packages.debian.org/unstable/plasma-scriptengine-python
<clivejo> thats the package in deb
<ahoneybun> 4.11
<ahoneybun> I think that is old
<yofel> the scriptengine was part of kde-workspace back then
<yofel> no idea where it lives these days..
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^ ?
<clivejo> it seems to be a collection of py scripts
<yofel> right, it was the plasma scripting interface for python
<ahoneybun> seems like it would be a mess at best to get it bac
<ahoneybun> *back
<clivejo> came across this "Python scripting is not supported in Plasma 5, so the package is useless in Plasma 5 world."
<ahoneybun> I see
<yofel> well, there you go, bummer
<ahoneybun> yea and there plasma goes crashing
<yofel> you're not used to that yet? -.-
<yofel> </sarcasm>
<ahoneybun> I am but it is getting less and less
<ahoneybun> Seems if the widget is not included with Plasma 5 by default are broken (what I think)
<clivejo> ahoneybun: which widget you looking for?
<ahoneybun> I was just going though the list
<ahoneybun> having google calendar on the desktop would be nice though
<yofel> well, anything that's not explicitely written for plasma 5 won't work
<clivejo> might be update for plasma5
<ahoneybun> yofel: that reinforces my point
<clivejo> just needs packaged
<yofel> right
<clivejo> ahoneybun: I guess this isnt what you want - http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Google+Task+-+web+?content=169824
<ahoneybun> not Task
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't think we have scriptengines anymore
<shadeslayer> just js AFAIK
<yofel> ack
<shadeslayer> omg omg my CI is back into shape I think
<yofel> E: 10mount: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on wily-armhf,
<yofel> sbuild, are you kidding me?!?
<clivejo> oh that sounds painful
<valorie> clivejo: I'm sure I've seen some spam with that same title
<yofel> oh, right, overlayfs changed semantics in kernel 3.18 -.-
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-08
<yossarianuk>  hi - looks like the bug with korganizer not sending alerts has been fixed ?   But I now have an issue, its using a metric tonne of memory .... 
<yossarianuk>  i'm literally just using one simple google calender with it and the korganizer process is using over 1 GB MEM (looking at kde system activity) and the korgac is also using over 1 GB - that's 2 GB for 1 cal ?
<yossarianuk> I am using plasma 5.3.1
<yossarianuk> put it this way the korganizer processes are the highest mem usage in my machine, beating Chrome and Firefox at present.
<yossarianuk> that cannot be right ?
<yossarianuk> going to just disable korganizer
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> gusy i need someone on Wily + hubrid graphic 
<mparillo> How do I know if I have hybred graphics?
<lordievader> mparillo: Do you have two graphics cards?
<lordievader> lspci |grep VGA
<soee_> lordievader: i have intel  + nvidia but after latets kernel update i think system does not see nvidia
<lordievader> Hehe, that is annoying.
<lordievader> Which reminds me, I need to update this box.
<mparillo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=2&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 2
<lordievader> mparillo: Unless you have a secondary nVidia or AMD you don't have hybrid graphics.
<mparillo> lordievader: TY. I knew I had two video ports in the laptop, but I did not know whether they had separate graphics cards.
<ahoneybun> I need a working machine soee_ sadly
<soee_> :)
<ahoneybun> since I have hybrid graphics
<ahoneybun> 15.04 works decent
<soee_> yes worked fine also here on Wily before Kernel 4.0 :)
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> 4.0
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Dualboot?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I don't really want to do that
<lordievader> Hmm... -.-
<lordievader> Darn, I need to reboot if I want 4.0 on this box.
<ahoneybun> only time I ever did that was with Windows
<ahoneybun> but I'm full Linux now
<ahoneybun> lordievader: are their daily images?
<ahoneybun> *there
<ahoneybun> or from the Alpha?
<ahoneybun> soee_: ^
<lordievader> Probably.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Check http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> daily would require less downloads for latest packages
<ahoneybun> it's down
<lordievader> Heh.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ahoneybun> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ahoneybun
<yossarianuk> hi - potential bug - running 15.04 + plasma PPA - I have the filemanager PCManFM installed and KDE has defaulted to use that as its file manager
<yossarianuk> if I choose a different file manager - i.e dolphin the changes are lost after I apply
<yossarianuk> (i.e it still uses PCManFM)
<yossarianuk> is this a known bug ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: so, I set up my raspi2 and tried to fix kdenlive, but GLES isn't what it's looking for, and with GL I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841424/
<santa_> hey shadeslayer
<santa_> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/networkmanager-qt.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=0d5ee77df5147ea3a0fc22ba0ceedc016894478c
<shadeslayer> yo
<santa_> this doesn't work when building for debian I think
<shadeslayer> santa_: no, I changed it later on I think
<santa_> not in libnm-qt
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/logs/networkmanager-qt_5.12.0-siduction1_amd64.build
<shadeslayer> ok, let me fix it
<santa_> ↑ this is a build of kubuntu_vivid_archive + kubuntu_unstable merged
<santa_> + not important changes of siduction
<shadeslayer> santa_: sitter http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841448/
<shadeslayer> should work for kubuntu and debian
<shadeslayer> though it's clearly a workaround
<santa_> yeah, that should do the trick
<sitter> no
<sitter> the symbols are different
<shadeslayer> sitter: I still don't understand that reasoning
<sitter> the symbols table for debian needs to include symbols that are not there in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> sitter: symbols for DCI don't matter
<shadeslayer> ( atleast at the moment )
<santa_> hmm have you considered to keep different symbols files for debian and kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> santa_: I'm trying to avoid having to make 2 branches 
<santa_> that's what one of your fellows of ubuntu did with qt
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_unstable and ci_unstable
<shadeslayer> that sounds icky
<shadeslayer> or debian_unstable
<shadeslayer> or whatever
<santa_> shadeslayer: you dont have to do that
<santa_> one of your qt guys added a file to skip the symbols files in the merges
<shadeslayer> didn't I say symbols don't matter for DCI
<shadeslayer> I think I did
<sitter> they matter to everyone else
<shadeslayer> why are we even discussing them
<sitter> so what you are proposing is a bloody workaround only applicable to dci
<shadeslayer> then everyone else can fix the issue
<sitter> and doing nothing to solve the underlying problem
<shadeslayer> which is what?
<santa_> but I don't get how symbols handling is related to the libnm-dev build depend problem
<santa_> aren't they different problems?
<shadeslayer> santa_: nah, he's talking about the other Depends
<santa_> ah, ok
<shadeslayer> santa_: I've pushed the build-depends fix
<shadeslayer> and I still don't get the issue with the Depends and symbols FWIW
<santa_> shadeslayer: ok, I have scheduled a rebuilld with your change, thanks
<santa_> shadeslayer: also, please note that I have a merge request for kdesu to not differ between debian and ubuntu
<santa_> would be nice to get that one fixed too
<shadeslayer> yeah, I have no time for that at the moment
<shadeslayer> I'll try to make some time for it
<santa_> ok, thank you
<soee_> http://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-9-stretch-moves-to-ffmpeg-from-libav-486367.shtml
<mparillo> how does kdesu differ from kdesudo?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: sitter: plasma-nm in vivid seems to be looking for modemmanager-qt-dev , any idea where this might have gone? Or why it can't find it?
<sitter> sgclark: might be new to vivid. modemmanager-qt-dev (framework) was libmm-qt-dev (plasma) until plasma 5.3 and some frameworks release
<sgclark> ok
<sitter> sgclark: i.e. it probably needs a frameworks backport as well
<BluesKaj> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<sgclark> er oh
<mparillo> Thanks, BluesKaj, but I always use kdesudo (except for one time I fogot. I tried sudo nano filename, thought better of it, and up-arrowed, and changed nano to kate). I was wondering what/why use kdesu instead of kdesudo.
<lordievader> Ain't it the same thing? Kdesu and kdesudo?
<thelionroars> I don't think kdesu is a valid command any more.
<thelionroars> command -v kdesu gives me nada
<lordievader> Guess it is replaced alltogether with kdesudo then.
<BluesKaj> yeah , I think it has been , for graphical permissions at least
<thelionroars> I wonder if pkexec works for gooey stuff
<thelionroars> herpderp, negative
<lordievader> thelionroars: Perhaps if you set the display variable first.
<ahoneybun> This looks cool: http://tech.thaivisa.com/intel-ubuntu-hdmi-dongle/12160/
<ahoneybun> load up some Kubuntu on there
<shadeslayer> I'm unsure if 1GB would be enough
<shadeslayer> probably won't be able to do much
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> maybe MATE
<clivejo> is it possible for Kubuntu to stream to a Chromecast?
<ahoneybun> chrome browser
<shadeslayer> sure
<ahoneybun> webpages
<shadeslayer> WFM
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: I can stream my entire desktop
<ahoneybun> what?
<ahoneybun> WFM?
<clivejo> Whole Foods Market?
<shadeslayer> works for me
<ahoneybun> lol
<clivejo> founded 1980
<shadeslayer> :P
<clivejo> what is WFM?!?
<maxyz> $ wtf WTM
<clivejo> google isnt being very helpful!
<thelionroars> Whifflebat Fighting Match
<clivejo> Ive been waiting to see if VLC would bring in support, but hasnt appeared yet
<shadeslayer> sgclark: vivid backports merge failing
<thelionroars> *wifflebat
<shadeslayer> sgclark: all the mergers are failing http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/
<shadeslayer> might want to go through those and fix them
<sgclark> shadeslayer: okies
<sgclark> I really don't understand why ci explodes like this. what a pain to try and backport...
<shadeslayer> mergeroo failed because of conflicts
<shadeslayer> brb
<sgclark> not something we can merge
<shadeslayer> hm? sure we can
<sgclark> well how do I convince git that?
<shadeslayer> git checkout kubuntu_unstable; git merge kubuntu_vivid_backport; fix things by hand; git commit -a
<sgclark> unstable.. I thought this was stable. ugh. 
<shadeslayer> look at the logs
<shadeslayer>  kubuntu_vivid_backports -> remotes/origin/kubuntu_unstable   
<shadeslayer> sgclark: what did you do to frameworksintegration
<shadeslayer> why did you merge unstable into vivid backports
<sgclark> sigh I don't know wtf is suppose to be going on here. All I wanted to do was backport some frameworks, not this.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: https://community.kde.org/images.community/a/a5/Kubuntu_CI_Mergeflow.png
<shadeslayer> although that does not show backports
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-09
<murthy> anyone experiencing long shutdown times for this kernel 3.19.0-22-generic
<murthy> 15.04?
<soee_> murthy: the shutdonw process is some kind of broken atm in Plasma 5.3.1
<soee_> it is fixed in Plasma 5.3.2
<soee_> and i think sgclark is working on backoprts
<murthy> soee_: You mean the shutdown script fix that was released in 5.3.2?
<sgclark> I am working on vivid
<soee_> murthy: probably
<sgclark> but seems I needed to backport frameworks to do so and broke ci in the process so I have to backport rest by hand...
<soee_> im not sure how kernel versions you mentioned works as i'm on Wily now 
<murthy> soee_: Last time I read the change log it was related to scripts not executed from certain places.
<murthy> let me check it again
<soee_> ah ok
<markey_work> is there no newer Qt Creator than 3.1.1 available for Vivid?
<Mirv> markey_work: no, there's 3.5 for wily brewing (available in a PPA currently). on vivid your only option is to download upstream installer if you require newer.
<markey_work> Mirv: hmm, ok
<markey_work> anyway know why this old version was used?
<markey_work> anyone*
<Mirv> markey_work: because Ubuntu SDK plugins needed to continue working on 14.04 LTS and newer QtC:s don't build with Qt 5.2. now a lot of the Ubuntu plugin functionality has been upstreamed like CMake support, and the 14.04 support will be solved another way
<markey_work> ah yes, that's what I suspected
<Mirv> so in summary it has taken a bit of time
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vip> hi ho
<lordievader> o/
<soee> what is this warning: Warning: polkitd.service changed on disk. Run 'systemctl daemon-reload' to reload units. ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> soee: That the service file changed and that systemd wants you to reload it.
<soee> lordievader: ok, thanks for the explanation :)
<santa_> just for your information, kdenlive was uploaded to debian sid without pushing the changes to git
<santa_> you might want to merge some of the changes
<santa_> https://packages.qa.debian.org/k/kdenlive/news/20150709T093542Z.html
<soee_> shadeslayer: ^
<soee_> i think you plan to work on kdenlive :)
<santa_> also you might want to merge kmix master branch, apparently they built it against frameworks in debian
<Haudegen> Hi! Is there a schedule for Plasma 5.3.2 on Vivid?  Plasma 5.3.1 keeps crashing and freezing and crashing and ...  Thank you!
<sebas> Haudegen: got backtraces?
<sebas> just upgrading is not going to help if we don't get to know about crashers (and we'd rather like to fix things than mindlessly propose to upgrade)
<soee_> Haudegen: not any defined date, Scarlett is working already on vivid packages but there are also some framework backports required so it takes time
<Haudegen> sebas: I have some information in .xsession-errors.  The crashes are segfaults.  But I have them on 6 different machines, so it's not a hardware issue.
<sebas> Haudegen: backtraces would be useful, posted to bugs.kde.org under the product "plasmashell" (depending on what exactly crashes)
<sebas> and: most crashes are segfaults, that doesn't actually say anything :)
<Haudegen> sebas: How do I enable backtraces?
<murthy> Haudegen: did you use sudo for any gui apps recently?
<sebas> Run it through gdb
<Haudegen> murthy: Hmmm, I can't think of any.
<murthy> Haudegen: Can you check something for me?
<Haudegen> sebas: Plasma through gdb?  OK, I normally restart plasma like this: kquitapp plasmashell ; sleep 1 ; plasmashell &
<Haudegen> sebas: How would I call plasmashell through gdb?  Which options?
<sgclark> yes I am working on the backports still, turned out to require even more backports which broke many things so I have to do them by hand... plus I am only a volunteer that has other life commitments. Sorry.
<sebas> Haudegen: sorry, empty battery ... bbl
<Haudegen> sgclark: I really appreciate your work.  Thanks a lot.
<murthy> Haudegen: can you check the detaisl of the file ksycoca5?
<Haudegen> murthy: It's a binary file.
<murthy> Haudegen: no I mean the user and group details. see if there any files with root
<murthy> Haudegen: run this command from your home directory     ls -lRa | grep "root"
<murthy> Haudegen: and see if there is any file with root as user and group
<Haudegen> murthy: ksycoca5 is owned by my user (not root).  I have read and write permissions (600).  ksycoca5stamp has 664.
<murthy> Haudegen: thats good
<murthy> Haudegen: now check if there any other file owned by root by using the above command
<Haudegen> murthy: I have to filter this a bit.  I've got a lot of paths containing the string "root".
<murthy> Haudegen: just check the user and group column 
<Haudegen> murthy: OK, grepping for "root " works.
<murthy> Haudegen: can we do this in #kubuntu?
<Haudegen> murthy: OK, I have to do a little bit of work now.  I'll be back for sure.
<murthy> Haudegen: ok
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="parallel=5" adt-run is supposed to parallize my build?
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> doens't here, oh well :D
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: huh
<shadeslayer> pitti was supposedly fixing that
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1399177
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1399177 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-run should parallelize builds as necessary by default" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> whats up
<sgclark> does kubuntu_stable not exist fior frameworks?
<sgclark> the wiki only explains plasma
<shadeslayer> it should
<sgclark> hm
<shadeslayer> it exists for pretty much all the things
<shadeslayer> sgclark: anything missing?
<sgclark> attica does not for starters
<sgclark> the entire scripts failed with not something we can merge
<sgclark> all I wanted to do was backport 5.3.2 to vivid and this is turning into a nightmare.
<shadeslayer> sure it does
<shadeslayer> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/attica.git/
<sgclark> intersting. I am looking at git gui now and it is not there
<sgclark> I dont see kubuntu_stable on that link either
<sgclark> there is unstable / is that what I want to merge for kf5?
<shadeslayer> did you check it out
<sgclark> error: pathspec 'kubuntu_stable' did not match any file(s) known to git.  
<yofel> ok, I got kdenlive to build
<Riddell> <Mirv> Laney: excellent idea! Riddell, would you have time to look at the kscreen 5.3.2 autopkgtest failure, or consider whether you could override qtdeclarative update to ignore it if kscreen fixing would take time?
<santa_> yofel: beware of the epoch
<yofel> santa_: in kdenlive? I'm not adding any version checks
<santa_> yofel: yep. in kdenlive the ubuntu has the 4: epoch while the debian dude uploaded it without any epoch
<santa_> (assuming you are merging from debian)
<yofel> I wasn't
<yofel> all I'm trying to do was fix the armhf build
<yofel> and we already uploaded with the epoch, so the damage is done
 * clivejo curses and mutters under his breath about epochs
<santa_> ah ok
<yofel> well, debian tries to be version-perfect, while whoever did the versioning in our scripts just applied the same epoch to everything
 * yofel needs a faster usb drive for his raspi :(
<clivejo> you compiling it on the Pi?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> how long did it take?!?
<yofel> I'll tell you once it's done :P
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> how many sleeps!
<yofel> it actually compiles pretty fast on the quad-core, but installing the build-deps took ages -.-
<clivejo> 2B?
<yofel> nah, ~150kB 
<clivejo> Model 2 B?
<yofel> Pi 2 B, right
<clivejo> Dont have the version 2 yet
<clivejo> but have a few B's
<clivejo> doing different jobs for me
<clivejo> which reminds me I was meant to look into creating a GSM gateway :/
<clivejo> does Kubuntu have or is it planned to ever have a Cortana style speech recogition module? 
<yofel> Build needed 00:57:52, 82656k disc space
<yofel> shadeslayer: please upload kdenlive from git when you have time, thanks
<jussi> Morning
<ahoneybun> hey jussi
<jussi> long time no see...
<ahoneybun> yes it is!
<jussi> Ive been very busy IRL
<jussi> How have things been in the kubuntu world?
<ahoneybun> jussi: not amazing but I think will get better
<ahoneybun> jussi: we have new DVD artwork! http://imgur.com/a/axpzW
<ahoneybun> and updated Documentation: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<jussi> nice!
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<clivejo> ahoneybun: is it possible to add a link to the next logical section in the userguide?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: as in?
<clivejo> like in the welcome page, when you are done reading a link to the install page would be handy
<clivejo> instead of going home and then finding the next page
<ahoneybun> with the next gen of the Docs/Manual I'm doing that as reST supports it
<clivejo> :)
<ahoneybun> I've place links on every page in the new Manual so if I/someone needs to link to that page they can
<ahoneybun> just in case
<shadeslayer> jussi: haven't seen you in a while :)
<jussi> hello shadeslayer!
<jussi> yes, its been a while. 
<shadeslayer> How's Elodi ?
<jussi> The new apprenticeship plus my family have eaten my time
<jussi> Elodi is doing well. :)
<jussi> As is Emre
<shadeslayer> Nice :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: how's that going
<jussi> shadeslayer: Loving it :)
<jussi> https://instagram.com/p/44KGPdIbe2/?taken-by=thefarmersplace
<shadeslayer> jussi: nice!
<shadeslayer> I should visit you so that I can ask you to cook
<jussi> sounds good...  but it is a pretty long trip...
<ahoneybun> clivejo: like this: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Welcome#Thank_you ?
<clivejo> yup :)
<ahoneybun> cool
<clivejo> I tend to get lost when have to go back to index
<clivejo> I got goldfish memory
<ahoneybun> clivejo: use the Docs a lot?
<clivejo> not really, but i been glancing over it recently
<ahoneybun> clivejo: new stuff: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> raw stuff: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/master/source/welcome.rst
<shadeslayer> jussi: indeed
<shadeslayer> jussi: how long is it for ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: the apprenticeship?
<jussi> 3 years...
<shadeslayer> jussi: yeah, wow o_O
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-10
<ahoneybun> sgclark: shadeslayer ovidiu-florin https://waffle.io/
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: nice
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning, Woo Hoo its Friday
<yossarianuk> is korganizer slightly broken ?
<yossarianuk> notifications don't work - until you reboot (and you get all of them on startup) 
<yossarianuk> Also its using up a lot of memory (more than anything else)
<yossarianuk> plasma 5.3.1.
<vip> hi ho
<yossarianuk> i.e i am connected to one (google) calendar  and its using up 2 GB RAM.
<yossarianuk> more than firefox,chrome , etc at themin
<yossarianuk> shall I report a bug or is it known as a memory raper ?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<BluesKaj> Hi again
<sick_rimmit> Hi folks
<sick_rimmit> I broke it I am afraid :-(
<sick_rimmit> I have problem with Intel framebuffer driver, which busted Plasma.
<sick_rimmit> I fixed this by deleting lots of .config files that had been modified in the previous 45 minutes
<sick_rimmit> I know...
<sick_rimmit> :-)
<sick_rimmit> However, I got most things working again, but I have broken Akonadi
<sick_rimmit> It refuses to start..
<sick_rimmit> My plannn
<sick_rimmit> apt-get remove and reinstall
<sick_rimmit> just wondering if you folks have any different advice..
<sick_rimmit> like does it have a reconfigure itself function ?
<lordievader> Does a new user have the same problem, besides support is in #kubuntu ;)
<ahoneybun> its rick!
<sick_rimmit> Ta Da
<sick_rimmit> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hey sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> Nice thinking lordievader
<sick_rimmit> I will create one a try it
<lordievader> Common first step ;)
<sick_rimmit> Well Akonadi works for a new user, but its broked for me
<sick_rimmit> :-(
<sick_rimmit> I tried copying the ./config/akonadi/files to my homedir, but no joy
<sick_rimmit> So I'm going to copy the whole .config directory...
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: akonadi is stupid fragile
<sgclark> you are better off starting over, I hope you use imap...
<sick_rimmit> Fixed
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: that pointer set me off looking in the right places.
<soee_> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.12.0.php
<soee_> and the nice feature: Adding the option not to track the user when in specific activities (similar to the 'private browsing' mode in a web browser)
<lordievader> Good to hear Rick fixed his problem :)
<sgclark> yeah I know, I tried to run the new frameworks and that exploded on me too. I think I need to retire from packaging. Seriously.
<soee_> sgclark: don't give up :) if only i had more free time i would like to start with packaging, but have a lot of projects atm. and also kubuntu website pending :/
<sgclark> unfortunately my KDE Ci work is suffering from my lack of time, something has to give. Not to mention I need a real job that pays my bills. 
<santa_> sgclark: probably I'm not the best person to give you "granpa advices" but I will tell you something: I'm an average skilled person and many times in my life I tried to do things which were hard for me: learning how to program computers, learning latex, playing rugby, reaching an unhabited island with beaches without people, packaging kde ...(like you). when I was starting to do all these things I had some hard times and I was about to 
<santa_> give up (like you) however I didn't. today I'm proud of being able of doing all the things mentioned
<santa_> beer commercial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmGsmBEPrm8
<santa_> in the end a man's voice says something like: "if it's not hard, it's not worth it" :P
<sgclark> yeah I just had to vent, I am not one to give up easy.
<sgclark> I am fixing the merge explosion
<santa_> :)
<clivejo_> sgclark: if I could swadow you to learn what you do and how to do it I would.
<sgclark> mmm, packager training videos. That is what we need. Now if only I had another 24 hours in a day.
<clivejo_> how did you learn?
<sgclark> trial and error
<clivejo_> seems to be a lot of error in my case!
<sgclark> heh I had plenty. I am still not perfect. Always learning.
<ahoneybun> sgclark: ricktimmis was talking about making packaging videos
<ahoneybun> could do something like that at Akademy
<clivejo_> please do!
<sgclark> he is going to akademy?
<ahoneybun> no, just since we all will be there
<sgclark> ahh. we'll see if there is time. I will be quite busy with my ci stuff.
<valorie> sgclark: did you get a cool-down there too?
<valorie> such a relief here
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> soemwhat small chance of rain too
<soee_> we shuld do  short 10-30 min video tutorials aboutpackaging, step by step
<soee_> i already mentioned it once :)
<sgclark> *crosses fingers*
<soee_> good quality, well eplained etc.
<ahoneybun> even from reading sgclark's comments it is not a short process
<sgclark> heh, well the hardest part of packaging is trying fix disasters. I have been trying to backport 5.3.2 for a week and everytime I turn around something else has to be done first and things going BOOM.
<soee_> sgclark: that is what wonders me ... shouldn't bugfix releases be a lot easier to package ?
<sgclark> I don't think I can put this experience in short well explained segments.
<soee_> what is wring with 5.3.2 taht it causes so much problems ?
<sgclark> it relies on a package that does not exist in vivid
<soee_> starnge, why it uses package that  wsnt used in 5.3.1 ?
<sgclark> and Riddell changed all of our scripts and they blew up in my face...
<sgclark> soee_: name change. I have no idea, I had no part in it.
 * soee_ spots new LO in Wily updates ... installing
<clivejo_> naughty Riddell !
<sgclark> oh well, some good news for folks, I am working on the new frameworks release.
<clivejo_> I hate kmixer!
<clivejo_> why wont it remember my settings!!
<santa_> sgclark: if you can, please include my patches :P
<sgclark> yes of course. just still working through this git merge mess.
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.freedesktop.org/www/Software/systemd/TheCaseForTheUsrMerge/
<valorie> interesting, shadeslayer
<valorie> I wonder what Linux thinks about it
<valorie> I meant Linus, sheesh
<valorie> I will say this about Lennart -- he's really smart
<valorie> out
 * yofel doesn't really care, after all it's supposed to be backwards compatible
<yofel> although, at this point, someone might want to think about amending the FHS
<shadeslayer> I find it interesting that Sky in London CDN's google and reddit but not Facebook
<shadeslayer> so its 4 hops to either google/reddit , but 12 to facebook
<shadeslayer> ah, reddit is on cloudflare, as is HN
<valorie> wow, so much easier to do the watering and such when it's not blistering hot
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-11
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<ovidiu-florin> wow, that was long
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<ovidiu-florin> now that's better
<DalekSec> [01:43:30] < ovidiu-florin> kubotu: ping
<DalekSec> [01:43:30] < kubotu> pong
<DalekSec> Your side.
<ovidiu-florin> DalekSec: is that the first or the second one?
<DalekSec> First.
<ovidiu-florin> it shows 6 seconds on my side
<ovidiu-florin> [08:43:24] <ovidiu-florin> kubotu: ping
<ovidiu-florin> [08:43:30] <kubotu> pong
<ovidiu-florin> then it means that my message had the delay, not kubotu's
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<Riddell> hola chicos
<Riddell> did you miss me?
<Riddell> what have I missed?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kxmlgui doesn't have 5.12
<shadeslayer> that's what you've missed :P
<Riddell> does anything?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> also, I need a drink
<Riddell> buy an irn bru
<shadeslayer> I'm not in Scotland anymore mate
<Riddell> I can't get it any more in Raval, must be time to go back
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> I'm listening to Billy Joel and I feel like I could do with a drink
<shadeslayer> apparently the LHC is back in smash mode
<sgclark> Riddell: I am working on 5.12.0 also your script changes blew up in a big way.
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> sgclark: mm I did think it might, did you not just revert to an older version of them?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: >:D<
<sgclark> well next batch I will lol. Still cleaning up this mess
<Riddell> sorry about that sgclark :(
<sgclark> though I think I can fix it 
<soee> :-)
<soee> hiho Riddell
<sgclark> no worries
<sgclark> hope you had fun
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fwiw kxmlgui is broken
<Riddell> oh aye, I'm all into freestyle canoeing now, phonic monkeys here I come
<shadeslayer> just thought I'd tell
<sgclark> like broken how? upstream?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: no, no 5.12 packaging
<shadeslayer> stuff wants kxmlgui 5.12
<sgclark> meh I am only still cleaning up merge mess
<sgclark> I have not got that far yet...
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> well, I'm not touching it till Monday
<ovidiu-florin> https://www.facebook.com/ovidiub13/posts/956580651070925?notif_t=like
<ovidiu-florin> it seems that many things are broken in the latest update
<ovidiu-florin> let me know if translation is needed (if Facebook does not translate properly)
<ahoneybun> wow
<ovidiu-florin> are there issues with phonon4qt5-backend-vlc ?
<soee> anyone knows if vlc phono backend still leads to systemsettings crash ?
<soee> oh :)
<soee> it didn't work for a long time
<ovidiu-florin> because of what?
<soee> vlc issue i think, there was some patch in debain
<soee> but i dont know current state
<ovidiu-florin> soee: are you comming to akademy?
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to meet you
<soee> ovidiu-florin: nope
<soee> this year is full of work for me, no time for any events etc. :(
<soee> woho next month Plasma 5.4 :)
<soee> and fixed Activities ! :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: ping, could you upload kdenlive when you have time?
<shadeslayer> yofel: Was it fixed?
<shadeslayer> where be the fix
<yofel> shadeslayer: I fixed it in kubuntu_wily_archive
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you sure
<shadeslayer> Last commit was on June 9
<murthy> There are some updates available in 15.04 backport, is it ok to upgrade?
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, I pinged you on thursday, but I guess you missed it
<shadeslayer> Yeah I think so
<murthy> sgclark: There are some updates available in 15.04 backport, is it ok to upgrade?
<sgclark> um
<sgclark> I did not put them there
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh ok, so the last paste I have from you was this Imagination Technologies Group 
<shadeslayer> erm
<murthy> sgclark: so backports ppa in ok?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841424/
<yofel> ah yeah, that was with adding libgl and glu as build-deps, but you need to patch it to use GLES instead
<sgclark> murthy: what backports in what ppa? I have not finished any.
<shadeslayer> yofel: right
<shadeslayer> I think this was mentioned at some point
<sgclark> I cannot say if ok because they are not mine.
<yofel> the git version built tine
<yofel> *fine
<shadeslayer> that we patched it to use GLES at some point
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> will have a look 
<murthy> sgclark: kubuntu backports 15.04
<sgclark> again. I did not put them there so I cannot say they are fine.
<murthy> sgclark: You were backporting 5.3.2 right?
<sgclark> I am still working on this mess. 
<sgclark> I still am.
<murthy> sgclark: So there is no rouge package in the ppa right?
<sgclark> They can't possibly be there unless someone uploaded the broken mess it is, and I am not responsible
<murthy> sgclark: ok. I guess I will upgrade. Thanks you
<sgclark> Sorry but I have some real life to attend to. If somehow 5.3.2 is in backports I cannot be responsible for the failures. It is not ready.
<sgclark> murthy: if it is 5.3.2 don.t
<Haudegen> sgclark: There is nothing rogue in the backports.
<sgclark> ok
<murthy> sgclark: I know you are frustrated, but I can understand you. I thank you for your hard work
<sgclark> sorry, yes I am.
<murthy> sgclark: I tried to be a packager for kubuntu myself
<sgclark> I have trying to get 5.3.2 out for many days and everything possible has gone wrong. Apologies that my frustrations are showing. But now I must buy food to feed my husband. I will try to have this done asap.
<sgclark> santa_: your patches.. fail at changelog. I will have to sort this when I get back. Did we not use to merge? That was so much easier...
<murthy> sgclark: You dont have to apologies. We here understand. You do your work at your own time. The users can wait 
<Haudegen> sgclark: Free Software means we have to apologize to you for not helping more.
<murthy> *apologize 
<murthy> Haudegen: exactly
<santa_> sgclark: I was told sending patches was easier (and I agree), give me just some minutes and I will send you updated versions
<santa_> sgclark: I have sent everything again to the mailing list, about kglobalaccel it's just a typo and it's fixed in master, so probably you want to merge master into kubuntu_wily_archive instead
<murthy> santa_: Did your Ark patch got accepted?
<santa_> murthy: hi, I didn't have time to send the mail wth the rationale yet, I'm buried in work
<murthy> ok
<sgclark> santa_: thanks for the patches. applying them.
<santa_> maybe next week I could, but I can't promise anything
<santa_> sgclark: great, thanks!
<murthy> santa_: Will it make it to 15.10?
<santa_> hmm, I don't know
<santa_> I don't even know if it will be accepted
<murthy> santa_: does the patch have to be submitted before feature freeze?
<murthy> santa_: ya, assuming if it will be accepted
<santa_> not sure, I guess it depends a bit on your definition of feature
<santa_> I will try to write the mail as soon as possible, and let's cross our fingers
<murthy> santa_: thanks
<murthy> santa_: I will see if adding the patch to the bug report will help
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ark/+bug/1404239
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1404239 in ark (Ubuntu) "use_libarchive_for_zip_files causes problems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<murthy> santa_: thats the one right?
<santa_> one of them
<murthy> santa_: Your launchpad profile name?
<murthy> Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema?
<santa_> yep
<santa_> murthy: https://launchpad.net/~panfaust
<murthy> santa_: I just updated the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ark/+bug/1404239
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1404239 in ark (Ubuntu) "use_libarchive_for_zip_files causes problems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<murthy> santa_: any other bug report need to be updated?
<valorie> wb Riddell
<santa_> murthy: updating that one will be enough, as I said I will try to write a long technical justification to kubuntu-devel
<murthy> ok
<ovidiu-florin> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=476229092546148&set=p.476229092546148&type=1&theater
<ovidiu-florin> do you know anything about that?
<Riddell> thanks valorie :)
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: I guess the person in question needs to install baloo-utils
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: and what would that bring?
<ovidiu-florin> the baloo control pannel?
<santa_> which, by the way should be packaged properly, argf I have to send a patch
<ovidiu-florin> It came to my understanding that packaging has some issues now....
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: the kio baloo thing and the indexers (at least)
<ovidiu-florin> stuff just won't package properly
<santa_> sgclark: it seems you forgot to add the lintian override file to kexteditor
<sgclark> eh?
<sgclark> I applied patch. I can't forget something I know nothing about
<santa_> sgclark: yeah but the patch created a new file: debian/libkf5texteditor5-libjs-underscore.lintian-overrides 
<sgclark> oh perhaps I forgot add
<santa_> so you have to do a git add against that file to get it included
<sgclark> my apologies
<santa_> yeah, that's it
<santa_> no prob
<lordievader> Hmm, I just finished an reinstall and upgrade route, started with 14.04 and worked my way up to 15.10. On 15.10 I noticed sddm was not installed. Have other people seen this?
<lordievader> After installing sddm though everything seems fine.
<sgclark> not sure 14.04 -> 15.10 is supported. Too many massive changes.
<lordievader> It wasn't directly ;)
<lordievader> 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 ;)
<lordievader> Wily images failed to boot for me.
<sgclark> yeah the problem lies with the switch from kde4 to plasma5
<sgclark> things like missing sddm
<lordievader> Lightdm was installed, perhaps that is why sddm was not installed?
<sgclark> Thought they posted somewhere that moving to plasma5 it is best to start fresh
<lordievader> Hmm, I see how that can mess things up. Oh well, things seem to work fine now :)
<sgclark> cool
<sgclark> yeah lightdm default for kde4 and sddm default for plasma5
<sgclark> glad it is working though
<lordievader> I'll configure it further tommorow and see if I run into anything else.
<mamarley> When I originally went from KDE4 to KF5/Plasma5, I had major issues for months before I figured out that the "kio" package was not installed.
<sgclark> ahh yes that would break many things
<sgclark> Riddell: shadeslayer: either of you around?
<soee> guys do you know what needs special configuration to make other nvidia driver version than 346 to work with sddm ?
<sgclark> I gave up sorry
<ahoneybun> God 15.04 is broken
<ahoneybun> Fresh install
<ahoneybun> With backport ppa
<soee> ahoneybun: what is broken ?
<ahoneybun> Kwin is crashing and making the whole system take forever to boot
<ahoneybun> Or I should say something is taking for ever
<ahoneybun> Forever
<soee> on fresh install ? strange :/
<soee> ahoneybun: anyway jump to Wily :)
<ahoneybun> Yep
<ahoneybun> soee: you crash
<ahoneybun> Crazy
<soee> what ? :)
<sgclark> ahoneybun: I have heard complaints, hense why I have been killing myself trying to do these backports.
<sgclark> Unfortunately, everything that can go wrong, is.
<ahoneybun> sgclark: this is from going to 5.3.1
<sgclark> Slight delay..
<ahoneybun> From stock 15.04
<soee> sgclark: but i doubt those problems are only because of Plasma and 5.3.2 might solve them asll
<sgclark> I am working on 5.3.2 which supposedly fxes lots
<ahoneybun> Wily does have 5
<ahoneybun> 5.3.2
<soee> yes
<ahoneybun> Thanks to sgclark 
<soee> :)
<ahoneybun> soee: can I change my sources.list and dist-upgradem
<ahoneybun> Wait I still have updates left
<soee> call the command to upgrade to devel version
<ahoneybun> So it was half upgraded
<soee> i think we have all those problems because of switch to sddm, Plasma 5 etc.
<ahoneybun> soee: I agree
<sgclark> uh yeah if the updates did not finish that would break stuff :)
<soee> but every next release should be much easier now
<ahoneybun> I don't see the reason for damn sddm
<ahoneybun> We have so many logins
<soee> ahoneybun: apt full-upgrade ?
<ahoneybun> Running dist-upgrade
<soee> i'm impressed how stable Wily is for me now
<ahoneybun> No crashes from plasma soee ?
<soee> last crash i'v seen was System Settings one
<soee> ahoneybun: not a single one tbh if we talk about plasmashell
<ahoneybun> 5.3.2 is a great update from what I hear
<sgclark> I have not seen crashes in awhile
<ahoneybun> Thank you sgclark so much for the work
<soee> yes i think we are now at point where all will get only better
<ahoneybun> sgclark: maybe I could be your student at akademy :)
<soee> :-)
<soee> i do plan to start with packaging when i finish all my urgent projects 
<sgclark> I think packaging videos is a good plan, we certainly need help and no one has time to train properly.
<soee> +1
<ahoneybun> I've don't think I can use KDE 4 at all with seeing Plasma 5
 * ahoneybun has a working system now :)
<soee> ;]
<ahoneybun> damn I setup btrfs wrong...
<Sho_> aka "at all"
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-12
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> Time to configure Wily :)
<ovidiu-florin> any docker fans here?
<lordievader> KVM fan here ;)
<Riddell> sitter loves his docker
<Riddell> as does shadeslayer
<sgclark> I am a docker fan
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo_: can I get moderator access to the Kubuntu community on G+?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: done, I think
<ovidiu-florin> doesn't look like
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it says.. Ovidiu-Florin BOGDAN
<Riddell> Invited, Manager
<Riddell> so I guess you need to accept that somehow
<ovidiu-florin> damn G+ still shows me as a visitor to that community
<claydoh> lol I just got the notification that you are a mod in g+, ovidiu-florin
<claydoh> probably just need to reload the page
<ovidiu-florin> claydoh: yeah.. just figured it out on how to do that
<ovidiu-florin> 'tis done
<ovidiu-florin> thnank you
<ovidiu-florin> now I have 6 Google Accounts
<ahoneybun> Rick_Timmis: your so quiet
<soee_> is there some extension to thuderbird that adds notification to systray ?
<soee_> ok firetray might be it
<soee_> how cn i fix this: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/07/12/snapshot9.png
<soee_> brb
<ovidiu-florin> soee: look for akonadytray and start it
<ovidiu-florin> you'll see an akonady icon in your system tray
<ovidiu-florin> right click and restart it
<soee> there is no such thing
<ovidiu-florin> then install it
<soee> aslo akonadictl start returns error
<ovidiu-florin> sorry
<ovidiu-florin> aconaditray... I always mistake a spell akonady
<ovidiu-florin> soee: what error?
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11867664/
<ovidiu-florin> soee:  ask in #kontact
<ovidiu-florin> my solution to this is to delete all akonadi files and start again
<ovidiu-florin> which is not a solution
 * ovidiu-florin out
<soee> ovidiu-florin: yes i just deleted .local/share/akonadi 
<soee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/+bug/1437846
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1437846 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi mysql 5.6 crash with signal 11" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee> alternative  fot skype client: https://web.skype.com :)
<blaze> soee: interface is kinda lame
<blaze> soee: try the http://onedrive.live.com
<soee> blaze: but it is files cloud right ?
<blaze> soee: it has a chat, which is actually skype :)
<soee> ah :)
<soee> creatign account only for chat .. nah :)
<murthy> soee: hi
<murthy> soee: I am facing similar issues like the akonadi crash
<soee> murthy: i just deleted this folder and it works now
<soee> brb
<murthy> soee: kactivitymanager crashes due to segfault in libqt5sql.so
<murthy> soee: for the issue, is a very delated shutdown time
<murthy> soee: Let me check if that workd
<murthy> *works
<soee> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-11
<jbicha> hi could someone look at this MP since it's had no action for 4 months:
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~torsten.franz/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/+merge/288027
<tsdgeos> any reason you guys are not updating kdelibs to latest LTS release?
<yofel> tsdgeos: bug in the tooling. It's updated in staging but has a missing symbol that I didn't investigate yet.
<acheronuk> clivejo: kldap seems a blocker on some of the deps or build failures
<acheronuk> I added some build deps to that yesterday to make it build but then got some extra files I'm not sure where to place
<acheronuk> testing locally I mean
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19060115/
<tsdgeos> yofel: yakkety packages for ki18n and kde-l10n-* conflict
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho o/
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: tbh. cool :D You ?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: food for your green eyed monster :P http://i.imgur.com/G9ydUIH.png
<clivejo> you are mean!
<acheronuk> I had to to think carefully about yofel's "are you evil?" question
<acheronuk> I don't have a bouncer, so if I disappear off IRC and don't get beck on on my laptop, then that is why. Doing a re-install on new disk
<acheronuk> clivejo: can I get a kde bouncer/BNC account yet? Not that fussed, but would be handy. 
<clivejo> maybe ask valorie
<clivejo> she helped me get one 
<acheronuk> yep. that sounds a good route, thanks :)
<clivejo> you need to be sponsored by a KDE  senior person
<clivejo> Ill try and remember to ask valorie later
<clivejo> grrrr
<acheronuk> yeah, I gathered they don't give them out without some sort of backup
<clivejo> so much for a super council
<yofel> if you don't get it and don't mind using quassel you can have an account on my core
<yofel> (if you don't mind me knowing your nickserv password)
<clivejo> how do we know yofel isnt evil!
<acheronuk> yofel: I'm still on hexchat. was what I started using in 1990's 
<yofel> XD
<acheronuk> xchat as it was
<yofel> clivejo: my nick doesn't start with evil_ :P
<clivejo> ahhhh
<clivejo> acheronuk might need an evil nick
<clivejo> or a mean one
<evil_acheron> perhaps
<mean_acheron> or maybe
 * clivejo wonders if he could interscept Rik's SDD and get it sent to him instead
<evil_yofel> MUAHAHAAAA
<clivejo> oooo
<clivejo> server didnt like yofel turning evil
<yofel> oh my, my alternate personaly visited
<mean_acheron> nope!
 * yofel runs
<acheronuk> Ok. I will ask valorie for starters on the BNC
<acheronuk> If not, I will take up yofel's kind offer
<soee> sgclark: congrats new job :D
<sgclark> ty
<acheronuk> I know I shouldn’t clivejo but... http://i.imgur.com/9tkLND8.jpg
<yofel> XD
<marco-parillo> acheronuk: I recently replaced my spinning disk with an SSD, making an ancient T41 now my favorite home computer again.
<yofel> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-850-EVO-2-5-Inch-MZ-75E4T0B/dp/B01G844OOO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1468246835&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+850+evo+4TB
<yofel> *drool*
<acheronuk> lol. about 2x what I could justify on a whole desktop or laptop!
<soee> acheronuk: on ssd ?
<acheronuk> soee: not yet
<acheronuk> oh, the price in yofel's link?
<yofel> FYI: digikam 5.0.0 is in debian experimental
<sick_rimmit> Hi Folks...
<clivejo> hi Rick
<sick_rimmit> I'm working on Dojo Course work. I want to dicuss where we now keep our Kubunut Packaging for the /debian folder
<sick_rimmit> Is that here
<sick_rimmit>  https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging
<sick_rimmit> Hey clivejo
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<sick_rimmit> I've added the slides for Dojo iii and I am just working on Dojo IV. My plan is to finish the Yellow Belt series at Dojo IV, and then just to loop around once a month
<sick_rimmit> So I cover the same beginners stuff over and over
<sick_rimmit> Thanks for Link
<clivejo> maybe pick small projects for people to work on along side
<santa_> so no more debian's alioth?
<clivejo> oh hi santa_
<clivejo> long time no see!!
<santa_> hi
<clivejo> where ya been?
<santa_> regarding free software working on krecipes and then 2-3 months inactive
<clivejo> havent seen you from around christmas time :P
<clivejo> yes, we are moving everything to LP git
<clivejo> and yofel got the triggers working for KCI
<clivejo> lets us train and get people packaging a bit faster and less issues with Debian alioth access
<santa_> I see, that's good
<santa_> less issues for me
<clivejo> also any launchpad member can send us a merge request
<santa_> yes, I just saw that
<santa_> yofel: what about the automation stuff?
<clivejo> we mod it to work from LP too
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<clivejo> hows apps 16.04.3 looking for people?
<clivejo> soee: ping?
<soee> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> hows testing of apps 16.04.3 on YY going?
<soee> oh i do not have YY
<soee> mamarley, BluesKaj: ^
<clivejo> but but
<clivejo> you are chief tester
<BluesKaj> hi soee, clivejo 
<soee> and there are 2 reds in build list
<clivejo> oh, who put kde4libs there
<santa_> clivejo: do you guys have any work regarding gcc 6?
<clivejo> santa_: that I dont know
<soee> yofel: ^
<clivejo> we are having "issues" with getting Qt for plasma 5.7
<clivejo> oh yofel uploaded that
<clivejo> on Saturday
<clivejo> symbols issues
<yofel> clivejo: huh?
<yofel> oh, kde4libs
<yofel> santa_: doko did an archive test rebuild regarding gcc6, but many of our packages got stuck in depwait (probably thanks to the couple failures)
<yofel> haven't really looked at it yet
<santa_> yofel: ok, I *might* have a look depending on my free time
<santa_> good chance to refresh my auto build stuff
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Re small projects ^^ - Do we have a list anywhere ?
<yofel> santa_: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20160705-gcc6-yakkety.html#kubuntu
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: nope, but things like kdeconnect, kamoso, purpose
<clivejo> tend to build quick and quick easy to fix them
<yofel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yofel>  sbuild-build-depends-akonadi-search-dummy : Depends: libkf5akonadimime-dev (>= 4:15.12~) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yofel>  sbuild-build-depends-akonadi-search-dummy : Depends: libkf5akonadimime-dev (>= 4:15.12~) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> why is that not saying >= 4:16.04 in the unstable branch o.O
 * yofel smells bugs
<clivejo> is the auto bump in staging script not working/disabled?
<yofel> dunno, trying to find out now
<clivejo> Ive noticed that in a few apps packages
<yofel> hm, nothing in akonadi-search got bumped
<acheronuk> that's why I was trying to fix kldap
<acheronuk> kdepimlibs has a dep wait on that
<yofel> bump-build-dep-versions works fine if I run it by hand...
<yofel> maybe this package ended up in manual and nobody did the build-dep bumps
<yofel> clivejo: did you get anywhere with the tagging?
<yofel> 00:30:34 dpkg-buildflags --export=make > debian/dhmk_env.mk
<yofel> 00:30:34 make: *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop.
<yofel> 00:30:34 dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<yofel> 00:30:34 chown -R jenkins:jenkins /var/lib/jenkins/workspaces/yakkety/unstable/extra-cmake-modules
<yofel> wtf?!?
 * yofel doesn't see the server ever running low on memory
<mamarley> clivejo: Going fine.  No problems to report. :)
<soee> :)
<soee> clivejo: staging FW 5.24?
<yofel> I wonder if we could set up a bunch of jenkins executors on that linode
<clivejo> soee: no
<clivejo> I cant get the tagging script to *beeping* work
<yofel> running it onw
<yofel> *now even
<clivejo> how?!?
<yofel> ./ubuntu-archive-upload -r frameworks -v 5.23 -t /tmp/fw523/
<clivejo> and how did you get frameworks?
<yofel> what do you mean?
<clivejo> how did you get /tmp/fk523
<yofel> mkdir /tmp/fw523
<yofel> nothing in there at the beginning
<clivejo> :P very funny!
<yofel> what, you asked me what I did :P
<soee> :D
<clivejo> you give it a blank folder to work with?
<clivejo> I thought it needed the git frameworks
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> blank folder is throwing errors too
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19109575/
<yofel> clivejo:     subprocess.check_call(["pull-ppa-source", "-d", ppaString, package, release])
<yofel> -> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<yofel> pull-ppa-source is in your PATH, yes?
<clivejo> in what directory?
<yofel> $PATH
<yofel> has to be reachable by that
<clivejo> where does that live?
<yofel> kubuntu-dev-tools
<clivejo> there be my problem
<yofel> feel free to try and tag plasma if you want. I'm still on frameworks
<yofel> clivejo: frameworks tagged and pushed
<yofel> are you on plasma?
<clivejo> grrrrr
<clivejo> still getting this error
<clivejo> can I see your $PATH
<yofel> I used a symlink in ~/bin
<yofel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 yofel yofel 53 Nov 22  2015 /home/yofel/bin/pull-ppa-source -> /home/yofel/src/kubuntu-dev-tools/bin/pull-ppa-source
<clivejo> doesnt say that in the *beeping* instructions!
<clivejo> oh its in bin
<valorie> I certainly will sponsor acheronuk/Rik for a KDE developer account 
<valorie> gotta start with an https://identity.kde.org/ account first, then bump to devel
<clivejo> yofel: should these be uploaded to staging?
<yofel> no. Theoretically they should be uploaded to archive, but I don't want to deal with that currently
<yofel> hm, might as well stage frameworks while I'm here
<yofel> how did that go again..
<clivejo> good idea
<clivejo> maybe wipe the staging and copy another set of Qt from Riks PPA
<yofel> did he update something?
<clivejo> no, just frameworks build weird last time
<clivejo> blue installed them on his system and broke it
<yofel> hm
<yofel> ah, that'll be the private abi probably
<yofel> don't use those packages without a full QA run over everything
<clivejo> I did say to remove staging PPA, but he mustnt have listened
<clivejo> so this script can be used on an existing workspace git area?
<yofel> no
<yofel> well, technically yes - it'll simply delete what's in the way
<yofel> so it doesn't make a difference
<clivejo> might save my bandwidth if the source tarballs are athere
<clivejo> Ill try it next time
<yofel> yeah, the script doesn't work like that. It intentionally makes sure that no existing data is there
<yofel> user your container :P
<clivejo> is it setup now?
<yofel> well, it's running
<clivejo> how do I access it?
<yofel> FWIW, now that you have a host account, you could just 'lxc exec kde-apps bash' into it
<yofel> otherwise with the ssh information aaron gave you
<clivejo> I could what now?
<yofel> erm, give me a sec
<yofel> I'll look up the info again
<clivejo> can we point kubuntu.org dns at it?
<yofel> clivejo: ssh -p 4242 -u ubuntu@139.162.164.207
<yofel> no
<clivejo> why not?
<yofel> talk to canonical IS if you want that
<yofel> kubuntu.co.uk would be easier I guess
<yofel> I just make an entry in my ssh config so I don't forget the IP
<yofel> *made
<clivejo> ssh ubuntu@dev.kubuntu.org would be lot easier to remember!
<clivejo> Permission denied (publickey).
<yofel> Riddell: kubuntu.co.uk was owned by you?
<clivejo> ok in
<yofel> great, now you can beta test the container :P
<clivejo> ubuntu@kde-apps $ beta test
<clivejo> beta: command not found
<yofel> lol
<Riddell> yofel: still is by the looks of it, it's what I had to use to launch kubuntu
<clivejo> wont work yofel
<yofel> Riddell: can you add other IPs for subdomains or is that a single-domain account?
<Riddell> yofel: I can add anything https://paste.kde.org/pyail50wz
<yofel> Riddell: could you please make 'dev' point to 139.162.164.207 / 2a01:7e01::f03c:91ff:fe9b:78da
<Riddell> hmm dunno if it can do ip6
<yofel> v6 would be 'AAAA'
<Riddell> oh yes it can, clever
<Riddell> yofel: done
<clivejo> grrr
<yofel> Riddell: thanks a lot!
<yofel> guess we'll find out how well it works after the update
<clivejo> how many errors can one script throw
<yofel> XD
<yofel> "lots"? :P
<clivejo> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['git', 'clone', 'git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-discover', 'git']' returned non-zero exit status 128
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> ssh key missing?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> it was working til that point
<clivejo> what do we have it in LP as?
<yofel> or launchpad timed out..
<yofel> oh
<yofel> discover
<yofel> yeah, that should be cloning 'discover'
<yofel> how did that break again *-.-
<clivejo> this logic confusses me
<clivejo> upstream-names.json has an entry     "plasma-discover": "discover",
<clivejo> upstream here means KDE
<yofel> $ host dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<yofel> dev.kubuntu.co.uk has address 139.162.164.207
<yofel> dev.kubuntu.co.uk has IPv6 address 2a01:7e01::f03c:91ff:fe9b:78da
<yofel> yay
<clivejo> yofel can git store a symlink?
<yofel> I think so
<yofel> discover is one of those double-converted packages because it doesn't fit into the proper package scheme
<yofel> and nobody ever changed the scripts to properly support that
<clivejo> what should its git name be?
<yofel> discover
<clivejo> why do debian have it as plasma-discover?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/plasma-discover.git/
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> dunno
<clivejo> shouldnt we follow that?
<yofel> debian does weird things
<clivejo> LOL
 * yofel is too tired to properly answer that
 * genii sips and ponders the Debian weirdos
<valorie> !
<yofel> FWIW, plasma-discover is probably the correct thing to use
<yofel> lets talk about that tomorrow
<valorie> I think there is already another package named discover
<valorie> same with spectacle
<clivejo> can I rename it in LP, to get this script to finish
<yofel> no, you'll break the CI and other scripts
<yofel> just make the script override the name
<clivejo> I think Ive had enough for tonight as well!
<yofel> FW 5.24 up
<yofel> oh right. ahoneybun: thanks to clive having ideas and thanks to jonathan the linode is now called dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<valorie> woooo
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.5 Y-LANDING,  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.02 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<santa_> yofel: just a quick question, you are still using the old monolithic scripts in KA right?
<yofel> santa_: for the bulk work, yes
<santa_> ok, I will try to resume the new design implementation then
<santa_> just got a look to the git-clone-all changes
<yofel> I never had enough spare time to figure out how to use your tooling and still make sure that all required steps are done
<santa_> I guess I will dig more tomorrow
<santa_> yeah, I will be around when stuff is ready to be used
<valorie> wb santa_
<valorie> we've missed ya
<santa_> thank you
<valorie> are you coming to Akademy/qtcon?
<santa_> I don't think so, but we will see
<santa_> I have various things to sort out
<valorie> boo
<santa_> haha
<valorie> IRC is always a substitute for face to face
<valorie> but eventually we'll get together again
<santa_> sure, one convention or another...
<valorie> I usually get to europe only once per year
<valorie> it is a long flight all the way across the US and the atlantic!
<valorie> will be easier this time because I'm stopping in NYC for a few days with my youngest and his hubby
<mparillo> I can confirm that this is good in YY: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1560404/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560404 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu Xenial) "Live session desktop uses too small folder view widget" [High,Fix committed]
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-12
<santa_> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging#Kubuntu_Automation_.28KA.29_Packaging
<santa_> ↑ fixed the git link
<tsdgeos> yofel: any reason plasma-integration is not pulled by plasma-desktop or plasma-workspace? otherwise the fonts look bad in various plasma places
<yofel> tsdgeos: I guess nobody knew that. Where's that documented?
<tsdgeos> i do not know nothing about plsama
<yofel> hm
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<yofel> tsdgeos: in the meanwhile: thanks for the info
<yofel> maxyz_: ^ (regarding plasma-integration if you're missing that)
<tsdgeos> yofel: also it's quite sad that yakketi has half 5.5.5 and half 5.6.4 but i guess that's just how devel works, things arrive randomly
<acheronuk> plasma-workspace here shows a depends on plasma-integration in synaptic
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: which plasma-workspace version?
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: plasma-desktop 5.6.4 in YY is stuck in proposed
<tsdgeos> proposed is the "i will destroy your computer" repository
<acheronuk> it is
<tsdgeos> so i don't really care for what is there tbh
<acheronuk> plasma-workspace 5.6.5 on Xenial backports
<acheronuk> plasma-integration was a new package for 5.6.0 was it not?
<jimarvan> good morning guys
<acheronuk> looking at the control file of the plasma-workspace 5.6.4 .deb in YY proposed, there is a dep on plasma-integration in that
<acheronuk> so I guess 5.6.x picks it up regardless
<acheronuk> morning jimarvan :)
<jimarvan> hey m8
<jimarvan> man this week was crazy
<jimarvan> I won't make it probably for Kubuntu party on Friday :(
 * acheronuk thinks most weeks are crazy
<jimarvan> hehe
<jimarvan> not like me
<jimarvan> Tue, Sat Karate, now started Mon,Fri Kick boxing
<jimarvan> searching for a house to move too
<jimarvan> and arranging a personal loan
<jimarvan> you get the picture xD
<acheronuk> that is busy. and stressful
<yofel> anyone on XENIAL that could test bug 1560404?
<ubottu> bug 1560404 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu Xenial) "Live session desktop uses too small folder view widget" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560404
<acheronuk> yofel: I have a xenial VM I can roll back to before backports or any other ppas were added. that should do it I think..
<jimarvan> too small folder view widget?
<jimarvan> yofel is that on latest xenial with backports?
<jimarvan> live session desktop?
<acheronuk> jimarvan: fixed in backports I think. It's the live session or a Xenial install with no backports or updated frameworks it happens on I think
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, that fixes it. I'll comment.
<yofel> acheronuk: thanks, can you please change the verification-needed tag to verification-done?
<acheronuk> just hunting for where on earth you change that!
<yofel> acheronuk: below the description
<acheronuk> so change existing tag rather than add?
<yofel> yes
<acheronuk> done
<yofel> thanks!
<yofel> jimarvan: it's for vanilla xenial (we use the folderview on the images, and currently you can't properly see the installer icon)
<jimarvan> yofel: ye thought so it was for that :) nasty little bug, are we going to replace the iso image with a fixed version? 
<jimarvan> or is it planned for october?
<yofel> jimarvan: we get new LTS images next week (16.04.1 is July 21st)
<Riddell> yofel: plasma-integration is a depends of plasma-workspace in neon, just merge from there http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/plasma-workspace.git/tree/debian/control?h=Neon/release#n133
<yofel> Riddell: I made it a recommends already. Does it really need to be a dep?
<Riddell> yofel: probably doesn't /need/ to be but there's no hard and it prevents people moaning about what happens when it's not installed.  the code comes from frameworkintegration which is a depends
<yofel> ah, makes sense then, thanks
<dellhem> Hey. When is Plasma 5.7 available through backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> When it's ready. But not any soon imo
<santa_> yofel, clivejo: you changed the directory structure of git-clone-all, now the repos are cloned in package_name/git
<santa_> are you sure you want to continue using that layout?
<santa_> i.e. I presume it's convenient for the old tooling, is that right?
<yofel> santa_: well, it makes them both actually work together, which is convenient if you decide to re-use data
<yofel> the idea is originally from the package name being a namespace, with the git clone, potentially multiple tarballs and other data inside it
<yofel> (e.g. staging-upload --sru needs that)
<santa_> yofel: thanks, that's what I wanted to hear, I will adjust the rest of the new tooling then
<dellhem> IrcsomeBot: Regarding Plasma 5.7, when do you think "not soon" is? 1 week, 1 month, 6 months?
<yofel> dellhem: lets roughly estimate a month +/- 0.5 (depends on people)
<dellhem> yofel: OK, thanks. Looking forward to better multiple display intergration :))
<acheronuk> wall of red on CI
<acheronuk> ah. Qt 5.6.1 in there won't help until it all shakes down a bit
<clivejo> yofel: any further thoughts on plasma-discover aka discover aka needs a good kick in the backside
<yofel> clivejo: it should be 'discover' following the pattern for baloo and others. The git repositories are named after the upstream projects, not the packages
<clivejo> how do I add an exception to the ka scripts?
<yofel> clivejo: there is an obsolete, debian-specific code block for discover -> plasma-discover in ubuntu-archive-upload
<yofel> please remove that
<yofel> the rest of the handling is already correct
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> # also: I hate life
<clivejo> who wrote that!
<yofel> I still do when I think of discover
<Riddell> the git repo and tar is just "discover" but the binary is "plasma-discover" and we rename the tar and packaging repo to "plasma-discover" so it doesn't clash with another package.  I find this a bit frustrating
<yofel> we renamed the repo back to 'discover' so the tooling actually does the right thing
<yofel> still annoying, yeah
<Riddell> sensible, I should do the same with debian/neon
 * clivejo kicks LP
<clivejo> piblish you *beeping* *beep*
<clivejo> taking over an hour to publish
 * clivejo wanders off
<yofel> frameworks also take ages to build thanks to that :S
<soee> ~.~
<soee> uhm lets smash LP, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDdkeymlbu0
<maxyz_> yofel: ad957f3ca681cd8c1c66fab82bb22ab63e27b547 in Debian's plasma-desktop add plasma-integration as a hard dependency
<soee> haha USA :D
<soee> i read that there is old postman that has 1300 children
<acheronuk> soee: a hoax news story I think?
<soee> dunno but might be true :D
<jimarvan> see ya later peeps :)
<clivejo> yofel:  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/272581322/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdesignerplugin_5.24.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> failing on a missing file
<clivejo> usr/share/man/it/man1/kgendesignerplugin.1
<yofel> new file you mean?
<clivejo> but kgendesignerplugin.install has "usr/share/man/*/man1/kgendesignerplugin.1"
<clivejo> yeah
<yofel> yeah, it's probably not listed in not-installed
<clivejo> ah
<santa_> yofel: hey, being kubuntu-automation git repo outside /kubuntu-packaging/ is it suposed to be possible to be able to do merge requests?
<santa_> because launchpad doesn't show any merge request button apparently
<clivejo> is there a party or dodo happening this week?
<acheronuk> jimarvan said something about a party on Friday? 1st I had heard
<yofel> santa_: erm, no, it's not. Needs to be part of a project for that.
<yofel> a bit annoying, but also a bit annoying to fix :/
<santa_> yofel: so I have a few touches for automation, I guess the way to go is sending a mail and pointind to the repo/branch where they are
<santa_> in any case wouldn't be moving ka to /kubuntu-packagers/ enough?
<yofel> yes please
<yofel> wrong namespace. /kubuntu-dev-tools/ would work I guess, but changing the repo location requires some post-fixup in a couple places
<clivejo> santa_: what are you working on?
<santa_> clivejo: krecipes, a few fixes for kubuntu automation and started resurrecting server/autobuild in hope to use it for gcc 6 rebuilds
<clivejo> oh cool
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-13
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Very quiet here today
 * mamarley starts up a jackhammer.
<mamarley> HOW ABOUT NOW?
 * yofel takes an axe and cuts the air pipe
<yofel> better
<acheronuk> it WAS!
<acheronuk> have been trying to fix a few blocking builds on KCI
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Did you fix kladp?
<acheronuk> partially. need to work out where to put some missing files
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I seen it go green
<acheronuk> kservice was also a failure blocking other builds
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> There are a few fw5.24 need fixing
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, and a lot of those were waiting on kio-dev, which should build if I can get the other ones I just did to finish
<acheronuk> but LP is sloooooow
<acheronuk> Hmm.. not healthy on KCI "make: *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop."
<jimarvan> hellloooooooooooooooooz lovely peeps! :D
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.6.0-2-g108a7bb * Carlo Vanini: src/PackageModel/PackageDelegate.cpp
<pursuivant> Remove use of deprecated class QStyleOptionViewItemV4.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/108a7bbbe3bc067d0c133110cf3842da11ed1c3a
<jimarvan> hmm :D
<jimarvan> hope that does not break anything xD
<clivejo> nice to see someone working on it!
<jimarvan> muon is the only "reliable" GUI software packaging, since discover does have its issues...
<jimarvan> ye :D
<mparillo> Yesterday I tested the YY ISO, and I confirmed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1560404 is fixed. Two questions: First, does everybody still have "missing" favorites? Second, FF behaves properly on my HP, but gives me a black screen on my T61. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560404 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu Xenial) "Live session desktop uses too small folder view widget" [High,Fix committed]
<sicks_tablet> Yofel thanks for sharing my email, I get the hang of that.
<genii> Is there some package for plasmoid development in 16.04 which is the equivalent of plasma-scriptengine-python in 14.04? Have a user enquiring in #kubuntu but i figure someone here might know
<valorie> plasmate
<valorie> !info plasmate
<ubottu> Package plasmate does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> perhaps not ported yet?
<genii> !info plasmate xenial
<ubottu> Package plasmate does not exist in xenial
<valorie> huh, not even in the list http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<valorie> https://terietor.wordpress.com/2014/06/24/porting-plasmate-to-kdevplatform/
<valorie> seems it might now be just folding into Kdevelop
<valorie> which seems smart to me
<valorie> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1628 kB, installed size 6494 kB
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> there is a ported version people are using though
<valorie> that blog post is from 2014!
<sicks_tablet> Ovidiu: Ping whts the status ith kdevelop and plasmoid support ?
<acheronuk> valorie: thanks for saying you would sponsor me for a kde bouncer :)
<valorie> you are most welcome, acheronuk
<valorie> you are doing good work!
<valorie> if only LP could keep up with us!
<acheronuk> valorie: Quick Q then. Do I need to apply for a full dev account? i.e. https://identity.kde.org/index.php?r=developerApplication
<acheronuk> or just do a ticket via kde syadmin on https://go.kde.org/u/systickets
<acheronuk> I already have a normal non-dev identity account
<valorie> try just doing the ticket and mention it is for staying current on KDE packaging for Kubuntu
<valorie> if they want you to do full devel, that's fine too
<acheronuk> Ok. thanks. I'll do that in the next few, and see where I get with it.
<valorie> then you can contribute patches upstream more easily
<acheronuk> *few days
<acheronuk> valorie: thanks again
<valorie> I'll watch my email
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> anyone working on FW5.24?
<valorie> the topic says it's in staging?
<clivejo> yes
<jimarvan> :)
<clivejo> few issues need fixing - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.24.0_yakkety.html
<valorie> plasma-framework looks broken
<clivejo> what gave it away?
<clivejo> the big red box ?!? :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: I fixed khtml and kross earlier. then got waylayed 
<clivejo> dont worry, I got it
<clivejo> oups
<clivejo> waylayed, not wayland!
<acheronuk> waylaid? not sure. lol
<jimarvan> hahahaha
<jimarvan> get a room xD
<acheronuk> I got sidetracked. distracted.....
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> I am looking at the log
<jimarvan> I do not see any failures... o.O
<valorie> lots of warnings about deprecated plasma stuff though
<jimarvan> true
<jimarvan> but it still built successfully no?
<valorie> from like 41% on
<valorie> over and over
<jimarvan> true
<valorie> but yes, I see no errors as such, and successful build reported
<valorie> so why is it red
<valorie> ?
<jimarvan> exactly... :S
<valorie> Status: successful
<jimarvan> I think it had so many warnings, it blushed
<valorie> lol
<jimarvan> :D
<acheronuk> is this plasma-framework?
<jimarvan> yeap
<jimarvan> ooooh
<jimarvan> there are two
<jimarvan> one red, one orange
<jimarvan> with the same name exactly
<jimarvan> so amd64 didn't build
<acheronuk> click the /show/hide link
<jimarvan> and i386 did?
<jimarvan> thanks acheronuk :))
<clivejo> it built, but there were errors
<jimarvan> o.O?
<jimarvan>    /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/lintian.mk:20: recipe for target 'lintian' failed
<clivejo> lintian complains a lot
<jimarvan> hmm
<clivejo> but in this case the following lines are the issue
<clivejo> === Start list-missing
<clivejo> -./usr/share/man/ca/man1/plasmapkg2.1
<clivejo> -./usr/share/man/de/man1/plasmapkg2.1
<clivejo> -./usr/share/man/it/man1/plasmapkg2.1
<clivejo> -./usr/share/man/nl/man1/plasmapkg2.1
<clivejo> -./usr/share/man/pt_BR/man1/plasmapkg2.1
<clivejo> -./usr/share/man/sv/man1/plasmapkg2.1
<clivejo> -./usr/share/man/uk/man1/plasmapkg2.1
<clivejo> === End list-missing
<jimarvan> ye saw them
<jimarvan> these are localized files
<acheronuk> & + _ZN13KPluginTrader23createInstanceFromQueryIN6Plasma16PackageStructureEEEPT_RK7QStringS7_S7_P7QObjectP7QWidgetRK5QListI8QVariantEPS5_@Base 5.24.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1
<jimarvan> even the uk version
<clivejo> so they need to be installed or not installed
<acheronuk> uk=ukranian I think
<jimarvan> ah ye gb
<jimarvan> right!
<jimarvan> so you could exclude them for now
<jimarvan> and optionally install when they are available?
<acheronuk> they are available. they were built but the packaging doesn't know what to do with them
<jimarvan> ye...
<jimarvan> Debian revisions should be stripped from versions in symbols files. Not doing so leads to dependencies unsatisfiable by backports (1.0-1~bpo << 1.0-1 while 1.0-1~bpo >= 1.0). If the debian revision can't be stripped because the symbol really appeared between two specific Debian revisions, you should postfix the version with a single "~" (example: 1.0-3~ if the symbol appeared in 1.0-3).
<jimarvan> This problem normally means that the symbols were added automatically by dpkg-gensymbols. dpkg-gensymbols uses the full version number for the dependency associated to any new symbol that it detects. The maintainer must update the debian/<package>.symbols file by adding the new symbols with the corresponding upstream version.
<jimarvan> is this the case?
<clivejo> acheronuk: that looks like someone has kept the debian version when doing a debian merge
<clivejo> maybe not, cant find it in symbols file
<jimarvan> hmm :/
<acheronuk> it's new I think, but can't quite see responsible commit on kde git
<clivejo> symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision
<acheronuk> oh, yes, forgetting that part
<ahoneybun> and I have internet again!
<jimarvan> gz! :D
<ahoneybun> been 2/3 days
<ahoneybun> been lazy to call
<valorie> o/
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> did you change providers?
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> we were using a rented router
<ahoneybun> just used one we had in the house
<valorie> we did that for awhile
<valorie> until I got sick of their crap and bought my own
<ahoneybun> I;ve had no problems till 2 days ago
<acheronuk> valorie: ticket filed with kde sysadmin :)
<acheronuk> jimarvan: the symbols thing does my head in at times
<valorie> \o/
<acheronuk> jimarvan: Neon did a fix for the manpages the other day in their git: http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/frameworks/plasma-framework.git/commit/?h=Neon/release&id=8072f8df2cb3f46f4cdc3327899e7c75c11d16ac
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> oh i see
<jimarvan> they fixed all the locals
<jimarvan> can we use that somehow?
<jimarvan> +usr/share/man/*/man1/plasmapkg2.1
<valorie> imo we have to figure it out, because Debian made a big change in manpages a few months back and eventually everything will be moved to the new system
<acheronuk> I fixed package kross earlier in a similar manner https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kross/log/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive 
<valorie> imo it would be cool if we could figure out a way to do that programatically
<valorie> one-offs are a lot of work for y'all
<jimarvan> valorie, is it a system change in debian regarding all locales?
<valorie> um
<jimarvan> If so, it is worth to check it out, since I use a multi-language system myself, Greek, GB, US, Italian and Russian
<valorie> gosh that email was a few months back, let me see if I can find the relevant BR or so
<jimarvan> ok
<acheronuk> KDE devs are also gradually moving some manpages to frameworks
<acheronuk> e.g. see https://todo.kde.org/?controller=task&action=show&task_id=520
<jimarvan> damn do not have access there
<jimarvan> have to remember my username -.-
<valorie> jimarvan: that uses your KDE identity
<valorie> if you don't remember, please ask in #kde-sysadmin
<jimarvan> no worries
<valorie> wow, my google-fu is failing me
<valorie> probably because I don't know much packaging, beyond reading the policy manual
<acheronuk> sometimes that just make me more confused!
<valorie> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#manpage seems to be current
<valorie> doesn't say much about the changes though
<clivejo> the debian manual sure does have a certain reading style
<valorie> seems like it was the KDE-packagers list
<valorie> right, perfect for falling asleep with
<clivejo> makes my eyes glaze over
<valorie> I put it on my kindle for night-time reading
<valorie> did the trick; slept like a top!
<jimarvan> good night peeps talk to you tomorrow :)
<jimarvan> my eyes are closing xD
<yofel> jimarvan, clivejo: that lintian warning about the symbol is aobut the final, generated file. So please read this as: "these symbols are new and have a debian version because they don't another one set in the packaged symbol file"
<yofel> *don't have
<jimarvan> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-14
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Is anybody hating me for the spam yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8MzkMv0r/file_226.mp4
<acheronuk> nope, but would someone care to invite me on trello?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk https://trello.com/b/lAVvKdKF/kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> do you have a trello account?
<acheronuk> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> username please
<acheronuk> rikmills88
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yofel, do you aprove Trello membership for acheronuk?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'd wait for yofel to approve
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> are you ok with that?
<valorie> I will approve
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: that's fine. 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok then
<valorie> thanks, ovidiuflorin
<acheronuk> I'm on that board now. Thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> can someone please paste the last trello notification from IRC back to me?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can't get in IRC, because of work Firewall
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: Is that meant to be on this channel? If so, I see none. I subbed to the trello board the other day, so was seeing them via emails from that
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yes, don't you receive notifications on IRC? from the Trello bot?
<acheronuk> not lately that I've seen
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> just now
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> nothing?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> dang....
<acheronuk> nope
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank you yofel
<vip> hi ho
<sheytan> heya! My Drivers KCS hangs on collecting information. Why? :(
<yofel> bug (actually 2 I think)
<yofel> sheytan: install apt-xapian-index, run 'sudo update-apt-xapian-index', and it should work
<sheytan> yofel: great, it does work now. And btw the Intel Microcode driver - what is it? Intel GPU driver?
<yofel> no idea
<acheronuk> yofel: in KCI/unstable, do you think it's ok to remove kwin's patch that disables wayland tests in CMakeLists? It no longer applies when KCI tries to build the souce package anyway.
<yofel> acheronuk: hm... do it for now. We can look at that again later
<acheronuk> sheytan: https://wiki.debian.org/Microcode
<yofel> that was a workaround for the autopkgtests not being able to run the wayland tests
<acheronuk> OK
<sheytan> acheronuk: thanks!
<clivejo> why do we have a kubuntu_unstable_utopic in kwin https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwin
<jimarvan> HUGS TO EVERYONE! :D
<jimarvan> (sorry these days are crazy work...)
 * shadeslayer topples from surprise hugs
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> clivejo I did not do it! I swear!
<acheronuk> clivejo: why on earth did KCI merge that?
<acheronuk> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/834/console "merger: Merging kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_unstable_utopic."
<acheronuk> ??????????
<jimarvan> :S
<jimarvan> wow so many fixed
<hegemon8> jimarvan: asking for Your opinion :  Upgrade from 16.04, or fresh install of 16.10? 
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> you want to test 16.10?
<jimarvan> bcs the upgrade will get you headaches probably
<jimarvan> I use a VBox for my tests
<hegemon8> yes jimarvan, was thinking about virtualbox, but it tells me nothing about how it will work on my hardware
<acheronuk> clivejo is running yakkety on his main machine I think?
<hegemon8> and in 16.04 i've tried like most of apps from repo, to refresh memory what works for me and on my laptop :)  But since recently my kdeconnect stopped working i'm thinking on reinstall (god, i need to start to do separate home partition, cause Gigs of download are killing me :) )
<hegemon8> i think You might be right jimarvan and should try VB first... Had mixed luck with upgrades before...
<acheronuk> yakkety also has plasma-desktop stuck at 5.5.5 as 5.6.4 is held in proposed at the moment. so you have to either get a bit dangerous with the proposed repo or take the risk of adding some of our staging ppas to unstick things
<yofel> acheronuk, clivejo: that branch is historic and can go
<hegemon8> acheronuk: yes, but clivejo is hardcore, He'll manage in case of anything goes wrong :)
<yofel> or just leave it, not like it has much of an effect
<yofel> if you can't manage if something goes wrong you really shouldn't be running the dev release ;)
<hegemon8> i manage, reinstall :)
<yofel> well, that'll work, right ^^
<acheronuk> yofel: yep. I can fix most things, but I'm not quite ready to run it yet
<hegemon8> nah, with simple issues i manage, but had some that made me reinstall before :)
<acheronuk> outside of a VM
<hegemon8> acheronuk: yeah, i'll wait a bit longer to put it outside VM. You've cooled my temptation :) 
<acheronuk> hegemon8: ubuntu haven't landed Qt 5.6.x in yakkety yet, so at the moment outside of some ppas, it's not moving much anyway
<hegemon8> yeah, i'll wait for plasma 5.7 to be available, then i'll start  messing with my system again i guess.
<yofel> technically running the dev release is rather low-risk compared to a couple years ago thanks to all the auto-qa between proposed and release. But things still happen
<hegemon8> yofel: yes, lately upgrades were fairly smooth.
<hegemon8> the only reason i was tempted to reinstall/upgrade is my beloved kdeconnect. Not sure what caused it to stop working. Did few things + updates before realised that my kubu can't see phone anymore. Tried google, ports forwardicng, got fed up, and i love this app :)
<acheronuk> hegemon8: I have a feeling their are newer versions of kdeconnect in the Xenial staging ppas for backports, than there are in yakkety at the moment.
<acheronuk> * there
<hegemon8> i might try to check if that sorts things, thanks. Tried beta android app, and went back to previous, phone see the laptop, but pairing popup isn't showing on laptop, and the software centre module can't see the phone anymore. 
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<acheronuk> hegemon8: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+sourcepub/6669362/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronuk> hegemon8: I think that may install without adding the whole ppa. The ppa is as a whole is not advisable unless you are doing dev testing and are prepared for breakages
<hegemon8> acheronuk: thanks, on it.
<hegemon8> will grab deb from the list only
<hegemon8> will reboot just in case. Then i'll report back. thx again acheronuk
<jimarvan> good luck hegemon8 :)
<jimarvan> (sorry been frenzy at work, slow on answers)
<hegemon8> same storry it seems
<hegemon8> jimarvan: understandable.
<acheronuk> that's a shame. I don't use it much, and then more with a tablet than a phone, so wasn't sure if it would fix your prob or not
 * BluesKaj hopes todays yakkety daily build doesn't crash during the install, again
<hegemon8> i had to mess something up getting mycroft to work. I'm reinstalling to 16.04 soon i guess. Will take less then solving what mess i've made, rly :)
<acheronuk> hegemon8: just recalled a few weeks ago people saying the upstream version copied from our CI worked better
<hegemon8> i don't doubt that acheronuk. I have feeling it has nothing to do with package version or anything. cause it stopped to work on some stage, when i didn't touch anything that is kdeconnect related. But hard to say,as got backports plasma upgrade, few other stuff, mycroft manual install and some other stuff. Too much to track down for me. That's why thinking of fresh install
<hegemon8> will wipe the phone as well after trying to install manually pokemon Go and it didn't work from apk (i know - i was curious^^) but the kdeconnect stopped working before that.
<BluesKaj> kdeconnect is very hit and miss here, even with xenial on my desktop pc, won't connect at all to the xenial laptop, so I use the usb cable to transfer files if needed
<BluesKaj> the phone won't connect to the lapyop via kdeconnect, just to clarify
<BluesKaj> laptop
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: but worked perfectly between my 4.4.2 Android and samsung rv511 old laptop since day it was released  till now. I blame me :)
 * BluesKaj goes for more coffee
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: good idea. I'll get myself one as well.
<hegemon8> in next few days i'll look for software to test before reinstall, back up files, and will leave the ones i like (preferably KDE apps) So it might turn good for me after all .
<clivejo> why are my ears burning?
<acheronuk> headset shorting out?
<clivejo> someone seems to have pinged me
<clivejo> while I was off being an impatient patient
<clivejo> yes Im running yakkety yak dont talk back
 * clivejo thinks we should add music to the installer - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtTC3pGBjs4
<mamarley> clivejo: If you did that, the MAFIAA would probably come after you.
<clivejo> even if we got yofel and ovidiuflorin to sing it?
<mamarley> clivejo: If you did that, the users would probably come after you!
<clivejo> be funny though!
<clivejo> the Kubuntu Khoir
<soee> i proposed once this https://youtu.be/EZN2y-bJ-kQ?t=1m36s
<clivejo> that would be lovely on loop while Kubuntu installs
<soee> \o/
<yofel> yeah right, like the 'kubuntu band' photo from bilbao, just with actual music this time :P
<mamarley> For once, people might actually be sorry that ALSA and PulseAudio are working correctly. :P
<yofel> lol
<yofel> use a java based web player and a usb headset. Then you're safe
<jimarvan> see ya later peeps! :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: ping
<acheronuk> clivejo: pong
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.6.0-3-g6dc5c12 * Carlo Vanini: src (12 files in 3 dirs)
<pursuivant> add columns for Installed-Size, Version, Available-Version
<pursuivant> Add more columns to the list of packages and in the "preview changes"
<pursuivant> tab.  The additional columns are hidden by default and can be shown
<pursuivant> through the context menu by right-clicking on the list header.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/6dc5c12d31831695aa2e3d6d2b1f8ad4e393c6bc
<acheronuk> clivejo: later then...
<clivejo> acheronuk: were you working on symbols?
<acheronuk> nope. not at the moment.
<acheronuk> I saw you fixed a load in apps staging
<clivejo> Im working on FW
<clivejo> wondered if you wanted to help :P
<acheronuk> sorry, yes, I meant FW. duh...
<clivejo> I think I seen you mention kio
<acheronuk> still dome left to do looking at the QA
<acheronuk> *some
<clivejo> yup, I had to go do something outside
<acheronuk> can do a few if you like. practice helps.
<acheronuk> gimme 5 mins
<clivejo> yeah, once you do a few hundred it sticks in your mind :p
<clivejo> batchpatching in your sleep
<clivejo> is Qt5TextToSpeech in Qt5.6.1?
<acheronuk> not sure. I saw something looking for that? can u remember what?
<clivejo> Ill leave kio and kitemmodels for you :P
<clivejo> no, just see it being looked for by some of the packages
<acheronuk> OK.
<clivejo> I want to move kdeconnect over from debian git but Im not sure how
 * acheronuk has not a clue
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you test those symbols update in pbuilder, or just trust the result?
<clivejo> just trust the results at this stage
<acheronuk> ok. hopefully they build
<clivejo> acheronuk: everything fixed now?
<acheronuk> those two are. any other of the oranges a problem?
<clivejo> I dont think so
<clivejo> would you do a test install?
<acheronuk> I have a fresh YY VM I think...
<clivejo> its amazing how sitting around waiting and driving tires me out
<acheronuk> waiting around does for some odd reason. 
<acheronuk> grr.. updating the VM so it's current before I add the ppa is taking ages.
<clivejo> I thought you had a super duper connection?
<acheronuk> It's not the DL that is slow
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19414594/
<acheronuk> yofel: adding FW staging to my VM ^^^
<clivejo> eakk why does it want to remove them
<acheronuk> Qt 5.6 I presume, in some way
<clivejo> ah yes
<clivejo> have to built the whole stack on Qt5.6
<acheronuk> plasma and a few odds and sods rebuilt, and most of that would go away I presume?
<clivejo> worrying about sddm
<clivejo> wonder is that due to the breeze theme
<acheronuk> yes, can't have that not installable!
<clivejo> be interesting to see that list again when plasma is build on top
<clivejo> wish I could get plasma tagged so we could stage that
<clivejo> acheronuk: mind helping me with kdeconnect
<clivejo> need to figure out breaks/replaces etc
<clivejo> so when kdeconnect was ported to KF5, Jon chatted to upstream and they suggested using the name kdeconnect-plasma for KF5 version and leaving kdeconnect behind as the version 4
<clivejo> but instead of branching to a new project they just carried on as the same name, which debian has also recently done
<clivejo> as me follow debian like lemmings we need to do the same
<clivejo> as we
<acheronuk> yeah, I gathered that from discussions the other day
<clivejo> well thats what Im "trying" to do
<clivejo> Ive mirrored debians git of kdeconnect and copied it to LP
<clivejo> and setting up KCI to pull from LP
<acheronuk> but it needs to smoothly replace the old named one?
<clivejo> the package appears to be building
<clivejo> well the old kdeconnect pulls in kdeconnect-plasma for some reason
<clivejo> sorry of Im talking very basic here
<clivejo> Im rubber ducking you
<clivejo> kdeconnect Recommends: sshfs, kdeconnect-plasma
<acheronuk> thats ok
<clivejo> so we need a breaks?
<acheronuk> breaks/replaces is something I'm still a little fuzzy on
<clivejo> well there its published in unstable
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> 21:42:52 make: *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop.
<acheronuk> had that yesterday!
<acheronuk> so you need to replace and overwrite the kdeconnect package I see in Xenial with your one, and force removal of the kdeconnect-plasma one?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> did Qt5.6.1 get copied into unstable?
<acheronuk> on KCI, yes, seems someone did
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> LOL tried to install kdeconnect from unstable
<acheronuk> oh!
<clivejo> not a good idea!
<acheronuk> so a breaks/replaces on the kdeconnect package and a breaks on the kdeconnect-plasma one?
<clivejo> Im not sure, my brain wont think properly
<acheronuk> not really here either. 
<clivejo> I think I might have hay fever
<acheronuk> I think I need to read that part of the policy manual, then look at some real examples, then repeat a few times to get it clear in my head
<clivejo> I think its a break
<clivejo> cause the same files will be in both kdeconnect and kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> the package manager needs to remove -plasma
<acheronuk> oh, certainly a break. Just whether anything else needed on the main package you are upgrading, and any versioning
<acheronuk> such fun https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<acheronuk> WWYD? lol
<acheronuk> I'll try to think about it in the morning...
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://wiki.debian.org/PackageTransition
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-15
<santa_> yofel: around?
<yofel> santa_: yes
<santa_> yofel: I need to ask you about the build depends bumping, you are still using dev-package-name-list right?
<santa_> ... which produces a json file
<yofel> santa_: yes, but I broke the logic as it wasn't doing what we needed.
<yofel> KDE software sadly has cyclic deps between the components, so we need build-deps as: frameworks > plasma > apps, but e.g. frameworks must not bump apps deps
<santa_> yofel: as I supected, that produces a unique json file, but the thing to do would be producing a json file for frameworks, other for plasma and other for applications
<santa_> yofel: yes, I understand your point
<yofel> right, I never fixed the script to do that
<yofel> also, having the version override as a parameter again would be nice
<yofel> as I would like to bump frameworks deps before actually uploading frameworks
<yofel> or does it use versions.json?
<santa_> ok, I will fix it. I need it for the new tooling as well
<santa_> yofel: I don't understand your last 3 messages
<santa_> why would you like to override the version if the json files are ok?
<yofel> santa_: no, I don't remember *if* it uses versions.json. If it does the parameter is moot
<santa_> yofel: the bumping script uses a dev-package-name-lists/*.json file
<yofel> santa_: yes, but where does it get the original version information from?
<yofel> Last I checked, it seemed from the git repositories, which isn't what it should do
<santa_> yofel: dev-package-names-list gets the version from depot
<michael-vb> Hello all, is there anyone here who might be able to give me a bit of help with libdbusmenu-qt?
<yofel> santa_: ah, fair enough I guess
<yofel> then I guess I just used it wrong last time
<santa_> but it needs to be changed anyway
<santa_> yofel: I have some pending patches for KA would be nice to get them merged first
<yofel> yes, I'll look at them in the evening
<santa_> then I will fix dev-package-names-list and we could discuss this again better
<santa_> thank you
<acheronuk> ugh. just bumped up against the prob of QtQWebengine while looking at failures on KCI. Now I realise what people were on about a while back.
<yofel> :D
<acheronuk> Scarlett is working on that? Or was anyway?
<yofel> that was the last I heard too. I don't know how far she is
<acheronuk> "far from done!" according to https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtwebengine.git/
<yofel> heh
<yofel> bah, LP crapping out again
<michael-vb> Hello all, is there anyone here who might be able to give me a bit of help with libdbusmenu-qt?
<soee> michael-vb: baybe try asking on #plasma
<soee> or #kde-devel
<michael-vb> Thanks.  Any idea who to ask?
<michael-vb> The maintainer is just "Kubuntu Members".
<yofel> yes, but nobody of the current members has ever touched that library, so we can't really help you there
<yofel> michael-vb: ^
<yofel> so asking in #kde-devel is proably your best bet
<michael-vb> Thanks.
<jimarvan> good morning guys >:D
<jimarvan> how is everyone?
<vip> hi ho
<santa_> clivejo: since you were interested my "pseudo-ppas" were resurrected
<santa_> good way to improve the kubuntu automation + work on gcc 6
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/tritemio_buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_all.html
<acheronuk> jimarvan: hi. not bad thanks :)
<jimarvan> :D
<acheronuk> jimarvan: house hunting etc went ok?
<jimarvan> acheronuk: a bit frustrating
<jimarvan> it is Cornwall after all :))
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> hi
<clivejo> so this script run sucessfully
<clivejo> on plasma 5.6.5
<yofel> ok?
<clivejo> it safe to do a git push?
<yofel> should be
<clivejo> do I have to pause KCI?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> if it ever decides to
<yofel> I think you can just go ahead and push while it's busy. IIRC it should only block starting builds
<clivejo> ok pushing
<jimarvan> hey guys
<jimarvan> kubuntu party done?
<jimarvan> or postponed?
<yofel> there was one?
<jimarvan> I had something on calendar i think xD
<clivejo> I thought there was, but noone turned up
<jimarvan> ye friday night is a bit tough especially in the summer
<clivejo> I hate LP
<yofel> go outside and catch pokemon :P
<jimarvan> and since I am training 4 times a week, it will become harder for me -.-
<jimarvan> if i go outside i catch blondes
<jimarvan> :P
<yofel> lol
<clivejo> go Jim!
<clivejo> yofel: can i klear out the plasma staging PPA?
<yofel> sec
<yofel> clivejo: yeah, go ahead
<clivejo> you can have 600
<yofel> where what?
<clivejo> seconds
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> Omg how am I going tomorrow at 10:00 for karate
<jimarvan> every single bone of my body hurts lol
<jimarvan> how are things going in packaging? :)
<clivejo> yofel: would it be better to add the frameworks staging PPA to plasma staging rather than waiting for days for a kopy?
<mparillo> clivejo: Something new, shiny, and fragile going into the plasma staging PPA?
<yofel> no
<yofel> we had that, and people were wondering why stuff was breaking all the time. 
<yofel> So now people can put different stuff into each ppa and still keep working on them
<clivejo> oh, didnt know that
<mparillo> I hope I was not one of them, making life hard for the devels
<yofel> nah ;)
<clivejo> hi ovidiuflorin
<clivejo> and now the wait of doom
<clivejo> I guess I could start a staging
<clivejo> you ok with that yofel?
<yofel> +1
<jimarvan> :D
<clivejo> the script isnt bumping the build deps
<clivejo> Im going to copy the frameworks dev list into the plasma dev list
<clivejo> that seems to have done the trick
<yofel> plasma also needs to bump itself though
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> but I wanted it to use fw5.24
<yofel> clivejo: I meant "both"
<clivejo> Ive bumped both
<yofel> ok
<clivejo> have I made a mistake?
<clivejo> wrong version or something
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=78ffd5b81816004214cf976c494e2183675c9a50
<yofel> clivejo: looks correct to me
<mparillo> [18:43] <yofel> nah ;) Good thing sarcasm does not show on IRC.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-16
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<yofel> clivejo: did you merge kubuntu_unstable during the plasma stage?
<yofel> clivejo: did you merge kubuntu_unstable during the plasma stage?
<yofel> meh
<yofel> oh hm, the merge defaults are rather non-obvious
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I didn't merge them manually, I thought the script did that or was supposed to?
<yofel> the default is kubuntu_stable for plasma and apps. You need to tell it to merge _unstable instead for major updates
<yofel> but that's explained nowhere, I'll put something in the readme
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> In the past ive seen it merge unstable automatically
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Has the script logic changed?
<yofel> defaults are: frameworks -> unstable, plasma -> stable, apps -> stable
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I thought it worked it out on version number
<yofel> nope, and even then "5.7.1" is somewhere where I would expect it to select "stable"
<yofel> *something
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Cause we skipped 5.7.0?
<yofel> even for that. The branch selection is based on CI semantics, and that depends on the upstream branching which happens for the first beta release
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I have all the git repos locally. I could do an unstable merge and upload ppa10
<yofel> so technically. For things to be correct, we would always need to merge kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_stable the moment upstream does the release branching
<yofel> if you do, please try it
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Do you reckon there are many fixes in unstable for plasma?
<yofel> there are at least some, + some random fixes that people just put into unstable and not release
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I know I haven't been paying much attention to unstable for recently
<yofel> yeah, me neither, that's why I'm trying to fix the CI ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Wonder has Rik pushed any fixes for plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I won't be able to look at it until later
<yofel> I don't think there are that many for plasma, but for apps there are a couple at least once we get to that
<yofel> although all the new app tars in 16.04 are still missing from CI
<yofel> need to figure out how to add those
<BluesKaj> hi all
<santa_> yofel: thanks for merging the KA patches, now I have this https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+git/kubuntu-automation/+ref/work for dev-package-name-lists
<santa_> the way to use would be dev-package-name-list -r frameworks -d yakkety
<santa_> and it would produce the json file
<santa_> I think this way it would work as you want/expect
<santa_> yofel: ↑
<santa_> oops
<santa_> I meant clivejo ↑
 * jimarvan mumbles
<jimarvan> see ya laters :D
<acheronuk> oooooh. someone uploaded some plasma 5.7.1 :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I didn't merge with unstable though :(
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Hi clivejo!
<clivejo> how are you?
<DarinMiller> Quite fine thanks.  Still recovering for time change due holiday on your side of the planet.
<DarinMiller> And you?
<clivejo> tired and sore
<DarinMiller> Sore?
<clivejo> been stooped over doing pressure washing for about 5 hours this afternoon
<DarinMiller> That will do it.
<clivejo> anyone fancy helping on plasma 5.7.1?
<DarinMiller> Be glad to... How can I help? 
<clivejo> fix the red ones ==> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.7.1_yakkety.html
<yofel> did you do the merges?
<clivejo> I did
<clivejo> but not sure what to do with them
<yofel> push to _archive and upload?
<clivejo> ok, Ill pause KCI
<clivejo> oh, how come the queue is clear today
<clivejo> thats odd
<yofel> launchpad was cooperative I guess ^^
<clivejo> or just failed them all
<yofel> there were a bunch of those, but it doesn't look that bad
<clivejo> yofel: so how should my staging command have looked like to trigger an unstable merge?
<yofel> it should've included "-b unstable"
<yofel> see --help (and now: also see readme)
<clivejo> Ill build these as ppa10
<yofel> sitter: what does update-projects.rb do?
<yofel> I ran it with --help expecting *something*, then it actually started doing *something else* and I killed it
<clivejo> yofel: is there an easier way to setup new projects in KCI?
<clivejo> for new packages?
<yofel> clivejo: that's what I'm trying to find out
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> but this tooling is.. not too descriptive
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> thats gonna mess up xenial for a bit!
<yofel> how so?
<clivejo> not having Qt 5.6.1
<yofel> it should have
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> when did that happen?
<yofel> no idea how good it is though, I just copied what acheronuk had in his ppa :P
<yofel> sometime last week
<clivejo> so FW 5.24 cant be back ported
<clivejo> can
<clivejo> ?
<yofel> yeah, at least it can be worked on
<clivejo> maybe wait until plasma is sorted
<clivejo> there is no way to test it yet
<clivejo> ok all are uploaded
<clivejo> now for the LP wait of doom and gloom
<yofel> that's why I said "worked on" ;P
<clivejo> hummm my ethernet is down
<yofel> ok, I don't get how you should add something to the CI
<yofel> sitter: heeeeeeeeeelp
<clivejo> magic
<clivejo> turn Haralds dicky-bow once clockwise 
<yofel> lol
<clivejo> and listen to all the clockwork cogs turn and click into place
<jimarvan> did I hear "test"?
<jimarvan> :)
<clivejo> afraid not!
<clivejo> maybe in a few days when LP actually builds and publishes stuff
<mamarley> I already have a VM ready for that!  (Since this is such a major change, Qt, Frameworks, and Plasma all at the same time, I figure it will be best to try it in a VM first.)
<clivejo> from the test install acheronuk did on his VM, looks like few other packages need building too
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19414594/
<clivejo> sddm wanting to be removed is worrying
<mamarley> clivejo: sddm depends on a theme (sddm-theme-breeze being the only one installed) which depends on plasma-workspace, which is build-dep on kscreenlocker-dev. 
<mamarley> It looks like kscreenlocker is built, so once plasma-workspace 5.7.1 builds and therefore becomes installable, it shouldn't want to remove sddm anymore.
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> good night peeps :)
<jimarvan> see ya tomorrow
<clivejo> gn jim
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-17
<mamarley> clivejo: I can confirm that an upgrade no longer wants to remove sddm.  It does look like you will need to recompile python3-pyqt5 though because that depends on qtbase-abi-5.5.1.
<soee> !info libgtk-x11
<ubottu> Package libgtk-x11 does not exist in yakkety
<soee> !info libgtk-x11 xenial
<ubottu> Package libgtk-x11 does not exist in xenial
<valorie> is this why some are complaining about how FF looks?
<soee> nono
<valorie> ok
<valorie> not that I care; I've abandoned FF after years of use
<soee> i'm on Vivaldi
<clivejo> yofel acheronuk: I merged plasma-workspace with Debian in an atempt to fix some build issues I was having with it.  But it seems our version and Debian seems to have forked quite a bit
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/273454553/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.plasma-workspace_4%3A5.7.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa12_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> I got myself into a right mess last night trying to fix it and need new fresh eyes on it
<clivejo> more KCI memory issues
<clivejo> 13:12:34 make: *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop.
<acheronuk> clivejo: have an old mate from uni visiting this weekend, so I doubt I can look at it
<clivejo> no problem
<blaze> sigh
<blaze> clivejo: what's the status of plasma 5.7 packaging?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm stuck on plasma-workspace
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Haven't had the will to go back to it yet
<mamarley> clivejo: Yeah, I had a similar "couldn't find library" error a while back with the NVIDIA packages and it was difficult getting the right syntax in the shlibs file to tell it that the library it was looking for was in another package compiled by that same source package.
<mamarley> Except these packages use .symbols files, which I know even less about. :(
<mamarley> I don't even see this "liblegacytaskmanager.so" being packaged anywhere in plasma-workspace, hmm…
<soee> something like that was removed in Plasma 5.7 master
<mamarley> So, sorry.  This is above my head.
<jimarvan> hey guys
<jimarvan> how is it going? :)
<clivejo> head is spinning
<clivejo> you?
<clivejo> libs dont seem to be enough, now we need legacy libs
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> (krazy can't deal with embedded classes)
<jimarvan> :/
<jimarvan> hehe I was enjoying the sunny day
<jimarvan> then fog came and ruined it all -.-
 * clivejo bangs head off the wall
<jimarvan> hey hey
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> problem?
<clivejo> you could say that
 * clivejo starts bleeding from his ears
 * valorie offers tea and cotton fluff for the ears
<clivejo> why oh who oh why
 * jimarvan will take some tea
<valorie> pot's still hot, jimarvan!
<valorie> and plenty for everyone
<clivejo> anything stronger?
 * valorie has milk and sugar but no lemon
<valorie> ..... and brandy!
<jimarvan> :D
<clivejo> Ill have some brandy
<valorie> there are even brandy glasses if you don't want the tea
<valorie> :-)
 * valorie needs direct caffeine to the brain today, dunno why
<clivejo> know how you feel
<clivejo> *beeping* *beep* *beep* *beep*
 * mamarley hugs clivejo.
<clivejo> Im going insane!
<jimarvan> :(
 * yofel passes clivejo a bug mug of hot coffee
<jimarvan> guys
<jimarvan> can someone kick the guy in #kubuntu?
<clivejo> valorie: ?
<clivejo> here comes yofel to the rescue!
<yofel> now if I could remember how to ban someone..
 * yofel googles
<yofel> gone
<jimarvan> thanks :)
<yofel> jimarvan: the appropriate action at such times is to call !ops in the affected channel
<jimarvan> what did kubuntu do to him?
<jimarvan> oh
<jimarvan> by name you mean?
<yofel> nothing, he got kicked out of several other channels too
<jimarvan> ah ok
<yofel> either that or just the factoid, that'll ping a couple people and send a message to #ubuntu-ops
<jimarvan> hmm is there an option to display on top the ops?
<yofel> no, ubuntu channels have a 'no-ops' policy.
<valorie> in konvi there is
<jimarvan> aah that is why i dont see any ops
<yofel> not sure if the ACLs are publicly readable
<valorie> however, yeah it doesn't work so well in ubuntu chans
<jimarvan> i c
<valorie> um, there is a command to see who has powerz in each chan
<jimarvan> ye it has been 10 years
<jimarvan> since i used irc xD
<jimarvan> good times >-)
<valorie>  like /msg chanserv access #kde list
<valorie> you might have to have access to see that though
<valorie> https://toxin.jottit.com/freenode_chanserv_commands is useful
<jimarvan> hmm
<valorie> just doing !ops calls all the ops
<aaron-> IRC so different at times
<aaron-> I should have op but don't
<valorie> but of course trolls know that too, and use it to annoy
<aaron-> crap forgot how to set nick
<valorie> just /nick newnick
<valorie> or do you mean with chanserv?
<yofel> ahoneybun: yes, you are op?
<yofel> [ChanServ] 19    ahoneybun              +Aefiortv (kcouncil) [modified 42w 2d 23h ago]
<ahoneybun> there we go
<valorie> because you can always do /nickserv HELP or so
<valorie> or any of the services
<ahoneybun> yofel: [Error] You need to be a channel operator in #kubuntu to do that.
<ahoneybun> ;p
<yofel> ahoneybun: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ahoneybun> ban
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> omg :O what did i do? :P
<yofel> ahoneybun: /msg chanserv op #kubuntu ahoneybun
<yofel> *then* you can
<yofel> remember to deop after that
<ahoneybun> deop instead of op?
<yofel> yes
<jimarvan> and if you deop
<yofel> I had already banned him though ^^
<jimarvan> you can still use bans?
<ahoneybun> just checking
 * ahoneybun returns to his show
<yofel> ahoneybun: banning the nick isn't that great an idea
<yofel> webchat nicks are random. so that might hit random people
<jimarvan> guys gotta go, see ya tomorrow!
<jimarvan> have fun! :)
<yofel> nini :)
<valorie> niters jimarvan
<clivejo> please go green
<mamarley> clivejo: You've got this.  I have confidence in you. :)
<clivejo> mamarley: have you a box for a test install?
<N3X15> Any known issues with files in kactivities conflicting with kio-extra-data?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/19833042/
<clivejo> N3X15: where are you getting these packages?
<clivejo> kio-extras_4%3a16.04.3+p16.04+git20160708.0424-0_amd64.deb
<clivejo> KCI?
<N3X15> Yep
<clivejo> you shouldnt use KCI
<N3X15> Unfortunatel, the stable Kubuntu has far more issues for me, for whatever reason
<clivejo> KCI is for development
<N3X15> Things like severe graphical glitches (white-on-white taskbar, etc)
<N3X15> KCI is the only repo that seems to work.
<N3X15> Sorry for the trouble.  It doesn't seem to be causing any problems, other than an error when updating, but since it's been going on for a month or so, I thought I'd pop in and see if you guys had noticed it or not.
<clivejo> have you tried the backports PPA?
<N3X15> Not yet.
<clivejo> anyone with a disposal yakkety?  I need a test install
<clivejo> disposable 
<valorie> install of what, clivejo?
<clivejo> plasma
<valorie> just staging, or what?
<valorie> tell me what you need and I'll do it
<clivejo> yeah, but needs to be totally throw away 
<valorie>  creating another vbox isn't difficult
<valorie> mine is started and waiting
<clivejo> add the staging PPA and do a dist upgrade
<valorie> also I have a snapshot to fall back to if necessary
<clivejo> paste me the install, upgrade, remove report
<valorie> via the cli I assume, not testing discover or so
<clivejo> yup
<valorie> to double-check, this ppa? ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing
<clivejo> nope
<valorie> oops, you wanted staging
<valorie> so ppa-staging
<valorie> or is it plasma-staging
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/
<valorie> still working away......
<valorie> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19836625/
<valorie> rebooting
<valorie> it
<clivejo> did it complete?
<valorie> hmmm, it reboots to a VT
<valorie> looks like it didn't
<clivejo> Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme (0.15-0ubuntu1) ...
<clivejo> W: Operation was interrupted before it could finish
<valorie> yeah, I didn't interrupt it, so dunno
<valorie> I'll just install a daily when we want to test that
<valorie> or go back to the snapshot
<clivejo> what happened when you rebooted?
<valorie> took me to tty1
<valorie> and didn't let me login
<valorie> I wonder if I remembered my login correctly
<clivejo> what was the original install source?
<valorie> the daily on alpha-day
<valorie> 11 days ago
<clivejo> humm
<valorie> oh, my notes say I snapshotted after adding -landing and kdeapps, updating, then removing them
<valorie> so it might not be worth saving at all
<valorie> anyway, I discarded the present state so it either comes back from that or doesn't
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #25: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #264: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #531: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #52: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #116: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #529: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/529/
<DarinMiller> found a curious issue: in both 17.04 and 17.10, "apt list kdialgo" show kdialog is "not" installed.  But attempting to install produces an overright error (confilcting with with kde-baseapps-bin).  
<DarinMiller> Do we need to remove kdialog as a separate package since it is part of base apps?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #117: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #53: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #62: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #22: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #183: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #122: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #123: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #18: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #161: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/161/
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> Whoops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #162: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/162/
<acheronuk> who killed KCI?
 * tsimonq2 looks around suspiciously
<tsimonq2> Nah, jk, I don't have any access, remember? :P
<acheronuk> it lives!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Is it OK for inodes?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 80%
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1637: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1637/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1637: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1637/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1637: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1637/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1637: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1637/
<tsimonq2> telepathy-qt seems like a fun little fix for a beginner :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src
<clivejo> !info qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src unstable
<ubottu> Package qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info qtvirtualkeyboard-dev unstable
<ubottu> Package qtvirtualkeyboard-dev does not exist in unstable
<acheronuk> patience
<clivejo> you know I don't any of that!
 * clivejo pokes Rik with a stick
<acheronuk> what??
<clivejo> ha that rhemes, I'm a poet and I didn't know it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1638: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1638/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1638: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1638/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1638: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1638/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1638: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1638/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/55/
<ahoneybun> greyback: welcome to the fold
<acheronuk> greyback: indeed. I have replied to your email :)
<ahoneybun> For the record we do have a Slack team set, just that some people don't want to use it since it's non-free code and such. Waste of great software personally.
<acheronuk> hmmm... wonder how long it will take debian ftpmasters to approve qtvirtualkeyboard :/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: we do? sigh....
<ahoneybun> yep umm someone set it up for us
<ahoneybun> quite nice really
<acheronuk> I use it for some other stuff now.
<ahoneybun> I have it for Mycroft but I don;t follow it closely
<clivejo> hi greyback :)
<clivejo> anyone get to look into what happened to KCI?
<clivejo> who killed KCI (I have money on Simon)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Could he do that with no access to it?
<clivejo> there are ways and means
<greyback> ahoneybun: acheronuk: clivejo: hi guys! Thanks for the welcome :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: seemed to max out on memory just before
<greyback> amusing factoid: xchat-gnome freezes if I get pinged a couple of times! /me really needs to switch to quassel
<mamarley> I can say with great certainty that Quassel is very good at gracefully handling pingouts and other network problems because I fixed a bunch of bugs related to those myself!
 * acheronuk uses hexchat (no issues on that)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I use konversion no issues here
<acheronuk> clivejo: hmmm. I'm reading the plot the wrong way. it freed up a load of memory. presumably from what crashed and burned
<greyback> mamarley: oh that's good to hear! The client/server design does appeal to me too, as I tend to work on multiple machines, irc not so good at dealing with that on its own.
<mamarley> Yeah, Quassel is great for that. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ZNC works good for that
<teward> ^ that
<mamarley> The problem with ZNC is that ZNC cannot be aware of each client individually and thus dumps all stored backlog to the first client that connects.  In Quassel, all backlog is available to all clients no matter when they were connected.
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vQXoq
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master c37b864 Aaron Honeycutt: add slack support
<acheronuk> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-zesty-perfect.html
<acheronuk> another nice review from him!
<ahoneybun> nice
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#43 (master - c37b864 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/28f37d05a28f...c37b8646e76e
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/252152361
<ahoneybun> added Travis CI support to the Slack team
<acheronuk> wonder why kexi fails to build on KCI, but not on Neon CI or build.kde.org.....
 * acheronuk guesses Qt version
<mamarley> Aren't we still supposed to get 5.9.x for Artful?
<ahoneybun> Qt 5.9?
<acheronuk> mamarley: tsimonq2 and debian are working on it
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2819
<acheronuk> landing there, before the archive
<greyback> yep, 5.9 in progress, think only a few small blockers remaining
<greyback> I believe the biggest difficulty is with the ubuntu UI toolkit, which used loads of Qt private APIs - APIs which have changed a lot since 5.6. So I think they've to remove the UITK from the archive first, whic means removing loads of stuff that uses that....
<ahoneybun> theres questions by ubports to still use the Ubuntu SDK stuff
<ahoneybun> if it's maintainable with a smaller team
<ahoneybun> greyback: ^
<greyback> ahoneybun: who have they asked? I'm a bit familiar with the UITK, the api transition may not be so bad
<ahoneybun> not sure tbh greyback
<greyback> they're probably making their lives more difficult switching to qt5.9. If I was them, I'd focus on the feature work they've planned
<greyback> we found with every Qt update we had a lot of tweaking of the UITK, and a few Qt patches needed, to get the phone experience stable again
<ahoneybun> might be better to work with another team that is using Qt5 for GUI stuff
<ahoneybun> I know there is a Material one out there
<greyback> *nod* combining forces is a good idea for them
<mamarley> acheronuk: Ah, cool!
<mamarley> I feel like hosing up my PC today so I might just try that…
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie kexi is indeed building fine with Qt 5.9.1
<mparillo> greyback: Thanks for your e-mail to the kubuntu-devel list. Maybe I should let the packagers chime in, but I could not resist asking. If you see: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.10.2_artful_proposed_migration.pdf you will see two packages in grey that need a MotU to upload to the Archive, and the Kubuntu team no longer has one. Other than pinging on IRC and various mailing lists, do you have 
<mparillo> any special ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> greyback?
<greyback> I'm here
<acheronuk> mparillo: I must get on and review the packaging and copyright for those 2. :/
<acheronuk> keep meaning to, but gets pushed to the back of the Q again
<greyback> mparillo: well from what I'm hearing, this is the most immediate problem to be solved. I'm not a MotU, but I'll need to figure out a workflow with a canonical MotU to try expediate the process
<mparillo> And I should have read the replies. Sorry for pinging you on IRC.
<greyback> I have done plenty of packaging, so I can do a packaging pass, to try save the MotU some work
<greyback> stuff on irc/email do tend to get lost, so a status board for each package might be an idea, so lots of people can see where it is at
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/56/
 * acheronuk glares at kexi
<acheronuk> oh. the upstream commit to fix it vanished! 
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#44 (kubuntu-17.04 - 7cbf8aa : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/30368e81b3a7c75c20f6b5c8cbfea5575bfa49bf...7cbf8aab619135f3ad2290a71891c424b39fe6a4
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/252177298
* mparillo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Artful Aardvark 17.10 - Alpha 1 - please test! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.7 X Backports, 5.10.2 Z Backports A Staging | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM)  Z Archive 16.12.3 A | FW 5.35 X/Z Backports, A Archive| Phab: https://tinyurl.com/mwh2lkd | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://goo.gl/k29qdJ
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/57/
<clivejo> hi santa_
<santa_> hi
<clivejo> how are the autotrolls?
<santa_> I'm fixning one right now and e will be ready for fw 5.36
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/58/
<valorie> santa_: \o/
<valorie> greyback: you got into Phab now?
<greyback> valorie: yes I have, thank you
<valorie> awesome!
<greyback> having a good rummage around
<greyback> it does a lot, am impressed
<valorie> it's quite a change from launchpad
<greyback> yeah, I'm fond of LP, but it is starting to show its age
<valorie> oddly enough, created by facebook
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What LP?
<valorie> phab was created by the FB team
<valorie> which uses free software!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Use Slack please
<greyback> ahoneybun: sorry, LP=launchpad
 * greyback finally realised what IrcsomeBot is
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No I know what LP is lol
<greyback> ahoneybun: ah, sorry :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It was about the FB connection lol
<greyback> I'm not quite sure if FB was around when LP was started
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/59/
<valorie> I thought slack was very slick
<santa_> I need to pause the ci
<valorie> but I saw nothing that made it superior enough to use Yet Another Messaging System
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #55 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<valorie> to me, mail lists and IRC are the prime way to stay in touch, and adding many more is just confusing to newcomers
<valorie> telegram is just another way to use IRC
<greyback> if only irc supported giphy, then all the kids would be running to use it
<mamarley> I too like IRC because I already use it and I don't need another client (not that my opinion matters, since I'm just a tester).
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've added Travis CI in the Slack so that was nice
 * valorie googles giphy
<valorie> urgh
<valorie> we already get that stuff via telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uRml5dOl/giphy.mp4
<acheronuk> santa_: ok to unpause now?
<acheronuk> must be. all merges are done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #55: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/55/
<acheronuk> that's going to make for a messy night;y build. oh well.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #120: FAILURE in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #108: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #470: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/470/
<santa_> acheronuk: have you unpused it?
<santa_> * unpaused
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #420: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #388: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #467: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #480: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #329: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #203: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #489: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #367: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #389: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #441: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #140: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #454: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #305: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/305/
<santa_> acheronuk: if so, you shouldn't have done that, because I was copying the packages to avoid the breakage, and some of them weren't yet published
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #146: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #376: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #82: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #151: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #164: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #142: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #51: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #448: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #417: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #30: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #150: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #169: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/169/
<acheronuk> whoops. sorry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #56 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #479: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #60: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #32: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #175: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #908: SUCCESS in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/908/
<acheronuk> santa_: applogies. I didn't know you were doing that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #414: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #384: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #114: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #90: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #141: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #201: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #156: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #407: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #142: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #67: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #66: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #49: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #118: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #26: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #23: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #24: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #58: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #136: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #124: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #34: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #112: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #35: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/35/
<santa_> acheronuk: np, but please, next time just ask that kind of things. obviously I was going to resume once it was ready, so it doesn't make any sense to rush these kind of things
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #46: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/46/
<acheronuk> indeed. though it would have also made sense to delay the nightly build trigger if we are doing this just before midnight
<sgclark> Hi all, apparently I am not allowed to post to kubuntu-dev mailing list anymore :( The mail titled Snapping KDE I tried to post Harald and I have worked on these over @ neon. It would be great if we could collaborate. we will be having a BoF at akademy if any Kubuntu folks are coming. 
<acheronuk> sgclark: silly question, but were you replying from the right email. I got rejected earlier as I just clicked reply on one and didn't check what email the reply was going to be sent under (i.e. alias vs real address)
<sgclark> possibly the problem
<valorie> I'll look at the admin queue, sgclark
<valorie> good to know you are gonna be there, for sure!
<valorie> <3
<valorie> unfortunately the BoF rooms aren't settled yet so we can't yet get on the sched
<clivejo> my emails get rejected all the time :(
<clivejo> keep forgetting to send from my kubuntu email :/
<valorie> nothing in the queue
<sgclark> hmm weird
<valorie> that precise reason is why I changed back to gmail for everything
<sgclark> valorie: do you have the power to add sgclarkkde at gmail to the allowed list?
<valorie> yes
<sgclark> woot
<valorie> that precise thing you said above?
<sgclark> yes please
<sgclark> err yes
<wxl> yay its sgclark :)
<sgclark> I copied and pasted
<sgclark> hey wxl!
<wxl> long time no hear
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> sgclark!
<sgclark> yeah too much on my plate as usual
<sgclark> hey ahoneybun!
<wxl> i assume you'\re not coming back to hang out with us here? :)
<sgclark> never assume! I want us to collaborate more
<wxl> well that would be nice
<sgclark> duplicate work seems silly
<wxl> i'm almost out of the hole i've been in
 * clivejo wishes he could get out of the hole he's in
<sgclark> I keep digging mine deeper!
<clivejo> other people keep digging mine!
<wxl> heh
<sgclark> well there is that too lol
<sgclark> my inability of saying the word no, does not help matters much
<wxl> hahahahha
<clivejo> my grandfather has finally decided to give up driving, but now treats me like a taxis service
<wxl> i just disappear from sight. works every time.
<valorie> sgclark: done
<sgclark> clivejo: I am taxi service to my 90 year old grandma
<sgclark> valorie: thanks!
<clivejo> such fun!
<wxl> aw cute
<sgclark> indeed
<clivejo> is she argumentative?
<sgclark> yeah, onset of dementia so some days are better than others
<valorie> that's rough
<wxl> i'm still dealing with the fact my daughter's grandma died :'(
<sgclark> between her and work and kde stuff, I am overflowing heh
<sgclark> awww :(
<sgclark> but I truly miss you all
<clivejo> I keep getting helpful advice to how things were done in his day
<wxl> we need to get together next year. i'm not doing any events this year
<clivejo> most of which is illegal
<sgclark> yep, wxl I hope to make to one of the PNW events next year, will have to plan one we can both make
<sgclark> lfnw is always fun
<wxl> sgclark: i vote lfnw (or seagl)
<sgclark> yeah :)
<clivejo> "I worked with asbestos all my life, drilled holes in it, breathed it in and there's nothing wrong with my lungs"
<sgclark> clivejo: ouch..
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<wxl> "*cough cough cough cough* see i'm fit as a fiddle?!"
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> he is pretty fit
<clivejo> just his eyesight
<clivejo> and that's a family condition :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #56: ABORTED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/73/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #147: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #390: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #368: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #83: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #91: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #442: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #471: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #389: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #143: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #170: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #48: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #137: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #204: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #23: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #480: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #306: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #418: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #105: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #152: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #165: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #142: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #330: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #377: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #143: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #481: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #151: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #385: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/385/
<genii> !info attica
<ubottu> Package attica does not exist in artful
<genii> !info attica xenial
<ubottu> Package attica does not exist in xenial
<genii> Hm
<KurousagiMK2> !info attica-kf5
<ubottu> Package attica-kf5 does not exist in artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #449: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #44: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #60: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/47/
<mparillo> !info libkf5attica5
<ubottu> libkf5attica5 (source: attica-kf5): Qt library that implements the Open Collaboration Services API. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.35.0-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 158 kB, installed size 879 kB
<mparillo>  -- José Manuel Santamaría Lema <panfaust@gmail.com>  Mon, 12 Jun 2017 23:00:12 +0100
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #421: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #415: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #26: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #119: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #455: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #141: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #202: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #25: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #47: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #115: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #122: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #110: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #29: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #96: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #40: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #31: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #29: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #27: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #32: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #41: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #41: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #68: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #71: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #31: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #408: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #34: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #50: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #30: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #48: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #56: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #113: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #33: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #48: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #51: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #54: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #59: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #38: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #40: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #281: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #57: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #321: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #367: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #65: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #475: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #258: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #66: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #77: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #36: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #60: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #55: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #78: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #33: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #81: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #73: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #21: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #44: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #77: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #45: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #71: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #69: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #63: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #282: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #368: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #322: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #77: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #42: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #32: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #259: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #254: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #180: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #58: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #29: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #75: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #32: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #476: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #25: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #50: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #227: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #376: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #36: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #28: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #46: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #322: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #171: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #55: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #33: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #42: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #49: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #157: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #366: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #65: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #35: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #34: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #39: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #54: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #55: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #255: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #48: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #57: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #30: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #54: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #49: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #52: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #60: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #51: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #344: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #380: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #47: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #48: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #75: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #323: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #38: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #70: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #50: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #47: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #74: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #42: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #43: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #377: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #51: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #34: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #367: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #43: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #432: FAILURE in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #35: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #197: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #123: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #532: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #42: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #448: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #345: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #381: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #82: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #170: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #327: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #401: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #328: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #347: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #332: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #326: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #225: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #260: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #375: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #269: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #38: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #374: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #345: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #49: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #287: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #54: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #195: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #224: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #427: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #74: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #150: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #355: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #350: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #40: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #280: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #350: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #392: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #288: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #351: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #105: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #76: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #352: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #433: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #48: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #232: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #325: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #384: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #35: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #199: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #43: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #38: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #56: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #305: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #44: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #44: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #52: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #198: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #181: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #24: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #78: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #76: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #449: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #282: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #312: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #39: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #226: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #329: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #348: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #171: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #78: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #58: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #328: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #402: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #327: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #261: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #376: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #333: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #270: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #346: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #196: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #281: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #375: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #265: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #289: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #428: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #288: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #356: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #351: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #351: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #352: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #225: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #306: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #326: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #283: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #353: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #385: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #233: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #277: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #50: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #200: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #393: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #23: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #77: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #313: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #79: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #530: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #60: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #68: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #47: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #203: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #94: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #232: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #45: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #411: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #90: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #40: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #289: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #266: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #278: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #34: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #57: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #68: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #204: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #412: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #64: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #118: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #290: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #50: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #287: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #218: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #199: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #158: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #321: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #40: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #190: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #288: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #200: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #322: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #24: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #194: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #243: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #27: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #77: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #60: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #163: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #75: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #60: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #96: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #41: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #37: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #244: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #124: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #201: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #69: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #84: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #76: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #371: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #372: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #151: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #360: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #263: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #272: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #361: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #264: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #167: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #195: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #206: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #182: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #196: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #67: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #490: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #463: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #74: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #468: FIXED in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #464: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #111: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #38: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #133: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #112: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #55: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #39: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #56: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #482: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #57: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #177: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #465: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #255: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #256: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #92: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #93: ABORTED in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/93/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #40: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #73: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #49: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #70: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #77: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #37: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #63: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #113: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #72: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #65: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #61: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/61/
<clivejo> !info qml-module-qtquick-virtualkeyboard
<ubottu> qml-module-qtquick-virtualkeyboard (source: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src): Qt virtual keyboard - QML module. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.1+dfsg-1 (artful), package size 22 kB, installed size 179 kB
<clivejo> yippeee
<clivejo> onscreen keyboard for Plasma!
<acheronuk> does it work?
<clivejo> the build I put in KCI did
<acheronuk> I nuked that and redid the deps!
 * acheronuk things it should work just the same......
<acheronuk> *thinks
<clivejo> you removed the runtime dep on it?
<acheronuk> no, the build dep
<acheronuk> doesn't need it
<acheronuk> and package names changed
<clivejo> is the runtime dep still there?
<acheronuk> now a separate plugin package, and qml package
<acheronuk> yes. 2 now. FFS!
<clivejo> do we have anyone on the team with snap experience?
<acheronuk> Simon
<ahoneybun> really need to get a device with a touch screen to help test plasma on that
<clivejo> tsimonq2: are you an expert on snaps?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I can borrow on on short notice. Just not today
<acheronuk> *one
<ahoneybun> ahh
<ahoneybun> well more then one person
<clivejo> it works without touch screen :P
<ahoneybun> from a UI pov
<clivejo> ahoneybun: have system 76 not got a touch screen version you could "test and review" ?
<acheronuk> I can do it. Just needs a day or two notice to pinch the hardware back off my dad!
<clivejo> valorie has a touch screen :P
<acheronuk> good. we are covered then :)
<clivejo> I tried to rob it, but she wouldn't let me
<ahoneybun> and it's prime day
<clivejo> ended up being a bottle laden donkey
<acheronuk> a what>
<acheronuk> ?
<ahoneybun> https://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-ThinkPad-13-Chromebook-Celeron/dp/B01HBJ60ME/ref=sr_1_41?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1499748079&sr=1-41&keywords=chromebooks
<ahoneybun> looking at that badly
<clivejo> she made me carry her huge rucksack filled full of bottles
<clivejo> and her computer etc
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: why???????????
<acheronuk> celeron dual core!
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: type c and portable
<acheronuk> we obviously have different priorities
<acheronuk> but such is life
<ahoneybun> it's just for web page stuff really
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> has it a built in 56K modem?
<ahoneybun> oh stop lol
 * mamarley has an old laptop with a built-in 56K modem.  It doesn't work in Linux though.
 * ahoneybun still wonders what that wayland pacakge for us is
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> what wayland package?
<ahoneybun> to get the session
<ahoneybun> in sddm
<acheronuk> not sure. being on nvidia I have just not tried mostly
<ahoneybun> well I have Intel and Nvidia so I can test again
<ahoneybun> GNOME has wayland working amazing
<ahoneybun> can't even tell
 * acheronuk is embarrassed 
<acheronuk> I should know really
 * clivejo is on NVidia too
<acheronuk> actually if I pulled out the Nvidia card from this PC, I think it would default back to the onboard Intel 4600 HD.
<acheronuk> so I could perhaps test
<mamarley> acheronuk: You might even be able to force it to use the onboard video in the BIOS without removing the NVIDIA card.
<acheronuk> mamarley: no. I checked that far at least. no such option
<mamarley> Darn.
<acheronuk> indeed. was the 1st thing I looked at :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> BTW it's plasma-workspace-wayland that adds the seesion
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/boUNcEip/Screenshot_20170711_101626.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> scaling is still weird
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/26/
<valorie> clivejo: you lie! 
<valorie> grumble
<valorie> I made you carry the computer you were using and the bottles you were collecting!
 * clivejo is shocked!
<clivejo> Started 2 hr 52 min ago by Rik
<clivejo> I take it LP is broke
<clivejo> it KCI is timing out after 4 hours
<clivejo> please update "gdal" (gdal 2.1.2+dfsg-5build1) packages to resolve dependencies for mysql-workbench package, artful repo....
<clivejo> why are we getting that? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-July/011273.html
<blaze> looks suspicious
<valorie> clivejo: some build-depend or so?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/27/
<santa_> acheronuk: it would be nice to get frameworks 5,36 uploaded to artful, they are no autopkgtests regressions
<clivejo> are they on a linode container?
<santa_> tomorrow I will try to allocate some time to work on the reamining stuff we have on the table: getting KA ready to do debian merges (probably it will need some tweaks after the fir tree thing), apps 17.04 and the qt transition
<santa_> clivejo: nope, but all the stuff is pushed to git
<santa_> also I expect tomorrow to get a new motherboard for gpul's server so I might need to switch it off for a little while
<santa_> I need to expand the ram of that machine (4gb isn't enough, I'm using temporarily an ssd hard disk for a swap partition) and the second memory slot of the current motherbard is damaged :|
<clivejo> wanna run me through an upload
<clivejo> just pulling ka tools and ka-metadata
<santa_> ok
<santa_> where should I ssh?
<clivejo> was gonna do it locally
<santa_> ah, ok
<clivejo> is gsilvapt about?
<santa_> just make sure you have the 2.0 version from the package installed, or (at your own risk) you could also use ka's git master
<santa_> clivejo: it should work as usual, they weren't any changes in the user interface for that if I'm not mistaken
<clivejo> I'm using git master
<santa_> ok, so that's also useful for testing the future 2.1
<santa_> for that version I would like to import the klearppa script + fixing the stuff wrt debian merges
<santa_> so hopefully we will have a 2.1 beta soon
<santa_> clivejo: so let me know if you find any issue in order to fix it. but I expect it to work fine
<clivejo> are you getting my messages?
<clivejo> just got kicked off IRC
<clivejo> <clivejo> I'm using git master
<clivejo> <clivejo> clivejo@kubuntu.org:~/project/frameworks5.36 $ git-clone-all -r frameworks -b kubuntu_artful_archive
<clivejo> <clivejo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<clivejo> <clivejo>   File "/home/clivejo/kubuntu-automation/git-clone-all", line 20, in <module>
<clivejo> <clivejo>     from lib.ka_configuration import *
<clivejo> <clivejo> ImportError: bad magic number in 'lib': b'\x03\xf3\r\n'
<clivejo> <clivejo> would you advise using the package?
 * clivejo taps 
<clivejo> this thing on?
<valorie> yup
<clivejo> I've pulled ka and ka-meta
<valorie> I got part of what you pasted above, but not after "I'm using git master"
<clivejo> think all my paths are set
<clivejo> but I use kubuntu-automation instead of ka
<santa_> that's very weird, could you please try the package instead?
<santa_> oh, git-clore-all import are wrong
<santa_> * imports
<clivejo> installed a few python3 modules, but same problem
<santa_> pull master again and re-try
<santa_> what surprises me is why and how it's working here. because the imports were wrong
<clivejo> I used git clone all the other day to grab one package and it worked
<clivejo> working again
<clivejo> 74 packages
<clivejo> this might take a while :P
<santa_> from git's master now it tells at the end how much that while is
<clivejo> 30 of 74
<clivejo> is neon remote being added and then removed?
<clivejo> oh no, was scrolling too fast to read properly
<clivejo> it rm it then adds it
<clivejo>  === Summary ===
<clivejo> All packages were cloned successfully
<clivejo> Time elapsed = 0:05:11
<santa_> the rm and adding is to update the remotes in case you already have existing clones
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> so next do-all gbp-archive?
<santa_> yep
<clivejo> this is the painfully slow part :/
<santa_> indeed, I have been considering to add support for multithreading
<santa_> the bad thing is that sometimes it's unpacking things, thus using the hard disk, so that may be bad for a multithreaded do-all gbp-something
<santa_> hence why I have added the times elapsed things for 2.1
<clivejo> 52 of 74
<clivejo> 51 errors
<clivejo> I think those are signing errors
<clivejo> trying to sign them as you
<santa_> if you are not going to sign, I recommend you to disable it, so this way it doesn't report fake errors
<santa_> you can do this just setting this in the config file:
<santa_> [gbp-* signing]
<santa_> archive = off
<clivejo> how do I sign this after it finishes?
<clivejo> will do-all do it?
<santa_> nope, you would have to do it manually
<santa_> that's why I wanted to have the person uploading the packages in the changelog trailer, rather than the person who did the staging
<acheronuk> santa_: can do
<acheronuk> ohhh.......
<santa_> clivejo: if you are in trouble to sign the packages, feel free to ask for help. also I have been digging into some an pages. as an alternative to disable the signing and then doing it manually, maybe you could do "export DEB_SIGN_KEYID=<your_key_id>" before doing the 'do-all gbp-archive'
<clivejo> not in trouble
<clivejo> just icon packages take forever
<santa_> this way I think it should sign using your key rather than trying mine (cause I'm in the maint trailer) and failing
<santa_> allright
<acheronuk> it's easy to do :P
 * clivejo sings
<acheronuk> clivejo: are you ok to upload 230 MB of icons? I can have this done in linode very quickly
<clivejo> well its 91%
<clivejo> up to you, you have your container all setup for this
<acheronuk> I do
<santa_> clivejo: thank you very much anyway for doing this with git master and for the issue report about git-clone-all
<clivejo> its it currently on oxygen-icons5
<santa_> it's nice to get these things fixed before the next release
<clivejo> Ill cancel this then
 * acheronuk wonders why linod is slow for actually building sources
<acheronuk> compared to this PC that is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #909: SUCCESS in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/909/
<acheronuk> weirdness of a  8 core server vs a 4 core PC of different speeds I guess
<santa_> the way it's done it doesn't matter very much the number of cores
<gsilvapt> Hello all. Is there any package remaining to do the KF5 porting? 
<santa_> nothing is done in parallel so...
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah, guess it is a straight out fight of 2.* GHz vs 3.x GHz
<acheronuk> anyone tested qtvirtualkeyboard from the archive?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #42: FIXED in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/34/
<clivejo> what about apps?
<clivejo> 17.04?
<santa_> I will check its status tomorrow, they were several autopkgtests issues already fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/49/
<santa_> + the mass breaks replaces against kde-l10n are also done since a while ago
<santa_> and we need a motu to upload a few packages
<santa_> kdav for instance, and maybe a few more
<acheronuk> and we have liftoff.....
<acheronuk> sorry for dely. had to actually re-run that again as I forgot what konsole tab I was in and deleted the wrong stuff!
<acheronuk> *delay
<santa_> np
<acheronuk> kdav I wanted to double check the copyright and packaing. I'm sure it's fine, but better to do that than get a archive admin grumble
<acheronuk> santa_:  I assume you saw the email and discussion with greyback ?
 * acheronuk sets retry script and goes to snooze
<santa_> yes
<acheronuk> ok. that will poke retries every 30 mins over night
<acheronuk> bound to be failing tests due to lagging architectures and silly randomness, so can poke those in the morning
<acheronuk> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running
<acheronuk> yikes!
<acheronuk> umm... queue already @ > 1,000 for some!
<acheronuk> so this won't be quick!
<clivejo> and I thought I was slow!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Are you an expert on RPMs?
<clivejo> I'm an expert on nothing
<valorie> ha, so not true
<valorie> ask him about irish genealogy
<valorie> or irish mapping
<clivejo> rotations per minute?
<clivejo> probably about 55rpm on my spinny chair
<clivejo> before I collapse in a heap
<acheronuk> why rpms?
<acheronuk> I used to run mandrake and then mandriva and did fiddle rebuilding a few things, but has been a while........
<acheronuk> oh and suse at uni
<clivejo> tsimonq2: Rik is your expert
<acheronuk> Rik is NOT!
<clivejo> is TOO
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse build #67: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse/67/
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ask einar77 (Luca Beltrame) on #kde-devel or #kontact etc
<acheronuk> he is opensuse -dev
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #93: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #21: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #60: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #64: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/94/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #76: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #42: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #12: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #11: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #10: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #14: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #32: FAILURE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #61: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #38: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #47: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #60: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #56: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #69: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #61: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #477: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #21: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #58: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #10: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #16: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #61: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #12: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #76: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #78: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #81: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #531: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #33: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #478: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #13: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #62: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #52: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #61: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #533: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #70: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #59: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #61: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #57: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #16: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #14: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #22: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #76: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #17: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #11: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #63: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #67: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #203: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #111: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #69: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #39: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #43: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/43/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I was responding to clivejo's question about being a snap expert :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #68: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #64: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #63: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #289: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #267: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #64: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #234: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/54/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1639: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1639/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1639: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1639/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1639: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1639/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1639: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1639/
<sheytan> Hey guys! Is there any ppa for kde pim kf5?
<acheronuk> sheytan: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-pim-update-now-available-for-zesty-zapus-17-04/
<sheytan> acheronuk: i have 16.12.3 installed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1640: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1640/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1640: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1640/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1640: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1640/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1640: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1640/
<acheronuk> sheytan: well due to a few roadblocks to do with archive permissions and resources, we have no uploaded newer to artful yet. we have 17.04 in staging ppa
<sheytan> acheronuk: is it available in the latest alpha?
<acheronuk> sheytan: no, as is still staged for upload. we need the assistance of someone with better upload permissions than us for a few new packages. working on that, but it's an ongoing thorny issue
<sheytan> acheronuk: btw, do you think, it's better way to switch to KDE neon as for kubuntu it takes a lot of time to upload updates, etc?
<acheronuk> I *think* both have their benefits and downsides..... no neither is 'better' in an objective sense
<acheronuk> 'you pay your money and take your choice' as the saying goes....
<acheronuk> except that both are free, so you don't :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #66: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #58: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #23: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #63: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #60: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #40: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #71: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #63: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #58: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/58/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, were you looking for me recently?
<IrcsomeBot> Laura M was removed by: Laura M
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #67: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #24: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #59: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #64: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/64/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: I was
<clivejo> we uploaded FW5.36 last night and I was keen to have you follow the steps on how to do it
<gsilvapt> Ah, I see. Am I too late? 
<clivejo> yup, its been uploaded
<gsilvapt> The commit logs should be enough? 
<clivejo> its more to watch the process
<clivejo> see what commands are issued etc
<clivejo> watch the scripts in action
<gsilvapt> where can I read those things? 
<clivejo> by watching someone do it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #61: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/61/
<gsilvapt> OK, when will someone take care of that? 
<clivejo> depends when the next upload happened
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #41: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #72: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/72/
<gsilvapt> ok, I'll try to be present here to see if I can catch up 
<clivejo> whats going on with KCI
<clivejo> dh_strip_nondeterminism: debian/konversation-data/usr/share/doc/HTML/en/konversation/led_green_on.png: Undefined subroutine &Archive::Zip::computeCRC32 called at /usr/share/perl5/File/StripNondeterminism/handlers/png.pm line 33.
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strip-nondeterminism/+bug/1703746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1703746 in strip-nondeterminism (Ubuntu) "dh_strip_nondeterminism crashing due to missing Archive::Zip::computeCRC32" [Critical,Fix committed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #64: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/59/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> Howdy BluesKaj. Yesterday Santa uploaded for testing Frameworks 5.36 packages for Artful, Xenial and Zesty https://phabricator.kde.org/T6494
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  ok, I'll test that out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #65: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/42/
<BluesKaj> ok mparillo, some old bugs remain, but otherwise the desktop and other graphics seem fine. Old bugs like changing fonts in system settings as root or mostly any changes to system settings as root don't hold the changes, I use a large montor so large fonts are needed for legibility. Also a new wrinkle, launching system monitor causes mtab fault popups  by the tens..the only way to get out of the desktop freeze is to hold down ctl+alt+escape for 
<BluesKaj> 5 secs or so.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #66: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #67: ABORTED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1641: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1641/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1641: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1641/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1641: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1641/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1641: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1641/
<clivejo> acheronuk: should we turn off KCI for a bit, while artful rebuilds?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/builders
<clivejo> queues are in the 1,000's
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-13
<tsimonq2> clivejo: The build priorities on those are in the negatives
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vQ9sa
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 2cefedc Aaron Honeycutt: update readme
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master b7f5961 Aaron Honeycutt: Merge branch 'master' of https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#46 (master - b7f5961 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/c37b8646e76e...b7f596137f33
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/253046569
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1642: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1642/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1642: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1642/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1642: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1642/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1642: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1642/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/68/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: ^ kreversi
<clivejo> looks like a KF5 port
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #60: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #27: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #65: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #40: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #65: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #64: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #67: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #55: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #49: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #44: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #49: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #36: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #48: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #45: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #42: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #56: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #85: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #48: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #60: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #73: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #377: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #95: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #450: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #290: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #284: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #199: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #196: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #328: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #353: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #378: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #227: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #307: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #314: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #376: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #262: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #334: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #349: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #283: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #182: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #256: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #429: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #193: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #386: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #346: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #282: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #182: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #352: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #347: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #152: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #245: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #394: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #369: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #327: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #220: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #197: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #136: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #201: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #172: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #279: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #226: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #271: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #368: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #234: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #205: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #260: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #289: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #323: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #201: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #299: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #403: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #413: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/413/
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> I'm going to check that during lunch. Thanks, clivejo
<clivejo> gsilvapt: :) keep up the good work 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #73: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/73/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, what should I look for in the KCI links above? 
<clivejo> anything failing
<clivejo> try and figure out why it is failing
<clivejo> the parsed output can be a good indication
<gsilvapt> Okay, I'll take a look at some and see if I can fix anything
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #265: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #43: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #142: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #114: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #201: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #149: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #177: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #382: FIXED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #144: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #237: FIXED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #294: FIXED in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #96: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #19: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #354: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #329: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #152: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #194: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #387: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #266: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #63: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #357: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #434: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #111: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #125: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #20: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #352: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #124: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #229: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #120: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #164: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #330: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #291: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #248: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #249: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #138: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #120: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #300: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #160: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #143: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #323: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #176: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #158: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #196: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #165: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #135: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #72: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #53: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #29: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #24: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #32: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #24: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #97: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #58: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #29: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #26: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #43: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #18: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #39: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #80: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #67: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #15: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #41: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #21: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #13: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #17: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #14: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #37: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #16: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #83: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #52: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #70: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #86: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #70: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #79: FIXED in 3 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #147: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #10: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #63: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #39: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #62: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #32: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #99: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #47: FIXED in 3 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #61: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #81: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #30: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #78: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #35: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #64: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #63: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #61: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #71: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #51: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #37: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #57: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #50: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #20: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #60: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #18: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #59: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #26: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #19: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #45: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #174: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #202: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #40: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #59: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #71: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #67: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #74: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #168: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #66: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #479: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #78: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #86: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #324: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #373: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #362: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/362/
<valorie> nice to see so much green
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #55: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #97: FIXED in 3 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #388: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #389: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/389/
<gsilvapt> I need to find the source code of kimap. For the looks of it, it seems an ABI break but I need to confirm 
<gsilvapt> Symbols issues...
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-14
<gsilvapt> Also, this error repeats itself in a build log: -- Could not set up the appstream test. appstreamcli is missing.
<gsilvapt> What does it mean? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1643: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1643: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1643: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1643: SUCCESS in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1643/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> so ... I have already replaced yesterday's gpul's server motherboard
<santa_> that will enable me to expand the ram of this machine up to 32gb in the future
<santa_> I'm also doing some maintenance changes now, so it will work without an SSD for memory swap (which is a bad thing)
<santa_> so I will be able to use that SSD for my laptop to work better and faster \o/
<tsimonq2> o/ santa_ 
<tsimonq2> santa_: How've you been?
<santa_> great
<santa_> tsimonq2: I have been rebuilding frameworks 5.36 against qt 5.9 http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<santa_> I need you guys to sync everything to 5.9.1 and not just some packages
<santa_> because that makes some autopkgtests fail
<tsimonq2> Sure
<santa_> once that's done I will re-schedule a rebuild of everything again
<santa_> I'm going to be preparing for that ssd @ my laptop. I will be available on the phone as usual, cu later
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsimonq2> @Santa: Ack, sounds fun :)
<tsimonq2> ALSO
<tsimonq2> I figured out, FINALLY, how to run autopkgtests using the official infra if they're in a PPA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/#Testing_against_a_PPA
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Ping
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: I'd like to clean up https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html a bit and I have a couple of questions about some KDE 4 packages.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: In fact, I'll prepare an email to kubuntu-devel for you guys.
<clivejo> wow kdeconnect can reply to other apps too via the desktop!
 * tsimonq2 nods
<clivejo> whatsapp, telegram, hangouts
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You're on whatsapp? omg omg omg
<clivejo> now that is handy!
<clivejo> yeah, family and friends use it :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1644: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1644: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1644: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1644: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1644/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @tsimonq2, I have seen that link too, but we would need to automate it for all of our packages iirc. Also we would be harassing the ubuntu official infra, which sometimes is slow.
<santa_> so I have the ssd pluged into the laptop now
<santa_> the boot goes faster but I was expecting more improvement in that regard. I guess it's ok
<santa_> so tomorrow I hope to cotinue with more kubuntu stuff
<santa_> gn everyone
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1645: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1645/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1645: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1645/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1645: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1645/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1645: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1645/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1646: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1646: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1646: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1646: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1646/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1647: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1647/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1647: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1647/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1647: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1647/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1647: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1647/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1648: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1648/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1648: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1648/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1648: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1648/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1648: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1648/
<valorie> acheronuk: there is one person asking about testing your tremendous zesty work
<valorie> I hope you can find time to answer him (or clive)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kig build #47: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kig/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #46: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #39: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #53: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #56: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktouch build #46: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktouch/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #45: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #174: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #157: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #44: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #58: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #45: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #45: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #27: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #32: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #42: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #48: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #34: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kube build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kube/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #45: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #157: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #26: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #28: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #158: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #158: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #175: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #8: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #48: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #48: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #46: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/46/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> (Photo, 704x507) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/itaJWXPK/file_8487.jpg Found an error. Probably frameworks 5.47 are to blame here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, What dolphin version? works ok for me
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> @acheronuk, Bionic default
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/39/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'll try to test later
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, if you change the url in /etc/xdg/servicemenu.knsrc to https, does that fix it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> It's already https
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmmm. looking at wrong source branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #44: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kube build #9: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kube/9/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2347: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2347: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2347: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2348: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2348: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2348: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1137: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #46: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/47/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #47: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #190: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #59: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #143: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #35: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #45: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #40: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #33: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #43: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #42: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #27: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #18: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #37: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #47: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #28: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #191: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #147: ABORTED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #32: ABORTED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #137: ABORTED in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #169 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/30/
<user0123> Hello, sorry for possible offtopic, I guess I can get this question answered here. What happened to calligraflow in newer (18.04) *ubuntu releases? (Since it's KDE office suite I'm asking here, people are probably more familiara with it, and it's packaging)
<acheronuk> user0123: it's status in the source code is UNPORTED, so dropped when moving to KF5 I assume
<user0123> acheronuk: OK. Thank you!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #169: ABORTED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/169/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> hey I got plasma 5.12.5 in bionic via -updates today, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> it would be nice to have a short announcement here: https://kubuntu.org/news/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @Santa, was thinking about that. it caught me out a bit yesterday, as sil2000 commented that he would release them on Thursday, but another release/SRU team member decided to push them out right away
<IrcsomeBot2> <wind39> Hi guys
<IrcsomeBot2> <wind39> Oddly enough, I have plasma 5.12.6 (not 5.12.5), updated an hour ago
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @wind39, I think Santa meant 5.12.6
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> 5.12.6 yes, it was a typo XD
<IrcsomeBot2> <wind39> Ah, ok!
<mparillo> Draft Announcement: https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=3884&action=edit
<acheronuk> mparillo: looks good to me
<mparillo> Do we wait for valorie or simply publish?
<acheronuk> mparillo: go for it. you can say I told ya!
<mparillo> https://kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-bugfix-release-5-12-6-is-now-available-for-kubuntu-18-04-lts/
<acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #109: FAILURE in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #112: FAILURE in 3 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #152: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #158: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #157: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #159: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapidox build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapidox/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #128: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #157: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #150: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #138: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #138: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #158: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #145: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #129: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #153: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #162: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #129: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #158: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #154: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/154/
<mamarley> Why did FW 5.48 disappear out of staging?
<acheronuk> mamarley: because I should have build it with new pkg-kde-tools, but forgot. plus the buildds were so queued up, I moved the rebuild to a private PPA with more build score bonus
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  I guess the packages will get binary-copied back once done?
<acheronuk> mamarley: they will
<mamarley> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #170 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze build #1429: FAILURE in 7.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/1429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksysguard build #1287: FAILURE in 7.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksysguard/1287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze build #1430: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/1430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksysguard build #1288: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksysguard/1288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #170: ABORTED in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #156: FAILURE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #37: FAILURE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #49: FAILURE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #28: FAILURE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #45: FAILURE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #13: FAILURE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #28: FAILURE in 3 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass build #56: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #178: FAILURE in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #49: FAILURE in 3 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #33: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #52: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #54: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #17: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #29: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #53: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #61: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #45: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #27: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #47: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #52: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #17: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #54: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #122: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #52: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #39: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #30: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #39: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #50: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #43: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #122: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #40: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #45: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #40: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #116: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #46: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #33: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #90: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #172: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #113: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #111: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #188: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #51: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #47: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #200: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #74: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #75: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #167: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #163: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #109: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #119: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #58: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #112: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #138: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #89: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #146: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #82: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #71: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #99: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #127: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #56: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #53: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #197: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #174: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #200: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #46: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #45: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #72: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #51: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #146: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #67: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #49: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #229: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #163: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #193: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #110: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #204: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #128: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #147: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #99: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #192: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #131: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #207: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #57: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/57/
<valorie> mparillo: good on ya!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #76: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #51: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #132: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #195: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #228: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/228/
<acheronuk> mamarley: kopying 5.48 back to staging. some will need rebuild in ninjas/plasma against Qt if you are still using that
<acheronuk> may get to that in morning
<mamarley> acheronuk: I am, and I actually have a PPA set aside for recompiling those packages when necessary.  Thanks!
<acheronuk> mamarley: fair enough. spent too much time waiting for LP builds today, and it is late here
<acheronuk> symbols also need updates
<acheronuk> and the whole stack may well get more complete rebuilds for switching from dhmk to dh
 * acheronuk yawns
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #122: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #91: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/91/
<valorie> toodles acheronuk
<valorie> thanks again for all your work
<valorie> do you know how the new Qt is progressing?
<valorie> I read the channel but it's not completely enlightening lately
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #142: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #113: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/113/
<acheronuk> valorie: ask tsimonq2 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/121/
<tsimonq2> valorie: mitya57 is building QtWebEngine overnight.
<valorie> right, I think he's mostly gone right now
<tsimonq2> If it builds correctly, it gets uploaded to Debian and then synced to the PPA.
<valorie> ooooo, that's a biggie
<valorie> thanks
<tsimonq2> After that, just one more package, and it's ready.
<valorie> is that nearly the last big?
<valorie> bit
<valorie> oh cool
<tsimonq2> Yep.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #179: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #33: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #28: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/48/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #39: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #35: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #179: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #190: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #29: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #54: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #47: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #47: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #169: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #43: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #39: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #49: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kget build #47: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kget/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #46: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #135: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #176: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #100: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #152: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #201: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #159: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #160: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #161: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #136: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #184: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #121: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #140: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #203: FAILURE in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #170: FAILURE in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #43: FAILURE in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #166: FAILURE in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #173: FAILURE in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #72: FAILURE in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #143: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #158: FAILURE in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #172: FAILURE in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #122: FAILURE in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #140: FAILURE in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #175: FAILURE in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #83: FAILURE in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #158: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #163: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #141: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #148: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #140: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #104: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #136: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #123: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #176: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #46: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #19: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #44: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #196: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #90: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #143: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #124: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #178: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #30: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #94: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #159: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdb build #47: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdb/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #161: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #36: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #51: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #48: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #147: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #182: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #49: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #57: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kproperty build #48: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kproperty/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #36: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #28: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #64: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #48: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #29: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #38: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #153: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #171: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #48: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #49: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #44: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #142: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #185: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #44: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #175: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #177: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #47: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #48: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kproperty build #49: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kproperty/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #57: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluedevil build #57: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluedevil/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #48: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #145: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #69: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #46: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #62: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/43/
<valorie> !info plasma-browser-integration
<ubottu> Package plasma-browser-integration does not exist in bionic
<valorie> why not?
<valorie> I keep getting an error message while I have to use chrome
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #185: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #30: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #48: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #139: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #533: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #437: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #515: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #469: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #559: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #456: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #606: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #462: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #515: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2349: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2349: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2349: SUCCESS in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2349/
<acheronuk> valorie: because pb-b- is part of plasma 5.13
<acheronuk> *p-b-i
<valorie> aha
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I'll wait patiently
<valorie> ironic: installing win10 in a VM right now!
<valorie> so I can use on windows genealogy thing
 * acheronuk boos and hisses
<acheronuk> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/34/
<valorie> it was a bizarre process
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2350: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2350: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2350: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #162: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #159: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #160: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #143: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #141: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #176: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #73: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #100: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #191: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #50: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #186: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #149: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #44: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #137: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #41: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #95: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #41: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #44: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #122: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #142: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #52: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #164: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #68: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #49: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #161: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #45: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #148: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #45: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #154: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #49: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #146: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #194: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #49: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #58: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #45: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #47: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #50: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #49: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #31: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #45: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #49: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #65: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #58: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #167: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #147: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #198: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #176: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #177: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #44: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #44: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #47: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #56: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #36: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #50: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdegames build #44: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdegames/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #49: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #34: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #47: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #230: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #45: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #40: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #50: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #77: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #48: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #185: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #53: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #44: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kproperty build #49: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kproperty/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass build #57: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #201: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #48: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #51: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #197: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/47/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #123: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #177: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #168: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #20: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #31: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #59: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kig build #48: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kig/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #51: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktouch build #47: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktouch/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #48: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #20: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #52: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #22: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #34: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #202: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #124: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #48: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #125: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #204: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #123: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #164: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #158: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #105: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #141: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #180: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #117: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #178: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #183: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluedevil build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluedevil/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #51: FIXED in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #147: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #171: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #159: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapidox build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapidox/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #84: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #148: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #144: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #40: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #144: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #162: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #173: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #175: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #45: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdb build #48: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #70: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #136: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #160: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #120: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #112: FIXED in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #19: FIXED in 3 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #91: FIXED in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #157: FIXED in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #132: FIXED in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #123: FIXED in 3 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #115: FIXED in 3 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #158: FIXED in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #101: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #29: FIXED in 3 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #38: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #111: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #164: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #110: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #151: FIXED in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #182: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkipi build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkipi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #113: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #114: FIXED in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #189: FIXED in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #159: FIXED in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #117: FIXED in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #130: FIXED in 3 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #139: FIXED in 3 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #201: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #141: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kproperty build #50: FIXED in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kproperty/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #59: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #11: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #50: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #50: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #46: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #59: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #46: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #53: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #120: FIXED in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #49: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #110: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #144: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #45: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #44: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #50: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #32: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #35: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #66: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #51: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #41: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #30: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #45: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #54: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdegames build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdegames/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #129: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #90: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #146: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #83: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #130: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #180: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #160: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #155: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #55: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #41: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkipi build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkipi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #75: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #154: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #76: FIXED in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #64: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #41: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #37: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #122: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #26: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #38: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #121: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #114: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #139: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #32: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #49: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #173: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #46: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #50: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #47: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #14: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #45: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #49: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #31: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #50: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #42: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #124: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #139: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #57: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #24: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #42: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #46: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #21: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #25: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #156: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #62: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #73: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #44: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #163: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #161: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #28: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #43: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #105: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #179: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #139: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #159: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #113: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #159: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kget build #48: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kget/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #112: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #128: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #140: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #99: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #122: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #52: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #49: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #143: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #102: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #174: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #163: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #178: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #173: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #192: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #168: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #123: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #187: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #177: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #138: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #162: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #160: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #143: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #199: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #205: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #129: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #193: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #129: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #208: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #111: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #132: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #40: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #46: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #46: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #50: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #54: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #180: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #126: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #198: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #196: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #19: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #39: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #30: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #47: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #43: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #49: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #14: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #73: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #30: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #229: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #53: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #53: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #176: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #29: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #126: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #47: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #49: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #28: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #123: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #92: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #44: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1139: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #36: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #54: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #151: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #178: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #150: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #135: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #153: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #49: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #53: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #49: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #52: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #53: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #46: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #186: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/128/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #120: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #152: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #110: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #103: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #78: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #51: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #100: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #191: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #35: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #50: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #35: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #29: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #50: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #146: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/146/
<gw3583> I'm running kubuntu 18.04, and want to build kontact from (preferably git master) source. Is the recommended way to enable https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable as a PPA to get dependencies that will work? Is there another way that maintains a system running on stable but allows building / testing applications against master branches?
<tsimonq2> gw3583: Are you trying to use a packaged version and build that way, or are you just doing it from a fresh Git clone?
<tsimonq2> Either way, I think if you need the latest stuff to build the latest master, you need the latest libraries.
<gw3583> tsimonq2: It probably doesn't matter too much - the bug I'm investigating has existed for a long time. It seems like it would be best to work against master, but I'm not sure what the best practice is for kde dev.
<gw3583> tsimonq2: I'll try enable that PPA and see if that allows building from git. thanks!
<tsimonq2> gw3583: Be warned though, that PPA is known to kill kittens.
<tsimonq2> A virtual machine might be your best option.
<tsimonq2> But if you do use that PPA, please stay in here so you can see notices for breaking changes.
<gw3583> tsimonq2: Sounds good, I'll set up a virtualbox image. Thanks for the info!
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> Which bug, out of curiosity?
<gw3583> tsimonq2: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361764 - not sure how involved it'll be, but I figure it's worth a look, since it's bugging me :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 361764 in general "Cannot add event to calendar with correct time: Add event window will not accept an "A.M." time" [Major,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> Oh, nice.
<tsimonq2> Thank you!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #29: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #45: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamera build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamera/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #48: FAILURE in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksystemlog build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksystemlog/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #49: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #170: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #49: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #47: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #54: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #50: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #33: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #67: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #20: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/12/
<gw3583> tsimonq2: fwiw, a virtualbox image + that PPA did correctly build kontact from git master, so thanks!
<tsimonq2> gw3583: Awesome!
<valorie> so gw3583, did you fix the bug?
<gw3583> valorie: heh, I might be able to start looking at it next week, now that I have a working dev env :)
<valorie> cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2351: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2351: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2351: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2352: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2352: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2352: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #526: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #59: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #83: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #139: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/139/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #99: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #50: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #111: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #46: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #47: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #51: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #164: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #181: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings build #50: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #178: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #60: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #446: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #60: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #46: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #50: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #179: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #49: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #174: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #50: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #152: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #162: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #50: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #79: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #50: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #124: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #143: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #169: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #136: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #49: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #81: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamera build #50: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamera/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #50: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #147: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #50: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #161: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #49: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #54: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #53: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #52: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #156: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #163: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #145: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #151: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #151: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #188: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #179: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #154: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #121: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #178: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #193: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksystemlog build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksystemlog/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #104: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #200: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #103: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #45: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #31: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #50: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #52: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #51: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #43: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #43: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #148: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #53: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdegames build #46: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdegames/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #52: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #58: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #149: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #166: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #46: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #127: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #196: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #48: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #70: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #144: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #150: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #36: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #102: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #39: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #79: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #46: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #232: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #199: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #137: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #300: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #138: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #175: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #301: ABORTED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: ABORTED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #194: ABORTED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #178: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #40: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/40/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #445: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #230: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #53: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2353: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2353: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2353: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/40/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #112: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #44: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #13: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #49: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #46: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #51: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #47: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #48: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdegames build #47: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdegames/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #36: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #125: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #196: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #56: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #53: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #44: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #130: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #133: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #59: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #206: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #37: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #192: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #46: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #52: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #47: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #50: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #61: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #33: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #130: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #63: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #51: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #47: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #33: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #39: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #22: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkipi build #45: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkipi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #21: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #46: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #59: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #59: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #16: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #58: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #49: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #47: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #43: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #51: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #209: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #134: FIXED in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #141: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #438: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #514: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #527: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #61: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #85: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #142: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #21: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #45: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #60: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #29: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #197: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #26: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #50: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #51: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2354: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2354: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2354/
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> anyone facing this : https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=154&t=141832
<ngraham[m]> the issue is usually a corrupted database
<ngraham[m]> I'd recommend re-making it with `balooctl disable && balooctl enable`
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2354: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2354/
<ngraham[m]> in KDE Frameworks 5.47, we added some code to improve things a bit: https://cgit.kde.org/baloo.git/commit/?id=e1d1b7e87ff1e8ce6a7e03ecdf2902322cb8624a
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> https://mgallienkde.wordpress.com/2018/07/13/0-2-1-release-of-elisa/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #156: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/156/
<acheronuk> valorie: you use kio-grive? are you able to verify the SRU for bionic in -proposed fixes this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-gdrive/+bug/1780264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780264 in kio-gdrive (Ubuntu Bionic) "Cannot open files with name containing #" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<valorie> cool, I was just about to use that
<valorie> i'll check
<valorie> I'll make a throwaway and test
<acheronuk> kool
<acheronuk> trying to make sure we have as many fixed things as possible through for when 18.04.1 images start getting candidates
<valorie> tested and commented
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1140: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #179: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #34: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_svgpart build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_svgpart/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdialog build #52: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdialog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgeography build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgeography/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdialog build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdialog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbackup build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbackup/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #59: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kig build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kig/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #54: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #53: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cervisia build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cervisia/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #59: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontactinterface build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontactinterface/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #52: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #52: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #59: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #170: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcron build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcron/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #171: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #115: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #183: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #162: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #147: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #169: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #178: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #194: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #87: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #146: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbackup build #67: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbackup/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #141: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #145: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #168: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #166: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #170: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #145: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #152: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #181: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #66: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemdgenie build #93: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemdgenie/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #233: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #133: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #187: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #123: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #123: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #194: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #126: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #130: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #129: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #162: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #192: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #198: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #171: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #193: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #153: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #88: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #142: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #131: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #86: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #180: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/59/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #169: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #163: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #67: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #124: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #116: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #163: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #170: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #127: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #147: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #146: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #199: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #182: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #148: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbackup build #68: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbackup/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #171: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #124: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemdgenie build #94: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemdgenie/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #188: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #134: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #40: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #172: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #193: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #179: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #195: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #146: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #184: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #234: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #195: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #130: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbackup build #52: FIXED in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbackup/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #52: FIXED in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #52: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #60: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #53: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #60: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdialog build #52: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdialog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #55: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #52: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #60: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontactinterface build #51: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontactinterface/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cervisia build #51: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cervisia/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #35: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcron build #51: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcron/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #61: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #61: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #52: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #51: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #53: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #51: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #41: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kig build #51: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kig/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdialog build #53: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdialog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #54: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgeography build #51: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgeography/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_svgpart build #52: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_svgpart/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #52: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #167: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2355: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2355: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2355: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #62: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #87: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/87/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #528: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/528/
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/software-properties/port-away-from-kde/+merge/349592 ftr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2356: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2356: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2356: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #194: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #605: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #195: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #56: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/56/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2357: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2357: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2357: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #229: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #432: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #431: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #171 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #171: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #441: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #104: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/166/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #271: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #413: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #266: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2358: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2358: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2358: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #236: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1141: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #60: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #52: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/53/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3069: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3069/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3069: SUCCESS in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3069/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3069: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3069/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3070: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3070/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3070: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3070/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3070: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3070/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-09
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Why KDE apps keep crashing when I call them with `--help`?
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> disco + backports
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> which app?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_smb4k build #355: FAILURE in 8.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_smb4k/355/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I get ```—help``` output here. no crash
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_smb4k build #356: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_smb4k/356/
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Konsole, Kate, Dolphin… whatever
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @x_sun, I tried konsole, kcalc, kate, kfontinst & khelpcenter … No issue
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> The crash is at the end, it can be unnoticed
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> You can figure it out for sure with gdb: `gdb --args "konsole" "--help"`
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 651x741) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dTYWM30p/file_16408.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @x_sun, I can't, because no crash
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> (Photo, 800x405) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cHoaKCOm/file_16409.jpg ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> odd
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> I see, it doesn't happen in KDE session
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #261 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3071: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3071/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3071: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3071/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3071: SUCCESS in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3071/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #261: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_gwenview build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_gwenview/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #54: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #64: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #44: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knetwalk build #14: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knetwalk/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kollision build #9: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kollision/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_audiocd-kio build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_audiocd-kio/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_gwenview build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_gwenview/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #52: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_klickety build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_klickety/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kgoldrunner build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kgoldrunner/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #45: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_katomic build #9: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_katomic/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #50: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kfourinline build #14: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kfourinline/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #45: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #63: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #52: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #68: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #28: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #59: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #10: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kolf build #9: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kolf/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #63: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalgebra build #66: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalgebra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klickety build #32: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klickety/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #43: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kbounce build #13: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kbounce/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knetwalk build #9: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knetwalk/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #22: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bomber build #9: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bomber/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #44: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #47: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #58: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bovo build #9: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bovo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #58: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #49: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #64: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kapman build #14: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kapman/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmahjongg build #9: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmahjongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_killbots build #14: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_killbots/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kajongg build #9: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kajongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kolourpaint build #12: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kolourpaint/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kanagram build #9: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kanagram/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kompare build #9: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kompare/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #61: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblocks build #9: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblocks/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblocks build #14: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblocks/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #57: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kbreakout build #13: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kbreakout/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_klines build #14: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_klines/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #66: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #41: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #57: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #34: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #45: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ark build #9: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ark/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #39: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #43: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #35: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konquest build #13: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konquest/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #68: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konquest build #9: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konquest/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalgebra build #56: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalgebra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #58: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #45: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #60: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_bomber build #9: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_bomber/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_audiocd-kio build #13: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_audiocd-kio/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kiriki build #9: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kiriki/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #48: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbounce build #9: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbounce/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmines build #14: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmines/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_katomic build #13: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_katomic/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kigo build #9: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kigo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kolf build #13: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kolf/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khangman build #9: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khangman/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kajongg build #14: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kajongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #69: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kanagram build #11: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kanagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #70: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kollision build #14: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kollision/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #9: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdiamond build #13: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdiamond/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #8: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knavalbattle build #9: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knavalbattle/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knavalbattle build #14: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knavalbattle/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgoldrunner build #14: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgoldrunner/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbreakout build #9: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbreakout/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblackbox build #9: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblackbox/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #46: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_granatier build #14: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_granatier/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalgebra build #9: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalgebra/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kapman build #9: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kapman/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiamond build #9: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiamond/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_cantor build #9: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_granatier build #9: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_granatier/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #38: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #52: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #60: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #49: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #12: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kollision build #45: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kollision/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #46: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #46: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konqueror build #9: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konqueror/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #63: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmines build #9: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmines/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kiriki build #14: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kiriki/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #47: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #52: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjumpingcube build #9: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjumpingcube/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_klickety build #13: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_klickety/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kigo build #14: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kigo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #62: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_killbots build #9: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_killbots/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfourinline build #9: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfourinline/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #36: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khangman build #14: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khangman/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_klines build #9: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_klines/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #57: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #64: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kolourpaint build #8: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kolourpaint/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #61: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #62: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #56: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #40: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktouch build #61: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktouch/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #55: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #66: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #52: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #34: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #70: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #54: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #48: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpat build #14: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kreversi build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kreversi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kspaceduel build #9: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kspaceduel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpat build #9: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksudoku build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksudoku/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kreversi build #9: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kreversi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kshisen build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kshisen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksnakeduel build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksnakeduel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksirk build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksirk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksirk build #9: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksirk/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksquares build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksquares/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kshisen build #9: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kshisen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konsole build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konsole/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klettres build #59: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klettres/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krfb build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krfb/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_klettres build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_klettres/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dolphin build #9: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dolphin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_lskat build #13: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_lskat/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_palapeli build #14: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_palapeli/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_picmi build #14: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_picmi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_parley build #11: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_parley/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kubrick build #14: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kubrick/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkgeomap build #12: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkgeomap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwordquiz build #11: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwordquiz/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #34: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #54: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #52: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #52: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #43: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #42: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #26: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #42: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #52: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #39: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okular build #13: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okular/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #13: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #13: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui build #14: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module build #9: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #9: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #13: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list build #13: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui build #14: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-send-file build #13: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-send-file/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #13: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksudoku build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksudoku/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwordquiz build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwordquiz/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_lskat build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_lskat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgeomap build #8: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgeomap/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktouch build #10: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktouch/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_picmi build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_picmi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kubrick build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kubrick/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktuberling build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktuberling/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_parley build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_parley/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_palapeli build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_palapeli/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_lokalize build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_lokalize/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkmahjongg build #8: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkmahjongg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-list/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-kded-module/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-send-file build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-send-file/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-call-ui/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-text-ui/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenlive build #15: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenlive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #56: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #81: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #58: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #48: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #47: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okular build #8: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okular/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdegames build #8: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdegames/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #68: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcoreaddons build #11: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcoreaddons/11/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good afternnon everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills if you have seen the bluez-qt acc test regression I have a patch which I need to discuss with fellow kde devs
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * afternoon
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, I did see that I think. thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have seen that fail before
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://perldoc.perl.org/functions/do.html
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> says "do BLOCK does not count as a loop, so the loop control statements next, last, or redo cannot be used to leave or restart the block. See perlsyn for alternative strategies."
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://i.imgur.com/ZqSeBCO.png
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> though if actual issue is fixed, I guess that never gets triggered
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> last time it was just required to add an additional test dep, but I assume no so here?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have no idea. my perl foo is very very limited
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Neither is mine. I had to dig last time.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the patch for bluez-qt https://phabricator.kde.org/D22346
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> if it gets accepted we can include it in the packaging or request a tarball respin
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> if it doesn't get accepted in time for 5.60 we could simply skip the broken headers in the acc test as a temporary solution
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> so it is missing one of its own headers?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> umm, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yes, that's it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> either the missing header must be installed or all of those new headers shouldn't be installed
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, the stupid things is, KDE run acc test now … https://build.kde.org/job/Frameworks/job/bluez-qt/job/kf5-qt5%20SUSEQt5.12/28/console
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 13:33:41  Checking header(s) 5.60.0 ... … 13:33:44  ERROR: some errors occurred when compiling headers … 13:33:44  ERROR: see log for details: … 13:33:44    /home/jenkins/workspace/Frameworks/bluez-qt/kf5-qt5 SUSEQt5.12/logs/KF5BluezQt/5.60.0/log.txt … 13:33:44   … 13:33:44  ERROR: can't compile header(s) … 13:33:44  ERROR:root:abi-compliance-checker exited with 5
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> but that doesn't make the CI fail or even flag as yellow!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> which is a bit pointless
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> maybe we should talk to whoever is in charge of this
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> let me fire up the irc client and ask scarlett
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I guess either she's in charge or that or she knows who's the right person to poke
<santa_> marco
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> polo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3072: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3072/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3072: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3072/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> going to reply to the frameworks 5.60 email as well to flag this to Davif Faure as well, if that is ok?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3072: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3072/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> it's a minor thing, but ok
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ok. looks fixed another way?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> seems so, I will test the right solution later
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ok. I won't email for now then
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills, hey I got the thing passing the acc test, BUT:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the patch alters the ABI previously introduced with the offending commit
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> this symbol would go away:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> c++filt _ZNK7BluezQt15GattApplication17getManagedObjectsEv … BluezQt::GattApplication::getManagedObjects() const
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so the patch is fine but MUST be included in 5.60
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, I guess that is ok, as log as it is a respun tar
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills, exactly
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so please go ahead with that mail to the release team ML
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2019-July/011422.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> abi-compliEnce-checker :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> thank you very much for mailing the thing
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> lol. np
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> btw, whenever you push to git changes for plasma or apps give me ping
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I want to set the servers on fire XD
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I've done apps
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> apps minus pim anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> it's ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #55: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #54: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #52: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #47: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kteatime build #9: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kteatime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knavalbattle build #15: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knavalbattle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knetwalk build #15: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knetwalk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #46: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konquest build #14: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konquest/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kreversi build #15: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kreversi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_palapeli build #15: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_palapeli/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kshisen build #14: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kshisen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_klines build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_klines/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmix build #61: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmix/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwordquiz build #12: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwordquiz/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpat build #15: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpat/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_picmi build #15: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_picmi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_discover build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_discover/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #262 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #56: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #13: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkgeomap build #13: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkgeomap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #14: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #262: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #14: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #52: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #27: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-vault build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-vault/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #48: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #53: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #14: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #65: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #13: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list build #14: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #81: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #66: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #74: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_drkonqi build #77: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_drkonqi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreen build #15: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksysguard build #20: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksysguard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-gtk build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-gtk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #49: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-integration build #18: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #48: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #69: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_discover build #17: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_discover/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #13: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_drkonqi build #15: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_drkonqi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-integration build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-integration/12/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #57: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/57/
 * mamarley kicks LP backwards with a spur.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdegames build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdegames/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalgebra build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalgebra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmix build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmix/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kollision build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kollision/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kteatime build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kteatime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kajongg build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kajongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kolourpaint build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kolourpaint/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kanagram build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kanagram/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-send-file build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-send-file/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_gwenview build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_gwenview/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_audiocd-kio build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_audiocd-kio/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khangman build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khangman/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_parley build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_parley/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okular build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okular/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #12: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #17: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_user-manager build #74: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_user-manager/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_sddm-kcm build #77: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_sddm-kcm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #57: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_discover build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_discover/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bluedevil build #79: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bluedevil/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #74: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-plymouth build #17: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-plymouth/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_user-manager build #19: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_user-manager/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksshaskpass build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksshaskpass/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-gtk-config build #75: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-gtk-config/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwayland-integration build #79: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwayland-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_milou build #18: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_milou/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #62: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-plymouth/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_sddm-kcm build #19: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_sddm-kcm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #76: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #57: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #17: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration build #17: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #12: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwrited build #70: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwrited/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreenlocker build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreenlocker/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreenlocker build #71: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreenlocker/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kinfocenter build #18: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kinfocenter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #73: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwrited build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwrited/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluedevil build #78: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluedevil/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #72: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kactivitymanagerd/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #74: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkgeomap build #14: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkgeomap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksshaskpass build #18: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksshaskpass/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #62: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #74: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #62: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #85: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_drkonqi build #19: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_drkonqi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #75: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #12: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kactivitymanagerd/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kgamma5 build #12: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kgamma5/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_milou build #77: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_milou/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bluedevil build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bluedevil/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwallet-pam build #18: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwallet-pam/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-sdk build #18: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-sdk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #12: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-plymouth/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_milou build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_milou/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwayland-integration build #20: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwayland-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-nm build #76: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-nm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwallet-pam build #80: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwallet-pam/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #22: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #82: FAILURE in 6 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-sdk build #73: FAILURE in 6 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-sdk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm-kcm build #62: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm-kcm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-pa build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-pa/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_drkonqi build #81: FAILURE in 6 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_drkonqi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #74: FAILURE in 6 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-plymouth build #78: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-plymouth/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgamma5 build #15: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgamma5/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #18: FAILURE in 6 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm-kcm build #14: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm-kcm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_user-manager build #14: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_user-manager/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #16: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-browser-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-grub build #12: FAILURE in 6 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-grub/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgamma5 build #76: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgamma5/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #76: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plymouth-kcm build #19: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plymouth-kcm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-nm build #18: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-nm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #14: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plymouth-kcm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #76: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwallet-pam build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwallet-pam/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-sdk build #70: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-sdk/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwrited build #18: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwrited/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_bluedevil build #16: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_bluedevil/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #75: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-browser-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksysguard build #14: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksysguard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #78: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plymouth-kcm build #79: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plymouth-kcm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #11: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-grub build #12: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-grub/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreenlocker build #16: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreenlocker/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-vault build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-vault/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-nm build #12: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-nm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksshaskpass build #77: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksshaskpass/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #15: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-sdk build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-sdk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #84: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config build #11: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-pa build #16: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-pa/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #75: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-nm build #77: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-nm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #82: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinfocenter build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinfocenter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwrited build #69: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwrited/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_user-manager build #78: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_user-manager/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #12: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreen build #15: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkscreen build #75: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkscreen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksysguard build #70: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksysguard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksysguard build #16: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksysguard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkscreen build #17: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkscreen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdecoration build #51: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdecoration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdecoration build #15: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdecoration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #61: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #69: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #72: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #75: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #75: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_oxygen build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_oxygen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdecoration build #12: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdecoration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #62: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #17: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_oxygen build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_oxygen/13/
<IrcsomeBot> * RikMills tasers LP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kigo build #15: FIXED in 5 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kigo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #73: FIXED in 5 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kactivitymanagerd/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kbounce build #14: FIXED in 5 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kbounce/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #41: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #46: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #86: FIXED in 5 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #58: FIXED in 5 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #54: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #49: FIXED in 5 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #44: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_sddm-kcm build #78: FIXED in 5 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_sddm-kcm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #61: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #67: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #56: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #34: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #43: FIXED in 5 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #64: FIXED in 5 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-gtk-config build #76: FIXED in 5 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-gtk-config/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #64: FIXED in 5 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #49: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #34: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #59: FIXED in 5 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgoldrunner build #15: FIXED in 5 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgoldrunner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #41: FIXED in 5 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #37: FIXED in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #65: FIXED in 5 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksirk build #14: FIXED in 5 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksirk/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_granatier build #15: FIXED in 5 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_granatier/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #60: FIXED in 5 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #63: FIXED in 5 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdiamond build #14: FIXED in 5 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdiamond/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #43: FIXED in 5 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalgebra build #68: FIXED in 5 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalgebra/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #51: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/11/
<BluesKaj> nHi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdegames build #14: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdegames/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #19: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3073: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3073/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3073: SUCCESS in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3073/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3073: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3073/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3074: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3074/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3074: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3074/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3074: SUCCESS in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3074/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, no reply. seems they don't care
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills, well, let's have patience
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (in Faure we trust)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Faure is my sheperd nothing is missing)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The French composer?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> lol, the kde developer
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> extremely competent afaik, and right now in charge of frameworks tarball
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * tarballs
<valorie> dfaure is teh awesome
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-11
<mparillo> Maybe I missed the announcement, but it looks like plasmashell 5.16.3 hit the daily? No immediate dead kittens.
<valorie> I upgraded but didn't login again
<valorie> yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3075: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3075/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3075: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3075/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3075: SUCCESS in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3075/
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> mnizhhrhimiG75 was added by: mnizhhrhimiG75
<IrcsomeBot> mnizhhrhimiG75 was removed by: RikMills
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_labplot build #7: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_labplot/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #63: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3076: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3076/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3076: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3076/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3076: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3076/
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Still don't like the new wallpaper. It looks monochromatic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #240: SUCCESS in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: latte-dock stable branch is now v0.9
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #160: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #160: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #160: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3077: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3077/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3077: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3077/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3077: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3077/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #263 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #6 for job iso_disco_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_eoan_stable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_eoan_stable_amd64 build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_eoan_stable_amd64/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #263: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #14: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_stable_amd64 build #6: SUCCESS in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_stable_amd64/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #58: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #55: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kteatime build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kteatime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #54: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-pa build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-pa/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_parley build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_parley/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksysguard build #21: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksysguard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kanagram build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kanagram/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kactivitymanagerd/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #19: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #11: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-plymouth build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-plymouth/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plymouth-kcm build #20: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plymouth-kcm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #67: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkgeomap build #15: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkgeomap/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_drkonqi build #20: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_drkonqi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_milou build #19: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_milou/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okular build #15: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okular/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kajongg build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kajongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khangman build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khangman/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kinfocenter build #19: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kinfocenter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #49: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_audiocd-kio build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_audiocd-kio/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_bluedevil build #17: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_bluedevil/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_sddm-kcm build #20: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_sddm-kcm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwayland-integration build #21: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwayland-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-grub build #13: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-grub/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwrited build #19: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwrited/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #14: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreenlocker build #17: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreenlocker/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #55: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_user-manager build #20: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_user-manager/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreen build #16: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kolourpaint build #14: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kolourpaint/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #50: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze build #17: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwallet-pam build #19: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwallet-pam/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_gwenview build #11: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_gwenview/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config build #12: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #76: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-nm build #19: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-nm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_qtcurve build #13: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_qtcurve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksshaskpass build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksshaskpass/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #15: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-vault build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-vault/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgamma5 build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgamma5/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-browser-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_discover build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_discover/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-sdk build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-sdk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #11: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #15: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #15: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module build #11: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui build #16: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui build #16: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-send-file build #15: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-send-file/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list build #15: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #15: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #18: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #15: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #16: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-integration build #19: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-integration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-gtk build #19: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-gtk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools build #19: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_oxygen build #16: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_oxygen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #30: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #16: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #16: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #51: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #50: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #29: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #15: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #81: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #64: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #54: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #13: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #52: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_qtcurve build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_qtcurve/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #59: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #57: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #90: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #62: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdecoration build #16: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdecoration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkscreen build #18: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkscreen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksysguard build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksysguard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #58: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #13: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #264 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbookmarks build #1325: FAILURE in 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbookmarks/1325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #81: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #264: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblocks build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblocks/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kollision build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kollision/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kgoldrunner build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kgoldrunner/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkmahjongg build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkmahjongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblackbox build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblackbox/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbounce build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbounce/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kreversi build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kreversi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kiriki build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kiriki/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konsole build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_klines build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_klines/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #35: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lokalize build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lokalize/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_lokalize build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_lokalize/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_yakuake build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_yakuake/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpkpass build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpkpass/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knetwalk build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knetwalk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #10: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bovo build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bovo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #73: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantleetheme build #8: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantleetheme/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kapman build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kapman/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_katomic build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_katomic/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktnef build #6: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktnef/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #52: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiamond build #10: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiamond/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #57: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_drkonqi build #16: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_drkonqi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmines build #10: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmines/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kigo build #10: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kigo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #57: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksnakeduel build #10: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksnakeduel/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kubrick build #10: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kubrick/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_granatier build #10: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_granatier/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbreakout build #10: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbreakout/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjumpingcube build #10: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjumpingcube/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #42: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap build #9: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktouch build #11: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktouch/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkmahjongg build #63: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkmahjongg/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #35: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konquest build #10: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konquest/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdav build #8: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdav/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_klickety build #10: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_klickety/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksquares build #10: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksquares/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_killbots build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_killbots/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bomber build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bomber/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfourinline build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfourinline/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kolf build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kolf/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktuberling build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktuberling/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_palapeli build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_palapeli/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #45: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_audiocd-kio build #9: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_audiocd-kio/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_picmi build #10: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_picmi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kspaceduel build #10: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kspaceduel/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksudoku build #10: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksudoku/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knavalbattle build #10: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knavalbattle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_lskat build #10: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_lskat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #59: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksirk build #10: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksirk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpat build #10: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #10: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kleopatra build #9: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kleopatra/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_drkonqi build #78: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_drkonqi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #55: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #40: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #67: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #23: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #29: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #29: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #29: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #61: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #53: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konqueror build #10: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konqueror/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #82: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kopete build #8: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kopete/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klickety build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klickety/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-grub build #13: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-grub/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #70: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #71: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_klettres build #10: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_klettres/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kolourpaint build #9: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kolourpaint/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration build #18: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksshaskpass build #14: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksshaskpass/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #85: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm-kcm build #63: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm-kcm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwrited build #14: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwrited/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #75: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_user-manager build #75: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_user-manager/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #75: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kanagram build #10: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kanagram/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-sdk build #71: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-sdk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bluez-qt build #11: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bluez-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkleo build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkleo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktouch build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktouch/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_muon build #8: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_muon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #4: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #76: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kldap build #7: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kldap/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #72: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #39: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #13: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #62: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #57: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblog build #4: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblog/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmbox build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmbox/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #46: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #43: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #59: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #44: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kshisen build #10: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kshisen/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #53: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #35: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #104: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #47: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #62: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #53: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #41: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #64: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #42: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #49: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #56: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontactinterface build #8: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontactinterface/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_yakuake build #8: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_yakuake/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmahjongg build #10: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmahjongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kajongg build #10: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kajongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #53: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksmtp build #8: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksmtp/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #9: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksmtp build #45: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksmtp/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #39: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #12: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenlive build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenlive/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #75: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmbox build #5: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmbox/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #76: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klettres build #60: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klettres/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap2 build #9: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap2/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #46: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #77: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit build #7: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #54: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #10: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #63: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-vault build #14: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-vault/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #64: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #12: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #10: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-kded-module/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-pa build #14: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-pa/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #10: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #59: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreenlocker build #14: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreenlocker/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_labplot build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_labplot/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #9: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-nm build #77: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-nm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk build #14: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-send-file build #10: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-send-file/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #49: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalgebra build #10: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalgebra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #48: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #42: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #57: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #10: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-call-ui/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #10: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-list/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-mime build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-mime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalcore build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalcore/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #9: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #70: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #53: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreen build #16: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_gwenview build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_gwenview/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #6: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdegames build #9: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdegames/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #58: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #69: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #7: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #6: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #56: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_cantor build #10: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #51: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #22: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/22/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum build #9: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #57: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkomparediff2/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_oxygen build #14: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_oxygen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #13: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #12: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgeomap build #9: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgeomap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwayland build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwayland/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #82: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #55: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okular build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okular/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #9: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #10: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #9: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #22: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #8: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #10: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #20: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #90: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #59: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #74: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3078: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3078/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3078: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3078/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3078: SUCCESS in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3078/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantleetheme build #9: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantleetheme/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #58: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #41: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #58: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpkpass build #9: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpkpass/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpkpass build #55: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpkpass/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #53: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-search build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-search/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-notes build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-notes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kimap build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kimap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #48: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kldap build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kldap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarmcal build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarmcal/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #65: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #48: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #62: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #14: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #62: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #57: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #59: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgpg build #14: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgpg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kopete build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kopete/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes build #5: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #45: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #50: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #67: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmbox build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmbox/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #63: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalutils build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalutils/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblog build #5: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblog/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #54: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-mime build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-mime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #54: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksmtp build #12: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksmtp/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdav build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdav/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkleo build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkleo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkgapi build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkgapi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #59: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap build #10: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #64: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontactinterface build #9: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontactinterface/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #11: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #58: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #55: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #65: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #73: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #14: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktnef build #7: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktnef/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksmtp build #46: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksmtp/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksmtp build #9: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksmtp/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #11: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #7: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #48: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #57: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #12: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #59: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kopete build #9: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kopete/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #43: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #50: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kldap build #8: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kldap/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #5: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkleo build #8: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkleo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #48: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #66: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #56: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #40: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #52: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/9/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from mitya57: By the way Qt 5.12.4 is now in Eoan-proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very good. Any idea if qt 5.13 will land in 19.10?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kgpg build #8: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kgpg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #13: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmbox build #49: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmbox/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmbox build #6: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmbox/6/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Very unlikely. In fact, we could well be stciking with 5.12.x for 20.04, as it is an LTS branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit build #8: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wow! That supports David Edmonds comment/lament about the glacial adoption by distros that hamper timely feature addition.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalcore build #14: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalcore/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #42: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantleetheme build #10: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantleetheme/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, No, that supports the fact that if Plasma devs agree to make Plasma 5.18 a LTS release like 5.12, and hold the Qt requirement to 5.12, we can marry that all up for LTS goodness in 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It aslo supports that fact that at the moment, Qt 5.13 is not great
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Bugs in 5.13 causing issues?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Jun 25 14:30:26 <einar77_work>  kbroulik: Qt 5.13 brings a lot of amazing features … Jun 25 14:30:29 <einar77_work>  they're called "regressions"
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ^^^ Opensuse dev
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> As far as I have seen from other Plasma dev discussions, there is not much new in 5.13 to make it worth depending on
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Only one minor fix that I know of is the desktop icons are no longer corrupted when waking an Nvidia computer.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> maybe that could be backported. I don't know
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Possibly but they have been that way since plasma 5. So waiting a bit longer for 5.18 is not a big deal. It's purely cosmetic.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I never suspend my Nvidia machine, so hadn't noticed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #14: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #59: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #11: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #59: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpkpass build #10: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpkpass/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yeah it's a corner case only with proprietary drivers, desktop in folder view after waking.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #57: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #62: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #52: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #55: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #45: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #51: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #58: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akregator build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akregator/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #56: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #50: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #65: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #14: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontact build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontact/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaddressbook build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaddressbook/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-addons build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_korganizer build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_korganizer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #40: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #60: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontact build #7: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontact/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #55: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #75: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaddressbook build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaddressbook/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #7: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailimporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailimporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #9: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #9: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3079: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3079/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3079: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3079/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3079: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3079/
 * mamarley raises acheronuk's taser from the other day and electrocutes Launchpad with 480VAC 3-phase.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills just FYI I'm going to sync _archive branches in git with the rebuilds
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> kool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #1246: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/1246/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills, Qool
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 634x423) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nsDbIlBq/file_16492.jpg TSUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills since we have "the tarball that never comes" for bluez-qt I'm going to apply the upstream patch just in case. if they finally respin the tarball we can always revert the change
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so we would get the acc test passing and we would dodge the ABI break
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ok. I was thinking the same way
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the ABI break shouldn't be very harmful anyway because the API/ABI introduced is not used anywhere else yet afaik
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_analitza build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_analitza/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/84/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-13
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/1149924386461253632
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, https://kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.60.0.php
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Two hours today at 11pm. Really makes you think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3080: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3080/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3080: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3080/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3080: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3080/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills, allright, we have the thing patched in git, I didn't build it for the staging ppas, could you handle it?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, Did it a short while ago
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, thank you very much
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills are you planning to upload fw 5.60 to the archive soon? I had a few possible minor fixes in mind
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> oh, and btw
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, Not until the Qt transition is done
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> cool, so I have time to investigate the issues. another thing: I got a build failure in my last test rebuilds, because of missing symbols with the latest qt packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> for some reason it went under the radar until now
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> kf5-messagelib:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_applications.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://tritemio-area51.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_applications.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I haven't tested in a ppa yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the non-optional missing symbol should be marked as optional
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> could that also be a result of switch to GCC 9 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> oh, we also have a new gcc? that could be it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> anyway the leaked symbol in question is:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> c++filt _ZN9QHashData9hasShrunkEv … QHashData::hasShrunk()
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> clearly doesn't belong con messagelib
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * belong to messagelib
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> yes. ok, lets handle that soon
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> reagarding the test rebuilds I'm doing: ubuntu-exp2 -> build of kubuntu_eoan_archive
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I plan to do kubuntu_eoan_staging in ubuntu-exp3 as soon as I can
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> in both servers
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> when did the gcc switch happen?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> hmm nvm. some days ago already
<mitya57> QHashData::hasShrunk() is inline, so indeed it should be optional: https://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/tree/src/corelib/tools/qhash.h#n113
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lokalize build #64: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lokalize/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_lokalize build #15: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_lokalize/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lokalize build #70: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lokalize/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_lokalize build #11: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_lokalize/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3081: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3081/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3081: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3081/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3081: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3081/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills proposed fix for kf5-messagelib in kubuntu_eoan_archive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #76: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ty. will try to do in a bit. currently having a 🍻
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/63/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-14
<guiverc> does KDE/Qt have a fonts viewer; if so what's it called please. I see reference to kfontview, but can't seem to find it  (I'm actually running lxqt/lubuntu & want to avoid using gnome-font-viewer).  Any help/response would be appreciated
<mparillo> It is called Font Management in System Settings
<mparillo> Based on BKO, it would be kcm_fonts, but I cannot launch that from the konsole.
<mparillo> But kfontview does launch from my konsole.
<guiverc> thank you heaps mparillo :)  greatly appreciated (sorry was busy elsewhere).
<guiverc> thanks heaps mparillo 
<guiverc> ^ wxl
<wxl> cool thx :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3082: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3082/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3082: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3082/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3082: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3082/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, uploaded
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills, thank you very much
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller did you manage to test 5.12.8 from Bionic proposed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes. Test worked great. However I tested the entire proposed repo not just the kde bits.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, In that case, when you have time, could you comment on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1819075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1819075 in user-manager (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.8 for bionic" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3083: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3083/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3083: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3083/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3083: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3083/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Commented as requested.  Saw the comments regarding KDE connect so I verified KDE connect functionality.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, KDEconnect not seeing other devices here
<BluesKaj> on 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I will try 19.10 shortly....
<BluesKaj> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kde connect working fine with Eoan here... .but I am a bit behind on Eoan updates (running now).... will verify again when updates complete...
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, thanks :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Volume control does not work Eoan, but everything else seems to be working fine.  Need to run now, will test more later...
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills  when will libkf5purpose5 issue will be resolved? :(
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Its something that will just happen every so often. packaging can't fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MPhQZv6zvB/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :9
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> accidentally removed plasma-widgets-addons by forcing install the libf5purpose5 .. how to undo :*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaccounts-integration build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaccounts-integration/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> will staging kci will having the same prob with libf5purpose5?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> libkf5purpose-bin plasma-widgets-addons qml-module-org-kde-purpose removed :(
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> always chack what apt is going to do
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> some new builds doing now should fix things in short term
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, yeah my bad :( ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> anything that i can do to undo what i've done
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> force install the package ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> wait a while, then try to install what got uninstalled once new builds are done
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, ok thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> the package just available .. thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-06
<sorcerer> so if you do 'testing' for kubuntu, can you use virtualbox or does one need to install it physically to the computer
<valorie> sorcerer: both are good
<valorie> not everyone has a spare computer to test on
<sorcerer> ah oki
<sorcerer> im thinking about signing up for test, not sure if i wanna use VM or a computer, might do both if im able to become a tester
<sorcerer> are there requirements to being a tester? ie. knowledge of some kind of coding/scripting? etc
<mparillo> It might be awesome if you could script test cases like the ones here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds/216425/testcases but generally when a new ISO candidate is proposed, we follow those test cases manually. Other than that, grabbing new ISOs / Packages and just using your workflow is helpful as well.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-07
<RikMills> vsteel: should be new installer on ISO
<vsteel> RikMills:  Thank you for the information. 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-08
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sorcerer> hallo
<sorcerer> just signed up for the team ;o
<mparillo> Welcome sorcerer
<mparillo> As the Brits might say, now you will never walk alone.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-09
<sorcerer> lol ty ty
<sorcerer> i have no idea what im doing being a tester but heyyy lol... ive never been an official tester before
<sorcerer> ive done betas in the past unofficially, i like testing new software
<mparillo> Could somebody add sorcerer to the testers factoid?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sorcerer> by the way, hello to all the testers, not sure who everyone is.. but yea.. hi my name is sorcerer and i look forward to discussing tests with you all
<BluesKaj> welcome sorcerer :-)
<sorcerer> glad i could pick this community/project to educate myself further :) huge fan of ubuntu and loving the plasma mix with it
<sorcerer> i work 3rd shift by the way, so im on at weird times lol
<sorcerer> are there any other channels i should be in for this project?
<mparillo> The main one, #kubuntu is for helping people. #kubuntu-offtopic is for chit-chat. If you like to see what is coming soon, I like to follow #plasma, #ubuntu-qt, and #ubuntu-release.  And, of course any favorite application; in my case #falkon.
<sorcerer> im also in #plasma and #kde-neon
<sorcerer> and kubuntu and -offtopic
<sorcerer> few other ubuntu channels
<mparillo> I used to be more active on https://www.kubuntuforums.net/ but their anti-spam efforts have made it difficult for new people to join.
<sorcerer> ah
<mparillo> KDE Plasma Version: 5.19.3
<mparillo> Just landed in GG?
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-10
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sorcerer> morning BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> 'morning sorcerer
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-11
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> KDE Apps 20.04.3 landing in GG. Kate, Dolphin, and Konsole all seem OK.
<BluesKaj> hi mparillo, yeah all looks good so far here too.
<RikMills> frameworks 5.72 is now landing in groovy proposed
<mparillo> Still on 5.71 here. Can't those hamsters spin their wheels any faster?
<mparillo> Got it. Seems OK to me. Kate, Dolphin, Discover, System Monitor, Konsole, System Settings, Falkon, Konversation, Kinfocenter, kicker, and krunner all appeared to pass the sniff test.
<mparillo> KDE Frameworks Version: 5.72.0
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-12
 * sorcerer yawns
<sorcerer> i dont wanna goto work tonight
<RikMills> santa_: ka-iron-hand does not work with the new excuses page
<RikMills> oh wait
<RikMills> yes, it fails :(
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<RikMills> 5.72 is in release pocket
